# TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Meeting



## Megg33k

Okay, if you'd like to have your chart stalked by all of us chart stalking addicts... just post the link to it in here and I'll be sure and add it to my daily stalk! :) 

I'd be happy to have mine stalked, but I don't think any of you want to undertake that sort of confusion atm! Go for it if you wish though! :hugs:

***************************************************************************************


*Still Waiting... But Soon-To-Be Graduates!!!*



*dawny690*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/Dawnschart/ttc.png



*Jenna-Marie*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2c17f8/ttc.png



*KittyKatBabe*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2684d0/ttc.png



*Jaxvipe*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/294ba9/ttc.png



*maratobe*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/27d6d5/ttc.png



*Sparkly*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2cfe6a/ttc.png



*maaybe2010*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/275607/ttc.png



*pjfunnybunny*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2fcfcf/ttc.png



*Mellybelle*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2f7d00/ttc.png



*OnErth&InHvn*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/JPAFX4BFPn10/ttc.png



*moochacha*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/moochacha/ttc.png



*LunaBean*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/28753e/ttc.png




*heather_dw*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/16f231/ttc.png



*Lamburai1703*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/Lambschart/ttc.png



*Tigerlilies*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2fef72/ttc.png



*Ruskiegirl*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/30d71a/ttc.png



*hoping*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2a71a4/ttc.png



*Joyusmoi*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/31533d/ttc.png



*jenny25*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/29fe9c/ttc.png




***************************************************************************************


*Graduates!!!*

*Minimin*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/297e7f/ttc.png


*Tulip*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/tulip122/ttc.png



*wanabamummy*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2981cc/ttc.png



*lolly25*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2c52ab/ttc.png



*SmileyShazza*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/SmileyShazza/ttc.png



*TripleB*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2c5edd/ttc.png



*WannaB*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2a42a8/ttc.png



*fluffyblue*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/FluffysChart/ttc.png



*2016*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/BnB2016/ttc.png



*hannah76*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/hannah761/ttc.png



*valoredei*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2c47ae/ttc.png



*Posh*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2cb798/ttc.png



*chocolate*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/168edb/ttc.png



*Firedancer41*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2c9076/ttc.png



*KimmyB*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2b4952/ttc.png



*Bella's Mamma*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2d4604/ttc.png



*Vickieh1981*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/1c30a0/ttc.png



*mandy121*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2ce451/ttc.png



*goddess25*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/1dac91/ttc.png



*mushmouth*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/Mushmouth1/ttc.png



*Sarah+3*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/177457/ttc.png



*debgreasby*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/debg32/ttc.png



*parkgirl*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2abfff/ttc.png



*Charliemarina*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/our3rdbaby/ttc.png




*tinybutterfly*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2451b1/ttc.png



*xshell79*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2cc847/ttc.png



*aussiettc*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2d3856/ttc.png



*Fergie89*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/30649c/ttc.png



*Aerdrie*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2e1a1e/ttc.png



*dan-o*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/22d618/ttc.png



*Megg33k*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/Megg33k/ttc.png





***************************************************************************************

​


----------



## Tulip

*cough*
My name is Tulip and I am a chartstalker.
:blush:

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/tulip122


----------



## wanabamummy

My name is wanabamummy and I too am a chart stalker....:blush:

megg I love stalking your chart it's totally baffled me!!! Lol


----------



## dawny690

If anyone dares to stalk mine its in my siggy :rofl:

Megg I think you should test :test: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Also just an idea in the first post could we have a list of usernames and a link to the chart please will be easier to stalk :blush: xxx

Mine is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Dawnschart


----------



## wanabamummy

^^ ditto


----------



## Tulip

YES! Go Meg - another thread to administer! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Absolutely... they've been added! :)

Dawny... I've tested... 3 FRER's (I know, might be rubbish right now) and they all say BFN! *le sigh* Oh, and I dared to stalk your chart... WOW! LOL

wanabamummy - I'm glad someone is enjoying my chart! I'm exhausted from trying to look at it!


----------



## LunaBean

Here's mine! It's crap this month :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/28753e


----------



## Megg33k

LOL It's not crap this month! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Lizzie hun thats good not crap xxxx

Awww sorry Megg didnt see them on your chart :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... they're not! LOL I removed them hoping that FF would give me my solid x-hairs back! When I originally put in the BFN at like 20dpo or something, it switched to dotted x-hairs. Well, I took them all out hoping it would give them back normally now... but my effed up temps the last 5 days have voided any hope I have of solid lines again! :( Anyway, I've certainly tested... and tested... and tested! Maybe Friday will give me good news? I dunno... not counting on it!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: hopeful for you hun hpts arent always 100% reliable xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Especially FRER's right now! :( Thanks! I'll take all the hope and :hugs: I can get!


----------



## dawny690

Seriously hun ANY hpt can be dodgy you may be one of these women that dont get a + for a while thats why they recommend blood tests to test for hcg I know you have been preggo before and it didnt work out but every pregnancy is different and maybe this time its hiding cos it knows its here to stay :hugs: PMA hun xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: @ hiding because it knows it's here to stay! I like the way you think! :)

I know I barely got positives last time. I've been round and round with the blood test issue. I've posted all over the place about it... but basically I can't get one with my normal doctor until I've missed 2 periods and it can take 2-3 months (sometimes longer) to get an appointment with a new doctor. It's awful here for medical treatment... and I have GOOD INSURANCE! GAH! So, I really don't have any choice but to wait. If I went to my normal OB/GYN, she would encourage me to take Provera and start a new cycle... which I'm not going to do until I know for sure what's going on in my uterus! It's just crappy that I'd be 6weeks on Tuesday if I am and still don't know about it! I mean... damn! Definitely trying to keep my PMA up though!


----------



## dawny690

Some women dont test :bfp: until they are 3+ months so dont be too down hun :hissy: about your doctor and your gyn being arseholes :( :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ya know... I feel like I should stay positive when I think it's impossible for me to be pregnant this cycle when I'm getting :bfn:s... But I feel crazy when I think it's possible that I am pregnant despite the :bfn:s! TTC really does my head in! LOL


----------



## dawny690

LOL I know the feeling hun but still hold on to any PMA you can it IS possible xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Well, there is PMA in my symptoms at least! I hang on to that! I have the wonderful little twinges that I had last time... the ones that made me feel like it was going to be okay (right up until they stopped for obvious reasons). I guess I'll just hang on to that, my sore boobs, the nausea that comes and goes, and the (ew!) massive amounts of CM that I'm producing! Keeping the faith for sure! Thanks! :hugs: That all made me feel a bit better!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> I have the wonderful little *twinges* my *sore boobs*, and the (ew!) *massive amounts of CM*
> 
> 
> *I have these symptoms too but havent tested due to low temps and no tests other than opk's  I had 2 almost + opk's a few days ago but not relying on that  lets hope it means something good for us both xxxx*Click to expand...


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Is it worth stalking someone's without temps? sniffle sniffle


----------



## dawny690

Who's doesnt have temps? xxxx


----------



## lolly25

Hi all :flower:
Eeeerrrrmmmmmm well i like to look at charts to see the differencs and see how mine looks :blush: that doesnt make me a chart stalker does it :haha::blush::rofl: :rofl: 
Mine is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c52ab 

:winkwink:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Me - I don't temp, couldn't get to grips with it, I just meant is it worth stalking my symptoms etc without temps if so I would add it but if not I would just stalk lol x x


----------



## dawny690

Symptoms are good to stalk too :D xxxx


----------



## Jenna-Marie

I've never heard the term chart stalker before but I'd probably fall into that box lol!
Here's mine! I'm baffled by it so any help from chart experts would be cool!! This is my first month so maybe I'll be a bit more clued up in a few months time, lol.
Here's praying you all get you BFP's!! :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c17f8


----------



## lolly25

KittyKatBabe said:


> Me - I don't temp, couldn't get to grips with it, I just meant is it worth stalking my symptoms etc without temps if so I would add it but if not I would just stalk lol x x

Defo huni :flower:, i didnt temp for a bit, but now temp internally and get good results x x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Ok why not, not as fun as the girls with the temps but you all welcome to see how gassy I am in my 2ww lol x x 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2684d0


----------



## KittyKatBabe

lolly25 said:


> KittyKatBabe said:
> 
> 
> Me - I don't temp, couldn't get to grips with it, I just meant is it worth stalking my symptoms etc without temps if so I would add it but if not I would just stalk lol x x
> 
> Defo huni :flower:, i didnt temp for a bit, but now temp internally and get good results x xClick to expand...

Hey Lolly, I wanted to do it but my OH didn't want us to do that I did try it but Kieron would complain about the blinking beeps - plus he doesn't agree with it not at this point anyway. He said if no success in a few months then maybe, but he would rather we just went with it, so now I just digi ov test just to map cycles but I think I may not do these next month and just go with flow lol.


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you all!

Yes, lolly... It's time you come out of denial! You ARE a chart stalker! :hugs: I know it's a hard thing to come to terms with! :rofl:

Dawny - Yes! Let's hope so!!!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Megg can you add me. Though I am with Medhelp- siggy has the link. 

Here's to stalking! LOL


----------



## Jaxvipe

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/294ba9

here is a link to my chart! Let me know what you ladies think =D


----------



## Jaxvipe

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/294ba9

here is a link to my chart! Let me know what you ladies think =D


----------



## lolly25

Megg33k said:


> Adding you all!
> 
> Yes, lolly... It's time you come out of denial! You ARE a chart stalker! :hugs: I know it's a hard thing to come to terms with! :rofl:
> 
> Dawny - Yes! Let's hope so!!!

hahahahahahaha:haha::haha::haha: PMSL!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

mine

note 1: it's an artificial "day 1", but around that time i felt like it was an actual period right
after MC bleeds/spotting

note 2: the few temps before the dashed lines are guesses (based on all previous temping cycles), bc otherwise it doesn't register an ovulation at all

stalk away :D

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2451b1


----------



## Megg33k

I will be sure to add you girls in shortly... I'm thinking about a nap first... Apparently 12.5 hours of sleep just isn't enough for me! :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

Have you test again megg?! or made a drs appt?!


----------



## Megg33k

Testing again Friday. Doc won't do anything until I've missed 2 periods... which is still a while off. Getting in to a new doc takes 2-3 months (sometimes longer). So, I can't really do anything but avoid things that would be bad for the baby if I am, and try to relax until I know! :shrug: I've almost gotten used to the idea of being confused. haha


----------



## Megg33k

Updated!

Min - Yours isn't working! :(


----------



## SmileyShazza

Ooooooh can you add me please?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/277a51

Am still getting to grips with it all as this is my first month of charting. I've actually really enjoyed learning about my body by doing it :thumbup:

Im currently 10dpo and temps were rising steadily but then yesterday had a big drop and it's gone down again today. Am hoping it doesn't go down anymore and stays above the coverline as thats what everyone says it needs to do.

Anyone care to take a look at my chart feel free :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh, excited about your next temp Shazza! &#9829; to stalk!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay.. Just an idea... Anyone else interested in making the links tickers for FF instead of just links? That way we can immediately see what CD/DPO the person is? It wouldn't be too hard, I don't think! :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm wondering whats going to happen in the morning too. I'm just hoping and praying that it starts going back up as then that could mean the second dip may possibly be implantation. 

My temps seem to be much less reliable at the weekends so now I'm back in my weekday routine they should hopefully be more accurate. Am keeping everything https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/fingerscrossed.gif that it starts heading to the top of the chart again!


----------



## Megg33k

Me too, sweetie! For sure! :)

Btw, definitely made them all into tickers! I like it better! :)


----------



## Minimin

Hey Megg, 
dont think my link is working. Just testing this one:https://www.medhelp.org/user_trackers/show/104907?personal_page_id=863234
- hmmmm? Bear with me guys :(


----------



## Jaxvipe

Which one do you need for the ticker? html or ??


----------



## Megg33k

Min - That one works! The issue was that when it posted there was a shortening process that made it have ... in the middle. So, when I copied it, it copied the ... instead of the full URL. So, I clicked on your link and it took me to your actual chart where I could copy the full URL and now it works! :)

Jax - I actually figured out how FF does the code for the tickers... so I have them all changed to tickers now. No need to give me any info! Thanks though! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Your a star Ms Megg!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, thanks honey! :hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

Yay :happydance: it's official!!! 3 dpo bring on the :bfp: !!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I&#8217;m pretty fed up this morning in all honesty. My temperature went down again, am dangerously close to the coverline now plus when I got up this morning my mood has been terrible, and I mean terrible. Think this is probably my PMA turning into PMT (I get it quite badly) so am assuming that tomorrow my temperature is gonna go under the line and then the :witch: will show her stupid ugly face :growlmad:

A friend of mine announced that she is pregnant last night as well which I thought I&#8217;d dealt quite well with but this morning I burst into tears as soon as I got in the car and drove the whole way to work with tears streaming down my face. Pulled myself together but then started again once I got to my desk &#8211; had to spend 10 minutes in the toilets bawling before I regained my composure :cry:

I can&#8217;t help but think that should be me, I should be 22 weeks now. I stupidly thought that we would fall the first month after the mmc and now that&#8217;s looking like it isn&#8217;t going to happen. I don&#8217;t know what I&#8217;m going to do about next month either all I want is a baby but I can't go through all this stress again :cry: 

Sorry girls I don&#8217;t mean to be so negative just really need a :hugs: right now.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: and :dust: xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Shazza, I really feel for you. You've done brilliantly with the PMA and its completely understandable that you'll have moments like this from time to time. My hopes were sky high for first proper cycle after MC and AF hit me like a ton of bricks. Thats not to say you are out yet for this month though...

I still have the odd cry in the car or the toilets and have to pick myself up before putting on my positive face, you're not alone. Friends announcing is the hardest thing for me and really stirs up a mixture of emotions that are so difficult to control. Don't be too hard on yourself, this is just a down moment. From your posts I think you are a positive person and I find that pretty inspiring in relation to my own attitude so thank you!

If its on to next month then we'll all be here to help you through - that BFP isn't far away, I'm sure of it.xxx

Also, can I add my chart to this thread too please: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c5edd It's my first go at charting and only CD8 so nothing to get excited about yet...(although did have a high on first month of CBFM today - let the obsessing begin!)


----------



## Jenna-Marie

Jaxvipe said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/294ba9
> 
> here is a link to my chart! Let me know what you ladies think =D

I think you need to get jiggy with it!! :sex: Lol


----------



## Jenna-Marie

:hugs: Shazza


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Shazza, I really feel for you. You've done brilliantly with the PMA and its completely understandable that you'll have moments like this from time to time. My hopes were sky high for first proper cycle after MC and AF hit me like a ton of bricks. Thats not to say you are out yet for this month though...

Yeah I know, I think I'd hoped that the roller coaster of emotions was behind me but it's still there just in a different way now. I have given myself a pep talk this morning and reminded myself it isn't over till the :witch: flies in so I need to keep trying to think positively.



TripleB said:


> Friends announcing is the hardest thing for me and really stirs up a mixture of emotions that are so difficult to control

Definitely! This is the first person so I think it's bound to hit me hard. I hate myself for feeling jealous of her as it's such an ugly emotion but can't help feeling that way. Hopefully there won't be any more suprises to come any time soon!



TripleB said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, this is just a down moment. From your posts I think you are a positive person and I find that pretty inspiring in relation to my own attitude so thank you!
> 
> If its on to next month then we'll all be here to help you through - that BFP isn't far away, I'm sure of it.xxx

:hugs:

Thank you hun thats such a lovely thing to say.

I do try to be as positive as I can so of course when I'm down it hits me like a tonne of bricks.

I have to admit I'm feeling a bit better now I've let it out. My mood seems to have improved a bit and I'm determined that I will muster up all the PMA I can as wallowing in a rubbish mood really doesn't help at all.

I can't have been feeling that moody as otherwise I would've eaten my emergency biscuits in my desk drawer and they are still there :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Honestly it's true, I think your positivity is great! My DH gave me a good talking to last week as he was worried that my NMA was going to harm our chances of getting a BFP sooner rather than later. I took it on board, made myself an appointment with the doctor to have a chat, got myself a CBFM and thermometer - and read some of your posts on here! There's got to be something about this PMA hasn't there? That said, I'll still probably crumble if my AF arrives at the end of this cycle!

Know exactly what you mean about jealousy being an ugly emotion. I want to be happy for my friends who are pregnant but can't get beyond the sheer unfairness of my MC. I seem to be ok with friends who were pregnant before me but the ones who come after me are tough to swallow. I tell them not to hide anything from me and I'm happy for them (which I am - sort of) but inside I'm screaming it should be me!

Anyway, thats not helping (sorry - got carried away!). Well done for avoiding the emergency biscuits! You're made of stronger stuff than me! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Shazza - I think we might suffer from the same condition. I'm VERY positive until I'm not... and when I'm not... holy crap! The way I look at it is that I have more good days than bad days... and maybe those bad days are necessary to balance out the positivity. I think the bad days, as odd as it is to say, keep me sane. If I was just positive 24/7/365, I think I might slip into to crazy. But, having those days where it feels like nothing is right and I'll never be happy? That just confirms to me that I haven't totally lost my marbles! So, just try to keep the good days more plentiful than the bad and go with the flow. I think it works quite nicely! :hugs:

Adding you now, TripleB!


----------



## Beadette

Megg33k said:


> Shazza - I think we might suffer from the same condition. I'm VERY positive until I'm not... and when I'm not... holy crap! The way I look at it is that I have more good days than bad days... and maybe those bad days are necessary to balance out the positivity. I think the bad days, as odd as it is to say, keep me sane. If I was just positive 24/7/365, I think I might slip into to crazy. But, having those days where it feels like nothing is right and I'll never be happy? That just confirms to me that I haven't totally lost my marbles! So, just try to keep the good days more plentiful than the bad and go with the flow. I think it works quite nicely! :hugs:
> 
> Adding you now, TripleB!

Meg, are you sure you are not talking about me! This is me in a nutshell! x x x


----------



## TripleB

Just testing out the FF ticker thing for this thread - all this technology is above me! x

Yippee it works!


----------



## dawny690

Why cant I remember how to get mine to show like that :hissy: xxxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

I did mine but have no idea how!! Lol


----------



## dawny690

I did it :yipee: wonder how you got yours smaller xxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Well done Hun xx


----------



## Megg33k

Tickers look good! :hugs:

Beadette - I *MIGHT* be! :winkwink:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Thanks Megg doing a great job on the thread. I am feeling less optimistic, have a massive wave of energy this morning. But in a strange way I will be happy with whatever outcome. 

I think all my symptoms have been down to a bug, felt a bit under weather was up the other night with bad stomach pains and the following night with stomach ache. But feel a lot better, a few cramps and gas still, but this could be down to the bug and not a lil one this time. 

Shazza hun, really hope you feel better today - I did send a quick note in your journal yesterday HUGE :hugs: :hugs:. 

Going to stalk everyones links now x

Baby :dust: to us all Xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

KittyKatBabe said:


> Shazza hun, really hope you feel better today - I did send a quick note in your journal yesterday HUGE :hugs: :hugs:.

Im feeling much better today. Had another small drop this morning but am not stressing as its above the red line still and am determined that I will remain positive until I know otherwise. 

Dont worry Ive decided Im not going anywhere, even though I did think of taking a break from my journal yesterday Im afraid your stuck with me after all :haha:

*goes off to bath in baby dust* :dust:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

:nope:Damn - just when I thought I was rid.......only joking :tease:. It would not be the same without you. I am defo not worrying about things but I am not as confident as I was, but surprisingly in a very high mood! Hope that means my rock bottom low does not happen just yet lol.

Anyway I best do a bit of work now, but I am glad you are keeping an open mind and not counting yourself out so early in :nope: you are defo not out yet. :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Morning chart stalkers! I really am clueless with this charting business and probably reading way to much into it (am only CD9!) but my temps have been dropping since I started testing, the difference between highest and lowest is about 0.3C. Is that supposed to happen or is it a case of anything goes in the first part of the cycle? I just want to fast forward 20 days!

Great to read you're in high spirits this morning Shazza! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Triple B - I found my temps were a bit erratic at the beginning of the month. Not sure if that was because I was still getting used to taking them and getting into a routine as this was my first month or if they just are a bit up and down at the beginning of the month. I notice that mine started dropping down at 9dpo and then stayed quite low for three days then went up, down and back up again so I think that&#8217;s quite normal.

If I get that far I&#8217;m looking forward to seeing how next months chart comes out as I think now I am in a more stable routine it should be more reliable and look a little bit less erratic in the first half.

:dust: for everyone :)


----------



## Megg33k

Shazza - Glad you're feeling well!

TripleB - I think your chart looks like you're headed for O sooner rather than later. I'd get to :sex: ASAP, just in case! That looks quite like a drop just before O. I wouldn't be surprised if it shoots up in the near future! Exciting!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Megg! I'm getting over-excited about charting, CBFM and even checking CP/CM - I don't seem to have done any work today at all! This is the first month I've gone all out on any fertility sign I can get my hands on and its quite therapeutic but worryingly obsessive! At least I can console myself if its not my month I can repeat all the fun again next month (I would rather have a BFP though - just in case a divine power is listening!). If ov is around the corner its a bit early (cycles after MC have been 50 and 32 days) but I won't be complaining!

How about you? You can tell I'm no chart expert but guess you are still waiting to see this month? x


----------



## Megg33k

Well with 32-50 day cycles, this would be a bit early. Hmmm! We'll honestly have to wait and see, it's just a pretty common pattern to see before O. With your cycles being that long, maybe your body gears up for it several times before is succeeds! The coming days will tell the tale, for sure!

Me? :rofl: Not being a charting expert doesn't have anything to do with why you might not understand my chart. I've baffled so many people this time. Uhm... I'm still waiting to see... yes! I definitely ovulated when I always do. My temp shift at the dotted red lines shows that clearly. Now, here's the kicker. I'm usually bleeding by 12-13dpo. THEN my chart goes all wacky because I started sleeping pretty erratically and taking my temperature HOURS before I was supposed to... anywhere from 4-10 hours early, to be exact! Regardless, no :witch: yet even though she's VERY late and last Friday my tests were still :bfn:. My doctor won't do anything until I've missed 2 periods and it takes 2-3 months (sometimes longer) to get in with a new doctor. So, there's nothing I can do but wait, hope for :bfp: and wait some more. I'm re-testing on Friday. We'll see! Hoping for good news!


----------



## TripleB

This TTC lark is sent to try us that's for sure! You are being very patient, unlike me! Before MC I had 28-30 days cycles so maybe i'm getting back to "normal", that would be nice, but won't get my hopes up too high just yet. Hope Friday comes quickly for you and its some good news! x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey! :hugs: Me too! LOL

Hoping you are getting back to normal after all! I'm excited to see your chart in the next few days and see if you really are or if it's just messing about! Hoping to see high temps in less than a week!


----------



## dan-o

Oooh good thread, you better whack mine on too, I've charted for the last 18 months non stop, even including my pregnancy... charts galore!!! :rofl:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22d618


----------



## Megg33k

Got it, dan-o! :)


----------



## WannaB

I dont think I can bare to put the thermometer away this time, you feel like stalking a 9 month long cycle??! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I do! I do!!!

Edit: And, since you sort of offered and I.. uhm... have your chart bookmarked and all... I might have... err... added you already! :)


----------



## lolly25

Megg33k said:


> I do! I do!!!
> 
> Edit: And, since you sort of offered and I.. uhm... have your chart bookmarked and all... I might have... err... added you already! :)

hahahahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :haha: i didnt think of that .........erm goes to look on ff :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, she's in the first post now! :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well I&#8217;m out the :witch: got me this morning :nope:

I&#8217;m not too disappointed, I think it helps as I had prepared myself for the possibility of this happening. It was only the first month after our mc so maybe my body just isn&#8217;t quite ready yet :shrug: 

Fingers crossed for everyone https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/fingerscrossed.gif sending you all a MASSIVE sprinkling of :dust:

Looks like we gonna be trying to conceive an early Valentines baby next month :winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Shazza xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Hey Shazza, that's the best way of looking at it I found, body wasn't quite ready first cycle. At least you are comfortable with the charting etc now and can focus on giving yourself the best chance next month. Hugs to you anyway, you can't help but be disappointed. Valentines babies here we come! x


----------



## wanabamummy

Sorry af got you shazza. At least u got a lovely 28 day cycle xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

FF just changed my O date this morning... it suits the BDing better, stay up temps!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Willing your temps to stay up, TB! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

ooooo... please stalk me! I think it looks promising, but it always does...:dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Right im 1 or 2 dpo and feeling positive... Get stalking, people!!


----------



## WannaB

Its a given, since Ive taken to stalking your journal I will of course be stalking your chart, Im no half arse stalker you know!:rofl: Now I will add my chart and ignore all those pretty green +'s, I dont think they are real!:haha: And can someone plase show me their bb code so I can put my ticker back in my siggy so it links to my chart, I broke it ages ago and cant figure out how the code should look!:dohh:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42a8


----------



## tinybutterfly

ff doesn't know what it wants, now it's looking terrible, bleh


----------



## Tulip

Flipping heck TB that is quite an impressive dip. 7dpo tho its not the end of the world. Whats with the zigzag temps? :hugs:

Asfor the rest of you lot i'll stalk at lunchtime, but not being allowed to log in will prevent me from commenting!! Also am out tonight and have stupidly left the bitchphone at home so won't see y'all til bedtime (have nicked K's phone for the journey to work haha!)


----------



## WannaB

Don't panic people, I fixed the problem, ticker is restored!:happydance: Since yours is called the bitch phone Tulip, can I hazard a guess at what K's phone is called??:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you, hoping! Then off to stalk everyone!


----------



## chocolate

Could someone take a peek at my chart please?

Id like to know if its normal to have a downward curve when af is due?
Im sure its coming today or tomorrow but thought Id get a sudden dip, not a blimmin slow curve! Means I cant really get my hopes up!


----------



## chocolate

ps, is this what you need? :

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/168edb


----------



## SmileyShazza

Chocolate if you look at my chart for last month I had slowly declining temps before AF arrived rather than a masive big dip. I think it is different for everyone though - I hope that she doesn't come for you :hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

when do the charts actually get interesting?? dont think mine isnt actually telling me anything!!!


----------



## chocolate

SmileyShazza said:


> Chocolate if you look at my chart for last month I had slowly declining temps before AF arrived rather than a masive big dip. I think it is different for everyone though - I hope that she doesn't come for you :hugs:

Thanks, just glad Im not the only one, when I searched on ff everyone seemed to have big dips.

Just hope it doesnt show a low progesterone or something - although I had a progesterone test on day 8 so should find out on my appointment on the 24 th anyway.

Hee Hee, have also just realised that if I get af this weekend then valentines day should come in handy for ovulation and bd timing! Or atleast for starting the bd'ing sessions if I ovulate on day 19 again, so either way, af coming this weekend will be positive in a few ways I suppose!


----------



## Megg33k

That's not usually what low progesterone looks like, chocolate! :hugs: Although, tbh, it does look like a decline to AF. I hope its not though! :dust:

wanabamummy - It won't start talking for a few more days! :hugs:

hoping - Blimey your chart is pretty! :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

hoping:) said:


> ooooo... please stalk me! I think it looks promising, but it always does...:dohh:

I know pretty much nothing about charting but I know I would like mine to look like this in about a week! Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Megg33k:hugs: I really hope this is my month&#61514; Your chart looks really good too all we need are our :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> Flipping heck TB that is quite an impressive dip. 7dpo tho its not the end of the world. Whats with the zigzag temps? :hugs:

the dip part scares me tbh, as does everything else i feel in that area.
don't know what's with the zigzag, maybe bc i only use 1 decimal (either it's 36.5 or 36.6, no inbetween)
might be due to our climate too though, one night i feel HOT, the next my feet are freezing (ok, not THAT extreme, but sort of hehe)



wanabamummy said:
 

> when do the charts actually get interesting?? dont think mine isnt actually telling me anything!!!

for me personally, i think after 10dpo
bc then you sort of see where it's heading, also, bc most charts look promising
untill that point, i don't like giving ppl false hope


----------



## fluffyblue

Can you add me please its the link below. Thanks hunni xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sure thing! Btw, love your new avatar! Gorgeous!


----------



## RedRose19

:blush: i cant figure out how to get the ticker from ff.. its my first time charting so i need all the help i can get but dunno where on the site to get my ticker??


----------



## RedRose19

oh never mind i figured it out :rofl:

heres my chart.. not much going on so far lol


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/262538/ttc.png


----------



## Tulip

Hoping, that chart really is beautiful - FXd for you.

TB at 7 dpo a sudden drop could be a Good Thing. Am interested to see how thenext few days go x

Fluffster - loving the new avatar too. Luvya! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

the 7dpo one, yes, but the 3dpo one, i hope that was just a cold night.
but i must admit, i was veeeeery happy to see a high temp this morning

i hope your temps stay high up there!!! i'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## hoping:)

Thx Tulip:) took my temp this morning and it looks like :witch: may be showing her face after all:nope: Hopefully it goes back up tomorrow. Af is due on Monday


----------



## Tulip

hoping:) said:


> Thx Tulip:) took my temp this morning and it looks like :witch: may be showing her face after all:nope: Hopefully it goes back up tomorrow. Af is due on Monday

Dude that is still soooooooooo far above coverline it's not an option worth considering just yet x


----------



## hoping:)

lol:) I know but as soon as my temps start dropping I get my hopes down, but I guess all I can do is see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i know what you mean, i lose hope and try to reinterprete my schedule if it drops,
all you can do is wait idd... i hope tomorrow brings good news!
when i was checking the charts this morning i was thinking "wooow that looks sooo good" when i saw yours


----------



## hoping:)

aww thx tinybutterfly:hugs:

it looks like maybe an implantation dip for you on 7dpo:thumbup: FX for both of us:)


----------



## dawny690

OMG look at my ticker :dance: :wohoo: in 2ww now i suppose xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoohooo!!! what a long wait you had!


----------



## wanabamummy

dawny690 said:


> OMG look at my ticker :dance: :wohoo: in 2ww now i suppose xxxxx


whoa hoo!! hoping you got lots of :sex: in!!


----------



## wanabamummy

can someone tell me what the Square bold markers mean on my chart. never noticed them before. :shrug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ never seen those before!
probably something you ticked off all those days, do they have something in common?

your chart is looking gooood so far!!! yay


----------



## wanabamummy

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ never seen those before!
> probably something you ticked off all those days, do they have something in common?
> 
> your chart is looking gooood so far!!! yay

yes!! it cos i have ticked boxes!! never noticed that before!!


----------



## dawny690

We didnt get much :sex: in but what will be will be xxxxx


----------



## hoping:)

sad news... started my period a day early:cry: It was looking so good until yesterday:-(


Oh well... on to a new month:dohh:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: hoping xxxx


----------



## 2016

You can add me! :hugs: Woohoo more charts to stalk :yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

my temps are all over the place and i didn't know what to use this morning.
when i woke up it was 36.5 (but i slept with my mouth open bc my nose is clogged),
few minutes later (keeping mouth closed) it was up to 36.9 again...

i took the average of both but now my O date changed again

wasn't pleased to see the 36.5, that temp drop just comes in too late to be any good news i think


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> sad news... started my period a day early:cry: It was looking so good until yesterday:-(
> 
> 
> Oh well... on to a new month:dohh:

oh no! evil witch playing cruel games!

better luck this month!


----------



## fluffyblue

God this wait can become soooooooo boring only on CD11 1


----------



## lolly25

fluffyblue said:


> God this wait can become soooooooo boring only on CD11 1

Hi hun know the feeling im on CD16 FF says i will O in 2 days but i think im gonna O late x x :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Better luck next time, hoping! :hugs:

My temp dropped to just barely above coverline today. I think the :witch: might actually put me out of my misery tomorrow! Woohoo! Looking at my chart, I think I actually ovulated again without a period and am just waiting for my 2nd LP to end. On the bright side, it might be 13 days, and prior it was only 11-12 days. Excited I might get a new cycle tomorrow! LOL

So, any opinions on whether I should split my cycle in light of 2nd ov so that FF doesn't get confused next month?

P.S. Added you, 2016!


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Better luck next time, hoping! :hugs:
> 
> My temp dropped to just barely above coverline today. I think the :witch: might actually put me out of my misery tomorrow! Woohoo! Looking at my chart, I think I actually ovulated again without a period and am just waiting for my 2nd LP to end. On the bright side, it might be 13 days, and prior it was only 11-12 days. Excited I might get a new cycle tomorrow! LOL
> 
> So, any opinions on whether I should split my cycle in light of 2nd ov so that FF doesn't get confused next month?
> 
> P.S. Added you, 2016!

I would babe and just make a note of it somewhere :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

That's what I'm thinking! Thanks! :)


----------



## dawny690

Hope it makes more sence when you split it xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yes it does! I think I'm going to hold off on doing it just yet though. Had some drama with someone suggesting that I'm a dirty liar and won't admit that I supposedly got AF on Jan 7 (which is ludicrous)... but re-thinking the idea of splitting my cycle at this moment. It sucks. I want to see it split, but I don't want to provide ammo for people out to make my life harder. I'm a bit annoyed with it, tbh.


----------



## Minimin

Megg33k said:


> Yes it does! I think I'm going to hold off on doing it just yet though. Had some drama with someone suggesting that I'm a dirty liar and won't admit that I supposedly got AF on Jan 7 (which is ludicrous)... but re-thinking the idea of splitting my cycle at this moment. It sucks. I want to see it split, but I don't want to provide ammo for people out to make my life harder. I'm a bit annoyed with it, tbh.

F-ing interfering so and so's! Your cycle, your chart and your perogative if you want to F-ing split it.. DAMNED stupid dumbass nosey parkers!

Enough said!


----------



## Megg33k

ROFL Min! I actually went and looked at it split and it doesn't look much better. Oddly, FF didn't pick up on the 2nd spike as an ovulation even with it split. It was reacting as if I hadn't ovulated at all if I split it on Jan 11. So, leaving it as is. The first part makes more sense, but the 2nd certainly doesn't! So, whatever! I just told FF to ignore this cycle when calculating future data!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Minimin said:


> F-ing interfering so and so's! Your cycle, your chart and your perogative if you want to F-ing split it.. DAMNED stupid dumbass nosey parkers!
> 
> Enough said!

bc i couldn't have said it better

and dammit, bc it's just brilliantly said!

eta: even if it isn't better split, fuck whoever thinks they know you better than you know yourself


----------



## Tulip

Well said, Min! x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs: It just sucks to even have to think that way! :( But, whatever... all is calm at the moment! Just hoping AF shows tomorrow! FX'd!


----------



## Minimin

Well I have my fxd for you hun- and just to piss others off- I would split your cycle say-3 times?Just for shits and giggles.. man I have the mean Moods dont I! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

That's funny, Min! I'm just letting it be! Trying not to cause anymore waves. Hell, I didn't do anything to cause the last bunch... so I imagine I shouldn't start TRYING to make things worse!


----------



## Minimin

Sensible thing to do honey! But I am so shrot-tempered and it doesnt take me much to be riled up! Your right though- their problem and they can deal with it!
Hope Ms :witch: gets you tomorrow and I mean that in the nicest possible way xx
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Me either... but I just bitch and moan about it unless I know that I can get an upperhand. If I know I'm doomed, I just let the shit start rolling downhill, you know? I hope she gets me tomorrow too! Watch my chart in about 8-9 hours! If it's 97.2, I'll be a very happy girl! :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

I'll be stalking!!! Can you have a look at my chart ladies! I am so disheartened this morning. Took my temp about 45-60 minutes earlier as I got woken and sister started talking to me. Thought it better to take temp then later when I would be outta bed etc. It is only 36.32!! I AM SO ANGRY AND FED UP WITH THIS. Could it be I ovulated from the tubeless side- I do recall pains on left more and little on right so maybe this is the reason. I also felts some weird niggles, tweaks and twinges last week and wonder what they could have been then? I hate getting my hopes dashed each bloody month! So not fair- sorry I know you girls will know how I feel and this is the only place I can rant.
I will take temp again at 8am- my normal time- but will have been up and talking a little by then so i wont really be able to add that! grrrrhhhhhh
Hope all you girls are doing better. Happy tuesday!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i wouldn't panic just yet (says the girl who freaked out yesterday)

it's only 0.1 lower than yesterday, still plenty of time to go up!

mine was lower yesterday bc i had slept with my mouth open in a cold room,
i've taken my temp all through the day, most of the times it was up again,
but sometimes it was lower too, but this morning it was up again :)

no doomsday thinking just yet minimin!!!

oh btw, about being riled up easily, ME TOO!!!! if we're preggo together there's going to be fireworks on the boards hahahaha


----------



## Minimin

Thanks tinybutterfly! I took it again at 8 and it is around 36.56 but I wont add that to FF as it is taken after I have been up for a while. I hope my rants are the result of my moods and a good sign. I just had a look back at my journal around my ovulation time- though I recall right and left pains I have only mentioned my right ov type pains so I wonder if i have ovulated from my tubeless side.

I also wondered today whether it is worth monitoring my BBT over the day- Did you see any changes that were constant through out eg. higher around noon and then lower in the afternoon or something???

Well better get up and movin- thought by staying in bed for a bit longer I would use my temperature at 8 but I dont think it would be right :(

Thanks so much for getting back to my rant. Made me feel better. Ahhh the trials and tribulations- This is soooo hard! I hope mine is up also tomorrow morning
Fxd for you honey!


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's not worth temping during the day, no, so many fluctuations

the only thing i've noticed is that it's more related to what you're doing,
not what time of day it is,...

it's higher after you shower, remains ok if you keep your feet warm and when i was
standing on a cold floor it dropped alot.

normally i don't do it during the day, but i was just looking for reassurance, i really really
needed to see a high temp too.
esp bc i had little cramps last night too, i feared for af but it was a gush of discharge instead

i found it's better to measure 1 moment a day... for the fun of it (and to break the habit of temping)
i once did my temping in the evening, before i went to sleep, and i got a good chart too then.
strange shit... tss, why did i fall for temping again this time around? sigh, i'll never learn lol


----------



## Minimin

Think we are all in the same boat with re: to temping- we want to control as much as we can and understand as much as we can! 
Thanks again for reassuring me. There was another post on a thread about adjusting the temp if you took it at a different time to your normal temping. Mine went up with this adjustment. We shall see what tomorrow brings- though sister is staying over so I shall have to not talk to her.. I bet she thinks I am weird. I hate having to explain things to people! They just dont understand.
:hugs:

Minimin


----------



## tinybutterfly

my turn to be worried again... 36.4 this morning (i feel like i'm freeezing)... sigh... bring on the witch i guess...


----------



## Tulip

*steps back and admires her own chart*
Mmmmmmm 36.93.....


----------



## wanabamummy

Tulip chart is looking good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Not as good as yours!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

they both look good!!! go my girls go :D


----------



## Minimin

oh aye ladies-- lovely charts you got there! :rofl:

TButterfly-are you going to test soon.

My charts been shifted by FF so I am now 6dpo instead of 8?? WTF???


----------



## dawny690

What do you girls think of mine? xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Looking good Dawny, consistently above coverline. Hoping to see another rise from you tomorrow!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun yours looks really good xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Oooooooooooooooooooooh I do hope so. I could do with some joy to distract me from work!!


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: me too tulip we are the same dpo when you testing? xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Mmmmm not sure. Think will only test if frequent urination kicks in... I'm not overly symptomatic and don't want to see a BFN!


----------



## dawny690

Dont blame you hun xxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

is frequent urination.....

getting up to go to the loo at 2am cos i was busting rather than 4.45am like i usually do.

and going for a wee thinking im about to pee my self but wen i go its not as much as it feels like?


----------



## Tulip

I was thinking peeing every half hour during the day at work (got my BFP on an IC with 15th pee of the day!!) but yeah, your symptoms could be related!


----------



## wanabamummy

15th pee!!! lol

na, dont think i am frequently urnating then! :haha:


----------



## wanabamummy

i have to admit , looking back at my other charts.... i love this one. my temps are higher than the coverline much more than my pregnancy chart!

oooohhhh!!!! im am trying not to think about this too much but now i have typed this out i guess i REALLY am thinking it!!!! eeeeekkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

ugh... some minor brown spotting... i nearly cried driving home from work today
don't want af, don't want af!!!!!!!!! aargh, kill me already, seriously!


----------



## Minimin

tinybutterfly- do you think it could be implantation.How many dpo are you and when is :witch: due?
Take it easy and try not to fret. I know it is easier said then done.

Minimin


----------



## puppymom32

Hey ladies lovely charts. Think she is coming for me. Yesterday at 8dpo Temp was 97.80 so happy highest its been yet. Only other time that close was last month at 97.70. Then took it again today at 9dpo and 97.45 been feeling a little crampy so I guess she is coming still above coverline of 97.33 but .35 is quite a huge dip I guess we will see what it is tomorrow. Crazy that I am temping when I said I wasnt going to anymore.


----------



## puppymom32

Minimin said:


> tinybutterfly- do you think it could be implantation.How many dpo are you and when is :witch: due?
> Take it easy and try not to fret. I know it is easier said then done.
> 
> Minimin


Great minds think alike I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Minimin said:


> tinybutterfly- do you think it could be implantation.How many dpo are you and when is :witch: due?
> Take it easy and try not to fret. I know it is easier said then done.
> 
> Minimin

according to ff i'm 8dpo (it has changed it's mind a million times already) now,
so it could be implantation (technically), but i don't think so, don't want to get my hopes up.

don't really know when my AF is due, it's my first cycle since i stopped bleeding after my mc (that was an ectopic and it took looong to get my levels back to zero), i kept bleeding and spotting untill it hit zero again.

i however had 3 weeks now of no blood, which is about right if i went back to my regular 28/29 days cycles


puppymom32 said:


> Great minds think alike I was thinking the same thing.

i hope the great minds are right!!!


----------



## puppymom32

FXXX she stays away. So sorry for your ectopic I know how painfully long they can be. Big Hugs.


----------



## hannah76

hi ladies... i love chart stalking! any ideas on my silly chart??? i am STILL spotting on cd 14 after my first af since the mc. i had a mmc and started bleeding on dec 16th then had this period start jan 21st. so annoying... i'm starting to think i won't ov this cycle as every opk has been totally blank yesterday and today... hmm... 

good luck to us all! i love that we have this section now!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

definatly not implantation bleeding for me, dammit


----------



## Tulip

Awww, sorry tb :(

hannah, that is one scary jaggy chart - I'm no expert so there's no way I can assess that one :(

as for mine... Any bets on when the temp is going to stop rising?!?


----------



## wanabamummy

^^ tulip yours is heading for the sky!!!


----------



## Tulip

Whoop whoop!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Im just so glad im normal ! Managed to get a positive OPK on CD14 never had one of those for months so dh and I are off somewhere later for a buit (we have the builders in at home) temp went up this morning so hope ive not ovulated early but we did BD last night and night before and will carry on till OPK goes negative !!

Keep fingers xx for me xx

And Loving the charts xxx


----------



## Minimin

Tulip- chart is looking good!! 
TinyButterfly :hugs:
Hannah- my temps are all over the place when I am not taking them at the same time or post ov- I have had a drink or two. Could one of these also be the reason for a jagged chart?

My chart isnt doing much. It fell slightly compared to y-days temp but still over the coverline. Am not feeling it this month! arrghhh- Think I ov on the tubeless side so there is not much that i could have done anyway! :cry:


----------



## hannah76

hi ladies... i know my chart isn't looking good this time... sigh. and i take my temps at the same time and don't drink... unfortunately i'm a bit of a temping vet :wacko: at least it rose this morning, so hopefully it keeps going up like yours tulip - looking fab!!


----------



## hannah76

and butterfly - i still don't see your chart link in your siggy!!


----------



## dawny690

Tiny butterflies is on the first page as are all of ours xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Tulip your chart looks amazing!!! :thumbup:

Tinybutterfly:hugs: 

Good luck to all the other ladies!!! Hopefully our :bfp: come soon:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hannah76 said:


> and butterfly - i still don't see your chart link in your siggy!!

snap, you're right!

i think i hit "preview", saw it was good and then forgot to save, i often make that mistake


----------



## debgreasby

Add me when ya come back to us Meg x

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## hannah76

dawny690 said:


> Tiny butterflies is on the first page as are all of ours xxxx

:doh: thanks dawny

can i play too? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/hannah761

i had a bit of a line on my opk today! i know its still not a positive but so far all of mine have had the control line and nothing else to see... so that's exciting! i have tons so i'm going to piac again later and see what else they can tell me!! 

off to stalk some charts now :)


----------



## hannah76

tb, that's better!

and deb, we're cycle buddies!


----------



## wanabamummy

Has anyone spoken to megg? 

Her chart is rising again!! Doesn't look like af has showed up!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh i hope O is coming Hannah!!!

i got my bf POAS-obsessed... i told him how much i paid for my last set of tests,
i think his mission now is to buy all peesticks on ebay lol "that way you can test every day"
how awesome to have an understanding man haha


----------



## wanabamummy

:rofl: awesome!!


----------



## hannah76

i hope so too, TB!! sorry your af started but soooo cute that bf is a poas-aholic!! :rofl:

another neg opk this morning... sigh.


----------



## debgreasby

hannah76 said:


> tb, that's better!
> 
> and deb, we're cycle buddies!

Yay for being cycle buddies!


----------



## hannah76

deb, you're having a lot of bleeding this cycle like me too... glad to see i'm not alone - i was beginning to worry! looks like you may be ovulating today, eh?


----------



## debgreasby

Ah god knows - i hope so. I ALWAYS ov on CD13/14. CD15 today :( This is really frustrating!!!!

At least DH is off work till Sunday, so we can get another couple of nights in haha


----------



## hannah76

yeah, i *usually* ov on cd14, but looks like today cd16 might be ov day... my cm was the stretchiest yesterday and opk the darkest. going to get some action tonight and hopefully we catch it!


----------



## hoping:)

Wannabamummy congrats on the :bfp::happydance:


----------



## wanabamummy

Thanks Hun!! :dust:


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: Wanabamummy xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh scooore!!! congrats!!!


----------



## WannaB

debgreasby said:


> Ah god knows - i hope so. I ALWAYS ov on CD13/14. CD15 today :( This is really frustrating!!!!
> 
> At least DH is off work till Sunday, so we can get another couple of nights in haha

I say cd14 looks good for O day! A couple more temps should tell the tale, perfect bd!:thumbup:

Congrats to all the beautiful bfps!:hugs: I dare say I will have another one in March, whether its a sticker of not is another question!:rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Right, FF and I have finally agreed on O day. I faithfully promise to stop arseing around with the overlay. It's pinned at OV and coverline. Symptoms are thus:
Gassy, veins appearing on boobs, poss enlarged left nip, occasional light possibly-imaginary nausea, lethargy, light cramping for daaaays now, some backache, occasional shooting pains in boobs.

Honest opinions please lovelies xx

PS Deb - glad to see you O'd, miss worrywort :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> PS Deb - glad to see you O'd, miss worrywort :hugs:

Meh, still don't think i ov'd based on temps. Grr, fed up.

Tulip, lovin ur chart x


----------



## lolly25

Hi girls :flower: can some one , anyone give me an opinion on my chart i always have a 31/32 day cycle and my temps dont show ovulation , ive had toones of ccm and the od day of wcm no ewcm , Please My pma is disapearin fast.
:dust: to all x x 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c52ab


----------



## wanabamummy

Tulip!! Fab signs!! I had shooting pains in breast too!! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Sounds good tulip I have pains in boobs too that come and go and sickness and temps gone up :dance: xxxxx


----------



## valoredei

So depending on the ovulation detector settings, I either haven't ovulated, have ovulated and am 16 dpo, or have ovulated and I'm 15 dpo. So confusing! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c47ae


----------



## Tulip

valoredei said:


> So depending on the ovulation detector settings, I either haven't ovulated, have ovulated and am 16 dpo, or have ovulated and I'm 15 dpo. So confusing!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c47ae

That looks like a straightforward chart to me lovey. I would say you're 15dpo. It might be slightly confused because it would have preferred you to start temping a day earlier or for the temp on CD14 to be lower x


----------



## debgreasby

Changed my chart. I had lines on OPK on tues and Thurs, not positives, but then i never get real positives, so i normally show it as pos on my chart as a guide. Makes sense to me lol.

Anyway, just did an OPK coz i'm bored ...... blazing positive! O now FF says I'm going to OV tomorrow! Guess what i'll be doing tonight ;)

Poor DH has the same crappy cold as i do, we both feel like shit. Oh the romance of it all!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0252.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tulip

Deb I had a look at your chart once you said you weren't convinced... and I couldn't work out how come it'd given you X-hairs. Get strumping, girl! x


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> Deb I had a look at your chart once you said you weren't convinced... and I couldn't work out how come it'd given you X-hairs. Get strumping, girl! x

Yes boss!!!! LMAO


----------



## hannah76

wow, now that is some opk, deb!! i saw yours and had to take a pic of my pathetic ones! from top: thu 5pm, fri 1pm, fri 5pm.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0841.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## debgreasby

hannah76 said:


> wow, now that is some opk, deb!! i saw yours and had to take a pic of my pathetic ones! from top: thu 5pm, fri 1pm, fri 5pm.

Lol, that's what mine usually look like!


----------



## tinybutterfly

dumdidoom... it's so silent in here.... tulip??? more news?


----------



## Tulip

Nooooo :(

bFN this morning :(

Frequent Urination this afternoon :)

I have a Clearblue for the morning... Bricking it!!


----------



## wanabamummy

Whoo hoo!!!! :happydance: how exciting !!! Good luck!!!


----------



## hannah76

darn bfn!! sorry tulip... its probably still early though. a clearblue for tomorrow should be good though, so come right here and update us for sure!


as for me, i think i'm 1dpo :) that's what ff will say if i enter a few more high temps. so releived to be in the tww right now... 


how about everyone else? updates pls!


----------



## Tulip

Yeah Deb did you raid Paul's wallet for digi cash?? xx


----------



## WannaB

Plodding along at cd8, gyno tommorrow, I think Im more excited about that than O day approaching!:haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Tulip, your chart is looking awesome. I'm sure your:bfp: is just around the corner:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> Yeah Deb did you raid Paul's wallet for digi cash?? xx

Nope, FRER was BFN and AF arrived this afternoon :(


----------



## hannah76

deb - af?? oh man... so confusing... are you sure its her and not just weird spotting after that great pos on the opk? 


wannaB - good luck at the gyno tomorrow!


----------



## Tulip

Deb - oh bollox.

Me - not a whiff on the CB. Temp still high but on a downward trend: expecting it to plummet tomorrow :(


----------



## wanabamummy

Hey tulip, it's not really on a down ward trend. Wud seriuosly need to take a nose Dive tommorow wudnt it!!! Pma!!!!
.
Test again tomoz :winkwink:


----------



## wanabamummy

Hi dawn ! Great temp rise this morn!! X


----------



## debgreasby

Your temps are still ace Tulip - do not give up yet!!!!

As for me, my temp went up, so it look like i ov'd now. But not DTD for 2 days so think that i'm out.


----------



## dawny690

The rise was yesterday :dance: Deb you sure it was af? xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

dawny690 said:


> The rise was yesterday :dance: Deb you sure it was af? xxxxx

With the temp rise, i'm leaning towards it being OV now. Anyone else had more than spotting at ov time? Never had this before.


----------



## hannah76

deb this cycle (also my first real af after mc bleed) i've had tons of spotting and some heavier spotting that i've almost put down as light flow... i don't know what to say about it except that i've had tons this cycle! maybe our cervixes are still kind of open after the mc? pleased with your temp rise though :)


----------



## debgreasby

Feeling pretty down about the whole thing right now. Wish i could go to sleep for a couple of months and wake up with my normal cycles that you can set your watch by!


----------



## dawny690

Awww deb :hugs: did you test on a hpt again? xxxx


----------



## hannah76

no kidding deb... i just counted and there have only been 4 days this cycle i haven't been bleeding or spotting, and last cycle only 10 days total of no bleeding!!!!! i have had enough of panty liners for a long while!

dawny - your chart is looking good!


----------



## debgreasby

dawny690 said:


> Awww deb :hugs: did you test on a hpt again? xxxx

Yeah, BFN


----------



## dawny690

Sorry deb :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

wanabamummy said:


> Has anyone spoken to megg?
> 
> Her chart is rising again!! Doesn't look like af has showed up!!

I'm here!!! It hasn't! My temperature and I are currently at odds... We're not speaking... Same goes for my :witch: as they've both been less than cooperative lately. I've actually spent a lot of time NOT caring about it lately. I've been busy getting my house in order! But, I'm testing in the morning so that I can see my bright, shiny :bfn: one more time and then I'm starting my Provera script so I can start a new cycle and maybe have a shot at having a baby by Christmas still... that hope is dying quickly though, tbh!

Edit: New charts are added! :)


----------



## hannah76

alright... tww!! w00t! who else is in the tww now? let the symptom spotting begin!


----------



## Firedancer41

hannah76 said:


> alright... tww!! w00t! who else is in the tww now? let the symptom spotting begin!

:hi: Me! Me! :hi: LOL

Now I'd wished I'd temped, because it would still give me something to do during this time, and more info to analyze/read into too much :rofl:

I stuck with OPKs and CM this month. AF due to arrive 2/19, hoping she doesn't!!


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance: 3DPO here.

Ordered 50 ICs from Amazon yesterday, ready for the weekend. They arrived this morning! Talk about fast delivery! :wacko:

So i had to pee on one ( i know what was i thinking...3DPO with 2MU ) :haha:.

BFN :dohh:


----------



## hannah76

alright! firedancer - looks like you got it covered with bd'ing... that's promising. lots of symptoms to spot during the tww too, don't forget that ;) that reminds me that the first month of ttc for me, i ended up making my bb's sore from squeezing them all the time to see if they were sore! lol

deb - i'm as impatient as you - haven't tested yet but might have to very soon - sunday for valentines i think even though i will be soooo early! for my bfp cycle i had a negative on 12 dpo then pos on 14 dpo so i can poas and not get upset about a negative early on... let the poasing begin!


----------



## Firedancer41

Hannah, that's funny about the BB thing!

I have become a crazed symptom spotter for sure! Last night I had to get up and pee, which is not the norm for me--also feel really tired (although that could be because I went from working out 5 days a week to skipping the last 8 days--ugh!)


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol... boobsqueezer :p

i'm keeping fingers crossed for my 2ww ladies!!!


i'm STILL waiting for my tests i ordered on ebay, boo...
i think it's almost 2 weeks now.... or it feels like two weeks anyway, maybe it's only 1
must check out amazon, thanks for the tip Deb, i hope they ship to my country


----------



## WannaB

Im nearly there, 4 more days if my body behaves nicley, then I can ss with the rest of you! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh... in 7-10 days I should be bleeding and then another probably 16 till O... I'll be SS by March 6 at the latest! :(


----------



## hannah76

yep... i am a boobsqueezer. :rofl:

tb - did you order opk's again? 
i've already ordered mine for next cycle so i can go mad with them again. have tons of hpt's though - but i must buy better cups!


----------



## hannah76

meg - you're taking something to start your af again, eh? good luck!!

wannab - hope your body cooperates and you ov soon!


----------



## WannaB

It should hannah, havnt showed it the pessies I have to stick up the ole love tunnel just incase it scares it and wont O just to avoid the situation, what my body doesnt know wont hurt it!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah - Yes, ma'am! I can't just sit around and wait forever... I'm OBVIOUSLY not pregnant... and there's no reason to wait it out at this point! I'm excited to get back in the game!!! Can't make babies unless I'm having cycles! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

hannah76 said:


> yep... i am a boobsqueezer. :rofl:
> 
> tb - did you order opk's again?
> i've already ordered mine for next cycle so i can go mad with them again. have tons of hpt's though - but i must buy better cups!

not again, first time i'd be using them

first thing i ordered was a hpt, very cheap, 99cts, i just desperatly needed something at that time.

now i'm waiting for my pack of 10 hpt's and 30 opk's
*sends bring-them-home-FAST-vibes to mailman*


----------



## lolly25

Morning ladies im so happy YAY :happydance: FF agress with me and gave me my cross hairs this morning im offically 3dpo yay !!!!! x x now just the 2ww!!!! Lots of :dust: to all x x x


----------



## hannah76

alright lolly! glad to see you got your crosshairs and are in the tww club now! woohoo!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

noooo!!! the boy came home with stomach flu!
and i'm soooooo horny, boooooo!!!


----------



## lolly25

Yay hannah i know im made up x :happydance:
Tiny i know how u feel my oh felt unwell the other day, but bless him i wouldnt rest till we bd as it was my supposive ov day turns out thou i ov'd later ooppppssss x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ lol better not tell him that haha

i'm glad O isn't around yet... although you never know haha


----------



## hannah76

tb that suxxxxx!!!!!! 

sending lots of get there fast mailman vibes to you! ~~~~~~~~~~~ lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

i got them, i got them, whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!

tested right away, so tonight i got my first positive opk!
but i don't know how positive it is, test line is about 50-75% as dark as the control line,
they have to be equally dark when you O right?
help an OPK virgin!

i'll post pics if i can (i ruined my cam with my static electricity, it works but flash doesn't always work, nor are the pictures always sharp but i'll try)


----------



## tinybutterfly

my opk from this evening
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/OPKfeb12.jpg

eta: sorry for crappy quality, this is unfortunatly as good as it gets when taking pictures in the evening


----------



## debgreasby

Almost there, but not quite! Yay for losing your OPK virginity!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh thankgod! bc the boy is still suffering stomach flu!
he needs to get better ASAP!!!


----------



## Megg33k

He does need to get better ASAP! Tell him to hurry up!!!


----------



## hannah76

glad you got the opk's already! those internet vibes must really work ;) i've only had lines almost as dark as the control line, so yours look pretty good! i'll be curious to see if they get darker like deb's did!


now i send you *get better soon* vibes for your oh!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou! your vibes do seem to work quite well idd

gtg now :)
xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello ladies

Sorry I've been absent for a while. Have had this horrible coldey bug and in all honesty have felt pretty much like sh*t the past few days :(

I had a positive opk yesterday and OH and I managed to dtd yesterday and the day before even though I felt rougher than a badgers arse and really just wanted to curl up and sleep - am sure that was I incredibly alluring to with my blocked up nose and bunged up voice :rofl:

Just waiting for FF to confirm OV and give me my crosshairs which should happen in the next couple of days. Going to try and keep as busy as I can during the 2ww so I don't turn into crazy lady like I did last month!

Good luck to all those already in the 2ww and sending :hugs: and baby :dust: to all xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*faints*

a few hours ago i left with my brother, going to town, having a drink...
... i came back.... engaged!!!! whoaaaa!!!


----------



## WannaB

Hopefully not to your brother! :rofl: Wonderful news hun, big congrats to you!:hugs: Do we get a piccy of the pretty on your finger?


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> *faints*
> 
> a few hours ago i left with my brother, going to town, having a drink...
> ... i came back.... engaged!!!! whoaaaa!!!

:yipee: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :yipee:

Oh... that's emoticon speak for CONGRATS!!!


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> *faints*
> 
> a few hours ago i left with my brother, going to town, having a drink...
> ... i came back.... engaged!!!! whoaaaa!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS!!!!
:flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou thankyou thankyou :D



WannaB said:


> Hopefully not to your brother! :rofl: Wonderful news hun, big congrats to you!:hugs: Do we get a piccy of the pretty on your finger?

lol!!! my "evil" bro was all part of the plan...
he even lied to me, telling me he has to leave to Gran Canaria for 3 weeks tomorrow (well today),
(he works as a representative, in april he's leaving pretty much foregood)
yesterday was sort of a big-night-out-with-sis-before-i-have-to-miss-her-for-a-while

yepyep, pictures will follow, hope my cam is willing today, otherwise i'm going to buy a new one soon


----------



## lolly25

CONGRATS tb x x :happydance:

Dont know whats happening with my temp its dropped again today, all input appreciated 'answers on a postcard' PMSL hehehehehe x x


----------



## debgreasby

Yay! Congrats hunni!! Hope your marriage is as happy as mine!!!

Really loving my hubby today for some reason lol!


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :dance: :bunny: :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS TB :wohoo: xxxxxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Hey dawny chart looks good!! Wen ya testing!!?


----------



## dawny690

wanabamummy said:


> Hey dawny chart looks good!! Wen ya testing!!?

Docs tested urine yesterday afternoon :bfn: but having bloods done friday xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

tinybutterfly said:


> *faints*
> 
> a few hours ago i left with my brother, going to town, having a drink...
> ... i came back.... engaged!!!! whoaaaa!!!

Aw, congrats!! Tell us how he proposed (it will keep our minds off TTC for 5 mins. or so :rofl:)


----------



## chocolate

Firedancer41 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> *faints*
> 
> a few hours ago i left with my brother, going to town, having a drink...
> ... i came back.... engaged!!!! whoaaaa!!!
> 
> Aw, congrats!! Tell us how he proposed (it will keep our minds off TTC for 5 mins. or so :rofl:)Click to expand...

Wow, congratulations!!! Tell us more!!!


And then once you have finnished, could you and some others take a look at my chart :winkwink:


I got a positive opk yesterday, fertile cm and high soft open cervix, but no ov pains!!! I always get them! I do have PCOS, so, it could be a false positive and I could ovulate on my average cd 19 ......... and my chart is just confusing me this month! If Id have had ov pains then Id say the chart looks like Id ovulated, but because they have been up and down the last few days, I dont know what to think! I will still do the opk's, and will also bd tonight anyway.
Last night I took my metformin after pasta and by god didnt I pay the consequences - tmi but I was on the loo for a bit, so maybe that disguised ov pains!

If you get a positive opk, and a negative the next day, does it mean you would of had to of ovulated before getting the negative, or could I still ovulate today or something? 

Questions Questions Questions :wacko:


----------



## debgreasby

Anyone had implantation bleeding? If so, what was it like? Having quite a bit of brown creamy CM with some pinky spots in it. Eww TMI sorry.


----------



## dawny690

Deb sounds like implant bleed to me xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Oh that would be so exciting! I am being very bad and POAS loads, even tho i'm only 7DPO pmsl.

Got plenty of IC's so they will keep me occupied. If i see anything exciting I have 2 FRER's to pee on!

Oh, and my nipples are really tingly lol!


----------



## chocolate

debgreasby said:


> Anyone had implantation bleeding? If so, what was it like? Having quite a bit of brown creamy CM with some pinky spots in it. Eww TMI sorry.

Wow, how promising does that sound!!:thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

debgreasby said:


> Oh that would be so exciting! I am being very bad and POAS loads, even tho i'm only 7DPO pmsl.
> 
> Got plenty of IC's so they will keep me occupied. If i see anything exciting I have 2 FRER's to pee on!
> 
> Oh, and my nipples are really tingly lol!

I could do with some of them :haha: sounds good for you hun :dust: xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop whoop i got an evap line! Something to obsess over. Definite evap coz it came after 15 mins and is in the wrong place PMSL.

Still, it makes me happy!


----------



## chocolate

debgreasby said:


> Whoop whoop i got an evap line! Something to obsess over. Definite evap coz it came after 15 mins and is in the wrong place PMSL.
> 
> Still, it makes me happy!

Ive never had one of those .......... so does it look like a positive would? The line I mean? Id still obsess too lol


----------



## lolly25

Can someone give me so opions on my chart??? is it ok to be having a dip this early?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c52ab



yay deb lol, im gonna be good and give it till 8dpo before i poas being very calmish this month hahahahaha (who am i kiddin well im tryin lol )


----------



## debgreasby

chocolate said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop i got an evap line! Something to obsess over. Definite evap coz it came after 15 mins and is in the wrong place PMSL.
> 
> Still, it makes me happy!
> 
> Ive never had one of those .......... so does it look like a positive would? The line I mean? Id still obsess too lolClick to expand...

Can't get it to show up in a pic or you could see for yourself. It's not as pink as a positive would be, and most definitely in the wrong place, about 3mm from the control line.

Seen enough in my time lol


----------



## chocolate

debgreasby said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop i got an evap line! Something to obsess over. Definite evap coz it came after 15 mins and is in the wrong place PMSL.
> 
> Still, it makes me happy!
> 
> Ive never had one of those .......... so does it look like a positive would? The line I mean? Id still obsess too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Can't get it to show up in a pic or you could see for yourself. It's not as pink as a positive would be, and most definitely in the wrong place, about 3mm from the control line.
> 
> Seen enough in my time lolClick to expand...

Oh right ...... think that will stop me from testing too early as Id probably take it as a positive lol!!

Hope you get a positive tomoz am if you are testing again!


----------



## debgreasby

Lol of course i'm testing again, it would be rude not to! Will keep you posted!


----------



## dawny690

I just noticed my last FRER I did 2 days ago so at 15dpo it now has an evap on it :haha: yes im sad I kept a :bfn: test to see when and if it did come up an evap xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Your not sad Dawny, I still have all the hpts from last cycle in my bedside draw!:rofl:


----------



## chocolate

dawny690 said:


> I just noticed my last FRER I did 2 days ago so at 15dpo it now has an evap on it :haha: yes im sad I kept a :bfn: test to see when and if it did come up an evap xxxx

Beat this: I still have my positive tests from when I conceived my son, over 2 years ago lol! Also have the opk's from the last 2 cycles to look back at for reference lol


----------



## dawny690

Want to see it? :haha: xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Ooo chocolate thats nice work!:rofl: I thought I was bad having ones from bout 4 cycles ago still hanging around, I only just got rid of them last month! :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

:haha: Show us Dawny!! I love looking at things people have peed on :haha: :wacko:


----------



## chocolate

WannaB said:


> Ooo chocolate thats nice work!:rofl: I thought I was bad having ones from bout 4 cycles ago still hanging around, I only just got rid of them last month! :haha:

:smug::rofl:


----------



## WannaB

I want to see it too Dawny, my frers are never polite enough to give me an evap even after months of sitting around!:haha:


----------



## dawny690

:haha: here you go deb and wanna 

Before:

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0256.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0258.jpg

After:

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0267.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0269.jpg

After I pulled it apart :haha: :

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0275.jpg

Sorry not as clear as they looked on the pc :dohh: xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Oh i say! Evil evap of doom! How dare an FRER give an evap?? How rude!!


----------



## dawny690

I know rude hey :rofl: xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Oh my it gave you a good one too! At least you got something for your money I guess!:haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

lolly25 said:


> Can someone give me so opions on my chart??? is it ok to be having a dip this early?
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c52ab

i don't think that qualifies for a dip, it's still well above to coverline and it's not dropping rapidly, don't worry... not yet!!!!




dawny690 said:


> I just noticed my last FRER I did 2 days ago so at 15dpo it now has an evap on it :haha: yes im sad I kept a :bfn: test to see when and if it did come up an evap xxxx

i too keep my tests around for quite a while, especially if i think i spotted a "something" on it lol.


----------



## hannah76

congrats butterfly!!!

that's so sweet :) so happy for you!!

deb, could be implantation bleeding - someone on here showed me a pic of her i.b. on her bfp cycle and it was just a tiny bit of brown and pink on the toilet paper... fx'd that's what it is!

as for me, i'm trying to hold out and not test yet though i have tons of hpts... wtf i'll probably test before the weekend is out! lol not much in the way of symptoms, maybe i'm a bit veinier in my bb's but not sure...


----------



## WannaB

Ahh Hannah your temps are climbing nicley, me likes!:happydance: That would be enough to get me excited and whipping out the ole hpts! :rofl:


----------



## hannah76

hey, thanks! yeah maybe tomorrow... 8dpo??? i have heard of it happening... though i only have ic's. :shrug:

wannab... looks like you're ov'ing today! woohoo! git'r done ;) lol


----------



## dawny690

Totally test tomorrow ( 8dpo ) if you havent already :haha: xxxxx


----------



## hannah76

alright! yay, can't wait for tomorrow now!!


----------



## WannaB

I should O tommorrow, I normally get a bit of a rise then I dip again, he's got another couple of nights of putting out yet!:haha: 


Dont fortget to post some piccies of your pee sticks Hannah, if you poas you must show us!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I just have to say that it's nice to know I'm not the only one who keeps BFN's to see when they go positive! I've had FRER's take a week before. I had a $Tree one that went + after about 6 hours the other day... I would have been sort of proud of the + it gave me even... of course, it was SUPER BFN when it was within the time limit! LOL

Yes, yes... Pics of things y'all pee on! Important! I don't get to pee on anything for a bit!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll be adding another OPK to my collection in a few hours, i'll make sure to upload the serie lol
i keep thinking "shiiiiiit i'm going to miss it!!!" though, so we did BD yesterday and we will today too, yesssss

my temps are a bit weird, shooting up already... then again, i stayed in bed loooooong
and with an extra fleece blanket, so of course temp is up then, i'll use the one i got
the second time around, when i was already cooling off a bit again


----------



## tinybutterfly

am i there yet? am i there yet? am i there yet?

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/opksfeb.jpg


----------



## dawny690

Almost TB :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: like :bunny:'s :haha: xxxx


----------



## lolly25

Just thought id add i did a IC pt as i was bored as used all my opk the other day, and this appeared at 3 mins little evil evap im only 6dpo lol
https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Image0301-2.jpg

and inverted

https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Image0301-1.jpg


----------



## debgreasby

Evil!!

BFN for me today :(


----------



## lolly25

still early thou hun, lots of :dust: for your bfp x x


----------



## Firedancer41

BFN for me today too, but I kind of expected it. I am only 9 DPO (8 if I listen to FF). My next *scheduled* testing day is Wednesday, but I'll probably break down and POAS again before that! I'm not out yet...

BTW, so I don't get discouraged by early BFNs, I browse the FF chart gallery to see when others got their BFPs, or see how many got negs before pos!


----------



## lolly25

Firedancer41 said:


> BFN for me today too, but I kind of expected it. I am only 9 DPO (8 if I listen to FF). My next *scheduled* testing day is Wednesday, but I'll probably break down and POAS again before that! I'm not out yet...
> 
> BTW, so I don't get discouraged by early BFNs, I browse the FF chart gallery to see when others got their BFPs, or see how many got negs before pos!

yep me too hun x


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh.... evil evaps! I wish I'd taken a pic of the nasty ones I'd gotten but I tossed them out in my recent cleaning mission! LOL

I could test today if you all want to see a BFN. I also have an outdated OPK that I found behind a drawer system in my bathroom... I intend to pee on it for fun sometime when it isn't important to be accurate!


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: go on megg we need a laugh :haha: xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i don't know where i stand with my OPK's
i'm keeping them all to compare but when they completely dry up they fade alot,
what do i believe then? how bright they were or how they are now?
the one i thought was positive this afternoon doesn't look positive anymore now, is that normal?

(my god, i feel soooooo silly asking all this, haha so noobish of me :D)


----------



## WannaB

Normally its the other way round! They get darker when they dry.:wacko: Thats a hard one, I would have to say its not + then if it didnt dry as dark? I only go on the new ones, can you do another one?


----------



## Megg33k

I might in the morning for fun! :) What isn't fun about a glaring BFN first thing in the morning?

TB - I'd say you should go with whatever it looks like at the time limit... if it looks positive at that point, then I'd say it is! :wacko: I don't really know... it is strange!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll see what i can squeeze out in half an hour from now haha

must go take shower now and go to work... and hope i don't have to puke along the way,
i think i might get that stomach flu thing that's going round, doom!


----------



## debgreasby

Which temp should i use ???

5.45 am 36.42 went back to sleep, woke just after 7, 36.7 !!! normal temp time is 7 ish.

bfn and more spotting today :( don't think this is gonna be my month


----------



## Minimin

Debs-I always end up getting up earlier than my normal temp taking time. There is a web page you can use to adjust your earlier temp so it 'guestimates' it to what it would be around 7.

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
CD9 is early to be testing though. Could the spotting be IB?

I am all over the place this time as I just got back from hols which was 2+ GMT and am now up around 6am when normally I temp around 8 :( bahhhh


----------



## tinybutterfly

today's a good positive
and i have to go to work! aargh, i hope it's still good if we do it if i get back


----------



## Minimin

TB- fingers crossed. Get some dancing in when you get in from work STAT! 
Have a good day at work.:)


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks Min x


----------



## debgreasby

AF is due wednesday and if i am pregnant i usually get my BFP around 8 DPO.

It's the spotting that's worrying me. It's been almost every day. It also varies in colour and consistency on a daily basis. Grr.


----------



## Minimin

I dont know what that could be Debsgreasy hmmm? I know you have had bad experiences with your docs but have you mentioned it to them?


----------



## debgreasby

Not been to doctor, will do if it happens next cycle though. They will just say "give it time".
Bah - easy for them to say!


----------



## lolly25

Hi deb , my storey was i spotted, almost constantly spotting after my ERPC for 9 weeks until i got a first proper af, maybe if you get an af it my clear anythin and stop you spottin, f'xd :dust: you get a bfp and it stops too x x x x :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks Lolly, i have had AF since my loss and hoped that would have sorted me out, but no lol! Ah well, onwards and upwards.


----------



## chocolate

debgreasby said:


> AF is due wednesday and if i am pregnant i usually get my BFP around 8 DPO.
> 
> It's the spotting that's worrying me. It's been almost every day. It also varies in colour and consistency on a daily basis. Grr.

When I asked my doctor about spotting after a mc, and when should I come back if it hadnt stopped, I think she said only come back if there are any other signs of infection/clotting/heavy bleeding.

It is worrying though spotting, I had the same, was random days and color, but it seemed to almost stop after I got the first af after mc. I did get 1 day of spotting this cycle but this was along with a temperature drop so I think it was estrogen levels dropping.


----------



## posh

Can I please be added to the stalkers list? Its my first cycle charting, so I don't have a clue what my chart means! :wacko:


----------



## tinybutterfly

can't really BD now anymore, i get so very acidy down there around ovulation... i sort of hurt bf's penis if we don't have a day in between BDing
so i really really really hope the two past days were enough to work the magic.

i got to come home earlier from work today, tested again and OPK definatly negative now,
also temp was up this morning... we will see, we will see....


----------



## WannaB

Well my egg is being coy this cycle, hopefully it will pop out on cd16 before I break my DH! :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

WannaB said:


> Well my egg is being coy this cycle, hopefully it will pop out on cd16 before I break my DH! :rofl:

hahaha be gentle with the boy!!


----------



## dawny690

Got some pics to show you of another evil :devil: evap this time superdrug early test :hissy: xxxx


----------



## lolly25

aaarrrggghhhhh dawny dont tell me that im gonna do a early superdrug one on wed i'll be 9dpo i heard good things bout them test o well . U got a pic dawny???


----------



## dawny690

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/superdrug%2015th%20feb/DSCI0330.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/superdrug%2015th%20feb/DSCI0332.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/superdrug%2015th%20feb/DSCI0327.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/superdrug%2015th%20feb/DSCI0328.jpg


----------



## dawny690

lolly25 said:


> aaarrrggghhhhh dawny dont tell me that im gonna do a early superdrug one on wed i'll be 9dpo i heard good things bout them test o well . U got a pic dawny???

Just posted the pics and i wouldnt read to much into it im sad and kept it from this morning was bfn with fmu now this xxxx


----------



## lolly25

debgreasby said:


> WannaB said:
> 
> 
> Well my egg is being coy this cycle, hopefully it will pop out on cd16 before I break my DH! :rofl:
> 
> hahaha be gentle with the boy!!Click to expand...

I know how you feel i have my dh a 3 day recovery break afer i had ov'd hahahahaha :haha: :rofl:


----------



## WannaB

He had the night off last night, poor poppet gets so buggered and its not from me jumping him! :rofl: Farm life takes its toll sometimes.:wacko: Opks are looking to have alot of colour in them today, not quite positive, but on track for a cd16 ovulation date. He wont be getting a get out of jail free pass tonight Im afraid!:haha:


----------



## WannaB

Dawny what are your temps like, you must be way past your normal lp by now??


----------



## tinybutterfly

OPK's are weird things...

yesterday morning: positive
yesterday afternoon: negative
this morning: positive

what happened? i was about to ovulate but my body changed it's mind?


----------



## WannaB

Could it be possible your wee was more diluted with the second one?


----------



## debgreasby

That's me out :(

Temp drop, heavier than spotting, cramps and mood swings of a teenager.

Good luck to those still in with a chance.


----------



## lolly25

big:hugs: :hugs: deb x x x 



My temp has dropped to just above coverline, hope the witch stays away !!!!!x x


----------



## hannah76

sorry deb... hopefully next month is it for you!

tb, i agree your pee must have been diluted on the neg opk in the middle there...

as for me... wht do you think - implantation dip yesterday?? i sure hope so. no symptoms just a feeling that this month could be it... we'll see! i did that hpt at 8 dpo... bfn of course :rofl: maybe i'll test again tomorrow if my temps stay up!


----------



## tinybutterfly

would find it odd it's diluted from a few sips but yeah, it's the best explanation i suppose, i'll ignore that one then hehe...
is my af due yet??? :p

*hannah*, i think it's possible... i think your chart now shows similarities with the one you
had when you were preggers, also that dip around the same time


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girlies! Internet was playing up yesterday! Sorry! I'll have a stalk in a bit. Adding Posh now! :)

P.S. Temp dropped below coverline... C'mon :witch:!!!


----------



## hannah76

ooooh butterfly i hope so!! i'm really starting to get my hops up! :wacko:


----------



## chocolate

Would anybody like to hazard a guess as to when they think I ovulated according to my chart in my signature?
For the first month in a while (apart from being pregnant!) I havent felt ovulation pains so Im going by opk and temps.
At a guess Im saying cd 15 - but still keeping an eye on signs in case I haven't actually ovulated yet!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'd say CD15 too... your chart looks like a text book example to me haha :D


----------



## chocolate

tinybutterfly said:


> i'd say CD15 too... your chart looks like a text book example to me haha :D

Great! Trust me, there's nothing text book about my cycle lol so Id love for this to be the first!


----------



## WannaB

Well you know my thoughts Miss Choccie, I think its cd15, if not will be late 15 early 16. I will be joining you ladies in a bit of ss in about 6 days, O day is today by the looks of it!:happydance:


----------



## chocolate

WannaB said:


> Well you know my thoughts Miss Choccie, I think its cd15, if not will be late 15 early 16. I will be joining you ladies in a bit of ss in about 6 days, O day is today by the looks of it!:happydance:

Yay - early night for you then :winkwink:


----------



## WannaB

Im actually not worried if I miss O day, I seem to get pregnant just fine by missing it!:haha: Just goes to show its more important to get our little guys in there before the egg arrives rather than try and chase the bugger down!


----------



## chocolate

WannaB said:


> Im actually not worried if I miss O day, I seem to get pregnant just fine by missing it!:haha: Just goes to show its more important to get our little guys in there before the egg arrives rather than try and chase the bugger down!

Definatly, I like to add in an extra session on ov day just in case the previous spermies have decided to take a vacation somewhere else lol


----------



## lolly25

AAaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh whats goin on !!!!!!!!! my temp has stayed down dipped below the coverline, now if i didnt ov late i would be due on today/tomoz but there is now sign of the witch and would like it to stay that way, but now im doubting if ive ov'd in need of reassurance pls someone look at my chart and give me any advice pls pls pls x x x x


----------



## hoping:)

I'm confused:wacko: My chart looks like I ovulated on cd 16 or 17 but I just got a positive opk (just a tad bit lighter than the test line) today on cd 18???


----------



## hannah76

lolly... i'm sorry i don't know what to tell you but good luck! 

hoping - your temp is still near the coverline from the other chart, could i ov'ing today i guess! get on it! ;)


as for me, i got a bfn this morning but another high temp... confusing. i also feel nauseated and have a headache today and tbh i kinda thought it was my month. i hope its just too early to show up on a test.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ squeeze in some BDing? you never know what that temp will do next


i no longer like OPK's, 4 days, 4 positives, that's not normal is it? i hope it's my tests being too optimistic and not something wrong with my body...
or maybe i'm ovulating from both sides :p


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm hoping with you Hannah!!!!


----------



## hannah76

i have no luck with opk's either butterfly, so i don't know what to tell ya. you have them now, so i guess keep poas'ing and bd'ing!!


----------



## hannah76

butterfly, just looked at your chart and looks like today could be it for ov i think! have all 4 days of + opk's been just as dark as the control line?


----------



## hoping:)

hannah76 your chart is still looking great:happydance: and your symptoms are a plus too! 

I guess the opk can't lie... I'm just so over waiting to ov:dohh: I will just have to see what tomorrows temp brings


----------



## tinybutterfly

hannah76 said:



> butterfly, just looked at your chart and looks like today could be it for ov i think! have all 4 days of + opk's been just as dark as the control line?

yep they have been, as dark and darker

i hope the boy's thingy is recovered enough to give me some tonight! lol


----------



## lolly25

I dont know what to think no more!!!!! i took my thep just over an hour early this mornin because i was up early had to go somewhere, didnt think much of it as it was 36.52 then i took it immediately after as thermometer was really cold, it was 36.58 still just at coverline. went on the site for guessimation because i took temp and just over an hour early at it put it at 36.71 !!!! now that is away from my coverline so im now confused i didnt think 1 hour would make a difference but it has!!!! x


----------



## hannah76

lolly you sound like you've been looking at your chart as often as i've been looking at mine today! lol... 

butterfly, i hope that he is recovered too! ~~~~~~~~~~ :rofl:


----------



## WannaB

Oh Hannah you chart is looking so pretty girl!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah... Your chart looks almost EXACTLY like your :bfp: chart! I'm excited!

My chart... looks like I'm randomly throwing dots at graph paper! :( Oh, btw... No freaking :witch: yet... No sign of the :witch: yet... Dropped below coverline yesterday and NOTHING. I'm pissed and annoyed. I'm ALWAYS at least spotting by 3rd day off of Provera. But, they say it can take "up to 10 days"... so another week at most, I suppose!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hope AF shows soon Meg! this has been a very very long wait for you already!


as for myself... i think my eggo got cold feet and decided not to take the big jump just yet,
maybe today...


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... hopefully today, tb! 

And, it HAS been a really, really long wait. I don't know what the hell is going on. I feel like I should be having a mental breakdown in my journal... but I don't really have one anymore. So, I guess I don't get to have breakdowns anymore! :(


----------



## debgreasby

First real AF day today, temp below coverline etc. Had 1 hour sleep thanks to period pains, even 2 codeine tablets didn't help! Grrr to the witch, she can p**s off now thanks.

On the up side, my LP is still 11 days, so that's good. Restarted on the Vitamin B to try and sort this spotting out. Almost EVERY day is ridiculous! How is my bean supposed to get comfy when it's blankets keep getting chucked out??

So, here's to a new cycle, fresh outlook and new hope!

Dust xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with all of this, Deb! It's frustrating... I know! :hugs: Much love to you and your fresh outlook and new hope. I'm not entirely ashamed to admit that I'm quite jealous of you right now.


----------



## debgreasby

Megg, please feel free to share my AF, trust me there's plenty! 

Really wish you could get back on track, i can only imagine how frustrated you are with it all!


----------



## lolly25

Deb :hugs: :hugs:
Megg hoping the :witch: comes for u x x 

Well me woke up this morning and temp upto 37 deg :shock: my boobs are starting to become sore , but BFN today ok still early at 10dpo if the dip was implantation how long before it shows on pt??? Be my luck thou af will arrive x x :dohh:


----------



## posh

Can someone have a look at my chart and let me know what you think? :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so frustrated with so many things... and I seriously feel like I have no place to get it all out! I obviously am not meant to ever have a journal here. I think that 3 is my limit.

I know it hasn't been that long since my last pill... but this isn't my first rodeo. I know that she shows in 2-3 days after my last pill. Today was well and truly 3. I took it at around noon on Sunday... it's not 3:20am on Thursday! Provera with no period means pregnancy... but I'm certainly not pregnant... I can't possibly be... But since I'm not... then WTF? I'm very unhappy about all of this. I can't get pregnant if I never get another period. I can't ovulate if I don't bleed. I just want a baby... WTF is wrong with me? 

And, if my temp goes up again tomorrow... I'm probably going to go all homicidal!


----------



## Megg33k

Posh - Looks good so far... I wish there was more that we could divine from a chart that early!


----------



## lolly25

Hi megg :hugs: What did the dr say if af didnt arrive??? is there any blood work they can do to check hormone levels??? and give you a scan to see if there is anythin on scan???
:hugs: x x


----------



## Megg33k

Well, there's never been much talk of what happens if AF doesn't show. I mean... Its supposed to just work. Granted, maybe it still will. Maybe I'm overreacting and freaking out for nothing. I imagine if it fails to work that I would end up with blood work and an ultrasound. Logically, I know if I wait a bit longer that she should show. But, I don't feel like she's going to. I don't know... maybe I always feel like this after I take it. She's shown every other time I've taken it. She has to show!


----------



## chocolate

Megg thats so crap and you must feel so stressed just waiting :hugs:

Posh your dip looks great and it rises!!

I had a dip today and pinchy pains yesterday, dont feel any different though - how long after implantation would a hpt work? Not that I will test early:winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

My chart link says it all :cry: xxxx


----------



## hannah76

dawny and deb... so sorry the witches showed for you two!! booo!! hopefully the last one for a while.

meg - i know the waiting must be terribly hard! hang in there, the 10 days aren't up yet... 

tb - wtf tb's egg? c'mon!! did you get some action in yest/today just in case? fx'd it shows it eggy face today :)

aaaaand another high temp for me today! :happydance: i'm trying to keep a level head with these temps but lemme tell you that i'm getting pretty excited... well, its thursday now so not long until testing or af. fx'd!!!


----------



## chocolate

What is up with ff??

So I over-rided the ovulation day method and thought it was day 15, now I let ff do it and it says cd 17 - why would it guess as then?

My chart is in the signature if anyone can shed some light!


----------



## lolly25

OMG :shock: :shock: i did a superdrug early test this morning and was bfn but looking at it 30mins later had a very very faint line. So curiosity got the better of me and i did a FRER with a 3hour hold pee (sorry tmi) a very very faint line appeard after 3mins so faint camera wont pick it up but its deffo there!!!. Also me and my best mates cycles are in seq , she told me today that af arrived yesterday, now im only 10dpo as i think the stress knocked me off this month but ive no sign of the :witch: And it can stay that way!!!! Gonna retest in the morning with fmu pls pls send me baby dust i so want this to be my BFP x x x 




p.s 
Chocolate i think u ov'd cd15 im no expert but stalked alot of charts :blush::blush: x x x:hugs:


----------



## chocolate

lolly25 said:


> OMG :shock: :shock: i did a superdrug early test this morning and was bfn but looking at it 30mins later had a very very faint line. So curiosity got the better of me and i did a FRER with a 3hour hold pee (sorry tmi) a very very faint line appeard after 3mins so faint camera wont pick it up but its deffo there!!!. Also me and my best mates cycles are in seq , she told me today that af arrived yesterday, now im only 10dpo as i think the stress knocked me off this month but ive no sign of the :witch: And it can stay that way!!!! Gonna retest in the morning with fmu pls pls send me baby dust i so want this to be my BFP x x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s
> Chocolate i think u ov'd cd15 im no expert but stalked alot of charts :blush::blush: x x x:hugs:

Thats excellent - your going to get a dark line in the am! set your alarm for 5am:happydance:


----------



## lolly25

:shock: 5am oh think i p'eed d bed lmao hehehehehe x x


----------



## hannah76

cool lolly! can't wait to see tomorrow's test :)


----------



## hoping:)

Yay lolly:happydance: sounds like you got your :bfp:!!!


----------



## dawny690

F'X lolly hun xxxx


----------



## lolly25

Thanx u all im praying it gets stronger, its very very light but ive never seen a line on a frer unless i was preg had tonnes of bfn on frer's with not a sniff of a line x x
Cant wait for the morning x x c'mon bfp i know ur in there lol x x x


----------



## debgreasby

Sounds promising Lolly.


----------



## lolly25

Ok so i am trying to get the camera to pic it up and heres a pic now there not great as line very very faint and wont pic up well but if ya squint ya can see somethin hopefully (she prays) x x 

https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/take2-1.jpg

https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/take1-1.jpg


----------



## debgreasby

Yay, i can see it hunni!


----------



## TripleB

I can see the line and your chart's looking fab! Good luck for testing again tomorrow, I think its going to be good news! x


----------



## dawny690

Me too :dance: xxxx


----------



## chocolate

I see it!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

lolly, omg omg omg, i'm already superexcited for you!



hannah76 said:


> tb - wtf tb's egg? c'mon!! did you get some action in yest/today just in case? fx'd it shows it eggy face today :)

not yesterday, the boy's thingy still not healed enough!
maybe today... let me ask... aargh, still not fuckable, dude!!!
count me out for this month, ugh, guess i'll have my baby in 2011 then, grmbl

your chart looks soooo promising *sings* whoohoo


----------



## hannah76

thanks butterfly... i am obsessing over looking at my chart!!! i keep checking to see if i can divine any information from it... am going nuts!! grr... is it saturday yet?? i know the temps look good but this spotting and lack of creamy cm is making me doubt it... 

what does your doc say about the acidy vag at ov time? i've never heard of that... silly ween! i hope you get some today afterall!! fx'd for you :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i actually forgot to ask last time i saw my gyn, but given the fact i did get pregnant i didn't really see it as terribly problematic.
won't get some today, i told the boy sunday to start using the cream...
and today i ask him, "cream? why? we've had your ovulation right?"
AAARGH!!!! sometimes i wish we had wallpaper...then i could stick him behind it! (if this sounds weird, it's a dutch expression lol)


----------



## WannaB

I can see a line Lolly!:happydance: Exciting stuff! Choccie I would have picked O day as cd16! Hannah I love your chart woman, notice where the little dip is, same spot as the last time! Ooo Im a bit over excited this moring, used alot of !'s!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... so much to catch up on!

Lolly - OMG! I see it and I think you got it, sweetie! :hugs: I'm SOOOOO excited for you! :happydance:

Hannah - You're chart is wicked awesome! You're definitely getting a :bfp: this cycle!!! :hugs:

Dawn - :hugs: I'm SO sorry, honey! I'm gutted for you! :cry:

TB - That SUCKS! :hugs: to you!

AFM... SPOTTING! WOOHOO! I'm so excited to see spotting! :wohoo:


----------



## maratobe

lolly i see the line hun! :happydance:


----------



## chocolate

Lolly where are you with your morning bfp?!!!


Well I still had a temperature dip so ff has said I havent ovulated ......... but Im over-riding there verdict lol and putting it as cd15, my temps seem to tie in with other after ovulation temperatures so thats enough for me! Im secretly hoping its because implantation has happenned and it will take a few days for temperature to creep back up which seemed to happen in the last pregnancy cycle.


----------



## 4everhopefull

*sneaks in shyley*..hello all *waves*..can i join please???? :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Of course you can, honey! :hugs: I'll add you now... and I have to admit something... but I'll do it when I finish adding my darling 4everhopefull!


----------



## Megg33k

Ok, all update!

Soooo, you're not going to be able to stalk me through this cycle that is (hopefully!!!) starting tomorrow. I'm taking advice from a dear friend of mine who says that I should let my husband do my temping, charting (on a chart I can't get to), and OPK interpretation so that I don't know what's going on and can't obsess over it. He's game, so I'm going to try it! I don't know if I'll survive it tbh... but I'll try! So, my ticker will show my cycle day, but there will be NO info on it. Sorry! :(

Edit: I will continue to update this and stalk everyone else though!


----------



## dawny690

Sounds fun Megg my hubby wouldnt know where to start :lol: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I'm super lucky there! He stalks my chart like a champ! He reads charts better than I ever dreamed of! And he's sorted out more than 1 person's cycle on here! It's funny... I'll post what I think, show him, then have to edit my post in shame sometimes! He's really quite good! I could ask if he'd like to stalk all of your charts! :)


----------



## dawny690

:haha: bet he said no :lol: xxxx


----------



## lolly25

Morning all x Well did a frer this morning and its the same as yesterday very very faint pos again aaarrrrggggghhhh!!!!!! how long does it take for a pos test after implantation??? cuz think i had an implantation dip at 9dpo??? temp dipped this morning (but still way above coverline x ) Im praying this is my bfp !!!! x x x x


----------



## dawny690

Come on Lolly's :bfp: stop hiding now :hissy: come out and play we dont bite honest xxxx


----------



## lolly25

PS forgot to add this frer had 3 lines this morning 2 very very faint just looked it up looks like a dodgy batch, yesterdays one was from a different box and had only 2 lines off to phone FRER and buy a different test any ideas next best to frer???


----------



## TripleB

Hey Lolly, its still really early and not even 24 hours since your last test so don't read anything into the line being faint. I think HCG takes about 4/5 days to show up in urine tests (I read somewhere that earliest to test is 12 dpo based on average implantation of 7/8 dpo), everyone is different though. I still have a feeling this is going to be good news for you!

PS. Lots of people rate the Superdrug tests if you're looking for a FRER alternative...


----------



## dawny690

Superdrug early tess 2 tests 2 boxes so 4 tests £8 Lolly xxxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

Megg33k said:


> Of course you can, honey! :hugs: I'll add you now... and I have to admit something... but I'll do it when I finish adding my darling 4everhopefull!


silly question but where am i added lol????:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4everhopefull

lmao slow in the uptake arnt i!!!! woohoo my ticker is on the list!!! yay...and there was me feeling all lonley!!! thanks meg!!! thanks girls......
im sure you all have been at the stage i am.....finding everything confusing and finding it hard to fit in........thanks again :hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## Charliemarina

OMG cnt believe iv never come in this thread im such a stalker and love being stalked so add me huns please!! www.fertilityfriend.com/home/our3rdbaby , thanks megg huns :flow:


----------



## hannah76

*bites nails* i'm so nervous to test tomorrow ladies... got an even higher temp this morning! if i'm pregnant, then first tri won't end until the end of april... i won't have any nails left at all by then!! i don't think i could handle another mc...


----------



## 4everhopefull

hi charliemarina:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TripleB

That chart has GOT to be a BFP Hannah - surely?!


----------



## 4everhopefull

fx hannah babe......if its a bfp then we are all here beside you babe XXXX:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
:dust:


----------



## hannah76

thanks 4ever :hugs: i'll sure need some support if it is a bfp! i'll be a nervous wreck!!!

and lolly... i forgot to say yay! i've heard that the blue dye tests like clearblue show early bfp's better...?


----------



## chocolate

Megg33k said:


> Ok, all update!
> 
> Soooo, you're not going to be able to stalk me through this cycle that is (hopefully!!!) starting tomorrow. I'm taking advice from a dear friend of mine who says that I should let my husband do my temping, charting (on a chart I can't get to), and OPK interpretation so that I don't know what's going on and can't obsess over it. He's game, so I'm going to try it! I don't know if I'll survive it tbh... but I'll try! So, my ticker will show my cycle day, but there will be NO info on it. Sorry! :(
> 
> Edit: I will continue to update this and stalk everyone else though!

Wow, how fab is your husband! My oh wouldnt have a clue where to start lol!

Can you add my chart link to the front page please, but not sure what you link you need? This is the one to my chart but the other girls have tickers so Im confused?!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/168edb


----------



## puppymom32

hannah lovely temps FXXX for u looks amazing.


----------



## hannah76

thanks puppymom... but i'm still spotting and its making me extra nervous. i can't concentrate on work today bc i keep searching for threads on brown spotting in early pregnancy... lots of women were fine and lots ended up having mc's. sigh.


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah - Brown spotting can go either way... but I don't think yours is a problem. Your chart is TOTALLY a BFP! I can't wait to see your test tomorrow! :hugs:

Adding the new girls! :)

Oh, and my husband hasn't said no to stalking because I haven't had a chance to talk to him since posting. He was asleep when I posted and he's at work now! LOL

Edit: Chocolate - All I needed was the link... The ticker is a standard code with one bit changed per person. That last bit of your chart link... the random numbers and letters... I just have to replace part of the ticker code with that and it generates one! :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg, would you be so kind as to add mine as well? This is my first cycle temping, so I'll appreciate any feedback as I don't really know how to interpret everything yet...


----------



## chocolate

Thanks Megg :thumbup:

Hannah, am I right in thinking you have had spotting since 9dpo? If so Id say thats implant bleeding from a nice implantation dip on 9do


----------



## 4everhopefull

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for hannah!!!!!
ohh its ages till we find out!!!!! XXXX


----------



## phoenixgeek

Megg33k said:


> Oh, and my husband hasn't said no to stalking because I haven't had a chance to talk to him since posting. He was asleep when I posted and he's at work now! LOL

Hello everyone, I'm Megg's Husband.

I'll chart stalk whoever would like it whenever I get free time. I seem to be good at guessing what is going on with confusing charts as long as there is enough data there, so if anyone needs one looked at and interpreted let me know. Nice to meet you all! :)


----------



## chocolate

phoenixgeek said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and my husband hasn't said no to stalking because I haven't had a chance to talk to him since posting. He was asleep when I posted and he's at work now! LOL
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm Megg's Husband.
> 
> I'll chart stalk whoever would like it whenever I get free time. I seem to be good at guessing what is going on with confusing charts as long as there is enough data there, so if anyone needs one looked at and interpreted let me know. Nice to meet you all! :)Click to expand...

Hiya :wave:

I will try to form an orderly cue lol!
Would love an opinion on my chart. FF seems to think I havent ovulated, but I have over-rided it at cd 15 I think. Although I didnt have any ov pains this month which is a first. I usually ovulate around cd19 so maybe thats why ff didnt pick up ovulation :shrug:

Your going to be a busy stalker on here!!


----------



## phoenixgeek

chocolate said:


> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I will try to form an orderly cue lol!
> Would love an opinion on my chart. FF seems to think I havent ovulated, but I have over-rided it at cd 15 I think. Although I didnt have any ov pains this month which is a first. I usually ovulate around cd19 so maybe thats why ff didnt pick up ovulation :shrug:
> 
> Your going to be a busy stalker on here!!

Looks like Day 15 or 16 is right for when you ovulated.


----------



## chocolate

phoenixgeek said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I will try to form an orderly cue lol!
> Would love an opinion on my chart. FF seems to think I havent ovulated, but I have over-rided it at cd 15 I think. Although I didnt have any ov pains this month which is a first. I usually ovulate around cd19 so maybe thats why ff didnt pick up ovulation :shrug:
> 
> Your going to be a busy stalker on here!!
> 
> Looks like Day 15 or 16 is right for when you ovulated.Click to expand...


Yay, seems its just like ff that disagree's with everyone else on these boards! Thanks for taking a look, and good luck tracking Megg, I reckon taking some time out from symtom and ov spotting will do the world of good. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hannah, i can't wait to read your update tomorrow!!!!!!! i'll be in total denial if it's a bfn, your chart just screams bfp!


----------



## hannah76

thanks tb... and i've been having terrible gas cramps all day too, dh has already named the bean "pumpkin" because of the edd, and has been talking to it... i sure hope its a bfp at this point! i'm kind of convinced now that it is... apart from the temps, i'm yawning, have heartburn and P-U! :rofl: we'll see in the morning i guess!

what's with 6 days of positive opks with you?? what sensitivity are your strips? 10 miu?


----------



## WannaB

Holy BBT Batman! Your temps just keep getting better Hannah, damn girl if you dont poas soon I may have to do it for you and it will definatley be a bfn at this stage!:haha: Your chart is fricken awesome!:happydance:


----------



## hannah76

hahaha... that's funny wannab! i'm testing tomorrow a.m. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Updated! :)

:wave: Welcome, Kevin! He's actually just about the best husband in the world, btw! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Hi Kevin, welcome to the madhouse! I'm going CBFM and temps only this month - the symptoms were soooooo convincing last month it's not worth recording them! xx


----------



## 4everhopefull

hello girls....i still fink my temping is wrong???:shrug:

this :witch: looks like shes gonna be another 10 day nuiscance.

hannah when you testing girl????

meg, your husbands a star!!!

and do any women have any experiance of vag temping????

luffs to each and every one of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust:


----------



## TripleB

Morning ladies. I'm getting overexcited about my chart after another temp rise this morning at 8dpo. I know it's too early to mean anything but I'm trying not to symptom spot this cycle so it's all I've got to go on! 

Come on Hannah - wake up and tell us it's a BFP! X


----------



## chocolate

Im a bit excited too - my chart has 3 days of the same temp. which happenned in my last pregnancy cycle where I recorded my temps. Both seem to start after I suspect implantation, so my fingers are crossed.
Also been one moody bitch lol, no patience today, which is a classic pregnancy thing for me unfortunatly!

Come on Hannah!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

chocolate said:


> Im a bit excited too - my chart has 3 days of the same temp. which happenned in my last pregnancy cycle where I recorded my temps. Both seem to start after I suspect implantation, so my fingers are crossed.
> Also been one moody bitch lol, no patience today, which is a classic pregnancy thing for me unfortunatly!

i'm hoping with you!!!

i wish those symptoms were typically for me too lol, but i'm afraid it's just part of my character


----------



## tinybutterfly

hannah, hannah, wake up!!! it's saturday (around 2am for you i know, but still... saturday!!!)


----------



## chocolate

tinybutterfly said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit excited too - my chart has 3 days of the same temp. which happenned in my last pregnancy cycle where I recorded my temps. Both seem to start after I suspect implantation, so my fingers are crossed.
> Also been one moody bitch lol, no patience today, which is a classic pregnancy thing for me unfortunatly!
> 
> i'm hoping with you!!!
> 
> i wish those symptoms were typically for me too lol, but i'm afraid it's just part of my characterClick to expand...

LOL - I think my oh would leave me if I were like this all the time, one minute Im happy and patient and the next Im off on one. I spilt water on the floor and oh was moaning about it so straight away I shouted 'dont just stand there fing moaning about it, either clear it up or shut the f up' lol :blush:

Didny realise there was a time difference, what a bummer, will have to check back lunch time then!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, a few of us aren't in Europe! LOL Like me! It's 5:22am here! :) I should probably go to bed, eh?

4ever - Your temps are quite... uhm... strange! I say that with all the love I can! Please know that! Are you temping at the same time each day? Are you sleeping at least 3 hours prior to temping? Are you temping before getting up, walking around, smoking, drinking any fluids? Have you had anything going on that might skew it... alcohol, illness, temperature changes in your house? I'm just trying to figure this all out! We'll get it worked out, honey! I promise!

AFM... Check my ticker! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

OMG whoohoooo never have i been so happy to see CD1 on somebody's chart!!!


chocolate, ok i'm not THAT bad lol!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, TB... I've never been so happy to see CD1 on MY ticker at the very least! :) Now, if I never see another one and it changes to a "+ HPT on CDx" then I'll really jump for freaking joy! LOL

Chocolate - I'm that bad for NO reason! LOL Some days I'm just hard to tolerate!


----------



## lolly25

Morning all x Well nothing to report :dohh: did another frer this morning and the same super faint line came up , same as superdrug yesterday, had really bad cramps yesterday evening was so sure i would have af today!! Hardly slept lastnite was having bad dreams so either way will know by tomorrow as i have a 13lp so will see. Not feeling positive now though x the only other thing i can think of is its been chemical hence they've been super faint x told oh if this aint our month he best have a pep talk with his little guys for next month to seek and invade lmao :rofl: :rofl: x x x


p.s go hannah :happydance: hurry up and do that pt x x

Yay megg CD1 x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping she doesn't show, Lolly! I can keep her busy for you! I'm happy to have her! :D


----------



## Charliemarina

ok ladies for first time ever im confused, i think its time for u all to stalk my chart :), now b4 u do heres why im confused to give u the full picture.......

right this cycle me and OH bin going mad like :bunny: doing it everyday sometimes twice a day so this has totally interfered with my daily CM readings so as far as i know iv had NO fertile cm yet and i dnt opk anymore due to knowing when i ov from cm so i havent seen a surge either, now i usually ov cd16 , last month was cd19 but that was after MC so i suppose that was why, but this cycle seems to be very early cd13 but the only thing i have to go by is my temps, now as of todays temp it defo looks to be going up and i did ov cd13 BUT im a sufferer of Ov pains really bad some months but every month i do get some discomfort , cd12, 13 and today all iv had is the mildest twinges EVER on the left hand side but not enough for me to say "yup i defo oving" so my question is for u girls... do u agree on cd13 being ov?, its defo not cd12 as it looks to be as cd13 is still pre-ov temp and that would be the day for ov, i know i have wait for temps another 2 days at least to know for sure but OMG if u see my bedding amount on my chart u will see why it is i need a break :winkwink: :wacko:, what ya wreckon girls?


----------



## lolly25

Charliemarina said:


> ok ladies for first time ever im confused, i think its time for u all to stalk my chart :), now b4 u do heres why im confused to give u the full picture.......
> 
> right this cycle me and OH bin going mad like :bunny: doing it everyday sometimes twice a day so this has totally interfered with my daily CM readings so as far as i know iv had NO fertile cm yet and i dnt opk anymore due to knowing when i ov from cm so i havent seen a surge either, now i usually ov cd16 , last month was cd19 but that was after MC so i suppose that was why, but this cycle seems to be very early cd13 but the only thing i have to go by is my temps, now as of todays temp it defo looks to be going up and i did ov cd13 BUT im a sufferer of Ov pains really bad some months but every month i do get some discomfort , cd12, 13 and today all iv had is the mildest twinges EVER on the left hand side but not enough for me to say "yup i defo oving" so my question is for u girls... do u agree on cd13 being ov?, its defo not cd12 as it looks to be as cd13 is still pre-ov temp and that would be the day for ov, i know i have wait for temps another 2 days at least to know for sure but OMG if u see my bedding amount on my chart u will see why it is i need a break :winkwink: :wacko:, what ya wreckon girls?


Hi hun i would say CD13 also but only the next few days of temps will confirm this gl :dust: :dust: x x x


----------



## chocolate

Charliemarina said:


> ok ladies for first time ever im confused, i think its time for u all to stalk my chart :), now b4 u do heres why im confused to give u the full picture.......
> 
> right this cycle me and OH bin going mad like :bunny: doing it everyday sometimes twice a day so this has totally interfered with my daily CM readings so as far as i know iv had NO fertile cm yet and i dnt opk anymore due to knowing when i ov from cm so i havent seen a surge either, now i usually ov cd16 , last month was cd19 but that was after MC so i suppose that was why, but this cycle seems to be very early cd13 but the only thing i have to go by is my temps, now as of todays temp it defo looks to be going up and i did ov cd13 BUT im a sufferer of Ov pains really bad some months but every month i do get some discomfort , cd12, 13 and today all iv had is the mildest twinges EVER on the left hand side but not enough for me to say "yup i defo oving" so my question is for u girls... do u agree on cd13 being ov?, its defo not cd12 as it looks to be as cd13 is still pre-ov temp and that would be the day for ov, i know i have wait for temps another 2 days at least to know for sure but OMG if u see my bedding amount on my chart u will see why it is i need a break :winkwink: :wacko:, what ya wreckon girls?

Is say your temp is on the rise :thumbup: your story is exactly like mine, I normally ovulate on day 19 but get strong ov pains, the month after mc it was day 19, this month it was day 15 with no ov pains at all!! Even ff still thinks I havent ovulated but I choose to over-ride it! Hope all your bd'ing pays off and you can have a break!! Every 2 days is enough for me lol


----------



## Megg33k

Of course you know your body the best, and the lack of ov pains is def confusing... but CD13 looks like the winner so far! If you can just squeeze in another day or two... which I totally understand is A LOT to ask right now looking at your BD'ing... but there's no way to know for sure until then! :hugs:

Speaking of advice... I have a plan of attack this cycle. I'm doing Soy 200mg CD5-9. I'm doing 1500mg of Fish Oil until O for EWCM. I plan to do our fertility rite from my fertility spell casting. Here's the issue. If I don't know what part of my cycle I'm in, I can't do some of that. Obviously, the Soy isn't an issue. But, the Fish Oil has to be stopped after O to avoid it interfering with implantation, and the fertility rite has to be done around O. I can't do those things without knowing when all of that happens. There's no way for Kevin to keep it a secret from me if he's suddenly like... "uhm... let's do the fertility rite"... or "hey, how about you stop taking your fish oil!" So, as much as I think giving up control would be good... I don't think its feasible at this point. Any ideas on how I can manage both?


----------



## lolly25

:shock: :shock: OMG ok dont think i sound silly pls pls lol but, thought i would have a play with my chart setting etc, now i have a fertility thermometer thats in celcuis , now my chart looked not brill changed it to faranheight ai it looks so much different eh??!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Lolly - I don't know exactly what I'm looking for... It still appears in C for me when I stalk it. So, not sure, hun!


----------



## lolly25

Under the chart theres a little box says veiw in farenheit lol x x


----------



## Megg33k

I think I'm even more confused... I changed it to F and it didn't really do much... the temperatures changed but the overall pattern is still identical. What's changing on it for you? Btw, if I stop responding, it's not that I'm ignoring you... it's 7:45am, I've not been to bed yet, and I can't effing sleep. So, just an FYI. lol


----------



## lolly25

lol the pattern doesnt change but looks better in fahrenheit lol x x


----------



## TripleB

chocolate said:


> Im a bit excited too - my chart has 3 days of the same temp. which happenned in my last pregnancy cycle where I recorded my temps. Both seem to start after I suspect implantation, so my fingers are crossed.
> Also been one moody bitch lol, no patience today, which is a classic pregnancy thing for me unfortunatly!
> 
> Come on Hannah!!

Ooooh let's hope its implantation happening for both of us. I've been a moody cow today - can you get PMS and a BFP?!

No news is good news from Hannah I hope.

:happydance: for CD1 Megg!

x


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah might not be awake yet. It's about 9am on Saturday for her! :) Maybe even earlier... not sure exactly which time zone she's in... but I think she's 1 hour ahead of me. I'm hoping for good news from her too though!


----------



## chocolate

Megg33k said:


> Of course you know your body the best, and the lack of ov pains is def confusing... but CD13 looks like the winner so far! If you can just squeeze in another day or two... which I totally understand is A LOT to ask right now looking at your BD'ing... but there's no way to know for sure until then! :hugs:
> 
> Speaking of advice... I have a plan of attack this cycle. I'm doing Soy 200mg CD5-9. I'm doing 1500mg of Fish Oil until O for EWCM. I plan to do our fertility rite from my fertility spell casting. Here's the issue. If I don't know what part of my cycle I'm in, I can't do some of that. Obviously, the Soy isn't an issue. But, the Fish Oil has to be stopped after O to avoid it interfering with implantation, and the fertility rite has to be done around O. I can't do those things without knowing when all of that happens. There's no way for Kevin to keep it a secret from me if he's suddenly like... "uhm... let's do the fertility rite"... or "hey, how about you stop taking your fish oil!" So, as much as I think giving up control would be good... I don't think its feasible at this point. Any ideas on how I can manage both?

Can you get oh to make you a daily smoothie and open up or crush the tablets in when necessary? Whats the fertility rite?


----------



## 4everhopefull

Megg33k said:


> Yeah, a few of us aren't in Europe! LOL Like me! It's 5:22am here! :) I should probably go to bed, eh?
> 
> 4ever - Your temps are quite... uhm... strange! I say that with all the love I can! Please know that! Are you temping at the same time each day? Are you sleeping at least 3 hours prior to temping? Are you temping before getting up, walking around, smoking, drinking any fluids? Have you had anything going on that might skew it... alcohol, illness, temperature changes in your house? I'm just trying to figure this all out! We'll get it worked out, honey! I promise!
> 
> AFM... Check my ticker! :happydance:


im doing everything i was told...same time every morning ect.....
dunno whats up with them :cry: im trying so bloody hard aswell:nope:

oh i dunno.....sod it


----------



## 4everhopefull

ok, i think ive fathomed it!!!!! we spoke to a pharmacist who explained if your temp was taken minute after minute you should see small changes, not massive ones like i see. i know i have to battle with it to turn on every morning, so wev'e come to the conclusion its broken!!!!! or maybe doesn't work as it should. .....and as i have to start temping all over again, im thinking of swapping to vag temping aswell and then i know im not breathing over that temp lol.....sorry tmi!!!
please ladies pray that is the problem. :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

com'on hannah!!!!!! i'm sure you have to pee by now *makes waterrunning noises*


----------



## hannah76

well girls, if you can beleive it i got a BFN this morning... :cry: i had to pee at 6am, one hr earlier than i usually get up to temp, and i was so upset to see just that one line!! i can't beleive it still... dh says it might just be too early to test, but i dunno about that. 

well there's no af yet so we'll see what today brings...


----------



## TripleB

Boo for a BFN Hannah. Hope AF stays away and you just have a shy one. x


----------



## hannah76

4everhopefull said:


> ok, i think ive fathomed it!!!!! we spoke to a pharmacist who explained if your temp was taken minute after minute you should see small changes, not massive ones like i see. i know i have to battle with it to turn on every morning, so wev'e come to the conclusion its broken!!!!! or maybe doesn't work as it should. .....and as i have to start temping all over again, im thinking of swapping to vag temping aswell and then i know im not breathing over that temp lol.....sorry tmi!!!
> please ladies pray that is the problem. :hugs:

one thing i screwed up when i first started temping was not leaving the thermometer in my mouth for the whole time. mine goes "beep........beep........beep" as its measuring the temp, then after a minute or so goes "BEEPBEEPBEEPBEEP!!". now that i wait for that sound i get more consistent temps. 

another thing was that sometimes i wake up in the morning with no covers on! so now my alarm goes off at 7am and i snooze it once and put the covers back on. then 5 mins later i temp as i figure it will make for more consistent temps if i'm always covered with the blankets.

hope that helps!


----------



## TripleB

Hey 4everhopefull

Sounds obvious but also make sure your mouth is closed around the thermometer and the tip is touching the bottom of your mouth under your tongue. Breathing through your mouth makes your temp lower. I agree with Hannah about the covers too. We were away last weekend and the hotel had thin sheets rather than a nice snuggly duvet and I woke up cold so took my temp only once I'd pulled a blanket over me and snoozed for a bit. Also, temps during your AF can be erratic so they might calm down in a few days. X


----------



## hannah76

what do you think now about my chart ladies... i unclicked "discard temp" on one weird high temp pre-ov and it changed my ov date so that i'm only 11dpo now... is it wishful thinking that i could only be 11dpo today??


----------



## dawny690

Looks right to me hannah how do you temp orally or internally? xxxx


----------



## 4everhopefull

thanks ladies, also bought a old fashioned mercury one now.....i think i trust it more than my origonal thermometer XXXXX thanks tho ladies ...:hugs:

hannah...it aint over till the :witch: appers babe. :hugs:


----------



## hannah76

orally. and i sleep with my mouth open so likely the temps can be read with a grain of salt each time.


----------



## 4everhopefull

hannah...i sleep with my mouth open.......will that make a difference babes????? XX


----------



## hannah76

yeah cuz our mouths get cold in the night... also during my 5 min snooze before temping i make sure to keep my mouth closed :) we do the best we can but it will make the temps a bit rocky.


----------



## hoping:)

Yay! I think I finally ovulated yesterday:happydance: I had cramping on both my left and right side yesterday... usually I only feel it on one side. Has anybody had this happen before?

Cd1 for Megg:happydance:
FX for you hannah... it just has to be a :bfp:!!
Welcome to the group Kevin:hi:


----------



## hannah76

megg - i didn't see that! yay for cd1!!

hoping - thanks. i sure hope so...


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah - I think you could definitely only be 11dpo! That would explain the BFN as well! Give it 3 days and try again! :hugs: It just has to be a BFP! :)

4ever - You can't use a mercury one... they aren't accurate enough. :( It needs to be a BBT digital with 2 decimal places. Although, I do think the thermometer could be the problem with your temps. Mercury ones just aren't sensitive enough to work for BBT charting. :hugs:

Hoping - Yay! Ov!


----------



## TripleB

Hey Hannah - if you sleep with your mouth open and temps are sometimes a bit off I would definately disregard that odd high one pre-ovulation and go with 11dpo - too early for a BFP. Also as you took your temp early today, chart is still looking good! Everything crossed for you hun. x


----------



## 4everhopefull

Megg33k said:


> Hannah - I think you could definitely only be 11dpo! That would explain the BFN as well! Give it 3 days and try again! :hugs: It just has to be a BFP! :)
> 
> 4ever - You can't use a mercury one... they aren't accurate enough. :( It needs to be a BBT digital with 2 decimal places. Although, I do think the thermometer could be the problem with your temps. Mercury ones just aren't sensitive enough to work for BBT charting. :hugs:
> 
> Hoping - Yay! Ov!

its a fertility thermometer with lines that go to two decimal places hubby went and checked it at the pharmacy before he bought it thanks anyway tho hun :)


----------



## dawny690

I temp internally much more reliable but cant temp until :witch: goes but im not sure whats going on here with me right now xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh hannah, don't give up hope yet!
last time you got a bfn at 12dpo and today was only 11dpo after all.
imo it can still go in the bfp direction!

and i totally get what you mean with the temp being off bc of sleeping with your mouth open,
i have that too, and with the changing weather, it really doesn't help!

(((massive hugs)))


----------



## tinybutterfly

hmm my opk this evening (like 11pm) is still very strong, negative, but only just...
it's a bit (and i mean an ittyittybitty) lighter than the test line but not by much,
do they normally just fade out fast? as in, can i normally expect to see a very faint test line tomorrow instead?

i don't think i'll be doing those anymore.... who am i kidding? :p lol


----------



## Megg33k

4ever - Good thinking! That's great! Hope it works out great for you! I didn't even know they made those! :)

Hannah - You definitely still have time, honey! :)

TB - Some people have them fade in and back out, and some people go from one extreme to the other very quickly. Honestly, I think that can change month to month sometimes for people too... So, there's no real way to know! :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hey ladies how are we all doing?

Sorry to hear you got a bfn Hannah it is still quite early though so will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I'm back at the exciting stage again now, 8dpo temps are moderately high and chart is looking quite nice, very different to last months which could be a good sign. Am purposely trying not to SS and am just taking a more relaxed approach not that I have really felt anything much in the way of possible symptoms at all anyway.

Good luck to all those in the 2ww :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

chocolate said:


> Can you get oh to make you a daily smoothie and open up or crush the tablets in when necessary? Whats the fertility rite?

The tablets aren't tablets... They're gel caps and they contain fish oil... It tastes like a fish... oil extracted from a fish! :rofl: I don't think he could hide that in Tabasco sauce... let alone something I'd actually consume! LOL

The fertility rite isn't something he could sneak past me. It involves a ritual bathing process, candles, oils, an incantation, and follow up actions the next evening at sunset. So, it's something that I would definitely know what happening.

I don't think there's any way for me to be proactive about getting my BFP and trying to do it blindly. I think I'm just going to have to go on with knowing and try to minimize my stress along the way. It was a nice thought though! :(


----------



## lolly25

Morning girls :flower: 
hows u all doing??? well hannah i took your advice and got a blue dye test (clearblue).
now a line showed faint again aaarrrgggghhhhh!!!!! but can see on photo, this was taken at 5 mins x (am i right in thinking these are less sensitive than frer???)aaarrrggghhhhhh im so confused.com right now x x x 


https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/take11-1.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, they are less sensitive than the FRER... but I do see the line. Being in the UK, can you get it verified with bloods? You girls are so damn lucky in that sense, btw!


----------



## lolly25

You can but they discourage it as costs the nhs more than a urine test!!! I had to beg to have my dr to have bloods done to check my levels after erpc as was getting +tests 5 weeks later . Ive got a digi but there less sensitive again , now i dont know what to do !!! xx x x


----------



## chocolate

Megg thats a real bugger, maybe Husband can just do the temping for you to cut out one thing.

Lolly, how frustrating!! I have a stash of the 10m sensitive tests off the auction site, shame your not near by or else Id run them over!


----------



## Megg33k

That sucks, Lolly! I was under the impression that you all pretty much got whatever you wanted. It's not great, but it's nice to know that we're not the only ones who have to beg... of course, we still get told "NO!" in the end! LOL

chocolate - After talking it through, I'm stressing more about how to keep it all secretive than I ever did about my actual cycles. So, we're moving past the secretive crap and just going with the flow. I'm going to go ahead and keep updating my chart and just try to focus on other things.


----------



## lolly25

I wish it was like that, but my dr can be very stringent . Also goes to show that they did do urine after mmc when i demanded bloods be done and urine came back neg, and blood had a hcg 61!!! so drs test are deffo not sensitive!!! 
Im sorry if i seem to be moaning im just im limbo and frustrated , i wish it was clear cut yes or no x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Moan away! We're here to listen and support you, honey! :hugs: I understand where you're coming from much better than I'd like to. I've been there!!!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Lolly! The doctors ones are crap! Both my Ectopic in Sept 09 and MC in Jan were not detected on their sticks. They did bloods to confirm at the hospital. I used Superdrug ones which are sensitive to 10 Miu at 12/14 dpo. I got faint lines confirming my pregnancy on them and then :bfn: at the docs. Due to my risk of another ectopic I was sent for bloods- but only after I saw the doc herself and not the nurse who kept on telling me to come back later!arrggghhh 

Megg I think we all have the same bleeding crap medical system!!!
Ok Rant over.. back to snifflying and coughing! Darn cold!


----------



## hannah76

lolly, so sorry you're in this limbo! suxass... i know lots of women who've gotten bfp's on the blue dye tests when frer's just showed a faintest of faint line... how about a superdrug one in a couple of days? i know the waiting is soooo hard but maybe you'll get a clearer answer then... fx'd!

as for me i'm liking this new chart configuration better.... 12 dpo with another high temp and no sign of af! w00t... going to buy some shopper's drug mart hpt's (all i can afford right now) and test again in the morning i think. as long as the witch doesn't show... stay away witch!!

shazza, chart is looking fab! keep checking in so we can stalk you more :)


----------



## hannah76

tb, i just noticed that you are 5dpo now! woohoo!!!!! what's with that 37.1 temp pre-ov? that sounds feverish or like you'd been drinkin'! haha... bring on the symptom spotting! how are ya feeling?


----------



## tinybutterfly

no idea what the 37.1 was about pre-ov... i think i might have ovulated twice maybe?
possibly something i caught, we had stomach flu, rota and cmv going 'round in day care,
it's a miracle i didn't catch anything at all!

lol... actually, does drinking do that to your temps? i did have 1 glass of champagne on
valentine's day, but for it to make my temps go up THAT high, lol, would be weird

feeling quite well actually, trying not to symptomspot, it's so early... what will i do at 10dpo then? hahaha
i'm not feeling anything and i didn't feel anything when i was pregnant too, so that's good LOL


----------



## Charliemarina

wow lolly i got say huns that a piss take, where in UK are you huns? have u thought about changing ur doc coz i certainly would huns!

im in london and to be honest my doc has told me total opposite, in fact she told me NOT to use HPT of nay kind be it home or docs test, she strongly feels there inaccurate and refuses to use them in her surgery she said for me to come to her when im late and she sends me for bloods that day as she says its the most accurate result and causes no confusions , of course im going to carry on using my HPT's :winkwink: but its good to know i have her on side like that, also huns can i ask did ur doc tell u about it costing too much for nhs when u went for app and asked for blood test? coz if so i feel thats wrong, u dnt go to a doc to be burdened with the price of bloods and refused them for that reason i feel thats unfair and its what we have NHS for, please do complain and change docs huns and i do hope u test again huns and try a frer again there much better :)


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun, if af has not arrive by wed im goin to go in for bloods, i will demand them again to be done. Nope dr not mentioned the price, but i work within the nhs and have over heard others talking .


----------



## TripleB

SmileyShazza said:


> Hey ladies how are we all doing?
> 
> Sorry to hear you got a bfn Hannah it is still quite early though so will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I'm back at the exciting stage again now, 8dpo temps are moderately high and chart is looking quite nice, very different to last months which could be a good sign. Am purposely trying not to SS and am just taking a more relaxed approach not that I have really felt anything much in the way of possible symptoms at all anyway.
> 
> Good luck to all those in the 2ww :hugs:

Hey Shazza, we're cycle buddies this month, I'm also 9dpo and trying not to symptom spot! Hoping temps stay high and will test next Sat if AF stays away. Hope we get a matching pair of BFP's! Your chart's looking good! X


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah - Loving your chart! Serious temp love this morning! :hugs:

TB - Just happy to see a "dpo" on your ticker!!!

Lolly - Good luck on your bloods! I think you'll be happy with the result! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks! me too hahaha


----------



## dawny690

TB what happens if you disguard CD12's high temp? xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ nothing at all, i've discarded it several times this cycle already in the hopes to see something different on my chart, but nope


----------



## dawny690

Just an idea oh well xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Girls I need some advice please well I have no brown bleeding or browny spotting anymore just yellowy discharge :shrug: any ideas girls? xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Hey Shazza, we're cycle buddies this month, I'm also 9dpo and trying not to symptom spot! Hoping temps stay high and will test next Sat if AF stays away. Hope we get a matching pair of BFP's! Your chart's looking good! X

Oooh yay I hadn't realised we are cycle buddies :happydance:

Ive had a little drop today but then I notice you had one too. Our boiler is broken so we have got no heating and it was damn cold last night so I wondered if that might have been a reason for my lower temp this morning.

Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow am keeping everything crossed that our temps go up https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10594/fingerscrossed.gif

It would be so great if we got matching bfps :thumbup:


----------



## WannaB

dawny690 said:


> Girls I need some advice please well I have no brown bleeding or browny spotting anymore just yellowy discharge :shrug: any ideas girls? xxxx

You didnt have a period at all did you! You would almost lay bets you are pregnant with all that carrying on! You havnt got a lazy hpt hanging around by any chance?


----------



## dawny690

WannaB said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I need some advice please well I have no brown bleeding or browny spotting anymore just yellowy discharge :shrug: any ideas girls? xxxx
> 
> You didnt have a period at all did you! You would almost lay bets you are pregnant with all that carrying on! You havnt got a lazy hpt hanging around by any chance?Click to expand...

Did a superdrug hpt :bfn: :shrug: so dunno xxx


----------



## WannaB

Thats fricken weird!:wacko: The spotting and the yellow cm are good preggo signs, especially given the fact the blood was brown!:wacko: Nothing much you can do but wait it out, unless you can sneak into you doc and see whats going on?


----------



## hannah76

dawny... hopefully you just have a shy bfp too! that is a good sign...


----------



## Megg33k

Can you still get in to have the bloods done, Dawny?


----------



## tinybutterfly

woke up with a nosebleed, yay... lol

dawny, i hope there's a bfp lurking around the corner!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Nice little temperature rise this morning :)


----------



## TripleB

SmileyShazza said:


> Nice little temperature rise this morning :)

Yay! Great rise Shazza! I had a rise too, keep them coming! X


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for rises! Yay for nosebleed... no, no, it can be a symptom! :)


----------



## WannaB

Yeah I was going to say yah for the nose bleed too but I thought tb might thump me!:rofl:


----------



## dawny690

I think I could megg xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Do it, Dawn! Those of you who can get bloods when you want them need to capitalize on it for those of us who can't! LOL

Btw, girls... since I'm not meant to have a journal here and feel like I keep hijacking threads because I have nowhere to rant, I've started a blog. It's linked in my siggy. There will be more than just TTC stuff in it, but if you care to stalk me, feel free!


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies, go TB huns its looking good iv had nose bleeds with every pregnancy but always late`pregnancy but it can happen all way through so f'xd babes :thumbup:

well ladies got my CH's today :happydance: 3dpo for me......roll on POAS time :blush: so into the damd 2ww i go..... looks like alot of :hangwashing:, :dishes: and :iron: going on the next few weeks all in aid of keeping mind of SS....YEAH RIGHT :rofl: well im very happy with our :sex: its the best ever if u ask me and i dnt think i could be more covered even if FF is wrong :yipee: so bring on the morning :sick: coz im totally ready LOL xx

so girls do u like my chart??? :mrgreen: xxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Loving that chart Charliemarina! And look at those temps!! Roll on the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Charliemarina

TB huns i just looked ur FF chart and please dnt be angry with me for saying this but i disagree with what FF has as ur ov day, its says u oved cd13 and with having a pos opk still 3 days after cd13 and low temps id say that ur surge was not over and eggy not out yet but if u look at cd15 which i defo think is ur ov day ur temps go up above pre ov temps and this looks to me more like ov pattern and having a pos 1 day after ov is not uncommon so that also would fit, keep temping huns we all wanna see that BFP at end of ur cycle :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## posh

Hi girls. I've put in the temps from the weekend, wait do you think?
I did a HPT yesterday and surprise, surprise BFN! Why do we do it! :wacko:


----------



## TripleB

Still looking good posh, temp today same as high ones before spike yesterday. BFN at 10dpo means nothing. You're a day ahead of me, I'm going to try to wait until Friday to test! x


----------



## posh

I think i'm going to lock all my tests away till wednesday night, ready for Thursday! What does the spike yesterday mean? anything specific or just a random temp?


----------



## TripleB

Good girl - no more testing until Thursday (I hope I can practice what I preach!) Not sure about the temp spike yesterday - was it taken at normal time, good night's sleep etc? I would just put it down to a random occurance and hope that temps stay up over the next few days! x


----------



## hannah76

shazza, posh and tripleB, charts are looking good!

tb - sorry about the nose bleed - hope its a good sign!

as for me, still have a migraine but temps are looking good... wasn't able to get out to buy an hpt for this morning as my head was killing me yesterday. temps are still up there with my bfp cycle so i really have my fx'd for tomorrow!! eep! nervous but excited to test...


----------



## TripleB

Hey Hannah, great to see those high temps keep coming. I think you were defintely right to change your ov date - chart looks great now! Will be checking on you for good news tomorrow! x


----------



## hannah76

thanks tripleB... i'm still not bleedign at cd33 so it must have been the later o date! so exciting!


----------



## TripleB

And has the spotting you had cd7-11 stopped? Good case for IB I reckon and with no AF surely a BFP?! x


----------



## hannah76

i've been having the same thing almost every day since my mc... if i go searching for cm, i find dark dark brown streaky cm... still finding it, but nothing on the toilet paper or in my panties??! don't know what to call it. i think my cervix has felt a tiny bit open since my mc so maybe that's why?


----------



## posh

Good luck tomorrow Hannah, hope its a :bfp:for you!
I did take my temp at the same time as normal. Think I had a restless night tho, hubby snoring away all night! Oh well, won't read too much into the high spike. At least it was high and not below the coverline!


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Yay! Great rise Shazza! I had a rise too, keep them coming! X

:thumbup: :thumbup:

I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings. PMA all the way! We can do this :hugs:


----------



## 4everhopefull

ok ladies ive broken my back to try and "normalise" my chart but nothing is working and im starting to think my endometrosis is to blame for my randoms as ive been bloody sore!!! :rofl: also i think its just possible my little body may work that way. i also have bi-cornuate uterus and i think that plays a role in it. :shrug:......and ...and...and...big off topic news.....


i survived a root canal today!!! woohoo go me! lol (just thought id share)

althought i cant test yet my ic opk's didnt rrive today and i paid £6.99 for special next day delivery!!! thats fart! :rant:....
how are you luverly lot?
:dust for you all:...ohh and good luck hannah! 

and butterfly.....i always get nosebleeds when im pregnant!!!!


----------



## TripleB

Hey 4ever, if you ignore that Sunday odd one, it looks like your temp could be averaging around 97.9. Give it a few more days and when AF has gone it might settle down.

Root canal?! Ow ow ow! I hate even having a scrape and polish. I suffer from silent dental tourettes while sat in that chair thinking to myself "yes that does £$%^&*! hurt you !"£$%^%&*!!!!!"

Boo for your OPKs not arriving - is that the postal service in sunny Devon?! (Just kidding you, its one of my fav places!) x


----------



## 4everhopefull

tripple b the postal service is fart. crap and smelly bum to boot!. what you said about my temps is true babes, its all good methinks.....should i deliete the sunday one?.....see your chart is all pretty lol, im guessing mine is well...like me! :rofl:
:dust:


----------



## TripleB

Hey I discarded a few of my pre-ov high temps (one because I was sick in the night and another just because I felt like it!). I would see how it goes and if in the next few days it still looks totally out of place I would ditch it and see if it makes a difference come ov time. God I hope my chart stays pretty! x


----------



## 4everhopefull

ohhh ok hunny thanks :dust:


----------



## tinybutterfly

WannaB said:


> Yeah I was going to say yah for the nose bleed too but I thought tb might thump me!:rofl:

before i do my general round of replies and commenting i wanted to point out i'm not as evil as i portray myself to be LOL :p :p :p

YAY for nosebleed idd!!!! hahaha


----------



## tinybutterfly

4everhopefull said:


> and butterfly.....i always get nosebleeds when im pregnant!!!!

yay! normally i only get them when i have a cold
but i'm nowhere near ill...
don't remember if i got them last time, i think i might have, but i was having a cold then too



Charliemarina said:


> TB huns i just looked ur FF chart and please dnt be angry with me for saying this but i disagree with what FF has as ur ov day, its says u oved cd13 and with having a pos opk still 3 days after cd13 and low temps id say that ur surge was not over and eggy not out yet but if u look at cd15 which i defo think is ur ov day ur temps go up above pre ov temps and this looks to me more like ov pattern and having a pos 1 day after ov is not uncommon so that also would fit, keep temping huns we all wanna see that BFP at end of ur cycle :thumbup: xxxxx

nooo, not angry at all! i too was thinking that FF just took a random guess in it,
but i'm just happy to see dpo in my ticker, no longer have to stress about catching the egg or not.




hannah76 said:


> tb - sorry about the nose bleed - hope its a good sign!
> 
> as for me, still have a migraine but temps are looking good... wasn't able to get out to buy an hpt for this morning as my head was killing me yesterday. temps are still up there with my bfp cycle so i really have my fx'd for tomorrow!! eep! nervous but excited to test...

oh to be in the 2ww, the only times i wake up with a bleeding nose and go "whoohoo!" lol

didn't you have migraines too when you got your bfp?
i remember somebody saying something along the lines of "i thought pregnancy helped for migraines, clearly not..."




Charliemarina said:


> so girls do u like my chart??? :mrgreen: xxxxx

i do, i do, i doooo!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

how low can you go....

today i had a medical exam and i stole a pee-cup from their bathroom *evil*


----------



## lolly25

Hi lurvly girl hows u all today, well i did a digi and got ........drum roll pls .../////....../////.....////

'Not Pregnant' 

So thats it im taking that as my answer, im thinkin if ff even got it that i ov'd, my luteal temps have been low compared to last month when i defo ov'd so not sure if i have 
Gonna go drs tomorrow think i now have a water infection got lower backache on and off and being peein loads lol :wacko::wacko:
First day bak at uni today aswell feel like the new kid in the class.............then again i technically was :haha:


tb


tinybutterfly said:


> how low can you go....
> 
> today i had a medical exam and i stole a pee-cup from their bathroom *evil*

:rofl: :rofl: eeerrrrrmmmmm done somethin similar before myself :blush: lol


----------



## Megg33k

Charliemarina, Posh, TripleB, Hannah - Loving the charts! I'm expecting loads of BFP's from you lot!

4ever - I have to agree that it's really just the Sunday one making it look a bit worse than it really is. I never remove a temp, but I do discard sometimes. So, if you want to have a look at what it would be without it, just click the little "discard" box to the right of the temp box. You can always uncheck the box if you want the temp to show up again. FX'd that it was just an odd one out!

TB - I stole a pee cup from an ER bathroom when I was waiting to see a friend who had just flipped her SUV 3 times... I already knew she was okay though! :)

I'd ask what you think of my chart, but there's really nothing to look at yet. I'm really happy with the new thermometer though. It takes FOREVER to beep and tell me it's done.. but at least it starts counting by .01 toward the end... my old one seriously just made random guesses I think. So, I think this one is actually accurate! Woohoo!

Weird thing though... Bleeding seems to be all but gone... but I have weird cramping still... Why am I cramping? They're not bad but noticeable. They're not always in the same area... and I don't think they're entirely over my ovaries. WTF?


----------



## tinybutterfly

glad i'm not the only cupstealer LOL


megs! i like the Z-pattern your chart is making right now hahaha


----------



## tinybutterfly

glad i'm not the only cupstealer LOL


megs! i like the Z-pattern your chart is making right now hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I thought I'd spice things up and have my temp zig and zag a bit! It's a good time! :)


----------



## phoenixgeek

There shure is a lot of activity going on here, I skip a weekend and there's 10+ new pages.


----------



## hannah76

ugh... more spotting today than every other day so i'm thinking af is on her way :( not going to waste my money on tests i think, instead i'm just going to wait and see when/if she shows up. 

tb - you're not temping at night again are you? that's some jagged and sharp looking chart! ouch!! ahha... i think you ov'd on cd15 too... 

meg - yay for new bbt's! i got my new thermometer in the mail today so i can start using it next cycle...


----------



## phoenixgeek

There sure is a lot of activity going on here, I skip a weekend and there's 10+ new pages.


----------



## tinybutterfly

nooo, no night temping, not recording it anyway, i do take it in the evening to get
some sort of preview of what i'm gonna get in the morning lol, but the temps in my chart are morning-temps alright


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Yeah, I'd say CD15 too! I was sort of hoping you were still night temping though. It was a fun idea! :)

Hannah - I'm still not convinced she's going to show... Plus, you spent money on a new thermometer for next cycle... So, technically the universe should give you a BFP so that you WASTED your money! :winkwink:

PG - I assume that means you didn't bother catching up with the thread? Work must not have been slow enough, eh? Double post with one in the middle??? Really??? WOW! That's impressive! Your ninja skills are strong!


----------



## hannah76

meg, i've spent money on a new bbt and now i've gone and bought more hpt's too :wacko: 

tb, what miu are your opk's? i wonder if a less sensitive one would show your surge a bit more specifically? 

and lolly, i didn't say sorry for your bfn! hope you get yours soon and feel better soon :)


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah - Then your BFP should be set in stone! LOL

Lolly - I missed that somehow! Sorry about your BFN! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

*hannah*, don't know how sensitive they are, they're internet cheapies from WondFo, will look more into it when i don't have to rush to get ready for work :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Massive temperature drop this morning :(

Am sorry to say my PMA has all come crashing down around me now. At least it's above the coverline I suppose :shrug:

Think I'm gonna be out again this month. Not sure I can carry on doing this everytime :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't lost hope for you yet! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

SmileyShazza said:


> Massive temperature drop this morning :(
> 
> Am sorry to say my PMA has all come crashing down around me now. At least it's above the coverline I suppose :shrug:
> 
> Think I'm gonna be out again this month. Not sure I can carry on doing this everytime :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## hannah76

bah... massive temp drop for me too this morning. i didn't even bother poas'ing as i'm so far below the coverline... :cry: i'm not as upset as i was saturday though... but still dissapointed. ok, here's to making a november baby i guess...


----------



## TripleB

So sorry Hannah, a November baby sounds nice! x


----------



## hannah76

tripleb, your chart is looking good!!

and sorry shazza about your temp drop... hopefully it shoots back up tomorrow!


----------



## SmileyShazza

hannah76 said:


> and sorry shazza about your temp drop... hopefully it shoots back up tomorrow!

I hope so too. Not getting my hopes up though I have to admit.


----------



## chocolate

SmileyShazza said:


> hannah76 said:
> 
> 
> and sorry shazza about your temp drop... hopefully it shoots back up tomorrow!
> 
> I hope so too. Not getting my hopes up though I have to admit.Click to expand...

On my succesful pregnancy with ds, I had a huge temperature drop the day after I got my bfp - so dont worry too much about that little drop :hugs:


----------



## posh

Oh hannah, I'm sorry about your temp drop, although as the witch hasn't arrived, never say never!


----------



## posh

Now I'm more than confused with my temp this morning. It registered around 38 degrees, I haven't input it on my chart cos I forgot to put the bit of paper in my work bag! Will do it when I get home....:thumbup:
That may sound good, but I poas with fmu and BFN??? meh, running outta steam now. :wacko:


----------



## hannah76

chocolate, your chart is looking awesome! fx'd!!

thanks posh... i'm pretty sure she's onher way though :(


----------



## TripleB

Ooh yes chocolate, looking good! Crazy temp spike posh if around 38! 12dpo is still early so ignore the BFN (have just convinced myself not to POAS tomorrow on the same basis), hope your temps stay up. x


----------



## hannah76

blahhhh.... :witch: got me.


----------



## TripleB

hannah76 said:


> blahhhh.... :witch: got me.

Oh no Hannah, sorry to hear that, damn her. :hugs: x


----------



## dawny690

Damn that :witch: xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Hannah I hate that witch. Posh 12 dpo is still really early dont give up hope yet. FXX for all the ladies yet to test.


----------



## lolly25

Hi girls, just been the doctors today with lack of period, and a few other problems. Didnt see my normal dr but a newish dr (been there a while but new to me) explained everything to him told him my worries and concerns. He was fantastic, has got me booked in to have all bloods done including hormone ones and beta on thursday. Also had referred me for a scan asap. so hopefully will know if anythings up, cant believe it, went to see my 'normal' dr in jan as had constant spotting and was concerned something didnt feel right fobbed me off and sent me home with tablets to stop the bleeding and when i asked for a scan was told 'No'!!
Now to some people i may seem a bit extreme what im asking for. But when i had my mmc, and had erpc, i ended up with an emergency laproscopy as they thought they had perforated my womb (stats is this only happens to less than 1 in 1000) , since ive had on and off pre-period type cramping (that ive ignored as it will go soon kinda thing ) and im worried something might not be right, not really had a proper period had heavier bleeding after spotting so counted that as af in jan but thats it. 



Hannah - Sorry to hear :witch: got u :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Hannah - I'm sorry she got you, honey! :hugs: November baby sounds fab!

TripleB - Chart is GORGEOUS!!!

Lolly - Glad you got a good one this time! FX'd that all is well! :hugs:

Posh - Definitely not out yet! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

hannah :( ... *screams at universe "WHY?"*
i was so sure for you!


----------



## WannaB

Grr bloody witch, sorry she decided to drop in on you Hannah!:hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls so haven't been on all day as FF took away my CH's :hissy: and iv been really pissed off about it, so i didnt ov BUT iv had CM flowing today and got bedding in twice so im hoping it did bloody happen today coz im getting sore and bored if im honest, first time in 15 months FF has never done this to me, god damd body :hissy: ok rant over lets just pray temps are up tomorrow, just as well i didnt stop bedding but then i did have a funny feeling i didnt ov too.

hannah huns sorry :witch: got you damd cow!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

hannah, this is all the info i got on how sensitive my IC's are...
it's not on any of my own packages, they're packed per 10 but i assume they come out
of a big box used in a medical setting or something and the info is on the box
https://www.myfertilitystore.com/re...Early_Detection_HCG_Pregnancy_Test_Strip_Pack


----------



## tinybutterfly

waw, today i experienced nausea, frequent peeing (have had that for few days now) and the odd cramping every now and again.
what a top day to SS lol


----------



## hannah76

hey, that's cool about the symptoms, tb.. sounds good! 

as for the pee sticks... good deal! and you have 40 of them so i gues you're not buying any more soon ;) i know the site on ebay where i bought mine said that they had 10, 20 or 50 miu sticks and that some women like the 50 miu ones if they aren't getting specific enough results from the more sensitive ones... just a thought!

charlie - grr! i hope your temps shoot up tomorrow and you get your ch's back. weird!!


----------



## Megg33k

Charlie - Ugh @ losing the CH's! Hoping they come back really soon!!!

TB - Woohoo for SS! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hannah76 said:


> hey, that's cool about the symptoms, tb.. sounds good!
> 
> as for the pee sticks... good deal! and you have 40 of them so i gues you're not buying any more soon ;) i know the site on ebay where i bought mine said that they had 10, 20 or 50 miu sticks and that some women like the 50 miu ones if they aren't getting specific enough results from the more sensitive ones... just a thought!

oooh you know that buyer??? i bought several IC's from the person you describe
but i couldn't find him/her anymore when i bought the ones i have now!
i tried searching my ebay history but it doesn't show up anymore.

well, i had 40 (30 opk and 10 hpt), i think i wasted half of opk's already and already used up 3 hpt's.
i want to buy more, so i don't have to count and calculate when i can use my tests haha.
but if you'd have the name of that person you were talking about, that would be great!


----------



## TripleB

Big drop today and brown spotting, I think that's me out. Charting has been great to confirm I ovulated but I got my hopes up too high with rising temps, will try to learn that lesson next month. Looks like I've got a 12/13 day LP, is that a problem? Here's the stupid thing, I really didn't want a Christmas baby (back in the days when I thought this TTC crap was easy and you could choose when to concieve!). I've got a Jan birthday and I HATE it! Silly I know but MC baby was due in May (perfect!) and now another cycle is ticking over I'm bothered by this. In a bad place this morning. X


----------



## chocolate

I had a temp. drop today and blood when checking for cm - feeling so pissed off this month, feel like something else is wrong now apart from my PCOS. This will be the 3rd cycle now but the last pregnancies I fell pregnant on the first cycle. Im going to ask the specialist today to check oh's sperm. If there is an issue there I will be equally pissed off because I asked him 8 weeks ago to start taking the multi-vitamins as it takes 3 months to change the sperm quality and he keeps forgetting to take it, so could be setting us back by 3 months.

I just feel so angry as I even had spotting that I thought was ib, then this am I thought I saw a faint line on a pg test but then noticed the blood. I think my eyes are playing tricks on me again with the tests!
I suppose at least I have the fertility specialist today I suppose!


Hannah sorry the witch got you, it really is shit when it arrives!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Chocolate :hugs:
I hope you get some progress with the Fertility specialist. Perhaps write down some questions you want to ask. I always manage to forget myself when I go.
Did you do a branded test or was it a cheapie?
Tc.
Minimin


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB - I know what you mean. I was quite happy with my June 27 due date... Now, I'm looking at Thanksgiving... and if not, Christmas! I wanted a baby by Christmas for sure... but AT Christmas! OMG! I'm in no position to turn down any chances though! :hugs: I feel ya!

chocolate - Your temp didn't drop very low, honey! And, finding blood at your cervix isn't necessarily proof that she's coming. I'm hoping your wrong! Keeping my FX'd for you all the way!

AFM... I started my Soy today... 200mg CD5-9. We had our first post-:witch: session of :sex: which was nice! Missed that a bit!

I do have a dilemma that I'd love some advice on though. I have tentative plans to be with my family from March 6-14. My OH would be with me March 6-9 (leaving early evening on the 9th) and then again the evening of March 12 and on. The problem here is that I didn't expect AF to take so long to show and I also hadn't planned on taking my Soy on 5-9 instead of 3-7. Well, that put my probable O date falling between March 4-9. The time with my family would be staying at my aunt's house (which was my grandma's house before she passed away) and we tried doing the "staying with family" sex at Christmas and it was bloody awful. It was no way to conceive a child! My concern more than anything is that technically my O date COULD fall later than the 9th... It's just LIKELY to happen by then. Obviously, it won't be confirmed until 3 days after with temps. So, what do I do? I don't want to let my family down (as this is sort of a favor to my aunt), but I don't want to miss an entire month of trying! Ideas? And, staying elsewhere isn't really feasible, btw... Several reasons (none very interesting), but not really something that can happen.


----------



## posh

I'm such a div - my temp was 36.87! same today as well. I am gonna poas tomorrow, but think it will be a BFN :nope:. I have terrible cramps, but have had them constantly all month.
Have a feeling that I am out of the game this month too. 
Just feel really down since watching eastenders last nite - brought everything back.......


----------



## Megg33k

I don't even know what Eastenders is, but anything that brings it all back is always an awful feeling! :hugs: I bet a :bfp: tomorrow would brighten your spirits a bit! FX'd for you!


----------



## TripleB

Thank god I was out last night - what happended on Eastenders posh? (Its a brit soap Megg set in the East End of London). I don't think you're out this month yet posh, temps are still great!

Chocolate, as Megg says, your dip wasn't massive, it could still happen this month. Good luck with your appointment, I hope you get some good advice. I also thought I had IB at the right time and today temp drop and brown cm, grrrrr. I am a glutton for punishment and took my temp again after I had showered and it was way up over 37. Stupid because I know that means nothing - just clutching at straws that the brown cm is late implantation (I did have a light bleed around this time in last pregnancy but that ended in MMC). Oh its all crap.

Megg, tricky one - sometimes it just isn't gonna happen with the family next door (been there!). I think sometimes we can over-plan these things and then our body doesn't play ball so my advice would be to go with your plans and do your best with the TTC around them (the plans, not the family!). Easier said than done I know but you're being a good niece staying with your Aunt so you'll get your rewards (a super-early or a little late ovulation followed by a BFP!). 

Oh well, if its a Christmas baby then I suppose I could get used to that idea!

x


----------



## Megg33k

Ahh.. Brit soap... Gotcha! :) Hoping your right about my body playing along. I know they would understand if I explained the situation and why it wasn't a very good idea suddenly... but my family really isn't the type that wants to think of me needing private :sex: time! LOL I mean, they know we're trying... but it's all a bit EWWW to talk about with my 60-something relatives! LOL Yeah, a Christmas baby is a wonderful Christmas prezzie... but still a bit of bad timing. I'll take whatever I can get though!


----------



## hannah76

tinybutterfly said:


> hannah76 said:
> 
> 
> hey, that's cool about the symptoms, tb.. sounds good!
> 
> as for the pee sticks... good deal! and you have 40 of them so i gues you're not buying any more soon ;) i know the site on ebay where i bought mine said that they had 10, 20 or 50 miu sticks and that some women like the 50 miu ones if they aren't getting specific enough results from the more sensitive ones... just a thought!
> 
> oooh you know that buyer??? i bought several IC's from the person you describe
> but i couldn't find him/her anymore when i bought the ones i have now!
> i tried searching my ebay history but it doesn't show up anymore.
> 
> well, i had 40 (30 opk and 10 hpt), i think i wasted half of opk's already and already used up 3 hpt's.
> i want to buy more, so i don't have to count and calculate when i can use my tests haha.
> but if you'd have the name of that person you were talking about, that would be great!Click to expand...

crap! i looked quickly on ebay to see if i could find the 50 miu opk's and didn't see them... guess you'll have to comb the descriptions to find that store. this store has 30miu sticks and i've bought from them before...


----------



## lolly25

Hi girls hows u all today??
Dont know whats up with me ive had pre-period type pains (on and off) throughout the month ive ignored and today............. ive got a pinkish loss with the most tiniest speck of bright red blood ( mean miniscule) and ........ no pain ay???!?!?!?!?!?!?!??! i give up my bodys bloody back to front!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolate

The appointment basically was 'go home and try again and come back in October' - all hormone levels were fine, apparantly progesterone is as good as it gets at 54 - although I swear that month I ovulated from both sides ........ going to get a scan at next ovulation and progesterone test. He said it can take 2 to 3 years for a lot of couples to conceive - not what I wanted to hear!!

Had a bit more red cm - I have decided to make sure we bd on the day I get positive opk this month as doing it the night before the opk and the day after doesnt seem to be working. This whole ttc is starting to feel very stressful!
Think I will take a step back this month and stop checking cm and cervix position, only around a positive opk, and maybe note down the temps but not chart them till a few days after the suspected ovulation, and then do it on paper and not look till af arrives or doesnt!


----------



## TripleB

So you didn't really get any answers then chocolate? Great that your hormones are behaving and that you'll get a scan next ovulation if you need it. Maybe a step back is what you need, worth a try for a month?

Its so annoying when people quote that it takes years for some couples to conceive - especially to people who've had a MC who are grieving lost time already. Its so unhelpful - we just want reassurance that everything is as it should be or some help if its not - not just told to wait a couple of years! x


----------



## posh

I don't know whether to test later on tonight.....I assume it has to be FMU? I can't help myself now! :blush:


----------



## TripleB

You've done brilliantly to last this long with a chart as good-looking as that! I can see the temptation but it really would be better with FMU before AF is due. Do you think you could hold out until the morning? If not, try to save up for a few hours beforehand like you would for an OPK. Good luck, I really hope its a BFP for you! x


----------



## posh

Aaarrrrgggghhhhh! Its the not knowing and the anticipation of what could be! You are right TripleB, I have waited nearly 2 weeks, whats one more evening? :shrug:.
After all this it had better be a BFP! 
Good luck to everyone else who is testing tomorrow, we CAN DO IT (again :blush:)!!! :thumbup:


----------



## chocolate

Oh my god, I just did a first response because I felt so out of breath and boots did bogof ...... and there is a very visible line that came up within the time limit! It was lighter to begin with but is a bit darker now but the camera is crap and is too fuzzy close up!

Im being cautious as had a tiny spot of blood this am when checking for cm so am expecting af today or tomorrow and I dont think my temps look good, but will see what the next few days bring. At least I know I can get pregnant quickly even if it ends in a chemical or another mc!


----------



## TripleB

chocolate said:


> Oh my god, I just did a first response because I felt so out of breath and boots did bogof ...... and there is a very visible line that came up within the time limit! It was lighter to begin with but is a bit darker now but the camera is crap and is too fuzzy close up!
> 
> Im being cautious as had a tiny spot of blood this am when checking for cm so am expecting af today or tomorrow and I dont think my temps look good, but will see what the next few days bring. At least I know I can get pregnant quickly even if it ends in a chemical or another mc!

I saw you had posted, clicked on the link and I wasn't expecting that!!!! Woohoo!!!! I have absolutely everything crossed for you that this is it. Don't know why you think your temps don't look good, they're great and ignore the blood this morning, could be many reasons for it (one being that your pregnant!) Sticky sticky babydust to you! x


----------



## dawny690

So pleased for you chocolate :wohoo:

And F'X fopr me I did 2 opk's and have faint lines starting to build up so looks like my body is gearing up to OV :wohoo: lets hope so xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Yay chocolate:happydance: How exciting!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Here's the stupid thing, I really didn't want a Christmas baby (back in the days when I thought this TTC crap was easy and you could choose when to concieve!). I've got a Jan birthday and I HATE it! Silly I know but MC baby was due in May (perfect!) and now another cycle is ticking over I'm bothered by this. In a bad place this morning. X

that's not stupid at all!
i had great chances to conceive to have my baby on my bday... didn't work out.
my MC baby was due this july, great!!! a summer baby....
i'm already a bit disappointed it'll be born in november, very embarassing bc after what i've been through...
you'd think i'd be very happy to even have any baby...
and i'll be thrilled if i am pregnant, that's not it, but yeah... i could imagine a better timing too



Megg33k said:


> I do have a dilemma that I'd love some advice on though. I have tentative plans to be with my family from March 6-14. My OH would be with me March 6-9 (leaving early evening on the 9th) and then again the evening of March 12 and on. The problem here is that I didn't expect AF to take so long to show and I also hadn't planned on taking my Soy on 5-9 instead of 3-7. Well, that put my probable O date falling between March 4-9. The time with my family would be staying at my aunt's house (which was my grandma's house before she passed away) and we tried doing the "staying with family" sex at Christmas and it was bloody awful. It was no way to conceive a child! My concern more than anything is that technically my O date COULD fall later than the 9th... It's just LIKELY to happen by then. Obviously, it won't be confirmed until 3 days after with temps. So, what do I do? I don't want to let my family down (as this is sort of a favor to my aunt), but I don't want to miss an entire month of trying! Ideas? And, staying elsewhere isn't really feasible, btw... Several reasons (none very interesting), but not really something that can happen.

that is sooo tricky!
have you taken soy before? i think you did... look back on those cycles to see when O happened then and go from there.
if those dates are what you did... then that's one tricky situation...
it's no option to take soy later is it?


----------



## tinybutterfly

ehm chocolate... pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolate

tinybutterfly said:


> ehm chocolate... pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!

My camera is soo crap :growlmad: the photo's are fuzzy and not clear at all, Im gutted as that was the first thing I tried to do lol! Will have a play with my camera tomoz, and try my phone one too, not that Id have a clue how to get it off my phone lol


----------



## hannah76

chocolate - YAY!! so exciting for you! congrats :)  don't worry about the temps just yet... take care of yourself and keep us updated!

posh... good luck tomorrow! 

and dawny - get to it! ;)


----------



## tinybutterfly

no worries chocolate, i know how it is with crappy results from digicams!



in the past 3.5 hours i went to the bathroom like 4 or 5 times, this better be a sign, i don't want a uti lol.


----------



## hannah76

hmmm... good sign for sure tb! you didn't have any signs last time?


----------



## tinybutterfly

nothing memorable, no...
and certainly not before my period was actually late, just the odd day of frequent peeing and feeling a bit sick.

ooooh the most memorable sign i had was the feeling of going from "bit hungry" to "starving!!!!"
in 0.02 seconds lol

i'd find it odd to have symptoms, my grandmother and my mom both didn't have symptoms untill their last months of their pregnancy,
so i can't help but think that my frequent peeing now is just a random thing


--------------
ooh, today at day care was fun!!!
a mom brought her little girl in and put her in bed, when she was awake we got her out,
took off her coat (yeah, mom put her in with her coat) and i noticed her shirt, it said
"i'll be..." and i was like "you'll be what little girl? 2?" and i turn around and read out loud "a big sister!????"
and we all just stand there looking at eachother, like "what? is that true???"
one of us called the mom to ask if the message on her shirt was real, lol


and when i left one of our kids started crying crying crying bc i left, kept grabbing and pulling my pants so i'd stay
aaaw, how cute!


----------



## Megg33k

chocolate - OMG! :happydance: SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! :hugs: CONGRATS!!!!!!

TB - That's adorable about the little girl! Hoping your peeing habit is from a bean! :) Yeah, I've taken the Soy before... but... uhm... I think I kind messed up my chances of using the past to help me decide what to expect! I was taking 120mg CD3-7. This cycle I decided to do 200mg CD5-9. So, I have no idea how to gauge how it will go. I think it'll be better for me for conception... but starting to regret the lack of insight I have on what will transpire with the new dose and new dates. I'm starting to think I'm going to have to come up with a good reason to call off the trip! :(


----------



## posh

Congrats chocolate :happydance: I hope its a clearer line for you this morning.

My temp dropped this morning and it was a :bfn: with a dip stick test. I think i'm out now.... I have ordered some FR tests incase I have a dodgy batch, look at me clutching at straws! 
Maybe I'm only destined to have one child but no living children :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

That can't possibly be true, posh! I refuse to believe any of that! You'll get there, sweetheart! According to your sig, it's been just about 5 months since your son passed... I can't even pretend I understand, but it must feel like it's been an eternity as much as it probably feels like it was only yesterday. But, it IS still a relatively short period of time. You will have a living child one day... and I'd say soon! :hugs: I'm so sorry... Every month of BFN's are heart breaking... but every BFN is just one cycle closer to your BFP!


----------



## TripleB

Ah posh, don't think that, it will happen for you. I'll be joining you in the clutching at straws category - rubbish low temps and spotting but not full AF yet. So, if its on to next month we'll do it together. x


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB - :hugs:


----------



## posh

Thanks Megg and TribleB :hugs:, its hard to stay positive. I just thought it would have happened by now. I see people that haven't experienced a loss getting pregnant by 'accident' and its so heartbreaking knowing that we are all in here trying like mad with little or no joy. 
Think I'm just on a downer today :cry:. 
I'll test again tomorrow and everyday until AF arrives [-o&lt;.


----------



## Megg33k

We're all definitely allowed "downer days"... for sure! When mine hit me, they hit me suddenly and quite hard. So, I get it! :dust: to you!

Okay, I'm posting this in here as proof for the off chance that I'm right! I was looking at my lunar fertility and I was born 2 days before the waning moon. Fertility is supposed to be extra special during the cycle in your birth month. Well, I'll be done with my Soy in 2 more days... today's dose and then 2 others. March 5 is 2 days before the waning moon and 6 days after my last dose and ovulation should fall 5-10 days after the last dose.

So, on top of March 5 being the same lunar condition as the night I was born and within the appropriate timing for my Soy... It's my cousin's birthday (which means nothing) AND the 29th anniversary of my coming home from the hospital/my parents meeting me/first finding my family! How special would it be if I could start my family on the anniversary of me finding my family? I was adopted, so I was pretty well alone from Feb 25 till March 5. But, I finally had parents and a family on March 5. It would just be perfect! I want this so very much now. Hopeful and terrified! That sums it up!


----------



## chocolate

Aww Megg that would be great, just reading that gave me a perspective from a child being adopted, as oppossed to the view of an adult adopting. Quite often when you think of adoption and the process you think about 'how hard that must be to do that, and I wouldnt be strong enough' but reading your post made me think what that must mean to a child to finally have a family, and your bit about being alone just brought a tear to my eye!
I really hope this is the month for you, and I know a lot of others will be wishing you the same good luck!

Posh, I am so very lucky to have just got a positive, but I was beginning to feel cross and sad about ttc, even though this was only my 2nd cycle after the mc. So I know what you mean, I just wish everyone can all get very very quickly and have a healthy nine months!


----------



## chocolate

PS - ladies Id just like to give you some hope .......... the ic dip sticks gave me negatives but the FRER gave me obvious positives, AND I had a spot of blood yesterday am and was 100% sure af was on the way! As for no bfp - I was researching this yesterday and there are many people who didnt get a positive until like 16dpo!


----------



## posh

Thanks chocolate, I s'pose i'm still in the running till AF shows. Will use my FR tests when they arrive....i'm hoping the FF may have got ov date wrong?


----------



## chocolate

posh said:


> Thanks chocolate, I s'pose i'm still in the running till AF shows. Will use my FR tests when they arrive....i'm hoping the FF may have got ov date wrong?

Your chart looks too good not to be a bfp - I also had a temp drop that I thought meant I was out, but it rose today...... your temps for the last 4 days look great, mine normally start to drop from day 8!


----------



## Megg33k

Posh - Actually, I could see somewhat of a question on your ov date. Not really with your temps... but getting a + OPK on the day of ovulation but - the day before isn't usually how it goes. Do you know if there's any way those few high ones prior do the dip could be off? Just curious!

chocolate - Your post kind of made me cry. :) Let me say that I definitely don't remember the days prior to having my parents. I came home at 8 days old. But, as an adult, I know that I *was* without a family for those days... I was without a name... I know that. I couldn't be happier for the wonderful parents I got... and I'd honestly have waited a lot longer than 8 days if I had to in order to have them in my life. They're amazing! But, from the perspective of an adopted child... It really is an amazing thing to do for a child! :hugs:


----------



## posh

Megg - the temps should all be right, taken at the same time every morning. Do you think i could've ov on CD14 instead? I know i defo got a +opk on CD11 + CD12 but because i had dotted cross hairs I changed them (some other ladies also suggested I do this?) if thats the case I may only be 10dpo!


----------



## TripleB

Ok, denial phase over, the witch has arrived, Christmas baby here I come...x


----------



## Megg33k

posh - If you still had + OPKs on CD11-12, I'd definitely say that your body tried to O with the initial temp rise but failed... and then the dip was actual O. So, I'd consider you only 10dpo... which is WAY early to count yourself out! So, keep the faith, sweets!

TripleB - :hugs: Actually, if you were in the US, you'd be looking for a baby due just after Thanksgiving. I believe if you conceived this cycle, you'd be due on Dec 2. That almost gives you even another cycle after this one to still have a 2010 baby. You'd be within 2 days of a 2010 baby even next cycle! Woohoo!


----------



## posh

I've had a play about, and FF has changed to CD14 being Ov day.......but that means if thats right we didn't :sex: enough cos I thought it was 4 days earlier - shall I just put it back to how it was? I defo got a +ve on CD12. It might be about right cos it suggests my test date is 2nd March?
Now I've messed this chart right up!


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> TripleB - :hugs: Actually, if you were in the US, you'd be looking for a baby due just after Thanksgiving. I believe if you conceived this cycle, you'd be due on Dec 2. That almost gives you even another cycle after this one to still have a 2010 baby. You'd be within 2 days of a 2010 baby even next cycle! Woohoo!

Thanks hun, that actually makes me feel a lot better. Am now thinking that December is actually quite a nice time to have birthday (excitement about Christmas etc) - its just January that is so horrible, well I think so anyway! Am disappointed but am glad that charting showed I do ovulate (was thinking MC had screwed me up completely) and that my LP isn't under 10 days. I think I can manage another month of obsessing with you lovely ladies!!! x


----------



## hannah76

triple B - so sorry the witch arrived... hope this cycle is your turn!

posh - sorry about the bfn, hope you just tested too early!


----------



## tinybutterfly

posh said:


> I've had a play about, and FF has changed to CD14 being Ov day.......but that means if thats right we didn't :sex: enough cos I thought it was 4 days earlier - shall I just put it back to how it was? I defo got a +ve on CD12. It might be about right cos it suggests my test date is 2nd March?
> Now I've messed this chart right up!

opk's give + on the day the LH hormone is at it's peak, not when you ovulate,
you usually ovulate in the next 12-36 hours, so i have to agree with FF on your CD14 date

and don't underestimate the power of the spermies :D you never know!!!


----------



## hoping:)

I had a positive OPK on the same day I ovulated I think it is because I test early in the morning. I did the test at 7 am and then later that evening I had ovulation pain. Maybe my LH surge was on its way down?


----------



## Megg33k

posh - I'm totally in agreement with the new date that FF is giving you. :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

9pm and dead tired.... hmm last time i had that, af was on it's way, doom


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, c'mon, TB! Babies make you tired too! :)


----------



## hannah76

^^exactly! pma!! you're getting a good collection of symptoms there... sounding good!


----------



## tinybutterfly

FF changed my O date again, instead of 10dpo i'm back at 7dpo, no fair, i wanted to waste a test at 10dpo lol

don't know about the symptoms, if i'm tired like that this evening too i might believe it...


----------



## Megg33k

Well, that does look more accurate, actually! Was your BD timing still okay with the new O date?


----------



## posh

Megg - we BD 2 days before the new Ov date - so think that was too early...mind you how long do the swimmers last? :shrug: If its more than 2 days they could have been there waiting in line for the egg to be released! :haha:
Anyway, 0.1 degree drop for me this morning...s'pose just have to see how the weekend treats me.
On another note, before the change of dates the early pregnancy calculator thing was always around 37 points, now its shot up to 59!
I'm still holding onto any straws that i can!


----------



## Megg33k

Posh - They can last anywhere from 2-5 days depending on conditions. So, you're not out! :) Hopefully the pregnancy calculator is speaking the truth! :hug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

no BD'ing on the days before that no (we couldn't), but we did saturday (cd17) around 1 or 2 am or so, so the eggo might have been there still, who knows...

still peeing alot
and eating alot

oh and i've had odd crampings on and off for quite a few days now,
can't really describe what it is i'm feeling (helpful to you all, i know lol)


----------



## Tulip

FXd for you tb (PS - check my siggy ;) )

By the way.... anyone seen my ovulation? It seems to have gone AWOL :grr:


----------



## WannaB

Look under the bed, thats where I seem to find stuff that goes missing, unless they are socks, then the washing machine has eaten them for lunch!:haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

looking goood Tulip ;)
and i think CD14 will be your O, few more days of patience to get it confirmed on ff!

and i agree with WannaB too, don't look for socks there, my washing machine and dryer eat those too, the amount of socks without their buddies i have is enourmous!


----------



## WannaB

I wonder how many socks it takes to satisfy a washng machine?? I suppose that would depend on how many kilos the washer can hold!:haha:

As for charts, mine is a nice non-pregnant one if anyone wants a perfect example!:haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ if that's the case i'm doomed, mine holds 7kg!

why would you say that about your chart? your temp is back up no?


mine went down again and FF changed my o-date yet again.
my opk's became lighter the past 3 days, just a few shades though... today's one is getting darker again
*hopeshopeshopes*


----------



## Tulip

Sorry to disappoint... this morning's temp is quite telling. Mine appears to be a good example of an annovulatory chart - AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## tinybutterfly

or maybe ovulation is running late? i can't help but notice that it looks a bit like the triphasic one you had.
but ok, you can say it's annovulatory, but i'll just keep rooting for you, deal???


----------



## Tulip

tinybutterfly said:


> or maybe ovulation is running late? i can't help but notice that it looks a bit like the triphasic one you had.
> but ok, you can say it's annovulatory, but i'll just keep rooting for you, deal???

TB you talk such sense.... you're right, but in 10 months of charting O has never gone beyond CD18 and it freaks me out! Must be scummy work stress delaying stuff. Will behave myself and not drink today, concentrate my tiny mind on the new knitting/crocheting business plan and just go with the flow. Thanks sweets :flower:


----------



## Tulip

PS - LOVING the sound of your darkening OPKs.... FXd bigtime for you - then one you have your BFP can you send them my way?! :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

morning ladies, well i did ov eventually 2 days ago at cd19 bang on-time :yipee: but OMG have had serious ov pains for 3 days now ov day was bearable yesterday i was doubled over and today its just niggling on its way out, god i do hate ov days i mean ok i love them coz "its time" but its so painful i hate it, stops me doing everyday things like walking shop or picking up my little one to put her in high chair its horrid but im lucky in a way as many women feel nothing (sometimes wish i didnt too :() and i suppose even without temping i always know when eggy is here, just this cycle has been odd, iv had twinges on many days leading me to think ov coming only for it to fade and no temp rise BUT have had major pains and 2 temps rises so far so 2dpo girls FF will give me CH's tomorrow :wohoo: 2ww here i come lol xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Whoop whoop! Go Patsy's eggy! x


----------



## Megg33k

TB... Seriously x'd fingers for you! :)


----------



## debgreasby

CD 10 - bored.com lol


----------



## lolly25

Hi girls, not been on for a while well just after i had all my bloods done the :witch: arrived has been very painful thou instead of one day of bad cramping then af iv had 3 days OUCH x x anyway dr referred me for a scan and im still gonna go just to double check everything is ok , least i know i have a 13-14 lp so suppose thats good lol, only 10days to go until opk testing lol x x hope ur all keeping well. x x x


----------



## lolly25

Ooooo Congrats Chocolate just seen ur +pt on ur chart :happydance: :happydance: x x x


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> PS - LOVING the sound of your darkening OPKs.... FXd bigtime for you - then one you have your BFP can you send them my way?! :haha:

sure thing!!! :)


----------



## Megg33k

lolly - 13-14 day LP is definitely not bad! :) Hope your scan shows all clear! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

taking tired to a new level

went to bed 11.30pm and slept 'till 8am (normal)
had photoshoot 11am-2.30pm (normally i don't do it anymore, but i make exceptions for a few ppl i LOVE working with)
came home 3pm
fell fast asleep in the couch at 3.30pm for a good two hours lolz

hmmm?


----------



## Megg33k

TB - C'mon :baby:!!! C'mon :bfp:!!! I'm SO hopeful for you! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaargh, FF changed it's mind again! instead of 12dpo i'm again 9dpo, grmbl

opk was more faint again today, dammit... but i've read that can happen...
still... meh

feeling cramps in my lower belly that are not really cramps, yet they make me think AF is on it's way


----------



## Megg33k

TB - I hate it when FF can't decide! :hugs: I'm hoping it sticks with this one! Still hoping for your :bfp:!


----------



## KimmyB

Hello girls, can I join please? Think this is the right place? Well I started temping today :happydance: so we shall see what happens. Got a temp of 35.90 though...Does this seem a little low? I'm wondering if I sleep with my mouth open :dohh:


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> aaargh, FF changed it's mind again! instead of 12dpo i'm again 9dpo, grmbl
> 
> opk was more faint again today, dammit... but i've read that can happen...
> still... meh
> 
> feeling cramps in my lower belly that are not really cramps, yet they make me think AF is on it's way

hey huns got to hate it when FF changes BUT i do agree with FF now for 100% for last few days ur chart has drove me mad cd16 just kept saying ov to me and i do think thats defo right, cramps are good huns around 9dpo and chart looks really good now fingers crossed huns for :bfp: :flow: xx


----------



## Charliemarina

:yipee: girls i got my CH's today and there SOLID :wohoo: can start stalking me now :winkwink: , and the 2WW starts :wacko: xx


----------



## TripleB

Woohoo for CH charliemarina, hope it's your month!

Hi there KimmyB, we always love another chart to stalk. I'm CD4 today too so am right there with you in the boring bit of the cycle. Everyone's temperature is at a different level so don't worry, its fluctuations that your chart will show that count.

TB - your chart is looking great and combined with your symptoms I hope its BFP for you this month.

Roll on the next 2 weeks - I loved charting last cycle - want to get to the dpo bit again! 

xxx


----------



## TripleB

Oooh and where is WannaB? Her chart has got BFP written all over it! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i could have sworn she only posted recently!!! must investigate!


*charliemarina*, ff better stick to this now, otherwise.... lol, i'll play around with my temps
in the coming days to see if it might still change, and if it does, i'm going to overrule and set O date myself!
your chart is now officially stalk material, whoohooooo!!! you sure covered the BD'ing, so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the welcome TripleB :) We'll see if I can get the hang of this temping business anyway and I'll pop in from time to time (probably to ask dumb questions!)


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ wisdom from my school days "there are no dumb questions, only dumb answers"


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB is probably asleep! LOL Its 1am in her area of Oz! :)

TB - Can't wait until you can post your BFP! I think you've got it this time!

Kimmy - I'll add you now!

Charlie - Woohoo for solid CH! :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh go on - add me on to the list will you Megg?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Lambschart

Cheers love!


----------



## Tulip

Hurrah!


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> no BD'ing on the days before that no (we couldn't), but we did saturday (cd17) around 1 or 2 am or so, so the eggo might have been there still, who knows...
> 
> still peeing alot
> and eating alot
> 
> oh and i've had odd crampings on and off for quite a few days now,
> can't really describe what it is i'm feeling (helpful to you all, i know lol)

Those are some great symptoms TB!! I've been having odd cramping too... they feel like a "pinchy" type of pain- nothing like af cramps. Is that what yours feels like? They come on and off and only last about a minute or 2...


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> no BD'ing on the days before that no (we couldn't), but we did saturday (cd17) around 1 or 2 am or so, so the eggo might have been there still, who knows...
> 
> still peeing alot
> and eating alot
> 
> oh and i've had odd crampings on and off for quite a few days now,
> can't really describe what it is i'm feeling (helpful to you all, i know lol)
> 
> Those are some great symptoms TB!! I've been having odd cramping too... they feel like a "pinchy" type of pain- nothing like af cramps. Is that what yours feels like? They come on and off and only last about a minute or 2...Click to expand...

yeeeess!!! that's pretty much what mine feel like too! omg yay, i hope this is it for us then!!!

heeey, you're 9dpo as well! i took a hpt today, negative, of course (last time i only got a positive at 16dpo, where is my patience? lol).
testing soon you?


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ i could have sworn she only posted recently!!! must investigate!
> 
> 
> *charliemarina*, ff better stick to this now, otherwise.... lol, i'll play around with my temps
> in the coming days to see if it might still change, and if it does, i'm going to overrule and set O date myself!
> your chart is now officially stalk material, whoohooooo!!! you sure covered the BD'ing, so fingers crossed!!!

oh yes this cycle we went out of our way to cover our bedding so wen af comes neither of us can blame ourselves :rofl:
huns i dnt think FF change again now for you, theres now a clear ov patter and even erratic temps now probably wouldnt change it either so yay for ur bfns so far being coz it too early and the :bfp: is coming in days huns can feel it :winkwink: good luck chick :dust: xxx


----------



## hoping:)

I really hope so too!! I've never had that type of cramping before so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Other than that I haven't really had any other symptoms besides feeling light headed and a runny nose on and off. I also had really weird cm- it was creamy but almost looked like tissue bits in it:shrug:


----------



## WannaB

TripleB said:


> Oooh and where is WannaB? Her chart has got BFP written all over it! x

Its lying, dont believe it!:rofl: Multiple -hpts! Im on progesterone pessaries too and I have no idea when to stop the buggers, this is a fun cycle!:haha:


----------



## hoping:)

I am planning to test on Wednesday... If I can hold out:haha: when are you testing next?


----------



## WannaB

I will grab some more frers this morning and give it one more go! I have to phone the fertility clinic and find out if the pessaries are going to hold of af and when I should stop them!


----------



## hoping:)

FX! Your chart is looking so promising WannaB:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> I am planning to test on Wednesday... If I can hold out:haha: when are you testing next?

depending on what my opk's are doing (getting darker or not) i'll probably test again tuesday,
wednesday is so far away, i just know there's no way i can do that lol.
and i have to know before wednesday bc i can't go in for work if i am pregnant, too risky

aka, any excuse to test will do haha


----------



## tinybutterfly

where is lizzie_moon? her chart looks promising too (eventhough temps are missing)

eta: nm, aparently it's not even possible


----------



## Charliemarina

TB huns try not taking what ur OPK's do to much to heart as when ur not ovulating I.E before and after ovulation ur LH levels can fluctuate causing different strength lines on ur opks, if im honest and in my experience ur better off using hpts too, when i got my :bfp: back in jan 09 i got my :bfp: at 10dpo on a frer i also done an opk with that same sample at same time as HPT and the line was dark but not a complete pos just yet, it took another 2 days for the opk to go a dark pos, so my point is u will get a pos HPT b4 a pos OPK in most cases, test with both huns :winkwink: cant wait for ur results, roll on another 10 days for me :)


----------



## Megg33k

Updated!


----------



## tinybutterfly

can't test with both, i'm saving my hpt's now, already wasted too many, (only have 5 left)
is why i'm waiting for a darker line (not necessarily positive) on my opk, bc in my head then i have a valid reason to tear open another HPT pack haha.

and i have to wait a long time for the ones i buy on ebay to arrive, in our own country
we don't have cheap stores with cheaper tests, let alone a FRER, in my dreams!
the only packs they sell now are the clearblue digitals, which cost a fortune...
i'm considering opening a store for the POAS-addict women in my country lol


----------



## posh

Well, as you can see from my sig, :witch: got me late on friday nite, so here's to having a perfect chart this month :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Sorry about AF posh - whoa, that's quite a drop on Friday (did you sleep in the fridge?!) Welcome to the March BFP club though (fingers crossed!) x


----------



## posh

Thanks TripleB :hugs:, that is quite a drop in temp!
I'm more focused this month, I know we can do this! I will have a 2010 baby!


----------



## tinybutterfly

brrr you must have been freezing friday!

keeping everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

You will TOTALLY have a 2010 baby! We all will!!! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

not even a hint of evap, boo

i ordered 12 more hpt's today, that way i can waste the 4 i have left now i think


----------



## chocolate

tinybutterfly said:


> not even a hint of evap, boo
> 
> i ordered 12 more hpt's today, that way i can waste the 4 i have left now i think

If you can afford it Id recommend a FRER, the cheapie hpt's just didnt work for me this time, although they did last time, but the FRER picked it up straight away!

I still keep popping back to see who's next :thumbup:


----------



## hannah76

hey there just checking in... posh, sorry af got you! and tb, still have my fx'd for you... still early!!


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls, just a quick question from a temping newbie...How long do I have to leave the thermometer in my mouth? The instructions say it will beep after a minute and give me the temp...But I had it in my mouth for around 2 and a half mins this am and it never beeped :wacko: Thanks!


----------



## TripleB

Hey Kimmy - that's odd, it should beep. Make sure you are keeping your mouth closed and breathing through your nose otherwise it gets confused and takes longer to settle on a temp. If it continues doing it you could have a dud thermometer?

Loving the PMA Megg! Cheers me up as I'm feeling sad today. Not really sure why (apart from it being 4 months since MC and CD5 instead of 7 months pregnant...). Had a cry on the way to work and have been holding it in all day - just one of those down days I guess. Now, a few BFPs might cheer me up...TB? You're the big hope for the moment!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks TripleB. I hope you're feeling better soon. Milestones are just awful, I should be 27 weeks pregnant today!! But like you CD5 :'( But let's look forward to that 2010 baby that is just waiting for us :) Chin up xxx


----------



## TripleB

You're right Kimmy - chin up! I was super-positive last month (think I went the whole cycle without a cry) - now it's hit me again. Sure its just a blip though - once we get out of the boring phase of our cycle and have other things to think about (ahem) should be fine! x


----------



## KimmyB

I know how you feel TripleB (and I'll be expecting you to tell me to snap out of it when my "blip" comes around!) x


----------



## TripleB

That's a deal! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

chocolate said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> not even a hint of evap, boo
> 
> i ordered 12 more hpt's today, that way i can waste the 4 i have left now i think
> 
> If you can afford it Id recommend a FRER, the cheapie hpt's just didnt work for me this time, although they did last time, but the FRER picked it up straight away!
> 
> I still keep popping back to see who's next :thumbup:Click to expand...

we don't have FRER's over here and if i have to buy them off the internet i pay so much shipping that you'd expect those tests to be made of gold. lol

and then i might as well just buy one of whatever it is we sell in our stores bc pricewise that would be the same then.

so yeah, if the IC's not show anything and i'm late for AF i'm getting bloods done :)
although i shouldn't talk as if it's a set thing!




TripleB said:


> Now, a few BFPs might cheer me up...TB? You're the big hope for the moment!
> 
> xxx

aaargh, the pressure!!!! hahahaha
i'll try my best not to disappoint... 



i went out and bought tampons just in case, two big packs of them
i really hope i will not have to open them, at least not for another 9 months



ooh and i bought myself a new digicam, a cheapie to keep in my purse at all times.
i'm going to buy a more expensive one too but i haven't found a store yet that sells them (and doesn't rip you off at the same time)


----------



## WannaB

I dont rant very often, but the damnn witch didnt show and she should of!:hissy: Cant start the party wthout her, so she better get here soon!:haha:


----------



## puppymom32

Still hope she's not coming for u Michelle. Hope ur test r just being stubborn.


----------



## WannaB

No I definatley think shes coming, had a backache yesterday arvo and woke up with one, so shes circling, just need her to land already! :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

and i just don't know what to think... i probably have a good amount of LH in my system no matter what.

my opk's now (10dpo) are the same darkness/faintness they had at CD10,
and then i had a positive opk two days later.... hmm hope it's following the same trend,
will know more tomorrow... is it 8am yet???


----------



## hoping:)

I wish! I get so excited to go to sleep at night just so I can wake up and take my temp again:haha: 

Hopefully I will see a nice temp rise tomorrow.fx.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, TB... I want your BFP to show itself! OMG! I"m excited that you might have it this time!!! :hugs:

TripleB - Sorry you're having a low day, hun! It'll get better! :hugs:

AFM... I have a chart stalking dilemma!!! I've missed my last 2 temps (CD11-12). The first time I only kind of napped from 9am till 1pm (no sleep that night) and didn't get one. Then, I managed to stay up allllll day and went to bed at midnight... got up at 3:45 then at 4:45 and then couldn't go back to sleep. I figured that I'd get more rest after 4:45, so I didn't even bother. I'm worried that I'm going to eff up my temps to the point that I won't have a record of O. What to do?


----------



## hoping:)

the :witch: got me:growlmad: and she is 3 days early!! I guess I am moving on to a December baby!

TB how are you doing today. :bfp: yet???


----------



## tinybutterfly

no :(

i think the witch is on her way tbh... i woke up with a temp of 36.6, but i wasn't covered properly,
so i got snug again and slept some more and then my temp was 37, so for FF i took the average.

but i've had cramps yesterday and i think they're AF like.
to be sure i put a tampon in today and when i checked there was a mini mini drop of red...
didn't smell like af though (yeah i'm gross like that :p)

on the other hand, i had a very strong opk this morning...


----------



## Tulip

Mate your opks are freaking me out. Tomorrows temp will be quite telling I think. Please ensure you sleep under the covers tonight so we are in no doubt ;)


----------



## Megg33k

This is a real nail-biter here! C'mon BFP!

AFM, I slept a bit more and got a temp after all! Woohoo!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> Mate your opks are freaking me out. Tomorrows temp will be quite telling I think. Please ensure you sleep under the covers tonight so we are in no doubt ;)

lol... i'll try... everything for an accurate reading haha



Megg33k said:


> This is a real nail-biter here! C'mon BFP!
> 
> AFM, I slept a bit more and got a temp after all! Woohoo!

if you're biting your nails, imagine what i'm doing? lol

yessss for scoring a temp!


----------



## hoping:)

FX for you TB:flower: Maybe the spot of red was implantation bleeding? I woke up this morning and had pink spotting... I thought yay IB:happydance: but I was wrong:dohh: Your dark OPK is also a good sign:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i must add (couldn't this morning bc the site was down)

i dreamt i was sitting in a white couch and when i stood up my collegues pointed
out the red dot i had left behind, nooooooooooo

not very helpful for my personal PMA

ok, i think i'm done spamming now


----------



## chocolate

tinybutterfly said:


> i must add (couldn't this morning bc the site was down)
> 
> i dreamt i was sitting in a white couch and when i stood up my collegues pointed
> out the red dot i had left behind, nooooooooooo
> 
> not very helpful for my personal PMA
> 
> ok, i think i'm done spamming now

Now we can all understand why you had that dream!!!

I hope your following in my footsteps, on my bfp day I think I had a slight drop in temp, then I checked cp and there was a some pinky brown cm just like I get before af, cramps as if af was on the way, in a bad mood al1
l day because of this, but then I kept checking cm and nothing, then a bfp!
Good luck!


----------



## debgreasby

Grr - slept with window open so temp waaaay down. And tonight's IC OPK has 3 lines - GRRR. Hope i OV tomorrow. :)


----------



## Tulip

Looking good Deb! I may have to fake a lower temp for my currently-open circle if FF gets upset in a couple of days....


----------



## tinybutterfly

3 lines Deb??? take a picture? it's just one of those things i've never seen before hehe


omg chocolate, i really really hope i can follow in your footsteps!!!


----------



## WannaB

Well normally I would be jumping for joy at this point because I only have a 12 day lp, damn pessaries, she better hurry up, I need her back!:hissy:


----------



## debgreasby

TB the testline and the other are too faint to show on a pic :(


----------



## WannaB

Ive had a bit of trouble with my opks this cycle too Debs, seems the new pre-natals Im taking are effecting them a bit, leaves a huge pink smuge on them if the urine is too strong, its weird!:wacko:


----------



## tinybutterfly

too bad they don't show in pictures

but well, instead of staring at that picture i will keep everything crossed so you get a positive one soon!


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping by to say hi!

Deb - Sorry about the OPK troubles!

TB - I bite my nails anyway... so imagine now! LOL I'm hoping you follow in chocolate's footsteps too!!!

Michelle - Hoping witchy-poo shows soon so you can get on to your BFP cycle! :hugs: Damn that "missing ovary" for making it every other instead of every! LOL

Who did I miss? I dunno... my poor brain no worky so well some days! :rofl:

Since Deb can't post her OPK with 3 lines, I'll post my negative ones for you! :winkwink:

Edit: I swear there's color on those last 2!
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i swear i can see it too! it's coming, it's coming....


afm, no testing with fmu today...
the boy got up to get ready for work and normally i get up when he already left.
but today i HAD to pee, but mister was in the bathroom and as i grab my cup he turns around,
goes to hang over me and be like "and what are you going to do?" while laughing hysterically,
needless to say i couldn't do it anymore then, i need focus to aim lol

temps are back up though... will test later, smu will have to do, or i might try to squeeze out some more, who knows


opk dark, hpt negative... i'm expecting spotting today and my af tomorrow, bleh


----------



## tinybutterfly

my tests from the past 8 days (tested every morning)

green is opk, blue hpt
last opk is from this morning, as is the last hpt

normal
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/opks-1.jpg

invert
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/opksinvert-1.jpg


----------



## dawny690

TB I see faint lines on both preg tests both normal and invert :dust: xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

seriously??? you must have a set of highly trained eyes then hehe! i hope you're right!!!!

when i looked at them again a minute ago i could swear
i saw a very very very faint pink line on the last one, without tilting my head in weird positions
or squinting my eyes

but i don't dare to believe it's actually true just yet


----------



## dawny690

Yes more noticable on last one and it is faint but I didnt sqint or tilt my head :lol: and thats without my glasses on :D xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Your temp is soaring too :dance: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I see the faint lines too!!! And I didn't have to squint either! :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Oooo looking good TB - good luck!

AFM I can't get the hang of this temping business! I keep waking in the early hours and I think that's what is sending my temp wacky! Prime example - todays! Should I just discard it and hope I have better luck tomorrow?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! Discard that one, Kimmy! :hugs:


----------



## posh

I just want to check something with you guys. When recording a +OPK, do I record only the ones that are as dark or darker than the control line, or should I record them all?


----------



## Megg33k

You would record the others as negatives. But the ones that are as dark or darker as positives. Does that make sense? I'm tired, so I can't be sure! LOL


----------



## Firedancer41

posh said:


> I just want to check something with you guys. When recording a +OPK, do I record only the ones that are as dark or darker than the control line, or should I record them all?

Posh, an OPK is positive only if it is as dark or darker than the control line. Because we have some degree of LH in our systems, there will often be a second, lighter line, but that is considered a neg. OPK.

HTH!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay me!!! Positive OPK! That's tonight's entertainment taken care of ;)

Only prob is, i think i have a water infection! Drinking loads to try and flush it out. It hurts :(


----------



## Firedancer41

debgreasby said:


> Yay me!!! Positive OPK! That's tonight's entertainment taken care of ;)
> 
> Only prob is, i think i have a water infection! Drinking loads to try and flush it out. It hurts :(

I had to look up *water infection* as I've seen it mentioned here before. We don't call UTIs by that name here in the states :)

I used to get them quite frequently, and they are painful! Garlic is a natural antibiotic, so when I come down with one, I take garlic supplements and cranberry capsules. Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## debgreasby

Firedancer41 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Yay me!!! Positive OPK! That's tonight's entertainment taken care of ;)
> 
> Only prob is, i think i have a water infection! Drinking loads to try and flush it out. It hurts :(
> 
> I had to look up *water infection* as I've seen it mentioned here before. We don't call UTIs by that name here in the states :)
> 
> I used to get them quite frequently, and they are painful! Garlic is a natural antibiotic, so when I come down with one, I take garlic supplements and cranberry capsules. Hope you're feeling better soon!Click to expand...

Thanks for that, will give it a try!


----------



## hoping:)

Yay TB! Your tests are looking like they are leading to a :bfp::happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

keeping fingers crossed for myself atm

normally today is the day i have some brown af spotting
nothing so far....
and this afternoon, when i was taking my lunch break i all of a sudden got sooooo tired!
i really could have laid myself there and sleep... wasn't much fun bc there were lots of
crying kids that all wanted food at the same time, my poor nervous system!!!

but i'm home now, still tired but the baby catalog just arrived in the mail, yay!


----------



## Minimin

ohh TB- I have the same sleep thing going on. I had to take a nap yesterday and today and I had to force myself to get up and not carry on sleeping. :shock:


----------



## puppymom32

Best of luck TB FXXX for you.


----------



## WannaB

Umm whoever is holding my witch hostage, give her back! :rofl: Yah for a +opk Debs, boo for the uti!:nope: Cmon TB lets see your bfp!!!:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i'll make sure i don't have to pee when bf is in the bathroom tomorrow LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Deb - :happydance: for your +OPK! Sorry about the UTI though! Cranberry juice! LOTS OF IT! :hugs:

TB - C'mon, BFP!!! I can't wait to add you to the other list! :)


----------



## WannaB

My witch finally showed!:happydance: Its so wrong on all levels that Im happy about that!:rofl:


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Deb - :happydance: for your +OPK! Sorry about the UTI though! Cranberry juice! LOTS OF IT! :hugs:
> 
> TB - C'mon, BFP!!! I can't wait to add you to the other list! :)

Megg, hope you don't mind me adding on here, but I wanted to clarify that if cranberry juice is being used for UTI, it needs to be the pure unsweetened kind. The more common cranberry juice or juice cocktail has sugar which will actually feed the bacteria ...this is why I prefer to use cranberry capsules over juice; it is just too tart straight up for me.

I do however like to add a splash of it to my water in summertime :)


----------



## Megg33k

Michelle - Nope... You won't hear me tell you it's wrong... Do you remember me 2 weeks ago? LOL

Firedancer - Go for it! I hadn't given it much thought. I hadn't had a UTI in years. Honestly, I didn't read through all the posts, so I didn't even know that cranberry had already been posted! LOL Thanks for clarifying for me! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Quite upset with FF, it's forcing me to fix my temps in order to give me the o-day I require! I've never had to fight it before!

C'mon tb's BFP, show yer face! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i agree with your choice of O day :)


still no bfp, not even a faint line today...
af should arrive today, around 11am... i checked my cervix to see if there was blood already
but it's all creamy stuff and cervix is low and closed.
bah, if af hasn't arrived before noon i'm buying other tests in town this afternoon


----------



## Megg33k

I like the sound of that last bit, TB! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Apple cider vinegar is the best for UTI's, none of that wussy cranberry stuff!:haha: Yeah cranberry probably tastes better though, the apple cider vinegar isnt for the faint of heart:haha:, but it sure does clear them up super quickly! We will either have Debs cured instantly or feeling sick as a dog!:rofl:

TB Im still waiting for that bfp missy!


----------



## debgreasby

WannaB said:


> Apple cider vinegar is the best for UTI's, none of that wussy cranberry stuff!:haha: Yeah cranberry probably tastes better though, the apple cider vinegar isnt for the faint of heart:haha:, but it sure does clear them up super quickly! We will either have Debs cured instantly or feeling sick as a dog!:rofl:
> 
> TB Im still waiting for that bfp missy!

Lol, thanks! Well, bit the bullet and went to the doctor! Am on antibiotics( 500mg 3x a day) My tummy is really tender, so doc said if i'm no better by the weekend i've got to go back Monday. OMG the pain! Just hope it's nothing more serious. He mentioned my loss, so i'm hoping it's not related to that.

Will this have an effect on TTC? I OV'd yesterday, managed to DTD last night. In the 2ww now, guess it's wait and see time!


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, me again! Hope you don't mind me asking...but I woke up 1 hour early this morning so took my temp then. Am I right in thinking that I have to add 1/10th for each half hour? So the actual reading was 36.03 but I would put 36.05 into FF? Sorry for the dumb ques, I just know you ladies know what you're talking about! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Megg33k

No clue, Deb. Hope not though! :hugs: Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you... Hope you feel better soon! xx

Kimmy - You're right and wrong at the same time! LOL It is 1/10 (0.10) of a degree per half hour... but 36.03 + 0.20 = 36.23... not 36.05! I've made the same mistake myself! LOL Honestly... on CD9... I don't think it matters if you adjust it or not though! :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Haha I am such a dumbass! :rofl: Thanks for clearing that one up megg!


----------



## Megg33k

No problem, Kimmy! :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ehm what you're adding is 1/100, 1/10 is going from 36.05 to 36.15

and tbh, i take my temp when i wake up, no matter what time that is as i don't have set times to get up, 
and i'm definatly not going to set my alarm in the weekend to take my temp instead of sleeping in, mmmm... sleeeeeping....is it bedtime yet?


eta: ok, lol... i replied and halfway i heard the cat scratch the door to get in and i got distracted haha, you already figured it out


----------



## KimmyB

thanks TB - I just used an online BBT adjuster - maths never was my strong point :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I'm sad to say that I love math. I was even on the "math team." We did math as a team sport! :rofl:


----------



## KimmyB

It's something I wish I was good at but no....DH is sort of a maths genius (in my eyes anyway!) So hopefully our offspring will inherit that from him! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

If mine aren't good at math, I'll have to worry about whether or not they belong to either of us! DH isn't too bad at it either! LOL


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ i agree with your choice of O day :)
> 
> 
> still no bfp, not even a faint line today...
> af should arrive today, around 11am... i checked my cervix to see if there was blood already
> but it's all creamy stuff and cervix is low and closed.
> bah, if af hasn't arrived before noon i'm buying other tests in town this afternoon

hey huns so sorry it taking so long for ur :bfp: or af to show, if u get another test today huns try use it with fmu tomorrow its just it is rare to test in morning get bfn then test at night and get bfp BUT i say rare but i know many who have had that happen its just if u inly plan on buying one u want get best use out of it right? and tomorrow FMU would be best for that, but its ur choice huns please dnt think im telling u what to do :blush: but also this way af is defo late, many people get bfn day af due but test day after she due and bfp, like i did last pregnancy i was due af 14dpo no show bfn at 15dpo still no af but bfp very very faint but defo a bfp.
i hope its bfp for u huns : friends::hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so im symptoms spotting but i just cnt ignore it, especially when i have the thickest whitest CM ever and the last 4 days is a very unusual amount for what i normally have on a non preg cycle :shock: and also since 4 dpo (now 7) iv had very odd twinges in the uterine area also very odd for so early in the dpo, i usually get twinges like this few days b4 af but she is long way off being due just yet, chart is not looking like anything is going on BUT iv never did for any preg have a second rise in temp or triasphic temps so i really dont bother with taking my temps seriously after ov in that way, i did have a small dip today in temp was actually kind of suprised even though it doesnt look a big drop at 7dpo for me ny drop is good yay hoping it implant :winkwink: arrrrhhh who am i kidding we all know af gonna show for me :rofl: (thats my attitude as not to get hurt when she does :winkwink:) but PMA PMA PMA for all us girls xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ no worries, i wasn't planning on using the ones i bought this afternoon...
i'm doubting if i should even buy some, can't seem to find much good feedback on the
ones we have in our stores, must investigate!

i always test with fmu (ok, except when bf is hanging over me to have a giggle, but what are the odds lol)


well, i'm off now, HPT hunting and getting papers in order, funz!!!


----------



## Megg33k

charlie - Sounds promising! FX'd for you! :hugs:

TB - Hope you can find some you like! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i bought 2 CB (not digital ones though) and a "Quid?" (doubt you guys know this brand lol).
CB is blue dye, those are more sensitive right? guess i'll use one of those tomorrow morning
if af doesn't arrive... still nothing so far, whooooohoooooo


----------



## Firedancer41

TB, I am so excited for ya! Here's an extra sprinkling of :dust: for you!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

TB huns yay u got some tests, i think the original CB are wonderful hey have always worked for me day af is due i used one when i found out with my daughter BUT pls beware of them when the 10min is up throw it away coz they are notorious like many blue dye tests for blue evaps if nothing shows in 10 min huns then its neg and wait again for the next mornings FMU if af no show, god im so excited for u and yes in UK iv never heard of quid, quid is what we call a pound coin over here :haha: cnt wait for ur results tomorrow now huns yay xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ lol, oh if only that were the price of the tests... i'd buy many quids hahaha


----------



## tinybutterfly

Firedancer41 said:


> TB, I am so excited for ya! Here's an extra sprinkling of :dust: for you!!!

aw, thankyouuuu :)


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ lol, oh if only that were the price of the tests... i'd buy many quids hahaha

thats so crap u cnt get many good brands where ur located sounds like only good one u can get hold of is CB?? where r u from huns?? see in UK we have so many god dam tests that sometimes i just wish there was only the one :haha: but it does help wen u have a budget, also can u not get delivery from amazon web site??? if u can then u can get cheap tests, frer's the lot on there :winkwink:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Charliemarina!
Whats going on girl! Hope your doing well.

TB- been reading this thread in nervous anticipation. have everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ there was a problem with amazon to get it to me, can't remember what it was,
maybe they don't ship to my country (belgium btw) or i didn't have the right payment method.

and i think our brands are dutchifications of the english ones,
it is possible, bc our Lays crisps used to be called Smith's
and i know our Always/Alldays pads have a different name abroad as well
for example for hpt's, our "life" looks alot like a FRER, wanted to buy that one but the one store
that sold those switched to CB recently.


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Hey Charliemarina!
> Whats going on girl! Hope your doing well.
> 
> TB- been reading this thread in nervous anticipation. have everything crossed for you :dust:

hey cheeky chick how are u long time no hear where have u been huns? missed ya :friends:
well im 7dpo huns and doing a opk as hpt experiment going to do thread now for it if any girls wanna join me :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ there was a problem with amazon to get it to me, can't remember what it was,
> maybe they don't ship to my country (belgium btw) or i didn't have the right payment method.
> 
> and i think our brands are dutchifications of the english ones,
> it is possible, bc our Lays crisps used to be called Smith's
> and i know our Always/Alldays pads have a different name abroad as well
> for example for hpt's, our "life" looks alot like a FRER, wanted to buy that one but the one store
> that sold those switched to CB recently.

ooo i see thats a pain :hissy: it wouldn't surprise me if ur right though huns about that test being frer just under a different name, our pads in the UK are still always and we have alldays aswell, i do think its odd though how it can be the same thing under a different name very confusing, have u tried home health?? maybe they deliver to you coz god TTC must be very expensive for u, so what opks do u get huns or do u not opk? sorry being nosey dnt know much about other countries and what they have, quite interesting im finding :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've not done opk's untill this cycle bc they are so expensive here,
they cost like &#8364;25 for 5 tests in the box, i mean...WTF??? lol
i bought mine on ebay (WondFo brand), at least that ships internationally, plus...CHEAP!
so ttc hasn't been expensive for me, i just have to remember to order on time bc it
usually takes a while to get here (like... 2 weeks!).

there is 1 internetstore that delivers to my country and has decent tests for an ok price (Sensitest.nl),
it's the site my gyn uses too to get his tests lol...so it's definatly reliable too then
that's where i got my first HPT's from (6 for &#8364;8)

then i switched to ebay cheapies (10 for &#8364;3 or something, only had to pay shipping)

all in all i think i spent about...&#8364;60 on cheapies in our 1.5 yr of ttc
bc i simply refused to buy the expensive tests... i would have lost a fortune if i had
to buy all those in our stores lol!
the 3 i bought now are the first i bought since ttc (i previously bought some too during my college years when we had an oopsy lol)


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, TB! :dust:


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh just for myself... 

- stuffy nose the past few days
- extremely emotional at times, not to the point i'm crying... but close, for random things
i see on tv that touch me in one way or another.
- no bloating, i usually have some before af, tummy stays surprisingly un-aflike


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, TB! Can't wait for your BFP! It has to be!!! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Megg33k said:


> Okay, I'm posting this in here as proof for the off chance that I'm right! I was looking at my lunar fertility and I was born 2 days before the waning moon. Fertility is supposed to be extra special during the cycle in your birth month. Well, I'll be done with my Soy in 2 more days... today's dose and then 2 others. March 5 is 2 days before the waning moon and 6 days after my last dose and ovulation should fall 5-10 days after the last dose.
> 
> So, on top of March 5 being the same lunar condition as the night I was born and within the appropriate timing for my Soy... It's my cousin's birthday (which means nothing) AND the 29th anniversary of my coming home from the hospital/my parents meeting me/first finding my family! How special would it be if I could start my family on the anniversary of me finding my family? I was adopted, so I was pretty well alone from Feb 25 till March 5. But, I finally had parents and a family on March 5. It would just be perfect! I want this so very much now. Hopeful and terrified! That sums it up!

Temp dropped this morning and I had a ton of slippery CM earlier with pink streaks on the tissue. I think I might have called it! :happydance: Time to go :sex: like mad!!!


----------



## Tulip

TB... I'm waiting for your BFP darling :D

and Megg... Get strumping!

AFM, FF tried to change my o-date this morning. I told it I would only accept it's first answer and overrode. I am seriously not going to risk these ambiguous temps next cycle, it's too stressful!!


----------



## Megg33k

Done and done, Nik! :) Even did the fertility rite that I got from Sam with my casting! FX'd that I made a baby tonight! Oh, and good for you not letting FF push you around! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

will have to disappoint... nothing on the cheapie, nothing on the CB
i do expect af to come now, maybe it was a chemical, i had a faint positive on that IC
a few days ago, meh... dunno... we'll see i guess


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: TB- until she is here there is still hope!

My temps tell me there is a chance I am and my symptoms are zilch :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

at only 8dpo, what do you expect symptomwise?

btw, if you discard the two higher temps on feb 20 and 23 does ff give you CH then?


----------



## Minimin

^^^ Last time i had some weird twinges and fluttering in my lower pelvic area! albeit ended in a MMC :(

My two high temps are because I had a darn cold- I discarded the temps in between those dates. I have now also discarded 20 and 23 and still no CH. But I do use the CBFM and believe that gave me a peak on CD14 and 15!


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies. I've been head-down trying to get through the boring pre-ov stage so haven't been on here much. Coming up to ov time now so something to look forward to again!

Where on earth are your CH Minimin?! Chart is looking very nice indeed though!

Don't lose hope TB, she hasn't shown yet! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Tulip - I would say probably CD20 for ov (based on CBFM and temps) but can understand the frustration when FF can't make up its mind! Looks like you've covered it anyway - hope the 2ww speeds by!

Megg - yay for EWCM and temp drop - will look forward to stalking your chart over the weekend!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

You know what's funny, TripleB... It wasn't the stretchy EWCM stuff at all... It felt watery but was really slippery. It was bizarre. Does that count as EWCM even if there was no stretch?

TB - You aren't out yet! :hugs:

Min - WTF @ your lack of CH's?!?! That's SO strange!!!

Okay, girls... I need advice. I took my temp this morning at 7:15am. I went to bed at midnight. That's not normal for me. I usually go to bed around 3-5am and take my temp at noon. So, if I adjust, it will look like I O'd yesterday. If I leave it, it won't... but I don't know if I'll be getting a normal time temp tomorrow or a weird one like today. Do I just see if I still have the "growing pains" in my ovaries still today and don't adjust if I do? And adjust it if I don't? I dunno what to do! Advice?


----------



## TripleB

Megg - slippery has got to be good for the little guys - maybe even less friction than egg-white?! Lots of charts just have wet around ovulation time rather than egg-white so I'd say its looking good!

Ah that makes sense now about you going to bed late and getting up at noon - I was beginning to worry that you are bionic woman and never sleep! Either that or I was operating in another time zone! My feeling is that if you had the normal about of sleep it probably wouldn't screw with your temps too much (could be wrong?). That said if you get physical symptoms of ov (lucky girl if not painful) I would adjust accordingly.

x


----------



## tinybutterfly

pffff cervix is low, firm and closed... not very pregnant like
on the other hand, i harvested a big gush of lotionlike white stuff and it didn't smell like period at all
the suspeeense is killing meeee!


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Closed isn't very AF like either! I think you're still okay! Clearblue are 50mIU, btw! So, not very sensitive! :hugs:

TripleB - You are definitely in another time zone, honey! :) I'm -6:00 CST (in the midwest in U.S.)!!! LOL I'm not a Brit... I just speak it! :rofl:

I do get symptoms and O is painful... but I remember waking up several times last night and I don't know if any of them were from O pain! It doesn't last long when it happens, so I could have not really noticed and just stirred a bit. I haven't had any little ovary twinges yet today... so that would suggest that I might have missed it last night. I woke up feeling like I'd been sweating... and I do get hot flashes when the eggy pops! So... most things point toward the likelihood of it being last night. Waiting to see if the CM dries up today! Frustrated at the not knowing! Adjusters put it an entire degree higher and that's terribly unlikely! I'm so confused!


----------



## TripleB

Haha - I knew you were in the US, was just worried I was too as you always seem to be awake the same time as me! Have to say you do the Brit-speak well though (as does TB or are you a Brit abroad TB?)

Oh its all so confusing. Someone has got to invent the mail-order baby soon (send off a lock of hair in the post or something and get a nice package in return!). Looks like you've got ov covered though if it was yesterday or today... 

x


----------



## tinybutterfly

haha no, 100% belgian :)
guess i adapted to what i see here... saying things are pants and such lol

lol, mail-order baby... that's what i said when i was younger
"i don't want to be pregnant, i'll just wait to have kids untill they can breed them in an aquarium"
i must admit i'm looking forward to showing off a bump though hehehe


----------



## Megg33k

TB - I'd take it either way! LOL Mail order or bumpity bump! I just want the end result at this point! :)

TripleB - Oh! Gotcha! LOL Yeah, I do seem to keep Brit hours some days! Of course, I tend to sleep from about 10am-6pm your time! So, maybe not? LOL Maybe if I worked nights!!!

I'm up for the lock of hair in the post and getting a baby back! I'm SO in! I definitely have it covered if it was yesterday... I'll BD again tonight just in case! I'm just hoping to sleep better hours for a better temp tomorrow! I like the idea of sleeping at night... but I don't like the temp confusion the next day! :( 

On a bright note, I believe the pink streaks on my tissue were a gift from the universe telling me that I was going to O before I expected! I was thinking it would be this coming Tuesday... not yesterday or today! LOL So, I was pleasantly surprised to get the warning!


----------



## TripleB

Are you French-speaking or Flemish-speaking Belgian - or lucky enough to be both?! I have a very good friend in Brussels so am a frequent Belgium visitor!

That's the only thing, I would like the bump too, hmmmm - might have to re-think the mail-order baby! Wish it wasn't soo tricky though!

x


----------



## TripleB

Sounds like mother nature is on your side this month Megg! Keep her sweet for the rest of us will ya?! x


----------



## Megg33k

I'll do my best, sweetie! Sticky beans all around this month! :D


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh meg, exciting!!!! and thankgod it's coming now and not when OH is away!

tripleB, i'm from the flemish speaking part but i can speak french too, not perfect (and esp not writing) but i can get by.
we get taught french in school for 8 years, i'll admit that the grammar didn't really stick
but i can follow conversations and i understand what ppl are trying to explain to me,
but the other way around is much harder, i really have to think about what i want to say then.
don't have that with english, that just comes more naturally


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Thanks, hun! Luckily, I won't be having any time without OH this cycle now though. The trip that would be keeping us apart has been postponed till Summer! I intend to be quite knocked up by then though! LOL


----------



## Charliemarina

megg you WILL be knocked up by then :mrgreen: :dust::friends: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, charlie! :hugs: Tons of :dust: to you too!


----------



## Megg33k

Good news... sort of! After some caffeine, my ovary pain is back (caffeine makes it worse)! So, I guess that means that O hasn't happened yet and my temp might be right! Woohoo! Hoping it pops today!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all! I am new to chart stalking on this thread (but way to active in other threads!). Just wanted to say hi and all that. My chart is not worth looking at presently as my ovaries are still snoozing through the early days of the cycle - only another 2 weeks or so until ovulation!

Megg - good luck on the eggy popping. I bet you are missing CBFM aren't you!

Tinybutterfly - your chart looks good - I hope you get that BFP soon! I have family in Belgium (a place called Autre Eglise) but I have never mastered flemish as they speak French, although they assure me it is "Belgian"!

Hope you all have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## tinybutterfly

yes, they speak belgian-french, that's true haha
it's just small differences with the french in france though, like certain numbers they say differently...
but all french speaking ppl understand eachother, it's a bit like the different accents you have in UK and USA


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> yes, they speak belgian-french, that's true haha
> it's just small differences with the french in france though, like certain numbers they say differently...
> but all french speaking ppl understand eachother, it's a bit like the different accents you have in UK and USA


you find this the same as greek and turkish language they have some words that are the same but i guess it all boils down to fact there all close together xx


----------



## Megg33k

Lambs - Not really missing the CBFM . It never gave me a Peak... EVER! LOL I miss peeing on so many sticks though! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

Charliemarina said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> yes, they speak belgian-french, that's true haha
> it's just small differences with the french in france though, like certain numbers they say differently...
> but all french speaking ppl understand eachother, it's a bit like the different accents you have in UK and USA
> 
> 
> you find this the same as greek and turkish language they have some words that are the same but i guess it all boils down to fact there all close together xxClick to expand...

oh, that's the opposite imo :p, greek and turkish are two different languages alltogether (they are right? different alfabets etc too, if not, where have i been all this time? lol) who happen to have some words in common,
that's like that in all languages, bc of the shared bigger language that once was spoken, and also bc of location.
at least when i hear them speak i can tell if it's a greek person or a turkish person.
with the france-french, swiss-french, canadian-french, belgian-french...
you hear it's the same language but they have small differences :)


----------



## TripleB

TB my best friend spent a year in Liege as part of her French degree and came back with a distinctly Belgian-French accent. To this day French people think she's Belgian! We've got some crazy accents going on in the UK too, sometimes hard for other Brits to understand!

Woohoo Megg, happy for you and really hope it's your cycle.

Hey Charlie, have high hopes for you this cycle too!

Hi Lamburai, welcome to stalkers-r-us!

X


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahaha yes, is what my swiss friend told me too, "you really have the belgian accent" LOL.
i once met up with a bunch of girls in paris and when i went home 4 days later i spoke
perfect Doncaster english, it freaked my bf out bc it seemed like he had another gf haha


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know anything about any of these languages! I barely have my own down! LOL


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> yes, they speak belgian-french, that's true haha
> it's just small differences with the french in france though, like certain numbers they say differently...
> but all french speaking ppl understand eachother, it's a bit like the different accents you have in UK and USA
> 
> 
> you find this the same as greek and turkish language they have some words that are the same but i guess it all boils down to fact there all close together xxClick to expand...
> 
> oh, that's the opposite imo :p, greek and turkish are two different languages alltogether (they are right? different alfabets etc too, if not, where have i been all this time? lol) who happen to have some words in common,
> that's like that in all languages, bc of the shared bigger language that once was spoken, and also bc of location.
> at least when i hear them speak i can tell if it's a greek person or a turkish person.
> with the france-french, swiss-french, canadian-french, belgian-french...
> you hear it's the same language but they have small differences :)Click to expand...

hey huns yes sorry i should have said properly they are 2 different languages but share some words, god i should read bk my threads b4 clicking post ha ha!!

oh so the French u mean is more accent wise, like in uk we all speak same language we just have different accents?? xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yep, that's what i meant :)
haha no worries 'bout proofreading everything you type, being a proud mom of two
i'm sure you have waaay better things to do
xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

ha ha yeah huns, well i wouldnt call cleaning and washing up waaaaay better than spending time on here but im defo a proud MUMMY to my babies and a busy mum at that got say though roll on university soon :yipee:, so TB huns still no :bfp? xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

my opk isn't positive so i decided not to test, i only have 2 hpt's left and they're not cheapies,
so don't want to waste them.
last time i didn't get a bfp untill 16dpo, so if she isn't here tomorrow i'll break open that FRER like thingy i bought over here, see what that says.

i checked cervix, still no blood up there but i do feel some cramping, pulling on and off
so we'll see... i expect that if she comes it will be today, and if not i can get hopeful


----------



## Minimin

Ahhh the suspense TB!

Dunno whats going on with my CH- todays temp didnt bring them on either? :(


----------



## Charliemarina

Minimin said:


> Ahhh the suspense TB!
> 
> Dunno whats going on with my CH- todays temp didnt bring them on either? :(

huns ok go into ur manual override setting its prob not clicked onto advanced its prob waiting for u to override and place ov urself, see if that works babes as there should be cross hairs if on advanced, let me know if works huns :winkwink:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm having some blood i'm afraid, it was on my tampon i put in after sex (i don't like leaking :p)
just a drip of pinkish blood... so i hope it's just from having sex, and not af

feel odd pulling too...esp had it after i lifted the dishwasher we just bought


----------



## Tulip

Pah.... irritated cervix. Your chart looks A-MAZ-ING. xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ aaah while i see you here...

i've wanted to say something, every time i come on here and see my signature after
i posted and i haven't taken my prenatals yet, i go take them and then i say 
"thankyouuuu Ruby for reminding me!!!"
just thought you had to know that :)


----------



## Tulip

Oh bless you! Ruby will be so proud! She is a big angel now, she turned 24 weeks gestation - viable! - yesterday. Her daddy and I are going to take her some flowers tomorrow xx


----------



## Charliemarina

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ aaah while i see you here...
> 
> i've wanted to say something, every time i come on here and see my signature after
> i posted and i haven't taken my prenatals yet, i go take them and then i say
> "thankyouuuu Ruby for reminding me!!!"
> just thought you had to know that :)

hey huns, so sorry u got blood but as has been said it could be irritated cervix from the sex as in pregnancy more blood rushes down there and sex can sometimes burst some vessels bringing out some blood which can defo be mistaken for af.
also huns its ur choice personally but just a quick warning, tampons at any stage of pregnancy are a NO NO so i would defo advise against using them until u know af is actually here, i hate feeling also of leaking but tampons can cause in-adverse effects on ur cervix in pregnancy and doc told me also ur more prone to toxic shock syndrome in preg too but like i say huns it ur choice just thought i should say in-case u didnt know :blush: xxxx really hope it not af huns keep us updated pleaaaassseeee!!!


----------



## Minimin

How ya doing Charliemarina! Hope all is well with you.
My chards still all over the place- no major symptoms- tired, and cranky- but thats normal! LOL. Also starving all the time and I did get some weird twinges down in pelvic reagion- but nothing like the time I had them for my MMC!!
Stay well.. Dh is hounding me to help him take some crap to the dump- like I have nothing better to do-- rather be hanging with my bandb girls :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

CharlieMarina, oh i didn't know it was bad to do that, will not do it anymore then, thanks :)


no more blood, just the weird cramps... man, i hope i get to see a BFP tomorrow!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm still quite hopeful, TB!

Girls... My temp went DOWN instead of UP! WTH?!?!?! I'm getting pissed! Maybe it was late enough in the evening that I'm having a temp drop today to reflect the late O? Maybe? Hopefully? I don't know what else those pains yesterday could have possibly been! :nope:


----------



## TripleB

Hey Megg, as yesterday's temp was taken at a funny time maybe thats just making it look like today was a dip? I reckon a nice big rise tomorrow for you young lady (if you have a proper night's sleep - sorry, sound like your mother!) x


----------



## TripleB

tinybutterfly said:


> CharlieMarina, oh i didn't know it was bad to do that, will not do it anymore then, thanks :)
> 
> 
> no more blood, just the weird cramps... man, i hope i get to see a BFP tomorrow!

Glad there's no more blood TB. I had irritated cervix in my MMC pregnancy - freaked me out a lot. Will have to remind myself this time (which is going to be this month by the way, I have decided and placed my order for a December baby!) that it doesn't mean anything is wrong. That said I'll probably be so stressed that I won't let DH come near me for 9 months!

Hope that BFP arrives for you tomorrow, I hope its just being shy - your chart is so nice! x


----------



## Megg33k

Good call, TripleB! Maybe it is yesterday's making today's look like a dip! I'm thinking about discarding it now that you've said that! Hmmm!!! We're going to go see what it looks like! :)

Edit: I discarded 2 temps... How do we feel about it now?


----------



## TripleB

We like it! I bet it goes up tomorrow and starts looking real pretty! x


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! I like it too! Honestly... I think I lied earlier! :( I'm now pretty sure the temp was right and I was wrong!!! I got about 10 minutes of pulsating, throbbing pain over my left ovary area with a very characteristic (O symptom) headache. So, I'm thinking maybe last night was a good try but tonight was the real deal?


----------



## tinybutterfly

bah... no 2010 baby for me aparently... why is faith always against what i want???


----------



## TripleB

So sorry TB, that was a cruel cycle for making you wait like that. You might still make into 2010 you know. Hope AF isn't too much of a witch for you and the next couple of weeks fly by. X


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yeah, but i always said no december or january baby bc it's too close to all the holidays and exam periods

i'll just see what happens this month, it's not like we're not going to try


----------



## Tulip

I've always said I never wanted a Christmas baby but as you say, it's not a reason to not try this month - it could be the most perfect eggy ever, would be a shame to waste it. But if you;re out, how come FF still says CD32?? confused dot com!

If I'm blessed with a Christmas baby, that child will also have a summer birthday :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ it says CD1 for me now, i think FF only updates the tickers every hour or so


----------



## TripleB

Same here, never wanted Christmas baby but now I think it would be a pretty awesome Christmas present! Really hate my early Jan birthday though...

I don't know what my body is playing at. Have spotting on cd11 for third cycle in a row. First time it turned into light AF so counted it as a short annovulatory cycle. Second time it went away and I ovulated 4 days later. Hopefully it will be the same this month, otherwise there's a nasty pattern starting and I have to wait nearly 40 days between each ovulation. Makes me sad and angry as had a nice regular cycle with no spotting before MMC, as if TTC isn't hard enough!

Oh well, going to make DH take me out for lunch to cheer me up! X


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> If I'm blessed with a Christmas baby, that child will also have a summer birthday :)

i'm gonna do that too! :)
i had a friend who's bday was early january, she gave pressies in school on her
bday but her bday parties weren't untill summer and then we all went to the beach!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, TB!!! GUTTED! :cry: I'm soooo sorry! :hugs:

TripleB - Hopefully you're just -4dpo! LOL No AF... Can't be! :hugs:

I've always been against a holiday baby too... but I'm not taking anything for granted anymore. If I'm meant to have a baby at an inopportune time... So be it! In fact, I think it would be MORE LIKELY for me to succeed when my due date would be at a bad time! LOL Sods law, yeah?

I'm SO hoping for a temp rise in the morning! Think "temp shifty" thoughts for me?


----------



## hoping:)

So sorry TB:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

My chart... LOOK! :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

I knew it! Good work Megg's-egg! So ov yesterday right? X


----------



## WannaB

Bugger TB!:hugs: And you were hoping for a temp rise Megg, you got your wish, thats one hellava rise!:happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Meg I flashed your chart at my Kevin and he goes "Whoa she's definitely ov'd!" I'll make a fully-fledged chartstalker out of him yet! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ hahahaha too cute!


i've had crying spells all through the day
i wasn't planning on having a baby in 2011 but that'll probably be the case,
unless i get lucky this month... we decided that any bday is better than no bday at all


----------



## Megg33k

TB - That's the attitude! :hugs: There's no reason that this can't be your month though! You might have a 2010 baby yet! :winkwink:

TripleB - Yes, ma'am! Definitely yesterday! Glad all the pain wasn't for not! LOL

Michelle - Yep! A rise to be proud of... One of my best actually... funny since it's still a fairly low temp for post-O for most people... but I think this thermometer (while consistent) is a bit lower than actual.

Nik - That's awesome! I can't wait until he's in here scouring through charts and whatnot. LOL Maybe it's something to do with the name? My Kevin is chart stalker too! Hell, he checks my chart in the mornings to see if I'm awake yet! :rofl:

I'm glad we're all in agreement that its over and I've done all I could! I'll give it one more go tonight... but that's a "just in case" thing.

How is everyone else?


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats on the rise Megg :D

AFM I don't know what I'm doing with this temting business! I got my first Peak today on CBFM, should I expect another temp rise tomorrow??


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Kimmy! :hugs: Judging by the looks of your chart... I'd say tomorrow or the next day, yeah! :) Hope you've been getting your :sex: sessions in?


----------



## KimmyB

Oh yes Megg, think we've got it covered...CD6,8,10,11 and plan to continue onto 12,13 and 15. How does that sound?! Hope it's enough. We tried the everyday from CD7-CD20whatever last month and it just became a drag. So we're enjoying it this month instead! Good luck hun!


----------



## KimmyB

EDIT: Started BD on CD4 actually...:blush:


----------



## TripleB

Well that's what I'd call having it covered KimmyB! Getting some good vibes on this thread for this month for all of us!

Big hugs TB, sorry it's been a tearful day for you. First day of AF is so hard when hopes come crashing down. Have to agree with you - any birthday will do at this point!

AFM, stupid spotting seems to have gone so hopefully it's just a blip and ov will happen this week!

X


----------



## KimmyB

Thanx TripleB! Fingers crossed for ov hey! Glad the stupid spotting has vacated x


----------



## Megg33k

Kimmy - Yeah, I'd call that covered! :)

TripleB - I'm getting good vibes too! Glad the spotting has gone! C'mon eggy!!!


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls woke up this morning to some wierd cramps on my left hand side low down and temp was 36.70 :shrug: any ideas? I dont know how accurate my chart is as I had to put in 2 fake temps as it was giving me white circles but the real temps were all taken at the same time of day xxxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

morning ladies :wave:

TB- so sorry she got you and i hate CD1 its very hard and depressing but huns this cycle WILL be yours.
i couldn't temp this morning was up all night near enough so temp would have been shit, opk is darker but again i need to remember that coming upto af u also get surge of LH not as high as ov but its there but this usually happens day of af or day b4 so hoping they darkening for hcg :winkwink: as af not due for another 4 days.
cant say i feel its my month and dont think it is, chart looks ok so we will see :)


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - Not sure, honey! I think it looks fine. I'd just see what tomorrow brings!

Charlie - I love your OPKs! For serious! :) I think you've got a great chance this cycle! Your chart definitely looks fab! :hugs:

AFM... My chart is even MORE FUN to stalk this morning! I took my temp WAY early... but I'm keeping it and I refuse to tell FF I took it at the wrong time. It's gorgeous, dammit! Plus, early usually equals lower temp... and it's right in line with acceptable post-o temps for me. So, I think its mine and I should totally get to keep it! LOL


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> Dawn - Not sure, honey! I think it looks fine. I'd just see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> Charlie - I love your OPKs! For serious! :) I think you've got a great chance this cycle! Your chart definitely looks fab! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... My chart is even MORE FUN to stalk this morning! I took my temp WAY early... but I'm keeping it and I refuse to tell FF I took it at the wrong time. It's gorgeous, dammit! Plus, early usually equals lower temp... and it's right in line with acceptable post-o temps for me. So, I think its mine and I should totally get to keep it! LOL

Cant temp tomorrow sleeping at work and cant temp at work :dohh: b will save some urine for opk's tomorrow xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> Dawn - Not sure, honey! I think it looks fine. I'd just see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> Charlie - I love your OPKs! For serious! :) I think you've got a great chance this cycle! Your chart definitely looks fab! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... My chart is even MORE FUN to stalk this morning! I took my temp WAY early... but I'm keeping it and I refuse to tell FF I took it at the wrong time. It's gorgeous, dammit! Plus, early usually equals lower temp... and it's right in line with acceptable post-o temps for me. So, I think its mine and I should totally get to keep it! LOL

Agreed Megg - early temp usually = lower temp so you should totally keep it (it looks far too pretty to discard!)

Still on CBFM low today but think CM is getting more watery and temp dipped bigtime this morning so hopefully that's estrogen rising and I'll get a high tomorrow followed by a peak in a few days. I want to join you ladies in the 2WW!

x


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - Oh no! Wait... Why are you sleeping at work? LOL

TripleB - That's what I'm saying! LOL And, I think O might be upon you now or tomorrow... Getting your BD in, I hope?


----------



## TripleB

We're doing the every-other-day thing, almost. Have done CD7 and CD10 and will get in the CD12 this evening! As soon as I see high on the CBFM, every day I think!

Yes Dawn - sleeping at work? That doesn't sound very TTC-friendly?!

x


----------



## dawny690

We have sleep shifts at work and tonight its my tun :cry: I hate sleepng there :hissy: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

May I ask what you do? That's curious! xx


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> May I ask what you do? That's curious! xx

A support care worker at night you have 2 staff on shift the awake night staff and a sleep staff member in case anything happens xxxx

P.S im leaving that job very soon for anothe care job with lessresidents and better prospects xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Dawn I feel for you having to sleep at work - I had to do that in my last job as a veterinary nurse - approx 7 nights spread over each month, hated it :( Yey for better prospects in the other job though!


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhh! Gotcha! Yay for leaving for something with better prospects! :)

Kimmy - NICE RISE! :happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

Hehe thanks Megg! not a patch on your wonderful rise though :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, we'll have to see if mine stays that high! I'm hoping, but I'm not holding my breath! Plus, who knows how high yours might go yet! :) Given how close our O's are... We should get our BFPs together in a couple weeks! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i can't wait to see them!!!!!!!



ugh, i hate the smell of cigaret smoke! the bf smelled like it and i nearly puked in his lap lol

sorry, doesn't have much to do with anything, i just had to blurt it out somewhere :p


----------



## TripleB

I personally would like to see Megg and Kimmy with a pair of matching BFPs! Go girls!

Totally with your TB - I can't stand it. When I was pregnant the closest I came to puking at my desk was when a colleague came in from a cigarette break and sat opposite me - grim.

x


----------



## KimmyB

How great would that be! Nice shiney matching BFPs! And TripleB you'll only be a few days behind us! Let's hope for triple celebrations in a coupla weeks!

Good luck everyone else!

TB I know what you mean about cigs! Fag breath is grim.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm also for BFPs for Megg and Kimmy... Oh wait... That's a bit self-serving! Ha! How about Megg, Kimmy, and the rest of you lot as well? I should be able to include myself in it as long as I take you all with me, right? :rofl:

Cigarette smoke! Ugh! :(


----------



## posh

Hi girls :hi:, been a while since I have been on this thread! getting through the boring stages, but hopefully Ov is just round the corner! We have been BD since CD5, so will cover all bases this cycle - plus I have been laying down afterwards for hours (tmi!) just to keep all the suckers I can :haha: :blush:
Sounds like we could have a few BFP's on the way, i wish you all luck! :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Hey posh - come and join in the agony of the 2ww with us! You're at the same stage as me - almost 2ww = double agony! Re the lying down, have you tried softcups? I'm giving them a go this cycle and they are AMAZING! I hate the legs in the air / bum on a pillow / twiddle your thumbs for 30 mins routine so these are fab! I recommend for next cycle (hopefully you won't need them though!) x


----------



## KimmyB

^^ I second that TripleB! IF you have another cycle ttc (hopefully not!) then I'd also recommend Softcups Posh! Please don't be put off by the size (sorta made my eyes water first time I saw one!) but I found them super easy to insert and no mess affterwards! Plus there's nowhere for those little suckers to go then!

Oh my, I sound like a bloody advert for Softcups :dohh:


----------



## TripleB

Haha - so you do Kimmy!

One word of warning - don't let your OH see them. If yours is anything like mine (i.e. already thinks I've gone TTC mental) softcups are visual TMI - you should have seen his face when I attempted to explain where it was going and what it was going to do!

x


----------



## KimmyB

^^ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome back, Posh!

LOL @ the softcup advert going on in here!

So, I have a strange issue! I put in a random high temp for tomorrow in FF (just to test) and I got this:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4416754073_950a9bd6be_o.jpg

WTF? So, I tried with 2 random high temps and got the same thing! Anyone want to enlighten me as to why it can't pinpoint ovulation on my chart??? :wacko:


----------



## TripleB

Between CD9 and CD18 - no kidding! I don't understand that at all. What about if you take out some of the earlier days of wet CM? That's the only thing I can see making it use CD9. x


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh.. Good call! I'll try that!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think it's bc you have 2 temps discarded :)
undiscard them or replace them with fake lower temps, it'll probably show ovulation then


----------



## Megg33k

If I un-discard them it gives it to me after like 4 days and puts it on CD17.... which is NOT correct. I've taken out all symptoms. I've taken out the 2 discarded temps and one other. I've done everything I could think of... took out almost all of my CM changes... put in + OPKs that never existed... I'm PISSED!

Screw it... I'm overriding it!


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Welcome to the "I'm going to TELL ff what it's supposed to tell me" club! xx

I've adjusted my sleep-deprived temps according to the late-waking equation , took off my override and voila! it's stuck with CD19 :D


----------



## TripleB

Haha - you're so funny Megg, I love it! Stupid FF, I say go with the override (pretty darned obvious when you ovulated!) - blue looks nicer that the red anyway! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's looking goooooooood Tulip!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nik - No kidding! I really have no choice at this point! I've adjusted everything that I can adjust... and nada! So, I'm leaving the override on!

TripleB - Yeah, pretty obvious! I do fancy blue more than red any day! Plus, how many people get to see 2dpo on their ticker? Only if you override! :)


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for the override function!


----------



## lolly25

Hi everyone :hi:
well not posted on here for a while, have been following but tried to stay off for a bit in the 'pre-ov' stage im now cd 13 and getting pale pink lines on opks and had very wcm !!! now prac all last month i had ccm i had to fake it to get ff to show 'o' . Finger x'd that this change is good !! :thumbup: x x


----------



## TripleB

Hey Lolly, yay for pre-ov stage nearly being over and wcm! Lots of ovulating / just ovulated women on this thread (hormones all over the place on here!) so you're in good company! x


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome back, Lolly! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Can I count "vivid dreams" as a pregnancy symptom at 2dpo? Please? :rofl: I kid, of course! But, it would be nice, yeah? It was even about having a baby! :D


----------



## TripleB

Grrrrr...more spotting last night and this morning and still low on CBFM. Think this is either a short annovulatory cycle or a long one with late ov. Full of cold today too and grumpy!

Enough of my moaning. Baby dreams Megg, sure sign! X


----------



## KimmyB

CROSS HAIRS!!! :happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: TripleB. Stupid spotting :grr:


----------



## Tulip

KimmyB said:


> CROSS HAIRS!!! :happydance:

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## KimmyB

Only thing I don't understand is this....I apparently ov'd on a CBFM High day and got my Peak the following day?!


----------



## posh

:rofl: at you walking soft cup adverts! I have had a look at them online, and they look pretty scary! TribleB if they work for you this cycle, I will give them a go on the next one :thumbup:.
Creamy eggwhite for me this morning, but it seems that as soon as I stop spotting i get some kind of EWCM throughout my cycle. No +OPK yet tho....hopefully soon.


----------



## Tulip

KimmyB said:


> Only thing I don't understand is this....I apparently ov'd on a CBFM High day and got my Peak the following day?!

Oooh that is weird.... but FF seems so convinced. Entirely plausible that you had a sudden surge on the day of your last High and the Peak reading caught the tail end of the surge. The temps are pretty convincing :shrug:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi everyone, just started temping and am already addicted to over analysing! Can I join you?


----------



## TripleB

Yay for crosshairs Kimmy! Bet you're a charting convert now huh?! I agree with Tulip, temps are pretty convincing and we know you've got the BDing covered!

I've had a talking to myself now and guess I can wait a few more days before writing off this cycle! 

Posh - I would be more than happy to oblige with a BFP this cycle to demonstrate the greatness of softcups!

x


----------



## TripleB

Bella's Mamma said:


> Hi everyone, just started temping and am already addicted to over analysing! Can I join you?

Hey Bella's Mamma - the more the merrier! Your chart is looking lovely and you're at the perfect stage for a good bit of stalking! x


----------



## TripleB

Have just spotted a BFP on my morning stalk! 2016 - if you're listening - congratulations! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ congrats 2016!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB - Not out yet, honey! :hugs: and :dust:

Kimmy - That is odd, but like others have said... definitely plausible... temps are convincing! :happydance:

Lucy - I'll add you now! Lovely chart!


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks girls, I was just confuddled! :wacko: but I'll go with it, still so excited for crosshairs!

TripleB - Glad you're not writing off this cycle, we have a couple of BFPs on order remember?! :haha:

Welcome Lucy :flower:

Congrats 2016, yey one tubers!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have been here just not been posting much due to boring post AF pre O period &#8211; didn&#8217;t really seem like much point as nothing much going on in my chart anyway!

Gearing up for O now but my chart looks different to last month (again) every month it seems to change, surely it should be starting to look moderately similar after 3.5 cycles of charting?

Congratulations 2016 :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Yay! congrats 2016:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Shazza - I know what you mean about thinking it would start to take on a characteristic look... but I think that just doesn't happen for some people! Good luck catching your eggy this month! :hugs:

AFM... temp plummeted today... I always dip at 3dpo... but not like this. And, I don't think it's due to not O'ing... I felt my ovaries all the way up until CD16, had O pain, and I haven't felt anything since! CM doesn't suggest that O is still coming either. I'm worried!


----------



## TripleB

Hey Megg - there are loads of charts like this, dipping below coverline at some point after ov. They always seem to rise again the next day so don't worry. Case in point 2016's chart at 7dpo and that ended in a BFP! I reckon its your body saying hmmmm, I'm going to be hot for the next 9 months so I'm going to have one last peek at what its like to be cool! Now there's some serious glass-is-always-half-full psychology for you! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Mine did at 2DPO and rocketed right back up.

Don't ask me why, but did a FRER today - bright pink line within one minute that disappeared after 5 mins! Hating these dodgy tests!! COME ON FR sort it out!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! I'm actually fighting off :cry: right now... mostly failing! I'm a fecking mess today! Pissed off, then fine, then crying at nothing, then nothing... OMG! Its making me crazy. This isn't even symptom spotting... this is undeniably obnoxious! I don't sit around and cry for fun. I don't know what's going on, but thank you... for serious! :hugs:

Deb - Damn stupid FR! :(


----------



## debgreasby

OMG Meg, i am the same - i keep randomly crying!


----------



## Tulip

Come on Meggo what's the first thing we learn at charting school? Individual temps mean NOTHING, it's all about the pattern. Proper sleep tonight please and we'll see what tomorrow brings. Don't panic - love you xx


----------



## KimmyB

Yes don't panic Megg (I know I know nothing about charting but I'm taking a heads up from the pros!) I hope you're feeling better soon - random crying is never good :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Aww Megg, no tears sweetie. More than happy to supply the PMA to you for once, you keep us all smiling most days! x


----------



## WannaB

Do you want me to give you a good virtual slap to snap you out of it?! You know I would do that for you!:haha: Get Kevin to dry those tears my lovley!:hugs:


----------



## WannaB

EEK! Look at my post count compared to how long Ive been on here! Me thinks I type too much!:blush::haha: Wonder if I can get to 4000 before the end of this cycle??!! :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Deb - Maybe we can pretend that the random bouts of crying are pregnancy symptoms, eh?

Nik - I know, I know! I didn't show up or take very good notes in charting school though! :winkwink: I did get proper sleep and took it at the right time this morning though. So, it's not that!

Kimmy - Thanks, honey! :hugs:

TripleB - Thanks! :hugs: I appreciate it! Can I just say that every time I read your username I think it's a bra size? I don't mean it badly... but it makes me laugh... sounds like a terribly odd bra size to me! "I'm a DD, what are you?"... "I'm a BBB!" I don't even know where that would fall in to line with the other sizes! :rofl:

Michelle - Yes, a good virtual slap might be in order! For sure! Kevin probably shouldn't have been near enough to me to dry my tears earlier... I was in a bit of a "hate anything within 5 feet of me" sort of mood off and on! He might have lost parts that I'll need if I don't get a BFP this cycle! :shock: Btw, my post count is ridiculous too! :happydance:

BUT! Enough about me... let's talk more about ME! :rofl: I'm feeling much better tonight. I've had 2 really lovely ladies come forward with charts that resemble mine on the cycle of their BFPs! I don't think I'd have survived without them at this point. And, all of you ladies throwing support my way... I really appreciate all of it more than you possibly know! :hugs: I'm back to my confident self that all is well here and there's nothing to stress about just yet! Thanks again though! :flower:

This is my chart overlaid onto the BFP chart of one of the lovely ladies who wanted me to know that it could be a good sign! I'm the purply bit and hers has a BFP at the end... She's now 23+3 after RM... a true testament to the "good things can happen" motto! :D

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4421591908_c360266532_o.jpg

When I un-discard all of my discarded temps (and put in the one that I refused to even admit I'd taken because it looked so bad)... This is the overlay! It's really eerily similar! :shock:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4421613380_f71cac409b_o.jpg

Leaving the temps un-discarded and as is sense it no longer matters!

How is EVERYONE ELSE tonight?


----------



## Tulip

Wow that's excellent news on the chart twin.

I'm ok... Just woke to a yawn yawn average post-o temp. No baby here I'm afraid xx


----------



## Megg33k

And you know "no baby here I'm afraid" how? Your chart overlay clearly shows that there is no real difference until 15dpo... and you, my dear, are a loooooong way from 15dpo! Head up, dammit! Don't make me fly over there to give you a proper slap! :winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

Megg33k said:


> And you know "no baby here I'm afraid" how? Your chart overlay clearly shows that there is no real difference until 15dpo... and you, my dear, are a loooooong way from 15dpo! Head up, dammit! Don't make me fly over there to give you a proper slap! :winkwink:

LMAO.... says she who had a tantrum over a single temp :haha: I love this relationship we have :D I'm just trying not to get my hopes up over this excessive creamy CM I've been having for a week! xx


----------



## WannaB

Test! :-=


----------



## Tulip

WannaB said:


> Test :-=

Poke it. ;)


----------



## WannaB

I thought if it was in teeny tiny font you might miss it! :rofl:


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Morning girls! How we all doing? So I have a question...I usually try to take my temp at 6am but I woke up at 4.30 :dohh: So I took my temp then (36.30) then when my alarm went off at 6am I took it again (36.45) So whick would you use for your chart if it was you?


----------



## WannaB

It wont matter since you have already ovulated, to make the chart look neat I would put in the second temp!


----------



## debgreasby

BFN, ho hum.


----------



## posh

My temp took a dip this morning, does that mean the the big O is lurking round the corner?
Am also getting faint lines on the OPK, I never get lines ever!


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks WannaB - That's what I thought, looks much prettier with the second temp! I just want to get it right because I want to see my post ov temps (this is my first month temping and it's all still a novelty!)

Deb - Crappy BFN :(

Posh - Not sure hun, I'm new and crap at this! I'm sure someone will be along to answer soon :flower:


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> TripleB - Thanks! :hugs: I appreciate it! Can I just say that every time I read your username I think it's a bra size? I don't mean it badly... but it makes me laugh... sounds like a terribly odd bra size to me! "I'm a DD, what are you?"... "I'm a BBB!" I don't even know where that would fall in to line with the other sizes! :rofl:

:rofl: I know, I know! I realised as soon as I signed off on a post as "TripleB"! Thought it was fairly amusing so decided to leave it! My surname begins with B and when I was pregnant I told DH that baby was the size of a Baked Bean - hence three B's! Unfortunately it never got any bigger than a Baked Bean but the name stuck and I intend to use it next time too - when it will grow into a baby - QuadrupleB? Whaddya think?! (That would be some weird bra size!)

Still low on CBFM for me today (boo) but spotting has gone (I hope). Think it will be a late ovulation but I'm ok with that. Having reflexology tonight so will tell her to give the hormones a good going over!

Kimmy, your chart is looking very pretty! Hope it stays that way over the next 2 weeks! 

Posh - good ov signs!

x


----------



## Megg33k

Nik - :happydance: for the excessive creamy CM! See... head up! :winkwink: I'm rather fond of our little back and forth too! Btw, DO AS I SAY, NOT AS I DO! :dohh:

Michelle - *slaps your hand* Bad influence! See what you did? Do I need to rub your nose in that? :rofl:

Kimmy - As long as you go back to sleep reasonably quickly, then you should always use the temperature taken under the circumstances more similar to "normal." Plus, it looks prettier! :D

Deb - Fecking :bfn:!!! :hugs: Still plenty of time though!

Posh - Definitely could be an O dip! FX'd that it rises soon!!!

TripleB - Makes more sense now! :rofl: I think you might get a Low to Peak month this time... not sure you'll see a High. Hmm... just a feeling!

AFM... It's only 5am, so I haven't been to bed yet! :rofl: I'll have a temp in about 7-7.5 hours!


----------



## tinybutterfly

good signs Posh!!!! get to the BDing!!!! whoohoo


----------



## Tulip

Err.... seems the excellent CM dried up about the same time I mentioned its existence *sigh*


----------



## posh

Thanks! I thought it was a good sign, but wanted you guys to clarify!
We BD last nite, so if we BD on thursday would that be ok, or should it be every nite now? Don't want to tire him out too soon :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Nik - Rubbish! :hugs: Maybe it'll stop being shy and come back!

Posh - I'd go every night, because I assume that O is closer than not... but it's hard to say entirely. I don't know how quickly he tires out. I've never been in a position where the OH is the one to be tired of it! It's always me!!!


----------



## dawny690

Still no nearer with temp :shrug: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Well, that's a bit annoying, isn't it? I'm sorry! :hugs: Maybe the next one? We can totally keep saying "maybe the next one" all the way up to your BFP! It'll give us something to do! :winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

:lol: thanks megg :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Stupidly tested this morning as my temp was still up (I usually have rubbish LP) but of course it was a mean old :bfn:


----------



## TripleB

Bella - but its a good sign if usually AF is here by now? Chart is looking good - have hope! 

Blimey Megg, I had better improve my BD stats if I'm going to go straight to peak. Have been so p'ed off with lows that haven't been bothered (what's the point attitude). Will have to rectify that!

No more BFNs on here please ladies, lots of post-ov cm and high temps welcome!

x


----------



## posh

I second that TripleB :happydance:, we just will not allow any BFNs or AF:haha: lets hope they swerve around us in this thread :thumbup:
Check me out with my PMA:haha:


----------



## KimmyB

^^ I totally agree Posh and TripleB, we need more BFPs!


----------



## debgreasby

My superdrug test from yesterday has developed a nice evap lol


----------



## KimmyB

Deb I got a right corker of an evap on a superdrug last month aswell! It was faint but you didn't need to tilt etc. It was thick and had a tinge of pink/purple to it! If i decide to test this month I'll be throwing the test in the outside rubbish as soon as 10 minutes is up!


----------



## TripleB

No no no Deb, no evaps allowed either, just BFPs (maybe tomorrow?!)

EWCM is coming thick and fast now (excuse the description) so maybe my shy eggy is getting a bit more brave and might actually show its face at some point this millenium! It just needs to tell by CBFM about its arrival!

x


----------



## KimmyB

Yey for EWCM TripleB! Come out come out wherever you are little eggy!


----------



## Megg33k

I agree with the sentiment of no more BFNs in here! That's the sort of thing I like to hear!!! You girls that did get BFNs or evaps or whatnot... That will be the last time! I demand it! You hear me, universe???

AFM... I only barely got the require sleep to temp and took it way early... but it's pretty! So, I'm happy! LOL


----------



## TripleB

Now I don't like to say we told you so, but I will - told you it was a random dip at 3dpo - nice rice Megg (early or not!).

PS. I love the time-zone thing with your chart. Just when I get bored for the day, you wake up and provide a new temp to gawk at!

x


----------



## fluffyblue

Ermmm please can you take a look at my chart - im confused !


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh how exciting - dare we hope it's an implantation dip??


----------



## fluffyblue

I dont know Deb at 4 dpo ! have felt weird today major headache etc !


----------



## debgreasby

Arrgghh all this waiting is doing my head in!! My stupid chart dipped at 2dpo! What hve you got to say to that huh???


Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## fluffyblue

fast mover lol, speedy egg! i am there on the aaaaaaaaaaarrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB - I'll take an "I told you so!" this time! My happiness with my rise makes up for anything you could dare say! :winkwink:

Heather & Deb - We make quite a trio... Deb dipping at 2dpo, me dipping at 3dpo, and Heather dipping at 4dpo! I say they're all implant dips!!! Nicole (nicholatmn) had her implant dip at 3dpo and is quite preggo now... She's the chart I had mine overlaid onto earlier. I think we should dare to believe in REALLY EARLY implantation dips! If average is 6-12dpo... there have to be people who fall on either side of it! Someone on here got a BFP at 4dpo once! C'mon! Dare to believe!!! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> Arrgghh all this waiting is doing my head in!! My stupid chart dipped at 2dpo! What hve you got to say to that huh???
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Deb you have a second mini-dip at 5dpo - gotta be early implanting twins?!!!!! X


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Arrgghh all this waiting is doing my head in!! My stupid chart dipped at 2dpo! What hve you got to say to that huh???
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Deb you have a second mini-dip at 5dpo - gotta be early implanting twins?!!!!! XClick to expand...

I like the way you think!!! :thumbup:


----------



## WannaB

Someone on here said they got a bfp on 1dpo, I found it very hard to hold my tongue!:rofl: Not that I didnt believe she got the +hpt, but I seriously was questioning the 1dpo fact! I would need a chart to go along with the 4dpo bfp too!:haha: Actually dont give me a chart to prove it, it will only move my testing date forward to a ridiculously early time!:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

WannaB said:


> Someone on here said they got a bfp on 1dpo, I found it very hard to hold my tongue!:rofl: Not that I didnt believe she got the +hpt, but I seriously was questioning the 1dpo fact! I would need a chart to go along with the 4dpo bfp too!:haha: Actually dont give me a chart to prove it, it will only move my testing date forward to a ridiculously early time!:rofl:

BFP @ 4dpo (ended up being a chemical pregnancy)


----------



## WannaB

Dang! Why does mother nature make us wait so long for a bfp then when she can obiously do it alot quicker!:rofl: Now watch me test from 4dpo now!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

RIGHT! I can see it now... You'll start testing at 1dpo, just to be sure! :winkwink:


----------



## debgreasby

TripleB said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Arrgghh all this waiting is doing my head in!! My stupid chart dipped at 2dpo! What hve you got to say to that huh???
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> Deb you have a second mini-dip at 5dpo - gotta be early implanting twins?!!!!! XClick to expand...

Lol - if we had twins we would need a bigger car, we have a 7 seater as it is! 

Wish it was morning so i could temp and POAS! Lordy I'm wishing my life away!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hopefully, you'll be wishing it away by preggo week ASAP! :)


----------



## KimmyB

That is sooo strange about the 4dpo positive! But I believe it 100% and here's why...When I had my ectopic in October last yr I got my positive at 4wks preg exactly (approx 14dpo) and the line was very visible (not that faint atall and it wasn't even FMU) That was on a tesco test which profess to be 25miu (I think?!) Then a week later at 5wks preg I began bleeding so had bloods for HcG. My HcG was only 21 (and this is a week after I got my first pos on a 25miu test!) Now I know with ectopics the HcG doesn't double as it should but still...How low would it have been at 4 weeks when I got my very definite pos?! 

So...So what was the point of this?! I'm waffling....Oh yeah! Just saying some tests must be more sensitive than they claim to be.

Phew, what a long, boring story - I'm losing it :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Nah, Kimmy! It's a good point! Lots of tests are more sensitive than advertised! I think its because they can't PROMISE accuracy at lower levels, ya know? I think you're totally right! :)


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Megg - Was getting slightly worried that I'm going gaga with all this TTC stress :wacko: 

I love how I get excited around this time of night...It means I'm closer to taking my temp :haha:


----------



## Minimin

LMAO- KimmyB- I am like you--- waiting for sleep so I can wake up and temp... :(


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> Nah, Kimmy! It's a good point! Lots of tests are more sensitive than advertised! I think its because they can't PROMISE accuracy at lower levels, ya know? I think you're totally right! :)

I recall reading something to that effect at peeonastick.com


----------



## KimmyB

I know min, feel like I'm wishing my life away!


----------



## Minimin

I'm with you on that one Kimmy- trying to get my head down and sods law I am wide awake!


----------



## Megg33k

I always get anxious when I get close to bedtime for the next day's temp too! Here's some fun! Or maybe it's just me! But, I can tell from my night time temp what the next day will do! Like, I won't break 98 degrees (36.7C) or will be under the "normal" 98.6 (37C) when my temp will be low... but I'll always show a low grade fever at night if my temp will be high 97's (36C) or 98's(36-37C) the next day. Last night, it was 98.91 (37.17C)... This morning it was 98.24 (36.80C). It would give you something new to obsess over if you like! :)

Edited to add C temps!

Also: [rant] So, TODAY is when my body decides is the most appropriate time for stretchy CM? Not... ya know... BEFORE O when I NEED IT?!?! This is what annoyed sounds like! [/rant]


----------



## Tulip

Love all this talk of implantation dips. Ruby definitely implanted at 5dpo, as my chart clearly shows. And to prove it to the professionals she was measuring 2 days ahead at her scans :) Honestly, they said "You say you're 8+1, baby is measuring 8+3" and I goes "Yeah I assume your measurements are based on implantation at 7dpo.I know for a fact that this one implanted at 5dpo..." Honestly she looked at me like I was some kind of loon :rofl: Is it so wrong to understand your body?!

AFM.... weird dreams, light sleeping and a hot head. Why am I not 14dpo yet? :grr:


----------



## WannaB

Ooo when did you test + on your hpt Tulip? I want to test my theory out!:haha: And watch out girls I have two eggies that are maturing pretty much at the same rate, twice the chance this month!:rofl:


----------



## Tulip

WannaB said:


> Ooo when did you test + on your hpt Tulip? I want to test my theory out!:haha: And watch out girls I have two eggies that are maturing pretty much at the same rate, twice the chance this month!:rofl:

11dpo with 15th wee of the day :haha:
Who needs a hpt when you're peeing every half hour anyway? Probably could have got something with FMU a couple of days earlier, but didn't test til I was convinced.


----------



## WannaB

Im sure you could of! Im pretty sure I was getting a + 2 days after implantation, like implant on 6dpo +9dpo, which would kind of make sense if it starts with the hcg straight away, two days for it to get enough to give a +!


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Love all this talk of implantation dips. Ruby definitely implanted at 5dpo, as my chart clearly shows. And to prove it to the professionals she was measuring 2 days ahead at her scans :) Honestly, they said "You say you're 8+1, baby is measuring 8+3" and I goes "Yeah I assume your measurements are based on implantation at 7dpo.I know for a fact that this one implanted at 5dpo..." Honestly she looked at me like I was some kind of loon :rofl: Is it so wrong to understand your body?!
> 
> AFM.... weird dreams, light sleeping and a hot head. Why am I not 14dpo yet? :grr:

First... That's awesome! Second... that last bit... "weird dreams, light sleeping and a hot head" (unless you mean "hot head" as in short temper... instead of "hot head" as in temperature)... Are you talking about me?!?! Did you confuse our avatars? Because, that's me to a T right now. Last night (before this morning's 98.24) my temp was 98.91. When I was pregnant before, my temp every night was 99.17 (thermometer stuck on certain temps, so it was always the same). Tonight, it was just 99.44 on my new thermometer that I've been using all month! The dreams get weirder by the moment. WTF? Anyone?

I hope this all means something good for us, Nik! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Yay for matching symptoms lol... Potential for bump buddies again!


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely potential for bump buddies again! :hugs: I'm quite excited! :happydance: If the dips tell the tale, you'd only be 2 days ahead of me on implantation!!!

Can I say that I honestly have a really good feeling about this month? I haven't had weird vivid dreams since the last pregnancy... and it was ALMOST NEVER about babies back then!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*cheering for my girls from the sideline!*

haha Meg, getting obsessed with the evening temps too are we? lol...
that is what i notice too, i know from my evening temp if my temps are going to drop overnight or not.
plus, even the evening temps can give you an ovulation pattern, i know mine did lol


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I am, TB! It's crazy! I seriously think its just as accurate! I mean.. 99.44 (37.47C) is ridiculous. I don't know how to explain this.. uhm... usually, if I have a fever, I feel like I have a fever! My skin hurts to touch it, it gets really warm (especially under my boobs... I know, TMI)! LOL But, this "fever" never feels like a fever. Its just an elevated temperature. Does that make sense?


----------



## posh

Temp rise for me today :happydance:, although still no +OPK (there is a line but its not darker than the control?).
I am also full of cold so maybe that will affect the temp?
How is everyone today?


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Morning all. 

Temp took a little dip today so I am worried! How many days before af is due do you get a significant drop? 

I am pretending that my frer is NOT as sensitive as it claims as it gave me a snowy white bfn yesterday at 10dpo.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hmmm weird goings on here - temp stayed up - never felt less pregnant in my life however !

I am now 6dpo by this time I usually have sore boobs. No pain at all !

Got a persistant weak headache - peed 3 times since 7am. 

Did an OPK when I woke up (FMU - ok ok I know but just cant help it - and got a slight line) was gutted, so peed again 20 mins later (by now you are thinking crazy woman) and got a strong line - not as strong as control line but strong !

Im soooooooooooo confused and scared its an ectopic again if its implanted so early as it dont have far to travel does it to get into tube !


----------



## TripleB

Oh boy am I confused today! All the signs are there for ovulation - ewcm, achey boobs, twinges on the right (was left last month) AND went for reflexology last night and my reflexologist said she could tell it was ovulation time (hard ankles believe it or not!). What's more, my temp shot up this morning, which going on last month's chart would put ovulation yesterday... BUT THE DAMNED CBFM STILL SAYS LOW! 

If I've had a sneaky ovulation without the CBFM noticing (is that possible?) then we definately haven't got enough action in. It would hinge on last night only! 

Suppose I'll have to see what tomorrow's temp does but put it this way, my CBFM was nearly forcefully ejected from my house this morning!

Posh - I wonder if you have already ovulated too? Hope your BD stats are better looking than mine!

Some nice symptoms going on there Megg and Tulip - I think you'd be a match made in heaven as bump buddies!

x


----------



## Megg33k

Lucy - That's not much of dip. It's fine! :hugs:

Heather - Early implantation doesn't necessarily mean ectopic at all! :hugs: It could also implant quickly if the spermies caught it toward the end of its journey down the tube and it was almost in the uterus area by the time it was fertilized. The chart I overlaid mine over was 3dpo implantation and definitely not ectopic! Think positive! :D

TripleB - Could definitely not be until tomorrow. Its not so high that it couldn't be a day still! Don't give up BDing yet! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Hey BM, its only a little dip and doesn't mean anything on its own - stay away AF!

Fluffy I think your chart is looking ace! In my opinion NOT feeling pregnant in the 2WW is a great symptom (well it was for me last time round!). 

TB - how you doing? Hope AF is being kind and ov is just around the corner!

x


----------



## debgreasby

I really, really HATE evaps :(


----------



## TripleB

Not another one Deb? On a FRER? x


----------



## fluffyblue

Im really really really mad with myself, i just did a FRER why oh why BFN OF COURSE

Im such a stupid biatch !

Im only 6dpo for goodness sake.

Im gonna make Noel chuck all my sticks away !

Deb - take it another one ?


----------



## debgreasby

No, FRER was shadowy, but taking it as bfn. used 5 :blush: IC's on FMU - 3 of them have developed a PINK evap, the other 2 a shadowy evap.

Bought some sexy looking PINK cassette tests from Home Bargains (99p for 2!!!) but they are 25mui. Thought i saw a hint, but now i think i was imagining it.

Can't put pics up coz i've lost the lead for my phone :dohh:

Got stacks of Ic left so gonna keep testing through the day, just for fun!


----------



## tinybutterfly

makes perfect sense! is what i have too... when i'm ill, i feel ill the moment my temp goes over 37,
when pregnant it can go over 37 easily and i feel perfectly fine


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Thank you for understanding that!!! That makes me feel so hopeful that it's not weird and impossible! :hugs:

Deb - You should be able to email the pics to yourself. Just do it like an MMS picture message and put in your email address instead of a phone number on the recipient area! :winkwink:

Heather - Yeah... 6dpo is a little early for testing! :hugs: Keep the faith! You're not stupid... just anxious! I don't blame you!


----------



## debgreasby

Used Paul's Blackberry lead, yay me. Pics don't show too well. Just been to the loo and i have red blood :(


----------



## Charliemarina

ha ha temp dropped girls no af as yet though but she coming u can count on that :hissy:, i actually give up this is all bollocks, 17 months far too long for me aaaarrrrgggghhhh wats the point :cry:


----------



## fluffyblue

Charlie I just said the same thing to Noel 22 months of trying, 5 miscarriages and all the feckin blood tests, treatments etc. I cant do any more and im fed up of it all.

Im 38 now and cant be arsed with all this month on month !


----------



## posh

I think I have a +OPK! I went home and lunch and thought I would test, and the test line looks more or less as dark as the control! Would you say thats a + or not? I'm excited :happydance:
Lots of :sex: for the rest of the week!


----------



## TripleB

Yay - get to the bedroom Posh! x


----------



## posh

I'm gonna test again when I get home just to compare the 2! Problem is my DH works a late shift at the moment, so won't be home until around 1am, hopefully that won't matter? I'll pounce on him when he wakes me up :haha:


----------



## TripleB

That'll be fine posh I'm sure, well within the window of opportunity! 

I think I'm going to buy some OPKs on my way home from work. I'm frustrated with CBFM not cooperating with me and I'm sure I'm ovulating!

x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, girlies! I'm so sorry that some of you are down today! :hugs: I wish I could help! 

Deb - 8dpo is too damn early for AF! It has to be something else! How much blood?

Heather & Charlie - All I have are :hugs: for you too! I wish I had more!

Posh - Woohoo! I think you'll be fine with that time frame!!!

TripleB - Hoping the OPKs clear things up a bit! :hugs:

AFM... no weird dream tonight... but falling into a familiar sleeping pattern. The only times I've done this before was when I was pregnant and then last cycle (which included a lot of things that had only ever happened when I was pregnant). So, I don't know what to make of it! The temp went up more again though!


----------



## debgreasby

More than spotting Megg, takes a few wipes sorry for the TMI!! Fed up!


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry to hear that Deb :hugs: 

Posh yey for oving :happydance: get that OH pounced on ASAP :haha:

TripleB check out my chart hun - FF has me down as oving on CD10 and I didn't get a Peak on CBFM until CD11! So just listen to your body hun, the little white machine might be having an off month for both of us?!

And also WTF is going on with my chart?? Looks like a bloody staircase! Is this normal?! Perhaps I'm not getting accurate temps? :dohh: I just looked at your's Megg seeing as you're also 5dpo and they couldn't look more different? I'm confused.com. :/


----------



## TripleB

Loving those high temps Megg!

Boo for spotting Deb, I'm with you - has been almost constant this cycle. I won't tell you not to be fed-up because its poop. Hope it goes away though and temp stays high. x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ they look good, they'll probably stabilize now in the higher temps and you'll see some minor fluctuations now day by day
but the first few days after ovulation it's normal they go up up up :)


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks TB :hugs: As I'm new to all this I really don't know what to expect my chart to look like - I just got worried when I saw Meggs :haha: Not that it matters anyway, just is interesting to see post ov temps isn't it?


----------



## Megg33k

Deb - No such thing as TMI! I'm sorry, hun! I wish I could tell you what was going on!

Kimmy - There really is no "right way" for a chart to look after O... or ever really! Mine isn't the pinnacle of "normal" tbh! Yours looks fine! Most people don't have the sort of WAY UP, WAY DOWN, WAY UP appearance that mine has taken on! Don't judge yours by mine at all! LOL

TripleB - Yeah? I like too! :)


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Megg, I know every one is individual so I'll just see what it looks like at 14dpo :)


----------



## TripleB

KimmyB said:


> TripleB check out my chart hun - FF has me down as oving on CD10 and I didn't get a Peak on CBFM until CD11! So just listen to your body hun, the little white machine might be having an off month for both of us?!
> 
> And also WTF is going on with my chart?? Looks like a bloody staircase! Is this normal?! Perhaps I'm not getting accurate temps? :dohh: I just looked at your's Megg seeing as you're also 5dpo and they couldn't look more different? I'm confused.com. :/

Hmmmm, damn white machine - good point though, I shouldn't take it as gospel. Maybe our BFP cycles are confusing it?!

What do you mean what's going on with your chart? Its looks GREAT! Stairway to heaven I'd say! Both yours and Meggs are heading for a :yellow:!

x


----------



## KimmyB

Awww thanks TripleB hun :hugs:

Stairway to heaven....I like that very much :haha:


----------



## KimmyB

A thousand posts! Woohoo!


----------



## Megg33k

KimmyB said:


> Awww thanks TripleB hun :hugs:
> 
> Stairway to heaven....I like that very much :haha:

Yes! This! :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

My word you are a chatty bunch - have just come in to see whats going on and theres blooming pages to read. I had to break it up by taking a break to :sex: with OH before he goes on his stag do :rofl: 

ANYWAY! Whats with all these stupid crappy BFNs and evaps? https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/mad0025.gif

Right I'm starting our very own version of a mexican wave - it's a BFP wave

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gif
https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gif

Lets see if we can spread it all round the room.

Good luck to all those who are testing or waiting to test. Those who are ov'ing - get :sex: 

I'm off to lay with my legs up against the wall for 30 minutes :rofl:

:dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm game!

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gif
https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gif


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so now im confused....firstly i tested and :bfn: AGAIN, now af due this morning and temp flew way down but where is af?? thought few times today she came but checked and :nope: just loads creamy cm, i have no more hpt left for testing so im going to wait 2 more days if she dont show then test again maybe it will be another 15dpo+ bfp again?? :shrug:

lets hope my temps go bk up in morning if it same or lower i have no question she is gonna show as soon as stand up from bed xxxx


----------



## TripleB

SmileyShazza said:


> My word you are a chatty bunch - have just come in to see whats going on and theres blooming pages to read. I had to break it up by taking a break to :sex: with OH before he goes on his stag do :rofl:
> 
> ANYWAY! Whats with all these stupid crappy BFNs and evaps? https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/mad0025.gif
> 
> Right I'm starting our very own version of a mexican wave - it's a BFP wave
> 
> https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gif
> https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gif
> 
> Lets see if we can spread it all round the room.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are testing or waiting to test. Those who are ov'ing - get :sex:
> 
> I'm off to lay with my legs up against the wall for 30 minutes :rofl:
> 
> :dust: to all :hugs:

Hey Shazza - loving the BFP wave, you are the smiley queen (I'm hopeless!) Glad to see you got that extra session in and the swimmers are on their way! Come on BFP!

AFM, if my CBFM doesn't show high or peak tomorrow it's going to meet a sorry end! 

x


----------



## dawny690

Me too

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gif
https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gif


----------



## dawny690

Not impressed with temp today must try harder tomorrow xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> AFM, if my CBFM doesn't show high or peak tomorrow it's going to meet a sorry end! x

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10001/smiley-vault-signs-151.gif to the CBFM! 

Personally I'd just keep :sex: as much as possible just in case and hope the clear as mud fertility monitor bucks it's ideas up!


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - 8dpo IMPLANT DIP! :happydance: I say :bfp: headed your way! :hugs:

TripleB - Don't blame you, hun! xx

Charlie - Creamy CM is supposed to be good! I have it currently too! Let's hope it means :bfp: for both of us? :D

AFM... Tested way to early today and got a weird shadowy thing... good times!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*joins the colourful BFP wave*

whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


is all i have to say right before bedtime...
boring days for me, awaiting the big O
have 4 opk's left (don't even ask how i managed to waste 26 in one cycle)
12 hpt's on their way, they should arrive somewhere next week


so in the mean time i'm keeping everything crossed for my girls here!
for good temps and good timing (and good times too hehe)


----------



## Megg33k

I went through 50 in my epic 66 day cycle! Don't feel bad! :)


----------



## dawny690

Hope so megg xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahaha ok then, i guess it's "normal" lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

maybe one of you ladies knows...

but what hormone is it that makes a person sooo fucking nauseous while on their period?
it's been going on for the last week and i'm seriously not amused by it!!! 
if i would be pregnant, with pleasure, i'd be delighted... but not now! bleh


----------



## dawny690

Ooooo maybe you were right Megg look at my chart now :dance: slowly rising again :wohoo: xxxxx

TB hun im not sur what could make you feel like that :hugs: hope it passes soon for you cant be fun :nope: :hug: xxxx


----------



## posh

Morning! I wanna join the mexican wave :haha:
Temp this morning took a sharp dip, and I tested again and still got a strong line on the OPK so its still a +. Maybe I haven't ov yet? :shrug:


----------



## TripleB

Mexican wave coming through here....

Blimey posh, you do like your sharp dips! I expect that's a pre-ov dip (estrogen causes it) and with your positive opk I think you're looking at ovulation today - will be watching for an "inverted sharp dip" tomorrow!

AFM, surprise surprise... CBFM = low! And CM has gone back to sticky/creamy. So....I have 2 theories. Either I ovulated and CBFM is just rubbish - or it was an aborted attempt to ovulate and I'll have to wait a bit longer this month. Hmmmm, temp was still a bit elevated this morning, not as high as yesterday but when I put in a dummy temp for tomorrow at 36.55 (between yesterday's and today's temp) it put solid crosshairs on Wednesday - which matches EWCM exactly! Am I over-analysiing this? (YES! I hear you all cry!) Although we did not BD nearly enough if I have ovulated, in a way I would like to see rising temps just to prove that the CBFM is an expensive piece of £"$%^&*! Also, managed to get pregnant the first time with just one session so you never know! And, it would mean I get to join the 2dpo-dip club (Megg!) xxx


----------



## KimmyB

I'm hoping for solid crosshairs for you TripleB! and like you said - you got preggers last time with one session, that's all it takes! Good luck hun. Stupid CBFM - the little white idiot :grr:

TB I'm sorry hun I don't know the answer to your question but I hope you're feeling better soon hun :hugs:

AFM...Take a look at my chart :wacko:


----------



## TripleB

IMPLANTATION DIP KIMMY! Temps will go back up tomorrow and you'll have a bun in the oven!

Hahaha! CBFM shall forever be known in my mind as LWI (Little White Idiot)!

x


----------



## KimmyB

Haha TripleB - glad that got a laugh! Hmmm...Implantation dip you say? Ofcourse that would be bloody brilliant but I'm not getting too excited yet (still not feeling it's my month) And it surely can't be coincidence that last night is the first late night since ov and this morning i get a kerayzeee temp? Oh well, we shall see what tomorrow brings! I hope it shoots right back up :haha:


----------



## dan-o

Just popping in to carry on that BFP mexican wave... :D

https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gifhttps://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gifhttps://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/MexWave.gif


----------



## fluffyblue

Im just biding my time for AF, temp has stayed up again !

I really really dont feel any symptoms at all, think ive imagine my symptoms on FF. The only real thing I feel is HOT.

Normally in my cycle by now my boobs are killing me - NO PAIN AT ALL.

Just got a slight continuous dull ache in my tum thats it !

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i hate this !


----------



## TripleB

KimmyB said:


> Haha TripleB - glad that got a laugh! Hmmm...Implantation dip you say? Ofcourse that would be bloody brilliant but I'm not getting too excited yet (still not feeling it's my month) And it surely can't be coincidence that last night is the first late night since ov and this morning i get a kerayzeee temp? Oh well, we shall see what tomorrow brings! I hope it shoots right back up :haha:

Well I'll get excited for you hun while you stay "quietly optimistic" ! Usually a late night i.e. lack of sleep means a higher temp so don't worry to much about that. It WILL go back up tomorrow! x


----------



## Tulip

Heather that chart is looking FABULOUS! x


----------



## fluffyblue

I know Nik but I just dont feel it !


Hmmm look at yours too! :winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

Apart from my fitful sleeping neither do I, just go with the flow! Maybe not feeling it is a symptom in itself! (Didn't someone else say that yesterday?) There's nothing you can do buddy except wait and rest assured I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## TripleB

Oh yes Fluffy, its looking lovely! Lack of boob pain is good sign I reckon! x


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks TripleB :thumbup: I'll be over in the corner being quietly optimistic...


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Not sure, honey! I know just hormones in general can cause nausea... So, it might not be ONE particular offending hormone as much as the general level of hormones!

Dawn - Woohoo!! :wohoo: Yay! :hugs:

Posh - I'd say you haven't missed it yet! Keep BD'ing!!!

TripleB - I'd say that you could maybe be in the 2dpo dip club! LOL The next 2-3 temps will tell the tale!

Kimmy - When that shoots back up tomorrow... WOOHOO!!!

Heather - I'm not ready to give up on you yet this cycle! Your chart is great! :hugs:

AFM... temp is even higher today! I took it way early again (no choice this time)... but I got proper sleep and it hasn't seemed to matter what time I've been taking it. Its been pretty accurate (on the days I've woken up, taken it, gone back to sleep, and taken it again)!!! So, I dunno! I just want my BFP, dammit! LOL

Just did a FF search of "charts like mine" using intercourse pattern, O day, and post-O temps.... Oh please! Oh please! Oh please!
 



Attached Files:







hope.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TripleB

Blimey Megg, I'm going to need a bigger screen at this rate if your temp keeps going up! Have you scooted off to the Carribbean or something?! And is that RED crosshairs I see??? x


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I know! I wish it would level out a LITTLE bit! And, YES! RED CROSSHAIRS!!! :wohoo:


----------



## KimmyB

Erm...What does red crosshairs mean? I didn't know there were different kinds :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Kimmy - Red crosshairs are when FF assigns your ov date because it detects it amongst your temps. I had blue ones because I manually put it in due to it was refusing to give me an ov date until today! So, basically, today is the day that FF said "Okay, okay... YOU were RIGHT! WE were WRONG!" :rofl:

Just did a chart overlay of my past charts with the average curve... Today sticks out a bit!

You'll have to excuse the weirdness around the Oct chart... I split my Sept/Oct cycle (BFP cycle) when I was trying to figure out if my U/S showed a MMC or a new pregnancy... I had a week to play with it and wonder, and did some terrible things to my chart! LOL Since I still don't know how it should be split, I've just left it be (FUBAR'd) but whatever! Seems fitting all things considered!
 



Attached Files:







myoverlay.jpg
File size: 75.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TripleB

It's got to level out soon Megg or you'll pass out! Am sure it will settle in the next few days - just getting up to the dizzy heights it needs to be for that bean you are cultivating! Loving the FF stats on similar charts too - looking sooooooooo good for your this cycle!

Kimmy - red crosshairs are when FF detects ovulation. The lovely Megg is an impatient missy and used a manual override at 2dpo on hers so they showed as blue. FF is scared of Megg and has now fallen into line with her decision!

x


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> It's got to level out soon Megg or you'll pass out! Am sure it will settle in the next few days - just getting up to the dizzy heights it needs to be for that bean you are cultivating! Loving the FF stats on similar charts too - looking sooooooooo good for your this cycle!
> 
> Kimmy - red crosshairs are when FF detects ovulation. The lovely Megg is an impatient missy and used a manual override at 2dpo on hers so they show as blue. FF is scared of Megg and has now fallen into line with her decision!
> 
> x

:rofl: TripleB!!! I actually laughed out loud when I read your explanation to Kimmy! :hugs: Thank you! You're amazing! :flower:


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> Kimmy - Red crosshairs are when FF assigns your ov date because it detects it amongst your temps. I had blue ones because I manually put it in due to it was refusing to give me an ov date until today! So, basically, today is the day that FF said "Okay, okay... YOU were RIGHT! WE were WRONG!" :rofl:

I preferred my explanation! :rofl::rofl::rofl: You're amazing too - that's why FF listens to you (can you have a quiet word with my CBFM/LWI please!) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Dude... Your LWI is a LWI! :hugs: I hate to break that to you! LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Haha Ok I get it now :haha: And I think Megg having a word with the LWI would be an excellent idea!


----------



## TripleB

Too late - I've thrown it in a dustbin, set it on fire and am now warming my hands and toasting marshmallows while chanting "little white idiot little white idiot little white idiot"... xxx


----------



## KimmyB

^^ :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I don't blame you! I hate your LWI! It seems to be going around like that this month. Heard more people hating on their LWI's than ever!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Kimmy  what a lovely, lovely dip youve had there :thumbup: that could be a nice ID  now lets hope those temps rise up.

Posh  that is one hell of a shift youve had today. As TripleB says that could be a pre O dip. Keep up with that :sex: girl! 

Fluffy  Your chart is looking good hun. Sometimes not feeling preggers is a good sign in itself so dont give up hope just yet. Sending you a bundle of PMA to perk you up.

Megg - :yippee: for solid crosshairs! Am liking the statistics of chart comparisons for you :thumbup: wishing you lots of luck hunni.

Triple B  https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/gaah.gif to the little white idiot! Stupid useless contraption. 

A nice little rise for me today again, looking likely that if I continue to have small rises over the next few days that I will get solid crosshairs for yesterday :happydance: Am going to smother myself in :dust: and get ready to boot AF up the butt before she arrives this month https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/kickedoutsmile.gif


----------



## Charliemarina

morning ladies, well afternoon/evening megg :rofl: well she came girls :sad2: why why why why why :hissy:...ok so onto our 17th month (3rd cycle from last MC) got me opks at ready..... now BUZZ OFF :af:

I HATE CD1 :sad2:


----------



## Megg33k

Shazza - I like those stats too! Chart is coming along nicely there, hun! I can't wait to see your solid CH's soon! :hugs:

Charlie - I'm sorry honey! :hugs: I was just thinking of you and saw it on your chart! :( December baby will be fun though! :) Btw, it's only 5:15am here! LOL :winkwink:


----------



## Charliemarina

:rofl: megg just shows how much i know my time zones, geography was never my strong point in school or any point for that matter :rofl: thanks for the hugs huns i just hope this cycle is the one coz feeling like this every bloody month is just becoming tedious and heart breaking xxxx hope this is it for u babes xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Oh charlie, damn that AF! CD1 is so horrible - big hugs hun. Just trying to put a positive spin on it, at least its the weekend and by Monday it will be CD4 already.

Hey Shazza - great work hun! Am so happy that timing worked out for you after all! 

x


----------



## Megg33k

Charlie - Whatever time is is for you... It's 6 hours earlier for me! :) Roll on your BFP this cycle! :D


----------



## Charliemarina

thanks megg huns i will try remember that for tomorrow :rofl:

TripleB- :yipee: huns thanks that actually makes me feel loads better roll on monday :wohoo:

thanks girls, feel better now had lil change of my sig (as i do) and feeling more positive and im in fits of laughter right now watching my lil girl she is 2 hoovering up the living room floor, she loves cleaning oddly and she is actually quite good at it :mrgreen: like mother like daughter :)


----------



## debgreasby

Grr to cd1 Charlie :(


----------



## Tulip

Boo to that witch Patsy :(


----------



## posh

:hugs: charlie, thats rubbish


----------



## Tulip

Megg33k said:


> Just did a FF search of "charts like mine" using intercourse pattern, O day, and post-O temps.... Oh please! Oh please! Oh please!

Haha I did that too (apart from the O-day bit, which in my case is clearly mental) and got.................
 



Attached Files:







stats-11dpo.png
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lolly25

Hi girls, im bak, dipped in a few days ago, but im bak. All that emotionally wrecked!!!! Had a ultrasound, all :shock: all is 'normal' i had some wcm the other day though not much as not had what u could a pos opk!!, but yesterday temp rose, today temp rose again, and if it rises tomoz FF gives me solid x hairs!!!!! What the hell is my body playin at!!!!!! so all hangs on tomoz's temp whether i will be 3dpo or not x 


Charlie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Oooh maybe your opks just missed the surge. I presume you have the bases covered BD wise? xx


----------



## lolly25

Yep luckily enough, 2 days before 'ov and day of 'ov and 2 days after 'ov ( every other day)


----------



## fluffyblue

Ermmm where did I miss that new Nik !

Congratulations chick xxx


----------



## Tulip

I'm surprised you missed it H, I've been whoring the frer photo around bnb since 3pm :rofl: Still got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> I'm surprised you missed it H, I've been whoring the frer photo around bnb since 3pm :rofl: Still got my fingers crossed for you!

Think I must have been snoozing too! Well massive congrats Tulip, wishing you a very happy pregnancy! X


----------



## TripleB

lolly25 said:


> Hi girls, im bak, dipped in a few days ago, but im bak. All that emotionally wrecked!!!! Had a ultrasound, all :shock: all is 'normal' i had some wcm the other day though not much as not had what u could a pos opk!!, but yesterday temp rose, today temp rose again, and if it rises tomoz FF gives me solid x hairs!!!!! What the hell is my body playin at!!!!!! so all hangs on tomoz's temp whether i will be 3dpo or not x
> 
> 
> Charlie :hugs: :hugs:

We're in the same boat Lolly, I haven't had a peak CBFM reading / +ve OPK but all the signs of ovulation and a high temp tomorrow will give me crosshairs. Unlike you though I haven't got the BDing covered - whoops. Tomorrow will reveal all! X


----------



## lolly25

Congrats tulip x x


----------



## WannaB

In my defense I missed the news because I actually was asleep!!!! :rofl: Massive woohooo's for you my lovley!!!:hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Ahhh congrats Tulip!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations Tulip!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hannah76

tulip, CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## TripleB

Ok, so I might have to apologize to my LWI. Temp shows I didn't ovulate on Wednesday so I might not have missed the boat this month. My spotting at CD11-14 has obviously delayed ovulation so hopefully this week sometime... X


----------



## dawny690

OMG please slap me im starting to get excited look at my chart I had a huge dip at 8dpo followed by a rise at 9dpo and some wierd tugging/pulling/niggly pains/cramps in my right abdomen/side lowish down yesterday and another rise today 10dpo :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Dawny :wohoo: hope this is all good for you hun! :flower:

TripleB...Please send my sincere apologies to the LWI....x


----------



## Megg33k

Nik - I have to wish you HUGE congrats in here too! I can't wait until there are no charts left to stalk because they all say "+ HPT on CDxx"!!! :hugs:

Dawn - Looking fab!!! :D

TripleB - My apologies to the LWI too... I guess! LOL

AFM... My temp went back within "not waking up with a fever" range today. I'm not even sort of disappointed in it! I actually wish that yesterday's was a little lower! It would look better! But, I'm still quite happy!

So, yesterday, I had NO appetite after about 1pm! The thought of food was making me ill... But, I did make myself eat some here and there. I had a weird craving for milk! I've been having some odd (sort of familiar in a good way) cramps and uterine "pressure." I'm only sleeping 3-4 hours at a time... no matter what... I wake up and am WIDE AWAKE! I had managed to get down to only peeing about 4-5 times a day... yesterday had to be DOUBLE THAT! Enough that it was really noticeable! I had some shooting pain in the down-there-girly-bits and a few in the boobs! WTF?!?!


----------



## KimmyB

Megg fingers crossed they're all good signs for you hun!!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Kimmy and Megg xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Dawny, sounds fabulous but I have to admit your chart is a mystery to me! :shrug:


----------



## TripleB

Kimmy I am loving your chart! Megg yours is looking pretty fab too, glad you've cooled down just a little bit - I know you're baking a bun but think of the global warming...!

Am channelling the babydust your way ladies - you too Dawn. Won't be needing mine for a few days but there's plenty to go round!

Woohoo, it's Saturday! X


----------



## KimmyB

Hehe thanks TripleB...I am pretty impressed with my chart this morning :D

Thankgod for Saturday! I usually work but I have the night off to go to a hen do, sailor themed :thumbup:


----------



## lolly25

Mornin ladies :flower:,
Well my temp was up this am too , and ff has given me solid xhairs so maybe i did ov :shrug: only time will tell, my 'ov day have been everywhere , last month cd23, month before that cd18 , this month cd 15:wacko:
Megg your chart is loking good :thumbup:

Dawny liking the temp rise after the dipp :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Yay for ov Lolly! Looks like your cycles are settling down nicely.

Sailor-themed eh Kimmy?! Sounds suitably embarrassing for a Hen-do! Have fun!


----------



## dawny690

Tulip said:


> Dawny, sounds fabulous but I have to admit your chart is a mystery to me! :shrug:

Mystery why? :wacko: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls!

Loving your chart Kimmy! Woohoo!

Sounds good, Lolly! :)


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Megg!

Well the bride is marrying a bloke from the navy so hence the sailor theme :haha: I've got a little hat and everything...


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm not amused with my temps, they won't stay down, aargh


----------



## Megg33k

TB - That's bizarre! :hugs: Hoping they level out for you soon! xx


----------



## maratobe

hi girls could i be added?? i think ill need some advice sooner or later haha
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27d6d5


----------



## Megg33k

Sure honey! xx


----------



## maratobe

thank you muchly!! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

OK, so I'm new at this...Can you lovely ladies take a peek at my chart and tell me what you think so far? I have looked at a lot of other charts, and would have thought my temps in this early luteal phase would have been higher and stayed higher, regardless of being PG or not. I am still above the coverline, but does it look *normal*? TIA!


----------



## hoping:)

Yay Tulip!!! Congrats on the :bfp::happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Hoping, I'm so lucky :D

lisa, your post-o temps are a bit jaggy but you do look normal darling! meggy also has jaggy charts xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Thanks for the feedback, Tulip. I thought it looked rather jagged, but hoped that was okay. I told myself I would NOT symptom spot this month, but I've started already :dohh:

Today I noticed CP was way high, like can't be found high (sorry if TMI :blush: )
Last month it was already descending downward by now, and was quite low in the days leading to AF.

I've also been ravenously hungry...went out to lunch the last 2 days with friends, came home and wanted to eat again. However, I am a bit of a stress eater, so it could be that :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds promising, Lisa! FX'd for you and tons of :dust: headed your way!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I just went to stalk and realized that I'm the non-preggo in a preggo sandwich on the 1st post! Doubly so on the bottom!
 



Attached Files:







tickers.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Minimin

LMAO- preggo sarnie!!!! How you feeling Megg?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not too bad, Min! I'll be even better if my back doesn't kick off too badly today! How are you and mini-minimin? :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

LOL! Can they get miniminimin- or is that a nanominimin :rofl:

Back hurting? Temps are looking good babe.. When are you testing again?


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think it's microminimin !!! lol


----------



## Tulip

Temps looking fabulous Meggy, when's the test date? Wednesday? xx


----------



## debgreasby

Temp dropped this morning, so CD1 - Happy Mother's Day to me.. not!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, back was killing me yesterday out of nowhere! Testing Wednesday! That's the day FF says that AF should be here! I don't like the sound of that! LOL I'd prefer a BFP on Wed if it's all the same to FF! Haha!

Temp actually wasn't fab this morning... but I woke up without any covers on and the a/c blowing! So, I didn't even put it in! No bueno! LOL

P.S. Loving the sound of micro-minimin!

Edit: Deb - OH NO! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Question - light bleeding started at 8dpo but temp was still up. Temp dropped today. Which would you count as CD1?


----------



## Megg33k

That's tough, Deb! I would say today... maybe?


----------



## fluffyblue

hi girls

happy mothers day to us all cus even if not in body we are in spirit xxxx

my temp rose 0.1 today ! Got persistent backache, tested BFN. I know im out this month !


----------



## Tulip

Heather you're 9dpo you mad bugger! I thought Noel hid your tests? Tell him to take them away again until Wednesday please! 

Debs, I'm sorry mate.... you gonna see the doc about that bleeding/LP? x


----------



## fluffyblue

He did Nik this was an old Clearblue I found in the drawer (yes I know I must have em hidden everywhere) ! Im not disappointed just dont understand, I was tracked this month and primed for BD by the FS but still nothing. Ive never had temps this high and definately think the dip was estrogen surge due to the CM I had (it was so much!) 

My boobs are a little tender and I had some cramping last night. Im going to ring my FS on Monday and see what the plans are for next month as this is now my 22nd month of trying - I personally think ive got some ovarian scarring due to the ERPC/D&C's i have had so im gonna ask for the "flush" of the tubes thing. 

Noels talking about IVF etc but I dont think I even want to go down that route as I can have children I just need to be patient. 

Just so hard all this x


----------



## tinybutterfly

(((Deb)))
i'd take today as CD1 bc before it was just spotting...
or maybe wait out the lenght of the bleeding, then take the average amount of days
your af normally lasts (am i making sense here?)


----------



## Tulip

Fluffy, the next few days will tell sweetheart I know you're trying not to get your hopes up but I think you're upsetting yourself too soon for this cycle xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Decided after overlaying my chart onto my past ones again that today's temp might have been pretty correct after all. So I added it. Chart looks like shite now. Awesome! :(


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks TB - the bleeding from 8dpo was more than spotting, enough to wear a pad :( Counting today as CD1 i think.
Gonna ring doctors Monday, but i know they will just blame it on "things not being settled after loss". This sucks ass!


----------



## fluffyblue

Dip could be implantation Megg. Maybe the first dip was just like mine !

Looks good xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I'm hoping... but my PMA has kind of taken a dive today after realizing that new temp might be right! Trying to stay positive though! AF is due in 4 days! :(


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls, so hen do was fab! But look at my chart...Boohhooo! I didn't know whether to temp this am as I slept on a cold floor, slept in blocks of like 30mins for a coupla hrs then temp'd :dohh: But I did anyway and now my chart looks shit.x


----------



## lolly25

Morning all x 
:hugs: deb
Well my temp came crashing down today, enough for ff so go eeerrrr nope u didnt 'ov and took my xhairs away, but on a postive note im gettin pre-ov twinges and had a scan on friday which showed all normal, but did mention there was small folicles ( thats why i was doubting ff) so hopefully my eggy will be ready to pop in next few days, also i had a darker opk today , darkest ive had this month, even thou still lighter than control, recorded it as + on ff and will change accordingly if it gets darker....... Now to catch the darn egg!!!!! x x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'd discard it *Kimmie*, sleeping on a cold floor... it's bound to make your temps drop
i have the same happening if i take my temp after walking on our cold floor, my temp just drops,
so imagine what sleeping on it does!


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks TB, I'll discard it now. Just not feeling hopeful atall now - it's like i've done a complete U-turn overnight!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i honestly think it's too early for your temp to be dropping so low already,
whether you are pregnant or not, i've noticed that up untill 10dpo most charts look quite good and hopeful


----------



## SmileyShazza

There are some great looking charts on here ladies! Shall be expecting another wave of good news soon.

Congratulations Tulip - I've said it loads of times before but am happy to say it again as am so pleased for you :hugs:

Nice temp rise for me - my upward temps have been a really nice steady curve this month and today I got my crosshairs :thumbup: and the best news is that FF says I ov'd on Thursday and because of that we have got a rating of high for the undercover aerobics which is great as I;d really thought this month was a gonner because of OH going away.

Just hoping my temps keep rising steadily now and stay high - we are about due some good news I think!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Sounds fab, Shazza! :) I can't stalk your chart from the blackberry very well! I'll keep everything crossed for you! :D

I already have 32 pointless preg points for this cycle! LOL


----------



## Minimin

Charts looking good Shazza! Hoping you get that BFP.
How are you Megg?


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
does my chart look ok for before ovulation?? im due to ovulate in a few days....i think haha


----------



## Megg33k

Min - I'm good... hopeful... impatient! LOL 

Maratobe - I think it looks fine, hun! Catch that eggy! :dust:


----------



## maratobe

thank you hun we will most certainly do our best!!
temping and doing OPKs really gives me a much better understanding of my cycles lol makes me wonder why i hadnt done it before now haha


----------



## Megg33k

I know! I was terrified of temping! Now? I can barely manage to think of missing a day! LOL


----------



## maratobe

LOL i thought i wouldnt be able to do it cause of my crazy work schedules but its quite easy...although hard to understand lol


----------



## TripleB

Morning ladies, hope you all had good weekends. 

I've got high hopes for us all this week - a couple of BFPs from Kimmy and Megg (they seem to be contagious at the moment), soaring temps for Shazza and ovulation for Lolly, Mara (hiya, welcome to the madhouse!), a nice early one for TB and hopefully my AWOL ovulation might report for duty! If I've missed anyone, forgive me, it's Monday morning but I'm rooting for all chart stalkers!

My LWI is still low this morning but it doesn't have me fooled this time, estrogen line is 50% lighter than yesterday and fertile CM is back so I'm hoping to ovulate by the end of the week. At least I can get the BDing covered this time!

XXX


----------



## maratobe

thank you for the welcome hun and good luck this week!! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> Morning ladies, hope you all had good weekends.
> 
> I've got high hopes for us all this week - a couple of BFPs from Kimmy and Megg (they seem to be contagious at the moment), soaring temps for Shazza and ovulation for Lolly, Mara (hiya, welcome to the madhouse!), a nice early one for TB and hopefully my AWOL ovulation might report for duty! If I've missed anyone, forgive me, it's Monday morning but I'm rooting for all chart stalkers!
> 
> My LWI is still low this morning but it doesn't have me fooled this time, estrogen line is 50% lighter than yesterday and fertile CM is back so I'm hoping to ovulate by the end of the week. At least I can get the BDing covered this time!
> 
> XXX

Thank you! :D I think your body was about to pop and eggy and then all of your girly bits had a bit of a talk... Ovaries were like.... "INCOMING!" And everything else was all... "NO! NO! Wait! There hasn't been enough action to fertilize that little bugger!" So, your ovaries are like... "Okay, but this is a pain in the royal follicle!" So, it started all over so you could catch it! Don't you dare let your ovary down after all it went through for you! :flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ohyeah, i'm totally in for a BFP before ovulation LOLOL!!!


i wonder when that'll happen bc my temps won't drop to my normal pre-o temps


----------



## Megg33k

I think she meant a nice early ovulation, TB! LOL But, I'd prefer you got a BFP instead! :D


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks TripleB hun, not hopeful but not down about it either, what's the point? I can't change anything now so onto next month! And good luck with the BD lady :thumbup: x


----------



## maratobe

Megg33k said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, hope you all had good weekends.
> 
> I've got high hopes for us all this week - a couple of BFPs from Kimmy and Megg (they seem to be contagious at the moment), soaring temps for Shazza and ovulation for Lolly, Mara (hiya, welcome to the madhouse!), a nice early one for TB and hopefully my AWOL ovulation might report for duty! If I've missed anyone, forgive me, it's Monday morning but I'm rooting for all chart stalkers!
> 
> My LWI is still low this morning but it doesn't have me fooled this time, estrogen line is 50% lighter than yesterday and fertile CM is back so I'm hoping to ovulate by the end of the week. At least I can get the BDing covered this time!
> 
> XXX
> 
> Thank you! :D I think your body was about to pop and eggy and then all of your girly bits had a bit of a talk... Ovaries were like.... "INCOMING!" And everything else was all... "NO! NO! Wait! There hasn't been enough action to fertilize that little bugger!" So, your ovaries are like... "Okay, but this is a pain in the royal follicle!" So, it started all over so you could catch it! Don't you dare let your ovary down after all it went through for you! :flower:Click to expand...

:rofl: that made me laugh lol :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ same, i could somewhat contain myself in the beginning but then read "this is a pain in the royal follicle"
and yeah... that was just too much to handle lolol


----------



## maratobe

LOL i had the picture of ovaries in my head talking to everything LOL


----------



## Minimin

Megg your too funny- I am glad you made me laugh/smile this morning. feeling rather grumpy all over!

KimmyB- your temps went up this morning- Is this real. Thats a good sign hun. Dont give up hope as yet.


----------



## posh

Look who got their cross hairs :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> LOL i had the picture of ovaries in my head talking to everything LOL

omg SAME!

did you have them make gestures too? lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoohooo yay you Posh!!!! congrats
now riiiise temps, riiiise


----------



## TripleB

Nice one posh! Love that pre-ov dip! 

CONGRATULATIONS Minimin! One of many BFPs for this thread this month I reckon!

Thanks for the talking ovaries image Megg! Don't think I'll mention that one to DH, he is already having issues with having his love-life controlled by the LWI - not sure he could handle a conversation with my ovaries! Think you are right though, hopefully they did me a favour and are giving me another chance this month!

And TB, I did mean ov for this week, but hell if you're game for a pre-ov BFP you go lady!

xxx


----------



## TripleB

KimmyB said:


> Thanks TripleB hun, not hopeful but not down about it either, what's the point? I can't change anything now so onto next month! And good luck with the BD lady :thumbup: x

That was the right thing to do discarding that temp yesterday, looking good again today Kimmy - have hope! I have DH at the ready - we both were a bit full of cold last week but ready and raring to go this week (thank god)! x


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> Thank you! :D I think your body was about to pop and eggy and then all of your girly bits had a bit of a talk... Ovaries were like.... "INCOMING!" And everything else was all... "NO! NO! Wait! There hasn't been enough action to fertilize that little bugger!" So, your ovaries are like... "Okay, but this is a pain in the royal follicle!" So, it started all over so you could catch it! Don't you dare let your ovary down after all it went through for you! :flower:

Oh and I do have royal follicles you know, although in the UK, that probably means they are a bit backward! I had one of those last time, so I'm banking on a perfect one this time around! xxx


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> LOL i had the picture of ovaries in my head talking to everything LOL
> 
> omg SAME!
> 
> did you have them make gestures too? lolClick to expand...

LOL yes!
mine had an angry look on their faces in my head HAHA


----------



## maratobe

TripleB i just realised we are on the same CD....i will be watching your chart haha cause im a chart virgin, this is my first month....


----------



## TripleB

maratobe said:


> TripleB i just realised we are on the same CD....i will be watching your chart haha cause im a chart virgin, this is my first month....

Yeah! I do like a cycle buddy! Right then, here's the deal - we both ovulate this week ok? And we both both get a BFP about 2 weeks later - how does that sound?! 

Your chart looks fine for pre-ov (not that different to mine)!

x


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm glad I could give you all a laugh! I have to admit, I was giggling while I typed it! :winkwink:

Loving your rise, Kimmy! :hugs: That's gorgeous!

WOOHOO for CH's, Posh! :happydance:

AFM... I guess I'll take today's rise! :D

Edit: Adding a new chart overlay! I think tomorrow's temp will tell the tale!
 



Attached Files:







newchartoverlay.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SmileyShazza

Triple B and Maratobe &#8211; have fun this week :winkwink: 

Megg that&#8217;s a nice dip you had yesterday &#8211; will be keeping everything crossed that you have another rise tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> Well, I'm glad I could give you all a laugh! I have to admit, I was giggling while I typed it! :winkwink:
> 
> Loving your rise, Kimmy! :hugs: That's gorgeous!
> 
> WOOHOO for CH's, Posh! :happydance:
> 
> AFM... I guess I'll take today's rise! :D
> 
> Edit: Adding a new chart overlay! I think tomorrow's temp will tell the tale!

Eek! Fingers, toes, legs, arms and anything else that will cross, are crossed for you Megg! Come on temperature, you know you want to rise tomorrow! x


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Megg, TripleB and Min!

Megg - Fingers crossed for a rise tomorrow! :happydance:

Min - Glad to see you're been referred hun, good luck!


----------



## debgreasby

Temps lower than post OV but still not below coverline. Stupid chart!


----------



## TripleB

Annoying isn't it Deb - I swear all my temps are higher than last month (like I didn't cool down properly after last month's cycle!).

I've had a fiddle around with last month's chart. I had originally reset it on CD11 because I had spotting which lasted about a week. This gave me a 27 day cycle (ov on CD15). Because I had similar spotting again this cycle and still haven't ovulated, I guess last cycle too was just a long one (not a short annovulatory cycle followed by a 27 day cycle). The CD11 spotting is weird but I guess I can live with it as long as I do actually ovulate. So - short story is, going on last month's revised chart and other symptoms its looking good for this week I'd say.

x


----------



## KimmyB

^^ :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! Why the hell does this all have to be so damn hard! :hugs: to you all in the confusion cloud of TTC! :dust:


----------



## lolly25

Hey girls x 
Megg - charts looking good 
Posh - yay xhairs 
Deb - my temp has been everywhere at beggining i dint bother chartin till recently x 

Can ANYONE look at my chart my opk is PURPLE today so def POS no question bout it but with temp goin up today do u think iv ov'd TODAY any info pls x x x

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c52ab


----------



## TripleB

Hey Lolly - given your +opk I reckon a rise tomorrow followed by high temps after that will put your crosshairs on today. If rise happens on Wednesday I would say ov tomorrow. Don't think it was yesterday. x


----------



## lolly25

Thanks TB, iv not had opk this dark last cycle so fingers crossed and gettin ov pain, im thinkin im oving today but temo rise confused me ta hun x x

** edit just noticed we have the same cycles aswell x


----------



## TripleB

Sounds promising Lolly! I could be wrong but I think when your temp goes through your coverline, FF puts CH on the day before - so if your temp is above say 36.5 tomorrow (that's a rough guess) and stays up there for a few days, I think it will put it ov as today. If you look at my chart from last month, I had a dip, a small rise and then a bigger rise. CH on the small rise. x


----------



## maratobe

TripleB said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> TripleB i just realised we are on the same CD....i will be watching your chart haha cause im a chart virgin, this is my first month....
> 
> Yeah! I do like a cycle buddy! Right then, here's the deal - we both ovulate this week ok? And we both both get a BFP about 2 weeks later - how does that sound?!
> 
> Your chart looks fine for pre-ov (not that different to mine)!
> 
> xClick to expand...

you got a deal LOL :happydance:

well i am up its 4:41am and im off to work....my temp stayed on 36.2 this morning....same as yesterdays :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Lolly - I agree with TripleB!


----------



## TripleB

Finally! My LWI has sprung into life and given me a high reading! Think I'm heading for ov on Friday! X


----------



## lolly25

Morning all x,
Yay TB ,
My temp went all this morning only a little but I suppose a rise is good ???
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c52ab


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: TB- get your marathon gear on :winkwink:


----------



## TripleB

Will do Minimin! Have ordered another batch of softcups and fully intend to have broken my DH by the weekend!

Hmmmm Lolly - could be looking at today for ovulation, are you going to do another OPK? x


----------



## posh

Get :sex: TripleB! Good luck to you!

Temp rise for me again today :thumbup:, I'm also getting some strange CM, kinda EW but yellow, kinda illuminous! Any ideas? :shrug:
I might just be symptom spotting, but hoping its a good sign!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks posh! CM sounds promising - lots of ladies report a difference to usual CM post-ov and ends up in BFP. Let the symptom-spotting commence! x


----------



## Minimin

Posh sounds like a good sign- I def notice a dif in CM- right now quite yellow and creamy..ewwww


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol, this was confusing for a bit there since i'm TB too lolol
i was thinking "do they know something about me that i don't???" bahahaha

anyway, i don't know what temp to take
i woke up when the bf got up and took my temp then: 36.4 (at 6.30am baaah)
then slept some more and woke up around my usual hour: 37 (at 9am)

seriously!!!!!!!

i'm just making sure we get everything covered, doing the BDing every other day, fun times!


----------



## TripleB

I know TB, it confused me for a minute too, maybe I should be BBB!

I would go for the 37, 36.4 seems low compared to other temps.

We've been doing every 3 days in an effort not to burn out too soon (good job too seeing as I'm only gearing up to ovulate past CD20!) - gotta be every day from here on in though! x


----------



## maratobe

thats soo strange....that we are on the same days lol
good luck Oing hun, i hope im not far behind you!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh lol, you're just all waiting for ME to ovulate so we can all have decemberbabies together, yessss!!!!!

BBB (lol), i'd be happy with 36.4, bc it's in my normal pre-o range (36-36.5), all the temps i've been having so far are all post-o temps (except for that one day)


----------



## TripleB

Sounds good to me TB! Here's the deal - you, me and Mara, 3 ovulations by the end of the week, 3 BFPs by the end of the month, 3 December babies - in 3 different countries. Are you game?!


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahaah omg!!! if i have two more days of 37 FF says i ovulated yesterday, oh maaan i hope so!

*tempted to pee on an opk to check*


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Sounds good to me TB! Here's the deal - you, me and Mara, 3 ovulations by the end of the week, 3 BFPs by the end of the month, 3 December babies - in 3 different countries. Are you game?!

absolutely!!!!!!!

and then i'm sticking this thread (ok part of it) in bean's babybook :D


----------



## TripleB

Nice idea!

Are you seriously telling me you haven't been peeing on OPKs yet this cycle?! After your marathon OPK session last month?! x


----------



## lolly25

hey TripleB yeah done an opk today its pos but not a strong a pos as yesterday ?


----------



## TripleB

lolly25 said:


> hey TripleB yeah done an opk today its pos but not a strong a pos as yesterday ?

Hey Lolly - looks like your LH surge was yesterday then, so ovulation yesterday or today. Based on the small rise this morning I would guess it was either late yesterday or early today. A few more days and your crosshairs will put us out of our misery! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> Are you seriously telling me you haven't been peeing on OPKs yet this cycle?! After your marathon OPK session last month?! x

lol, no haven't.... i couldn't
since they always gave me 2 lines and i had 6 days of positive ones i decided
they were not for me...

i have 4 left, so i wanted to use them wisely this cycle.
planned to use one coming friday and then every other day, then shortly after
switch to hpt's every other day...
i cooould of course use the one i planned to use friday today or tomorrow,
since OH is out of the country this weekend, so regardless of the result i
get on friday...it's no use obsessing over it

omfg, i seriously constructed a well-thought-through plan for this addiction of mine!!! hahaha


----------



## lolly25

TripleB said:


> lolly25 said:
> 
> 
> hey TripleB yeah done an opk today its pos but not a strong a pos as yesterday ?
> 
> Hey Lolly - looks like your LH surge was yesterday then, so ovulation yesterday or today. Based on the small rise this morning I would guess it was either late yesterday or early today. A few more days and your crosshairs will put us out of our misery! xClick to expand...

Thanks hun i hope so atleast the b'din is well covered :happydance: so f'xd for this month


----------



## TripleB

tinybutterfly said:


> lol, no haven't.... i couldn't
> since they always gave me 2 lines and i had 6 days of positive ones i decided
> they were not for me...
> 
> i have 4 left, so i wanted to use them wisely this cycle.
> planned to use one coming friday and then every other day, then shortly after
> switch to hpt's every other day...
> i cooould of course use the one i planned to use friday today or tomorrow,
> since OH is out of the country this weekend, so regardless of the result i
> get on friday...it's no use obsessing over it
> 
> omfg, i seriously constructed a well-thought-through plan for this addiction of mine!!! hahaha

Oh yes I remember they weren't cooperating! Haha - yes you sound like an addict with a plan to address their problem (aren't we all hun?!). Boo for OH being away, you'll just have to cover it either side huh? x


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahah the 12 step program for POAS addicts

friday afternoon before he leaves and sunday first thing we do when he comes back, oooh yeah!!! tired or not, i'll ride him to get my goodies!


----------



## TripleB

lolly25 said:


> Thanks hun i hope so atleast the b'din is well covered :happydance: so f'xd for this month

Oh yes hun - everything crossed :hugs:. I'm convinced this is a good luck thread this month - Chocolate started it off and Tulip and Minimin have followed. I'm taking bets on Megg, Kimmy, Shazza and posh and you can join me, Mara and TB bringing up the rear! Any more for any more?! x


----------



## TripleB

tinybutterfly said:


> i'll ride him to get my goodies!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: - you go get him TB! x


----------



## posh

:rofl: TB!
Come on girls and join me in the 2WW, i'm getting kinda lonely! :wacko:


----------



## tinybutterfly

my opk (yessss i found a way to make it all work) looks like my 6dpo one from last cycle,
also really resembles the negative i got last cycle two days before my positive...
guess i'll see sunday whooo, i'm just gonna keep the BD-ing up in the rythm we have it going


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Sounds good to me TB! Here's the deal - you, me and Mara, 3 ovulations by the end of the week, 3 BFPs by the end of the month, 3 December babies - in 3 different countries. Are you game?!

I havent ovulated this week as mine was the end of last week but can I be part of this pact please? If we get our bfp then we would be part of the December babies club too. 

Id love it if we all managed to move across together :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Hey girls! Just quickly checking in...Everyone seems really busy at the minute :thumbup: Will some kind soul please take a quick peek at my chart?? My temp took a dip this am but could it still be good? Or not? Honest opinions please. I ask because this morning I got the faintest of faint line on both an IC and a Superdrug (I'm talking too faint to show up on camer - I have tried and tried!) Both lines came up within 3 mins bu I do doubt them as they are so faint I cn't even tell if they have colour :dohh: Help please! :flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

still good imo!

imagine... you weren't able to temp from 5dpo untill now
your temp would show a good rising pattern compared to the last temp you then took (5dpo)

thumbs up for your chart lady!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Kimmy a small drop doesn't necessarily mean bad news I don't think. Could there maybe be another reason for temp drop (window open in room, slept with mouth open, woken up in night etc).

If you have had a faint line I would leave it two or three days (I know that will be very, very hard) and try testing again at 10dpo it is still quite early.

I've just seen that you'd already included me in the list of people to join the December Babies Club Triple B - was getting carried away whilst reading back through the thread :rofl: Glad you made some space for me :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

OMG Kimmy! My heart is racing ten to the dozen for you! It's hard to comment on whether the dip today means anything or not as its your first month - but don't let it get you down, keep up that PMA (I'm so hopeful for you!)

I had a quick check of the other charts and have a look at Minimin's - she also had a dip followed swiftly by a BFP. I agree with Shazza though, if you could resist for a few days you'd know for sure!

Of course my lovely Shazza - you're at the front of the queue for a December baby!

TB - I just KNEW you wouldn't be able to resist that OPK! Looking good for the end of the week though!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks girls, I wasn't going to mention anything coz thought I was just going crazy but then DH said he could see something! I'm still not thinking this is it, will just have to see in a few days. I'll retest day after tomorrow (think thats the longest I'll be able to hold out) I'm going to try and keep myself grounded by looking at my temp dip and expecting AF to turn up then I won't get ahead of myself. x

PS> I know I am very naughty for testing so early but I woke up feeling awful so couldn't resist :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Kimmy - I think it sounds very promising and it could easily be real at 10dpo!!! :hugs: Can't wait for your next test!

I want in on the BFP pact there! Can I have one, please? It's important! LOL

Btw, temp was identical to yesterday's this morning! WTF? IDENTICAL! But, it took its sweet ass time to give me the temp and did the "climbing by .01 degree" thing toward the end... so it must just be the same! Weird! I expected a drop today, I hoped for a rise, I got a twin temp! :rofl: I don't feel as hopeful today... hmmm...


----------



## TripleB

Don't you worry Megg, you're in on the pact!

I like same temperatures - have had loads this cycle - makes me trust my thermometer! Now look here, what's all this "not feeling hopeful" business - am I having to carry all the PMA for everyone around here?! Well fine, I accept that challenge! Going by dpo, you and Kimmy are the next pact-members for a BFP so the PMA is there for you both today!

x


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know... I'm just not feeling it like I did yesterday! Maybe it'll come to me as the day gets later! Care to check on my OPK in the 'OPK as HPT' thread? I think that's part of my disappointment... but I think its the darkest line I've seen on that brand... just still really, stupidly light! I'd appreciate it if you'd take a look! Thanks! :hugs: Thanks for the PMA too, hun! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

I'm just not getting my chart :shrug: My temps keep falling (boo!) and many of my post-o temps are around pre-o temps. The last 2 nights I did sleep right up to the alarm, which really hasn't been happening, so maybe I am not getting an A for accuracy.

I keep telling myself I'm not going to SS, but I can't help it, esp. since now I can compare to last month! My CP is higher than last month, I've been noticing cramps the last few days, Montgomery's tubercles (which I normally have but they seem more pronounced) and sore/bleeding gums. Oh and more creamy CM :blush:


----------



## TripleB

Hmmmm, that is a tricky one Firedancer. Just like with Kimmy, hard to say without a previous month to compare what your temps do after ovulation (even then can be different every month). As they are still above the coverline try not to worry and hope for a higher temp in the morning. Symptoms sound promising! x


----------



## posh

KimmyB - sounds good to me, but wait a couple more days. I know how hard it is to stop yourself POAS, but think how good it will be when those lines come up before 3 minutes is over! Good luck to you! :thumbup:
Oh, I'm loving our little pact! :haha:


----------



## Minimin

KIMMY!!!!!!!!! I think superdrug ones are super sensitive too!! Will be eagerly scouting this thread! I hope your lines get darker!!! :)


----------



## TripleB

Pact-members - check out my new signature (seriously I would do ANYTHING to avoid doing work today!). I took the liberty of adding you Firedancer (hope that's ok) - I'm guessing you're in this for a BFP?!

Minimin - you're an honorary member and icon for already having a BFP!

x


----------



## nicholatmn

Grrr, Megg! I had to come search for you! lol


----------



## posh

Am loving your sig TripleB! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Loving the sig, TripleB! :)

Nicole - Sorry I made you work to find me, love! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahaah LOVING it *BBB*!!! i'll copy/paste it to my own signature in a bit...
i already avoided work today so i can go back to normal lolol

*Firedancer*, honestly, i think your symptoms alone are veeery good!!! keep up hopes.
esp the high cervix is good!!! let's hope it stays there


----------



## nicholatmn

Megg33k said:


> Loving the sig, TripleB! :)
> 
> Nicole - Sorry I made you work to find me, love! :hugs:

It's okay, I can stalk you now! :haha: kidding!


----------



## Megg33k

Stalkl away, hun!


----------



## TripleB

tinybutterfly said:


> hahaah LOVING it *BBB*!!! i'll copy/paste it to my own signature in a bit...
> i already avoided work today so i can go back to normal lolol
> 
> *Firedancer*, honestly, i think your symptoms alone are veeery good!!! keep up hopes.
> esp the high cervix is good!!! let's hope it stays there

Lovely TB! How can we fail in our quest for BFP's now?! x


----------



## KimmyB

TripleB I am bloody lovin that sig!


----------



## KimmyB

Oh and I will put it on mine later on...I gota go and get ready to go out now! Speak later girlies x


----------



## maratobe

tripleB love the siggy!! :hugs:
FF gave me the dotted cross hairs today....im confused??


----------



## hoping:)

Yay:happydance: I think I may be ovulating!!My last couple cycles I was ovulating a week later than I normally do so I took licorice root to help regulate ovulation and I think it worked. I havent gotten a positive OPK but Ive been taking them in the morning and I read something about LH surging in the afternoon so morning testing may miss the surge?


----------



## hoping:)

Maratobe- you might have dotted cross hairs because you don't have a positive OPK but show a temp shift?


----------



## Megg33k

I dunno, Mara! We'll have to wait and see how the rest of your temps go! It could change its mind!

hoping - Yep. OPKs in the AM could result in a missed surge!


----------



## hoping:)

Thx Megg! No wonder I never get a strong positive:dohh:


----------



## Firedancer41

hoping:) said:


> Thx Megg! No wonder I never get a strong positive:dohh:

The first month I used OPKs I tried them twice a day, and found that I got a much stronger reading around 4p. This month I simply used them at 4p and it worked out well. Perhaps you have to play around with them as well to see what time of day will be most accurate for you?


----------



## hoping:)

Thx Firedancer! I think I will try testing after work today and see what I get. My chart looks like ovulation is here or near...


----------



## Firedancer41

hoping:) said:


> Thx Firedancer! I think I will try testing after work today and see what I get. My chart looks like ovulation is here or near...

I should add that I also didn't drink much so as not to dilute my urine. Good luck, it does look as though you are gearing up to o!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am totally loving that signature Triple B - have had a change around of my signature.....hope the buddies that were on there before don't get annoyed!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll see if I can work it into mine somehow! Hmmm...


----------



## TripleB

Well I'm expecting to have to change the signature pretty soon as we tick off the BFPs! X


----------



## hoping:)

Firedancer41 said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Thx Firedancer! I think I will try testing after work today and see what I get. My chart looks like ovulation is here or near...
> 
> I should add that I also didn't drink much so as not to dilute my urine. Good luck, it does look as though you are gearing up to o!Click to expand...

I haven't had anything to drink for a few hours- hopefully it will be a good sample and hopefully I will be ovulating soon. Thanks for the help:flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> tripleB love the siggy!! :hugs:
> FF gave me the dotted cross hairs today....im confused??

that means FF is confused and not 100% sure yet
opk or not, it can change to full lines any day :)



Megg33k said:


> I'll see if I can work it into mine somehow! Hmmm...

nicely done!


----------



## Megg33k

I agree, TripleB! I hope to need major siggy changes ASAP!

Btw, I threw together a banner for the pact if anyone else wants it. it was the only way I could get it in my siggy! LOL

https://i44.tinypic.com/35a4or4.jpg

You can get it by putting this code in your siggy (without the *'s):

[*IMG]https://i44.tinypic.com/35a4or4.jpg[/*IMG]

Edit: Thanks, TB! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

I love it Megg you clever girl! Will put it on tomorrow, too complicated for iPhone clumsiness! Night girls, hoping for a BFP from one of you in the morning! X


----------



## Megg33k

G'night, TripleB! :hugs: Hoping to provide you with a BFP in the AM... or, uhm... around afternoon/early evening your time!


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls! How we all doing today? How are my fellow BFP Pact buddies: TripleB, Megg,Shazza,Posh,Lolly,Maratobe,TB and Firedancer? Anything to report girls? I'm up with the birds and feel lonely on here :haha:

Megg, excellent work on the banner, as you can see it is proudly displayed in my sig :D


----------



## maratobe

oooh i love the banner...ill go and put it in my siggy now...feeling special to be part of the pact haha!!


----------



## KimmyB

Me too Maratobe, now all we have to do is fulfill it :haha: How you doing deary?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Just a quickie before work!

I was so tired last night I had to get into bed when I got home, slept for about an hour and a half then got up and was back in bed at 10pm - thats early for me!

When I was about to get in the bath I noticed the veins on my boobs were bright blue! Very odd, never had that before Still feel exhausated this morning wish I could stay in bed and not have to go to work today! Then again that happens most days :rofl:

Temp has stayed the same today was hoping for a nice drop. My temps are more or less exactly the same as they were last month, not sure if thats a good or bad thing really seeing as we didn't get a bfp last month. Fingers and toes crossed that all this baby dust works :dust:


----------



## TripleB

Morning all! Feeling super-positive today. LWI was high but lines the same colour so I think peak tomorrow maybe! I've GOT to do some work today, it won't be long before someone realizes that I'm not furiously typing emails but talking to you lot about stuff not suitable for the office! 

Ooooh Shazza, loving those symptoms Hun! X


----------



## KimmyB

Shazza promising symptoms hun! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

TripleB fingers crossed for your peak hun!

I've been up since 4.30am unable to sleep, what an idiot! :dohh:


----------



## posh

Huge rise for me this morning :thumbup:
How's everyone else doin?


----------



## maratobe

KimmyB said:


> Me too Maratobe, now all we have to do is fulfill it :haha: How you doing deary?

im good hun!
wondering what my temps and body are doing to me haha
how are you??:flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

looking gooood!!!
guess my body is gearing up for dipping before ovulation...finally!


----------



## maratobe

posh- wow very nice temp rise hun!
good luck shazza!!
butterfly good luck with O hun :dust:
i got another silly negetive OPK today but i was thinking about doing one tonight to see what its like haha


----------



## KimmyB

Go for it maratobe! Woohoo for the good news TB and Posh - we're on our way for many BFPs hopefully!


----------



## maratobe

yes we are!! bring on the BFPS!!! :happydance:!!!


----------



## TripleB

Its all looking good on here today ladies (the BFP Pact babydust is working already, I can feel it!). Glad to see the temps rising and falling (or even staying the same) where they should be!

What time is it in Oz Mara? Need to know when to look out for your next temp! A high one might give you solid crosshairs? I would defo try the OPKs in the evening.

Going to update my signature now... I have done at least 10 minutes of work today (which is an improvement on yesterday!)

xxx


----------



## posh

:rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

LOL

i need an office job in the future lol


----------



## maratobe

TripleB said:


> Its all looking good on here today ladies (the BFP Pact babydust is working already, I can feel it!). Glad to see the temps rising and falling (or even staying the same) where they should be!
> 
> What time is it in Oz Mara? Need to know when to look out for your next temp! A high one might give you solid crosshairs? I would defo try the OPKs in the evening.
> 
> Going to update my signature now... I have done at least 10 minutes of work today (which is an improvement on yesterday!)
> 
> xxx

right now its 9:30pm....almost bed time but havent eaten yet cause OH was suppose to be home at 7pm....hmmm lol
yeah im hoping tomorrow will be a higher temp if not then i guess i havent Od yet...which would explain the negetive OPKs, took one this evening and it was a shade lighter then this afternoons but no way a positive which is just silly lol
:flower:


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> LOL
> 
> i need an office job in the future lol

i reckon hahaha


----------



## TripleB

maratobe said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> i need an office job in the future lol
> 
> i reckon hahahaClick to expand...

It has its uses sometimes! Especially as no one can see my screen THANK GOD!

Sounds like your OPKs might have missed ovulation Mara - stupid sticks! So if its 9.30pm now and you get up, I'm guessing at 7am (?), we only have 10.5 hours to wait - too long! Oh well, we have Megg's temp to look forward to in the meantime!

x


----------



## TripleB

posh - I'm singling you out for special praise today - that temp is a beauty! x


----------



## maratobe

TripleB said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> i need an office job in the future lol
> 
> i reckon hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> It has its uses sometimes! Especially as no one can see my screen THANK GOD!
> 
> Sounds like your OPKs might have missed ovulation Mara - stupid sticks! So if its 9.30pm now and you get up, I'm guessing at 7am (?), we only have 10.5 hours to wait - too long! Oh well, we have Megg's temp to look forward to in the meantime!
> 
> xClick to expand...

yep i get up at 7am...thats when i temp my alarm is get for 7am every morning lol excpet when i get up at 4am for work some days.
im guessing that when i get up your just heading to bed or near tea time lol
yeah either i missed the surge on the sticks or im not Oing until tomorrow...who knows, we will find out in a few days though haha


----------



## Firedancer41

posh said:


> Huge rise for me this morning :thumbup:
> How's everyone else doin?

Nice, Posh!

I feel better than yesterday--I was generally discouraged and in a bad mood yesterday. Today CP is still way high, and temp went back up. Here's hoping it stays up!
I was also exhausted yesterday. With my other kids, that was always my first and really only sign. I took a nap yesterday and still was in bed just after 8p :dohh:


----------



## maratobe

hope your temp stays up nice and high hun!!


----------



## TripleB

Chart is looking lovely Firedancer, looks like its started to behave itself now!

I hope exhaustion is a great sign for both you and Shazza!

x


----------



## Megg33k

Temp is posted...

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2754/4439977307_95a6aed731.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Eeek - I'm not sure if I see a line or not! What are you seeing Megg? x


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know... one second I think there's a hint of something and the next not. That's why I didn't speculate on it. I just posted for unbiased opinions. Overall, I'd say negative... but I'm not exactly an optimist.


----------



## Megg33k

New chart overlay... because I'm lame...

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4440828110_6cbec7c469_o.jpg


----------



## TripleB

Well let's go for a "no need to give up hope" conclusion i.e. there MIGHT be something there, which is better than there is NO WAY anything there!

Chart overlay is very pretty but not sure its telling us anything just yet - tomorrow's temp could be interesting though!

How are you feeling hun?

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Eh... hope comes and goes pretty frequently around these parts.

Hoping temps will be more telling soon. FX'd!

I'm feeling... annoyed?

How are you?

Edit: Searching FF for "charts like mine" including O day, intercourse pattern, and post-O temps: Ovulatory 47% - Pregnancy 45% - Miscarriage 8%

Not saying it means much of anything... I just kind of like to have a record of it so I know if I should bother with looking in the future. Also, up to 56 pointless pregnancy points! LOL


----------



## TripleB

Ah, the overriding TTC emotion... annoyed! The whole thing is damn annoying! I'm feeling pretty good today, have begun the BDing marathon so hoping for a peak tomorrow and a rest over the weekend!

I would say 45% pregnancy is a pretty good stat but I don't like the fact they put miscarriage in there at all - a pregnancy chart deosn't look any different to a miscarriage chart at that stage (stupid FF, as if we need that kind of worry) - so adjusted its 53% pregnancy - reason to be hopeful!

x


----------



## Megg33k

That's funny! That's how I count it too! Like anyone can see a MC coming at 11dpo! :rofl:

In other news, hubby says he sees something IRL. So, maybe. :shrug:

FX'd for your Peak tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Well if hubby sees something that's a good sign in my book - my DH can never see anything on mine, maybe a lack of patience with me standing on one leg in tribal costume at a full moon, holding an HPT in front of a lightbulb INSISTING I can see somthing! I reckon the digi HPTs were actually designed for men - lines are just too much for them! x


----------



## posh

It is only 11dpo Megg, there is still bag loads of hope! :thumbup:
Just looked at my temps last cycle for CD19 and they were higher than they are now, think thats a bad sign isn't it? Aren't they suppose to be higher? :wacko:
I'm loving the PMA in this thread at the moment, I think we are the positive we have ever been! We all better get good results now :growlmad:


----------



## posh

How do I get our pact logo in my sig? I feel left out! :cry:


----------



## TripleB

posh - I looked at your overlay and I think your temp for CD19 is higher than last month? Not that it means anything at all my lovely. Its the pattern in relation to this month's temps that matters and yours are going UP UP UP!

I am seriously expecting to tick-off quite a few BFPs on the Pact-list!

EDIT: Go back a few pages posh and Megg explains how to get the pact logo.

x


----------



## posh

Wooo hoooooooo!!!


----------



## Megg33k

posh - Last month, you were just under 37 degrees at CD19... that makes this month higher, yeah? Not that it means much at 5dpo. The only reason I keep checking is because it COULD possibly tell me something now toward the end of my cycle.


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls, thought I'd check in seeing as I've been MIA all day! How we doing chickies? I have caught up on the last few pages but I've forgoten which person each piece of info applies to :dohh: Sorry, I am a dumb blonde :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl:


----------



## KimmyB

Girls...OK I can't hold this in any longer...I know it's very early and it could all end in tears but for the minute...I'M PREGNANT! :wohoo:


----------



## Firedancer41

KIMMY!!! :hugs: I am so glad you are staying true to the pact :wink: Congrats my friend!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

KimmyB said:


> :hi: girls, thought I'd check in seeing as I've been MIA all day! How we doing chickies? I have caught up on the last few pages but I've forgoten which person each piece of info applies to :dohh: Sorry, I am a dumb blonde :blush:

So this was not a dumb blonde moment, it was preggo brain :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

I bloody KNEW it! 

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

EDIT: 1 down, 8 to go ladies - check out my siggy! x


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Kimmy! the best news I have heard today! Congrats babe! :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations Kimmy!! Wooooooooh! :wohoo:


----------



## hannah76

congrats kimmy!!!

:hi: ladies.. came by to say hello but as i'm not temping this cycle i have nothing much for you to stalk!! have been checking your charts here and there though... good luck to you all!!!


----------



## WannaB

Well done Kimmy!!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Kimmy! :hugs: 1 out of 9 ain't bad!


----------



## KimmyB

I'm sure you 8 will be hot on my heels :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping so... not feeling it today, honestly... but hoping so.


----------



## KimmyB

Megg33k said:


> Hoping so... not feeling it today, honestly... but hoping so.

Megg I know this is going to sound so cliche but on Sunday I was convinced I was out. Had a really bad day feeling sorry for myself (I was whining to TripleB ask her!) So there you go, you never know. Don't lose hope hun :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

KimmyB said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hoping so... not feeling it today, honestly... but hoping so.
> 
> Megg I know this is going to sound so cliche but on Sunday I was convinced I was out. Had a really bad day feeling sorry for myself (I was whining to TripleB ask her!) So there you go, you never know. Don't lose hope hun :hugs:Click to expand...

It doesn't sound cliche. I'm just really :cry: today. I know what I feel I just want something to tell me I'm not crazy. If I'm being honest... I'm very, very sad today. I've been crying all day. I feel like a loser. Its all just supposed to bloody work. I'm sick to death of this TTC shite. I just want to curl up and :cry: for about a week solid. Then, when I'm out of tears... maybe I can go on with my pathetic life.

Btw... THIS ^^^ is what is looks like when I run out of PMA! Everyone thinks I'm so positive... This is what happens when I'm not. I'm really sorry if I'm brining anyone down... All the good news lately, I hate to be a downer. But, dammit, I'm just sad. :cry:

<3 you all for listening! :flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

is there something like ovulation spotting? (i should O end of this week)
cause i have no idea what else it could be

omg CONGRATS KIMMY!!!!!!! whooohoooo

will be back later to properly catch up


----------



## Megg33k

Yep, if you spot near O, it's considered an incredible fertility sign! I was hopeful this month because I had it! If you're spotting, go jump your boy! HURRY!


----------



## tinybutterfly

excellent!!! i planned to hump him this evening... but he ate too much,
i hope to get lucky in a few hours, and otherwise he's waking me up tomorrow morning at 6am to give me some
should be good i think


----------



## KimmyB

Megg I'm so sorry I had no idea you were feeling so low. Ofcourse you're not crazy! This TTC business is a complete nightmare and I feel for you. As I said, I spen most of Sunday crying (I hit my low point there) I think it's only normal, it would be completely impossible to be crazy happy all the time when you want someting so bad. You're usually so full of PMA hun BUT you are allowed your down days you know! We're all here to support you so please don't suffer in silence :hugs: (Hope all that came out right :wacko:)


----------



## maratobe

morning girls!
well temp stayed the same as yesterday....bit boring lol
ive been experiementing with my OPKs and i took one this morning and its pretty dark...so ill take another much later today and see how that goes!
im off to work now though...
how is everyone?? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Sounds like a plan! I love how candid you are! There was no sarcasm in that, btw! :)

Kimmy - Thanks! I spend about 98% of the times that I do suffer doing so alone. I hate bringing people down. And, when I crash, I crash so very hard. I don't remember the last time I felt this awful though. Its so hard to be happy about things you want to be happy about when inside you feel like you don't have anything left. I don't know why today's been so hard... it just has. Maybe its a good sign and in 3 days I'll be really happy... that's how long it took to go from this to BFP for you... maybe I can follow suit. Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

I really hope so Megg, I'll be rooting for you :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

KimmyB said:


> Girls...OK I can't hold this in any longer...I know it's very early and it could all end in tears but for the minute...I'M PREGNANT! :wohoo:

:happydance: congrats hun!!!:hugs:


----------



## lolly25

Evening girls .
Ive not been on all day been in work since 7am its now 8.40pm here(uk)
CONGRATS Kimmy x :happydance:
TripleB sounding gd x 
Well my temp went up today, 97.90 and dmb me realised my temps are not going to be as high as previous months as this month my temp is gettin taken at 6am as im back on placement opposed to 8am lol
When i discard my 2 high previous temps them ff says im 3dpo :shrug: aarrrrgggghhhhh lol
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c52ab


----------



## lolly25

Evening girls .
Ive not been on all day been in work since 7am its now 8.40pm here(uk)
CONGRATS Kimmy x :happydance:
TripleB sounding gd x 
Well my temp went up today, 97.90 and dumb me realised my temps are not going to be as high as previous months as this month my temp is gettin taken at 6am as im back on placement opposed to 8am lol
When i discard my 2 high previous temps them ff says im 3dpo :shrug: aarrrrgggghhhhh lol
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c52ab

****Edit to say if i put my temp into the basal body calculator, and calculate for 8am (as per pervious month) it matchs with my dec cycle(well little higher) which looked a good chart but i was spotting all that cycle so no eggy stood a chance of implanting ooooo fingers x'd x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! Because I can't leave stuff alone!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2785/4441015253_e1febcc98d_o.jpg

I'm feeling a LITTLE better now! Apparently, most people don't get positives on that brand at 11dpo. And, the ones who do get very faint ones. Maybe the thing my husband thinks he saw was the beginning of a very faint positive. 

I'm back! Thanks for letting me have my whinge! Feeling better about things again after getting it out! Maybe the crying is preggo hormones! I know how I feel dammit... I WILL GET MY DAMN BFP!


----------



## Minimin

Thats ma girl Megg! Nice to have you back. Was worried about your there for a sec. I am rooting for you babe.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks Min! LOL I bounce back pretty quickly... I just hit hard until then!

Updated the siggy thing!

https://i42.tinypic.com/209ingw.jpg

Code is (without the *'s): [*IMG]https://i42.tinypic.com/209ingw.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## TripleB

Evening girlies (or whatever time of time it is for you!)

:hugs: Megg (a smiley says a thousand words!). I totally get you hunni - part of the deal when you're born a positive person is that when it hits you its like a kick in the back of the knees and there's nothing you can do about it. You are super-positive (you even manage to maintain it on here almost every day while the rest of us are bringing our woes to the table) so I guess a super-low day is what you're having today? I love your comment "it's all supposed to work" - that's how I feel! How hard to they want to make this TTC business for god's sake?! Sometime's it helps me to count my blessings - a lovely husband, a nice life... ok, so the baby will make it perfect but we're not doing too badly and that final piece of the puzzle WILL happen! If you're like me there's not much that can be said to make it better on a day like this - just a matter of getting through to bedtime - BUT high or low, you're fab sweetie and you'll get that mini-Megg someday soon :hugs:

As for the rest of you - TB I love your way with words! Lolly - Hmmm given the +ve OPKs I'd go with the discarded temps and work on 3dpo (maybe an sneaky extra :sex: just in case!). Mara - more "just in case" :sex: for you too I think! Kimmy - did I tell you how happy I am for you?! :rofl:

AFM - I'm trying to drag DH away from a stupid computer game (I'm married to a man-teen) to get in the pre-peak :sex: - does he not realise there's an egg to catch?!!!! 

:dust: and :hugs: to all! xxx


----------



## TripleB

FFS Megg - that was too bloody quick to bounce back - I was still writing my peptalk!

Thanks for the updated siggy though - your tick is just waiting to be added hun!

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Kimmy :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hunni.

1 down 8 to go! :thumbup:

Megg hunni I can totally understand how you feel. I'm very similar I can be full of PMA but when I fall it hits me hard and I hate feeling that way. Like you though I seem to pull myself up quite quickly - its a constant yo yo of up down up down. Am glad you are on the up again now as I don't like to see anyone feeling down :hugs:

Had to have another nap tonight when I got home from work. Going to have a bath and go to bed in a minute as I'm yawning my head off again!


----------



## dawny690

Is it wrong to be excited by the fact af is actually going to be on time :D xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

KimmyB congrats on the :bfp:!!! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry to ruin your peptalk, TripleB! I can try to bounce back slower next time! :rofl: It really was lovely... You too, Shazza!


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls, so I think I was a little premature yesterday. Did a FRER and superdrug this morning with FMU. FRER has a barely noticable line (fainter than yesterdays) and superdrug has a slightly darker line than yesterdays. So I'm off to the doctors/EPAU today to hopefully get HcG bloods as I also woke up to a dull throb on my right had side (the side WITH the tube) and with my history of ectopic I just can't take any chances. Is it wrong that if this pregnancy has to end then I'm praying for a chemical?Wish me luck girls x


----------



## WannaB

I hope it doesnt come to either of those for you Kimmy! Good luck hun!:hugs:


----------



## maratobe

well i got a very nice thick line on my OPK today :happydance:
YAY!! so onwards we go for more BDing hahaha


----------



## Tulip

Go mara! Catch that eggy! xx


----------



## TripleB

KimmyB said:


> Morning girls, so I think I was a little premature yesterday. Did a FRER and superdrug this morning with FMU. FRER has a barely noticable line (fainter than yesterdays) and superdrug has a slightly darker line than yesterdays. So I'm off to the doctors/EPAU today to hopefully get HcG bloods as I also woke up to a dull throb on my right had side (the side WITH the tube) and with my history of ectopic I just can't take any chances. Is it wrong that if this pregnancy has to end then I'm praying for a chemical?Wish me luck girls x

Oh Kimmy, I'm praying everything is ok Hun. I'll be thinking of you this morning :hugs:.

I got my peak today - looking like we could be 2ww buddies mara!

xxx


----------



## maratobe

YAY!! we better get to it and catch the eggy haha!
are my temps ok for just ovulating??


----------



## tinybutterfly

imo they are :)



KimmyB said:


> Morning girls, so I think I was a little premature yesterday. Did a FRER and superdrug this morning with FMU. FRER has a barely noticable line (fainter than yesterdays) and superdrug has a slightly darker line than yesterdays. So I'm off to the doctors/EPAU today to hopefully get HcG bloods as I also woke up to a dull throb on my right had side (the side WITH the tube) and with my history of ectopic I just can't take any chances. Is it wrong that if this pregnancy has to end then I'm praying for a chemical?Wish me luck girls x

i hope all is fine!
i had an ectopic too, so if i have a bfp at some point i'll be in the gyn's office a few days later to check bean's location.
and yes, like you, if it has to go wrong, i rather have it be a chemical than go through the whole mc process yet again



maratobe said:


> well i got a very nice thick line on my OPK today :happydance:
> YAY!! so onwards we go for more BDing hahaha

go get them tiger!!! :D


----------



## tinybutterfly

i got my action last night, whoot whoot!
the boy got half naked and posed in superman position for me while i was watching tv,
then i got a cheeky smile as he went upstairs.... quickly followed by me LOL


----------



## maratobe

LOL you go get him girl 
:happydance:
have fun!!


----------



## posh

OMG KIMMY :hugs: I'm so happy for you! I wish you all the luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy. I'm sure a few of us will be following you soon :thumbup:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Kimmy I hope that all goes well for you today &#8211; will be keeping everything crossed that it&#8217;s good news.

I&#8217;ve had a nice little rise today on my chart now to hope and pray they either keep going up or stay nice and high. Had another nap when I got home last night and was in bed pretty early. I had quite a restless night tossing and turning, keep having vivid dreams and getting hot in the night &#8211; I can&#8217;t stop yawning today and my tummy is rock hard (a mean feat considering how much flab there is there!).

Desperately trying to remain grounded and not get my hopes up as I don&#8217;t want to come back to earth with a bang next week!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hope you can fly next week instead!
looking good so far!


----------



## lolly25

Morning grils :flower:
Kimmy~ hope all goes well for you today hun x :hugs:
TrippleB ~ Yay for the peak - go catch that egg
Mara~ Yay for pos opk , plenty b'din

And this morning i wakes with ................................................... a bloody good temp:happydance: dont want to get to happy, but ive got a good feeling about this month, and be it ive just bought a clearblue fertility monitor , hoping i dont need to use it come on little egg grow n stick :happydance:

**** edit if i put the temp in to the guesstimation for 8am (my past charts been at 8am) opposed to 6am my temp is higher 98.64!!! yay!!


----------



## TripleB

Nice temps Lolly! Think thats put the doubt to bed. Also looking great in comparison to last month - could be heading for a BFP! I like your style, spend money on CBFM - sure way to get a BFP before it's required! x


----------



## Megg33k

Kimmy - Hoping all is well! :hugs: Can't wait for your update, hun! xx

TB - That's fab! Woohoo! Loving it! :)

Lolly - Sounds great!!! :)

AFM... my temp hasn't fallen yet. It seems to be going in a similar pattern the month in my overlay... but WAY higher. I don't know what to make of it! Its on my homepage now. Anyone care to have a look and give an opinion?


----------



## debgreasby

Loving your chart Meg - see what you mean about the similarities. Can't believe u r not testing till next week! Torture us why don't you!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Can't believe u r not testing till next week! Torture us why don't you!!

hahaha i thought the same! lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

o m g, i just got the most positive OPK of my life
i took the picture halfway there i suppose, but now the 5 minutes are up... dayum
the test line got even darker and broader than the control line

check it out!
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/opksmarch.jpg


i'm having pains too, can't be ovulation right? that's about to come in the next 24-48 hours,
eggo gearing up to be released maybe?


----------



## TripleB

Um, yes, I think that's what you call a positive OPK! So ovulation tomorrow I guess - same as me! 2WW buddies! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh that would be awesome!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Nice OPK TB, yay!!


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, thought I would update. So I was seen at EPU this morning and had BHcG bloods done. I'm still waiting on a phonecall with the results :grr: No, I know they're busy and one number means jack-sh*t but I still want to know. Felt sick all day with nerves. When I got up this morning I really expected to see a good line on FRER (I did one yesterday aft and got a faint line so thought with FMU would be much darker) but no :nope: i'm sure it's lighter. So I stuck a superdrug in the same sample and got a darker line compared to yeterday's superdrug :wacko: I then managed to sleep for another 4 hours and thought I'll do my Clearblue digi and a boots own (what the hell I'm not gunna be preggers for much longer?!) I got a definite line on boots and was fully expecting BFN on CB...But got "pregnant 1-2" so who the hell knows what's going on. I'm just praying it's not another ectopic. I need my one remaining tube intact goddamnit! Thanks for listening girls x


----------



## SmileyShazza

I hope you get some answers soon Kimmy - the waiting must be terrible :hugs:

Looks like you and Triple B are going to busy bees tonight :sex: go catch that eggy ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## debgreasby

Fx'd Kimmy!


----------



## Megg33k

Deb & TB - Sorry! LOL That's what I'm sticking with for now! You never know if it'll last or not though! HAHA!

TB - The OPK is gorgeous, sweetie! Yep, I'd say you have between 12 hours and 2 days (maybe 3 depending)! Jump on him and don't stop till you catch it! :winkwink:

Kimmy - I think the digi is a great sign! :hugs: I can't wait to hear your results!

AFM... My nipples feel like they're on fire. Someone want to fix that for me? Its only when something touches them though... so I guess I shouldn't complain! I mean, who can't go through their day topless? FFS! I have a good deal of other things happening right now too. I better get my goddamn BFP! LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Well I just called for my results seeing as I'd not heard anything and the lovely midwife decided to inform me that she can't give actual numbers over the phone :grr: she would need to see me face to face (why the hell didn't she tell me that?!) but she could tell my that BHcg was very low (meaning it wouldn't be showing any symptoms of ectopic at this time even though it still may be) So I am non-the wiser. I have to now wait until Monday to have bloods again and see if they have increased. I'll let you know what the results are on Monday but until then I'm staying off BnB. Good luck girls x


----------



## Megg33k

:dust: to you, Kimmy! I'll look for your result on Monday! Everything crossed for you that its all okay! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh, what a long wait Kimmy! 
i'm keeping my hopes up for you girl! hope you manage to keep busy this weekend
so time flies by! xxx


----------



## TripleB

KimmyB said:


> Well I just called for my results seeing as I'd not heard anything and the lovely midwife decided to inform me that she can't give actual numbers over the phone :grr: she would need to see me face to face (why the hell didn't she tell me that?!) but she could tell my that BHcg was very low (meaning it wouldn't be showing any symptoms of ectopic at this time even though it still may be) So I am non-the wiser. I have to now wait until Monday to have bloods again and see if they have increased. I'll let you know what the results are on Monday but until then I'm staying off BnB. Good luck girls x

I don't blame you Kimmy - we'll all be sending all the PMA we can muster for you until Monday. Take care hun. xxx


----------



## TripleB

Have just had a spot of blood - given I had a peak reading this morning, do you think I might have popped an egg? X


----------



## tinybutterfly

if it hasn't already, it just HAS to tomorrow, whoot!


----------



## WannaB

Megg33k said:


> I mean, who can't go through their day topless?

A stripper or a topless waitress!:haha:


----------



## Tulip

See you Monday Kimmy - I hope it doesn't drag anymore than it has to xx

Meg - that chart looks scarily similar, I am well happy with that! You're 12dpo - bloody test goddamn you!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

yesss definatly around ovulation, my sense of smell is...extreme!

tmi but i keep smelling myself,
despite shower and changing panties twice. drives me insane!... and paranoid


----------



## WannaB

Yeah nothing like smelling like a $2 hooker is there TB! :rofl: I can smell myself too! I just wonder if everyone else can smell the sperm overload aftermath as well!:blush:


----------



## tinybutterfly

heeey i'm at least worth $5! :p lol

and daaaamn, i haven't had pain like this in... ever! but it's a good pain so i'm laying
in the couch... with a huge grin on my face, loving it

<= insane!


----------



## tinybutterfly

and heeeeeeeeey you escaped the pact!!!!!!!!!! get in there!!!! hurry!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nik - :rofl: NO! Thanks though... I'm glad you like the similarity! I don't know how I feel about it! Hmmph!

Michelle - How did you escape the pact? I'm sure I could still add you to the banner! You want in? I mean, you'll pad our numbers since this is your BFP cycle! :winkwink:

TB - I'd say sorry about the pain.. but, if you like it... Woohoo for the pain? LOL


----------



## maratobe

morning girls!!
kimmy good luck hunny!! :dust: cant wait to hear back from you on monday!!
Butterfly thats a very very nice dark OPK!! 
Megg i have ever thing crossed for you when you decide to test again :dust:

my temp went back down this morning....is this normal??


----------



## TripleB

That's my fault, I knew I'd missed someone. Can you squeeze WB in Megg? Sure there's room for a little one (or ten - that being the idea!).

Another OPK for you later mara, I think maybe ov today and temp rise tomorrow...

xxx


----------



## maratobe

cool!! ill keep at it LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

nono, we all ovulate tomorrow :p hahaha


----------



## TripleB

Hey but today is tomorrow for mara so we're all on track right?! X


----------



## maratobe

LOL thats right!!
today its friday the 19th at 10:13am here!


----------



## TripleB

Cool, it's Thursday night here and past my bedtime! Think it's Friday just for TB. Anyway the important thing is eggies-are-go in the next 24 hours, you hear me ladies?! Night night! X


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooooh right mara, it's already friday for you, hurry up and ovulate LOL

it's just past midnight for me right now, so yes, my eggo is allowed to pop now!

going to bed in a bit, night night ladies!!!


----------



## Megg33k

It's Friday for Michelle too! Australia is +10:00!

I'd say that O might be today as well, Mara! :D

TripleB - I'm sure I can squeeze her in! :)


----------



## maratobe

YAY i also got a nice dark OPK when i got home from work tonight so deff Oing :happydance:
see you girls in the morning when you all wake up!
xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

morning!!! my temp is up again, and if i fill out some extra high temps FF says i ovulated yesterday (but that's still on australian friday lol).

i actually think i ovulated somewhere early this morning (1am early) bc that's when the pain stopped,
i suppose once the eggo has popped, the pain goes away

soooo, we're going to have some good BDing in a bit to make sure we got it all covered


----------



## TripleB

Morning! 

I'm with you TB - slight rise this morning and if I fill out some more rising temps for tomorrow and Sunday it puts ov yesterday. As I had a little bit of spotting yesterday evening and this morning I would also guess in the middle of the night (maybe we ovulated at exactly the same time TB - spooky!)

Unfortunately we didn't have time for the BDing this morning (had to be at work early - damn) so will have to get in a session after work and hope the egg is still hanging around!

Looks like todays the day (or night!) for you mara!

x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm sure your eggo will be waiting *Triple*! 
haha would be soooo awesome if we all ovulated at the same time hahaha
they're just meant to be december babies together!

*Mara*, looks like you have the BDing covered, yeppieeee!!!


- *lolly*: it's climbing gooood!!!
- *shazza*: so is yours, can't wait for further temps!
- *dan-o*: that's looking soooo good!!!
- *hoping*: i think you just ovulated lol (wednesday that is)
- *fluffyblue*: your chart likes to keep up the tension i see haha, go for it!
- *hannah*: feeling very positive for you, you know that!
- *posh*: com'on, now up and up they have to goooo!
- *firedancer*: are we testing again today??? pweeeaaase?


----------



## TripleB

Love the comprehensive chart-stalk this morning TB! There's def another BFP in there somewhere!

I remember you saying how much you didn't want a December baby and me agreeing with you - well we won't be complaining now will we?!!

xxx


----------



## maratobe

we didnt plan on having a december baby either cause we are getting married in january but we want a baby sooo bad that i will get married pregnant if i have to HAHA

i love checking out everyones charts, its exciting to see what they are doing and where they are gonna end up!
would be very exciting to have quite a few of us having our bubbies in december :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

Awwww - it would be so cute to be a pregnant bride! Just had a thought though - a December baby for you would be a summer baby right? The main reason for me not wanting a December/January baby is that the weather and the general mood is so miserable at that time of the year (I have a Jan birthday and I hate it). You've just given me the perfect solution if I get my BFP this cycle mara - I'm moving to Oz! xxx


----------



## posh

Morning girls! Rise for me this morning :happydance: although i'm still 0.01 degrees c behind this time last cycle. Not a good sign me thinks? :wacko:
Look at you lot ov this weekend! Make sure you keep busy to catch that egg!:thumbup:
Kimmy - I hope you are ok and try to keep yourself busy over the weekend. Look forward to hearing from you on monday :kiss:.


----------



## maratobe

hope your temp stays up posh!!
TripleB that would be good! specially where i live, we dont get extremely hot whethers. where i used to live we could get high 40s in summer....i wouldnt be able to handle that and being pregnant LOL


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck to all the ladies who&#8217;s eggies are travelling to their date with the :spermy: right now &#8211; I hope they get along great when they meet for the first time :winkwink:

Will be thinking of you over the weekend Kimmy. Try and put your feet up if you can and let us know how you get on when you go back for more bloods.

Temp has stayed the same again today, which is fine, a rise would&#8217;ve been nice but I&#8217;m not feeling very positive today for some reason. I&#8217;m still tired and keep yawning, boobs feel a bit tender but am just telling myself it&#8217;s probably my body playing tricks on me again. I just think it&#8217;s easier that way than getting my hopes up. 

Sending you all a massive sprinkling of :dust: I hope we have a few more bfps to report before the end of the month :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, well I just couldn't stay away :blush: I'm feeling a little better about myself today so thought I'd come for a stalk and couldn't resist posting. I'm still not very hopeful but I got a darker line on both superdrug and boots own brand this morning. So I'm still in with a slim chance I suppose :shrug:

Thanks for all the well wishes - you girls are so sweet :hugs:

So girls, get popping those eggies! Yey for simultaneous oving :happydance: I hope you all do it this month :hugs:

shazza don't be down! I'm no expert but your chart is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Hey Kimmy! Lovely to hear from you - :rofl: that you couldn't stay away! So glad you are feeling a little better and managing to keep a little bit of hope (I'm carrying the rest for you hun!)

Shazza, your chart looks ace! You can't go too much higher temp-wise so I think its looking good. Can't blame you for trying to keep your hopes in check but I'd say the glass is half-full hun!

I really don't want to be here today - hurry up weekend!

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Also my temp went down today...What you think?x


----------



## TripleB

I don't think you can read anything into that Kimmy, its still in the dizzy heights of post-ov temps and if you check out some the pregnant charts on the first page of this thread, temp can jump around a bit (while still staying generally high). x


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks TripleB, I'm just such a worrier with everything that's happened. No point worrying really though is there, it won't change anything! So for today I'm going to enjoy the sunshine and *try* to enjoy the fact that I am pregnant (at this moment in time anyway!) Have a good day girls x


----------



## TripleB

Sunshine?! Can you send some down here please?! You enjoy your day hun - you are pregnant until proven otherwise (when you pop out a baby in about 9 months time I hope!). x


----------



## maratobe

kimmy have a great day hun!! enjoy the sunshine! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

not at all!!!!! :)

eta: wtf is my post doing on this page? it was supposed to go under Triple's post of us not minding our december babies hahaha

crazy forum!


----------



## Firedancer41

tinybutterfly said:


> i'm sure your eggo will be waiting *Triple*!
> haha would be soooo awesome if we all ovulated at the same time hahaha
> they're just meant to be december babies together!
> 
> *Mara*, looks like you have the BDing covered, yeppieeee!!!
> 
> 
> - *lolly*: it's climbing gooood!!!
> - *shazza*: so is yours, can't wait for further temps!
> - *dan-o*: that's looking soooo good!!!
> - *hoping*: i think you just ovulated lol (wednesday that is)
> - *fluffyblue*: your chart likes to keep up the tension i see haha, go for it!
> - *hannah*: feeling very positive for you, you know that!
> - *posh*: com'on, now up and up they have to goooo!
> - *firedancer*: are we testing again today??? pweeeaaase?

LOL TB. I am NOT happy with my temp this morning. AF is due tomorrow and I really don't hold any hope now for this cycle. If today's temp was high I was gonna test, but I think I'm just going to wait it out now. :shrug:

Happy BDing to you!!


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer - I'm right there with you... My temp this morning has me all sorts of unhappy! It was all I had not to cry when I saw what it did to my chart. I didn't even want to put it in. I don't have any hope left today. :(


----------



## Minimin

Still above the coverline Megg xx


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> i'm sure your eggo will be waiting *Triple*!
> haha would be soooo awesome if we all ovulated at the same time hahaha
> they're just meant to be december babies together!
> 
> *Mara*, looks like you have the BDing covered, yeppieeee!!!
> 
> 
> - *lolly*: it's climbing gooood!!!
> - *shazza*: so is yours, can't wait for further temps!
> - *dan-o*: that's looking soooo good!!!
> - *hoping*: i think you just ovulated lol (wednesday that is)
> - *fluffyblue*: your chart likes to keep up the tension i see haha, go for it!
> - *hannah*: feeling very positive for you, you know that!
> - *posh*: com'on, now up and up they have to goooo!
> - *firedancer*: are we testing again today??? pweeeaaase?

Yep... looks like I ovulated on St. Patrick's day. Maybe it will give me the extra luck I need:happydance: My temperature sky rocketed today! It's never been this high in the begining... I even slept with the window open last night. I had the worst back pain and cramps yesterday...weird. 

Looks like you have/ may be ovulating too:thumbup: Hopefully we all get our :bfp:s this month!!


----------



## hoping:)

Megg FX for you:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Nice rise, hoping! :hugs: Thanks!

Min - I know... I know! But it does look bad!


----------



## Megg33k

Re-searched FF for charts like mine with O day, intercourse pattern, and post-O temps... Got right at 50/50 for preggo vs O... if you count the 2 MC's as preggo chart (which I do)! Up to 73 pointless preggo points! [sarcasm] Wooo! [/sarcasm]

Hubby says the temp will go back up! If it does, I'm sure I'm in business. I mean, it's still almost as high as my 2nd HIGHEST temp on the other chart. So, I guess if I were being unbiased to someone else, I'd be saying, "Its still above coverline. Its not over until AF shows! Chin up! You still have time!" God, I'm an obnoxious twit! :rofl: Why don't people slap me for that? :rofl:

Edit: Thought she just arrived to show me what for... but it's just loads of clear, kind of stringy/slimy CM (I know, eww). What gives?


----------



## TripleB

Lovely rise hoping - another one for the Pact?! I forgot it was St. Patricks Day yesterday - think that was my ov day too - a bit of the luck of the Irish wouldn't go amiss!

Meggy - had another looky at your chart. Compared to your September cycle I think there's no need to throw in the towel just yet - its quite a way above the coverline and a rise tomorrow will make it look very promising...

xxx


----------



## TripleB

Posted at the same time as you Megg - but re: your post - my sentiments exactly! Liking the sounds of that slime too! x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, TripleB! This slime is gross, if I'm being honest! LOL Why slime? Haha! Ew! And it makes me think I'm bleeding when I'm not! :growlmad: That's not nice at all! Agreeing that a rise tomorrow would be exciting! Can I sleep and temp tomorrow yet? Please? LOL


----------



## TripleB

If you're heading for a BFP Megg you can count this as the first day of 9 months of knicker-checking! Maybe the slime is a shield against the witch - a sort of "bog-off witchy, you're never gonna get through this lot!" Oh yes please FF to tomorrow would be good (although I would be foregoing my last Friday night glass (bottle) of wine before the 2WW...!) x


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe it can be the start of 9 months of knicker checking! Although, if I see a BFP, I've promised myself not to stress about everything. It doesn't change a single thing at all! So, i if I ever get a BFP, I'm just going to enjoy each day and keep the stress low! Hoping "Project Slime Shield" will work! :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

:rofl: Good God "Project Slime Shield" - we've reached new lows! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh dear, i go do something else for an hour and it completely gets out of hand here :p

Project Slime Shield *blinks eyes* O M G i thought i had seen it all :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Thank God you're back TB - we are in danger of losing it in here :rofl: Has anyone every thought what the hell anyone just stumbling across BandB would make of it - a bunch of hormone-pumped women sharing information only suitable for cyber-consumption! I'm going to come back on here one day (when I've got more babies than a gal needs) and have a good old laugh at myself! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed! LOL I my defense... 



TripleB said:


> If you're heading for a BFP Megg you can count this as the first day of 9 months of knicker-checking! Maybe the *slime is a shield *against the witch - a sort of "bog-off witchy, you're never gonna get through this lot!" Oh yes please FF to tomorrow would be good (although I would be foregoing my last Friday night glass (bottle) of wine before the 2WW...!) x

I blame you! :rofl:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Megg maybe the slime is a good sign? I am almost as excited about your temperature tomorrow as I am for my own :happydance:

Come on lets keep those temps nice and high ladies :yipee:


----------



## Minimin

Smileyshazza and Megg- looking forward to your temps tomorrow!! Good Luck!

:rofl: at the topic of conversation you guys have had this afternoon!


----------



## Tulip

KimmyB said:


> Also my temp went down today...What you think?x

Kimmy if you look at my chart I had a dip yesterday, went back up today. I had the exact same drop on the exact same day on my last preggo chart. Totally normal - probably means bean is up to something and stealing your heat!


----------



## Tulip

Yeah, as for the slime, you guys are minging :rofl: More please, I want to feel sick!!


----------



## TripleB

Haha! Now we have a reason for our filth, Tulip needs some morning sickness, sure we can think of something! Umm, Megg - you mentioned slime first! It was one small step to a slime-shield! :rofl:

In other news, I have broken my DH - no joke! He has sustained a little "injury" and I think that's our :sex: done for the month - whoopsie! I'm finding it so amusing that I'm not even too bothered about our inadequate BD stats! If I have slow rising temps FF is going to put ov as yesterday so we might just have covered it - hope so! X


----------



## debgreasby

You broke him?? Oh the poor man!! Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## TripleB

Oh he's feeling very sorry for himself, I can't stop chuckling, poor man! Have told him if it doesn't happen this month at least we've got an excuse - am staying positive though, only takes one little swimmer! X


----------



## Megg33k

Shazza - I'm excited for tomorrow as well! :happydance: Maybe it'll be good for both of us!

TripleB - That story is more likely to turn Nik's OH's stomach than hers! Dare I ask what exactly happened that he's now broken? :( lol Oh, and I said "slimy"... YOU said slime! :rofl:

I've made a decision after laying in my bed for a while this arvo (omg... damn you Michelle). When I woke up this morning, I thought I felt "off." Realized this arvo that I woke with only my comforter on... no top sheet. After a bit of an experiment, it is CONSIDERABLY warmer with my top sheet on with the comforter than the comforter alone. DH agrees. So, maybe that's the cause of my temp drop?

In other news, some recreational BD'ing resulted in nothing... not a tinge of blood or anything of the sort... DH reports that my cervix is high, soft and maybe closed. He also reports it "feeling different" during :sex:... So, whatever that means! LOL I did notice that my lower abdomen is slightly tender... not sure why. Not painful, but tender. :shrug:


----------



## TripleB

Hmmmm, how to put this delicately.... there is a small tear in a piece of crucial machinery and its a little bit painful (can't believe I've put that on here - DH would go mental if he knew! :rofl:). I don't think I can put him through another session the poor guy! Yes Tulip - I hope your OH isn't reading this (although if it turns his stomach it might bring on a sympathy-chunder for you?!)

I think your comforter (I think that's a US word - same as a duvet right?) reasoning holds water. Please sleep with the top sheet tonight hun - we want a high temp with no doubt tomorrow! For the benefit of Tulip - sounds like the slime-shield is working given your DH's post-:sex: report (you lucky lady - I may never :sex: again!) xxx


----------



## Minimin

:rofl: at triple B! Girl you go! I am wincing in pain for your DH but smiling in smuggness at my girl! Bless him though :shock:
Megg- lets see a rise tomorrow with your comforter on! I am liking your DH reporting back. I dont think my DH would know a single thing :shrug: Also I think I had a dip in my chart too-around 10-11dpo. It was still above the coverline but a fairly big dip too. I like Tulips theory :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Oh dear your poor OH Triple B - its just like a sporting injury.....he should get a gold medal :winkwink:

It is 8pm OH has gone out, I was mean t to be going with him but really couldn't be bothered. Am actually sat here considering going to bed - wtf?!


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: TripleB you absolute legend! No chundering here but an admirable effort :rofl:

Shazza - I'm going back to bed now - you know it makes sense. Give that blastocyst what it's demanding of you :hugs:

Meg - duvet AND sheet on tonight or else. xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

all this slime talk... it made me read "smileyshazza" wrong!!! :p


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, TripleB! YOWCH! I did giggle a bit! LOL Poor DH though! Ugh! This probably won't help, but if you want him to know that it could get worse, do a google image search of "Frenulum Breve"... WARNING: Pics of boy parts WILL come up... OUCHY LOOKING BOY PARTS! I only learned what it was because someone on another (non TTC) forum had it happen!

Shazza - I think bed sounds wonderful for you! Rest that maybe-baby! :) LOL

Min - I had a nosy at your chart, and I see what you mean. I can't help myself... I did an overlay for comparison! Who wants to speculate? LOL

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2767/4445633901_27a00fa65e_o.jpg

Yes, a comforter is a duvet. We use the word duvet... but I use it to describe a comforter that is only there for appearance... one that you don't sleep under! 

Like this picture... The comforter is white and filled with down (I've slept in that hotel! LOL) and the colorful thing at the bottom is the duvet... there just for looks!

https://images.magellanvacations.com/images/roomtypes/Chicago-Marriott-Chicago-Downtown-Magnificent-Mile-Guestroom-marriottdowntown2beds.jpg

I'll definitely try to keep both on me tonight. If not, I'll pull up the sheet and try to sleep another 15 minutes before temping!

And, yes, sex is a almost always a physical examination for us as well! LOL I think he figured that out a while back when I would ask him after... "Well, anything to report?" :rofl: Now he always checks on this and that while he goes about his business! :rofl: That's awful, isn't it?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, ma'am, Nik! *salutes you*

TB - Funny... I didn't misread it until you typed it! I thought you typed it wrong to show how you read it... then realized it was just dyslexia! :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Haha! Now we have a reason for our filth, Tulip needs some morning sickness, sure we can think of something! Umm, Megg - you mentioned slime first! It was one small step to a slime-shield! :rofl:
> 
> In other news, I have broken my DH - no joke! He has sustained a little "injury" and I think that's our :sex: done for the month - whoopsie! I'm finding it so amusing that I'm not even too bothered about our inadequate BD stats! If I have slow rising temps FF is going to put ov as yesterday so we might just have covered it - hope so! X




Megg33k said:


> In other news, some recreational BD'ing resulted in nothing... not a tinge of blood or anything of the sort... DH reports that my cervix is high, soft and maybe closed. He also reports it "feeling different" during :sex:... So, whatever that means! LOL I did notice that my lower abdomen is slightly tender... not sure why. Not painful, but tender. :shrug:

all great news!!!!! and extra blankets do make a difference sometimes!
high and soft, that's a good sign already!
so ehm... how does he feel that? i mean, is the tip of his penis smart like that or
is it the good ol' hand trick?
and yesyesyes, you can feel different down there when pregnant, i made a topic about it
when i was preggers, for me it felt as if i was narrower down there



TripleB said:


> Hmmmm, how to put this delicately.... there is a small tear in a piece of crucial machinery and its a little bit painful (can't believe I've put that on here - DH would go mental if he knew! :rofl:).

i know what you mean
that's exactly what happens with OH's machinery if we BD every day,
hence is why we can only do it every other day...
he too would go mental if he read all the details i wrote about him here hahaha


----------



## Minimin

Megg I think it is the other way round here. The white would be the duvet and the decorative thing at the foot of the bed is a blanket! I spent many a bar hour discussing this with many a Baltimorons! LMAO ( ps. I love Charm City!)


----------



## tinybutterfly

and what is the thing that goes over the duvet called then? duvet cover? i always wondered about this lol

eta, no wait... from the picture a duvet is not what i think it is...
ok, then what is the thing called that's on your bed and is filled with feathers (or cotton, depending on what you have),
it's not that pretty as it is and ppl always put a cover over it


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> In other news, some recreational BD'ing resulted in nothing... not a tinge of blood or anything of the sort... DH reports that my cervix is high, soft and maybe closed. He also reports it "feeling different" during :sex:... So, whatever that means! LOL I did notice that my lower abdomen is slightly tender... not sure why. Not painful, but tender. :shrug:
> 
> all great news!!!!! and extra blankets do make a difference sometimes!
> high and soft, that's a good sign already!
> so ehm... how does he feel that? i mean, is the tip of his penis smart like that or
> is it the good ol' hand trick?
> and yesyesyes, you can feel different down there when pregnant, i made a topic about it
> when i was preggers, for me it felt as if i was narrower down thereClick to expand...

Good ol' hand trick! LOL He's not too slick about it... I always know that's what he's doing! But, I'm game since I can't seem to find my own cervix! I'd be SOOOO pissed off if he often hit it with the, albeit smart, tip of his penis! :rofl: YOWCH that hurts when it happens!

Glad to hear that the "different feeling" is something someone else has been through. I knew it felt different during the last pregnancy... but I could even feel the difference... like it was a tighter fit for him. Today, I couldn't... It as just him. But, I guess he can tell quicker than I can! LOL

Tonight, no doubting that I'll keep that top sheet up if it kills me! I want accuracy tomorrow! Its important! I think I'm already a day late for AF though...


----------



## Megg33k

Min - Hmmm... We will have to agree to disagree! LOL

TB - Yes, it's a duvet cover! :D


----------



## Minimin

MEGG!!! Just saw the overlay chart.. err I am liking that!!!!! It is spookily similar ...eek


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay for being a day late!!!

duvet cover... oh yay for simplicity hahahaha

pfff i'm bored, is it time to test already? :p


----------



## Megg33k

Min - It IS eerily similar! I have renewed hope! Bless you, honey! :hugs: (I really needed a smiley to run up and tackle the other one to hug it... It was that kind of excited hug... but not one that would hurt micro-minimin!) I'm so happy right now! :happydance: BFP 3 days after, eh? Hmmm...

TB - I LOVE YOUR POST! lol It was very "YAY this!" "YAY that!" "Pfft bored, effin test already!" :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

Ohhh I am pretty excited now Megg! Wouldnt it be something if you got your :bfp: in a few days and our charts were the same!!! so eerie! you sure you going to wait til 18dpo to test?????


----------



## dawny690

I havent temped the last few days todays would have been to early and the day before I thought the :witch: was going to arrive but nothing but the occasional bit of brown cm on wiping or panty liner :shrug: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Min - I know! I don't know now, dammit! LOL It would be VERY exciting! That would be a whole new kind of cycle twin, eh? lol 3 more days is already 16dpo... 2 more days could only HELP... right?

Dawn - You just said you haven't temped in the last few days, and the first thing I did was click to go to your chart! :dohh: I dunno, honey! Have you tested again?


----------



## TripleB

Oh my we are excitable on this thread today - something about the weekend I think and all the hormones swirling around! OH MY GOD Megg! I googled Frenulum Breve and I am NOT showing my DH that! I do actually have plans to conceive at some point this century you know?! :rofl: Tulip, if you really want to barf I think Megg has found the answer!

Loving the Megg/Min overlay - looking gooooooooood!

Glad to hear you're still sleepy Shazza (everything crossed for your hunni!) :hugs:

Dawn - TEST TEST TEST! We haven't had a BFP on here in at least a day (Shazza and Megg have the weekend sown up I reckon!)

xxx


----------



## dawny690

Might test in the morning tomorrow im 17dpo :dance: thats what the minumum dpo is on my chart average 17dpo xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB - :rofl: Sorry about that googling Frenulum Breve! But, it's worse than anything he's dealing with, I'm certain! :rofl: 

Nik - I think she's right about it being the thing to bring about your morning sickness properly! :rofl:

Oh, and the new Wannab added siggy!

https://i40.tinypic.com/esp7hz.jpg

Get it here (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i40.tinypic.com/esp7hz.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## TripleB

I can safely say that is A LOT worse than what we are dealing with! *breathes huge sigh of relief* Going to keep that one up my sleeve though for when he's particularly annoyed me! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good idea! lol If he starts whinging too much.. just *BAM!* with the Google Image Search! haha!


----------



## TripleB

You've got me down to a T hun! What's the link to the new siggy? x


----------



## lolly25

Hi all :flower: 
Im home again after a long day. 
Took me ages to catch up on this thread lol, sorry if i miss anyone.
TripleB - yay for ov x
Tinyb - yay for temp rise x
Megg- fingers x'd for tomoz for u x 
Kimmy - hope things are well, yay for darker test x 
Smileyshaz- Yay for high temp x

My temp went up again this morning , and ive been getting hotflashes in work!!!


----------



## TripleB

We like hot flashes Lolly! Your chart is looking very pretty indeed - I think I'll put you down for a BFP towards the end of next week - that suit you?! xxx


----------



## lolly25

TripleB said:


> We like hot flashes Lolly! Your chart is looking very pretty indeed - I think I'll put you down for a BFP towards the end of next week - that suit you?! xxx

That suit me great hun and i'll put u down for a bfp a few days after me, sounds good :happydance: x


----------



## tinybutterfly

ok, i'm going to bed now... by the time i get up (in a good 9 hours, it's saturday after all)
i want to see a BFP from one of you, esp counting on you Dawny bc i just knooow you'll test hehehe


----------



## maratobe

hey girls i had a temp drop this morning, is this normal???


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB - I see you already found the link? LOL

Lolly - Sounding good! :dust:

TB - Sorry! Not me! Still not testing yet! :)

Mara - Looks like O has to be now, hun! It'll rise any day now... probably in the morning!

So... We ARE liking hot flashes? Because I came in to ask about our feelings toward hot flashes! LOL 2 nights in a row now... and they suck! I've not really had many in my life (except when I was on Clomid)... so this is odd for me! And, I've never had one late in my cycle! It good then??? 

Also, boobs are most certainly larger! Even hubby noticed and he doesn't notice anything (visually)!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks for the google search.... I might leave it til DH isn't sitting next to me! Don't want to make him wince, it is his birthday after all :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Good idea Tulip, don't do it to him on his birthday!

Megg, we like anything that is different to usual at this point in your cycle. If hot flashes are your's and lolly's thing then hell we'll go with that! If we want to get scientific about it, they are definately hormonal so a possible preggo sign...

I woke up to a lovely temp this morning and when I put in a similar one for tomorrow I get crosshairs on Thursday - woohoo! Hopefully this means our little accident won't damage our chances - if I'm honest, I'm enjoying the break!

X


----------



## Tulip

Wont harm your chances at all mate, my hubby went away before the peaks arrived this month!


----------



## TripleB

maratobe said:


> hey girls i had a temp drop this morning, is this normal???

Your chart is teasing us mara. I'm with Megg, ov today I think. X


----------



## tinybutterfly

my temp can't be accurate... before i went to bed it was 37.1
i woke up this morning, very early, 36.7
i've slept terrible, woke up in sweats, waking up for every little noise...
i HATE being home alone! (although kitteh helps)
i know i didn't stay under the covers completely, i have a habit of sleeping with
one leg over my sheets if i get too hot
so temp this morning, around usual hour was 36.9
i wonder if that's even right bc i felt so hot and my hair was wet from sweating, yes ew :p



TripleB said:


> I woke up to a lovely temp this morning and when I put in a similar one for tomorrow I get crosshairs on Thursday - woohoo! Hopefully this means our little accident won't damage our chances - if I'm honest, I'm enjoying the break!
> 
> X

i must admit, BDing every other day... it's tiring too
one more on sunday to be sure and hope i get crosshairs then monday



maratobe said:


> hey girls i had a temp drop this morning, is this normal???

no worries, O is near!!!


Megg33k said:


> So... We ARE liking hot flashes? Because I came in to ask about our feelings toward hot flashes! LOL 2 nights in a row now... and they suck! I've not really had many in my life (except when I was on Clomid)... so this is odd for me! And, I've never had one late in my cycle! It good then???
> 
> Also, boobs are most certainly larger! Even hubby noticed and he doesn't notice anything (visually)!

great symptoms!!!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

and being up for half an hour gives me 37.1 again... i think i can say i'm past ovulation alright


----------



## TripleB

I hate sleeping alone too TB and DH is away tonight - boo! Have you got a cat then? Ours pines for DH as much as I do when he's away!

Temp sounds as though it should be higher. If you select sleep deprived does it give you an empty circle? Not even sure what FF does with that information when pinpointing ov...

It's wet and miserable here today, I'm going to put on my comfiest clothes and have a lazeeeeeee day! X


----------



## tinybutterfly

ah yes, we have a furbaby, he's 2.5 now, raised by hand since he was 2 weeks (took him home with me at 4 weeks)
he's my pride and joy and babysubstitute untill we have our human baby...and even then
i'll be treating him like a kid hahaha
i think i just blew my cover... i am crazy cat lady!!!

FF gives me the empty circle idd, does so if you enter "fever" too haha
in my experience FF discards them i think...
anyway, temp shouldn't matter too much, i played around with it, entering higher temps
the few days to come and then too it says O was thursday

eta: oh, even if i enter the low temp from this morning and then higher temps it still gives me thursday as O day, win!!!


----------



## TripleB

Thursday it is then crazycatlady! I'm the same, my cat is my son for now (and probably after real babies too!) I love boy-cats! X


----------



## SmileyShazza

tinybutterfly said:


> all this slime talk... it made me read "smileyshazza" wrong!!! :p

If it means it stops AF appearing I'll be quite happy to become "SlimeyShazza" for a while :rofl:

I'm a crazy cat lady too - OH always laughs as whenever I see a cat I have to say hello to it, I just can't help myself. My friends used to have a laugh and say if I didn't get married I would've ended up an old lady with a hundred cats, sat in a rocking chair with a blanket :blush:

Am not even googling those pictures - lets face it they aren't that pretty at the best of times let alone with an injury :rofl:

Ended up going to bed at 9pm :sleep: woke up a few times in the night - was glad I didn't go with OH as his train from London broke down on the way home and he didn't get in till 3.30am!!!!! That probably would've killed me! Got up at about 9.30am so that was a rather monster sleepathon - I like sleep but even for me that was a long one!

OH is still in bed so am just watching Crocodile HUnter Diaries in my big fluffy dressing gown, a lovely lazy Saturday as it is horrible outside :)


----------



## TripleB

Me too Shazza, can't let a kitty pass without putting on a stupid voice and telling the cat he/she's a pretty one - insane!

You really are tired at the moment, there HAS to be an explanation!

It's definitely a fluffy dressing gown day today!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Thursday it is then crazycatlady! I'm the same, my cat is my son for now (and probably after real babies too!) I love boy-cats! X

me too!!! 
i'm famous for my saying "aaaw, if i ever have a baby boy i want him to be as cute as you!"
lol, oye :dohh:



SmileyShazza said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> all this slime talk... it made me read "smileyshazza" wrong!!! :p
> 
> If it means it stops AF appearing I'll be quite happy to become "SlimeyShazza" for a while :rofl:
> 
> deaaal! hahaha
> 
> I'm a crazy cat lady too - OH always laughs as whenever I see a cat I have to say hello to it, I just can't help myself. My friends used to have a laugh and say if I didn't get married I would've ended up an old lady with a hundred cats, sat in a rocking chair with a blanket :blush:
> i think i'll end up like that anyway hahahaha
> and yeah, i too say hello to every cat that crosses my path
> 
> Am not even googling those pictures - lets face it they aren't that pretty at the best of times let alone with an injury :rofl:
> reminds me of a quote from the movie Prime
> "my bf's penis is sooo pretty i want to knit it a hat!"
> i actually sort of agree...
> i did NOT just type that!
> 
> Ended up going to bed at 9pm :sleep: woke up a few times in the night - was glad I didn't go with OH as his train from London broke down on the way home and he didn't get in till 3.30am!!!!! That probably would've killed me! Got up at about 9.30am so that was a rather monster sleepathon - I like sleep but even for me that was a long one!
> 
> OH is still in bed so am just watching Crocodile HUnter Diaries in my big fluffy dressing gown, a lovely lazy Saturday as it is horrible outside :)Click to expand...

wow that's a sleepathon alright! i agree, it HAS to mean something!!!



TripleB said:


> Me too Shazza, can't let a kitty pass without putting on a stupid voice and telling the cat he/she's a pretty one - insane!

well, on another forum they asked to make a movie of yourself, lol,
so i did and when i start talking to our cat my voice is all in the high tones and everything.
i just do it without knowing hahahaha



yukky weather idd... and i have to go find a pressie for my 12yr old cousin,
what are 12yr olds happy with these days? i was easy to please...
guess i'll make a trip to the toy store later and see what i can find,
a hip pillow maybe, and a hello kitty notebook? is hello kitty 12yr old proof
or are they too cool for that already?


----------



## Firedancer41

Aughhh, I'm so confoozled!
So after yesterday's less than stellar temp, and the fact that my LP should be 12 days based on last month's data, I was convinced I was so out this month. (My journal entry yesterday is a mini-meltdown I think:blush:) Today AF is due, though I implore her to stay away. Temp went back up slightly today-dare I hold out ANY hope for this cycle?

Oh and TB, I have an 11 year old (12 in August) and she is so over Hello Kitty. How about some sort of craft kit? She and her friends love kits with beads for making jewelry, or the thread type friendship bracelets, and we've gotten gifts for friends that were things like *make your own messenger bag* or *make your own lip gloss*. HTH!


----------



## TripleB

Well I'm holding out hope for you FD! Could be lots of reasons for the earlier BFN - late implantation for example. If the witch isn't here you're still in the game for sure, especially as you've gone beyond your usual LP. Are you going to test again hunni?

Glad you could give TB pressie advice - I'm clueless when it comes to 12 year old girls! X


----------



## Firedancer41

I'm afraid to test LOL Since I've only charted 2 cycles, and this cycle is the first with temps, I am thinking maybe last month or this month was off by a day, so I think I'll still wait a day or 2...Tomorrow is SIL's baby shower, and I dreaded the thought of having to sit thru that with a raging AF or a BFN. I think if AF doesn't come I'll just enjoy the possibility of what COULD be and then test Monday if it still doesn't show...


----------



## TripleB

I like that FD, better to think what might me rather than be upset by AF or a BFN! You save your test for Monday hun and I'll keep everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Firedancer41

Annnndddd....as soon as I spoke, the :witch: is here. :(


----------



## debgreasby

Boo :(


----------



## dawny690

Temp only gone up a smidgen from 2 days ago and not tested :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

FD - BOOOOO! :hugs:

TB - I think 12 yr olds are into anything that makes them feel older... purses, grown up looking clothes, makeup, and awful things like High School Musical! LOL

I have to admit, I'm also a crazy cat lady! I've loved almost every cat I've ever met! <3 kittehs! I have 3... yes, 3! LOL I love them all and they will still be my children even after I have a human one! Ha!

As far as chart stalking goes... MY TEMP WENT UP! :wohoo:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks for the pressie advice FD!!! i was already out shopping but she has a "spring party" coming up later this year, (it's a party at the same time the catholic kids have their holy communion, but this is for the kids that aren't baptised)
so i'll use those ideas then :) 
i actually looked at both hello kitty items and craft boxes
but i had no idea if she'd like it or not (bc she's not superhandy) so i went for more safe pressies

i know she loves horses, she just got her own, so i bought her a few items with
the horses on it, it's also girly with a flowery happy detail.
a pillow with sparkles in the fabric with two girls on it and it says "friends forever"
and some adorable hairclips...
i was thinking about getting her some basic make-up items, i mean, real ones,
but i'll wait another year ... or two to give her that


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> and awful things like High School Musical! LOL

hahahha, so true, but that's one of those things i set my veto for "no tibs, you're NOT buying her that!"


----------



## tinybutterfly

Firedancer41 said:


> Annnndddd....as soon as I spoke, the :witch: is here. :(

oh no! booo witch!!!!

so sorry FD!


----------



## Tulip

Sorry she got you Firedancer :hugs:

And Meg.............................. :test:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> and awful things like High School Musical! LOL
> 
> hahahha, so true, but that's one of those things i set my veto for "no tibs, you're NOT buying her that!"Click to expand...

Don't blame you! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Sorry she got you Firedancer :hugs:
> 
> And Meg.............................. :test:

NO! lol


----------



## TripleB

Oh no FD! So sorry :hugs:. You have some good data for temping next month but that's small consolation I'm sure. Hope your SIL's babyshower is not too difficult for you tomorrow.

Megg - yay! I knew if we willed it strong enough that temp would go up. Bet your chart's looking even more like Min's now...? I take it you managed to sleep with the comforter on last night? How are you feeling? Any new symptoms for us to obsess over?!

So we are all crazy cat ladies! Ever heard that animals can work as an HPT? No, I don't mean pee on them and they go all stripey (my little boy is stripey already!) but supposedly they can detect a pregnant woman and behave more affectionately towards them. Can't say I noticed it last time but Megg I know you don't want to POAS until next week so go and stand my your kitties and see what they do!

What's your usual LP Dawn?

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB - Definitely slept with comforter and sheet on last night! I've been playing with overlays again... Yay for boring pictures! LOL Haven't been up long enough for any new symptoms to crop up! Btw, my cats have been all over me for the last several days! Even my anti-social one! :winkwink:

Oh! And, 82 pointless pregnancy points today!

First, searching FF for chart like mine using O day, intercourse pattern, and post-O temps... I got this:

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2757/4447306161_72daa26ed2_o.jpg

Then, I searched it for the same but added pre-O temps. Only one chart came up... a pregnancy chart!!! This is my overlay with it!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4017/4447306181_a193f9cbe8_o.jpg

And, finally... Min's chart overlay for today!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4001/4447306207_3c97b58751_o.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Ooooooooooooh I am loving that xx


----------



## Megg33k

Me too! I can't stop smiling! I hope there's something to it! :D

Had to add this... because its too awesome not to! I don't think most people get to see "100%"! LOL Its the only chart that came up that I have the overlay of up there!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2737/4447332283_0b7c2b2f04_o.jpg


----------



## TripleB

That BFP chart from your search is scarily similar! Bet you whooped when that came up! But the one I think is the most impressive is your own overlay with your September cycle. I reckon if you asked 100 chartstalkers to comment 99 of them would say you've got a bun in the oven Meggy!


So the cat-HPT is saying BFP!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

tripple, our cat was the first sign i got actually, i told my bf then
"hun, the home pregnancy cat was positive!!!"
approx 5/7 days or so after conception he was all "mommy mommy mommy mommy",
he HAD to be with me at all times, if i went to bed he came with me and laid very close
to me and he looked around as if he had to protect me...very cute!
(this was in our old house, he's not allowed upstairs anymore...not when OH is home anyway hehehe)

is why i was pretty convinced last cycle i was preggo as he did the same again,
maybe a chemical, maybe he was just wrong hehe

but yes, in my experience, yes they can! haha


----------



## tinybutterfly

isn't the 100% bc that person has positive bloodworks?


----------



## Minimin

Megg!!! Just popped on for a quick stalk! Loving the chart one come on TEMPS!!!!!!
:test: :test: :test:


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB - I hope 99 out of 100 would be right then! LOL I have everything crossed for myself and the rest of you lovely ladies this time! Cat HPT says yes! LOL

TB - It's 100% because 100% of the charts that matched my criteria were pregnancy... 1 out of 1! LOL

Min - Thanks! Still not testing yet though! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ aaaaah it's matching-percentage! now i get it
i thought it was just her symptoms

its' quite clear now i don't have a VIP FF account hahahaha


----------



## lolly25

Hi all x
Sorry if i missed anyone x 
TripleB &#8211; yay hopefully xhairs tomorrow x
Megg - with u on the hot flahes , cant wait for you to test x
Tinyb &#8211; Im the same sometimes with the quilt, hope the temps sort themselves out x 
Firedancer - :hugs: x

I woke this morning with temp raised again!!! 98.64!!!
Anymore and i will end up with a fever!! hahahaa x and forgot to mention my boobs are more veiny than normal!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I wish my pregnancy stats were as good as that Megg :thumbup:

I've had a mini drop this morning now when I search for charts like mine the pregnancy ones have gone to 24% whereas yesterday they were 46% :( Not really sure what to think anymore and am just going to wait and see what happens over the next couple of days. If my tremps goes back up I might still be in with a chance but if it goes down again tomorrow then it's pretty likely that AF is en route.

*prays for a temp rise tomorrow*


----------



## hoping:)

Megg your chart is looking awesome:happydance:


----------



## Tulip

I was looking at your chart earlier Shaz, it's still way above your average curve. Here's hoping for the morning xxx


----------



## TripleB

Lolly your chart is soooooo different to last month's I'm taking that as a good sign!

I succumbed to a VIP membership this morning, wanted to get in on the overlay game! Not sure you can believe those pregnancy points though - given that I appear to imagine my symptoms every month!
 
In your words Shazza, its only a mini drop - it means nothing lovely and AF is NOT en route (I won't have it!).

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

TB - I didn't pay for it.. I was given a 30 day trial after about 5 different 5 day trials! LOL I don't know why they've chosen me! But, I'll take it! :)

Lolly - Looking GREAT! :hugs:

Shazza - NO AF! It's only a tiny dip! Mine was massive yesterday! lol You'll be fine! :D

hoping - Thanks, sweetie! :hugs:

TripleB - I had the trial membership or part of last cycle too, and I only had 40 points despite imagining LOTS of symptoms! LOL Actually, I wouldn't say imagining... I think my hormones were so screwy that they were giving me symptoms. There were so many, that I think my hormones were making me crazy! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I keep feeling AF start... but its not! I don't appreciate this! LOL


----------



## Tulip

Meg, I'm not sure how much longer my nerves can handle this :haha:


----------



## TripleB

When you say "feeling", are we talking...slime?! :rofl: x


----------



## SmileyShazza

I also think the pregnany points is a load of boloney! The first month we had been trying I got up to 89 and was so bloody excited by it so when AF turned up I was a little miffed to say the least.

Have done absolutely bugger all today. We went out for a lovely carvery though which was nice and am now just relaxing at home back in my pj's :)


----------



## debgreasby

Meg you are killing us all! I'm sure you are sat there rubbing your hands in an evil fashion thinking new and evil ways to make us wait!!

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## TripleB

SmileyShazza said:


> I also think the pregnany points is a load of boloney! The first month we had been trying I got up to 89 and was so bloody excited by it so when AF turned up I was a little miffed to say the least.
> 
> Have done absolutely bugger all today. We went out for a lovely carvery though which was nice and am now just relaxing at home back in my pj's :)

Shazza! It's 7pm on Saturday night and you are in your PJs?! If you're not preggo I'll eat my cat... I mean hat...! xxx


----------



## Tulip

^^ Wot Deb said.

BLOODY PEE, WOMAN!!

:dohh:


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> ^^ Wot Deb said.
> 
> BLOODY PEE, WOMAN!!
> 
> :dohh:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB - Well... sometimes! Sometimes its quite like the slime... and others its just barely slippery... but there's a good deal of it! Its that "Oh no, I'm bleeding on my clothes!" feeling that you get when AF starts unexpectedly! But, no bleeding!

Shazza - I haven't left my PJs today either! In fact, I woke up at 8am and then napped from about 2-5! Loved it! I hope you're relaxing similarly? As far as the pregnancy points... I'm not putting much stock in them as I've been referring to them as "pointless pregnancy points" but I do enjoy watching the number grow! lol

Deb - Actually, I was staring at the inside of my eyelids... No evil plotting at all! *yawn* Love you! :winkwink:

Nik - Awww... NO! :rofl: Your nerves will survive, gorgeous! xx

Also, one last note... I'm craving the hummus we had with dinner last night. I don't bloody like hummus! :(


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Shazza! It's 7pm on Saturday night and you are in your PJs?! If you're not preggo I'll eat my cat... I mean hat...! xxx

To be honest pj's are my attire most evenings! :rofl:

As soon as I know I am not going anywhere for the rest of the evening I get in them! :blush:


----------



## dawny690

Wish my body and temp would decide what to do next 2 days temps are going to be a bit wacky I reckon as they wont be the right time xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not sure how much they matter at 18 and 19dpo! LOL I mean, you're already almost at the point that FF thinks it has to be a BFP! LOL


----------



## dawny690

Not 18dpo until tomorrow morning unless :witch: decides to land then xxxx


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
how is everyone??
my temp shot straight up this morning!! is this normal??
xxx


----------



## dawny690

Looks ok from my phone mara but not got it full screen x


----------



## WannaB

Welcome to the 2ww Mara, totally normal, you're unoffically 1dpo!:happydance:


----------



## maratobe

YAY!!!
bring on the 2ww haha cant wait!! xxx


----------



## Tulip

That is a fantastic rise, Mara, nice one! PS - you look like a completely different person on your facebook profile pic! x


----------



## maratobe

LOL old and new photos on there....put on a bit of weight if you look at the most recent ones!
add me if you want hun xxx


----------



## Tulip

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Meg, nice temp!
:wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

Looks great, Mara! Now I feel the need to find you on FB though! LOL

Nik - You like it, I guess? lol

There's a story to today's temp. I'm hoping I did the right thing! Here goes... My thermometer takes AGES to give me a reading... If it does it quickly, it's always wrong! I woke up at some stupid time and thought about getting up, so I took my temp. It quickly gave me 97.44. I scoffed and rolled over to go back to sleep! LOL A while later, I woke up again and it quickly gave me 97.74ish... I didn't feel like I was that cool (I can usually "feel" if it'll be in the 97's or 98's)... So, I tried again and it quickly gave me 97.97. Also, when it doesn't stick with a temp, its a bad sign... because this one is eerily consistent. So, I sent Kevin to get my backup thermometer (same exact thing, just a 2nd one). I used that and it slowly went to 98.38. So, I tried the first one again and it slowly went to 98.29. I used the 98.38 because it was the first temp that seemed to be taken properly. I never moved about or anything. I kept my mouth closed, I stayed under the covers, I didn't sit up, I kept my eyes closed even! So, I don't know if its the right temp... but even Kevin said I felt warmer than the days when I get a 97 something temp. My temp is like written all over me... I can feel it, he can feel it... I exude warmth when I'm in the 98's! Did I make the right decision or not?


----------



## Tulip

Yup!


----------



## Tulip

Oh and you can find Mara on my FB homepage :)


----------



## lolly25

Hi girls. yay im eventually able to get on!!
Well i was supposed to go out lastnight but with already been in work yesterday morning and a long shift the day before i was exhausted and my quick nap turned into i was too tierd to get up to get ready so had a maraton sleep from 9ish lastnight till gone 9 this am and another 2 hours this afternoon!!!!! Also my temp dropped today and i feel like ive got pre af pains!!! This a sign of implantation??? im only 6-7dpo!!! 
Megg think u did the right thing, i hate it when the thermometer plays up hence i bought a new one for the beggining of this cycle x


----------



## jenny25

megg add me please xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Added you Jenny! xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

:happydance: It's Back :happydance:

My temperature went back up! https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/woohoo.gif it's now the highest it's ever been :yipee:

I was expecting it to start going down today so now the crucial day is tomorrow. If it doesn't start going down tomorrow then I think I may get a teeny tiny bit excited :thmbup:

I am totally keeping everything crossed for you Megg!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

So... I know what I said... but I think I might have gotten a BFP this morning! Its shitty and faint like before... but it showed up within 20 seconds! EEP!


----------



## Tulip

Post it! Now!!


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: Lets see megg xxxxx

P.S my temp went up managed to temp at right time today but hpt (poundshop test) was bfn :( xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I swear there is a line that started coming up within 20 seconds and this was taken well within the time limit... easily taken within 3-5 min, so still wet! Its about as good as I've ever seen! LOL

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2723/4451014068_cc42907672_o.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4450242095_44a772117b_o.jpg

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4451014132_3125b6b4f0_o.jpg


----------



## dawny690

Looks good megg :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Really?!?! Eeek!


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... That settles it... I'm telling FF! :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

Not testing til 18dpo my arse :rofl:
The frer just climbed into your FMU did it? :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

OMG Megg!!! Yay congrats on your :bfp::yipee:


----------



## Megg33k

Funny thing, Nik! I went to the bathroom and was OPK'ing this morning... and I decided that (just in case) I would split the sample into 2 cups. And, the OPK wasn't anything impressive... but I had a dream last night that I got a BFP. So, I let the non-OPK sample set in the cup until I could go out to the car, get the Walmart bag from last night, and bring the tests in just to test! :rofl: So, I even had to work for it and couldn't resist!

Edit: Thank, hoping! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Lol i knew you would cave !!! Yay!!


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! I am SO weak! But 15dpo is nothing to cough at! I'm proud of lasting that long!!!


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> Lol i knew you would cave !!! Yay!!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Im still hoping I have a shy :bfp: is that wrong? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, Dawn! I think that's perfectly fine! :dust:


----------



## phoenixgeek

I like the changes to your signature, now I'll need to do something with mine.


----------



## TripleB

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Go Megg! :hugs: I am so excited for you hun! I can see that line!

I just KNEW that there would be some good news happening while BandB was offline! (Was it just me or did anyone else find the last 12 hours or so rather painful? It has confirmed what a saddo I am!)

I am going to feel a bit lonely on the top line of our Pact signature - I don't like being the odd one out! Got my crosshairs today though so am officially 3 dpo (yay!). How's this for the earliest symptom-spotting ever - (TMI) have lots of thick yellowy creamy CM, I have gotta be pregnant right?! :rofl:

Shazza my lovely - so so happy to see that great rise! I was distraught not to get onto his page for my morning stalk but then remembered you have added me as a friend on FF so still managed to stalk your chart - made my morning hun! I can't wait for tomorrow's temp - have such a good feeling for you!

Mara - nice rise! I'm taking that as a sign of a particularly good egg you've just popped!

Lolly - looking good for implanation I'd say!

Loving all the good news on here today - happy happy happy!

xxx


----------



## TripleB

phoenixgeek said:


> I like the changes to your signature, now I'll need to do something with mine.

And congrats to you phoenixgeek as one half of this endeavour! x


----------



## Tulip

Yeah you need more fun in your siggy Kevin! congratulations daddy-o!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Kevin! :hugs: I love you! xx

https://i39.tinypic.com/rbl5ow.jpg

Get it here (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i39.tinypic.com/rbl5ow.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, TripleB! :hugs: I slept through the maintenance! LOL

P.S. Just got dizzy! That's a good sign from last time! :)


----------



## lolly25

Yay congrats megg and phoenixgeek :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/cheer2.gif https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/cheer2.gif https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/cheer2.gif https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/cheer2.gif

Ooooooh Megg! OMG! We must've just crossed paths! Congratulations to you and Phoenix Geek! :hugs:

https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/woohoo.gif 
https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/woohoo.gif
https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/woohoo.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Shazza! :hugs: You're coming up on your BFP too! HURRY! HURRY!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Shazza! :hugs: You're coming up on your BFP too! HURRY! HURRY!

Lets hope so - now can I manage to wait till Wednesday or Thursday. I really need to wait till at least Wednesday. God those three days are going to draaaaaaaaag :wacko:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> TB - I didn't pay for it.. I was given a 30 day trial after about 5 different 5 day trials! LOL I don't know why they've chosen me! But, I'll take it! :)

aaah that, yes, i get that too, every other month or so, i love it! haha



TripleB said:


> When you say "feeling", are we talking...slime?! :rofl: x

LOLZ



Megg33k said:


> Nik - Awww... NO! :rofl: Your nerves will survive, gorgeous! xx

HA! glad you caved :haha:
Congratulations to you and Kevin!!!



maratobe said:


> hey girls!
> how is everyone??
> my temp shot straight up this morning!! is this normal??
> xxx

is GOOOOD!!!!




Tulip said:


> Not testing til 18dpo my arse :rofl:
> The frer just climbed into your FMU did it? :haha:

oh the mental image... lol



my temp is not really accurate...
i went out partying with my 14yr old cousin and bc she spent the night
with me we didn't really have a set hour to be home...
it was 5am when we got home... 6am when we fell asleep
and i got up at 9am... doesn't matter much, if coming 3 days are high temps
ff still pinpoints my O date on thursday the 18th.
our cat was very very cuddly this afternoon (when i caught up on some sleep lol),
he came laying with me, got all snug in my arms and i had to hold him like a baby, soooo adorable

/end rambling :p


----------



## SmileyShazza

TB - our cat has been all over me today.

She came into bed for cuddles about 10 times in the night and has been sat near me or on me all day. Bearing in mind usually she is rather hoity toity and doesn't want to have anything to do with us most of the time this is unusual behaviour for her.


----------



## Tulip

Laydeez these cat symptoms sound _marvellous_


----------



## TripleB

Loving the cat-HPTs! Might contact FF to get them to add it to the stat list - worth at least 10 pregnancy points! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Loving the cat-HPTs! Might contact FF to get them to add it to the stat list - worth at least 10 pregnancy points! xxx

Well if that was an option I'd probably be off the scale today :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

pmsl - my cat's done a runner, what does that mean?????


----------



## Beadette

Oh My Fooking God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bloody BnB been off all day and I've missed Meggy's BFP!!!!! I'm soooooo happy for you flower! And I totally see the line! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO - BONFIRE BABIES ALL ROUND!!!!!!


----------



## TripleB

Beadette said:


> Oh My Fooking God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bloody BnB been off all day and I've missed Meggy's BFP!!!!! I'm soooooo happy for you flower! And I totally see the line! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO - BONFIRE BABIES ALL ROUND!!!!!!

:rofl: Someone's excited for you Megg! Well said Beadette, our sentiments exactly! xxx


----------



## sar35

wow well done Megg and smileyshazza its looking good for you too x


----------



## Megg33k

My cats are still obnoxious! LOL I only got 82 preg points... its not going up anymore! Hmph!


----------



## Megg33k

sar35 said:


> wow well done Megg and smileyshazza its looking good for you too x

Thanks, hun! :hugs:



Beadette said:


> Oh My Fooking God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bloody BnB been off all day and I've missed Meggy's BFP!!!!! I'm soooooo happy for you flower! And I totally see the line! WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO - BONFIRE BABIES ALL ROUND!!!!!!

:rofl: Thanks, Nina! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: LMFAO glad to see you've nicked my enlarged text trick..... gets the message across :rofl:

Deb - grab that cat and strap it to yer bosom for the remainder of this cycle xx


----------



## WannaB

Well well well what do we have here, a little ole bfp for Miss Meggsy!:happydance: I need a cart wheel emoticon, if I do it in person I might break something!:rofl: Woooo and hooo!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## sar35

when i was pg i think i only had something like 60ish points............lol @ tulip


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh.. That's a good idea, Nik! Do it, Deb! xx

And, it definitely gets the message across! lol

Thanks, Michelle! I wondered when you'd find me out! :winkwink:


----------



## WannaB

I think I had to back track 4 pages to get to the beginning! I hate it when I have to read the story backwards! But all is forgiven!:haha:


----------



## KimmyB

Eek congratulations Megg!! :happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

PS. I've only got 80 pregnancy points and I most definitely am! (for the minute) Those points mean jack sh*t :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Stupid cat still AWOL!


----------



## WannaB

Make sure you're the only one that feeds it Deb, surley it wont run away from you then, or cover yourself in tuna!


----------



## Beadette

Lol! Deb I hope the cat is back soon xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

WannaB said:


> Make sure you're the only one that feeds it Deb, surley it wont run away from you then, or cover yourself in tuna!

Hmm, that'lll make DH want me ...... NOT!


----------



## WannaB

OKay well just save the tuna bath for after O time!:haha:


----------



## Firedancer41

Well I am annoyed and confused...I've changed my ticker like 3 times so disregard. Yesterday I said AF got me-I was doing a...er...*check* and discovered a bit of pinkish brown spotting, figured she was on her way (this was about 9am). Had the cramps and backache to support that theory. Put a tampon in, left for a few, discovered hardly anything on the tampon. 

Today, still no AF. I still have the cramps and backache, but now I have more creamy CM, but pinkish brown tinged. CP seems higher once again. So I caved against my better judgement and did a test. I thought I saw an ever so slight line, but couldn't take a pic to save my life...flash or no flash, it just doesn't come out well. I just returned from a shower and drank a Coke, a tea and a bottle of water, so it could be diluted, but I don't want to hold out any false hope.

I just wish my body would stop being so ambiguous-if I start to spot towards evening, I usually have full-blown AF the next day. This is 32 hours and counting, and the spotting seems to be less (and TMI-nothing has come out on its own, I only see it when I check). My temp was exactly the same this morning as yesterday, too. Last month I had a 12 day LP, this is 14dpo. However, last month was a 32 day cycle and today is only cycle day 31.

Does that all make your head spin? It's making mine!! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's making my head go all smily for you!!!! :D

maybe another BFP in the making, whoohoooo!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

I don't know, if anything it sounds like the recipe for a chemical. I am going to just take a wait-and-see approach for the next couple of days, but I am going to be realistic...

Boy I am a Debbie-downer today, sorry! LOL


----------



## hoping:)

Firedancer41 said:


> Well I am annoyed and confused...I've changed my ticker like 3 times so disregard. Yesterday I said AF got me-I was doing a...er...*check* and discovered a bit of pinkish brown spotting, figured she was on her way (this was about 9am). Had the cramps and backache to support that theory. Put a tampon in, left for a few, discovered hardly anything on the tampon.
> 
> Today, still no AF. I still have the cramps and backache, but now I have more creamy CM, but pinkish brown tinged. CP seems higher once again. So I caved against my better judgement and did a test. I thought I saw an ever so slight line, but couldn't take a pic to save my life...flash or no flash, it just doesn't come out well. I just returned from a shower and drank a Coke, a tea and a bottle of water, so it could be diluted, but I don't want to hold out any false hope.
> 
> I just wish my body would stop being so ambiguous-if I start to spot towards evening, I usually have full-blown AF the next day. This is 32 hours and counting, and the spotting seems to be less (and TMI-nothing has come out on its own, I only see it when I check). My temp was exactly the same this morning as yesterday, too. Last month I had a 12 day LP, this is 14dpo. However, last month was a 32 day cycle and today is only cycle day 31.
> 
> Does that all make your head spin? It's making mine!! LOL


Sounds very promising:happydance: FX for a nice :bfp:!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

sar35 said:


> smileyshazza its looking good for you too x

Thanks hun - am just waiting till the morning to see what my temp comes out as.

*hopes it stays stable*

Right I'm going to try Meggs trick!

STAY AWAY AUNT FLO - GOT IT!!!!!!


----------



## TripleB

All the excitement on here I can't get through the last couple of pages quick enough! 

FD, I had "AF's arrived, oh no it hasn't" last time I got a BFP so I hope its just a shy one - hell it would be great if we ALL got BFPs this cycle!

Deb, I reckon your cat know's ovulation is heading your way and doesn't want to be witness to all the babymaking you're going to be getting up to in the next few days! Give it a week and he/she will be all over you!

Right, beddy-byes for me - Shazza I am expecting a good temp from you in the morning you hear me?!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a BFP, FD! For real! Did you try to photo it outside? That's the only way, I've learned! My pics are as clear as clear gets! Go outside, and use the "subject closer than 28in" mode... it looks like a flower!


----------



## debgreasby

TripleB said:


> All the excitement on here I can't get through the last couple of pages quick enough!
> 
> FD, I had "AF's arrived, oh no it hasn't" last time I got a BFP so I hope its just a shy one - hell it would be great if we ALL got BFPs this cycle!
> 
> *Deb, I reckon your cat know's ovulation is heading your way and doesn't want to be witness to all the babymaking you're going to be getting up to in the next few days! Give it a week and he/she will be all over you!*
> 
> Right, beddy-byes for me - Shazza I am expecting a good temp from you in the morning you hear me?!
> 
> xxx


lol, poor cat is traumatised for life already, it's his own fault for insisting on sleeping on the end of the bed!


----------



## maratobe

wow i go to bed and miss all this!!!!!
*CONGRATS megg!!!*
good luck firedancer i really hope this is your BFP!!!
good luck shazza i love the temp rise, very nice!!
butterfly and tripleB have we all Oed now???? LOL
xxxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Mara! :hugs:

Deb - :rofl: @ your cat trying to sleep through your BD'ing! Haha!

Btw, since I'm too stupid to find people on FB... Anyone who wants should definitely add me! Just tell me who you are so I know it's ok to accept! Megan Eli ([email protected]) Just keep the news quiet on there for now. Promised my mom! LOL


----------



## maratobe

well if you see me on the BnB facebook page im under tamara whittet! thats me :)


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Tamara! Right! Okay! LOL I got your request and didn't gather that Mara = Tamara! How funny!


----------



## maratobe

lol thank you for accepting hehe


----------



## Megg33k

No problem! Thanks for adding me! xx

I get really confused by people's real names! I expected it to say Mara... not Tamara! LOL


----------



## maratobe

LOL i was looking at the bnb facebook page and the only person i reckonised was you LOL its weird to know everyones real names haha


----------



## Megg33k

I know, right?! My picture gives me away! I don't even feel like I can change it because it's the only way people know who I am! LOL


----------



## maratobe

LOL when i joined last night cause i couldnt get onto bnb, 2 of my friends joined the facebook bnb page and i dont even know if they are on here.....


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: They were just like "OH! That looks cool!" In a week they'll be like.. "Whaaaa? I'm not trying to have a baby!!!" :rofl:


----------



## maratobe

LOL thats funny! 
it was weird cause a lot of people dont know that we are trying for a baby let alone that im addicted to this site hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

maratobe said:


> LOL thats funny!
> it was weird cause a lot of people *didn't* know that we are trying for a baby let alone that im addicted to this site hahaha

Fixed that for you! :winkwink:


----------



## maratobe

HAHAHA well that right!!


----------



## Megg33k

So, nothing has changed in the last 24 hours... but tonight I'm like... "OMG! I felt a cramp!"... "OMG! What was that pain?"... "OMG! Do my boobs still hurt enough?" This is stupid! :(


----------



## maratobe

awwww its sooo hard once it happens that when the obsession starts!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I know! :( And, I'm not really ready to go to PAL yet... Ugh! :(


----------



## maratobe

well you know you can stay here with us lol


----------



## Megg33k

I will for a while probably! I did post a thread in PAL... just to get myself into the cloud of "It's real!" lol But, I don't intend to spend much time in there yet! Thanks for letting me stay! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

LOL anyday!
hopefully there will be a group of us heading over there in a week or so!


----------



## Megg33k

That would make me feel better for sure! Go in mass! LOL


----------



## maratobe

would be great!!!
we will try our hardest to join you over there!!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! :) Everything crossed for you! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## maratobe

thank you!!!
is everyone in bed???


----------



## SmileyShazza

Morning ladies

Am not overjoyed with that temp drop today https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/nono.gif I know it's only a small one but I can't help but wonder if tomorrow it will go right down - https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smiles/crossfingers.gif it doesn't.

I'll be glad when this 2ww is over - it's sending me https://www.damsels.org/forum/images/smilies/dizzy.gif

Could really do with a shed load of baby dust and PMA right now! :dust:


----------



## maratobe

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
hope it shoots right back up tomorrow hun!!!
:hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Shazza it's a teeny-tiny drop, nowhere near your usual pre-AF drop. Your temp was so good yesterday it had to go somewhere! Look at Megg's chart for pre-BFP drops! I still think you're in for the whole-nine-months!

My temp today moved my crosshairs to Friday, not happy! May have to get angry with FF (Megg-stylee) and bring out the manual override!

Oh and Megg, you can stay here Hun - we need the preggo hormones to rub off on the rest of us!

X


----------



## maratobe

i was just telling megg that we will all move over to PAL as a group in a few weeks :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

maratobe said:


> i was just telling megg that we will all move over to PAL as a group in a few weeks :happydance:


That's a deal mara! x


----------



## maratobe

great lol!!!
just a lil bit of something....i went to a wedding a few weeks ago (my cousins) they are the most adorable couple and they have a lil boy who is 2....well we just found out that they are expecting again and i am sooo happy for them!! thats my happy moment for tonight :happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Shazza it's a teeny-tiny drop, nowhere near your usual pre-AF drop. Your temp was so good yesterday it had to go somewhere! Look at Megg's chart for pre-BFP drops! I still think you're in for the whole-nine-months!

I know I must keep up the PMA. When looking at the overlay I can see that my temps are not usually anywhere near this high at 11dpo and that usually like you say my pre AF drop is quite steep. It ain't over till the hag flies in (or not!)

Am yawning again this morning  am getting quite used to it now. Also having lots of twinges and mini cramps in the front of my tummy they dont feel the same as AF ones and the backache has gone so maybe I just laid funny in the night. 

Am keeping everything crossed for that thermometer to be kind to me in the morning. Might have to give it a little pep talk before I go to bed tonight :winkwink: 



TripleB said:


> My temp today moved my crosshairs to Friday, not happy! May have to get angry with FF (Megg-stylee) and bring out the manual override!

:growlmad: I hate it when it does things like that. Does it not realise you need to be a week behind me?!



TripleB said:


> Oh and Megg, you can stay here Hun - we need the preggo hormones to rub off on the rest of us! X

I agree!!!! In fact come over here Megg so I can rub your tummy please! :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

daaaamn, everything goes sooo fast in here!
i'll do replies first and then go chartstalking, otherwise it's just too much for me to handle haha



Megg33k said:


> Sounds like a BFP, FD! For real! Did you try to photo it outside? That's the only way, I've learned! My pics are as clear as clear gets! Go outside, and use the "subject closer than 28in" mode... it looks like a flower!

omg!!! that's the best advice i ever had in taking pics of tests!!! you're a genius!!!
can't believe i never thought of this bc i photographed flowers before lol!!



maratobe said:


> butterfly and tripleB have we all Oed now???? LOL
> xxxxxxx
> :hugs:

yes, FF is waiting for more higher temps to confirm my O last thursday...
the longer FF waits, the further i'll be into the 2ww once it does give me CH!


Meg & Mara, added you both on facebook!



Megg33k said:


> So, nothing has changed in the last 24 hours... but tonight I'm like... "OMG! I felt a cramp!"... "OMG! What was that pain?"... "OMG! Do my boobs still hurt enough?" This is stupid! :(

and perfectly understandable, i'll be like that too!



maratobe said:


> would be great!!!
> we will try our hardest to join you over there!!

absolutely!!!



TripleB said:


> My temp today moved my crosshairs to Friday, not happy! May have to get angry with FF (Megg-stylee) and bring out the manual override!

i think i'm going to use that too, just fill out a higher temp for yesterday, then i'll get my CH's too,
otherwise i'll have to wait 'till wednesday for them to appear....
or maybe i'll just use the temp i had after my afternoon nap (which was longer than my night's rest lol)


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow, first 4 charts are all BFP's already, woohoo!

*lolly *- it's looking good so far isn't it!!!
*shazza *- same for you! it's only a small drop idd, nothing to worry about for now!
*tripple *- ooh spotting today? implantation, sign little one is doing well!!! whiiiii
*wannaB *- your overlay charts makes me dizzy hahaha, also 4dpo, yay, all cycle buddies!
*hoping *- another 4dpo one, whoohoo hahaha
*hannah *- i'm sitting tight, can't wait to hear about your bfp in a few days!!!
*deb *- get in gear for sexathon girl!!!!
*posh *- no worrying just yet ok, still can go shoot up again, i hope it does!
*mara *- i'm pretty sure you'll get your crosshairs tomorrow!!! yeppie!
*jenny *- is secretly running for a BFP too, it's looking good so far


maybe it's bc it's springtime but i'm so damn hopeful for everyone, whiiii


----------



## maratobe

thanx!! =D love having you girls on facebook hehe


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> wow, first 4 charts are all BFP's already, woohoo!
> 
> *lolly *- it's looking good so far isn't it!!!
> *shazza *- same for you! it's only a small drop idd, nothing to worry about for now!
> *tripple *- ooh spotting today? implantation, sign little one is doing well!!! whiiiii
> *wannaB *- your overlay charts makes me dizzy hahaha, also 4dpo, yay, all cycle buddies!
> *hoping *- another 4dpo one, whoohoo hahaha
> *hannah *- i'm sitting tight, can't wait to hear about your bfp in a few days!!!
> *deb *- get in gear for sexathon girl!!!!
> *posh *- no worrying just yet ok, still can go shoot up again, i hope it does!
> *mara *- i'm pretty sure you'll get your crosshairs tomorrow!!! yeppie!
> *jenny *- is secretly running for a BFP too, it's looking good so far
> 
> 
> maybe it's bc it's springtime but i'm so damn hopeful for everyone, whiiii

i love the fact you are sooo full of life LOL :happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## TripleB

Good morning TB - thanks for bringing springtime hopefulness to the thread today! :flower: You are completely right though - it is looking good for all of us don't you think?!

As for the spotting it was one blob of very dark brown CM this morning. It did make my hope levels rocket but implantation at 4 dpo, surely not?!

xxx


----------



## posh

OMG MEGG! :happydance: Congrats honey! so pleased for you - hey this pact is working!


----------



## maratobe

posh said:


> OMG MEGG! :happydance: Congrats honey! so pleased for you - hey this pact is working!

:happydance:love this pact!!!:happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> As for the spotting it was one blob of very dark brown CM this morning. It did make my hope levels rocket but implantation at 4 dpo, surely not?!

It's not unheard of! It could be that - keeping my fingers crossed thats what it is :hugs:

I am so happy we all have this pact - I love the idea of all moving over to PAL together :happydance:

I definitely think we will be getting some more bfps soon!


----------



## posh

I'm not feeling very confident now, temps are dropping, although this cycle's are still higher than last. Only a few days to go either way......


----------



## TripleB

Red crosshairs are back! (I don't like the blue ones!) Changed ovulation detection to Fertility Awareness Method - haven't got a clue what is (which is hilarious as the warning says only for "expert" charters) but I don't care - it shows what I want to see. As if the 2WW wasn't long enough, FF is trying to make it a day longer - I don't think so! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i put a tampon in last night after sex (i HATE walking around, leaking all over the place)
this morning there was a pink speck of blood on the tip...

sssssssj, don't say anything, let me think it has to do with implantation, lol


----------



## TripleB

Oh yes def implantation spotting TB :rofl: (we are both clearly insane!). And re the tampon, you need to discover the beauty of softcups! x


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> wow, first 4 charts are all BFP's already, woohoo!
> 
> *lolly *- it's looking good so far isn't it!!!
> *shazza *- same for you! it's only a small drop idd, nothing to worry about for now!
> *tripple *- ooh spotting today? implantation, sign little one is doing well!!! whiiiii
> *wannaB *- your overlay charts makes me dizzy hahaha, also 4dpo, yay, all cycle buddies!
> *hoping *- another 4dpo one, whoohoo hahaha
> *hannah *- i'm sitting tight, can't wait to hear about your bfp in a few days!!!
> *deb *- get in gear for sexathon girl!!!!
> *posh *- no worrying just yet ok, still can go shoot up again, i hope it does!
> *mara *- i'm pretty sure you'll get your crosshairs tomorrow!!! yeppie!
> *jenny *- is secretly running for a BFP too, it's looking good so far
> 
> 
> maybe it's bc it's springtime but i'm so damn hopeful for everyone, whiiii

I was just looking at that... there are quite a few of us that are 4dpo:thumbup: Some how you and I always seem to end up with the same O date even though our cycle lengths are different.lol:flower:


----------



## jenny25

tinybutterfly said:


> wow, first 4 charts are all bfp's already, woohoo!
> 
> *lolly *- it's looking good so far isn't it!!!
> *shazza *- same for you! It's only a small drop idd, nothing to worry about for now!
> *tripple *- ooh spotting today? Implantation, sign little one is doing well!!! Whiiiii
> *wannab *- your overlay charts makes me dizzy hahaha, also 4dpo, yay, all cycle buddies!
> *hoping *- another 4dpo one, whoohoo hahaha
> *hannah *- i'm sitting tight, can't wait to hear about your bfp in a few days!!!
> *deb *- get in gear for sexathon girl!!!!
> *posh *- no worrying just yet ok, still can go shoot up again, i hope it does!
> *mara *- i'm pretty sure you'll get your crosshairs tomorrow!!! Yeppie!
> *jenny *- is secretly running for a bfp too, it's looking good so far
> 
> 
> maybe it's bc it's springtime but i'm so damn hopeful for everyone, whiiii


ff is gay i tell you lmao i think im 10dpo but that is only on fam setting i got a really high temp this morning 99.03 i have never got that before i did get up at 3am i walked over the other side of the room to get paul a cover and went back to sleep lol i have gotten up before in the night at that time but still always got 98.50's hmmmmm xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Morning all!

AF got me for real now, after all that confusion the past couple of days! So I am through feeling sorry for myself and getting on with cycle #3. This time I am trying acupuncture, and I gave hubby a Zinc Complex to add to his morning regimen. It's unfortunate that our planned trip to visitmy aunt & uncle fall right smack-dab during my fertile period and possibly o, but we will only be gone 2 nights and if need be, we'll have to be discreet :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Stupid FF! I wish it would explain itself when it does something silly...

Nice high temp Jenny and an implantation dip at 7dpo?!

xxx


----------



## TripleB

Firedancer41 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> AF got me for real now, after all that confusion the past couple of days! So I am through feeling sorry for myself and getting on with cycle #3. This time I am trying acupuncture, and I gave hubby a Zinc Complex to add to his morning regimen. It's unfortunate that our planned trip to visitmy aunt & uncle fall right smack-dab during my fertile period and possibly o, but we will only be gone 2 nights and if need be, we'll have to be discreet :rofl:

:hugs: FD - as for the inconvenient ov time, where there's a will there's a way! :haha: Good luck for next cycle :flower: xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Oh yes def implantation spotting TB :rofl: (we are both clearly insane!). And re the tampon, you need to discover the beauty of softcups! x

softcups better than tampons?
lol weird, never thought of using them apart from an AF situation hahaha,
tampons...yes, softcups...no hahaha



hoping:) said:


> I was just looking at that... there are quite a few of us that are 4dpo:thumbup: Some how you and I always seem to end up with the same O date even though our cycle lengths are different.lol:flower:

i know, so funny!
used to have that with Hannah, she used opk's and they'd count for me too, sooo funny!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, Jenny! Loving that temp after you had that dip! :hugs: Tons of :dust: to you, lovely! xx

FD - :hugs: babe! You'll only be a few short weeks behind in PAL! :dust:

TB - Ha! I can't take credit for the outdoor test idea. I found it somewhere on this site! But, it's the best idea ever! :D And, defo IB on the tampon! :hugs:

TripleB - You had the brown spot, yeah? I think we should absolutely call it IB! :D

Who am I missing! I don't even remember! OMG! I'm sorry! I suck today! LOL


----------



## Minimin

Hey TB- there is a whole thread on the TTC section where ladies have used softcups after :sex: to keep :spermy: in and close to the cervix. I have had two :bfp: with these! And there are several ladies who have been LTTC who have got their :bfp: with them!
GL
Minimin


----------



## KimmyB

^^ I second that Min, TB I don't think it was a coincidence that the first month we used softcups I got my BFP!


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! I just wanted to announce a major step for me... I've stopped temping! I don't want to worry over every single one of them! :) But, I am still stalking everyone else's temps! LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Good for you Megg :thumbup: Have you done a digi yet or aren't you bothered? I like that you're stepping away from the pee sticks, wish I could do the same! Coz I know it doesn't do anything but add to the worry!


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg, softcups it is if i don't get my bfp this month... how did i manage to be a member here for so long and miss this valueble info!!! aargh!

ooh wait, and just as i'll go out to buy them i'll find out our country doesn't have them,
i'll be sooo pissed off if that's true


----------



## KimmyB

Aw no TB! Hope they do sell them for you! Good luck hun :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Where are you located TB- I got mine from accessdiagnostic.co.uk. But I think some ladies have also got theirs from Amazon?? :shrug: but dont quote me.


----------



## tinybutterfly

amazon is mean and doesn't want to deliver to my country,
i'll check out the uk site (i'm in belgium, so it's close) if i can't find them here,
i know for a fact our regular supermarkets etc don't sell them, maybe pharmacies,
but if i can do a bargain online, i rather do that, pharmacies charge 3x the price it seems


----------



## posh

If I don't get my BFP this month I'm gonna try the SME plan :thumbup:.
Might do a sneaky test when I get home! :blush: AF is due in 2 days :blush:


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Posh!


----------



## Minimin

GL posh!!


----------



## jenny25

How do you use softcups ?? Are they not a bit fiddly and risking damaging sperm while trying to insert them ?? I may get them for next cycle if im not lucky this time ?? Well the metformin is making me fart sooooo much it stinks lmfao and im always running too the loo and getting cramps with it yuk!!! 
I got my letter from the hospital i have to g0 back on the 13th may to get all me and pauls tests results and its also a follow up appoinment xxx


----------



## KimmyB

GIRLS!! I really hope you don't mind me updating on here but I got my BHcG results just 10mins ago and it's good news! She wouldn't give me the figure again but she said it's rising VERY nicely! And booked my in for my 6 week scan! I am soooo overjoyed honestly. I really hope you girls don't mind me hanging around here? I'm not ready to move on and don't want to go without you girls anyway :blush:


----------



## TripleB

Yay Kimmy! I knew it would be good news! :hugs: Of course you can stay here with us!

I love the softcups - big fan! I haven't heard anything about them damaging the swimmers (god I hope not!) and although they are scary looking (in the words of SmileyShazza - remind you of a tea strainer!) they are pretty easy to use.

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Nice one Kimmy! That's fantastic! :hugs: xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Kimmy thats fantastic news :happydance: so happy for you. I like it that the preggo ladies are still hanging round - it seems to be working on Tulips journal so theres no reason why it can't have the same magic effect here :winkwink:

Good luck Posh!


----------



## KimmyB

Also just wanted to give any ladies getting faint faint lines on FRER some hope...So I did a FRER on Thursday and the line was soooo faint, couldn't pick it up on a camera (even though I'd had darker lines on other brands) so this sent me into panic mode and into the EPU for bloods! The midwife just told me that my BHcG for that same day (Thursday) was 28miu!!! So alls i'm trying to say is if there's a line within the time limit you are pregnant despite the faintness!x


----------



## TripleB

Love your new status and signature Kimmy! I reckon that your scan will date you a little ahead of your ticker seeing as you ovulated so early.

Come on posh - we haven't had a Pact-BFP in at least 24 hours!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Excellent news Kimmy!


----------



## hoping:)

KimmyB said:


> GIRLS!! I really hope you don't mind me updating on here but I got my BHcG results just 10mins ago and it's good news! She wouldn't give me the figure again but she said it's rising VERY nicely! And booked my in for my 6 week scan! I am soooo overjoyed honestly. I really hope you girls don't mind me hanging around here? I'm not ready to move on and don't want to go without you girls anyway :blush:

Yay Kimmy!!! Keep the updates coming:hugs:


----------



## jenny25

is it me or does anyone feel like the 2ww dragging in ? xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

SmileyShazza said:


> Kimmy thats fantastic news :happydance: so happy for you. I like it that the preggo ladies are still hanging round - it seems to be working on Tulips journal so theres no reason why it can't have the same magic effect here :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck Posh!

i was thinking the same about Tulip's journal! hahaha

you can definatly hang out with us Kimmy, and not just bc you're preggo,
i just like our pact buddies compagny :)



TripleB said:


> Come on posh - we haven't had a Pact-BFP in at least 24 hours!
> 
> xxx

trying to push ppl into testing you? evil :p
thankgod i have a 10pack waiting for me hahahaha


----------



## TripleB

When the time comes TB I'll be expecting an hourly POAS from you! X


----------



## Tulip

Roll up roll up to the lucky journal, to be showered with PMA, babydust and BFPs! Shortcut below!

PS - Don't forget I'm cacking meself and will be sticking around in my TTC journal til they boot me out after my crucial skull-checking 12 week scan.

Posh - any news?
xxxx


----------



## jenny25

ok here goes look at this on 8dpo and 9dpo 8dpo i was up at 3am till 5am so i took my temp at 3am whcih was 98.62 so i adjusted it to my normal wake up time 7am which gave me 99.42 

https://img377.imageshack.us/img377/3310/downloadp.png


or should i just leave it like this with the un ajusted temp

https://img688.imageshack.us/img688/5843/37549908.png


----------



## puppymom32

KimmyB said:


> GIRLS!! I really hope you don't mind me updating on here but I got my BHcG results just 10mins ago and it's good news! She wouldn't give me the figure again but she said it's rising VERY nicely! And booked my in for my 6 week scan! I am soooo overjoyed honestly. I really hope you girls don't mind me hanging around here? I'm not ready to move on and don't want to go without you girls anyway :blush:

Awesome news Kimmy so happy for you. I will be praying from here on out everything goes smoothly.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'd leave it unchanged... just make a mental note of it and see what your chart does,
you can always enter the adjusted temp then if it makes it look better hehehe



TripleB said:


> When the time comes TB I'll be expecting an hourly POAS from you! X

i just lol'ed for real!
i'll settle for daily hahaha


----------



## tinybutterfly

i had pre-af cramps a while ago.... niiiiice


----------



## Minimin

great news Kimmy! I am so chuffed for you hun :wohoo:


----------



## maratobe

YAY kimmy!!!! :happydance:
i got cross hairs....and some cramps....
feel pretty flat today cause im doing a night shift at work and not looking forward to it!!
xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

KimmyB said:


> Also just wanted to give any ladies getting faint faint lines on FRER some hope...So I did a FRER on Thursday and the line was soooo faint, couldn't pick it up on a camera (even though I'd had darker lines on other brands) so this sent me into panic mode and into the EPU for bloods! The midwife just told me that my BHcG for that same day (Thursday) was 28miu!!! So alls i'm trying to say is if there's a line within the time limit you are pregnant despite the faintness!x

Made me :cry: for real! Thank you for that, honey! :hugs: And SO happy about your levels rising well! :wohoo:

OMG! HOT FLASHES! :wacko:


----------



## dawny690

Mara know how you feel about the night shift's im on one now and everyone in uk is in bed so got no one to chat to x


----------



## maratobe

lol it sucks, i love sleeping in but i hate getting home and OH being in bed already and i just get bored lol


----------



## Megg33k

Awww... That's no good, Mara! What time do you get bored? Maybe it jives with US time! :)


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> omg, softcups it is if i don't get my bfp this month... how did i manage to be a member here for so long and miss this valueble info!!! aargh!
> 
> ooh wait, and just as i'll go out to buy them i'll find out our country doesn't have them,
> i'll be sooo pissed off if that's true

If you don't have them and would like them, I'd be happy to buy you a box and post them to you, sweetie! xx


----------



## jenny25

megg i need to invest in them i looked at the mooncup and it looks abit like a space raider lmfao but the softcups are only available in the us at a sample pack is $2.99


----------



## Megg33k

If anyone needs them, we can work out PayPal or something and I can ship worldwide! :)


----------



## maratobe

i so wish i could get on here when im at work, i wouldnt be bored then but i start at 3pm and finish at 12am and i dont even get time to sit down lol


----------



## Megg33k

Is there anything you CAN do at work to stay in contact? Can you text? Or instant messenger?


----------



## tinybutterfly

paypal system could work! first check how much shipping would be to my country though,
sometimes that is sooo much that the total price gets rediculous...

i've woken up several times this night, eventually threw off the blanket, my socks out,
then my temp was 36.9 around 6.45am. then i got all snug under the covers again and 
tried to lay still, and then it was 37.

anyway, if i enter 36.9 it removes the CH's and if i have more high temps the rest of the week
i get them on Sunday, which is fine by me too, so i'll see what FF does the rest of the week
and if needed to be, MANUAL OVERRIDE for the win!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

off to work now, be back in 11 hours!


----------



## SmileyShazza

So looks like thats it for another month my temp has come right down and I have my usual pre AF headache :( have to admit I'm getting really fed up with this - every month my chart looks great and then comes crashing down taking my hopes and dreams with it. Am just about ready to give up tbh!

Hubby said the classic line "maybe if you just putting extra stress on yourself and relax a little bit then it'll happen" he doesn't understand and neither do any of my friends - only you ladies understand how I feel - ended up in tears last night it all came flooding out :cry:

In a way I wonder if I stop with all the extra things and just bd every other day next month I might be able to chill out a bit but the on the other hand I think if we don't get anywhere soon (in the next couple of months) then I'm going to make an appointment with the doctor so having printouts of my charts to show them would be useful so they can see whats been going on. It's hard to know what to do :wacko:

Oh well here we go again happy Tuesday everybody. I apologise in advance if I'm a little miserable for the next few days.


----------



## TripleB

Shazza hunni - so sorry to see your temp drop this morning. Your chart and symptoms were particularly evil to you this month if AF is on the way (tiny sliver of hope its just playing more tricks on you?).

You know if you think it might help giving charting a break I think you've got enouh good data to show your doctor that you've got nice regular cycles, are clearly ovulating and your LP's fine. One more month's chart won't add anything to that so if you'd like to give it a break I say go for it. That could be your thing for next month - NOT doing something!

Our OH's just hate to see us upset and its true they don't really understand quite how we feel. We're all here for you :hugs: - and you can be as grumpy as you like for the next few days!

xxx


----------



## posh

My chart says it all :cry:


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry Shazza and Posh :hugs:

Shazza - I second what TripleB said :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Oh no posh - not another one! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## posh

I feel exactly like Shazza said. I give up now. That theory that you are suppose to be most fertile after having a baby is a load of crap. I've lost my little boy and every month ends in disapointment. So much for having a brother or sister this year :cry: Oh well, at least I know now that I had better vacum pack away all the clothes, as they won't be getting used this year. Life sucks.
Sorry girls, I don't wanna drag you down, good luck to you all :thumbup:


----------



## KimmyB

Aw Posh don't feel like you're dragging us down, we are here to support each other. I'm so sorry for the way you're feeling :hugs: x


----------



## TripleB

posh hunni, you are absolutely not dragging us all down. Its a bloody rollercoaster and truth be told the majority of us won't get a BFP this cycle and we'll all be in here looking for shoulders to cry on. I couldn't agree more about the "more fertile after a mc" baloney - ok, some people get lucky quickly - others have to wait a bit longer, lines like that get your hopes up and that's not fair. :hugs: to you and :dust: for next month! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well I spent the first hour at work this morning crying at my desk :cry: I&#8217;ve managed to pull myself together now (needed to really). Even though I&#8217;ve reminded myself it isn&#8217;t over till the :witch: flies in I&#8217;m pretty much resigned myself to the fact she will probably rear her ugly head at 7am tomorrow morning &#8211; what a wonderful start to the day.

I think next month I might take a break from charting and see what happens. Last time we got our bfp after the 5th cycle and next month will be the 5th cycle since my erpc so if I step away from the thermometer for a month I might be able to relax a little. It&#8217;s such a shame that it&#8217;s the only real way to pinpoint ovulation as that&#8217;s what I find helpful. Over the past three cycles I have been quite regular and I&#8217;ve noticed I tend to ov on one of two days so I could probably still work around that using my CD as a guideline.

I&#8217;ve ordered a months supply of Pregnacare his and her conception vitamins as someone told me that they found they had noticed and increase in ewcm after taking them, something I never seem to get these days although I did in the past, plus they might be better for OH than what he is on now. Will also use the Softcups again as they got a :thumbup: from me this month. Still undecided whether I will use opks this month though I might have a total break from everything. 

Even if I&#8217;m not charting I hope you girls don&#8217;t mind me hanging around &#8211; I like being here with my buddies :hugs:


----------



## posh

Good luck to you Shazza :thumbup:, I think I might tame it down this month also. Its a shame that there are all these conception aids out there and things only seem to work when you don't use them! I know that I ov around CD14 so I think as long as we put in the effort around then, it can't get any worse! I'm also thinking about the sperm meets egg plan :wacko:. Oh I don't know, I'll make my mind up when AF comes and goes.
I would like to keep popping my head in to see how you girls are doing, hopefully some of you will have moved over to PAL by then :thumbup:.


----------



## jenny25

well today i got a stinking bfn but still got really high temps sucks and i have no more tests oh well im having i feel sorry for myself days xxx


----------



## TripleB

Posh and Shazza :hugs:, I completely appreciate you both wanting to step away from the crazy conception aids and letting nature take its course for a month. How hard can this be right? Egg + sperm = baby - WHATEVER! :rofl: I would try the no temping myself but my ov day is a bit all over the place and cycles are long so will probably stick with it for a few months more. Couldn't do without the softcups now though!

Yay Shazza - Pregnacare Conception get the thumbs up from me. Didn't realise there was a his 'n' hers version, will def be trying that next month if necessary!

Even if you aren't temping ladies, you are still part of the Pact - there's a BFP out there for each of you - promise!

xxx

PS. Jen - too early for a BFP, with the high temps you gotta keep the faith!


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun but i think its the metformin giving me the high temps xxx


----------



## posh

Sorry about my rant earlier girls. Think I needed to let off a bit of steam! AF hasn't even arrived yet :blush:. Its good to know that we are all here for each other :hugs:.
Anyway, I went home at lunch and thought I would have another butchers at the test I did yesterday afterwork, and bugga me I could have sworn I saw a line! I even matched it up with the ones I did when I found out I was pregnant with Josh and they are in the same place. Could my eyes be deceiving me and its an evap? Is it possible even with a decreased temp? :shrug:


----------



## TripleB

Only one way to find out hunni - TEST AGAIN! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry your girls are feeling down! But, don't you dare worry about "bringing us down"... Not at all! You say whatever you need to say... Feel whatever you need to feel... We're not just here to celebrate the positives, but also to support you through negative times! :hugs: I had my fair share of moans the last couple of weeks! You go for it!

Jenny - Too early! You know that! :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> paypal system could work! first check how much shipping would be to my country though,
> sometimes that is sooo much that the total price gets rediculous...
> 
> i've woken up several times this night, eventually threw off the blanket, my socks out,
> then my temp was 36.9 around 6.45am. then i got all snug under the covers again and
> tried to lay still, and then it was 37.
> 
> anyway, if i enter 36.9 it removes the CH's and if i have more high temps the rest of the week
> i get them on Sunday, which is fine by me too, so i'll see what FF does the rest of the week
> and if needed to be, MANUAL OVERRIDE for the win!!!

Looks like shipping would be between $7-14 (USD). Not as bad as I expected! :)


----------



## posh

:hugs: megg xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

(((posh))) & (((shazza)))

i agree with everything meg said!



Megg33k said:


> Looks like shipping would be between $7-14 (USD). Not as bad as I expected! :)

oh snap, it's more than i thought it would be
i just discovered holland has them, might try to convince my bf to visit some stores
next weekend as he'll go up there again

other than that, i think it's quite some money for something that has the
same effect as laying down for half an hour after sex has

pffffff i just hope i don't need them!

i went into work today (a really random day during my two week break)
only to find out one of my collegues is pregnant...aaargh! SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thank you ladies - you are all just blooming great do you know that :hugs:

I've had the worst day ever. Even though AF isn't due till tomorrow this mornings temp really knocked me down and I've just had a day where for some reason I've got upset quite a lot. There has been far too many tears for my liking today! Spent most of the day in tears - at one point both me and my boss were sat in the office crying and hugging each other as she had a bereavement at the same time as we were going through everything. It's been an emotional day!

Had a good chat with OH tonight and exlained about the charting. I've never really explained it all to him before but he was glad to understand how it works. I said I was thinking of stopping next month and he says that he thinks I should carry on as he thinks I will find it more frustrating not knowing whats going on - seeing as he knows me best I'm going to think about it for a few days. So you might not get rid of me after all - sorry!

Am fully expecting that when I come on here in the morning the will have flown in - at least I've had today to get used to it. If she comes then will just look forward to a new month and whatever in may bring :)


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> (((posh))) & (((shazza)))
> 
> i agree with everything meg said!
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Looks like shipping would be between $7-14 (USD). Not as bad as I expected! :)
> 
> oh snap, it's more than i thought it would be
> i just discovered holland has them, might try to convince my bf to visit some stores
> next weekend as he'll go up there again
> 
> other than that, i think it's quite some money for something that has the
> same effect as laying down for half an hour after sex has
> 
> pffffff i just hope i don't need them!
> 
> i went into work today (a really random day during my two week break)
> only to find out one of my collegues is pregnant...aaargh! SERIOUSLY!!!Click to expand...

Oooh... Having them in Holland is good! :) That's great! I agree that it's a lot to pay out for something if you can lay around for the same effect! I know that I had 1 box and tried to use them once... that was enough. I sent them out to my TTC friends in Christmas packages as "free samples"... :rofl:

Ugh... I'm so glad I don't have "co-workers"... it helps that I don't have "a job" though! :rofl:

:hugs: to you!


----------



## Megg33k

SmileyShazza said:


> Thank you ladies - you are all just blooming great do you know that :hugs:
> 
> I've had the worst day ever. Even though AF isn't due till tomorrow this mornings temp really knocked me down and I've just had a day where for some reason I've got upset quite a lot. There has been far too many tears for my liking today! Spent most of the day in tears - at one point both me and my boss were sat in the office crying and hugging each other as she had a bereavement at the same time as we were going through everything. It's been an emotional day!
> 
> Had a good chat with OH tonight and exlained about the charting. I've never really explained it all to him before but he was glad to understand how it works. I said I was thinking of stopping next month and he says that he thinks I should carry on as he thinks I will find it more frustrating not knowing whats going on - seeing as he knows me best I'm going to think about it for a few days. So you might not get rid of me after all - sorry!
> 
> Am fully expecting that when I come on here in the morning the will have flown in - at least I've had today to get used to it. If she comes then will just look forward to a new month and whatever in may bring :)

I know that's how I felt about giving up charting! I'd never survive not knowing what was up! If you're the same, don't make it harder on yourself! LOL


----------



## TripleB

What a day you've had Shazza :hugs:. I do love your attitude sweetie, it's so similar to me - if you're going to let it get you down, why not bawl your eyes out at work I say, then we give ourselves a boot up the bum and move on, it's the only way hun! I do hope that witch stays away but if she insists then get working on that New Year baby!

It's a bit quiet on here today, stupid witch trying to bring us down! Well you won't beat us witchy, we'll all get you in the end! 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

It IS quiet! I don't approve! LOL


----------



## TripleB

Well you went and got yourself pregnant Meggy, how very inconsiderate of you! :rofl: Currently the pact consists of sleepy pregnant woman, witch victims and no one else brave enough to POAS at 1dpo (or thereabouts)! Maybe it's the lull before the storm...x


----------



## Megg33k

That WAS inconsiderate of me, wasn't it? What a selfish cow I've been! Damn! LOL And sleepy is SO right! I slept 10 hours and then another 2.5! EEP! We only just have 1 witch victim so far, yeah? I'm sure WannaB is already testing... in fact, I know she is! LOL She was all of 5dpo! Brave girl we have in her! 

BFP order should be as follows:

Shazza @ 12dpo today... BFP soon
posh @ 11dpo today... right behind Shazza
lolly25 @ 9dpo today... quick behind them
Michelle @ 6dpo today... she'll have hers within 4 days... no doubt!
TripleB @ 5dpo today... might have a few days break unless you're as crazy as Michelle
Mara @ 4dpo today... right behind you
TB @ 2dpo? today... right behind her
FD... should be in the 2ww by the time all of this transpires and on the downhill run to her BFP too! 

Hmph! That settles that! :)


----------



## TripleB

:rofl: I guess that does settle that! I'll put the quietness down to the come-down after the excitement of your BFP at the weekend - I'm sure another one will bring the hyper mood back! Glad to hear you're feeling whacked hun, so you damn well should be - complex biological processes going on in there sapping your energy! Speaking of which I really should be sleeping right now! X


----------



## Megg33k

Go to bed, silly! LOL It's what? 11:20pm? Not that late! LOL


----------



## TripleB

Well that depends on what time you have to get up! I'm a gal that needs her 8 hours, but that is looking more like 6.5 now! That settles it, off to bed! Have a good day Hun (what's left of it) cat naps all the way for you! X


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, you people who have times they must wake up and stuff! LOL G'night, TripleB! :hugs:

P.S. Only 6:30 here... night is still very young!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
i need help but firstly shazza and posh i hope that silly old hag stays away from you girls!!! :hugs:

LOOK at my chart.....look whats happening :( my temp has gone down again and FF took my cross hairs away....have i not ovulated???


----------



## Megg33k

I think you probably have! Maybe a 4dpo dip? Does it give them back if you get a high temp tomorrow? lol


----------



## maratobe

dunno ill try it as see what it does
**EDIT yeah it puts it back there....but what if my temp doesnt go high again....oh i dont like this lol


----------



## Megg33k

maratobe said:


> dunno ill try it as see what it does
> **EDIT yeah it puts it back there....but what if my temp doesnt go high again....oh i dont like this lol

Relax sweetheart! I have a feeling it will! Were there any usually circumstances last night? Do you need to look at my chart and see that I always dip at 3 or 4dpo? Because I ALWAYS dip at 3-4dpo! And I always freak out! :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

morning lovelies :)

Mara don't worry too much even a small rise next time should give you your crosshairs back it could be because you have an open circle on Wednesdays temp -was there a reason for this? did you put a check in the sleep deprived box or change the time you took your temp? 

It was quiet last night - I had to spend the evening editing 400 photos I took at a friends wedding ready to send them. I had to put myself on a website ban as otherwise I get distracted by Facebook and such like :blush:

Hmmmmmm ok - temp rise this morning No sign of AF yet. Not getting my hopes up but this is unusual as is usually bang on time :wacko:

Looks like today is going to be interesting - I hope she doesn't take me by suprise as I hate it when that happens!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i entered my first temps i took and then FF took away my CH's yesterday
(the temps taken uncovered or after 3 hours of sleep etc...)
today i got them back but on sunday, which is fine too bc we covered the BDing for that too yay

anyway, i had a headache last night and felt feverish... had the same saturday before going out.
also went to bed at 10.30pm bc i was dead dead tired (normally i stay up 'till midnight easily)
ooh ooh and i gagged yesterday morning too, don't know over what, i was just picking out clothes lol
this morning...nosebleed out of the blue!!! and another headache

i'm going to the zoo with my uncle today, yay!


----------



## TripleB

Yay Shazza! Very unusual for you to have a rise at this point, check out your overlay! And if I recall correctly the witch usually flies in at 7am? Oooooh exciting! 

TB you're so funny! You're going to the zoo with your uncle?! X


----------



## tinybutterfly

yepyep, as odd as that sounds haha, but he's mentally challenged (is that the proper english term?), he functions at the
level of a kid of 6-9, years ago he quit smoking and every year he celebrates by doing something.
going to a restaurant, last year they went to france for a few days, this year he wanted to go to the zoo


----------



## TripleB

I see! Makes much more sense and a lovely thing to do for him. Have a lovely time! X


----------



## debgreasby

tinybutterfly said:


> yepyep, as odd as that sounds haha, but he's mentally challenged (is that the proper english term?), he functions at the
> level of a kid of 6-9, years ago he quit smoking and every year he celebrates by doing something.
> going to a restaurant, last year they went to france for a few days, this year he wanted to go to the zoo

Have a great time - you're never too old for the zoo!


----------



## posh

Shazza, thats a great sign especially as she is always on time! :thumbup: Maybe our little rant yesterday kept her away:happydance:


----------



## TripleB

Um posh - WHAT THE HELL IS THAT ON YOUR CHART?!!!!!! Is that BFP #3 for the Pact I see?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## posh

:blush: urm I think you can safely say, YES ITS NUMBER 3 out of 3!!
I did a test last nite when I got home from work (cheap ebay one) and a very faint line appeared so tested this morning with a FRER and bugga me 2 lines! Think its very early stages at the moment, and I know how wrong things can go so I'm not gonna jump for joy until I have a baby in my arms!
Come on shazza - your turn! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Well done posh! I can understand your anxiety so I will jump for joy for you :yipee:! 

The success rate of the Pact is unbelieeeeeeeeable! Yes come on Shazza!

Deb - want to join the Pact? Seriously there is some pretty potent :dust: going on in here!

xxx

EDIT: Megg - when you can raise your sleepyhead from your preggo snoozing, we need an updated siggy! x


----------



## posh

Deb you have to join the pact! 3 out of 3 in our first month! We have bucket loads of :dust: in here, jump in!

EDIT: Can I have the updated chart too?


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Posh! Loving the 100% success rate of this pact ladies- roll on more :bfp:


----------



## KimmyB

POSH!! C#ONGRATULATIONS! :wohoo: How bloody spooky is this?! This pact is amazing!


----------



## lolly25

Congrats Posh YAY !!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

I took away a discarded temp and im back to 9dpo, kinds ties in better with the darkness of the opk for that day x x


----------



## TripleB

I would say your chart looks spot on for ovulation Lolly and nice post-ov temps too! Heading for another Pact BFP I hope! x


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Posh! I admire your commitment to the pact. I solemnly swear to do my part this month LOL
Megg, disregard my earlier request for the 2-check siggy, I guess we'll be putting our THREE check version up now--woohoo!!

(PS
This thread has been very inspirational and uplifting-I was in a completely foul mood yesterday. Had a menstrual headache which didn't help matters, crying at the drop of a hat, generally feeling sorry for myself. Going to get to the gym this am and get myself out of this funk!)


----------



## SmileyShazza

OMG Posh!!!!!! Congratulations hunni :happydance:

This pact is going so well :yippee:

Well just been on second knicker check since getting to work and no sign of the evil hag. No cramps, no hormonal spotty breakout, no backache just lots of creamy CM still &#8211; this is rather unusual as I can usually set my watch by her 7am on the dot.

Not getting my hopes up. Have another confession in that I did a test last night it was only an internet cheapie and it was negative but at one point (about 4 or 5 minutes after dipping) I could&#8217;ve sworn I saw a shadow where the line should appear but it was probably me just wishing something to be there.

Am not getting my hopes up after all it could just be my cycle playing games on me and AF might&#8217;ve been held up in traffic&#8230;.all those broomsticks round Hogwarts can cause a terrible jam you know.

Will just see what the rest of todays knicker watch brings :haha:

Og and LollyW I had a dream last night that we were at a B & B party and you came up to me and showed me a test cassette in secret to ask me if it was positive and it had two pink lines on it. I have literally just remembered that!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay, congrats Posh!

Yeah let me in the pact let me in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want a BFP!!!!


----------



## maratobe

WOW congrats posh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
shazza that is a good temp rise!!! 
this pact is awesome!! thank goodness im in it LOL i need a BFP this month!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## posh

Thanks girls :hugs:, i'm a bit numb to it at the moment just hoping I get a sticky bean!
Shazza - do a test tonite and one in the morning. Thats exactly how I found out. I did a cheapy yesterday afterwork and could have sworn there was a line and this morning a FRER and got 2 lines! Have also had alot of creamy CM which is unusual for me too! Let us know how the knicker checking goes :thumbup:


----------



## SmileyShazza

posh said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:, i'm a bit numb to it at the moment just hoping I get a sticky bean!
> Shazza - do a test tonite and one in the morning. Thats exactly how I found out. I did a cheapy yesterday afterwork and could have sworn there was a line and this morning a FRER and got 2 lines! Have also had alot of creamy CM which is unusual for me too! Let us know how the knicker checking goes :thumbup:

I remember that numb feeling - happy but in a state of slight disbelief? 

Sticky little beanie stick now :hugs:

Still nothing - keep getting a wet feeling and thinking she's come but then when I got to inspect it's all clear. Did a check and my cervix feels high and tightly. tightly closed so surely that is good? Not really used to checking that so not sure how it should be at this point.

I'm thinking I might wait till the morning and see if anything happens overnight, have got internet cheapies and two CB digis at home so am well prepared :winkwink:


----------



## posh

Sounds promising shazza! Not sure on the cervix thing, never checked mine! But your temp has gone up today and so did mine, so its gotta be good, I won't accept anything else :winkwink:! Defo test in the morning and let us know how you go - could be 4 out of 4 :happydance:, I really hope so :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

You seem to be holding up ok Shazza - am feeling nervous for you hun! If the witch hasn't arrived by 7am tomorrow surely we are looking good?! At the very least your LP is over 12 days! So excited for you I have butterflies! xxx


----------



## jenny25

stilll got a :bfn for me i will test tomorrow then i go away for a few day wont be back till monday and here is fingers crossed x


----------



## hoping:)

Posh and Hannah congrats on your :bfp:s:happydance:
I guess March is a lucky month:thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Well spotted hoping! Congratulations Hannah - so while you were taking a break from charting you went and got yourself a BFP huh?! Good work! Wishing you a very happy pregnancy! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I can&#8217;t even tell you how hard it is for me to concentrate on anything this afternoon!

Congratulations Hannah - great news :)


----------



## TripleB

Well even I am distracted for you Shazza - so I imagine if I multiply that by about a gazillion I would be somewhere close to your state of mind! :rofl:. x


----------



## SmileyShazza

12 minutes till hometime! :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

Lucky thing! Question: what are the chances of you avoiding POAS this evening? You've been holding your pee in haven't you...?! :rofl: xxx


----------



## lolly25

YAY Congrats hannah x


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I have to do lunch with my husband before I can even think of updating things... but YAY! OMG! Congrats, posh! Already tackled Hannah in PAL about congratulating her! LOL :wohoo:

So, this is the goal:

Add Hannah & posh BFP's to the 'Race for the BFP' thread
Add Deb to the BFP Pact siggy
Add posh's check to the BFP Pact siggy
Post the code for the updated one

Anything else? I'm SO happy today! xx


----------



## TripleB

What would we do without you Megg?! x


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Lucky thing! Question: what are the chances of you avoiding POAS this evening? You've been holding your pee in haven't you...?! :rofl: xxx

You know me too well :blush:

Rushed home and of course I caved :rofl: another bfn on an internet cheapie :rolleyes: am half tempted to try a CB Digi but don't want to waste one on 5pm pee. So have decided to have a nice relaxing evening and see if anything occurs between now and the morning. To be honest I've drunk so much water today that my pee is probably so blooming diluted it wouldn't pick up a pregnancy even if I was 39 weeks :rofl:

So if nothing has happened by morning I will consider trying a CB Digi with FMU. Until then a little extra message for the witch.....

:af::af::af::af::af:

Oh and my temp now is 98.89 so even though it's during the day I think that is high still :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

triphasic chart but neg tests bummer:(:( so ff says


----------



## Megg33k

Chart is amazing, Jenny! Love it! :hugs: Could still be too early! :)


----------



## TripleB

SmileyShazza said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Lucky thing! Question: what are the chances of you avoiding POAS this evening? You've been holding your pee in haven't you...?! :rofl: xxx
> 
> You know me too well :blush:
> 
> Rushed home and of course I caved :rofl: another bfn on an internet cheapie :rolleyes: am half tempted to try a CB Digi but don't want to waste one on 5pm pee. So have decided to have a nice relaxing evening and see if anything occurs between now and the morning. To be honest I've drunk so much water today that my pee is probably so blooming diluted it wouldn't pick up a pregnancy even if I was 39 weeks :rofl:
> 
> So if nothing has happened by morning I will consider trying a CB Digi with FMU. Until then a little extra message for the witch.....
> 
> :af::af::af::af::af:
> 
> Oh and my temp now is 98.89 so even though it's during the day I think that is high still :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope she get's the message loud and clear hunni! Some nice concentrated FMU on a CB Digi should do the trick! xxx


----------



## jenny25

i really wanna pee on my last test lmfao you all know i will go get more tomorrow ha ha ha xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I have to do lunch with my husband before I can even think of updating things... but YAY! OMG! Congrats, posh! Already tackled Hannah in PAL about congratulating her! LOL :wohoo:
> 
> So, this is the goal:
> 
> Add Hannah & posh BFP's to the 'Race for the BFP' thread
> Add Deb to the BFP Pact siggy
> Add posh's check to the BFP Pact siggy
> Post the code for the updated one
> 
> Anything else? I'm SO happy today! xx

oooo can I be apart of your BFP pact? You sure are having the best luck!!! Maybe you ladies with your :bfp:s will rub off on the rest of us:flower:


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Shazza! Fingers crossed you're the next one ticked off the pact :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Sure, hoping! :) I'll add you and Deb! There has to be a place to put you both! :) I'll get the updated one up as soon as I can! :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

can i become in the pact too :) i dont wanna be left out ha ha ha xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sure! How can I turn someone away?


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm beyond tired from my zoo trip, the miles we've walked there and the train rides...pffff
need some rest!!!

i'm glad it's been a very productive aka BFP's-all-around day for us!!!

congrats *Posh*
and congrats *Hannah*, i toooold you i was feeling hopeful for you, didn't even need to see temps hahaha


----------



## dawny690

Can I join the pact too please :blush: need all the luck I can get I had to manual override ff today think it fits better what do you girls think? xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Megg33k said:


> Sure, hoping! :) I'll add you and Deb! There has to be a place to put you both! :) I'll get the updated one up as soon as I can! :happydance:

sweet:happydance: thx Megg!!


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Hannah! so sorry I must've missed your post! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Looks good, Dawn! :) I'm just getting to working on the siggy banner... good timing!


----------



## Megg33k

Normal Size
https://i39.tinypic.com/bf0r9k.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i39.tinypic.com/bf0r9k.jpg[*/IMG]

Small size
https://i42.tinypic.com/2nq7oy.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i42.tinypic.com/2nq7oy.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Megg33k

Normal Size
https://i39.tinypic.com/bf0r9k.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i39.tinypic.com/bf0r9k.jpg[*/IMG]

Small size
https://i42.tinypic.com/2nq7oy.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i42.tinypic.com/2nq7oy.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

awesome! Thx Megg:flower:

can someone tell me how to add the banner:blush: I tried but it only showed the text:dohh:


----------



## dawny690

hoping:) said:


> awesome! Thx Megg:flower:
> 
> can someone tell me how to add the banner:blush: I tried but it only showed the text:dohh:

Take out the *'s and it should work :hugs: and :dust: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yep, Dawn is right! Lose the *'s and the img should show! I'd put it in this one to show you... but it would just show the image! LOL


----------



## hoping:)

lol:dohh: thx Megg and Dawn!!!


----------



## maratobe

morning girls!!
how is everyone?? lots of excitment going on in here i love it!! :happydance:
im grumpy with my body today cause i had another low temp!!! :(
i took my temp at 7am this morning and it was 35.7 which is the lowest temp i have ever had! and then went back to sleep and took it at 10am when i woke up and it was 36
which one would i put into FF??
but good news is im organising my OHs surprise birthday!!
YAY!!!!!! new siggy!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I figured it out, Mara! You're using a 1 decimal place thermometer!!! They're absolute rubbish! Don't work well at all!!! Whew! Mystery solved! YAY! My first chart... the one with a 1 decimal... It's horrid! Look at this nonsense!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4014/4461782834_3d5f8b044c_o.jpg

They started looking normal when I got a 2 decimal place one!

I know you probably know what I mean... but it should show 36.22 instead of 36.2!


----------



## tinybutterfly

dawny690 said:


> Can I join the pact too please :blush: need all the luck I can get I had to manual override ff today think it fits better what do you girls think? xxxx

you've done exactly what i was thinking you should do last night,
but i couldn't reply anymore, all of a sudden i got a "cannot connect to server" error for this site


good temp for me this morning, nothing exciting otherwise


----------



## jenny25

morning girls how are we?? well i got a lower temp today but it still states possible triphasic on cd35 so we will see im not gonna test till 18dpo if i dont get af on sat :) , i will try get on here while i am away but i dunno if i can get on through my phone xxx


----------



## dawny690

tinybutterfly said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join the pact too please :blush: need all the luck I can get I had to manual override ff today think it fits better what do you girls think? xxxx
> 
> you've done exactly what i was thinking you should do last night,
> but i couldn't reply anymore, all of a sudden i got a "cannot connect to server" error for this site
> 
> 
> good temp for me this morning, nothing exciting otherwiseClick to expand...

Thanks hun it seems to fit better :D :happydance: your chart is starting to look rather good from here :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Notice I had a big rise at 11dpo followed by a dip at 13dpo (didnt temp on 12dpo due to no sleep) and a tiny rise today at 14dpo :D looking better I think xxxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Huge temp drop this morning when I took my temp at 6am which has taken me below the coverline but AF hasn't arrived still Am suprised my temp was so low as I felt red hot when I took it!

Still no sypmtons that AF is coming either everything is at is was last night except the lower temp. So am now a day late CD29.

BFN on an internet cheapie using FMU - thought I may as well seeing as I have quite a few although they are depleting rapidly :rofl:

Re-took my temp at 7am and it was 98.50 not quite sure whats going on - I did get up for about 7 wee's in the night, the last one being at 5.20am (usually take temp at 6am) theres no chance I got a sleep of more than an hour at any point so maybe that has affected it? Or maybe not :wacko:

I have a feeling its going to be another long day! :rolleyes:


----------



## TripleB

98.5?! What is your body playing at Shazza?! It's the old adage from me - it's not over until the witch flies in! X


----------



## tinybutterfly

SmileyShazza said:


> Huge temp drop this morning when I took my temp at 6am which has taken me below the coverline but AF hasn't arrived still Am suprised my temp was so low as I felt red hot when I took it!

i often have the same, i feel soooo hot, then my temps are lower than i think they are


i wanted to pee on something (everyone seems to be POAS and i have to wait lol) so i used my last opk,
it's shockingly dark, not positive, but like the examples you find on the net of tests that are 65% of the control line.
guess i'll schedule more BDing just in case i didn't ovulate yet, although i highly doubt that with all the O signs i've got


----------



## Firedancer41

Morning ladies! I think y'all are going to laugh at me when I tell you this-I did!

So I'm making my morning cup of tea in the microwave, and instead of entering 2:00, I put 9-7...I was entering my morning temp of 97.18 LMAO


----------



## tinybutterfly

LOL!!! niiice!


----------



## debgreasby

Firedancer41 said:


> Morning ladies! I think y'all are going to laugh at me when I tell you this-I did!
> 
> So I'm making my morning cup of tea in the microwave, and instead of entering 2:00, I put 9-7...I was entering my morning temp of 97.18 LMAO

That's just so funny !!!:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## maratobe

Megg33k said:


> OMG! I figured it out, Mara! You're using a 1 decimal place thermometer!!! They're absolute rubbish! Don't work well at all!!! Whew! Mystery solved! YAY! My first chart... the one with a 1 decimal... It's horrid! Look at this nonsense!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4014/4461782834_3d5f8b044c_o.jpg
> 
> They started looking normal when I got a 2 decimal place one!
> 
> I know you probably know what I mean... but it should show 36.22 instead of 36.2!

:growlmad: that sucks big time!!!
well if im not successful this month then i will go and buy a proper one!! now it ALL makes sense, thank you sweety......do you think im still in with a chance though???:nope:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think you are!!! the 35 day mark is pretty much a week away, anything can happen!
i hope they shoot up again tomorrow (oooh, WE will know this evening already, great!)


----------



## maratobe

LOL when i get my butt into bed, and woke up ill let you know how it goes hehe
tonight is our engagement anniversary....1 year already WOOHOO!! 1 year ago today i was doing the exact same thing, i was on a night shift and came home at midnight and thats when it happened and now i just got home from a night shift LOL
xxx
oh sorry how is everyone??


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, you're definitely still in with a chance, Mara! :hugs: Don't let some wacky temps get you down! :)

FD - That's TOO funny!!!


----------



## hoping:)

maratobe said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I figured it out, Mara! You're using a 1 decimal place thermometer!!! They're absolute rubbish! Don't work well at all!!! Whew! Mystery solved! YAY! My first chart... the one with a 1 decimal... It's horrid! Look at this nonsense!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4014/4461782834_3d5f8b044c_o.jpg
> 
> They started looking normal when I got a 2 decimal place one!
> 
> I know you probably know what I mean... but it should show 36.22 instead of 36.2!
> 
> :growlmad: that sucks big time!!!
> well if im not successful this month then i will go and buy a proper one!! now it ALL makes sense, thank you sweety......do you think im still in with a chance though???:nope:Click to expand...

I use a thermometer with 1 decimal too... My charts usually look ok but I think I will go out and by a more accurate one:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Some people have no problems with the 1 decimal ones. But, if a chart looks funny and is done with a 1 decimal one... its almost always the thermometer's fault!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh terrific.... i have something to obsess over... my hpt gave me an evap
more evidence i'm more likely 7dpo instead of 4 :p

aaaah it's good to test lol

eta: aargh, why am i always the 1st person to post on a new page?


----------



## SmileyShazza

CD1 for me :growlmad: Back to square one. Am obviously gutted but am thinking of the next month and have made plans to concentrate on some other stuff (have written about it in my journal) we will still be trying this month but am hoping that by focussing on other stuff it will help take my mind solely off ttc.

Aaah well onwards and upwards and all that! Just have to look forward to the next month &#8211; last time we got our bfp after cycle 5 and this next month will be my fifth cycle after my erpc so am hoping that it will be lucky for us again.

Good luck to those who are still in the 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for evap, TB!!! :happydance: LOL

Shazza - As said before.. GUTTED! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ same... can't believe it shazza (((hugs)))


----------



## debgreasby

Sorry Shazza :(


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: Shazza.


----------



## dawny690

:hug: shazza


----------



## hoping:)

sorry shazza:hugs:but I like your positive outlook on everything:thumbup:


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: shazza!

well FF took my cross hairs again lol
im sooo confused but im not gonna obsess over it, i still out in a fair bit of effort this month so i will just continue with that hehe
xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I hate your thermometer, Mara! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

LOL so do i!!! it sooo frustrating lol


----------



## maratobe

plus i seem to have much lower temps compared to the charts i have seen....alot of people sit around 36 to high 36s and then go to 37 and 39......but i sit around 35.9 which sucks!! and to get a 35.7 is just silly lol


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! That's low 96's for us... That's very low! I thought my temps were low! LOL I would be very excited about your new thermometer, but I don't want you to ever need it! BFP! BFP! :)


----------



## WannaB

Yeah but compare it to mine and its not low!


----------



## TripleB

Whoa WannaB! Is that a BFP I see? At 8dpo?!!!!!!!!!!!

Man I wanna test!

xxx


----------



## WannaB

Yeah wasnt I a silly wench, 8 fricken dpo!:rofl: And look how fab my chart looks, not!:haha:


----------



## TripleB

Hey it's the little green cross that matters (you silly wench) - contratulations! I'm going to have to buy some tests today, you've inspired me (bad influence!) x


----------



## WannaB

Shhh dont tell the rest, they already call me a bad influence when it comes to poas!!:haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Yay WannaB - fx'd for you xxx


----------



## WannaB

Thanks Deb!:hugs: I can remember when you first congratulated me, that was 7 cycles and now 4 bfps ago! Hoping like hell this one is a sticker!


----------



## debgreasby

Will keep everything crossed for you hunni!

AFM - stupid FF says i'm 3dpo based on temps, but only started getting a line on OPK last night. DH went out last night and went straight to sleep and has spent the morning throwing up, so no action for me :( He was supposed to be coming to Asda with me, so now i am mad at him :gun:

Meh :ignore: me lol


----------



## WannaB

Damn it dose look right, but I guess its going to shoot up even more?? He doesnt have to be well to have sex, he can just lie there FFS!!!:rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

PMSL - but i hate doing it when i'm not talking to him !

He'd better be in full creep ass mode later!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*closes eyes* tooooo many sex details!!! lol, kidding kidding hahaha i can take alot more than that

hope the OH is better sooooon, i know the frustration of OH's not being able to perform...
i usually go all dramatic about how important it is in the way to make a baby, i put on a
pouty face and go "sigh... i'm not sure if you really want a kid...." and go sit in the couch
and watch tv... usually i get lucky a few hours later :D


FF changed it's mind again and i'm back to my original O date thanks to my temp from this morning, yeppieeee!!!
must say, a jump from 4dpo to 8dpo... waaw, pretty much halfway now, let the obsessing begin! (as if it hadn't started already)


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> plus i seem to have much lower temps compared to the charts i have seen....alot of people sit around 36 to high 36s and then go to 37 and 39......but i sit around 35.9 which sucks!! and to get a 35.7 is just silly lol

depends on the circumstances really...
Hannah always had low temps like that too, but their bedroom is on basement level so it's naturally cooler there,
plus if you have airconditionning, definatly all factors that will make your temps lower.
that's nothing to worry about, as long as you see some sort of pattern.
btw, if you're sure you ovulated, i'd manually override :)




WannaB said:


> Shhh dont tell the rest, they already call me a bad influence when it comes to poas!!:haha:

did you test bc i got an evap yesterday??? lol

cooongraaats!!! i'm keeping fingers crossed!!! goooo sticky bean

ow ow... pics pleaaaase :D


----------



## maratobe

wow wannab that is awesome hun!!!! congrats xxxx :happydance:

TinyButterfly im pretty sure i know when i Od! so im just gonna go with that LOL
xxxx
YAY we are all gonna be testing like made very soon hehe!!
xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*lolly*: lookiiing goooood!!!
*jenna-marie*: whooot that took a jump up!!!
*tripleB*: looks like you're good to test and follow in wannaB's footsteps!
*hoping*: same for you!

what? me? pushing to test? nooooooooo :p lol


----------



## TripleB

Bad TB! - If I'm testing you're testing now FF has agreed we are both 8 dpo! You too hoping! Lolly - how have you not tested already?!

Last month I was really good and didn't test at all - just watched temps and knew AF was on her way. Have decided that is quite boring of me and this month I'm going to return to my poas-holic ways! Going to get some tests at lunchtime and see if I can hold out until tomorrow morning for FMU!

I have lots of possibly imaginary symptoms and feeling positive!

xxx


----------



## maratobe

oooh good luck girls!! :happydance:
i dont feel so positive to be testing....i feel really blah now lol


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: mara, try not to let your chart bother you too much hunni - your positive opk and temp rise straight after indicate ovulation. Have you experimented putting in some higher temps for the next few days to see if it gives you back your crosshairs? x


----------



## maratobe

yeah it gives them back but i dont think im gonna get high temps....i thought i would just normally get high temps after O.....but im not, i dont sleep with the AC on or a fan....the only thing i can think of that gives me low temps is i might occasionly wake up in the middle of the night and tell isaac to stop snooring LOL could that affect it....??

**edit Isaac said he will sleep on the couch to help my temps LOL


----------



## KimmyB

TEST TEST TEST GIRLS!!

Wow congrats WannaB, this pact is really the place to be isn't it?! It's just great seeing all these BFPs!

I'm away all weekend (in Portsmouth for a wedding which is about 6 hours from where I live *sigh*) So I'm not going to be able to stalk :( I expect to see many more BFPs on my return on Sunday young ladies! x


----------



## TripleB

We'll do our best Kimmy! You're coming to my county! Enjoy the wedding! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Bad TB! - If I'm testing you're testing now FF has agreed we are both 8 dpo! You too hoping! Lolly - how have you not tested already?!
> 
> Going to get some tests at lunchtime and see if I can hold out until tomorrow morning for FMU!
> 
> I have lots of possibly imaginary symptoms and feeling positive!
> 
> xxx

deal, tomorrow morning it is then!
i was going for sunday but i'm sure you can't wait that long hahaha



maratobe said:


> **edit Isaac said he will sleep on the couch to help my temps LOL

that is reaaaaally cute!!!


----------



## posh

:hugs: shazza. I'm sorry the old battleaxe got you. 
5th cycle could be good for you. It was 5 for me first time round and it was my 5th this time too so I have everything crossed for you. 

Wannab - wow! Congrats hunny :happydance:
Good luck to those in the 2ww.


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh my brother is sooo funny (and sweet)
i'm going over there for dinner, so i told him to not put alcohol in the sauce
bc i don't want to take any unnecessary risks if i don't have to.

and he's like
"well, in that case you're not helping me cook either, just sit there and relax
and if there's anything you need help with, just let me know"
"bro, i can still cook ya know and..."
"tutttuututut...you sit down and do nothing"

lol and this is just me telling him there is a slight possibility of baby (like in any 2ww)


----------



## SmileyShazza

posh said:


> :hugs: shazza. I'm sorry the old battleaxe got you.
> 5th cycle could be good for you. It was 5 for me first time round and it was my 5th this time too so I have everything crossed for you.

That is great to hear  Im going to give it my all this month either BD every other day as soon as AF goes until we collapse in a heap on the floor once ov has gone or just try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Not quite decided on which route to take just yet.

Congratulations WannaB  hope this is a sticky one for you :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> oooh my brother is sooo funny (and sweet)
> i'm going over there for dinner, so i told him to not put alcohol in the sauce
> bc i don't want to take any unnecessary risks if i don't have to.
> 
> and he's like
> "well, in that case you're not helping me cook either, just sit there and relax
> and if there's anything you need help with, just let me know"
> "bro, i can still cook ya know and..."
> "tutttuututut...you sit down and do nothing"
> 
> lol and this is just me telling him there is a slight possibility of baby (like in any 2ww)

awwww what a good brother!!!!


----------



## TripleB

Right TB - I have my tests (left them in the car so I'm not tempted to POAS in the office toilets - which, incidentally is where I got my last BFP! :rofl:). Tomorrow morning it is *bites nails nervously*. Chances of a BFP at 9dpo? Somewhere between 0 and 1% (WannaB having been that 1% for this month!) xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

wanna wait 'till sunday then? i'm sure the chances are up to 2% by then, one of us will have a positive then for suuure!!! lol


----------



## hoping:)

TripleB said:


> Bad TB! - If I'm testing you're testing now FF has agreed we are both 8 dpo! You too hoping! Lolly - how have you not tested already?!
> 
> Last month I was really good and didn't test at all - just watched temps and knew AF was on her way. Have decided that is quite boring of me and this month I'm going to return to my poas-holic ways! Going to get some tests at lunchtime and see if I can hold out until tomorrow morning for FMU!
> 
> I have lots of possibly imaginary symptoms and feeling positive!
> 
> xxx

Yay for 8dpo:thumbup: Depending on my temps I may just have to test on Sunday as well:winkwink: Please, please let this be our month!!!

Congrats WannaB:happydance: Another name to check off on the pact:thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Well I bought two tests so chances are I will end up testing on Sunday too! Maybe I could get a BFP tomorrow and you and hoping on Sunday - that would be good! x


----------



## hoping:)

I sure hope so TripleB!! I have 5 tests just waiting to be peed on:haha:


----------



## TripleB

Haha - burning a hole in your bedside drawer huh?! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

mine are completely destroying my bathroom cabinet hahahaha :p

waiting 'till sunday... hahaha i'll try... but probably not, if it is bfp then i only have
saturday to go buy OH a little something daddy-related hehehe


----------



## tinybutterfly

mine are completely destroying my bathroom cabinet hahahaha :p

waiting 'till sunday... hahaha i'll try... but probably not, if it is bfp then i only have
saturday to go buy OH a little something daddy-related hehehe


----------



## hoping:)

I'm trying to restrain myself the best I can, but they are calling out to me. lol:laugh2: Af snuck up on me last month so I didnt even get the chance to poa!!!


----------



## dawny690

Wanna wasnt the only one to test today :smug:


----------



## debgreasby

Dawny did you test???


----------



## hoping:)

Come on Dawn... spill it!!! Did you get your :bfp:????????


----------



## puppymom32

Dont leave us hanging Dawn???

PSSS how do I become a member of this pac?


----------



## Megg33k

Dawny! WTF?! Your chart says NOTHING! Spill it, lady! I need to update the banner!!!

Amy - I add your name to it! :winkwink:


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks babes even though I dont chart anymore I love stalking all you ladies charts.


----------



## dawny690

Dont tick me off yet please and its not been added to my chart but I did get a very faint bfp on a poundshop test :smug: xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thats awesome Dawny!!!! Praying its a nice sticky bean and you can make it offical very soon!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! DAWN!!! :hugs: Okay.. I'll resist adding your checkmark! But, I don't want to... just so you know! :hugs: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh do we have a piccie?


----------



## dawny690

debgreasby said:


> Oooh do we have a piccie?

It wont show up on pic :hissy: but it is there faint though hence the lack of wanting it adding just yet surely at 15dpo it should be stronger :shrug: xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Boo :( Give it a couple of days and it will be stronger!


----------



## hoping:)

Yay Dawn:happydance: FX crossed for you:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Oooh do we have a piccie?
> 
> It wont show up on pic :hissy: but it is there faint though hence the lack of wanting it adding just yet surely at 15dpo it should be stronger :shrug: xxxxxClick to expand...

Did you see my 15dpo pic? Hmmmm? Because it's crap! LOL But it doesn't make it less true! I'm not updating the banner until after lunch! Hoping you'll let me add your tick since a line is a line! :)


----------



## TripleB

Ditto Megg, a line is a line Dawny - congrats! X


----------



## dawny690

Nope :nope: maybe after monday? We will see how the lines go just hope i can get some more tests have 1 superdrug test left xxx


----------



## TripleB

I have a confession to make. When I got home from work I discovered that my 2 hpts were actually 4 (2 in a pack) soooooooooo I just had to POAS! You'll all be very surprised to hear that at 8dpo, in the afternoon, having drunk a bottle of water and been to the loo about 30 mins earlier, I got a BF............N. Gutted. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:!

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Triple B I am the same way I started feeling sick last night (now think its a virus) and at like 10 oclock at night I POAS doh only 8dpo and after peeing all day yesterday. What was I thinking of course it was a BFN.


----------



## TripleB

I think that might officially be the earliest I've ever tested - in the most ridiculous conditions! The symptoms are gooooood though! Boobs are killing me (way too early for AF) so I'm remaining upbeat....and will test again in the morning of course!

Welcome to the Pact puppymom - look forward to seeing a little red tick next to your name!

xxx


----------



## lolly25

Evening ladies
I have a confession, im lolly and im a 
POAS ADDICT:blush::blush::blush:

today with fmu i did a superdrug and a frer, on the frer couldnt see anything :shrug::shrug: but on the superdrug got a very faint pos , shows up on invert :winkwink:


----------



## TripleB

Post the pic Lolly! I thought you'd been quiet today missy - secretly peeing on sticks! X


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh lolly, how very sneaky of you! We demand pics!


----------



## lolly25

omg omg omg omg :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I have only just done this with a four hourish hold of pee, cuz was questioning this mornings with frer having nothing there, this is superdrug own!!!!
can u see it????
https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Image0429-1.jpg

invert

https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb233/loalexis/Image0429-1-1.jpg


----------



## dawny690

Defo :bfp: lolly :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## lolly25

Im in SHOCK :wacko::winkwink::haha::happydance::wacko: not long been if from work either lol


----------



## WannaB

Oh goodie two more!:happydance: Well done ladies!:hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Yay Lolly! Congratulations! I can't believe that's 2/3 today! (Hoping it's 3 Dawny!) x


----------



## debgreasby

i can see it, and it is pink - yay!

AFM - almost pos opk whoop whoop. surprising what a difference 4 hours can make! stupid ff telling me i'm 3dpo! Bah! i knew it was lying!!!


----------



## dawny690

Triple its 3 for now :D hope it increases soon this pact is working lets make the pact ultra sticky now xxxxx


----------



## TripleB

Go get 'em Tiger, I mean Deb! X


----------



## debgreasby

TripleB said:


> Go get 'em Tiger, I mean Deb! X

Yes boss!!! ~ just as soon as Lost is done :thumbup:


----------



## lolly25

I second that TB , go get em deb x x


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Go get 'em Tiger, I mean Deb! X
> 
> Yes boss!!! ~ just as soon as Lost is done :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: Priorities! X


----------



## lolly25

I dont know what to do now my minds racing everywhere the hubbys at work, did tell him this am think i might have a bfp !!! think im in disbileif aaarrrrgggggghhhhhh . Got one more superdrug test do i do it in the am , do i go get a different brand aswell ????


----------



## dawny690

Yep deb get some :sex: in and you will have your :bfp: in no time :D xxxx


----------



## TripleB

lolly25 said:


> I dont know what to do now my minds racing everywhere the hubbys at work, did tell him this am think i might have a bfp !!! think im in disbileif aaarrrrgggggghhhhhh . Got one more superdrug test do i do it in the am , do i go get a different brand aswell ????

Do your second superdrug in the morning hun, that will put your mind at rest, might not stop you running to the shops for a digi though (nothing like seeing it in black and white!) So pleased for you Lolly! X


----------



## hoping:)

OMG lolly!!! congrats on the :bfp::happydance: Wow I can't believe how lucky this pregnacy pact is! Hopefully the rest of us will get our :bfp:s in the next couple days:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS, Lolly! Can I add your check? I mean... I defo see it! There's NO question! :hugs:

Okay... making the banner in a few hours! Let me know who I am and am not updating!

Get more BFP's while I'm away! :hugs: Love you all!


----------



## lolly25

Hey megg thanks, think i want to wait just until monday then i will be officailly be a day late, not that im expecting that now but, for my peace of mind hun x x


----------



## maratobe

WOW look at this!!! go dawny and lolly!!! :happydance: congrats girls!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations lolly & dawny!!!! whooohooo so happy for you both!!!




TripleB said:


> I have a confession to make. When I got home from work I discovered that my 2 hpts were actually 4 (2 in a pack) soooooooooo I just had to POAS! You'll all be very surprised to hear that at 8dpo, in the afternoon, having drunk a bottle of water and been to the loo about 30 mins earlier, I got a BF............N. Gutted. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:!
> 
> xxx

omg that's like 2 you can spend on "crazy pee times"!!! fantastic!!!


----------



## maratobe

how are you hun?? 9 DPO geez that went fast!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

yes bc FF changed my O date from sunday 21st to thursday 18th again haha


----------



## maratobe

oooh LOL
well thats good!! cause now your closer to that BFP :happydance:

im exhausted!! tired as hell!!!
and its only 6pm haha


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> oooh LOL
> well thats good!! cause now your closer to that BFP :happydance:
> 
> im exhausted!! tired as hell!!!
> and its only 6pm haha

haha i hope so!

and i was exhausted at 6pm as well...
made my brother take all the food and make it at my place so it wouldn't
matter much if i fell asleep or not lol...
we stayed up untill 1.30am though but the last few hours i was semi sleeping
while he was watching something on tele


----------



## tinybutterfly

and i've been having pre-af like cramps for daaaaaaaays now, it's weird,
makes me think AF is going to arrive soon, i hope not but you never know...

this morning it was BFN (and another evap, fun!) for me, so tripple, you might get lucky!!!
wasn't the best time to test for me, first i slept 'till 3.45am, then had to pee like mad,
then slept again 'till 7.45am, so yeah, it's JUST 4 hours of holding pee lol
should have waited but but but.... i mean... *gestures in the air* you know!!!


----------



## maratobe

LOl if i had tests i would be testing too!!
i went to the loo yesterday at work cause i felt like AF was coming but it was just TMI lots of CM!! TMI block your eyes......clumpy CM......weird!!!
if its baby cramps i welcome them lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay for clumpy cm!
dont know if it's good, haven't had that much experience with it...
and yes, baby cramps are idd welcome

shame we can't just pass eachother pee sticks over the internet hahaha
although it would be waaay too early for you to test... but who cares hahahaha


----------



## maratobe

would be good!!
that way we could always test and we didnt have to wait LOL
only a few more days to go....we can do it!! xxx


----------



## TripleB

BFN and a big temp drop - only thing it's looking good for is an early AF - boo hiss. X


----------



## tinybutterfly

boooo not what we wanted to see!

maybe Hoping is luckier!


----------



## maratobe

tripleB.....dont talk like that!!! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Oh poop, I know I tested early and a BFN is to be expected but what's with the temp drop? When I've found my PMA again this morning, I'll consider it an implantation dip and if temp goes back up tomorrow I'll test again Monday. Need to cheer up, going out with my mother-in-law today and don't want to be grumpy! X


----------



## maratobe

:hugs:!!!!
it proberly is implantation dip! just think its bubby settling in!!
xxx


----------



## maratobe

also on your previous cycle your dip came days later!!


----------



## Charliemarina

morning girls :wohoo: i oved, jus had let that out and 3 days early too whoop!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

YAY for ovulation hun!! good luck xx


----------



## TripleB

True mara, it is a bit early for AF so hopefully temp will shoot back up tomorrow. I'm off out for the day now, love Saturdays! Going to stay positive!

Hey Charlie, welcome to this month's 2ww hun! X


----------



## maratobe

have a good day!! xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

enjoy the day with mom-in-law... funny how we want to impress them by always being happy isn't it.

wish i was more like my mom, she didn't, if she was grumpy she was grumpy, mother-in-law around or not lol



been working in my garden for a good hour now, i'm dead tired and i'm nowhere near done.
but i still have all afternoon of course hehehe... so i'll probably fall asleep in front of the tv later tonight,
while watching "the vampire diaries" bc i'm a sucker for that kind of shows hehehe


----------



## lolly25

Afternoon all x
TripleB - dont worry 9dpo is early to have a big drop for af im sure its ur implantation dip x
Charlie - yay for ov x 

Hope everyones well. 
Well i went and did the superdrug one this morning same faint line, but nothings gonna dramatically change in 12hrs since last test. I didnt want to go buy and expensive test as there less sensitive. so on each of my pregnancies ive used a specific cheap test from local shop, they have always been reliable so i dont doubt em and yep i got a BFP although faint defo a see a pink line even OH said he could see it yay x x Gonna go doctors on tuesday then offically late x x


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop whoop Lolly!


----------



## Megg33k

This is all very exciting! :) I can't wait to update properly! If no one minds, I'm just going to hold off on changing the banner until our "not yets" turn into "YES!" Okay? I hate the idea of re-doing it today and then again in 2 days! LOL


----------



## lolly25

lol ok megg well im gonna do a test in work tomoz as it digitally reads the test and give a positive or negative, after then it will be a yes from me just want it in black and white and them tests are 25ium opposed to clearblue 50ium x


----------



## TripleB

Evening ladies, had a nice day although I'm sure my MIL now thinks I'm pregnant because I refused alcohol at lunch! I didn't say anything as who knows, I might be! She is a lovely MIL (she was an absolute sweetheart after our MC as she'd had 2 herself), I am looking forward to making her a granny.

Lolly, yay for more little pink lines!

Thanks Megg, will look forward to seeing all those fab ticks on the banner!

xxx


----------



## dawny690

Well my temp went down today so not holding onto hope much now :( xxxx


----------



## WannaB

How far out from your normal time did you take those temps Dawny, if they are adjusted does it make it look better??


----------



## dawny690

WannaB said:


> How far out from your normal time did you take those temps Dawny, if they are adjusted does it make it look better??

About an hour early have no idea how to adjust it :blush: :blush: xxxx


----------



## WannaB

There is an adjuster on FF, I just normally use this one https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php I find I can get the four hours sleep, but depending when I actually take the temp if can be much different, higher earlier in the morning much lower later in the morning, Im talking my mornings which can be anywhere between 1-5am!:haha:


----------



## lolly25

Dawny i think you wont have any dip once you temp adjust it x x


----------



## dawny690

Just adjusted all my early temps after ov and still got a dip :(


----------



## dawny690

BUT I didnt sleep well or for 3hrs before taking temp :)


----------



## dawny690

Oh and I got some free vip days and have 81 preg points :D


----------



## maratobe

hope you get a BFP in a few days dawny!!!

my temp is rising everyday....im getting a bit excited about it now lol
:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - That's not really much of a dip, honey! LOL Don't worry about it! :hugs:

Lolly - I look forward to putting a red tick by your name! :)

Mara - :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

hope im still in with a chance.... dont know if im gonna have a 35 or 40 day cycle!!


----------



## Megg33k

My bet is 35 and you get a BFP instead of AF! :)


----------



## maratobe

that would be nice!!!
if we fall now, bub will be almost 2 months by the time we get married LOL
i wanna see 2 lines soooo bad! i dont even have any tests in the house haha


----------



## Megg33k

Good! When I have tests, I start testing! If I don't buy them, I don't even WANT to test! LOL


----------



## dawny690

My temp has gone up again :yipee: do you think its been a bit low due to the cold I have? xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Well have a look at my temps Dawny, nothing could be more pathetic!:rofl: So much can effect them!


----------



## Megg33k

I think its a good sign, Dawn! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

dawny690 said:


> My temp has gone up again :yipee: do you think its been a bit low due to the cold I have? xxxx

possible, esp if it makes you sleep with your mouth open (like my stuffed nose does)

but drop or not (i didn't consider it a drop) it's still all WELL above the coverline, i think you're prettysafe




go go Mara, go get that BFP!!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

1DPO whoop whoop - let the obsession begin!

Feeling a little guilty mind you... DH came home from a 12 hour shift looking and feeling like shit. He was burning up, muscles aching, the whole "i'm dying" routine. Couldn't risk missing a day so i used all my charms and seduced him :blush: 

Ah well, he wasn't complaining!


----------



## maratobe

YAY deb!! got everything crossed for you hun xxx :dust:

tinybutterfly thank you hun! hope all these pains in my hips and backs is a good thing!
i had my OH's 21st birthday dinner tonight and i had to go home...i am soooo tired! and its only 10pm!!
:hugs:


----------



## maratobe

i have some serious AF cramps right now!!....at about 11 DPO


----------



## debgreasby

Bugger off AF cramps!! You are not welcome!!


----------



## maratobe

id say!!
dont think its AF though cause that would be waaaayy too early lol


----------



## lolly25

Afternoon all well i skipped into work today and did a test and it came out hcg positive, so on way home got a digi and it says PREGNANT 1-2 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: So megg u can tick me on the list i now believe hehehehe x x x
Spreading the baby dust to all waiting for BFP's :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Lolly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol mara, i thought you were 8dpo? good time for implantation cramping

i've been feeling the same... and every day i wake up with the feeling "damn, af is going to start, i feeeel it!!!"


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, I'm back from my weekend away - was a beautiful wedding and I spent most of it blubbing like an idiot :blush:

congratulations Lolly! Yes! Another tick off the pact! x


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies. Glad you had a good time at the wedding Kimmy, you big bag of hormones you, not surprised you blubbed!

Yay for digi BFP Lolly and for 1dpo Deb!

AFM, I wasn't impressed with my temp this morning, had to take it an hour early as was taking DH to a run at 7.45 (on a Sunday, I must be a saint!) and been awake for an hour before I took it - including getting out of bed to check the time. Anyway, it was about the same as yesterday so used the temp corrector and it show's a small rise now. Am not confident that I'm not heading for an early AF, feel a bit sick today could go either way I suppose. Hope my temp goes up properly tomorrow, then I might consider another test.

Have the Sunday blues today! How are you all? X


----------



## lolly25

TripleB said:


> Hey ladies. Glad you had a good time at the wedding Kimmy, you big bag of hormones you, not surprised you blubbed!
> 
> Yay for digi BFP Lolly and for 1dpo Deb!
> 
> AFM, I wasn't impressed with my temp this morning, had to take it an hour early as was taking DH to a run at 7.45 (on a Sunday, I must be a saint!) and been awake for an hour before I took it - including getting out of bed to check the time. Anyway, it was about the same as yesterday so used the temp corrector and it show's a small rise now. Am not confident that I'm not heading for an early AF, feel a bit sick today could go either way I suppose. Hope my temp goes up properly tomorrow, then I might consider another test.
> 
> Have the Sunday blues today! How are you all? X

Hey TB doesnt that mean its 2hours early. You got up an hour early and the clocks went forward???


----------



## tinybutterfly

what do we call an evap that shows within the time limit?

it it tuesday yet???? aaargh, why did i have to test today??? and at bloody 5pm!!!


----------



## TripleB

Hey Lolly - no I took temp at 7, which was really 6 because of the clocks (that was the hour I counted) BUT I was awake from 6 (stupid DH was panicking about me not having set the alarm because he had to get up early) and I even got out of bed once. Hang on a minute, you've just given me a thought *goes running to the central heating controls* - aha! When I got up at 7am, the clock on the heating still thought it was 6am so the heating didn't come on for another hour! DH also left the bathroom window open. Right, that's sealed it, the house was cold AND I got up earlier. My hope is restored for a high temp tomorrow! Thanks Lolly (in a round about way!) xxx


----------



## TripleB

tinybutterfly said:


> what do we call an evap that shows within the time limit?
> 
> it it tuesday yet???? aaargh, why did i have to test today??? and at bloody 5pm!!!

Um, a potential BFP in a few days?! I'm afraid I didn't test this morning TB but temp rise depending, I'm good to go tomorrow. x


----------



## Megg33k

I call it a BFP in the making, TB! Woohoo! Do I need to hold off to tick your name off too? Wouldn't that be fab?

Woohoo, Lolly! CONGRATS!!! :hugs:

Deb - Yay for 1dpo!

TripleB - No blues! This is still your month! Stop it! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Um, a potential BFP in a few days?! I'm afraid I didn't test this morning TB but temp rise depending, I'm good to go tomorrow. x

i hope so *keeps fingers crossed and sits tight*

shaaaame on you for not testing :p lol, i kid, i kid...
omg, imagine... if your two packs hadn't contained two each you would
have to go run out to the store to buy new ones already, now you still
have another box, whoohoo!!!

i hope to read good news tomorrow!!!



Megg33k said:


> I call it a BFP in the making, TB! Woohoo! Do I need to hold off to tick your name off too? Wouldn't that be fab?

go ahead and make the new banner, i'm sure there's 3 ppl impatiently waiting for it hahaha
don't tick me off yet, i want a clear BFP before i say it's a "yessss"!
i'm waiting a few days now to test, so don't wait for me :)


----------



## lolly25

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I call it a BFP in the making, TB! Woohoo! Do I need to hold off to tick your name off too? Wouldn't that be fab?
> 
> go ahead and make the new banner, i'm sure there's 3 ppl impatiently waiting for it hahaha
> don't tick me off yet, i want a clear BFP before i say it's a "yessss"!
> i'm waiting a few days now to test, so don't wait for me :)Click to expand...

I can wait as be good if we cann add a few more BFP's tb , TB and dawny yay :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I think I'll definitely wait until tomorrow for Dawn, at least! I don't buy that TB isn't testing tomorrow. :D So, we'll see what happens!


----------



## Firedancer41

Happy Sunday all! Got myself back into the gym this week, which helped get me out of my funk. Last weekend I was just devastated when AF arrived, and of course I had a baby shower to attend as well :dohh:

So my chart thus far has calmed down from last month, but I think it's because I'm more relaxed about it. When I first started last month, I was so concerned with waking at my temp time, I was waking up an hour or more early and then tossing and turning. But do you find it odd that I've already had 4 of the same temps? Or is it common to have a *favorite temp* that your body frequents? I keep hitting 97.18...


----------



## Megg33k

97.18 was one of my temps too! For me, it meant that my thermometer was favoring temps and being less than accurate. It could be normal for you though! :) Glad you're feeling better!

Also, I went ahead and redid the banner. I couldn't wait! LOL

Normal Size
https://i43.tinypic.com/21aix4n.jpg

Code (no *s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/21aix4n.jpg[*/IMG]

Small size
https://i41.tinypic.com/2ly0kxw.jpg

Code (no *s): [*IMG]https://i41.tinypic.com/2ly0kxw.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## Firedancer41

I hope it's not my thermometer-I just got the Up and Up *Target* brand. Last month I got that temp several times but not as frequently as I seem to be this week. At least I am also using OPKs so I think I'll be pretty well covered knowing what's going on.

Tx for taking care of the banner Megg!


----------



## debgreasby

whoop for the new banner


----------



## Firedancer41

1/3 of the pact has already gotten their :bfp: --woohoo!!
Now let's get the other 2/3 of us this month!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lolly25

Thanks megg ive updated x


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> I don't buy that TB isn't testing tomorrow.

LOL... so true... i already worked out a poas-planning so i can poas again tomorrow morning (with fmu this time instead of 5pm, again...wtf was i thinking lol)


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations to Dawny and Lolly! :happydance:

What did I tell you Lolly I had that dream that you had your bfp (not sure if you read that I said that earlier on) and its come true. Just call me Mystic Shazza :haha:

I can't believe I have another two weeks till I can even try and catch that next eggy :growlmad: the way things are going by time I get round to testing again all those names will be ticked off the list :(


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations to Dawny and Lolly! :happydance:

What did I tell you Lolly I had that dream that you had your bfp (not sure if you read that I said that earlier on) and its come true. Just call me Mystic Shazza :haha:

I can't believe I have another two weeks till I can even try and catch that next eggy :growlmad: the way things are going by time I get round to testing again all those names will be ticked off the list :(


----------



## hoping:)

:bfn: for me today but my temps are still looking good. Plus I've been having really sore bbs, "brain freeze" head aches, and a bit of nausea in the pm:thumbup: Yesterday I was shopping and started having af cramps and feeling really wet down there so I ran to the bathroom and it turned out to be a really big glob of creamy cm! Hopefully I get my :bfp: in the next few days:winkwink:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Not sure if anyone wants to follow mine but if they do I think this is right

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lolly25

> What did I tell you Lolly I had that dream that you had your bfp (not sure if you read that I said that earlier on) and its come true. Just call me Mystic Shazza

:thumbup::thumbup: lol you will get your bfp this month sending you lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:



hoping:) said:


> :bfn: for me today but my temps are still looking good. Plus I've been having really sore bbs, "brain freeze" head aches, and a bit of nausea in the pm:thumbup: Yesterday I was shopping and started having af cramps and feeling really wet down there so I ran to the bathroom and it turned out to be a really big glob of creamy cm! Hopefully I get my :bfp: in the next few days:winkwink:

Hoping your still only 10dpo, i didnt even get my very faint line till 11dpo , and yep ive had 'brain freeze' headache most the day lol x


----------



## TripleB

Thanks for the banner Meggy - "if you're listening body, I don't like being the only non-preggo Pact member on the top line, please rectify this situation, thank you very much".

Think that will give me a BFP in the morning?! :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## lolly25

Yep looking forward to your BFP in the morning TB PMA all the way x x x x


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Not sure if anyone wants to follow mine but if they do I think this is right
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

yay another one to stalk!
coming days are crucial for you, judging by the spotting and the cm.
is it always like this? i mean, are there any signs you can pinpoint your ovulation (besides opk's)?

goood luck!!!



hoping:) said:


> :bfn: for me today but my temps are still looking good. Plus I've been having really sore bbs, "brain freeze" head aches, and a bit of nausea in the pm:thumbup: Yesterday I was shopping and started having af cramps and feeling really wet down there so I ran to the bathroom and it turned out to be a really big glob of creamy cm! Hopefully I get my :bfp: in the next few days:winkwink:

oooooh that sounds very good!
and your temps look fab too, they better stay that way!



TripleB said:


> Thanks for the banner Meggy - "if you're listening body, I don't like being the only non-preggo Pact member on the top line, please rectify this situation, thank you very much".
> 
> Think that will give me a BFP in the morning?! :rofl:
> 
> xxx

of course! it has to be!

testing at 11dpo... we have at least 5% chance now right? if it's not 15!! haha

and i told my body something similar "nobody in my line is ticked off yet, we NEED to change that!!!"



good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## dawny690

Depending on my temp tomorrow I might use my last superdrug test and see what happens xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

hoping:) said:


> :bfn: for me today but my temps are still looking good. Plus I've been having really sore bbs, "brain freeze" head aches, and a bit of nausea in the pm:thumbup: Yesterday I was shopping and started having af cramps and feeling really wet down there so I ran to the bathroom and it turned out to be a really big glob of creamy cm! Hopefully I get my :bfp: in the next few days:winkwink:

Hoping your still only 10dpo, i didnt even get my very faint line till 11dpo , and yep ive had 'brain freeze' headache most the day lol x[/QUOTE]

Thx lolly... i hope I follow in your foot steps:flower: Think I will test on Wednesday:thumbup:


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:



> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone wants to follow mine but if they do I think this is right
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> yay another one to stalk!
> coming days are crucial for you, judging by the spotting and the cm.
> is it always like this? i mean, are there any signs you can pinpoint your ovulation (besides opk's)?
> 
> goood luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: for me today but my temps are still looking good. Plus I've been having really sore bbs, "brain freeze" head aches, and a bit of nausea in the pm:thumbup: Yesterday I was shopping and started having af cramps and feeling really wet down there so I ran to the bathroom and it turned out to be a really big glob of creamy cm! Hopefully I get my :bfp: in the next few days:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> oooooh that sounds very good!
> and your temps look fab too, they better stay that way!
> 
> 
> 
> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the banner Meggy - "if you're listening body, I don't like being the only non-preggo Pact member on the top line, please rectify this situation, thank you very much".
> 
> Think that will give me a BFP in the morning?! :rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> of course! it has to be!
> 
> testing at 11dpo... we have at least 5% chance now right? if it's not 15!! haha
> 
> and i told my body something similar "nobody in my line is ticked off yet, we NEED to change that!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> good luck to all of us!!!Click to expand...

Not really. I am so uncertain of my cycles. I have been breastfeeding for over 3 years solid. After my daughter was born it took 11 months for cycles to return. I had two periods and was pg with my son.

After he was born I fell pregnant just before he turned one without my periods returning. I miscarried the baby at 4+5 then fell pregnant 18 days later with Isabella so in nearly 4 years I have only had 2 periods and don't know what is normal anymore.

After the early miscarriage I bled for 6 days and ovulated and fell pg on cd 18.

I am not sure what is happening this time. Every time I think I have stopped bleeding I start spotting again. I really hope it's soon as am getting impatient. OV sticks are still neg but having never used them before I don't know what to expect from them


----------



## hoping:)

hoping:) said:


> :bfn: for me today but my temps are still looking good. Plus I've been having really sore bbs, "brain freeze" head aches, and a bit of nausea in the pm:thumbup: Yesterday I was shopping and started having af cramps and feeling really wet down there so I ran to the bathroom and it turned out to be a really big glob of creamy cm! Hopefully I get my :bfp: in the next few days:winkwink:
> oooooh that sounds very good!
> and your temps look fab too, they better stay that way!


Thx TB! I'm hoping they stay that way too!! 
Your temps are looking promising as well:flower: Have you been having any good symptoms?? 

TripleB I'm loving the temp rise! I am expecting a :bfp: in the am for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely expecting more BFP's in the morning! Plus, its more likely now that I changed the banner! I mean, the universe can't leave things be for long... It likes to make me change things! LOL 

I'll add you, Vickie!


----------



## maratobe

morning girls!!!!
CONGRATS LOLLY!!! :happydance::happydance:
i cant believe how many BFPs we have now WOOHOO!!!!

my temp went up again this morning!
how is everyone???
im off to change my siggy :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> lol mara, i thought you were 8dpo? good time for implantation cramping
> 
> i've been feeling the same... and every day i wake up with the feeling "damn, af is going to start, i feeeel it!!!"

well if im having a normal cycle then i should come on in 2 days!! :growlmad: but she better stay away if she knows whats good for her!!


----------



## Megg33k

She definitely better stay away! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

BFN and pink CM - AF is on her way, either tomorrow or Wednesday I think. I've had my little "it's not fair, why me" cry on DH for this month so I'm prepared for her arrival. January baby anyone?

TB and hoping, come on ladies, one of us has to have a BFP!

xxx


----------



## maratobe

oooh hun nooo!! :hugs: 
she better stay away from our pact girls or we will all get very angry at her!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TripleB

I wish she would hun but I don't see it happening this month now :cry:. Had highest ever temp today but going by last month's chart it's going to start freefalling tomorrow. X


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> well if im having a normal cycle then i should come on in 2 days!! :growlmad: but she better stay away if she knows whats good for her!!

aah i see, makes sense
i hope she doesn't, she can't, not allowed in, booo hiss!!!



TripleB said:


> BFN and pink CM - AF is on her way, either tomorrow or Wednesday I think. I've had my little "it's not fair, why me" cry on DH for this month so I'm prepared for her arrival. January baby anyone?
> 
> TB and hoping, come on ladies, one of us has to have a BFP!
> 
> xxx

noooo, i hope it's just a bodily error and it did it out of habit.
hope tomorrow is here soon, with another high temp





as for me... *bfn *this morning, booo...
there is a "something" on that test, but it's not really a line i think and it's not really pink either.
but seriously, now i'm waiting 'till wednesday or thursday at least,
after all, last time i didn't get my bfp untill CD 26


----------



## TripleB

No more testing for me either unless AF doesn't show in the next few days!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i decided you girls should have a look and what i should think of that
this is what was there within the time limit
now it's dried up and it's not there, something is still there but it's much fainter (even more...yeah)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/11dpo.jpg

invert
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/11dpoinvert.jpg


pffff


----------



## TripleB

Ooooh TB, I think that might be the start of something! I see colour so don't think it's an evap! You HAVE to test again tomorrow! X


----------



## debgreasby

Hmm TB, i see a "something" .. interesting!

TripleB - grrrrr, hope it's not AF on the way.

AFM, looks like i've got another UTI! :( Waiting for doctors to open to get it sorted. 
What effect do antibiotics have with TTC?


----------



## Minimin

:witch: stay away! 

Temp drop this morning- please say it is cos of my cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WannaB

They can give you baby friendly ones Deb so just tell your doc your in the 2ww, just dont use that lingo cause they look at you kind of funny I found out!:rofl: Really hard not use the lingo in r/l when I talk to all my docs!:haha:

TB Im finding that interesting too, being the poas whore that I am Im still doing the ics as well as the frers and the digis! :rofl: The ic still has only that shadow on it even though Ive gotten great lines on the frers and a pregnant on a digi, my ics are 10miu but they havnt gotten any darker! Do you have a wittle frer handy??!!:haha:

TripleB not liking the witch coming for you, really hope its not her hun, but will be here to give you all the PMA you need if she decides to come a calling!:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

TB- can def see a line!! ohhhhhh :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

minimin - wouldn't worry ... also, you're just over 6 weeks now, the placenta will soon take over all the work
and then temps drop to a pre-O level
so far yours is still wellllll above the cover line!

when's your first scan???


----------



## Minimin

Thanks TB- Have had two scans already as I am high risk (EP and MC-hence my panics)
First was way too early to tell anything but the lining was thick. The second was last Monday and there was a sac but smaller than expected at 5w 3d and it had nothing in it :( 

Being the panic merchant I am- I am worried- temps have been high except for the past few days where I have had a stinking cold. Probably slept with my mouth open and didnt sleep 3 hours straight at all last night :(

I had some IC's that were pretty faint when I first got my bfp
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-19dpo-update-19dpo-superdrug-test-pg3-2.html
The second page has some of the IC's I did that I started on 13dpo- definitely looks like you have something there. Do you have a FRER? Superdrug? brand hpt or are you waiting until later to test again?


----------



## tinybutterfly

WannaB said:


> TB Im finding that interesting too, being the poas whore that I am Im still doing the ics as well as the frers and the digis! :rofl: The ic still has only that shadow on it even though Ive gotten great lines on the frers and a pregnant on a digi, my ics are 10miu but they havnt gotten any darker! Do you have a wittle frer handy??!!:haha:

probably the same IC's, these are from the brand WondFo and are idd 10miu.
last time i had the IC's from Step One, they sure gave me good lines, kinda
hope these will too eventually.
what brand were yours?

i do have two store bought tests in my desk here.
one's called "quid?" but i think that's our country's version of the FRER
and i also have a regular CB.
told myself i'd only use those when af is actually late, or if i have a convincing bfp on an IC
bc they're just too expensive to randomly use at too-early-dpo hehe


and BAH! i dreamt OH was into this other girl (somebody we both know from uni)
and i looked her up on FB and she's pregnant, nice profile picture of herself
with her belly in front of the baby's bed... seriously, i wanna cry!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*minimin *- i understand the panics, i've had an ectopic myself
even if i get a bfp i don't think i'll be truly happy untill i see on a scan it's in the right place, 
every "symptom" i think i have now, i immediatly think "is this a symptom for ectopic?"

i really hope it was just too early to see much on the scan.
that's what the gyn told me when i went to the ER last time, she said she saw something
that measured around 5 weeks (i should have been 8) and it had nothing in it,
she said that was common and that at 6 weeks there's always something to see.
[ok, she was wrong, the "sac" she saw was a blob of blood as it was ectopic but the info is still valid]
hope next time you see a little beany!!!

aah yes, your IC's look similar, yours are much clearer though
but, i'm only 11dpo... last time i didn't get anything untill 16dpo
testing again wednesday and i have something FRER-like and a regular CB waiting for me that i'll use if af is actually late


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: I wouldnt want anyone to go through and EP :cry: The legacy it leaves behind is awful and our innocence of pregnancy is shot to pieces. Like you I wont be settled until the scan tells me that beanie is in the right place with a HB- hell I wont be settled even after 12 weeks- all the way to 20 and until my wee one is here and in my arms!!!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you chick! You are only 11dpo and see something- mine were not clear at 13dpo- but after a few days progressive poas then I could see something- but only when I compared. Your pregnancies will all be different and even if last time you had a postive at 16dpo you may be getting something earlier this time...
I hope this is it for you.


----------



## TripleB

Minimin, don't worry about your temps hun (easier said than done I know), when are you having your next scan?

Because I like to torture myself I switched FF back from FAM mode to Advanced and it moves ovulation back one day. For some reason it makes me feel happier to have a BFN and pinky/brown CM on CD10 than CD11, still a chance its IB (I know, I'm mental). I shouldn't be torturing myself really but you know how it is! Hopefully my temp stays up tomorrow.

I hope this is the beginning of your BFP TB! If you had a later +hpt last time, its got to be looking good!

Good luck at the docs Deb - I think you should throw in the odd bit of TTC lingo - "well Doctor, we've DTD, I'm in the 2WW and hoping that the witch will stay away, what can you do for me...?" - that would be hilarious!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB I hope the spotting is nothing. I had some bleeding at 5.5 weeks and they said that could be implantation bleeding coming away so it's not unrealistic that you could get spotting at 11dpo.

Out of interest whereabouts in Hampshire are you? We are near Aldershot so right on the Hampshire/Surrey border


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Vickie, I hope so too. I did actually start what I thought was AF last time around, I only tested afterwards (must have been about 20 dpo by then) because the bleeding was very light and lasted only a few days. That ended in MMC though so not sure if I would be that happy with a repeat performance! Will try and keep up the PMA for today though and see what my temp does tomorrow. Won't be testing again for a few days though - hate seeing that little white window!

We must be practically neighbours because I live in Aldershot!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Back from the docs with "baby friendly" anti biotics. He looked at me a bit weird when i said i was 2DPO lmao. Think he was scared coz it was the same doctor i had a mental breakdown with a couple of months ago. Poor man! 

So, blah, that's me. Waiting waiting waiting .............


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Thanks Vickie, I hope so too. I did actually start what I thought was AF last time around, I only tested afterwards (must have been about 20 dpo by then) because the bleeding was very light and lasted only a few days. That ended in MMC though so not sure if I would be that happy with a repeat performance! Will try and keep up the PMA for today though and see what my temp does tomorrow. Won't be testing again for a few days though - hate seeing that little white window!
> 
> We must be practically neighbours because I live in Aldershot!
> 
> xxx

Yeah I know what you mean. I keep thinking I won't want to test when the time comes as I don't want to see just one line but then I won't feel over the moon seeing two either as I no longer think that a bfp means I will get a baby,

How cool that we are so close. I am in Ash.


----------



## TripleB

I probably drive past your house everyday as I work in Guildford!

Oh yes its definately one step at a time when TTCAL - would quite like to get to that first step though!

xxx


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> Back from the docs with "baby friendly" anti biotics. He looked at me a bit weird when i said i was 2DPO lmao. Think he was scared coz it was the same doctor i had a mental breakdown with a couple of months ago. Poor man!
> 
> So, blah, that's me. Waiting waiting waiting .............

Haha Deb - I've got a Doctor who must go pale when she sees my name on the morning's list! Glad you've got some pills, hope it clears up soon.

I just checked out your chart - you and your DH must be KNACKERED! :rofl: When I said go get 'em tiger, you took me at my word! :rofl:! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

lol, told him he can have a few days off now! think he's glad he's at work tonight and tomorrow lol!


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> lol, told him he can have a few days off now! think he's glad he's at work tonight and tomorrow lol!


PMSL bless him


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> I probably drive past your house everyday as I work in Guildford!
> 
> Oh yes its definately one step at a time when TTCAL - would quite like to get to that first step though!
> 
> xxx

How cool. When you have a baby will it be at Frimley? That's where I had Isabella and they were excellent - so sensitive in dealing with us (well not the drs but the nurses were).

I had my last two there. I have to go on Wednesday for my consultant appt to talk it all through but I have that done at the health centre in Aldershot. It's so cool to find someone so close.


----------



## TripleB

Haha Deb, I think a part of us all thinks "phew" when its time for a rest! 

Yes it will be Frimley Park for me Vickie (I hope!). Had my scans last time and my ERPC there :cry:. I thought they were excellent though and my DH was born there so more than happy to go back! I was only thinking yesterday that next time I might have my scans at the new Aldershot Health Centre, it looks pretty snazzy and I think they are probably not as busy as Frimley Park? I think we are quite lucky in this area with hospitals, Frimley has a great reputation (probably something to do with the Army/MOD being involved). xxx


----------



## dawny690

Am I Sensible or not? My temp went down today so I took out my 2 fake temps I put in ff and my manual override but do we all agree with ff now it says im 9dpo? or should I put override back on and be 18dpo with a low temp? I did not test today due to my temp going down xxxx


----------



## TripleB

I don't know Dawny but that chart looks pretty convincing the way it is (and may explain the faint hpt if you're only 9dpo). I think tomorrow could be telling if your temp goes up...x


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Haha Deb, I think a part of us all thinks "phew" when its time for a rest!
> 
> Yes it will be Frimley Park for me Vickie (I hope!). Had my scans last time and my ERPC there :cry:. I thought they were excellent though and my DH was born there so more than happy to go back! I was only thinking yesterday that next time I might have my scans at the new Aldershot Health Centre, it looks pretty snazzy and I think they are probably not as busy as Frimley Park? I think we are quite lucky in this area with hospitals, Frimley has a great reputation (probably something to do with the Army/MOD being involved). xxx

You do wait far less at the Health Centre than at the hospital (well my scans were when they were still at the military hospital but they have the same amount of people at the health centre). I don't know why this time they did my scan at the actual hospital but it was probably best that way as when we found out she had died I would have hated to turn round and drive to the hospital.

I was in Frimley for 12 weeks on and off with my last two (they were prems) and thought they were brill.


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Am I Sensible or not? My temp went down today so I took out my 2 fake temps I put in ff and my manual override but do we all agree with ff now it says im 9dpo? or should I put override back on and be 18dpo with a low temp? I did not test today due to my temp going down xxxx

Personally I think 9 dpo is looking more likely than 18dpo. When do you think you ovulated?


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls I dont know which one is right we will have to wait and see xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Vickieh1981 said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Haha Deb, I think a part of us all thinks "phew" when its time for a rest!
> 
> Yes it will be Frimley Park for me Vickie (I hope!). Had my scans last time and my ERPC there :cry:. I thought they were excellent though and my DH was born there so more than happy to go back! I was only thinking yesterday that next time I might have my scans at the new Aldershot Health Centre, it looks pretty snazzy and I think they are probably not as busy as Frimley Park? I think we are quite lucky in this area with hospitals, Frimley has a great reputation (probably something to do with the Army/MOD being involved). xxx
> 
> You do wait far less at the Health Centre than at the hospital (well my scans were when they were still at the military hospital but they have the same amount of people at the health centre). I don't know why this time they did my scan at the actual hospital but it was probably best that way as when we found out she had died I would have hated to turn round and drive to the hospital.
> 
> I was in Frimley for 12 weeks on and off with my last two (they were prems) and thought they were brill.Click to expand...

Well you've made my mind up for me Vickie WHEN I get my next BFP I'll be opting for the Health Centre! Last time I just wanted to see what FPH was like as I hadn't been there before. Now I've seen more than enough of it (everytime I drive past, I feel a little bit sad) but I'm sure the day my baby is born there that will change! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Haha Deb, I think a part of us all thinks "phew" when its time for a rest!
> 
> Yes it will be Frimley Park for me Vickie (I hope!). Had my scans last time and my ERPC there :cry:. I thought they were excellent though and my DH was born there so more than happy to go back! I was only thinking yesterday that next time I might have my scans at the new Aldershot Health Centre, it looks pretty snazzy and I think they are probably not as busy as Frimley Park? I think we are quite lucky in this area with hospitals, Frimley has a great reputation (probably something to do with the Army/MOD being involved). xxx
> 
> You do wait far less at the Health Centre than at the hospital (well my scans were when they were still at the military hospital but they have the same amount of people at the health centre). I don't know why this time they did my scan at the actual hospital but it was probably best that way as when we found out she had died I would have hated to turn round and drive to the hospital.
> 
> I was in Frimley for 12 weeks on and off with my last two (they were prems) and thought they were brill.Click to expand...
> 
> Well you've made my mind up for me Vickie WHEN I get my next BFP I'll be opting for the Health Centre! Last time I just wanted to see what FPH was like as I hadn't been there before. Now I've seen more than enough of it (everytime I drive past, I feel a little bit sad) but I'm sure the day my baby is born there that will change! xxxClick to expand...

Yeah I am sure it will. I had only good memories of Frimley until I lost Isabella. I had to drive past it the other day to meet some friends and I felt so sick. I am glad I don't have to go back for my appt.


----------



## maratobe

where is everyone?? are you all sleeping??
acctually i should be sleeping haha


----------



## TripleB

I'm here mara - trying to avoid doing any work as usual! What time is it with you? It's 2pm here so def not sleeping - although I'd like to be!

I am driving myself mad believing that the brown cm I have today is implantation spotting. It had better not be an early AF! (I changed my ov date so am now 10 dpo). 

Your chart is puzzling me - I want to suggest taking out some temps but I'm not sure which ones!

x


----------



## maratobe

LOL it puzzles me too hun!
i believe it might be implantion bleeding for you hun :hugs:
i caved and brought some tests cause i didnt have any here and i have been having some odd sharp pains in my uterus all day and i got them the first time i was preggers!!
so i dont know what to make of it, but i swear i see 'something' and im putting something in brackets cause i dont know what to make of it.....its almst midnight here and it was my 1millionth pee of the day so im gonna wait for FMU
plus im confused with my chart too....going by that im 9DPO and going by my cycles i should be due on tomorrow!!
:hugs:


----------



## TripleB

I think 9 dpo is about right given that +OPK - about the right timing for "something" on an HPT! Exciting stuff - are you going to re-test in the morning? x


----------



## debgreasby

I'm here, trying to distract myself from the pain!!! Plus my youngest is ill so being very clingy :(


----------



## maratobe

i think i will and if nothing shows up then i will wait it out!
:happydance:


----------



## maratobe

debgreasby said:


> I'm here, trying to distract myself from the pain!!! Plus my youngest is ill so being very clingy :(

:hugs: you ok hun???


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah - got a UTI! Peeing is sooooo painful! Was in tears earlier because of it :(


----------



## maratobe

ouch im so sorry!! i get them alll the time and honestly the only thing that works is putting on a pad and laying in bed and having to go on it.....like a nappy cause it hurts soo bad to move!!:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Maratobe- thats what I have done too in the past. 
:hugs: debs. hope you feel better. I also hope lil one is better soon too


----------



## maratobe

it works! doesnt it?? i suffer from them really bad when i let my diet slip or drink way too much softdrink and they can be quite painful!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

it does work- and I also place a hotwater bottle on my abdomen too- which helps tons. I hope the antibiotics kick in soon Debs. make sure you are drinking lots of fluids too.x


----------



## hoping:)

temp drop for me today:nope: My temps were looking so promising too! I guess I just have to see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## Vickieh1981

hoping:) said:


> temp drop for me today:nope: My temps were looking so promising too! I guess I just have to see what tomorrow brings...

I'm sorry that you have seen a temp drop but it is still well over the coverline so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet. Hopefully tomorrow will tell you more.


----------



## TripleB

Boo for temp drop hoping. How are you feeling hun? Any signs of impending AF? I am "hoping" for a rise tomorrow for you. x


----------



## hoping:)

No af cramps... my cervix is still high I can barely reach it and I'm feeling queezy this morning. I hate the last part of the 2ww... its so nerve racking:dohh:


----------



## TripleB

In which case hun, may I refer you to the lovely posh's chart with a dramatic drop (bigger than yours) swiftly followed by a BFP! Queasy is good (me too) - I sometimes wonder whether its the nerves that contribute to that though! x


----------



## hoping:)

Posh's chart gives me hope!

lol... I was just thinking it was nerves too! I guess we will find out:wacko:

Your chart is looking great:flower: When are you testing next?


----------



## TripleB

My chart is looking good but the reality is I think AF is on the way. I have pinky/brown CM today which hasn't let up. I'd love to think its IB but something tells me its not. If I get a high temp tomorrow I might have some more hope but I won't be surprised if it takes a nosedive. I'm going to hold out until Wednesday before testing, if AF hasn't already shown her face by then! How about you hun? x


----------



## hoping:)

Sounds like we are in the same boat.... FX for high temps for both of us tomorrow:thumbup: I will test tomorrow if I have a high temp... if not I will wait until Thurs (1 day late). I am getting really sick of this! I just want my :bfp:!! This month is cycle 7 and it is getting hard to stay optimistic because the other times I fell pregnant within 2 cycles. I just keep telling my self it will happen eventually...


----------



## tinybutterfly

dawny690 said:


> Am I Sensible or not? My temp went down today so I took out my 2 fake temps I put in ff and my manual override but do we all agree with ff now it says im 9dpo? or should I put override back on and be 18dpo with a low temp? I did not test today due to my temp going down xxxx

actually yes, this way it looks ok too
also makes sense with the spotting you had there,
i learned this cycle it's an extreme fertile sign, meaning O is near!



maratobe said:


> where is everyone?? are you all sleeping??
> acctually i should be sleeping haha

they called me to come in to work today unexpectedly, my day of rest...byebye!



hoping:) said:


> temp drop for me today:nope: My temps were looking so promising too! I guess I just have to see what tomorrow brings...

hope your day passes by quickly!



TripleB said:


> In which case hun, may I refer you to the lovely posh's chart with a dramatic drop (bigger than yours) swiftly followed by a BFP! Queasy is good (me too) - I sometimes wonder whether its the nerves that contribute to that though! x

yep, posh's chart is such a marvellous example of how BFP's work in miraculous ways.

hehe, the nerves... dunno...most likely
i felt like that when i was done with work
and then in my car i sometimes feel like i stretched a stomach muscle haha


i'm glad i'm home, kiddo's were wiiiild today and i'm seeing them the rest of the week, 
busy times ahead.. great for resisting testing hehehe


----------



## Megg33k

I'm just popping in... There were 5 pages I had to catch up on... I guess sleeping for 10 hours can do that! LOL Just wanted to drop off :hugs: and :dust: all around!


----------



## hoping:)

I hope the day flies by too! I feel like I am wishing my life away with ttc:haha:

Are you going to test in the morning? Your temp went up... good sign:thumbup: And your right :bfp:s work in miraculous ways so no use in stressing about this low temp... it isn't over until the :witch: shows her face!


----------



## tinybutterfly

nope not testing tomorrow, i figure such a faint line will not be much stronger in just 24 hours,
so i might test wednesday morning

eta: i'm also convinced my boobs are a bit firmer (i never have this as a pre-af or af symptom) and my nips are supersensitive...
yes, i just felt like sharing that


----------



## TripleB

So it looks like none of us will be testing tomorrow (when it came to it, we all got scared :rofl:!)

Hoping hunni I'm getting sick of this too that's for sure! It's been 5 months since my MMC and I was so sure I'd be pregnant again by now. All we can do is tell ourselves it will happen and try not to let it pause our lives while its happening. I'm not sure where the last 5 months have gone - the only thing I can really remember is unsuccessfully TTC! If there's a next cycle for me I'm going to try and not let it dominate - booking a holiday is my main priority - I keep putting it off because I "might" be pregnant - dumb! So, here's to having a life while trying to create one!

TB, I have a really good feeling for you with that almost-line this morning and now the unusual symptoms. Usually I'd be encouraging you to POAS but this time I think you've got the right idea! BFP on Wednesday?!

Hey sleepyhead Megg, glad you are indulging your bean's wishes and catching the Z's! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Well said TripleB... Here's to having a life while trying to create one! I feel like I go about my normal every day life but ttc is always at the back of my mind. I wish I could just go the not trying/not preventing route but I know that is out of the question because I will probably still secretly chart and symptom spot. lol:dohh: My hubby is awesome and keeps me sane by trying to distract me with things other than ttc... but it doesn't always work!

TB- it sounds like your month!! I can't wait to see that green plus sign on your chart:flower:


----------



## TripleB

You have to admire those NTNP girls - I'm too much of a control freak to ditch the charting etc now, its too much of a habit! My hubby is also fab, always there to scrape me up off the floor when AF arrives! Although he'll be delighted with a BFP, I think he'll be just as delighted to see me happy again! x


----------



## hoping:)

Its nice to have supportive men in our lives... it makes this whole ttc a little easier:flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> TB, I have a really good feeling for you with that almost-line this morning and now the unusual symptoms. Usually I'd be encouraging you to POAS but this time I think you've got the right idea! BFP on Wednesday?!

oooh i hope so!!!!



TripleB said:


> You have to admire those NTNP girls - I'm too much of a control freak to ditch the charting etc now, its too much of a habit! My hubby is also fab, always there to scrape me up off the floor when AF arrives! Although he'll be delighted with a BFP, I think he'll be just as delighted to see me happy again! x

so true! even when we were NTNP i was a control freak, always testing way too early (not charting though, i thought that was over the top...and then one day i gave it a go...i've never been the same hahahaha!)

and yes, our men deserve statues for putting up with our controlling BD schedules
and then be our living handkerchiefs when things don't work out the way we planned it


----------



## lolly25

Evening girls, just caught up on all the posts was in work allday . So is wednesday to be the day that a few will be testin and getting BFP's ~ PMA and :dust::dust:
Ive booked a scan for the 19th April, will be 7 weeks then so really nervous and excited at same time x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, girls! I think I'm going for a nap! Maybe I can catch up properly when I wake up! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

:happydance:
im shaking!!!!!!!!
:happydance:
i just got a very faint but pink second line!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! :wohoo: Mara!!! :happydance: PICTURE! PICTURE! PICTURE!!! OMG! Can I mark you off? I want to! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> :happydance:
> im shaking!!!!!!!!
> :happydance:
> i just got a very faint but pink second line!!!!!!!!!!!

omg omg omg!!!!!!!! yay :happydance:





i had a rough night, felt waaay too hot so i slept above the covers mostly,
hence my low temp, am not liking it though so i'll discard if needed to be.
i HAD to get up to pee (6am), there was no stopping that, felt boiling hot all night,
then HAD to get up an hour later (7am) bc i felt sooooo hungry

meh, i'm not feeling it anymore, today's temp... i don't know
and the fact that my cervix isn't high up there... i think i might have a 25 day cycle or something and AF is on her way
do not want!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if I buy it, TB! I'm not counting you out yet, honey! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

maratobe said:


> :happydance:
> im shaking!!!!!!!!
> :happydance:
> i just got a very faint but pink second line!!!!!!!!!!!

Yah for Mara!!! Well done hun!!!:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

meh, don't know... even after my shower this morning it was still only 36.9,
normally it's much higher then....
*tries to keep posh' chart in mind*



eta: have to go to work now, see you all in about 11 hours!!!


----------



## TripleB

Fantastic mara! Piccie? 

My hope is restored a little bit today, another high temp (anything over 36.9 for me is hot hot hot) and I feel properly sick this morning :yipee:. If temp stays up tomorrow I'll retest. 

TB, you need to sleep with your covers on! Remember the lecture we gave Megg?! It's not over yet hun...

X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations Mara.

I'm spotting again this morning - get fed up of this now


----------



## debgreasby

i had some sort of spotting or bleeding every day for about 2 months :(


----------



## dawny690

Temp up again for me xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Mara we need pics!

Dawny are you testing again?


----------



## TripleB

Yay for temp rise Dawny - time to test?!

My brown/pink cm has pretty much gone today so maybe its not AF on her way after all :wacko:. 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Mara :wohoo:

TripleB yey for high temp and disappearing spotting! :happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations Mara :yipee:

Good luck Triple B - will be keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Not much to report here as am in that boring stage between AF and O now. I hate this bit as it feels like wasted time but I&#8217;m sure I won&#8217;t be bored next week https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/j_gaba.gif

So anyway I have decided to start a bit of a health and try to lose some weight whilst trying to get that elusive bfp. Started yesterday by going to the gym for the first time since July and having a half hour swim and doing a half hour intense Aqua Aerobics class straight afterwards &#8211; I was knackered when I got home and my legs were like jelly but hey no pain no gain eh!

Am really going to put as much effort as possible into losing as much as I can as it can only benefit me in the long run.


----------



## dawny690

:( tested this morning on superdrug test :bfn: the poundshop one must have been dodgy or an evap (even though it was within time limit) and did a opk this morning with fmu and quite a good line not enough to be positive but its on the way :shrug: I give up xxxx


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: Dawny - you're onlu 10dpo on your amended chart though so all hope is not lost. x


----------



## dawny690

Lets hope not hey xxxx


----------



## lolly25

Afternoon all. 
Congrats mara x x
Dawny your only 10dpo i didnt have anything show until 11dpo :dust: x x
TB yay for temp rise x x


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> i had some sort of spotting or bleeding every day for about 2 months :(

Did you have any ovulation or anything until the spotting stopped?

Ooooh tripleb - test test test.

I went to the dr this morning over the stabby pains I was having yesterday and they said I have a mild uterine infection so am now on two different types of antibiotics. I hope it goes soon and doesn't affect me trying.


----------



## dawny690

Its just what with the poundshop test its annoying me :hissy:


----------



## debgreasby

Vickieh1981 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> i had some sort of spotting or bleeding every day for about 2 months :(
> 
> Did you have any ovulation or anything until the spotting stopped?
> 
> Ooooh tripleb - test test test.
> 
> I went to the dr this morning over the stabby pains I was having yesterday and they said I have a mild uterine infection so am now on two different types of antibiotics. I hope it goes soon and doesn't affect me trying.Click to expand...

Yeah, i still OV'd. Not sure if it' stopped coz my body is back to normal or coz i started my vitamin b complex again this cycle. either way, hurrah for no spotting.

Triple - :test::test::test::test::test::test: lol


----------



## debgreasby

p.s - very excited, been to superdrug and bought 4 boxes of tests for £9.98 hehe


----------



## TripleB

Vickieh1981 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> i had some sort of spotting or bleeding every day for about 2 months :(
> 
> Did you have any ovulation or anything until the spotting stopped?
> 
> Ooooh tripleb - test test test.
> 
> I went to the dr this morning over the stabby pains I was having yesterday and they said I have a mild uterine infection so am now on two different types of antibiotics. I hope it goes soon and doesn't affect me trying.Click to expand...

Oooh you bad influence Vickie! I might test tomorrow - ideally I would like to hold out until Thursday as AF would be late then (have a 12 day LP) - we'll see what my temp does tomorrow!

I also have mid-cycle spotting after MC. It always seems to arrive on CD11 and hangs around for about a week. I'm sure its making me ovulate later than before (used to have a regular 30 day cycle - now its more like 35+). This month I also had ovualtion spotting and possibly (please god) implanatation spotting - spotting here there and everywhere!

Deb is the right person to ask on the UTI - she has one and Dr gave her baby-friendly meds.

xxx


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> p.s - very excited, been to superdrug and bought 4 boxes of tests for £9.98 hehe

Thats 8 tests Deb! Should keep you going! I bought 2 boxes and didn't realise there was 2 in each until I got home - only 1 left now and it had better be the magic one! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

My theory is, that by buying loads, i won't need them hahahaha. If only it was that simple.

Actually i am obsessed with POAS and always have a variety of tests in my secret drawer. Good thing DH doesn't know lol.


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> i had some sort of spotting or bleeding every day for about 2 months :(
> 
> Did you have any ovulation or anything until the spotting stopped?
> 
> Ooooh tripleb - test test test.
> 
> I went to the dr this morning over the stabby pains I was having yesterday and they said I have a mild uterine infection so am now on two different types of antibiotics. I hope it goes soon and doesn't affect me trying.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh you bad influence Vickie! I might test tomorrow - ideally I would like to hold out until Thursday as AF would be late then (have a 12 day LP) - we'll see what my temp does tomorrow!
> 
> I also have mid-cycle spotting after MC. It always seems to arrive on CD11 and hangs around for about a week. I'm sure its making me ovulate later than before (used to have a regular 30 day cycle - now its more like 35+). This month I also had ovualtion spotting and possibly (please god) implanatation spotting - spotting here there and everywhere!
> 
> Deb is the right person to ask on the UTI - she has one and Dr gave her baby-friendly meds.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I am terrible for wanting people to test. I get very impatient lol.

It's not a UTI I have - it's a uterine infection. They said because of the cervix being opened and stuff. These are the antibiotics I have to have as they are the strong ones. I havent ovulated yet so sure it will be fine as long as ov holds off for another 4-5 days.


----------



## TripleB

Ahhhh, I'm such a dummy! Hope it clears off soon hun. x


----------



## maratobe

thanx girls!!!!
ive been at work all night, i will try and get a picture tomorrow when i get my camera back off mum or my i find my iphone charger!
im gonna hold off testing till thursday now cause i dont wanna jinx myself!!
ive very scared if this is acctually it!!!! cause im technically by my chart only 10DPO!
:hugs:
tripleB i hope you get a nice temp tomorrow so you can test!
tinybutterfly good luck hun!! 
deb thats alot of tests lol
and dawny dont give up yet hun!!
xxx


----------



## TripleB

Now you look at your chart mara, you can see an implantation dip at 5dpo and a BFP on 10dpo - perfection! On this basis I am planning on having a BFP in 2 days time! xxx


----------



## maratobe

YAY i really hope you do hun lots and lots of :dust::dust:
im gonna test in 2 days....that should be enough time shouldnt it???


----------



## TripleB

You should see a darker line in 2 days (technically the HCG should have doubled by then). So happy for you! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

ooopsy, just ordered 2 clearblue digitals from amazon! Well, they were a bargain at £8.50 with free delivery!


----------



## maratobe

oooh thats a good price deb!!! 
YAY tripleB i really hope this is it!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> ooopsy, just ordered 2 clearblue digitals from amazon! Well, they were a bargain at £8.50 with free delivery!

You are obsessed my girl! *frantically logs on to Amazon and snaps up the same bargain* xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Oh no, i've started something now lol.

I'd rather pay £8.50 than £12 in Asda for the same thing lol. And if i don't need them this cycle, i will SOON!


----------



## lolly25

There CBD for 6.49 for 2 on ebay and 1.49 pp thats £7.98 for 2!! x
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CLEARBLUE-DI...tZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item2c53a68acd


----------



## maratobe

how much would that be in aus dollars?? im gonna go look LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Bummer 50p wasted!!! That's half a test from Home Bargains!!!! Ah well lol


----------



## maratobe

$12.70 in aus money....not bad! i think i paid like $20 somthing dollars when i brought them from the supermarket...
amazon have some great stuff though!


----------



## hoping:)

maratobe said:


> :happydance:
> im shaking!!!!!!!!
> :happydance:
> i just got a very faint but pink second line!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay Mara:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm excited about all the impending BFP's! YAY!


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> TB, you need to sleep with your covers on! Remember the lecture we gave Megg?! It's not over yet hun...

glad your temp is up again and you feel sick hahahaha

sleeping with covers on will make me melt away lol
if i leave them on, i'm not getting any sleep... and if you have to work with babies for 8 hours
the next day you sort of need your ability to focus lolz



dawny690 said:


> Temp up again for me xxxx

whooohooooo!!!



lolly25 said:


> There CBD for 6.49 for 2 on ebay and 1.49 pp thats £7.98 for 2!! x
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CLEARBLUE-DI...tZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item2c53a68acd

*checks it out*
eta: oh booo, no shipping outside UK, doom!



this morning i gagged on my toothpaste... now i know i've done this before,
i just can't remember if it was during my other pregnancy or just a random cycle, doom.
must investigate once i've rested a bit

kept feeling as if AF arrived, so i kept running to the toilet...
no AF, but also no big blob of mucus as you girls often describe, just watery discharge, but not much at all, tmi i know :p

that's it for now, i need an hour to come to my senses after work haha,
i'm even considering testing now, need to get that idea out of my head!
tomorrow is best, tomorrow is best, tomorrow is best...


----------



## puppymom32

Tiny,
Sounds like good signs to me. Try your best to wait until tomorrow. FXXX for you.


----------



## Megg33k

Ithink testing now and tomorrow is absolutely best! :winkwink:


----------



## debgreasby

Megg33k said:


> Ithink testing now and tomorrow is absolutely best! :winkwink:

Me too :winkwink:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> Ithink testing now and tomorrow is absolutely best! :winkwink:

you're baaad megg, baaad :p

of course i did... i had one last hpt that i could use on crazy occasion... of course bfn, bummer... i hoped to see something on it at least,
i'll see tomorrow... but if don't see anything then, i'm waiting untill 16dpo, that's
when i got my bfp last time (and then i tested at 10/12/14dpo too and nothing showed)


eta: i am pleased that my temp (random through the day) is up at least to 37.3, yay
normally it doesn't go over 37.1, so who knows...


----------



## TripleB

Oooh naughty girls making TB test! At least you have the benchmark of 16 dpo TB. Last time around I was about 5 weeks before I tested so no idea how early a BFP would have shown up.

I did a sneaky day time temp too and the thermometer made a mental bleeping sound at me when my temp went over 37.6! I hope that's a good omen for the morning!

I did a little pro/con list of symptoms in my head - preggo/non-preggo, preggo won 10-2! This 2WW is sending me :wacko:!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol i had the mental bleeding (lol TYPO!!! bf's distracting me)... mental bleePing yesterday at 37.5
i honestly never noticed it doing that when i was ill and had a fever hahaha


----------



## maratobe

morning girls!!
i have everything crossed for you 2 :hugs: xxxxxxxxx

i took some photos of my tests and its soooo hard to see anything in them :(
but ill try messing around to get a clearer piccyif not then im testing tomorrow morning anyway LOL
xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I want to see them as is! I'm the queen of faint lines! SHOW ME! SHOW ME! LOL


----------



## maratobe

they are in my journal....my pc is being slow so i just uploaded them there!


----------



## maratobe

go easy on me....:( LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

bfn this morning.... and the usual few minutes of cramps
i'm losing faith that this is it really


----------



## maratobe

dont give up darling!!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Please don't give up yet! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

BFN and a temp drop for me too. Brown CM is back so I would say that pretty much puts me out this month :cry:. On to the next cycle I suppose and a 2011 baby. I feel like a failure which is dumb but I'm so disappointed. X


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry TripleB :hugs: x


----------



## maratobe

awwww no!!! :hugs:

STAY AWAY FROM MY FRIENDS OLD HAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KimmyB

How do I get to your journal Mara? I want to see these pics!!


----------



## maratobe

in TTC then in TTC journals up the top xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Mara I see lines for def!! :wohoo: Congratulations pregnant lady :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

:blush: thank you! i will have to deff test tomorrow now LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Yey! I'll look forward to tomorrow's test! AFM - wish me luck! I have my first scan today and am hoping I see *something* to indicate bean is in the correct place this time. I ended up at A&E last night due to right sided pain. Luckily they sent me home after bloods and several examinations so I'm just waiting for a call from EPU :wacko:


----------



## TripleB

Thanks ladies, I hope the witch heard you mara! I can see the line too hunni, can't wait to see the next instalment! I'm a bag of tears today, would love just to go back to bed and hibernate for 5 weeks, stupid long cycles. Suppose I'd need my DH to hibernate with me! X


----------



## TripleB

KimmyB said:


> Yey! I'll look forward to tomorrow's test! AFM - wish me luck! I have my first scan today and am hoping I see *something* to indicate bean is in the correct place this time. I ended up at A&E last night due to right sided pain. Luckily they sent me home after bloods and several examinations so I'm just waiting for a call from EPU :wacko:

Good luck Kimmy, it will be great to have the reassurance that it's in the right place (I'm sure it is hunni). X


----------



## maratobe

awwww hun im sure he would agree to that!!! :hugs:
good luck at your scan today kimmy!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck at your scan today, Kim! :hugs:

Mara - I can't wait for your next test, preggo! :winkwink:

TripleB - I have to see 2 more temps or full blown AF before I'm willing to decide! You're following last cycle's pattern, but your temp is still MUCH higher! Look at my chart for chrissake! Its not fab! LOL


----------



## TripleB

Ah bless you for keeping the faith for me! I'll be gobsmacked if AF doesn't arrive later today or tomorrow but I'd welcome a miracle! X


----------



## maratobe

well im praying for that miracle for you hun! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## dawny690

:shrug: is it groundhog day today? My temps seem to think so excatly the same temp as yesterday 36.77c wierd :wacko: xxxxx


----------



## maratobe

thats good hun! it didnt go down YAY!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I know im glad it didnt go down just strange it stayed the exact same xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh, just did an overlay of my chart from when i was pregnant with Charlie - it's spookily similar lol! 

Need to cling to every shred of PMA today, feeling a bit low. Watched "One born every minute" last night and cried my eyes out. :(


----------



## maratobe

PMA all the way girls!!!
:happydance:


----------



## TripleB

I was going to watch One Born Every Minute on 4OD tonight but given my mood today I don't think that's wise - thanks for the heads-up Deb! x


----------



## debgreasby

I was sat there thinking - i want the pain (although i reserve the right to withdraw this wish when i am actually going through it!!)

It really hit it home to me how important another baby is to me.

God is it the weekend yet?


----------



## TripleB

God yes - bring on the pain! 

By the way Deb, I am loving your completed lack of post-ov spotting this month - good sign I hope!

x


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah me too, really hoping it stays away!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Kimmy, I hope the scan goes okay today.

Sorry to those who are feeling downheartened.

I have several one born every minutes recorded but since I lost Isabella I can'twatch them. I am too jealous. I started to watch one yesterday but as soon as it started I knew I couldn't.

AFM - I have my consultant appt in 45 minutes although not sure what I am hoping to be told. I am having reflexology this afternoon as that has been going at helping with my cycle before. My ov stick was still neg last night but much darker than it has been. No bleeding for two days. Am really hoping for some sign of something in the next few days.


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck with your appointment Vickie


----------



## TripleB

Hope it goes well Vickie. I have been having reflexology too. I absolutely love it, feel very relaxed afterwards and it helps keep stress levels down during the month but I still have stupid 35+ day cycles, pre-ov spotting and it's not made me pregnant yet damn it! xxx


----------



## maratobe

good luck at your appointment hun :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

hi TTCAL charters. Im a charter with a recent MC. can you ladies take a peek and see if you think I may have OVed?


----------



## debgreasby

possibly cd13, see what your temp does for the next 2 days. good luck x


----------



## ablacketer

thanks deb!


----------



## hoping:)

Good morning ladies! Huge temp drop for me today:growlmad: I expect the:witch: to arrive any minute... oh well on to a 2011 baby:thumbup:

oh and a big congrats to Lamburai on the BFP!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

:( hoping! Stupid AF


----------



## TripleB

You and me both hoping :hugs: - countdown to AF is on :cry:. Oh well, a few of us were destined to carry the Pact into next month I suppose, we're in good company with Firedancer and Shazza. I would say its been a pretty good return on investment for the first month for the Pact though, just wasn't our month hun! 

Congrats Lamburai!

xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Hopefully next month is just as prosperous for the pact!! Ugh I'm just not excited about the days between now and ovulation... I have to find ways to keep me extra busy so I don't go insane:wacko:


----------



## TripleB

God yeah, nothing worse that the pre-ov stage (particularly as its 3 bl**dy weeks long in my case!) - even the 2WW beats it! I'm going out for a meal and a bottle of wine tonight to drown my sorrows then going to attempt a new healthier lifestyle to take my mind off of waiting for ov! x


----------



## hoping:)

TripleB you should try licorice root this next cycle. Like you I was having longer cycles and ovulating around cd 20-22, but last month I tried licorice root from cd 5-10 (3 capsules 3 times a day) and I ovulated on cd 17!! It is like a natural clomid and can help to regulate your cycles! You can also take it from cd 3-7:flower:


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck today Kimmy


----------



## TripleB

hoping:) said:


> TripleB you should try licorice root this next cycle. Like you I was having longer cycles and ovulating around cd 20-22, but last month I tried licorice root from cd 5-10 (3 capsules 3 times a day) and I ovulated on cd 17!! It is like a natural clomid and can help to regulate your cycles! You can also take it from cd 3-7:flower:

Thanks for the tip - I like the sound of ovulating earlier A LOT :thumbup:! (I miss my pre-MC 30 day cycles!) *runs off to google licorice root* x


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me updating in here. My HcG has gone up to 7878! When you consider that at this gestation with my ectopic my HcG was only 21 it just shows what a significant number that is for me! I had a scan (an external one-thank god they didn't use dildo cam again!) which showed a 10mm gestational sack plus yoke sack which is spot on for my dates. Sooo sooo relieved. Just praying for a heartbeat when I go back next Friday. Please be sticky little one x


----------



## Tulip

KimmyB said:


> Hi girls, hope you don't mind me updating in here. My HcG has gone up to 7878! When you consider that at this gestation with my ectopic my HcG was only 21 it just shows what a significant number that is for me! I had a scan (an external one-thank god they didn't use dildo cam again!) which showed a 10mm gestational sack plus yoke sack which is spot on for my dates. Sooo sooo relieved. Just praying for a heartbeat when I go back next Friday. Please be sticky little one x

Brilliant news Kimmy, congratulations!! :dance:


----------



## TripleB

FANTASTIC Kimmy! So glad to hear everything is spot-on! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Fab news Kimmy! Yay for the bean!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Great news Kimmy:happydance:

TripleB I was so happy to ovulated early this month... I think I am going to try taking it on cd 3-7 and see what happens. The licorice root is suppose to help you ovulate around 5 or so days after stopping the pills:thumbup: I ovulated 7 days after:)


----------



## TripleB

Well as I'm in no doubt that AF is about to fly in (barring some kind of miracle) I have just ordered my conception vits for next month - including some "wellman" ones for DH (he may as well get in on the act!) and I got some Licorice Root (420mg). I liked what I read about them hoping! Is that the right strength and do I take 3 x 3 a day? I think I'll try days 5-9 this month like you did and swap to 3-7 after if necessary (you say jump hoping, I say how high?!). Because I am a complete TTC psychopath I have already worked out (on the basis AF arrives tomorrow) that if I ovulated 4 days earlier next month i.e. CD19 AND I get lucky, my EDD would be my 30th birthday. I've always hated my January birthday but that would be an awesome present! You have cheered me up hoping and given me hope - thanks! :hugs: xxx

EDIT: Hoping - am I also seeing that the LR improved your LP this month??


----------



## Megg33k

Brill new, Kimmy! :hugs:

TripleB - I don't know much about LR, but I live and die by Soy Isoflavones! Both pregnancies! :)


----------



## debgreasby

pink streaks in clear cm?? at 4dpo??? opinions plz!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Megg - if the LR doesn't make me a baby I will be trying the Soy - I'm desperate! :rofl: (note to self: aren't we all you silly mare!) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I call it good! But, I call everything good! Let's see what unbiased people say! :rofl:


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome news Kimmy!!!! yay so happy for you. 

Deb,
Not sure maybe from a really really good egg from ovulation.


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> pink streaks in clear cm?? at 4dpo??? opinions plz!

Dr Google told me last week that sometimes the egg whooshing down the tube can cause a bit of bleeding. Could be on its way to your comfy uterus Deb, dividing into baby cells as we write! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> pink streaks in clear cm?? at 4dpo??? opinions plz!
> 
> Dr Google told me last week that sometimes the egg whooshing down the tube can cause a bit of bleeding. Could be *on its way to your comfy uterus Deb, dividing into baby cells as we write!* xxxClick to expand...

Love it!


----------



## hoping:)

I'm glad to help:hugs:

I think that is the right strenght and 3 pills 3x a day... it should say the same on the bottle. I am going to go out and buy some Royal Jelly and Pollen as well. I am always looking for new ways to improve my game plan although DH likes to go the path of "baby making is magical" and takes no additional thought...which is probably why he is the sane one:haha:

It kind of improved my LP. I typically have an LP of 12 days but not last month so it helped to regulated me again. 

It would be so awesome if your EDD was on your birthday... best present ever!!! If I got pregnant this next cycle my EDD would be our 3rd anniversary:thumbup:


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh i like the thought of the dividing lol


----------



## TripleB

hoping:) said:


> I'm glad to help:hugs:
> 
> I think that is the right strenght and 3 pills 3x a day... it should say the same on the bottle. I am going to go out and buy some Royal Jelly and Pollen as well. I am always looking for new ways to improve my game plan although DH likes to go the path of "baby making is magical" and takes no additional thought...which is probably why he is the sane one:haha:
> 
> It kind of improved my LP. I typically have an LP of 12 days but not last month so it helped to regulated me again.
> 
> It would be so awesome if your EDD was on your birthday... best present ever!!! If I got pregnant this next cycle my EDD would be our 3rd anniversary:thumbup:

Glad to see I'm not the only mentalist that works out what her EDD would be like EVERY MONTH! (Shazza, if you're listening I'm outing you on this too!) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Me too, Deb! That's the best image ever, isn't it?


----------



## Megg33k

Oh right... working out the EDD in advance! I remember thinking... "Ugh, 2 days after Thanksgiving is just inconvenient enough for this cycle to take!" Well, VIOLA!


----------



## TripleB

Dividing so fast it could be twins...how do you feel about this Deb?!!! :rofl: x


----------



## Megg33k

Soooooo.... While we wait on the next BFP... I think you all need to click the link in my siggy to my pregnancy blog and go vote on which knobs I should use on my nursery furniture! :)


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> Oh right... working out the EDD in advance! I remember thinking... "Ugh, 2 days after Thanksgiving is just inconvenient enough for this cycle to take!" Well, VIOLA!

Awwww, your little bean is going to have a very happy birthday every year if the whole country is in holiday mode (Um, I actually don't understand what Thanksgiving is all about - I think its just an excuse for 2 Christmasses right?!) 

I might have to plan a big 30th birthday party just to ensure that inconvenient EDD comes my way with a BFP next month!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

TripleB said:


> Dividing so fast it could be twins...how do you feel about this Deb?!!! :rofl: x

Now that's just mean lmao! Can you imagine if i had twins?? i've got 4 kids already - we'd need a bigger car, and i'd need a new DH coz he would have a heart attack! Actually, his brothers are identical twins ;)

not getting excited, probably just the return of the dreaded spotting and AF will be here early again :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh right... working out the EDD in advance! I remember thinking... "Ugh, 2 days after Thanksgiving is just inconvenient enough for this cycle to take!" Well, VIOLA!
> 
> Awwww, your little bean is going to have a very happy birthday every year if the whole country is in holiday mode (Um, I actually don't understand what Thanksgiving is all about - I think its just an excuse for 2 Christmasses right?!)
> 
> I might have to plan a big 30th birthday party just to ensure that inconvenient EDD comes my way with a BFP next month!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...



No... Its not an excuse for 2 Christmases! LOL Its to celebrate the first meal had between the Pilgrims who landed in the US and the Indians who already inhabited it. The story is that 2 groups that were foreign to one another could come together for the good of all of them and learn from each other and then share a meal! Its a meal that celebrates that event... and a time to give thanks for all the good things in our lives... OR SOME CRAP! :) Its definitely not like Christmas... no gifts or anything... just a HUGE meal with family! But, definitely inconvenient. I always travel for it and I love day after Thanksgiving shopping! :(


----------



## puppymom32

The shopping and the football is the best part of Thanksgiving and the food is pretty good too. 

So I have decided I am gonna start temping again this cycle as I am taking the soy and epo and everything else and want to be sure when I ovulate. So once I start then u all can start stalking me. Yay. Gonna try and start tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Just get me your FF link! :)


----------



## KimmyB

puppymom32 said:


> The shopping and the football is the best part of Thanksgiving and the food is pretty good too.
> 
> So I have decided I am gonna start temping again this cycle as I am taking the soy and epo and everything else and want to be sure when I ovulate. So once I start then u all can start stalking me. Yay. Gonna try and start tomorrow.

Excellent Amy! Another chart to stalk :happydance: Hoping this is your month hun x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i don't like work, too much pages to keep up with when i get home LOL

*Tripple *- i'll believe in magic for you!
if it's not meant to be for me, i'm going to skip a month, 2011... fine, so be it i guess,
but january...no way, still 11 other months it can happen then

*Deb *- no spotting post-O and some spotting, i think it sounds promising!!! i hope so!!!

*Lamburai *- congratulations!!!

*Kimmy*, fabulous news! i can imagine how relieved you must be for now!



TripleB said:


> God yes - bring on the pain!

i keep thinking the same about every symptom i read
"whatever, as long as i get my baby!"



hoping:) said:


> Good morning ladies! Huge temp drop for me today:growlmad: I expect the:witch: to arrive any minute... oh well on to a 2011 baby:thumbup:

aaaw no! damn
2011 it is!!! we can do it!!!



megg33k said:

> No... Its not an excuse for 2 Christmases! LOL *Its to celebrate the first meal had between the Pilgrims who landed in the US and the Indians who already inhabited it. *

yeees!!! doesn't anyone watch "the Adam's family"'s movies anymore? :p hahaha
that's where i got my thanksgiving info from haha


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> megg33k said:
> 
> No... Its not an excuse for 2 Christmases! LOL *Its to celebrate the first meal had between the Pilgrims who landed in the US and the Indians who already inhabited it. *
> 
> yeees!!! doesn't anyone watch "the Adam's family"'s movies anymore? :p hahaha
> that's where i got my thanksgiving info from hahaClick to expand...

:rofl: Good! See... It's educational! :)


----------



## Firedancer41

dawny690 said:


> :shrug: is it groundhog day today? My temps seem to think so excatly the same temp as yesterday 36.77c wierd :wacko: xxxxx

I've had several instances of 2 days in a row temps this cycle. In fact, I've had the same temp (97.18) 4 times already!


----------



## hoping:)

hoping:) said:


> Good morning ladies! Huge temp drop for me today:growlmad: I expect the:witch: to arrive any minute... oh well on to a 2011 baby:thumbup:

aaaw no! damn
2011 it is!!! we can do it!!![/QUOTE]


I know sad day... still haven't had any spotting yet but I just know she is on her way especially with the temp drop. I see you had a temp rise! How are you feeling??


----------



## TripleB

In which case sounds like us Brits are missing out on this food and shopping holiday! Thanks for educating me Megg! And by the way, re: the knobs, you are one organized mummy-to-be (or should that be mommy!) - I think they are all gorgeous, can you use them all somehow?! 

Yay puppymom, we've lured you in! Will look forward to stalking you!

No TB you can't skip next month - unless you get a BFP this month - I need you!

xxx


----------



## TripleB

In which case sounds like us Brits are missing out on this food and shopping holiday! Thanks for educating me Megg! And by the way, re: the knobs, you are one organized mummy-to-be (or should that be mommy!) - I think they are all gorgeous, can you use them all somehow?! 

Yay puppymom, we've lured you in! Will look forward to stalking you!

No TB you can't skip next month - unless you get a BFP this month - I need you!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh right... working out the EDD in advance! I remember thinking... "Ugh, 2 days after Thanksgiving is just inconvenient enough for this cycle to take!" Well, VIOLA!
> 
> Awwww, your little bean is going to have a very happy birthday every year if the whole country is in holiday mode (Um, I actually don't understand what Thanksgiving is all about - I think its just an excuse for 2 Christmasses right?!)
> 
> I might have to plan a big 30th birthday party just to ensure that inconvenient EDD comes my way with a BFP next month!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I reckon it is. We only get one christmas - that's so unfair lol

Megg - voted on your handles.


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Dividing so fast it could be twins...how do you feel about this Deb?!!! :rofl: x
> 
> Now that's just mean lmao! Can you imagine if i had twins?? i've got 4 kids already - we'd need a bigger car, and i'd need a new DH coz he would have a heart attack! Actually, his brothers are identical twins ;)
> 
> not getting excited, probably just the return of the dreaded spotting and AF will be here early again :cry:Click to expand...


He'll get over it Deb, with 4 kids already you're clearly a supermum, what's 2 more?! Stay positive Hun, stay away rubbish spotting - unless you mean something! :hugs: x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ooops I see thanksgiving was explained already lol.

I have never used ov sticks before so not sure if this means anything but they are getting darker, last nights was and then more so tonight so if that carries on it should be positive in a day or so but as I say never used before so I don't know. It's typical though as I really shouldn't try while I have an infection.

Tripleb - do you fancy a trip to Farnborough to punch someone? I just told my Mums biological mother that we lost Isabella. She said and I quote "Oh you weren't pregnant again - thank God you lost it". I swear I have never been so angry in all my life.

Kimmy- glad your scan and bloods went well.


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: Vickie - some people! Try not to let someone so insensitive upset you (sending bad vibes in the direction of Farnborough as I type!). It wouldn't have mattered if you had 20 kids, Isabella is missed every day and so she should be. X


----------



## debgreasby

[/QUOTE]He'll get over it Deb, with 4 kids already you're clearly a supermum, what's 2 more?! Stay positive Hun, stay away rubbish spotting - unless you mean something! :hugs: x[/QUOTE]

I've got 2 step sons from my 1st marriage too, they're 16 and 18, and treat my house like their second home lol


----------



## maratobe

morning girls!
well NEGETIVE......:(:cry::cry:
so ill prob just sit around and wait for AF....
sorry


----------



## TripleB

Oh mara, I'm sorry hun :hugs:. Give it a few days and if AF doesn't show maybe test again? I'll keep up the positive thoughts for you and of course we'll all be here if it's on to another cycle, I hope it's not though. It's bedtime for me now but will check in on you in the morning. X


----------



## maratobe

thanx hun! yeah im gonna wait it out and see if AF comes....still got all my symptoms :hugs: night hun xx


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck Mara! FX for you:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> In which case sounds like us Brits are missing out on this food and shopping holiday! Thanks for educating me Megg! And by the way, re: the knobs, you are one organized *mummy-to-be (or should that be mommy!) *- I think they are all gorgeous, can you use them all somehow?!
> 
> Yay puppymom, we've lured you in! Will look forward to stalking you!
> 
> No TB you can't skip next month - unless you get a BFP this month - I need you!
> 
> xxx

I've actually come to like "mummy"... So, its all good! :)

I don't know how I'd use them all! LOL But, I'll keep the option in mind! :rofl: I can't wait to buy my furniture! :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

mummy suits you megg!! :)
how is everyone today???


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good! How are you? Thanks, btw! I think its cuter to hear a kid say "Mummy" than "Mommy" too! LOL


----------



## maratobe

LOL we would all give anything to hear that!!
how are your symptoms going?? got any more lately??


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! Yes we would! LOL

Symptoms... I get out of breath easily (didn't know this was pregnancy related until tonight), heart palpitations, sobbing like a fool!!!, and I get tightening of the lower abdominal area/uterus! The internet and a nurse friend suggest that its Braxton Hicks which can sometimes begin as early as the 2nd month... which I'm technically in! EEP @ that though!



https://www.epigee.org/pregnancy/braxton_hicks.html said:

> When do Braxton Hicks Contractions Begin?
> Typically, you should start experiencing Braxton Hicks contractions around your 28th week. This being said, early Braxton Hicks contractions can start during the second month in some women. You may find that you don't even feel these contractions the first few times that they happen. If you were pregnant before, you may find that this time around your Braxton Hicks contractions are actually much stronger.

I was telling her what I was feeling because it was weird... and she said they were Braxton Hicks. I thought it was way early (even though she said it wasn't) and the internet confirms that it's not! Its weird but REALLY reassuring! :)


----------



## maratobe

thats really interesting!!!
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... and weird! LOL Trust me.... I thought it sounded crazy until I looked it up! I just thought it was this "weird thing" that I felt! Who knew?!


----------



## maratobe

learn something new every day huh??
xx


----------



## Megg33k

Apparently! LOL


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

that is weird! i didnt get any until last trimestr with my little girl! lucky you get them this early. hee hee


----------



## maratobe

i just am having a really eye opening day today LOL


----------



## Megg33k

I guess that's "luck"... I don't know... It feels weird! I feel crazy saying that's what it is... but she picked up on it right away by the way I described it (she's 27 weeks almost)! And, I said there was no way because it was too early! But, she was sure... and the internet did agree! I feel silly even saying that's what it is though! I mean... How could it be? Consider me shocked... for real!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm sooo sleepy this week... i just don't know if it's bc something is going on (but probably not)
or bc kids at work are sooo tiring and demanding (which they are!!!)
i drove home and spent most of my evening on the couch, watching my shows trying not to fall asleep.
eventually went to bed at 10.30pm again and slept nicely 'till 6.30am
bc then i had to go potty and i was overwhelmed with this wave of nausea, terrific...
if this would be morning sickness...awesome... if it's the stomach flu...not so awesome!
i napped in the couch 'till my alarm went off, with a 12lbs kitteh jumping on and off my tummy lol
and temp at 6.30am was up again (even after walking all the way to the bathroom on a cold floor, win!)

that's it... have to get ready for work now, so... back in 11 hours, i'm sure you girls will make sure i have plenty to read when i get back!



TripleB said:


> No TB you can't skip next month - unless you get a BFP this month - I need you!
> 
> xxx

i'll cheer you on, no worries!!! i'll even SS with you hahahaha



maratobe said:


> LOL we would all give anything to hear that!!
> how are your symptoms going?? got any more lately??

come to work with me!!!

a few days ago one of my fav kiddo's came to hug me and said "mamamamama"!
and another once said "maaam... oops.. Kiiim" LOL
soooooo adorable, makes you melt!!!


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> i'm sooo sleepy this week... i just don't know if it's bc something is going on (but probably not)
> or bc kids at work are sooo tiring and demanding (which they are!!!)
> i drove home and spent most of my evening on the couch, watching my shows trying not to fall asleep.
> eventually went to bed at 10.30pm again and slept nicely 'till 6.30am
> bc then i had to go potty and i was overwhelmed with this wave of nausea, terrific...
> if this would be morning sickness...awesome... if it's the stomach flu...not so awesome!
> i napped in the couch 'till my alarm went off, with a 12lbs kitteh jumping on and off my tummy lol
> and temp at 6.30am was up again (even after walking all the way to the bathroom on a cold floor, win!)
> 
> that's it... have to get ready for work now, so... back in 11 hours, i'm sure you girls will make sure i have plenty to read when i get back!
> 
> 
> 
> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> No TB you can't skip next month - unless you get a BFP this month - I need you!
> 
> xxx
> 
> i'll cheer you on, no worries!!! i'll even SS with you hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> LOL we would all give anything to hear that!!
> how are your symptoms going?? got any more lately??Click to expand...
> 
> come to work with me!!!
> 
> *a few days ago one of my fav kiddo's came to hug me and said "mamamamama"!
> and another once said "maaam... oops.. Kiiim" LOL
> soooooo adorable, makes you melt!!!*Click to expand...

Very jealous of your job! But, I'd cry every time it happened, I'm sure! I cry sooooo very often! LOL


----------



## maratobe

awwww that gorgeous!!!
YAY for a high temp again this morning hunni!!! :hugs: for everything crossed for you!!
have a good day at work and we will see you when you get home xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... I forgot to look! But, just did! Love the temp, TB! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Hey girls. Temp has dropped again today, AF had better arrive. I am so over this cycle! I've already planned my pregnancy around an LMP of 1 April so bring it on witch (how's that for PMA!). Mara, glad to see you haven't given up hope, like your new ticker hun! Megg, v interesting about the braxton hicks - that geek-bud of yours has got attitude! TB, love the temp rise, nausea and tiredness - BFP BFP BFP! You HAVE to get one this cycle if you're skipping next month! Last day of work today then 4-day weekend - woohoo! X


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls
i thought i'ld come over here and join you guys and hopefully join in your pact as well. I cant wait for O to come hopefull it will hold out tillni get back from SA though so i have a chance after missing out last month.


----------



## maratobe

thanx tripleB xx will have an updated photo in my journal tonight!!
aussie where are you from hun?? and good luck xxx :dust:


----------



## debgreasby

Morning!

Mara, keep the faith! Triple, hope AF hurries up so you can start a new cycle.

AFM, temp up again, :happydance: but more streaky CM. Hmmm.


----------



## dawny690

:( temp down happy april fools to me :cry: but have you seen 2016's chart :D xxxxx


----------



## maratobe

awww im sorry dawny!!! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Ooooh Deb, that lovely dip yesterday and the streaky CM - you know what I'm thinking! And I see FF has decided to cooperate again and given you back your crosshairs (you tell it!).

Give it an hour and I expect to report that its CD1!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Triple, stop making me get excited! DH is feeling quite hopeful coz my boobies hurt lol.

Really wish you were gonna get your :bfp: TTC really does suck! wELL, IF af is on her way, at least you have a plan for this cycle!! Go PMA!!!


----------



## TripleB

You know, getting excited for other people helps me get through this whole sucky business! Do tell me if I'm going OTT though! (But if you have me, all your other mates on here and your DH backing you this month it has to be a good sign huh?!)

The other thing I do is plan! I've added something new to each cycle - something's got to work eventually! The end of this cycle would be 6 months to the day since my ERPC and I want something to show for it!


----------



## maratobe

you go get them hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

dawny690 said:


> :( temp down happy april fools to me :cry: but have you seen 2016's chart :D xxxxx

So sorry Dawny, that was a cruel joke your body played on you. I think 2016 is recovering from a loss and testing to see HCG dropping. :hugs: 2016 if you're reading this. x


----------



## debgreasby

Get as excited as you like hunni - i'm the same!


----------



## dawny690

Oh sorry :( xxxx


----------



## maratobe

its ok hun :hugs: our thoughts are with you 2016!!


----------



## posh

Its good to see there is still lots of PMA in here - you can do it girls :happydance:
I kinda miss being in here!


----------



## debgreasby

Come visit whenever you like ;)


----------



## TripleB

Ah bless you posh, come in and sprinkle us with your preggo hormones as often as you like hun! Hope you're feeling relaxed and enjoying your pregnancy (but also hope you're feeling rough as a dog - in the nicest possible way!)

AF still hasn't arrived properly - I know she's gonna, its just a case of whether its today or tomorrow. Hurry up witch! And you'd better enjoy yourself because you won't be coming back in 2010 you hear me! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Not loving the news in here today... What with temp droppings and what not! :( This was NOT the plan! I'm going to think as hard as I can about high temps and absent :witch: for both of you!

TB - I need you to get that BFP!

Deb - Then you! :winkwink:


----------



## debgreasby

Will do my best :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> AFM, temp up again, :happydance: but more streaky CM. Hmmm.

wow and how your temp shot up!!! goooo Deb!
hope the streaky cm is just a random weirdness of nature 
OR a sign it's going very well!!!



aussiettc said:


> hi girls
> i thought i'ld come over here and join you guys and hopefully join in your pact as well. I cant wait for O to come hopefull it will hold out tillni get back from SA though so i have a chance after missing out last month.

allrighty *adding you to signature*



TripleB said:


> TB, love the temp rise, nausea and tiredness - BFP BFP BFP! You HAVE to get one this cycle if you're skipping next month! Last day of work today then 4-day weekend - woohoo! X

i'll try my best... although all the trying has been done already hahaha, but ya know :p



Megg33k said:


> TB - I need you to get that BFP!
> 
> Deb - Then you! :winkwink:

aye aye captain! *salutes*


----------



## tinybutterfly

been nauseous at work too at some point, haven't been able to eat a whole lot either,
so maybe stomach bug after all...time will tell...

i actually hope FF made a mistake (and i was wrong myself) and that i actually O'd that sunday instead of thursday, 
would make the bfn's more acceptable

now i'm off to go fix my chart bc aparently i've played around with it a bit too much this morning hahaha, it's not even showing dpo anymore


----------



## Megg33k

I think Sunday might be more accurate, tbh! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## TripleB

Where the hell is my AF? - Its "almost" here (TMI) but not quite. And I'm 14dpo with a 12-day LP. Hmmmmmmm, I'm stupid for even thinking it... x


----------



## debgreasby

hmmm, how annoyingly frustrating!


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Where the hell is my AF? - Its "almost" here (TMI) but not quite. And I'm 14dpo with a 12-day LP. Hmmmmmmm, I'm stupid for even thinking it... x

no way, if i'm getting it... you're getting it too, nem!!! deal with it :p


----------



## tinybutterfly

there, i've done the override and i'm back at 11dpo now, feeling ok about it...


----------



## Vickieh1981

TB - I think Sunday looks about right for you to have ovulated too.

TripleB - Did you test hun?

I'm annoyed as I had darkening ov tests yesterday and today they are fainter again. So back to just waiting still. Getting bored now lol


----------



## TripleB

Oh yes TB, I've thought that when looking at your chart before! I am running to the loo every 10 mins but she's still not here! I've had my "on to another month" glass or two of wine though! I'm just being loopy, I should just be happy with a 14 day LP! Hmmmmm Vickie, I never see the fade-in pattern some get on OPKs, just a positive out of nowhere so keep testing hun (one of the reasons I moved to CBFM) x

EDIT: No I didn't test Vickie, don't have any left and ALL the signs are AF is about to fly in!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Oh yes TB, I've thought that when looking at your chart before! I am running to the loo every 10 mins but she's still not here! I've had my "on to another month" glass or two of wine though! I'm just being loopy, I should just be happy with a 14 day LP! Hmmmmm Vickie, I never see the fade-in pattern some get on OPKs, just a positive out of nowhere so keep testing hun (one of the reasons I moved to CBFM) x
> 
> EDIT: No I didn't test Vickie, don't have any left and ALL the signs are AF is about to fly in!

I have tons of tests. You should have nipped round here lol. I will just test each evening then. All my other signs say its getting close (like within the next week I reckon) so I just have to wait. TBH it would be best to wait another four days so the antibiotics are finished


----------



## ablacketer

YAY! it looks like my first cycle after MC isnt going to be too badly out of wack! Nice temp jump and it stayed up today! YAY OV!


----------



## TripleB

Looks good ablacketer! X


----------



## maratobe

morning girls!
tripleB i yelled at her yesterday she isnt coming to you LOL
tinybutterfly 11DPO....put you way back!!
AFM i got another high temp this morning

i cant stay long cause i have to go to work soon xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:dance: :happydance: yay mara now go :test: :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

morning... don't have anything to report, temp dropped a bit, bad me for sleeping with my feet out of the bed again lol
i'll see what the weekend brings


----------



## Megg33k

Meh... I think it still looks fine! Cover those feet, silly!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i dreamt about taking a million tests this night, all came back with bfp's, clear ones
so i took a test this morning... it's stronger than myself

*must join the "screw my faint line" club*

bc... a LINE is a LINE, dammit!!!!!

oooh pls pls pls be darker on Easter Sunday!

couldn't report this earlier bc it was still dark outside and i wasn't 100% sure if i saw
it right under our yellow-indoor-lights


----------



## KimmyB

How exciting! Hope this is it for you TB!


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> i dreamt about taking a million tests this night, all came back with bfp's, clear ones
> so i took a test this morning... it's stronger than myself
> 
> *must join the "screw my faint line" club*
> 
> bc... a LINE is a LINE, dammit!!!!!
> 
> oooh pls pls pls be darker on Easter Sunday!
> 
> couldn't report this earlier bc it was still dark outside and i wasn't 100% sure if i saw
> it right under our yellow-indoor-lights

EEK! That's exciting! OMG! I'm saying CONGRATS now! :hugs:

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2790/4481031434_5e50a18a12_o.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*img]https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2790/4481031434_5e50a18a12_o.jpg[*/img]



As for me... Screw Ocular Migraines! Just experienced one (still in it actually), and then found what its called! It BLOWS! Horizontal lines, blurred vision, headache, and unable to focus my vision!

Here's an article: https://www.thehealthguide.org/migraine/ocular-migraine-pregnancy-a-bizarre-case-indeed/

P.S. It will probably keep happening, it will probably happen in subsequent pregnancies, it will probably get worse, and there is NO fix for it! Great!


----------



## debgreasby

Fx'd TB!!


----------



## Tulip

Excellent news TB! :yipee:

And nice chart Deb.... following Charlie's line beautifully. Is that Jasmine's chart you've also got on your overlay? xx


----------



## debgreasby

Erm, i think so yeah Nik. Really hope it's a good sign. Trying not to SS but can't help it lol!

~baaaaad wind lol
~peeing loads
~more spots than a dalmation
~tired
~boobs hurt
~weird crampy feeling near belly button.

think that's it. I'm probably just cracking up lmao!


----------



## dawny690

TB hope its nice and dark sunday for you but congrats hun xxxx

Me- Temp down come on :witch: land if your coming and get it over with will you xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Yay TB! Fingers crossed for a darker line on Sunday - we need to get these ticks moving again on the banner. And how about you mara, have I missed you testing again?

Guess what? Still no bl**dy AF! I don't understand because my temp is dropping beautifully (if the line was going the other way I'd be very proud). Think I'm just going to have to buy some more tests this morning, this is getting silly... X


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> Erm, i think so yeah Nik. Really hope it's a good sign. Trying not to SS but can't help it lol!
> 
> ~baaaaad wind lol
> ~peeing loads
> ~more spots than a dalmation
> ~tired
> ~boobs hurt
> ~weird crampy feeling near belly button.
> 
> think that's it. I'm probably just cracking up lmao!

Oooh I so hope this is it. Your dates would be so perfect :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

More spots than a dalmation Deb? Love it! I have the opposite, I'm usually looking like a teenager on a diet of burger and chips at this time of the month but skin is crystal clear like the last time I was pregnant - arrrgh! X


----------



## debgreasby

:test: !!


----------



## dawny690

I think triple should :test: :muaha: xxxx


----------



## TripleB

:rofl: I'm going to girls! Just need to get my arse out of my pyjamas and into town! I'm craving hot cross buns too so it will be this morning! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Woohoo!!


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: go in jimjams just :test: already :lol: xxx


----------



## TripleB

If it was just the jimjams that would be ok (and wouldn't be the first time I've left the house in them!) but I have medusa-hair (seriously, do you remember that advert for hair gel where the gorilla came into the bedroom in the middle of the night and messed up the guy's hair while he slept? That happens to me every night!) The world is not ready to see my untamed barnet on a bank holiday! Give me an hour or so - I'm searching for holidays on the internet - priorities! x


----------



## debgreasby

TripleB said:


> If it was just the jimjams that would be ok (and wouldn't be the first time I've left the house in them!) but I have medusa-hair (seriously, do you remember that advert for hair gel where the gorilla came into the bedroom in the middle of the night and messed up the guy's hair while he slept? That happens to me every night!) The world is not ready to see my untamed barnet on a bank holiday! Give me an hour or so - I'm searching for holidays on the internet - priorities! x

:haha: that's so funny. I'm still in my pjs, not planning on getting out of them either. DH is taking all 4 kids swimming later, i've promised to be very nice to him in return :blush:

Hurry up woman! :kiss:


----------



## TripleB

Good DH! That's what a busy Mum like you needs on a bank holiday - a bit of peace! I'm going to get my arse into gear within the next hour - promise! x


----------



## maratobe

YAY tinybuttefly xxxxx congrats hunni!!!
tripleB good luck testing hun :hugs:

i took one yesterday hun its in my journal!
i peed 6 times at work today YAY hahahaha
im gonna buy a test tomorrow morning, OH is taking me out for breakfast and giving me money to buy what ever i want......somethings up with him LOL
xxxxx


----------



## TripleB

Ah yes I missed a lot of tests there! I am seeing the faint lines hun! A pair of matching BFPs for you and TB I think (and some much needed ticks on the third line of the banner!) Enjoy your spending spree hun! x


----------



## maratobe

i just pray that the lines get darker and then i will really be happy!! even the possiblity of being pregnant right now with 2 faint lines really excites me!!
xxxxx


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> i dreamt about taking a million tests this night, all came back with bfp's, clear ones
> so i took a test this morning... it's stronger than myself
> 
> *must join the "screw my faint line" club*
> 
> bc... a LINE is a LINE, dammit!!!!!
> 
> oooh pls pls pls be darker on Easter Sunday!
> 
> couldn't report this earlier bc it was still dark outside and i wasn't 100% sure if i saw
> it right under our yellow-indoor-lights

come and join our line is a line damnit it club hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Good news for Mara and TB.

TripleB - you are killing me here, go and get a test.

Debs - I can believe how your chart just slots over Charlies perfectly

AFM. No sign of ovulation yet, in some ways this is good as dh has just had surgery and not up to bding for a few days anyway and I need to finish the antibiotics but I am so impatient to know what will happen. Oh well off to the garden centre for some pretty stuff for my little girls grave.


----------



## TripleB

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! HELP!

I just did a Tesco test under the most ridiculous conditions - had been to the loo before I went to the supermarket, was out for about half an hour running in for hot cross buns and a pregnancy test :rofl: (got completely drenched in the process - horrible weather), came back, could only manage about 1cm of pee in a cup so held the stick in at an angle so it was just covered and kept it there until the liquid had covered both windows.

Sat there staring at it for about 2 mins and just as I was about to throw it in the bin I THINK a faint line appeared. Screamed for my DH, he said he couldn't see anything but when I made him look properly (typical man), he agreed there is something there! Have taken a few pics but then the battery conked out on the camera so I've stuck it on charge for 10 mins and will post here in a min. You can just about see something - anyone know how to do the invert thing?

My heart is racing 10 to the dozen! I still have spotting but its very dark brown and I had exactly this last time I was pregnant (thought it was AF) and it hasn't got any "flow" - but that ended in MMC - not a good sign? Argh, I'm all over the place! And shouldn't it be darker by 14 dpo???? Last time I didn't test until later because I thought it was AF but realised it wasn't heavy enough so was probably about 18dpo when I got a BFP.

Sorry, I'm babbling - I think I'm going to pass out!

Pics to follow!


----------



## lolly25

omg its all happening!!!!
tb and mara sounds really good x x 
TripleB wana see pics !!!!! x
Debs charts looking really good x yay c'mon all the BFP's :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TripleB

So here goes, what do you think? Are my eyes deceiving me? (And if anyone knows how to invert, can you explain or do it for me please?) :wacko:

https://s891.photobucket.com/albums/ac112/louiseprater/Paul/?action=view&current=BFP4.jpg

https://s891.photobucket.com/albums/ac112/louiseprater/Paul/?action=view&current=BFP3.jpg

https://s891.photobucket.com/albums/ac112/louiseprater/Paul/?action=view&current=BFP2.jpg

https://s891.photobucket.com/albums/ac112/louiseprater/Paul/?action=view&current=BFP1.jpg

xxx


----------



## TripleB

Oh crap that didn't work - hang-on...x


----------



## debgreasby

Oh the suspense!!


----------



## KimmyB

TripleB pics asap lady! I think it sounds good! And there is no way you'd get a dark line after not holding your pee long enough to get more than 1cm at 14dpo!! Eek!!x


----------



## TripleB

I don't know how to do it! Someone tell me! xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry I wasn't telling you off on the last post - I tried to post it before you tried to post your pics!!x


----------



## KimmyB

Oh no I don't know either!! Argh! The suspense is killimg me! Anyone know???


----------



## debgreasby

click the paperclip icon a box will open to upload pics


----------



## TripleB

The files are too big. How about if you check out this link: https://s891.photobucket.com/albums/ac112/louiseprater/TripleB/ 

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Bloody hell! I checked it, i see it! :bfp:


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop whoop, am so mega happy for you, i may cry!


----------



## KimmyB

Bloody hell TripleB you're f*cking pregnant!!!!! Sorry for the language ladies I am just soooooooo happy for my friend :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: x


----------



## debgreasby

Me too! Just ran into the kitchen to tell DH lol. Whoopy whoop!


----------



## debgreasby

OMG that means the whole top line of the pact will be ticked off!


----------



## KimmyB

Glad I'm not alone Deb :thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

OMG OMG OMG! Thank you ladies! My DH is trying to peel me off the ceiling - he's playing the pessimistic role, doesn't believe the line-is-a-line thing! I really want to believe it but my head is spinning (would love to pop a few nurofens but I suppose thats not allowed right?!). Oh jeez, I really thought it was all over this month (check out my chart!!!). I think I need to go any buy a digi for the morning - its the only way my DH will believe it. God I hope this isn't a nasty trick and that if its real it's a sticky one. I had this spotting last time and really wanted my next BFP to be spot-free - here comes a 12 week stress-fest... x


----------



## TripleB

And yay for the top line being completed (I hope!) Deb - I fully expect to see you as the first tick on the bottom line (unless Dawny is going to sneak a late one in like I did!) x


----------



## debgreasby

No nurofen - just paracetamol missy!! Hurrah for your lines! They are great for non held pee!!! Can't wait to see the digi! he will believe it soon enough! 

Try not to stress, the spotting will be your bean making a snuggly bed! Whoop whoop Happy Easter!


----------



## TripleB

KimmyB said:


> Bloody hell TripleB you're f*cking pregnant!!!!! Sorry for the language ladies I am just soooooooo happy for my friend :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: x




debgreasby said:


> Me too! Just ran into the kitchen to tell DH lol. Whoopy whoop!

You two are lovely - thank you so much :hugs: xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Honey you are pregnant. Get a digi for tomorrow! But I bet it would show up today if you saved your pee for long enough....?My line was nowhere near that visible for ages! Well done you! I'm not going to say "don't stress" because I know you will! But just think, what would you rather have? The worry and a little bean growing inside you OR no worry and no little beanie? I know which one we would all chose. I know it's not easy hun but you're pregnant, first hurdle gone! well done lovely. Must be even more of a wonderful feeling after you thought your were out. I am over the moon for you bump buddy! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

My DH can see your line too! I am too excited lmao!


----------



## TripleB

Can your DH have a word with mine then please Deb? Actaully - they are both called Paul (noticed that from your chart heading!)

We are going to go out for a little walk in a minute - need to get out of the house! There's a chemist up the road so will go and get some digis for the morning. 

Kimmy you are right hun, I'll take the beanie! Please please please let this all be ok and we can be bump buddies! For the meantime I'm going to update my chart - may as well enjoy every minute!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, it always takes him some convincing to see my lines, but he can see other peoples! Men.

Enjoy your walk! Loving the updated chart ;)


----------



## hoping:)

OMG TripleB!!! CONGRATS on the :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> i dreamt about taking a million tests this night, all came back with bfp's, clear ones
> so i took a test this morning... it's stronger than myself
> 
> *must join the "screw my faint line" club*
> 
> bc... a LINE is a LINE, dammit!!!!!
> 
> oooh pls pls pls be darker on Easter Sunday!
> 
> couldn't report this earlier bc it was still dark outside and i wasn't 100% sure if i saw
> it right under our yellow-indoor-lights


A line is a line... woooohooo!!! CONGRATS on the :bfp:!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

THAT'S NOT BLOODY FAINT! You're fucking pregnant! OMG! :wohoo: OMG! OMG! OMG! :yipee: EEK! SOOOO happy for you! :happydance: Oh... and CONGRATS! :winkwink:


----------



## lolly25

OMG so made up for you TripleB :dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: The link wont let me see the bloody pic thou :dohh::dohh:




EDIT***** so wanna see the pic anyone help me it opens a new window then says error!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Here are TripleB's tests!
 



Attached Files:







tripleb1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 7









tripleb2.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5









tripleb3.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5









tripleb4.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lolly25

Thanks megg :thumbup::thumbup:
OMG TripleB thats one BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance: mine was fainter than that and i got a 1-2 on a cbd :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dawny690

OMFG Triple thats not faint your preggers :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I have banner updates... I say updates because I'm covering our "on the fence" girls!

update 6 normal
https://i39.tinypic.com/29x7m7k.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i39.tinypic.com/29x7m7k.jpg[*/IMG]

update 6 small 
https://i42.tinypic.com/vor3th.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i42.tinypic.com/vor3th.jpg[*/IMG]

update 6 tiny 
https://i43.tinypic.com/2dv9b8k.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/2dv9b8k.jpg[*/IMG]

Then... the ones we will be using soon so they're already up and ready to go when the girls say OK!


normal
https://i39.tinypic.com/2jihs3.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i39.tinypic.com/2jihs3.jpg[*/IMG]

small
https://i44.tinypic.com/2vb2zdl.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i44.tinypic.com/2vb2zdl.jpg[*/IMG]

tiny
https://i39.tinypic.com/rwm5o8.jpg

Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i39.tinypic.com/rwm5o8.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## TripleB

Thank you thank you ladies! I am in complete disbelief! I've got my digis for tomorrow morning (went out for a quick walk with DH and ended up staying out for a few hours and walked 10k - we had a lot to talk about!). He is still very dubious so I pray I see those words in the morning so he believes me! I still have this brown spotting that is bothering me but I guess there is nothing I can do about it so will try and chill out. Going out for dinner with my Dad this evening and would usually be knocking back the vino - designated driver status for me!

Megg - I knew you would be able to post the pics for me clever girl - thanks hun, you're a star.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Anytime, honey! I need to change my banner.. just realized I posted them and didn't bother with changing mine! HA! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

OMG Tripple!!!! i kneeew it!!!!!!!!! aaaah yay yay yay!!!

that really isn't a faint line missy, that's a proper line! whoohoooooo

now THAT is great news to come home to!


----------



## Tulip

WOOHOOOOOOO Triple! I had been wondering, despite the spotting :D Congratulations welcome to Club Paranoia lol! xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

When do we get to change to the other banner, TB?! I want to! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

when i get a line like Tripple's hahahaha, hopefully sunday :)


----------



## debgreasby

Are you not testing tomorrow TB?? And are there pics anywhere of your other tests??


----------



## Megg33k

Ha! I probably wouldn't be checked off yet if I was waiting for that! LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh wow - you are pregnant TripleB. I can't believe I went out for the day and missed that.

Huge congratulations - now can you send me dust my way (even ovulation vibes would be good now)


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Are you not testing tomorrow TB?? And are there pics anywhere of your other tests??

nope, not tomorrow...

only have 4 tests left (which sounds like alot, i know :p)
but i still have to order my new package on ebay and those take 2 weeks to arrive,
besides, i can't imagine this incredibly faintfaint line to be much darker tomorrow,

last time at 16dpo it was kinda like what Tripple has, so... patience my girls lol

oh, no photo's no, well, i do have them... but they're taken in dusk environment, 
they're not really great...
bc when i leave it's dusky and when i get home it's starting to get dark again,
this is why i love the weekend hahaha

also, i have to be sneaky around bf's back (and he's been home sick all week)
bc when i do get my bfp i want to surprise him with it hehe, kinda like i did last time.
only this time i have a little song (silly one though hahaha) i want to sing to him to tell him


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! I can't wait for you to sing your song to him so I can change my banner! :)


----------



## debgreasby

That's so sweet TB. 

I have so many tests lol. 

I have 

7 Superdrug (was 8 but i used one this morning lol) 

8 IC

2 Asda

4 pink casette tests

2 Cheapie 25mui

2 CB digi


hahahahahaha


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Deb I love the way they are fully catalogued too!


----------



## debgreasby

Aren't everybody's??? :blush::blush:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just ordered mine
i assume monday is a holiday everywhere (easter monday, everything is closed here)
so they'll ship tuesday, then 'bout two weeks 'till i get them, that's around april 20.
means between today and then (or today and sunday, bc then af is due) i have to be happy enough with 4 tests

it's hard LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Aren't everybody's??? :blush::blush:

mm yeah, but not that openly hahahahaha


----------



## Tulip

To be fair, Deb has never been known to hide her HPTs under a bushel :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

not to us anyway hahahaha


----------



## debgreasby

Ah you know me soooo well lol


----------



## maratobe

WOOHOO tripleB!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance
im sooooooooo happy for you hun!!
its 7am here and im up so bloody early lol
another high temp for me! and we are off for breakfast very soon xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Mara! When do we get to see your tick?


----------



## maratobe

gosh im bloody hoping today hahaha
im gonna buy one this morning but it wont be with FMU cause i was busting so had to go this morning hahaha


----------



## debgreasby

Cool! Enjoy your breakfast x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Deb - you are as bad as me testing at 6dpo. I am getting the urge to poas and havent even bloody ovulated yet lol.

I also have tons of tests. 3 digis, 8 first response and 20 cheapies lol

Tinybutterfly - whereabouts are you? Why does it take 2 weeks to get your tests to you?


----------



## Megg33k

Deb - Did I read correctly that you tested this morning and didn't post a pic?!?! WTF? I can handle you testing at 6dpo! But, not posting a pic is unacceptable!!!

I can run down my list of pee sticks... Ready?

1 FRER

Yep... That's what I own! I've had it since 14dpo... I bought a 3 pack. I peed on my 15dpo one that you all saw... I peed on one at 19dpo and it was just almost identical to my 15dpo one (What else is new? At least there were 2 lines!)... and I have a 3rd that I'll break out after I have a scan that shows everything is okay! :) Once I know its all okay, then I'll be okay to use the last and see if I'm EVER going to get a decent line. That's a ways off yet though.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Tinybutterfly - whereabouts are you? Why does it take 2 weeks to get your tests to you?

i'm in belgium... that's not the problem (shipping from uk or usa takes about a week),
but the package has to come from asia, and their postal services are sloooow (esp china).

i don't mind that much, it's better than nothing haha


----------



## Megg33k

When you highlight yourself, we'll have more BFPs than not! :)


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

Put me down for the 25th. i know that is so far from now! i am still bleeding for chrissakes! :)) so you dont want to take another test meg33k? why? i would be all over it and not being able to help myself especially if i didnt get a 2nd line. i even test when my period is clearly here to make sure :)) i know im nutso. when do you go to the doctor? so mara are you prego already? alot of people are checked off in your signerture meg33k! that is awesome! i hope this month is it for me even if it is my 1st month trying!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay, girls! I'm going out of town for the weekend! Love you and miss you all! I'll be on in the evenings for a bit probably... when all the Brits are well and truly asleep unfortunately... and probably in bed before the Aussies wake up! WTF America? C'mon! Give me a break! LOL Happy Easter, girls! :hugs:



WntAnthrBBad said:


> Put me down for the 25th. i know that is so far from now! i am still bleeding for chrissakes! :)) so you dont want to take another test meg33k? why? i would be all over it and not being able to help myself especially if i didnt get a 2nd line. i even test when my period is clearly here to make sure :)) i know im nutso. when do you go to the doctor? so mara are you prego already? alot of people are checked off in your signerture meg33k! that is awesome! i hope this month is it for me even if it is my 1st month trying!

We'll look for your BFP on the 25th then! :)

Why don't I want to take another test? Loaded question! I've never even made a 10mIU OPK go positive when testing 2-3 times a day! If I get A 2ND LINE... that's as good as it gets for me in my experience! I don't want to stress myself out over it! I wasted the little time I had with my last pregnancy doing that very thing. I've gotten 2nd lines... I had one at 15dpo and one at 19dpo. I don't see a point in my testing over and over again! Its just a waste of money I could be spending on my baby!

We do have a ton of people checked off already... hoping to check off two more before the weekend is over! :)

I hope you get it this month... even if it is your first month trying! Good luck, honey! :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Come on mara test please xxxx


----------



## dawny690

I wish the :witch: would hurry up and show her face already I know she is coming look at my temp that says it all xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> WOOHOOOOOOO Triple! I had been wondering, despite the spotting :D Congratulations welcome to Club Paranoia lol! xxxx

Hell yeah I've arrived in Club Paranoia, I've skipped the basic membership and jumped straight to platinum! 

I'm afraid to say I'm hating this already. This evening my brown spotting has turned to red blood mixed with a lot of ewcm. Its only light - if I hadn't taken a test earlier I would have put it in as the first day of AF. This is exactly what happened last time except that I assumed it was AF then and only tested a few days later when it kind of disappeared. However, I contiued to spot lightly for the entire 11 weeks until I insisted on a scan and MMC was discovered. I've got 2 theories:

1) This is just the way my body reacts to pregnancy (some people do bleed lightly around the time of their period right?) and it doesn't mean that the random genetic mix-up that causes MMC will happen again this time; or
2) Its history about to repeat itself.

I feel like I'm getting ahead of myself because I need the reassurance of a temp rise and a +ve digi to even believe this is happening but at the same time I'm already in panic mode. If I do get that +ve in the morning I'm going to call the docs next week and try and get an early scan for a few weeks later. No point in having it before 6 weeks because I need the reassurance of a heartbeat.

Sorry to spill all this on here ladies but I'm definately not ready for the PAL section yet! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i kind of lost my "faith" in temp droppings... they seem to result in bfp's around here.
it seems like a big drop, i know... but still... mara's went all the way to a pre-O low temp
before shooting up again, who knows...

bedtime for me, night night my ladies!

eta: this reply was meant for Dawny



Tripple, you can stay here with us! sprinkle some magic dust on us, stuff like that.
keep faith in your body... the odds are small right


----------



## maratobe

im pretty sure its negetive girls!!
time to play the waiting game now LOL


----------



## aussiettc

maratobe said:


> im pretty sure its negetive girls!!
> time to play the waiting game now LOL

Ohh mara i hope yourr wrong and you get you BFP this month. You're not that far from me, i'm in Wollongong

TrippleB - Fxed this onnes a good one. thinking sticky thaughts for you

Tiny- fxed you get anpther BFP when you test again.

ATM i'm on cd6 and on moday i leave for SA for a week to help my nanna whos just had a knee replacement with her house work and look after my grandpa. i should be back by cd16 so fxed that i manage to catch DH during O for some bd as we missed it last month cause he was interstate. :shrug:
I must say that i miss i day online by spendiing time with the family and i miss all the good news. :happydance:So on that line of thaught i'm hoping when i get back online after traveling there will be more BFP - i'm looking your way deb and to you i think Dawny, and get confirmation from tiny and Mara. yip definatly more BFP on the way. :thumbup: Maybe i should skip a day more often, right around the good times for everyone.:haha: Ok so i'm taking booking for those who want my good vibes on skipping days, if you want a BFP it usually happens when i'm not here so feel free to book my absence in advance:rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

my temp just keeps dropping, i'm pretty sure AF will arrive one of these days, boo...


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ scratch that... not one of these days... now, bah... easter will suck and my bday will suck even more, great... just great... i'll just adopt another cat instead of having babies
*terribly pessimistic mood*


----------



## Tulip

Oh TB I'm sorry love :hug:


----------



## TripleB

Did yesterday even happen? My temp has dropped again, I have to describe my bleeding as light AF rather than spotting if I'm honest with myself and my digi says "not pregnant". I'm moving on to the next cycle because its the only thing that makes sense in all this. I'll monitor the bleeding and if it stays light or goes I'll test again in a few days. I'm not entirely sure what a chemical pregnancy is but this could be one right? Or maybe cheap supermarket tests are just evil :cry:. X


----------



## TripleB

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ scratch that... not one of these days... now, bah... easter will suck and my bday will suck even more, great... just great... i'll just adopt another cat instead of having babies
> *terribly pessimistic mood*

So sorry TB :hugs: - think I might stick with the cats too! X


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> Did yesterday even happen? My temp has dropped again, I have to describe my bleeding as light AF rather than spotting if I'm honest with myself and my digi says "not pregnant". I'm moving on to the next cycle because its the only thing that makes sense in all this. I'll monitor the bleeding and if it stays light or goes I'll test again in a few days. I'm not entirely sure what a chemical pregnancy is but this could be one right? Or maybe cheap supermarket tests are just evil :cry:. X

It could be a chemical. Basically, that means that you get a positive test and then AF arrives as usual. I think it was way too soon for a digi, personally! And, I don't believe the negative digi means that you can't be pregnant. But, you know your body better than I do. I'd just see what the bleeding does! :hugs: I have everything crossed for you! :dust:

Mara - I'm hoping your OH was right in saying he saw "something"... It has to be BFP!

TB - Gutted for you, honey! :cry:


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Megg, I'm trying to dismiss it and move on but of course I've been googling it all morning and still have a sliver of hope that its too early for a digi. Might attempt a FRER later if i'm brave enough or just wait for Monday morning and do my second digi - if AF doesn't get going properly. x


----------



## Megg33k

I would actually wait until Monday morning and use the FRER first... if there's a good line, then try the digi! But, that's just me! I'm not giving up on you yet! That was a good line! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i'd do the same!


----------



## TripleB

Good advice ladies - Monday it is! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Keeping everything crossed for everyone! 

Don't give up yet!

:bfn: for me this morning, feel like crap, want to go back to bed :(

can't post pics coz can't find stupid pc lead :(


----------



## Megg33k

G'night, lovelies! :hugs:

Deb - BFN @ 7dpo? No way! :wacko: Ya know I love ya though! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB Sorry you are going through this worry. When I got my first bfp with Isabella the digi said not pregnant and took a few days to change to pregnant. I really hope it's not out for you.

Tinybutterfly - I'm sorry


----------



## maratobe

tripleB hun i would do just the same as you and wait it out and see what happens hun :hugs:
tinybutterfly im sorry hunni i seriously thought we would all get it this month!! :hugs:

well i have a faint line on my test...i got some photos and im trying to find my cord...i dont mind faint lines LOL cause AF is now officially late today YAY and i have been having a stitch all day and LOTS of CM and sore BBs so again im gonna wait another 2 days and if its still faint i will go to the doctors!!
but for now im counting myself as preggers!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Vickie. I don't know what to think really - except that if I hadn't tested yesterday I would assume this was AF. I'm off to see family now so won't be online - I'll report back on AF-watch tomorrow when I get home, I wouldn't hold your breath though (I won't be!). 

I see your ticker says 2 dpo Vickie - I hope those temps keep rising!

xxx


----------



## TripleB

maratobe said:


> tripleB hun i would do just the same as you and wait it out and see what happens hun :hugs:
> tinybutterfly im sorry hunni i seriously thought we would all get it this month!! :hugs:
> 
> well i have a faint line on my test...i got some photos and im trying to find my cord...i dont mind faint lines LOL cause AF is now officially late today YAY and i have been having a stitch all day and LOTS of CM and sore BBs so again im gonna wait another 2 days and if its still faint i will go to the doctors!!
> but for now im counting myself as preggers!!!!!! xxxx

Yay - go mara! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Mara! hurrah!


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: hun xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoohoo congrats girl!!!!


----------



## maratobe

im not leaving you girls yet thats forsure!!!! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

:( sorry TB :(


----------



## lolly25

yay mara :happydance::happydance: :wohoo: x x 

TripleB :hugs: im not givin up yet x x


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm not sure if anyone can check my chart for me. If my temp goes up tomorrow it'll give me cross hairs for two days ago.

I had darkening opks that never got positive and then faded away again but I've never used them before so maybe that's as dark as they will get for me.

Today my cervix has come lower again. So those signs all say I could have already ovulated.

However I didn't get the other signs like lots of ewcm just some that was erring on watery. Today I have lots of cm (not egg white). Looking at my chart do you think I ovulated already or not? In some ways it's probably good if I did as it took the decision out of my hands and made me wait for my first af but I just don't know. I also had the pains in my right side on that day so that could be ovulation pains.


----------



## lolly25

Vickieh1981 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone can check my chart for me. If my temp goes up tomorrow it'll give me cross hairs for two days ago.
> 
> I had darkening opks that never got positive and then faded away again but I've never used them before so maybe that's as dark as they will get for me.
> 
> Today my cervix has come lower again. So those signs all say I could have already ovulated.
> 
> However I didn't get the other signs like lots of ewcm just some that was erring on watery. Today I have lots of cm (not egg white). Looking at my chart do you think I ovulated already or not? In some ways it's probably good if I did as it took the decision out of my hands and made me wait for my first af but I just don't know. I also had the pains in my right side on that day so that could be ovulation pains.

It does look like ov might of happened 2 days ago hun x only be able to tell if your temp goes up again x


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry TripleB and TB :hugs:

:wohoo: congrats Mara!!


----------



## dawny690

Sorry TB the :witch: is evil :hugs: xxxx

Mara :wohoo: go girl xxxx

Triple I say wait til monday im not giving up on you yet and refuse to remove your tick til af properly come WHICH SHE WONT :hugs: xxxx

As for me well :wacko: look at my chart what do we think girls? xxxxx


----------



## maratobe

hmmm temp back up hun!! will be very interesting to see tomorrow!!! good luck :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think it's testing time Dawny!


----------



## maratobe

hahaha i agree!!! go for it dawny!!! :dust:


----------



## lolly25

:hugs: tb x x


----------



## dawny690

I dont have any tests might see if I can pick some up today and use one tomorrow was shocked to see it go up so high am starting to wonder if maybe it was late implant dip? xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

TB - :hugs::hugs::hugs:evil witch, hopes she leave soon so you can get your BFP this cycle:hugs::hugs:

Dawny - fxed for you i think its testin' time:thumbup:

TrippleB - hold out and test again in a few days if the witch isn't here in fulforce:coffee:

ATM i'm packing for travel to SA. i leave in a day and hopefully get back in time for O. I'm sticking with the masters PMA so i know that whatever happens it was ment to be this way. I will get my BFP this cycle!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Aussie, I see you have Ruby's banner - thank you so much! xx


----------



## aussiettc

Tulip said:


> Aussie, I see you have Ruby's banner - thank you so much! xx

I broke my heart to read your story :cry:and after remembering what happen when i was 16 there was no way i couldn't have it. I am also take 5mg of folate daily where as before i didn't bother taking anything untill after i got my BFP. You have touched my heart and changed my way of life forever especially in TTC terms. If you give me the details i'ld love to put the signature one on to.:thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

aussiettc said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Aussie, I see you have Ruby's banner - thank you so much! xx
> 
> I broke my heart to read your story :cry:and after remembering what happen when i was 16 there was no way i couldn't have it. I am also take 5mg of folate daily where as before i didn't bother taking anything untill after i got my BFP. You have touched my heart and changed my way of life forever especially in TTC terms. If you give me the details i'ld love to put the signature one on to.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Bless you, thanks so much.

Here's the blinkie that Charlotteeee kindly made for us. Just remove the two *s. It clicks through to the 'Folic Acid - The Truth' thread in TTC.

[URL*="https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/152279-folic-acid-truth.html"][img*]https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6531/animationin.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on as some of you know I have had suspected Norovirus since Tuesday and really haven't been too well :( still feeling pretty ickly but just wanted to catch up and see whats been going on and I see I've missed lots of stuff.

Congrats Mara :) 

Sorry the :witch: got you TB.

Keeping everything crossed for your Triple B - I know you probably won't see this as you've got to see family but I would also suggest waiting to see what the bleeding does over the rest of today and tomorrow and then maybe test again on Monday :hugs:

I'm just keeping everything crossed that I'm feeling better soon as we need to get :sex: asap as I'm due to O on Thursday. I won't be happy if we end up missing our chance this month because of a stupid tummy bug :(


----------



## debgreasby

Get well soon Shazza!


----------



## dawny690

Hope you feel better soon shazza xxxx

I have 6 hpt's :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Get well soon shazza.

Dawny good luck with the testing!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

get well Shazza!!! even "just ok" is good enough to squeeze in some BD, after all, OH is the one with the hard job, you just have to receive hahaha

Dawny, glad you have so many tests, can't wait 'till you test! when are you planning to?



aussiettc said:


> TB - :hugs::hugs::hugs:evil witch, hopes she leave soon so you can get your BFP this cycle:hugs::hugs:

thankyou, but i'll transfer the luck to my cycle end may/early june
as i'm taking a break from TTC right now


----------



## debgreasby

Hope you enjoy the break hunni, don't stay away though :)


----------



## Megg33k

Mara - :wohoo: You can only temp till 18dpo! Then, I'm taking your thermometer! I don't want you worrying about "OMG! It went down some!"

TB - :hugs: Enjoy your break!

Shazza - Get well soon, love! xx

Deb - Waiting on your BFP!!! :hugs:

Dawny - :test:


----------



## debgreasby

Held my friend's 2 month old baby today. Cried. Bloody hormones.

yesterday, dh called me a cabbage, i cried. watched prison break, cried. Getting silly now!

Having gloopy discharge, almost egg white, but sticky to touch, weird.


----------



## dawny690

I will be testing with FMU tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Held my friend's 2 month old baby today. Cried. Bloody hormones.
> 
> yesterday, dh called me a cabbage, i cried. watched prison break, cried. Getting silly now!
> 
> Having gloopy discharge, almost egg white, but sticky to touch, weird.

I had that at 7dpo with Isabellas pg. I even went and posted on the ff VIP board to ask if I had ovulated after all. Take it as a good sign therefore lol.


----------



## aussiettc

TB - hope you enjoy your break, but come back and check on us cause i'll miss you if youre gonr to long:friends:

Today i need to do :dishes::laundry: so the house is in order for when i leave tomorrow. 

Dawny - i'm gonna try check on you tomorrow after my :shower: at 4:30am(aussie time) before i leave for my 20hour drive to SA. If i dont catch you it might be a while cause i dont have a reliable internet connection in rural SA

Shazza - get better soon, as long as your good for O time even if its just enough time to BD all will be goiod


----------



## dawny690

Thanks aussie what time is it there now? xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

dawny690 said:


> Thanks aussie what time is it there now? xxxx

the time now is about 10am, daylight savings time has just finished.


----------



## dawny690

Oh so plenty time yet lol xxxx


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
deb just wanted to say i had that is cycle on about 8DPO till about 11DPO :happydance:
tinybutterfly hugs hun!!
dawny when are you testing hun??
get weell soon sazza!!
:hugs:

well i couldnt test this morning cause i was 2 hours late for work cause stupid me slept in and it was a mad rush to get out of bed and i got to work within 7 mins hahaha
xxxxx i will be testing maybe tonight YAY!!!!
xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Dammit. Got my crosshairs this morning so am out this month.

I knew I would ovulate just as John had surgery and wouldn't be able to bd. Grrrr. That means at least another 4 weeks until I can try.


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: hun xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Sorry Vickie, that sucks! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Hope you enjoy the break hunni, don't stay away though :)




aussiettc said:


> TB - hope you enjoy your break, but come back and check on us cause i'll miss you if youre gonr to long:friends:


stay away and miss all the fun??? no way!!!!!!!!
once my period are over i'll squeeze myself in a hot cheerleading outfit to
perform silly dances for all you girls!

(((hugs)))


----------



## debgreasby

Cool, cheer away!!

My PMA has left the building.... AF cramps and lower backache, also :BFN: Meh!


----------



## debgreasby

This morning's IC has developed an evap :( dipped another and thought i saw something, but not sure now. Yesterday's superdrug has an evap now too.

I have 1 frer, trying to resist the urge to use it :coffee:


----------



## Tulip

I forbid you to FRER until tomorrow, Greasby! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> I forbid you to FRER until tomorrow, Greasby! xx

Yes ma'am! ............ maybe :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

:rofl:


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Cool, cheer away!!
> 
> My PMA has left the building.... AF cramps and lower backache, also :BFN: Meh!

It's too early in your luteal phase to take that as a bad sign hun - if anything its good.

Too early for bfp too. Try not to worry.


----------



## dawny690

I tested today :bfn: :ignore: still time xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Keep the faith hunni x


----------



## dawny690

Im not out til the :witch: arrives no major difference in temp xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

dawny690 said:


> I tested today :bfn: :ignore: still time xxxx

just ignore it dawny, you'll be fine.

So this is my last post for a little while so deb that means next time i'm on you'll have your BFP. Well that usually the wya it works anyhow, i stay away and someone gets a BFP fxed it happens again for someone. Hopefully i'll be back on in 2 or 3 days


----------



## debgreasby

Really hope so hunni x


----------



## dawny690

I have got a bfp at 18/19dpo before now xxxx


----------



## maratobe

oooh dawny dont give up hope hun! i got a negetive tonight so my mind is racing big time!!
and deb good luck hunni your not out yet either hun xxxx
:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Oh mara we arent out yet hun im hopeful for us both xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Hey chartstalkers. I'm back from seeing family. Managed to hold it together while I was there but have blubbed for the entire 100-mile journey home. AF has arrived in full force yesterday, worse than usual so whatever the hell that line was all about on Saturday its definitely nothing to be happy about. I didn't temp this morning because I was at my Mum's but just popped the thermometer in my mouth when I got home and its back in the pre-ov range. At least I didn't waste another digi - might have been tempted if it was high. I'm just going to draw a line under this, stick to my plan for next month (licorice root and bonking for England) in the hope I get lucky. I would like nothing more than to mark the 6-month anniversary of my MMC with a BFP - come on!

Mara, Dawny and Deb - sending positive vibes your way - in need of some good news if you don't mind ladies!

Vickie - don't write it off totally hun, you've got 3 kids so your OH's boys must be made of strong stuff! Maybe there was one still hanging around at the right moment?!

Megg - I know your out of town but can remind me of the old ticker code - my tick has got to come off - hopefully just for a short time.

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Aww hunni, sorry to hear your news :( loving the plan for this cycle though xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm so sorry Tripple, i hoped to get on here to read you went back to spotting and it was probably how your body responded to pregnancies, sigh


i'm going through the "woo-is-me"stage of my period and constantly thinking about my
little one that should be born this july... 2010 is just an awful year for me


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Hey chartstalkers. I'm back from seeing family. Managed to hold it together while I was there but have blubbed for the entire 100-mile journey home. AF has arrived in full force yesterday, worse than usual so whatever the hell that line was all about on Saturday its definitely nothing to be happy about. I didn't temp this morning because I was at my Mum's but just popped the thermometer in my mouth when I got home and its back in the pre-ov range. At least I didn't waste another digi - might have been tempted if it was high. I'm just going to draw a line under this, stick to my plan for next month (licorice root and bonking for England) in the hope I get lucky. I would like nothing more than to mark the 6-month anniversary of my MMC with a BFP - come on!
> 
> Vickie - don't write it off totally hun, you've got 3 kids so your OH's boys must be made of strong stuff! Maybe there was one still hanging around at the right moment?!
> 
> xxx

I'm so sorry to hear that sweetie. I really hoped that it woudlnt' be bad news from you. We can be cycle buddies next time and both get bfps (although I won't come on for about 10 days so will be a while behind you)

I actually have four children plus Isabella (and the early miscarriage). Nearly all of them were on months where we only did it once and on the miscarriage cycle I fell from only once 3 days before ovulation. However this is four days and that extra day makes a big difference. According to ff 93% of pgs are conceived on the day of ov or the 3 days before so that puts me pretty much out of it.

That said when you search the chart gallery for ones with my bding timing there are 77% of non pregnant charts, 21% pregnancy and 2% miscarriage so that puts it nearer to 1/4.

However when you actually look through those charts most of them I would say ff is wrong with their crosshairs and it could be earlier.

So not definitely out but enough for me to not worry about testing and just wait for my period (she says but will test lol)

Onwards and upwards hey?


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB - :hugs: I honestly don't know the code until I get home. Its on this thread somewhere! I'm sorry, honey! I'm all but walking out the door right now to go to Easter dinner! I'll sort it when I get home if you haven't found it by then! :hugs: I hate this for you... I'm so sorry!!!

Mara - DO NOT TEST AT NIGHT! LOL When your line looks like my line... FMU only! :rofl:

Deb & Dawn - Not out yet! PMA up! BFP's on their way!

Happy Easter, everyone! xx


----------



## lolly25

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: TripleB


----------



## TripleB

I think I found it Megg (there isn't a tiny one though):

Normal Size
Code (no *s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/21aix4n.jpg[*/IMG]

Small size
Code (no *s): [*IMG]https://i41.tinypic.com/2ly0kxw.jpg[*/IMG]

Cycle and BFP buddies (and practically neighbours!) sounds great Vickie!

Oh TB :hugs:, don't write off 2010 yet - a BFP will make it better I'm sure. I'm approaching my previous EDD too (May 13th) and I know its going to be horrific. Being pregnant might help but that doesn't seem to be happening either :nope:. 

Thank you all ladies for being so lovely. xxx


----------



## TripleB

Have realised aussie is missing from the previous version so when you have a moment Megg, can we have a new one? Here's a challenge - can we get another BFP before Megg has to produce another banner?! (You know who you are Mara, Dawny, Deb...) xxx


----------



## debgreasby

I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Vickieh1981

Is it only the original girls on the banner or do new people get added on?

Also does anyone know how you get so many things in your signature. I added my ff ticker and the names of my kids and it's full up. I wanted to put some blinkies and stuff on.


----------



## debgreasby

Ask megg to add you to the banner hunni. I try and put my items side by side, then you can fit more on.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Will ask her then hun. It'd be nice to be part of the group on there even though I am a newbie I am fast becoming addicted lol

I think my ff ticker is about 4 lines in itself lol.


----------



## debgreasby

try centering :)


----------



## TripleB

Oh yes Vickie, join the Pact! It's been pretty lucky so far! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Sorry to hear that the :witch: has definitely paid you a visit Triple B :( how rubbish for you sending a massive :hugs: 

Mara don't let one negative get you down too much you know what these tests are like :hugs:

Dare I say I am feeling much better, I think I'm on the mend :happydance: going to kick off the :sex: tonight. Have ordered myself 20 more internet cheapie opks, plus a pack of 7 digi ov tests with the smiley face and 10 hpts so am all set for this month. Have also seriously considered buying Clearblue Fertility Monitor off Ebay to use if we don't get lucky this month.

I've also been taking pregnacare conception and am taking 1000mg EPO each day which I will stop on Tuesday in time for O on Thursday. I'm all set :thumbup: let the bonkathon commence! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Shazza, you know I rave about the monitor, if you can I'd get one xxx


----------



## dawny690

So sorry triple :cry: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

All HPT's are the work of the devil! The superdrug test from this morning has an evap on it now :( Stupid, evil, nasty tests! Why can't there be a line when i want there to be one? What good is an evap 11 hours later hmm?

I protest!


----------



## Tulip

WILL YOU PLEASE STOP DIGGING YOUR HPTs OUT OF THE BIN?!?! :flower:


----------



## TripleB

I second that Deb - evil evil evil! One day someone is going to have to invent a microchipped egg that sends a little message to our computers when the egg has been successfully fertilised and has implanted! But then again what would we do without having something to pee on?! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> WILL YOU PLEASE STOP DIGGING YOUR HPTs OUT OF THE BIN?!?! :flower:

In my defence they were not in the bin, but in my dressing gown pocket!

Meh, is it tomorrow yet? If i get :bfn: tomorrow, i know i'm out. :cry:


----------



## debgreasby

TripleB said:


> I second that Deb - evil evil evil! One day someone is going to have to invent a microchipped egg that sends a little message to our computers when the egg has been successfully fertilised and has implanted! But then again what would we do without having something to pee on?! xxx

Good point - i'm still all in favour of your pee turning blue if you are up the duff, no misinterpretation there :haha::haha:


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> I second that Deb - evil evil evil! One day someone is going to have to invent a microchipped egg that sends a little message to our computers when the egg has been successfully fertilised and has implanted! But then again what would we do without having something to pee on?! xxx
> 
> Good point - i'm still all in favour of your pee turning blue if you are up the duff, no misinterpretation there :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Perfect!

Sending BFP vibes to you for the morning! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Will be dreaming for your BFP Deb (if that's not too weird - my dreams are somewhat random of late) x


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> Will be dreaming for your BFP Deb (if that's not too weird - my dreams are somewhat random of late) x

Mine too, i woke up crying last night coz i was having a huge argument with my mum, horrible dream :(


----------



## hoping:)

TripleB & TB I am so sorry the :witch: showed up:hugs: but I hope you have a good break TB:flower: 

Deb your chart is looking awesome:thumbup:

Mara FX for nice dark lines tomorrow!!

Shazza I hope you feel better soon:flower:


----------



## maratobe

thanx hunni! where are you up to??? did you have a good easter??
deb how did you go today hun? oh and dawny how did you go??
xxxx im gonna buy a test tonight for tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Tulip

Ooooh Deb, nice temp! (Not that I've been hitting refresh for the last half an hour :blush:)


----------



## maratobe

LOL


----------



## Tulip

Oh bugger its bfn again.

Deb, if your LP is extended because you're preggo that means nowt xx


----------



## maratobe

lots of dust deb!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## debgreasby

AF due Wednesday, but have got strong :bfp: at 9 dpo in last 2 pregnancies.

Not feeling hopeful at all.


----------



## maratobe

:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

No spotting tho?
:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

No, but cramps and backache getting worse. I give up.


----------



## WannaB

Its an awesome looking chart Deb, and the spotting was around the time of the dip so I have everything crossed for you my lovley!!:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

It is an excellent looking chart. Don't give up hope. I tested positive at 8dpo before but then with Matthew I didn't until 14dpo. I even posted saying I couldn't believe it when it was negative at 12dpo as I was so sure I was pregnant. 

They are not all the same and 9dpo is incredibly early to test.


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: Deb, hope spotting stays away hun and it's better news tomorrow. X


----------



## lolly25

Morning all x
Deb your charts looking good, apart from the dip at 4dpo it looks similar to mine this month f'xd its your bfp ( i didnt get my superfaint line on mine till 11dpo) x


----------



## tinybutterfly

added aussie and Vickie to my signature... now no more bc one more name and it's too long LOL


----------



## SmileyShazza

Deb - don't give up remember it isn't over till the :witch: flies in and your chart is looking fab. 9dpo is very early so don't get disheartened by the bfn. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

hope everyone is having a good day! we are having a relaxing night at home....went and brought some test but i couldnt get any FRERs so i had to buy forelife ones that i brought when i first got a line so heres hoping they will be good for me! :) 
xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Fingers crossed hunni x


----------



## maratobe

thanx hun you too!! xx


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck ladies getting near testing. I think I am gonna do opks's instead of temping as didnt get much sleep this weekend so knew that would throw my numbers all off. Plus I think I am going to ovulate early this month as I woke up today with really really watery cm. Never had any CM at all so I will definetly take watery. Maybe it will turn to stretchy real soon. Took soy cd 3-7 so not sure if that would cause me to ovulate earlier than normal. Gonna get the OPK's during lunch so we shall see.


----------



## debgreasby

good luck x


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> I second that Deb - evil evil evil! One day someone is going to have to invent a microchipped egg that sends a little message to our computers when the egg has been successfully fertilised and has implanted! But then again what would we do without having something to pee on?! xxx
> 
> Good point - *i'm still all in favour of your pee turning blue if you are up the duff*, no misinterpretation there :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Actually, I prefer if it turns blue for a boy and pink for a girl! That would be the best invention EVER!

I have a siggy banner with Mara checked off and aussie added! I honestly don't think I can put another name on it... but I'll try quick!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... just tried... There's not anywhere that I can add another name without making the font so small that it can't be read in the small and tiny versions. :( And, I have to have a tiny version for it to fit in my siggy. I feel awful... but there's just no way! The only way I could do it is if I started removing those of us with checks... but that seems to defeat the purpose, yeah? Or not?

Normal:
https://i44.tinypic.com/wu2s6v.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i44.tinypic.com/wu2s6v.jpg[*/IMG]

Small:
https://i40.tinypic.com/152ia1e.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i40.tinypic.com/152ia1e.jpg[*/IMG]

Tiny:
https://i41.tinypic.com/116ids5.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i41.tinypic.com/116ids5.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## TripleB

Thanks for the new banner Megg, if you can't get more names to fit no one can! We'll be cheering on Vickie for a BFP even without her name on there. Nice to see ticks on all but one line. xxx


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry TB and Tripple B that the stupid witch got you ladies. This will be our month. FXXX.


----------



## maratobe

thanx megg!!
i got another faint line around the 5 min mark of taking the test!!!!! :happydance:
plus my temp shot up again this morning!
i am up early to try and book into the doctors for a blood test!
:hugs:
good luck puppy!! :dust::dust::dust:
xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Mara
Yay another line. Hope you get bloods done asap. FXXX for you.


----------



## maratobe

thanx hun!! ill be on the phone in about 10 mins when they open haha


----------



## Vickieh1981

maratobe said:


> thanx hun!! ill be on the phone in about 10 mins when they open haha


Thats so funny to read when it's nearly 11pm here and I am going to bed lol


----------



## maratobe

LOL its almost 8am here...and ive been up since 6:30am waiting to ring the doctors haha


----------



## Megg33k

Its almost 6pm here! LOL Hate time differences!

I saw your line again, Mara! That banner we share couldn't be more appropriate! If you find out what's going on with you, maybe I can convince a doc here to check me for it! LOL Those lines don't appear for no reason! I mean, I was pregnant last time I had them. Have you had darker lines in the past?


----------



## maratobe

yep i had a really dark line on a frer in may 2008 LOL but i was about 5 and a half weeks pregnant when i realised that i was late and took a test haha
i agree....we wouldnt be getting faint lines if there wasnt something there! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: I tested at 4+1 and 4+5... I think anything more is seriously just a waste of my money now! I have 1 more FRER and I'm going to use it if... no, WHEN... I get a great ultrasound result! Then I'll be able to see exactly how dark (or not dark) my line will ever be! :)


----------



## maratobe

sounds good hun!!
how come your doctor wont do a blood test?? do you have to be a certain way along before they do it??


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

wow congrats mara! how exciting and your line WILL get darker as you are still early on sweetheart. i am so excited for you!


----------



## hannah76

hi ladies! came by to drop some :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to you all! hope to hear about lots more bfp's this month :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

maratobe said:


> sounds good hun!!
> how come your doctor wont do a blood test?? do you have to be a certain way along before they do it??

Most women in the US never get a blood test during their pregnancy... at least no one that I know in real life has gotten one. We don't use them here for "confirmation" or anything. Unless there's a background of recurrent miscarriage, they just want to see you at ~10-12 weeks for an ultrasound. :shrug: I didn't even know it was commonly done until I got on here and started to talk to people in other countries. It doesn't help that my doctor is even lazier than most either! LOL


----------



## maratobe

oooh ok thats strange! well for me its strange cause i can walk into my doctors at any stage and ask for bloods for anything!! well thats when i can get a bloody appointment haha


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

i live in the usa and had a blood test with both of my pregnancies (yes the one i mc'd also). that is the first thing my doc and midwifes wanted after the making of the actual appointment-they only ask you if you have either had a missed period or a positive home test and any symptoms or if you are bleeding or having anything abnormal. bloods are routine and its usually walk in and everyone i know has to do it and again at the 1st appointment to make sure the hcg levels are right, maybe it is different in your part of the us, but i would def ask! the appointment is like 1-2 months out once the pregnancy is confirmed with the bloods. and they dont do an ultrasound that early i dont think unless you have several recurrent mc's. so you will probably have one around 3-4 months. anyway that is the norm here. hope that helps those of you who dont know what is coming yet as we WILL get our BFP's (those of us waiting) and they WILL stick! i just want to be pregnant again and im trying to be patient! that 1st ultrasound is so miraculous btw! get as many picys as you can!


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

oh and just to let you know even if you dont have insurance as my friend, you can go to any planned parenthood as a walk in and get a blood hcg for only $20! my friend did and then found out she wasnt pregnant, but at least she felt better than not knowing!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know... I asked with the last pregnancy that I had the MMC, and neither my GP or my OB/GYN would write an order for a blood test. Maybe my particular doctors just suck more than most? The MW office just said that I needed to come for my first appointment which included an U/S at 10 weeks. :shrug: They didn't ask for blood confirmation... only my LMP and date of + HPT. So, I'll have an U/S in about 3.5 weeks. That'll do! :) Then it won't really matter! LOL I can wait 3 weeks!

/derail


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... WntAnthr... I totally forgot... Do you have a chart that you want me to add to the first page? I got so wrapped up in my own stuff that I didn't ask! I'm so sorry! It is a chart stalking thread after all! :rofl:


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

is that what this is? i dont have a chart what is a chart? i thought this is for ttc after a mc? you really just dont want me here or something? sorry! 
edit: i apologize anyway for not realizing i stumbled upon a charting group! woops 
sounds fun but difficult. yet it would be nice to pin down ovulation better!


----------



## tinybutterfly

this part of the forum is for TTC after MC, this thread is in particular for ladies who are into charting,
if you're not, then trust me, you'll be bored very quickly here bc all we talk about is whether or not FF gives us our chrosshairs, whether or not that dip is an implantation dip,
complain our temps are too low or too high for a certain cycle day.

if you're not into charting i think you'll be more at home in the cyber cycle sisters-thread a bit further down.


or you can start charting, although be prepared... like POAS, it's another addiction


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

thanks tinybutterfly! i am looking into charting now! someone suggested fertility friend and im reading it now! sounds very addictive and my kind of thing! i have heard of temping but never have seen an actual program for one. so cool! i dont have a thermometer of any kind! yikes. if 'charting' is for me i will be back! thanx for being so kind!


----------



## maratobe

good luck hun!!


----------



## TripleB

Oooh Mara, I'm not sure if I've said it already but congratulations hun - I like the changes to your signature and especially pleased to see that tick against your name! I hope the wait until next week for your bloods doesn't drag too much - well done girlie! xxx


----------



## maratobe

awww thank you hun!!! :hugs:
i too wish it was just confrmed right now but a line is a line!!!
xxxx i hope it goes fast....cause im working all week haha
how are you doing??


----------



## Vickieh1981

WntAnthrBBad said:


> thanks tinybutterfly! i am looking into charting now! someone suggested fertility friend and im reading it now! sounds very addictive and my kind of thing! i have heard of temping but never have seen an actual program for one. so cool! i dont have a thermometer of any kind! yikes. if 'charting' is for me i will be back! thanx for being so kind!

Of course you are welcome but as tinybutterfly said it might get boring.

Buy a thermometer and you will soon be hooked on temping - it's so good to see for sure when you ovulated as I would have thought I was still waiting if I wasn't temping.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> sounds good hun!!
> how come your doctor wont do a blood test?? do you have to be a certain way along before they do it??
> 
> Most women in the US never get a blood test during their pregnancy... at least no one that I know in real life has gotten one. We don't use them here for "confirmation" or anything. Unless there's a background of recurrent miscarriage, they just want to see you at ~10-12 weeks for an ultrasound. :shrug: I didn't even know it was commonly done until I got on here and started to talk to people in other countries. It doesn't help that my doctor is even lazier than most either! LOLClick to expand...

That's really weird that your dr doesn't. When I was pregnant with Isabella nearly all of the American girls on there got at least one beta as standard.


----------



## TripleB

maratobe said:


> awww thank you hun!!! :hugs:
> i too wish it was just confrmed right now but a line is a line!!!
> xxxx i hope it goes fast....cause im working all week haha
> how are you doing??

I'm good thanks hun, after a very tearful weekend I am feeling myself again. AF has almost gone (for a long time I hope!) so its waiting for ov time again. I'm going away on holiday at the end of the week so I'm hoping with the aid of licorice root that I might ovulate earlier than usual and that we make a holiday baby! It's probably a good thing that you are working all week, take your mind off it and it will soon be next week. x


----------



## maratobe

oooh have fun on your holiday hun! i hope you O soon as well!!!
yeah im working the next 5 days and then i have a day off on monday which i will be at the doctors at 9am LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Meg, you can take me off the pact so there's room for Vickie. Can't do this right now.


----------



## maratobe

awww deb hope your ok hun! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Meg, you can take me off the pact so there's room for Vickie. Can't do this right now.


What's up sweetie. Is it the drop on your chart? It's not gone down to the cover line and I have seen plenty of bfps charts with dips. When I was pregnant with Isabella mine did more than one drop.

I'm sorry you are feeling down.


----------



## dawny690

Hope your ok debs :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Big Hugs Debs!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! Deb! :hugs: I don't want to take you off! :(

And, I definitely wasn't trying to be mean or anything, WntAnthr! I just felt bad that I'd forgotten to ask if you had a chart! I'm sorry! I wasn't kicking you out of the thread! I just hated that I had managed to derail my own thread with non-charting related stuff.


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:



> I'm good thanks hun, after a very tearful weekend I am feeling myself again. AF has almost gone (for a long time I hope!) so its waiting for ov time again. I'm going away on holiday at the end of the week so I'm hoping with the aid of licorice root that I might ovulate earlier than usual and that we make a holiday baby! It's probably a good thing that you are working all week, take your mind off it and it will soon be next week. x

i feel the same, i've had crying spells all weekend, not wanting to do much
(but OH dragged me places anyway, it did help i must admit)...
but yesterday i felt surprisingly... optimistic...
i even calculated my due dates for 2011, eventhough i still HATE it that i have to do this, but well...
AF is being kind, only two days of bleeding and then spotting, niiiice!

i'm glad we're taking a little break, for the first time in long we had hot passionate sex
instead of must-make-baby-now-sex.
and we're planning to go to fertility clinic to see if something is wrong,
i went down there today after work (i work on hospital campus) but they weren't there
so i'm calling tomorrow for apointment...

any questions i should ask over the phone i'm overlooking?
so far i've got:
- do i need a referral from a gp/gyn?
- do we have to come in on a certain time during my cycle?


----------



## tinybutterfly

*WntAnthr *- thanks for taking my words the right way :)
i always lack smilies and emotion in my writings early in the morning hahaha so
thanks for not thinking of me as a moody bitch that needs a coffee asap lol


----------



## TripleB

Hey TB, glad you're feeling more positive and that the break is having some up-sides! I have to confess that baby-making sex is not for me, I enjoy it much more in the 2WW when it doesn't "matter"! I can't help you with the fertility clinic questions but I would suggest you write down anything about your cycles that is worrying you so you are fully prepared when you get an appointment. I'm sure there is nothing wrong hun but I understand your need for reassurance (could do with some myself sometimes!).

My licorice root arrived today so just managed to start it CD5 - hooray! Come on eggy, you know you want to pop out early this month!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

is just questions to make the apointment, i'm sure they'll ask a million q's during the apointment hehe.
and i just don't know... something is probably off... it took us 14 cycles to conceive first time,
then the sledgehammer that it was ectopic, i don't want to wait this long again if it can be helped,
they have a cycle-stimulating program, that might be something for us


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

how sad tinybutterfly about having to try for 14months and then its ectopic. im so sorry. what is a cycle stimulating program? 
meg33k i didnt get mad maybe a little hurt i felt attacked and people talk about everything here the least of which it seems to be is charting! so i thought i would just chime in with what others were chatting about. and it seems charting is not the main topic which ius good but confuddled me :) anyway i am starting my charting tomorrow as ive got my thermometer now. sorry debgreasby that you are sad :(


----------



## KimmyB

Welcome to the thread WntAnthrBBad :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

WntAnthrBBad said:


> how sad tinybutterfly about having to try for 14months and then its ectopic. im so sorry. what is a cycle stimulating program?
> meg33k i didnt get mad maybe a little hurt i felt attacked and people talk about everything here the least of which it seems to be is charting! so i thought i would just chime in with what others were chatting about. and it seems charting is not the main topic which ius good but confuddled me :) anyway i am starting my charting tomorrow as ive got my thermometer now. sorry debgreasby that you are sad :(

Well, it was totally unintentional! I definitely don't intend to hurt anyone's feelings here! :hugs: I'm sorry! :flower:

I honestly only mentioned the charting because I wanted to include you on the first page if you were charting. :) Plus, I felt like *I* was derailing the thread by focusing too much on myself! It had nothing to do with trying to attack you or anything like that! :dohh: So, I am truly sorry! I'll get your chart added to the first page! Hope you enjoy yourself! We really aren't awful! I promise! LOL

Edit: Added! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

WntAnthrBBad said:


> how sad tinybutterfly about having to try for 14months and then its ectopic. im so sorry. what is a cycle stimulating program?

i'm not sure myself, it just mentions that on the website
it closely monitors the female's cycle and with meds they might stimulate eggs to ripen.

and probably in combination with OH having to donate his spermies and them picking out the strongest ones to put those in my uterus

they'd still have to do all the swimming and fertilizing but it's about optimizing the chances,
bring them as close to the eggo as possible so they don't have to swim far anymore
and so they don't swim in the wrong direction... things like that


----------



## debgreasby

Any ideas wtf is going on with my chart??? :bfn: on superdrug, af due tomorrow.


----------



## TripleB

Interesting chart Deb! You're definately not out at 11dpo, will keep everything crossed that AF stays away...x


----------



## tinybutterfly

keeping fingers crossed for you Deb!!!


----------



## maratobe

deff fingers crossed for you deb!! :hugs:
how is everyone?? i just finished work and im buggered LOL


----------



## SmileyShazza

Deb - don't give up just yet your chart still looks good - especially with this morning rise.

Welcome to the newbies - looking forward to sharing your journey with you :)

I don&#8217;t quite know what&#8217;s going on with me as my temps have stayed the same for three days now, checked and it&#8217;s not my thermometer :wacko: had a play around and entered some forthcoming temps and FF gave me crosshairs for Thursday which I am not sure is right as my opk was definitely positive yesterday. I think am just going to have to try and :sex: every day now until and including Saturday that should cover all bases. I need to try and find a way to make sure OH doesn&#8217;t run out of steam or :spermy:

Will be interesting to see what my opk shows for today &#8211; trying to resist POAS for a while as want to try and do it at the same time as yesterday am expecting it to be another positive this morning and then fade later on in the day. Whatever happens OH is getting lucky tonight https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/j_gaba.gif


----------



## TripleB

Hey Shazza - I noticed your 3 temps in a row were not dissimilar to last month indicating ov tomorrow - hmmmmm. I think maybe you will have a big jump tomorrow (97.5ish) - would that put ovulation today if you play around with temps? xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Meh, pink cm, af will be here tomorrow :cry:


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: Deb. Tell me to bog-off if you don't want to hear it but an 11 day LP is not to be sniffed at - your body is getting ready for another pregnancy, you've been through a lot hun. xxx


----------



## maratobe

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Yeah i know i'm happy that my lp is back to 11 days, it's just this was my last chance to have a baby before the anniversary of losing Charlie.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Deb - it looks possible that yesterday was an implant dip - I had one identical at 8dpo with Isabella. Also the slight spotting would tie in with that.

I really hope you are not out


----------



## debgreasby

I'll just let you guys keep hoping for me lol, it uses less energy!


----------



## maratobe

:dust::dust::dust:
:hugs:


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> I'll just let you guys keep hoping for me lol, it uses less energy!

That's what we are here for hun! I know this won't make it easier to bear - I certainly can't talk when it comes to setting TTC targets based on milestones of my own loss - but I've found accepting that I probably won't be pregnant by the time my old EDD comes along has somehow lifted the pressure a little bit. On that day I will grieve for my lost baby (hell, I'll be a wreck I know it) but I'm trying to think about it separately to TTC now. We'll all be here for you when Charlie's anniversary comes around - hopefully all with huge baby bumps and talking about birth plans! Massive bear :hugs:. xxx


----------



## maratobe

we are all here for you sweety!! :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Hey Shazza - I noticed your 3 temps in a row were not dissimilar to last month indicating ov tomorrow - hmmmmm. I think maybe you will have a big jump tomorrow (97.5ish) - would that put ovulation today if you play around with temps? xxx

I've just tried it and yes it does https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/128fs318181%7E0.gif That would match up too as I have had another super strong opk today :happydance:

I did think the same as last month I had three temps all close together just before O and then it went up, I also had a similar thing a day or two before o the month before. If I ov today then that would be good as it would mean my LP should be another day longer this month would can only be a good thing https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/fingerscrossed.gif

Better make sure we at least get one in today and tomorrow then! :thumbup:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Deb :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

So sorry deb :hugs: I'll keep hoping for you x


----------



## posh

:hugs: girls. 
I have just caught up on this thread and wow congrats mara, thats fantastic news :happydance:.
TripleB - I'm sorry that AF got you in the end, I must admit that I nearly fell off my chair when I saw your posted pictures! Excited was not the word :haha:. 
Debs - I hope you are ok hunny :hugs:
Just want to remind you all about my chart. It was rubbish towards the end and look how that planned out. It can happen when it seems everything is against you.

:kiss: to you all.


----------



## TripleB

posh said:


> :hugs: girls.
> I have just caught up on this thread and wow congrats mara, thats fantastic news :happydance:.
> TripleB - I'm sorry that AF got you in the end, I must admit that I nearly fell off my chair when I saw your posted pictures! Excited was not the word :haha:.
> Debs - I hope you are ok hunny :hugs:
> Just want to remind you all about my chart. It was rubbish towards the end and look how that planned out. It can happen when it seems everything is against you.
> 
> :kiss: to you all.

Ah bless you posh! I will try and make you fall off your chair again in a few weeks but with a better outcome this time! Get a cushion on the floor though, I don't want to be responsible for hurting a pregnant lady! We still hold your chart in high esteem posh - it give's us all hope when the thermometer isn't cooperating! How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## TripleB

SmileyShazza said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Hey Shazza - I noticed your 3 temps in a row were not dissimilar to last month indicating ov tomorrow - hmmmmm. I think maybe you will have a big jump tomorrow (97.5ish) - would that put ovulation today if you play around with temps? xxx
> 
> I've just tried it and yes it does https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/128fs318181%7E0.gif That would match up too as I have had another super strong opk today :happydance:
> 
> I did think the same as last month I had three temps all close together just before O and then it went up, I also had a similar thing a day or two before o the month before. If I ov today then that would be good as it would mean my LP should be another day longer this month would can only be a good thing https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10404/fingerscrossed.gif
> 
> Better make sure we at least get one in today and tomorrow then! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Excellent! Hopefully that means you caught your surge on the way up yesterday afternoon and down this afternoon so you ovulated this morning. I expect a big rise tomorrow as that will be about a decent amount of time for the progesterone to have pumped around your body and send your temp rocketing! Defo get another session in though to be on the safe side - and yay for lengthening LPs all round (mine went from 12 to 14 last month - you've got to look out for the small victories when the witch is knocking on the door - that's what I told myself as I sobbed into my cuppa on Saturday morning!). xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Oh Deb I hope not your temp looks wonderful. Still have my FXX for you.


----------



## lolly25

Hey girls hows u all ive not disapeared ive had a rubbish few days, worked myself up, conviced myself it was all over last night after a pinkish discharge(sorry tmi) so was in pieces, thats all gone now back to normal, betas increased loads so im ok for now:thumbup:
Debs - your chart looks good, 10dpo could be a implantation dip:thumbup:

Shazza - yay for ov soon :happydance:

Hope your all well x x:flower::kiss:

Welcome to newbies :flower:


----------



## debgreasby

Glad everything is ok Lolly x


----------



## hoping:)

lolly I'm glad to hear everything is ok:flower:

Deb your chart is looking awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Deb - I'll expend my energy in hoping for you! Your temp is beautiful today! :hugs:

Shazza - Definitely looks like O from last month! Woohoo!

Lolly - Glad all is well! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

:happydance: glad everything is going very well lolly!!
deb your chart still looks good hun!!
how is everyone??
:flower:


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

thanks meg33k for adding me and glad we have that whole misunderstanding behind us! thanks everyone for being so nice and inviting. i feel like i can post and chime in now. one problem today i forgot to take my 1st temp! good going huh? any symptoms mara or meg?


----------



## Megg33k

No new symptoms... sore boobs, tired, twingy, loads of clear CM... not much else. No sickness... which I'm both happy and unhappy about! LOL

Oops @ forgetting to take your first temp! LOL You still have time! :) Tomorrow is just as good as today! Its a hard habit to get into... but its obsessive once you do! :)


----------



## hoping:)

WntAnthr Megg is right once you get into it you will look forward to going to bed each night just so you can wake up and take the next temp:haha: It is ADDICTING!lol


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!!
how is everyone?? its real quiet in here lately!!
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Good! :) Tired! How are you?


----------



## dawny690

Im not so good today 1 ff is messing me up big time and 2 I wont be around much today as its my uncles funeral today :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: oh and my throat is killing me :sad1: xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Sorry to hear about your Uncle Dawny, I hope the funeral goes as well as it can :hugs:. Your chart is an interesting one, that later ovulation looks possible. What does FF say without the override?

It has been quiet in here after the excitement of last month's BFPs! A few of us are approaching ov or beginning the 2WW now so should get busier again! Although I'm off on holiday tonight so will have limited access to BnB - will be busy making my birthday baby though!

X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry to hear about your uncle Dawny. What is FF telling you if you take away the manual override?

AFM -I am miserable today. I was trying to be upbeat that even with the appalling timing of our bding this month I was in with a chance but my chart this month is the biggest bfn chart I have ever seen - my temps are so flat the last four days whereas with my pg charts they have always climbed higher and higher.


----------



## tinybutterfly

*^^* they still have time to climb! no giving up yet, is only 8dpo as well

*Dawny*, sorry for you loss (((hugs)))

have a good trip *Tripple*... when's the Bday??? you mean you're making baby on your bday,
get bfp on your bday or it's born on your bday? oooh the possibilitieeees!


----------



## TripleB

Don't give up hope Vickie! That chart could definetly have a surprise in store for you yet!

TB - my birthday is 7th Jan and going by LMP that would make my EDD my 30th birthday! I am relying on licorice root to give me an earlier ovulation than the pathetic CD22 of last month but my hopes are high! The sun is shining, I'm going on holiday this evening, the babymaking started this morning so I'm pretty happy today! xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hurrah for holiday bonkathon birthday babies :happydance:

I think it's quiet in here as all the preggo ladies are being struck down with the early tiredness. I've been here but theres not been anything to reply to :dohh:

My parcel arrived with the tests I'd brought in it - I did a stocktake of my tests and shocked myself when I found out just how many I've actually got :blush: I listed them all in my journal and lets just say I could quite happily POAS everyday twice over there are so many :dohh: 

Am rather happy with my temperature rise this morning - now if I can just have a downward dip somewhere between 4 - 11 dpo that would be just fandabbydozey! :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

I'm tired and also not wanting to shove my preggoness in everyone's faces..... but I am stalking the lot of you, have no doubt ;)


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry for your loss Dawny Hugs. 
Vickie dont give up hope yet way too early
Triple B have fun on your holiday and yeah for Bday baby making.
Smiley hope you get your dip FXXX


----------



## puppymom32

Tulip,
We love your preggoness such an inspiration!!! Big Hugs hope u get rested.


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
dawny im so sorry about your uncle :hugs: im not sure whats up with your chart!!
tripleB have fun on your holidays and get BDing hun!! :happydance:
shazza YAY for the tests that awesome!!
Megg i know that tiredness feeling!! oh and happy 7 weeks!! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

I'm sorry Dawny:hugs:

Have a nice vacay Tripple!!!

So I think I might have ovulated yesterday:shrug: I was taking licorice root to speed up ov and I think it worked big time:dohh:I really hope not because we were not prepared for it and only bd 2 times (not really trying so early.)What do you girls think?


----------



## puppymom32

That looks like a pretty big jump hoping u will have to wait and see what tomorrow does. Does looke like u bd at the right times the 2 times u did. Good luck hun.


----------



## Tulip

puppymom32 said:


> Tulip,
> We love your preggoness such an inspiration!!! Big Hugs hope u get rested.

Thanks Amy, big kisses and :dust: to you xx

Hoping.... :shock: it's possible I guess. But difficult to tell until tomorrow, it'll give you an indication as to whether today's temp was a fluke xx


----------



## hoping:)

I hope it was a fluke! Like you said Tulip I won't know for sure until I take my next temps. Puppymom it does look like we bd at the right time but the first time we were just messing around and not really trying so its more like we bd once:dohh: I just checked my cervix and it is soft, high and open so I will try to get some bd on my lunch break just to be on the safe side:haha:


----------



## TripleB

Blimey hoping - it looks possible! Were you OPKing too? That LR is potent stuff! It might dip down again tomorrow but my bets are on an early ovulation. Twice is enough hunni - it only takes one! x


----------



## puppymom32

hoping:) said:


> I hope it was a fluke! Like you said Tulip I won't know for sure until I take my next temps. Puppymom it does look like we bd at the right time but the first time we were just messing around and not really trying so its more like we bd once:dohh: I just checked my cervix and it is soft, high and open so I will try to get some bd on my lunch break just to be on the safe side:haha:

Yay for lunch quicky!!! I agree it only takes once.


----------



## hoping:)

No I didnt use opks:dohh:When I took the licorice root I ovulated a week after taking it so I was going to start opks today. Crap! I guess I was unprepared:wacko: Oh well if it happened I can't really change it now and at least I will have a shorter cycle:thumbup: I am anxious to take my temp tomorrow!!!

How are you feeling on the LC Tripple?


----------



## TripleB

I think I'm ok, seem to feel a little bit sicky after taking it but I'm not sure whether that's because I'm crap at taking tablets (and they are huge!) or its in my head! Last day tomorrow and hoping for a swift ovualtion after! x


----------



## hoping:)

They are pretty big and 9 a day makes it worse! After I stopped taking them I had some cramping and was feeling nauseous (I always do before o and af) but I just didn't put it together that I could be ovulating soooo soon! I'm sure the LC will bring you a speedy o. Have fun on your trip and I hope you catch that birthday eggy:thumbup:


----------



## lolly25

Hey all :flower: internet goes of for a few days and i miss BFP's!!!!!
Congratulations to all the new BFP's. x x x 
Hope your all well x x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip - how did your midwife appt go today? I cant wait to hear news from your scan tomorrow.


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me updating in here. After some brownish discharge yesterday I had my second early scan today. Baby has a heartbeat! Scan went welland I am relieved all over again! I'm rooting for all you girls :hugs:x


----------



## hoping:)

Yay for a heart beat:happydance: I'm glad everything is going well:flower:


----------



## debgreasby

Great news Kimmy - hang in there little bean x


----------



## Tulip

Vickieh1981 said:


> Tulip - how did your midwife appt go today? I cant wait to hear news from your scan tomorrow.

Thanks for asking Vickie - it was really productive, she expects them to offer me extra scannage and if they don't I need to demand it. FXd for tomorrow, still scared (though she was reeeeeally positive about Munch's chances and cheered me up no end). xx


----------



## puppymom32

Tulip best of luck for tomorrow. I agree make them scan if they dont want to. Oppps sorry saw tomorrow it private scan so yay for scan and Happy B Day.


----------



## Megg33k

Glad everyone is coming up on O and getting good news! I've not been posting much because I honestly haven't had much to post... nothing new going on around here... and so many people pre-O that it's been hard to stalk! But, looks like it'll get interesting again when 2ww's start! :)


----------



## TripleB

Great news Kimmy! Glad your appointment went well Tulip - good luck and Happy Birthday for tomorrow! I'm waiting for DH to come home so we can get going on our 4-hour drive for holiday. Have just crawled into bed for a nap as feeling a bit sick. Told DH when he called and he said "we only had sex this morning, my boys aren't that quick!" - if only! Will check for updates while I'm away, a BFP or 2 would be nice ladies! X


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: at your DH, TripleB!


----------



## dawny690

Im back girls my chart says this without manual override on xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! I didn't realize you were CD51! :hugs: I don't know what to think, honestly! Although, I know its saying 6dpo because of your + OPK!


----------



## puppymom32

Dawny,
Thats great it aint over till its over. Yay.


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Im back girls my chart says this without manual override on xxxx

That look more likely Dawny because of where you had the positive opk. Mine is the same in showing ovulation the day after the dip, it was the same on my chart with Isabella too.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Glad everyone is coming up on O and getting good news! I've not been posting much because I honestly haven't had much to post... nothing new going on around here... and so many people pre-O that it's been hard to stalk! But, looks like it'll get interesting again when 2ww's start! :)

I'm in the 2ww if you want to stalk me - it'll probably have a disappointing ending though.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Tulip - how did your midwife appt go today? I cant wait to hear news from your scan tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for asking Vickie - it was really productive, she expects them to offer me extra scannage and if they don't I need to demand it. FXd for tomorrow, still scared (though she was reeeeeally positive about Munch's chances and cheered me up no end). xxClick to expand...


Excellent news.

Kimmy - glad your scan went well too


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Glad everyone is coming up on O and getting good news! I've not been posting much because I honestly haven't had much to post... nothing new going on around here... and so many people pre-O that it's been hard to stalk! But, looks like it'll get interesting again when 2ww's start! :)
> 
> I'm in the 2ww if you want to stalk me - i*t'll probably have a disappointing ending though*.Click to expand...

YOU STOP THAT RIGHT NOW! :growlmad:

8dpo is WAAAAAAAAAY too early to throw out your PMA! What is that all about! You have to have a little faith! Head up young lady! You just stay positive until the nasty old :witch: flies in... AND SHE WON'T! No :witch: for you! Only a :baby:!


----------



## Megg33k

So nice I posted it twice!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Glad everyone is coming up on O and getting good news! I've not been posting much because I honestly haven't had much to post... nothing new going on around here... and so many people pre-O that it's been hard to stalk! But, looks like it'll get interesting again when 2ww's start! :)
> 
> I'm in the 2ww if you want to stalk me - i*t'll probably have a disappointing ending though*.Click to expand...
> 
> YOU STOP THAT RIGHT NOW! :growlmad:
> 
> 8dpo is WAAAAAAAAAY too early to throw out your PMA! What is that all about! You have to have a little faith! Head up young lady! You just stay positive until the nasty old :witch: flies in... AND SHE WON'T! No :witch: for you! Only a :baby:!Click to expand...

My timing was absolutely appalling because John was in hospital when I ovulated and my temps are so flat - all my pg charts kept going up and up. This one looks rubbish


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Glad everyone is coming up on O and getting good news! I've not been posting much because I honestly haven't had much to post... nothing new going on around here... and so many people pre-O that it's been hard to stalk! But, looks like it'll get interesting again when 2ww's start! :)
> 
> I'm in the 2ww if you want to stalk me - i*t'll probably have a disappointing ending though*.Click to expand...
> 
> YOU STOP THAT RIGHT NOW! :growlmad:
> 
> 8dpo is WAAAAAAAAAY too early to throw out your PMA! What is that all about! You have to have a little faith! Head up young lady! You just stay positive until the nasty old :witch: flies in... AND SHE WON'T! No :witch: for you! Only a :baby:!Click to expand...
> 
> My timing was absolutely appalling because John was in hospital when I ovulated and my temps are so flat - all my pg charts kept going up and up. This one looks rubbishClick to expand...

Oh! Well... It only takes one! You never know! I don't think it looks rubbish, personally! But, I'm going to hope you're wrong! And, if you're right, then I'll be prepared to stalk you better next month! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

kimmy - great news!!! stick baby stick!!! halfway through the first trimester, whoohoo!

hoping - so possible you ovulated yesterday, judging by your temps that is.
and good BD timing too then, even if it was only twice

i saw a weird licence plate today "247 - BFP"
funny... but if it's a sign to me i'm going to get my BFP july 24th i'm not all that happy


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
tuplid im glad your appointment went well :hugs: i like that she said you will get extra scans and you must demand them lol
YAY kimmy for a beautiful heart beat!! :flower:
tinybutterfly thats my birthday the 24th of july hahaha ill be 21!!! but your right you must get a BFP before then!!!
dawny i agree if FF is putting you at 6DPO it means that your deff not out yet YAY!!!!
good luck vicki!!
hoping got everything crossed for you this month hun!!
TripleB taking those big tablets will be worth it i bet!! have fun on your holiday :happydance:

AFM i feel like i have been hit by a truck this morning!! :nope:


----------



## Firedancer41

Hi ladies!

Just came back from visiting some relatives out-of-state. We were supposed to stay at their house (arrived on o day!!) and in what seems to be a twist of fate, they had to put us up in a hotel due to water problems with their bathroom...we had a 2 room suite with the kids in the next room, so we were able to git 'er done :rofl:

Now in the 2ww which will seem like eternity again. I am trying to have good PMA, hoping this is my month!!! :dust: to everyone here!!


----------



## maratobe

Firedancer41 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just came back from visiting some relatives out-of-state. We were supposed to stay at their house (arrived on o day!!) and in what seems to be a twist of fate, they had to put us up in a hotel due to water problems with their bathroom...we had a 2 room suite with the kids in the next room, so we were able to git 'er done :rofl:
> 
> Now in the 2ww which will seem like eternity again. I am trying to have good PMA, hoping this is my month!!! :dust: to everyone here!!

thats awesome that you got to stay in a hotel and on O day!!
good luck sweety!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Gotta be a sign, Lisa! For real! This has to be your cycle with that luck!!! :hugs:

Mara - I always feel like I've been hit by a truck! LOL I slept 10 hours until noon today... then fell asleep in the car on the way to our movie at like 8pm... it was only about a 10-15 min drive... and I'm still exhausted at almost midnight!! I think I used to be able to stay up for more than 12 hours on less than 10 hours of sleep! :rofl:


----------



## camilitary

hi i would like to have my chart stalked. im new to all of this so any info would be great. i think the only thing i know is how to :sex: lol... thanks in advance ;)


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: That's the important part, isn't it? You'll learn plenty around here! I promise! 

I'd be happy to add your chart for stalking... Do you have a link to it? :)


----------



## debgreasby

camilitary said:


> hi i would like to have my chart stalked. im new to all of this so any info would be great. i think the only thing i know is how to :sex: lol... thanks in advance ;)

Welcome!


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> tinybutterfly thats my birthday the 24th of july hahaha ill be 21!!! but your right you must get a BFP before then!!!

sweeeeet! maybe that licence plate was meant for you,
for the girl that has her bday on 24th of july, she sure has a BFP, no worries there
nothing we didn't know already but just for verification hahaha


quite funky though, i've made my list of LMP and EDD for 2011
and if i get preggers early july, then 24th of july is idd the day i should test positive
and then my baby would have an EDD of april 30, but babies are born late in our family, so i'd get my Bdaybaby!!! whiiii
suddenly, a bfp in july doesn't sound like the end of the world anymore

eta: no wait, i'm wrong, not my bday, i looked in the wrong colom haha, EDD would be april 2nd
all good to me, at least i'd be a mommy next time mother's day comes around then


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just came back from visiting some relatives out-of-state. We were supposed to stay at their house (arrived on o day!!) and in what seems to be a twist of fate, they had to put us up in a hotel due to water problems with their bathroom...we had a 2 room suite with the kids in the next room, so we were able to git 'er done :rofl:
> 
> Now in the 2ww which will seem like eternity again. I am trying to have good PMA, hoping this is my month!!! :dust: to everyone here!!


Oooh that sounds nice. Cant' remember the last time we stayed at a hotel lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grrr stupid chart. Temp dropped again today so I just know I am out this month


----------



## lolly25

Hey Girls, hows u all today x :flower:
TripleB ~ hope you have a good relaxing holiday x :p
Kimmy ~ Yay for scan and heartbeat x :happydance:
Tulip ~ Glad your appointment went well hun x:happydance:
Mara ~ Hope your felling a bit better soon x :thumbup:
Vickie ~ Your not out hun till :witch: appears pma to you x :hugs:
Firedancer ~ Yay for staying in hotel, yay for 2ww x :winkwink:
TinyButterfly ~ Im sure you will have your bfp before 24/7 x :thumbup:
Megg ~ hope the sleep things sorts its self out soon (btw im the same x ) x :thumbup:
Sorry if i missed anyone x :dohh:


p.s Megg can i have the code for the recent banner i dont have mara ticked on mine sorry mara x x


----------



## KimmyB

Eek me too, sorry Mara! :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Kimmy great news on the scan - stick little one stick :hugs:

TB - that licence plate definitely has to be a sign imagine how fab that would be :thumbup:

Welcome Camilitary :) knowing how to :sex: is a good start am sure you'll be charting like a pro in no time.

Vickieh - PMA woman! As Megg says it isn't over till the :witch: flies in.

Another nice rise for me today, if I can get another tomorrow I'll get my crosshairs and will be in the 2ww. Here we go again - I think this time I might not bother inputting any supposed symptoms into FF as then I can't get my hopes up quite as much.

Good luck and :dust: to all :)


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly thats my birthday the 24th of july hahaha ill be 21!!! but your right you must get a BFP before then!!!
> 
> sweeeeet! maybe that licence plate was meant for you,
> for the girl that has her bday on 24th of july, she sure has a BFP, no worries there
> nothing we didn't know already but just for verification hahaha
> 
> 
> quite funky though, i've made my list of LMP and EDD for 2011
> and if i get preggers early july, then 24th of july is idd the day i should test positive
> and then my baby would have an EDD of april 30, but babies are born late in our family, so i'd get my Bdaybaby!!! whiiii
> suddenly, a bfp in july doesn't sound like the end of the world anymore
> 
> eta: no wait, i'm wrong, not my bday, i looked in the wrong colom haha, EDD would be april 2nd
> all good to me, at least i'd be a mommy next time mother's day comes around thenClick to expand...

hehe!!
i used to drive to work every day and see this sign for a real estate company...and in big bold letters it said BFP.....i used to think about getting a BFP every time i saw it LOL


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies. I was so ill last night didn't manage to get away on holiday until this morning. Got about 10 miles from home and had to get DH to pull over and was sick at the side of the road - classy! Feel much better today, sun is shining and I'm on holiday :yipee:! Place we are staying has wifi too - bonus! Hope you're all having a good weekend. X


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry about the :sick: but YAY for wifi! :yipee:


----------



## lolly25

SmileyShazza said:


> Another nice rise for me today, if I can get another tomorrow I'll get my crosshairs and will be in the 2ww. Here we go again - I think this time I might not bother inputting any supposed symptoms into FF as then I can't get my hopes up quite as much.
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all :)

OMG Look at that temp fly!!! :wohoo: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Whoa, Shazza! That's a super temp! LOL


----------



## hoping:)

camilitary said:


> hi i would like to have my chart stalked. im new to all of this so any info would be great. i think the only thing i know is how to :sex: lol... thanks in advance ;)

Welcome!:flower:

So I didn't ovulate on cd 9 thank goodness:) My temp drop so yesterdays temp must have been a fluke! I have egg white cm so ovulation should be due any day now:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! More chances to catch it! That's great, hoping!


----------



## Aerdrie

Hey Megg, I'm also newish to charting and would love opinions & advice. Could you add me too please? xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

lolly25 said:


> OMG Look at that temp fly!!! :wohoo: :dust: :happydance:




Megg33k said:


> Whoa, Shazza! That's a super temp! LOL

I know - what's going on there?! My temps are never this high at this point in the month :wacko:

I can't wait to see what happens tomorrow - if it goes up again it'll be the highest it's ever been. Am hoping that it stays nice and high as my coverline is going to be mega high this month too :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Love it Shazza! :D

I'll add you Aerdrie!


----------



## maratobe

welcome aerdrie!! :dust:
GO for it shazza and hoping!! good luck girls! :hugs:
TripleB sorry about the sickness for both you and hubby.... have fun hehe :happydance:


----------



## Aerdrie

Thanks :happydance:

I was charting manually (on paper) and didn't really know how to interpret the chart. I started online a couple of days ago but it looks like we did BP on the right days :happydance: It was our 1 year anniversary so there was lots of BDing :blush:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grrr noone can convince me after this mornings temp that there is any hope. Worst looking chart EVER


----------



## maratobe

your deff not out yet hun!!! xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aerdrie - Woohoo for catching the right days anyway! :)

Vickie - I'm going to keep hoping anyway! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Aerdrie - Woohoo for catching the right days anyway! :)
> 
> Vickie - I'm going to keep hoping anyway! :hugs:

Glad someone is lol. BFN today.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aerdrie - Woohoo for catching the right days anyway! :)
> 
> Vickie - I'm going to keep hoping anyway! :hugs:
> 
> Glad someone is lol. BFN today.Click to expand...

That's what I'm here for... I just keep on hoping for everyone when they can't! For real... Its like my new position... "Hope! Get your hope here! Fresh hope! Hot off the presses! HOPE!"


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aerdrie - Woohoo for catching the right days anyway! :)
> 
> Vickie - I'm going to keep hoping anyway! :hugs:
> 
> Glad someone is lol. BFN today.Click to expand...

10 DPO is still early, hun! I tested at 10dpo with my last pregnancy and got a BFN...Tested 4 days later and got my BFP...When I feel discouraged about my chart, I go to FFs chart gallery and look for charts like mine, but ONLY the PG ones LOL Seeing other charts that don't necessarily look all that grand make me feel better. Remember, everyone's charts are different! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aerdrie - Woohoo for catching the right days anyway! :)
> 
> Vickie - I'm going to keep hoping anyway! :hugs:
> 
> Glad someone is lol. BFN today.Click to expand...
> 
> 10 DPO is still early, hun! I tested at 10dpo with my last pregnancy and got a BFN...Tested 4 days later and got my BFP...When I feel discouraged about my chart, I go to FFs chart gallery and look for charts like mine, but ONLY the PG ones LOL Seeing other charts that don't necessarily look all that grand make me feel better. Remember, everyone's charts are different! :hugs:Click to expand...

LOL. I do that too but I can't find anything with such terrible bding timing as we had, falling temperatures in the luteul phase and a bfp - doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know... I would hedge my bets that someone has a BFP chart like yours! 

I demand you look at WannaB's (Michelle's) chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a42a8


----------



## WannaB

Yeah I wouldnt base anything on my charts, my temps were taken all over the place so they were never really that accurate, I gave up worrying, as long as it detected O I was fine with that!


----------



## Megg33k

But you have (no offense) a not so BFP looking BFP chart! :) If it can lend hope... then so be it! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> But you have (no offense) a not so BFP looking BFP chart! :) If it can lend hope... then so be it! :hugs:

Which month are you referring to hun? 2 of my 3 bfps charts I lost so don't like those either lol

Michelles helps though

Never mind I see you were referring to MIchelles lol


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... I meant Michelle's! LOL Sorry for the confusion there! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

just got my bloods back.................
POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Aerdrie

YAY!!!! Awesome Maratobe :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SmileyShazza

https://www.damsels.org/components/com_kunena/template/default_ex/images/english/emoticons/woohoo.gif https://www.damsels.org/components/com_kunena/template/default_ex/images/english/emoticons/woohoo.gif 

Yay Mara thats great news :happydance: Congratulations :flower:

Have woken up this morning taken my temp and got a lovely dip :thumbup: not sure if it's a little early at 4dpo for implantation but it was nice to see. Am already wondering what my temp will do tomorrow now though :dohh:

Have taken the definite decision that I'm not recording any of my symptoms (or what I think are symptoms) on FF this month as I think that adds to my stress levels. We all know the pregnancy points are pretty crap so whats really the point anyway? All it does is get me even more excited which then adds to my disapointment when AF comes. Going to give this way a try for the next two weeks and see what happens :)


----------



## debgreasby

Fabulous news Mara! xx


----------



## maratobe

:) thanx girls!
shazza i like that idea hun!! SS is very evil haha :dust: 
how are you deb?? :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Deb posted! :hugs: I've missed you!


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: :wohoo: Mara I knew they would be xxxxx


----------



## maratobe

thanx dawny! how are you hun?? i see your temps rising over there!!


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, i'm ok guys, cd5, boring boring boring.

Went out Sat night for some much needed fun. Feel better about things now :)


----------



## Tulip

Sounds like it was a good night, has Paul recovered yet? :haha:


----------



## maratobe

YAY glad you had some fun sweety :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

maratobe said:


> thanx dawny! how are you hun?? i see your temps rising over there!!

They were rising til today had a HUGE dip today I have some IC tests coming soon so will try one unless af arrives before hand xxxx


----------



## maratobe

could be a nice implanation dip hun!!
xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> Sounds like it was a good night, has Paul recovered yet? :haha:

Just about lol. Poor bloke was stuck with me, my best mate and her sister lol. They were taking awful advantage of him , really is a good thing i trust him hahaha


----------



## SmileyShazza

Glad to hear you had a good night out at the weekend Deb. Sometimes it's good to have a real big blow out and let your hair down to ease some of the pent up tension and stress I think :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

whooow i made the call (i'm a horrible phone phobic) to the fertility clinic, i can go may 19,
i knew there was a waiting list but i was thinking along the lines of 4 months or so, but the
lady on the phone said, "let me see where i can maybe squeeze you in...ahaaa, somebody cancelled here, does that suit you?"

now i have to make the phonecall to my regular gyn to make apointment for fertility tests... *hates calling*
i will do it... i will do it... i will do it....


----------



## maratobe

im messing around with my siggy and i have lost the code for the newest pact piccy....but i need a medium size one....anyone know where it is??? :(


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> whooow i made the call (i'm a horrible phone phobic) to the fertility clinic, i can go may 19,
> i knew there was a waiting list but i was thinking along the lines of 4 months or so, but the
> lady on the phone said, "let me see where i can maybe squeeze you in...ahaaa, somebody cancelled here, does that suit you?"
> 
> now i have to make the phonecall to my regular gyn to make apointment for fertility tests... *hates calling*
> i will do it... i will do it... i will do it....

:happydance: thats great hun!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i did it! *relieved*
i'm going this wednesday to my regular gyn :)
*loves her country for the quick apointments*


----------



## puppymom32

maratobe said:


> just got my bloods back.................
> POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Congrats awesome news Mara :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Yay for appointments Tiny!!! So glad u made the calls. 

As for me I so wish I would have temped this month. My body is all crazy. I took my temp on Saturday and it was 97.18 for me a usual post O temp then yesterday was 97.25 and today is 96.68 major dip. What the heck. So either its a random dip or I havent ovulated yet. I was pretty sure I ovulated on CD 12 because had major ovulation pains and very sore breast that for me is a sign of ovulation. Now breast pain is gone like it usually is after O. I guess I will see what tomorrows temps say.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Mara - excellent news hun.

TB - glad you got your appts sorted.

Amy - sorry you don't know where you stand with your cycle. It's so annoying.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oops not sure if I updated mine or not. Anyway - my temp dropped again today, can't go much lower now without hitting the coverline. I am expecting af to come tomorrow I reckon. I not sure what my luteul phase will be like - I was breastfeeding when I fell pregnant and hadn't restarted my periods, then after the m/c I fell straight away with Isabella so haven't had any periods since before Matthew. Before Maff I only had two due to bfing jessica so only had 10-12 day LPs.

It's so weird to have only had 2 periods in four years and not know what to expect. BFN today


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry... Didn't really catch up properly... Came to find the siggy codes for Mara!

Normal:
https://i44.tinypic.com/wu2s6v.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i44.tinypic.com/wu2s6v.jpg[*/IMG]

Small:
https://i40.tinypic.com/152ia1e.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i40.tinypic.com/152ia1e.jpg[*/IMG]

Tiny:
https://i41.tinypic.com/116ids5.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i41.tinypic.com/116ids5.jpg[*/IMG]

Okay... from now on (because that was less than fun).. I'm keeping the current siggy code in post 1 with the charts to stalk! :)


----------



## hoping:)

Mara- Yay for positive blood test:happydance:

TB- I'm glad you got your appointments set:) How is your break going?

Vicki- your not out until the :witch: shows up. FX that she doesnt!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grr come on tonight.


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Vickie x


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay mara!!!! now it's officially offical *happy dance*


hoping:) said:


> TB- I'm glad you got your appointments set:) How is your break going?

very well actually, thanks
feels quite nice to not "have" to do anything


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in to say :wave: to everyone!

TB - I saw you made the calls! Good for you! I'm the same way with those sorts of calls! EEK! Brave girl, you! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Ok, so i have just spent the last 3 hours catching up on whats been happening while i've been away. Sorry if i miss anyone.

TB - congrats on the break going well and appointments being sorted
Mara- see i go away and another BFP gets confirmed, congrats honey.
Megg - so glad to be back to your PMA, love the new catch prase HOPE
Deb- glad to see you're still here, wouldn't be the same without you
TrippleB- sorry to here the witch came, you'll have to give mee some more information on this licorish root stuff (spelling??)
Vickie- so sorry you had a bad month,that was me last month and it was only Megg PMA that got me through
Tulip - glad the scans/appointments are going well
lolly - gland everythings OK
puppy- hoepfully you find out if you O'ed or not
to all the newbie - hello and welcome

Ok now for me i've got no idea about my temps this cycle, due to being away the kids sleep was all over the place meaning so was mine, and my temps hav followed. I am taking EPO so maybe that is one of the reasons for my higher temps. The EPO hasn't given me any CM yet though, so not sure whats going on there. I did however manage to take some OPK away with me, must try to take them at the same time everyday though. I have recieved the replacement part for my maybe baby so i can beging to use that again. I have also sound where i packed my thermometer yestuerday so i can get my temp again tomorrow. i'm so exausted i drove 1500km in one day yesturday it took me 16 hours, and in that time i had 2 kids vomit. such i long day think i should just go back to bed but the kids cant look after themselves in a house with no food so must make myself look respectful and go out to do some food shopping.:coffee:

oh forgot to add while i was away my step sister found oout that i had a mc and told my mum. my mum was so cranky at me for not telling her, then 2 days later my step sister told my mum she needed her to look after her kids so she can got to the gyno bacause she had a mc the week before. While i'm sad for my sister i know she only told my mum because of the reaction it got out of my mother when she said about my mc. sometimes i really dislike my family and their stupid i'm better or sicker than you antics.

Look at how long this is is just me going blah blah blah


----------



## Megg33k

So happy to see you posting, Aussie! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Megg - i'm glad to be back, hated not being able to keep up with you lovely ladies on here. By the way it Mary.

Mara - can you please change you siggy, you put 2010 for you last loss and we don't want that now!!!!:thumbup: By the way big congrats honey.


----------



## maratobe

after today....it better stay....
:cry: started cramping real bad and knew something was up....went to the loo and i got heavy bleeding and clots and the cramps are killing me at the moment.....
pretty heart broken today :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm apparently following you around saying how sorry I am! :hugs: I am really, really sorry! :cry: This is shit, tbh! I wish I knew what to say!

Mary - YAY! A name! lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry Mara. I hope the dr can give you some answers.

I wonder if anyone can help me. Maybe tmi. I posted last night to say af had arrived. Well I am not sure if she has. I had enough bleeding to fill half of a regular tampon (and it was black blood) and now nothing.

I don't know what is going on. I am worried this means something bad if I didn't get a proper period. I know there is still time - if I didn't put in the light bleeding for yesterday it would have me at 12dpo now. I didn't take my temp today as I thought af was here.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I had advice on it, Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## Aerdrie

Mara :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm so sorry hunny. x




It looks like a had a dip on DPO7 from what I've been reading here that's a good sign right?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, that's a good thing! :hugs: FX'd for a BFP in a few days! :dust:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Vickieh I would see what happens and if you get anymore signs that it could be AF. If you don't then take out the light flor so it takes you back to your chart and start taking your temp again tomorrow. Why did you not take your temp today? I di it everyday even during what I think is AF just in case.

Mara have you contacted your doctor or EPU unit? Im keeping everything crossed for you. How is it now? Has it got any worse or has it eased off. Stick beanie stick :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Last thing she said in her journal was that she was in a fair amount of pain and going to bed. :(


----------



## dawny690

Mara sweetheart I hope its just a preggo bleed one girl on here keeps bleeding but is still pregnant and is halfway through the pregnancy now please dont feel like its over before you know for sure xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Im pretty :smug: my temp went back up today :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

SmileyShazza said:


> Vickieh I would see what happens and if you get anymore signs that it could be AF. If you don't then take out the light flor so it takes you back to your chart and start taking your temp again tomorrow. Why did you not take your temp today? I di it everyday even during what I think is AF just in case.
> 
> Mara have you contacted your doctor or EPU unit? Im keeping everything crossed for you. How is it now? Has it got any worse or has it eased off. Stick beanie stick :hugs:

Normally I would even during af but the thermometer fell from under my pillow and behind the bed and I couldn't get it without waking the baby up so I thought it wouldn't matter.

Bleeding has come back a bit this morning so hopefully it will be here properly soon


----------



## Megg33k

Love it, Dawn! :hugs: Looks great!


----------



## dawny690

You know bubba would be due if ff is right on ov and it sticks ....

Day before christmas day :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

That inconvenient enough to work out, Dawn! I'll keep it all crossed for you! :)


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: I know would be my luck too :lol: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh mara i hope it's not true... but cramps and bleeds... sigh, i hope you're the exception to the rule my girl!
(((big hugs)))


----------



## aussiettc

oh mara honey i do hope its nothing.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

at the moment Dh and i are enjoying some much need couple time. the kiddies are in bed. I do have a question. should i have been taking flaxseed oil ever since AF and when should i stop taking the EPO?:dohh::shrug:


----------



## debgreasby

Don't know about the flaxseed, but stop taking EPO when you OV.


----------



## posh

Megg, please could you take my tick off our pact? :cry:


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: thank you kindly ladies 
posh sweety :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Awwwwww Posh no :cry: am so sorry hunni :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Posh, i'm so sorry :(


----------



## aussiettc

:hugs:Oh my posh so sorry sweety :hugs:

Ok hand up who want to rewind and take today out of our year. i dont think we should count this week :hugs::nope::hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

:hugs: Mara and Posh :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

maratobe said:


> after today....it better stay....
> :cry: started cramping real bad and knew something was up....went to the loo and i got heavy bleeding and clots and the cramps are killing me at the moment.....
> pretty heart broken today :cry:

Mara I am so sorry:hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

aussiettc said:


> Ok, so i have just spent the last 3 hours catching up on whats been happening while i've been away. Sorry if i miss anyone.
> 
> TB - congrats on the break going well and appointments being sorted
> Mara- see i go away and another BFP gets confirmed, congrats honey.
> Megg - so glad to be back to your PMA, love the new catch prase HOPE
> Deb- glad to see you're still here, wouldn't be the same without you
> TrippleB- sorry to here the witch came, you'll have to give mee some more information on this licorish root stuff (spelling??)
> Vickie- so sorry you had a bad month,that was me last month and it was only Megg PMA that got me through
> Tulip - glad the scans/appointments are going well
> lolly - gland everythings OK
> puppy- hoepfully you find out if you O'ed or not
> to all the newbie - hello and welcome
> 
> Ok now for me i've got no idea about my temps this cycle, due to being away the kids sleep was all over the place meaning so was mine, and my temps hav followed. I am taking EPO so maybe that is one of the reasons for my higher temps. The EPO hasn't given me any CM yet though, so not sure whats going on there. I did however manage to take some OPK away with me, must try to take them at the same time everyday though. I have recieved the replacement part for my maybe baby so i can beging to use that again. I have also sound where i packed my thermometer yestuerday so i can get my temp again tomorrow. i'm so exausted i drove 1500km in one day yesturday it took me 16 hours, and in that time i had 2 kids vomit. such i long day think i should just go back to bed but the kids cant look after themselves in a house with no food so must make myself look respectful and go out to do some food shopping.:coffee:
> 
> oh forgot to add while i was away my step sister found oout that i had a mc and told my mum. my mum was so cranky at me for not telling her, then 2 days later my step sister told my mum she needed her to look after her kids so she can got to the gyno bacause she had a mc the week before. While i'm sad for my sister i know she only told my mum because of the reaction it got out of my mother when she said about my mc. sometimes i really dislike my family and their stupid i'm better or sicker than you antics.
> 
> Look at how long this is is just me going blah blah blah

Wow Aussie u r superwoman 16 hours in a car. I know what you mean about family sometimes they can suck. I didnt get any EWCM from EPO until I uped my dosage really high. FXXX for you.


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Mara and Posh thinking of both of you. Big Hugs.


----------



## puppymom32

I would just like to remove April from every year!!! So took my temps today and they were 96.98 quite a bit up from yesterday but still not the 97.18 and 97.20 from this weekend. So who knows what my body is doing. I quess I will find out in a week or so.


----------



## hoping:)

Posh I'm so sorry:hugs: I vote to skip this day too... sad day:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Posh.. :cry: I saw in PAL... but devastated for you! :cry: New banner coming up... but not in a way I like...


----------



## Megg33k

Normal:

https://i43.tinypic.com/14ccfur.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/14ccfur.jpg[*/IMG]


Small:

https://i40.tinypic.com/6ym6o1.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i40.tinypic.com/6ym6o1.jpg[*/IMG]


Tiny:

https://i44.tinypic.com/14xnjf4.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i44.tinypic.com/14xnjf4.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## TripleB

Just popping in from my hols to say hi all and catch up on the news. I'm so sorry mara and posh, big hugs to both of you, it's just not fair. X


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> Ok hand up who want to rewind and take today out of our year. i dont think we should count this week :hugs::nope::hugs:

*raises hand*
how 'bout we can just fast forward to a time where we're holding our little one already?
i'd sign up if it were possible, i've always looked forward to pregnancy but...



i'm soooo sorry posh! (((big hugs)))


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry posh. I am not liking the new chart. Far too many ticks have been taken off - it's too sad.

Can I ask some of you - your first period after m/c, was it really light? I came on last night but it's so light, I only need regular tampons and am not soaking them in 3-4 hours. Does that sound right? I mean I know that I bled for quite a while after having Isabella so maybe the lining didn't build up much?


----------



## SmileyShazza

Vickieh my first AF after my erpc was very light. It was a lot lighter and a lot shorter than usual. They have evened out since then though and are back to normal so I wouldn't worry too much :)


----------



## puppymom32

Mine was also light after MC I think because like you said most of it was gone from the actual MC so the uterus is nice and perfect once all gets cleaned out.


----------



## Megg33k

Yes... It was stupidly light and only 3 days! I'm not a light bleeder... so I was shocked! I even posted a thread about it! Apparently, it's realllllllllllly common! :hugs:

Also... I hate the BFP Pact banner right now. It was... so pretty... and now its depressing to see the ticks come back off! :cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

So I shouldn't worry about it? Hopefully this month everything is cleared out and lining will be nice and thick for a little bubba.


----------



## hoping:)

yeah, don't worry! Mine was really light too and I didn't get it until almost 2 months after my d&c!!


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't get mine naturally after 66 days and took Provera to get it going. My Provera periods are always awful... painful and really heavy! But not this one!


----------



## aussiettc

my first was really light to. i usually have to use super pads but i didn't this time. i was even able to go back to using tampons which i haven't been able to cause the super ones fill within 45 mins usually, which makes doing anything difficult. Hope your work it out soon

ATM i feel like i've been hit by a truck. i'm so tired and i just exausted.i 'm on cd17 and have no sign of O yet at all. I'm wondering if its cause of the EPO. I haven't got any lines on my OPKs at all. Its starting to get a little upseting.


----------



## maratobe

i agree....lets skip forward a month or so!
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely skip forward! I'm okay with it!


----------



## tinybutterfly

good luck at your apointment Mara, i'll be thinking of you while i'm at mine :)


----------



## maratobe

good luck sweetheart! my update is in my journal 
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, TB! :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck TB :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> good luck sweetheart! my update is in my journal
> :hugs:

thanks, i'll go read after this post :)



Megg33k said:


> Good luck, TB! :hugs:




SmileyShazza said:


> Good luck TB :)

thankyou my girls!!!


apointment went well, then again my gyn is fab.
he was very impressed with my charts but when i pointed out the flaws in
the ones since my MC he decided to put me on meds to regulate hormones better.
so i'm an official member of the clomid club now (and the glycglu...something club too).
we also have to bring in a sample of OH's sperm for analysis.

and he gave me a chart, says when to take my meds, when to test and when to BD.
given OH's spermies are fine this should work within 6 months, if not, they're going to do insemination.

no checking my tubes though, he's convinced they're fine as i have no history
of operations in that area or any illnesses, virusses.... that can lead to that.

hmmm maybe i might start clomid next cycle instead of june? hmmm


----------



## debgreasby

Great stuff TB! Hope it works for you xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Great that they have gien you a plan to work to TB :thumbup:

I've had a nice rise again today, still not overly confident about this cycle as my temp is only sitting on my average temp for this time of the month. If it starts going up more then that would make me pretty happy so fingers crossed :)


----------



## puppymom32

Thats awesome Tiny Did he put u on glucophage? I take that for my PCOS same as Metformin? 

As for me, well now I think I just ovulated 2 days ago. So its looks like I am ovulating way later than I though. Good thing DH and I kept up with dbing. My temps were all wacky this month:
Sat 97.18
Sun 97.20
Mon 96.68
Tues 96.98
Today 97.45 so hoping Monday was really ovulation or maybe I ovulated twice this month who knows.


----------



## tinybutterfly

yep, that's the same medication under a different name :)
he says it helps to create an ideal situation for ovulation and conception as my body
will be more stimulated to produce certain things more and others less

then on the internet i found it's medication given to ppl with diabetis type II and 
you're not supposed to take it when you're trying to get pregnant? whaaat???

weird stuff but i'll believe my gyn over the internet.... he says most ppl he gives that schedule to
are pregnant within 6 months so.... i suppose it'll do something right...

clomid...hmmm i'm secretly hoping for twins now haha


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Sounds great! Edit: It is given to people with Type II diabetes... but its also used to treat a host of other things. The part about not taking it when trying to get pregnant is crap. It's given to PCOS women all the time with Clomid as the combo is amazing when TTC. Also, its one of the only approved oral treatments for Type II diabetes WHILE pregnant! So, don't listen to the internet! :winkwink:

Shazza - I think it looks just fine, hun! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou wikipedia live ;)


----------



## hoping:)

TB- twins would be awesome!! I'm glad you have your action plan:)


----------



## maratobe

TB that sounds great sweety!! hope its twins!! :)

im sorry i have been away girls....just had a long day and spent it with my sister, we went to get my tests done and i couldnt have my ultrasound so i had to book in for it for next wednesday at 3pm, so big day next wednesday with the ultrasound and OH is coming to the doctors to get checked out....he is a little scared with having to give a sample but he knows this is a must to have a baby!
then me and my sis went for brekky and then went shopping, caught up with a friend for lunch and sat there for about 3 hours... then went and did more shopping....and we came home and made a beef vegie stew together....which was nice!
so doc wants this ultrasound and then wants another in 2 weeks time...he said if we do them weekly then he will know what is happening and im also fingers crossed i get into my gyno ASAP....

sorry i havnt been around lately my mind just sort of needs time to understand whats happening and my heart is still pretty broken.....
xxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Mara :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

So my temp today at 8dpo is the same as yesterday's and very close to the day before. When I overlay this cycle with the last, I see that at 8dpo I started to dip down, although I had more of an up-and-down pattern. I know I shouldn't look at individual temps, but since today's is higher than last cycle, I am going to take it as a good sign. Gotta stay positive!!!


----------



## maratobe

good to stay positive sweety!! hope it stays way up high for you this month! :dust::dust:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Mara :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

im doing ok girls....i have faith in my doctor at the moment!!
how is everyone???
xxx


----------



## aussiettc

:hugs: mara:hugs:
does OH have to abstain for 3 days before giving his sample?? Mine did 4 years ago. they also so want it within 20mins of being taken. 
Hope everything goes well for you honey. :thumbup:

firedancer - great PMA going on there love it:thumbup:

ATM i'm over it all, my chart looks like crap and i'm just hoping my doctors appointment goes well next tuesday and she refers me to the gyno i want. Random cycles are starting to give me the shits. last on 34 days before that i had a 22 day one and 2 42-44 day ones. this one looks like it might be a short one to who knows. all i know is that its crap and i'm over it all.


----------



## maratobe

im not sure yet aussie....he will find out all the info on wednesday, he is a bit scared but knows it has to be done...
good luck at your appoitnment! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

mine has to be "good" for 3 days too, then do his thing and go to hospital then for analysis.
my gyn told me to keep the container close to my body (in my bra, underpants, pockets..)
they can stay alive for hours that way


----------



## aussiettc

hey mara i think you should make sure your Oh is "good" for 3 days before hand so you can do it straight away. There will be no need to wait any longer then.:thumbup:

I'm still struggling to get my PMA back with my sister talking all about her TTC and her MC. My mum keeps wanting to bring the situation up in ever conversation. if i dont talk to her for a while she gets annoyed with me. i've even asked her to not talk about it but she cant help herself it just the way she is.:coffee: it ends up easier just to talk to her than to ingnore her, less stress that way.


----------



## tinybutterfly

(((hugs))) i can imagine that must be hard, sometimes you don't want to talk about it with them...
is your mom still annoyed you didn't tell her yourself?


as for me... i'm not telling my parents about the clomid, don't know why.
i did however complain yesterday about all the pharmacies being closed when i want to go,
and my mom offered "want me to pick it up for you, i pass one by tomorrow"
very kind, but no thankyou :p
and my mom has a very very subtle way of finding out if i'm preggers or not, if i mention
i'm going to do some gardening she goes "do you have gloves?"
and i always have to go "mom, that won't be necessary!"
pfff i know they mean well but sometimes.... it's just too much


----------



## Firedancer41

Good morning ladies, how is everyone?

I was quite pleased with today's temp; hope it's not a fluke! I almost wonder if my chart will go triphasic?


----------



## Vickieh1981

TB - sneaky way of asking you. I am sorry if it gets you down.

Does anyone else feel fed up at this stage of their cycle. I am only early so I don't have ovulation yet or the 2ww to hope I am pregnant. I feel so empty and I am missing Isabella so much today that it hurts. Grrr I hate days like this.


----------



## Firedancer41

{{{Vicki}}} :hugs:

I hate the front 2 weeks...I hope it goes quickly for you and you can get to o'ing!! :)


----------



## aussiettc

tiny - nope mums still upset that i didn't tell her. We had this conversation when she found out, she was like i have a right to know i'm your mother, when i replied not if i dont want you to you dont anymore its not like i'm 16 still. I think that hurt her more cause i brought up my last mc when i was 16 and she made the decision for me not to try keep the baby.:cry: i was never told whether it was viable to keep the baby or not but at the same time i'm kinda glad in a sence cause i'll never know if my mum took my baby away from me. :cry: i dont think my mum feels like i want to share my life withh her sometimes and resents me for being so far away. i think thats why her and my sister are close and she does everthing my sister asks her to.

i always wonder what my first baby would of been like, especially when i have troubles falling again. i wonder if i lost my chance when i lost that baby. i always find christmas a difficult time cause thats when i lost it. Ok enough about that cause its starting to get me really down now.:thumbup:

fire- i hope that your temp rise means good things:thumbup:

vicki - i'm feeling like crap righht now to. i wish i was in the tww cause at least then we have something to hope for rather than now when you are waitingg to see if your defective or not. 

Me i just feel defective right now and really hope i get some sign of O soon, either that or the witch comes to call so i can start again.


----------



## aussiettc

haha almost posted it twice. i edited this post to remove it


----------



## posh

Hi girls :hi:
Just to let you know I will be ttc again as soon as the bleeding stops. I'm not gonna wait till my first AF. Don't care if the dates will be harder to work out!

Hope everyone is ok? :hugs:

Mara - how are you doing honey :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hi posh! (((hugs))) good to hear
the dates, the dates... as if it's that hard to date a baby on an echo with that machine,
all you have to say is if it's plausible or not, silly doctors!


i went to buy my medication (clomid and glucophage) and was surprised by the price
i paid the grand total of *drum rolls* &#8364;1.70 
lol, faaar less than i imagined it would be, great!


----------



## puppymom32

Morning ladies, So I thought I was out yesterday as my temp went back down to 97.05 after being 97.45 the day before. Well today it is back up to 97.58!!!! So I guess it aint over yet!!! Also been an emotional wreck the past few days crying at any and everything and I am never like this. Also had a dream last night that I peed on 6 frer at the same time and they all came back pos then did a digi just to make sure and it said pregnant LOL 

Good luck Fire temps looks good Wow Tiny that is amazing I had to pay like 50.00 usd for my clomid alone.


----------



## puppymom32

Big Hugs Posh and aussie


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: posh hope your doing ok sweetheart!!
tiny wow thats pretty cheap hun! :happydance: 
firedancer i hope they stay up sweety! :hugs:
puppy thats a strange dream....hope it comes true in a few days :hugs:
xxxx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Mara me too. Hope u are well luv. Big Hugs.


----------



## maratobe

im doing ok... just keeping alot of faith in my doctor at the moment!
:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: to everyone, we all seem a bit down today :(


----------



## Aerdrie

BIG :hugs: Vicki & Posh

Puppymom Fingers X'd for you! Dreams do come true 

firedancer. thats looking good! 

Tiny. THats awesome, I should move! Mine cost a fortune here.

Not the best day for me...caved and tested this morning ...dadaaaa...BFN. Not a big surprise. Convinced myself that it was just to early (DPO11) and that I might see the slightest something of a line....Just got home from the crapest day at work (I work for an airline and hundreds of our flights got canceled today) only to discover that the WITCH has appeared. LOVELY. I official request this day to be canceled!

.......isn't AF supposed to come 14 days DPO....? Does that mean I didn't ov when I thought I did....I am soooooo confused....and sad. :cry: I was convinced this was the month.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ aaah all thanks to the cloud of ashes passing over europe i assume? (that the flights got cancelled, not that you got AF)

but i agree, not a great way to end your day, booo witch!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Aerdrie said:


> BIG :hugs: Vicki & Posh
> 
> Puppymom Fingers X'd for you! Dreams do come true
> 
> firedancer. thats looking good!
> 
> Tiny. THats awesome, I should move! Mine cost a fortune here.
> 
> Not the best day for me...caved and tested this morning ...dadaaaa...BFN. Not a big surprise. Convinced myself that it was just to early (DPO11) and that I might see the slightest something of a line....Just got home from the crapest day at work (I work for an airline and hundreds of our flights got canceled today) only to discover that the WITCH has appeared. LOVELY. I official request this day to be canceled!
> 
> .......isn't AF supposed to come 14 days DPO....? Does that mean I didn't ov when I thought I did....I am soooooo confused....and sad. :cry: I was convinced this was the month.

Not everyones luteul phase is 14 days. Mine was 10 days this month (I came on at 11dpo.)


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! Hoping for more BFP's soon, yeah?

Posh - Glad to see you back on! :hugs: Wish the circumstances were different though! :(

Aerdrie - Almost all of your temps are open circles (meaning their disturbed)... Curious as to why that might be? I only ask because if they're mostly correct, then your chart suggests that you could have some low progesterone issues... and that would bring about an earlier AF. I mean... plenty of people have less than a 14 day LP. But, 10 is about as short as it can be and not be a problem. Longer would be better. 

As far as why I say that about your chart... You don't have a very strong temp shift and your post-O temps seem to kind of crawl along your coverline. Its an easy fix! But, if your temps aren't likely correct... Then I'm just making stuff up! LOL Have you ever had 7dpo bloods to check your progesterone levels?


----------



## Aerdrie

tiny: yip, its because of the volcano ash. LOL i really hate that volcano right now and could happily blame it for AF too )

Megg: I think it might be because it really difficult for me to temp at the same time every day? my shifts change so my waking times vary anytime from 6am - 8.30am.
I had loads of blood tests also for Progesterone but I think I was already pregnant the 2nd time and the first time I had none...like not ov and no proper cycle. I guess I could have one done privately at the lab?


----------



## Megg33k

If you're only looking at a difference of a couple of hours... they're probably mostly right, tbh. I would look into getting one at 7dpo if possible! What do you mean by "the first time I had none"? You had no progesterone in your system at 7dpo? Or...? Very curious!


----------



## Aerdrie

heehee, sorry that was a little obtuse. No cycle, no ov for months. Because there was no OV my body just kept on..and on..and..on with estrogen. I was like a crazy woman..like menapausal crazy. After the blood work they realized I wasn't ov'ing.


----------



## TripleB

Hello lovelies, I'm back from hols (boo) but had a fab time. Even though we got all the required pre-ov bonking in and I was still temping etc, it felt like a break from TTC which has done me the world of good. Back to the crazy stuff now though and hopefully gearing up to ov in the next few days. I'm sorry about the sadness on here while I was away but am glad to see mara being positive and posh trying again - :hugs: to you ladies. So where are we all - I see some pre-ov buddies, anyone knocking on the door of a BFP? X


----------



## dawny690

Im so excited girls not a :bfp: but I have a new job :wohoo: start a week monday :yipee: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*tripple*!!! glad you're back, breaks are awesome... i'm pre-ov but we're not trying,
although we are having sex so i told my OH "it's going to be all your fault if little one doesn't like it's bday" lol

*dawny*, congratulations!!! what's the new job???


----------



## dawny690

Still a care assistant but nearer home and less residents and the residents have autism xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Dawny - great news on the new job.

TripleB - great to see you back. I am a bit behind you as am day 6 today but will be following right behind you lol.


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats on the job Dawny!

Whoop, CD 10, time to start peeing on OPK's!!


----------



## Aerdrie

congrats Dawny!


----------



## maratobe

welcome back TB!! glad you had a great holiday sweety!!! :hugs:
YAY dawny new job that is fantatsic!! :happydance:
:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aerdrie - Gotcha! Now that you are ovulating... I would definitely look into a 7dpo progesterone test to be sure! :hugs:

Dawn - Whoop whoop! New job! Good on you! :yipee:

Deb - Yay for peeing on things!

TripleB - Glad to have you back! Missed you! :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

can you ladies stalk my chart? I adjusted my ov date to match up with the OPKs, and I think I have an ID!!!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks ladies, makes coming back from holiday less painful to catch up with you all! Congrats on the new job Dawny and good luck for your first day. Haha TB! You never know what might happen if you are NTNP but yeah blame your OH if your kid hates his/her birthday - I always whinged at my parents for my Jan birthday and now I'm trying to inflict the same on my own child! Vickie - come on, ovulate early and you never know we could be giving birth next to each other at Frimley Park! Deb, I think we'll be 2WW buddies this cycle - share the agony! And last but not least Hi Aerdrie, another chart to stalk yay! X


----------



## TripleB

ablacketer said:


> can you ladies stalk my chart? I adjusted my ov date to match up with the OPKs, and I think I have an ID!!!

Very possible ID Ablacketer! I'm not sure why your coverline is so high though, different charting software. X


----------



## Firedancer41

I agree with TripleB, Ablacketer...Your coverline seems rather high. That does look like a potential ID.....Fxed for you hun!


AFM, I just noticed that FF noted my chart may be possibly triphasic, and although I know that doesn't *necessarily* mean I am pregnant, I am feeling very positive about my chart this cycle!!!

Anyone else stalking their own chart? :rofl: I keep going back to look at mine. I really need a Chart Stalkers Anonymous Intervention hehehe


----------



## Megg33k

Lisa - It does look good, hun! :hugs: I can't give you that intervention, because I used to do the same thing... I still look at mine some days! LOL


----------



## TripleB

Chart is looking hot FD! X


----------



## SmileyShazza

Firedancer41 said:


> AFM, I just noticed that FF noted my chart may be possibly triphasic, and although I know that doesn't *necessarily* mean I am pregnant, I am feeling very positive about my chart this cycle!!!

Good luck hun - as much as I know it doesn't guarantee pregnancy I think we all hope that our charts will go triphasic just in case!



Firedancer41 said:


> Anyone else stalking their own chart? :rofl: I keep going back to look at mine. I really need a Chart Stalkers Anonymous Intervention hehehe

Yes me https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/34efamg.gif I'm 9dpo and whilst I'm not symptom spotting this month as I'm not entering any supposed symptoms onto FF if my temps keep going up or stay high then FF marks my chart as possibly triphasic too so am constantly looking at the bloody thing!!!!! I swear I'm wishing each day away looking forward to taking my temp in the morning :dohh:

Glad to hear I'm not the only one that checks their chart about 20 times a day :rofl:

Welcome back Triple B - missed you hunni :hugs: hope you have a fab holiday :)

:hugs: and https://www.sewingdouble.com/leslie/blinkie/adopted/BabyDust1.gif to all :)


----------



## ablacketer

thanks girls. I tend to run high after ov :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

SmileyShazza said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I just noticed that FF noted my chart may be possibly triphasic, and although I know that doesn't *necessarily* mean I am pregnant, I am feeling very positive about my chart this cycle!!!
> 
> Good luck hun - as much as I know it doesn't guarantee pregnancy I think we all hope that our charts will go triphasic just in case!
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else stalking their own chart? :rofl: I keep going back to look at mine. I really need a Chart Stalkers Anonymous Intervention heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Yes me https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/34efamg.gif I'm 9dpo and whilst I'm not symptom spotting this month as I'm not entering any supposed symptoms onto FF if my temps keep going up or stay high then FF marks my chart as possibly triphasic too so am constantly looking at the bloody thing!!!!! I swear I'm wishing each day away looking forward to taking my temp in the morning :dohh:
> 
> Glad to hear I'm not the only one that checks their chart about 20 times a day :rofl:
> 
> Welcome back Triple B - missed you hunni :hugs: hope you have a fab holiday :)
> 
> :hugs: and https://www.sewingdouble.com/leslie/blinkie/adopted/BabyDust1.gif to all :)Click to expand...

I do too. I am terrible once I have ovulated - keep overlaying with my pg charts and then looking in the chart gallery


----------



## Vickieh1981

I have a tmi question and am embarassed but need to ask somewhere. When I have been checking my cervix it's in a weird place. It's sitting flat against the back vaginal wall rather that at the top where it normally is. Today it was there, yesterday was normal and the day before was weird again.

Is this a prolapse or something? I have never known it to be in that position before - it doesn't seem right.


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Thanks ladies, makes coming back from holiday less painful to catch up with you all! Congrats on the new job Dawny and good luck for your first day. Haha TB! You never know what might happen if you are NTNP but yeah blame your OH if your kid hates his/her birthday - I always whinged at my parents for my Jan birthday and now I'm trying to inflict the same on my own child! Vickie - come on, ovulate early and you never know we could be giving birth next to each other at Frimley Park! Deb, I think we'll be 2WW buddies this cycle - share the agony! And last but not least Hi Aerdrie, another chart to stalk yay! X

I am thinking it'll probably be day 15-18 or so this month so another 8-11 days to wait for ovulation. I think unless you are planning to ov exceptionally late we will not be at the same time. However my last babies were 5 and 6 weeks early so there maybe some leeway anyway lol


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> I have a tmi question and am embarassed but need to ask somewhere. When I have been checking my cervix it's in a weird place. It's sitting flat against the back vaginal wall rather that at the top where it normally is. Today it was there, yesterday was normal and the day before was weird again.
> 
> Is this a prolapse or something? I have never known it to be in that position before - it doesn't seem right.

I wish I had an answer, but I've never managed to find my cervix! LOL I have issues with hand/wrist flexibility... So, its pretty impossible for me! I have a friend on here that we nicknamed "The Cervix Master"... I'll ask her! LOL


----------



## SmileyShazza

I'm pretty sure I'm out as I've had a drop this morning and I'm certain I had a bit of PMT yesterday as my mood was swinging more than a veranda chair! Theres still meant to be 4 days till AF but I have a feeling she is going to come early this month

Am so fed up and pissed off right now I can't believe it's looking like another month of hard work wasted - am starting to get so fed up with ttc each month is more of a slog and a chore than the last one :cry:

All I want is to be pregnant again, why can't my stupid body even manage that? If it hadn't have f*cked up I would be just weeks away from having our baby :cry: each month is just like an extra kick in the teeth :(


----------



## Aerdrie

:hugs: :hugs: Sorry Shazza. I so relate. Last night I realized it not going to be a mom this year and I'll have another birthday before I have a baby :cry: 
But PMA, right! At least we still have lots of time for our BFPs this year. The witch hasn't actually come yet so there is still hope!!!

FD and Ablackester: Fingers X'd for you both  so nice to have exciting charts to stalk ...nothing to see on mine right now :p

TB: Hi!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> I have a tmi question and am embarassed but need to ask somewhere. When I have been checking my cervix it's in a weird place. It's sitting flat against the back vaginal wall rather that at the top where it normally is. Today it was there, yesterday was normal and the day before was weird again.
> 
> Is this a prolapse or something? I have never known it to be in that position before - it doesn't seem right.

i have that too!
but my gyn has examined me so many times by now that he would have said something if it was in the wrong place

eta: i mean... it probably feels completely off for us, but in reality it's probably not THAT bad, it's like my spacial skills for distances etc don't apply in there


----------



## TripleB

Shazza hunni, don't be too hard on yourself :hugs:. That drop this morning just doesn't sit right with any of your BFN charts so its not time to throw in the towel just yet! I know you're not symptom spotting this month but yesterday's mood could also be PPT - pre-preggo tension! The last bit of the 2ww is so hard, either way your hormones are raging and the hope/anxiety is enough to send anyone around the bend. Keeping it all crossed for you. X


----------



## aussiettc

so with such a up and down ttc journy it all just got to me a few days ago and i needed some time out.ATM i'm still waiting to O and on day 21 and its just a little annoying. i've had a bit of fun weekend with the family so i'm feeling a touch better. To make me feel even better i was looking after my friend 3 kids along with my 3 kids. it definaly make me want to have more kids and has given me a little more hope on this TTC journey. so thigs are looking clearer right now.


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have a tmi question and am embarassed but need to ask somewhere. When I have been checking my cervix it's in a weird place. It's sitting flat against the back vaginal wall rather that at the top where it normally is. Today it was there, yesterday was normal and the day before was weird again.
> 
> Is this a prolapse or something? I have never known it to be in that position before - it doesn't seem right.
> 
> i have that too!
> but my gyn has examined me so many times by now that he would have said something if it was in the wrong place
> 
> eta: i mean... it probably feels completely off for us, but in reality it's probably not THAT bad, it's like my spacial skills for distances etc don't apply in thereClick to expand...


But is yours always like that or just sometimes? I mean I haven't ever noticed it before. I have only charted for about 5 months though what with pregnancies and stuff in between so maybe I just didn't know before.

It feels totally in the wrong place sat at the back like that.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have a tmi question and am embarassed but need to ask somewhere. When I have been checking my cervix it's in a weird place. It's sitting flat against the back vaginal wall rather that at the top where it normally is. Today it was there, yesterday was normal and the day before was weird again.
> 
> Is this a prolapse or something? I have never known it to be in that position before - it doesn't seem right.
> 
> i have that too!
> but my gyn has examined me so many times by now that he would have said something if it was in the wrong place
> 
> eta: i mean... it probably feels completely off for us, but in reality it's probably not THAT bad, it's like my spacial skills for distances etc don't apply in thereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> But is yours always like that or just sometimes? I mean I haven't ever noticed it before. I have only charted for about 5 months though what with pregnancies and stuff in between so maybe I just didn't know before.
> 
> It feels totally in the wrong place sat at the back like that.Click to expand...

i only noticed that recently but previously i haven't really examined THAT much in debt hehe

maybe it's bc of the angle we're standing in that it only seems like it's "wrong"?
i mean... if i feel it... i'm usually semi bended through my knees, hanging a bit forward or sideways lol, might influence it

TMI i know!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I asked for you, Vickie... This was the conversation! :hugs:



nicholatmn said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, I have a question from someone in one of my threads... since you are "The Cervix Master" and all... even if you're not practicing these days!
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have a tmi question and am embarassed but need to ask somewhere. When I have been checking my cervix it's in a weird place. It's sitting flat against the back vaginal wall rather that at the top where it normally is. Today it was there, yesterday was normal and the day before was weird again.
> 
> Is this a prolapse or something? I have never known it to be in that position before - it doesn't seem right.
> 
> If you could let me know or maybe stop by and let her know?
> 
> Thanks! Love you loads! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ummmm... I'm only the cervix master when it comes to ovulation and such. ;) lol But where is she in her cycle? If she's past ovulation, it's totally normal. The cervix will do loads of things after ovulation and that's why it doesn't help you determine if you're pregnant or not.
> But if something doesn't feel right, she should go to a doctor. I've never had to deal with prolapse. Maybe what she's feeling is part of her hymen? We all still have our hymen, but it's just pieces of loose skin hanging there now...Click to expand...


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> I asked for you, Vickie... This was the conversation! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> So, I have a question from someone in one of my threads... since you are "The Cervix Master" and all... even if you're not practicing these days!
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have a tmi question and am embarassed but need to ask somewhere. When I have been checking my cervix it's in a weird place. It's sitting flat against the back vaginal wall rather that at the top where it normally is. Today it was there, yesterday was normal and the day before was weird again.
> 
> Is this a prolapse or something? I have never known it to be in that position before - it doesn't seem right.
> 
> If you could let me know or maybe stop by and let her know?
> 
> Thanks! Love you loads! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ummmm... I'm only the cervix master when it comes to ovulation and such. ;) lol But where is she in her cycle? If she's past ovulation, it's totally normal. The cervix will do loads of things after ovulation and that's why it doesn't help you determine if you're pregnant or not.
> But if something doesn't feel right, she should go to a doctor. I've never had to deal with prolapse. Maybe what she's feeling is part of her hymen? We all still have our hymen, but it's just pieces of loose skin hanging there now...Click to expand...Click to expand...

Thanks for asking hun. I am only cycle day 7 though so not post ovulation.

It's definitely my cervix I feel. Maybe I will have to ignore my embarrassment and go ask the dr.


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have a tmi question and am embarassed but need to ask somewhere. When I have been checking my cervix it's in a weird place. It's sitting flat against the back vaginal wall rather that at the top where it normally is. Today it was there, yesterday was normal and the day before was weird again.
> 
> Is this a prolapse or something? I have never known it to be in that position before - it doesn't seem right.
> 
> i have that too!
> but my gyn has examined me so many times by now that he would have said something if it was in the wrong place
> 
> eta: i mean... it probably feels completely off for us, but in reality it's probably not THAT bad, it's like my spacial skills for distances etc don't apply in thereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> But is yours always like that or just sometimes? I mean I haven't ever noticed it before. I have only charted for about 5 months though what with pregnancies and stuff in between so maybe I just didn't know before.
> 
> It feels totally in the wrong place sat at the back like that.Click to expand...
> 
> i only noticed that recently but previously i haven't really examined THAT much in debt hehe
> 
> maybe it's bc of the angle we're standing in that it only seems like it's "wrong"?
> i mean... if i feel it... i'm usually semi bended through my knees, hanging a bit forward or sideways lol, might influence it
> 
> TMI i know!!!Click to expand...

I'm not sure what it is. I lay down when I check but have never noticed this before. If when I check tomorrow morning it's still like that then will go to the dr.


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!
hope everyone is well!!
i havent been around much lately sorry....just not feeling top of the world lately....:cry:
xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

You'll be back on top soon, honey! :hugs: Time heals all! Love you! xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Mara :hugs: Hunni it's totally understandable.

To be honest I don't know how much I'm going to be around. I'm almost certain that AF is just round the corner and I'm feeling really down in the dumps about everything right now :(

Once I'm considering having a couple of months off everything charting opks etc and just having a break from it all and seeing what happens. Then again I've just brought a CBFM and don't know whether to have a couple of months of using that first :wacko: 

I'm so pissed off with my body right now :cry:


----------



## aussiettc

shaz- keep your head up sweety.:hugs::hugs: maybe you can have a month of fun learning how your CBFM works. :thumbup:

mara-:hugs:as megg said time heaals honey we understand you not being around


----------



## maratobe

thanx girls!!
shazza i thought of having some time off as well but every month we dont try is a month we could have got pregnant....thats the way i think!! but now we are getting all the tests done and getting some help we have to just keep plotting along!
i hope the which doesnt show for you hun 

:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just discovered (while not trying) that once i had my O i just get preggo symptoms,
stuffed nose, nausea and terribly sensitive nipples lol... another thing learned, my symptoms are not symptoms


----------



## maratobe

so its just your body tiny?? body playing tricks.....or as you have just discovered being normal but if you were 'trying' would consider symtpoms!
:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tiny - it's mean isn't it how your body makes you get your hopes up like that.

Shaz - I am sorry you are feeling down, it's such a kick in the teeth everytime af arrives - I hope that won't be the case for you.

Mara - it's understandable that you are not around here much.


----------



## ablacketer

Ill be damned, peed on a frer this morning, got a bfp! gonna take a digi and see....


----------



## ablacketer

aaaaaaaaaaaaaand digi was positive too!!!!!! WOOT!


----------



## aussiettc

ablacketer - congratulations on your BFP:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## ablacketer

Thank you!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for :BFP:


----------



## ablacketer

Thanks deb, has anyone else gotten their bfp the first month after a MC?


----------



## dawny690

Congrats hun xxx


----------



## maratobe

congrats sweety!!!


----------



## TripleB

Congrats Ablacketer! x


----------



## ablacketer

thanks ladies!


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> so its just your body tiny?? body playing tricks.....or as you have just discovered being normal but if you were 'trying' would consider symtpoms!
> :hugs:




Vickieh1981 said:


> Tiny - it's mean isn't it how your body makes you get your hopes up like that.

mean body idd, at least now i know for the future that these symptoms mean nothing at all, less to obsess over


this friday we have to go in for the semen analysis, yay!


----------



## maratobe

hey tiny! we are getting ours done on wednesday! :thumbup: good luck sweety!!


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats on the :bfp: Ablacketer!!!!!!


----------



## ablacketer

thanks hunny :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

maratobe said:


> hey tiny! we are getting ours done on wednesday! :thumbup: good luck sweety!!

aaah yeah that's right! good luck!!!

was going to ask for wednesday at first too, then realised i had a job interview lol
so friday it is...
how is your man going to "deliver" the sample?
mine wants me out of the house, he feels weirded out bc he has to cum in a cup haha


----------



## jenny25

hello girls how are we all :) i got my first ever peak on cbfm today im super happy :D:D and the metformin has made is almost a week early :D:D:D xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh that's great!!! go get him tiger! XD


----------



## Megg33k

OMG Jenny! How fab! CD23 and Peak?! That's amazing for you, hun!!! :hugs:

ablacketer - Woohoo! Congrats, honey! That's great! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Nothing new to report from me. Temps still at 97.58 I guess we will see what they do tomorrow. 

Jenny yay for peak!!!


----------



## Aerdrie

Ablacketer: YAY!!!!! Congrats.

Tiny: LOL..i've also figured out in the last cycle that my "symptoms" are definitly OV and not pregnancy. Wiser for this cycle


----------



## TripleB

Yay for peak Jenny! I'm waiting for that damn peak to turn up - have had stupid number of highs already this cycle. By looking at the sticks I think today was my first true high so expecting another one tomorrow and hopefully a peak on Wednesday - hurry up eggy, I'm bored (and DH is away on business at the end of the week - typical!) x


----------



## ablacketer

thanks girls


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls
so i went to the doctors today and had a pap smear. it wasn't the worst thing cause while she was there she said i should ovulate soon. 
then when i got home the OPK i did just before i left was like the best one i've done yet i'm not sure if its a true positive yet but i'm excited.
i also got the referal to the gyno i wanted to so the visit went really well. woo hoo for me


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds great, hun! :hugs:


----------



## posh

Congrats Ablacketer! Hopefully I won't be too far behind! :happydance:
I'm sure I am starting to Ov, getting pains like Ov but couldn't be 1 week after MC could it :wacko:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Well unexpectedly I had a rise today from 97.90 to 98.34 totally the opposite to what I thought was going to happen :dohh:

Not getting excited as last month my chart did this went down to the point where I assumed was coming, got upset then it went up so got some hope but then the next day went down and AF came. Not sure why it has suddenly decided to start doing this each month but it&#8217;s very cruel :growlmad: Won&#8217;t know for sure until tomorrow but decided not to get my hopes up as know how it&#8217;ll make me feel if it goes tits up tomorrow.

If she comes I swear I am going to really let my hair down this weekend &#8211; have a drink and just enjoy myself. Not had a drink in ages as have totally given it up and I feel like I could do with a release!


----------



## Megg33k

It absolutely could, posh! :hugs:

Shazza - I saw! I want to see tomorrow's temp!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Megg33k said:


> Shazza - I saw! I want to see tomorrow's temp!

Me too - talk about wish your life away!

I wouldn't get too excited though hun. I've set myself up for a fall so it doesn't hurt as much when it happens. Stupidly I caved and tested this morning and it was a bfn so I'm fully expecting its just a floopy temp like last month.


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls i'm so excited my pee sticks are really turning positive. Dh is tired but i think i can turn him a bit of oral (sorry TMI):haha: and he'll be good.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Aussie - nothing is too much info here! I think if thats the way to inject some va va voom into OH then go for your life :winkwink:


----------



## ablacketer

I adjusted my temps that I took later than normal, I am thinking (despite the positive OPKs) that I oved on CD19. what about you ladies? trying to pin it down so I have a better idea how far along we are. calculators all say 4 weeks 5 days, but Im thinking its more like 4 weeks...


----------



## lolly25

Hi girls :flower: 
Just thought id drop a note and say hi, ive been trying to stay away as ive had an up and down few weeks, but have been checking up on the thread. Congrats to the ladies with BFP and lots and lots of :dust: :dust: to ladies still tryin x x x x


----------



## hoping:)

Firedancer you did it:happydance: Congrats on the :bfp:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

whiiii terrific!!! congrats *firedancer*!!!


and i think we can say congrats to *2016 *again as well!!!


----------



## TripleB

Yay FD! Your positivity was an inspiration this month and you got all you deserved hun! Congrats to 2016 too, sticky sticky babydust to both of you! 

Ablacketer, without those positive OPKs there are a few places in your chart that you could put an earlier ovualtion. I would stick somewhere around those 3 days of positive OPKs though as they do sit nicely with a rising temp. Are you going to be able to get an early dating scan hun?

AFM - I am p**ed off with waiting to ovulate. The licorice root did not seem to work its magic for me so on Megg's advice I'll give the soy a whirl next month (if I need to). I bought some OPK's today as my chart looks good for ov in a few days but CBFM still showing high. OPK was negative too so CBFM is no lying. I think I'll probably ov on Friday now - CD22 again - boo boo boo. 

I cried on the train to London this morning (luckily I had sunglasses in my bag so I just put them on and had a good weep). Feeling down in the dumps about how hard this is and just seen a friend of mine on Facebook announce his status as "... is a proud Daddy". Happy for him of course but huge surge of jealousy and am 3 weeks away from my MMC EDD so feeling pretty low. Told my DH that I was thinking of giving it all up but I want it too badly for that. 

Sorry ladies, don't want to bring the mood down, just felt like a rant. Luckily I have reflexology tonight so should help me to chill out (and if she can work on that eggy that's soon to make an appearance that would be great!)

xxx


----------



## posh

Congrats firedancer, so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: for FD!!! :hugs: CONGRATS!

Yes, congrats to 2016 as well... Looks like hers is actually going to be in the right place and everything this time! I've been following her story lately! :)


----------



## hoping:)

congrats 2016!!!!!!

Triple I'm sorry the licorice root didn't work for you- I had such high hopes for early o for you. May be the soy will work better... it doesnt hurt to try it!


----------



## tinybutterfly

(((tripple)))

have nothing much i can say to make you feel better, just know you're not alone,
i know i often feel the same, hang in there, one day it'll happen for us and we'll be able
to post happy parents-baby pictures all over the internet!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks TB, you're a love. Can't wait for the day when we're checking on here for the birth announcements of our babies. My best friend says to me at least you know that this baby is going to be the most wanted child alive when it makes an appearance. I'm sure all TTCALers will be with her on that! xxx


----------



## ablacketer

Im sure I will, doc is will want to know too :) I expect one about 7 weeks or so :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Thanks TB, you're a love. Can't wait for the day when we're checking on here for the birth announcements of our babies. My best friend says to me at least you know that this baby is going to be the most wanted child alive when it makes an appearance. I'm sure all TTCALers will be with her on that! xxx

one of my best friends says the exact same thing!!!
and they are soooooo right!
i already know we're going to be smothering it with love!

and i got a sneak preview of what my OH will be like if our daughter is late for her curfew,
have i told this on here yet? maybe i did...
but last weekend i went to a party with my 14yr old cousin and my best friend TJ (the only reason she could go was bc i was going with her lol)
and i told my OH "myeaaah we'll be coming home around 2am i think"
and he goes "is fine honey, stay as long as you like"
so we do... and it's 4am and my cousin goes "heeey, isn't that P walking there?"

yeaaaaah it was... mad like hell...
forget angry fathers preaching their kids when they are late...
this was my fiancee... coming to pick up his 25yr old fiance from a teenparty
bc he was all worried and convinced something bad had happened.
cuuuute in a way though hehehehe

/end ramble, sorry


----------



## puppymom32

Awww that is cute Tiny. He must love you so much !!!


----------



## TripleB

I haven't heard that story - very cute! I hope you have a very well-behaved daughter TB or your OH is going to be getting himself a lot of grey hairs! x


----------



## aussiettc

congrats firedancer and 2016.

tb - thats so cute, nice to know he cares isn't it.

tripple - i'm cd 24 and thik i'm about to O or just have so i know what you mean by long cycles. i go to the Gyno on 3 may to see what can be done to help. 

so last night the come on to DH worked, it worked really well actually, so well that i got some myself and he made sure i Orgsmed just to help our chances cause he remembered me saying the it was needed to help push the sperm further up the uterus (sp?) such a good man some times:happydance: sorry if TMI:blush:


----------



## hoping:)

lol:) that is a cute story tiny:haha: My DH is just like that!

So I just got back from the Gynecologist for my annual PAP. I hate going to those but my Gyn is awesome:) She is the same one I had during my last mc. This will be our 8th cycle since mc and I am getting pretty frustrated so she offered to refer us to a fertility doctor. She told me that at anytime I want to start clomid just to give her a call and she will write me a prescription and she also gave me all the stuff we need if we decide to get DH's sperm tested. Although, she said testing his sperm is not necessary since I was pregnant twice last year. I think (depending on if our insurance covers it) that if we are not pregnant this month I am going to start clomid my next cycle.


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds great, hoping! :hugs:

TB - That's VERY cute! LOL

Just sending love to the rest of you girls! :D


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls,

i should have O'ed by tonight at the latest. my OPK's are starting to fade again. i'll have to hitt hubby up for it again tonight, or maybe when he get home and tonight. hehe someones gettin lucky tonight.:sex::spermy::dance::yipee:

i'm so excited, i O now and then i have an appointment with my gyno/fs on 3 may. woohoo i'll either be pregnant or starting a new cycle and in time for any drugs given oh yeh :happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::smug:


----------



## TripleB

Another high and to be honest I think the stick is really low and CBFM is being optimistic! Grrrrr, will just have to keep BDing I suppose! Have mentioned my long cycles to my doctor and she says it's just a consequence of the MC that my cycles have changed and as I'm ovulating there's nothing she can do until I've been trying for longer. I'm going to try soy next cycle. X


----------



## tinybutterfly

a true sexathon!

thehe if our daughter takes after me we'll be fine....
just have to remind myself to not let her go out with my cousin... not that there's much chance,
by the time my kid is 15 she will be 30, don't see that happening haha


something's wrong with FF for me, doesn't load all the charts..


had a funny dream... i got a bfp at 13dpo, which is great lol, it just didn't mention what cycle haha


----------



## TripleB

Have you selected them all on your home page TB? x


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> AFM - I am p**ed off with waiting to ovulate. The licorice root did not seem to work its magic for me so on Megg's advice I'll give the soy a whirl next month (if I need to). I bought some OPK's today as my chart looks good for ov in a few days but CBFM still showing high. OPK was negative too so CBFM is no lying. I think I'll probably ov on Friday now - CD22 again - boo boo boo.

:growlmad:

Stupid licquorice root I really hoped that would work for you this month. Is there any chance that you couldve Od where you temp went down (yesterday I think it was) as I notice its gone up today. Im afraid the only thing you can do at the moment is keep bding and see what happens. I really hope you see some signs of the elusive O soon hun.



TripleB said:


> My best friend says to me at least you know that this baby is going to be the most wanted child alive when it makes an appearance. I'm sure all TTCALers will be with her on that! xxx

I had a good old cry on Monday, various things getting to me not just TTC but everything combined with possible PMT just set me off. Im the same everytime I get upset I just think oh sod it we might as well give up this is all too stressful and it isnt bloody working anyway but then when Ive calmed down I realise that giving up would be silly as if we do that well _never_ get our baby. 

I am going to do everything I can to be the best mum in the world  after such an emotional rollercoaster to get there Im going to be so thankful for being given the opportunity that I wont want to mess it up. We will get there hunni and I agree that when we do get our babies they are going to be so loved and appreciated.

AFM - massive temperature drop this morning https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/stock/smiley-mad0216.gif have gone under the coverline so no doubt that AF will be here either today or tomorrow so no 2010 baby for us :nope: 

Aaaah well - 2011 here we come then :thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Have you selected them all on your home page TB? x

wasn't my charts i wanted to see, but other ppl's

if i clicked your ticker it only showed your chart from january or february,
everything else had a symbol... haven't checked if it's fixed now

eta: is fine again now, some loading issue probably


----------



## puppymom32

So witch was a no show yesterday and my cycle are usually 24-26 days long. Used to be 28 a long time ago. God I wish I would have temped this whole cycle. Started tempin on CD 15 taking soy for the second cycle CD 3-7 now I a not sure when I ovulated. 

15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 
97.18 97.20 96.68 96.98 97.05 97.58 97.65 NA 97.58 97.58 97.33 97.58

Typically anything over 97 is post ovulation. but that dip on CD 17 and 18 has me all confused. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Megg33k

I re-did the banner... Not that I wanted to... Its fecking depressing... I'm about to take it out of my siggy all together...

Normal:
https://i43.tinypic.com/t9h63r.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/t9h63r.jpg[*/IMG]

Small:
https://i39.tinypic.com/33cqkwx.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i39.tinypic.com/33cqkwx.jpg[*/IMG]

Tiny:
https://i44.tinypic.com/1zekw2e.jpg
Code (no *'s): [*IMG]https://i44.tinypic.com/1zekw2e.jpg[*/IMG]


----------



## tinybutterfly

well... firedancer can be ticked of :)
eta: nm, read her story too... i'm sorry girl!

wannaB? omg... just before i left this evening i was thinking about her and how lucky she was
*searches for her story*


eta: sigh.....


----------



## TripleB

I know what you mean Megg, the pact is not performing as required, if we go below 3 ticks I'm going to ditch it too. So much sadness on here, as if anyone TTCAL hasn't suffered enough. :hugs: to wannaB and FD, we'll all get there in the end girls. X


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... very sad day today, indeed! :hugs: to all! I wish we could all just have a big group hug in real life right now... I'm so angry at life! :crY:


----------



## puppymom32

Me too Megg is just so not fair. Let all go to Australia and group hug there.


----------



## TripleB

https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif

Yay puppymom - like your FF link, looking promising! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed with Australian hugs! Let's go!


----------



## puppymom32

TripleB said:


> https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif
> 
> Yay puppymom - like your FF link, looking promising! xxx

Thanks TB love your group hug smiley. I didnt temp reg before CD 15 so I had to improvise on some earlier temps so we will see what happens. But had strong OV pain CD 12/13 so that seems to go with what FF has.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh no - that's not a good banner. I can't see - did wannaB post on here?


----------



## debgreasby

I think it was in the other thread - blighted ovum. Heart broken for her :cry:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I had a bit of spotting today so reckon AF will be here in the morning :growlmad:

Even though I'm not an expert the one thing I think my charts have proved so far is that I seem to have ovulated each month since I started doing the temping. This has also been backed up by the fact that I am getting really dark positives every month even on the internet cheapie opks.

Bearing this in mind I've decided that I'm going to ditch my thermometer for a couple of months and the opks too. I'm going to set up the CBFM, not pay too much attention to it though and have just had a good old chat with OH and he's agreed to try bd'ing every day this month - funnily enough his eyes lit up when I said that bit :rofl:

I think maybe by ditching everything for a bit it might help me relax and I know that they say one of the best ways to conceive is to stop worrying about it so much. I know thats easier said than done but at the moment I'm prepared to try anything!

It's going to be weird not sticking that little white thing in my mouth each morning but I hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around even though I'm not going to be temping as I like it in here and don't want to leave you all :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think the methformine is starting to do it's job (regulating my hormones), my skin is starting to look like before again,
honestly, the past few months it was HORRID! spots and bumps everywhere, so not me!
i never had it when i was a teenager, so this is what that feels like... poor teens!!!


----------



## aussiettc

Ok girls so i'm up for a group hugs in Australia. You can come and stay at my house and then we'll all drive up to see mara!!!!:thumbup:

Ok so i have a stupid question to ask to. This morning whan i did my OPK i was in that much of a rush i accidently got out a HPT instead. I didn't realise untill i went to take it out of my pee. so then i did a OPK as well. 
Ok so the problem i have is that there seems to be some sort of faint line on the HPT that cam up within the required time limit. Can someonne tell me what an evap line looks like on the David brand please. Check out my chart cause i really dont think it could be a true +. i'll try post a better pikky later cause it didn't take a good photo.

i'm so confused right now:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

How have the tummy issues been with the Metformin, TB? Mine were awful! :(

Vickie - Michelle posted it in her journal and also in the "race" thread... :cry:

Aussie - NOT GOOD ENOUGH! NEED PIC... STAT! EEK! What did your OPK look like today?


----------



## aussiettc

Ok so here it is but its kind of blurry. Like i said i dont thinks ita good. Over the last 2 days i got dark OPK and now they are light again. so i think i O'ed like last night so how can i get a + HPT and be ovulating at the same time. 
Please don't get your hopes up anyone cause i think i just a faulty test.

Hope you guys have fun trying to work it all out for me. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







hpt 22-4.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## moochacha

Hi girls I was wondering if I can join you lovely ladies in some chart stalking!!! :dance:

Here is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha. There are some people I know here from the newbie charting thread in the TTC section. Hope to get to know you all better :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, moochacha! I'll add you ASAP! :hugs:

Dunno about the test, hun... Its hard to see in the pic, but I do see what you mean. Hmmm... not sure at all!


----------



## aussiettc

hi Megg,
i posted in the TTC thread aw well but have included my OPKs for tthe last 10days. you could have a look over there.

can HPT pick up O??:shrug:


----------



## moochacha

Megg33k said:


> Welcome, moochacha! I'll add you ASAP! :hugs:
> 
> Dunno about the test, hun... Its hard to see in the pic, but I do see what you mean. Hmmm... not sure at all!

Thank you :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Aussie - I don't see a pic! I'm confused! :wacko: I'll look for the other post! No... An HPT cannot pick up O! It's impossible!

moochacha - You're very welcome! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

:wave:hi moochacha welcome to the tread.


----------



## aussiettc

sorry megg i forgot to add it again. What time is it over there? its 3 pm here
 



Attached Files:







opk &hpt.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Megg33k

Its 12:30am here!

(x-posted from your other thread) 

Okay... Your chart doesn't look like it should before O... I showed OH and he saw the same thing... Your "Pre-O" temps never got to "Pre-O" levels like last cycle. We both think maybe your period wasn't a period at all... Take another HPT tomorrow with FMU! I think maybe you conceived last cycle...

As you know... I'm always pulling for you! That's my best guess, lovely! :shrug: Can't wait to see tomorrow's HPT... or you could take another now and see... I don't know... It's definitely positive!

Edit: I'm going to bed because I'm exhausted and feel like shit... but its going to be very hard whilst waiting to find out what's going on with that test!!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Aussie - I don't see a faint second line on the hpt but I see a pretty damn clear second one.

OPKs can show up hcg but hpt can't pick up the lh surge.

I think you need to make an appt to see the dr as that's a bfp.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hello Moochacha *waves* welcome aboard :)

Aussiettc am not sure about the line have never experienced an evap myself.

Hmmmmmm that spotting I had yesterday has amounted to nothing. Was expecting AF to arrive in the night but she hasn't come :growlmad: I hate it when my body does weird things - I never get spotting, don't remember having any like this before :wacko: my temp has gone back up slightly today and I've not had any kind of cramping either.

If she's going to come I wish she'd just get it over and done with instead of keep playing silly games with me :growlmad:


----------



## debgreasby

Aussie that looks :bfp: to me too, hope it is!

AFM, nice positive OPK this morning, so ov today / tomorrow. Late for me, not happy!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussie, like the others... i see a strong second line! if that is an evap you need to start using another brand!
retest asap, definatly

welcome Moochacha!!! :)




aussiettc said:


> can HPT pick up O??:shrug:

not in this universe no haha
have you ever heard the comparison of OPK and HPT as two twins but one wearing a hat?

well, basically, LH and HCG are molecular identical (twins!) but HCG has an extra part attached to it (a hat)

the OPK searches for the identical part
the HCG detects the "hat" only, so therefor it's not able to detect O


----------



## TripleB

Looks BFP to me too aussie but am confused by your chart and the now negative OPKs. You'll have to test again my girl and put us out of our misery!

Boo for late ovulation Deb (welcome to my world hun) - on the plus side I reckon I'll be tomorrow or Saturday too (hopefully Saturday as DH is away tonight) so we can be 2WW buddies - or even better BFP/bump buddies!

Hey Moochacha - welcome to the madhouse!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for being 2WW buddies TripleB!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Welcome Moochacha - although I am sorry you have cause to join this thread.


----------



## moochacha

Thanks girls for the warm welcome :hugs: after our last loss I decided to take a break from TTC for a longish cycle, so I'm happily back TTC and pretty eager to give a good go.

Just waiting for AF to gooooooooo :gun: After my MC at 8+5 it seems like my menses has doubled in days :( Oh well.

Looking forward to getting to know you better and I'm also very sincerely sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Just noticed you are another Aussie moochacha - lots of lovely Aussies on here (*waves* to mara, WannaB and aussitttc!) x


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls
hubby and i have been talking about it. I honestly don't think i'm preggers though girls. DH also thinks that we need to forget about the test because except last time when we mc i never get faint lines, and just wait untill 3 May for oru appointment with the gyno to find out whats going on. 
So that being said i'm not sure when i'll be able to test again. i can't do ti while he's around so we'll all just have to wait and see.

i still don't understand why i'ld get a potistive HPT but not a + OPK. Also why wouldn't the dr have noticed something on tuesday?
Sorry girls i think i have more questions than answers at this stage.:shrug:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: aussie xxxx


----------



## moochacha

Yes I'm Aussie all the way oi oi lol I was born in Darwin grew up a bush girl, moved to Brisbane now living in Melbourne. But.. theres a but :-s I'm half Maori and Italian/English.

I hope you find some answers soon Aussie.


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh *Moochacha*, i just read your signature, i'll be starting my first round of clomid early May, also 100mg
bring on the twins idd hahahaha


----------



## moochacha

tinybutterfly said:


> oooh *Moochacha*, i just read your signature, i'll be starting my first round of clomid early May, also 100mg
> bring on the twins idd hahahaha

Hehe yea I saw the blinkie on photobucket and I had to use it. When I got my first prescription filled in DH and I said "Bring on the twins" as a joke so its been our little Clomid joke from then.

I was sooo scared putting the first Clomid tablet in my mouth because of all the associated side effects but I haven't felt any. I'm taking it right before bed, I did feel a little cramping yesterday but that's it!!


----------



## hoping:)

moochacha said:


> Hi girls I was wondering if I can join you lovely ladies in some chart stalking!!! :dance:
> 
> Here is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/moochacha. There are some people I know here from the newbie charting thread in the TTC section. Hope to get to know you all better :flower:

Welcome!!!


----------



## puppymom32

So when I put my temps in FF it shows I ovulated way later than normal so I am only 7dpo now. Still have forever to wait. I am definetly charting all of next month.


----------



## posh

Hi girls :hi: how is everyone today?
Any BFP's i've missed? :dohh:
Im feeling pretty positive, considering! 
Think I have EWCM already, so we are on the job from today! [-o&lt; just see what happens, no charting, temping, poas, nothing!


----------



## TripleB

Hey posh! Good luck hunni, I hope a sticky BFP "au naturel" is around the corner for you, you never know sometimes dropping all the TTC tricks we pick up along the way works wonders!

I'm afraid there has been a distinct lack of BFPs on here recently and far too much sad news. Your positivity is welcome here, it would be good to see some more BFPs rolling in! xxx

x


----------



## Megg33k

I'd love to see some BFP's rolling in! But, yay for positivity! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Meggy - how are you feeling hun? You know you're an angel for sticking around with us lot while you're baking your bean! Wow, nearly 9 weeks already, I can't believe it! Are you suffering? xxx

EDIT: Oh gosh hun, just caught up on the Race for a BFP thread and see there have been some hormone's flying in there (not surprising really). Will PM you to see how you're doing...xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Not suffering... mostly! Tuesday night was particularly bad. I was nauseous, my boobs felt like someone had them in a vice, headache, was either too hot or too cold... but since then not so bad. I start to feel a bit unwell around midnight. I sleep a good 10 hours every night... Used to go most days on 7 hours. 

I like it here! I don't quite feel right much of anywhere else... There's one PAL thread that I frequent... but that's about it.


----------



## tinybutterfly

gmbl grmbl grmbl.... honestly.... everyone else again but me, it's killing me!
i just read another pregnancy announcement... right after they announced "oh we're gonna stop trying for a while now"
hooooonestly, NO i can't be happy for you right now, grrrrrrr
sorry, had to let it out somewhere


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: TB, it will be you soon, promise. x


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> :hugs: TB, it will be you soon, promise. x

US my dear... US :)


----------



## TripleB

:thumbup: yeah! xxx


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls,
i go to bed for 10 hours and the tread takes off. at the moment hubby is still home so didn't get a chance to poas (and probally wont cause he'll get so angry with me after asking me not to) and the chart looks like i O'ed 3 days ago. So i'm just sticking with thhe original plan i had before my mix up yesturday. I've O so i 'm now taking flaxseed and folate. :coffee:
I go tothe gyno on 3 May so i'll be asking him lots of questions about what happened the other day. :thumbup: if i just leave it things might be OK.


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck hun!


----------



## Megg33k

TB - It will be you! And, don't force yourself to be happy when you can't be! Its your right to feel whatever it is you feel! :hugs:

Aussie - Killing me, babes... but good luck!


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou meggles!



moochacha said:


> Hehe yea I saw the blinkie on photobucket and I had to use it. When I got my first prescription filled in DH and I said "Bring on the twins" as a joke so its been our little Clomid joke from then.
> 
> I was sooo scared putting the first Clomid tablet in my mouth because of all the associated side effects but I haven't felt any. I'm taking it right before bed, I did feel a little cramping yesterday but that's it!!

i haven't read the list of side-effects... i have this thing...
if i do read them, i get them all lol hahaha

lol, twins would be awesome...
i told my boy too, "you know, it's possible with the clomid that it's twins"
"great! i don't mind at all, better two than none at all"



aussiettc said:


> hi girls,
> i go to bed for 10 hours and the tread takes off. at the moment hubby is still home so didn't get a chance to poas (and probally wont cause he'll get so angry with me after asking me not to) and the chart looks like i O'ed 3 days ago. So i'm just sticking with thhe original plan i had before my mix up yesturday. I've O so i 'm now taking flaxseed and folate. :coffee:
> I go tothe gyno on 3 May so i'll be asking him lots of questions about what happened the other day. :thumbup: if i just leave it things might be OK.

you... deserve.... a medal! maaan, wish i could POAS for you just to know haahahaha


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've been up since 2.30am, had to drive my brother to the airport, back home now (7.30am)
and not really planning to go to bed anymore, it's light outside and the sun is rising...
this afternoon is sperm-sample moment yay!
didn't sleep much tonight... first the stress/excitement to go drop brother off
and then to top it off...when i was sleeping i dreamt i had to say "eyjaffallajökkul" (the volcano in iceland lol)

*Mara*, how did it go wednesday? if you updated already in your diary i'll see in a bit after i posted this hehe


----------



## aussiettc

Ok girls so it finally got to me (didn't take long did it) i did another tst at lunch time. It was a BFN so the last test had to be faulty just like i though.:growlmad:

the most upseting thing is now if i do ever get my BFP i wont be able to believe it and get excited. Between this and my mc i think all the joy of a BFP has gone now. Its really got me to the point of wondering whether i should bother continuing.:dohh:

Oh well i'll bounce back in a day or two. I'll be fine by may and ready to see the doctor about what drugs to use and when i can start it all. I think i'll ask to skip the clomid and move on to injectables to try and get my BFP by the end of the year.:coffee::coffee::shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Aussie! At least you know it was faulty and aren't stuck wondering! Sorry it was BFN though! :dust: for the doc visit!

TB - First... I think I love "Meggles"... That's fun! Second... I have NO IDEA how to pronounce that! Third... Good luck to OH for the SA!


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: aussie, damn those dodgy tests. Hopefully you'll have your BFP in time for your gyno appointment!

Haha at your volcano dream TB! With that name no wonder you didn't sleep! Hope the tests go well today.

My temp is annoyingly high this morning (36.5). But I'm still high on CBFM and DH is not back from his trip until tonight so I really hope I didn't ov yesterday or there's no chance. Have run out of test sticks now because there were so many duff sticks in the pack (grrrr) so will have to see what the OPKs tell me over the weekend - hopefully temp dips tomorrow and rises Sunday. X


----------



## TripleB

Scrap that, took my temp again after half an hour and it was down at 36.2, isn't it supposed to get higher after you've woken up? Anyway, I'm going with the lower one because I really think and hope I ov over the weekend. X


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Scrap that, took my temp again after half an hour and it was down at 36.2, isn't it supposed to get higher after you've woken up? Anyway, I'm going with the lower one because I really think and hope I ov over the weekend. X

i have that too sometimes, is mostly when i come out of a warm bed into a cooler house,
after i take a shower it shoots back up hehe



Megg33k said:


> TB - First... I think I love "Meggles"... That's fun! Second... I have NO IDEA how to pronounce that! Third... Good luck to OH for the SA!

:D

haha, well i have a hard time pronouncing it myself... what were they thinking when naming that thing???


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> TB - First... I think I love "Meggles"... That's fun! Second... I have NO IDEA how to pronounce that! Third... Good luck to OH for the SA!
> 
> :D
> 
> haha, well i have a hard time pronouncing it myself... what were they thinking when naming that thing???Click to expand...

i dont think they were thinking when they names it, either that or they wanted something to make people talk


----------



## tinybutterfly

i bet they were high! lol


----------



## ablacketer

I saw the grumbles about no bfps so I thought I would just just pop in and rub my bfp on all you ladies. I hope it rubs off on you!!!!! good luck and sticky dust.


----------



## TripleB

Thanks ablacketer - we need it!

OPKs getting darker, DH on his way home, let the weekend ovulation bonkathon commence!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

OPK's fading, no temp rise this morning :( Hoping it goes up tomorrow!


----------



## TripleB

Hey Deb - 97.4 looks as though its your tried and tested ov day temp so I'm expecting a rise from you tomorrow - all BDing bases nicely covered by you as usual hun! And woohoo another pretty spot-free cycle! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

bonkathon *dies* hahahaha


just got home from doc.... hmmm not that good i'm afraid.
the bf has good spermies, but not enough of them, so he has to take vitamines now
and it's IUI now.... so that in combination with clomid.... triplets? eeeeek!
i'd be thrilled with twins... triplets... man, that would take time to sink in lol


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: TB, sorry its not better news but there is something to be said for knowing what you're dealing with right? Are the vits going to help his numbers? It's great that they've offered you IUI - you're going to be a mother before you know it hun (triplets - eek indeed!) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Sorry the news wasn't awesome... but IUI is good! :dust:

Deb - Hoping for your temp rise tomorrow!!! FX'd!

TripleB - Hoping your temp rise holds off! LOL

ablacketer - Just avoid using the "peed on" end when you rub that BFP on people, kay? We're about sanitary practices around here! :rofl:


----------



## hoping:)

Tiny srry you didn't get the results you wanted, but IUI and clomid are sure to have you preggo in no time:thumbup: Twins would be awesome!!! I am starting clomid next cycle too so maybe we will get to be twin bump buddies:flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

didn't find it particularly bad news tbh bc this way i KNOW the spermies will get where they are supposed to be on the right day...
the actual conceiving won't be "natural" but it's not going to change our sex life :haha:


TripleB said:


> :hugs: TB, sorry its not better news but there is something to be said for knowing what you're dealing with right? Are the vits going to help his numbers? It's great that they've offered you IUI - you're going to be a mother before you know it hun (triplets - eek indeed!) xxx

the vits should help with the spermies yes, it's to give them a boost.
OH has about half as much as expected, but they are good swimmers,
i honestly think it's bc he refused to quit smoking (he did quit recently though after my zillionth drama scene hehe)
guess we'll see in a few weeks if there's improvement in his swimmers hehe



hoping:) said:


> Tiny srry you didn't get the results you wanted, but IUI and clomid are sure to have you preggo in no time:thumbup: Twins would be awesome!!! I am starting clomid next cycle too so maybe we will get to be twin bump buddies:flower:

ooooh twin bump buddies, that sounds awesooome! yay!


----------



## ablacketer

lol! sanitary! lol!!!!! you ladies kill me


----------



## TripleB

I'm really happy for you TB, it's a really positive step and very exciting that things could be happening soon for you! Having all you ladies talk of clomid has made me think about how long I'm going to wait before seeing my doctor about getting some help. Have just had a chat to DH (TMI alert: with legs in the air after session #1 of the weekend ovulation bonkathon - sorry couldn't resist sharing that!) and have decided if no BFP by August, which given my long cycles means 3 cycles time, I'm going to the docs. That will be a year from the month we conceived our angel baby and we weren't trying properly before that. Feel better having a plan - also gives me 3 months to loose some weight and get fit because that's the first thing they'll say when I walk through the door asking for clomid. Alternatively, a BFP would be nice! X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Triple B - Here's hoping that everything goes well and you get your bding spot on. I hope to be following in a few days but not sure yet lol.

Deb - I reckon your temp will spike tomorrow so then into the 2ww.

Tiny - bring on the twins/triplets lol


----------



## aussiettc

hahaha megg you crack me up

TB - glad you have some answers. trust me its better than them telling you your both perfectly fine and they dont know why you aren't able to get preggo. I was in that position for 4 years before i got my little girl after my oldest son was born.

Deb- yiipy for ttw buddies. :thumbup:Just to helk keep us occupied i'll be tesing with OPKs. can't help myself these days i need to poas bad.:haha:

Tripple B - by tuesday you can join Deb and i in the tww and be buddies. wouldn't it be great if we could al be bump buddies to. (sorry getting ahead of myself now.):dohh:

Anyway on to me so ff is annoying me so i overrided it to put my OPK as o dector.so now i'm 3dpo i think. who cares i'm happy and i have a plan for the next few weeks.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Can anyone look at my chart for me please? What is with my temperature drop today? Ihave had no positive OPKs so it can't be the ovulation dip.


----------



## Tulip

Difficult to tell at this stage Vickie.... have you got any lines on your OPKs at all? Even if they're not positive? xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yeah I have two lines and they did get ever so slightly darker but nowhere near positive.

Last month I never got a positive - they got darker throughout one day until it was pretty dark and then the next day was faint again. I know that was a positive really though as I ovualted the next day.

This hasn't even been as dark as that though. Cervix is soft and open though. I hate ttc.

I left a message for you the other day saying I couldn't believe how far you are already.


----------



## aussiettc

Vickie - i have no idea. is it possible that you have missed you surge at all? thats the only thing i can think of.

it seems that this is the month for random things happening. your randomm drop and my randon false positive HPT and + O at the same time. I think someones getting bored andd just want to play mind games for fun at the moment.

Tulip - wow i cant believe that your almost 10 weeks already time does fly by doesn't it.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ooooh I went and did another test this morning and it's darker than last nights. I know that morning is not a good time to test but last month I tested 3 times on the day it got dark and this is how it went - getting darker before fading again.

I hope that with the temp drop this morning I will get a positive tonight and ovulate tomorrow. Probably not though knowing how my body has been playing up.

Cervix is soft and open so maybe things will happen.


----------



## tinybutterfly

things are definatly happening *Vickie*, all the signs point towards it, your cervix, the spotting
start getting in shape for the bonkathon haha


----------



## Vickieh1981

Aww Poor John has driven 200 miles today to dismantle and bring back a summer house I have bought and now he has to get the energy to get me good and pregnant tonight lol


----------



## TripleB

Yay Vickie, hope it's ov for you. I got positive OPK this morning so we could be matching nicely this month! X


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Yay Vickie, hope it's ov for you. I got positive OPK this morning so we could be matching nicely this month! X

How cool would it be to get pg together and both be at the same hospital


----------



## Tulip

Sounds well-promising Vickie! xx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Only just noticed when you said that, Vickie, that you both live in the same place! I'm so jealous of you UK girls living so close together! You could all drive to one another in (at most) 6 hours! I can't drive the entire length of MY STATE in 6 hours! :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg - tripleB and I are close even for UK standards. We are only a couple of miles apart so would be at the same hospital.


----------



## dawny690

Girls how common is a pink evap on a 10miu IC hpt test? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I'm so jealous! There's a few of us here in IL (that don't even know each other sort of well) that are talking about driving an hour each just to get coffee! LOL I have to admit... I'd have tracked you down if I lived that close! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> OMG! Only just noticed when you said that, Vickie, that you both live in the same place! I'm so jealous of you UK girls living so close together! You could all drive to one another in (at most) 6 hours! I can't drive the entire length of MY STATE in 6 hours! :(

i feel your pain! i'm all isolated in my country too

i could of course join a forum like this from my own country...
but to be fair... they all sound like idiots there hehe



dawny690 said:


> Girls how common is a pink evap on a 10miu IC hpt test? xxxx

depends on the brand i think...

did you see anything within the time limit?
do you normally get lines at this dpo? or do you get lines at all?
wait and see what it does over the coming days, then get blood tests if you're still in doubt
*keeping all crossed for you*



i've been to the fair with my cousins and went on the famous "eclipse",
it says you can't go on if you have heart problems, pregnant,... and under the influence of meds"
now i thought they meant meds like... you know... drugs....
i didn't think my 1 pill of methformin would make me THAT nauseous oops.
when i got off my cousin was like "hmm you look a little pale"
thankgod gum and water can fix things a bit hehe


----------



## Megg33k

Metformin has plenty of unpleasant things like that... especially early on!

I could join a US only forum or something... but a lot of them would still be 14-20 hours from me most likely!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> OMG! I'm so jealous! There's a few of us here in IL (that don't even know each other sort of well) that are talking about driving an hour each just to get coffee! LOL I have to admit... I'd have tracked you down if I lived that close! :)

Ahhh she hasn't tried to track me down and I don't like to ask to meet incase I am seen as a stalker pmsl.

Dawny - how many dpo are you and did it come up within the time limit??? Eeeks exciting.


----------



## dawny690

Im not sure on dpo tbh ff is being a bum hole never had any line apart from the control line on these ICs before didnt see anything in the time limit and didnt check until 1-2hrs later after doing it here are pics obviously better IRL

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0936.jpg

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0937.jpg

Hope you can see it it is pink xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

That clearly looks like a bfp to me hun. Can you do another one and check if it comes up in the time limit (which I am pretty sure it will). So excited for you.


----------



## dawny690

Im going to retest on monday morning as if it is a bfp it give the hcg some time to increase :D xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Im going to retest on monday morning as if it is a bfp it give the hcg some time to increase :D xxxx

You can't make us wait that long lol


----------



## dawny690

I can :muaha: :devil: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:dust: Dawn!


----------



## TripleB

Ooh Dawny looking good! Have been out most of the day and then went for dinner with some friends, she is 35 weeks. Was dreading it a little bit but am very proud of myself for asking the right questions etc and not getting upset - a bottle of wine helped!

Yup me and Vickie could literally be giving birth next to each other in 9 months time - bring it on!

Babydust to all! xxx


----------



## aussiettc

:dust:i can see its pink dawny. good luck and fxed for you.:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

dawny690 said:


> I can :muaha: :devil: xxxx

i wanna bet you're caving tomorrow hahahaha

that is idd pink alright! hope next time it shows within the time limit,
from my experience, evap lines are very hard to catch on camera


----------



## dawny690

Haha tiny we will see xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Morning ladies, not sure why I'm up before 8am on a Sunday - except to take my temperature, how sad! Well my pre-ov temps are going to look a bit out of place against previous charts, all just under the coverline. The good news is that if temps start rising tomorrow then FF is going to put ovulation today. Our BDing stats might be spot-on for once! I have a good feeling about this month! X


----------



## dawny690

:muaha: I didnt test today but I was rudely woken up at 6.30am to move my car I was not impressed at all xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

dawny - why did you have to move your car? 

trippleB - maybe you are trying to channel the ANZAC spirit here in Oz

i was up at like 6:45 on saturday, and i didn't even have to take my son to hockey cause his dad was doing it. in the end i just went with them anyyway cause i couldn't get back to sleep. AFM my temp are still a bit all over the place. They are up but not really enough to confirm O but OPK definaly say that i O'ed about 4 days ago. its kinda annoying me actually. I wish my temps will rise more already.:growlmad:


----------



## dawny690

It was parked behind another car and they wanted to go out at 6.30am this morning the wierdo's xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

going out 6.30am on a sunday? some ppl are nuts!


----------



## dawny690

Thats what I thought tiny xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

dawny690 said:


> Im not sure on dpo tbh ff is being a bum hole never had any line apart from the control line on these ICs before didnt see anything in the time limit and didnt check until 1-2hrs later after doing it here are pics obviously better IRL
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0936.jpg
> 
> https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0937.jpg
> 
> Hope you can see it it is pink xxxx

I see pink too dawny!!! FX crossed for Monday:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

baaaah, the methformin is making me feel sick, and i've only build up to halfway the dose 
i should be taking, yikes... hope body adjusts soon


----------



## TripleB

Boo for meds making you sick TB. Good practice for the morning sickness though! 

Where has the weekend gone - come back Friday night! Actually maybe skip to next Friday - would rather be in the 2WW, plus it's a long weekend in the UK.

How about a BFP or two this week ladies? X


----------



## hoping:)

I am going to test on Wednesday if af doesn't get me by then. FF says my chart is possibly triphasic but my temp is on its way down... FX for a temp increase tomorrow!


----------



## maratobe

hi girlies!!!
how is everyone??
im here....just plotting along.....:)
xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

Yippy mara's back, hi mara glad you're still ploding along. How was your ANZAC day?

Dawny - is it monday there yet? it is here. :test: already its killing me.

hoping:) - fxed for a BFP this week

i took the override off of FF today and its saying that i O'ed like a day ago even though i got my +OPK like about 6 days ago. Its carzy caan someone have a look and tell me what they think please:shrug:


----------



## maratobe

anzac day was good, watched the footy with friends and had a few drinks!
:) how was yours??


----------



## aussiettc

we had a good one, tried to explain what it ment to my 9 year old, he kinda got it but not really. 
We watched the ALF match and then went to church. the service was lovly but you'ld be suprised how many people were away because of ANZAC day.
what match did you watch?


----------



## maratobe

the collingwood and essendon game....watched essendon get flogged haha


----------



## aussiettc

we watched that game too. It killed me to see the bommers get flogged cause a friend of ours is a pies supporter. he gloated so much.:nope::nope:

Ok say i connvinced DH to let me ride my horse.:happydance: he was very stubborn and not interested so he bucked me off.:haha: the first time he's every bucked. i think he just needs to be worked more. Basically my butt is so sore from where i landed, i think i brused the bone. :wacko:

I am currently watching my team win a game for a change. :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Dawny*, what did it say this morning????



aussiettc said:


> i took the override off of FF today and its saying that i O'ed like a day ago even though i got my +OPK like about 6 days ago. Its carzy can someone have a look and tell me what they think please:shrug:

i agree with FF actually, it can take up to 72 hours to ovulate after a positive opk,
and along with the temps it looks right



aussiettc said:


> It killed me to see the bommers get flogged cause a friend of ours is a pies supporter.

and now in basic english for me pls? lol


----------



## TripleB

Haha - that's the first time I've seen you struggle with English TB! Even though it makes perfect sense to me I confess when I read it, I'm hearing an Aussie accent! Love it!

Hoping - can't wait for you to test hun, hope that temp goes back up today, would be fab to see you get your BFP!

Aussie - I think your chart looks right too and its not inconceivable that you didn't ov right after your +OPK. I'm wondering myself as my temp rise wasn't that high this morning. I reckon I ovulated late yesterday so that was 2 days after first positive. Might have to BD again tonight just to make sure we are fully covered!

Mara - lovely to see you here hun, hope you're well :hugs:

A few weeks ago we had a lesson on Thanksgiving - care to enlighten us all on the history of ANZAC days ladies?! Amazing the stuff you learn on here!

Dawny - test results eagerly awaited!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

haha yes, true, normally i can follow everything just fine but yeah... every 285 pages this happens hhahahaha
all i can think of is cake after reading "pies supporter"

and yes, i hear the aussie accents in my head too lol


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> It killed me to see the bommers get flogged cause a friend of ours is a pies supporter.
> 
> and now in basic english for me pls? lolClick to expand...

:rofl::friends::awww:

Ok step by step for you.
It killed me to see (i hated watching) the bommers(essondon footbal team) get flogged ( got beaten by lots and lots )cause a friend of ours is a pies supporter.( pies are the Collingwood football team, and my team Carlton's biggest enemy)

Hope that helps TB


----------



## aussiettc

TripleB said:


> Aussie - I think your chart looks right too and its not inconceivable that you didn't ov right after your +OPK. I'm wondering myself as my temp rise wasn't that high this morning. I reckon I ovulated late yesterday so that was 2 days after first positive. Might have to BD again tonight just to make sure we are fully covered!

Thats for the advice on the chart, i kind of got lost cause its only my second cycle of temping and being that i've had a weird first few weeks i wasn't sure what to think



TripleB said:


> A few weeks ago we had a lesson on Thanksgiving - care to enlighten us all on the history of ANZAC days ladies?! Amazing the stuff you learn on here!

ANZAC stands for Australian New Zealand Army Corps. This day is all about remembering and commemorating the sacrifice that they made for our country in the 2nd world war. It is on the 25 of April cause thats the day that the troops landed at Galipoli and fought against the odds to move inland too continue the war effort. 

Now though it also help celebrate the efforts of all the soldiers in every battle, especially remembering those who have died for our country. The highlights of the day include the dawn service for rememberance, followed by the soldiers parade in which the veterans (and family of those pass on) take part in a motocade, everyone lines the streets to see the parade and then everyone goes to the pub for some beer and two up(it the one day two up is legal). Its a great day to celebrate the sacrifices and time that alol our soldiers give.:hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

:thumbup:thanks for that TB its always good to have someones elses opinion


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> It killed me to see the bommers get flogged cause a friend of ours is a pies supporter.
> 
> and now in basic english for me pls? lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::friends::awww:
> 
> Ok step by step for you.
> It killed me to see (i hated watching) the bommers(essondon footbal team) get flogged ( got beaten by lots and lots )cause a friend of ours is a pies supporter.( pies are the Collingwood football team, and my team Carlton's biggest enemy)
> 
> Hope that helps TBClick to expand...

hahaha yes thankyou thankyou
normally i can derive the meaning from context but when i have two words
after eachother that's trouble ahead haha
bommers getting flogged and then cake thrown in there, it was a foodfight in my mind lol

so ehm... bet you feel really pants now right? [/display of learnt uk slang] :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

Good stuff Aussie - love the info! Sounds like a great Aussie tradition and a very worthy cause for remembrance. Also loving your translation skills! 

I have just found out that a friend of mine who has struggled to conceive for years and years and has been through so much (miscarriages, failed IVF, you name it) is 16 weeks pregnant! I can honestly say that I almost always get a pang of jealousy when someone announces their pregnancy (BnB buddies excluded) but I could not be happier for her, she and her DH deserve it so much and will be amazing parents. Now all I need is my BFP and we can be first-time-mummies together!

xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Yay my temp went up:thumbup: I'm just hoping it stays that way!!


----------



## TripleB

Woohoo hoping! Looking good! First cycle for a while you've had a rise on 11dpo! xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Yep:) Usually my temp starts to drop at 11 dpo... I'm hoping this temp rise is a good sign!


----------



## TripleB

I really hope so hun - there has GOT to be a Pact BFP this cycle! Any symptoms for us to obsess over (I know we shouldn't but ya know how it is...!) x


----------



## tinybutterfly

goooo Hoping!!!! that looks gooood


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I go offline for a day and it takes me 2 hours to catch up on BnB! Haha!

Hoping... I call a BFP for you, missy!

TripleB - That's awesome about your friend!

Girls... More BFP Pact ticks, please? I haven't updated in a pleasant way in ages!

Also... if the acid reflux that I've had for 12 hours doesn't stop, I'm going to shoot myself in the face! (bit extreme maybe... but I'm not happy)


----------



## hoping:)

lol Megg:haha:

I have a few symptoms: on and off pinching sensation in bbs, bloated the past few days, brain freeze headaches on and off and a mild back ache. Usually I get queasy when I am getting close to af but nothing yet and no af cramps! This better be it!!! I dont know how many more :bfn: cycles I can take:dohh:


----------



## TripleB

Yucky acid reflex Megg. I've heard that usually means you'll have a baby with a full head of hair!

Excellent symptoms hoping! Please please be it (not sure who I'm talking to here but whoever controls these things, give us a break!) - Megg is right we need ticks going up in numbers again and quick! 

I know I've already said about this today but having spoken to my friend at length now, found out she managed to conceive naturally - having been told she only ovulated about twice a year, had blocked tubes, her DH had a low numbers and countless IVF cycles - a miracle I'd say! It has given me some positivity about my situation and I'm sharing it around - here you go ladies!

*sprinkles PMA, babydust and future happiness on all*

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping - OOH! This is it! I can feel it!

TripleB - That's likely... OH and I both have lots of very thick hair! Our children are doomed! LOL I know I had a head full of hair at birth... He thinks he had hair when he was born too! So, maybe!


----------



## hoping:)

I forgot to add that I have lots of creamy cm with what almost looks like white tissue bits?


----------



## dawny690

:bfn: :cry: didnt get a chance to update this morning sorry xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

aw bummer (((hugs)))


----------



## hoping:)

so sorry dawny:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Just dont understand the fucking pink evap :( :nope:


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: dawny. Hate those pink evaps, had one last month I think, evilness. X


----------



## dawny690

They are evil xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

:hugs: Sorry Dawny :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

I had so many pink evaps last few cycles. I don't trust any tests now, apart from digis!
Doesn't mean i'm gonna stop using them though hahaha


----------



## Vickieh1981

Hoping - I think your chart looks really hopeful.


----------



## aussiettc

dawny - so sorry sweetheart:hugs::hugs:, dumb stupid coloured evaps.:growlmad:

hoping - looking good fxed for you:thumbup:

megg - reflux yucky :awww:

Still not sure about my chart but oh well we'll see how we go. Only 6 more sleepps till my gyno appointment. woohoo


----------



## aussiettc

debgreasby said:


> I had so many pink evaps last few cycles. I don't trust any tests now, apart from digis!
> Doesn't mean i'm gonna stop using them though hahaha

i now what you mean i'm not sure i'll trust any BFP i get, and then when i do get one i'm not sure i'll be able to relax untill the 12 week scan at a minimum.
The thing our ttc journeys do to us


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls hope you all had a great weekend, DH, DS and I went away for the weekend to my surprise. DH took us to the coast because we've been under a bit of stress lately since the MC I've been a little high strung (putting it nicely lol).

I tired to read back but there's soooooo much to catch up hehe. 

*aussiettc* - 6 more sleeps till gyno appointment woohoo :dance: how exciting.

*deb* - I'm totally with you, I don't trust any tests but meh I'm a pos addict hehe gotta get my fix from somewhere :rofl:


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
aussie thanx for explaining the aussie lingo haha
hoping...i LOVE your chart, looks great and i think it will look great in a few days with a nice positive test!!
tiny and TripleB how are you girls going??
hellooooo megg!!! how are you miss preggers??
how are you deb??
ME??.....im plotting along....i acctually had some EWCM yesterday...i was shocked so of course i BDed haha we are doing it every second day this cycle!! :):)
xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good, Mara! Glad you're BDing! I'd be better if my acid reflux wasn't going strong for 24 hours straight now! Its making me very sad! LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Yucky acid reflex Megg. I've heard that usually means you'll have a baby with a full head of hair!
> 
> Excellent symptoms hoping! Please please be it (not sure who I'm talking to here but whoever controls these things, give us a break!) - Megg is right we need ticks going up in numbers again and quick!
> 
> I know I've already said about this today but having spoken to my friend at length now, found out she managed to conceive naturally - having been told she only ovulated about twice a year, had blocked tubes, her DH had a low numbers and countless IVF cycles - a miracle I'd say! It has given me some positivity about my situation and I'm sharing it around - here you go ladies!
> 
> *sprinkles PMA, babydust and future happiness on all*
> 
> xxx

Thats excellent news. I love hearing things like that.


----------



## Vickieh1981

maratobe said:


> hey girls!!
> aussie thanx for explaining the aussie lingo haha
> hoping...i LOVE your chart, looks great and i think it will look great in a few days with a nice positive test!!
> tiny and TripleB how are you girls going??
> hellooooo megg!!! how are you miss preggers??
> how are you deb??
> ME??.....im plotting along....i acctually had some EWCM yesterday...i was shocked so of course i BDed haha we are doing it every second day this cycle!! :):)
> xxxxx

That's good - you don't want to miss the right time. I wish we had done it more lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

Dawny - I am so sorry, I was sure that was a bfp.

AFM - I felt myself ovulate last night and my temp has spiked right up this morning so am hoping in another 2 days I will get my crosshairs. My mean OH decided he was too tired to bd last night so O-1 will have to be the best we got this cycle.

TripleB - how many DPO do you think you are? It looks possible that you and I are right on target as 2WW buddies.


----------



## TripleB

Hey Vickie, well I thought I ov'ed on Sunday but yesterday's rise was tiny and today's was big so FF is going to put me yesterday - we are to-the-day cycle buddies! Do you think there is any point BDing on 1dpo? I really can't be arsed!

Moochacha - how sweet of your DH, sometimes we just need a break, hope you're feeling relaxed.

Megg - looks good for the baby with a hairdo then - cute!

Looking forward to seeing hoping's temp later.

:hugs: to all.

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm in a rush, temp agency called me that they want me to come and work today, whoot!
since they didn't ask beforehand i have to be there asap!

anyway, just wanted to come in and say that the metformin is idd training me for morning sickness,
after brushing my teeth this morning i gagged a few times (but that happened before) and 
then i had to puke... ew...thankgod i hadn't eaten yet

time to run now, will catch up with you girls after my day of work
hugs to all!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... TB... Metformin vomiting is the WORST! The last time I vomited Metformin... ugh... I apologize for this before I even type it. Only click if you're cool with awful vomit stories...

Spoiler
I had eaten way more Pizza Hut's Meatlover's Cheese Stuffed Crust pizza than I should have... then a while later, I took my pills. Eventually, I couldn't take the nausea and had to go... expel my stomach contents. Unfortunately, it had been too long since I'd eaten... So, all I got was liquid pizza that tasted like Metformin and stomach acid! You know how some pills taste absolutely awful? Well... Metformin is no exception. And the stomach acid made it feel like I'd dissolved them into really strong/bad vodka or something... Ugh @ the burning! It was a taste that made you vomit more, but that's what was causing the taste... vicious cycle! I told my OH... It was a horrible enough experience that I immediately blocked out how bad it was between heaves and was surprised all over again each time... and bad enough that I will NEVER eat Pizza Hut pizza again!
 People wonder why I don't like pizza!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Hey Vickie, well I thought I ov'ed on Sunday but yesterday's rise was tiny and today's was big so FF is going to put me yesterday - we are to-the-day cycle buddies! Do you think there is any point BDing on 1dpo? I really can't be arsed!
> 
> Moochacha - how sweet of your DH, sometimes we just need a break, hope you're feeling relaxed.
> 
> Megg - looks good for the baby with a hairdo then - cute!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing hoping's temp later.
> 
> :hugs: to all.
> 
> xxx

Well the egg lives for 12 hours so for me there was pretty much no point after 8am this morning but may do it tonight just to be sure.

I am annoyed how little we did it this month. Ovulation sneaked up earlier than I expected it to. I got him to do it on Sunday (he even made sure he didn't drink at our family barbecue which was good) but last night he said he was too tired so we only did it once in the window - that's crap.

You are covered nicely though.

I am not sure about your temp - although it was a small rise on sunday it is quite high so it might put your ovulation that day. Make up the next two days temperatures at slightly higher and see what it does with the crosshairs - I did that this morning with the next two days going higher and it gives me ovulation as yesterday which I know anyway.


----------



## TripleB

Don't worry Vick, my old mantra is that it only takes one swimmer! And if your DH didn't drink at the BBQ hopefully there's a good chance there were some good ones there. It is annoying when ov sneaks up on you though I rarely have that problem with my stupid long cycles - my trouble is that we've usually run out of steam by the time ov eventually arrives. I have pretty much forced DH at gunpoint this cycle so I'm really pleased we have it well covered but I'm not sure I can put the poor love through it again tonight :rofl:!

Have played around with my temps and whatever I put in over the next few days its putting ov as yesterday. The only way it puts it as Sunday is if I enter less than 36.63 this morning rather than the 36.67 that it was. I think I probably ovulated late Sunday night so FF is undecided.

God I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly - 1dpo is not a good place to be!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Mara - i'm ok, thanks for asking! Bored waiting to test lol! Had my traditional 4DPO dip today lol.


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Don't worry Vick, my old mantra is that it only takes one swimmer! And if your DH didn't drink at the BBQ hopefully there's a good chance there were some good ones there. It is annoying when ov sneaks up on you though I rarely have that problem with my stupid long cycles - my trouble is that we've usually run out of steam by the time ov eventually arrives. I have pretty much forced DH at gunpoint this cycle so I'm really pleased we have it well covered but I'm not sure I can put the poor love through it again tonight :rofl:!
> 
> Have played around with my temps and whatever I put in over the next few days its putting ov as yesterday. The only way it puts it as Sunday is if I enter less than 36.63 this morning rather than the 36.67 that it was. I think I probably ovulated late Sunday night so FF is undecided.
> 
> God I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly - 1dpo is not a good place to be!
> 
> xxx

PMSL - Did you ever think that you would be forcing your OH into sex?? Have you always had long cycles or just since the miscarriage? 

I know it only takes one. I only had sex once in the whole month when I conceived Matthew but before I even ovulated I had a bad feeling about this month and that hasn't gone away.

I guess it doesn't make much difference what FF says as long as you get your bfp at the end


----------



## TripleB

Unfortunately its MC that's given me the long cycles, they took 7 weeks to come back after ERPC and have been annoyingly long since. In 6 months I've only had 4 bites at the cherry which is irritating but at least I'm ovulating I suppose. I was 28-30 days before MC and also conceived from BDing once on CD14 the cycle I got pregnant!

I really hope your bad feeling turns out to be nothing hun. I'm feeling optimistic but trying not to get hopes up too much so I'll reserve some of my PMA for you. I'm not going to test until AF is late (well that's the plan anyway) but hope we both get a BFP in a couple of weeks. xxx


----------



## hoping:)

:bfn: today:growlmad: but my temp is still up:thumbup: I am driving myself mad because all I want to do is go to bed so I can wake up and take my new temp and poas!!! And is is only 11am here!:dohh:


----------



## dawny690

Girls how would you record cm that is white in colour and when you wipe looks like a slugs trail but isnt stretchy? I had this yesterday and ment to ask but didnt get a chance xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

wet? but it also might be creamy? srry I couldn't be a better help dawny. Any new developments in your cycle?


----------



## dawny690

No still nothing


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think I'd go for watery too - they say you should always record the most fertile cm that you have.

TripleB - Like it's not bad enough having a miscarriage without it screwing your cycles up.


----------



## TripleB

Indeed Vickie, annoying but a BFP would stop my whinging!

I'd go for creamy too dawny.

Nice temp again today hoping, don't blame you for wanting to fast forward to tomorrow morning! At the exciting end of my cycle I temp a couple of times a day which is ridiculous! Looking good though against previous charts despite BFN.

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Indeed Vickie, annoying but a BFP would stop my whinging!
> 
> I'd go for creamy too dawny.
> 
> Nice temp again today hoping, don't blame you for wanting to fast forward to tomorrow morning! At the exciting end of my cycle I temp a couple of times a day which is ridiculous! Looking good though against previous charts despite BFN.
> 
> xxx


Would it? I worry that I would still whinge about how terrified I was lol


----------



## hoping:)

TripleB said:


> Indeed Vickie, annoying but a BFP would stop my whinging!
> 
> I'd go for creamy too dawny.
> 
> Nice temp again today hoping, don't blame you for wanting to fast forward to tomorrow morning! At the exciting end of my cycle I temp a couple of times a day which is ridiculous! Looking good though against previous charts despite BFN.
> 
> xxx

Haha... I temp a couple times a day at the end of my cycle too. My hubby refers to my thermometer as my "crack pipe":rofl: I also have been obsessing over my previous charts so it just makes me more anxious!


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooow Meggles, thanks for the pizza story! poor you though... ew puking up meds is horrid!
i'm glad i take it with my dinner and then it's manageable and by morning it sure has
gotten out of my stomach, maaan, i don't even want to imagine having to puke that up in the morning...
i think i'd have like shivers running down my spine and sort of cramp in weird positions haha


lol i always temp several times a day... just to check... even made my cat temp when i got home today
orally in case you're wondering :p


----------



## dawny690

Holy shit I had the biggest load of EWCM earlier and we :sex: just in case lol xxxx


----------



## TripleB

You made your cat temp TB?! Poor kitty! 

And you're right Vickie, there's going to be plenty of stressing when that BFP does find me!

xxx


----------



## moochacha

dawny690 said:


> Holy shit I had the biggest load of EWCM earlier and we :sex: just in case lol xxxx

Good luck hehe :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: at making your cat temp! What was it? I'm curious!


----------



## aussiettc

how do you get a cat to temp orally?:shrug::haha: TB your just to funny


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Holy shit I had the biggest load of EWCM earlier and we :sex: just in case lol xxxx

That's excellent news. Hopefully Ovulation will be not too far away.

Just out of interest since I only joined a few weeks ago - do you always have such long cycles?


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB - How did you manage to get your chart to show ovulation on Sunday?


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> You made your cat temp TB?! Poor kitty!

no worries, he was purring



Megg33k said:


> :rofl: at making your cat temp! What was it? I'm curious!

37.2


aussiettc said:


> how do you get a cat to temp orally?:shrug::haha: TB your just to funny

well, it's one of those that takes your temp in 10 seconds, and it has a flexible tip,
that helps haha...he just thought i was playing with him


i did clean it off thoroughly afterwards, obviously hehe


----------



## TripleB

Haha TB, that's actually quite cute! 

Vickie, I had my usual 3dpo fallback temp this morning so I adjusted Sunday's temp to make it a bit lower (I had a bottle of wine and less sleep on Sat night so figured that would make my temp higher) and it's put ov on Sunday. I think that's right given +OPKs, just think it was late Sunday so rise on Monday was small.

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

something i've been wondering about... do very faint evaps (i mean the type you don't see well on picture) 
show up when you do "invert"?
i used to think they didn't but am not so sure anymore now


----------



## dawny690

Vickieh1981 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Holy shit I had the biggest load of EWCM earlier and we :sex: just in case lol xxxx
> 
> That's excellent news. Hopefully Ovulation will be not too far away.
> 
> Just out of interest since I only joined a few weeks ago - do you always have such long cycles?Click to expand...

Since our last loss which was a BO my cycles have gone really :wacko: and each cycle varies which doesnt help xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Good question TB I have no idea sorry xxx


----------



## dawny690

Here is a perfect picture blinkie for everyone found it in my stash when I was looking for the blinkie I added to my siggy :rofl:

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Blinkies/ttc-poasdisease.gif


----------



## tinybutterfly

LOL soooo true!!!!

even now that i know for a fact that our chances are soooooooo limited, i still can't help it hahaha


----------



## SmileyShazza

Vickieh1981 said:


> TripleB - How did you manage to get your chart to show ovulation on Sunday?

I just misread that and thought you'd asked how she'd got her cat to to ovulate on Sunday :rofl:

It's been a heavy weekend :blush:

Am back from our festival and what an amazing weekend we had. Had barrels of fun from the moment we got there till the moment we got home. Am suffering now though  I hate it when you have such a fab weekend and then have to come home, back to work and all the boring mundane day to day stuff :(

Aaaah well only two more working days till the weekend and at least we get an extra day off this weekend in the UK :happydance:

My CBFM requested my first stick today so that was quite exciting although it was low as I expected. Have avoided my thermometer, its been hard but it is giving the required effect of less stress so I am definitely going to carry on without it for at least this month and next and see what happens.

Seems odd looking at my chart with no lines in it though :wacko:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hate clearblue! don't even know why i used it anyway, grmbl
i took it, thought something appeared but decided i was seeing things (i mean, what are my odds really? given everything that's wrong with us)
threw it away... why oh why did i have to go back and look???
why oh why does there have to be a faint yet visible BFP there?
and why oh why is clearblue not consistent with evaps? my other CB didn't do evaps

can i pls go to bed and wake up somewhere this weekend instead? yes? thx


----------



## Megg33k

Sure! Why not! :) I hope its a BFP!


----------



## TripleB

My poor cat - I am thinking about taking its temperature and now it ovulated on Sunday - and its a boy! :rofl:

Great to see you back Shazza - I miss stalking your chart but I'm very glad that stepping away from the thermomoeter is having a positive effect! I realise that I am starting to get slightly bored of temping now - but could I go cold turkey? Not sure...

I'm a silly moo and got one of those jennyrenny readings today (serious lack of motivation to do any work) - here's what it said:

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 10th and 18th".

WOOHOO!

Now where is hoping - I spy a very nice temp today!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahaha your poor cat idd!!!

hmmm let's see what jenny has in store for me...
i too reaaaaally have nothing else to do *erases chores from memory*

eta: oh noes, it's a paying service? doom, thought it was something "for fun"


----------



## TripleB

tinybutterfly said:


> why oh why does there have to be a faint yet visible BFP there?

Any chance of a pic TB? You know stranger things have happened than a BFP when you least expect it! 

And yes jennyrenny takes your money - that's why I'm a silly moo! Having some money on my paypal account from ebay sales is just too tempting!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ that is the reason why i never have much on my paypal, mostly just enough to buy a few HPT/OPK packets, that's it,
temptation can be hard, i know!
regardless...she better be right now! haha


pics in the process of uploading... have to do it sneaky since OH got home, he'd think i'm being silly (ok i am...but...ya know lol)


----------



## tinybutterfly

pictures, pls don't mock me... too hard :haha:

CB today (it's an evap and in real life more blue than here imo)
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/12dpocb.jpg

inverted
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/12dpo.jpg

IC's from 7dpo/8dpo/10dpo/12dpo (when boredom strikes...)
i could swear things are getting darker...even if they are evaps...
my evaps are getting darker??? (showed "something" within time though)
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/evapsor.jpg

*goes to hide under her pet rock*


----------



## puppymom32

Looks promising to me Tiny Hope it gets darker and darker!!!


----------



## hoping:)

I'm here TB! So my chart is looking really good but another :bfn::growlmad:Af is due today but I'm certain she won't show... no cramps like I usually have:thumbup: I will test again in the morning and hopefully my long awaited :bfp: will show up!!! It just has to be a :bfp:!

Tiny your tests are looking very promising:happydance: Keep us updated!


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's gonna end in tears i think... i mean, my cervix is low, firm/soft and closed today...
last cycle that was heading for AF...bless my big pack of IC's to keep me compagny
one more tomorrow i think and if that is nothing definate i'll test again sunday if AF hasn't shown up by then


----------



## hoping:)

FX for us both getting our :bfp: tomorrow!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

absolutely!!!!!!!! now THAT would be great news for our thread!


----------



## Firedancer41

Ooh Hoping, that's a good looking chart you have there-and quite different from the previous cycle. Fxed for you!!!!


TB, I deffo see a line esp. at the bottom of the CB. Fxed for you that you get darker lines and your :bfp:!!!!


Ever notice how it is much easier to have PMA for others but not yourself? LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Haha TB, that's actually quite cute!
> 
> Vickie, I had my usual 3dpo fallback temp this morning so I adjusted Sunday's temp to make it a bit lower (I had a bottle of wine and less sleep on Sat night so figured that would make my temp higher) and it's put ov on Sunday. I think that's right given +OPKs, just think it was late Sunday so rise on Monday was small.
> 
> xxx

Glad it's showing properly now then. It's annoying when you know when it happened and the chart doesn't show it


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Holy shit I had the biggest load of EWCM earlier and we :sex: just in case lol xxxx
> 
> That's excellent news. Hopefully Ovulation will be not too far away.
> 
> Just out of interest since I only joined a few weeks ago - do you always have such long cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Since our last loss which was a BO my cycles have gone really :wacko: and each cycle varies which doesnt help xxxxxClick to expand...

How annoying to not know where you are at.


----------



## Vickieh1981

SmileyShazza said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> TripleB - How did you manage to get your chart to show ovulation on Sunday?
> 
> I just misread that and thought you'd asked how she'd got her cat to to ovulate on Sunday :rofl:
> 
> It's been a heavy weekend :blush:Click to expand...

PMSL Excellent.

Dawny - I love that blinkie.


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> My poor cat - I am thinking about taking its temperature and now it ovulated on Sunday - and its a boy! :rofl:
> 
> Great to see you back Shazza - I miss stalking your chart but I'm very glad that stepping away from the thermomoeter is having a positive effect! I realise that I am starting to get slightly bored of temping now - but could I go cold turkey? Not sure...
> 
> I'm a silly moo and got one of those jennyrenny readings today (serious lack of motivation to do any work) - here's what it said:
> 
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 10th and 18th".
> 
> WOOHOO!
> 
> Now where is hoping - I spy a very nice temp today!
> 
> xxx


Awww poor pussy cat.

Now where can I get one of these readings done???

TB - I can see a line on all of those. Evaps aren't that consistent and they don't get darker each day. Have you got a first response or something?


----------



## dawny690

Megg whats this I see in your status a MW appointment :yipee: glad your getting seen babe what made them decide to see you? Sorry if I missed this post somewhere xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Gosh TB, that looks BFP to me rather than evap. Are you sure about ovulation given that you didn't temp this month? You could be earlier than you think. It would be AWESOME if you and hoping could get a couple of BFPs this week!

Vickie, check out the TTC forum for the jennyrenny thread, link is on there. Of course it's a moneymaking stunt but $6 that made me smile this afternoon!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Firedancer41 said:


> TB, I deffo see a line esp. at the bottom of the CB. Fxed for you that you get darker lines and your :bfp:!!!!
> 
> Ever notice how it is much easier to have PMA for others but not yourself? LOL

so true hehe!
well, i'll let others do the hoping for me while i'm hoping for them... stays in the family haha




Vickieh1981 said:


> How annoying to not know where you are at.

true, Dawny seriously is a trooper for always staying so positive,
i know myself, i would have had more mental breakdowns than possibe O dates if that were me



Vickieh1981 said:


> TB - I can see a line on all of those. Evaps aren't that consistent and they don't get darker each day. Have you got a first response or something?

nope, our country doesn't sell FRER, it sucks
we used to have something that was similar though but they don't sell it anymore,
the stores have switched from that type to CB, booo! i'm not a fan

if i get a clear positive on an IC i'll go get one of those other red dye one we have here,
they're not FRER like though (i had hoped they were, but they're not) but good enough to register afer a bfp on an IC i think


----------



## dawny690

Awwww TB thankyou thats sweet of you to say that :hugs: I've kinda got used to it now tbh it happened with the mc of flump before the BO as well but they did start to regulate again then bam I got preggo but it was the BO and whack off go my cycles go crazy again im just hoping they will regulate themselves again as im getting seriously green eyed over close preggo friends and I hate myself for doing that :cry: xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

Hii girlies,
TB looks promising, i can see something on the bottom photo definatly. As for the top two which ways the line supposed to be horisontal or verticle or both????:thumbup:

Dawny - love the blinky maybe i should use it :shrug: by the way i just realise what BO, i was thinking you guys were talking about body odor and wondering why.


AFM i'm on cycle day 32 i think and starting to get slighttly annoyed at another long cycle. But at the same time i'm happy cause it means that i'll start another cycle about the same time or after i visit the gyno in 4 days.


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's supposed to be both, the horizontal one is the preprinted one



did another test this morning... another one for the collection "i'm soooooooo faint she can't tell for sure yet"
so testing again in a few days now.... but ok... it's definatly pink and darker than yesterday i think, so who knows

at the same time i have pre-af cramps, ugh

have to run for work now (they called again... like 15 minutes ago if i could come in)


----------



## TripleB

Exciting stuff TB! Especially if it's getting darker! Will look forward to your BFP over the weekend! Remember pre-AF symptoms evilly match preggo symptoms so you never know. Have a good day at work. X


----------



## aussiettc

Fxed for you TB can't wait to see those lines over the weekend. Hope you had a good day at work, at least its something to help the time tick by.

TrippleB- you're only 2 dpo behind me, maybe we could get a BFP together and then be bump buddies with TB as well. that would be so cool. :thumbup:

As for me at the moment i'm very pleased with myself, i have managed to buy health insurance.:happydance: i have a great level of cover that will also cover IVF and pregnancy after a 12 month waiting period. :happydance: its so exciting i've only been trying to workout what covers what for what price and then what rebates on things you get back for like about a month now. Funny thing is we've ended up goinng for the first one i thought was decent.:haha: 

i dont think i'll stress to much about getting preggo in the next 3 months now cause if i do i go public but in 4 months i can go private, not that it bothers me either way. At least thats one less thing to have to worry about now.


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like good news might be abound for some of you gals very soon! Woohoo! Definitely seeing things on those, TB... I am... not that you're "seeing things"... Ugh... Speech! FAIL! Anyway! LOL

Aussie - Yay for health insurance!

Dawn - Yeah, I have a MW appointment set up. I was just going about it wrong before. I was asking if they required urine confirmation when I called before (never told them who I was)... but I called this time and just said that I was pregnant and needed to set up prenatal care... I guess she just went with it, because we booked the appointment! So, up theirs if they try and do something about it now! LOL I'm terrified though... so, so, so terrified!


----------



## aussiettc

i'm kinda bored now cause i have nothing to occupy my time now.

i have a silly question if you go private for a birth what does that mean. Who do you see?:shrug: i'm not sure cause i always did shared care with the hospital but not sure now.


----------



## TripleB

Yay Aussie - I hope we're in for a run of BFPs this month!

I have no idea on the public/private issue. We are lucky (well sometimes) to have the NHS here in the UK. It's pretty common to get private scans while you're waiting for an NHS one (I think I'll be doing that this time) but its very unusual to go private for the whole pregnancy/birth and would cost a fortune!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Sounds like good news might be abound for some of you gals very soon! Woohoo! Definitely seeing things on those, TB... I am... not that you're "seeing things"... Ugh... Speech! FAIL! Anyway! LOL
> 
> Aussie - Yay for health insurance!
> 
> Dawn - Yeah, I have a MW appointment set up. I was just going about it wrong before. I was asking if they required urine confirmation when I called before (never told them who I was)... but I called this time and just said that I was pregnant and needed to set up prenatal care... I guess she just went with it, because we booked the appointment! So, up theirs if they try and do something about it now! LOL I'm terrified though... so, so, so terrified!


Thats excellent news. When is your first appointment?


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Yay Aussie - I hope we're in for a run of BFPs this month!
> 
> I have no idea on the public/private issue. We are lucky (well sometimes) to have the NHS here in the UK. It's pretty common to get private scans while you're waiting for an NHS one (I think I'll be doing that this time) but its very unusual to go private for the whole pregnancy/birth and would cost a fortune!
> 
> xxx

You should go to babybond near Heathrow - they were excellent. Not sure if you have seen Isabella site (link in my sig) but it has the pics on there and you can see how much better they are than NHS ones.

I am not sure what's going on with my chart - look how high my temps gone this morning - I've never had a chart like this.

I am happy today as we finally put the stones on missys grave last night so it's all done - hope I don't upset anyone putting it on here.

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b329/luke-and-andrews-mummy/DSC03102.jpg


----------



## TripleB

That's beautiful Vickie, I love that its so girly for your little girl :hugs:. Isabella's memorial site is lovely too.

Babybond scan pics are very clear - will definately keep your recommendation in mind (please god that I need it sooner rather than later!)

Big temp spike for me this morning too - also to 36.9! (Think there was something in the air over Aldershot this morning?!). I hope our unusually high temps mean good things!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Beautiful Vickie xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> That's beautiful Vickie, I love that its so girly for your little girl :hugs:. Isabella's memorial site is lovely too.
> 
> Babybond scan pics are very clear - will definately keep your recommendation in mind (please god that I need it sooner rather than later!)
> 
> Big temp spike for me this morning too - also to 36.9! (Think there was something in the air over Aldershot this morning?!). I hope our unusually high temps mean good things!
> 
> xxx


How weird - I wonder if Aldershot is in a heatwave. lol


----------



## hoping:)

vickie, Isabella's memorial site is lovely:flower:

Tiny- Yay for a darker line:happydance:


lower temp than yesterday, but I really didn't sleep well and I kept throwing the blankets off because I was so hot. For some reason I keep waking up at 6 am instead of my usual 7:15 for the past few days. The good news is the :witch: is officially late and my cervix has gone from medium/low and soft to high and firm/medium:thumbup: I took a test this morning and still :bfn: on dollar store brand:wacko: I think I will save my good tests and wait until Saturday.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Am loving that temp rise Louise :happydance: lets hope this is a good sign :hugs:

Vickieh &#8211; Isabellas memorial is beautiful. I love that it is all pink and girly and the fairy is so pretty too :hugs:

I got a my first high on my CBFM today :happydance: although I know it won&#8217;t be too accurate as this is the first month of using it &#8211; it&#8217;s still quite nice to see though. I caved in and got one of Jenny Rennys conception readings last night (I have no self control) am waiting for it to arrive just keeping my fingers crossed it doesn&#8217;t say something like conception in March now as I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;d like that :nope: maybe I shouldn&#8217;t have done it after all &#8211; bit late now though :dohh:

Got the month off to a good start last night :winkwink: My plan is :sex: every other night until next Tuesday then every evening till Friday then back to every other evening till AF (or not &#8211; hopefully!)

Good luck ladies &#8211; really hope we all have lots of good news to report over the next month :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Haha Shazza you've just outed me :rofl:! To all of you wondering who Louise is well I'd like to introduce myself!

I know what you mean about the jennyrenny thing - thought the same as soon as I sent mine - what if she says I'll get my BFP in December 2020 etc....!

You wait until you get that CBFM peak Shazza - about as much excitement as a girl can take I tell you (it is even a little picture of an egg!). Love your BDing plan too hun.

Hoping - glad to see your temp is still up, especially as you woke early and slept without covers. First time you've seen 14dpo for a while - got to be a good sign!

xxx


----------



## dawny690

Megg you will be fine im sure xxxx


----------



## TripleB

That's a chart heading for ovulation dawny! xxx


----------



## dawny690

I hope so Triple hun xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*tripple *& *aussie*!!! yesssssss bumpbuddies that would be awesome!

*Vicky*, it's really lovely what you did for isabella!

*meggles*, i'm glad you're seeing things too LOL

sorry if i missed stuff, i just got home and i'm dead tired and about to go crash in my couch


----------



## tinybutterfly

hpt's from this morning

13dpo
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/13dpo.jpg

invert
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/13dpoinvert.jpg


i got two from another brand now, (they came free with a package i ordered from a store in holland, a good with with decent reputation)
so i'll use one of those tomorrow morning maybe... depends if the bf is in the bathroom or not haha, i just CANNOT test with him around


----------



## TripleB

Seeing the line there too TB - I can't believe they are all evaps, that would be ridiculous wouldn't it? You know what I think - you didn't want a January baby and that's where you're headed! Will look forward to your "proper" test tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Triple - I don't like the woman you got a reading from - this is mine

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes in September from a cycle that looks to begin that same month. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of June 2011 - specific reference to the 8th and 25th of May.

Jennifer

Grrrr I don't want to wait till September - that's another 5 months away


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Seeing the line there too TB - I can't believe they are all evaps, that would be ridiculous wouldn't it? You know what I think - you didn't want a January baby and that's where you're headed! Will look forward to your "proper" test tomorrow! xxx

oops, the one from today wasn't an evap actually, showed within 30 seconds...
although, it is so faint i don't know what to call it, given the fact i have had similar things happen with this brand,
i don't want to call it nothing but an evap untill i get a clear obvious line

and yeah, i thought about the january baby thing too, like "just my luck" to have a baby in the 1 month of the year i'd rather not have one

EDD would be january 7, ... i hope he/she is 3 weeks early lol!


----------



## TripleB

Aw Vickie - don't you worry, I'm sure you'll get your BFP before then hun.

TB, did you know that ALL the best babies are born on the 7th January, for example....ME!

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Got my reading come from through from JennyRenny.................

"Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 23rd."

Thats ok with me - it's only a bit of fun and I was pretty sure she was going to say that I wouldn't get a BFP till next year. I'd prefer a girl but at the end of the day as long as it's healthy and we get a baby I'm really not fussy! At least we don't have any other events in March that it could clash with :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> TB, did you know that ALL the best babies are born on the 7th January, for example....ME!
> 
> xxx

really, i could have sworn they were all born may 9, like me hahahahha

well, at least january doesn't sound half as bad anymore haha


----------



## ale

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/7dpo.jpg

here's mine!!


----------



## TripleB

Hi ale, do you have a link to your FF chart? We all love a new chart to stalk! 

Looks like a possible implantation dip for you this month - fingers crossed for your BFP!

xxx


----------



## TripleB

SmileyShazza said:


> Got my reading come from through from JennyRenny.................
> 
> "Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 21st and 23rd."
> 
> Thats ok with me - it's only a bit of fun and I was pretty sure she was going to say that I wouldn't get a BFP till next year. I'd prefer a girl but at the end of the day as long as it's healthy and we get a baby I'm really not fussy! At least we don't have any other events in March that it could clash with :)

I like your practicality hun i.e. March is good because it doesn't clash with anything! 

Something we haven't talked about on here before (I think) - do you want a boy or girl? I know we'd all be happy with either but if you HAD to choose? For some reason I've always imagined having a boy. Strange because I come from a family of girls - but maybe that's why!

Boy or girl then ladies? Shazza's down for a girl...

xxx


----------



## ale

TripleB said:


> Hi ale, do you have a link to your FF chart? We all love a new chart to stalk!
> 
> Looks like a possible implantation dip for you this month - fingers crossed for your BFP!
> 
> xxx

thanks, i really hope so... how do you get a link?? im kind of new at this! and this is my first time charting


----------



## TripleB

No problem ale, we all started somewhere - you'll be addicted in no time!

For your link you need to click "sharing" from the menu on the left of the page and select "home page setup" - you can create a link there.

When you've got it I'm sure Megg will add you to the front page.

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

we both want a girl...
me bc i can't find cute boy clothes in our stores :p, finding boy names is HARD!
and OH bc he's looking forward to creeping the hell out of her bf's LOL!

but i've always said, is like a feeling i have, that my first (well, on earth i suppose) will be a boy
and it will be a spitting image of his father haha

eta: and also be it's "just my luck" to get exactly what i didn't wish for (not talking babies, more like exam results lol)


BUT it has to be said...
if it's a boy, i wouldn't mind and we do have a name (just 1 name we both like, it's a start)
and i said "it's better to have a nice polite boy, than a bitch of a daughter"


----------



## debgreasby

I really want a boy, mainly coz me and DH only have Jasmine together and he has 3 nieces too, would love his side to have a boy.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ what do the nieces think?

mine (they were 12/13 and 10 then) are like "when you have your girl..." "ehm...it CAN be a boy you know" "but.. but...nooooo, it will be a girl"
LOL, on that side it's all girls, they just can't imagine that a little boy would join our giggle group haha


----------



## debgreasby

They quite like being all girls lol! Guess we'll just have to wait and see! Certainly wouldn't complain no matter what we get!!


----------



## dawny690

How do you girls get these readings and how much?

As for baby's sex I would be happy with either but would prefer a Girl hubby would prefer a Boy xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

We would be happy with either, but we both really want a girl. My hubby already has her name picked out:haha: Penny Lace

I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was a pale yellow/beige almost light orange discharge:shrug: My cervix is really high and I can barely reach it. Usually if I spot before af it is bright pink. What do you ladies think??


----------



## dawny690

Not sure hoping sorry hun xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Hmmmm hoping, if it's unusual then it could be a good sign, especially if your cervix is high. Maybe it's a bean snuggling down - really hope so!

Dawny check out the jennyrenny thread on the TTC forum for details of the readings - they are $6 each.

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

I would take either of course but I really would like a boy. My DH loves sports and boy stuff and I could see him having a little buddy to do all that stuff with. My family is all girls too so that could be why I want a little boy. 

Hoping, Fxxxx its a good sign.


----------



## dawny690

Whats $6 in english money hun? xxxx


----------



## TripleB

I paid by paypal and it worked out about £4.50. X


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB it was $8 yesterday when I did it. I think it was about £5.50 Dawny.

If pushed I would say I'd like a girl - not to replace Isabella but because we desperately wanted a girl when we were pg with her. This time I just want a take home baby


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Whoops, sorry Dawny $8, thanks Vickie. X


----------



## Vickieh1981

I thought they must have put it up between us being it triple lol. Are we allowed to call you Louise now? lol

I am cramping tonight - that is too early to be af surely - I can't have a 3 day lp lol


----------



## TripleB

Early implantation Vickie?! Yep you can call me Louise, sounds less like a bra size I suppose (quote Megg!) xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Nah it's too early to be that. I hate that since I lost her I have had cramps and spotting on and off but last month nothing in the 2ww.

LOL At less bra like.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hahahaha you can blame me for outing you there hun - sorry :blush:

I'd like a girl but OH would like a boy - ideally eventually we'd like one of each. We already have our names ready - talk about get ahead of time :rofl:

I am such a sap - am catching up "One Born Every Minute" on Sky+ as I have about three episodes to watch. I;ve only been watching it 10 minutes and I've already cried twice :dohh:

I think I'm going to be an emotional wreck when we have a baby!


----------



## dawny690

How actuate is your temp during day/night with no sleep? Lol off to bed now night x


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls i think i'ld like another boy, but i'ld really prefer twins and have one of each. I'm not sure i could handle another girl cause my daughter is quite a little "princess" most days. But then i have 2 boys and a girl so i dont really care either way.

DH says that we'll be having a girl cause thats the way it goes with us. :haha: boy girl boy


----------



## Megg33k

That was a lot of posting! OMG! I barely got caught up!!!

My appointment date is May 7... Its in my status right now too! Hehe!

Louise! Nope... just that! I'm excited to call you Louise now! Haha! Louise is a crap bra size though! "Do you have that pink one in Louise?" Just doesn't sound right! :rofl:

TB - I SEE IT!! I SEE IT!!! :hugs:

Vickie - I don't think anyone could ever be upset about you posting that pic here! Its lovely, honey! :hugs:

Everyone else that I've missed... uhm... err... baby brain?


----------



## aussiettc

Ok girls, sorry to tell you this but i don't think this is my month. I don't feel remotely preggers and believe that i'm out for this month. 

its ok though cause i'm focusing on getting healthy the next few months and being covered by my insurance for the birth of the next one.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm glad everyone else is seeing it, you girls can keep hopes up for me
i had hoped that by today it would at least be a decent line but nope, faaaaaaaaaaint,
i wonder if there's something wrong with my eyes hehe
also... i checked cervix and ... ok TMI ahead... it smells like AF is coming
i didn't have that last time i was pg


----------



## TripleB

We demand a pic TB! Assume it's pink and came up in time?

Shazza - One Born Every Minute was an absolute blub-fest for me too! Some labours are not good but made me want it even more - bring on the pain! 

Aussie, sorry you feel you're out. I'll keep hoping for you but at least you've got your disappointment plan in place. I've got one too, we've booked a long- haul holiday for September which will only just be possible if I get my BFP this month, next month would be better so I'll console myself with that if the witch shows up!

Dawny I take my temps during the day because I'm obsessive but you can't really read much into them.

Megg - great news on the MW appointment, can understand the fear though! Try not to get too stressed out hun, not good for geek-bud! Sending you lots of positive thoughts!

AFM, another nice temp today, keep on rising!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Dawny, sorry that you are feeling out already but with my pg with Maff he didn't even implant until about day 9 so it is still quite early to be symptom spotting.

TB - can we have a pic to compare?

I watched one born every minute the other day. When I lost Isabella I couldn't watch it so they were all recorded but unwatched. It was a real milestone that I managed to watch it the other day and not sob constantly.


----------



## moochacha

tinybutterfly said:


> i'm glad everyone else is seeing it, you girls can keep hopes up for me
> i had hoped that by today it would at least be a decent line but nope, faaaaaaaaaaint,
> i wonder if there's something wrong with my eyes hehe
> also... i checked cervix and ... ok TMI ahead... it smells like AF is coming
> i didn't have that last time i was pg

really have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Fx tb!!!!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!!
tiny i saw that line hunny!!! i really hope this is for you hun xxxx :):hugs:
how is everyone???
xxxx im thinking i Od early.....would some one be able to have a look at my chart for me???
xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

maratobe said:


> hey girls!!!
> tiny i saw that line hunny!!! i really hope this is for you hun xxxx :):hugs:
> how is everyone???
> xxxx im thinking i Od early.....would some one be able to have a look at my chart for me???
> xxx

Not sure TBH Tamara, but then again I am NO expert!!! Perhaps, as you do have that 3 day temp rise...But if you look at the previous 6 temps and place a coverline, it doesn't appear as a clear thermal shift to me. I would keep BDing at least every other day and see what the next few temps show. :dust: to you!


----------



## TripleB

Hey mara hunni, how's you? I agree with FD, we need to see a few more rising temps I think. Have you been OPKing? x


----------



## maratobe

thanx girls....nah no OPKs this month, its sort of a waiting relaxing month for us before our gyno appointment on the 25th of may which should be by my next cycle....which my doctor said he will prob put me on clomid and or go in and clear my tubes....but i have to get bloods done at some stage this week to test for LH, oestriol and progesterone again cause it will be around the time of ovulation.
yeah i might wait and see what the next couple of days bring!
xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

maratobe said:


> hey girls!!!
> tiny i saw that line hunny!!! i really hope this is for you hun xxxx :):hugs:
> how is everyone???
> xxxx im thinking i Od early.....would some one be able to have a look at my chart for me???
> xxx

Yeah I reckon if you get a higher temp tomorrow then you will get your crosshairs. Try putting one in and see what happens.


----------



## hoping:)

Af got me this morning:growlmad: I had my hopes so high and i actually felt preggo... sad day:cry:

Well I guess onto cycle 9:dohh: I pick up my clomid today so I'm praying this month will finally be the month. And on the bright side at least I have a 14 day luteal phase now... 

Tiny, FX for you!!!


----------



## TripleB

Nooooooooo hoping! Big :hugs:, man I hate that witch! Your chart was looking so nice too.

Great news on the LP though and together with the clomid, let's hope your wait will soon be over.

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry hoping


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: hoping - evil :witch: of doom!


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks ladies:hugs: I hope you all have better luck than I did. We need some :bfp:s!


----------



## debgreasby

My Jenny reading :)

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 4th of March and the 27th of February 2011.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Just me who got a shit reading from Jennyrenny then. I don't want to wait till September. *stamps feet*

I am excited as I am going out to a pamper evening tonight - it's to raise money for breastcancer research and they are having loads of treatments like indian head massage and stuff. I haven't been out since I lost Isabella.


----------



## debgreasby

Vickieh1981 said:


> Just me who got a shit reading from Jennyrenny then. I don't want to wait till September. *stamps feet*
> 
> I am excited as I am going out to a pamper evening tonight - it's to raise money for breastcancer research and they are having loads of treatments like indian head massage and stuff. I haven't been out since I lost Isabella.

Enjoy your evening hunni x


----------



## tinybutterfly

my line today isn't really exciting, looks the same as yesterday, sorry to disappoint

i'll just see what happens over the weekend, bf is out of the country so i might have a few
crying spells on here if af arrives tomorrow


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> Af got me this morning:growlmad: I had my hopes so high and i actually felt preggo... sad day:cry:
> 
> Well I guess onto cycle 9:dohh: I pick up my clomid today so I'm praying this month will finally be the month. And on the bright side at least I have a 14 day luteal phase now...
> 
> Tiny, FX for you!!!

oh booo, damn witch! grrrrr!!!

onto clomid, me too if nothing happened this cycle... cycle-clomidbabies-bump buddies we'll be then, quite a mouthful,.. impressive!


----------



## Megg33k

Mara - Agreeing with the others, hun! Hopefully your next temp or 2 will get your CH's!

hoping - WTF? I thought you had it this time! I'm so sorry, honey! :hugs: Sometimes the cycle that everyone is convinced your preggo seems to be the cycle before its true! So, I put my bets on this one!

TB - NO AF! You hear me?! NO!


----------



## tinybutterfly

pffff still nothing, i barely see a line anymore either, and my temp is dropping a bit
beginning of the end i suppose, oh well... i'll try not to be too disappointed as we weren't
really trying this cycle


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not believing just yet, TB! :hugs: I don't think you're out!


----------



## aussiettc

TB lets hope its not.

Mara - i'm with everyong else, let hope you find out soon

Megg - hope you appointment comes quickly and gives you some happy snaps to post for us. 

Can someone check out my chart and tell me what you think. i have my appointment on monday but i dont think i temps are every good at athe moment


----------



## tinybutterfly

it skyrocketed up today, that's good!!!
what type of apointment is it?


----------



## TripleB

Your chart looks good Aussie, def a chance you're pregnant, assume the gyno will check before recommending anything?

TB, your temp is still quite high compared to last month's chart. Was there a line within time this morning?

I'm just plodding along at 6dpo waiting for it to get exciting. What is everyone's opinion on alcohol in the 2WW? Going out on the town tonight and not sure what to do...?

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

I personally still have a drink in the 2WW .. but it's personal choice at the end of the day :) Enjoy your night out either way!!


----------



## Megg33k

I think your chart looks good, Aussie! :hugs:

I don't think a drink the 2ww is a problem! Nothing gets to baby prior to about the 6 week preggo mark... We've evolved in such a way that we can't do much harm before most women know that they're pregnant to begin with!


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: hoping....lets hope the clomid helps this cycle!!
Tiny dont give up yet sweeety!! i too am prob going on clomid next cycle :)
FF gave me dotted cross hairs today putting me on 3 DPO....what do you think???
xxxx :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

it didn't really show in time today imo, it was still dusk outside though but still, i'm saying it's no and the thingy that is there is definatly more evap than line


----------



## maratobe

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ale

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/bn-1-1.jpg




hmmm???


----------



## Vickieh1981

ale said:


> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/bn-1-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm???

Do you have a picture of it normally? I cant always tell when pics are inverted.


----------



## ale

you can BARELY see it! that's why i inverted it but here's the pic


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/bn-1.jpg


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/d-2.jpg


----------



## dawny690

Ale I see something although its blurry xxxx


----------



## ale

dawny690 said:


> Ale I see something although its blurry xxxx

thanks hun! i have a crappy camera phone so all my pics are blurry!:blush::haha: I hope its a start of a BFP

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/d-2.jpg

inverted again


----------



## aussiettc

i cant see anything but i do wear glasses and have troubles when things are blurry. does it have greenn dye???

currently feeling so tired, i need to go to bed


----------



## dawny690

Ale there is defo a faint line there can you see it IRL?


----------



## ale

dawny690 said:


> Ale there is defo a faint line there can you see it IRL?

yea kind of, not as good as the pic tho!! here is a pic of the IC i took with 3rd morning urine



https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/h.jpg


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/h-1.jpg


Its very faint too:dohh:


----------



## ale

aussiettc said:


> i cant see anything but i do wear glasses and have troubles when things are blurry. does it have greenn dye???
> 
> currently feeling so tired, i need to go to bed

 

its pink dye!! i inverted it all kinds of ways so the line can be visible since its so hard to see


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Meggles*, FF treated me to 5 VIP days... what is that thing you used that you were like "100% of the charts like mine resulted in pregnancy"?
lol, i hope you know what i'm talking about hahaha


----------



## aussiettc

TB - i'm going to tthe gyno on moday to ask for help with my cycles cause out of the last 6 only 2 have been less than 4 weeks most are bout 5 to 7 weeks. I think i'll test on monday morning before i go just to make sure 

:sleep: need :sleep:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaah i see, i'd do the same, i hope gyno can help, i'm sure they will, they seem to have a solution to everything hehe


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think i'm going to have an annoyingly long cycle like i did in february, that was 31 days with an LP of 16 days... 
i did the overlay and they look sort of similar imo


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> *Meggles*, FF treated me to 5 VIP days... what is that thing you used that you were like "100% of the charts like mine resulted in pregnancy"?
> lol, i hope you know what i'm talking about hahaha

Go to your chart, then "Chart Gallery" (at the top), then "Find Charts Like Yours," then put a tick mark in the boxes you want to use to compare (I usually did O day, post-O temps, and intercourse pattern... sometimes added coverline), then just click the "search" button! Sometimes it gives you the percentage and sometimes it doesn't. When it didn't, I actually sat there and went through keeping tabs on ovulatory, miscarriage, or pregnancy and did the percentages myself! 

Since I gave such a detailed description, I'm going to require that you post the results! LOL :hugs:



ale said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Ale I see something although its blurry xxxx
> 
> thanks hun! i have a crappy camera phone so all my pics are blurry!:blush::haha: I hope its a start of a BFP
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/d-2.jpg
> 
> inverted againClick to expand...

I definitely see it in this pic the best! Like... the others I could kind of see it... but this one is very clear to me! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

if it works for me i will :)

eta: it doesn't, VIP trial doesn't give you complete VIP access, shaaame

this i get
"Fertility Friend's Chart Gallery

This feature is only available to VIP Members. You can become a VIP Member at any time by purchasing a subscription. "


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! It'll work for you! Mine was a trial membership too! So, it definitely should! 

P.S. I mostly got about 45-55% pregnancy charts... The only time I got the 100% is when I ticked everything... pre-O, post-O, coverline, O day, and intercourse pattern! Although, our charts were scarily similar! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

ah man, they set up different trial memberships or something? 
i'll try again tomorrow, maybe they'll have changed their mind hahaha


----------



## Vickieh1981

I can definitely see a line on the second first response one that is not inverted and on the internet cheapie.


----------



## Megg33k

You never know with FF, TB! They're... odd! LOL


----------



## dawny690

In 70-80% of charts simular to mine ended up in a :bfp: :shock: xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hmmm, i am very slimy today!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*lols at that*

don't leave a trail


i'm soooorry, i just had to say that!


----------



## debgreasby

I'll try not to ;)


----------



## dawny690

Good luck deb xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

just noticed Dawny that your CH's are gone
i must say, it all adds up now that ovulation was just a few days ago,
cervix, cm and i bet the opk would have been positive a few days earlier
another wait..... it must be hard, you're like constantly in the 2ww


----------



## dawny690

Yeah I split the cycle TB as I feel its more fitting and no ov detected yet xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Oh and I think if I had of tested an opk might have been + CD40/41 if tomorrows temp is higher wonder if it will show an ov that will stay there this time xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Hmmm, i am very slimy today!

In general or cm wise? lol


----------



## debgreasby

Hmmm, i'd like to say in general, but no, definitely cm lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm, i am very slimy today!
> 
> In general or cm wise? lolClick to expand...

bahaha, and i thought I was bad lol




well, no af today, not even spotting...and believe me, i pretty much checked every hour

my cat is very protective of me...i wish he was a real HPT, it would be positive,
he snuggled with me in bed this night, cuddly next to my tummy,
this afternoon with his head on my lower belly, soo cute to see.
and the rest of the evening on my legs, on and off... i mean...he's a long tall cat weighing 12lbs,
and sometimes that is alot for my legs to carry haha
but when he wasn't laying on top of me he came back to check on me every so often, just looking at me, see i'm ok and then leave again, lol

it's probably just bc the OH is not home though that i get all the attention :p

/ramblings
time for bed now


----------



## ale

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> *Meggles*, FF treated me to 5 VIP days... what is that thing you used that you were like "100% of the charts like mine resulted in pregnancy"?
> lol, i hope you know what i'm talking about hahaha
> 
> Go to your chart, then "Chart Gallery" (at the top), then "Find Charts Like Yours," then put a tick mark in the boxes you want to use to compare (I usually did O day, post-O temps, and intercourse pattern... sometimes added coverline), then just click the "search" button! Sometimes it gives you the percentage and sometimes it doesn't. When it didn't, I actually sat there and went through keeping tabs on ovulatory, miscarriage, or pregnancy and did the percentages myself!
> 
> Since I gave such a detailed description, I'm going to require that you post the results! LOL :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Ale I see something although its blurry xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks hun! i have a crappy camera phone so all my pics are blurry!:blush::haha: I hope its a start of a BFP
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/d-2.jpg
> 
> inverted againClick to expand...
> 
> thanks!! im going to test wit a digital one of these days lol!! hoping its a BFPClick to expand...


----------



## ale

Vickieh1981 said:


> I can definitely see a line on the second first response one that is not inverted and on the internet cheapie.

you can? I hope its a BFP and not evap line!:wacko:


----------



## tinybutterfly

goooooooooooooooooodmorning ladies, and what a fiiiiine morning it is indeed!!!!


16dpo is aparently the magic number for me

LOOOOOK :D i compared it to my 16dpo one from last time and they're identical
(which isn't very reassuring when it comes to WHERE it is located but still...)

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/16dpo2.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/16dpo2invert.jpg


----------



## Vickieh1981

Evaps don't tend to show that well I don't think. I can never photograph one.

AFM - I feel so bloody miserable today. My chart looks shit and I am only 6dpo. It's doing the same as last month and dropping each day. I mean what is up with that? Normally I get a temp drop and then come on. Last month it dropped from 7dpo and period arrived at 11dpo. Yesterday and today it dropped so even earlier this month.

I already had a bad feeling and knew this wouldn't be my month but this is just a kick in the teeth.


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> goooooooooooooooooodmorning ladies, and what a fiiiiine morning it is indeed!!!!
> 
> 
> 16dpo is aparently the magic number for me
> 
> LOOOOOK :D i compared it to my 16dpo one from last time and they're identical
> (which isn't very reassuring when it comes to WHERE it is located but still...)
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/16dpo2.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/16dpo2invert.jpg

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! :hugs: CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Woohoo! :yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

this is no evap vickie :) it's the real deal!!!!


and when i said it's not reassuring location wise, i mean where little one is,
as i've had an ectopic before, so i won't be happyhappy untill i see it on a scan


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations tb.


----------



## Vickieh1981

TB - sorry my evap comment was to ale but your post sneaked between while I was typing lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou thankyou... still afraid AF is going to be here any minute though bc my cervix is low and not high

on the other hand i feel like puking lol...maybe it's nerves
is it tomorrow yet? then i can go for bloods


----------



## debgreasby

TB that's fantastic! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyouuuu, hope your BFE turns BFP too!


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks hunni, but i think i'm out :cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i see what you mean

but it can always shoot up, only 9dpo after all


----------



## TripleB

FANTASTIC TB! Woooooooohooooooooooo! Congratulations hunni, keeping everything crossed it's in the right place. Now what were you saying about January babies...?!

:hugs: Debs and Vickie, I hate it how our temp reflects our hopes.

AFM, I'm shattered this morning, had a big night last night. Had a few drinks but nothing crazy, just danced my arse off! Good to blow the cobwebs away! Nice temp this morning but that could be due to lack of sleep!

xxx


----------



## aussiettc

TB - congrats sweety, lets hope that TripleB and i follow you so we can all be bump buddies.:thumbup:

Vicki- there's still hope for you yet honey, dont count yourself out yet.

AFM i'm counting down the hours untill my gyno appointment tomorrow. only 15 hours to go......


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck for your appointment Aussie x


----------



## debgreasby

TB thanks for trying to boost the PMA but my LP is only 11 days. AF will be here soon.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Louise - glad you had a good night out.

Aussie - hope the appt goes well

Debs - I looked through your charts and I know you only have a 11 day lp but you are only day 9 so it can go back up. I'm not sure if you can see my April 08 chart but if you can you will see how mine dropped right down when I was due on and then I got my bfp and had Maff. Don't give up hope


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> FANTASTIC TB! Woooooooohooooooooooo! Congratulations hunni, keeping everything crossed it's in the right place. Now what were you saying about January babies...?!

i believe it was "they're the best you can have" lol hahaha



aussiettc said:


> TB - congrats sweety, lets hope that TripleB and i follow you so we can all be bump buddies.:thumbup:

honestly, that would be soooooo fabulous!!! i'd love it!



debgreasby said:


> TB thanks for trying to boost the PMA but my LP is only 11 days. AF will be here soon.

bummer!!! you know your body best of course... 
although i was quite wrong this month


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, that's true TB. It's all a waiting game isn't it? I hate it, it gets me so down all the time.

Anyway, enough of my negativity - TB has a :BFP: :happydance: yayayayyayayayayayaay!!


----------



## dawny690

:bfp: :yipee: :wohoo: GO TB GO :happydance: :dance: xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Do you want me to add your tick now? Or wait until you do bloods? I don't want to do it until you're ready for me to! Again, Congrats a million times, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

well i already changed my own signature, so you have green light to change it

i just hope reaaaaally reaaaaally badly that it's a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Hey TB I think its cool you got your :bfp: after I canged my siggy which means this should be a sticky bean as thats what my siggy says you have the :bfp: I wished everyone here to have :dance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaw thankyouuu Dawny!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats on the :bfp: TB!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! Yay! I'll get to it later tonight! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

awesome, i'll see it in the morning, off to bed now :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

I feel shit. Not sure if anyone else temps other than in the morning but I tend to do it before bed in the 2ww to see whether it's going up. Tonight it's gone down so I know my temp tomorrow will have dropped again. Only 6dpo and I already know I am out.

This ttc crap sucks.


----------



## TripleB

Hey Vickie, I tend to temp in the evening too and while it generally shows what's going to happen in the morning, not always. You know you're not out at 6dpo hun, I'm keeping the faith for you! X


----------



## Vickieh1981

Look at last months chart thoguh - it did the same. Dropped every day for about five days and then came on with only a 10 day luteul phase. This month the dropping started even earlier.

I genuinely feel like crying and don't want to wake in the morning and see the temp drop again


----------



## TripleB

But last month's didn't start dropping until 8dpo and this month your last high temp was 4dpo - honestly hun, I think it's going to head back up tomorrow. :hugs: to you anyway because I know how it feels when you think you're out. X


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think because I already had a bad feeling about this month that this has me convinced it's all over.

There is also this woman called spooky lady (like jennyrenny) and she has done me predictions for the last three pregnancies and been right every time on the month. She said June so I suppose that sub conciously that could be making me think nothing will happen.

Anyway what are you up to tomorrow? I think I might go to the Yateley May Fayre


----------



## aussiettc

So i've got a small update, i tested today cause i go the gyno in about 2 hours and i got a BFN, even used a FRER. So i can prity much say that i'm out this month, not that i'm to bothered cause of my appointmenet today and i thought i wouldn't catch this month anyway.

:hugs: vicki, i know what you mean with the out feeling. i've had one all month to.


----------



## TripleB

June is next month, unbelievable how this year is flying by. I certainly thought I'd be pregnant again by now but nothing ever quite goes to plan when TTC huh?!

Yateley May Fayre sounds nice. We were supposed to be going down to the South coast if the weather was ok but our cat has gone missing so I have a feeling we'll be staying at home and scouring the neighbourhood for him unfortunately. 

Good luck at the gyno Aussie!

xxx


----------



## aussiettc

:thumbup:Ok so i'm back from the gyno and have had a pritty good morning.
I didn't eat breakfast cause i though i might be sent for blood test, and i was. It was lucky to cause i needed to fast for one of them. Woohoo got everything done at once.

So i'm getting tested for O, hormones, thirod problems sugar levels and gluclose levels. I think thats all of it anyway here are the tests ordered.
FSH, LH, Progestterone, Oestradiol, TFTs, PRL, DHEAS, SHBG, Testosterone, -BSL, -SE, INSULIN

i have another appointment next week on the 11th of May, Dr said when he gets the test results we'll work out where to go from there. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
i can't wait feeling very positive about getting my BFP this year. Hoprefully soon so i can be bumbBuddies with TB:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm glad it went well, Aussie... but uhm... FSH should be done on CD3 and progesterone should have been done several days ago. So, it might come back looking like you have issues where you don't... or vice versa. Why did he do them all at once like that? I don't want you to think I'm having a go at you... I'm not! :hugs: I'm just confused by the doc's decision to do them all at 10dpo!


----------



## aussiettc

i think he's just trying to find out where my levels are at the moment cause i'm on cd 35 or something. I dont think he's worried to much cause i saw him in like 2003 and he still has my records from then. 

i'm not to fussed right now i think its more to work out whether to put me on metformin or not and whether to use clomid or injectables. He sees my long cycles as a problem and wants to give me something to change their lenght and bring O (if i am Oing) forward. 

I also don't think your havinng a go at me. I was wondering the same thing but hey at least i'm making progress albit in small steps.


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> June is next month, unbelievable how this year is flying by. I certainly thought I'd be pregnant again by now but nothing ever quite goes to plan when TTC huh?!
> 
> Yateley May Fayre sounds nice. We were supposed to be going down to the South coast if the weather was ok but our cat has gone missing so I have a feeling we'll be staying at home and scouring the neighbourhood for him unfortunately.
> 
> Good luck at the gyno Aussie!
> 
> xxx

Aussie- glad the appt went well and you got a load of tests done. I had the same 3.5 weeks ago and still don't have the results:shrug::shrug: I hope they all come back soon and I am sure you are right in your positive feeling about getting a bfp soon.

Louise - sorry about your cat. I hope it turns up soon.

Sorry about being on a downer last night. My temp went back up a bit this morning so I don't feel quite so bad lol


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! Yay! I hate being misunderstood! Glad you didn't take it wrong! :hugs: That makes sense... I hope he finds out what he needs to from the results! When is it that you get the numbers back?


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> I feel shit. Not sure if anyone else temps other than in the morning but I tend to do it before bed in the 2ww to see whether it's going up. Tonight it's gone down so I know my temp tomorrow will have dropped again. Only 6dpo and I already know I am out.
> 
> This ttc crap sucks.

3 weeks waiting for results, that is a looooooooong time!!!
or is it like "if you haven't heard from us in 3 weeks all was fine?"
they do that with the pap smear results over here.

and i hope you're not out and it's just implantation dippy!



aussiettc said:


> So i've got a small update, i tested today cause i go the gyno in about 2 hours and i got a BFN, even used a FRER. So i can prity much say that i'm out this month, not that i'm to bothered cause of my appointmenet today and i thought i wouldn't catch this month anyway.

you can't say you're out at 10dpo! my first time i saw a little "something" was 13dpo and at 16dpo i got just a faint faint line, so there!



aussiettc said:


> i can't wait feeling very positive about getting my BFP this year. Hoprefully soon so i can be bumbBuddies with TB:thumbup::happydance:

thaaat's the spirit!!!! :D




just tested again this morning...because...you know...reassurance
another faint bfp, so that means i'm getting blood done this evening.
i'm going behind OH's back, i want to be suresure before i tell him,
so going tonight, should get results then tuesday evening, then book a scan
for friday evening or saturday, whooow


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I feel shit. Not sure if anyone else temps other than in the morning but I tend to do it before bed in the 2ww to see whether it's going up. Tonight it's gone down so I know my temp tomorrow will have dropped again. Only 6dpo and I already know I am out.
> 
> This ttc crap sucks.
> 
> 3 weeks waiting for results, that is a looooooooong time!!!
> or is it like "if you haven't heard from us in 3 weeks all was fine?"
> they do that with the pap smear results over here.
> 
> and i hope you're not out and it's just implantation dippy!Click to expand...

just tested again this morning...because...you know...reassurance
another faint bfp, so that means i'm getting blood done this evening.
i'm going behind OH's back, i want to be suresure before i tell him,
so going tonight, should get results then tuesday evening, then book a scan
for friday evening or saturday, whooow[/QUOTE]

Glad that you are still getting lines. I am sure your OH will understand why you went behind his back

My temp went up a bit so maybe ID or maybe just one of those things. I was supposed to have the results in a week but my drs just keep saying they don't have them.


----------



## Megg33k

Very excited! Haven't gotten to the banner yet! I was too busy playing with my bump pics in Photoshop (trying to pretend there's been some change) to do the banner or the gold HPT for Aussie! Bad Meggles... I know! Tomorrow for sure though! It's about time for me to go to bed tonight!


----------



## aussiettc

OMG i dont thinl i could wait 3 weeks for the results. i go back next week on the 11th. I think that the test were just ot work out whether to use injectables or clomid. I'm going to ask for the injectables personally but we'll see what the Dr says.

i'm so excited right now that things are happening. woop woop can't wait.

how is everyone else doing?
TB - did you get the blood test done?
Vivki - Fxed for ID and a BFP in a few days time
trippleB - did you find you cat?
Deb - are you less slimey today?
Megg - are you taking care of yourself and your lovely bump?


----------



## dawny690

EEEK OT but I've lost 4.2lbs :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

Nice one Dawny! :yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

not yet aussie, this evening (your tuesday noon or so hahahaha) and then i'll know tuesday evening (your wednesday noon)


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoohoo very well done Dawny!!!!


----------



## aussiettc

:shock::wohoo::happydance:thats awsomme dawny. I'm so happy for you. it great to hear good newws even if its nothing to do with TTC.


----------



## dawny690

I've fell out with FF as I think I've defo O but FF wont say I have so I did manual override on it :lol: xxxxx


----------



## TripleB

Morning ladies.

Aussie, sounds like they've tested you for everything but the kitchen sink! Did they take a load of blood? I'm hopeless at blood tests, last time I had them just before my ERPC I nearly didn't need an anesthetic - good job I was lying down already!

Exciting about your bloods TB and I don't blame you at all for getting it done without your OH knowing.

Now I don't want to say I told you so Vickie - but I did! I've had a drop this morning so I hope it's IDs for us!

Still no cat, he's been gone 2 nights now, which isn't right.

xxx


----------



## dawny690

Awwww Louise hope your cat comes back soon :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

missing cat? nooooo
i'd be worried sick... i already am if he's late to come home (and after how he came home last time he hasn't gone out without a leesh)

it's the weekend, maybe he got locked up somewhere in somebody's shed/garage?
i hope it's just that, have you screamed his name on top of your lungs, you might hear an answer (mayloh sometimes does that).

have you put flyers up and in mailboxes in the neighbourhood?

*sends lots of go-home-now-kitteh vibes*


----------



## TripleB

Thanks girls. DH has done the shouting his name (he usually comes running to him rather than me) and we went out looking for him for an hour or so yesterday. I think you're right TB that he may be stuck in a garage. Only trouble is that it's bank holiday here today so people might not be going out - may have to wait until tomorrow. X


----------



## debgreasby

Bah, :BFN: temp still down, AF will be here on Wed :cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Bah, :BFN: temp still down, AF will be here on Wed :cry:

I'm so sorry sweetie, this part of the cycle is so cruel. How many months did it take you to fall with Charlie?

Louise - feel free to say I told you so, I am just glad it's not me saying it lol. I am officially a whack job. Not only did I test today at 7dpo, I feel I can see the faintest hint of a line. I mean that's not even possible at this stage. I fear I have gone truly mad.


----------



## tinybutterfly

hmm a classic case of POAS-aholicism, and i'm sorry but there's no cure 
other than to post your pictures

/diagnonsense :p


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've set up my alibi for tonight, lovely that all family lives in town...
so tonight i'm going to doctor for bloods and i told bf i'll be visiting my grandma in the evening,
win!
i'm going early so i don't have to wait too long at doctor's


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> hmm a classic case of POAS-aholicism, and i'm sorry but there's no cure
> other than to post your pictures
> 
> /diagnonsense :p

Shit it's terminal then pmsl.

Nothing that would show on pictures. Infact I am making my eyes go funny lol. I know it's not possible at this stage so not sure why I am doing it.


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie, it took 4 months with Charlie...2 with Jasmine, 1 with Alex, 18 months with Keavey (damn depo!!) and 2 with Niall.

Hate this so much!


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Vickie, it took 4 months with Charlie...2 with Jasmine, 1 with Alex, 18 months with Keavey (damn depo!!) and 2 with Niall.
> 
> Hate this so much!

Hopefully since it didn'ttake too long with them you will have your bfp soon


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> hmm a classic case of POAS-aholicism, and i'm sorry but there's no cure
> other than to post your pictures
> 
> /diagnonsense :p
> 
> Shit it's terminal then pmsl.
> 
> Nothing that would show on pictures. Infact I am making my eyes go funny lol. I know it's not possible at this stage so not sure why I am doing it.Click to expand...

yes, no hope left i'm afraid *sighs and shakes head*


well, if it helps... i've done POAS at 7dpo too... 
at least you admit it right away, i only admitted it once i was 12dpo lol!


----------



## hoping:)

TB- how exciting another good BFP!! 
Triple- I hope you find your cat
Vicki- nice temp increase:thumbup: You are definitely not out yet!
Dawny- Yay for your weight loss!
Deb- FX that your temp goes back up:hugs:

sorry if I forgot anyone!

Last night I took my first clomid pill. I was nervous about the side effects but I feel great:thumbup:


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Tiny just saw the awesome news!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Lots to catch up on! Woo! 

TB - You're cracking me up with sneaky blood tests and "diagnonsense"... Love it!

Louise - Hopefully kitty comes home ASAP! Mine don't believe in going outside, so I don't have to worry about it! :hugs: for you! COME HOME, KITTY!

Hoping - I didn't get any S/E's with Clomid while I was taking it either... but the ovary pain before O and the O pain were intense... then I got every preggo symptom known to man. So, be prepared, honey! :hugs: Hope you get your Clomid baby!!! :D

Vickie - I'm pulling for you this cycle! Your temp def went back up nicely!

Deb - No counting yourself out until the witch shows! You know better! :hugs:

Dawn - Way to go on the weight loss!!! :D

Mary - Can't wait for the bloods to come back! Good luck with getting injectibles instead! :)

I don't know who I missed... Probably someone... Sorry! :( I can't remember any more!

P.S. To whomever asked about me and my bump... There's really no bump to speak of... But, I think we're well! LOL


----------



## dawny690

What do you girls think FF is playing at with me? xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Dawny,
Base on your CM FF looks right. FXXX it is .


----------



## dawny690

I had to override it as it wasnt giving me an ov day xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Not been on much as have been having a bit of a BNB break but what awesome news to come back to - congratulations TB :hugs:

Triple B - I hope you find your cat soon :( Maybe print some flyers out asking people to check their sheds and garages might help?

Well done on the weight loss Dawny - I somehow think I've completely cocked up my diet as have eaten nothing but crap this past two weeks :dohh:

Not much going on here really - as much as I am really liking the fact not temping has really stopped me getting so stressed out it means it's pretty boring for everyone else as I don't really have much to report :wacko:

Good luck for this month everyone :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Thanks hoping, Megg and Shazza - still no sign of the little devil yet but I'm not giving up hope!

Shazza - is that a CBFM peak I see today? Early ovulation for you maybe?!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Love your WhenMyBaby ticker, Shazza! That's great! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

wooow, what a long wait just to have my bloods done!
i went in 45 minutes before she started and there were already 6 (yes, 6!!!!) ppl waiting.
she started at 6pm and took about 25minutes for each patient!
aargh! my alibi! :p
so according to bf i went to my grandma's from 5pm 'till 9pm, impressive! lol
i finally got in at 8.30pm, i was starving, thirsty and freezing cold by then
but i got my bloodtest yay!
tomorrow morning bloods go to the lab and i can call 7.30pm tomorrow!
she said it should be ok normally but i'm still scared, the line was faint and i can't
help but think it's a faulty test (well... tests...the whole pack really... that doesn't make sense does it?)

don't know when to call gyn for apointment... maybe best tomorrow as well,
asking for friday (should be 5 weeks then... is there something visible then? really anything at all?)


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... sometimes you can see something at 5 weeks... sometimes not until closer to 6 weeks. Its hard to say! I'm sure it'll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

with 50% chance of another ectopic i'm not so sure
i'll be happy if they can just see a sac, i don't expect them to see a baby yet hehe
just something that is developping in the right spot and i'm a very happy person 

haha, if i get what i want we'll be having appointments the same day meggles :)


hmmm and i wonder when to tell the boy if i get good news tomorrow evening,
i find it harder and harder to keep it a secret!
i'm very happy i have at least been able to tell our cat LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Haha @ telling your cat! I don't know how you've avoided telling him this long! 

Meggles is currently wondering if Sunday will be the best or worst Mother's Day EVER! Those are really my only 2 options! Either my U/S shows me a very baby-looking baby... or it doesn't! Best... or worst! I'm starting to hate that its Mother's Day weekend! Great present? Or HUGE FUCKING SLAP IN THE FACE? Hmm... I can't find out its over on Mother's Day weekend! I can't! I couldn't handle that!


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> TShazza - is that a CBFM peak I see today? Early ovulation for you maybe?!xxx

Well I shouldn't be OV'ing till Thursday and I always OV on CD15 or 16 and am only on CD12 today so am not sure. Plus my CM hasn't gone watery yet so doubt it's right :wacko: as it's the first month am not paying too much attention to it.

Although I will get a Bank Holiday Bonk in just in case :winkwink: :thumbup:



Megg33k said:


> Love your WhenMyBaby ticker, Shazza! That's great! :)

Good isn't it - I saw it on someone elses profile and just had to make one of my own :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg- I am sure everything will be fine at your scan. I am very excited to hear back and see your cute picture.


I am nervous again about going to bed - always scared to see what my temp will do now.


----------



## puppymom32

Tiny,
Love that you told the cat. LOL I know how scary it is after an ectopic and at 5 weeks they should be able to see a sac but dont freak out if they dont they will just monitor your bloods to make sure it is going up like it should where it wont with an ectopic. FXXX babes this is it for you.


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh doom, my temp (it's 11.30pm) just dropped to 36.5 :(
uterus is doing some serious pulling though
i'll see what it does in the morning i guess, but still...not amused


i know what you mean meggles, for me too, this weekend is either going to be
a very happy one or a very sad one... i hope the first... mother's day is hard to
cope with as it is, but it's also my 25th bday, the quarter century milestone
and...dammit, i deserve some happiness! we all do!


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- how exciting your appt is just days away... and WILL be a good scan and a happy Mother's Day. I'm just curious... you said you were on clomid as well... so is this baby a clomid baby? 

TB- I wouldn't read too much into your pm temp. I hope you can get an appt for Friday so that you can see your little beanie is in the right place. And I'm sure the pulling sensation is just your uterus making more room for baby:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> oh doom, my temp (it's 11.30pm) just dropped to 36.5 :(
> uterus is doing some serious pulling though
> i'll see what it does in the morning i guess, but still...not amused
> 
> 
> i know what you mean meggles, for me too, this weekend is either going to be
> a very happy one or a very sad one... i hope the first... mother's day is hard to
> cope with as it is, but it's also my 25th bday, the quarter century milestone
> and...dammit, i deserve some happiness! we all do!

Ooh! Bday and Mother's Day? It has to be good! It has to be good! :hugs:

Thanks, Vickie! :hugs: I'm sure your temp will be great!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aargh, my temp was down this morning, i don't know what to think
i actually feel feverish, my troat and nose are killing me
i hope it's lower bc i slept with my mouth open


----------



## Megg33k

Its still above the coverline and, like you said, it could be due to sleeping with your mouth open! No worries until you have a real reason to worry! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's why they say not to chart when you are pregnant lol. I drove myself potty like that until I was told STOP!!! Temps do weird things when pg and they are no longer a good indicator of what is happening.

AFM - temp up again today. YEY


----------



## debgreasby

Evil chart of doom! I will say no more :(


----------



## maratobe

WOW well you can tell i have been gone for like 4 days....!
TINY CONGRATS HUNNI!!! :hugs::hugs:
how is everyone??? dawny i see you are now finallt 6DPO 
Megg big hugs cause your appointment is coming up soon :hugs:
AFM....FF has put solid cross hairs on my chart.....so i will see what happens!
xxxxxx will catch up more soon!!


----------



## TripleB

Hello ladies

My cat came back this morning - hooray! He's looking a bit more skinny and is very tired but at least he's home. 

:hugs: Debs for the chart of doom.

Yay for rise Vickie, a small one for me too so hoping that's the end of low temps now and a BFP!

Hey Mara, yep that looks like ovulation hun!

TB - step away from the thermometer hunni! Looking forward to hearing about your bloods results later. The cold-like symptoms are preggo symptoms!

Megg - sending you lots of positive vibes so by the time Friday comes along you're brimming with them. It WILL be good news!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

My cat is at the vets having his nuts chopped :( Poor Marmalade!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yey I am glad your cat is home Louise

Debs - I am sorry that you are feeling down.

YEY For ovulation Mara.


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> My cat is at the vets having his nuts chopped :( Poor Marmalade!!

Poor marmalade indeed! 

I'm feeling nervous about this cycle now, having felt positive for most of it. I just wish it would be Friday already because if my temp stays up on 12dpo I might be in with a shout! *bites nails*

xxx


----------



## maratobe

YAY good luck sweety!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dawny690

Good luck louise hun and :yipee: for your cat coming home

Deb :hugs: for you and Marmalade 

And :hugs: and https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif to everyone else xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Oh my poor cat is looking very sorry for himself :( Doesn't help that Jasmine wants to give him cuddles!


----------



## TripleB

debgreasby said:


> Oh my poor cat is looking very sorry for himself :( Doesn't help that Jasmine wants to give him cuddles!

:rofl: I'm imagining this in cartoon format with a little girl chasing the poor kitty around the house as he tries to protect where his tackle used to be! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm very happy kitteh is home!!!



but... bah... it just wasn't meant to be was it....
all was fine untill this afternoon, started bleeding, it's dark red and brown
bleh...don't want to call doc office anymore


----------



## TripleB

Oh no TB - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Having been in this exact position last month with a +HPT then followed by bleeding I know what it does to your head - not good and not fair. Is it heavy? There is still a chance its IB, it doesn't always happen before 10dpo. You should still get your bloods hun and maybe speak to your doctor about it. Will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## VGibs

Can someone please have a peek at my charts and tell me what you think. IM not sure I am doing this right and my low temps are driving me batty with worry-itis!


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Oh no TB - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Having been in this exact position last month with a +HPT then followed by bleeding I know what it does to your head - not good and not fair. Is it heavy? There is still a chance its IB, it doesn't always happen before 10dpo. You should still get your bloods hun and maybe speak to your doctor about it. Will be thinking of you. xxx

filled half a normal tampon in 3 hours, for me that's quite heavy on the first day.
i'd be very surprised if it's IB, i've had a spot of blood at 8dpo, right before a temp dip,
couldn't be more perfect

i tested when i got home and nothing shows up, it's more a shadow than a line.
sooo disappointed... if my doc is going to tell me my HCG is 0 i think i'm going to lose it completely!
bc then she'll think i'm a loon or something


----------



## dawny690

TB :hugs: I agree with louise until we know for certain it could be late IB defo get results from docs and speak with them hun xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Awww Tiny Big Hugs!!! I hate the stupid witch.


----------



## dawny690

TB she wont think your a loon at all she will think its normal it sounds like a CP hun I truely hope it isnt xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Right on Dawny - Doc won't think you're a loon at all TB. We're all rooting for you hun. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

TB - I'm still hoping with everything I can that its not over, honey! I don't think your doc will think you're a loon! :hugs:



VGibs said:


> Can someone please have a peek at my charts and tell me what you think. IM not sure I am doing this right and my low temps are driving me batty with worry-itis!

93? Can you take me through your normal temping routine? How long have you slept? Are you doing it prior to getting up an moving around? Is it at the same time each day? Are you drinking anything cold before temping? Does your thermometer work 100% FOR SURE?


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> TB - I'm still hoping with everything I can that its not over, honey! I don't think your doc will think you're a loon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Can someone please have a peek at my charts and tell me what you think. IM not sure I am doing this right and my low temps are driving me batty with worry-itis!
> 
> 93? Can you take me through your normal temping routine? How long have you slept? Are you doing it prior to getting up an moving around? Is it at the same time each day? Are you drinking anything cold before temping? Does your thermometer work 100% FOR SURE?Click to expand...

I wake up at 4 am everyday and I don't move except to hit "snooze" and grab my thermometer...I stick the BBT in my mouth and hit the button. I have tried it on my daughter and hers seems fine. I am going to the doc with it today. I guess low temps have something to do with thyroid problems blahhh I also am a restless sleeper and get up between 5-6 times a night.


----------



## Firedancer41

VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> TB - I'm still hoping with everything I can that its not over, honey! I don't think your doc will think you're a loon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Can someone please have a peek at my charts and tell me what you think. IM not sure I am doing this right and my low temps are driving me batty with worry-itis!
> 
> 93? Can you take me through your normal temping routine? How long have you slept? Are you doing it prior to getting up an moving around? Is it at the same time each day? Are you drinking anything cold before temping? Does your thermometer work 100% FOR SURE?Click to expand...
> 
> I wake up at 4 am everyday and I don't move except to hit "snooze" and grab my thermometer...I stick the BBT in my mouth and hit the button. I have tried it on my daughter and hers seems fine. I am going to the doc with it today. I guess low temps have something to do with thyroid problems blahhh I also am a restless sleeper and get up between 5-6 times a night.Click to expand...


Are you placing it in the proper spot in your mouth---under your tongue and to the side as far back as it will comfortably go? (like next to the back molars)


----------



## puppymom32

Vg I bet getting up so much in the night has to do with why your temps are so crazy. FXX they can give you some insight. But you may just wanna try OPK's with getting up so much.


----------



## hoping:)

oh nooo TB:hugs: I am still keeping my fingers crossed that it could be IB:flower:


----------



## VGibs

Puppy - Ya I am waiting on my OPK's to arrive! POAS anon here I come lol

Firedancer - Ya I tried as far back on one side it gave me 33.3 *celcius* and then on the other side gave me 34.1 and then in the middle right under my tongue connecter thing *wow my medical jargon is amazing* gave me 34.9. Its bizarre


----------



## Firedancer41

LOL @ the medical jargon comment! :)

I have no idea then, unless somehow your thermometer is not working properly? They are inexpensive; it would be worth it to get a second one and see if it makes any difference. I have never seen temps that low! I was amazed by my lowest-ever temp this a.m. of 96.35


----------



## VGibs

Firedancer41 said:


> LOL @ the medical jargon comment! :)
> 
> I have no idea then, unless somehow your thermometer is not working properly? They are inexpensive; it would be worth it to get a second one and see if it makes any difference. I have never seen temps that low! I was amazed by my lowest-ever temp this a.m. of 96.35

Hence my concern. I am on my way to the doc's in like 10 minutes though so I will see what she has to say.


----------



## Megg33k

I think it has more to do with restless sleep than thyroid for you... but definitely have your thyroid checked! Because it CAN be related and those are very low! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Have just got back from my reflexology appointment and she said she thinks there is a good chance I'm pregnant this month - something to go with a great reflex when connecting the pituatary gland and the uterus - whatever, I'll take that as a good sign and top up my PMA! Come on the next 5 days, hurry up!

Wondering how TB got on...

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

F***!!!!!!!!

blood test came back negative!
how is that possible? stupid tests... i'm considering dumping them...
i mean... such lines and negative blood test? i compared these tests with the ones
i had with my first pregnancy and they were identical in darkness (or faintness whatever)
so they suck!!! grmbl... 

i don't know... on one hand i'm happy i'm just having AF and not another mc (bc that would still show up in bloods)
of course i'm terribly disappointed bc i planned ahead in my mind...

ah well.... onto clomid twins i guess?


----------



## tinybutterfly

that's great news Triple!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Huge hugs TB :hug:

Hope this is it for you Louise!! Fx'd... when r u testing??


----------



## TripleB

Aw TB :hugs: hunni - damn tests! If you're like me, I preferred the idea it wasn't a CP because I was worried that would delay things for the following month. Know exactly what you mean about planning ahead though, we just can't help ourselves. I'm glad you've got a plan though and I'm sure with the clomid you'll be pregnant very soon - maybe with twins (you have one of each on order don't you?!). Are you going to tell you OH now or just try to forget about it?

Thanks Deb, I have no tests in the house so trying to hold out until Sunday. My temps appear to drop on 12dpo without fail - accompanied by spotting. If I can make it to Friday with high temps I'll be seriously tempted to POAS on Saturday (13dpo). We'll see, it all depends on staying away from anywhere that sells HPTs (good job I don't have your back catalogue in my top drawer!). No spotting tomorrow will also be a good sign as it started 10dpo last month - fingers crossed!

xxx


----------



## dawny690

TB im sorry the witch is being an evil bitch and the hcg was neg damn tests :hissy: but roll on clomid twins :D 

Good luck louise can she tell if your going to get preggers too if so I could do with that info :lol: xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Haha dawny not sure she's that good! I've had a session at this point in my cycle before and she's never been this positive about my chances. She actually booked me another appointment as usual but told me that I should cancel it if I get a BFP (funnily enough she didn't use those words :rofl:) xxx


----------



## debgreasby

I would have laughed if she had!!


----------



## hoping:)

Awesome news Triple!!! I'm so anxious for you to test!

TB- stupid tests! I hate when they get your hopes up... It would be nice if something crazy, like peeing green or turning orange, would happen so we can be absolutely sure we were pregnant! FX for us both getting our twins on clomid this month:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

VGibs said:


> Can someone please have a peek at my charts and tell me what you think. IM not sure I am doing this right and my low temps are driving me batty with worry-itis!

They are a bit up and down but your temps can be all over the place after a miscarriage so I really wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Vickieh1981

VGibs said:


> Puppy - Ya I am waiting on my OPK's to arrive! POAS anon here I come lol
> 
> Firedancer - Ya I tried as far back on one side it gave me 33.3 *celcius* and then on the other side gave me 34.1 and then in the middle right under my tongue connecter thing *wow my medical jargon is amazing* gave me 34.9. Its bizarre

And that's why I temp vaginally lol

Edited to add - woah. I was just looking at the difference in temps and not what they actually were. That is low. Mine are always about 36.3 before ovulation and 36.9 after. I hope the dr could shed some life.


----------



## Vickieh1981

TB - I am so sorry. I really thought it was all going to be good for you.

TripleB that's excellent. I really rate my reflexologist so if she said that then it's brill. It's that time of night again when I start worrying about what my next days temp will do.


----------



## VGibs

Vickieh1981 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Puppy - Ya I am waiting on my OPK's to arrive! POAS anon here I come lol
> 
> Firedancer - Ya I tried as far back on one side it gave me 33.3 *celcius* and then on the other side gave me 34.1 and then in the middle right under my tongue connecter thing *wow my medical jargon is amazing* gave me 34.9. Its bizarre
> 
> And that's why I temp vaginally lol
> 
> Edited to add - woah. I was just looking at the difference in temps and not what they actually were. That is low. Mine are always about 36.3 before ovulation and 36.9 after. I hope the dr could shed some life.Click to expand...

Thanks! The doc took like 6 vials of blood and is doing an in depth thyroid test to make sure nothing is amiss


----------



## Vickieh1981

VGibs said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Puppy - Ya I am waiting on my OPK's to arrive! POAS anon here I come lol
> 
> Firedancer - Ya I tried as far back on one side it gave me 33.3 *celcius* and then on the other side gave me 34.1 and then in the middle right under my tongue connecter thing *wow my medical jargon is amazing* gave me 34.9. Its bizarre
> 
> And that's why I temp vaginally lol
> 
> Edited to add - woah. I was just looking at the difference in temps and not what they actually were. That is low. Mine are always about 36.3 before ovulation and 36.9 after. I hope the dr could shed some life.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! The doc took like 6 vials of blood and is doing an in depth thyroid test to make sure nothing is amissClick to expand...

I hope you get some answers.


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Aw TB :hugs: hunni - damn tests! If you're like me, I preferred the idea it wasn't a CP because I was worried that would delay things for the following month. Know exactly what you mean about planning ahead though, we just can't help ourselves. I'm glad you've got a plan though and I'm sure with the clomid you'll be pregnant very soon - maybe with twins (you have one of each on order don't you?!). Are you going to tell you OH now or just try to forget about it?

i prefer that idea idd, not for the delay but just, the less i know the better,
i always know too much for my own good.
lol, well yes i do have a boy/girl on order idd haha, i think that would be great.
they're twins but unlike identicals, no comparing between them, no "prettier" twin

i'm not going to tell OH now, i had a good cry on his shoulder bc af started,
but that's all he knows... why drop that on him, he's still quite sad for our first loss,
no reason to dump a maybe-baby-oh-no-it-wasn't-loss on him too...

the darling...he's organising my bday party for this weekend...
eventhough i told him not to, i soo don't want to party, i'll be fake smiling all evening.
he says at least my mind will be elsewhere for a few hours but really...no it won't,
my 25th will forever be connected with the fact i should have been 7 months pregnant and have a reason to celebrate my bday and mother's day.
it's just gonna be a sad bday...
crappy, all my special bdays have been ruined for one reason or another


on the bright side... my day care kiddos really love me lately.
i hadn't gone for a while and when i came in and sat down they all came to me
"kiiiim kiiiim" and i got lots and lots of huggles, i nearly cried hehe.
and when i went to say "hi" to the other group this morning (i work in two) i
said hello to my fav kiddo, just waved... and she came running to me for a hug, sooo cute hehe


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> TB- stupid tests! I hate when they get your hopes up... It would be nice if something crazy, like peeing green or turning orange, would happen so we can be absolutely sure we were pregnant! FX for us both getting our twins on clomid this month:hugs:

haha i honestly thought that too "dammit, why can't you just turn green or something" 
or yeah... green for boys, yellow for girls, why not? haha

*raises the glass to clomid twins* cheers!


----------



## hoping:)

cheers! Things will start looking up for all of us:hugs: 

So I broke down and paid for a reading with Jenny Renny... I am anxiously awaiting her email but scared at the same time...


----------



## dawny690

Good luck hoping xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Got my reading back: 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of July from a cycle that begins the end of June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of April 2011 - specific reference to the 6th and the 22nd of March 2011.

Although I wish my reading said this cycle would be my BFP July isn't so far away. I'm just glad she didn't say my BFP would be in like May of next year! I guess I will just have to wait and see if the reading holds true...


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> TB- stupid tests! I hate when they get your hopes up... It would be nice if something crazy, like peeing green or turning orange, would happen so we can be absolutely sure we were pregnant! FX for us both getting our twins on clomid this month:hugs:
> 
> haha i honestly thought that too "dammit, why can't you just turn green or something"
> or yeah... green for boys, yellow for girls, why not? haha
> 
> *raises the glass to clomid twins* cheers!Click to expand...

While i'm all for the coloured unrine thing i think you need to choose a differnt colour TB, my urine is yellowish all the time so i'm going with purple for girls. Also if yours isn't yellowish maybe you need to go to the doctor or at least get your eyes checked honey :rofl:

Just realisse that i might be joining the clomid twins group this month to hehehe, how good would that be the 3 of us on clomid with a BFP and all twins. :rofl: hahahaha


----------



## aussiettc

i think AF is just around the corner as temp dropped below coverline today. :cry:

oh well onward and upwards to next cycle and clomid or injectables.:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> TB- stupid tests! I hate when they get your hopes up... It would be nice if something crazy, like peeing green or turning orange, would happen so we can be absolutely sure we were pregnant! FX for us both getting our twins on clomid this month:hugs:
> 
> haha i honestly thought that too "dammit, why can't you just turn green or something"
> or yeah... green for boys, yellow for girls, why not? haha
> 
> *raises the glass to clomid twins* cheers!Click to expand...
> 
> While i'm all for the coloured unrine thing i think you need to choose a differnt colour TB, my urine is yellowish all the time so i'm going with purple for girls. Also if yours isn't yellowish maybe you need to go to the doctor or at least get your eyes checked honey :rofl:
> 
> Just realisse that i might be joining the clomid twins group this month to hehehe, how good would that be the 3 of us on clomid with a BFP and all twins. :rofl: hahahahaClick to expand...

oh lol, i expressed myself wrong, the last thing, i meant the lines on the test should just turn a different colour according to what you're having lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> i think AF is just around the corner as temp dropped below coverline today. :cry:
> 
> oh well onward and upwards to next cycle and clomid or injectables.:thumbup:

I'm so sorry hun


----------



## TripleB

I'm dragging my hopes down from out of the clouds today. Had my usual pre-AF hot neck last night and a tiny bit of pink CM this morning. At 10dpo last month this was a sign of AF coming (boo). Small temp rise but will be expecting my 12dpo drop on Friday and am preparing myself for another cycle. God this is so pants - my EDD is next Wednesday and silly me was thinking we might have done it this month. Feel crampy and rubbish :cry:. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: You're not out yet, Louise! I'll keep your PMA for you until you're ready to take it back! xx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: louise xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Come on Triple B - PMA! PMA! PMA! I'm routing for you here hunni :hugs:

Sorry about the negative test TB - that sucks :( These tests can be so bloody cruel to us :growlmad:

Megg when are you having your scan? It's soon isn't it?

Sorry to hear that you think AF is on her way Aussie :hugs:

Not much going on here - managed to dtd last night as my monitor was on peak. Caved in and did a digital opk and didn't get a smiley face so am thinking I will probably o tomorrow or Friday as predicted - that would fit in with my usual cycle pattern as well.

My monitor went back down to high today though :shrug: am hoping that it will go back up to peak tomorrow. Think I'll probably just jump OH every night this week just in case :haha:


----------



## TripleB

Hey Shazza - am swinging between staying positive and considering a sneaky cry in the toilets...

I don't think your CBFM will give you another peak hun, it's programmed to detect a peak then the second peak and the following high are automatic. You'll probably find you go back to low tomorrow. Keep up the OPKs as well hun - but as you say, even if you've ov'd early, you've got it covered. Now be honest - is there a teeny weeny bit of you that misses seeing whether those temps are showing ovulation?! xxx


----------



## aussiettc

:finger::finger::gun::gun:](*,)](*,)](*,)=;:finger:what was i saying about AF, the witch is in the building.:cry:so annoying cause if she had of waited 2 days i would of been on cycle day 5 on tuesday when i go back to the gyno.


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: aussie, what a bummer - will it be a problem that you'll be CD7 at your appointment? x


----------



## debgreasby

Grr to the :witch: Aussie. Mine is waiting to show - wish she'd hurry up so i can get it over with.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Aussie, sorry that the witch got you.

Louise and debs - sorry that you are both feeling down about this cycle.


----------



## dawny690

:grr: that witch is sooo evil come here witchy and I'll give you a bashing :trouble: I want her to come to me and she is going to all of you instead :growlmad: :hissy: xxxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

TripleB said:


> Hey Shazza - am swinging between staying positive and considering a sneaky cry in the toilets...
> 
> I don't think your CBFM will give you another peak hun, it's programmed to detect a peak then the second peak and the following high are automatic. You'll probably find you go back to low tomorrow. Keep up the OPKs as well hun - but as you say, even if you've ov'd early, you've got it covered.

Awwwww hunni :hugs: 

Aaaaah wasn't sure what the monitor would do and if it can go up and down like that. I'll keep up the opks and keep bd'ing every day till Saturday just in case :thumbup:

Funnily enough when I got my bfp last time it was from :sex: on CD12 so there is a chance that the monitor could be right and the opks could be wrong https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/smileyvault-chin.gif



TripleB said:


> Now be honest - is there a teeny weeny bit of you that misses seeing whether those temps are showing ovulation?! xxx

Oh blimey yeah! 

It's great in that I've been so much more relaxed so far this month but now I'm not temping I won't think I'll get crosshairs on my chart so it's going to be hard for me to know what dpo I'm on and if I've ovulated.

Plus it is going to be very weird in the 2ww not keeping an eye on my temps! In a way it will be better for me because I will be less stressed (I think) but then now I'm going to be a bit clueless as to where I am and whats going on.

I'm not sure which way I prefer :wacko:

If only I could learn to temp but not let it stress me out so much - don't think thats likely to happen though :dohh:


----------



## TripleB

Well if the lack of temping has meant less stress then I think you're doing the right thing hun.

I'm feeling a bit more positive this afternoon. No more pink cm so hopefully that was just a bean getting comfortable this morning. Part of me deparately wants to POAS and the other part of me wants to see what my temp does on Friday without the confusion of a BFN (assuming thats what it would be if I caved now). I'm feeling a bit twingy in my lower tummy but as we all know that could be anything.

I'm wishing the day away today - not only because I have my usual complete lack of motivation - but because I'm going out for dinner with my DH and going to see Oliver in London tonight! May as well make the most of the chance to do spontaneous things while we're still childfree!

xxx


----------



## hb1

Hi Ladies - Just need some advice :

not a charter myself ( due to my inability to remember to take my temp before I get in the shower :) ) but am keeping an eye on my temps to see what they're doing post ov - so was wondering - at what point do you see the pre af temp crash ? 

Sorry for barging in but if anyone would know it's you guys!! :)

Thanks in advance

hx


----------



## TripleB

Hey hb1. For me its 12dpo - check out the link to my chart and you'll see that every month the crash happens on that day (which is 2 days away - eek!). However, it differs for all of us unfortunately. At a guess I would say that most charts drop between 10-14dpo but for some unlucky ladies it doesn't drop until after AF has arrived i.e. no warning. If you decide to chart you'll probably notice your own pattern within a few months. Come and join us here if you do! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

hb1 said:


> Hi Ladies - Just need some advice :
> 
> not a charter myself ( due to my inability to remember to take my temp before I get in the shower :) ) but am keeping an eye on my temps to see what they're doing post ov - so was wondering - at what point do you see the pre af temp crash ?
> 
> Sorry for barging in but if anyone would know it's you guys!! :)
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> hx

Mine normally goes down 2 days before af and then up again the day before which is weird lol.

Louise - that sounds excellent. Have a wonderful night out. I am glad you feel a bit more positive about this cycle.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Enjoy your evening out tonight Louise :)

Vickieh thats what mine started doing going down around two days before AF, then up the day before then down and she would arrive.


----------



## TripleB

Thanks ladies - I will!

By the way Vickie - nice looking chart you have there! Hopefully we are still on for matching BFPs and giving birth next to each other!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Thanks ladies - I will!
> 
> By the way Vickie - nice looking chart you have there! Hopefully we are still on for matching BFPs and giving birth next to each other!
> 
> xxx

That would be excellent.


----------



## hb1

Thanks ladies - I am 10dpo today so will see what the next few days brings......

Thanks again

hx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck hb1! 10 dpo is a scary place to be! x


----------



## hoping:)

aussiettc said:


> :finger::finger::gun::gun:](*,)](*,)](*,)=;:finger:what was i saying about AF, the witch is in the building.:cry:so annoying cause if she had of waited 2 days i would of been on cycle day 5 on tuesday when i go back to the gyno.

so sorry the :witch: got you... but it will be nice to have another clomid buddy!

Vicki & Triple- FX for bump buddies!!! Triple didnt Jenny Renny also predict a :bfp: this cycle?


----------



## Vickieh1981

hoping:) said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> :finger::finger::gun::gun:](*,)](*,)](*,)=;:finger:what was i saying about AF, the witch is in the building.:cry:so annoying cause if she had of waited 2 days i would of been on cycle day 5 on tuesday when i go back to the gyno.
> 
> so sorry the :witch: got you... but it will be nice to have another clomid buddy!
> 
> Vicki & Triple- FX for bump buddies!!! Triple didnt Jenny Renny also predict a :bfp: this cycle?Click to expand...

She did for Louise. Horrid woman told me mine would be September lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grr am feeling not positive again today. Just overlaid my chart with last month. Last month the temps started dropping at 8dpo. Todays dropped at 9dpo so if it goes down again tomorrow which I am now convinced it will then I know I am out.

I hate this crap. I should be 21 weeks now and not worrying about this.


----------



## ale

LADIES BFP AT 13DPO????!!! (10 miu/ml internet cheapy) blurry pics tho do not have a good camera



https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...4/SAM_0002.jpg



https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...4/SAM_4733.jpg


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...714/13dpo1.jpg

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/i...714/13dpo2.jpg


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grrr I really wanted to look ale but it's all saying this picture has been moved or deleted.


----------



## ale

Vickieh1981 said:


> Grrr I really wanted to look ale but it's all saying this picture has been moved or deleted.

check here


https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/216711-f-t-h-forsaking-all-trust-him-269.html


----------



## Vickieh1981

I can see the line. Congratulations.

Is that a Christian thread - how lovely.


----------



## hoping:)

Ale I can see a faint line too:thumbup: Congrats!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I see it, ale... Congrats! :)


----------



## VGibs

Well ladies...for the record...temp'ing vaginally works like a frickin charm! My OH was a lil weirded out but hey he gets to go in "there" why can't a thermometer?


----------



## Megg33k

Much better! You seem to be alive now! :happydance: I would consider keeping note of them, but removing those earlier temps! They might do more harm than good, honey!


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Much better! You seem to be alive now! :happydance: I would consider keeping note of them, but removing those earlier temps! They might do more harm than good, honey!

haha Yup I have a pulse now. My doc said I have always had a low temp since birth...weird? But I guess my mom does too. She said they had to fight with doctors when I was young to convince them I had a fever. :shrug: 

But on the good side I bought a OPK today and got a big strong line! So I know I am o'ing after the MC! YAY!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo for + OPK!


----------



## ale

yay :happydance: I hope it really is my BFP!!! and i hope its not a chemical pregnancy either!! pray for me


----------



## maratobe

good luck ale!! xx :dust::dust:


----------



## aussiettc

Ok girls i'm after some information.
How's had ovulation induction therapy done.
What did you take, when did you take it and for how long?

evil witch, why couldn't she come tomorrow or saturday????:growlmad:


----------



## Vickieh1981

VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Much better! You seem to be alive now! :happydance: I would consider keeping note of them, but removing those earlier temps! They might do more harm than good, honey!
> 
> haha Yup I have a pulse now. My doc said I have always had a low temp since birth...weird? But I guess my mom does too. She said they had to fight with doctors when I was young to convince them I had a fever. :shrug:
> 
> But on the good side I bought a OPK today and got a big strong line! So I know I am o'ing after the MC! YAY!Click to expand...

How bizarre. I am glad vaginal temps work better - they certainly do for me too, I much prefer it as if I sleep with mouth open etc it doesn't have any effect on my temps.

YEY to the positive opk too


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations on the bfp Ale :happydance: good luck I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Vgibs - hurrah for ov :yipee: and having a pulse :rofl: I don't think I said hello when you joined so https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/misc/smiley-vault-misc-099.gif

Hmmmm my CBFM has gone back down to low today so I'm assuming the likelihood is I'm in the 2ww now - without temping I've not got crosshairs so I don't really know where I am which after months of being a bit more in control is quite :wacko:

It looks as if I ov'd early this month so I'm not overly happy as I really don't think we have :sex: enough to be in with much of a chance. I think I probably ov'd on CD12 and we dtd on CD7, 10, 12, 13 and 14. 

Am annoyed with myself now for not :sex: on Sunday :growlmad:

I suppose it only takes one :spermy: to reach the egg https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/smileyvault-chin.gif


----------



## tinybutterfly

first day of clomid, round 1... have work, so i reaaaaally hope i don't get annoying side effects


----------



## dawny690

Ale it looks like a :bfp: to me xxxx

AFM look at my temps :cry: boohiss :hissy: come on cow bag :witch: come if your coming xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

The :witch: is seriously taking the piss now! She's a day late! That never happens!! And what's with the 2 day delay in OV?? Grr to this bloody cycle. I'm writing a letter of complaint!


----------



## TripleB

Ooooh the witch is not the most popular creature in here today! Why does she never do as instructed?! Debs are you convinced you're out hun? 

Highest ever temp for me today which is exciting but tomorrow's the crunch day. Nice temp for you too Vickie - feeling more positive?

Shazza that BDing is perfectly fine, you only missed one day hun so you're in with a great chance. Are you going to continue with the OPKs just in case CBFM is a bit eager on your first cycle?

Aussie, sorry I've never heard of ovulation induction therapy, what does it involve?

TB, hope the sickness stays away - come on clomid baby/babies!

Huge congrats to ale on the BFP (so that was in ID).

VGibs, glad you've sorted your temp issues, we can stalk you properly now!

Phew, lots to catch up on!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

SmileyShazza said:


> Hmmmm my CBFM has gone back down to low today so I'm assuming the likelihood is I'm in the 2ww now - without temping I've not got crosshairs so I don't really know where I am which after months of being a bit more in control is quite :wacko:
> 
> It looks as if I ov'd early this month so I'm not overly happy as I really don't think we have :sex: enough to be in with much of a chance. I think I probably ov'd on CD12 and we dtd on CD7, 10, 12, 13 and 14.
> 
> Am annoyed with myself now for not :sex: on Sunday :growlmad:
> 
> I suppose it only takes one :spermy: to reach the egg https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/basic/smileyvault-chin.gif

If your timing is bad then I have no chance at all as we only did it once and that was the day before ovulation lol.

I fell with one of mine (can't remember which without looking at charts lol) 3 days before ovulation so you should be fine.

Dawny - sorry that your temp dropped. I hope it's just a blip and not af coming.

Deb - sorry that the witch is messing you around. Have you tested?

Aussie - sorry your cycle is playing you up.

TB - first round of clomid. How exciting. I hope you don't get any side effects.

TripleB - I am feeling a little more positive after this mornings test but I would have liked to see a bfp rather than a bfn when I tested this morning 

Good to see that your cycle is looking positive too. Fingers crossed that this month is it for both of us - that would be so cool.


----------



## debgreasby

Lol Vickie....have i tested?? Silly question! :bfn: grrr temps are way low and i have tummy cramps. Wish she's hurry up!


----------



## Sparkly

Hello :hi:
Can I join you ladies? I'm very new to all this charting lark, and am a very erratic sleeper, and snorer! I've been taking my temps orally, but my chart isn't showing ovulation yet, but i'm sure I have, I have pcos and can always feel it when it does happen! We are not ttc just yet until my next cycle, taking a little break after a m/c in March. I usually use my cbfm too, so that'll be dusted off soon! I'm thinking I will probably get a more accurate temp if I do it vaginally, so I'll try that next cycle.
I've taken soy this time in the hope it will give me a stronger ov, but it seems to have made it later, is this good or bad :wacko: I've taken clomid in the past but I really hate the side effects....so am hoping to avoid it really!!


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome Sparkly.

:witch: just showed, on to cycle 5 :cry: :growlmad:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Welcome sparkly - I am a big advocate of temping vaginally lol. Much clearer charts that way.

Deb - I am sorry but glad it didn't keep you hanging around too long


----------



## TripleB

Hey sparkly, will look forward to another chart to stalk. Don't worry, you'll soon get used to temping, it quickly becomes obsessive!

So sorry Deb :hugs:. Another good LP, you're building up to that BFP hunni, I just know it.

Knicker-watch report today - NO SPOTTING! Hooray! Also have soft closed cervix. I am so nervous about my temp tomorrow though!

xxx


----------



## Sparkly

debgreasby said:


> Welcome Sparkly.
> 
> :witch: just showed, on to cycle 5 :cry: :growlmad:


Hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Hey sparkly, will look forward to another chart to stalk. Don't worry, you'll soon get used to temping, it quickly becomes obsessive!
> 
> So sorry Deb :hugs:. Another good LP, you're building up to that BFP hunni, I just know it.
> 
> Knicker-watch report today - NO SPOTTING! Hooray! Also have soft closed cervix. I am so nervous about my temp tomorrow though!
> 
> xxx

Excellent news. Stay away witch. Should you cervix be soft to be pg? Grrr mine is firm.


----------



## TripleB

Vickie - I copied and pasted this from babyhopes.com - I think you're fine:

_For women who track their cervical position in order to determine fertility, many wonder if there correlation between the position of the cervix and early pregnancy._

_Unfortunately, there doesn&#8217;t seem to be a simple answer for all women. The position of the cervix during pregnancy does change but not at the same time in all women._

_After ovulation, your cervix will drop lower in your vagina and feel firm, like the tip of your nose. During pregnancy, the cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman. For some, this will happen shortly before their period is due, but for other, this will not happen until quite a while after their pregnancy has been confirmed._

_Due to this variation between women, checking the position of your cervix to determine pregnancy is not a reliable indication of whether or not your are pregnant. More reliable ways to find out if you are pregnant is take a sensitive home pregnancy test or by visiting your doctor for a pregnancy blood test._

I just noticed that mine seemed softer and more closed than yesterday *clutches at any straw within reach*

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Good luck with the Clomid TB  hope you dont get too many side effects from it.

Sorry to see that AF got you Debs :hugs:

Welcome Sparkly  am sure that the charting will become second nature to you soon. Get that CBFM dusted off too  every little helps so they say. Im taking a break from temping at the moment but am on my first month of using a monitor so well see how that goes. Hope you enjoy your stay here  we are a friendly bunch :flower:

Louise  I am absolutely loving that temp rise for you today :happydance:

Sending a massive sprinkle of https://www.sewingdouble.com/leslie/blinkie/adopted/BabyDust1.gif to all :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Welcome Sparky So sorry Deb on to next month FXX for you Vickie Triple B loving the temp rise. I think ur chart is gonna go triphasic!!!


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
triple nice temp rise hun!! :dust::dust:
deb sorry she showed :hugs:
welcome sparky!! hope you get a nice BFP soon!!
xxxx


----------



## ale

Well ladies, truth is, the test was wrong!! Af came today, temps still abover coverline tho?! It was expected as it was on time this month, strange, but im letting go and letting God do the work, at the end of the day, you do not control anything, not even getting pregnant! If God believes you are ready then you will recieve that blessing, and if not, then he will bless you sooner than you think.


----------



## TripleB

Thanks puppymom - I think I might wet myself if that happens - probably in the vicinity of a HPT! :rofl:.

Sorry that test played a nasty trick on you ale. I'm sure with your great attitude, that BFP won't be far away hun.

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry to hear that Ale. It's nice to meet someone with a similar attitude though. After Isabellas funeral I posted on my facebook status "The Lord giveth and the Lord taketh away, blessed be the name of the Lord" and I think people though I was nuts.


----------



## fluffyblue

aussiettc said:


> Ok girls i'm after some information.
> How's had ovulation induction therapy done.
> What did you take, when did you take it and for how long?
> 
> evil witch, why couldn't she come tomorrow or saturday????:growlmad:

Hey hun I presume you mean things like Clomid etc. Im on my 5th cycle with Clomid and it has worked because I have had the follicle tracking done. 

I dont know if I have ovulated this cycle because I didnt get a surge till CD17 and only got a slight temp rise. If I am not successful with Clomid (I have 4 cycles left) then they will consider using stimulating drugs containing gonadotropins but I doubt I will need to however as I am 38 my reserve may be lessening so it will be considered.


----------



## fluffyblue

tinybutterfly said:


> first day of clomid, round 1... have work, so i reaaaaally hope i don't get annoying side effects

Hi TB - take the Clomid in the evening, the only side effect I get is a headache around CD10 my FS said this was just due to the hormone stimulating the glands. Normal aspirin pretty much sees to it.


----------



## Megg33k

Deb - Sorry about AF! :hugs:

Louise - Love your temp! Good luck with tomorrow's! :D

TB - Hope the Clomid treats you well, hun!

ale - Sorry the test was playing tricks on you! :hugs:

AFM... I'm just envious of people who believe in a higher power. :hugs: Its a great attitude to have!

Although, regardless of belief... I'm sure you're all going to be getting good news very soon!


----------



## dawny690

I got a reading from a psychic :D might sound silly but worth a shot xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

What did it say, Dawn? I don't think it sounds silly! I'm more inclined to believe in your psychic! That probably makes me sound like an awful person to some people, but I can't help it! Its not a voluntary thing for me!


----------



## dawny690

Awww hun it was great reading here it is:

I see 3 wonderful months that are going to transform your destiny. Followed by 3 more very good months that will have a lasting effect on your future. Certain characteristics of yours made an impression on me because they are, I would say, fairly exceptional: sensitivity, sincerity, intelligence, generosity, mystery and warmth... you owe all these qualities to an incredible magnetic force that may very well be your own. 
This kind of magnetism is usually found only in very ambitious people, and is a sign of certain success in almost any area... if you can overcome certain obstacles like your tendency to be passive, and even self-destructive! There are many more good things in store for you, which you may not be expecting. I see that your BFP news comes the month of June 2010 from a cycle that your currently on or will be starting very soon. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of February 2011 specific reference to the 21st and 28th. She told me a lot of other good stuff too all very true :D


----------



## Megg33k

That's lovely! Might I suggest a birthdate of Feb 25th? That's my birthday, and I enjoy it quite a bit. Great people are born on Feb 25th! :rofl:

In fact, you could post newborn pics of your baby boy as my 30th birthday gift! Haha!


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> That's lovely! Might I suggest a birthdate of Feb 25th? That's my birthday, and I enjoy it quite a bit. Great people are born on Feb 25th! :rofl:

And if you're early, Feb 24th is also a wonderful day (because it's MY birthday LOL)


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> That's lovely! Might I suggest a birthdate of Feb 25th? That's my birthday, and I enjoy it quite a bit. Great people are born on Feb 25th! :rofl:
> 
> In fact, you could post newborn pics of your baby boy as my 30th birthday gift! Haha!

Yes thats fine with me as my birthday is 23rd really dont wanna be in labour that day :rofl: I would love to post pics of my baby :cloud9: I would be spamming them everywhere the day I get a baby is going to be the proudest day of my life :happydance: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

thats 3 of us got birthdays a day apart mine then lisa then megan :D xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

dawny690 said:


> thats 3 of us got birthdays a day apart mine then lisa then megan :D xxxx

That has to mean something good! And since Megg already has her :bfp:, that must mean you and I are following right behind! :)


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Feb 24? Nice!!! I only missed Feb 24th by 2hr 29min! :)

Edit: OMG! You're Feb 23?! How bizarre that we'd all be right here!!! That's great! I LOL'd at seeing someone on here call me "Megan"... which is funny, because that's what EVERYONE I know calls me in real life! I don't mind... but the only person on here that usually calls me Megan is Nik (Tulip) when I'm in trouble! :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

That would be nice lisa I dont mind if your first then me as your on a new cycle now im not yet but think I will be soon :D xxxx


----------



## TripleB

That's great Dawny! Anything that makes you feel positive gets my vote.

Megg, if I don't remember before, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and waiting to hear good news on geek-bud's progress! :hugs:

Did a sneaky afternoon temp - over 37, this is torture! 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! I like the sound of "over 37"... Yay! :hugs:

Thanks, Louise! I hope I can deliver the good news you seek!


----------



## dawny690

I think your get a :bfp: next Louise hun :cloud9: I cant wait to see if the reading is right best thing was it was free :D xxxx


----------



## dawny690

We will all be thinking of you Meg hun what time is your appt tomorrow? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Its at 9:30am my time... I've figured out that the best time for all you UK girls to check for an update is around 5:15-5:30pm your time!

Where on earth did you get a free reading? *jealous*


----------



## dawny690

I will make sure im here to check on you will you update here hun? I did a search for a free conception psychic reading and picked one :D xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> That's great Dawny! Anything that makes you feel positive gets my vote.
> 
> Megg, if I don't remember before, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and waiting to hear good news on geek-bud's progress! :hugs:
> 
> Did a sneaky afternoon temp - over 37, this is torture!
> 
> xxx

Oooh me too - I am so looking forward to seeing your pics tomorrow.

Louise - you are as bad as me. I temped this afternoon and my thermometer started beeping at me as it went too high lol. It was 37.57 when it is normally about 37.4 then. I am not feeling positive though.

I am very snappy so pmt means af will be here soon. I feel sad.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Vickie xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

fluffyblue said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> first day of clomid, round 1... have work, so i reaaaaally hope i don't get annoying side effects
> 
> Hi TB - take the Clomid in the evening, the only side effect I get is a headache around CD10 my FS said this was just due to the hormone stimulating the glands. Normal aspirin pretty much sees to it.Click to expand...

i'll probably do that now, haven't had side effects though, but i do try to
take my meds in the evening...
well... not that that works out all the time
now i have days i have to take 5 pills!!!! aargh bah!
and my gyn said, some ppl take few in the morning, few in the evening, to spread it out a bit




Megg33k said:


> TB - Hope the Clomid treats you well, hun!

so far so good
but it tastes yuk hehe
and i always take my meds with coca cola, clomid has a similar effect
like a mentos LOL, i couldn't swallow fast enough hahaha



dawny690 said:


> I think your get a :bfp: next Louise hun :cloud9: I cant wait to see if the reading is right best thing was it was free :D xxxx

i'm sitting tight for you Tripple!!!!!!!


and yes Dawny, where do we go to get our free read???




went to pick up my blood results, no wonder i've been so tired,
i got CMV, the good news now is that i have immunity! whooohooo!!! (or i think so anyway, i think you only need to go through it once)

still no immunity for toxoplasmosis, doom, and i scoop so much poo lol

folic acid and B12 levels very much ok as well

just royally sucks about the hcg of course but yeah... can't really do much about it can we...

saw a pregnant woman at work today and my collegue asked when she was due,
july 23... i nearly cried, mine was july 18-22, so it was literally looking at what i could have been, not good for my PMA i must say


----------



## dawny690

I just did a search TB hun for free conception reading and a few came up sometimes you might have to change parts of it like to bfp or just psychic reading but make sure you put free first cant remember the site I used now and its not on the email she sent me a lovely lady called Tara did mine took 24hrs xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

TB - I had a similar experience today... sort of! I got a lovely message from someone who was in my "Due in June" group, and I was silly enough to look at her siggy! I saw her ticker at nearly 32 weeks and just burst into tears! :hugs: Didn't know about the Clomid and cola thing... WEIRD! lol

Dawn - Yes, I will update here! :)

Thanks for the well wishes, girls!


----------



## ale

Vickieh1981 said:


> Sorry to hear that Ale. It's nice to meet someone with a similar attitude though. After Isabellas funeral I posted on my facebook status "The Lord giveth and the Lord taketh away, blessed be the name of the Lord" and I think people though I was nuts.

im trying to keep a positive attitude because the Lord does things for a reason and we shall not question his doing:hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

TB- today is my last clomid pill and I haven't had too many side effects. I've just had sore bbs, headaches and yesterday I had hot flashes but its not so bad:flower:

Triple and Vicki- FX for more good temps tomorrow! It would be so awesome if both of your could get your :bfp:s!!!

Megg- we all can't wait for you to post your good news on your little one's progress tomorrow!

Ale- srry for the faulty test:hugs: but like you said it will happen when it is meant to be


----------



## ale

hoping:) said:


> TB- today is my last clomid pill and I haven't had too many side effects. I've just had sore bbs, headaches and yesterday I had hot flashes but its not so bad:flower:
> 
> Triple and Vicki- FX for more good temps tomorrow! It would be so awesome if both of your could get your :bfp:s!!!
> 
> Megg- we all can't wait for you to post your good news on your little one's progress tomorrow!
> 
> Ale- srry for the faulty test:hugs: but like you said it will happen when it is meant to be

thanks, i will try preseed for the first time this month, just for fun i guess :happydance::haha:


----------



## aussiettc

ok so i did a search and found a free reading here's the website

Tripple - fingers crossed for you BFP soon.

Ale - so sorry about the tests sweetheart they can be a biitch can't they.:hugs:

TB - did you say you are on 5 clomid tablets a day. WOW that much that soon. 

I was on clomid about 5 years ago and after 6 cycless got nothing, had to have my ovaries drilled to reduce the number of unrealesed but developed follies in there, then got refered to IVF but fell cycle before i was due to start. Looks like i might be heading that way again soon.

My little boy is sick at the moment. Dr doesn't know whats causing the rash he has all over his face. Poor littlle mite, looks like he has really bad hayfever and there's nothing i can do about it. I have some cream to try but if that doesn't work then back to the doctor on monday. Ohhhhhh its gonna be a long weekend i think

I forgot i'm finally on CD1 i have proper bleeding today not spotting like the last 2 days. bout time the witch stopped playing games


----------



## Vickieh1981

Aussie I am sorry your little boy is poorly. YEY for cycle day 1 though and you can get on with the next cycle.

AFM Temp is really high again, one more like that tomorrow and it'll be triphasic apparently lol. Not tested yet though as Maff asleep in my room where the tests are


----------



## Megg33k

Lovely, Vickie! :hugs: Chart is fab!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Lovely, Vickie! :hugs: Chart is fab!

Yeah but bfn again today so not feeling very positive at 11dpo especially when ff is telling me that nearly 50% of bfps are reported by this stage.

What time is it over there? Can you not sleep? I can't wait to hear back from your scan.


----------



## Megg33k

Meh... That means that OVER 50% aren't reported by now! :winkwink:

It's 1:11am here... I'm on the phone with my ex-husband... playing Fallout 3! LOL Whatever keeps my mind off of my scan! I'll report back ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Meh... That means that OVER 50% aren't reported by now! :winkwink:
> 
> It's 1:11am here... I'm on the phone with my ex-husband... playing Fallout 3! LOL Whatever keeps my mind off of my scan! I'll report back ASAP! :hugs:

You see how hard it is to be rational in the 2ww. I know that really but I just hoped to maybe see a bfp this morning if I was going to get one.

You still get on with your ex?


----------



## TripleB

Morning! Eek! My usual 12dpo drop didn't materialize, another rise - dare I hope?! Going to see what tomorrow's temp is and maybe buy an HPT. I'm feeling a bit nauseous and have achey boobs, I'm scared!

Another good temp Vickie, at 11dpo a BFN doesn't rule you out!

Hope your boy feels better soon Aussie.

Thinking of you Megg!

xxx


----------



## aussiettc

Megg i'm suprised that you are still talking to your ex. wow.

has anyone developed a rash whilst having a cold? my little boy has a cold and a rash all over his face and looks like he has hayfever. i dont know what to do the doctor said to wait a few days and see how it goes. So worried, dont know what to do


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> Megg i'm suprised that you are still talking to your ex. wow.
> 
> has anyone developed a rash whilst having a cold? my little boy has a cold and a rash all over his face and looks like he has hayfever. i dont know what to do the doctor said to wait a few days and see how it goes. So worried, dont know what to do


Mine always seem to get this and the drs call it a viral rash.

TripleB - your chart looks excellent - have you not tested yet? You are so good.

I wish I hadn't as feel miserable now. BTW - I overlayed my chart with yours yesterday and they are really similar.


----------



## aussiettc

vickie - thanks for that makes me feel better knowing someone else has had it happen. My kids dont usually get rashes at all

TrippleB - OMG your chart looks great you should come over to the POAS Anon. tread. You've got your first coin already. Woohooo:thumbup:

Megg - goodluck honey not that you need it. Can't wait to see the pic's:thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Just did the overlay too Vickie - very similar!

Surpringly I have resisted testing! After that "positive" last month followed by AF, I have told myself I won't test early and see if my temp stays up. Quite proud of myself!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Louise - Love the rise again!

To those who have asked: Yes, my ex-husband and I still talk. We're actually quite good friends. That's why we ended up married to begin with... didn't realize at the time that we should have stayed just that... friends! We raised his son together for 5 years too... So, I have to keep up with him for that if nothing else! But, I've finally managed convince him to start playing Fallout 3... So, I've been showing him the ropes in the beginning of the game. LOL I'm obsessed with Fallout 3! Anyway, we do have quite a different relationship than most ex's... but we pride ourselves on that! In 2 weeks, I'm actually headed down to TN to see them. His son turns 14 on May 24th... He was only 2 when I met him... EEK! I'm SO old! So, that's my story! I guess I forget how odd it is to get along with the ex-husband! :shrug: I'm currently cracking up at him cursing loudly at the game! He keeps dying! :)

Thanks to everyone keeping me in their thoughts today! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Woo Hoo!! My chart is finally showing ovulation :) It's a little later than normal for me, I normally ov cd12-14, but i'm not complaining, at least it showing, I wasn't sure what to expect as I've never done a full cycle of temping before!

Triple b, and vickie!! How exciting!!!!

Megg I see you have your scan today, good luck, and do post pics xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Glad that ovulation shows for you now hun


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Sparkly! :hugs: Congrats on O!


----------



## dawny690

Look at my weight ticker :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

Well Done Dawny :happydance: xx


----------



## dawny690

Wow sparkly look at you O and good post o temps :yipee: roll on 2ww for you xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

I'm really glad to see the ov and good temps too dawny, but we haven't been trying this cycle! We defo are next cycle though......DH can't wait Lol!!!


----------



## VGibs

I got crosshairs!!!!!!!!!! Yay!


----------



## TripleB

Way to go Dawny! I think I've put 5lbs on in the last week :rofl: so I obviously stole it from you!

Great that you're ovulating sparkly and ready and raring to go for the next cycle!

I've got a horrible busy day (doesn't stop me coming on here though!). I just want to fast forward and see what tomorrow's temp has in store! Spotting-watch today so far - nada, nil, nothing :yipee:! x


----------



## aussiettc

woohoo go dawny, if only i could use some weight i'ld be a happier person.

Yeh fro everyone getting O and good post O temps...

Gotta go DH went out to a work farwell and the door has woken up linc, poor little mite isn't happy toniight. Gonna be a long one for me


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am having a really bad day. My friend is due 6 days after Isabella was and she just rang me to tell me she is having a girl and I couldn't help sobbing. I feel bad that I wasn't happy for her well I am but I feel sad as we were both going to use the same name if we had girls and now I feel robbed.


----------



## TripleB

Aw Vickie, that must be so hard :hugs:. Is she really going to call her baby Isabella? That makes what is already very difficult for you even more painful and I'm not surprised it brings out such feelings - how do you feel towards your friend? I would find it tricky not to resent that. xxx


----------



## ale

aussiettc said:


> ok so i did a search and found a free reading here's the website
> 
> Tripple - fingers crossed for you BFP soon.
> 
> Ale - so sorry about the tests sweetheart they can be a biitch can't they.:hugs:
> 
> TB - did you say you are on 5 clomid tablets a day. WOW that much that soon.
> 
> I was on clomid about 5 years ago and after 6 cycless got nothing, had to have my ovaries drilled to reduce the number of unrealesed but developed follies in there, then got refered to IVF but fell cycle before i was due to start. Looks like i might be heading that way again soon.
> 
> My little boy is sick at the moment. Dr doesn't know whats causing the rash he has all over his face. Poor littlle mite, looks like he has really bad hayfever and there's nothing i can do about it. I have some cream to try but if that doesn't work then back to the doctor on monday. Ohhhhhh its gonna be a long weekend i think
> 
> I forgot i'm finally on CD1 i have proper bleeding today not spotting like the last 2 days. bout time the witch stopped playing games

yea they can be!! thats y im noy buying anomre til i missed a period!!! hmmp:growlmad:


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Aw Vickie, that must be so hard :hugs:. Is she really going to call her baby Isabella? That makes what is already very difficult for you even more painful and I'm not surprised it brings out such feelings - how do you feel towards your friend? I would find it tricky not to resent that. xxx

She already has an Isabella but we were both going to name our babies Sophia but Isabella didn't look like one when she was born. She said she expected me to be resentful of her when I lost because she was pregnant but I genuinely didn't. She lost two babies early on last year and one ectopic at 8 weeks so I am happy she is pregnant but we should be together.


----------



## TripleB

Oh I see. Regardless, the feeling that you've been robbed is one you can't control and you shouldn't feel guilty about it. Your loss is still very recent hun and while I'm sure the pain will never leave you completely, you can forgive yourself for these feelings so soon afterwards. x


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck today Megg thinkin of you.

Vickie and Triple B Awesome Temps so excited for both of you!!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

dawny690 said:


> Look at my weight ticker :yipee: xxxx

Yay for you, Dawny-you are doing fantastic!!!



Vickieh1981 said:


> I am having a really bad day. My friend is due 6 days after Isabella was and she just rang me to tell me she is having a girl and I couldn't help sobbing. I feel bad that I wasn't happy for her well I am but I feel sad as we were both going to use the same name if we had girls and now I feel robbed.

:hugs: Vicki, I can totally relate. My BFF had a little girl in January, so we were both pregnant together last summer. I haven't even been by to see them yet, it's so hard. I am not resentful of her, but she learned she was pregnant when her 3rd was 6 months...he was an *oops* as was this one. So I can't help but think, how can one person have 2 *surprises* while trying to NOT get pregnant, and here I am killing myself trying to GET pregnant???


----------



## Firedancer41

BTW, I am loving the multiple quote thing. Thanks to whomever explained it!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Have said goodbye to two girls today both leaving on maternity leave and due in 2 weeks, got another next week !! 

Think this cycle is hard cus im due AF the same day I got my BFP last year !


----------



## Megg33k

2nd time loser... blighted ovum... new doc seems interested in helping... lots of bloodwork, results Monday. Yep... that's about it! :cry:


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Megg hope the new dr can help.


----------



## roonsma

Megg...............:hugs: xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Megg I am so so sorry :( 

Hugest :hugs: my lovely xxx


----------



## hoping:)

:cry:Megg I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Aww Megg, so sorry hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## TripleB

Megg I'm so so sorry hunni. :hugs: :hugs: and more :hugs:. 

The banner is officially coming down.

xxx


----------



## dawny690

Megg im so sorry hun :hugs: :cry: xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am sure I already replied somewhere but I am so sorry Megg.

AFM - pretty sure I am out. Have been cramping all evening so af will be here tomorrow I reckon. Am gutted.


----------



## dawny690

Send her my way vickie and you can have a :bfp: instead xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hope ur wrong Vickie!


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Hope ur wrong Vickie!


Me too but I doubt it. I am also a day over what my LP was last month.


----------



## VGibs

Vickieh1981 said:


> I am sure I already replied somewhere but I am so sorry Megg.
> 
> AFM - pretty sure I am out. Have been cramping all evening so af will be here tomorrow I reckon. Am gutted.

Effin witch...im gonna stomp her ass! GRRRR


----------



## TripleB

Noooooooo Vickie, hoping you're wrong hun! X


----------



## maratobe

my chart is sooo weird!!!
can someone look??
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aussiettc

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for megg


----------



## TripleB

Your chart looks ok to me mara, I quite often see a dip lasting more than one day (best case scenario = implantation). It will probably rise again tomorrow - and its all above the coverline. Don't worry sweety.

AFM, can't quite believe it - temp is up again today! Going to buy an HPT and test tomorrow if temp stays high and AF hasn't arrived. No spotting either. Dare I say, it's looking promising!

How is everyone today? Hope you're all having a good weekend - special :hugs: to Megg who won't be but we're thinking of you hun.

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Noooooooo Vickie, hoping you're wrong hun! X

I wish I was. I think if I was pg the tests would show by now but neg again today.

Checked my cervix and it come really low and is slightly open so am bound to come on soon. I know my temps look good but I am not really sure. Yesterday and today I woke up an hour early so I had to adjust them. I really thought I had a chance this month and am so miserable.

Your chart looks great Louise - can't wait to see your test.


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: Vickie. I still hope you're wrong but know how it feels when you think you're out, it sucks! I'm usually POAS by this stage but i'm scared of BFNs and even of early BFPs after last month! X


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh tripple, and cervix hsc!!!! 

you're soooo having your Bday baby!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg meggles, i sure didn't expect that to happen (((big hugs))) so sorry honey


----------



## Tulip

Ooooooooooooooooh Triple your chart looks wonderful! :bfp: :bfp:

Mara you chart looks fine hon, I've seen that pattern before.

Vickie... despite the bfns, temps looking great xxx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks TB, I sure hope so - although with my late ovulation I'd actually be about 10 days behind.

Hey Tulip, nice to see you here, I can't believe you're nearly 12 weeks. Fab that everything is going well so far. I'm probably a bit too excited about this cycle but it's looking good, hope to be joining you in PAL soon!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks Tulip. I have felt really pg although didn't want to say on here before so as to not jinx it but now I am clearly not pg I can say it without jinxing anything.

I will never trust my instinct again.

I can't believe you are nearly 12 weeks already - I joined here just after losing Isabella and you were 5 weeks.


----------



## dawny690

Louise how the hell have you resisted already :shock: that chart is so :bfp: babe xxxx


----------



## TripleB

To be honest dawny I'm not sure myself! It's because I have no HPTs in the house. Came so close to buying one in the supermarket last night but resisted! Promised my DH I wouldn't test early but FF says test tomorrow so will be stocking up this afternoon - less than 24 hours to wait! X


----------



## SmileyShazza

Louise words can't express how frigging excited I am for you :happydance;


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Shazza hunni, I am VERY excited but DH is being cynical - just trying to keep me grounded bless him. If it's BFN tomorrow I might have to ditch the charting because it's leading me a merry dance right now! Spotting-watch today - nothing! X


----------



## Firedancer41

TripleB said:


> To be honest dawny I'm not sure myself! It's because I have no HPTs in the house. Came so close to buying one in the supermarket last night but resisted! Promised my DH I wouldn't test early but FF says test tomorrow so will be stocking up this afternoon - less than 24 hours to wait! X

:test: woman!!!!! LOL


----------



## Firedancer41

My OPK was dark yesterday, though not dark enough to be considered a +. I predict a +OPK today (which sucks because I feel as though I am coming down with something-got a cold settling in my chest, body aches, and bloodshot eyes-great!). Hopefully DH can just provide a quickie as needed LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Looking forward to your :test: tomorrow Louise!


----------



## tinybutterfly

me toooooo!!!! com'on, i need to hear of at least one BFP for my bday!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Triple and Vicki your charts scream :bfp:!!:happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Louise your going to so get a :bfp: tomorrow :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## TripleB

l'll try my best girls. I have the HPT, 14 hours until I pee on it! No sign of the witch! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

hoping:) said:


> Triple and Vicki your charts scream :bfp:!!:happydance:

Thanks - I am sure I can see the faintest of faint squinty lines today but it might be my eyes playing tricks because I want to be.

Everything else, cramps and cervix tell me that af will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> l'll try my best girls. I have the HPT, 14 hours until I pee on it! No sign of the witch! xxx


Take it now please - I can't wait till tomorrow - that's so mean.


----------



## TripleB

Sorry hun, you'll have to wait. I've promised DH and I really want to use FMU. Not long to wait now!

Was checking out your old charts and is it right you didn't get a BFP with Matthew until later? Maybe your possible line at 12dpo is the beginning of something? Your chart just doesn't look like AF is on the way!

xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Vickieh1981 said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Triple and Vicki your charts scream :bfp:!!:happydance:
> 
> Thanks - I am sure I can see the faintest of faint squinty lines today but it might be my eyes playing tricks because I want to be.
> 
> Everything else, cramps and cervix tell me that af will be here tomorrow.Click to expand...

a faint line is a start:thumbup: lots of people have af type cramps before getting their :bfp: and last cycle I had a really high cervix and af started that day so you just never know:flower: 

Triple you are killing me with anticipation:dohh: You have some strong will power! 

So I think this cycle I am going to stop temping once ovulation is confirmed. The last stretch of my cycle temps just stress me out and I get my hopes so high and then they come crashing down. This way It will be a lot easier for me to wait to test until after af is due:)


----------



## TripleB

I think that's a great idea hoping, was thinking I'll do the same if this cycle doesn't end in a BFP, temps can mess with your mind! So you should get a nice early ovulation this cycle with the clomid right? Not long to wait then!

This willpower is a new thing for this cycle believe me!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Sorry hun, you'll have to wait. I've promised DH and I really want to use FMU. Not long to wait now!
> 
> Was checking out your old charts and is it right you didn't get a BFP with Matthew until later? Maybe your possible line at 12dpo is the beginning of something? Your chart just doesn't look like AF is on the way!
> 
> xxx


That's true - I was 14dpo when I got my bfp with Maff. I felt like I do this month in having felt pg and when I tested at 11dpo I did a whole thread on fertilityfriend about how I would never trust my body again and then got the bfp. However I didn't test at 12 and 13dpo with him so I don't know if it would have been positive or not

I just took my temp (I know it's not accurate but its' an indicator) and it's 37.57, I Just don't know what to think, these cramps are pretty bad and John looked at me earlier and for no reason said you are going to come on tomorrow even though he doesn't know where I am in my cycle


----------



## TripleB

Hmmm I'm suspicious about AF coming if temp is that high this afternoon (I agree they are an indicator although not always very accurate). The cramping could defo be preggo related although I'm not suggesting you don't know your own body. I'm puzzled Vick - what tests are you using? X


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Hmmm I'm suspicious about AF coming if temp is that high this afternoon (I agree they are an indicator although not always very accurate). The cramping could defo be preggo related although I'm not suggesting you don't know your own body. I'm puzzled Vick - what tests are you using? X

Other than the cramps and cervix position I was convinced I was pg this month. Now getting bfns though I am doubtful. I am using internet cheapies and was sure I could see a faint line so just wasted a first response and am now cross with myself.

I'm puzzled too. I hate this time of the month. Because of my other charts I don't even know when I am due on either.


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Louise and Vickie.... I can't say the last 8 weeks have exactly _flown_ by. The big hurdle is Monday at 10.50. If we get through that with a properly formed skull I will be the happiest mummy in the world - until then I am a complete nervous wreck.

FXd for :bfp: from both of you xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tulip said:


> Thanks Louise and Vickie.... I can't say the last 8 weeks have exactly _flown_ by. The big hurdle is Monday at 10.50. If we get through that with a properly formed skull I will be the happiest mummy in the world - until then I am a complete nervous wreck.
> 
> FXd for :bfp: from both of you xx

Oh that's not long to wait now. I will be thinking of you on Monday


----------



## TripleB

Tulip said:


> Thanks Louise and Vickie.... I can't say the last 8 weeks have exactly _flown_ by. The big hurdle is Monday at 10.50. If we get through that with a properly formed skull I will be the happiest mummy in the world - until then I am a complete nervous wreck.
> 
> FXd for :bfp: from both of you xx

Everything crossed for the perfect little skull on Monday Tulip, you must be a bag of nerves. Will be thinking of you and looking out for good news! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to drop off some :hugs: to you all! Thanks, girls! Love you all! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Louise - get up and test already.

I'm out - my temp plummeted this morning.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie - That's NOT a "plummet"... BAD VICKIE! :rofl:

Louise - Tons of luck! If you get a BFP today, I might have a shot at smiling! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Vickie - That's NOT a "plummet"... BAD VICKIE! :rofl:
> 
> Louise - Tons of luck! If you get a BFP today, I might have a shot at smiling! :hugs:

I think it is which is weird as I have tons of pregnancy signs. I am knackered, I am very wet down below (tmi), my cervix has moved to high, closed and softened a bit, cramps have gone. But temp down and bfn still so I reckon I am out today or tomorrow. I should stop living in denial.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, you know your body better than I do... but in the realm of dropping temperatures... its not THAT much lower! Still way above coverline! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Well, you know your body better than I do... but in the realm of dropping temperatures... its not THAT much lower! Still way above coverline! :hugs:

I went and checked my pregnancies charts from Maff and Isabella and I had a drop like this with both of them but only once I knew I was pg so at about 15dpo. I still think it's best to tell myself I am out this cycle


----------



## TripleB

Well ladies, I'm up, temp was up - all conditions for testing met!

So off I run to the toilet and voila! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







NewImage.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dawny690

Yay louise me too my lovely friend posted mine in preg test gallery as im on phone and cant post pics x


----------



## TripleB

WOOHOO Dawny (I'm chasing you around BnB today!) xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

CONGRATULATIONS Tripple!!!!!!!!!!! soooo happy for you, that is idd a very very very clearn BFP!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

dawny690 said:
 

> Yay louise me too my lovely friend posted mine in preg test gallery as im on phone and cant post pics x

you too? omg this is great!!!!

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks TB! There is something to be said for waiting for 14dpo, no squinting or doubt! My next challenge is not to go POAS crazy. Have got a digi and going to attempt to wait until next weekend to do it in the hope it will say 3+ on the conception indicator (do you have those in Belgium?).

How are you feeling on your clomid?

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

we have the CB digi's, when they released them here months ago i was like "phuh, old news to me" hahaha

i'll wait to buy more tests too, have had enough of the IC's now
the first brand i had was much better than these.

must say i'm doing ok on the clomid... terrible moodswings though,
i get angry very easily and bf just loves to tease me etc, then i go ballistic and he
goes like "heeey, i didn't ask for that" lol... i tell him "it's the clomid" but he thinks i
use it as an excuse hehe.

IUI should normally take place next week somewhere, i think monday or tuesday,
depending how much clomid messes with my cycle hehe


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wohooo great news triple. Can you send me your leftover baby dust for next month please.

Congratulations Dawny


----------



## TripleB

Your IUI is next week TB?! That's come around quickly! How exciting!

Thanks Vickie - I promise to send a truckload of the stuff over to Ash!

xxx


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance::happydance: Woo Hoo!! fantastic news triple!

How lovely to wake up to that :)

My DH has been shedding a few tears this morning, he's very nervous about us trying again, but really wants us to at the same time. I just showed him your test piccie and it brought a big smile to his face :thumbup:

Did I read that right Dawny?? You had a BFP today too?? :happydance:

congrats to you both xxx


----------



## TripleB

Aw sparkly that's so sweet. We forget how hard it is for our OHs sometimes - they have to worry about us as well as wanting a baby. My DH is cautiously excited this morning but I've caught him forward-planning a couple of times! xxx


----------



## VGibs

TripleB said:


> Well ladies, I'm up, temp was up - all conditions for testing met!
> 
> So off I run to the toilet and voila! :happydance:

OH YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing better on Mothers day to wake up and see two new Moms in the making! I am just SO bleepin happy! :happydance::happydance::happydance: <--- tHATS ME DOING A HAPPY DANCE!

aND HEY SEND THAT BABY DUST UP HERE TO CANADA WILL YA???? *damn caps lock*


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls was a bit of a shock lol x


----------



## hoping:)

OMG!!! Congrats Triple and Dawny:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

TripleB said:


> Well ladies, I'm up, temp was up - all conditions for testing met!
> 
> So off I run to the toilet and voila! :happydance:




dawny690 said:


> Yay louise me too my lovely friend posted mine in preg test gallery as im on phone and cant post pics x

Congrats Louise and Dawny!!!!!!!!


----------



## maratobe

oh my goodness!!! louise and dawny!! this is fantastic girls!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
*CONGRATS!!!!*


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS, Louise & Dawn! :hugs: Woohoo!!! :yipee:


----------



## Aerdrie

OMW!! What fabulous Mothers Day news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats Girls, that's AWESOME!!!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congratulations to Triple B and Dawny :happydance:

This has made me smile lots today :)


----------



## dawny690

Megg if you want to redo the pact ticker im happy for you to add my tick x


----------



## TripleB

Thank you all my lovely chart-stalking ladies! I hope this gets the BFPs rolling in again.

Have just come back from my friend's house to see her new 4-week old for the first time. Great timing with my BFP because I know that would have upset me a lot today with my EDD from my MMC coming up on Wednesday. Both DH and I cooed over the baby and when we got in the car DH turned around and said to me "I want one" - thank god for that :rofl:!

I'm trying not to stress to much and just enjoy this feeling. Praying that its a sticky one this time. By this time last time around I had already had what I though was AF and the brown spotting had started (which continued until 11 weeks). So far, not a drop - long may it continue!

Thanks again girls - I couldn't have done it without your support.

xxx

PS. I've made a brave decision - I've put the thermometer away - I don't need the stress of a dip in temps and will look forward to not shoving it in my mouth every morning!


----------



## dawny690

Yay Louise hun I haven't got mine with me and didn't use it this morning either but like you say its one less thing to stress over my :bfp: is the earliest one I have had so taking that as a good sign x


----------



## TripleB

I would say that's a great sign Dawny! Have a fab holiday hunni (glad you didn't take the thermometer!), take it easy and relax for the bean! X


----------



## chocolate

Congratulations Ladies, so pleased to hear there are some more bfp's in this thread as I was here a few months ago, just checking back in to see how everyone is getting on xx


----------



## TripleB

Hey choccie, lovely to hear from you and that everything appears to be going well - great scan pic! X


----------



## dawny690

I'm on holiday now just cant stay away from here too long lol help me find a reason I can use to tell my step kids if they ask why im not drinking lol xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

Dawny
Just tell them you're on tablets that you can't mix alcohol with :shrug:


----------



## dawny690

Yes will say that xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

CONGRATS dawny and TrippleB.:happydance::thumbup::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:
So happy for you guys


----------



## aussiettc

i spent most of the day yesturday in bed sick. I vomited and had the worst headache. All i can say it at least it happened after the witch came and not before giving my false hope

i have about 28 hours untill i find out my blood test results and what action the gyno will take to help me get my BFP this cycle.

Funniest thing though i got my free reading from Tara the phycic today it said i would get my most important wish on 6 June 201, this will be followed by 3 good months then 3 great months.

So i'm thinking i'm in with a good chance this cycle. Hopefully i can have twins and get the extra large family i want.


----------



## maratobe

good luck aussie i hope they can really help!!! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in for a quick catch up before bed... :wave:

Dawn - As excited as I am, I don't think I can bring myself to re-do the pact banner right now... Removing my tick is really more than I can handle at the moment. Maybe in a week or two I can. I'm sorry, honey! I just can't look at it right now! :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Oh Megg im sorry it came out wrong ment to say if you can sometime but dont worry I dont blame you if I was you I would feel the same sorry it came out so wrong hun. Aussie that sounds great hun hope it is right for you it was for me only early lol unless they are going to scan me in june lol we will find out soon enough. I feel really bad now sorry Megg just hope you can forgive me for sounding insensitive and like a Bitch xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> i spent most of the day yesturday in bed sick. I vomited and had the worst headache. All i can say it at least it happened after the witch came and not before giving my false hope
> 
> i have about 28 hours untill i find out my blood test results and what action the gyno will take to help me get my BFP this cycle.
> 
> Funniest thing though i got my free reading from Tara the phycic today it said i would get my most important wish on 6 June 201, this will be followed by 3 good months then 3 great months.
> 
> So i'm thinking i'm in with a good chance this cycle. Hopefully i can have twins and get the extra large family i want.

I hope the results are good.

BTW I got an identical reading so I think its a con - maybe they sell your details or something lol.

I am out this month. Temp drop and spotting so the witch needs to arrive properly so I can get on with this month


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Oh Megg im sorry it came out wrong ment to say if you can sometime but dont worry I dont blame you if I was you I would feel the same sorry it came out so wrong hun. Aussie that sounds great hun hope it is right for you it was for me only early lol unless they are going to scan me in june lol we will find out soon enough. I feel really bad now sorry Megg just hope you can forgive me for sounding insensitive and like a Bitch xxxx

No, no, no! I didn't think you were being insensitive or a bitch, honey! :hugs: I just didn't want you to think that I was ignoring you. I wanted you to know that I would be happy to do it when I felt I could, but I just wasn't ready yet! Please, please, please don't think you said anything wrong! You didn't! You should be ecstatic about your news, and I don't want my shitty luck changing a single second of that! There's nothing to forgive... I promise! :flower:


----------



## dawny690

Sorry babe I am excited but scared also hoping we are 4th time lucky just wish I could rewind the clocks and make everything ok for you Xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

you know i think we need a big gruop hug right now:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone. if only i could get a cheap :plane: so i could fly around the world to hug all my friend :friends:.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yes or all move to a BnB island group !!!


clomid is messing with my temps, i am sooo happy that today is my last day of clomid,
haven't been taking my metformin as i should bc i'm so nauseous from all of them.
metformin alone is doable, but with clomid, it's taking a pill and feel sick every now and again,
and then while you feel sick you have to take another pill that also makes you feel sick, fun...

*is considering jennyrenny so she knows what cycle to take meds haha*


----------



## TripleB

Just catching up with posts, definitley a group :hugs: required! xxx


----------



## Sparkly

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ yes or all move to a BnB island group !!!
> 
> 
> clomid is messing with my temps, i am sooo happy that today is my last day of clomid,
> haven't been taking my metformin as i should bc i'm so nauseous from all of them.
> metformin alone is doable, but with clomid, it's taking a pill and feel sick every now and again,
> and then while you feel sick you have to take another pill that also makes you feel sick, fun...
> 
> *is considering jennyrenny so she knows what cycle to take meds haha*



Do you take your metformin with food hun?? Mine has never made me vomit, but sometimes is does make me feel icky, especially if i've taken it without eating. It's awful stuff for me if I eat the wrong foods though!!! mainly high in carbs, I end up spending most of the day on the loo!!(sorry tmi)

Good luck with the clomid, I've taken it too in the past, and it does work for me, but the side effects are awful, hot sweats, tummy pains etc, i took soy this cycle as an alternative......but I will consider going back onto the clomid......if I really have to!! :wacko:

Do you have pcos? xxx


----------



## aussiettc

congrats HB1, hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Vickieh1981

So what is going on? I tested last night and tonight -both tests have a faint second line (more so on last nights than todays though). But my temp dropped this morning so I must be out. I had a tiny smidge of brown blood today and nothing else.

Where is the stupid witch? If she's coming I wish she'd just come.


----------



## ale

Vickieh1981 said:


> So what is going on? I tested last night and tonight -both tests have a faint second line (more so on last nights than todays though). But my temp dropped this morning so I must be out. I had a tiny smidge of brown blood today and nothing else.
> 
> Where is the stupid witch? If she's coming I wish she'd just come.

post a pic!:happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

ale said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> So what is going on? I tested last night and tonight -both tests have a faint second line (more so on last nights than todays though). But my temp dropped this morning so I must be out. I had a tiny smidge of brown blood today and nothing else.
> 
> Where is the stupid witch? If she's coming I wish she'd just come.
> 
> post a pic!:happydance:Click to expand...

Can't - it won't show up in pics. I have it showing like that on the cheapies but everything tells me I cant be pregnant, I don't think I like those cheapies anymore. I have only ever got a line when I am pregnant.

I just wasted a digi to see not pregnant. I hate ttc. I should be sat here 21 weeks gone not doing this. Just ignore me - I am feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## ale

Vickieh1981 said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> So what is going on? I tested last night and tonight -both tests have a faint second line (more so on last nights than todays though). But my temp dropped this morning so I must be out. I had a tiny smidge of brown blood today and nothing else.
> 
> Where is the stupid witch? If she's coming I wish she'd just come.
> 
> post a pic!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Can't - it won't show up in pics. I have it showing like that on the cheapies but everything tells me I cant be pregnant, I don't think I like those cheapies anymore. I have only ever got a line when I am pregnant.
> 
> I just wasted a digi to see not pregnant. I hate ttc. I should be sat here 21 weeks gone not doing this. Just ignore me - I am feeling sorry for myself.Click to expand...

Read this:


On this day of your life, Vickieh, we believe God wants you to know ... that what you are most afraid of is where your greatest rewards are. 
If all you had to do was wish for something and you would have it, life would be pretty boring, wouldn't it? God placed barriers between us and what we want, so we can enjoy interesting and satisfying lives. God hid our biggest rewards behind the highest barriers - our deepest fears. God wants us to face our fears, and hold ground in their presence, and let them go, and that's how we get out biggest rewards. What are you most afraid of? Say it, just start by saying it.


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: Vickie. If its any consolation my last cycle was exactly like this - slow falling temps and spotting, a possible BFP (on a Tesco test) then AF. It's very hard and plays havoc with your emotions. On the plus side it was followed by a BFP the next cycle. Its torture to imagine where we would have been (I would have been due this week) and this kind of cr*p really doesn't help. xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

What am I most afraid of? In this journey or in general?

In general something happening to my children but in this journey I am scared I won't be able to get pregnant again and that scares me.

I am trying to be rational about it and say that God was trying to save me from something or help me in some way by losing Isabella - that maybe she had something terribly wrong and would have suffered or we would have lost at term.

Now I am trying to think maybe he is forcing me to wait until I have my blood test results through.


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> :hugs: Vickie. If its any consolation my last cycle was exactly like this - slow falling temps and spotting, a possible BFP (on a Tesco test) then AF. It's very hard and plays havoc with your emotions. On the plus side it was followed by a BFP the next cycle. Its torture to imagine where we would have been (I would have been due this week) and this kind of cr*p really doesn't help. xxx

I remember hun, it's just too cruel once you see the bfp to come on. I saw my ticker on another website I use the other day and burst into tears


----------



## ale

Vickieh1981 said:


> What am I most afraid of? In this journey or in general?
> 
> In general something happening to my children but in this journey I am scared I won't be able to get pregnant again and that scares me.
> 
> I am trying to be rational about it and say that God was trying to save me from something or help me in some way by losing Isabella - that maybe she had something terribly wrong and would have suffered or we would have lost at term.
> 
> Now I am trying to think maybe he is forcing me to wait until I have my blood test results through.

just pray about it and never forget that God IS ABLE! :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Sparkly said:


> Do you take your metformin with food hun?? Mine has never made me vomit, but sometimes is does make me feel icky, especially if i've taken it without eating. It's awful stuff for me if I eat the wrong foods though!!! mainly high in carbs, I end up spending most of the day on the loo!!(sorry tmi)
> 
> Good luck with the clomid, I've taken it too in the past, and it does work for me, but the side effects are awful, hot sweats, tummy pains etc, i took soy this cycle as an alternative......but I will consider going back onto the clomid......if I really have to!! :wacko:
> 
> Do you have pcos? xxx

Just wanted to note...I have 2 clients on Metformin who found that taking a probiotic supp eliminated the stomach issues associated with it.



Vickieh1981 said:


> Can't - it won't show up in pics. I have it showing like that on the cheapies but everything tells me I cant be pregnant, I don't think I like those cheapies anymore. I have only ever got a line when I am pregnant.
> 
> I just wasted a digi to see not pregnant. I hate ttc. I should be sat here 21 weeks gone not doing this. Just ignore me - I am feeling sorry for myself.

:hugs: I know, it is hard. I felt the void yesterday on Mother's Day, of my son's absence. It doesn't seem right or fair.


----------



## Firedancer41

So I found an old fortune cookie on my kitchen counter from some past take-out, and decided to see what the fortune was.
"A small lucky package is on its way to you soon."

I hope my small lucky package comes in approximately 9 months :rofl:


----------



## maratobe

i like that lisa!! lol i hope so too hun!!


----------



## hoping:)

Vickieh1981 said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> i spent most of the day yesturday in bed sick. I vomited and had the worst headache. All i can say it at least it happened after the witch came and not before giving my false hope
> 
> i have about 28 hours untill i find out my blood test results and what action the gyno will take to help me get my BFP this cycle.
> 
> Funniest thing though i got my free reading from Tara the phycic today it said i would get my most important wish on 6 June 201, this will be followed by 3 good months then 3 great months.
> 
> So i'm thinking i'm in with a good chance this cycle. Hopefully i can have twins and get the extra large family i want.
> 
> I hope the results are good.
> 
> BTW I got an identical reading so I think its a con - maybe they sell your details or something lol.
> 
> I am out this month. Temp drop and spotting so the witch needs to arrive properly so I can get on with this monthClick to expand...

I got the same reading:dohh:


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ yes or all move to a BnB island group !!!
> 
> 
> clomid is messing with my temps, i am sooo happy that today is my last day of clomid,
> haven't been taking my metformin as i should bc i'm so nauseous from all of them.
> metformin alone is doable, but with clomid, it's taking a pill and feel sick every now and again,
> and then while you feel sick you have to take another pill that also makes you feel sick, fun...
> 
> *is considering jennyrenny so she knows what cycle to take meds haha*

clomid has been messing with my temps- I think because I've been having a lot of hot flashes... hopefully I will be able to see a good temp shift when I ovulate!


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Triple B I knew your chart looked wonderful
Yay to Dawny now that MrsJD's journey is complete I can stalk you to completion!!!


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> i spent most of the day yesturday in bed sick. I vomited and had the worst headache. All i can say it at least it happened after the witch came and not before giving my false hope
> 
> i have about 28 hours untill i find out my blood test results and what action the gyno will take to help me get my BFP this cycle.
> 
> Funniest thing though i got my free reading from Tara the phycic today it said i would get my most important wish on 6 June 201, this will be followed by 3 good months then 3 great months.
> 
> So i'm thinking i'm in with a good chance this cycle. Hopefully i can have twins and get the extra large family i want.
> 
> I hope the results are good.
> 
> BTW I got an identical reading so I think its a con - maybe they sell your details or something lol.
> 
> I am out this month. Temp drop and spotting so the witch needs to arrive properly so I can get on with this monthClick to expand...
> 
> I got the same reading:dohh:Click to expand...

I got the same one too! :haha:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am in the worst mood today. Not only am I out for the month but without the stupid witch to show her face. I rang the hospital to chase up my blood tests as they had said 6-8 weeks waiting time. I am now over 8 weeks on from losing MIssy moo so thought I would see what was happening.

Apparently no referral has been made and the consultant is off this week so can't do it till next week. I am not waiting another 8 weeks I am going to officially complain


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaaaaaargh, why are the preggo women haunting me???
had a mixed day... on one hand very good, i work in a fun place and the kids
made drawings for my birthday, aaaaaaw!!! :)

and then i heard that a former collegue dropped by to tell she's pregnant with her 3rd!
they started trying like.... 2 or 3 months ago, not long at all!!! 

and then i go to another forum i frequent only to read that *yet another one*
got pregnant "oops accident and i really don't want it"
ppl like that make me want to tear my hair out!!!!!!!!!!!! honestly!!!!!!

pfff it just sucks



Sparkly said:


> Do you take your metformin with food hun?? Mine has never made me vomit, but sometimes is does make me feel icky, especially if i've taken it without eating. It's awful stuff for me if I eat the wrong foods though!!! mainly high in carbs, I end up spending most of the day on the loo!!(sorry tmi)
> 
> Good luck with the clomid, I've taken it too in the past, and it does work for me, but the side effects are awful, hot sweats, tummy pains etc, i took soy this cycle as an alternative......but I will consider going back onto the clomid......if I really have to!! :wacko:
> 
> Do you have pcos? xxx

hey :)

yes i do try to take my metformin with food bc nausea is less then and i'm generally ok with it,
i'm still in the process of upping the dose, i think i always have a few bad days
when i upped my dose bc my body has to adjust.

but the metformin alone is doable, but when i had to take metformin and clomid,
it was bad (still is, last day of clomid today), i'd take them with food too
but the nausea would come at night then, keeping me from falling asleep

don't have pcos no, but after my ectopic my hormone levels just didn't seem to go back to normal.
there's really a difference between my charts pre-mc and post-mc, i showed them to my gyn and he agrees with me.

he gave me the metformin bc it aparently works on the hypofysis (eng sp? help lol) and it would fix my imbalances as with metformin you create the best possible environment for eggo's and spermies :)

no idea why he put me on the clomid though, probably just to up my chances,
or maybe he's not too sure i really ovulate (since my temps post-mc don't show an obvious termal shift).

it's also part of their fertility plan they work with, i don't mind,
the only thing i could think of when he said he'd prescribe me clomid was "ooh twins!" lol

glad to hear the clomid worked for you, i hope soy does the trick so you don't have to switch again
(((big cuddles)))



Vickieh1981 said:


> I hate ttc. I should be sat here 21 weeks gone not doing this. Just ignore me - I am feeling sorry for myself.

you and me both (((hugs)))



Vickieh1981 said:


> I saw my ticker on another website I use the other day and burst into tears

i had that when i reread my journal from my first pregnancy a few weeks ago.
i didn't think the tickers would keep changing, just assumed they'd be frozen during the time i saved them on my computer.
smack in the face that is, i agree



hoping:) said:


> clomid has been messing with my temps- I think because I've been having a lot of hot flashes... hopefully I will be able to see a good temp shift when I ovulate!

i'm starting to get the hot flashes...

have you had any other symptoms so far?

are you using opk's too?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

You guys are more then welcome to stalk mine this is my first cycle using charts !!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e4b9a


----------



## hoping:)

[/QUOTE]
i'm starting to get the hot flashes...

have you had any other symptoms so far?

are you using opk's too?[/QUOTE]


i have sore bbs, some minor cramps and headaches but I usually get this before o anyway. I am using OPK's but I heard that clomid can mess with those too:dohh: My temps have just been so up and down that I'm kinda worried I won't know when I ovulate. Hopefully the OPK's will work ok. 

When do you have your IUI? any other symptoms for you?


----------



## tinybutterfly

my gyn didn't say anything about opk's being influenced with clomid,
he did advice me to buy the supersensitive ones though, that might be why.

and i'm having the IUI the day after i get my positive OPK, when i have a opk+ 
i have to call the office to arrange for us to come in the next day, we give them the
samples, they do the whole washing thingy and few hours later implant high in my uterus,
and my gyn will let me hang upside down so they can swim down my tubes more easily
(a little something he learnt from a japanese collegue...very cute lol, i told him i'd make sure to bring my reading lol)

no other symptoms for me... apart from the fact i'm moody, irrational, emotional and a bitch haha
no headaches, but i've felt some lower tummy pains, bit early for the clomid to work i think (i hope, we're not prepared for apointments now)...
and weird sensations... like i was watching a movie and my face felt tingly and i felt as if
i were bigger, like, i felt as if i had massive big lips
*hides*
i think it is a good thing the clomid days are over haha


----------



## hoping:)

Yeah, I guess I have been a little moody too:wacko: but it will all be worth it:thumbup: With IUI and clomid you are sure to catch this month!! How exciting! We just had DH's sperm tested and everything is normal so I don't think they will let us go the IUI route. I'm getting so anxious... We are on cycle 9:dohh: I really hope clomid works for us!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

they probably won't do IUI, but you never know really.
with the plan my gyn gave me it normally was just me on clomid for 6 months,
and if that didn't work they'd do IUI.
however, of course you don't want to wait another 6 cycles!!!!

hope hope hope that our clomid twins are sticky beans this cycle!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

YEY stupid witch showed this morning. I knew I was not pg so was waiting for it to come to get on with this cycle.


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh vickie, finally she showed! best of luck this cycle!!!!


clomid is doing something.... this morning, my ovaries, pain!!! still a dull pain now,
guess it's working, alrighty!


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> oh vickie, finally she showed! best of luck this cycle!!!!
> 
> 
> clomid is doing something.... this morning, my ovaries, pain!!! still a dull pain now,
> guess it's working, alrighty!

Sorry that you are in pain but glad its working. Fingers crossed for us both this month


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: vicki ... onwards and upwards :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Debs - we are still 5 days apart in our cycle lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

haha you chartchase deb like i chartchase hoping hahaha


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
well i had a big dip this morning....on 10DPO...and i have had lower back ache and crampy pains in my hips all day....hoping its a good sign...
sorry the witch got you vicki!
tiny i like the sound of that IUI, your gyno sounds pretty cool!!

hope everyone is well!!
xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just saw that mara, i wondered how you felt about it
i'm glad it sounds all positive... for once, pain is positive hehe

(((big hugs)))


----------



## aussiettc

So i'm back from the gyno with lots of news.
My test results were all normal except for my thiroid. It is just outside the normal range and may be underactive. I'm may also be insulin resistant (common in overweight people). My levels also show that i get an LH surge just not enough to ovulate. So basically i know why i haven't caught that eggy, because it isn't there to catch. 
So i'm on metformin, starting at 1/2 tablet a day and building up to 1 tablet twice a day within the next 2 weeks. The doctor is hoping that the metformin will help regulate my hormones and make my thiroid work properly. it should also help me to ovulate. 
If i dont start a new cycle by cd35 then i give him a call and i'll probally get put on provera to bring on a bleed. Then the next cycle i get a cd22 blood test to see how everything is. This will also check my thiroid and if its still underactive then i get thiroid meds and start meds to help me ovulate (clomid or injectables). 
I'm really excited cause it means i have a clear way forward and know exectly what to expect. :happydance: Now on to day 1 of metformin tomorrow. When is best to take it? Doctor said with food but i can work out when is best for me.


----------



## Megg33k

TB - The pain only gets worse from here with Clomid! I was balled up in tears when I O'd with it. I HOPE, HOPE, HOPE I never have to go back to it. But I can't wait for your Cloimd twins! 
LOL

Mary - Metformin NEEDS to be taken with food. It will tear your stomach to shreds, to be honest! TMI ALERT!

Spoiler
Basically, when you go #2, it will be like liquid fire coming out. You'll get very little notice before you have to run for the loo. It is literally like you're peeing out of the wrong opening! The cramps made me want to die! I thought there was something terribly wrong! I was driving and had to stop because it brought tears to my eyes. Complex carbs and sugary foods are the worst. Exercise/lots of activity makes it worse too!
Just a lot of gross stuff about using the loo when on Metformin! Read if you like! Glad you have a plan now!

I'm feeling pretty sorry for myself today too! OH has been making me so very unhappy about things he's said ever since last night. First, last night, he tells me that he actually DID have doubts about whether this pregnancy was going to be okay. That alone wouldn't piss me off, but I BEGGED him to just tell me if he had any doubts and he said he "just knew it would be perfect"! WTF?! He made me relax about it so many times... made me more confident that all was well... made me feel like I was an arse for thinking that something was wrong... I BEGGED HIM FOR HONESTY! Then to admit last night that he wasn't sure after all?! I screamed, I threw things, I sobbed uncontrollably, I slung my wedding ring at him... It got really ugly! It hurt me so much that he lied when I was asking for nothing more than honesty! THEN... TODAY! I was waiting for results of my bloods (which never came, despite me calling them to find out what was going on with it).... I'm naturally worried about what the might have found. He says, "Maybe they found out you have like 17 diseases and needed to call a specialist!" OMG! That's the LAST thing I needed to be told when I was already a wreck! Not loving him as much today as I normally do! :cry:


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: megg!!! xxxxxxx im so sorry you are going through all this at the moment....it sucks cause i wanna just give you a hug! xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

oh megg sweety, really men can be such arses sometimes. DH's favorite saying is "why are you worrying, so they find out something is morly wrong, nothing you can do about it now, that life, its already happened now deal with it and do what you have to cause you can't change it now!!!":growlmad:

If i could i'ld come around for a coffee and a shoulder to cry on ** sending virtual shoulder to cry on** i hope you get your test results soon so you can find out if there is anything wrong.


----------



## Sparkly

Good luck with the metformin aussie, I'm on it too, as I'm insulin resistant, and overweight, and have pcos. I'm hoping I don't have to go on the clomid too, as when I've used it previously I end up doubled in two when I ovulate!


----------



## Megg33k

I'd take the hugs if I could get them... but I'll settle for the e-:hugs: instead! LOL Thanks! I know he didn't mean to be an arse... He was trying to lighten the mood with the thing about my tests... but GRRR!

I'm torn on the tests... I want there to be something wrong... but I want it to be something simple and fixable!

Sparkly - That's how my O was too! I hated it, hated it, hated it! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow i'm glad i'm going to be home when i ovulate lol


aussie, wow, building up to two tablets a day in two weeks is rapid, mine is done over 4 weeks
and my gyno told me that most women don't get passed the 1 1/2 a day bc it's too harsh on their tummies.

building up has helped alot i'm sure, i always take mine with my dinner, in the evening,
so i sleep through side effects if there are any (i just can't risk falling sick at work and be floored)
so i feel quite fine during the days bc it's done it's job by then.

what tablets are you on? i have 850mg ones, but on the boards it seems that the 500mg ones are more common, so building up in two weeks makes sense then.

the #2 thing.... just not true for me, i really really can't complain if i read all the other
stuff ppl go through here on metformin, my #2 's are still normal, more frequent it seems though,
but definatly not like what is described above.
i'm starting to think that the metformin i'm on is different from what usa gives their ppl
(that does happen, certain meds in the usa are not as strong as the same we have and vice versa)


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaah *meggles*, that was harsh of him.... was that last thing meant in a joking way?
some guys try to joke about it rather than to cry about it
i'm sure you two will work things out again soon
(((big hugs)))


----------



## Megg33k

Well, its probably because you're building up slowly.... I was put on 2000mg immediately... It was AWFUL! :cry:

Yes! It was meant as a joke. And, he isn't all that upset. He doesn't get upset, worried, stressed... nothing. He really, really takes bad news the way most people take the weather report. He's just not the type to be bothered by anything! He doesn't understand why I worry about things... "What will be, will be!" He just... doesn't worry! I fucking hate it! He didn't even worry when his heart almost killed him! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh aussie, if you feel a wave of nausea coming... eat something, it goes away then.
i think yoghurt will help the most if you would react badly to carbs.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> Well, its probably because you're building up slowly.... I was put on 2000mg immediately... It was AWFUL! :cry:
> 
> Yes! It was meant as a joke. And, he isn't all that upset. He doesn't get upset, worried, stressed... nothing. He really, really takes bad news the way most people take the weather report. He's just not the type to be bothered by anything! He doesn't understand why I worry about things... "What will be, will be!" He just... doesn't worry! I fucking hate it! He didn't even worry when his heart almost killed him! :(

wooow 2000mg instantly, that's crazy! 


i see, so he kind of distances himself maybe from bad news? so he doesn't have to feel it?

sorry... analysing is a way of life to me haha


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Well, its probably because you're building up slowly.... I was put on 2000mg immediately... It was AWFUL! :cry:
> 
> Yes! It was meant as a joke. And, he isn't all that upset. He doesn't get upset, worried, stressed... nothing. He really, really takes bad news the way most people take the weather report. He's just not the type to be bothered by anything! He doesn't understand why I worry about things... "What will be, will be!" He just... doesn't worry! I fucking hate it! He didn't even worry when his heart almost killed him! :(
> 
> wooow 2000mg instantly, that's crazy!
> 
> 
> i see, so he kind of distances himself maybe from bad news? so he doesn't have to feel it?
> 
> sorry... analysing is a way of life to me hahaClick to expand...

I know! 2000mg instantly was hell! :(

Uhm... I used to think that he distracted himself from the bad stuff... but he doesn't. It all just goes in one ear and out the other. He doesn't dwell on ANYTHING! He just lives in the here and now... the past doesn't matter and the future will be fine! That's how he lives! I CAN'T STAND IT!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i understand, must be frustrating for you!
sometimes i WISH i could live like that though, would save me lots of tears


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Well, its probably because you're building up slowly.... I was put on 2000mg immediately... It was AWFUL! :cry:
> 
> Yes! It was meant as a joke. And, he isn't all that upset. He doesn't get upset, worried, stressed... nothing. He really, really takes bad news the way most people take the weather report. He's just not the type to be bothered by anything! He doesn't understand why I worry about things... "What will be, will be!" He just... doesn't worry! I fucking hate it! He didn't even worry when his heart almost killed him! :(
> 
> wooow 2000mg instantly, that's crazy!
> 
> 
> i see, so he kind of distances himself maybe from bad news? so he doesn't have to feel it?
> 
> sorry... analysing is a way of life to me hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I know! 2000mg instantly was hell! :(
> 
> Uhm... I used to think that he distracted himself from the bad stuff... but he doesn't. It all just goes in one ear and out the other. He doesn't dwell on ANYTHING! He just lives in the here and now... the past doesn't matter and the future will be fine! That's how he lives! I CAN'T STAND IT!!!Click to expand...

my DH is like that. But i got him really really drunk one night and it all came out. He bottles everything up cause he doesn't know how to deal with bad news. I hope something clicks and he starts thinking about things before talking soon


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grr I just typed a big reply to you Megg and the computer ate it.

I said I am sorry that your DH upset you - I think men tend to try and deal with things in a more jokey way - the day after I delivered Isabella and came home from the hospital John said - this means you have to have sex with me again now (to try again). Such an inappropriate thing to say but he was just trying to make me smile in his own way.

I am sure your DH was trying to protect you by not letting you know he had doubts. I think they just deal with it differently. After our first miscarriage John said he was (in his own words) indifferent to it.

I think when they is nothing for them to see that they tend not to be so bothered - my DH was much worse after Isabella having seen scans and knowing the sex. Women on the other hand bond with the baby when they have seen nothing.

I am sorry it's made it worse for you though. I hope my post makes sense and doesn't make anything worse.


----------



## Aerdrie

goodness, my dodgy internet connection keeps me away for a bit and it takes DAYS to catch up!

Megg :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish coud find the right words, my heart is breaking for you.

Vickie, sorry about the witch. next round will be the one :hugs::hugs:

Clomid Ladies: Its amazing how varied the reactions are. I feel pretty lucky as my side effects have been fairly minimal all things considered. Really hectic skin outbreaks and a bit up and down emotionally but and horrible headaches.Still hope every round is the last and refuse to buy the next pack until AF actually arrives :haha:

Updated my chart and am feeling hopefull (again) this month...but I always do :wacko: and then I'm shocked when AF arrives. Testing on Thursday...what do you think?


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> oh vickie, finally she showed! best of luck this cycle!!!!
> 
> 
> clomid is doing something.... this morning, my ovaries, pain!!! still a dull pain now,
> guess it's working, alrighty!




Aerdrie said:


> goodness, my dodgy internet connection keeps me away for a bit and it takes DAYS to catch up!
> 
> Megg :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish coud find the right words, my heart is breaking for you.
> 
> Vickie, sorry about the witch. next round will be the one :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Clomid Ladies: Its amazing how varied the reactions are. I feel pretty lucky as my side effects have been fairly minimal all things considered. Really hectic skin outbreaks and a bit up and down emotionally but and horrible headaches.Still hope every round is the last and refuse to buy the next pack until AF actually arrives :haha:
> 
> Updated my chart and am feeling hopefull (again) this month...but I always do :wacko: and then I'm shocked when AF arrives. Testing on Thursday...what do you think?

Thanks - I hope so. As soon as I lost Isabella I went back to spooky lady who told me June - she has been right for my last four pregnancies so we'll see.

Your chart looks good - nice dip yesterday


----------



## tinybutterfly

spooky lady? jennyrenny or is it somebody else alltogether?


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> spooky lady? jennyrenny or is it somebody else alltogether?

Nah it's a different person

She gave me the right month for Jessica, Matthew, the miscarriage and Isabella. She has been wrong on the sex for all of them but spot on for the month. So everything crossed for me now


----------



## posh

Hi girls, not been on here for ages! Still waiting for AF to arrive - been 32 days since MC and have tested just incase, but BFN....not sure when to expect her to arrive as my cycles were never longer than 28 days before :wacko:
How is everyone doing?
A big :hugs: to TripleB! Congrats my lovely! Hope we will all be following you very soon - don't forget us in here!


----------



## tinybutterfly

:hugs: to you too posh

waiting for AF always seems to take forever, and i don't know if you have it, but i always had some kind of hope left.

i think it will arrive any day now, mine went back to normal straight away, give or take a
few days bc my hormones did not balance out so well, but if all is normal, it'll be as it was


----------



## VGibs

I hope my af arrives on time. I was like clockwork before the mc but seeing as I was pregnant for 5 days passed my af being due I am not to sure what to expect.


----------



## posh

Thanks Tiny & VGibs!
There's always hope until she flies in Tiny! Well, thats what keeps me sane at the moment anyway, apart from POAS! 
We are gonna try the SMEP (OH doesn't know that yet!) when i am finally back to normal and see how that works out, hopefully we won't have to wait for too many cycles. 
:cry: so much for a 2010 baby.....roll on 2011 now!


----------



## VGibs

posh said:


> Thanks Tiny & VGibs!
> There's always hope until she flies in Tiny! Well, thats what keeps me sane at the moment anyway, apart from POAS!
> We are gonna try the SMEP (OH doesn't know that yet!) when i am finally back to normal and see how that works out, hopefully we won't have to wait for too many cycles.
> :cry: so much for a 2010 baby.....roll on 2011 now!

Ya I think we need a whole new thread for us gals who are trying for 2011 babies!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks posh - glad to see you're getting back on your feet. I won't forget you all don't worry! The PAL section just isn't the same - a bit quiet and very scary. Have been checking in on you all you chatty bunch!

Vickie, glad to see the witch turned up so you can move on to the next cycle - hope its THE cycle.

I'm rooting for all you clomid ladies - and expecting BFPs from you very soon.

So, who's next for a BFP - FD? Aerdrie? Deb? Can't wait!

xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

OK chartstalkers, look at what my chart did today!

I don't get the dotted crosshairs. I don't see a thermal shift, I had fertile CD the last 2 days, as well as +OPKs...
I do have a cold-would that delay or prevent o???
Also, today's temp is probably not all that accurate as DD woke me up at 4:30, and I get up at 5:45.


----------



## tinybutterfly

hmm weird, i'd say you ovulated yesterday or maybe are today, don't see thermal shift either

ff is being weird again aparently


----------



## maratobe

hey posh!! i hope she shows up for you soon hun!! :hugs:

well apparently i might be out.....**TMI** went to my mums house to play cards and all of a sudden i get some cramps like i have had all day and i have brown bleeding....lots of old old blood and some pink blood.....29 day cycle....thats very unusual for me!!!!
:(


----------



## posh

Thanks Mara, I hope its AF for you - that way you can jump back onboard and get cracking :thumbup:
(come on AF - hurry up! :haha:) one and only time I will say that :blush:


----------



## maratobe

yeah i agree!! no tricks....if shes here shes here..... :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

that is idd a short cycle for you hehe
are you taking anything already maybe?


----------



## tinybutterfly

does clomid make you shakey?
i took my last pill yesterday, but this afternoon i've been feeling sooo weak!
shakey and nauseous, felt like i was going to collapse...
or is this how it feels if your blood sugar is too low? bc my metformin will do that to me


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! That's how you feel with blood sugar too low, TB! I had to stop taking the Met because it was making me hypoglycemic! Not good! :(

Vickie - I totally understood what you were saying and you definitely didn't make anything worse, honey! :hugs:



VGibs said:


> Ya I think we need a whole new thread for us gals who are trying for 2011 babies!

I think this actually is now a whole thread for us gals who are trying for 2011 babies! LOL I mean, technically! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ok good to know, just need to make sure i eat enough sugar then haha


----------



## Aerdrie

TripleB said:


> Thanks posh - glad to see you're getting back on your feet. I won't forget you all don't worry! The PAL section just isn't the same - a bit quiet and very scary. Have been checking in on you all you chatty bunch!
> 
> Vickie, glad to see the witch turned up so you can move on to the next cycle - hope its THE cycle.
> 
> I'm rooting for all you clomid ladies - and expecting BFPs from you very soon.
> 
> So, who's next for a BFP - FD? Aerdrie? Deb? Can't wait!
> 
> xxx

oh please please please yes :happydance: BFP's all round

couldn't resist POAS earlier.......:dohh::dohh: silly!!! mid afternoon dpo 11 BFN...trying to stay postive. Why do I do this to myself? :shrug:

TinyB: LOL, I'll join you for the sugar rush


----------



## Sparkly

tinybutterfly said:


> does clomid make you shakey?
> i took my last pill yesterday, but this afternoon i've been feeling sooo weak!
> shakey and nauseous, felt like i was going to collapse...
> or is this how it feels if your blood sugar is too low? bc my metformin will do that to me

That's your metformin hun, it happens to me if I get too hungry, eat woman, eat!! Sometimes if I leave it too long I get majorly nauseous and very moody and snappy!


----------



## Sparkly

maratobe said:


> hey posh!! i hope she shows up for you soon hun!! :hugs:
> 
> well apparently i might be out.....**TMI** went to my mums house to play cards and all of a sudden i get some cramps like i have had all day and i have brown bleeding....lots of old old blood and some pink blood.....29 day cycle....thats very unusual for me!!!!
> :(

Looks like AF is on her way mara, how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Megg33k

Warning: This will be long and LOTS of cursing! My day was SHIT today!

1. Doc didn't call with blood results. So, I called them at 2pm. I got someone who WASN'T a bitch (Yay!) and she called the lab to have them faxed. She let me stay on hold while she waited for the fax. 30 minutes later... still no fax! :( So, she took my number and actually DID call me back when the fax came through (Yay!)!! What's the answer? Everything looks normal! :( I asked for them to fax me a copy of the bloods and she said "We'll do it when we get a chance." which pretty much means NEVER. So, I went in. I talked to someone else and this bitch acted like "Can I get copies of my blood work?" was like me saying "Oh, could you just cut out your kidney and give it to me?" Had the audacity to ask if I'd even understand what it meant. Uhm... Its MY blood work... Why does it matter if I understand it? Just fucking give it to me. She gave me shit for about 15 minutes before finally making the copies and acting like I'd really put her out. BITCH! 

2. I asked about a follow up appointment... She says, "Oh, were we supposed to see you again?" OH EM GEE! YES? So, she's passing it all along to the MW who will call to tell me what the next step is. I'll hold my breath on getting that call! :(

3. Blood results: Hormone # (my result) [range of "normal"]

T4, Free 1.04 [0.60-1.40] NG/DL

TSH 2. 09 [0.34-4.82] uIU/ML

Beta HCG: <1 [0-6] MIU/ML (when not pregnant) - So, its dropped off completely, basically!

Antimicrosomal Antibodies (thyroid): <10 [Reference range = <35 IU/ML]

Progesterone: 0.5 NG/ML [Follicular: 0.2-1.4 NG/ML, Luteal: 3.3-25.6 NG/ML, Midluteal: 4.4-28.0 NG/ML, Pregnant 1st Tri: 11.2-90.0 NG/ML]

T3, Free: 336 [230-420] PG/DL

T3, RIA/T3, Total: 148 [76-181] NG/ML

Vitamin D, 25 Hydroxy/Vitamin D, 25-OH, Total: 18 (low) [20-100] NG/ML
*25-OHD3 indicates both endogenous production and supplementation. 25-OHD2 is an indicator of exogenous sources such as diet or supplementation. Therapy is based on measurement of total 25-OHD, with levels <20 ng/mL indicative of Vitamin D deficiency while levels between 20 ng/mL and 30 ng/mL suggest insufficiency. Optimal levels are >30 ng/mL.

Vitamin D, 25-OH D3 18 NG/ML
Vitamin D, 25-OH D2 <4 NG/ML

So, I'm Vitamin D deficient! More about that below! Based on my Progesterone level having dropped as low as it has now, I started taking Provera this afternoon so I can start bleeding.

4. My husband's car stopped fucking running at a stop light in a not so fab part of town. The battery light came on, so we went directly to Auto Zone to have it checked. They said the battery and alternator were both just fine. Less than 4 hours later, the stereo clock went off, then the dash lights dimmed, then the windows stopped working and then it fucking died! I called Justin in tears begging him to come get me... which he did gladly!

Either way... HORRIBLE FUCKING DAY! I have no clue what's wrong with me. No one seems to think that I need further medical attention... even though she seems very interested in helping! I'm hoping she calls soon and tells me that they just didn't know what they were talking about... and sets something up. Either way, I'm going to get CD3 and 7dpo bloods done this time. Since I don't have a thyroid problem, I'm going to use Soy again unless she puts me on something stronger. 

I feel utterly failed again! Hoping she calls with a follow-up appointment time or something. But, she was so sure it would be my thyroid... and its fucking NOT my thyroid! So, not sure what to do now! :(

About the Vitamin D deficiency: 



https://www.womentowomen.com/healthynutrition/vitamind.aspx said:

> So, Vitamin D deficiency can cause PCOS, insulin resistance, weight gain or the inability to keep weight off, cancer, osteoporosis, muscle pain, fatigue, depression, mood swings, sleep irregularities, and renal or intestinal problems.

Renal problems are one of the causes of weak urine, btw... So, that might explain a lot. Here's the best part... Optimally, we should have 50-70 ng/mL... I have fucking 18... and she told me it was "ALL NORMAL"?!?! WTF?!

Edit: Just read a study that showed a Vit D deficiency in rats lowered their fertility by 75%, and when they conceived it lowered the viability of the pups, made litters significantly smaller, and hindered the growth of the embryos!


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg what a horrible day for you meggles... i think it can only go UP from there (((huggies)))



it's day 9 .... and i woke up with the famous day-10-clomid-headache
i think... if tomorrow is going to be worse, yikes!!!
hope a pain killer can fix this otherwise i don't see how i will make it through the day
with a bunch of crying kids around me


----------



## aussiettc

Megg like TB said it can only get better from here, and i hope it does quickly. :hugs::hugs:

TB- hope you feel better soon, and get you BFP this cycle so you dont have to take it again

AFM i had my ffirst tablet today, was supposed to be 1/2 but they only had the generic brand of tablets in and they didn't have anyway of easily breaking them into 2 pieces so i took the whole tablet and havent had any side effects yet. (touch wood)


----------



## Megg33k

Poor Clomid girlies! :hugs: It sucks! But if it gets you your babies... Well worth it!

Up? Let's hope it goes up! LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry you had a shit day Megg. What is the plan to deal with you at the moment. I mean obviously with a blighted ovum they need to do something if your body is not realising it's not pregnant (I thought it would with no hcg).

Will they have you back in if nothing happens soon?

I really am sorry you didn't get the answers you were hoping for. It's hard not to know why it's happened:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I feel really choked up this morning. I posted Isabellas pics in the stillbirth section - it's the first time I have ever shared her pictures and everyone made such nice comments it made me cry.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie - With my progesterone having fallen all the way down to .5 ng/mL, Provera will start my bleed. I got the feeling that they feel my progesterone is slowly tapering down instead of dropping quickly, and my body isn't picking up on a drastic drop that would initiate the bleed. But, I started the Provera this afternoon. I should be bleeding within about a week to a week and a half! I'm hoping for a follow up appointment. I know she said she wants to do a "saliva test" but she needs me to verify that my insurance covers it first. That's on the agenda for tomorrow! 

Sorry you're feeling so low, honey! We're all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Aerdrie

Meggs and Vickie: :hugs::hugs::hugs: lots of postive energy to both of you.

I'm very confused....tested again this morning BFN. No sign of AF though and usually my cycle is 26-28days and I can feel her by now. I don't feel her at all and I'm exhausted and my boobs hurt so much. They usually hurt when I O and then but the time AF arrives they're back to normal...so this is wierd for me. The HPT was so very negative though...not even a hint or a suggestion of a line no matter how hard I looked :shrug::cry:


----------



## Sparkly

Just had a look at your chart hun, and I noticed you didn't get a +hpt until day 29 last time.....so maybe just wait a few days and test again?

Your symptoms are a good sign and your temp is still up :thumbup:


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls, i'm so excited. i jumped on the scales today after about 2 months of not going near them cause i didn't like the number i was seeing. 
Anyway i jumped on today at the doctors cause i was weighing both my kids and i have lost like 6kg. so excited now i only weight like 109kg. woo hoo go me!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for losing weight Aussie - i daren't get on my scales!


----------



## aussiettc

i normally wouldn't but my little one needed to be weighed and wouldnt get on untill i showed him it was OK. Glad i did otherwise i wouldn't have found out.

my little boy weighs 12kg and my DD weighs 17.3kg


----------



## posh

:witch: flew in this morning and its the only time EVER that I am happy to see her! It means I can jump back on the TTCAL plan :thumbup:


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for :witch: Posh! Hope she buggers off soon so you can get cracking!


----------



## maratobe

glad she came posh!:hugs:
me not so glad mine came.....geez im having such stupid cycles!!


----------



## Aerdrie

Sparkly said:


> Just had a look at your chart hun, and I noticed you didn't get a +hpt until day 29 last time.....so maybe just wait a few days and test again?
> 
> Your symptoms are a good sign and your temp is still up :thumbup:

Thanks Sparkly! You're right and I had a long think about it and actually in that cycle I got a BFN on CD29 and only got the BFP on CD30. I wasn't charting online back then and only completed that chart recently so I could use it as a reference. The first BFP was definitely the 3DEC, I remember I had to take my friend to the airport and I was in a complete daze :wacko:


----------



## Sparkly

aussiettc said:


> hi girls, i'm so excited. i jumped on the scales today after about 2 months of not going near them cause i didn't like the number i was seeing.
> Anyway i jumped on today at the doctors cause i was weighing both my kids and i have lost like 6kg. so excited now i only weight like 109kg. woo hoo go me!!!!!:hugs:

:happydance: Woo Hoo!! well done you, that's a lot of weight to shift in such a short time! I'm the same weight as you, it's a constant battle for me, so hard to shift, I get fed up of dieting all the time :wacko:


----------



## Aerdrie

Posh....YAY!!..._feels wierd to YAY for the witch! But I was also so glad when she finally came after my loss _

Aussie :happydance::happydance: That's fabulous!


----------



## hoping:)

Megg and Vicki:hugs:Im sorry you had such a crap day Megg you would think medical professionals would handle these situations with a little finesse! 

Aerdrie- FX that you get :bfp: soon!!

Aussie- congrats on the weight loss:happydance:

Posh- yay for af! Now on to ttc fx that you get your sticky :bfp:asap!


----------



## Megg33k

Aerdrie - FX'd that it's a shy BFP! :)

Posh - An odd feeling YAY for the :witch:!

Mary - Woohoo for weight loss! :) That's always fun!

Who am I forgetting? I don't remember! :(

I got Vit D3 supplements last night... 5000 IU. Starting them today!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Sparkly said:


> That's your metformin hun, it happens to me if I get too hungry, eat woman, eat!! Sometimes if I leave it too long I get majorly nauseous and very moody and snappy!

oh i can relate to all of those
and my OH too, the poor thing has been telling me more than normal i'm sooo snappy and moody,
i don't know it myself often



aussiettc said:


> TB- hope you feel better soon, and get you BFP this cycle so you dont have to take it again
> 
> AFM i had my ffirst tablet today, was supposed to be 1/2 but they only had the generic brand of tablets in and they didn't have anyway of easily breaking them into 2 pieces so i took the whole tablet and havent had any side effects yet. (touch wood)

headache is better, my coworker had a headache too
we kind of spoiled the crying kids at work today, bad us, but if we had just
let them go on and cry and be angry and... our heads would have exploded!

and as far as the pills go, my metformin didn't come in a handy form to break either...
i had my OH do it for me lol.
don't forget to eat enough with them, it's so important


and congraaats on the weightloss!!!! that's fantastic, well done!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yey for the witch Posh. Now lets hope it's the last either of us see of her for 9 months. We can be cycle buddies this month.


----------



## puppymom32

Tiny,
Are you taking the extended release tabs? I have heard that those are better on you. I only tried the regular kind and it made me so sick I stopped taking them. Gonna start back up soon and hope the dr will get me the extended release tabs.


----------



## Megg33k

If you're on extended release tabs... DO NOT BREAK THEM! I've read over and over the importance of NOT breaking/cutting the extended release tabs! It is apparently bad news!

AFM... Talked to the doc. No mention of my Vit D still... Whatever, I'm treating it! Apparently some of my results could take up to 2 weeks to come in and we're still waiting. My saliva hormone test isn't covered by insurance, so she's weighing whether she thinks its worth having me pay $240 out of pocket to have it done. I appreciate that she isn't just in it for the money and seems to care whether its totally necessary. The wait continues!


----------



## hoping:)

good luck Megg. I hope they figure something out soon. I felt better knowing what was wrong with me because then we were able to focus on treating it rather than wondering why we kept miscarrying. My first was a chemical and then after my blighted ovum they tested me and it turns out I have MTHFR which can be easily fixed:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Easily fixed is what we're all hoping for, hoping! :) I really want to be easily fixed! LOL


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> AFM...

I'm normally quite good with abbreviations, but can't work this one out?? :wacko:

give us a clue :)


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> AFM...
> 
> I'm normally quite good with abbreviations, but can't work this one out?? :wacko:
> 
> give us a clue :)Click to expand...

AFM = As For Me! LOL :winkwink:

Speaking of that... AFM... I'm up at 2:25am worrying its never going to happen. I have a feeling today will not be a good day. :cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

puppymom32 said:


> Tiny,
> Are you taking the extended release tabs? I have heard that those are better on you. I only tried the regular kind and it made me so sick I stopped taking them. Gonna start back up soon and hope the dr will get me the extended release tabs.




Megg33k said:


> If you're on extended release tabs... DO NOT BREAK THEM! I've read over and over the importance of NOT breaking/cutting the extended release tabs! It is apparently bad news!

well, since my doc told me to break them, i suppose they're not the extended release ones.
*checks*
nope, no mention of them being extended release



Megg33k said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> AFM...
> 
> I'm normally quite good with abbreviations, but can't work this one out?? :wacko:
> 
> give us a clue :)Click to expand...
> 
> AFM = As For Me! LOL :winkwink:
> 
> Speaking of that... AFM... I'm up at 2:25am worrying its never going to happen. I have a feeling today will not be a good day. :cry:Click to expand...

ooooooh, i didn't know either, i often read it as "AF morning" lol!!!
bc in some cases that was right then haha, obviously not all the time so i got confused


----------



## tinybutterfly

the metformin is doing it's job.... i'm having lots of blobs of creamy cm, my goood! lol


----------



## Megg33k

Good deal with not extended release! I'd hope the doc wouldn't tell you to break them if they were... but I've heard of it happening when the doc wasn't very knowledgeable about that specific medication! *rolls eyes at doctors*

Yay for CM! :) And, no... Definitely no AF this morning! Haha! I'm going to be waiting a bit still... maybe another week! :(


----------



## Sparkly

I've been having a down few days :( Need to get a CF carrier test as we've discovered my DH is a carrier, and I can't get a gp appointment, going to try again this afternoon!!! And me being the worrier that I am, have almost successfully convinced myself that I am a carrier and I'm really scared to start ttc again! :cry:....*sigh*

My DH.........ever the pessimist, reckons it would just be our luck!! Grrreat!!

I feel defective, some women just seem to come to pregnancy and motherhood so easily, I have to struggle, I am very blessed to have my DS, he took me 2 years to conceive though....and i was 23 then! Bah!!


----------



## aussiettc

SO how do you know if these tablets they are extended release???

Hope your day get better megg.

Sparky - what is a CF carrier?? i hope your results turn out to be a good result for you.

TB - yeh for the CM, so how long did it take for you to get good CM, and did you have a problem with CM before? By the way some times in your posts you write idd what does that mean??

Hope everyone is going well and get their BFP soon.
Fxed for those who are testing soon.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Blimey lots to catch up on!

Sorry the :witch: got you Vickieh. What a big step for you to put Isabellas pictures up &#8211; it is bound to make you upset sweetheart you are only human :hugs:

Megg &#8211; am sorry that everything is so rubbish for you at the moment. I think it&#8217;s just a mans way of dealing with bad news they come out with something trying to be jokey and it doesn&#8217;t always have the effect they think it will :dohh: Sending you a mahoosive :hugs:

Posh &#8211; good to see you back hun. Glad that AF has comes for you so you can get :sex: again soon :thumbup:

Aussie &#8211; well done on the weight loss! What is your secret I am finding it pretty slow going and could do with some tips.

I would assume CF is Cystic Fibrosis possibly? Try not to worry too much Sparky I hope it all comes out ok for you from the test results :hugs:

Well am CD22 here, 9dpo and still feeling nice and relaxed &#8211; the not temping thing has really helped this month with my stress levels. Am determined that I am not testing until AF is late this month.

Luckily I am bridesmaid for a very good friend on Saturday so I am going to be so busy over the weekend that it should take my mind off ttc and the fact I am almost at the end of the 2ww. Going to have to try and limit my alcohol intake while I&#8217;m there but I&#8217;m not that bothered really if it means I get a bfp at the end of it :D


----------



## aussiettc

As for the weight loss secret, i have no idea. i just eat the same things i eat every other month but this time i lost instead of gaining or holding. I don't think i did anything to loos it it just happened so sorry girls i haave no big secret to divoluge


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> SO how do you know if these tablets they are extended release???
> 
> TB - yeh for the CM, so how long did it take for you to get good CM, and did you have a problem with CM before? By the way some times in your posts you write idd what does that mean??

if they are extended release it should say so on the info sheet that comes with the meds.
i've seen it as "is gradually released over the course of 4/8/12 hours"
something like that, if it doesn't say that, they're not extended release

i never really had cm problems no, i mean.. i've always had it lol
but not always the right type of cm (imo, gyn didn't see an issue), i've had all, but the true eggwhite,
i don't think i've had that much, it's either a lotion like discharge or watery,
but sticky and eggwhite, haven't seen much of that.

the thing i'm most surprised about was the amount, haven't had a big blob
like this since i was pregnant.
i'm very very very anxious to see what will happen over the next week,
i might squeel if i get a blob of EWCM like that hahaha

oh and idd = indeed :)


----------



## Sparkly

aussiettc said:


> Sparky - what is a CF carrier?? i hope your results turn out to be a good result for you.

Cystic Fibrosis = CF I'm off to the docs at 4pm :wacko:


----------



## Firedancer41

Sparkly said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> Sparky - what is a CF carrier?? i hope your results turn out to be a good result for you.
> 
> Cystic Fibrosis = CF I'm off to the docs at 4pm :wacko:Click to expand...

Good luck, hun :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Well I feel much better today...I was fearing my chart would end up indicating an anovulatory cycle, but today I had a nice clear temp raise. I switched FF to OPK watch because otherwise the advanced setting puts my ovulation at CD18, before 3 +OPKs...I don't think so! FF has NOT been my friend this cycle LOL

I'll tell you, knowing my CP and CM really helped...I could tell yesterday that ovulation was past by this. It's amazing how to read our bodies once we understand them!

Would you agree my ovulation day is accurate?


----------



## Vickieh1981

SmileyShazza said:


> Blimey lots to catch up on!
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got you Vickieh. What a big step for you to put Isabellas pictures up  it is bound to make you upset sweetheart you are only human :hugs:

Thanks. I was nervous but everyone was really lovely about her. There are some amazing Mums on that forum.


----------



## Aerdrie

Hey Shazza, awesome that you're so relaxed..send some of that our way please!

Sparkly? FX'd for you. How long until you get the results?

Vickie, can't imagine how emotional that must have been, it must be such a huge step to take :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I had another look at my chart and tweeked a little....I had ignored some really dodgy looking temps in the first half of my cycle because they were at funny times and I was super stressed out and I figured they were inaccurate. I put them back in and then adjusted manually instead and my crosshairs moved to 16 instead of 14......:shrug: what do you all think?


----------



## fluffyblue

Girls what do you reckon:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/FluffysChart

Symptoms, Migraine (which could be PMT related - ie usual symptom of oncoming menstruation) - really lethargic - cervix high and closed (which again means nothing) and two slightly dark OPK's (not positive but dark). 

Temp higher than ovulation and remaining high. Not getting my hopes up at all - do you reckon I should start the progesterone and aspirin those who know my history just in case? I am not going to test till after AF is due which is Sunday??


----------



## tinybutterfly

Firedancer41 said:


> Would you agree my ovulation day is accurate?

very much so! and it's well covered in the BD area, go go gooo!!! whoohoo


----------



## Aerdrie

That looks fabulous FireDancer! I would say you're spot on.

Fluffy yours is looking very hopeful. FX'd for your :bfp:


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie - I went in to the thread where you posted her pics to check on you and make sure everyone was being as lovely as they should be to you! I was happy to see how wonderful they seemed in there! Her pictures were amazing! She was so tiny but so perfect! :hugs: That's a huge step, and I think it was a good step to take... especially with how lovely everyone was! 

TB - I always just tried to made "idd" into "I do declare" or something... LOL I never gathered it was "indeed"... but that makes A LOT more sense! :)

Lisa - Yes! I think it looks right!!!

Aerdrie - Yours too! Looks right to me! 

Heather - YES! Take them, just in case! I think your chart is extremely promising!!! :hugs: I have so many things crossed for you! I have things crossed that I didn't even know could be crossed... and I few things crossed that I didn't even know I had! :winkwink:

Sparkly - Best of luck on your test! I'm sure the chances of you both being carriers is low! :hugs:

Hope I didn't miss anyone!

AFM... Nothing to report! Just keeping on keeping on!


----------



## tinybutterfly

"i do declare" 

:rofl: ohmy, that makes me sound like such a snobby stuck up bitch lol


----------



## Megg33k

I thought it sounded very old fashioned... like in some saloon in the old west or something! Haha! I didn't think it sounded snobby at all!


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> I thought it sounded very old fashioned... like in some saloon in the old west or something! Haha! I didn't think it sounded snobby at all!

Yes, very *Scarlett O'Hara* :haha:


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> Sparkly - Best of luck on your test! I'm sure the chances of you both being carriers is low! :hugs:

Thanks hun, yes I was thinking that too, fx. It was a locum doc I saw today, she is useless!! She's not sure if they can test me there, or how to test me, or where I need referring too, or even if I do, she seems to think I may need genetic counseling first :shrug: I have no idea why!! Seems like a waste of my precious time!!!!! Just test me already :dohh: She has no idea how long I will have to wait for results either....brill!! I await a phone call tomorrow to let me know.....I won't hold my breath then :growlmad:

We wanted to ttc again next cycle, so I will be ovulating in about 2 weeks.....what to do?? do we wait for the results?? or just go for it anyway?? Bearing in mind I got a bfp straight away last time we tried!!! :shrug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> I thought it sounded very old fashioned... like in some saloon in the old west or something! Haha! I didn't think it sounded snobby at all!

hahahaha i was thinking of an old english lady, sipping from a hot cup of tea
out of that thin precious china, the type with pastel flowers on them,
with a wrinkled face from too much lemon in her tea



Firedancer41 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I thought it sounded very old fashioned... like in some saloon in the old west or something! Haha! I didn't think it sounded snobby at all!
> 
> Yes, very *Scarlett O'Hara* :haha:Click to expand...

lol i can live with that, she had pretty dresses hahahaa (yes very relevant IDD :p)


----------



## tinybutterfly

Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sparkly - Best of luck on your test! I'm sure the chances of you both being carriers is low! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun, yes I was thinking that too, fx. It was a locum doc I saw today, she is useless!! She's not sure if they can test me there, or how to test me, or where I need referring too, or even if I do, she seems to think I may need genetic counseling first :shrug: I have no idea why!! Seems like a waste of my precious time!!!!! Just test me already :dohh: She has no idea how long I will have to wait for results either....brill!! I await a phone call tomorrow to let me know.....I won't hold my breath then :growlmad:
> 
> We wanted to ttc again next cycle, so I will be ovulating in about 2 weeks.....what to do?? do we wait for the results?? or just go for it anyway?? Bearing in mind I got a bfp straight away last time we tried!!! :shrug:Click to expand...

i'd give it a go, sounds like you'll be waiting a looooong time before finding out results,
i couldn't wait that long... don't they... like, make sure yours gets done first
or something like that?

makes me sooo mad all the time that you girlies always have to wait forever for bloodwork and apointments, no fair


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sparkly - Best of luck on your test! I'm sure the chances of you both being carriers is low! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun, yes I was thinking that too, fx. It was a locum doc I saw today, she is useless!! She's not sure if they can test me there, or how to test me, or where I need referring too, or even if I do, she seems to think I may need genetic counseling first :shrug: I have no idea why!! Seems like a waste of my precious time!!!!! Just test me already :dohh: She has no idea how long I will have to wait for results either....brill!! I await a phone call tomorrow to let me know.....I won't hold my breath then :growlmad:
> 
> We wanted to ttc again next cycle, so I will be ovulating in about 2 weeks.....what to do?? do we wait for the results?? or just go for it anyway?? Bearing in mind I got a bfp straight away last time we tried!!! :shrug:Click to expand...

Have a look here: https://www.cff.org/AboutCF/Testing/ & https://www.cff.org/AboutCF/Testing/GeneticCarrierTest/




https://www.cff.org/AboutCF/Testing/ said:

> Genetic Carrier Testing  More than 10 million Americans are symptomless carriers of the defective CF gene. This test can help detect carriers, who could pass CF onto their children. To have cystic fibrosis, a child must inherit one copy of the defective CF gene from each parent.
> 
> *Each time two carriers of the CF gene have a child, the chances are:
> 
> 25% the child will have CF;
> 50% the child will carry the CF gene but not have CF; and
> 25% the child will not carry the gene and not have CF.*
> 
> What is genetic carrier testing for CF?
> 
> Genetic carrier testing can be used to tell if a person carries one or more mutations of the CF gene and how many copies of each mutation. The test looks at a persons DNA (genetic material), which is taken from cells in a blood sample or from cells that are gently scraped from inside the mouth.
> 
> Although only about one of every 3,000 Caucasian newborns has CF, there are more than 1,000 known mutations of the gene that causes CF. Current tests look for the most common mutations.
> 
> The mutations screened by the test vary according to a person's race or ethnic group, or by the occurrence of CF already in the family. More than 10 million Americans, including one in 29 Caucasian Americans, are carriers of one mutation of the CF gene. In other races or ethnicities, one in 46 Hispanic Americans, one in 65 African Americans and one in 90 Asian Americans carry a mutation of the CF gene.
> 
> If you have a relative with CF or who is known to carry a mutation of the CF gene, your chances of carrying a mutation are greater because of your family's history. If you are pregnant or planning to have a child, you should discuss this test and the results with a health professional who is knowledgeable about genetic testing, such as a genetic counselor.

Based on those numbers I bolded... I'd say to try! You don't even know IF you're a carrier... and only 25% of the baby getting CF if you are? That doesn't sound so risky! I'm hoping that site can give you some useful info!



tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I thought it sounded very old fashioned... like in some saloon in the old west or something! Haha! I didn't think it sounded snobby at all!
> 
> hahahaha i was thinking of an old english lady, sipping from a hot cup of tea
> out of that thin precious china, the type with pastel flowers on them,
> with a wrinkled face from too much lemon in her tea
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I thought it sounded very old fashioned... like in some saloon in the old west or something! Haha! I didn't think it sounded snobby at all!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, very *Scarlett O'Hara* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i can live with that, she had pretty dresses hahahaa (yes very relevant IDD :p)Click to expand...

Scarlett O'Hara is very much the picture in my mind! LOL I think you should start dressing just like her, TB! :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Vickie - I went in to the thread where you posted her pics to check on you and make sure everyone was being as lovely as they should be to you! I was happy to see how wonderful they seemed in there! Her pictures were amazing! She was so tiny but so perfect! :hugs: That's a huge step, and I think it was a good step to take... especially with how lovely everyone was!
> 
> TB - I always just tried to made "idd" into "I do declare" or something... LOL I never gathered it was "indeed"... but that makes A LOT more sense! :)
> 
> Lisa - Yes! I think it looks right!!!
> 
> Aerdrie - Yours too! Looks right to me!
> 
> Heather - YES! Take them, just in case! I think your chart is extremely promising!!! :hugs: I have so many things crossed for you! I have things crossed that I didn't even know could be crossed... and I few things crossed that I didn't even know I had! :winkwink:
> 
> Sparkly - Best of luck on your test! I'm sure the chances of you both being carriers is low! :hugs:
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone!
> 
> AFM... Nothing to report! Just keeping on keeping on!

Thanks. I thought she was perfect too. I wish I could put pictures of her face up but won't do it while it's an open forum.


----------



## Megg33k

That's understandable, Vickie! I'm sure her face was just as perfect! :hugs:


----------



## Aerdrie

:cry::cry::cry::cry: I'm out, witch flew in this morning. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## fluffyblue

Well I got another temp rise this morning but FS has advised against the progesterone until I get a positive test, aspirin is fine though. I am not testing until Wednesday next week - AF due on Sunday however due to ovulating late she says I should wait until Wednesday if it doesnt arrive.


----------



## Sparkly

Aerdrie said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry: I'm out, witch flew in this morning. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: Hugs hun xxx Damn witch!!


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks so much for the links megg....i think we will go for it afterall!!....Sooner than I thought too, despite ff showing a later ov for me, looks like AF is on her way at the usual time 28/29 days, my temp has plummeted today, and I have the tiniest bit of spotting....I'd better dust off my cbfm.....and crack open the soy :)


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, Aerdrie! :hugs:

Heather - I'm very much hoping that you get to start your progesterone to preserve a VERY sticky bean! :hugs:

Sparkly - :yipee: You go catch that eggy, love! FX'd for you this cycle!


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I thought it sounded very old fashioned... like in some saloon in the old west or something! Haha! I didn't think it sounded snobby at all!
> 
> hahahaha i was thinking of an old english lady, sipping from a hot cup of tea
> out of that thin precious china, the type with pastel flowers on them,
> with a wrinkled face from too much lemon in her tea
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I thought it sounded very old fashioned... like in some saloon in the old west or something! Haha! I didn't think it sounded snobby at all!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, very *Scarlett O'Hara* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i can live with that, she had pretty dresses hahahaa (yes very relevant IDD :p)Click to expand...

i was thinking an old southern gentleman "while i do declaire" hehe i could imagine you in one of those olden style dresses with the parasole


----------



## Sparkly

As for all the scarlett o'hara talk...(my fave movie everrrr btw)....I've now convinced myself that idd does actually mean I do declare!!!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> As for all the scarlett o'hara talk...(my fave movie everrrr btw)....I've now convinced myself that idd does actually mean I do declare!!!:haha:

I've never seen it! *blocks the flogging I'm about to get* I agree though... IDD does mean I Do Declare, from here on out! Learn it! Love it!


----------



## Sparkly

Lol @ Megg!!:haha:

If you ever do decide to watch it, make sure you have half a day free!! It's a loooooooong movie :)

Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!! (that is my DH's text tone!!) :haha:, it's aimed at me xx


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I know the major quotes and stuff... I just really hate period films! I really, truly believe I'd hate it! :( So, I probably won't be jumping on clearing half a day to watch it! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I thought it sounded very old fashioned... like in some saloon in the old west or something! Haha! I didn't think it sounded snobby at all!
> 
> hahahaha i was thinking of an old english lady, sipping from a hot cup of tea
> out of that thin precious china, the type with pastel flowers on them,
> with a wrinkled face from too much lemon in her tea
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I thought it sounded very old fashioned... like in some saloon in the old west or something! Haha! I didn't think it sounded snobby at all!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, very *Scarlett O'Hara* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol i can live with that, she had pretty dresses hahahaa (yes very relevant IDD :p)Click to expand...
> 
> Scarlett O'Hara is very much the picture in my mind! LOL I think you should start dressing just like her, TB! :)Click to expand...

if they sold those dresses here... i sooo would haha
i wonder what they wore when they got pregnant, those dresses aren't exactly bump friendly lol



Aerdrie said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry: I'm out, witch flew in this morning. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

i'm so sorry to hear that! (((hugs)))



aussiettc said:


> i was thinking an old southern gentleman "while i do declaire" hehe i could imagine you in one of those olden style dresses with the parasole

i'd love it!!!
ooh parasole! a yellow one? lol, i've just recently set my mind on having a yellow parasole,
no idea if i will ever actually get it though, but it seems great hahaha


----------



## VGibs

TB - I make parasols if you really want one! haha 

I also do period reproduction dresses and costumes and Scarlett is one of the most popular designs! 

She also says "Fiddle Dee Dee" we can use FDD too! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

FDD! :D i'm drop dead jealous of your talent then! you can just wear things like that every day if you want to, awesome!

anywhere we can see your work???




eta: i forgot what i came to say hehe

my opk's are not cooperating, they're not internet cheapies but the brand my gyn recommended
but today's opk is alot lighter than yesterday's... sigh....
i did NOT take clomid to NOT ovulate! grrrr


----------



## aussiettc

TB - grr at the not ovulating yet. It will come fxed

VGibs- wow how cool will that be for your kids. Best dressed at the fancy dress events.

megg - good luck with all the tests and urine collection

i wanna have a fancy dress party for my 30th but i have to check with my mum cause we're having a combined 30/50th this year.

AFM i'm having a kind of relexed cycle this time, not bothering about temping much, which is probally good cause the kids haven't been sleeping well. DS2 has been getting up at like 1am untill 3:30am cause he's unsettled (might be the rash is irritating him, or he's cold). so he ends up in our bed, and then DD also has been having bad dreams and waking up scared and then sleeping in our bed too, not that much room in a queen bed, DH wont let me buy a King cause he reakons that will encourage them more. ANyway it means i'm not gettting a solid sleep.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm sorry that the witch got you aerdrie.


----------



## TripleB

OMG - I used to wonder why people used to come on here and say they'd spent hours catching up on the thread and that TTCAL Chart Stalkers are very chatty - they were right! A few days and I'm completely out of touch!

Anyway - hello ladies, how are we all? Sorry the witch got you Aerdrie :hugs:. I see that most of you are gearing up for the ovulation bonkfest? Sparkly you weren't trying this month were you? So I guess fluffy and Shazza are leading the way for the next BFP - WannaB and FD not so far behind! I hope the clomid ladies aren't feeling too rough.

I've been keeping a low profile this week, so far so good on the bean front but not sure where I belong at the moment. I miss you guys because you're all so interested in each other (and have random conversations about Scarlet O'Hara for example!). PAL is a really quiet forum, lots of nerves in there and not so much randomness. When we get a few more BFPs on here I think I'll start a TTCAL Chart Stalkers Graduates thread in there. In the meantime, I'll keep myself amused trying to keep up in here!

xxx


----------



## aussiettc

TrippleB - youre welcome here with us for ages. It enjoyable the thing we get to talk about in here. 

by the way girls mind my stupidity but what movie was scarlet O'hara in???:haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i can understand the tension in the forum, to be expected 
but yes, when we will get our BFP's - com'on ladies, it will not be THAT much longer now -
we'll go rock the TTCAL Chart Stalkers Graduates thread!
looking forward to it

coooomooooon ovulation!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> by the way girls mind my stupidity but what movie was scarlet O'hara in???:haha:

gone with the wind :)


----------



## aussiettc

ohhhhhh maybe i should rent it one day and watch it


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yey Louise - you're back. I was just thinking this morning that you had disappeared since getting your bfp.

I think you should still stay here and post with us girls.


----------



## aussiettc

ok i'm having a brain dead day what does tbh mean when people write it in their post????

also who do you quote multiple times in one post???


----------



## Vickieh1981

It means to be honest.

Not sure how to do the multiple quotes though


----------



## TripleB

Ah you're all lovely - I will wait patiently to start that new thread and I have a good feeling I won't be waiting for too long! Mean't to say I also used to wonder what idd mean't. Never thought of I do declare though :rofl:! x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oooh I want to join that thread. I seriously am going to kick arse if I don't get pregnant this month


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussie, the multiple quote it easy

at the bottom of every post, on the right you see 4 thingies
"quote" " +" "QR" and "thanks"

for multiple quotes you have to click the "+" thingy in every post you want to quote,
then when you hit "reply" you'll get all the quotes in one reply

enjoy this newfound wisdom :)

off holland for the afternoon


----------



## aussiettc

thankyou to the wise and wonderful TB:thumbup::flower:


----------



## posh

good to see people are up beat in here :hugs:

I agree TripleB, we should have a graduate forum, I didn't much like the PAL section as it was completely different to here, but I wasn't in there for long anyway!

COME ON GIRLS! :sex: LIKE MAD!! :rofl:


----------



## TripleB

posh said:


> good to see people are up beat in here :hugs:
> 
> I agree TripleB, we should have a graduate forum, I didn't much like the PAL section as it was completely different to here, but I wasn't in there for long anyway!
> 
> COME ON GIRLS! :sex: LIKE MAD!! :rofl:

Glad its not just me posh - I feel bad about cracking a joke in there - but the first trimester forum scares me because there are so many people in there that I can't keep up and everyone is so positive (e.g. talking about which pushchair to buy at 5 weeks!). I'm going to hang around here until I can drag a few of you girls over to my future thread! I couldn't agree more :sex: LIKE MAD!

Actually, I realised that I didn't post the "what I did" the month I got my BFP so here goes in case any of you want to try something new

*Licorice Root CD5-9 - it didn't help me ovulate any earlier as intended but I still got a BFP so I'll note it down.
*Softcups
*Conceive Plus - in the softcup after DTD
*Pregnacare Conception for me
*Wellman Conception for DH

That was about it - apart from managing to :sex: the two days before ov, ov day and the day after. 4 in a row was our best performance so far and completely knackered us out for about 2 weeks afterwards but it was worth it!

xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Believe me you don&#8217;t need to drag me to a Charting Graduates Thread I am more than happy to accept a BFP next week and hop straight over to join you Triple B :rofl: I feel like a bit of a fraud on this thread as I&#8217;m not charting anymore (well not for the time being anyway)

Really sorry to hear that the :witch: got your Aaerdrie &#8211; I&#8217;m gonna stamp on that bloody hag nav of hers I swear it! 

Sounds like there is going to be a lot :sex: going on for lots of you in the next week or so. I know declare the bonkathon&#8217;s open :haha:

I&#8217;m finishing work at 2.15 today and then am off to the hotel for my friends wedding tomorrow. I can&#8217;t wait to sashay around in my pretty bridesmaid dress and see two of my best friends get married 

Won&#8217;t be around much now till Sunday evening so don&#8217;t you all be chatting too much as it&#8217;ll take me all night to catch up otherwise ::p


----------



## fluffyblue

....... whispers cus im scared.....

i got a BFP 10dpo....


----------



## TripleB

NO WAY! Now I know I said I needed someone to help me start that thread but I wasn't expecting it to happen that quickly! CONGRATULATIONS fluffy! I know you're scared and you have every reason to be with your history but try and enjoy the moment, you did it hun. xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks hun, hubby just said does that mean u will leave me alone now, I said I might sexually but emotionally I will be worse !


----------



## TripleB

:rofl:, that's almost exactly what my hubby said. Sex on demand was not doing it for him! If they're lucky we'll be very sleepy for the first trimester! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

fluffyblue said:


> ....... whispers cus im scared.....
> 
> i got a BFP 10dpo....

:happydance: will keep everything crossed for you hunni, it's got to be your turn now!

AFM ... DH has treated me to some new sexy undies (he doesn't know it yet hahhahahaha). Come on OV, bored of waiting! Not temped yet this cycle coz my thermometer dropped down behind the bed and i keep forgetting to rescue it! Must sort that later on!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wooohoo I went all shivery for you reading that Fluffy. Excellent news.

Louise - I bought conceive plus for this month so hope I am as successful


----------



## TripleB

Hahaha Deb - hope the undies do the trick! Not that you ever seem to have an issue with your BDing stats!

Yay for conceive plus Vickie - if you read the packaging its supposed to aid conception (unlike pre-seed which is just sperm-friendly) - gets the thumbs up from me!

xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

OMG I am raving can you believe the idiots at the NHS !

I rang the recurrent miscarriage clinic to confirm a positive HPT have been booked in for a scan, Rachel asked me about the clexane and aspirin. She spoke to the senior hematologist who said I wasnt eligable for the clexane - WHAT THE FOOK !

So I asked her to get the hematologist to call me and he did and after I let rip the fact ive lost 5 babies etc, he said "hang on Heather did you say 5" I said yes and he said he had only been told off his colleauge I had had one miscarriage !

I dont know if you can remember me telling you about the cock up of an appointment I had with the hematology department about 2 months ago where I was there for 2 hours only to be told the doc wasnt coming and some junior kept me waiting for an hour just to copy my notes off the screen and tell me "we shall be in touch"

So I am now booked in for Wednesday 19th to see Siobhan Quenby and start my clexane injections....

And i got my scan on 28th May eek !


----------



## TripleB

Such idiots fluffy! Glad you put your foot down and got it sorted. 2 weeks to your scan - eek! Have just booked one for 30th May! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

OMG, i really can't believe the total uselessness of some people! Glad you let rip and are now sorted! Yay for scan!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

How useless - didn't they wonder why you would have been seen in the recurrent miscarriage department if you had only had one? I am glad they are starting your clexane - you can tell me how they are as I have to have them too next time.

Louise - well here's hoping it works for me too


----------



## hoping:)

OMG!!! Yay fluffy Congrats on the :bfp:!!!
Aerdrie- so srry the :witch: got you:flower:
Triple- Im so happy you are going to be hanging around maybe you will rub off on some of us. What are your symptoms so far?
I cant wait to be a part of your TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Graduate thread!!!!

So I either ovulated last night or am about to ovulate. This is the earliest Ive ovulated in quite some time thanks clomid! My symptoms have not been too bad mostly just headaches and cramps. For some reason I am not feeling hopeful for this cycle I dont think this will be my month. I went into my tattoo shop yesterday so they could begin work on my tattoo on my back. They completed the outline and if I dont get my BFP at the end of the month I will have them finish it at the beginning of June. So at least I have something to look forward to even if I dont get my BFP. My tattoo is fairy wings that stretch from one shoulder to the next


----------



## Aerdrie

YAY Fluffy!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: And good for you for making yourself heard and getting what you need. FX'd for your scan. 

Hoping, that TAT sounds beautiful...do we get to see a picture? 

Thanks girls for your messages...had a few tears but trying to think positive ....:bfp: for JUNE! Statistically on Clomid you should get pregnant within 6 months .... so the way I see it every month I don't I increase the odds of a :bfp: the next month :happydance:

TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Graduate thread, LOVE IT! May we all reunite there ASAP! This is really such a great thread, so positive and inspiring. You all rock! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

This IS a great thread! Have now realized how much I missed you all and it's only been a few days! 

Hoping, my symptoms are mild pulling tummy cramps, a little bit of nausea, starting to get tired and the main one HUNGER! I could eat a horse and if I don't stop soon I'll be the size of one! Most importantly for me, no spotting. Had lots of this last time so am very relieved nothing so far. Early scan booked for a fortnight on Sunday, scared but excited! Glad to hear you're ovulating nice and early hun, come on BFP!

I'm liking that clomid stat Aerdrie, there will be a few of you for the graduates thread in no time!
xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Aerdrie- I will def post pictures once it is completed:) I'm thinking mid Juneish. Right now it is just the out line so not much to look at but it will be awesome once it is completed! 

Triple- I sure hope we will all be joining you asap! I can't wait to hear about your scan... how exciting! Keep us posted on your progress:flower:


----------



## Sparkly

Good to see you in here triple....you're giving us all hope xxx


----------



## Sparkly

fluffyblue said:


> ....... whispers cus im scared.....
> 
> i got a BFP 10dpo....


:yipee::wohoo: congrats hun xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations Fluffy!!!!!!!! and good thing you got that apointment sorted! yay


----------



## Sparkly

Aerdrie said:


> Thanks girls for your messages...had a few tears but trying to think positive ....:bfp: for JUNE!

Pma hun, let's get out BFP's together!! I am spotting today, so no doubt it will be CD 1 for me tomorrow, we're almost cycle buddies, also......I filled my script for clomid.....I have them in my handbag.....:) the pain will be worth the gain methinks......my DH said, remind me again what they are for??? I said they mean we could be in for double :baby::baby: lol!! He laughed and said, oh! I thought you promised me triplets!!! ARRRRhhhh!!!!!!

Can't wait to be able to join the new thread triple.....


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> I've been keeping a low profile this week, so far so good on the bean front but not sure where I belong at the moment. I miss you guys because you're all so interested in each other (and have random conversations about Scarlet O'Hara for example!). PAL is a really quiet forum, lots of nerves in there and not so much randomness. When we get a few more BFPs on here I think I'll start a TTCAL Chart Stalkers Graduates thread in there. In the meantime, I'll keep myself amused trying to keep up in here!
> 
> xxx

I like having you in here! You better not go leaving us! I didn't leave! lol Can't wait to join you in a graduates thread!!!



tinybutterfly said:


> aussie, the multiple quote it easy
> 
> at the bottom of every post, on the right you see 4 thingies
> "quote" " +" "QR" and "thanks"
> 
> for multiple quotes you have to click the "+" thingy in every post you want to quote,
> then when you hit "reply" you'll get all the quotes in one reply
> 
> enjoy this newfound wisdom :)

Oh Em Gee! I was doing it a much more difficult way! Thank you, kind girl! :yipee:



TripleB said:


> posh said:
> 
> 
> good to see people are up beat in here :hugs:
> 
> I agree TripleB, we should have a graduate forum, I didn't much like the PAL section as it was completely different to here, but I wasn't in there for long anyway!
> 
> COME ON GIRLS! :sex: LIKE MAD!! :rofl:
> 
> Glad its not just me posh - I feel bad about cracking a joke in there - but the first trimester forum scares me because there are so many people in there that I can't keep up and everyone is so positive (e.g. talking about which pushchair to buy at 5 weeks!). I'm going to hang around here until I can drag a few of you girls over to my future thread! I couldn't agree more :sex: LIKE MAD!
> 
> Actually, I realised that I didn't post the "what I did" the month I got my BFP so here goes in case any of you want to try something new
> 
> *Licorice Root CD5-9 - it didn't help me ovulate any earlier as intended but I still got a BFP so I'll note it down.
> *Softcups
> *Conceive Plus - in the softcup after DTD
> *Pregnacare Conception for me
> *Wellman Conception for DH
> 
> That was about it - apart from managing to :sex: the two days before ov, ov day and the day after. 4 in a row was our best performance so far and completely knackered us out for about 2 weeks afterwards but it was worth it!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

PAL is very, very different! Its all "very worrisome"... and 1st tri is "very not worrisome enough" for me! LOL All the loss-less girls (good for them) are so innocent and excited, and its hard to keep from saying things that will just make them paranoid like the rest of us. Then PAL... You can be too upbeat because optimism scares them the way that pessimism scares the 1st tri crowd! Its all very difficult! Before long there will be "Pregnancy with no previous losses but still pessimistic" and "Pregnancy after a loss but optimistic" sections just to keep us all straight! :rofl:

Conceive Plus, eh? Hmm... Will read up and likely purchase! I wish I could figure out freaking Softcups! Way too stupid! Tried and failed! :(



fluffyblue said:


> ....... whispers cus im scared.....
> 
> i got a BFP 10dpo....

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:



fluffyblue said:


> OMG I am raving can you believe the idiots at the NHS !
> 
> I rang the recurrent miscarriage clinic to confirm a positive HPT have been booked in for a scan, Rachel asked me about the clexane and aspirin. She spoke to the senior hematologist who said I wasnt eligable for the clexane - WHAT THE FOOK !
> 
> So I asked her to get the hematologist to call me and he did and after I let rip the fact ive lost 5 babies etc, he said "hang on Heather did you say 5" I said yes and he said he had only been told off his colleauge I had had one miscarriage !
> 
> I dont know if you can remember me telling you about the cock up of an appointment I had with the hematology department about 2 months ago where I was there for 2 hours only to be told the doc wasnt coming and some junior kept me waiting for an hour just to copy my notes off the screen and tell me "we shall be in touch"
> 
> So I am now booked in for Wednesday 19th to see Siobhan Quenby and start my clexane injections....
> 
> And i got my scan on 28th May eek !

Glad you're sorted, sweetie! Can't wait for your scan!!!!



hoping:) said:


> OMG!!! Yay fluffy Congrats on the :bfp:!!!
> Aerdrie- so srry the :witch: got you:flower:
> Triple- Im so happy you are going to be hanging around maybe you will rub off on some of us. What are your symptoms so far?
> I cant wait to be a part of your TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Graduate thread!!!!
> 
> So I either ovulated last night or am about to ovulate. This is the earliest Ive ovulated in quite some time thanks clomid! My symptoms have not been too bad mostly just headaches and cramps. For some reason I am not feeling hopeful for this cycle I dont think this will be my month. I went into my tattoo shop yesterday so they could begin work on my tattoo on my back. They completed the outline and if I dont get my BFP at the end of the month I will have them finish it at the beginning of June. So at least I have something to look forward to even if I dont get my BFP. My tattoo is fairy wings that stretch from one shoulder to the next

I cannot wait for a pic of your tat! Sounds gorgeous!!! :)


----------



## TripleB

:rofl: Meggy, you certainly learned how to use mulitple quotes more easily! (I was also doing it the long way around!). You're right, you didn't leave us and I love that. I'm all for those new forum suggestions by the way, maybe call our one "PAL but completely bonkers and can't do this without having a laugh". Anyway, how are you doing hunni? Are you getting right back in the saddle or taking some time out? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Pretty much right back in the saddle... but I expect to lose Cycle 0 to testing mostly. We'll be trying, and I'll be temping and stuff... but I'm not going to expect anything at all. I've been stabbed with lots of needles. I intend to be stabbed with lots more on CD3! I've peed in a jug and kept it in my damn refrigerator! I'm not playing games! If there's an answer out there, I'm going to find the damn thing! The name of the game this month is WAIT, WAIT, WAIT!!!


----------



## TripleB

That sounds like a plan hunni! You'll be a human pin cushion but it'll be worth it in the end. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Exactly! I already am a human pincushion! I've been stabbed 6 times in a week, and they only got blood 3 times! :cry: I'm a hard stick... So I get to be bruised and tortured every time I go in! I'll upload a pic of my bruises as soon as my piece of shit phone will send the pic to my PC! :(


----------



## TripleB

I'm exactly the same, veins never play ball and I usually feel sick as soon as I see the needle. I had bloods done the day before my ERPC (fainted in the chair) and by the time I arrived for the op the next day they had managed to lose them all and we had to start again! Same problem with the anaesthetic canula, after the op I looked like I'd been butchered and have permanent bumps inside my wrist where the needle went in. The things we go through huh?! Upload your pics so we can share your pain. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I got it! :) Stupid freaking phone!

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1415/4606928587_d1ebd50dc2_o.jpg


----------



## Firedancer41

I got my 20 IC HPTs in the mail today, and I am so tempted to pee on one-how dumb. I am anywhere from 3-6dpo depending on what setting I have FF on. Did a OPK to somewhat satisfy, and like yesterday still nearly positive. Had 3 +OPKs this month--my chart is a mess and hard to interpret this month! So I left it at the 3dpo setting; that way maybe I'll actually be farther than I think LOL


----------



## TripleB

Megg33k said:


> I got it! :) Stupid freaking phone!
> 
> https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1415/4606928587_d1ebd50dc2_o.jpg

Ouch Megg! One to show your kids one day so they realise just what you went through for them! The highlight of your photo for me though is the snoozing kitty - cutie! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I love that cat! LOL He's my baby! :D

And, definitely a photo for the "LOOK WHAT MUMMY WENT THROUGH TO GET YOU!" book! :rofl:


----------



## Sparkly

Firedancer41 said:


> I got my 20 IC HPTs in the mail today, and I am so tempted to pee on one-how dumb.

:haha: That made me lol!! It's exactly what I was thinking the other day! I had some IC's delivered from e-bay, 30 hpt's, and 25 opk's, and I really wanted to pee on one :shrug: I'm officially bankers........just for the record.....I resisted :)


----------



## Sparkly

Ouch Megg, @ your poor arm......you've been butchered!!!!! does that happen every time??


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh my meggles, did a rookie do that to you or so? ouch!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooooh can eggwhite cm be white too?
i had a big blob of stretchy stuff but it was white, not seethrough,
like it was a mix between eggwhite and creamy...
i suppose we're on the right track, opk getting darker too, hooray


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg Before long there will be "Pregnancy with no previous losses but still pessimistic" and "Pregnancy after a loss but optimistic" sections just to keep us all straight! 

PMSL Those would be brilliant.

Sorry to see what they did to your arm.

Right, can anyone offer any suggestions as to what is going on with my stupid cycle. I got a very faint second line at 13dpo and came on the next time. It was light, then I had a night where I was heavy overnight before going light again and stopping. So only three days of bleeding instead of normal 5-6.

Today my cervix is medium and soft, tons of creamy cm (tmi), and when I took and opk because of those signs it was as dark as it was the day before my positive last month (I have them all taped to a sheet for reference purposes - I am so pathetic). But if that was the case then I would get positive tomorrow and ovulation on day 7 which is not possible.

So what the hell is going on?


----------



## TripleB

Tricky one Vick, don't suppose you've POAS on an HPT just to rule that out? I think LH detected by OPKs can fluctuate so that might account for darker line. Covering all bases, get to bed and keep doing the OPKs! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> oooooh can eggwhite cm be white too?
> i had a big blob of stretchy stuff but it was white, not seethrough,
> like it was a mix between eggwhite and creamy...
> i suppose we're on the right track, opk getting darker too, hooray

According to FF it can be white streaked.


----------



## TripleB

TB, I find it's cloudy just before it goes clear so I think you're getting near! x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Louise BFN - I guess I'll just have to see what happens


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oooh Louise - i just saw your new test. 3+ woohooo


----------



## Sparkly

Tinybutt! I'm not sure about the cm, mine has only ever been clear or blood tinged! sounds promising though

vic :shrug: not sure hun - have you taken another hpt just in case??

triple - omg you've got a 3+ on the digi already :happydance:


----------



## TripleB

Thanks ladies! I was going to wait until tomorrow as technically I'm not 5 weeks until then but we're staying at my Dad's tonight and didn't want to do it there. Didn't want to wait until Monday either so bit the bullet and was very happy to see 3+! It's going to be tricky trying to keep the secret tonight because if I say no to drink my sister will be on to me right away. Don't want to tell anyone until early scan so am going to have to subtly pass my drinks to DH!

Hopefully you're gearing up for an early ov Vick - not so long to wait!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Right, can anyone offer any suggestions as to what is going on with my stupid cycle. I got a very faint second line at 13dpo and came on the next time. It was light, then I had a night where I was heavy overnight before going light again and stopping. So only three days of bleeding instead of normal 5-6.
> 
> Today my cervix is medium and soft, tons of creamy cm (tmi), and when I took and opk because of those signs it was as dark as it was the day before my positive last month (I have them all taped to a sheet for reference purposes - I am so pathetic). But if that was the case then I would get positive tomorrow and ovulation on day 7 which is not possible.
> 
> So what the hell is going on?

something weird... or OPK's that aren't sensitive enough?
i must say, opk's for me get darker again end of my cycle/beginning new one, 
then pale and darker again around ovulation.

i'm now using different ones and i must say i'm not getting lines that are as dark as they were with the IC's,
so yeah, for me, IC's are not sensitive enough.




ooh *Louise*, 3+ !!!!!!!!! how exciting!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Ouch Megg, @ your poor arm......you've been butchered!!!!! does that happen every time??

Not every time. I have almost no visible record of where they drew in my hands or the one on my left arm... of course, my left arm was when she didn't even hit a vein and just stabbed me with a needle and dug around in my fleshy bits... so I guess there was no vein to blow out there. It does happen to me more often than not though. I really wish I'd taken pics of my arms post-ER visit when they were both black and purple from the girl (who looked about 14 yrs old) that I asked to get someone more experienced and she fecking refused. After she butchered me, I just walked out!



tinybutterfly said:


> oh my meggles, did a rookie do that to you or so? ouch!!!

Nope, the one who bruised me so badly has been at it for longer than I've been alive! :(



TripleB said:


> Thanks ladies! I was going to wait until tomorrow as technically I'm not 5 weeks until then but we're staying at my Dad's tonight and didn't want to do it there. Didn't want to wait until Monday either so bit the bullet and was very happy to see 3+! It's going to be tricky trying to keep the secret tonight because if I say no to drink my sister will be on to me right away. Don't want to tell anyone until early scan so am going to have to subtly pass my drinks to DH!
> 
> Hopefully you're gearing up for an early ov Vick - not so long to wait!
> 
> xxx

:yipee: for 3+!!! Good for you! Good for beany! 

Keeping the secret sucks. I kept my last a secret from people who live near me... not my family, but my friends who I see often. Well, I ended up having to tell them after the scan anyway, because I had to explain that I was randomly bursting into tears. So, it wasn't worth keeping the secret! :(

Of course, your scan will be lovely! So, you don't have to worry about that! :winkwink:


----------



## hoping:)

Megg your poor arm:hugs: I get like that too... small veins.

Triple- Yay for 3+:happydance:

Tiny- my ewcm is cloudy before it goes clear so ovulation must be right around the corner for you!!! How are your clomid symptoms? 

Vicki- I'm not sure about your + opk... maybe early ovulation for you?

AFM- my chart indicates that I ovulated on cd 14 but I had stronger ov cramps on cd 15:shrug: also cd 14 I had a positive opk but cd 15 was darker so who knows... at least we have all of our bases covered for either day:thumbup: As soon as I see another high temp tomorrow and ovulation is confirmed I am handing over my thermometer to DH so that I don't drive my self crazy during the 2ww.


----------



## Megg33k

Good for you, hoping! I will NEVER hand over my thermometer... EVER! LOL I can't do it!


----------



## hoping:)

lol Megg:haha:
I didn't think I could do it either but after 8 months of temping I am looking forward to a break!


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Good for you, hoping! I will NEVER hand over my thermometer... EVER! LOL I can't do it!

Im ready to hand my therm over to the garbage man! I HATE my temps! They are all over the place and so low! I just hate it!


----------



## Firedancer41

VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good for you, hoping! I will NEVER hand over my thermometer... EVER! LOL I can't do it!
> 
> Im ready to hand my therm over to the garbage man! I HATE my temps! They are all over the place and so low! I just hate it!Click to expand...

Are you sure your thermometer is working properly? 93 degrees is considered hypothermic!


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> Tiny- my ewcm is cloudy before it goes clear so ovulation must be right around the corner for you!!! How are your clomid symptoms?

haven't had cramps or headache anymore
i'm still irrational and very moody according to bf
it's true that i do snap at just the thought of him saying something in the wrong tone,
poor thing, the things he has to put up with

but personally i'm not bothered by them thehe

i think i'm starting to feel something in my ovaries again but am not sure...
i mean, earlier this evening i was convinced i had a lump in my abdomen
and i made bf feel and he was like "those are your muscles silly" lol


----------



## VGibs

Firedancer41 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good for you, hoping! I will NEVER hand over my thermometer... EVER! LOL I can't do it!
> 
> Im ready to hand my therm over to the garbage man! I HATE my temps! They are all over the place and so low! I just hate it!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure your thermometer is working properly? 93 degrees is considered hypothermic!Click to expand...

I am so sure it is working that I even went and bought another one....


----------



## Firedancer41

VGibs said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good for you, hoping! I will NEVER hand over my thermometer... EVER! LOL I can't do it!
> 
> Im ready to hand my therm over to the garbage man! I HATE my temps! They are all over the place and so low! I just hate it!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure your thermometer is working properly? 93 degrees is considered hypothermic!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sure it is working that I even went and bought another one....Click to expand...

Then that is quite puzzling indeed! Sorry I don't have anything more for ya! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> lol Megg:haha:
> I didn't think I could do it either but after 8 months of temping I am looking forward to a break!

And... I, on the other hand, decided that the only real bright spot in my current bad situation is that I get to start temping again! I love it! I'm crazy, I know! :(



VGibs said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good for you, hoping! I will NEVER hand over my thermometer... EVER! LOL I can't do it!
> 
> Im ready to hand my therm over to the garbage man! I HATE my temps! They are all over the place and so low! I just hate it!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure your thermometer is working properly? 93 degrees is considered hypothermic!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sure it is working that I even went and bought another one....Click to expand...

Okay... I mean this in the nicest way possible... but you're chart is freaking psycho! WTF? 93 is seriously unusually low! Do you have thyroid problems? PCOS? Both?!?! Maybe the combo of thyroid with PCOS could make them jump like that and be so low... but I really don't think that's what it is! Are you temping orally or vaginally? I'm super interested in trying to help you figure it out... I really am! I've never quite seen a chart like yours! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I started temp'ing vaginally and it seems to be "warmer" but I also do not sleep well at all. I havent since puberty. I got screened for every thyroid issue out there and I have a normal and healthy thyroid. Also got bloods and ultrasound done for PCOS and nothing there either. 

My mother said when I was little she had to convince doctors I had a fever because my temp has always been really low. IDK...my chart is whacky.


----------



## Megg33k

Off topic, but I only just noticed your avatar! I LOVE IT! <3 Max!

Hmm... I'm glad you don't have PCOS or thyroid issues! I honestly didn't figure it was either... but worth asking! Tell me more about your erratic sleeping! What's your most common night like? Maybe we can work something out for better accuracy!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think I might have a bit of a problem. You know I said the other day that my cervix and cm were all weird for 5dpo. I had got a line the day before my period arrived and then my period came so thought onwards and upwards.

It was only 3 days though and only 12 hours of heavy before going to light again. I took another test yesterday morning and it has a second line. I asked on fertility friend waiting to test forum and others could see it too.

I am really worried now because with the bleed, the test being so light now and everything that if I am actually pg I am convinced that it would be ectopic or something.


----------



## debgreasby

I see the line, maybe test again with FMU and see if it gets any stronger x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i do see something, definatly test with fmu

if it's still fainter, it is possible something went wrong, but since you've had a bleed and
the test are fainter, my gyn would conclude nature is taking care of it by itself,
i hope it's nothing like that though and that you're just pg after all :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> i do see something, definatly test with fmu
> 
> if it's still fainter, it is possible something went wrong, but since you've had a bleed and
> the test are fainter, my gyn would conclude nature is taking care of it by itself,
> i hope it's nothing like that though and that you're just pg after all :)

It is darker than the one I got the day before the af but they are both so incredibly faint that my hcg must be really low.

I dont actually care about not being pg this month but I do care if there is something up that'll stop me trying for a while. I was kind of hoping it was me going mad but everyone can see the line too. I think I will make a drs appt tomorrow to see if they will do a beta and see what is going on.


----------



## SmileyShazza

Congrats on the BFP Fluffyblue :)

Afternoon all

The wedding yesterday was lovely, had a fantastic day from start to finish :D The groom looked very dapper and the bride looked beautiful. The food was so yummy and it was just perfect. 

The only thing that went wrong was that AF decided to turn up last night for some reason three days friggin early :growlmad: :( I have no idea why on earth she came early :shrug: but that means my cycle last month was only 24 days which is quite short :( am hoping that this doesn't mean my body is going back to a 23/24 day cycle :wacko:

Think I'm going to ring the doctors tomorrow to make an appointment to touch base and let them know we are retrying and haven't managed to fall yet as it will be 6 months since the ERPC on 1st June and because of my age I'd rather get it down on paper that we are trying now and having difficulties so that it cuts down time later on if we need assistance.


----------



## debgreasby

Sorry to hear the :witch: arrived early! How rude!


----------



## TripleB

I see a faint line Vickie but given the bleeding and your current temps I think it suggests chemical rather than anything more sinister. Good idea to go to the docs though and find out for sure. xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> I see a faint line Vickie but given the bleeding and your current temps I think it suggests chemical rather than anything more sinister. Good idea to go to the docs though and find out for sure. xxx

Yeah I would have thought so too but the test today is darker than it was before my period arrives so if it was a chemical they shouldn't be getting darker should they?

I don't mean to sound heartless but tbh I am not bothered by a chemical, I certainly wouldn't get overly emotional about it after having lost her but an ectopic would be a nightmare as you can't try for three months after that.

I know I sound a heartless bitch.


----------



## TripleB

You don't sound heartless at all Vickie, we all have different circumstances and I can understand what you mean about a chemical in this situation. I'm not sure if that's what happened to me last month but I just wanted to draw a line under it any move on to the next cycle. An ectopic is a different story because it impacts on your ability to try and therefore your ability to heal after Isabella. If it does turn out to be chemical then there is a school of thought which puts you more fertile for the next cycle - again, could have happened to me but not sure. Oh and on the tests, there are different levels of dye in different batches of the same brand even so that could account for it being darker on the one this morning. Think you need some answer from the docs. xxx


----------



## TripleB

SmileyShazza said:



> Congrats on the BFP Fluffyblue :)
> 
> Afternoon all
> 
> The wedding yesterday was lovely, had a fantastic day from start to finish :D The groom looked very dapper and the bride looked beautiful. The food was so yummy and it was just perfect.
> 
> The only thing that went wrong was that AF decided to turn up last night for some reason three days friggin early :growlmad: :( I have no idea why on earth she came early :shrug: but that means my cycle last month was only 24 days which is quite short :( am hoping that this doesn't mean my body is going back to a 23/24 day cycle :wacko:
> 
> Think I'm going to ring the doctors tomorrow to make an appointment to touch base and let them know we are retrying and haven't managed to fall yet as it will be 6 months since the ERPC on 1st June and because of my age I'd rather get it down on paper that we are trying now and having difficulties so that it cuts down time later on if we need assistance.

Hun, just posted on your journal about maybe seeing the docs if you're worried. Can't do any harm. So glad you had a great time at the wedding, don't let that damned witch ruin your weekend. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Shazza - Sorry about the :witch:! :(

Vickie - You do NOT sound like a heartless bitch! Its very understandable! I do see the line... you're not seeing things that aren't there! As far as getting darker... Could you try something other than an IC with FMU tomorrow? Some people say it takes forever to get a strong line on an IC. So, maybe try and FRER or something and see what it says?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Shazza - Sorry about the :witch:! :(
> 
> Vickie - You do NOT sound like a heartless bitch! Its very understandable! I do see the line... you're not seeing things that aren't there! As far as getting darker... Could you try something other than an IC with FMU tomorrow? Some people say it takes forever to get a strong line on an IC. So, maybe try and FRER or something and see what it says?


I did use a frer yesterday but don't think I saw anything (maybe a hint but I think it was the antibody strip). Today I used a different IC type to see if maybe it was abad batch but it still had two lines.

I need to see the dr tomorrow I think.


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Off topic, but I only just noticed your avatar! I LOVE IT! <3 Max!
> 
> Hmm... I'm glad you don't have PCOS or thyroid issues! I honestly didn't figure it was either... but worth asking! Tell me more about your erratic sleeping! What's your most common night like? Maybe we can work something out for better accuracy!

Well if I worked a full day I go to bed at about 7:30 or 8. I normally get to sleep around 9. I wake up around 12, again at 1;30, again at 2;30 then 3:30 4 and 4:30. I wake up A LOT. I normally get up for my day at 4:30 though because I have to commute and be at work for 6. Ive tried temping everytime I get up but it's a lot of work ya know??? Im hoping the B12 works for the restless nights because it is supposed to help with that!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> I don't mean to sound heartless but tbh I am not bothered by a chemical, I certainly wouldn't get overly emotional about it after having lost her but an ectopic would be a nightmare as you can't try for three months after that.
> 
> I know I sound a heartless bitch.

you're not a heartless bitch, i'm not bothered by chemical ones either,
i can't properly explain but i can accept them better bc it went wrong right away,
like, something was very wrong at the very beginning and ...well just not meant to be.
but with mc's...it was there and it was growing and..bah!

i've had an ectopic and i didn't have to wait to try, it depends on how your doc takes care of it.
if nature takes it course (like it did for me) you can start trying agian right away.
if they remove it with surgery (like my friend) you wait untill you've had AF, then try again.
only if they give you that shot of "meth..x.." something you have to wait 3 cycles

take care!!!


----------



## maratobe

hello!!!!!
how is everyone??? feels like forever since i have been in here!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aussiettc

wow i'm gone for 2days and there's so much to catch up on.
Hope you get some answers vickie
Deb looks like we're going to be cycle buddies again woohoo.
megg i yhope the next time you're a pin coushin you have someone gentle

AFM i'm on ccd12 and will start with my OPK soon. i haven't been ttemping cause i keep forgeting and i think i'll lease it that way untill after i get a +OPK so i jjust have a relaxed cycle


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Shazza - Sorry about the :witch:! :(
> 
> Vickie - You do NOT sound like a heartless bitch! Its very understandable! I do see the line... you're not seeing things that aren't there! As far as getting darker... Could you try something other than an IC with FMU tomorrow? Some people say it takes forever to get a strong line on an IC. So, maybe try and FRER or something and see what it says?
> 
> I did use a frer yesterday but don't think I saw anything (maybe a hint but I think it was the antibody strip). Today I used a different IC type to see if maybe it was abad batch but it still had two lines.
> 
> I need to see the dr tomorrow I think.Click to expand...

I think the doctor may be the best option! :hugs: I can't wait to hear what you find out! I hope its good news! :)



VGibs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Off topic, but I only just noticed your avatar! I LOVE IT! <3 Max!
> 
> Hmm... I'm glad you don't have PCOS or thyroid issues! I honestly didn't figure it was either... but worth asking! Tell me more about your erratic sleeping! What's your most common night like? Maybe we can work something out for better accuracy!
> 
> Well if I worked a full day I go to bed at about 7:30 or 8. I normally get to sleep around 9. I wake up around 12, again at 1;30, again at 2;30 then 3:30 4 and 4:30. I wake up A LOT. I normally get up for my day at 4:30 though because I have to commute and be at work for 6. Ive tried temping everytime I get up but it's a lot of work ya know??? Im hoping the B12 works for the restless nights because it is supposed to help with that!Click to expand...

You're going to think I'm nuts, but I think you should try temping at midnight! If you're in bed by 7:30 or 8, I'm assuming you're already in a pretty relaxed state by the time you fall asleep. You only need about 3-4 consecutive hours for accuracy! So, I'd say midnight is the only time you can accurately temp! What's the worst that could happen? :)



tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> I don't mean to sound heartless but tbh I am not bothered by a chemical, I certainly wouldn't get overly emotional about it after having lost her but an ectopic would be a nightmare as you can't try for three months after that.
> 
> I know I sound a heartless bitch.
> 
> you're not a heartless bitch, i'm not bothered by chemical ones either,
> i can't properly explain but i can accept them better bc it went wrong right away,
> like, something was very wrong at the very beginning and ...well just not meant to be.
> but with mc's...it was there and it was growing and..bah!
> 
> i've had an ectopic and i didn't have to wait to try, it depends on how your doc takes care of it.
> if nature takes it course (like it did for me) you can start trying agian right away.
> if they remove it with surgery (like my friend) you wait untill you've had AF, then try again.
> only if they give you that shot of *"meth..x.."* something you have to wait 3 cycles
> 
> take care!!!Click to expand...

methotrexate :)



maratobe said:


> hello!!!!!
> how is everyone??? feels like forever since i have been in here!!!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm okay! How are you? I've missed you in here! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

im sorry megg....been crazy busy with everything and i feel like i should deff come back more often!! feel out of the loop hahaha
xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg I think that's a good idea - she might get some more accurate temps at midnight. There is nothing to say it has to be morning, just that it is the same time everyday and after 3-4 hours sleep so that should work shouldn't it?

I am going to go and get a drs appt in a bit.

TB - that's what I think. A line then period arrives is easy to get your head round although a bit annoying, the 5 week miscarriage was upsetting and losing Isabella tore my heart out. I think the further I get the harder it is to cope with. I am worried if it was ectopic that they would give methotrexate like they did to my friend and she had to wait 3 months. I am getting ahead of myself though as it's probably nothing.


----------



## Megg33k

Mara - Don't apologize, silly! I was just saying that I like having you around! Haha! Out of the loop for sure though! This moves fast some days! :shock:

Vickie - Good luck at your appointment! I hope all is well! :hugs: Do report back as soon as you can! Your on my mind!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> methotrexate :)

yes that! lol i can never ever remember the name of that stuff
even if it does have a funny name if i pronounce it in dutch
it kind of reads like "meto-trekzaad", meaning meto-pulling-seed hahaha



maratobe said:


> hello!!!!!
> how is everyone??? feels like forever since i have been in here!!!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hellow!
i'm doing ok, i'm waiting for my positive opk
my gyn told me that most of his patients got a positive opk day 14
guess i will not be that lucky as they are still quite faint, i'll see what today's opk brings.
if i don't get a positive opk i guess i'll call them to ask if this is normal and what i should do




Vickieh1981 said:


> TB - that's what I think. A line then period arrives is easy to get your head round although a bit annoying, the 5 week miscarriage was upsetting and losing Isabella tore my heart out. I think the further I get the harder it is to cope with. I am worried if it was ectopic that they would give methotrexate like they did to my friend and she had to wait 3 months. I am getting ahead of myself though as it's probably nothing.

i really hope it's either nothing or a very good sticky bean if it is something :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> TB - that's what I think. A line then period arrives is easy to get your head round although a bit annoying, the 5 week miscarriage was upsetting and losing Isabella tore my heart out. I think the further I get the harder it is to cope with. I am worried if it was ectopic that they would give methotrexate like they did to my friend and she had to wait 3 months. I am getting ahead of myself though as it's probably nothing.
> 
> i really hope it's either nothing or a very good sticky bean if it is something :)Click to expand...

Thanks. I went to the dr but tbh it's really really annoying. I thought they would take bloods there or refer to the epu but noooooo, that'd be too easy for the nhs lol. I have to go to A&E and I am not sure I can do that. I have kids with me and can't really sit with them for three hours or so.

I might have to wait till John gets home and go tonight.


----------



## VGibs

Well I tried temping after the first time I woke up last night and it was nice and high! I am pretty sure that once AF gets here I am going to wipe out my old temps and start anew with the cycle.


----------



## dawny690

If I lived nearer vickie I would come babysit for you xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Awww you are a sweetie.

I've started bleeding again now. Not sure what's going on. Stupid periods.


----------



## dawny690

Grrr why is your body being so mean :hugs: xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

welcome back mara, it good having you around.

vickie - i hope you work it out soon. 

TB - fingers fxed for getting a +OPK soon

Megg - hope you get the results you want soon and the witch comes so you can get your bloods done too.

danwy - hope your pregnacy is going well for you.

Vgibs - hope you can work out a good cycle using midnight temps

if i missed anyone i'm sorry

AFM i have my family flying in on thursday so a very busy weekend so i wont be around very much

has anyone heard from Deb she's gone AWOL


----------



## Firedancer41

Today is my second day of 5dpo since FF changed its mind and moved my o day by one. But now it's given me solid CHs so I'll take it. I do think my coverline is too high, so I am resolving not to read too much into it if a temp or 2 takes a dive (and 2dpo already did!)

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rmar

Hey, back ready to begin to TTC and would love to join into the TTCAL Chart stalkers.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b54d6

Here is my chart. It is only the first cycle after miscarriage but my HCG levels are low enough to ovulate. I don't know if I will, though.

Wishing everyone lots of luck and positive vibes.


----------



## debgreasby

I'm still here :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hope it's positive wednesday or friday, bc OH has a day off thursday already and saturday is a free day anyway,
would be good days for an IUI lol

and i do feel something in my ovaries... mostly left... but sometimes on the right too...ooooooh twins hahaha


----------



## dawny690

Im good thanks aussie xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Welcome, Rmar! :hugs: Wish you didn't have to be here! But, you'll be much easier to stalk now! 

Good luck with ov'ing all around! I'm still waiting on AF. I have the stupidest chart ever right now... I hate it! :( Its like 2 screens across... *sighs*


----------



## Vickieh1981

Am back from my 4 hour wait in A&E - it's just ridiculous. HOw can it take that long to get a gynae registrar to see me?

Anyway she said she is not particularly worried, everything is consistent with it being an early miscarriage and I should get myself referred to the recurrent miscarriage clinic having had three in a row but I am under them already anyway.

Oh and that I should wait for one af before trying, hmmm I think not.


----------



## VGibs

Just found out my dead beat ex and his ex con girlfriend just had a baby girl... :'(


----------



## Vickieh1981

VGibs said:


> Just found out my dead beat ex and his ex con girlfriend just had a baby girl... :'(

Always a kick in the teeth to hear of losers having a baby isn't it. :hug:


----------



## VGibs

Vickieh1981 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> Just found out my dead beat ex and his ex con girlfriend just had a baby girl... :'(
> 
> Always a kick in the teeth to hear of losers having a baby isn't it. :hug:Click to expand...

Kick in the teeth, nose, throat, and possibly ovaries. I've never wanted a shot of Jack Daniel's this badly in my life.


----------



## hoping:)

Welcome Rmar:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie - I guess "not worried" is good? I don't know! Glad you know you don't need to wait a cycle!

VGibs - Ugh, honey! :hugs: That's pretty awful! :cry: Poor kid!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh and the best part. They have a machine that tells them pregnant or not pregnant so I guess the sensitivity is less - so since it came back not pregnant they weren't particularly interested.

And I said to her but this is the test I took this morning and she said "I dont' know how home tests work so there is no point me looking". How can a gynae registrar not know that?


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ makes you wonder how certain ppl got their jobs no?

*VGibs*, so sorry to hear that, can only imagine how hard that must be!
like Vickie said, feels like a slap in the face hearing of losers having babies while ppl
who can provide them with anything they need and more have to struggle.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Oh and the best part. They have a machine that tells them pregnant or not pregnant so I guess the sensitivity is less - so since it came back not pregnant they weren't particularly interested.
> 
> And I said to her but this is the test I took this morning and she said "I dont' know how home tests work so there is no point me looking". How can a gynae registrar not know that?

OMG! How can they not know how it works? Even if she didn't need to know for her job, does she NOT have a television? REALLY? I was having a laugh at another friend's story on here because she got a BFP and went to her doc to get it confirmed and the woman asked when her LMP was... She told her and the woman said something about that not being possible because "urine tests don't work until 2 weeks after a missed period." How can someone be that stupid?


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies

Vickie, sorry the hospital were rubbish (is that FPH?). At least it shows that HCG is low so probably a dodgy test or chemical rather than ectopic. She obviously knows nothing about women TTC if she told you to wait a cycle - they didn't even tell me that after my ERPC! 

So where is everyone? Gearing up for ov TB? I can see that clomid gave hoping that textbook CD14 ovulation and 5dpo already! Hope the witch arrives with you soon Megg, would be good if she would steer clear of those in the 2WW - perhaps you could give her a bashing so she stays away for good after her visit!

xxx


----------



## VGibs

Ok...so since Megg told me to start temping after I wake up the first time my temps have been nice and high. When I put in my temps this morning FF gave me friggin dotted CH's again. And told me that I am 3 DPO. FALSE! I even have a neg OPK to back it up this time. Im DEF going to wipe out this chart after I see AF!


----------



## posh

:hi: tripleB! How are you?

I'm just waiting for Friday to come - start of the SMEP! we are gonna be knackered, but if we get the right result its well worth it!

How is everyone on here - anyone heading into the 2WW?


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ makes you wonder how certain ppl got their jobs no?.

It's certainly does



Megg33k said:


> OMG! How can they not know how it works? Even if she didn't need to know for her job, does she NOT have a television? REALLY? I was having a laugh at another friend's story on here because she got a BFP and went to her doc to get it confirmed and the woman asked when her LMP was... She told her and the woman said something about that not being possible because "urine tests don't work until 2 weeks after a missed period." How can someone be that stupid?

I find it a bit worrying tbh. I mean I know us girls are obsessive but these are basic things that they should know surely?



TripleB said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Vickie, sorry the hospital were rubbish (is that FPH?). At least it shows that HCG is low so probably a dodgy test or chemical rather than ectopic. She obviously knows nothing about women TTC if she told you to wait a cycle - they didn't even tell me that after my ERPC!
> 
> xxx

Yeah it was Frimley. It can't be a dodgy test as they are all showing a faint line. They did bloods so I am going to ring EPU in a couple of days and see what they came back at. 



posh said:


> :hi: tripleB! How are you?
> 
> I'm just waiting for Friday to come - start of the SMEP! we are gonna be knackered, but if we get the right result its well worth it!
> 
> How is everyone on here - anyone heading into the 2WW?

What is the sperm meets egg plan - does it just tell you when to do it and stuff?


----------



## posh

Hi Vickie - you :sex: every other day from day 10, and also start testing with Ov sticks. When you get a positive you :sex: that day and 2 in a row, miss one night then :sex: the next. Need some stamina, but seems to have great results! I use to temp and chart but since my MC I thought I would try something different!


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop whoop positive OPK today! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> So where is everyone? Gearing up for ov TB? I can see that clomid gave hoping that textbook CD14 ovulation and 5dpo already!
> 
> xxx

i saw, i'm so insanely jealous! lol
i'm on CD15 and still a negative opk! if it hadn't been for clomid i would have ovulated already.
knowing my luck i'll ovulate this weekend or so


----------



## VGibs

debgreasby said:


> Whoop whoop positive OPK today! :happydance:

Get dancin Deb! What kind of opk's do you use??? Im wondering what a + IC looks like is all!


----------



## posh

Great news Debs! Get :sex:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Great news Debs


----------



## debgreasby

I'm using ICs from Amazon. Would post a pic, but can't find my PC lead lol.


----------



## VGibs

So those who have been stalking my bizarre post-MC hypothermic temps...I entered all my temps into MyFertilityCharts.com and it seems to coincide with my OV date on 6 of May...I had a low temp that day but a huge spike the day before. And it coincides with the wee bit of EWCM I was able to get. So I am going to go ahead and input a + OPK on that day and see what FF comes up with!


----------



## hoping:)

TB- I read that ov can happen anywhere between 5-10 days after the last clomid pill. Ovulation has to be right around the corner. I'm excited to see your results with IUI and clomid... sure to be a :bfp:!

Vicki- sorry you are having so much trouble with the hospital

Deb- Yay for + OPK:thumbup:

VGibbs- I'm glad to see Megg's suggestion worked:)

Triple- Yep... text book ovulation. I don't think I've ever ovulated this early since last mc! I officially handed over the thermometer yesterday so this 2ww will be a little boring but hopefully more relaxed:thumbup: I'm trying to not pay too much attention to my symptoms since clomid can give off preggo symptoms. My bbs are super sore and I have some cramps but that is about it.


----------



## tinybutterfly

10 days... hmm that means O in two days... my opk's don't look like it's that near but i can hope haha!

i reaaaaallllly want a dark dark dark opk tomorrow!!!


----------



## TripleB

Good stuff hoping, I've got high hopes for you this cycle. You too TB, ov will be with you soon and it'll be a good strong clomid egg - or two! Yay for +ve OPK Deb, back to usual after your wonky cycle last month. 

AFM posh, I feel like shit today and I'm happy about it!

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah for feeling like poop Louise!!


----------



## Tulip

Catch that eggy Mrs Greasby! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> Catch that eggy Mrs Greasby! xx

Yes boss, right away boss! ;) ;)


----------



## VGibs

Nuthin like :sex: on demand! hahaha Our men must just LOVE us!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in to say HI! Annoyed with docs today... so, feeling a bit anti-social!


----------



## VGibs

Megg33k said:


> Just popping in to say HI! Annoyed with docs today... so, feeling a bit anti-social!

Damn Doc's! Chin up sweetie pie!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, VGibs! :hugs: The whole thing is in the "docs, testing" thread! Blah!


----------



## Rmar

Meg- Hope you are feeling a lot better soon.

VGibs- They are really low temperatures. Hope your body can get sorted soon.

I have a feeling I Ov'd yesterday. I am getting a lot more EWCM post m/c than before. I'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## VGibs

CRAMPS!!! CRAMPS!!! IM HAVING CRAMPS!!!!!!! Yay! Ive never been so happy to have friggin cramps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: YAY FOR CRAMPS! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

PINK CM!!!

:yipee::happydance::wohoo::happydance::yipee:

​


----------



## Rmar

Woohoo Meg!

I had a doctors appointment, today. My blood test came back as everything healthy except my progesterone levels hadn't come in. I'm guessing they returned to low because of my temperature. He was talking about waiting until I get my first AF because of not knowing whether my body is ready.

I feel like I have recovered even though it wasn't very long ago. It has been 9 days since I have had red blood and 6 days of EWCM. Anyone got any ideas on my chart?


----------



## Megg33k

I'd say O is very, very close!


----------



## tinybutterfly

still negative opk, baaah!

something is up though bc that area is sensitive and i feel some cramping every now and again
but my opk's don't even get darker... from day 12 'till now, they all look the same, grmbl


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls sorry i've been awol.
I'm getting busy as i have family visiting tomorrow. But really thats not whats getting to me at the moment. DH has been busy at work and is just not interested in anything anymore. Sorry TMI we havn't DTD for about 6 days now, and have only done it 3 times since the start of this cycle. Its not like him at all. He usually wants it every day at least so i'm worried that something else is up. He's not reallly talking to me att the moment cause i shouted at him to help with the kids. So basically i'm depressed and not sure i'll have a husband by next month. :cry::cry:

Sorry girls just needed to let it all out.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: aussie xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> hi girls sorry i've been awol.
> I'm getting busy as i have family visiting tomorrow. But really thats not whats getting to me at the moment. DH has been busy at work and is just not interested in anything anymore. Sorry TMI we havn't DTD for about 6 days now, and have only done it 3 times since the start of this cycle. Its not like him at all. He usually wants it every day at least so i'm worried that something else is up. He's not reallly talking to me att the moment cause i shouted at him to help with the kids. So basically i'm depressed and not sure i'll have a husband by next month. :cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry girls just needed to let it all out.

(((aussie))) 

of course you'll have a husband next month, don't worry
stress at work, that's probably all it is


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry you are going through a rubbish time Aussie. I hope that your husband is in a better mood soon


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: Aussie, i'm sure you will be back on track soon. xxx


----------



## maratobe

hugs aussie :hugs: hope things get back on track soon xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- yay for pink cm:thumbup:

Aussie- I'm sure everything will be ok:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

we had an apointment at the fertility clinic today.... and wow...

basically i don't have to take metformin, he says it's "ancient"
instead he wants me in for a laparascopy june 7!

of course bc he scared the OH that i might have another ectopic and bleed etc,
OH is now thinking the most fatalistic thoughts and refuses to do IUI before i've had the surgery making sure everything is ok

aargh so basically i've taken clomid for nothing and i've been moooooody for nothing!

i hope he comes around and we at least get to try one IUI before surgery


----------



## TripleB

Wow TB, your fertility specialists don't hang around! Did he say anything about having IUI before the op? Glad you don't have to take the metformin as it was making you ill. Glad that things are moving along for you hun.

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

that it was a bad idea to have IUI if it wasn't even sure my tubes weren't blocked (since previous pregnancy was ectopic)
and that if i was his wife/daughter he'd want the surgery first to be sure.
but my regular gyno said he didn't want to do the surgery on me bc i don't have a history of infections etc
and that the chances that my tubes are actually blocked are minimal

yes, they work fast... eventhough he's the busiest fertility specialist in our country,
but the man works from 7am 'till 9pm... and i believe he often works in the weekends too

i shouldn't make this so difficult i guess... i said before we'd take a two month break, and this fits in the break..

i don't know... i'd just really really realllly want to be pregnant before my due date


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> hi girls sorry i've been awol.
> I'm getting busy as i have family visiting tomorrow. But really thats not whats getting to me at the moment. DH has been busy at work and is just not interested in anything anymore. Sorry TMI we havn't DTD for about 6 days now, and have only done it 3 times since the start of this cycle. Its not like him at all. He usually wants it every day at least so i'm worried that something else is up. He's not reallly talking to me att the moment cause i shouted at him to help with the kids. So basically i'm depressed and not sure i'll have a husband by next month. :cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry girls just needed to let it all out.

Awww! :hugs: I'm sure he's just stressing about work! The best thing you could do is ask him about it, honey! Don't just let your mind make up the worst possibilities! I'm certain you'll still have a husband next month!



tinybutterfly said:


> we had an apointment at the fertility clinic today.... and wow...
> 
> basically i don't have to take metformin, he says it's "ancient"
> instead he wants me in for a laparascopy june 7!
> 
> of course bc he scared the OH that i might have another ectopic and bleed etc,
> OH is now thinking the most fatalistic thoughts and refuses to do IUI before i've had the surgery making sure everything is ok
> 
> aargh so basically i've taken clomid for nothing and i've been moooooody for nothing!
> 
> i hope he comes around and we at least get to try one IUI before surgery

At least June 7 is right around the corner! Good on him for being proactive!



tinybutterfly said:


> that it was a bad idea to have IUI if it wasn't even sure my tubes weren't blocked (since previous pregnancy was ectopic)
> and that if i was his wife/daughter he'd want the surgery first to be sure.
> but my regular gyno said he didn't want to do the surgery on me bc i don't have a history of infections etc
> and that the chances that my tubes are actually blocked are minimal
> 
> yes, they work fast... eventhough he's the busiest fertility specialist in our country,
> but the man works from 7am 'till 9pm... and i believe he often works in the weekends too
> 
> i shouldn't make this so difficult i guess... i said before we'd take a two month break, and this fits in the break..
> 
> i don't know... *i'd just really really realllly want to be pregnant before my due date*

Me too, honey! :hugs: I've come to accept that its almost impossible for me at this point, and I think its a good part of why I've been so sad lately! When is yours?

I've needed a little rant about this, and I guess I may as well now that its been brought up!

When I lost the first... I just knew I'd still have a baby by Christmas 2010! And, then I was going to! And, now that's out the window... utterly impossible now! And, now I'm facing the fact that I likely WON'T be pregnant by June 27. I have just over a month from today... Looks like tomorrow will be CD1. So, the scary part is that I would have just enough time to get a BFP (if I was the luckiest person alive) and then probably find out in August that it stopped growing too! I just can't comprehend any situation that ends in a living, breathing baby! Hell, I can't comprehend a fetal heartbeat! All I get is an empty sac and broken heart... over and over again. :cry: How do I stop hurting for long enough to be happy for a minute?


----------



## puppymom32

Hugs Meggs I know how hard it is but when it doesnt hurt so much u will find the courage to be strong trust me u r alot stronger than u think.


----------



## Megg33k

puppymom32 said:


> Hugs Meggs I know how hard it is but when it doesnt hurt so much u will find the courage to be strong trust me u r alot stronger than u think.

I would have to be! The way I feel right now, the only way to go is up I guess! The imminent bleeding (though needed and welcome sort of) is really breaking my heart!


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I'm sorry you are feeling so down:hugs: I too have never even gotten to see a heart beat so it is hard for me to imagine bringing home a healthy baby sometimes. I know it sucks to hear this but it will get better with time. The first couple of months after the last mc I was so scared that we would never find out what was going on and that it would keep happening over and over. Once I got my positive results for MTHFR I felt like I could breath again. I was so sure that I would be pregnant by my first dd (Oct 31) and when that one came and went I figured I would be pregnant by my second dd (Jan 7) but obviously that did not happen. Regardless of how long it is taking to fall pregnant this time I am better able to cope with my losses and I know that it will happen for me... for all of us. I really hope through all of your blood work and tests they find out the problem and it is easily fixable. It is hard to over come a loss so take all the time you need and we are all here for you:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Bugger me...I think I may have to have a D&C after all....I took a HPT because I am a POAS addict and because I have been waiting very imaptiently for AF to come back so I took it to see if I had any HCG left and because I wanted to make sure I wasn't growing a bean. Sure enough about 30 min later I saw a faint little line. I got bloods taken last week so I hope we will know soon if I have HCG in there still. What I don't understand though is that when I had my blood drawn in emergency the night they said it was negative and then my doctor said I still had HCG in my system.....how the heck is that possible???


----------



## Megg33k

hoping - Hopefully, we both get a real baby ASAP! :hugs: We'll get through it together!

VGibs - That's very confusing! :hugs: Hope you get an answer very soon! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Vgibs - I am not sure on that. I hope the blood results give you more answers.

WTF is going on with my chart this month? My temps are all over the place. Normally they fall beautifully and keep falling until ovulation and then go up. So once again I am not hopeful this month before I even get to ovulation


----------



## Sparkly

Morning all, sorry I haven't posted for days!.....I haven't really felt in the mood to.

:hugs: To you megg, you're so good at keeping us all feeling upbeat and positive, I'm so sorry you're feeling low chick xxx

tinybutt - The lap sounds like a good idea hun, and June 7th is really close!

vgibs - There could be a possibility of a small bit of tissue still clinging on, a d&c might be the way to go?

As for the rest of us, I think we all need a group hug :hugs:

AFM - my pma has slipped almost completely, I have just had the weirdest period of my life - 2nd since my m/c. CD2 was very very heavy, and I was passing loads of big clots, on closer inspection (as you do!!) some of them were like chunks of tissue, the largest like a big kidney bean with a red bloody tail!!!! My stomach was so swollen I looked 8 months pregnant!! no joke - my DH even looked at me and said wtf is going on with your belly? I'm hoping to get an appointment with my doc this afternoon....as usual I won't hold my breath! I've googled and I'm sure they were polyps :growlmad: so it looks like I'll prob need a scan at the least, I just hope there's no more, but I expect that there is, just my luck really :( So ttc is on hold until I find out what's going on.....if it's not one thing it's another eh???


----------



## Megg33k

Not sure, Vickie! TTC blows!

:hugs: Sparkly! Hope they get you sorted ASAP!

AFM... Its 2:30am, I have to be up at 8am, and I'm still awake because I'm cramping and my nose is all stopped up! UNHAPPY!


----------



## Sparkly

Poor you megg xxx
Have you taken some strong painkillers? A hot water bottle works well for me too! Hope you're feeling better in the morning, and get some sleep hun :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

The cramps aren't as bad as the nose! They aren't "strong painkillers" level... just annoying me while I struggle to breathe! I took some Mucinex stuff and its helping. But, my nose got dried out and raw over the last few days (probably all the crying, tbh), and now I have a scab right inside the left nostril! IT HURTS! And, its obnoxious! Blah! What I'm saying is that I'd gladly change worse cramps for un-stifled (Is that a word?) breathing! 

It doesn't help that I went to see "Letters to Juliet" today... Cry, cry, cry! It was really very sweet and cute... but CRY, CRY, CRY!!! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

Sparkly said:


> tinybutt - The lap sounds like a good idea hun, and June 7th is really close!
> 
> AFM - my pma has slipped almost completely, I have just had the weirdest period of my life - 2nd since my m/c. CD2 was very very heavy, and I was passing loads of big clots, on closer inspection (as you do!!) some of them were like chunks of tissue, the largest like a big kidney bean with a red bloody tail!!!! My stomach was so swollen I looked 8 months pregnant!! no joke - my DH even looked at me and said wtf is going on with your belly? I'm hoping to get an appointment with my doc this afternoon....as usual I won't hold my breath! I've googled and I'm sure they were polyps :growlmad: so it looks like I'll prob need a scan at the least, I just hope there's no more, but I expect that there is, just my luck really :( So ttc is on hold until I find out what's going on.....*if it's not one thing it's another eh*???

yes seems like it doesn't it!

the chunks are probably lining of your uterus and your body cleaning up thoroughly,
i've had that too the first AF after mc, i passed a cloth that i was convinced was baby,
i even imagined a spine and little hands and feets...
i'm still not sure if my gyno was right when he said that was uterine lining and it can take on the oddest shapes

june 7 is close idd!
but i'm scared for the general anaesthesia... just be put to sleep and
then wake up and not remember much, i'm going to be scared i think, brrrr



Megg33k said:


> Me too, honey! :hugs: I've come to accept that its almost impossible for me at this point, and I think its a good part of why I've been so sad lately! When is yours?
> 
> I've needed a little rant about this, and I guess I may as well now that its been brought up!
> 
> When I lost the first... I just knew I'd still have a baby by Christmas 2010! And, then I was going to! And, now that's out the window... utterly impossible now! And, now I'm facing the fact that I likely WON'T be pregnant by June 27. I have just over a month from today... Looks like tomorrow will be CD1. So, the scary part is that I would have just enough time to get a BFP (if I was the luckiest person alive) and then probably find out in August that it stopped growing too! I just can't comprehend any situation that ends in a living, breathing baby! Hell, I can't comprehend a fetal heartbeat! All I get is an empty sac and broken heart... over and over again. :cry: How do I stop hurting for long enough to be happy for a minute?

(((hugs)))

mine is july 18

same story a bit... we started trying in 2008 with the idea that it might take a bit,
but still hoping for a 2009 baby...that didn't work out and i then really set my mind on a 2010 baby!
and then i got my wish... just as i wanted it, a summer baby the year i turned 25.
when that went wrong i managed to settle with a winter baby but i was devastated
that that didn't work out anymore either

bah... it's all just bah for us isn't it (((squeezes you)))


----------



## Firedancer41

This 2ww is doing my head in!!!

I keep playing around with FF...I do think it's right on the advanced setting, saying I am 8dpo, but if I change it to the research setting, it moves my ov date back making me 12DPO, and makes my chart look pretty LOL


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: everyone xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg i'm getting some BD tonight
the boy doesn't think the chance it might happen now isn't that high anyway...
i "forgot" to inform him that the vitamins he has been taken might have helped,
and i also didn't tell him about the EWCM this afternoon

*beams with evilness*
this way i can still get in some shot at a bfp this month at least
my opk today was quite dark, so i think it might be positive tomorrow (i hope so)
then saturday evening last day of having sex for a few days (OH needs to give a sample again)

keep fingers crossed for me ladies!


----------



## debgreasby

good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Yes... Bah for us! *squeezes back* Yay for a chance this month though!

Lisa - Definitely pretty if you're 12dpo! VERY PRETTY!

Dawn - :hugs:

AFM... CD1! :happydance: & :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I need advice... QUICK! I got an appointment for 1:30pm tomorrow with my doc! I have a list of blood tests that I want to have run! I don't know how she'll feel if I tell her I got it off of the internet though! I need a good story! It doesn't have to be super detailed... she won't ask! But, I need something better than "the internet says..." to tell her! 

This is the list:

FBC - including ESR
Iron, Ferritin, B12, B6
TSH
FSH, LH, E2
lgE, lgA
Antinuclear antibodies
Cardiolipin antibodies
Lupus anticoagulant
Thrombophilia studies
Prolactin
Progesterone
T3, T4
Total Testosterone
Free Testosterone
DHEAS
Androstenedione
SHBG
Fasting Insulin
MTHFR

What do I tell her? Even if it seems far fetched... try me... ya never know!


----------



## TripleB

Sneaky TB, I like your style!

Oooooh your chart is looking pretty FD! The OPK matches the earlier ov too - exciting!

Crikey Megg, not sure what to advise! In all honesty, you're an intelligent woman who's done her research, does it matter that your source was the internet? Use your powers of rational explanation and I'm sure you'll persuade the doc. If not, hissy fit and threats time. Good luck! xxx


----------



## VGibs

Tell her you talked to a "friend" who is a Naturopath and she suggested you get those bloods drawn. If she roll's her eyes at the "nature" aspect tell her "friend" used to be an MD but found Naturopathy far more fufilling.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Naturopath might be good! She might not even need the "story"... I'm just going to ask at first, and then add it depending on the face she makes when she looks at the list! LOL


Thanks, both of you! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Changed FF to advanced and it makes me 3 DPO not 2! Yay, 1 day less to wait ;)


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay! good for you Deb!!!



afm, judging by today's very faint opk and yesterday's that was quite dark,
i have to conclude that i have to see the one from yesterday as "positive",
meaning i should have had the IUI somewhere today
that's not happening but at least i seduced him into some BDing yesterday,
so sex late last night (aka midnight) or IUI somewhere this morning or afternoon,
hope it's good for something!


----------



## tinybutterfly

wondering... does clomid make your cycles longer? (assuming you don't have 40 days cycles to begin with of course)

FF says ovulation is today, whoohoo! and i wonder if i can expect af in 10/12 days or will it take longer?


----------



## TripleB

No idea about the clomid making cycles longer TB but your chart looks good for ovulation today - or even yesterday depending on what your temps do over the next few days.

Yay for knocking a day off the 2WW Deb!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i doubt my temps will go much higher, they have been at post-o level since day 13
i cannot imagine them shooting up 'till over 37.5, but we will see...
i thought hoping said that clomid screws with your temps too (that explains those two peeks i have this month)

i am curious to see what my temps will do over the coming few days idd

am glad i no longer have the ovulation pains, yesterday our cat was playfully jumping
on my tummy (that's a canonball of 12lbs landing on you), maaaan that HURT!!!
but this morning it felt alright, thankgod


btw Louise, do you have a preggo journal on here we can stalk?
*will find out soon enough bc she'll stalk you to find it right after hitting "save"*


----------



## Rmar

I haven't had a temperature rise yet but my CM and CP is no longer showing fertile signs. I wonder if I am even going to ovulate this cycle. Wouldn't be a big suprise as it hasn't been very long since our loss.


----------



## SimplyRhi

Hi Ladies, I wondered if you wouldn't mind having a look at my chart?
I've only just started temping again as of Monday. 
I had some bleeding on the Monday (it stopped that night) - then thursday's blood test my HCG went to 280 and EPU confirmed MC and then Friday/Sat I had bleeding..... So I had NO IDEA where to start cd1?! So I put it as the Monday that the bleeding started, and started my temps again....

What do you all think? Am i coming up to O or is it too soon? already been?! I'm so unsure..... We are TTC now, and not waiting for AF, but there's not been much action this week cause i've been feeling so sick! :(

Any advice would be great!! Thanks !!xx


----------



## TripleB

No preggo journal yet TB - might consider it when I've had my first scan - need actual proof this is really happening!

Rmar you might ovulate a lot later this cycle so don't lose hope.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> wondering... does clomid make your cycles longer? (assuming you don't have 40 days cycles to begin with of course)
> 
> FF says ovulation is today, whoohoo! and i wonder if i can expect af in 10/12 days or will it take longer?

A stronger ovulation can produce a longer LP. So, you might have more than 10-12 days to wait!



Rmar said:


> I haven't had a temperature rise yet but my CM and CP is no longer showing fertile signs. I wonder if I am even going to ovulate this cycle. Wouldn't be a big suprise as it hasn't been very long since our loss.

I think you might get a temp rise tomorrow! FX'd! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I found my saliva microscope :yipee: couldnt find that for agesssssssssss :lol: xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

no idea what it's for but YAY YOU!!!! hahahaha


----------



## dawny690

Its simular to opk but uses saliva to see what's going on xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh is that the thingy you can use over and over again?

man, i'd waste gallons of spit if i had it lol


----------



## dawny690

tinybutterfly said:


> oooh is that the thingy you can use over and over again?
> 
> man, i'd waste gallons of spit if i had it lol

Yes just clean it and use again has a built in light too :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm back from docs! I love that woman... I really, really do! :happydance:

So, I'm not diabetic (shocking, right?)... Actually, I knew I wasn't... It was just the "fasting" blood sugar of 140. She told me she was flipping out... "OMG! Is she out there somewhere not knowing that she's diabetic? With blurry vision? Passing out in the mall?" I :rofl: at her! She also said that my urine test stuff came back fine... so, I asked about all the faintness. She said that my urine isn't "broken"... its just not "like most other people's urine." She said that they don't know why, but some people just don't get the regents absorbed into their urine like most people. The tests are made the way they are because "most people" can use them accurately. I cannot. She basically said not to think of myself as "broken"... because there is no "fix"... I'm "just different and have to accept that." So, that's the story of my pee. Want the best part? She (finally!!!) agreed to do betas for me whenever a situation was unclear!!! I told her I couldn't get anyone to do beta HCG's for me, and she said that she'll make sure I get them in her office whenever I need them!!! I'm SO excited! Especially since I've been accused so many times of not being willing to get blood tests for one reason or another... Its nice that I'll never have to hear it again! I FINALLY have someone who will do HCG for me!

She also said that Illinois is a very different medical community than anywhere else she's been (Indiana, Michigan, etc)... because the doctors in those places consistently want and try to help. Here... They just want to pass you off to someone else! But, she's not passing me off! I was so happy that I could have cried!

She's looking for a doctor who will do certain tests that she can't perform based on her orders. Like, she wants me to get an HSG... She was shocked that I'd not had one! So, that should be in the works. She was shocked that I hadn't had the tests on the list I gave her too! She said most of them should have been done over a year ago!!! :shock:

So, while I'm horrified at a lot of the doctors who have failed me... I'm VERY EXCITED that she's working so hard for me! She said she'll do her best to become the doctor I need her to be since no one else wants to help me! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

So, I'm down another 7 vials of blood. She didn't do the entire list, as she said it was just too much blood at one time! So, she did the ones she felt were most important first! 

I got:

CBC - including ESR
Iron, Ferritin, B12, B6
FSH, LH, E2
Antinuclear antibodies
Cardiolipin antibodies
Lupus anticoagulant
Prolactin

My TSH had just been tested 2 weeks ago. My progesterone WILL be tested at 7dpo (also horrified that everyone had refused to do that one)!

Anyway, those are the ones that she thought were most pertinent at this moment. She said we'd move on to the others if these didn't show anything. She's thinking it could be some sort of autoimmune disease though... Said it would explain it. So, maybe! It would be treatable, which is good! Prednisone through 1st Tri is apparently the way to get around that if I have one.

I don't know what else to say! I'm just hopeful finally!!! I can't believe that she's actually HELPING me! I'm so, so, so happy today! Love to Dr. Lashunda Williams! <3


----------



## Rmar

That sounds great, Meg! I am so glad you have found a supportive doctor who is going through those tests with you. It is amazing to think of those other doctors who wouldn't do them. Makes me angry thinking about them!


----------



## debgreasby

Hmm, i think my chart is a bit weird..... not had a sharp rise, just a gradual one.


----------



## TripleB

Different is good Deb! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good point - i will cling to this hope lol


----------



## Megg33k

It is gradual, Deb... but definitely looks like O! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow Meggles, sounds like you've hit the jackpot in doctorland hahaha!!! very happy for you!


don't know what temp to take...
woke up this morning feeling so hot, but temp only 36.7
then bit later it was 37.2...
i think if i play with ff a bit, if i take 36.7 it will change today to my O day in a few days
but 37.2 just fits better in general imo

eta: oooh it changes my O day to thursday instead of friday...sweeet!


----------



## Rmar

tb, I sometimes play with my temperatures especially if I take them at different times than usual. That temperature goes a bit better with your OPK. 

On a side note, your pre O temps are like my post O temps. It is amazing how different other peoples set point in temperature is.


----------



## VGibs

Weird...my temp has been the same for two days and now FF gave me new friggin dotted cross hairs. My AF is supposed to be due today and now they give me crosshairs. UGH


----------



## tinybutterfly

Rmar said:


> tb, I sometimes play with my temperatures especially if I take them at different times than usual. That temperature goes a bit better with your OPK.
> 
> On a side note, your pre O temps are like my post O temps. It is amazing how different other peoples set point in temperature is.

i know, mine weren't always like this
before my mc it had normal looking charts, with pre-O temps not going over 36.5

is why my gyno prescribed me metformin and clomid to take care of my hormonal imbalance.
but clomid screws with temps so i can't really see if it worked or not.
not that i'm complaining, i usually manage to find an O date hehe
and i definatly felt O this cycle so i'm temping for the sake of temping and
keep my chart uptodate in case i need it as research data for later
<== is a research nerd lol


----------



## puppymom32

Yay for Oing Tiny!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks, yes finally, about time! hahaha


something i'm wondering... and i might make this into a thread itself elsewhere someday...

but yes, i've read quite a few times now already that women say "midwife felt my tummy and said uterus measures around 5/7/9/x weeks"

so my question is... HOW does midwife know? and what does she feel exactly? i can push and prode all day in that area and not feel anything


----------



## debgreasby

the uterus doesn't usually rise up out of the pelvis till around 12 weeks so i'm not sure what she'd be feeling at 5/7/9 weeks. I know that mine popped up earlier with each subsequent pregnancy, i have no muscles left lol!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh good, then i'm not weird for not feeling anything apart from my muscles tensing every time i try haha


chart is looking goooood btw!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Yey for ov tinybutt :thumbup:

As for the uterus feeling, they seem to know exactly where to push and prod though.....and also they have to (sorry tmi time!!) put fingers inside and push down at the same time to have a good feel :blush: Not sure what it achieves but all the gyne's seem to do it to me :shrug:


----------



## Firedancer41

Yesterday I started spotting and felt sure AF was on her way. My lower back aches like it always does, and I have pre-AF cramps. BUT, today, no more spotting, even after :sex:, and my temp went up...I took an IC and there is a faint line (and yes, this time I read it correctly LOL)

I am now waiting until 5p (3 hours from now) to take a FRER.


----------



## Sparkly

I'll be watching for updates firedancer......the countdown has started 3 hours from now :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Thanks...now I don't know what to do with myself! haha


----------



## mandy121

can any one stalk my chart please and all comments needed ty ladies


----------



## Firedancer41

mandy121 said:


> can any one stalk my chart please and all comments needed ty ladies

Looks like cd10 was o day...A couple more high temps should confirm it...


----------



## mandy121

i though cd 10 too but i tried puttin fake temps in for few days and it gave me yesterday or today for o


----------



## Sparkly

I would agree with firedancer mandy looks like cd 10/cd 11 was the day, you'll prob get your crosshairs with a couple more higher temps


----------



## Sparkly

Firedancer41 said:


> Thanks...now I don't know what to do with myself! haha

Sit there cross-legged lol!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

mandy121 said:


> i though cd 10 too but i tried puttin fake temps in for few days and it gave me yesterday or today for o

Probably because of the second +opk? I originally had 3 +s, but I removed the last 2 and my chart seemed to make more sense.


----------



## mandy121

Firedancer41 said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> i though cd 10 too but i tried puttin fake temps in for few days and it gave me yesterday or today for o
> 
> Probably because of the second +opk? I originally had 3 +s, but I removed the last 2 and my chart seemed to make more sense.Click to expand...

shall i remove the last pos so it just have one pos then ? x


----------



## Firedancer41

mandy121 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> i though cd 10 too but i tried puttin fake temps in for few days and it gave me yesterday or today for o
> 
> Probably because of the second +opk? I originally had 3 +s, but I removed the last 2 and my chart seemed to make more sense.Click to expand...
> 
> shall i remove the last pos so it just have one pos then ? xClick to expand...

I don't know TBH...Mine could still be wrong. I only changed mine today, but perhaps I am only 9 dpo as it was before, I got a :bfp: on a FRER but it is super light, just as the IC was... I'm going to do the other one in the a.m. with FMU...


----------



## mandy121

Firedancer41 said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> i though cd 10 too but i tried puttin fake temps in for few days and it gave me yesterday or today for o
> 
> Probably because of the second +opk? I originally had 3 +s, but I removed the last 2 and my chart seemed to make more sense.Click to expand...
> 
> shall i remove the last pos so it just have one pos then ? xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know TBH...Mine could still be wrong. I only changed mine today, but perhaps I am only 9 dpo as it was before, I got a :bfp: on a FRER but it is super light, just as the IC was... I'm going to do the other one in the a.m. with FMU...Click to expand...

ok ill leave it few days for now then ,, and sounds like congrats for u hun xx


----------



## VGibs

Girls....Im looking at a BFP...but I dont know if it is remnants from my MC or a new one! UGH


----------



## Firedancer41

VGibs said:


> Girls....Im looking at a BFP...but I dont know if it is remnants from my MC or a new one! UGH

Can you share the link to your chart? The one in your siggy goes to your memorial site...


----------



## Firedancer41

mandy121 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> i though cd 10 too but i tried puttin fake temps in for few days and it gave me yesterday or today for o
> 
> Probably because of the second +opk? I originally had 3 +s, but I removed the last 2 and my chart seemed to make more sense.Click to expand...
> 
> shall i remove the last pos so it just have one pos then ? xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know TBH...Mine could still be wrong. I only changed mine today, but perhaps I am only 9 dpo as it was before, I got a :bfp: on a FRER but it is super light, just as the IC was... I'm going to do the other one in the a.m. with FMU...Click to expand...
> 
> ok ill leave it few days for now then ,, and sounds like congrats for u hun xxClick to expand...

Now I put mine back, because I think 10dpo explains how light they are. All cycle long I kept switching it back and forth to see both options LOL


----------



## VGibs

My chart is WAY to haywrie.....seriously its insane for amillion different reasons. *I gotta fix that link* 

But read my lil story and see what you think... https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/334239-simultaneously-excited-scared-death.html


----------



## mandy121

oh lol.. ,, well looks like u got bfp any way ,, gl hunny xx


----------



## mandy121

sorry got question,, i took my temp half hour ealrier on cd 12 and at 5,30 it was 97.60 and on the adjuster thing on ff it said it would be 97.70 at 6 am and thats wen i temp normaly ,, and ive got the 5,35 temp in at 97.60 but if i put 97.70 it sys im 3dpo now ,, wat should i do leave it or change it ??


----------



## Firedancer41

mandy121 said:


> sorry got question,, i took my temp half hour ealrier on cd 12 and at 5,30 it was 97.60 and on the adjuster thing on ff it said it would be 97.70 at 6 am and thats wen i temp normaly ,, and ive got the 5,35 temp in at 97.60 but if i put 97.70 it sys im 3dpo now ,, wat should i do leave it or change it ??

I am no expert, but after charting a few months, I realized I really shouldn't use the adjuster if I could help it, it was more accurate to just use the temp I got even if it was a half hour or 45 minutes earlier than my normal wake time.
You can make a note of it in the notes section and play around with it later if your chart is still not clear (I've been changing mine 5 ways til Sunday for the past week LOL)


----------



## mandy121

ty ive just made a note and see how it goes lol ..x


----------



## TripleB

Oooooooh FD! Sounds promising hun, can't wait for you to test in the morning! Puppymom too, maybe the pact is back in action! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Amy, Lisa, and uhm... err.... VGibs (because I don't know your real name)! EEK! Maybe the pact thing should come back! WOW! I think I'm mentally stable enough to work on it tonight maybe! :)

Many, many CONGRATS all around! :yipee:


----------



## Rmar

Congrats on all of the lovely BFP's!


----------



## VGibs

hahaha Megg...my name is Virginia


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- your doctor sounds awesome:thumbup:

TB- Yay for ovulation:happydance:

Firedancer & VGibs- congrats on the :bfp:s:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Aerdrie

wow, so much to catch up on! Congrats on the :bfp: 's YAY!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats to the :bfp: yay! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

congrats Virginia and Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what awesome news to wake up to!

why can't i find Amy's post? *feels dumb*
maybe i'm not well awake, i'll check later again


----------



## VGibs

Thanks you guys! I have offcially gone against doc's orders and got knocked up RIGHT after my MC! Its too wild!


----------



## VGibs

OH and for all you ladies who witnessed my INSANE charts......I have been at the same temp for THREE days....I had to do it twice yesterday to make sure I wasnt going insane!


----------



## aussiettc

Ok so i'm back after a long week.

Firstly - CONGRATS to all the BFP wow, i swear every time i'm away for more than a day someone gets a BFP. 

AFM my mother has gone home after 4 busy days filled with lotts of walking and stress (mum and i dont agree to often cause she always buts in to everything and her excuse is i'm their grandmother i can do that) Seriously i told my now 10 year old son (happy birhtday james for 22/5) not to talk ahead of me cause he almost got ran over by a car at the lights and she says it Ok cause i said he could walk ahead!!!!! No worries mum i'll let my son get hit by a car cause you said it* OK!!!!!!* Anyway she gone and life will get easier. I"m now a solicitor and can practice law in Australia anytime i want after 10 long years of studying :happydance::happydance:
Then i come home and take an OPK last night and tonight to see myself getting dark lines:thumbup: which means 1 - i might O this cycle and 2 - a shorter cycle for me which means that i'mm closer to my next lot of blood tests and staring injectables to make me ovluate and get my twins (fxed). Its been a great weekeend for me alround:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Rmar

Lol, Virginia, going against the doctor is so badass.

Do you have a link to your chart? I can't find it on the front page.


----------



## VGibs

No but here....https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0


----------



## Rmar

Congrats on becoming a solicitor, Aussie. Sorry about your stressful time with your mum. Yay for the OPK!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh congrats aussie!!!! well done!!! what a relief ey!


----------



## Sparkly

congrats to the :bfp:'s :happydance:

Aussie - congrats to you too :flower: and a pos opk :happydance: You'll be an up the duff solicitor in no time :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Hmm, i think my chart is a bit weird..... not had a sharp rise, just a gradual one.

It does look like you ovulated though - I think you are fine.



tinybutterfly said:


> oh good, then i'm not weird for not feeling anything apart from my muscles tensing every time i try haha
> 
> 
> chart is looking goooood btw!!!

I can't feel anything much until I am about 20 weeks even when they say - feel the top of your uterus there lol. Great news about ovulation.



mandy121 said:


> i though cd 10 too but i tried puttin fake temps in for few days and it gave me yesterday or today for o

I think day 13 - if you get another couple of high temps you should get cross hairs.



VGibs said:


> Girls....Im looking at a BFP...but I dont know if it is remnants from my MC or a new one! UG

Excellent news - don;t worry about ignoring your drs. I did the exact same thing after my five week loss.

Megg - great news that you have a wonderful doctor. I am glad you now have a reason why your tests never got dark.

AFM - Darkening OPKs since yesterday, should be positive tonight and ovulate tomorrow based on the last couple of months.


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!!
lots going on here....so im gonna go back and read through it all hahaha
im off to the gyno tomorrow!! im a little worried on what he is gonna say and suggest!!
but i have my fingers crossed he will clean my tubes out....my doctor thinks thats the best idea!!
xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Question ~ got up at 4.40 to watch Lost (!) took my temp and it was 98. Used the corrector to my usual time and got 98.47.

Which temp do you think i should use???


Oh, morning everyone!


----------



## aussiettc

Deb i'ld go with the 98 looking at your chart. If you use the higher one you might get a huge drop tomorrow and get all worried about it. If you use the lower one when get another rise tomorrow you know things are good:thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Morning Deb, I take it you like Lost then?!

I would go for 98 and the wrong time for an open circle, that high one looks a bit mad. Have to say I think your chart looks really promising!

Hey mara - good luck at the docs sweetie, don't be scared :hugs:

Aussie, congratulations on qualifying, that's ace! I'm a solicitor too.

Happy Monday to everyone else, at least the sun is shining (well it is in the UK so high chance it is everywhere else!) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Probably 98. Just note the other temp and change it later if it seems more logical! Honestly, it doesn't matter too much at 6dpo, iykwim?

Morning.... err.... Night! LOL


----------



## aussiettc

i have to tell you all that i finally know what DH problem was the last week and a half. He was worried that he wouldn't get all his work done in time to spend the few days off with me. He's a lot better now iykwim!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Morning ladies
My temp has shot up today....but I am only cd10, cbfm still on low, but I'm still feeling ill...is this why? anyone know do I make a note of it on my chart?


----------



## debgreasby

Glad things back to normal Aussie!

Right, will use the 98 temp due to popular demand!

I am not sure if i like my chart right now, we'll see. This is my last chance to be preggo before Charlie's due date! 

Lost one of the most awesome shows ever created! I will miss it :cry:


----------



## Sparkly

FX'd for you Deb....temps look good though :flower:

Say no more about lost......I'm about to go and watch it.....


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, I'm not saying a single word about it!


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> i have to tell you all that i finally know what DH problem was the last week and a half. He was worried that he wouldn't get all his work done in time to spend the few days off with me. He's a lot better now iykwim!!!!

Glad things are back to normal, sweets! :)



Sparkly said:


> Morning ladies
> My temp has shot up today....but I am only cd10, cbfm still on low, but I'm still feeling ill...is this why? anyone know do I make a note of it on my chart?

Yes, probably the reason for the spike. Just mark the check box next to "illness" in the "Specific Situations" area! :hugs: Feel better!



debgreasby said:


> Glad things back to normal Aussie!
> 
> Right, will use the 98 temp due to popular demand!
> 
> I am not sure if i like my chart right now, we'll see. * This is my last chance to be preggo before Charlie's due date!*
> 
> Lost one of the most awesome shows ever created! I will miss it :cry:

I know what you mean, honey! My last chance before my EDD too! :hugs: Hopefully things will go well for us both!


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks Megg, duely done xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

debgreasby said:


> Question ~ got up at 4.40 to watch Lost (!) took my temp and it was 98. Used the corrector to my usual time and got 98.47.
> 
> Which temp do you think i should use???
> 
> 
> Oh, morning everyone!

goood morning!

personally i'd take 98 if you slept at least a good 4 hours
and if i'm not really sure-sure, i sometimes take the average of both and then
make a note of it on that day in case i want to play around with temps few days later (as i've done today since ff decided not to find O anymore after today's temp)

i really really really hope this is it for you!


maratobe said:


> hey girls!!
> lots going on here....so im gonna go back and read through it all hahaha
> im off to the gyno tomorrow!! im a little worried on what he is gonna say and suggest!!
> but i have my fingers crossed he will clean my tubes out....my doctor thinks thats the best idea!!
> xxx

good luck at the doctor's!!!


TripleB said:


> Happy Monday to everyone else, at least the sun is shining (well it is in the UK so high chance it is everywhere else!) xxx

lol, yes we have sun too :)
yesterday afternoon it was 30°C (86°F) in my garden *loves*
you having a day off too? for us today is an extra holiday, i guess elsewhere too



aussiettc said:


> i have to tell you all that i finally know what DH problem was the last week and a half. He was worried that he wouldn't get all his work done in time to spend the few days off with me. He's a lot better now iykwim!!!!

veeerrry happy for you that it was just work stress :)

"tooold ya so" ;)


----------



## TripleB

No day off here TB, we have to wait until next Monday (by which time it will be raining of course!) xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping is building the suspense with her no-temping strategy :p


----------



## Vickieh1981

Aussie - I am glad you know what was wrong with hubby and it's nothing bad.

Deb - everything crossed for this month, I know how important it is to be pg before your due date.


----------



## Rmar

I need a bit of help with my chart. Putting in todays temperature gave me cross-hairs but when I adjust CM for one day it changes.

On CD17, I had a tiny bit of CM in the morning but it was pretty much creamy after that so I charted it as egg-white because it says to note the most fertile CM.

With EWCM for CD17, it gives me cross-hairs for CD18. With creamy CM, it gives me cross-hairs for CD15.

Which do you think is ovulation day, if at all?


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think I would put ovulation at day 15 based on all the other signs but if you base it just on temps it could be either day.

When I was pregnant with Isabella I had EWCM at 5dpo and got all confused. I think I'd stick with how it is for now.


----------



## tinybutterfly

in all honesty, i'm doubting between day 15 and 18 myself
but that's based on my own experiences, i always thought i O'd when my temp was the lowest
but FF always said it was a few days later.

know what... pick the one that gives you the best PMA :)


----------



## debgreasby

tinybutterfly said:


> in all honesty, i'm doubting between day 15 and 18 myself
> but that's based on my own experiences, i always thought i O'd when my temp was the lowest
> but FF always said it was a few days later.
> 
> *know what... pick the one that gives you the best PMA *:)

Good idea!!


----------



## posh

Congrats on the BFP's - lets hope this is a start of some PMA! :happydance:


----------



## posh

Whats going on with me? Well think I am about to Ov, been getting darker OPK's so it should be today. Been having EWCM since thursday so that will put my cycle length completely wrong! I calculated from MC, so it might not be a true reflection of my cycle.
Just had a lovely, relaxing cycle really. No temp or chart to be found anywhere! :happydance:


----------



## Rmar

Thanks guys. For now, CD15 gives me the best PMA because CD18 means bd happened 4 days before ovulation.


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> hoping is building the suspense with her no-temping strategy :p


lol:) It is driving me nuts nut knowing where my temps are at:wacko: I'm due af anywhere from tomorrow- Thursday. I started having af cramps last night but they have stopped so I guess it is just a waiting game now...


----------



## TripleB

Very exciting hoping! I had AF cramps too and they turned out to be BFP cramps which lasted for the first week. Fingers crossed for you hun! xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I can't remember if I updated on me or not. I had a positive opk this morning and seem to be fading now so should ovulate today or tomorrow.


----------



## puppymom32

tinybutterfly said:


> congrats Virginia and Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what awesome news to wake up to!
> 
> why can't i find Amy's post? *feels dumb*
> maybe i'm not well awake, i'll check later again


Tiny,
Cuz I didnt post anything my FF just showed positive. Still waiting on bloods and scan before I post a ticker with my two ectopics I have to be a little cautious.


----------



## hoping:)

Vicki- Yay for impending ovulation :thumbup:
Puppymon- Congrats on the :bfp::happydance:

Triple I sure hope they are :bfp: cramps. I plan on testing Friday so FX:thumbup:


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck hoping mine were the same way felt very much like AF cramps.


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar said:


> I need a bit of help with my chart. Putting in todays temperature gave me cross-hairs but when I adjust CM for one day it changes.
> 
> On CD17, I had a tiny bit of CM in the morning but it was pretty much creamy after that so I charted it as egg-white because it says to note the most fertile CM.
> 
> With EWCM for CD17, it gives me cross-hairs for CD18. With creamy CM, it gives me cross-hairs for CD15.
> 
> Which do you think is ovulation day, if at all?

My OH says CD15, and he's good with charts! :)



tinybutterfly said:


> in all honesty, i'm doubting between day 15 and 18 myself
> but that's based on my own experiences, i always thought i O'd when my temp was the lowest
> but FF always said it was a few days later.
> 
> *know what... pick the one that gives you the best PMA *:)

Best idea EVER!



posh said:


> Whats going on with me? Well think I am about to Ov, been getting darker OPK's so it should be today. Been having EWCM since thursday so that will put my cycle length completely wrong! I calculated from MC, so it might not be a true reflection of my cycle.
> Just had a lovely, relaxing cycle really. No temp or chart to be found anywhere! :happydance:

Glad you're relaxed! That's wonderful! Everything crossed for you!!! :hugs:



Rmar said:


> Thanks guys. For now, CD15 gives me the best PMA because CD18 means bd happened 4 days before ovulation.

Yay! :happydance:



hoping:) said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> hoping is building the suspense with her no-temping strategy :p
> 
> lol:) It is driving me nuts nut knowing where my temps are at:wacko: I'm due af anywhere from tomorrow- Thursday. I started having af cramps last night but they have stopped so I guess it is just a waiting game now...Click to expand...

Its driving us nuts too! LOL Good luck, hun!



Vickieh1981 said:


> I can't remember if I updated on me or not. I had a positive opk this morning and seem to be fading now so should ovulate today or tomorrow.

Ooh! Get to :sex:!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Soooo, interesting turn of events... Doctor's office called this morning and needs me to come in for a blood pregnancy test due to "some elevated levels"... WTF? I cannot possibly be pregnant! Its not within the realm of 'things that can happen at this juncture.'


----------



## tinybutterfly

puppymom32 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> why can't i find Amy's post? *feels dumb*
> maybe i'm not well awake, i'll check later again
> 
> Tiny,
> Cuz I didnt post anything my FF just showed positive. Still waiting on bloods and scan before I post a ticker with my two ectopics I have to be a little cautious.Click to expand...

oooooooooooh!!! congratulations!!!!!
when is the scan? i know what you mean, i've had an ectopic myself and that
means i will not be completely "whooohooo yay" over my bfp untill after my scan



Megg33k said:


> Soooo, interesting turn of events... Doctor's office called this morning and needs me to come in for a blood pregnancy test due to "some elevated levels"... WTF? I cannot possibly be pregnant! Its not within the realm of 'things that can happen at this juncture.'

wow, that would be weird idd!
not that i don't wish it upon you but yes...odd
unless your levels went back to zero a while before the negative bloodtest
and your period was a heavy implantation bleeding...

now in all honesty, how tickled are you to POAS?


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Tiny 1st set of bloods today second set Wed and then scan will be sometime next week when I am closer to 6 weeks to early to see much but if the bloods are doubling that will be 1 step closer.


----------



## puppymom32

Megg33k said:


> Soooo, interesting turn of events... Doctor's office called this morning and needs me to come in for a blood pregnancy test due to "some elevated levels"... WTF? I cannot possibly be pregnant! Its not within the realm of 'things that can happen at this juncture.'


Wow Megg I dunno :shrug:I pray and hope its a miracle. :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

hi all. ff still not put o day for me but i think i have o not sure wen though ,, see im lost again lol x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Soooo, interesting turn of events... Doctor's office called this morning and needs me to come in for a blood pregnancy test due to "some elevated levels"... WTF? I cannot possibly be pregnant! Its not within the realm of 'things that can happen at this juncture.'

When will you be going in? That is weird isn't it?


----------



## hoping:)

wow Megg... that is a bit weird. I hope everything gets sorted:flower:


----------



## dawny690

:shock: Megg miracles do happen every single day so I suppose it could be possible hun F'X xxxx


----------



## Rmar

Meg, Fx for good things to happen!

Mandy, I would say Ov, too. See what happens with your temperatures in the next few days.


----------



## aussiettc

Megg fxd for you hope you get some answers soon.

Hoping i'm with you on the wishing i had temped to know where i am.i got +OPK (well kinda but that as good as it gets for me) 2 days ago and decided to temp today just to get some cross hairs on FF and my temp was really low. Urggggggggggggg!!!:growlmad: so annoyed right now.

Guess well both just have to wait and see.

I hope i get my AF early this month cause i need to have blood test done and not allowed untill next month


----------



## hoping:)

^^I was doing fine with not temping until a few days ago because now I am nearing the end of my cycle and hate not knowing if my temp is up or down... I think I would drive myself even more mad if I didn't temp until ovulation. I also hate that my LP is not consistent so af could be due anywhere between tomorrow and Friday:dohh: I hope you get your ovulation sorted out... have you tried anymore opks after the first positive?


----------



## maratobe

well girls....im now going on clomid!! :happydance:
but it sucks cause i start next cycle cause im already in too far with this cycle....doctor said i have a nice matured eggy waiting to pop out in the next 3-5 days!! and i have to get bloods done in 10 days and then start clomid and then have CD21 bloods! and i will see him again in 7 weeks!!
he said that i should throw my themometer away hahaha cause it will only tell me when i HAVE ovulated and for me with my all over the place cycles, it doesnt help much.....but of course im not going haha i just got my new one in the mail today....except its in ferenheight.....so a bit confusing!
hope every one is well xx


----------



## Megg33k

So... Don't get excited. As far as I'm concerned, the blood test was to RULE OUT PREGNANCY instead of really testing to confirm it. No praying or FX'ing necessary! Its not really in the realm of possibilities! I can't see when it could have happened since I'm on CD5. 

Anyway, the reason for the blood test is likely NOT good. :( I had elevated levels of C-Reactive Proteins and SED Rate... which is indicative of either pregnancy or an autoimmune disease. So, when my HCG comes back negative tomorrow and my ANA comes back positive (both of which I'm nearly certain of), we'll have to start trying to track down which autoimmune disease I have. They're never curable... but they are manageable and don't preclude me from having a successful pregnancy. I just would need treatment throughout the pregnancy to allow it to progress. It would explain the early losses.

I'm scared shitless, atm. I didn't really see this coming, even though I knew it was one possibility!

On the bright side, my ovaries are ACE! FSH was 3.4 and LH was 3.6! :happydance:

P.S. Not peeing on a stick. No point. She told me that the regents don't filter into my urine because "its different than the norm"... So, I'd just be wasting my time. I'll know tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Megg33k

After a bit of reading... I might have located some shred of hope that I don't actually have an autoimmune disease! No guarantees, but I will be bringing it up to my doctor tomorrow!

Apparently, ESR (SED Rate) can be elevated slightly when pregnant OR menstruating! I was on CD2 and definitely still bleeding! It was 24 with a normal range of 0-20.

Also, CRP (C-Reactive Protein) is often elevated in obese adults! Well, they've got me there! 

So, maybe I was just fat and bleeding? It wouldn't necessarily put me closer to an answer regarding the losses, but its better than an incurable disease! Maybe we should all cross our fingers and pray after all! LOL


----------



## Rmar

I really hope you get a good answer. One that can bring you closer to holding a beautiful baby in your arms.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Rmar! 

Honestly, seeing my FSH in the normal range was almost enough to make me overlook the other issues at hand! I've been SO afraid of POF... I was in tears driving over to get my results for fear that my ovaries were failing me! But, she was very clear... "Nuh uh! You're ovaries are KICKIN'!" :rofl: I <3 my doc! Haha! She's great!

Ooh! Your chart is REALLY pretty! FX'd! :)


----------



## mandy121

can any one help me as my temp dipped today and i think i have o but ff ait gave me crosshairs , please help im lost


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg you made me lol there when you said fat and bleeding. I really hope that there is nothing wrong


----------



## aussiettc

mandy121 said:


> can any one help me as my temp dipped today and i think i have o but ff ait gave me crosshairs , please help im lost

try taking out the second +OPK and see what you get


----------



## mandy121

It will say i o day 10 so shall i take 2nd one out and leave it out sorry for caps


----------



## Megg33k

LOL Vickie! Yeah, well... Its all true! Can't wait for my results! Anxious!


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck Megg:thumbup:


----------



## hoping:)

So I went home this afternoon and used an opk... it was almost positive:thumbup: I did one on Sunday and it was super faint and the one I did yesterday was darker but a thin line. They are progressively getting darker so I hope it is a good sign! I've also been getting nose bleeds on and off... not sure if it is because the weather is getting warmer...


----------



## tinybutterfly

keeping fingers crossed for you meggles!!!
it's good to read your optimistic messages, that doc really is good and CARING!!!
if she were a bf, she'd be a keeper lol!

all i can think of mandy is a huuuge implantation dip :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> So I went home this afternoon and used an opk... it was almost positive:thumbup: I did one on Sunday and it was super faint and the one I did yesterday was darker but a thin line. They are progressively getting darker so I hope it is a good sign! I've also been getting nose bleeds on and off... not sure if it is because the weather is getting warmer...

ooooh good signs!!!
wish i could test for you hahaha :p

when will you be testing for real???


----------



## mandy121

tinybutterfly said:


> keeping fingers crossed for you meggles!!!
> it's good to read your optimistic messages, that doc really is good and CARING!!!
> if she were a bf, she'd be a keeper lol!
> 
> all i can think of mandy is a huuuge implantation dip :)

ty hun ive tok 2nd okp out and i got day 10 for o and i think that right and the 2nd okp caught the end of surge ,, ty again x


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> So I went home this afternoon and used an opk... it was almost positive:thumbup: I did one on Sunday and it was super faint and the one I did yesterday was darker but a thin line. They are progressively getting darker so I hope it is a good sign! I've also been getting nose bleeds on and off... not sure if it is because the weather is getting warmer...
> 
> ooooh good signs!!!
> wish i could test for you hahaha :p
> 
> when will you be testing for real???Click to expand...

I am trying to hold out until Friday... but I'm not sure if I can. Maybe I will buy some cheap tests tonight so I don't have to waste the good ones! I've also been having globs of creamy/ew cm:thumbup:


----------



## puppymom32

So ladies got my bloods back this morning HCG was great at 1983 but progesterone was low at 6.9 good is 15+ feeling pretty low now but only 4+2 or 4+3 doc is putting me on progesterone pills I hope its not too late for them to work. Go back tomorrow to see if HCG is doubling or not.


----------



## debgreasby

> I've also been having globs of creamy/ew cm

Oooh me too! How very exciting! I'm due AF Sunday, but testing pretty much every day between now and then lol. Good luck, hope it's a good sign for both of us!


----------



## TripleB

Exciting times hoping and Debs, it would be AWESOME if you both got BFPs this month. 

Glad your getting some decent attention Megg.

Everything crossed for you puppymom.

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg you go girls!!!! go score that bfp!!! and pls don't wait 'till friday!
that's sooooo far away

*tries to push her cheapies through the screen*


----------



## hoping:)

FX for you puppymom:flower:

Lol TB:haha: I don't think you will have to wait until Friday... I'm already planning on picking up some dollar store tests on the way home:dohh: I have a few FRER, CB digitals but I am banning myself from them until I see a + on a cheap test or if AF doesn't show.


----------



## VGibs

tinybutterfly said:


> omg you go girls!!!! go score that bfp!!! and pls don't wait 'till friday!
> that's sooooo far away
> 
> *tries to push her cheapies through the screen*

Ohhh don't puch cheapies! Push FRER's! I am mad at my cheapies right now! They wont get any darker but my other tests are getting wayyyyy darker. I took the Clear blue digi today too so I know I am gaining Hcg but damn IC's wont get darker grrrr


----------



## dawny690

VGibs said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> omg you go girls!!!! go score that bfp!!! and pls don't wait 'till friday!
> that's sooooo far away
> 
> *tries to push her cheapies through the screen*
> 
> Ohhh don't puch cheapies! Push FRER's! I am mad at my cheapies right now! They wont get any darker but my other tests are getting wayyyyy darker. I took the Clear blue digi today too so I know I am gaining Hcg but damn IC's wont get darker grrrrClick to expand...

What did your digi say? xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... Good luck to those waiting to test!!! Sounds promising all around! :)

I'm still waiting girls! No phone call yet. I called and they haven't called back! Thanks for the well wishes! I'll update as soon as I know something.


----------



## VGibs

It said pregnant 2-3 weeks


----------



## hoping:)

I just took a dollar store test and got something really faint... could be me seeing things or an evap. I will test again tomorrow.


----------



## hoping:)

I took some pics... what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







0525101756a.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 11









0525101758a.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## maratobe

i see it!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

really Mara??! I really hope this is the beginning of my :bfp:!! I will test again tomorrow with fmu


----------



## maratobe

YAY!!! good luck hunni! got everything crossed for you!! xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I see it hoping. Good luck with testing with the good ones.

I hated internet cheapies too Virginia. They didn't get dark until I was about 6 weeks with Isabella (don't ask why I was testing that late lol)


----------



## TripleB

Ooooh hoping! I see it! Can't wait for your update later!

Good news on the 2-3 VGibs, ignore those cheapies!

Nice post-ov rise Vickie - and so the 2WW begins!

Any POAS news from Deb?

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Deb is here :happydance: unfortunately a :bfn: but not to worry, plenty of time yet!

~Hoping, i see the something too!!! FX'd!!!
~VGibbs, remember, IC are pants!!!!!! Trust in the mighty digi!!!

Everyone else ~ helloooooo! I'm in a good mood with no signs of my usual PMT! Yay!


----------



## TripleB

Yay Debs, loving your PMA! What no pre-implantation BFP? Never! xxx


----------



## Sparkly

puppymom32 said:


> Go back tomorrow to see if HCG is doubling or not.

Good luck hun x


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> I'm still waiting girls! No phone call yet. I called and they haven't called back! Thanks for the well wishes! I'll update as soon as I know something.

:-=


----------



## tinybutterfly

VGibs said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> omg you go girls!!!! go score that bfp!!! and pls don't wait 'till friday!
> that's sooooo far away
> 
> *tries to push her cheapies through the screen*
> 
> Ohhh don't puch cheapies! Push FRER's! I am mad at my cheapies right now! They wont get any darker but my other tests are getting wayyyyy darker. I took the Clear blue digi today too so I know I am gaining Hcg but damn IC's wont get darker grrrrClick to expand...

i only have cheapies in store, i'm not getting myself anything else untill i see a line on a cheapie
it's a self-protecting act towards the content of my wallet LOL



hoping:) said:


> I took some pics... what do you ladies think?

what you mean, you're not sure?
i see a line without any effort at all!!!
whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, definatly test with FMU tomorrow!!!


afm, i am having my weirdest whackiest temps EVER!


----------



## Sparkly

VGibs said:


> It said pregnant 2-3 weeks


:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Sparkly

FX'd hoping....I'm sure I can see something there :thumbup:

Deb - your temps look good hun x


----------



## Sparkly

tinybutt -

Do you have a link to your chart?

Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x


----------



## Sparkly

tinybutt - Does clomid affect temps?? I've never temped when I've taken it in the past!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Ooooh hoping! I see it! Can't wait for your update later!
> 
> Good news on the 2-3 VGibs, ignore those cheapies!
> 
> Nice post-ov rise Vickie - and so the 2WW begins!
> 
> Any POAS news from Deb?
> 
> xxx

Thanks hun. My temps are weird this month. They are all over the place and never went down to 36.3 which is where they normally are for ovulation. I over rode my chart though so it says 1dpo. I hate the 2ww but fortunately half term next week so it should go fast.

How are you doing?


debgreasby said:


> Deb is here :happydance: unfortunately a :bfn: but not to worry, plenty of time yet!
> 
> ~Hoping, i see the something too!!! FX'd!!!
> ~VGibbs, remember, IC are pants!!!!!! Trust in the mighty digi!!!
> 
> Everyone else ~ helloooooo! I'm in a good mood with no signs of my usual PMT! Yay!

Definitely plenty of time left.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sparkly said:


> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x

Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh. It's better than fat butt.


----------



## tinybutterfly

they say it does, but only up untill a few days after you take it,
then again, my body is very sensitive to hormones

or maybe my chart goes along with the weather... the whole weekend was heat wave weather,
we've slept with window open for 3 nights just in the hope it would cool off a bit.
then today it's freezing cold again and pouring rain as if it will never stop


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x
> 
> Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh. It's better than fat butt.Click to expand...

bahaha lol, i hadn't thought of it like that yet!

tsss perv :p :p 

kidding of course


----------



## Rmar

Vickieh1981 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x
> 
> Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh. It's better than fat butt.Click to expand...

Lol, I laughed at that, too.


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> I took some pics... what do you ladies think?

:wohoo: :bfp: :yipee: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :yipee: :bfp: :wohoo:



debgreasby said:


> Deb is here :happydance: unfortunately a :bfn: but not to worry, plenty of time yet!
> 
> ~Hoping, i see the something too!!! FX'd!!!
> ~VGibbs, remember, IC are pants!!!!!! Trust in the mighty digi!!!
> 
> Everyone else ~ helloooooo! I'm in a good mood with no signs of my usual PMT! Yay!

Yay for no PMT!!! :happydance:



Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting girls! No phone call yet. I called and they haven't called back! Thanks for the well wishes! I'll update as soon as I know something.
> 
> :-=Click to expand...

Haha! Update at the end of this post! :winkwink:



tinybutterfly said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> omg you go girls!!!! go score that bfp!!! and pls don't wait 'till friday!
> that's sooooo far away
> 
> *tries to push her cheapies through the screen*
> 
> Ohhh don't puch cheapies! Push FRER's! I am mad at my cheapies right now! They wont get any darker but my other tests are getting wayyyyy darker. I took the Clear blue digi today too so I know I am gaining Hcg but damn IC's wont get darker grrrrClick to expand...
> 
> i only have cheapies in store, i'm not getting myself anything else untill i see a line on a cheapie
> it's a self-protecting act towards the content of my wallet LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> I took some pics... what do you ladies think?Click to expand...
> 
> what you mean, you're not sure?
> i see a line without any effort at all!!!
> whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, definatly test with FMU tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> afm, i am having my weirdest whackiest temps EVER!Click to expand...

Your chart is tripping me out! WTF? We'll get it figured out, love! :hugs:



Vickieh1981 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x
> 
> *Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh.* It's better than fat butt.Click to expand...

I was HOPING I didn't have to be the first to say it! I makes me giggle like a school girl! :rofl:



tinybutterfly said:


> they say it does, but only up untill a few days after you take it,
> then again, my body is very sensitive to hormones
> 
> or maybe my chart goes along with the weather... the whole weekend was heat wave weather,
> we've slept with window open for 3 nights just in the hope it would cool off a bit.
> then today it's freezing cold again and pouring rain as if it will never stop

Definitely doesn't effect temps this late in the cycle. The weather could, I guess! 

AFM... My ANA came back negative. So, I get the impression that means no autoimmune disease! Yay! :)

HCG was also negative... Shocking @ CD6... Official earliest testing EVER! :rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

Lol at "tinybutt"!!! I wish someone would call me that!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ it's not bc they call me that, that it's justified lol

actually...no, it isn't, i'm a twig with a butt lol


----------



## dawny690

Deb you do have a tiny butt I seen your pics your a skinny minnie xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

dawny690 said:


> Deb you do have a tiny butt I seen your pics your a skinny minnie xxxx

God i wish! I am Obese according to my wiifit pmsl. Creeping up on 13 stone :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Deb you do have a tiny butt I seen your pics your a skinny minnie xxxx
> 
> God i wish! I am Obese according to my wiifit pmsl. Creeping up on 13 stone :cry:Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that 13 stone in my world IS skinny! I'm obese according to "OMG! Look at that gigantic woman! I have eyes, so I can't help but notice!" :rofl: I'd be 7lbs from my goal weight if I was 13 stone! :cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i accept donations of lbs!!! pls to be adding them to my chest area haha


----------



## dawny690

I wish I was 13 stone too but im not :cry: Deb you look really skinny xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks Dawny! TB - sending you a few pounds lol! I was 9 stone when i got pregnant with Niall .. ok that was 14 yrs ago but still depressing!


----------



## Megg33k

Tiny Butt :rofl: (I can't help but call you that from now on!) - You can have size ZZZZ knockers if you want to take even a small portion of the fat I'm offering!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'd be royally content with a C cup already lol

*accepts eagerly*


----------



## aussiettc

:cry:i just looked up kg to stones and i'm 17 stone:cry:
Tiny i'ld gladly give you some of my extra lb.

Megg - i hope you get some answers soon, but glad you dont have an auto immune disease.

Hello to everyone else. I've just had a look at my chart and dont like the massive temp rise on my chart this morning but i guess thats what i get for not temping all cycle.:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Mary! :) Looks like O to me! I wonder which day it was! LOL

I looked up my lbs to stone conversion... and I'm not willing to post it! LOL Its REALLY bad! :(


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Mary! :) Looks like O to me! I wonder which day it was! LOL
> 
> I looked up my lbs to stone conversion... and I'm not willing to post it! LOL Its REALLY bad! :(

lets say i went on the sie on hiding the truth a little. before i had my first i was only 11 stone. Oh to be back at the good old days


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Deb you do have a tiny butt I seen your pics your a skinny minnie xxxx
> 
> God i wish! I am Obese according to my wiifit pmsl. Creeping up on 13 stone :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that 13 stone in my world IS skinny! I'm obese according to "OMG! Look at that gigantic woman! I have eyes, so I can't help but notice!" :rofl: I'd be 7lbs from my goal weight if I was 13 stone! :cry:Click to expand...

Wiifit is cruel. I hate that thing - it's so patronising. If your weight goes up at all it asks you to "think about why that is" and then I want to slap it.

Definitely doesn't effect temps this late in the cycle. The weather could, I guess! 

AFM... My ANA came back negative. So, I get the impression that means no autoimmune disease! Yay! :)

HCG was also negative... Shocking @ CD6... Official earliest testing EVER! :rofl:[/QUOTE]

Excellent news. PMSL at your being the first person to ever have betas done on cd6.



tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x
> 
> Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh. It's better than fat butt.Click to expand...
> 
> bahaha lol, i hadn't thought of it like that yet!
> 
> tsss perv :p :p
> 
> kidding of courseClick to expand...

Proud to be a perv lol



aussiettc said:


> :cry:i just looked up kg to stones and i'm 17 stone:cry:
> Tiny i'ld gladly give you some of my extra lb.
> 
> Megg - i hope you get some answers soon, but glad you dont have an auto immune disease.
> 
> Hello to everyone else. I've just had a look at my chart and dont like the massive temp rise on my chart this morning but i guess thats what i get for not temping all cycle.:dohh:

Aussie - I've been there. I was 17stone 2 after I had Jessica so went on weightwatchers and lost 6 stone. I put on 5lb when pregnant with Isabella and am struggling to get it off as all I want to do is eat chocolate.


----------



## tinybutterfly

you should convert lbs to kg, it gets cut in half then (and a little more than half actually)


btw, thanks for the donation Meggles

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/boooooobs.jpg


----------



## TripleB

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: - I love the humour on this thread!

I'm pushing 13 stone at the moment (I was 11.5 before the MMC and haven't stopped eating since). I'm borderline overweight/obese - hopefully just slip into the former before my midwife appointment or will get a slap on the wrists and extra tests I think - boo. xxx


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Mary! :) Looks like O to me! I wonder which day it was! LOL
> 
> I looked up my lbs to stone conversion... and I'm not willing to post it! LOL Its REALLY bad! :(




Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Deb you do have a tiny butt I seen your pics your a skinny minnie xxxx
> 
> God i wish! I am Obese according to my wiifit pmsl. Creeping up on 13 stone :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that 13 stone in my world IS skinny! I'm obese according to "OMG! Look at that gigantic woman! I have eyes, so I can't help but notice!" :rofl: I'd be 7lbs from my goal weight if I was 13 stone! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Wiifit is cruel. I hate that thing - it's so patronising. If your weight goes up at all it asks you to "think about why that is" and then I want to slap it.
> 
> Definitely doesn't effect temps this late in the cycle. The weather could, I guess!
> 
> AFM... My ANA came back negative. So, I get the impression that means no autoimmune disease! Yay! :)
> 
> HCG was also negative... Shocking @ CD6... Official earliest testing EVER! :rofl:Click to expand...

Excellent news. PMSL at your being the first person to ever have betas done on cd6.



tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x
> 
> Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh. It's better than fat butt.Click to expand...
> 
> bahaha lol, i hadn't thought of it like that yet!
> 
> tsss perv :p :p
> 
> kidding of courseClick to expand...

Proud to be a perv lol



aussiettc said:


> :cry:i just looked up kg to stones and i'm 17 stone:cry:
> Tiny i'ld gladly give you some of my extra lb.
> 
> Megg - i hope you get some answers soon, but glad you dont have an auto immune disease.
> 
> Hello to everyone else. I've just had a look at my chart and dont like the massive temp rise on my chart this morning but i guess thats what i get for not temping all cycle.:dohh:

Aussie - I've been there. I was 17stone 2 after I had Jessica so went on weightwatchers and lost 6 stone. I put on 5lb when pregnant with Isabella and am struggling to get it off as all I want to do is eat chocolate.[/QUOTE]

i think my problem is i eat chocolate all the time. that i i dont eat breakfast. Although i am now cause i have to take my metformin in the morning after eating. 

My problem is i worked in a restaurant as a cook for over a year and now i love good food, i hate comprommising on taste if it changes the dish even a little i stick with the original. Thats why i'm still the size i am. i would prefer to be fat and happily enjoy the food i love with the flavours i love.

Must run DH has cooked dinner for me.:happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Im about 18 stone :cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Aussie - that made me laugh. I was like - dinner at 10:30am? And then realised it's evening there.


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> you should convert lbs to kg, it gets cut in half then (and a little more than half actually)
> 
> 
> btw, thanks for the donation Meggles
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/boooooobs.jpg

:rofl:this pic has me pissing myself laughing :rofl: if only we could photoshop ourselves in real life. wouldn't that be great:haha:



Vickieh1981 said:


> Aussie - that made me laugh. I was like - dinner at 10:30am? And then realised it's evening there.

Yes vickie dinner at 10:30 am would be funny but seeing at its about 7:30pm over here i think i'm good.:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol i sometimes do dinner-left-overs at 10.30am haha

glad i made you pee bahahhahaa


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> you should convert lbs to kg, it gets cut in half then (and a little more than half actually)
> 
> 
> btw, thanks for the donation Meggles
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/boooooobs.jpg
> 
> :rofl:this pic has me pissing myself laughing :rofl: if only we could photoshop ourselves in real life. wouldn't that be great:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Aussie - that made me laugh. I was like - dinner at 10:30am? And then realised it's evening there.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes vickie dinner at 10:30 am would be funny but seeing at its about 7:30pm over here i think i'm good.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll let you off then. Is it wrong that I am jealous that it's evening there. Nearer to taking the next days temp. Iam so pathetic lol


----------



## Sparkly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x
> 
> Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh. It's better than fat butt.Click to expand...

:happydance: yey at last!!!!! someone noticed...I've been calling her that since last week.....I thought it was just me that found it funny :rofl:

I should change my username to mmmassivebutt :wacko:


----------



## Sparkly

dawny690 said:


> I wish I was 13 stone too but im not :cry: Deb you look really skinny xxx

Join the club chick :growlmad: I wish chocolate made me thinner.....boo to fattening choccie :(


----------



## Sparkly

Well done for losing all that weight vic :thumbup:

weightloss is a constant battle for me, I'm 4 1/2 stones lighter than I used to be, but still have masses to go :(


----------



## Sparkly

:rofl: @ Megg, you get the award for the earliest preggie test :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I wish eating choc all day made you thin :lol: xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Sparkly said:


> tinybutt - Does clomid affect temps?? I've never temped when I've taken it in the past!

I'm sorry but I LOL both times I saw you put *tinybutt* :rofl:
She is a cute lil thing, but do you think you ought to be calling her that? ;)


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x
> 
> Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh. It's better than fat butt.Click to expand...

Woops, should have read ahead haha!!!



aussiettc said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mary! :) Looks like O to me! I wonder which day it was! LOL
> 
> I looked up my lbs to stone conversion... and I'm not willing to post it! LOL Its REALLY bad! :(
> 
> lets say i went on the sie on hiding the truth a little. before i had my first i was only 11 stone. Oh to be back at the good old daysClick to expand...

My driver's license still says 135 lbs. which is *ahem* a bit off. Last time I renewed they asked if my info was the same and I was like, uh, sure! haha



Sparkly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x
> 
> Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh. It's better than fat butt.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: yey at last!!!!! someone noticed...I've been calling her that since last week.....I thought it was just me that found it funny :rofl:
> 
> I should change my username to mmmassivebutt :wacko:Click to expand...

Stop it! I've seen pics-both you and Megg are gorgeous!


----------



## dawny690

You have to put your weight on your driving licence?? :shock: :saywhat: glad I dont live there xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

dawny690 said:


> You have to put your weight on your driving licence?? :shock: :saywhat: glad I dont live there xxxx

I was just thinking that!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Sparkly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now x
> 
> Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh. It's better than fat butt.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: yey at last!!!!! someone noticed...I've been calling her that *since last week*.....I thought it was just me that found it funny :rofl:
> 
> I should change my username to mmmassivebutt :wacko:Click to expand...

what??? you did??? oh lol... how could i be so blind!!! bahahahaha




Firedancer41 said:


> I'm sorry but I LOL both times I saw you put *tinybutt* :rofl:
> She is a cute lil thing, but do you think you ought to be calling her that? ;)

thanks for defending me ;)



Firedancer41 said:


> Stop it! I've seen pics-both you and Megg are gorgeous!

i agree (although i'm only judging avatar's in sparkly butt's case)


----------



## TripleB

Sparkly-butt - now that's interesting! :rofl:! xxx


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: thats funny xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

haha! sparklybutt....I'm loving that!!!!


----------



## aussiettc

TripleB said:


> Sparkly-butt - now that's interesting! :rofl:! xxx

:rofl: now thats funny.
so we have a sparkly butt and a tiny butt, maybe i could be a OMG thats my butt!!!! hahahahahahahahaha

Also why do you have your weight on your licence in the US, thats :saywhat: i think thats pants :finger: to putting your weigh on your licence


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sparkly said:


> Well done for losing all that weight vic :thumbup:
> 
> weightloss is a constant battle for me, I'm 4 1/2 stones lighter than I used to be, but still have masses to go :(

It sucks - I hate dieting with a passion. I am a bit over 11 stone now so could still do with losing another stone (am a 12 but would like to be a 10 - or 8 and would love to be a 6 for you American girls lol I prefer your sizing)



dawny690 said:


> I wish eating choc all day made you thin :lol: xxxx

Me too - I am a total chocoholic.



dawny690 said:


> You have to put your weight on your driving licence?? :shock: :saywhat: glad I dont live there xxxx

That sucks, I would cry at that.



TripleB said:


> Sparkly-butt - now that's interesting! :rofl:! xxx

The mind boggles


----------



## Firedancer41

dawny690 said:


> You have to put your weight on your driving licence?? :shock: :saywhat: glad I dont live there xxxx

Oh yes, weight, height, eye color...And of course the photo is always the most unflattering one imaginable. I don't think I've ever seen a good DL pic LOL


----------



## VGibs

Well chart ladies...I have decided to lay down my trusty BBT this morning. As I am most definately pregnant I am just gonna go with my gut and not worry about the deatils from here on out!


----------



## Firedancer41

VGibs said:


> Well chart ladies...I have decided to lay down my trusty BBT this morning. As I am most definately pregnant I am just gonna go with my gut and not worry about the deatils from here on out!

Good for you! :friends:


----------



## aussiettc

TripleB said:


> Sparkly-butt - now that's interesting! :rofl:! xxx




VGibs said:


> Well chart ladies...I have decided to lay down my trusty BBT this morning. As I am most definately pregnant I am just gonna go with my gut and not worry about the deatils from here on out!

good luck, now just relax and enjoy the ride


----------



## puppymom32

Ok so my midwife just called and the numbers they gave me yesterday were from my 2009 ectopic. My real numbers were HCG 155 and progesterone 10.7 so much better than 6.9 talk about freaking out for a day. and the HCG is normal for being so early. They are gonna retake them today and see if they double and I'm gonna stay on the progesterone just to make sure and make it go up more. So releaved.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ ooh that's great news amy!!!
when will you know the results from today? tomorrow i hope?


Sparkly said:


> haha! sparklybutt....I'm loving that!!!!

you do realise it means you'll have to apply glitter to your butt every day now right? hahaha


VGibs said:


> Well chart ladies...I have decided to lay down my trusty BBT this morning. As I am most definately pregnant I am just gonna go with my gut and not worry about the deatils from here on out!

right on!!! wise decision i think


----------



## hoping:)

Great news puppymom:happydance:

You ladies sure chat a lot:haha: I will have to spend the rest of my day catching up. lol

So I took another test this morning it is still really faint but it came up faster and is a tad more pink. I am going to test again on thurs or fri because I can't believe it until I see a definite line.


----------



## Sparkly

VGibs said:


> Well chart ladies...I have decided to lay down my trusty BBT this morning. As I am most definately pregnant I am just gonna go with my gut and not worry about the deatils from here on out!

Good decision hun xx


----------



## Sparkly

tinybutterfly said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> haha! sparklybutt....I'm loving that!!!!
> 
> you do realise it means you'll have to apply glitter to your butt every day now right? hahahaClick to expand...

Welllllll!! No doubt my loving hubby will be willing to help out with that :winkwink:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> So I took another test this morning it is still really faint but it came up faster and is a tad more pink. I am going to test again on thurs or fri because I can't believe it until I see a definite line.

ooooooooh can't wait
*jumping up and down with anticipation*



Sparkly said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> haha! sparklybutt....I'm loving that!!!!
> 
> you do realise it means you'll have to apply glitter to your butt every day now right? hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Welllllll!! No doubt my loving hubby will be willing to help out with that :winkwink:Click to expand...

whahahahaaaa enjoy my love!!!!

i have a mental image of your hubby with a brush full of glitter glitterfying your bum lolz!


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> you should convert lbs to kg, it gets cut in half then (and a little more than half actually)
> 
> 
> btw, thanks for the donation Meggles
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/boooooobs.jpg

:rofl:



dawny690 said:


> Im about 18 stone :cry:

IIIIIIIIIIIII've got you beeeeeeeeeeeeeeat! :winkwink:



Sparkly said:


> :rofl: @ Megg, you get the award for the earliest preggie test :hugs:

I know! No one wanted to give me one when I needed it... and now that I'm not pregnant, I've had TWO!



Firedancer41 said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mary! :) Looks like O to me! I wonder which day it was! LOL
> 
> I looked up my lbs to stone conversion... and I'm not willing to post it! LOL Its REALLY bad! :(
> 
> lets say i went on the sie on hiding the truth a little. before i had my first i was only 11 stone. Oh to be back at the good old daysClick to expand...
> 
> My driver's license still says 135 lbs. which is *ahem* a bit off. Last time I renewed they asked if my info was the same and I was like, uh, sure! haha
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> tinybutt -
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Ignore that question, it's back on your sig now xClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry but Tiny Butt made me laugh. It's better than fat butt.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: yey at last!!!!! someone noticed...I've been calling her that since last week.....I thought it was just me that found it funny :rofl:
> 
> I should change my username to mmmassivebutt :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Stop it! I've seen pics-both you and Megg are gorgeous!Click to expand...

Mine says I weigh 171! :rofl: I also said it could remain the same! Haha!

That last bit... :haha: *is NOT gorgeous* Don't lie to these women!



TripleB said:


> Sparkly-butt - now that's interesting! :rofl:! xxx

:rofl:



Firedancer41 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> You have to put your weight on your driving licence?? :shock: :saywhat: glad I dont live there xxxx
> 
> Oh yes, weight, height, eye color...And of course the photo is always the most unflattering one imaginable. I don't think I've ever seen a good DL pic LOLClick to expand...

I have a great pic on my state ID card from the DMV... my DL is shite though! I could scan it! :)



VGibs said:


> Well chart ladies...I have decided to lay down my trusty BBT this morning. As I am most definately pregnant I am just gonna go with my gut and not worry about the deatils from here on out!

:thumbup: :happydance:



puppymom32 said:


> Ok so my midwife just called and the numbers they gave me yesterday were from my 2009 ectopic. My real numbers were HCG 155 and progesterone 10.7 so much better than 6.9 talk about freaking out for a day. and the HCG is normal for being so early. They are gonna retake them today and see if they double and I'm gonna stay on the progesterone just to make sure and make it go up more. So releaved.

:yipee:



hoping:) said:


> Great news puppymom:happydance:
> 
> You ladies sure chat a lot:haha: I will have to spend the rest of my day catching up. lol
> 
> So I took another test this morning it is still really faint but it came up faster and is a tad more pink. I am going to test again on thurs or fri because I can't believe it until I see a definite line.

:wohoo: PIC! PIC! PIC!

So, my negative ANA it doesn't rule out ALL autoimmune diseases. It only ruled out SOME autoimmune diseases! That's what I get for listening to the nurse instead of waiting to talk to my doctor. Now we're testing for others, checking AGAIN for PCOS, and trying to rule out a pituitary tumor? I don't know! More bloods tomorrow!


----------



## hoping:)

Ok Megg here are the most recent pics! I took these at 7 am and the previous ones last night. My DH couldn't see the lines on the first test but he can see it on this one:happydance: I will test with a FRER tomorrow and post new pics
 



Attached Files:







0526100728a.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8









0526100729a-1.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megg33k

I see it without even trying... AND ITS BLURRY! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks Megg! My OPKs are getting darker too. I'm hoping a FRER will give me a better result tomorrow. With my last pregnancy I used the same dollar store tests as well and my lines were still light at 20,000+ hcg!


----------



## Megg33k

Whoa! LOL That's crazy!!! Can't wait for your FRER!


----------



## aussiettc

dawny690 said:


> I wish eating choc all day made you thin :lol: xxxx

i know how good would that be. i'ld be eating like 5kg of choc a day if that were the case.



puppymom32 said:


> Ok so my midwife just called and the numbers they gave me yesterday were from my 2009 ectopic. My real numbers were HCG 155 and progesterone 10.7 so much better than 6.9 talk about freaking out for a day. and the HCG is normal for being so early. They are gonna retake them today and see if they double and I'm gonna stay on the progesterone just to make sure and make it go up more. So releaved.

glad you have some good news, sometime i wonder if Dr pick the stupidest people to be their help. 



Sparkly said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> haha! sparklybutt....I'm loving that!!!!
> 
> you do realise it means you'll have to apply glitter to your butt every day now right? hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Welllllll!! No doubt my loving hubby will be willing to help out with that :winkwink:Click to expand...

i have a mental image of your hubby chasing you around the house with sparkles just to just you your sparkly butt.:haha: it could be an interesting change on the usual foreplay at least.

Hoping - goodluck with the testing. i cant see a line personally but thats probally cause i cant find my glasses that i need to see most things. i can only just read this on my lap top with it enlarged.

AFM i'm still waiting for FF to put in my crosshairs. i'm not have a fun week so far cause i have the kids home sick at the moment. Ellisha has impitago, a baterial infection that turns every single scratch into a pussy sore, its very contagious. and my youngest Lincoln has brocitus (sp?) and has been tested for whoping cough. I haven't been out of the house for the last 3 days and i'm going stir crazy. i spent over $90 on medication this week and will have to fill the repeats at the end of the week. 

Sorry have to tell you, i have the heater on at the moment so it warm inside while raining outside. My kids have both stirpped off and are now butt naked runing in circles in the lounge. Thats the quality of my day:dohh:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ lol imagine her poor hubby reading all this, he'd tell her to stay away from the forum full of loons hahahaha


mine's angry with me for letting the cat upstairs in his absense,
he's totally against our cat going upstairs (but he eventually allowed him to in our previous home),
so of course when i was home alone with kitteh, all day long i would have to tell him
"no!!!" bc he was scratching the two doors he was not allowed to go through....
and let me tell you, kitteh does NOT accept such a thing as "forbidden territory"
guys....


----------



## Megg33k

Our kittehs aren't fond of "forbidden territory" or "NO!"... lol


----------



## WannaB

Okay need some opinions on my %[email protected]# chart! Its all over the place since the D&C, FF already gave and took away one O day, cd11 silly ff, I never O that early!:haha: Who votes this one is right given Ive been sick for the last two days, no fever, but waking up all the time?:shrug:


----------



## Rmar

Lol, I just read the last few pages and OH asked my why I was laughing.

I am starting to symptom spot. This morning, my gums were really red and sore and for the past couple of days my legs have been itchy just like when I was pregnant before. This wait is going to be so long. 1 weeks and 1 day until testing.


----------



## Vickieh1981

WannaB said:


> Okay need some opinions on my %[email protected]# chart! Its all over the place since the D&C, FF already gave and took away one O day, cd11 silly ff, I never O that early!:haha: Who votes this one is right given Ive been sick for the last two days, no fever, but waking up all the time?:shrug:

I hope that this second one is right for you although with it having dropped today it is possible that they might take it away again. If it goes back up again tomorrow I think you'll be good. Is it dotted crosshairs just because it doesn't fit in with your normal stats?

Hoping - I can see the second line but hard to look closely because it's so blurry.

AFM - 2dpo. I hate the 2ww it sucks. Also because I am not feeling positive again this month. or any month if I am honest. I just have this horrible feeling in my head that I am not going to get pregnant again, I hope this is just paranoia from two miscarriages in a row.

Megg - I was wondering what anyone would think about doing a new bfp pact banner. Like start again from scratch so we don't have to see the fact that some ticks have gone? Probably a stupid idea but just wondered.


----------



## WannaB

Its always dotted crosshairs, I think I got solid once, FF doesnt like the lack of ewcm, thats kind of discrimination isnt it??!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar - Good luck, honey! :hugs: FX'd for you!

Vickie - A new one would be good. Maybe I could work on getting something put together. :)

Michelle - I think it looks more accurate.. but I need a few more temps out of you first! LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

WannaB said:


> Its always dotted crosshairs, I think I got solid once, FF doesnt like the lack of ewcm, thats kind of discrimination isnt it??!:haha:


Ahhh gotcha. Mine would be like that if I was honest then. I got a piece of egg white about a quarter the size of a penny. But it says to record your most fertile so I did.

I don't know why I don't get much cm since losing her - it's weird. That's why I decided to use conceive plus this cycle.

Megg - look forward to seeing it


----------



## mandy121

hi all . i cant temp for few days as my one broke so ordered new one today ,, but if i put few fake high temps in ff it takes away my o day ?


----------



## Vickieh1981

How high did you put in? If you go too high it suddenly thinks that maybe it got the original O date wrong and puts it later.


----------



## mandy121

i only put same as yesterday 97,90 and highest 98,04 , as i cant temp for few days till new one comes,
ive changed it to reasearch and it stayed at mo x


----------



## Vickieh1981

mandy121 said:


> i only put same as yesterday 97,90 and highest 98,04 , as i cant temp for few days till new one comes,
> ive changed it to reasearch and it stayed at mo x

Try putting them slightly higher so it can see a rising trend but not too much. 

Sometimes FF has a mind of its own


----------



## mandy121

ok ty ,, i got it to research at mo and its satying at o day 10 with todays temp , but i cant temp for few days now till i get new thermomitor, and i tested today and got neg , silly me lol x


----------



## puppymom32

Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.


----------



## hoping:)

Look what I got:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
sorry the pic is burry
 



Attached Files:







0527100702a.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## TripleB

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO hoping! I am over the moon for you hunni! Well done you and yay for clomid! Everything crossed its sticky and that you have a wonderful stress-free pregnancy.

So thats 2 for my graduates thread - come on ladies, a few more please!

xxx


----------



## TripleB

puppymom32 said:


> Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.

Sorry to hear this puppymom. Will they re-test again? Sending you hope and hugs in equal measure. xxx


----------



## puppymom32

TripleB said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.
> 
> Sorry to hear this puppymom. Will they re-test again? Sending you hope and hugs in equal measure. xxxClick to expand...

Yeah tomorrow they will follow it until I bleed or high enough for them to do a scan to make sure its not another ectopic which I really hope not as I only have one tube left.


----------



## debgreasby

Amy I'm so sorry, still keeping all crossed for a miracle for you. It's so unfair!

Hoping - Yay :happydance: There's hope for me yet then!


----------



## hoping:)

FX for you puppymom:hugs:

I'm sooo excited!!! Finally after 10 months ttc I finally get my :bfp:! The lines popped up within 3 mins I was shaking with excitement. My phone on my camera sucks... the tests look a lot better in person. I have my first appointment next Thursday. I have to go in to start my Lovenox injections and they might do an ultra sound to make sure everything is in its place:thumbup:

Triple- I'm ready for your TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Graduate thread:happydance:


----------



## mandy121

hoping:) said:


> Look what I got:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> sorry the pic is burry

congrats hun,, how may rounds of clomid did u have xxx


----------



## xshell79

megg could u add my chart to be stalked please its in my siggy. thank youuuu 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## xshell79

congrats hoping....a happy and healthy 9months hun !!!


----------



## hoping:)

mandy121 said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Look what I got:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> sorry the pic is burry
> 
> congrats hun,, how may rounds of clomid did u have xxxClick to expand...

Thanks! It was my first month on clomid and I was on 50mg!!!


----------



## hoping:)

xshell79 said:


> congrats hoping....a happy and healthy 9months hun !!!

Thank you! Welcome to the thread! The ladies here are awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Firedancer41

Amy, I'm sorry :( I have heard of women whose HCG rate was slower but did go on to have healthy, normal pregnancies. Did the dr. say any more or is that a possibility? I'm thinking of ya...


----------



## Firedancer41

hoping:) said:


> Look what I got:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> sorry the pic is burry

Yay, congrats!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

puppymom32 said:


> Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.

I am so sorry hun.



xshell79 said:


> megg could u add my chart to be stalked please its in my siggy. thank youuuu
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Welcome to the thread.

Hoping - huge congratulations.


----------



## tinybutterfly

WannaB said:


> Its always dotted crosshairs, I think I got solid once, FF doesnt like the lack of ewcm, thats kind of discrimination isnt it??!:haha:

lol yes it is!




hoping:) said:


> Look what I got:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> sorry the pic is burry


congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

mandy121 said:


> i only put same as yesterday 97,90 and highest 98,04 , as i cant temp for few days till new one comes,
> ive changed it to reasearch and it stayed at mo x

That's odd of it... At least you figured out how to tell it what's what! LOL I only just realized that I still need to add you to the front page. lol I'm sorry! I'll get right on that!



puppymom32 said:


> Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.

I'm holding on to some hope for you! :hugs: I'm here if you need someone, Amy!



hoping:) said:


> Look what I got:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> sorry the pic is burry

:happydance: WOOHOO!!!! CONGRATS!!! :yipee:




hoping:) said:


> FX for you puppymom:hugs:
> 
> I'm sooo excited!!! Finally after 10 months ttc I finally get my :bfp:! The lines popped up within 3 mins I was shaking with excitement. My phone on my camera sucks... the tests look a lot better in person. I have my first appointment next Thursday. I have to go in to start my Lovenox injections and they might do an ultra sound to make sure everything is in its place:thumbup:
> 
> Triple- I'm ready for your TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Graduate thread:happydance:

OH had to do Lovenox for a clot in his arm once! I got to stab him with them a few times! Back on topic though... Sounds great! Can't wait to hear that all is well! :hugs:



xshell79 said:


> megg could u add my chart to be stalked please its in my siggy. thank youuuu
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Yep! :)


----------



## Sparkly

puppymom32 said:


> Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.

Thinking of you Amy, fx'd hun x


----------



## Sparkly

Hoping - nice lines hun, congratulations :hugs: :happydance:

Welcome xshell79 :flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

puppymom32 said:



> Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.

i really really hope it's not another ectopic for you hun (((big hugs)))





afm, kitteh and me won the battle...
kitteh is now allowed upstairs if he asks, but not when we're sleeping
and if he dares to poo or pee there I have to clean it up lol
yay


----------



## hoping:)

lol TB! I'm glad you won the battle and I'm sure your cat appreciates it too. 

How are you doing so far... I need my clomid bump buddy!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm waiting...and waiting....and i hope 14dpo gets here fast...halfway there
maybe i'll test tomorrow? sigh... i should know better.
my odds are extremely low!

does clomid make you sick this far into your cycle?
bc i'm bloated and ever since i drank that OJ at work i've been feeling puke sick on
and off all evening, i'm even going to bed with a bucket tonight,... just in case

never say never i suppose...
today at work, a mom (who has a 10 month old) just found out she's 4 months pregnant,
happened between switching from breastfeeding pill to regular pill, she kept having her
period and you still can't see (well, not really, not in maternity wear yet, a little bigger now that i pay attention to it)
shocking!


----------



## Rmar

Wow, a woman from my church had something like that. She found out she was pregnant and thought she must be about 7 weeks so she went for a dating scan and the woman doing the scan told her she was around 20 weeks. Now she has 2 babies under a year.


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> i'm waiting...and waiting....and i hope 14dpo gets here fast...halfway there
> maybe i'll test tomorrow? sigh... i should know better.
> my odds are extremely low!
> 
> does clomid make you sick this far into your cycle?
> bc i'm bloated and ever since i drank that OJ at work i've been feeling puke sick on
> and off all evening, i'm even going to bed with a bucket tonight,... just in case
> 
> never say never i suppose...
> today at work, a mom (who has a 10 month old) just found out she's 4 months pregnant,
> happened between switching from breastfeeding pill to regular pill, she kept having her
> period and you still can't see (well, not really, not in maternity wear yet, a little bigger now that i pay attention to it)
> shocking!

Yes! Clomid can do many, many things to you this late in your cycle. It raises the chance of a triphasic chart even without pregnancy, it can throw all sorts of preggo symptoms, etc... That's the part of it that I hated! I got my hopes up SO MUCH when I was on it because of how I felt, and it meant nothing. However, it COULD mean something, iykwim? Like, there's no way to know! The only way you'll know anything is through testing! :hugs:

AFM.. Went for bloods again today!

This is fun! Posted at the hospital I go to for my testing! Who wants to see how the U.S. doctors take advantage of people and steal our money!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4646153524_a712d12e39_o.jpg



Greedy Hospital's Wall Sign said:

> Current Established Charges for Services Posted as Required by Healthcare Regulations
> 
> Private Room $875.00
> Semi-Private Room $875.00
> Intensive Care Room $2635.00
> Emergency Room-1 $190.50
> Delivery Room (Normal Delivery) $1342.94
> Operating Room Class 1- First Half-Hour $4927.66
> ENG. $281.33 (no clue what this is!)
> Anesthesia (per minute) $49.42
> Chest X-Ray (one view) $179.30
> Upper GI Series $665.28
> Blood Sugar $37.74
> Urinalysis $53.08
> Blood Count $80.80
> Blood Chemistry (MPB) $102.34
> ABO Blood Typing $64.28
> RH Typing $59.28
> 
> Our charges are available for public examination. The above are examples of our prices and reflect only a portion of an entire hospital bill.
> All prices are subject to change.

Today, I lost another 3 vials of blood... Good times!

Tested for:

Total Testosterone (including Free & Weakly-Bound)
Prolactin (didn't get done last time apparently)
DHEA sulfate
Androstenedione

Got a call from my MW's office. The OB/GYN there (who specializes in thyroid therapy for infertility) says, "Thyroid looks pretty good." So, that's good... I guess. She passed along a list of OTC vitamins that he wants me taking though. 

I'm supposed to add:
Zinc 50mg
Selenium 200mg
Chromium
B Complex
Vitamin D 5000 IU (which I already started taking a couple of weeks ago)

That's about all I know! My left ovary is doing its thing... which is good! We shall see soon enough!


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> i'm waiting...and waiting....and i hope 14dpo gets here fast...halfway there
> maybe i'll test tomorrow? sigh... i should know better.
> my odds are extremely low!
> 
> does clomid make you sick this far into your cycle?
> bc i'm bloated and ever since i drank that OJ at work i've been feeling puke sick on
> and off all evening, i'm even going to bed with a bucket tonight,... just in case
> 
> never say never i suppose...
> today at work, a mom (who has a 10 month old) just found out she's 4 months pregnant,
> happened between switching from breastfeeding pill to regular pill, she kept having her
> period and you still can't see (well, not really, not in maternity wear yet, a little bigger now that i pay attention to it)
> shocking!

Like Megg said, clomid can give off lots of preggo symptoms. I really tried not to pay attention to my symptoms but when I saw an almost + opk along with nose bleeds, prominent veins, and extra cm I gave in and tested. I didn't have nausea until a couple days ago but I think it is mostly my nerves. 

That is so crazy that some people don't even know they are preggo and here we are looking for pregnancy symptoms at 1 dpo:dohh: I guess when you are not expecting it the signs can slip by you. Does anybody watch "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant?"

Megg- good luck with your blood tests! And is crazy how frick'n expensive everything is. We just got an email at work today saying our health insurance is going up by 7-18%:growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

I watch that show... But I think they should re-name it "Who Needs Prenatal Care Anyway?" LOL

Yeah, I'm lucky that I don't see those bills. But I thought the overseas girls might like to see it! Haha! 

7-18% rise in insurance costs SUCKS! :hugs: Just in time for baby, eh?


----------



## hoping:)

lol:) yep just in time for baby!


----------



## aussiettc

hoping:) said:


> Look what I got:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> sorry the pic is burry

even i can see that today without my glasses as well.



puppymom32 said:


> Well not good for me beta's didnt double. They only went from 155-190 in 48 hrs. Still not sure if it is just a mc or an ectopic gonna get betas done again tomorrow to see what is goin on but this is me pretty much done with this pregnancy. Still no bleeding but didnt really have that with my ectopics until much later.

maybe its just taking a little longer to double. i know my docters says that it can take up to 72 hours for numbers to double, and thats why eariler this year i had to wait for 4 days to get my second beta test done just to make sure it i was one of those who took longer i wouldn't have any undue stress. Fxed you just take that little bit longer than normal to double



tinybutterfly said:


> i'm waiting...and waiting....and i hope 14dpo gets here fast...halfway there
> maybe i'll test tomorrow? sigh... i should know better.
> my odds are extremely low!
> 
> never say never i suppose...

fxed that your being sick is i good sign



Megg33k said:


> AFM.. Went for bloods again today!
> 
> This is fun! Posted at the hospital I go to for my testing! Who wants to see how the U.S. doctors take advantage of people and steal our money!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4646153524_a712d12e39_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Greedy Hospital's Wall Sign said:
> 
> Current Established Charges for Services Posted as Required by Healthcare Regulations
> 
> Private Room $875.00
> Semi-Private Room $875.00
> Intensive Care Room $2635.00
> Emergency Room-1 $190.50
> Delivery Room (Normal Delivery) $1342.94
> Operating Room Class 1- First Half-Hour $4927.66
> ENG. $281.33 (no clue what this is!)
> Anesthesia (per minute) $49.42
> Chest X-Ray (one view) $179.30
> Upper GI Series $665.28
> Blood Sugar $37.74
> Urinalysis $53.08
> Blood Count $80.80
> Blood Chemistry (MPB) $102.34
> ABO Blood Typing $64.28
> RH Typing $59.28
> 
> Our charges are available for public examination. The above are examples of our prices and reflect only a portion of an entire hospital bill.
> All prices are subject to change.
> 
> Today, I lost another 3 vials of blood... Good times!
> 
> Tested for:
> 
> Total Testosterone (including Free & Weakly-Bound)
> Prolactin (didn't get done last time apparently)
> DHEA sulfate
> Androstenedione
> 
> Got a call from my MW's office. The OB/GYN there (who specializes in thyroid therapy for infertility) says, "Thyroid looks pretty good." So, that's good... I guess. She passed along a list of OTC vitamins that he wants me taking though.
> 
> I'm supposed to add:
> Zinc 50mg
> Selenium 200mg
> Chromium
> B Complex
> Vitamin D 5000 IU (which I already started taking a couple of weeks ago)
> 
> That's about all I know! My left ovary is doing its thing... which is good! We shall see soon enough!Click to expand...

wow i cant believe how much everything costs over there.
i'm glad i live in Australia.
you have quite a lits on pills going there Megg, hopefully you don't need to add to many more to your list


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Zinc 50mg
> Selenium 200mg
> Chromium
> B Complex
> Vitamin D 5000 IU (which I already started taking a couple of weeks ago)
> 
> wow i cant believe how much everything costs over there.
> i'm glad i live in Australia.
> you have quite a lits on pills going there Megg, hopefully you don't need to add to many more to your listClick to expand...

Did I mention that I already take:

1 baby aspirin
1 prenatal multivitamin
1 additional iron pill
3 fish oil capsules

:dohh:


----------



## aussiettc

Megg, you should consider opening your own pharmacy, it might be cheeper that way. you'ld only have to pay wholesale for everything. hehehe

Can someone have a look at my chart. FF still hasn't put in crosshairs and i'm over temping this cycle i just wanna relax and have fun.


----------



## WannaB

I dont know that she will with the lack of temps, does look like you have O'd already though hunny bun!:hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

WannaB said:


> I dont know that she will with the lack of temps, does look like you have O'd already though hunny bun!:hugs:

thanks wannaB, what part of Aus are you in?


----------



## WannaB

Sunny SE Queensland, small country town called Imbil, you??


----------



## Megg33k

I think you're 4dpo, Mary! Feel free to stop any time! :)


----------



## aussiettc

WannaB said:


> Sunny SE Queensland, small country town called Imbil, you??

I'm in NSW, lovely Wollongong just south of Sydney

My dad lives in Brisbane so i travel that way about once a year.


----------



## WannaB

I lived in Brissie most of my life, where abouts is your Dad?


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> I think you're 4dpo, Mary! Feel free to stop any time! :)

thanks megg, now i have your approval i'm done:flower: (i mean that nicely too just incase it sounds bad):thumbup:



WannaB said:


> I lived in Brissie most of my life, where abouts is your Dad?

I'm not sure, cant remember the name, he works for the roads department. So i should say now i'm sorry if the roads are crap:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I didn't take it badly! LOL I knew what you meant, sweetie! Good for you! I know I'd stress out without my thermometer... but I like that it helps some people relax! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> Megg, you should consider opening your own pharmacy, it might be cheeper that way. you'ld only have to pay wholesale for everything. hehehe
> 
> Can someone have a look at my chart. FF still hasn't put in crosshairs and i'm over temping this cycle i just wanna relax and have fun.

my "eduated" guess would be day 19

and FF won't put CH's if you didn't put many temps in the week before,
so you'll have to manually override :)

go to Tools (it's a tab in the row above your chart), then pick "ovulation detecting tuning/override"
there you can fill out your o day


----------



## Sparkly

It's cd14 in sparklybutt's house.......and the cbfm is still on low :growlmad:
Looks like i'm in for a late ov...if any...I did take soy this cycle so I am expecting to ov..just not sure when! will the infection have affected me do you all wise and knowing ladies know? or maybe the antibiotics? I'm due to finish them today, can't wait actually, they have given me thrush, and the runs!! sorry for the tmi!......I feel sooooo attractive right now (not) :wacko:


----------



## WannaB

Oh yeah that can throw your cycle off! Your bodies been under some stress so it may not O on time for you unfortunatley.:nope:


----------



## aussiettc

sparklybutt :rofl: i think that you will O later than usual with the infection & antibiotics. fxed that you do O soon

WannaB - i love your avatar who is it?


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i think, based on her signature and time frame it's Doris Day ;)


sparklybutt, that can definatly throw off your cycle, i hope it doesn't mean you won't O though! wouldn't be fair


afm: my 8dpo OPK is quite dark and this is supposed to be a sensitive test (they're pricy enough to be compared to my cheapies lol)

busy day ahead... must go shopping for white leggings for under a dress i bought,
rush to grocery store, buy food for this noon, go to grandmother who will be cooking 
then we go buy flowers for on my grandfather's grave, i hope she asks somebody else to
go plant them otherwise i'm gonna have a crying spell, i hate the grave yard!


----------



## WannaB

Well I would like to say its me Aussie but that would be a big fat fib on my part!:rofl: TB is in fact right, its the lovley Doris Day!


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> It's cd14 in sparklybutt's house.......and the cbfm is still on low :growlmad:
> Looks like i'm in for a late ov...if any...I did take soy this cycle so I am expecting to ov..just not sure when! will the infection have affected me do you all wise and knowing ladies know? or maybe the antibiotics? I'm due to finish them today, can't wait actually, they have given me thrush, and the runs!! sorry for the tmi!......I feel sooooo attractive right now (not) :wacko:

Its very likely to throw it off! Sorry, sparklybutt! :rofl:



tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ i think, based on her signature and time frame it's Doris Day ;)
> 
> 
> sparklybutt, that can definatly throw off your cycle, i hope it doesn't mean you won't O though! wouldn't be fair
> 
> 
> afm: my 8dpo OPK is quite dark and this is supposed to be a sensitive test (they're pricy enough to be compared to my cheapies lol)
> 
> busy day ahead... must go shopping for white leggings for under a dress i bought,
> rush to grocery store, buy food for this noon, go to grandmother who will be cooking
> then we go buy flowers for on my grandfather's grave, i hope she asks somebody else to
> go plant them otherwise i'm gonna have a crying spell, i hate the grave yard!

:hugs: about the possible crying spell! Sounds like a VERY busy day!



WannaB said:


> Well I would like to say its me Aussie but that would be a big fat fib on my part!:rofl: TB is in fact right, its the lovley Doris Day!

It may not be you, but I know first-hand (or whatever # hand you consider a photo on the internet) that you are just as lovely! :hugs:

For those of you inquiring about my pill popping... I have a photo for you! The "AM" pills being the ones I take with lunch and the "PM" pills being the ones I take with dinner! *sigh* I'm starting to look like I belong in an old folks' home with the HUGE pill sorter! :rofl:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4646466541_d14e5a24a3.jpg


----------



## aussiettc

megg i think you have more pills in you boxes than my nan and pop put together and they're in their 70's


----------



## Megg33k

I know! Its VERY sad!


----------



## Rmar

Wow, Meg!

I did something I told myself I would not do. I took a test! Completly negative. I keep looking over at it and my eyes are playing tricks on me and I think I see something but then I pick it up and there isn't anything! I don't get tempted unless I have some tests in the house. I have 2 tests left.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm the EXACT same way! I can hold out forever... unless I buy tests! I can't believe you didn't post a pic for us to squint at!

Yeah, those are all doctor mandated! I'm not just randomly taking things that look yummy! I promise!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Rmar said:


> Wow, Meg!
> 
> I did something I told myself I would not do. I took a test! Completly negative. I keep looking over at it and my eyes are playing tricks on me and I think I see something but then I pick it up and there isn't anything! I don't get tempted unless I have some tests in the house. I* have 2 tests left*.

me too!!!

we need to stick together in not using them before....what you have in mind? 14dpo too far off? 12dpo then? i can go 4 days... i think lol


----------



## mandy121

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ i think, based on her signature and time frame it's Doris Day ;)
> 
> 
> sparklybutt, that can definatly throw off your cycle, i hope it doesn't mean you won't O though! wouldn't be fair
> 
> 
> afm: my 8dpo OPK is quite dark and this is supposed to be a sensitive test (they're pricy enough to be compared to my cheapies lol)
> 
> busy day ahead... must go shopping for white leggings for under a dress i bought,
> rush to grocery store, buy food for this noon, go to grandmother who will be cooking
> then we go buy flowers for on my grandfather's grave, i hope she asks somebody else to
> go plant them otherwise i'm gonna have a crying spell, i hate the grave yard!

hi hun that could be im dip on ur chart xx




Rmar said:


> Wow, Meg!
> 
> I did something I told myself I would not do. I took a test! Completly negative. I keep looking over at it and my eyes are playing tricks on me and I think I see something but then I pick it up and there isn't anything! I don't get tempted unless I have some tests in the house. I have 2 tests left.

hun ur chart looks good.. i tok test yes but neg too. but i could either be 9 dpo or 6dpo .. xx


----------



## Rmar

Lol, Ok, I was crazily taking pictures every couple of minutes so that I could look back on it. I can't see anything.
 



Attached Files:







P5281473.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Rmar

tinybutterfly said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> Wow, Meg!
> 
> I did something I told myself I would not do. I took a test! Completly negative. I keep looking over at it and my eyes are playing tricks on me and I think I see something but then I pick it up and there isn't anything! I don't get tempted unless I have some tests in the house. I* have 2 tests left*.
> 
> me too!!!
> 
> we need to stick together in not using them before....what you have in mind? 14dpo too far off? 12dpo then? i can go 4 days... i think lolClick to expand...

I was hoping for 17dpo. New goal is 14dpo but absolutlely not until 13dpo! Lol, I hope we can resist peeing on a stick!


----------



## aussiettc

i just did an override on mmy chart cause it was giving me the shits.
what does everyone think?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Aussie - I think 4dpo looks right. We can be cycle buddies since I am 3dpo.

Rmar - I am sure I see a faint line on that.

Megg - that is a lot of pills. I am super glad as well that I live her with looking at those prices.


----------



## mandy121

hi ladies , does my chart look right or does it look like i o on day 13 not 10 > as i tested today and looks like a neg but it was a predictor test and i just seen ther 50 mi so not vey sensative xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

mandy121 said:


> hi ladies , does my chart look right or does it look like i o on day 13 not 10 > as i tested today and looks like a neg but it was a predictor test and i just seen ther 50 mi so not vey sensative xxx

I think your chart looks right tbh. 9dpo is very early and if it was a 50mui test and not 10 then you're not out yet.


----------



## mandy121

aww ty hun xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i agree, your chart looks right the way it is :)
too early days to take such tests, run another lap around the 2ww court before testing again lol



Rmar said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> Wow, Meg!
> 
> I did something I told myself I would not do. I took a test! Completly negative. I keep looking over at it and my eyes are playing tricks on me and I think I see something but then I pick it up and there isn't anything! I don't get tempted unless I have some tests in the house. I* have 2 tests left*.
> 
> me too!!!
> 
> we need to stick together in not using them before....what you have in mind? 14dpo too far off? 12dpo then? i can go 4 days... i think lolClick to expand...
> 
> I was hoping for 17dpo. New goal is 14dpo but absolutlely not until 13dpo! Lol, I hope we can resist peeing on a stick!Click to expand...

ok 14 dpo it is!!! i hope i at least make it and AF doesn't come in the meantime



Rmar said:


> Lol, Ok, I was crazily taking pictures every couple of minutes so that I could look back on it. I can't see anything.

i see a something but i'm not sure if it's a line-line or the line-area i'm seeing


----------



## mandy121

ty hun.. ill run laps everywhere as im so impatient lol. im going on clomid next month but i really dont want to :) xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies , does my chart look right or does it look like i o on day 13 not 10 > as i tested today and looks like a neg but it was a predictor test and i just seen ther 50 mi so not vey sensative xxx
> 
> I think your chart looks right tbh. 9dpo is very early and if it was a 50mui test and not 10 then you're not out yet.Click to expand...

I agree....I tested negative at 9dpo myself, and 50miu is not going to pick anything up before the day of or close to the day AF would be due, IMO. :dust: !!!!


----------



## mandy121

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies , does my chart look right or does it look like i o on day 13 not 10 > as i tested today and looks like a neg but it was a predictor test and i just seen ther 50 mi so not vey sensative xxx
> 
> I think your chart looks right tbh. 9dpo is very early and if it was a 50mui test and not 10 then you're not out yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree....I tested negative at 9dpo myself, and 50miu is not going to pick anything up before the day of or close to the day AF would be due, IMO. :dust: !!!!Click to expand...

ty hun ive ordered tesco test with me shopping so ill use that tommoz xx i really want it this month as dont want to go on clomid as it scares me xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

clomid hasn't been as horrible as i read it could be, i'm thankful for that,
the 5 days i was taking it, plus a few days after i was terribly hormonal though, but only
your surroundings suffer from that, not you lol

the headache was manageable, as were the O pains, i've never been in a omg-i-can't-walk-type of pain


----------



## tinybutterfly

mandy121 said:


> hi hun that could be im dip on ur chart xx

thanks, i hope it is, it's well over my usual coverline (from before MC)
so unless it drops to under 36.7...then i know for a fact it's not going to happen this month


----------



## mandy121

tinybutterfly said:


> clomid hasn't been as horrible as i read it could be, i'm thankful for that,
> the 5 days i was taking it, plus a few days after i was terribly hormonal though, but only
> your surroundings suffer from that, not you lol
> 
> the headache was manageable, as were the O pains, i've never been in a omg-i-can't-walk-type of pain

r u on clomid now then? and my ob told me if i take it then ill take it day 3 to 7.. xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

mandy121 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> clomid hasn't been as horrible as i read it could be, i'm thankful for that,
> the 5 days i was taking it, plus a few days after i was terribly hormonal though, but only
> your surroundings suffer from that, not you lol
> 
> the headache was manageable, as were the O pains, i've never been in a omg-i-can't-walk-type of pain
> 
> r u on clomid now then? and my ob told me if i take it then ill take it day 3 to 7.. xxClick to expand...

are you saying i sound terribly hormonal? LOL

i've been on clomid this cycle yes, day 3-7 :)

if this isn't BFP i don't know yet what to do next cycle, as i'll have the surgery too,
will depend on how i feel about it...


----------



## hoping:)

Deb, Rmar and Mandy- your charts all look good girls:happydance:
Sparkly- I hope you O soon:thumbup:
TB- a dark opk is definitely a good sign! I can't wait for you to test!!!


----------



## mandy121

tinybutterfly said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> clomid hasn't been as horrible as i read it could be, i'm thankful for that,
> the 5 days i was taking it, plus a few days after i was terribly hormonal though, but only
> your surroundings suffer from that, not you lol
> 
> the headache was manageable, as were the O pains, i've never been in a omg-i-can't-walk-type of pain
> 
> r u on clomid now then? and my ob told me if i take it then ill take it day 3 to 7.. xxClick to expand...
> 
> are you saying i sound terribly hormonal? LOL
> 
> i've been on clomid this cycle yes, day 3-7 :)
> 
> if this isn't BFP i don't know yet what to do next cycle, as i'll have the surgery too,
> will depend on how i feel about it...Click to expand...



no i dont mean u sound that sorry if it sounded that way , just wondering if u was on clomid now so sorry hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

My PMA is MIA lol. Had a massive cleaning frenzy today, everywhere looks lovely but my back is killing!!

:bfn: at 10 DPO means i am most likely out :( Pissed off right now :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Just popping in super quick! This thread isn't a very happy place today! :(


----------



## mandy121

meg33- do u think i o day 10 or 13 sorry just im getting mixed ways lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

I think it looks right as is, mandy! At times like that, I leave it as is but tell myself that I may be however many days less dpo... So, BFN could be "because you may only be 6dpo." Ya know what I mean?


----------



## mandy121

ok ty hun ,, ill keep it mind maybe only 6dpo.. and my af last month came early so ff has put it in that my cycle is 23 days but normaly it 28 days just not last month xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Who wants to watch my OPKs not get darker? Why do I buy them? I don't know! I like to pee on things, apparently!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4648089110_8dd34bcfdf.jpg

1 down, 6 to go! O should be in about 8 days!


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> My PMA is MIA lol. Had a massive cleaning frenzy today, everywhere looks lovely but my back is killing!!
> 
> :bfn: at 10 DPO means i am most likely out :( Pissed off right now :cry:

But your LP has been increasing so maybe you are not out yet and have another couple of days for it to show positive. Your chart still looks excellent.



Megg33k said:


> Who wants to watch my OPKs not get darker? Why do I buy them? I don't know! I like to pee on things, apparently!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4648089110_8dd34bcfdf.jpg
> 
> 1 down, 6 to go! O should be in about 8 days!

You use expensive ones?

Mandy - did you change one of the temps on your chart? It's now 6dpo.


----------



## mandy121

yeah i put 2nd pos okp in and put temp at day13 to original one as i took it it ealry than normal and used the adjuster ,, and the woman on the vip bit on ff told me to put it all to normal.. but now i have it says ive ovulated day 13 ... should i just put it bac to how it was ??


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> My PMA is MIA lol. Had a massive cleaning frenzy today, everywhere looks lovely but my back is killing!!
> 
> :bfn: at 10 DPO means i am most likely out :( Pissed off right now :cry:
> 
> But your LP has been increasing so maybe you are not out yet and have another couple of days for it to show positive. Your chart still looks excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Who wants to watch my OPKs not get darker? Why do I buy them? I don't know! I like to pee on things, apparently!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4648089110_8dd34bcfdf.jpg
> 
> 1 down, 6 to go! O should be in about 8 days!Click to expand...
> 
> You use expensive ones?
> 
> Mandy - did you change one of the temps on your chart? It's now 6dpo.Click to expand...

The cheapies never get ANY line for me. I have to buy expensive ones just to get some sort of change so I know its coming. I can watch them change, but they never get anywhere near positive.


----------



## tinybutterfly

mandy121 said:


> no i dont mean u sound that sorry if it sounded that way , just wondering if u was on clomid now so sorry hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hahaha no worries babe, i crack a joke whenever i can :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

mandy121 said:


> yeah i put 2nd pos okp in and put temp at day13 to original one as i took it it ealry than normal and used the adjuster ,, and the woman on the vip bit on ff told me to put it all to normal.. but now i have it says ive ovulated day 13 ... should i just put it bac to how it was ??

Well it certainly looks like a neater more biphasic chart with the unadjusted temperature. If they say to do it that way then I guess that's right. I always adjust mine if they were taken at a different time to normal.


----------



## puppymom32

Megg33k said:


> Just popping in super quick! This thread isn't a very happy place today! :(

Hope it gets happier tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

I never adjust temps, tbh. I think it makes things worse and more confusing.


----------



## Rmar

I adjusted once because if I didn't, it made my ovulation day CD23 with an 8 day luteal phase and my luteal phase had not been under 15.

My chart is sort of looking like another chart that went high in temperature and then from 12dpo started dropping right back down to under the coverline until AF came. I hoping for a temperature to be around the same tomorrow.


----------



## WannaB

Okay really would love to know if my chart is right now, just got a bfp on a frer.:rofl: Im doubting its a real one, but it does make me wonder a teeny tiny bit!:haha:


----------



## maratobe

wow serious michelle???? xxxx


----------



## WannaB

Mara I never joke about + lines on my frers!:haha: Yeah Im guessing I still have left over hcg and the high temps are just from being sick or my screwy tempting!


----------



## maratobe

or...it could be a nice little miracle hun!! :hugs: when do you see your doctor again? and or when are you testing again?? xxx


----------



## WannaB

I dont see a doc again till Im 7 weeks pregnant! But he gave me two sheets for hcg bloods when I want them done, but I hate to waste them on leftover hcg!


----------



## maratobe

maybe wait it out and see what your temps and stuff do before getting them done.....:) it could be new levels hun! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Yeah the iffy part is though if its new I have to start the heparin shots straight away and get back on the progesterone, if I start them without knowing Ive wasted my heparin and the progesterone will muck me up, such a doh situation!:dohh:


----------



## Rmar

Michelle, hope you get everything figured out soon. On a lighter note, congratulations on being he 4000th post on this thread! Lol, I was looking at the numbers and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## maratobe

WannaB said:


> Yeah the iffy part is though if its new I have to start the heparin shots straight away and get back on the progesterone, if I start them without knowing Ive wasted my heparin and the progesterone will muck me up, such a doh situation!:dohh:

oooh true!!! hmmm not sure hun xx:flower:


----------



## WannaB

Woohoo there should have been balloons drop or something of that nature to mark the occassion!:haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Well it certainly looks like a neater more biphasic chart with the unadjusted temperature. If they say to do it that way then I guess that's right. I always adjust mine if they were taken at a different time to normal.

and i never adjust mine, just take them when i wake up




WannaB said:


> I dont see a doc again till Im 7 weeks pregnant! But he gave me two sheets for hcg bloods when I want them done, but I hate to waste them on leftover hcg!

hope it's a new one... i suggest another FRER in a few days to see if it's getting darker or not


AFM, i go to bed feeling sick and i get up feeling sick, ugh
seriously, getting up at 7am...it's saturday!!! just so i could sit up a bit to 
try and make it go away... just a little bit of luck so far...but not alot.
boo, bad timing, it's photoshoot fun today


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Well it certainly looks like a neater more biphasic chart with the unadjusted temperature. If they say to do it that way then I guess that's right. I always adjust mine if they were taken at a different time to normal.
> 
> and i never adjust mine, just take them when i wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannaB said:
> 
> 
> I dont see a doc again till Im 7 weeks pregnant! But he gave me two sheets for hcg bloods when I want them done, but I hate to waste them on leftover hcg!Click to expand...
> 
> hope it's a new one... i suggest another FRER *in a few days* to see if it's getting darker or not
> 
> 
> AFM, i go to bed feeling sick and i get up feeling sick, ugh
> seriously, getting up at 7am...it's saturday!!! just so i could sit up a bit to
> try and make it go away... just a little bit of luck so far...but not alot.
> boo, bad timing, it's photoshoot fun todayClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I bet she uses 3 tomorrow! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:hugs: about feeling bad! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

LOL hahaha probably yes, but i was trying not to encourage her...FAIL :p hahahahaha


----------



## WannaB

Hmm well, all three pee sticks are now +, opk another frer and an ic, my ic last week was - so maybe eek!


----------



## tinybutterfly

whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!! :D

*lols at the multitude of tests you use in just one day*



another dark opk, close to positive... either it's something or a sign my period is coming


----------



## Megg33k

Borrow one of Michelle's tests! LOL

Michelle - Pics say NEW! NEW! NEW! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

bc you all like to look at lines... my opk's from this month

bottom two are 8dpo and 9dpo and the test claims to be supersensitive (not sure what that means though)
the others are just normal opk's

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/myopks.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Whoa! That's VERY close to positive! Holy cow! When are you testing?


----------



## tinybutterfly

14 dpo bc i only have 2 tests left


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I don't know that I'll survive that long waiting! Maybe I should ship you some!


----------



## mandy121

morning all.. my temp went up again today , but i still dont no if im 7dpo or 10dpo lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

I really think 7! That's good to have that dip yesterday! Definitely looks like a solid implant dip! Can't wait until you test! :yipee:


----------



## mandy121

i tested yesterday as i thought i was 9dpo lol.. and wat dip do u mean? sorry im dumb today lol. xxx


----------



## Sparkly

Looking good mandy :thumbup:

How are you today/yesterday Megg?

OMG tiny.......:test:

Wannab........eeeeeek!! :D

AFM - CD15 - cbfm low :(......but have lashings of ewcm :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

mandy - Nope, you're not dumb... I looked at the wrong chart! LOL Your dip was at 3dpo! Good too! I honestly don't even know whose chart I was looking at! That means that I should go to bed! LOL Apparently I lose my senses around 3am! :rofl: Sorry for the confusion! :dohh:

sparklybutt :rofl: - I'm good! Waiting for O. Hoping it comes eventually! LOL Tired now! How are you, sweetie?


----------



## Sparkly

mandy121 said:


> i tested yesterday as i thought i was 9dpo lol.. and wat dip do u mean? sorry im dumb today lol. xxx

Your temp dipped below coverline @ 3dpo, usually a good sign of an implantation dip


----------



## mandy121

ok yeah the dip was 3po or 6dpo lol .. suppose ill find out soon enogh lol ty hun,,


----------



## mandy121

Sparkly said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> i tested yesterday as i thought i was 9dpo lol.. and wat dip do u mean? sorry im dumb today lol. xxx
> 
> Your temp dipped below coverline @ 3dpo, usually a good sign of an implantation dipClick to expand...

ty hun wouldnt 3dpo be to early for id?


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> sparklybutt :rofl: - I'm good! Waiting for O. Hoping it comes eventually! LOL Tired now! How are you, sweetie?

Come sit and wait with me hun.......it's getting boring on my own lol!!! ovulation has forsaken me......


----------



## Sparkly

mandy121 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> i tested yesterday as i thought i was 9dpo lol.. and wat dip do u mean? sorry im dumb today lol. xxx
> 
> Your temp dipped below coverline @ 3dpo, usually a good sign of an implantation dipClick to expand...
> 
> ty hun wouldnt 3dpo be to early for id?Click to expand...

Looking at your chart, you may have ov'ed a couple of days before FF is saying according to your +opk's.......it may not be as early as you think....


----------



## Megg33k

mandy121 said:


> ok yeah the dip was *3po or 6dpo* lol .. suppose ill find out soon enogh lol ty hun,,

Just realized why I said yesterday! Wow! I can't even explain what happened in my brain... but I know what it was now! 

This is going to get more (rather than less) confusing!

You said you were 7 or 10dpo. I said you appeared to be 7 but was looking at it again to see if 10dpo was likely. 10dpo puts that dip at 6dpo... and I associated 6dpo as YESTERDAY for you! How weird and screwed up am I? :(


----------



## Megg33k

mandy121 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> i tested yesterday as i thought i was 9dpo lol.. and wat dip do u mean? sorry im dumb today lol. xxx
> 
> Your temp dipped below coverline @ 3dpo, usually a good sign of an implantation dipClick to expand...
> 
> ty hun wouldnt 3dpo be to early for id?Click to expand...

Not necessarily! :)



Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> sparklybutt :rofl: - I'm good! Waiting for O. Hoping it comes eventually! LOL Tired now! How are you, sweetie?
> 
> Come sit and wait with me hun.......it's getting boring on my own lol!!! ovulation has forsaken me......Click to expand...

*sits with you* Boooooooooring! I have a week or so to wait still! *sigh*


----------



## mandy121

i still think i o day 10 but because i put normal temp bak and not the adjusted one and i put the 2nd okp bak in in took me from o day10 to day 13 ,,


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> Come sit and wait with me hun.......it's getting boring on my own lol!!! ovulation has forsaken me......

*sits with you* Boooooooooring! I have a week or so to wait still! *sigh*[/QUOTE]

Never mind sitting there....get the kettle on xxx


----------



## WannaB

Going by your temps Mandy I agree with FF, the shift happened after cd 13, either way it puts you, you are well and truly covered on the bd front, that dip could be implantation, but more likley when your estrogen kicked backed in your lp, its perfect timing for your estrogen to be rebounding again and cause a drop. Good luck hunny!:hugs:


----------



## mandy121

WannaB said:


> Going by your temps Mandy I agree with FF, the shift happened after cd 13, either way it puts you, you are well and truly covered on the bd front, that dip could be implantation, but more likley when your estrogen kicked backed in your lp, its perfect timing for your estrogen to be rebounding again and cause a drop. Good luck hunny!:hugs:

ty hunny xxx:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

WannaB said:


> Okay really would love to know if my chart is right now, just got a bfp on a frer.:rofl: Im doubting its a real one, but it does make me wonder a teeny tiny bit!:haha:




WannaB said:


> Hmm well, all three pee sticks are now +, opk another frer and an ic, my ic last week was - so maybe eek!

Wow sounds like you are pg again then? KUP

I am not liking my chart at all this month. It doesn't look like any of my other charts pregnant or not pregnant so I don't know what's going on. The temps are up to what they normally are at this stage but the pre ov temps never got back to normal range.

It's rubbish, I am almost sure I'm out this month just based on those.


----------



## debgreasby

I hate my chart too :cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> I hate my chart too :cry:

I'm sorry deb.


----------



## puppymom32

So got my Friday blood back they had gone up to 321. Didnt double but much improvement from the first set. Still in limbo land.

Mon: 155
Wed: 190
Fri: 321


----------



## debgreasby

When's your next lot??


----------



## puppymom32

Deb, 
They wont do anymore as I have a scan set for Wed anyways and Mon is holiday for us so I guess we will just see what the scan shows Wed.


----------



## debgreasby

Really hope everything is ok :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

That is excellent news. They are not that far off doubling. I will be keeping everything crossed for Wednesday


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks ladies just hope I got a slow grower. Still worried about another ectopic but we will see. I am already expecting the worse so any good news will just be a suprise :)


----------



## Sparkly

fx'd for you Amy xxx


----------



## TripleB

I just can't keep up so will just say a general hello to everyone!

Puppymom, good to see HCG rising, good luck for your scan on Wednesday, everything crossed for you.

Am excited for testing from TB and WannaB! :hugs: to Debs but you know you're not out hun.

AFM, I feel truly awful! I know I should be happy to feel sick but I would just want to knock myself out and not wake up until I've seen a heartbeat and don't feel like shit anymore! Sorry if its insensitive to say that on here but you're my favourite ladies so I'd thought I'd share!

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Come sit and wait with me hun.......it's getting boring on my own lol!!! ovulation has forsaken me......
> 
> *sits with you* Boooooooooring! I have a week or so to wait still! *sigh*Click to expand...

Never mind sitting there....get the kettle on xxx[/QUOTE]

Oh... *looks around for a kettle*... We don't really do that much here. *goes to buy a kettle*



Vickieh1981 said:


> WannaB said:
> 
> 
> Okay really would love to know if my chart is right now, just got a bfp on a frer.:rofl: Im doubting its a real one, but it does make me wonder a teeny tiny bit!:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannaB said:
> 
> 
> Hmm well, all three pee sticks are now +, opk another frer and an ic, my ic last week was - so maybe eek!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow sounds like you are pg again then? KUP
> 
> I am not liking my chart at all this month. It doesn't look like any of my other charts pregnant or not pregnant so I don't know what's going on. The temps are up to what they normally are at this stage but the pre ov temps never got back to normal range.
> 
> It's rubbish, I am almost sure I'm out this month just based on those.Click to expand...

Your chart looks different than the others, but it looks perfectly normal in the realm of charting in general! Don't worry too much about it! :hugs:



debgreasby said:


> I hate my chart too :cry:

:hugs: Deb!



puppymom32 said:


> So got my Friday blood back they had gone up to 321. Didnt double but much improvement from the first set. Still in limbo land.
> 
> Mon: 155
> Wed: 190
> Fri: 321

:yipee: for scan on Wed! I love seeing them go up! I think its going to be okay!



TripleB said:


> I just can't keep up so will just say a general hello to everyone!
> 
> Puppymom, good to see HCG rising, good luck for your scan on Wednesday, everything crossed for you.
> 
> Am excited for testing from TB and WannaB! :hugs: to Debs but you know you're not out hun.
> 
> AFM, I feel truly awful! I know I should be happy to feel sick but I would just want to knock myself out and not wake up until I've seen a heartbeat and don't feel like shit anymore! Sorry if its insensitive to say that on here but you're my favourite ladies so I'd thought I'd share!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

I understand that feeling! You'll see a heartbeat soon, honey! Then you can relax a bit! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> OMG! I don't know that I'll survive that long waiting! Maybe I should ship you some!

yesssss lolol!
although by the time they arrive i either already know for sure or be on my next cycle


mandy121 said:


> morning all.. my temp went up again today , but i still dont no if im 7dpo or 10dpo lol xx

niiiiice chart!


Sparkly said:


> OMG tiny.......:test:

*resists urge* :p



puppymom32 said:


> Deb,
> They wont do anymore as I have a scan set for Wed anyways and Mon is holiday for us so I guess we will just see what the scan shows Wed.

i think it'll be ok
from monday to wednesday the increase was 22.6%
from wednesday to friday, it was 70%
slow grower, i'm keeping my fingers crossed it's just that!


----------



## dawny690

Tinybutt test and ps love your siggy xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks...

nothing will show if i test now, way too early
last time it didn't show untill 16dpo and then i tested from 8 or 10dpo onwards

so i'll keep using opk's instead... i know my levels go up some before af arrives, so if
the lines get fainter again, i know it's no good


----------



## Rmar

I gave in! Oh, I feel so bad. I don't know what the results are. Leaning towards a BFN because OH says he can't see anything.

I asked for good eyes in the test gallery.

Lol, OH saw me making the thread and he gave me a look and I said "Don't judge me, I know I am psycho"


----------



## Vickieh1981

Hard to tell hun but am sure I see something.

AFM I give up analysing my chart - its too weird compared to my others,


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> thanks...
> 
> nothing will show if i test now, way too early
> last time it didn't show untill 16dpo and then i tested from 8 or 10dpo onwards
> 
> so i'll keep using opk's instead... i know my levels go up some before af arrives, so if
> the lines get fainter again, i know it's no good

Fine, fine... Keep not testing! I just want you to get a BFP so very badly! :hugs:



Rmar said:


> I gave in! Oh, I feel so bad. I don't know what the results are. Leaning towards a BFN because OH says he can't see anything.
> 
> I asked for good eyes in the test gallery.
> 
> Lol, OH saw me making the thread and he gave me a look and I said "Don't judge me, I know I am psycho"

I see something for sure!!! :hugs:

Just a flying trip to say :wave:! I'm at my aunt's house! I shouldn't spend too much time playing with my e-friends... I suppose! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

hehe thanks
especially for all you guys i'll keep peeing on opk's, then at least i have something to report



sigh... 2010 is a sucky year... i just found out yet another friend of mine died two days ago,
auto-immune disease... she just turned 21...so unfair


----------



## Sparkly

Tinybutt - Your temps are fab......test already!!!! :flower:

So sorry to hear about your friend passing away hun, 21 is no age :hugs:

rmar - I have voted, your temps are high too x

AFM - CD16 still a low on my cbfm, and I'm thinking of maybes starting a journal, so I can waffle on to my hearts content...prob is I'm so open and candid...maybe I shouldn't :shrug:

Got that kettle yet Meg? coz I needs a brew........


----------



## Rmar

Sparkly said:


> AFM - CD16 still a low on my cbfm, and I'm thinking of maybes starting a journal, so I can waffle on to my hearts content...prob is I'm so open and candid...maybe I shouldn't :shrug:

I think it would be great to read your waffling on, lol. Just looking at your chart, yay for EWCM. Hope you see a high on the cbfm soon.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i agree, O must be just around the corner!


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry about your friend TB :cry:


----------



## Sparkly

Rmar said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> AFM - CD16 still a low on my cbfm, and I'm thinking of maybes starting a journal, so I can waffle on to my hearts content...prob is I'm so open and candid...maybe I shouldn't :shrug:
> 
> I think it would be great to read your waffling on, lol. Just looking at your chart, yay for EWCM. Hope you see a high on the cbfm soon.Click to expand...

Thanks, I hope so too, my opk was defo getting darker this morning....so fx'd i'm getting there


----------



## tinybutterfly

my body is indecisive...

opk is lighter than two previous days
but cervix position went from low/middle firm closed, to low/middle soft closed
and i did spot some pre-af cramp like things


wow, Deb, a 12 day LP?


----------



## aussiettc

puppymom32 said:


> Deb,
> They wont do anymore as I have a scan set for Wed anyways and Mon is holiday for us so I guess we will just see what the scan shows Wed.

good luck for the scan and i'm glad your numbers are doubling



TripleB said:


> AFM, I feel truly awful! I know I should be happy to feel sick but I would just want to knock myself out and not wake up until I've seen a heartbeat and don't feel like shit anymore! Sorry if its insensitive to say that on here but you're my favourite ladies so I'd thought I'd share!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

TripleB i think we all under stand the need to hear a heart beat in this tread. i dont think you will be the only one to feel like that



tinybutterfly said:


> thanks...
> 
> nothing will show if i test now, way too early
> last time it didn't show untill 16dpo and then i tested from 8 or 10dpo onwards
> 
> so i'll keep using opk's instead... i know my levels go up some before af arrives, so if
> the lines get fainter again, i know it's no good

Loving your temps at the moment, can't wait for you to test.



Rmar said:


> I gave in! Oh, I feel so bad. I don't know what the results are. Leaning towards a BFN because OH says he can't see anything.
> 
> I asked for good eyes in the test gallery.
> 
> Lol, OH saw me making the thread and he gave me a look and I said "Don't judge me, I know I am psycho"

lol, gotta love your OH sometimes don't ya they put up with so much from us.



Vickieh1981 said:


> Hard to tell hun but am sure I see something.
> 
> AFM I give up analysing my chart - its too weird compared to my others,

Isn't that always the way, just when we get the hang of it, it goes and changes again to something totally different.



Sparkly said:


> AFM - CD16 still a low on my cbfm, and I'm thinking of maybes starting a journal, so I can waffle on to my hearts content...prob is I'm so open and candid...maybe I shouldn't :shrug:
> 
> Got that kettle yet Meg? coz I needs a brew........

i know how ya feel waiting for the big O cycle even though i didn't actually O by body didn't even try till like day 22 or something. Its the pits.

AFM i've just had the llongest week ever. the kids are starting to get better but i unfortunately am starting to get a cold. boohoo.


----------



## debgreasby

tinybutterfly said:


> my body is indecisive...
> 
> opk is lighter than two previous days
> but cervix position went from low/middle firm closed, to low/middle soft closed
> and i did spot some pre-af cramp like things
> 
> 
> *wow, Deb, a 12 day LP?*

Weird huh? It was 12 days last month too. AF is usually here by now. Wish she would hurry up and get it over with!

FX'd for you TB!


----------



## mandy121

morning all . how is everyone today ??

my temp dropped bit today but i did have troble taking temp as blocked nose and sneezing all time lol and i only had about hour and half sleep as it was to hot and kept waking up , but i tested and there is a faint line.. xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

post post post!!!

i might cave and test tomorrow with fmu


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> my body is indecisive...
> 
> opk is lighter than two previous days
> but cervix position went from low/middle firm closed, to low/middle soft closed
> and i did spot some pre-af cramp like things
> 
> 
> *wow, Deb, a 12 day LP?*
> 
> Weird huh? It was 12 days last month too. AF is usually here by now. Wish she would hurry up and get it over with!
> 
> FX'd for you TB!Click to expand...

Maybe she won't show up and maybe it's settling back and lengthening out. What was your temp like this morning?




mandy121 said:


> morning all . how is everyone today ??
> 
> my temp dropped bit today but i did have troble taking temp as blocked nose and sneezing all time lol and i only had about hour and half sleep as it was to hot and kept waking up , but i tested and there is a faint line.. xx

You can't just say that and not show us!!! Where is our picture?


I think I sort of know what could be going on with my chart (I could be wrong). It was really hot last week and I think that's why my temp never went back to it's normal pre ov temps, so that when I ovulated it went cooler again and I am showing normal post ovulation temps. Does that sound possible?


----------



## mandy121

pics on pregnancy test bit on here xx


----------



## debgreasby

Went out last night so temp was really high this morning - 98.4 lol

Got tummy ache and of course :bfn:


----------



## mandy121

ur not out yet hun ,, xx


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> hehe thanks
> especially for all you guys i'll keep peeing on opk's, then at least i have something to report
> 
> 
> 
> sigh... 2010 is a sucky year... i just found out yet another friend of mine died two days ago,
> auto-immune disease... she just turned 21...so unfair

I'm so sorry about your friend! Losing anyone that young is always even more awful! :hugs:



Sparkly said:


> Tinybutt - Your temps are fab......test already!!!! :flower:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your friend passing away hun, 21 is no age :hugs:
> 
> rmar - I have voted, your temps are high too x
> 
> AFM - CD16 still a low on my cbfm, and I'm thinking of maybes starting a journal, so I can waffle on to my hearts content...prob is I'm so open and candid...maybe I shouldn't :shrug:
> 
> Got that kettle yet Meg? coz I needs a brew........

Kettle in hand! Let's go be open and candid over a cuppa (Right? That's what you lot call it?) in your new journal!



debgreasby said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> my body is indecisive...
> 
> opk is lighter than two previous days
> but cervix position went from low/middle firm closed, to low/middle soft closed
> and i did spot some pre-af cramp like things
> 
> 
> *wow, Deb, a 12 day LP?*
> 
> Weird huh? It was 12 days last month too. AF is usually here by now. Wish she would hurry up and get it over with!
> 
> FX'd for you TB!Click to expand...

Ooh! I like the longer LP! 



mandy121 said:


> morning all . how is everyone today ??
> 
> my temp dropped bit today but i did have troble taking temp as blocked nose and sneezing all time lol and i only had about hour and half sleep as it was to hot and kept waking up , but i tested and there is a faint line.. xx

I saw it in the gallery! I definitely see the lines! BFP! Congrats!



debgreasby said:


> Went out last night so temp was really high this morning - 98.4 lol
> 
> Got tummy ache and of course :bfn:

:hugs: Not out yet!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Deb - if you put that temp in your chart looks awfully pretty


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> Got that kettle yet Meg? coz I needs a brew........
> 
> Kettle in hand! Let's go be open and candid over a cuppa (Right? That's what you lot call it?) in your new journal!Click to expand...

I'm a northern girl.....We call it a brew...as it's usually tea, I am trying to wean myself off it though...and switching to de-caff coffee instead, as de-caff tea is the work of the devil!!!!!!

Off to my journal I go.......


----------



## Megg33k

Okay! Brew it is!


----------



## Vickieh1981

No it needs to be cuppa for us more southerly girls.lol


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I don't know how to know which of you are cuppas and which of you are brews! Also funny to me that there is a difference between northern and southern when the whole UK is about the length of my state! :rofl:


----------



## Vickieh1981

It's funny isn't it? The huge differences in accents and language used for such a small country.


----------



## Sparkly

Vickieh1981 said:


> It's funny isn't it? The huge differences in accents and language used for such a small country.

Yeah I was just thinking this, you only have to drive a few miles in this country to come across completely different accents.......and as for southerners....I have to listen really hard to understand :haha: and vice versa no doubt!.....I sound like Peter Kay :D


----------



## aussiettc

Megg here in Aus its a cuppa. Maybe you could say i'll go brew a cuppa

AFM at the moment i'm feeling like shit. i have a chesty cough, the kids are still a little sick and it keeps raining on and off again so i can't really do anything or go anywhere. i did an OPK today and they are naked. Apart form the control not even a hint of a line. To make matter worse i've lost my perscription for metformin and my blood test request sheet so now i have to ring the Dr and ask to get another one written up. 

my OH decided he didn't want ot ride his bike to work today cause it was wet, so i told him to take the car. He said no and made me drop him off to work. I now have to take thhe kids out in the rain to pick him up and pick up my son from school as well. so i'm sick and i gotta go out twice in the rain to pick people up. so annoyed. I dont think i O'ed this cycle either so i have lost all hope of my BFP as well. Think i'll just go and sit in the corner and wollow in selfpity.


----------



## Megg33k

Brew a cuppa it is! :)

So... I wish I could guarantee that I wouldn't O until CD16. I'm getting nervous. My ovaries aren't as achy this cycle... which makes me scared I won't O. But, I had a tiny bit of EWCM tonight, which makes me scared I'll O soon. Grr @ my body!


----------



## mandy121

hi all. i updated my bit on preg tests and i got a darker pink line today with asda test , looks def pos to me, but my temp went down today , but ive got blocked nose bad and kept waking up every hour so i take it not acurate temp.. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Def positive, mandy! :hugs: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## mandy121

aww ty hun ,, this is real first time in the tests that they been darker and se ewith out squinting lol .xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> I dont think i O'ed this cycle either so i have lost all hope of my BFP as well. Think i'll just go and sit in the corner and wollow in selfpity.

eh, rain makes me depressed as well, and i hate it when my hair gets semi wet
and my clothes all damp bc of it, yuk!

i think you've O'd beautifully! your chart says so!



AFM, today's temp is inaccurate, i've been more awake than anything,
i woke up early in the morning bc of nausea, just kept tossing and turning to
find a comfy position, then went to sleep in the couch bc otherwise i'd wake
up OH too much.
been up a few times, peeing...TMI peeing from behind ew!
my farts smell like sulfur, no wonder i'm so bloated

i reaaaaally don't like the clomid-side-effects in the 2ww
or maybe i'm getting ill with something as my troat feels raw too (might be from the bits of reflux i've had)


----------



## tinybutterfly

mandy121 said:


> hi all. i updated my bit on preg tests and i got a darker pink line today with asda test , looks def pos to me, but my temp went down today , but ive got blocked nose bad and kept waking up every hour so i take it not acurate temp.. xx

i hope your temp shoots up again tomorrow (if you can get an accurate one that is)


----------



## mandy121

dont know if i will temp as people told me not to wen ur pregnant x


----------



## Megg33k

I'd def give up the thermometer as soon as you're comfortable doing it!


----------



## mandy121

i wont temp no more then as i hate doing it lol ,, ty ur all so wonderfull,,, xxxx


----------



## Rmar

Yay, Mandy! You can temp or not temp when you are pregnant. Up to you.

AFM, I really hope I have a BFP. OH can see this line but AF isn't due yet. I have no more tests left so I think I will go out tomorrow and get some more depending on if my pay goes through.


----------



## Megg33k

mandy - Good for you! H&H 9 months to you! Mind if I add you to the "Race for the BFP" thread? I'd just need the number of losses you've had and the date of the most recent! I'd love to put you up as our newest BFP! :D

Rmar - I don't even have to try to see this line! Its SO there! Congrats, honey! :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

Megg33k said:


> Good for you! H&H 9 months to you! Mind if I add you to the "Race for the BFP" thread? I'd just need the number of losses you've had and the date of the most recent! I'd love to put you up as our newest BFP! :D

yeah id love that ty hun,, my most recent loss was chemical in march, 

ty hun xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

mandy121 said:


> i wont temp no more then as i hate doing it lol ,, ty ur all so wonderfull,,, xxxx

hehe good decision

and CONGRATULATIONS

man, my lack of sleep really shows today, i forget everything important


----------



## mandy121

tinybutterfly said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> i wont temp no more then as i hate doing it lol ,, ty ur all so wonderfull,,, xxxx
> 
> hehe good decision
> 
> and CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> man, my lack of sleep really shows today, i forget everything importantClick to expand...

aww ty hun hope everyone gets bfps soon :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:to us all xxx


----------



## Sparkly

aussiettc said:


> Megg here in Aus its a cuppa. Maybe you could say i'll go brew a cuppa
> 
> AFM at the moment i'm feeling like shit. i have a chesty cough, the kids are still a little sick

:hugs:Hope you're feeling better soon hun xx

brew a cuppa is brill :haha:


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> I had a tiny bit of EWCM tonight

:happydance: you're on the way chick!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats mandy xx

and congrats to you too rmar xx

Are you waiting until AF is due to test TB?????


----------



## tinybutterfly

Sparkly said:


> Congrats mandy xx
> 
> and congrats to you too rmar xx
> 
> Are you waiting until AF is due to test TB?????

with clomid messing wit my cycle i don't even know when that is.
gyn said to wait untill 14 days after IUI (since we didn't do that i'll count the dpo's hehe)

but i didn't... tested today... with the 4th little clutch of urine (couldn't manage to collect sooner lol)
opk's are getting lighter and tests was BFN (unless i stare at it too much of course)

i should get AF somewhere this week i suppose


----------



## tinybutterfly

because everyone loves these

my 11dpo test... if you can see something... congrats, you can see more than me lol
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/11dpohpt2.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/11dpohpt.jpg


----------



## mandy121

tinybutterfly said:


> because everyone loves these
> 
> my 11dpo test... if you can see something... congrats, you can see more than me lol
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/11dpohpt2.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/11dpohpt.jpg

hun i swear i see something on that test xx


----------



## Sparkly

I too can see a shadow of a line!!!!.......we're watching this space xx


----------



## maratobe

i see it too tiny!!! xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I see something and then my eyes go blurry


----------



## Megg33k

mandy121 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Good for you! H&H 9 months to you! Mind if I add you to the "Race for the BFP" thread? I'd just need the number of losses you've had and the date of the most recent! I'd love to put you up as our newest BFP! :D
> 
> yeah id love that ty hun,, my most recent loss was chemical in march,
> 
> ty hun xxxClick to expand...

I'll get you added! Thank you! :hugs:



Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I had a tiny bit of EWCM tonight
> 
> :happydance: you're on the way chick!!!Click to expand...

I don't know... My temps are all fucked up because I'm not at home! :(



tinybutterfly said:


> because everyone loves these
> 
> my 11dpo test... if you can see something... congrats, you can see more than me lol
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/11dpohpt2.jpg
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/11dpohpt.jpg

Well, congrats to me then! Because I DO see something! :happydance:

Why am I up at 7:50am? Because my husband was snoring so loudly that I wanted to put a pillow over his face! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

congrats to all lol!!! haha

i bought 3 tests, 2 normal and 1 CB digital
i went to 3 different stores bc 1st store only had the digital,
second had none in stock and 3rd only the normal
aargh!

came home, had to pee (i really think i'm getting IUI), peed in cup and
opened the box of a test, then said "don't be silly, don't throw away money like that"
and i put it back in the box to use with FMU tomorrow or so



Vickieh1981 said:


> I see something and then my eyes go blurry

i have the opposite, my eyes go blurry and then i see something hahahaa


----------



## maratobe

well i will be keeping an eye out for that test hunni!!! xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck TB


----------



## Vickieh1981

Something is weird this month. Yesterday I had about an hour where it felt like someone was stabbing me in my uterus and then today I just feel achey and crampy, like a tugging sensation down there. Surely I can't come on tomorrow though - I would cry like a baby with a 7 day LP


----------



## tinybutterfly

surely that's not af coming, no signs on your chart point in that direction at all
i hope it means something gooooooood!!!! :)


is it morning yet??? aargh only 8pm


----------



## Sparkly

tinybutterfly said:


> is it morning yet??? aargh only 8pm

Are you waiting for fmu? :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

yepyep hahaha


----------



## dawny690

Good luck Tinybutt


----------



## debgreasby

Anyone have any idea why my LP is getting longer?? Not taking anything to extend it. Has always been 11 days. 12 last month, now 13??


----------



## hoping:)

Just got back from vacation and wanted to say a quick hi:flower:

Congrats Wannabe and Mandy on your :bfp:s :wohoo::wohoo:

TB- your OPKs look awesome and I think I see a line on your hpt:happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Well I've had enough this month. My chart looks crap and my temp just won't stay up (what does that mean? Not enough progesterone or something?)

I hate ttc - it's rubbish. I don't want to do it anymore. Am going to sulk


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Vickie xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Oh and ps it looks rather pretty to me could be heading for a ID?? Lets hope so xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*vickie*, your temps are still up, above the coverline is good enough
i understand that a drop in temperature is depressing though, just remember that it 
can't shoot up forever (or your brain would be fried)



afm: tested with fmu today... nothing, i think all you might see, if anything is the shadow
of where the line is supposed to be... bah... and temp dropping two days in a row,
guess i'll just sit and wait for her to show her face, bleh


----------



## tinybutterfly

today's tests... nothing
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/12dpohpt.jpg

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/12dpohpt2.jpg

boooo


----------



## Rmar

I can see a definite shadow. It is in plain site. Did that come up within the time limit? If it did, I would say it is the start of a BFP! If I move the screen backwards, I can see a very dark shadow. What does it look like in real life?


----------



## tinybutterfly

that is within the time limit yes, i always try to take the pics within the 5 minutes, 10 tops

all i see is white in real life and sometimes a little little line, but that's when i look at it alot,
it's nothing clearly, like it's trying it's best to blend with the background.
if i were a nervous person afraid she's pregnant and taking this test i'd be sure i'm in the clear


----------



## Megg33k

So... TinyButt... I saw it IMMEDIATELY! I thought the pic was your way of announcing... and then I read that you said it was negative?!?! LOL I absolutely saw the line just scrolling down the page. So, I don't think your definition of "negative" is quite right! :rofl: I think its positive! :hugs:

Vickie - Temp is staying up just fine, hun! Don't get down about it!

Deb - I don't know WHY... but I would take it with a smile, tbh! Longer LP is good, any way you look at it, honey! :hugs:

AFM... I have an issue. No ovary pains at all really... but if I O on CD16 again... that's really soon. Well, we haven't DTD since Friday! We were away for a long weekend, and we were both WAY too tired tonight. So, am I pretty much out?


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol ok... i suddenly feel like a man looking at hpt's, they never see it either hahha


----------



## WannaB

Positivley positive!! I sound like freakin Mary Poppins!!! Take a spoon full of sugar and call me in the morning!:haha: Yeah but there is a line on that thar hpt my dear!:hugs: Should stop having my FB in pirate shouldnt I??!!:rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

with all the crap i already ate this morning that spoonfull of sugar is well covered hahaha

hmmm maybe i should waste another opk to see what that does
my cervix is still high but me craving candy...that's usually a give away that af is going to arrive soon


----------



## tinybutterfly

opk lighter again... oh well...


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Oh and ps it looks rather pretty to me could be heading for a ID?? Lets hope so xxxx

Thanks. I think it's a horrid looking chart. Not content with being critical of my own appearence I am critical of my temps too lol



Megg33k said:


> So... TinyButt... I saw it IMMEDIATELY! I thought the pic was your way of announcing... and then I read that you said it was negative?!?! LOL I absolutely saw the line just scrolling down the page. So, I don't think your definition of "negative" is quite right! :rofl: I think its positive! :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - Temp is staying up just fine, hun! Don't get down about it!
> 
> Deb - I don't know WHY... but I would take it with a smile, tbh! Longer LP is good, any way you look at it, honey! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... I have an issue. No ovary pains at all really... but if I O on CD16 again... that's really soon. Well, we haven't DTD since Friday! We were away for a long weekend, and we were both WAY too tired tonight. So, am I pretty much out?

You know why I think it looks so crap is because my pre ov temps never went back down to normal so it looks like my post ov temps are not high over the cover line - does that make sense? I stick by saying I hate ttc though. I am getting really stressed and obsessive over it to the point I am not sure I want to try again next month :nope:



tinybutterfly said:


> opk lighter again... oh well...

OPKs are not a reliable indicator until after your hpts are clearly positive. Do you see how good we all are at talking up each other while being so down on our own cycles?


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> You know why I think it looks so crap is because my pre ov temps never went back down to normal so it looks like my post ov temps are not high over the cover line - does that make sense? I stick by saying I hate ttc though. I am getting really stressed and obsessive over it to the point I am not sure I want to try again next month :nope:

i know what you mean, mine have been doing the same, very annoying idd!

if you are getting so stressed, toss the thermometer next month,
ttc shouldn't feel like this


Vickieh1981 said:


> OPKs are not a reliable indicator until after your hpts are clearly positive. Do you *see how good we all are at talking up each other while being so down on our own cycles?*

true that!!!

i know they can't replace hpt, but i thought they'd at least become darker too with time


----------



## maratobe

cant wait till tomorrows tiny!! xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I've overlaid my chart onto Matthews pregnancy chart if you click my sig. Maybe I shouldn't feel so bad for now.


----------



## tinybutterfly

wooow that's looking niiiiiice!


----------



## tinybutterfly

btw WannaB... is yours official yet???


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> I've overlaid my chart onto Matthews pregnancy chart if you click my sig. Maybe I shouldn't feel so bad for now.

That is looking good, Vickie! Fxed for ya hun!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just discovered a whole bunch of 4 leaved clover in my garden... definatly one there for each of us...

do 5 leave clovers have special meaning too? had a few of those too


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so silly - someone has marked my chart as not very promising and it bothered me. I need to get a life.


----------



## tinybutterfly

who did? a psychic?
i think any person who marks a chart like yours "not promising" at 7dpo needs to get a life


----------



## TripleB

tinybutterfly said:


> who did? a psychic?
> i think any person who marks a chart like yours "not promising" at 7dpo needs to get a life

Haha :rofl:, well said TB! It's looking good for an ID Vickie and looks fab against your previous preggo chart!

TB, I see a faint line on your test this morning - fingers crossed for tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> who did? a psychic?
> i think any person who marks a chart like yours "not promising" at 7dpo needs to get a life




TripleB said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> who did? a psychic?
> i think any person who marks a chart like yours "not promising" at 7dpo needs to get a life
> 
> Haha :rofl:, well said TB! It's looking good for an ID Vickie and looks fab against your previous preggo chart!
> 
> TB, I see a faint line on your test this morning - fingers crossed for tomorrow!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks both. I am not sure why anyone would mark down a chart so early. Have just been and gone through all the prenancy charts from the front page and mine doesn't look any worse than any of them.

I shall endevour to stop moaning so much lol


----------



## puppymom32

Hello ladies hope all is well. Sorry I havent posted much still stuck in limbo over here. I had another set of bloods taken today after Fridays finally started rising like they are supposed to and then on Sun I started spotting brown and only when I wipe. So still not sure what is going on dr dont seem to upset. I didnt bleed with my last ectopic because they removed the tube as soon as they confirmed it was in there so I can remember if my 1st ectopic started out with brown blood or not. Have scan tomorrow so hopefully at least I can get some answers. Every cramp or twinge is driving me mad.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll keep fingers crossed for good news amy!!!



afm, i'm going nuts... my skin is superdry all of a sudden, (on my back and sides mostly)
and now itches like crazy! i think it might be the shirt i've been wearing, brrr
anyway, OH rubbed my whole back with hydrating stuff, yay!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Whatever gets you a back rub, right? LOL Btw, you should probably make WannaB blue in your siggy and make FD green again! Keep up, girly! :winkwink: I'm :rofl: at "sparklybutt" in your siggy!


----------



## goddess25

Ok so how do i attach my FF chart here and who wants to look at it. I am a bit clueless to be honest in terms of the charting thing have only been doing it for 2 months but i am not sure how to interpret it. Basically is it right that your temp has to have increased on 3 consecutive days to indicate Ovulation is this right? Can you have fertile CM and increased temps but no + OPK ( my pack have been opened for awhile and there are warnings all over them not to use but i have and i have been getting negs not even a tiny showing of a pink line)

ANy advice from you experts would be fabulous.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm waiting untill WannaB gives me green light to do so as she wasn't 100% sure


pfff, i'm done testing, my temp just keeps dropping, have some cramps too, she'll probably
arrive later today, or at least by friday


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> i'm waiting untill WannaB gives me green light to do so as she wasn't 100% sure
> 
> 
> pfff, i'm done testing, my temp just keeps dropping, have some cramps too, she'll probably
> arrive later today, or at least by friday

I think she said earlier to go ahead but am not positive.

I'm sorry that your temp dropped. I will keep on hoping - you're not out till you're out.

My temp dropped right down again today - not sure what is going on with my temps this month butI don't like it, it's not normal lol


----------



## Megg33k

goddess25 said:


> Ok so how do i attach my FF chart here and who wants to look at it. I am a bit clueless to be honest in terms of the charting thing have only been doing it for 2 months but i am not sure how to interpret it. Basically is it right that your temp has to have increased on 3 consecutive days to indicate Ovulation is this right? Can you have fertile CM and increased temps but no + OPK ( my pack have been opened for awhile and there are warnings all over them not to use but i have and i have been getting negs not even a tiny showing of a pink line)
> 
> ANy advice from you experts would be fabulous.

Yes, 3 consecutive days! FF will tell you when it figures it out. As far as posting your chart, go to the left side of the page, click "Sharing" then "Homepage Setup"... At the top, you'll see something like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/[randomnumbersandletters] That's the link to your chart. Post that, and I'll add it to the front page for stalking! :)



tinybutterfly said:


> i'm waiting untill WannaB gives me green light to do so as she wasn't 100% sure
> 
> 
> pfff, i'm done testing, my temp just keeps dropping, have some cramps too, she'll probably
> arrive later today, or at least by friday

WannaB had bloods that show it has to be new. She gave me the green light to post her BFP in the "race" thread. So, she's official! :)

Sorry about the temp drop! Hoping you aren't really out! :hugs:



Vickieh1981 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> i'm waiting untill WannaB gives me green light to do so as she wasn't 100% sure
> 
> 
> pfff, i'm done testing, my temp just keeps dropping, have some cramps too, she'll probably
> arrive later today, or at least by friday
> 
> I think she said earlier to go ahead but am not positive.
> 
> I'm sorry that your temp dropped. I will keep on hoping - you're not out till you're out.
> 
> My temp dropped right down again today - not sure what is going on with my temps this month butI don't like it, it's not normal lolClick to expand...

Could be an implant dip! Different is very good sometimes! :)


----------



## Megg33k

P.S. I think the temp that was so much higher was due to fever/illness. I just checked my temp at 2:15am and its 99.18. I'm usually in the high 97's. So, I guess if you combine that with the stuffy nose, sore throat, and watery eyes... I'm probably sick! :(


----------



## Aerdrie

Vickie: I'm with Megg, not normal in this case could be really good really looks like it could be an inplantation dip :dust: :dust: :dust:


Megg: Shame hunny, hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Aerdrie! I'm just worried that my temping is going to be all screwed up! :(


----------



## Aerdrie

Megg33k said:


> Thanks, Aerdrie! I'm just worried that my temping is going to be all screwed up! :(

I hear you, just another thing to add to the second guessing that we do enough of as it is! :dohh: FF needs to expand their "temp adjustment" function to include...flu & colds, drinking, distured sleep, colder weather, warmer weather, I used the heater last night...think we should send them a wish list :haha:


----------



## Aerdrie

:rofl: then we'd all have a whole new set of numbers to second guess :rofl:


----------



## puppymom32

Back from U/S couldnt see anything but my numbers doubled like they were supposed to over the weekend Fri was 321 yesterday 1380. Tech said too early to see anything but I think they should of seen something said it could have been late implanter why numbers werent doubling like they were supposed to at the begginning. So me still stuck in limbo.


----------



## Megg33k

Aerdrie said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Aerdrie! I'm just worried that my temping is going to be all screwed up! :(
> 
> I hear you, just another thing to add to the second guessing that we do enough of as it is! :dohh: FF needs to expand their "temp adjustment" function to include...flu & colds, drinking, distured sleep, colder weather, warmer weather, I used the heater last night...think we should send them a wish list :haha:Click to expand...

I agree! I have a looooooooong wish list for them!



puppymom32 said:


> Back from U/S couldnt see anything but my numbers doubled like they were supposed to over the weekend Fri was 321 yesterday 1380. Tech said too early to see anything but I think they should of seen something said it could have been late implanter why numbers werent doubling like they were supposed to at the begginning. So me still stuck in limbo.

I think it was just too early to see anything! :hugs: FX'd for you!

AFM... I don't know if I actually have a fever. I mean, last night I definitely did. Then, this morning.... I woke up sweating like a champ way earlier than usual. I got up to pee at 8:40 and went back to sleep. My temp was 97.38 at 9:15 (usually temp at around 11:30). Then 40 min later (without going back to sleep), it was 97.18 at 9:55. So, I got up and walked around for a bit and tried again and got 97.4-something. So, what am I supposed to think? I can't imagine I missed O... but I'd like to know now if I did!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaah man, more waiting for you amy! no fun!!!
when do you have to go back?



Megg33k said:


> *Whatever gets you a back rub, right?* LOL

oooh yeah! lol



afm, i spotted some specks of red on my tampon (put it in just in case at work,
sometimes i just can't run off like that in case it starts)
guess it's the beginning of the end, bleh...


----------



## dawny690

Amy hun the numbers look fab and its great the was nothing in tube but could be too early to see anything in womb yet how far would you be now hun? xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

tinybutterfly said:


> aaah man, more waiting for you amy! no fun!!!
> when do you have to go back?
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> *Whatever gets you a back rub, right?* LOL
> 
> oooh yeah! lol
> 
> 
> 
> afm, i spotted some specks of red on my tampon (put it in just in case at work,
> sometimes i just can't run off like that in case it starts)
> guess it's the beginning of the end, bleh...Click to expand...

Yeah it sucks but I am gonna try and be optomistic stressing does nothing good.


----------



## puppymom32

dawny690 said:


> Amy hun the numbers look fab and its great the was nothing in tube but could be too early to see anything in womb yet how far would you be now hun? xxxxx

I should be 5w2days. with beta being under 1500 sometimes they say you cant see anything. Mine is 1380 and now they are gonna drive me even more crazy dont get another blood draw until Monday and have another U/S in 1-2 weeks will probably die of a heart attack before then.


----------



## dawny690

OMG thats as bad as the 2ww fuck (scuse my lanuage) lets hope the bloods go up monday then if not you can get another scan soon xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

puppy mom- your numbers are looking great:thumbup: I read that sometimes they can't see anything until hcg levels reach about 2,000 and sometimes the sac isn't visable until the end of 5 weeks. FX for you:hugs:

I have my first appointment tomorrow and I am nervous and scared! I am going to get my blood work done today during lunch and then my appt is tomorrow at 3:45. I feel good about this one but I still can't help but feel nervous:wacko: I should be about 5 weeks tomorrow so I am not expecting to see anything more than a sac... wish me luck...


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, hoping! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Because I know you all love to look at things that have been peed on... I give you the most pathetic OPK progression EVER! Enjoy!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4664545333_42af37a1ed_b.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

dayum! lol 
but at least you have a medically valid reason hehe


afm... it's 7am and i'm up and running, yet i don't have to go to work today,
everything was just wrong, too cold, too hot, tired, not tired, clogged nose, dry throat
bleh... 
temp was up a bit but couldn't test as the OH was on our main toilet still when i got up
and i reaaaaaaaaaaallly had to go lol
suppose she'll arrive today then instead


----------



## goddess25

Hi Megg 33 I am not exactly sure this is right as I cannot highlight it here.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1dac91


----------



## tinybutterfly

i could click it so it's fine :)

wow, rollercoaster chart hehe with O on it's way aparently, yay! not long anymore now


----------



## Megg33k

goddess25 said:


> Hi Megg 33 I am not exactly sure this is right as I cannot highlight it here.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1dac91

Its right! I'll add you! :)



tinybutterfly said:


> dayum! lol
> but at least you have a medically valid reason hehe
> 
> 
> afm... it's 7am and i'm up and running, yet i don't have to go to work today,
> everything was just wrong, too cold, too hot, tired, not tired, clogged nose, dry throat
> bleh...
> temp was up a bit but couldn't test as the OH was on our main toilet still when i got up
> and i reaaaaaaaaaaallly had to go lol
> suppose she'll arrive today then instead

Yes, a medically valid reason... but it still BLOWS! You sound like you feel the way I feel! :( No AF for you! I demand not!


----------



## Megg33k

So, temp was 99.01 tonight. That means it'll be high again tomorrow... and not in an "Oh, I ovulated" sort of way! :( My chart is going to be SO effed up! Any advice?


----------



## Rmar

Oh no. I can't seem to get to your chart. The link has a bunch of stars in it. Are you using OPKs?


----------



## Megg33k

Whoa! Not sure what's going on there! Uhm... I'm using OPKs... but they don't work for me! LOL 

OPK Progression:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4664545333_42af37a1ed_b.jpg

Chart is: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Megg33k 

The last 2 temps are marked as "fever" temps... because I shouldn't have a temp of 99-something at night. I shouldn't EVER have a temp of 99-something. I usually run around high 97's!


----------



## Megg33k

Banner in my siggy works now. Hmm.. wonder what happened to my links before?

:hissy: MY CHART! :hissy: I do NOT think I'm 3dpo!!! :growlmad:


----------



## tinybutterfly

that would be veeerry unlike you idd, i think it's bc you're ill
you might be 1dpo judging by the cm, but that's it
i doubt you really are 3dpo!
(((hugs)))


----------



## tinybutterfly

*anxiously awaiting hoping's scan result... eventhough she probably just woke up hehe*


----------



## Megg33k

You know, I actually thought 1dpo seemed plausible! I wondered if the few twinges I got yesterday were as close as I would get to O pains this time. Maybe it was! I'd be okay with 1dpo! I really, really would! At least that would be logical based on 5-10 days after my last dose of Soy. Today's temp... for some unknown reason... felt more authentic to me. Maybe because its squarely within my normal post-O range? I don't know! I'd be okay with 1dpo! Also, I wouldn't have missed my chance... which would make me feel better too! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

you know my saying... if it brings good PMA... OVERRIDE!!!


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> *anxiously awaiting hoping's scan result... eventhough she probably just woke up hehe*

lol:) it is 11:02 here so about another 4 and a half hours... why did I schedule it for so late in the afternoon:dohh: I will update as soon as I get back:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh yay, that means i'll read it before bedtime, whoohoooo!!!!

oh wait, no... forum time is 2 hours behind on my time (i must fix that one day)
so i'll probably read it first thing tomorrow


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoaaa so hot here today... still have to clean up the mess i left in the garden (lawn mower etc)
have a headache bc of the warmth, i think...

kitteh used me as a climbing pole again and when i tried to shake him off he
held on so tight i heard the skin on my head rip (thankgod the scratches are in my hair,
would have looked nice in my face lol)

planted sunflowers... finally lol

still no sign of af showing up... i fear it constantly
every drop of cm that falls i jump up and check... doesn't help i'm wearing pink undies,
fluids leave an initial darker mark
good god, arrive already or just don't show your face


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: TinyButt!

My OPK is a little darker today! :yipee: Its not anywhere near a real positive... but its probably MY version of positive! Still probably requires screen tilting and squinting... plus took it with my shitty cam on my phone. But, here it is! LOL

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4666626595_30aebe9267.jpg


----------



## tinybutterfly

nope nope, no squinting or tilting needed, i see it bright and clear!!! whoohoo!


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! :yipee: I put it in as a + OPK on FF. It took my CH's, thank goodness! I also put in "fever" on those 3 high temps! So, we'll see what it reckons will happen in the next few days!


----------



## tinybutterfly

meh, got watery discharge now... last cycle i had this too, then 3 days later af arrived
i hope it doesn't take that long, i don't want to be bleeding for that surgery monday... i mean...
ew, don't want it to be a bloody mess down there and me being asleep and barely able to get up afterwards to do anything about it

eta: hoping i'm going to bed now, i'm pretty sure you'll log in soon after i post this hehe


----------



## Rmar

Boo to lower temperatures and a tiny bit of spotting. I can't show you my chart because I found out my sister had been telling people what was going on with me so I lost trust and deleted it so that she wouldn't know what was going on with me to tell but my temperature went from 36.71 to 36.29. :(


----------



## Megg33k

TinyButt - Maybe it means something else this time?

Rmar - Oh, sweetie! That's awful that she was stalking your chart and telling people your business! :hugs: Temps when pregnant can do crazy stuff! Don't worry too much. Could be nothing! FX'd and sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> meh, got watery discharge now... last cycle i had this too, then 3 days later af arrived
> i hope it doesn't take that long, i don't want to be bleeding for that surgery monday... i mean...
> ew, don't want it to be a bloody mess down there and me being asleep and barely able to get up afterwards to do anything about it
> 
> eta: hoping i'm going to bed now, i'm pretty sure you'll log in soon after i post this hehe

fxed that you get a BFP soon honey



Rmar said:


> Boo to lower temperatures and a tiny bit of spotting. I can't show you my chart because I found out my sister had been telling people what was going on with me so I lost trust and deleted it so that she wouldn't know what was going on with me to tell but my temperature went from 36.71 to 36.29. :(

wow i cant believe that your sister is being so mean. hope things get better soon

AFM - my DH and i had an argument last night over line spotting on here. He said that he could POAS and get someone to tell him he's pregnant. It has me in two minds cause i think that there may be a few people in the test thread who say they see line cause thats what we all want to hear but i just dont know. so basically he wants me to let him POAS and post it just to see what response he gets. I'm almost tempted to let him just to prove him wrong but what if he's right and someone says they see a line???


----------



## goddess25

Aussie - I have to say i think your hubby is probably right... I have seen some tests on here that are most deifintely a BFN.. not a hint of a line and there have been people saying oh yes i think i see it.. well you dont think you see it you either do or you don't. I Know you don't want to upset anyone but its also a bit cruel to lie and give some false hopes..

I am having a look at everyones charts to see what they are supposed to look like, my temp chart is all over the place, i dont know if that means i am wasting my time doing it.


----------



## hoping:)

hoping:) said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> *anxiously awaiting hoping's scan result... eventhough she probably just woke up hehe*
> 
> lol:) it is 11:02 here so about another 4 and a half hours... why did I schedule it for so late in the afternoon:dohh: I will update as soon as I get back:thumbup:Click to expand...

Just got back from my appointment. Doc said everything looked great! My lab work from yesterday (4wks5days): progesterone was at 24 and hcg was at 900:happydance: They weren't going to do a scan at first because it is too early but they did it any way and we could see the start of the sack! I even got to take home a picture:cloud9: Tomorrow I go in so they can teach me how to give myself injections and then I have my next appointment on the 17th so we can hear the heart beat:happydance:


----------



## aussiettc

hoping:) said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> *anxiously awaiting hoping's scan result... eventhough she probably just woke up hehe*
> 
> lol:) it is 11:02 here so about another 4 and a half hours... why did I schedule it for so late in the afternoon:dohh: I will update as soon as I get back:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Just got back from my appointment. Doc said everything looked great! My lab work from yesterday (4wks5days): progesterone was at 24 and hcg was at 900:happydance: They weren't going to do a scan at first because it is too early but they did it any way and we could see the start of the sack! I even got to take home a picture:cloud9: Tomorrow I go in so they can teach me how to give myself injections and then I have my next appointment on the 17th so we can hear the heart beat:happydance:Click to expand...

Wow hoping thats great cant wait to see the scan later


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> AFM - my DH and i had an argument last night over line spotting on here. He said that he could POAS and get someone to tell him he's pregnant. It has me in two minds cause i think that there may be a few people in the test thread who say they see line cause thats what we all want to hear but i just dont know. so basically he wants me to let him POAS and post it just to see what response he gets. I'm almost tempted to let him just to prove him wrong but what if he's right and someone says they see a line???

I'm about 100% certain that he's right! There are definitely some tests on there that are absolutely negative and people say they can see something. I'm sure a lot of people think that I'm one of the ones that say it on BFN's... but I'm about as expert at spotting fainter than faint lines as is humanly possible! But I never say I see it if I don't!

As far as letting him pee on one and posting it... It would be easier to use tap water! But, I think there might be some rule against doing those things. I don't want to see you get banned for it! :hugs: I don't know that you would... but I wouldn't chance it! 



goddess25 said:


> I am having a look at everyones charts to see what they are supposed to look like, my temp chart is all over the place, i dont know if that means i am wasting my time doing it.

I think it looks fine. It was a bit all over at the beginning, but it seems to be holding to a low pre-ov pattern at the moment. You should def be able to see a shift when it comes!



hoping:) said:


> [
> Just got back from my appointment. Doc said everything looked great! My lab work from yesterday (4wks5days): progesterone was at 24 and hcg was at 900:happydance: They weren't going to do a scan at first because it is too early but they did it any way and we could see the start of the sack! I even got to take home a picture:cloud9: Tomorrow I go in so they can teach me how to give myself injections and then I have my next appointment on the 17th so we can hear the heart beat:happydance:

Excellent news, sweetie! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> AFM - my DH and i had an argument last night over line spotting on here. He said that he could POAS and get someone to tell him he's pregnant. It has me in two minds cause i think that there may be a few people in the test thread who say they see line cause thats what we all want to hear but i just dont know. so basically he wants me to let him POAS and post it just to see what response he gets. I'm almost tempted to let him just to prove him wrong but what if he's right and someone says they see a line???
> 
> I'm about 100% certain that he's right! There are definitely some tests on there that are absolutely negative and people say they can see something. I'm sure a lot of people think that I'm one of the ones that say it on BFN's... but I'm about as expert at spotting fainter than faint lines as is humanly possible! But I never say I see it if I don't!
> 
> As far as letting him pee on one and posting it... It would be easier to use tap water! But, I think there might be some rule against doing those things. I don't want to see you get banned for it! :hugs: I don't know that you would... but I wouldn't chance it!Click to expand...

Thanks my lovely. I think he's just in a negative mood at the moment. we talked about buying some HPT's and he said it will only be my body playing games withh me and not to bother. URGGGGGGGGGG now i don't want to test ever cause i'm scared i'll get a BFN or when i get a BFP it will be a false +!!!
i'm in a shitty mood now


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> fxed that you get a BFP soon honey

thankyouuu
think not though, would be too much of a miracles, and those don't happen to me



Rmar said:


> Boo to lower temperatures and a tiny bit of spotting. I can't show you my chart because I found out my sister had been telling people what was going on with me so I lost trust and deleted it so that she wouldn't know what was going on with me to tell but my temperature went from 36.71 to 36.29. :(

how mean of your sister! wtf, it's your business, doesn't she have an interesting enough life to tell ppl about?

ouch, that is a serious drop in temps
(((hugs)))




aussie said:

> AFM - my DH and i had an argument last night over line spotting on here. He said that he could POAS and get someone to tell him he's pregnant. It has me in two minds cause i think that there may be a few people in the test thread who say they see line cause thats what we all want to hear but i just dont know. so basically he wants me to let him POAS and post it just to see what response he gets. I'm almost tempted to let him just to prove him wrong but what if he's right and someone says they see a line???

and i know he's right bc i think the same
in the past i used to post in the gallery section sometimes if i was in doubt
but just too many ppl seem to say they see something when they don't,
which is terribly disappointing if af then arrives, so i stopped doing that,
now i only believe myself and i post for other's amusement hehehe.
i seriously think your OH should do that... unless it's against board policy hehe



hoping:) said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> *anxiously awaiting hoping's scan result... eventhough she probably just woke up hehe*
> 
> lol:) it is 11:02 here so about another 4 and a half hours... why did I schedule it for so late in the afternoon:dohh: I will update as soon as I get back:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Just got back from my appointment. Doc said everything looked great! My lab work from yesterday (4wks5days): progesterone was at 24 and hcg was at 900:happydance: They weren't going to do a scan at first because it is too early but they did it any way and we could see the start of the sack! I even got to take home a picture:cloud9: Tomorrow I go in so they can teach me how to give myself injections and then I have my next appointment on the 17th so we can hear the heart beat:happydance:Click to expand...

oooh yay, fantastic!!! on to the 17th, that's not that long anymore
awesome team that you got to take a picture home already, sweet!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Excellent news that the scan went well hoping.

AFM - I'm out. Sure of it now. Temps still way down - this cycle has been shite all the way through and not sure why my temps have been so crap. Cervix this morning has gone to being medium instead of closed which is what happened last month a few days before af arrived.


----------



## aussiettc

Vickieh1981 said:


> Excellent news that the scan went well hoping.
> 
> AFM - I'm out. Sure of it now. Temps still way down - this cycle has been shite all the way through and not sure why my temps have been so crap. Cervix this morning has gone to being medium instead of closed which is what happened last month a few days before af arrived.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo the witch will stay away i have told her she's not allowed to come cause she has to go and visit Beadette befoer anyone else.

i think i'm ready for bed at the moment but its only 4pm here. my kids are finally better and are now able to socialise with the world. Yippy, and its the weekend which means that we can go out on saturday night to the local pub for DH's team dinner as planned. Woop Woop so excited.


----------



## aussiettc

Ok random question here, has anyone gotten an evap or false positive on a FRER cause i'm thinking of testing on sunday and don't want to see an evap or get a false + like DH thinks i'll get.


----------



## WannaB

Not the ones in the cassette Aussie, Ive never had a false or and evap and Ive used errmm just a few of them!:haha: Aussie ones seem to be free from problems for now! The ones that are just a test strip that you dip are a bit iffy, Ive had a good evap on one of those.


----------



## aussiettc

cool, cause of DH's nasty comments i'm just extra worried now. As if getting a BPF after a MC wasn't hard enough, now i have extra worry cause he's in a crappy mood!!!


----------



## WannaB

I think our Aussie ones are safe from anything nasty at the moment thank goodness! Hope you see two nice pink lines in the morn hunny bunny!:hugs: Hope hubby gets over his crappy mood asap, you dont need that on top of everything else!:nope:


----------



## Sparkly

Hoping - that's brill news hun xxx

Aussie - is DH maybe worried that you're stressing yourself out?? My DH doesn't really understand the support that I get from this site, or my need to poas on a regular basis :dohh:


----------



## aussiettc

WannaB said:


> I think our Aussie ones are safe from anything nasty at the moment thank goodness! Hope you see two nice pink lines in the morn hunny bunny!:hugs: Hope hubby gets over his crappy mood asap, you dont need that on top of everything else!:nope:

i wont test untill sunday morning cause i have to be at Hockey tomorrow morning by 7:30 and don't want to go and spend hours with kids iff i get a BFN and dont wanna hide my excitement if i get a BFP



Sparkly said:


> Hoping - that's brill news hun xxx
> 
> Aussie - is DH maybe worried that you're stressing yourself out?? My DH doesn't really understand the support that I get from this site, or my need to poas on a regular basis :dohh:


Dh always think i get over excited at every little thing but hey that me. 
****sings **** i don't know why i go to extremes

I found out whats wrong with DH, he has to retrentch someone next week. He'll be traveling to Melboure on monday night or tuesday morning so thats why he's a bit shitty. He is worried about the way the customers will take them getting rid of someone in the group. I understand why hes like this now cause this is the first time he has had to do this. He hate upseting people so not sure how it will go.


----------



## TripleB

hoping:) said:


> Just got back from my appointment. Doc said everything looked great! My lab work from yesterday (4wks5days): progesterone was at 24 and hcg was at 900:happydance: They weren't going to do a scan at first because it is too early but they did it any way and we could see the start of the sack! I even got to take home a picture:cloud9: Tomorrow I go in so they can teach me how to give myself injections and then I have my next appointment on the 17th so we can hear the heart beat:happydance:

Awesome news hoping! You must be very relieved! I have my scan in the morning, I'm feeling nervous but trying to remain positive. I'm hoping we can see something baby-like and a heartbeat as I'll be almost 8 weeks.

:hugs: to all waiting to ovulate or in the 2WW. xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

Yey TrippleB dropped in to say hello,:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Mary - You can be confident with FRER! TEST! :)

Vickie - Hoping you're wrong! :hugs:

AFM... Ovary pain finally! Don't know if its over or about to be over. Can't tell yet!


----------



## Rmar

That's good for Ov pain. Did you bother taking another OPK, today?

No more spotting for me. It was only a tiny bit of light brown CM when I checked my cervix. OH took away my tests and thermometre for tomorrow because we were both worried about this morning and I am getting them back on Sunday.


----------



## dawny690

Hey Louise good luck for tomorrow we are all routing for you babes :flower:

Megg's ovaries GO GO GO :dance:

Rmar your sis sounds evil :hugs:

Tinybutt I hope :witch: doesnt show for you :hugs:

:hi: everyone else hope your all ok? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar said:


> That's good for Ov pain. Did you bother taking another OPK, today?
> 
> No more spotting for me. It was only a tiny bit of light brown CM when I checked my cervix. OH took away my tests and thermometre for tomorrow because we were both worried about this morning and I am getting them back on Sunday.

I will do another today at around 2pm! Its only 11am right now.



dawny690 said:


> Hey Louise good luck for tomorrow we are all routing for you babes :flower:
> 
> Megg's ovaries GO GO GO :dance:
> 
> Rmar your sis sounds evil :hugs:
> 
> Tinybutt I hope :witch: doesnt show for you :hugs:
> 
> :hi: everyone else hope your all ok? xxxx

Thanks! :) How are you holding up, sweetie? :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Surprisingly im fine just have cramps come on already bitch :witch: xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Ladies just of surgey tube ruptured so now I am tubeless. Dont feel anything bcuz of meds just feel dead now. IVF only hope now for future baby.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm so sorry !



afm... i have little words now, am dead tired and have a killer headache (thankyou sun)
little spotting and my temp dropped to 36.5 this evening eventhough i feel like i'm burning up!!!
bah, she'll be here in full force tomorrow no doubt


----------



## Megg33k

Amy... :cry:


----------



## hoping:)

puppymom32 said:


> Ladies just of surgey tube ruptured so now I am tubeless. Dont feel anything bcuz of meds just feel dead now. IVF only hope now for future baby.

oh no:cry: I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Rmar

:nope::cry: So sorry, Amy.


----------



## aussiettc

puppymom32 said:


> Ladies just of surgey tube ruptured so now I am tubeless. Dont feel anything bcuz of meds just feel dead now. IVF only hope now for future baby.

:hug:honey word just cant take away the wya you are feeling right now. i hope you can manage to get through the next few days, weeks month.



dawny690 said:


> Surprisingly im fine just have cramps come on already bitch :witch: xxxx

hope the witch comes quickly and swiftly to you with out delay :hugs:



tinybutterfly said:


> afm... i have little words now, am dead tired and have a killer headache (thankyou sun)
> little spotting and my temp dropped to 36.5 this evening eventhough i feel like i'm burning up!!!
> bah, she'll be here in full force tomorrow no doubt

lets hope being this far past O means something and your up the duff

AFM i'm just hanging around at home trying to work out what i have to do for the day. i need to make a shopping list


----------



## Megg33k

So... I adjusted my last 3 temps (before today's) down by .5 degrees to try and counteract the fever. My chart looks better and more "normal" for me. I'm going to see what happens from here... I feel like a big liar leaving it that way... but the fever temps were making me SO angry! LOL


----------



## aussiettc

megg that chart does look a lot better now. Although that last really high temp looks out a tad.

i just cut up about 3kg of onions and now i feel sick. My tummy is like WTF

Now i just have to go shopping for the 40 bread rolls and the 4 bags of ice for the BBQ i have to run tomorrow.


----------



## Rmar

Well, back to the beginning because AF showed up this morning. Charting and TTC makes me wonder how many other times this has happened and I haven't noticed. Last year, I had so many periods that turned up after cycles that seems to have 50 days and we weren't trying so I didn't ever think to test. I will never know.

We decided to name our little ones. 5w6d is Olly and our chemical is named Rhiley.


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> megg that chart does look a lot better now. Although that last really high temp looks out a tad.
> 
> i just cut up about 3kg of onions and now i feel sick. My tummy is like WTF
> 
> Now i just have to go shopping for the 40 bread rolls and the 4 bags of ice for the BBQ i have to run tomorrow.

I've also adjusted it down by .5 degrees. Although, I think it probably wasn't meant to be quite that low, because I wasn't nearly as feverish last night as the other 3. But, hopefully I'll be over this soon and the temps will be back to normal! Thanks for pointing it out though!

BBQ sounds like a blast! :)



Rmar said:


> Well, back to the beginning because AF showed up this morning. Charting and TTC makes me wonder how many other times this has happened and I haven't noticed. Last year, I had so many periods that turned up after cycles that seems to have 50 days and we weren't trying so I didn't ever think to test. I will never know.
> 
> We decided to name our little ones. 5w6d is Olly and our chemical is named Rhiley.

:hugs: to you, your OH, :angel: Olly, and :angel: Rhiley!


----------



## goddess25

SO in relation to temps to you experts.. I was feeling pretty hot tonight and thought I would get my 3rd rise to indicate OV. I am on CD19 already and does this mean I need to have another 3 days rises before FF says I will Ovulate. I don't really get it. I think I am Ovulating today or possible yesterday.. I have some lower back pain and a little cramping and EWCM. Any input would be great.... I am clueless. This is my second month charting and I am just learning it.


----------



## dawny690

OMG Amy :cry: :cry: big big :hugs: to you I cant imagine what your feeling right now I just know that when your strong enough to have IVF and it will work you will be a fantastic mummy to twins or maybe even triplets or even if its one your going to be fab xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

goddess25 said:


> SO in relation to temps to you experts.. I was feeling pretty hot tonight and thought I would get my 3rd rise to indicate OV. I am on CD19 already and does this mean I need to have another 3 days rises before FF says I will Ovulate. I don't really get it. I think I am Ovulating today or possible yesterday.. I have some lower back pain and a little cramping and EWCM. Any input would be great.... I am clueless. This is my second month charting and I am just learning it.

The rise on your chart isn't enough to have indicated ov yet. If you think it was possibly yesterday or today, then the first rise will happen the day after ov. Once you have those 3 high temps, it will give you crosshairs! :)

AFM... My temperature just now (at 3:15am, which is before sleeping) was 99.58F (37.54C). WTF? That's WAY worse! Do we think my fever is worse because I'm post-O now and my body temp will just be naturally higher? Or, what? I hate, hate, hate being sick! :cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> afm... i have little words now, am dead tired and have a killer headache (thankyou sun)
> little spotting and my temp dropped to 36.5 this evening eventhough i feel like i'm burning up!!!
> bah, she'll be here in full force tomorrow no doubt
> 
> lets hope being this far past O means something and your up the duffClick to expand...

i'm not that far past O for my doing, i've had 16 and 17 days of LP before
royally sucks....

pfff temp dropped and stil spotting, suppose it'll get heavier as the day passes by,
looks like i will not escape surgery after all, dammit


----------



## Vickieh1981

Amy, i just don't have the words. I am so sorry.

AFM -chart that I thought couldn't get any worse just got worse lol. Never seen mine go below the cover line ever!!


----------



## Aerdrie

Amy I'm so sorry hunny. Sending loads of love to you and your OH :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> SO in relation to temps to you experts.. I was feeling pretty hot tonight and thought I would get my 3rd rise to indicate OV. I am on CD19 already and does this mean I need to have another 3 days rises before FF says I will Ovulate. I don't really get it. I think I am Ovulating today or possible yesterday.. I have some lower back pain and a little cramping and EWCM. Any input would be great.... I am clueless. This is my second month charting and I am just learning it.
> 
> The rise on your chart isn't enough to have indicated ov yet. If you think it was possibly yesterday or today, then the first rise will happen the day after ov. Once you have those 3 high temps, it will give you crosshairs! :)
> 
> AFM... My temperature just now (at 3:15am, which is before sleeping) was 99.58F (37.54C). WTF? That's WAY worse! Do we think my fever is worse because I'm post-O now and my body temp will just be naturally higher? Or, what? I hate, hate, hate being sick! :cry:Click to expand...

Megg i think that its high cause you are sick and has gone that little bit higher cause you're now past O



tinybutterfly said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> afm... i have little words now, am dead tired and have a killer headache (thankyou sun)
> little spotting and my temp dropped to 36.5 this evening eventhough i feel like i'm burning up!!!
> bah, she'll be here in full force tomorrow no doubt
> 
> lets hope being this far past O means something and your up the duffClick to expand...
> 
> i'm not that far past O for my doing, i've had 16 and 17 days of LP before
> royally sucks....
> 
> pfff temp dropped and stil spotting, suppose it'll get heavier as the day passes by,
> looks like i will not escape surgery after all, dammitClick to expand...

boooooooooooooo to the temp drop and spotting. the witch is not allowed to come cause you and i are gonna get a BFP together this cycle i just know it!!!:thumbup:



Vickieh1981 said:


> Amy, i just don't have the words. I am so sorry.
> 
> AFM -chart that I thought couldn't get any worse just got worse lol. Never seen mine go below the cover line ever!!

Even more BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO at the worse chart ever (your words). how dare it behave like this unless its trying to give you a lovely shocking BFP


AFM i just got back from dinner at the local club. i ate so much i think i wanna be sick. I'm so full and bloated i think i'm gonna go to bed soon. I could use the sleep actually i was up at 6:30 this morning after having my little pink princess join me in bed at about 2am:sleep: sometimes i wonder if shes coming in becuase she wants the warmtth not becase shes scared. Either way i cant refuse that little face when she says but i closed the door for us mum, and then pulls back the blankets to jump in. if i say are you sure , she replies yes mum i love you


----------



## aussiettc

Has anyone heard form TripleB yet? Wasn't her scan the other day??

***sneaks around bnb***TrippleB come oout come out where ever you are? 

i miss everyone at the moment seems like no one is around at the moment.

Hope you are all well and i just happen to have missed you

Maybe i should go write in my journal for a little bit:shrug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

she had her scan this morning (our saturday morning, your evening/night hehe),
i hope she updates soon this afternoon


----------



## aussiettc

So tuny what do you say to you and i getting our BFP this cycle and being bump buddies???


----------



## Vickieh1981

Dammit. I am going to miss seeing Louises scan pics.

I am going on holiday in about an hour and don't think there is internet access although maybe there might be so I shall see you all in a week where I hope to see a lot of good news and no bad


----------



## Aerdrie

:hi: hi aussietcc. I'm here, trying to catch up on the thread! I'm such a lurker! :shhh:
What's going on with your chart...where are you temps? 


Hoping: Yay for your scan! :hugs:

Tripple FX'd for you darling. xxx

Megg: How are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Enjoy your trip Vickie.
Waiting for Triple scan cant wait to hear and update. 
Well ladies I wont be temping anymore but I still will be stalking you all properly. Dont know what I am gonna do with myself without Temping and OPK's and Hpt's gosh that alone should cover IVF cost.


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> So tuny what do you say to you and i getting our BFP this cycle and being bump buddies???

i would loooooooooove that!!!!!!!

but i'm afraid it's wishful thinking in my case, i'm terrified to change my tampons
bc i don't want to see more blood, it just has to stop now and have my temps
shoot back up (they were back up to 37.1 when i got up at 11am, 36.8 when i woke up first time)
and just no blood at all tomorrow, then test monday morning before leaving for
hospital, see a bfp and happily cancel my surgery.... 
i think that sounds like a great plan... knowing faith, she never liked me i think, so...hmmm


----------



## tinybutterfly

found this from Tripple :)



TripleB said:


> We have a baby in the right place with a heartbeat! Measuring 8+2 so a bit ahead of my dates - I'm in shock but so so happy! Will upload a pic later! xxx


----------



## Aerdrie

:happydance::happydance::happydance: whooohoooo! Thanks for posting Tiny!!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks for posting TB, I was trying to update from my phone but having issues. I love you all for thinking of me today! All is well *breathes huge sigh of relief*. It was AMAZING! I was totally freaking out this morning and for the first few seconds of the scan as she was trying to locate the sac I was sure there was going to be nothing there. Then it popped into view and she said there was a heartbeat. I'm measuring 8+3 which is a few days ahead of where I think I am from my ov date but that's fine with me. Have changed my avatar but here's a pic of my little spaceman for you to see. xxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hoping:)

Beautiful scan pic Triple:happydance: I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Dammit. I am going to miss seeing Louises scan pics.
> 
> I am going on holiday in about an hour and don't think there is internet access although maybe there might be so I shall see you all in a week where I hope to see a lot of good news and no bad

Have fun, hun! I hope you come back to a TON of good news! :hugs:



Aerdrie said:


> :hi: hi aussietcc. I'm here, trying to catch up on the thread! I'm such a lurker! :shhh:
> What's going on with your chart...where are you temps?
> 
> 
> Hoping: Yay for your scan! :hugs:
> 
> Tripple FX'd for you darling. xxx
> 
> Megg: How are you feeling today? :hugs:

Honestly? I feel like shit still. I wish I didn't! 



puppymom32 said:


> Enjoy your trip Vickie.
> Waiting for Triple scan cant wait to hear and update.
> Well ladies I wont be temping anymore but I still will be stalking you all properly. D*ont know what I am gonna do with myself without Temping and OPK's and Hpt's gosh that alone should cover IVF cost.*

I couldn't help but giggle at that bit! I'm sure some of it is just a good act... but you seem to be in such good spirits still. You're such an amazing woman, Amy! I just know that out of all the people I've met on this journey... if anyone can handle what's happened to you and still come out on top with a beautiful baby, its definitely you! You're going to be such an amazing mom... and your little one will NEVER EVER question whether or not he/she was wanted! I'm really, really happy that you're okay... I know how badly it could have gone for you. :hugs: (crying again!)



tinybutterfly said:


> found this from Tripple :)
> 
> 
> 
> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> We have a baby in the right place with a heartbeat! Measuring 8+2 so a bit ahead of my dates - I'm in shock but so so happy! Will upload a pic later! xxxClick to expand...

:yipee: Thanks for posting that, TinyButt!

So, my temp was super fever high last night, but this morning it was 97.96. I didn't alter this one. It looks kind of normal. What do we think?


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> Thanks for posting TB, I was trying to update from my phone but having issues. I love you all for thinking of me today! All is well *breathes huge sigh of relief*. It was AMAZING! I was totally freaking out this morning and for the first few seconds of the scan as she was trying to locate the sac I was sure there was going to be nothing there. Then it popped into view and she said there was a heartbeat. I'm measuring 8+3 which is a few days ahead of where I think I am from my ov date but that's fine with me. Have changed my avatar but here's a pic of my little spaceman for you to see. xxx

EEK! So cute! :wave: little spaceman! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks hun.

I was so carried away with my own news that I hadn't read through the thread properly - puppy I am so sorry to hear your news. You are an incredibly brave and inspirational lady and I second Megg's words exactly. :hugs:

Sorry you're feeling rough Megg - loving your post ov rise though!

Have a great holiday Vickie!

xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Megg and Triple u both are making me cry. I have to have faith because with out that I have nothing. My mom and DH I think are taking it worse then me but I feel everything happens for a reason even though I dont know why it does. 
Not sure about your chart Megg with the whole sicky thing FXXX its all good.
Triple love the scan pic so happy to see strong healthy bubs.


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> So tuny what do you say to you and i getting our BFP this cycle and being bump buddies???
> 
> i would loooooooooove that!!!!!!!
> 
> but i'm afraid it's wishful thinking in my case, i'm terrified to change my tampons
> bc i don't want to see more blood, it just has to stop now and have my temps
> shoot back up (they were back up to 37.1 when i got up at 11am, 36.8 when i woke up first time)
> and just no blood at all tomorrow, then test monday morning before leaving for
> hospital, see a bfp and happily cancel my surgery....
> i think that sounds like a great plan... knowing faith, she never liked me i think, so...hmmmClick to expand...

Nope i think this wekk faith loves you and your going to have a BFP with me. if you dont then i cant cause i'll have no one to be bumo budies with



TripleB said:


> Thanks for posting TB, I was trying to update from my phone but having issues. I love you all for thinking of me today! All is well *breathes huge sigh of relief*. It was AMAZING! I was totally freaking out this morning and for the first few seconds of the scan as she was trying to locate the sac I was sure there was going to be nothing there. Then it popped into view and she said there was a heartbeat. I'm measuring 8+3 which is a few days ahead of where I think I am from my ov date but that's fine with me. Have changed my avatar but here's a pic of my little spaceman for you to see. xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:yey and woohoo so glad that we have a happy little space man. Maybe i'll get a BFP this cyclle so there can be 2 spacement floating around


----------



## aussiettc

BY the way there are no temps in my chart cause i wanted to relax a bit this cycle and i had some much on, 9 may mothers day, 10may SIL birhtday, 11 may sons godfather and nephews bday, 12 may DH bday, 13 May nanna's bday 19 may family fly in for a visit, 21 may had addmission to the bar, 22 may DS 10th bday, 23 may Step fathers bday, 24 may family leave, about 3 june nanna fly to canberra and we drive over for visit. Also trying to organise son's birthday partyy but cant find a suitible time at a suitable venue

So busy busy busy i didn't really have time to worry about what my temp was doing


----------



## dawny690

Louise you little spaceman or spacewoman looks super cute so glad all was ok x


----------



## Megg33k

Whoa, Mary! You busy little bee! :hugs:

Oy @ my chart. I love the way it looks... but I feel like a huge liar! I don't know if its any semblance of accurate! And, my ovaries were hurting a bit today again. So, did I not actually ovulate? Or, am I getting a 2nd ov again? Wouldn't be the first time. Of course, that's another symptom of low progesterone! So, not sure when to go get the test done. I think its going to be a miserable showing regardless. So, I guess I'll just go on Friday still? Or...? Help! :(


----------



## puppymom32

I say just go friday and see what it says and then if your temps shift and you think you havent O'd yet then maybe you can go back or try it again next month. Really really hope its just left over pain after the ovulation.


----------



## Megg33k

Me too! Or a 2nd egg! I'd be VERY okay with that! I'll BD tonight, just in case! Friday it is! If nothing else, I won't mind progesterone supplements as a safe guard! Thanks, Amy! :)


----------



## aussiettc

Megg, glad you're back to your chirpy self again. can't wait to see the results of your test


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I can't wait either! Very excited about my likely terrible progesterone results! Roll on Friday!


----------



## Aerdrie

aussiettc said:


> BY the way there are no temps in my chart cause i wanted to relax a bit this cycle and i had some much on, 9 may mothers day, 10may SIL birhtday, 11 may sons godfather and nephews bday, 12 may DH bday, 13 May nanna's bday 19 may family fly in for a visit, 21 may had addmission to the bar, 22 may DS 10th bday, 23 may Step fathers bday, 24 may family leave, about 3 june nanna fly to canberra and we drive over for visit. Also trying to organise son's birthday partyy but cant find a suitible time at a suitable venue
> 
> So busy busy busy i didn't really have time to worry about what my temp was doing

holy moly! I'm exhausted just reading that. You should change your name to aussie"superwoman"ttc

I clearly need more to do...I am making myself crazy..10DPO...zero symptoms...complete vagueness on the chart (have tried every overlay, analysis, symptom analyzer avail with absolutely no conclusions.. :dohh::shrug: Everyone around me is swept up in World Cup frenzy and I feel like the Grinch.....but joining in beer fueled pre-kick off parties just isn't really a great option for me at the moment :shrug: ......I guess if the witch does grace me with a visit this month at least I can join in some of the partying :haha:....although thats really not likely to cheer me up :growlmad:

Megg: Shame hunny, sorry you were still feeling so crap yesterday. You sound like you're on the mend now though?


----------



## Megg33k

Chart looks fine. Not telling us much... but still above coverline. That's good!

I thought I was on the mend until tonight! :( Coughed so hard that I vomited. Down side = Can't even pretend its a pregnancy symptom. Up side = I did make it to the loo before spewing! LOL

So much for me BDing tonight. Honestly, I'd rather lose the whole month vs having sex when I feel like this! Screw it! LOL


----------



## maratobe

tb look at that lil spaceperson in there!!! :happydance::happydance:
puppymom wanted to give you a massive hugs hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aerdrie

The forecast: BDing with the possibility of intermittent vomiting! Even faking it to to get a result would be a very tall order. :hugs::hugs: Meggs, I sorry, that's terrible, I should'nt make fun.


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> So tuny what do you say to you and i getting our BFP this cycle and being bump buddies???
> 
> i would loooooooooove that!!!!!!!
> 
> but i'm afraid it's wishful thinking in my case, i'm terrified to change my tampons
> bc i don't want to see more blood, it just has to stop now and have my temps
> shoot back up (they were back up to 37.1 when i got up at 11am, 36.8 when i woke up first time)
> and just no blood at all tomorrow, then test monday morning before leaving for
> hospital, see a bfp and happily cancel my surgery....
> i think that sounds like a great plan... knowing faith, she never liked me i think, so...hmmmClick to expand...
> 
> Nope i think this wekk faith loves you and your going to have a BFP with me. if you dont then i cant cause i'll have no one to be bumo budies withClick to expand...

sorry... faith loves to tease me
a 33 day cycle, bleh!



TripleB said:


> Thanks for posting TB, I was trying to update from my phone but having issues. I love you all for thinking of me today! All is well *breathes huge sigh of relief*. It was AMAZING! I was totally freaking out this morning and for the first few seconds of the scan as she was trying to locate the sac I was sure there was going to be nothing there. Then it popped into view and she said there was a heartbeat. I'm measuring 8+3 which is a few days ahead of where I think I am from my ov date but that's fine with me. Have changed my avatar but here's a pic of my little spaceman for you to see. xxx

great news!!!!
cute little spaceman!!! oh what a relief that must have been!
sooo happy for youuuu!!!!
if you're measuring ahead i'm inclined to think it truly is a spaceman as opposed to a spicegirl hahahaha



AFM, yesterday was another day of spotting, mostly brownish slime
it was my cousin's party, the weather was amazing and it was lots of fun,
we played in the pool around 1am (the water was 32 degrees hehe), then
went into the sauna afterwards, fun fun...
there was a little boy (around 9 years old) who loved to play with my OH
and then came to the sauna etc with us and after we showered and took
care of him (he didn't have a towel or a new shirt) he said the cutest thing
"you two would be very good parents, you should make a baby together"
aaaaaaaaaw *melts*

overnight af came on in all her glory, booooo
well, i hope today's the worst day, then tomorrow at the hospital it wont be so bad


----------



## aussiettc

booo to AF

hey did you know i have a journal??? Aparently its not well known


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh i didn't know! awesome!
i'm not a great journal stalker though, i'll let you know in advance ;)
i really need to learn to subscribe to threads, i always forget


baaaah, have to get ready to go to another bbq now, do not want, 
i want lazy sunday at home


----------



## Megg33k

Aerdrie said:


> The forecast: BDing with the possibility of intermittent vomiting! Even faking it to to get a result would be a very tall order. :hugs::hugs: Meggs, I sorry, that's terrible, I should'nt make fun.

:rofl: I think its funny... So, make fun all you want! :hugs:



tinybutterfly said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> So tuny what do you say to you and i getting our BFP this cycle and being bump buddies???
> 
> i would loooooooooove that!!!!!!!
> 
> but i'm afraid it's wishful thinking in my case, i'm terrified to change my tampons
> bc i don't want to see more blood, it just has to stop now and have my temps
> shoot back up (they were back up to 37.1 when i got up at 11am, 36.8 when i woke up first time)
> and just no blood at all tomorrow, then test monday morning before leaving for
> hospital, see a bfp and happily cancel my surgery....
> i think that sounds like a great plan... knowing faith, she never liked me i think, so...hmmmClick to expand...
> 
> Nope i think this wekk faith loves you and your going to have a BFP with me. if you dont then i cant cause i'll have no one to be bumo budies withClick to expand...
> 
> sorry... faith loves to tease me
> a 33 day cycle, bleh!
> 
> 
> 
> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting TB, I was trying to update from my phone but having issues. I love you all for thinking of me today! All is well *breathes huge sigh of relief*. It was AMAZING! I was totally freaking out this morning and for the first few seconds of the scan as she was trying to locate the sac I was sure there was going to be nothing there. Then it popped into view and she said there was a heartbeat. I'm measuring 8+3 which is a few days ahead of where I think I am from my ov date but that's fine with me. Have changed my avatar but here's a pic of my little spaceman for you to see. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> great news!!!!
> cute little spaceman!!! oh what a relief that must have been!
> sooo happy for youuuu!!!!
> if you're measuring ahead i'm inclined to think it truly is a spaceman as opposed to a spicegirl hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, yesterday was another day of spotting, mostly brownish slime
> it was my cousin's party, the weather was amazing and it was lots of fun,
> we played in the pool around 1am (the water was 32 degrees hehe), then
> went into the sauna afterwards, fun fun...
> there was a little boy (around 9 years old) who loved to play with my OH
> and then came to the sauna etc with us and after we showered and took
> care of him (he didn't have a towel or a new shirt) he said the cutest thing
> "you two would be very good parents, you should make a baby together"
> aaaaaaaaaw *melts*
> 
> overnight af came on in all her glory, booooo
> well, i hope today's the worst day, then tomorrow at the hospital it wont be so badClick to expand...

BOO to :witch:! BOOOOOOOOO & HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!



aussiettc said:


> booo to AF
> 
> hey did you know i have a journal??? Aparently its not well known

I only just learned recently! And, I'm staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalking now!



tinybutterfly said:


> ooh i didn't know! awesome!
> i'm not a great journal stalker though, i'll let you know in advance ;)
> i really need to learn to subscribe to threads, i always forget
> 
> 
> baaaah, have to get ready to go to another bbq now, do not want,
> i want lazy sunday at home

Any time I reply to any thread, it goes into my subscribed threads. I don't know if this is normal or not. If not, you go to Thread Tools>Subscribe to this thread! :)

AFM... Got my classic 3dpo dip. FF says 4dpo because I un-overrode it. But, I don't really care, tbh. Its only saying so because of how I fudged my "fever" temps! So, whatever! I knew it would be low this morning... and I was right. I'm glad I'm learning what my BBT does after ovulation. I've spent many a cycle freaking out about "OMG! My temp dipped 3dpo! Maybe I didn't ovulate after all! OH NOES!!!" But, I woke up this morning with a very smug "Hmm... 3dpo... low temp incoming!" attitude! :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

brrrrrrrrrrrrr tomorrow is the surgery, i'm soooooo nervous!
OH is bringing me and will be there when i wake up again,
he wants to stay with me all day but i told him he'd be superbored and to go
visit a friend of ours who lives nearby.

have to go shower now and go beddy bed

AF is kind to me, had some cramping this noon but bleed is lighter than expected,
hope it doesn't hit me in full force tomorrow then


----------



## TripleB

Good luck TB, you'll be fine and a step nearer to those twins! Xxx


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrr tomorrow is the surgery, i'm soooooo nervous!
> OH is bringing me and will be there when i wake up again,
> he wants to stay with me all day but i told him he'd be superbored and to go
> visit a friend of ours who lives nearby.
> 
> have to go shower now and go beddy bed
> 
> AF is kind to me, had some cramping this noon but bleed is lighter than expected,
> hope it doesn't hit me in full force tomorrow then

good luck with the surgery tomorrow:thumbup: We will all be thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrr tomorrow is the surgery, i'm soooooo nervous!
> OH is bringing me and will be there when i wake up again,
> he wants to stay with me all day but i told him he'd be superbored and to go
> visit a friend of ours who lives nearby.
> 
> have to go shower now and go beddy bed
> 
> AF is kind to me, had some cramping this noon but bleed is lighter than expected,
> hope it doesn't hit me in full force tomorrow then

You shall be in my thoughts all day, love! The surgery will be fine! :hugs: Many snuggles to you!


----------



## maratobe

tuny your in my thoughts for tomorrow sweety!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

ggod luck tiny you're in my thoughts. Fxed for the surgery


----------



## Aerdrie

Will be thinking of you today TD. Good Luck :hugs::hugs:

Temps pathetically low again this morning......and possibly not accurate cause I slept with the heater on...*Sigh*


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Tibs, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Your chart is confusing me Aerdrie! That's odd! Have you had your progesterone levels checked?


----------



## dawny690

Good luck tinybutt xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Good luck with the surgery Tiny.


----------



## Firedancer41

Thinking of you today TB! :hugs:


----------



## Aerdrie

You and me both Meg! I had my levels checked last year (7DPO) and doc told me all was normal...that was the cycle where i was actually pregnant though. Will ask to have the tests done again if this month is a BFN again. I have another possible theory about the coverline though...I'm on a generic of Clomid this month and last month that seemed to really throw out my pre O temps. You can see I have actually disregarded quite a couple because FF couldn't detect O. This may be affecting my coverline - like pushing it higher that it actually is, if that makes sense?


----------



## Megg33k

I see what you mean. My coverline is a full degree below yours! LOL 

I'm starting to wonder if I can get mine checked Friday. I also dip at 3dpo. But, I stayed pretty dipped today. If my coverline was set where it normally is, then I would have been below it for 2 days now. These are NOT post-O temps for me. So, did I not O? Is it just weird this month? I'm getting angry... because I needed it to be clear cut this time specifically!


----------



## Aerdrie

Its so frustrating sometimes! But I'd definitely say you did, you have a very clear temp shift over a good extended period..and a postive OPK. My first 2 cycles after my loss were also really wak. Crawling along and under the coverline after O-ing. Doc seemed pretty certain after the ultra sounds that I am O.ing.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, the OPK wasn't ACTUALLY positive... it was "my positive"... LOL So, that always worries me too. But I should be used to it by now! I know they say normal is overrated... but dammit... I'd like to give it a go! And, thanks! I hope you're right! :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

So in terms of fertility friend is it fairly accurate how it interprets the results. I was supposed to be 5dpo today which put me at Oving on CD17.. but tonight i am feeling pretty hot so i did my temp and it moved my date to CD19 as Ov and am now 3dpo... i am not sure if I should trust the website as I dont really know all the ins and outs of my own body yet..so I dont get the temps. I know that I do OV late in general and I am guessing that my losses are due to a short LP but I am not entirely sure, last cycle it was 11 days and we will see this cycle. 

Anyone care to give me any feedback.


----------



## WannaB

If your lp is too short (defective) you simply wont fall pregnant, doesnt give the bean enough time to implant properly. 11 days is fine.:thumbup:


----------



## Rmar

It's looking like I'm going to stop bleeding soon so getting ready to start BDing! DP is getting excited cause we didn't get into it much last cycle. (I'm getting excited, too. Hehe)

I spent the day with my mum at the hospital because she was having blurry vision, a headache and slurred speech. She's fine now but the nurses shocked me. Mum said her pain level was 2/10 and they offered her morphine and she refused it because, unless she was in a lot more pain, she didn't want it. They took some blood from her and left the needle in. As the doctor was talking to her I noticed the nurse putting in an IV drip but mum didn't notice so I was like "What is that?" and the nurse replied that it was some pain relief drugs and I said "Ummm, when were you going to ask her about that?" and she gave me this weird smile and said something like "Well, she refused to take anything stronger than panadol." 

I thought that was so rude and I am wondering if that even legal. Don't they have to ask before they start sending drugs into your bloodstream?


----------



## Megg33k

Goddess - It looks more correct now... Fertile CM usually dries up after O, and having EWCM a couple of days after you ov is unlikely! So, I'd say its right now! :)

Rmar That SHOULD be illegal! WTF?!?! Sorry to hear that your mom is having issues! :hugs:


----------



## Rmar

Thanks, she is resting up in bed, now. 

I think I have always had EWCM after FF says I have O'd. My pregnancy cycle, I had EWCM for 3 whole days after and it gave me dotted cross hairs but for the rest it has been 2 days after. Do you think it is more likely that I O a couple of days after the temperature rise?


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think that's possibly. You pretty much can't get the temp rise until the progesterone kicks in. And, progesterone stops you from ovulating. So, you can't really... Maybe you just don't lose your CM as quickly as most ladies! I wouldn't worry too much. Although, I'd BD until a day or two after the fertile CM dries up, just in case. I know, I say its impossible and then tell you to keep trying... I'm a walking, talking contradiction. But, that's okay! :rofl:


----------



## aussiettc

Rmar said:


> It's looking like I'm going to stop bleeding soon so getting ready to start BDing! DP is getting excited cause we didn't get into it much last cycle. (I'm getting excited, too. Hehe)
> 
> I spent the day with my mum at the hospital because she was having blurry vision, a headache and slurred speech. She's fine now but the nurses shocked me. Mum said her pain level was 2/10 and they offered her morphine and she refused it because, unless she was in a lot more pain, she didn't want it. They took some blood from her and left the needle in. As the doctor was talking to her I noticed the nurse putting in an IV drip but mum didn't notice so I was like "What is that?" and the nurse replied that it was some pain relief drugs and I said "Ummm, when were you going to ask her about that?" and she gave me this weird smile and said something like "Well, she refused to take anything stronger than panadol."
> 
> I thought that was so rude and I am wondering if that even legal. Don't they have to ask before they start sending drugs into your bloodstream?

Hi, i know that in Australia it is illegal to administer drugs after they have been refused. Even resusitating people after they say no isnt allowed. :growlmad:I SHOULD KNOW I WAS JUST ADMTTED AS A SOLICITOR. Next time it happens tell them to stop and ask to tallk to the nurse in charge and ask that person to be taken off her case and make a formal complaint. IT IS JUST SO WRONG!!! WHat if she was allergic and just said no thanks instead of no cause i'm allergic. Also go back to the hospital and make a formal complaint, if they gave her anything it should be written in her chart and that will be your proof. You will probally need to take your mum with you cause only she can ask to acces her chart.:thumbup: i know nurses get busy and what not but if it was someone having sex, its called rape and for good reason.


----------



## Rmar

aussiettc said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> It's looking like I'm going to stop bleeding soon so getting ready to start BDing! DP is getting excited cause we didn't get into it much last cycle. (I'm getting excited, too. Hehe)
> 
> I spent the day with my mum at the hospital because she was having blurry vision, a headache and slurred speech. She's fine now but the nurses shocked me. Mum said her pain level was 2/10 and they offered her morphine and she refused it because, unless she was in a lot more pain, she didn't want it. They took some blood from her and left the needle in. As the doctor was talking to her I noticed the nurse putting in an IV drip but mum didn't notice so I was like "What is that?" and the nurse replied that it was some pain relief drugs and I said "Ummm, when were you going to ask her about that?" and she gave me this weird smile and said something like "Well, she refused to take anything stronger than panadol."
> 
> I thought that was so rude and I am wondering if that even legal. Don't they have to ask before they start sending drugs into your bloodstream?
> 
> Hi, i know that in Australia it is illegal to administer drugs after they have been refused. Even resusitating people after they say no isnt allowed. :growlmad:I SHOULD KNOW I WAS JUST ADMTTED AS A SOLICITOR. Next time it happens tell them to stop and ask to tallk to the nurse in charge and ask that person to be taken off her case and make a formal complaint. IT IS JUST SO WRONG!!! WHat if she was allergic and just said no thanks instead of no cause i'm allergic. Also go back to the hospital and make a formal complaint, if they gave her anything it should be written in her chart and that will be your proof. You will probally need to take your mum with you cause only she can ask to acces her chart.:thumbup: i know nurses get busy and what not but if it was someone having sex, its called rape and for good reason.Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought it was so wrong as well. The problem is, she refused the morphine but this was a different kind of pain relief that she hadn't had the chance to say no to first. She doesn't seem to fussed on it, just wished they had have asked first. If they really thought it was a good idea, they could have explained to her why and let her make her choice. She wont want to make a complaint so I can't do much about it. It has just made me wary of if I ever have to go to the emergency room and having an IV sneaked up on me.


----------



## Rmar

Megg33k said:


> I don't think that's possibly. You pretty much can't get the temp rise until the progesterone kicks in. And, progesterone stops you from ovulating. So, you can't really... Maybe you just don't lose your CM as quickly as most ladies! I wouldn't worry too much. Although, I'd BD until a day or two after the fertile CM dries up, just in case. I know, I say its impossible and then tell you to keep trying... I'm a walking, talking contradiction. But, that's okay! :rofl:

Hehe, it's like most things to do with the body. There is mostly a general rule to describe things but everyone is just so different that you never know!


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou all who were thinking of me!

the surgery itself went ok, have two holes in my tummy now...

but the outcome... is bad.....
the doc came to see me this morning and told me i had had an infection on my tubes,
both of them are clogged where they meet the womb, if they put pressure on it,
they can get through it, but sperm can't... so the only option left for us is IVF, sigh.
it's against my principles of evolution... evolutionary speaking i shouldn't reproduce aparently,
and i always said that if that was the case i'd adopt instead...
but i want a bump, more than anything... i won't have my twins but we will do the IVF.

i'm lucky to be treated by the best of the best (he has ppl from Egypt coming to him)
and his clinic has a success rate of 50% for IVF! so yeah... by christmas i should be preggers,
otherwise...i don't know anymore


----------



## Rmar

Oh tb, I'm sorry for the bad outcome. I wish you all of the luck with IVF. Lets hope this doctor can give you extra baby dust with his IVF rate.

If you go with evolution you can think of it as the human race has evolved to help each other survive and reproduce and we can do this by creating new technology that advance our race. If we hadn't have evolved in the way we did, life would be very different. No computer to go on BnB to talk to everyone. Evolution is a theory that continues to grow with new persepctives and is continuously challenged. IM(very humble)O, if you weren't made to reproduce, you would have been born without the desire to do so but you were born with an immense desire to do so. Just a thought.:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Rmar said:


> IM(very humble)O, if you weren't made to reproduce, you would have been born without the desire to do so but you were born with an immense desire to do so. Just a thought.:hugs:

that is wonderfully phrased.... thankyou

*writes it down*


----------



## TripleB

:hugs: TB. I'm sorry it wasn't the news you wanted but Rmar has put it perfectly and you are a step closer to your baby not a step further away. Take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## hoping:)

TB I'm sorry your news wasn't good:hugs: But like Triple said you are one step closer and now you know what you need to do to get your bump:flower: Do you know when you will start IVF? 

We are all cheering you on:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm getting the details june 17th, that's right before ovulation,
i don't think they do picking up from one eggo? probably not...

so that means we will start in july...bah...i had hoped to be preggers again before my due date


----------



## Aerdrie

TB: :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie. Rmar summed it up beautifully I think. Everything crossed for you for the IVF.




Megg33k said:


> I know they say normal is overrated... but dammit... I'd like to give it a go!

:haha::haha: Oh Hell Yeah! 

Temp took a huge nose dive this morning.....along with cheerful disposition :growlmad: But in defiance of all the indicators that's she's coming ....the witch is so far a noshow :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> thankyou all who were thinking of me!
> 
> the surgery itself went ok, have two holes in my tummy now...
> 
> but the outcome... is bad.....
> the doc came to see me this morning and told me i had had an infection on my tubes,
> both of them are clogged where they meet the womb, if they put pressure on it,
> they can get through it, but sperm can't... so the only option left for us is IVF, sigh.
> it's against my principles of evolution... evolutionary speaking i shouldn't reproduce aparently,
> and i always said that if that was the case i'd adopt instead...
> but i want a bump, more than anything... i won't have my twins but we will do the IVF.
> 
> i'm lucky to be treated by the best of the best (he has ppl from Egypt coming to him)
> and his clinic has a success rate of 50% for IVF! so yeah... by christmas i should be preggers,
> otherwise...i don't know anymore

Evolutionarily speaking... Finding a way to reproduce against all odds actually should make you one of the fittest of the fittest! Its not the physical ease or struggle that makes you evolutionarily sound... Its the will to continue and make your own destiny! The weak are those who would throw their hands up and quit! The weak are those who refuse to take advantage of the science and technology that have evolved to help the strong... the fighters! Now... speaking as a friend instead of someone who believes in evolution 100% (which I absolutely do)... You are going to be an amazing mummy and you are just 1 step closer to it happening now! If kitteh could talk, s/he would attest to how great you already are as a mummy! So, you keep your head up. You CAN do this! And, on the days when you feel like you can't do it... You have a boatload of girls on here who will remind you that you can. When you feel like there is no hope... We'll be holding on to a little extra to throw your way. I'm so sorry that this is the way its going for you... but I know you're strong enough to handle it and keep fighting... KEEP FIGHTING! ALWAYS KEEP FIGHTING! :hugs: 



Rmar said:


> Oh tb, I'm sorry for the bad outcome. I wish you all of the luck with IVF. Lets hope this doctor can give you extra baby dust with his IVF rate.
> 
> If you go with evolution you can think of it as the human race has evolved to help each other survive and reproduce and we can do this by creating new technology that advance our race. If we hadn't have evolved in the way we did, life would be very different. No computer to go on BnB to talk to everyone. Evolution is a theory that continues to grow with new persepctives and is continuously challenged. IM(very humble)O, if you weren't made to reproduce, you would have been born without the desire to do so but you were born with an immense desire to do so. Just a thought.:hugs:

:thumbup: Had me :cry:! You're good! :winkwink:



tinybutterfly said:


> i'm getting the details june 17th, that's right before ovulation,
> i don't think they do picking up from one eggo? probably not...
> 
> so that means we will start in july...bah...i had hoped to be preggers again before my due date

There's a lot to it. My cousin did it 5 times! Honestly, you'll be so wrapped up in the process by your due date that you will feel like its already a done deal!


----------



## Megg33k

Aerdrie said:


> TB: :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie. Rmar summed it up beautifully I think. Everything crossed for you for the IVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I know they say normal is overrated... but dammit... I'd like to give it a go!
> 
> :haha::haha: Oh Hell Yeah!
> 
> Temp took a huge nose dive this morning.....along with cheerful disposition :growlmad: But in defiance of all the indicators that's she's coming ....the witch is so far a noshow :happydance:Click to expand...

Woohoo for :af:!!!


----------



## TripleB

If ever I need a rational and compelling pep-talk to make me see things for how they truly are, I'm going to look up Rmar and Megg! Better bring the tissues though! Fab words, the pair of you :thumbup:.

TB I've heard the same, that the process if very involved but gives you a sense of control over something that's pretty random at the best of times. Good luck hunni, you can do this :hugs:. xxx


----------



## hoping:)

I agree Rmar and Megg give very inspirational pep talks! 
July isn't too far off TB and you already have a game plan:thumbup: You are going to be a great mom and your little one will know just how much you love him/her because of all the hurdles you had to jump inorder to succeed!


----------



## aussiettc

Tiny - i acho everyone elses word. You will be a great mum and so wrapped up in the whole process that you be ok. Insteead of gettng annoyed at being part way through a cycle be happy cause i can tell you they almost never start you on the first appointment. Not sure about over there but over here yopu have to have HIV and Heb B and others tested before you get to start your cycle so now you have a few week up your sleve to get al the test done and start next cycle. So it excelent that you timed it so you have plenty of time to do all of their test:thumbup:


----------



## maratobe

tinybutterfly said:


> thankyou all who were thinking of me!
> 
> the surgery itself went ok, have two holes in my tummy now...
> 
> but the outcome... is bad.....
> the doc came to see me this morning and told me i had had an infection on my tubes,
> both of them are clogged where they meet the womb, if they put pressure on it,
> they can get through it, but sperm can't... so the only option left for us is IVF, sigh.
> it's against my principles of evolution... evolutionary speaking i shouldn't reproduce aparently,
> and i always said that if that was the case i'd adopt instead...
> but i want a bump, more than anything... i won't have my twins but we will do the IVF.
> 
> i'm lucky to be treated by the best of the best (he has ppl from Egypt coming to him)
> and his clinic has a success rate of 50% for IVF! so yeah... by christmas i should be preggers,
> otherwise...i don't know anymore

:hugs::hugs::hugs:im sorry hunni!! but you may just get those beautiful twins!!! xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> Tiny - i acho everyone elses word. You will be a great mum and so wrapped up in the whole process that you be ok. Insteead of gettng annoyed at being part way through a cycle be happy cause i can tell you they almost never start you on the first appointment. Not sure about over there but over here yopu have to have HIV and Heb B and others tested before you get to start your cycle so now you have a few week up your sleve to get al the test done and start next cycle. So it excelent that you timed it so you have plenty of time to do all of their test:thumbup:

well aparently before IVF they kill your cycle to begin with,
so in that regard it's good i'm going to be midway cycle.
i didn't know that when i posted about it first

and i already had all the testing, they did that during my first apointment a
few weeks ago (eventhough i already had had those tests first time i got preggo)



maratobe said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:im sorry hunni!! but you may just get those beautiful twins!!! xxxxx

no, it'll be only one, they don't put back two embryo's at once,
not the first 3 trials (i think) and not bc i'm so young
maybe i should dress sexy for the apointment so he gives in? hehe



Megg33k said:


> Evolutionarily speaking... Finding a way to reproduce against all odds actually should make you one of the fittest of the fittest! Its not the physical ease or struggle that makes you evolutionarily sound... Its the will to continue and make your own destiny! The weak are those who would throw their hands up and quit! The weak are those who refuse to take advantage of the science and technology that have evolved to help the strong... the fighters! Now... speaking as a friend instead of someone who believes in evolution 100% (which I absolutely do)... You are going to be an amazing mummy and you are just 1 step closer to it happening now! If kitteh could talk, s/he would attest to how great you already are as a mummy! So, you keep your head up. You CAN do this! And, on the days when you feel like you can't do it... You have a boatload of girls on here who will remind you that you can. When you feel like there is no hope... We'll be holding on to a little extra to throw your way. I'm so sorry that this is the way its going for you... but I know you're strong enough to handle it and keep fighting... KEEP FIGHTING! ALWAYS KEEP FIGHTING! :hugs:

ah yes, i know what you're trying to say but i meant purely genetically evolutionary speaking.
in that case i wouldn't even reproduce with my OH as he should have died when he was 2.
and yes, bless technology (bc i will take advantage of it) but if we hadn't lived in the here and now, i would never have kids of my own.
but i do see it as a helping aid to help the weaker ones survive, so i hope my
kids are strong kiddo's after all and not the type that gets sick whenever there's a breeze of wind


----------



## posh

Hiya :hi:, been a while since i have been on here but CD1 again for me :cry:.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## posh

:hugs: tiny...as others have said, you are a step closer honey.


----------



## Megg33k

TB - I knew what you meant... but I think we live in times that require a changing POV on that. I'm sure your children will be just as strong as the next... maybe even stronger! :hugs: As for the twins... Nothing says it can't split! :winkwink:

Posh - :hugs: honey!!! Onward and upward, yeah?


----------



## WannaB

TB how crap!!:hugs: Your probably sick of the buts, BUT (sorry) ivf is probably the quickest means to an end at this point anyway, only good eggies and sperm will be used, and only the best gets put back in! Still crap though for you hun!:hugs:


----------



## Aerdrie

:cry::cry::cry: the witch came....I think I hate her more each month.


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaaah have i told you all lately how much i all love you? probably not
well i do

I FRICKIN' LOVE YOU MY GIRLIES!!!


----------



## maratobe

we love you too hunni!!!
cant wait to start clomid in a week or so!! :) 
we have made a decision to stop trying after this next cycle.....gonna wait until after the wedding!! but i will still be here of course and we will be NTNP just taking it easy planning the wedding of our dreams!!!
xxxx
hope everyone is well! posh great to have you back hun :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

We love you too, TinyButt! :hugs:

Mara - Hoping the Clomid works first try!!! :)

Aerdrie - Sorry, honey! I know what you mean! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

So... I HAVE TO post this for my chart stalker anonymous girls! This is amazing, tbh!

I wanted to see what my chart looked like without all the "adjusted for fever" temps and whatnot. Had to see how bad it would be!

Well, I'll be go to hell! I have an old FF account from when I used to record both my "actual" temps and my "adjusted" temps... But, I stopped, because it always worked out to the same day anyway! Well... I'm fecking shocked, tbh!

This is the chart I've been keeping with the adjusted temps:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/4686605218_bb60588c21.jpg

New one with all the actual temps... no accounting for taking them the wrong times or anything! Just straight up temps all put in as being taken under perfectly normal circumstances:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4685966587_42072c0b88_b.jpg

Pardon my language... but SAME FUCKIN' DAY! :shock:

I guess I'm going to get my blood drawn now! I can't argue with that!


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> Tiny - i acho everyone elses word. You will be a great mum and so wrapped up in the whole process that you be ok. Insteead of gettng annoyed at being part way through a cycle be happy cause i can tell you they almost never start you on the first appointment. Not sure about over there but over here yopu have to have HIV and Heb B and others tested before you get to start your cycle so now you have a few week up your sleve to get al the test done and start next cycle. So it excelent that you timed it so you have plenty of time to do all of their test:thumbup:
> 
> well aparently before IVF they kill your cycle to begin with,
> so in that regard it's good i'm going to be midway cycle.
> i didn't know that when i posted about it first
> 
> and i already had all the testing, they did that during my first apointment a
> few weeks ago (eventhough i already had had those tests first time i got preggo)Click to expand...

they do they make you go on the pill to shut your bady down then when they are sure it shut down you stop the pill and start taking injections to stimulate mass egg production, thiss is the hard bit cause if you make to many eggs then they either stop the cycle and you start again or reduce the meds. Anyway after that they give you a trigger shot just like an LH surge, then collect your eggs before they pop. Then they fertilise them and pop them back in. its all fun and games but just remember the cycles can be cancelled for under reaction or over reaction to drugs and this happens quite frequently. Try to always keep that in mind



tinybutterfly said:


> aaaaah have i told you all lately how much i all love you? probably not
> well i do
> 
> I FRICKIN' LOVE YOU MY GIRLIES!!!

I LUV you too tinybutt



maratobe said:


> we love you too hunni!!!
> cant wait to start clomid in a week or so!! :)
> we have made a decision to stop trying after this next cycle.....gonna wait until after the wedding!! but i will still be here of course and we will be NTNP just taking it easy planning the wedding of our dreams!!!
> xxxx
> hope everyone is well! posh great to have you back hun :hugs:

Fxed that clomid work first time for you, and have fun planning your wedding, enjoy every moment cause it only happens once


AFM i'm still waiting on DH to get home from interstate. My little man is being a but of a grumble bum today so at least i'll get plenty of cuddles from someone.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ they work a little different here from what i've read from my doctor.
it's nose spray to kill your cycle, then daily shots (my mom will do that for me),
an echo to see if they ripen, trigger shot for them to pop, pick them before they do,
the amount of eggs doesn't really matter (i've read of ppl having 30), they pick them all, fertilize all, place one back
and freeze in the rest (cryo) for other trials so you don't have to go through the whole
picking process every time (also means you get to try longer without having to pay everything yourself)


----------



## tinybutterfly

go meggles go!!!! that is quite something idd!


----------



## Megg33k

I know! Its weird, yeah? I never thought it would pick it up with my real temps! But, I guess I have to believe! 

So, TB... Being a fellow temp obsesser (?)... someone who obsesses over temps... anyway... I usually run in the high 97's or low 98's at night. Of course, it was higher when I was sick with a fever... but that was a bit ago. I'm almost 100% again. I'm not "sick" anymore. Just some excess runny nose and what not. When I was pregnant... every night my temp was 99.17. It almost never failed. It was 99.17. That's an odd temp... but whatever. Well, tonight... It was 99.50. I never even got to 99.50 when I had the fever! I know I'm not pregnant. What on earth do I make of a night time temp that much higher than normal?


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow that is high idd compared to all other temps, something changed in your environment maybe?
weather? that usually screws with my temps alot (esp lately with the heatwaves, temping is pointless...and it is now pointless anyway)

meds you're taking? a drink you had?
that's all i can think of that would have that effect... unless you are preggers,
why you say its not possible? you BD'ed on the right times for it to happen


----------



## Megg33k

No environment change. My house is a cool 67F (19C) degrees! No meds. No drinking. The only thing I've had to drink all night was water or soda... and that was HOURS prior to the temp! Nothing changed! I feel like its hotter than hell in here though! After drinking a cold drink, its dropped to 98.56! Still way high when I've just been drinking something cold!

Why is it not possible? Uhm... I don't know! LOL I guess I don't have a reason. I remain slightly unconvinced that I've even ovulated, despite my charts. I usually get little twinges in my ovaries from when I start soy up until O, O pains, and then nothing. This time, they stopped after my last soy dose, no O pain, and they only started again at my supposed 1dpo mark! They've continued even up through tonight. I don't know! The thought that I could be pregnant at the end of this "cycle" (Cycle 0 after the loss) hadn't so much as crossed my mind! LOL How odd! So pre-occupied with all the blood tests that I hadn't even consider the possibility! 

I will say one thing though that's really odd. I ALWAYS O on CD16 with Soy. That's part of my concern with thinking it could have been CD14. But, I just looked at the date of CD14 on a lunar chart and the moon was in the exact same phase on CD14 as it was the night I was born. Precisely 2 days before Waning Crescent! I tend to follow moon phases... usually full moons... but that's an interesting twist!

Opinions?


----------



## puppymom32

Tiny,
We will get through this and have our wonderful babies in the end. I just hope I get the two for one special would love to just have twins right off the bat. Here if u need anything.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'd love twins too!
i checked here, first time they implant only 1, second time 1 or 2, from then on always 2

i might nag for them to implant two anyway hehe


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> i'd love twins too!
> i checked here, first time they implant only 1, second time 1 or 2, from then on always 2
> 
> i might nag for them to implant two anyway hehe

I just last night read the best quote ever on here... and perhaps you need it as guidance... "Its amazing what people will do when they think you're a little crazy." :rofl: So, that's your angle! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

loving the crazy lady angle.

DH is home and and off having a shower while i get the kids ready for school.
BAck to the old ways again i think,


----------



## tinybutterfly

LOL that is brilliant!!!! will definatly try that hehehehe

i think i have a head start...the first time i saw the doc and we discussed my laparoscopy
he asked me "what room do you want?" (meaning what type: single, double, group)
and i answered "room 37 pls"
i honestly thought he was joking with me, also had no clue what he was talking about,
never stayed in hospital before, how do i know lol, i thought they put you where they had room hahahaa


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I love that you requested room 37, TB! :haha:

Glad to see things getting back to normal, Mary!

AFM... My results didn't come in today. So, tomorrow! Uhm... something else I'm not sure how I feel about... Got a call today saying that my wardrobe and dresser were in and I have 90 days to pay them off and pick them up. I expected them to come in late August, not early June. So, I wasn't expecting it. Do I take it as a good sign that maybe I'll have something to put in them soon? Or are they just a reminder of what should have been so that I can spiral into a HUGE depression? I'm thinking that its all in how I decide to look at it... and its better if I see it as a good sign. Funny enough, my horoscope said to start working on my home and doing any remodeling/redecorating that I'd been putting off anytime after June 12. Well... that's interesting! I guess its time to start my nursery! Anyone think I'm nuts if I put it together before I'm pregnant? I think I'd feel better knowing it was all done... but it makes me feel like a right psycho! Any opinions?


----------



## tinybutterfly

i don't think you're nuts, if i could i'd do the same, but all my stuff is at my parents',
(i have no baby but 3 beds, lol, well prepared)
they'd look at me funny when i came to pick it up to install it in our house already


----------



## Rmar

My cervix is high soft and open and my CM seems to be almost EWCM. It is only CD7 and I am still spotting a little from AF. I thought I would have a bit more time to prepare to ovulation than this. I'm hoping this is just a bit warm up for the real thing. Stay in little egg. OH and I aren't ready to send you some company.


----------



## aussiettc

OK megg it did it finally. the cats outt of the bag and its chasing the squirril :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee: I had to wait SOOOOOOOOOOOO long! LOL Congrats, Mary!!!


----------



## TripleB

OMG Aussie, that's fantastic news - CONGRATULATIONS! :yipee: So happy for you hunni! xxx


----------



## IsleChik

If someone would be so kind to have a look at my chart I'd really appreciate it.
I don't have enough posts for a link yet, so it's in my signature, also it is not through fertility friend but w/tcoyf (the software was with the book and then I bought it)

What I was really, really surprised with my chart was how late my ovulation was and I guess I was expecting more variation in temps

Thanks to any & all who can look & give me some insight :)

.......and I have no idea why my signature isn't showing up :(


----------



## WannaB

Hiya Islechik, welcome to the thread!:hugs: Nothing is coming up in your siggy to click??


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know why either, hun! I think you only need like 10 posts to post a link. Feel free to make a few in here! We don't mind! I, for one, would love to take a look for you!

P.S. Its 66 (19) degrees in here, and I still feel like its 80! WTF? I'm dying! :hissy:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaaaaaaaaaaah congratulations mary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Crampy tonight... more in the uterus area than the ovaries area... WHYYYYYY? Too early for AF. Still not completely convinced I even ovulated. I don't know what's up. If I'd gotten my progesterone results, at least I MIGHT have an idea of what's up! :(


----------



## aussiettc

BOO to not having any idea of test results and if you O'ed or not.

Maybe you have a tummy bug like gastro or something.

Urrggggggggggg DH got a logitec universal remote today now he wants my computer to set it up. Men can be so annoying.:growlmad:

On another note i aam going to go to bed now cause i'm so tired:sleep:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Mary!!!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Yay congrats Aussie!!! So happy for you. Lots of Sticky dust.


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats on the :bfp: Aussie:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## aussiettc

Ok now i feel a little weird, do i still get to stay here with you guys for a while or do i have to move on??


----------



## dawny690

You can stay as long as you like Mary hun im so happy for you xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Huge congrats hunni xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Stay as long as you like, honey! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Cool cause its kinda weird in the sections of pregnacy. Thye are all oblivous to the chance of loss or all worried about every llittle niggle scared they are going to have a loss. I need a nice spot imbetween cause i'm not nieve but also want to be positive and not have idea's put into my head. 

Ok so right now i''m super tired as i got up at 6:30am, but since we just got my son his gear for him bike we now have an excited boy in the house who wants nothing else but to ride. Should send him out with DH fora ride.


----------



## Megg33k

Def send him out with DH! Take a nap, preggo!


----------



## dawny690

Megg did you get your results babes sorry not been around and wasnt sure if I missed it somewhere?? xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

Oh so i sent alll 3 with DH to the park out the back and tried to get some sleep. Didn't work, so iwent and watched my son ride his motorbike. It was good to see him enjoy himself so much. i also took one of my 2 lovely labradors for a walk. Actually i tried to take them both but they almost pulled me over so i put the other one back in the yard.

Anyway so we had a nice time at the park and we came home for dinner.


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn - If only! :( Probably won't till Mon now! Very :hissy: and :growlmad: about it! I'll be (maybe?) 12dpo by then! My 2ww will basically be over! WTF? *sigh*

Mary - Can't let those puppies pull you over! Sounds like a lovely evening though! Yay! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:growlmad: Megg so unfair xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

Megg WTF whats with the long wait for test results. Thats terrible hopefully you dont have to wait to much longer. And lets hope its not to late to get give the progesterone for this cycle. :hugs:

Dawny - how are you swwetheart, has the witch paid you a visit yet? If not fxed that she does it soon so you can be moving along to something much more enjoyable.:thumbup:

AFM i just cried watching charlotte's web. Gee i'm an emotional woman these days.


----------



## tinybutterfly

hehehe they showed that movie on our tele yesterday
it is a cry movie to begin with, then again, i am a crybaby during movies

shame i was too late to watch it, by the time i turned on tv it was "wrong turn" instead,
yiiiikes! and i was home alone...not good, so i switched channels lol


----------



## dawny690

Still no sign Mary hun xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> thankyou all who were thinking of me!
> 
> the surgery itself went ok, have two holes in my tummy now...
> 
> but the outcome... is bad.....
> the doc came to see me this morning and told me i had had an infection on my tubes,
> both of them are clogged where they meet the womb, if they put pressure on it,
> they can get through it, but sperm can't... so the only option left for us is IVF, sigh.
> it's against my principles of evolution... evolutionary speaking i shouldn't reproduce aparently,
> and i always said that if that was the case i'd adopt instead...
> but i want a bump, more than anything... i won't have my twins but we will do the IVF.
> 
> i'm lucky to be treated by the best of the best (he has ppl from Egypt coming to him)
> and his clinic has a success rate of 50% for IVF! so yeah... by christmas i should be preggers,
> otherwise...i don't know anymore

Oh no. I am so sorry to hear that hun. Good success rates under that guy though so I hope that you can get your bfp sooner rather than later.



aussiettc said:


> OK megg it did it finally. the cats outt of the bag and its chasing the squirril :rofl:




aussiettc said:


> Ok now i feel a little weird, do i still get to stay here with you guys for a while or do i have to move on??

Huge congratulations - I am really pleased for you. Definitely stay here with us - I would hate it if all the girls were have got to know buggered off when they got pregnant (mainly because I am lazy and don't want to have to chase around for updates lol)



dawny690 said:


> Still no sign Mary hun xxxx

How annoying to be stuck in this limbo land.

Louise - glad the scan went well.

AFM - I am back from holiday. I don't know WTF happened last cycle. The temps were crap all the way through and then af arrived early giving me a 10day LP.

I am scared how things will be moving forward if my temps are going to go all crap.


----------



## Megg33k

So, finally tracked down my test results. Not a happy bunny! Apparently, they were 0.6. I didn't think I'd ovulated! So, both my charts are wrong then? That's fun! If only my doc was in today to tell me what to do next! I'm annoyed, because I think this happened after the first loss. I'm not sure I O'd that time either. I'm very, very annoyed! :(


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> So, finally tracked down my test results. Not a happy bunny! Apparently, they were 0.6. I didn't think I'd ovulated! So, both my charts are wrong then? That's fun! If only my doc was in today to tell me what to do next! I'm annoyed, because I think this happened after the first loss. I'm not sure I O'd that time either. I'm very, very annoyed! :(

:cry: Oh Megg im so sorry babes get down there and demand answers :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I will when my doctor is there! I just don't know what answers to demand. I only went when I did because both charts agreed on an O date... I'm SO angry and confused at the moment!


----------



## Megg33k

Yesterday, I woke up and temped about 8347038 times. I just kept waking up and going back to sleep. The temp when I finally woke up for good at ~97.7. The time I took it closest to my "normal" time was 97.01. Today, I took it and it quickly gave me a 97.21 and felt "off"... took it again immediately and got ~97.5. If I use the 97.01 and the 97.21, the "unadjusted temps" chart takes my CH's away. Do I keep temping and BD'ing? Or, do I take Provera and call this cycle a waste? Or, do I hope that my doctor has some input (even though I don't believe she will)? Or... ???

Unadjusted temps: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/293f8c

Marked my "adjusted" temps as "fever" from when I was sick... Now those CH's are gone too. I'm happier without them, tbh!


----------



## Rmar

If it were me I would wait it out but that would be a hard choice. 

We had a doctors appointment, yesterday. I didn't mention about the chemical we had but I got the hormone results from my miscarriage. A week and a half after I started bleeding, progesterone had been < 1. Everything must have returned back to normal fairly quickly for ovulation to happen 15 days after miscarriage, anyways. Doctor said everything look fine and there is no reason for it to happen again from the information he has but he said he would be open to taking blood at different times during a regular cycle to see what is going on.


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Blood tests are good! Definitely never turn them down! LOL I know I take advantage of all of them offered!

I'm thinking of waiting it out, but I don't think I actually will. I tried that on Cycle 0 in December. I gave up and took the pills on CD58. I can't waste another 2 months. I'm not young! :(


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: megg sorry your body is not listening to you hunni!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Mara! :hugs: I'm about to make it effin' listen! LOL


----------



## maratobe

LOL you go girl!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Annnnnnnnnnnd... I'm spotting? O? AF? What gives? :wacko:


----------



## maratobe

me too!!! im spotting aswell!!


----------



## Megg33k

How funny! I just said the same thing in your journal! We were posting the same message to each other at the same time in different threads! :shock: That's so bizarre! LOL


----------



## maratobe

LOL yes it is!! and bizarre that we start spotting LOL


----------



## goddess25

Hi me again looking for advice... I am trying to learn about this temping business but can any of you have a quick look and tell me what you think.. I am currently 9dpo. From what I understand if your temps remain higher than your coverline there is a good chance your pg... is this right?


----------



## Vickieh1981

goddess25 said:


> Hi me again looking for advice... I am trying to learn about this temping business but can any of you have a quick look and tell me what you think.. I am currently 9dpo. From what I understand if your temps remain higher than your coverline there is a good chance your pg... is this right?

It's not quite like that. After you ovulate your body releases progesterone which makes your temps go higher so technically your temps should stay over the cover line until just before your period arrives anyway. Mine has been above on all my charts but out of those 9 only three resulted in pregnancies.

Fingers crossed for you though.

AFM - Started spotting today. Not sure what is going on with my cycles but it's annoying. Am hoping to see my consultant on the 30th June so will ask her.

I got my date for the clotting blot test on the 5th July which is ridiculous since it's been 13 weeks since I lost bubba but is finally here.


----------



## Megg33k

Good explanation, Vickie! Sorry about your spotting! :hugs:

My spotting stopped as quickly as it came. Don't know what it was meant to be about... but its gone. Hoped for AF! :(


----------



## aussiettc

boo for the witch playing tricks. Megg have you got your normal O pains??


----------



## Megg33k

I have a few of the normal "ovary swelling" pain... but not had any actual ovulation pains... if that makes sense! I had the spotting again 12 hours later for a few minutes. I don't know WTF is going on! If she might fly in on her own, I hate to add 10 days to it. But, I really want to be sure that I don't wait forever just hoping she shows. What to do? What to do? I really want to take the Provera... and I plan to... unless the spotting does something more... obvious!


----------



## Rmar

I'm not really sure what would be going on but are you certain that you didn't ovulate when you got those faint OPK's? Just looking at it, it would have shown ovulation to be 9 days ago which is in the relms of implantation bleeding. 

But I think I remember you saying you were pretty sure you didn't ovulate and your temperatures don't really show anything close to ovulation.


----------



## Megg33k

I actually haven't BD'd at all since the last time it was marked on my chart, so I would have missed it anyway. But, I had my progesterone checked 5 days after the day that could be assumed from the OPK, and it showed I hadn't ovulated at all. So, I'm sure. I need to wee anyway... guess I could go have a check and see if its come back at all.

Edit: Nothing now.


----------



## aussiettc

Most of my OPK say i O but i have blood tests that say i didn't. However this time my OPK are the same as any other month and i had to O cause i got prego so who knows megg, maybe you did o but you have really bad progesterone


----------



## Megg33k

If I had that bad of progesterone, I would be doomed to miscarry anyway! It has to be at a certain level to even sort of hope for a positive outcome. I don't know. I don't have have any hope to hold on to, to be honest. It would surely have to be something higher than 0.6. That's crazy low. :(


----------



## WannaB

Thats a non-ovulation result for sure, if you had progesterone after O that low af would be here, or just about. I didnt even have one that low the day before a mc, so definatley was just no ovulation. I know you feel crappy my lovley, get your goodies and go at it!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you for backing me up on that! It makes me feel better to be told not to hope, honestly... at this point. If I hope, then I would put off the Provera until I was sure... and that's just wasting time! So, thank you! I can always count on my Michelle to give me the brutal honesty of "this is how it is... now suck it up and move on!" LOL Love you, Michelle! I don't know what I'd do without you!!! :hugs:


----------



## WannaB

Funny Ash told me to suck it up yesterday when I told him I felt sick! :rofl: We just laughed!:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! He's learning! :rofl:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Good explanation, Vickie! Sorry about your spotting! :hugs:
> 
> My spotting stopped as quickly as it came. Don't know what it was meant to be about... but its gone. Hoped for AF! :(

Not sure what was going on with us all yesterday. I had an hour of spotting at 3pm. CD9 - not sure what's going on with that.



WannaB said:


> Funny Ash told me to suck it up yesterday when I told him I felt sick! :rofl: We just laughed!:haha:

LOL

Right Megg - you are good at these things. I got my appt through for my blood clotting screen FINALLY today. The blood test form says

Full blood count
PT/APTT/Fib
Random glucose
Folic acid
Fasting Homocystene
Cholesterol
Thymine
Riboflavin
Pygidoxine
PMUT
FV Leiden
Lupus
AIC
APC
FXII
MTHFR C677T
CD16
NK cells enumeration
ACA


Does anyone have an idea what half of those things are?


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> LOL
> 
> Right Megg - you are good at these things. I got my appt through for my blood clotting screen FINALLY today. The blood test form says
> 
> Full blood count - Tells you things like Red & White Blood Cell count.
> PT/APTT/Fib - How long it takes blood to clot.
> Random glucose - Just non-fasting glucose level.
> Folic acid - Guessing you know this one!
> Fasting Homocysteine - Checks for deficiency in Vitamins B6, B12, and folate.
> Cholesterol - Guessing you know this one!
> Thymine - Blood purification.
> Riboflavin -  Measures the activity of an enzyme called glutathione reductase.
> Pygidoxine - Something about Vitamin B6.
> PMUT - Analysis of proteins and pathology.
> FV Leiden - Most common hereditary blood coagulation disorder.
> Lupus - Guessing you know this one!
> AIC - Tests for blood sugar over the past 3 months to determine if someone is diabetic.
> APC - Colon cancer.
> FXII - Same as ANA... Anti-Nuclear Antibodies... Has to do with autoimmune diseases.
> MTHFR C677T - Another blood clotting disorder.
> CD16 - Checks for CD16 antigen.
> NK cells enumeration - Natural Killer Cells.
> ACA - Anti-Cardiolipin Antibodies.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what half of those things are?

Helpful?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Right Megg - you are good at these things. I got my appt through for my blood clotting screen FINALLY today. The blood test form says
> 
> Full blood count - Tells you things like Red & White Blood Cell count.
> PT/APTT/Fib - How long it takes blood to clot.
> Random glucose - Just non-fasting glucose level.
> Folic acid - Guessing you know this one!
> Fasting Homocysteine - Checks for deficiency in Vitamins B6, B12, and folate.
> Cholesterol - Guessing you know this one!
> Thymine - Blood purification.
> Riboflavin -  Measures the activity of an enzyme called glutathione reductase.
> Pygidoxine - Something about Vitamin B6.
> PMUT - Analysis of proteins and pathology.
> FV Leiden - Most common hereditary blood coagulation disorder.
> Lupus - Guessing you know this one!
> AIC - Tests for blood sugar over the past 3 months to determine if someone is diabetic.
> APC - Colon cancer.
> FXII - Same as ANA... Anti-Nuclear Antibodies... Has to do with autoimmune diseases.
> MTHFR C677T - Another blood clotting disorder.
> CD16 - Checks for CD16 antigen.
> NK cells enumeration - Natural Killer Cells.
> ACA - Anti-Cardiolipin Antibodies.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what half of those things are?
> 
> Helpful?Click to expand...

Cool thanks. Hopefully we will then know if it was a clotting disorder that killed her.


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping you find out quicker than you got the test arranged! Hoping you find an answer... an easily fixable answer! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

It takes 8 weeks to process and get the results but if I fall before then they will start me on clexane injections just incase.


----------



## Megg33k

Whoa! 8 WEEKS?! Holy crap! Well, I definitely hope you fall before they get them back! :hugs: I hope we all do, tbh!


----------



## puppymom32

Big Hugs Megg I agree with Michelle that is way to low to show ovulation. Hope it all gets sorted out dear.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- hope your cycle gets sorted out:hugs:

Vickie- Good luck with your tests! I was diagnosed with MTHFR and was very happy to learn that was what caused my miscarriages because it is easily fixed. I am now taking daily injections of Lovenox (on top of extra B vitamins)... it hurts sometimes but it will all be worth it! I have my next appointment on June 21st (my birthday) and hopefully the Lovenox worked and we will see a heart beat!


----------



## Megg33k

So, temp dropped today... Do I wait through the day and see what happens? Maybe AF? Maybe O? Or, do I say fuck it and just start the med today? I mean, I'd honestly rather ovulate so that I could still get the progesterone test this cycle. But, I don't want to wait forever. Its just that the spotting yesterday with the temp drop today makes me wonder if one of the 2 might be happening today.


----------



## puppymom32

I would say wait and see what tomorrows temp is and go from there. Hope it is O just happening now.


----------



## Sparkly

I would wait and see too Megg, it may be AF x


----------



## Megg33k

I'll gladly take either! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

wait it out! if the previous wasn't O, then maybe this is


----------



## Megg33k

Well, BD has been done for the night... even the enjoyable sort! I can't have pathetic "insemination" sorts of sex when it might not even before for ovulation! I guess that's good.

We'll see what my temp does tomorrow. Honestly, night temps have led me astray this cycle! Usually they're pretty good with indicating the morning temp... but not lately! I don't know what's up with that! I say that with a thermometer hanging out of my mouth! LOL


----------



## Rmar

Are you thinking of waiting it out for a few days? Any particular day that you think you will go on provera if nothing has happened since then.

AFM, no more fertile CM since CD 8 but my cervix seems to show very fertile signs and when check for my cervix, everything feels wet and I think it is going to be EWCM but when I look, it is definetly creamy. Hopefully O is coming soon.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Am back from the hospital. 11 vials of blood they took from me - I feel as if I've been attacked by a vampire. They took 5 blue, 4 purple and 2 yellow. Now I have to wait.


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar - I don't know! I still haven't had any normal O pains. Temp did go up a tiny bit today, but not loads. I took it way earlier than I have been lately though. My sleep schedule is so screwy right now, I can't expect any temps to be right. If I were to adjust it to the time I've been taking them, it goes WAY high. If I don't... not so much. Don't really know what to do. I think I'm just going to take it today, honestly. I'm tired of waiting!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm in an awful state right now...

So I don't have to explain my evening and why I'm so unhappy... I'm copy/pasting from my blog. Its behind the spoiler tag because its VERY lengthy... but I'm pretty upset at the moment.


Spoiler



My Blog said:

> Just because someone doesn't understand WHY I feel the way I feel, doesn't mean that I shouldn't feel that way. This will make more sense shortly... I promise!
> 
> So, I have a good friend who I love dearly! He's generally an AMAZING person! He's one of the best friends I've had the honor of knowing, and he loves me to pieces. I need to put that out there... because he DOES mean well. He just doesn't always know what is okay to say and what isn't okay to say!
> 
> Yesterday was 6 months since my first loss... and I'm not dealing with it well... at all! He invited me and Kevin over, but I warned him that I was VERY down. He said not to worry about it and come over anyway. So, we went. Now, I tend to crack a few jokes at my own expense to lighten the topic of my shitty luck. But, I do it when I'm in the mood to handle it.
> 
> That being said, he asked me why I was down. I explained that it was 6 months since my first loss, Sunday will be 1 month since my 2nd loss, and June 27th is my first due date. So, I'm just not coping well. Its making me extremely depressed at the moment. This is where it all starts to go a bit wrong!
> 
> He begins by telling me that he doesn't understand why I want a baby so much anyway. I know he doesn't understand. He doesn't like children... at all. He doesn't know why anyone wants them. I accept that! I don't expect him to understand why.
> 
> Then, he continues to ask me if I can be certain that I won't regret having one after the fact. Like, "What if you decide after you've had a baby that it was the wrong decision and you don't want to be a mother after all?" Well, I tried to explain that I used to not want kids... But, once I got a trial run at motherhood with my ex-husband's son, it was 1000 times more rewarding than I could have ever expected, and I was VERY happy with being a mother! We're still doing okay at this point... mostly.
> 
> As the evening (err... morning) continued, he got more and more worried about my mental state. He didn't want to leave me by myself. So, he vowed to stay up with me and talk it out. I think this was the major error really.
> 
> I dropped my husband off to go to sleep so he could work in the morning, and my friend and I went for a drive. He starts telling me that I'm not putting enough thought into whether or not it could be my husband's fault... basically, male-factor... but without knowing the term for it. I explain that male-factor usually makes it difficult to get pregnant, not to stay pregnant. That there is a slight chance, but its not likely.
> 
> Then, I add that my ex-husband has a tendency to get women pregnant by looking at them, and we never so much as had a "scare" in 5 years. That's when he comes out with... "So, in reality, its probable that you won't ever have children." *shakes head in a shocked manner* WHAT?!
> 
> I freaked... while I was driving! He notices and says, "No, I mean... You'll have children... But you probably won't ever get pregnant!" Oh... That's MUCH better? I said... "Uhm... Getting pregnant is sort of how having children works, ya know?" Did I mention that he's gay? Because he is... and thinking of girls having "girl parts" kind of freaks him out... I feel its important to mention that!
> 
> Anyway... He tried to back peddle... because I'm CRYING while driving! He eventually says that he just meant it might not happen without some sort of treatment... IVF or something. That is somewhat acceptable... I guess. But, only sort of.
> 
> Did I mention that he was questioning me earlier in the night about why I don't just adopt? Because, that came up! I tried to explain that its not so easy.
> 
> But, its seriously done my head in. No one has ever told me that its probable that I will never have children or probably won't get pregnant! That's... awful. And, I honestly don't believe that he knew it was awful. But, it doesn't hurt any less, now does it?
> 
> Anyway... I took my first Provera pill yesterday... I should be bleeding by June 24. So, I'll still be bleeding on my first due date. That's about as depressing as possible! But, its a necessary evil... I suppose!
> 
> I can't honestly say that I'm not more pessimistic than ever right now. Hearing those words... even if they weren't necessarily true... THEY FUCKING HURT! And, to hear them from someone I love... That's the hard part. I feel enough like he might be right when he's NOT saying it.... But, hearing it just made it 1,000,000 times more awful!
> 
> I guess that's all for tonight... Enough whining from me!
> 
> Any psychics reading? Anyone who can tell me that he's wrong with 100% accuracy? Anyone who tells me that I'll have a baby of my own VERY SOON... because they KNOW rather than because its the nice thing to say? I'll take just about anything right now. I'm desperate!


----------



## Firedancer41

I'm sorry Megg. Some people really need to think before opening their mouth!!!

Don't let his fumbling words get you down. You know you CAN get pregnant (that's half the battle!) and it sounds like your doctor is taking you on a good path to make sure you will be able to STAY pregnant.

I've been in a crap mood myself...My kids are in swimming lessons at the local h.s. every year, and I ran into an acquaintance I really only see there. She asked the dreaded q: "You have a baby now, too, right?" because of course I was big and pregnant last summer. So I had to tell her the whole lousy story and then she had the mortified look people always have when they ask that seemingly benign question. It sucks!

But, we have to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off, and find that resilient spirit that we KNOW is in here somewhere.

{{{hugs}}} to you!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Lisa! :hugs: I can only imagine how difficult that question is to answer! It must be so much harder than anything I can possibly dream up. And, you're so strong for persevering through it and supporting us! That means so much! 

Sometimes I forget how little I've really been through on the journey... but hearing words like that from someone I adore... Its really painful. I know he didn't mean to upset me. It was clearly written all over his face that he was surprised that I was upset. 

What doesn't help is that I was plagued for years by my ex-husband's first wife telling me that I was trying to steal her son because I couldn't have children of my own. Now, she only said it to hurt me, and we certainly weren't TTC. I never let her know that it upset me, but its always stuck with me. Admittedly, she's lost her older son to my ex-husband, her younger one was taken by the state and is being adopted by a couple because she's unfit... She was made to "prove" herself as a fit mother (which she failed) and managed to test as legally mentally r*tarded on her IQ test. So, I know not to take her words to heart... but its always just floated around in there. 

I partially think I'm starting to convince myself that the pregnancies were all some twisted dream. I have no physical evidence of them. I didn't take any of the U/S photos with me... as it wasn't a memory I wanted to keep. I just don't have anything to show for them... to prove to myself that it even happened. And, I'm having a very difficult time picturing myself in an advanced state of pregnancy or holding a baby of my very own. Its like I can't possibly make those things happen in my head.

However, I had a talk with OH this morning after the whole thing happened with my friend... and he's sworn to me that all of our "limits" are out the window. Whether it takes a month or 15 years, we WILL have a baby. We had initially decided that we would limit how far we'd go... but no more.


----------



## puppymom32

Megg,
So sorry hunni that is total crap and your friend obviously has no filter. I was just tell DH last night that I so wish I just had a crystal ball and could look into the future and find out by what means we will get our baby all the worrying and emotions can definetly be too much. If I find that crystal ball I promise I will send it your way.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Thank you, Amy! Same to you! I would love to look into one and see your future for you! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaw Meggles! sorry he was like that
he might be gay and be like a girl friend...he still has the essence of male tact in him (aka..none ;) )
forgive him

i understand, NOT what you want to hear at all at a time like that!
they just don't have feeling for it, don't know...
a good friend of mine jokingly said "oh right, no more baby for you" just a few days after i started bleeding from my mc,
eh...yeah.... wanted to smack him!

hope you can put it behind you soon and look forward, alot forward
bc it will happen for you, they will find the reason and you will have a sticky bean!

just wondering, do you have to start the provera now?
what if you postponed it so you wouldn't bleed on your due date?
i can imagine that's not what you want


----------



## tinybutterfly

another apointment tomorrow morning, to discuss the results of my laparoscopy
and IVF details... not looking forward to that


----------



## roonsma

Hope it goes well for you tinybutterfly x :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Megg, sorry it has been a rough day :hugs:

Tb- good luck with the appointment:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> aaaw Meggles! sorry he was like that
> he might be gay and be like a girl friend...he still has the essence of male tact in him (aka..none ;) )
> forgive him
> 
> i understand, NOT what you want to hear at all at a time like that!
> they just don't have feeling for it, don't know...
> a good friend of mine jokingly said "oh right, no more baby for you" just a few days after i started bleeding from my mc,
> eh...yeah.... wanted to smack him!
> 
> hope you can put it behind you soon and look forward, alot forward
> bc it will happen for you, they will find the reason and you will have a sticky bean!
> 
> just wondering, do you have to start the provera now?
> what if you postponed it so you wouldn't bleed on your due date?
> i can imagine that's not what you want

OMG! I would have smacked him! I really would have! :hugs:

Its a bit late on postponing. I started it yesterday! :(



tinybutterfly said:


> another apointment tomorrow morning, to discuss the results of my laparoscopy
> and IVF details... not looking forward to that

Good luck, love! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Im so jealous Megg your doctor is so much better than mine but looks like you will have to send the Bitch to me instead now x


----------



## Rmar

Sorry it has been a tough time, Meg.

TB, good luck!

I got my OPK's in the mail and I took at test around 4pm and it was negative. No EWCM, as of yet, but it will be cool to see the difference in lines. I have never seen so many tests, before. There are 50 OPK's and 50 HPT's and I got them all out and made a big mess on my bed with them just to muck around. I got super excited, playing around with them and OH thinks I have gone insane!


----------



## tinybutterfly

the apointment went ok

they took out my stitches, hooray hooray
and then had a talk with the doctor.
aparently my tubes are not completely blocked but my chances of getting preggers now are like 1% per cycle,
and it is still possible for me to fall pregnant every cycle, but not really something i should count on.

the good news... bc it was an infection type thingy, it's possible that with 
the stretching of my uterus etc during a first pregnancy my tubes get cleared again
and i can get a second "free of charge" as he called it, lol

they're not putting in a shunt, bc
1) it's a procedure where they have to cut open your tummy (ew!!!)
2) the chances of success are very low, 40% of BFP in a course of 2 yrs

so it's IVF, bc of my age he's going to use the lowest possible doses so 
i will not have a shitload of side effects, stretched the fact they're not injecting me with hormones
i thought they did... 
but with stuff that helps my natural body made hormones

oh... and he also said "you'll definatly be pregnant this year" YAY!
i started beaming i think hehe... then when we were about to leave he
started how it was good news and bad news and how it could have been alot worse,
so of course i nearly started to cry, meh... just everything that i had to take in taking it's toll i guess,
but he was very nice

the clinic closes mid july for 3 weeks, so i asked him to maybe bring on my period now so we could have them implanted before the 16th.
but he said it would just be added stress, so he's putting me on the pill for now
and i have to stop taking it right before the clinic opens again, so that the moment they open again, i can go in and we can get started

sounds all very far away but it'll probably all go faster than i imagine it will go


----------



## dawny690

Roonsma I just noticed your location what part of leicestershire are you in?

:yipee: tinybutt fab news come on the twins :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Im so jealous Megg your doctor is so much better than mine but looks like you will have to send the Bitch to me instead now x

Not really, hun. I took this one into my own hands. I had the prescription written months ago, and she wasn't bright enough to put a ZERO in the # of refills spot. So, I wrote in a 5! :haha:



Rmar said:


> Sorry it has been a tough time, Meg.
> 
> TB, good luck!
> 
> I got my OPK's in the mail and I took at test around 4pm and it was negative. No EWCM, as of yet, but it will be cool to see the difference in lines. I have never seen so many tests, before. There are 50 OPK's and 50 HPT's and I got them all out and made a big mess on my bed with them just to muck around. I got super excited, playing around with them and OH thinks I have gone insane!

I love the mental image of you playing with 100 tests like a kitten with a ball o string! :rofl: It made me smile!



tinybutterfly said:


> the apointment went ok
> 
> they took out my stitches, hooray hooray
> and then had a talk with the doctor.
> aparently my tubes are not completely blocked but my chances of getting preggers now are like 1% per cycle,
> and it is still possible for me to fall pregnant every cycle, but not really something i should count on.
> 
> the good news... bc it was an infection type thingy, it's possible that with
> the stretching of my uterus etc during a first pregnancy my tubes get cleared again
> and i can get a second "free of charge" as he called it, lol
> 
> they're not putting in a shunt, bc
> 1) it's a procedure where they have to cut open your tummy (ew!!!)
> 2) the chances of success are very low, 40% of BFP in a course of 2 yrs
> 
> so it's IVF, bc of my age he's going to use the lowest possible doses so
> i will not have a shitload of side effects, stretched the fact they're not injecting me with hormones
> i thought they did...
> but with stuff that helps my natural body made hormones
> 
> oh... and he also said "you'll definatly be pregnant this year" YAY!
> i started beaming i think hehe... then when we were about to leave he
> started how it was good news and bad news and how it could have been alot worse,
> so of course i nearly started to cry, meh... just everything that i had to take in taking it's toll i guess,
> but he was very nice
> 
> the clinic closes mid july for 3 weeks, so i asked him to maybe bring on my period now so we could have them implanted before the 16th.
> but he said it would just be added stress, so he's putting me on the pill for now
> and i have to stop taking it right before the clinic opens again, so that the moment they open again, i can go in and we can get started
> 
> sounds all very far away but it'll probably all go faster than i imagine it will go

That actually sounds really amazing, honey! :hugs:

AFM... Someone I adore (despite only meeting her recently) just told me tonight out of nowhere that July will be VERY difficult for me, but on or around Sept 13 I will find out I'm pregnant and I'll have a baby boy. Love it! Needed to hear something like that! That's hope until September... for FREE! 3 months of free PMA! Yes, I'll take it! :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Tb, that is such great news:happydance: We will be eagerly awaiting your results for the first round of IVF


----------



## puppymom32

Yay TB that is awesome. You will have your bubs in no time at all. I like the lower does and think I will go that route myself when we start our journey.


----------



## Firedancer41

TB, that is wonderful news. I think you're going to see your dream come true very soon :)

AFM, I finally got a + OPK today yipee!!! LOL Pretty sad when something like that makes me happy.


----------



## Megg33k

Nope! Its a step in the right direction! Congrats on your + OPK! :)


----------



## roonsma

dawny690 said:


> Roonsma I just noticed your location what part of leicestershire are you in?
> 
> :yipee: tinybutt fab news come on the twins :hugs:

Dawny, i'm in Earl Shilton- near Hinckley, what about you? x


----------



## maratobe

YAY tiny thats great news hunni!!
AFM....started clomid today!
bit sad about this being our last 'trying' cycle before the wedding in 7 months!!
isaac asked me a random question last night....
he asked if the doctors were just telling us what we wanted to hear or if it is possible that we will have kids.....i told him that i believed the doctors and i have faith in them. 
i think he is worried about his results from his sperm test cause he hasnt got them back yet....but i told him if im not worried then he shouldnt be....and being a normal guy he immediantly went 'oh no im not worried....i was just wondering' LOL :haha:
im temping again this month but i am using a diff themometer....and i dont like it LOL
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry you don't like the thermometer! I hope the SA results wtll set Isaac's mid at east a bit! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

me too!! i have always told him that he is not the problem!!!
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

That's how I feel about my situation too! I'd be pretty angry if I found out I was wrong all this time! LOL Pretty certain I'm not wrong though!


----------



## Sarah+3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/177457


----------



## Megg33k

I love that dip! Hoping it ends in a BFP! Adding you to the front page!


----------



## dawny690

roonsma said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Roonsma I just noticed your location what part of leicestershire are you in?
> 
> :yipee: tinybutt fab news come on the twins :hugs:
> 
> Dawny, i'm in Earl Shilton- near Hinckley, what about you? xClick to expand...

Not far away at all hun I live in Beaumont Leys not far from tesco shopping centre xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm still stuck inlimbo land at the moment and it sucks big time. I just hope to have a good out come. All the details are in my journal i dont want to have to write them again if you know what i mean. Must go have washing to do


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Mary! Hoping all is well!


----------



## hoping:)

aussiettc said:


> hi girls just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm still stuck inlimbo land at the moment and it sucks big time. I just hope to have a good out come. All the details are in my journal i dont want to have to write them again if you know what i mean. Must go have washing to do

aussie, I'll be thinking about you:hugs: I hope all goes well


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: mary hope all will be ok for you and beanie is just a slow riser


----------



## Vickieh1981

I really hope it's nothing to worry about Mary


----------



## aussiettc

thanks girls. It kinda easier talking to you guys cause although my DH is very supportive, even took friday off cause i was upset about going to the doctors again, he really doesn't understand as much as women do. He even admitted that its hard for him cause he doesn't really get attached or feel anything untill he can see, hear and feel things. 

Anyway i think i am just going numb at the moment to try not get to hopefull or attached so i don't get hurt iykwim. LIMBO LAND SUCKS!!!!!!

Hopefully in a week i'll be posting great news.


----------



## maratobe

:hugs::hugs: mary!!!! hope you get some good news soon hun!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm really hoping you can exit Limbo Land to your destination of Cloud 9!


----------



## roonsma

Blimey! i was round your way today! small world isn't it!! x


----------



## roonsma

roonsma said:


> Blimey! i was round your way today! small world isn't it!! x

Sorry thought i quoted you Dawny!! Doh:wacko:


----------



## roonsma

aussiettc said:


> thanks girls. It kinda easier talking to you guys cause although my DH is very supportive, even took friday off cause i was upset about going to the doctors again, he really doesn't understand as much as women do. He even admitted that its hard for him cause he doesn't really get attached or feel anything untill he can see, hear and feel things.
> 
> Anyway i think i am just going numb at the moment to try not get to hopefull or attached so i don't get hurt iykwim. LIMBO LAND SUCKS!!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully in a week i'll be posting great news.

Good luck Aussie, we're all there with you x


----------



## dawny690

Thats cool roonsma was out today at Alton towers otherwise you might have seen me lol whats your real name hun?


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Thats cool roonsma was out today at Alton towers otherwise you might have seen me lol *whats your real name hun?*

I've often wondered that myself! Not a username that even allows for a good guess! LOL


----------



## roonsma

dawny690 said:


> Thats cool roonsma was out today at Alton towers otherwise you might have seen me lol whats your real name hun?





Ha Ha ladies!! I'm Rachael or Rach as my friends & family call me, our nickname for our son is Roon (he's actually Cameron) so i'm roons-Ma!! Dah Dah!!

Not been there for years Dawny, since nemesis arrived!! Thomas Land more our thing with a 4 year old!!

Hows things with you Dawny?? any luck with Docs?

Was off the TTC trail for last cycle btw, various reasons body needed a break etc etc, but will be testing some time in July,think i may be coming up for ov in next couple of days, really pleased actually cause with 2 months in a row of early losses my cycle was messed up last month and Ov really was late, but seems back on track this month, small things and all that!!

Hi to all the others, i do love to keep up with you all, bit of a stalker me!!:blush: xx


----------



## aussiettc

:cry:hi girls just wanted to up date you. i don't think my story will have a happy ending this time. I have started heavily spotting bright red now so i think i'll be back ttc within the next week.:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

I like to be stalked! :) LOL 

Nice to meet you, Rach! :hugs: Love the story of your username. So cute!

Woohoo for O soon!


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> :cry:hi girls just wanted to up date you. i don't think my story will have a happy ending this time. I have started heavily spotting bright red now so i think i'll be back ttc within the next week.:cry:

Oh no, sweetie! :hugs: I'm sooooo sorry! I hope you're wrong! Can you get checked, in case its bleeding from an ectopic? Worrying about you!


----------



## dawny690

Hi rach nice to know your name and cool how you thought of your user name very nice work there hun and mary hun please if you can go and get checked out am worried for and about you hope its nothing to worry about we are all rooting for you babe x


----------



## aussiettc

Hey girls i'm ok had a quick chat with the hospital and they said not to worry about it. The spotting has stopped again and i have no pain at all. They said if i start again or have any pain then to come up then. Sorry dont worry about me at the moment. I'm fine. I will be going back to the doctors tomorrow at the very least so dont fret to much. i am being taken care of quite well at the moment.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Mary! I won't fret too much, but you're in my thoughts! Be well, lovely!


----------



## Rmar

Sending you lots of love, Mary.

I peed on a LH stick this morning and the control line was as dark as the test line. Looking forward to seeing a temp spike.


----------



## Megg33k

Excellent, Rmar! :hugs: Can't wait! :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm sorry you are going through this worry Mary. If it's any consolation I had bleeding in all of my pregnancies and they were all fine. The only one I had no bleeding with was Isabella - go figure.

AFM. Not sure what's going on. Had a positive OPKs on CD14 evening and CD15 morning. So I expected my temp to go up today but nothing. However my cervix has gone harder, lower and closed up. Is it possible that this cycle is annovulatory? I hope not.


----------



## Megg33k

The last 2 temps are open circles... What's up? Just thinking maybe it could be the cause?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Because I woke up about 40 minutes early but even adjusting them woudln't make much difference.


----------



## Vickieh1981

If adjusted this mornings temp as it was an hour early. I had also overlaid it with the charts from Isabellas pg and the miscarriage and it does look like I only had a small rise at 1dpo, fallback at 2dpo and then rose on the 3rd day so I guess we will see. Everything but the temps is telling me I ov'd already

ETA and I changed it from advanced to OPK monitoring and it put me at 1dpo


----------



## Megg33k

Excellent! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls hope your all ok?
AFM I keep getting these wierd pains/cramps in my belly but not sure why they come and go but no sign of the Bitch yet I have had some cm though looked a bit like a snail trail yesterday not sure what thats all about x


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Hey girls hope your all ok?
> AFM I keep getting these wierd pains/cramps in my belly but not sure why they come and go but no sign of the Bitch yet I have had some cm though looked a bit like a snail trail yesterday not sure what thats all about x

have you spoken to a dr? You don't want to have to stay in limbo forever.

Hmm not sure what's going on with me. I switched back to advanced and tried putting in some fake temps to see if it goes up even slightly for the next two days if it will give me cross hairs. However it showed that if it goes up even slightly it will put me at day 14 and not 15. I am not sure what's going on now.


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> I like to be stalked! :) LOL
> 
> Nice to meet you, Rach! :hugs: Love the story of your username. So cute!
> 
> Woohoo for O soon!

Super dark opk today, yipee i new it!! Wish my DH luck!!!

Aussie, I think i've heard of implantation bleeding happening at various times during pregnancy apart from the early one we all hear about, could be something as simple as that maybe?? Good luck xx


----------



## dawny690

Vickieh1981 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls hope your all ok?
> AFM I keep getting these wierd pains/cramps in my belly but not sure why they come and go but no sign of the Bitch yet I have had some cm though looked a bit like a snail trail yesterday not sure what thats all about x
> 
> have you spoken to a dr? You don't want to have to stay in limbo forever.
> 
> Hmm not sure what's going on with me. I switched back to advanced and tried putting in some fake temps to see if it goes up even slightly for the next two days if it will give me cross hairs. However it showed that if it goes up even slightly it will put me at day 14 and not 15. I am not sure what's going on now.Click to expand...

No my doctor wasn't very helpful last time and wont help he says af will come back when its ready xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls hope your all ok?
> AFM I keep getting these wierd pains/cramps in my belly but not sure why they come and go but no sign of the Bitch yet I have had some cm though looked a bit like a snail trail yesterday not sure what thats all about x
> 
> have you spoken to a dr? You don't want to have to stay in limbo forever.
> 
> Hmm not sure what's going on with me. I switched back to advanced and tried putting in some fake temps to see if it goes up even slightly for the next two days if it will give me cross hairs. However it showed that if it goes up even slightly it will put me at day 14 and not 15. I am not sure what's going on now.Click to expand...
> 
> No my doctor wasn't very helpful last time and wont help he says af will come back when its ready xxClick to expand...

Well I would ask for a second opinion from someone else. They need to scan you and if it's not good then give you something to sort you out. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls hope your all ok?
> AFM I keep getting these wierd pains/cramps in my belly but not sure why they come and go but no sign of the Bitch yet I have had some cm though looked a bit like a snail trail yesterday not sure what thats all about x
> 
> have you spoken to a dr? You don't want to have to stay in limbo forever.
> 
> Hmm not sure what's going on with me. I switched back to advanced and tried putting in some fake temps to see if it goes up even slightly for the next two days if it will give me cross hairs. However it showed that if it goes up even slightly it will put me at day 14 and not 15. I am not sure what's going on now.Click to expand...

Interesting! I can't wait to see how it finally works it all out! :hugs:



roonsma said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I like to be stalked! :) LOL
> 
> Nice to meet you, Rach! :hugs: Love the story of your username. So cute!
> 
> Woohoo for O soon!
> 
> Super dark opk today, yipee i new it!! Wish my DH luck!!!
> 
> Aussie, I think i've heard of implantation bleeding happening at various times during pregnancy apart from the early one we all hear about, could be something as simple as that maybe?? Good luck xxClick to expand...

I'm cheering for him, for sure! :hugs:



dawny690 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls hope your all ok?
> AFM I keep getting these wierd pains/cramps in my belly but not sure why they come and go but no sign of the Bitch yet I have had some cm though looked a bit like a snail trail yesterday not sure what thats all about x
> 
> have you spoken to a dr? You don't want to have to stay in limbo forever.
> 
> Hmm not sure what's going on with me. I switched back to advanced and tried putting in some fake temps to see if it goes up even slightly for the next two days if it will give me cross hairs. However it showed that if it goes up even slightly it will put me at day 14 and not 15. I am not sure what's going on now.Click to expand...
> 
> No my doctor wasn't very helpful last time and wont help he says af will come back when its ready xxClick to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear that you're still waiting! Its such crap! :(

AFM... Not good today. Its in my journal. I just... blah. :cry:


----------



## aussiettc

OK girls i'm getting impatient. I have to wait untill like 4:30 for my blood test results but its just dragging on i'm telling you. Also does anyone think i'm crasy for wanting my numbers to rise and for it to be a possible ectopic. I mean if it was an ectopic then at least the pregnancy would of been viable just in the wrong spot. I like that idea better than having a Mc due to an unviable pregnancy. :shrug:


----------



## Rmar

That makes sense. An hour to go until you get the reults!

My OPK was fainter today. Still a bit dark but the control line was darker so it was counted as a negative. Here's hoping that today is ovulation day.


----------



## Megg33k

The only thing about that is the fact that your chance of another ectopic goes up once you've had one. That's not a good thing... and it can endanger your life! So, I understand where you're coming from... but I don't think that would be the better resolution, iykwim?

No, I don't think you're crazy! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> The only thing about that is the fact that your chance of another ectopic goes up once you've had one. That's not a good thing... and it can endanger your life! So, I understand where you're coming from... but I don't think that would be the better resolution, iykwim?
> 
> No, I don't think you're crazy! :hugs:

I agree with Megg. I see where you are coming from and you are NOT crazy but ditto to what she said and also if they have to treat it with one shot of methotrexate you have to wait 3 months to try, if they have to treat with 2 shots then you have to wait 6 months. The wait nearly killed my friend - she was so fed up.

I am hoping for rising numbers and a viable pregnancy.

AFM temp shot up this morning and FF gave me crosshairs for day 14. The chart now looks like my first miscarriage one.


----------



## TripleB

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't been in to say hello for a while. Nausea has been horrible but I think I might have turned a corner (fingers crossed). Other than feeling rough as a dog, everything is fine, just waiting for my next scan in a few weeks.

Dawny - sorry the witch is keeping you waiting, hope the damn thing arrives soon and you can move on.

Aussie - just read your update on the Race thread - I'm so sorry hun :hugs:. Are you being monitored?

Vickie - nice rise, hope this is your cycle hun.

Megg - you've returned to the journal world! *runs off to stalk*

:dust: and :hugs: to all.

xxx


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls, so doctor rang today. My numbers have dropped from 291 on friday to 67. So i am having a MC, but doctor said that if the pain gets to much to go up to emergency to just have everything checked. So good news is that i have started bleeding although it is light at the moment it has started naturally. So that is something to be thankful for. Funny thing is that i'm actually quite happy that i finally have a resolution and dont fell like i have lost anything ifkwim. the doctor did tell me that the sonographer said it looked liike it was a blighted ovum. 

I guess i didn't think if the more chances thing, so luckily its not ectopic. 

Anyway DH and i have decided to give this cycle a rest unless i can get into see my FS/ob. But he goes away for a week on wednesday and is only open on tuesday afternoons so who knows what will happen. 

Thanks for your concerns during the last few weeks to, i really appreciated knowing that there were people i could talk to.:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

:hug:


----------



## dawny690

So sorry mary hun x


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't been in to say hello for a while. Nausea has been horrible but I think I might have turned a corner (fingers crossed). Other than feeling rough as a dog, everything is fine, just waiting for my next scan in a few weeks.
> 
> Vickie - nice rise, hope this is your cycle hun.
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: to all.
> 
> xxx

Sorry you have been feeling rough but at least it's for a good reason. I can't believe you are a quarter of the way there already. Scary stuff. I would like to hope it's my cycle too but for some reason I have in my head that I won't be able to get pregnant again.



aussiettc said:


> Hi girls, so doctor rang today. My numbers have dropped from 291 on friday to 67. So i am having a MC, but doctor said that if the pain gets to much to go up to emergency to just have everything checked. So good news is that i have started bleeding although it is light at the moment it has started naturally. So that is something to be thankful for. Funny thing is that i'm actually quite happy that i finally have a resolution and dont fell like i have lost anything ifkwim. the doctor did tell me that the sonographer said it looked liike it was a blighted ovum.
> 
> I guess i didn't think if the more chances thing, so luckily its not ectopic.
> 
> Anyway DH and i have decided to give this cycle a rest unless i can get into see my FS/ob. But he goes away for a week on wednesday and is only open on tuesday afternoons so who knows what will happen.
> 
> Thanks for your concerns during the last few weeks to, i really appreciated knowing that there were people i could talk to.:happydance:

I'm so sorry hun xx


----------



## aussiettc

Ok so i'm considering getting a CBFM but seeing as i have to get it from overseas i'ld love some opinions on it. Is it worth it??


----------



## Megg33k

Mary - Sorry it went this way! :hugs:Its only really worth it if you think you're missing your fertile time. :shrug: I can't imagine that's the case!

Louise - Nice to see you! Sorry you're feeling rough. I've been stalking the PAL thread, so I knew already... but I try not to post in there much... feel out of place! Glad you're feeling better today! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

I hope you guys don't mind me updating on here... I had my appointment today and we are having TWINS!!! They are measuring about 6 weeks and we saw both heart beats:cloud9: This is the best birthday present ever:yipee:


----------



## puppymom32

OMG hoping that is awesome. So happy for you!!! Do twins run in the family?


----------



## tinybutterfly

nooo, really sorry to hear that Mary :(
at least it's not ectopic and your body takes care of it naturally




hoping:) said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me updating on here... I had my appointment today and we are having TWINS!!! They are measuring about 6 weeks and we saw both heart beats:cloud9: This is the best birthday present ever:yipee:

omg you're having your clomid twinnies!!!! whiiiiiiiiiiiiii that's so awesome!!!!!

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## hoping:)

puppymom32 said:


> OMG hoping that is awesome. So happy for you!!! Do twins run in the family?

Nope, it is all thanks to clomid:happydance:


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: hoping I get a feeling they will be girls bet your over the moon congrats babe x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Woah congratulations on the twins hoping.xx


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me updating on here... I had my appointment today and we are having TWINS!!! They are measuring about 6 weeks and we saw both heart beats:cloud9: This is the best birthday present ever:yipee:

:yipee: :baby: :baby: :yipee:

I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited!!!

Happy birthday! :)


----------



## Rmar

That is great news, Hoping!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks ladies:flower: It is a huge shock but we couldn't be more happy:cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

After seeing your bump pics and seeing how itty bitty you are... I'm SO anxious to see what a twin bump looks like on you! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

lol. I know... Its crazy that one would be able to fit in there, but now we have to squeeze in two!:haha: I'm curious to see how big I get:wacko:


----------



## aussiettc

how is everyone today?

Hoping - wow,, congrats honey, i'ld start with some cream twice daily to help reduce stetch marks if i was you.

I'm doing well considering. To keep me busy i'm planning my christmas family holiday traveling around Tasmania. I am also looking into getting a CBFM as well so i dont have to judge lines anymore. I have an appointment withmy FS tomorrow to discuss where to from here.


----------



## WannaB

hoping:) said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me updating on here... I had my appointment today and we are having TWINS!!! They are measuring about 6 weeks and we saw both heart beats:cloud9: This is the best birthday present ever:yipee:

How fricken awesome! Funny you see so many on clomid here but rarley a twin out of it! Excellent news!!:hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Hoping that is fantastic, congrats hun! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck with your FS tomorrow, Mary! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

My temp seems to be doing the OPPOSITE of what it should! WTF? Any opinions?

So, here's my history with Provera:

The first temp is the 1st day after my last pill, second temp is the 2nd day after my last pill, etc. The -- days are the ones when I forgot to temp! The last cycle is my current one! Pic aids in seeing what I'm on about! (Temps are approximated by looking at the chart... not my EXACT temps!)

Provera #1

98.4
98.7
97.6
97.2
97.6 CD1

Provera #2

97.8
97.2
97.35
97.6
97.2 CD1

Provera #3

--
97.9
--
97.05
97.0 CD1

Provera #4

98.0
98.05
98.1

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1001/4723463629_d9b783840f_b.jpg


----------



## maratobe

OMG hoping!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
congratulations hunni!!!! :hugs::hugs:
you just gave me sooo much hope and scared the shit out of my OH LOL
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

That's fantastic, Hoping! Happy birthday, too!


----------



## Vickieh1981

My chart is looking much better this month than it has for ages.


----------



## maratobe

looking good vicki!!


----------



## Sparkly

Vickieh1981 said:


> My chart is looking much better this month than it has for ages.

I was just thinking that too vic, your temp is reaching for the stars lol!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Looks great, Vicky!


----------



## Vickieh1981

When I wiped last night there was a small amount of blood. That's too early for implantation though at 4dpo isn't it.

I have my consultants appt this morning to get my first lot of bloods back taken after Isabella died (the clotting ones won't be back for ages) so we'll see what they show.


----------



## WannaB

No its not too early! Its a fabby looking chart, mine never look that pretty!


----------



## debgreasby

WannaB said:


> No its not too early! Its a fabby looking chart, mine never look that pretty!

Did i read somewhere that you saw a heartbeat at your early scan or was i imagining it???


----------



## WannaB

Yes its a bit nerve wracking, but we saw a little heart beating at 115 bpm! Hoping it will still be there on Friday![-o&lt;


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oooh exciting. Will you be getting a picture to show off on Friday?

I just got back from my consultants appt. She is always so lovely. I explained about the spotting in the first half of the cycle and she didn't think it was anything although suggested that it might indicate that my hormones are slightly out of whack (the spotting is getting less and less each month). 

She said she is going to do cycle day 21 bloods for the next 3 months to confirm I am ovulating fine so that means first one will be done on Friday.

She also said since I have now had my bloods taken for the clotting screen that I can start on the aspirin as it's best to have it in your system before you fall.

Bad news is I was waiting for the results for the first lot of bloods they took but it turns out they have lost them. That means I have to have those done again. grrr


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it will be, Michelle! :hugs:

Oh no! They effing lost them? WTF? I'm sorry, Vickie! I'm glad she's taking good care of you though!


----------



## Vickieh1981

It's not so bad though Megg - these were the first lot - thyroid and stuff like that.

I would be gutted if they lost my clotting ones but I know that as of this morning they were showing as pending so they are in the lab. Could be worse lol


----------



## Megg33k

Well, at least they were the first lot! I'm glad it wasn't the more important ones! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Vicki- your chart is looking awesome:thumbup: It is awful that they lost some of your blood work

WannaB- congrats on seeing a heart beat:happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks everyone. Temps are looking better this month and I should be more positive as hardly had any spotting in the first half of this cycle so I am hoping m hormones are settling down.


----------



## roonsma

Double congratulations Hoping :happydance:

Good luck vickie, its sounds promising for you xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh well - there goes my nice looking chart. Was good while it lasted.


----------



## WannaB

Vickieh1981 said:


> It's not so bad though Megg - these were the first lot - thyroid and stuff like that.
> 
> I would be gutted if they lost my clotting ones but I know that as of this morning they were showing as pending so they are in the lab. Could be worse lol

They lost my clotting ones!:dohh:


----------



## Vickieh1981

WannaB said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> It's not so bad though Megg - these were the first lot - thyroid and stuff like that.
> 
> I would be gutted if they lost my clotting ones but I know that as of this morning they were showing as pending so they are in the lab. Could be worse lol
> 
> They lost my clotting ones!:dohh:Click to expand...

I would be seriously peed off with that. The clotting screen has 11 vials of blood - how can they lose that many??? Did you get them redone?


----------



## WannaB

Yeah they called me and broke the news and I went back in that arvo, and the irony, I dont have a clotting problem!!!:rofl:


----------



## Vickieh1981

WannaB said:


> Yeah they called me and broke the news and I went back in that arvo, and the irony, I dont have a clotting problem!!!:rofl:

Well that's something hey? LOL.

I got my consultant appt through to get the results - 22nd September!!


----------



## WannaB

You kind of want them to find something dont you, if your broken you can be fixed, if it aint broke then what??!!:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Oh well - there goes my nice looking chart. Was good while it lasted.

All the pretty charts have an implantation dip! :winkwink:



WannaB said:


> You kind of want them to find something dont you, if your broken you can be fixed, if it aint broke then what??!!:shrug:

I know that's how I feel! But, I've not been proven broken quite yet! lol


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Oh well - there goes my nice looking chart. Was good while it lasted.

What are you talking about, Vickie? Your chart is still looking awesome! A temp or two is bound to go down at some point; you are well above the coverline!



WannaB said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> It's not so bad though Megg - these were the first lot - thyroid and stuff like that.
> 
> I would be gutted if they lost my clotting ones but I know that as of this morning they were showing as pending so they are in the lab. Could be worse lol
> 
> They lost my clotting ones!:dohh:Click to expand...

Are they losing the results or the actual specimens? I mean, I can't fathom how in this day and age they could lose either-how ridiculous!


----------



## Vickieh1981

WannaB said:


> You kind of want them to find something dont you, if your broken you can be fixed, if it aint broke then what??!!:shrug:

Yeah there is that part of it although I would rather not have a clotting problem. My friend lost 3 between 15 and 17 weeks before being diagnosed with hughes. They put her on aspirin and clexane injections next time and she had her little girl.

Next pregnancy after that she lost at 15 weeks again and they had to up the dose for the next two. I don't really want all the uncertainty and heartbreak of those problems



Megg33k said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oh well - there goes my nice looking chart. Was good while it lasted.
> 
> All the pretty charts have an implantation dip! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Not sure on that one. I am wondering if it's because Maff was a bit of a monkey last night. I went and slept in Lukes bed because he was being a pain and when I woke up I had slept with no cover on all night so maybe that's why it's lower. I am clinging to hope. Last month my temps started going down every day from 7dpo so am only one day off that and hoping it's not the same this month.

I have to go and have my progesterone done tomorrow so that'll tell me if I have a problem there.



Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oh well - there goes my nice looking chart. Was good while it lasted.
> 
> What are you talking about, Vickie? Your chart is still looking awesome! A temp or two is bound to go down at some point; you are well above the coverline!
> 
> 
> 
> WannaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> It's not so bad though Megg - these were the first lot - thyroid and stuff like that.
> 
> I would be gutted if they lost my clotting ones but I know that as of this morning they were showing as pending so they are in the lab. Could be worse lolClick to expand...
> 
> They lost my clotting ones!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Are they losing the results or the actual specimens? I mean, I can't fathom how in this day and age they could lose either-how ridiculous!Click to expand...

Well I don't like it lol. I like them staying very high. On my chart from Maff it was up and down but no dip that big. With Isabellas there is almost an identical dip at 8dpo.

Someone please tell me I am not the only one who goes through all their old charts every time they are in the luteul phase?

I'm not sure what they are losing tbh. They kept telling me the results were pending etc and now there is nothing.


----------



## Firedancer41

I definitely examine all my old ones, try and find a pattern. This month's is very different from the others, so I am hoping perhaps that is a good sign?


----------



## Megg33k

You're not the only one who does that, Vickie! In fact, I think it would be more likely for you to be the only one if you DIDN'T do that! LOL

Good luck, Lisa! FX'd!


----------



## puppymom32

Looks good Lisa and Vickie FXXX for both of you.


----------



## hoping:)

Firedancer41 said:


> I definitely examine all my old ones, try and find a pattern. This month's is very different from the others, so I am hoping perhaps that is a good sign?

Wow FD... Your chart is looking really good! Maybe it will go triphasic:thumbup:


----------



## roonsma

Vickieh1981 said:


> Oh well - there goes my nice looking chart. Was good while it lasted.

I'm no expert Vickie never temp'd in my life (apart from to warm the thermometer for DS) :haha:, but don't your temps drop to allow implantation? 

It'd tie in with your DPO aswell?

Rach x


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oh well - there goes my nice looking chart. Was good while it lasted.
> 
> I'm no expert Vickie never temp'd in my life (apart from to warm the thermometer for DS) :haha:, but don't your temps drop to allow implantation?
> 
> It'd tie in with your DPO aswell?
> 
> Rach xClick to expand...

You're correct! That's what I said too! LOL

It doesn't HAVE TO drop at implantation... but it often does!


----------



## Megg33k

Was just looking at my chart, and decided to take my temp for fun. I usually run in the high 97's or low 98's, at best! It was just 99.41!!! WTF?!?! That's not normal! And, I'm not ill or anything. I don't even feel like I have a fever!!! Sooo... :shrug:

And, the spotting is barely there! If I wasn't trying to see if it was there, it wouldn't show up at all... if that makes sense? I'm a very confused Meggles right now!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Was just looking at my chart, and decided to take my temp for fun. I usually run in the high 97's or low 98's, at best! It was just 99.41!!! WTF?!?! That's not normal! And, I'm not ill or anything. I don't even feel like I have a fever!!! Sooo... :shrug:
> 
> And, the spotting is barely there! If I wasn't trying to see if it was there, it wouldn't show up at all... if that makes sense? I'm a very confused Meggles right now!

Your chart does look like you are 9dpo though doesn't it - it's very weird. If it wasn't for the bloods you had it'd look fine.

I apologise for being such a worry wort yesterday. I shall try harder not to moan all the time (seem to recall saying the same last LP pmsl)

My temp went up to 37.04 this morning and that was with being up nearly an hour early as well. If I adjusted it then it would be 37.13 which is really high.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Oh AND I managed to get to 7dpo with NO testing. Get me. Now I am starting to feel the pull towards the tests though. Step away!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Oh AND I managed to get to 7dpo with NO testing. Get me. Now I am starting to feel the pull towards the tests though. Step away!!!

Haha! The first thought running through my head this a.m. was, "I want to pee on something SO bad!" Worse than a dog at a hydrant :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

That spike is gorgeous, Vickie!!! You're about to go triphasic! :winkwink:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oh AND I managed to get to 7dpo with NO testing. Get me. Now I am starting to feel the pull towards the tests though. Step away!!!
> 
> Haha! The first thought running through my head this a.m. was, "I want to pee on something SO bad!" Worse than a dog at a hydrant :rofl:Click to expand...

Well you are one day ahead of me - maybe you should?? I am not much help am I? lol


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oh AND I managed to get to 7dpo with NO testing. Get me. Now I am starting to feel the pull towards the tests though. Step away!!!
> 
> Haha! The first thought running through my head this a.m. was, "I want to pee on something SO bad!" Worse than a dog at a hydrant :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Well you are one day ahead of me - maybe you should?? I am not much help am I? lolClick to expand...

Not helpful in the least hehe :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Lisa and Vickie,
Both charts still looking good. I say you both might as well go ahead and POAS. :)


----------



## Vickieh1981

puppymom32 said:


> Lisa and Vickie,
> Both charts still looking good. I say you both might as well go ahead and POAS. :)

I will do tomorrow although I know it'll be too early still. I was 11dpo with Isabella and 14dpo with Maff when I got my bfps.

I had a horrible realisation today though. I forgot to order internet cheapies. I bought and paid for them first thing this morning so hopefully were posted today but I doubt they will arrive before Monday now when I will be 10dpo. Maybe it's trying to restrain me. I have a couple of cheapies.


----------



## roonsma

Good luck Vickie and firedancer!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Firedancer41

puppymom32 said:


> Lisa and Vickie,
> Both charts still looking good. I say you both might as well go ahead and POAS. :)

Nope, nuh-uh, not going to do it! Don't you go being a bad influence now LOL :friends:


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer41 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa and Vickie,
> Both charts still looking good. I say you both might as well go ahead and POAS. :)
> 
> Nope, nuh-uh, not going to do it! Don't you go being a bad influence now LOL :friends:Click to expand...

:-= :icecream: :juggle: :test: :tease: :football: 

:shy: :haha: :flower:

Don't mind me! And... Uhm... Don't look through those too closely or I might be in trouble!


----------



## puppymom32

I know right hahahahaha seeings there is no point in me testing now I am just gonna be a pusher. I always kinda liked to test early and then when I saw a BFN I was like oh well its way to early and then when a BFP would pop up i was more shocked then seeing BFN after BFN see its all just a strategy. LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

with my 1% chance every cycle i'm not going to test early anymore either, great, will save me lots of money and tears

but still rooting for all you girls, i read... just haven't really been feeling like replying much,
i don't know, i know you girls still accept me but i don't feel like i belong bc i'm the one
who can't do it by herself and needs assistance, yes yes, silly, i know but yeah...
feelings hehe


anyway, my chart will not turn into a bfp but i think i'm also on the triphasic wagon XD


----------



## maratobe

tiny you belong here sweety!! we all do! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to have to agree with Mara! :hugs: TB!!! I've missed seeing you!


----------



## hoping:)

TB- its good to see you posting again:hugs: I've been a drifter my self

Vickie and FD- both of your charts scream :bfp:!!! Maybe after you guys see those two lines we can start the TTCAL Chart Stalkers Anonymous Meeting cross over thread:thumbup:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Can I ask an honest opinion? Don't say what you want just to make me feel better as I'd rather not have false hope.

John says I have been snappy today and he knew I was coming up to my period as he can always tell (TBH he is generally right on this). So can you get snappy like you are having pmt when you are pregnant or shall I give up hope on this month.


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know... I don't get PMT. I would say that either is completely possible. :hugs: I hope its a BFP!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I don't think I do either but I must be wrong because every day a few days before I am due on - John knows.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: could be either hun xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh i hope he's wrong, your chart looks way too nice!


and thanks... i just had a very bad day...
yesterday evening my mom asked me how i was doing now, and i thought she meant
the whole IVF thing so i said "good, don't have to think about it now"
and then she proceeded to tell me i will always think of it in the back of my mind 
(i trust her, she lost my brother at 8 months pregnant) and that it's normal to wonder "what if..."
even many years later...
so then it hit she was actually talking about the fact that my due date is coming up,
i thought ppl had forgot and i am trying my best not to think of the fact it's so close.

but yeah, it's been a tough month and i haven't not thought about the loss for a day,
just lately i cry more easily over it again, (bc summer started and baby was going to be a real summer baby) i spent my whole morning crying over it,
the unfairness of it all... thankgod i have a very understanding OH who refuses to stop
talking to me untill i feel a little bit better at least


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: TB! I know your due date is very soon. Mine is tomorrow, actually. I'm trying to not remember that though! It is unfair and awful... and we should all be talking about worrying what labor will be like instead of back in the 9th ring of hell (also known as TTCAL). But, we're here... and at least we're together! Love you loads, honey! We'll have our babies sooner than later! In fact, you'll probably beat me having the IVF done in the very near future!


----------



## Sparkly

vic your chart does look really good hun, even my DH thinks so lol! I honestly would not give you false hope, how do you feel? if I were you and I was feeling it, I would start to test. fx'd x

can someone stalk mine and tell WTF is going on with my temp today? i always take my temp at bedtime as well as morning, and it is always .2 higher than my morning temp. Last night it was 35.8!!!! :shrug: and this morning it is 36.0 which is very low for me, and seems unusual, what could be the cause?

TB and Meggs :hugs: lots of hugs for this difficult time xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> :hugs: TB! I know your due date is very soon. Mine is tomorrow, actually. I'm trying to not remember that though! It is unfair and awful... and we should all be talking about worrying what labor will be like instead of back in the 9th ring of hell (also known as TTCAL). But, we're here... and at least we're together! Love you loads, honey! We'll have our babies sooner than later! In fact, you'll probably beat me having the IVF done in the very near future!

:hugs:
hard times idd, we will get through it together, i'm very happy to have you and the other ladies here!
you can still beat me, i'm starting ivf in august and i'll be on the pill in july,
so you have the advantage in july hehehe



Sparkly said:


> can someone stalk mine and tell WTF is going on with my temp today? i always take my temp at bedtime as well as morning, and it is always .2 higher than my morning temp. Last night it was 35.8!!!! :shrug: and this morning it is 36.0 which is very low for me, and seems unusual, what could be the cause?
> 
> TB and Meggs :hugs: lots of hugs for this difficult time xxxx

thankyou sparklybutt :)

that is pretty low idd, it is in the right time frame to be very near ovulation,
so maybe it's just that?

i wish i had lower temps atm, it's sooooooo hot here nowadays, wow!
i'd be really happy if i could turn the sun down a few degrees hehe


----------



## Rmar

Hugs for Meg and TB!

Turn the sun up, here! I am feeling freezing, lately.


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar - Thanks, sweetie! :hugs:



Sparkly said:


> vic your chart does look really good hun, even my DH thinks so lol! I honestly would not give you false hope, how do you feel? if I were you and I was feeling it, I would start to test. fx'd x
> 
> can someone stalk mine and tell WTF is going on with my temp today? i always take my temp at bedtime as well as morning, and it is always .2 higher than my morning temp. Last night it was 35.8!!!! :shrug: and this morning it is 36.0 which is very low for me, and seems unusual, what could be the cause?
> 
> TB and Meggs :hugs: lots of hugs for this difficult time xxxx

Looks like an Ov dip... but that would be quite strange since you've only just gotten a High on the CBFM! Hmm... BD just in case! :hugs:

Thanks, btw!



tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: TB! I know your due date is very soon. Mine is tomorrow, actually. I'm trying to not remember that though! It is unfair and awful... and we should all be talking about worrying what labor will be like instead of back in the 9th ring of hell (also known as TTCAL). But, we're here... and at least we're together! Love you loads, honey! We'll have our babies sooner than later! In fact, you'll probably beat me having the IVF done in the very near future!
> 
> :hugs:
> hard times idd, we will get through it together, i'm very happy to have you and the other ladies here!
> you can still beat me, i'm starting ivf in august and i'll be on the pill in july,
> so you have the advantage in july heheheClick to expand...

Well, I say that because my "prediction" says I'll find out I'm pregnant on Sept 13... So, that would suggest that July will be a wash for me!

Maybe we'll get them together... again! :hugs:

Speaking of such things... Today is my 1st EDD! :( I'll be happy when I wake up tomorrow and its over!


----------



## tinybutterfly

ah yes, after the ivf in august i'll know if it's a yes or no, end of august or early september, so very likely idd!

(((squggles))) on this hard day
did you do something special?
i'm thinking of letting up a balloon or something on my EDD and write something on it
i had hoped to do this with a little new bump already showing but yeah...not happening


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> ah yes, after the ivf in august i'll know if it's a yes or no, end of august or early september, so very likely idd!
> 
> (((squggles))) on this hard day
> did you do something special?
> i'm thinking of letting up a balloon or something on my EDD and write something on it
> i had hoped to do this with a little new bump already showing but yeah...not happening

Its only 10:45am! So, haven't done anything. I thought of letting a balloon go or something... but I can't help but think of some poor bird that could choke on it or something! :( So, I think I'll pass on that one! Maybe I'll come up with some eco-friendly!


----------



## tinybutterfly

aren't the ones that tulip let up for our angels eco-friendly? they were not the blow-up kind, but the kind that are made from a sort of thin shiny plastic.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... but I don't think we have those here! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

ow... let one up in your mind then, then it will be just as perfect as you imagined


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Yeah... That'll just have to do, I think! :)


----------



## Rmar

Vicki, that chart just keeps looking better and better! It has everything going for it!


----------



## Catwoman83

OK once I figure how to get a chart in order then I am in.....:)


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Welcome to the thread, sweetie! :hugs: Glad to see you found one of my haunts!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Rmar said:


> Vicki, that chart just keeps looking better and better! It has everything going for it!

Thanks but temp drop this morning. I am giving up hope of ever having another baby I think. 

Welcome to the thread catwoman


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> Vicki, that chart just keeps looking better and better! It has everything going for it!
> 
> Thanks but temp drop this morning. I am giving up hope of ever having another baby I think.
> 
> Welcome to the thread catwomanClick to expand...

1/10th of a degree is NOT a drop, hun! Your chart is still looking amazing!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> Vicki, that chart just keeps looking better and better! It has everything going for it!
> 
> Thanks but temp drop this morning. I am giving up hope of ever having another baby I think.
> 
> Welcome to the thread catwomanClick to expand...
> 
> 1/10th of a degree is NOT a drop, hun! Your chart is still looking amazing!!Click to expand...

I know in itself it's not but I have compared to all my old charts and they all drop a bit for 4 days before my period comes so I am not taking it as a good sign.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Did you test today FD?


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Did you test today FD?

I want to wait a few more days...I originally said I'd test tomorrow at 12dpo, may wait until at least Wednesday...Chart is still looking hopeful, so trying to keep positive thoughts! Good luck to you, I still think your chart looks very promising!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I did the same as Megg this month and kept achart of unadjusted temps.

It doesn't look so pretty as the adjusted ones but Maff keeps waking at 4am and then back to 6am so they are not consistent.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Catwoman83

Megg33k said:


> Yay! Welcome to the thread, sweetie! :hugs: Glad to see you found one of my haunts!!! :winkwink:

Yep I am officially stalking you and Nevertogether(maca thread)...:haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Catwoman83 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Welcome to the thread, sweetie! :hugs: Glad to see you found one of my haunts!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Yep I am officially stalking you and Nevertogether(maca thread)...:haha:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay! :) Any charting questions or anything? This is certainly the place to ask! Lots of amazing women here... All charting pro's!


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> I did the same as Megg this month and kept achart of unadjusted temps.
> 
> It doesn't look so pretty as the adjusted ones but Maff keeps waking at 4am and then back to 6am so they are not consistent.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

They still don't look bad! And I don't think your "drop" today is so bad. But, I understand why it makes you feel the way you do! :hugs:


----------



## Catwoman83

Megg33k said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Welcome to the thread, sweetie! :hugs: Glad to see you found one of my haunts!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Yep I am officially stalking you and Nevertogether(maca thread)...:haha:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! :) Any charting questions or anything? This is certainly the place to ask! Lots of amazing women here... All charting pro's!Click to expand...

Megg I dont know how to get it started..lol I feel so:dohh:
My periods have always be very irregular, and they skip sometimes
1-3 months. So I am not sure where to even begin..lol
But you guys give me alot of knowledge I was never as proficient
with certain things until I came here so Thank you very much and keep up the good work:thumbup: @Megg you are a pro at it.....lol

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Catwoman83 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Welcome to the thread, sweetie! :hugs: Glad to see you found one of my haunts!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Yep I am officially stalking you and Nevertogether(maca thread)...:haha:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! :) Any charting questions or anything? This is certainly the place to ask! Lots of amazing women here... All charting pro's!Click to expand...
> 
> Megg I dont know how to get it started..lol I feel so:dohh:
> My periods have always be very irregular, and they skip sometimes
> 1-3 months. So I am not sure where to even begin..lol
> But you guys give me alot of knowledge I was never as proficient
> with certain things until I came here so Thank you very much and keep up the good work:thumbup: @Megg you are a pro at it.....lol
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Well, you need a digital thermometer that shows 2 decimal places (97.14 vs 97.1).. also called a "basal thermometer." You need to get yourself a free FF account. And, then just start taking your temp immediately when you wake up... keep it within arm's reach of the bed and do it before anything else... don't get up and walk around or get a drink or smoke anything. Just take your temp first... and if you can do it around the same time each day, that helps. You do need at least 3 hours of solid sleep for it to be accurate. So, whatever time works out best for that. When you start your FF account, just put in the first day of your last AF, and then just go ahead and start putting in temps as soon as possible. Its pretty easy!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh just something i wanted to share...
i told my cousin (who's almost 15) 'bout the mc, surgery and plans for IVF,
she's so awesome about everything!
and her first response was "ugh, it's so fucking unfair... you have those ppl who abort kids
and those who want them so badly don't get them"

i haven't told her before bc when things happend, timing was a bit wrong.
mc was right before her december exams, and my surgery right before her june exams,
but now she knows and is great about it... it's just important to me that she knows 
bc we're very close and don't have many secrets


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! That's just the perfect response too, isn't it? Glad she took it so well and that you got it out in the open! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

hi girlies, 
just poping in to say hello. i fly home tomorrow and will be back online tomorrow night. Feeling really crappy at the moment cause i've been at a funeral that went over 3 days. Also i haven't stopped bleeding yet, just comes and goes day after day. Not sure what to do or what to think at the moment. I cant wait to get home and back to some hopefully good news and support form you girls. Unfortunatly my mc has been on the back burner the last few weeks cause of the family death and now the funeral. we are also staying at the MIL house so i cant really show any emotion cause she doesn't know and keeps making comment like you've got enough kids whenever i mention how i wouldn't mind having more. URgggggg she can be so depressing sometime.
Anyway will be back soon and ready to deal with my lack of life.:cry:


----------



## maratobe

:hugs: aussie :hugs:
tiny thats great about your cousin!!
AFM....i got a very positive OPK YAY!!!.........on CD16 YAY!!! :haha:
im used to getting them around CD19-21 hahaha
xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> Aww! That's just the perfect response too, isn't it? Glad she took it so well and that you got it out in the open! :hugs:

yep, she's so very mature for her age (most of the time hehe)



(((aussie)))



hooray for pos OPK mara!!! let the sexathon begin!


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> hi girlies,
> just poping in to say hello. i fly home tomorrow and will be back online tomorrow night. Feeling really crappy at the moment cause i've been at a funeral that went over 3 days. Also i haven't stopped bleeding yet, just comes and goes day after day. Not sure what to do or what to think at the moment. I cant wait to get home and back to some hopefully good news and support form you girls. Unfortunatly my mc has been on the back burner the last few weeks cause of the family death and now the funeral. we are also staying at the MIL house so i cant really show any emotion cause she doesn't know and keeps making comment like you've got enough kids whenever i mention how i wouldn't mind having more. URgggggg she can be so depressing sometime.
> Anyway will be back soon and ready to deal with my lack of life.:cry:

I'm sorry you have been having such a crappy time of things and have had a funeral on top of your miscarriage :hug:



maratobe said:


> :hugs: aussie :hugs:
> tiny thats great about your cousin!!
> AFM....i got a very positive OPK YAY!!!.........on CD16 YAY!!! :haha:
> im used to getting them around CD19-21 hahaha
> xxx

Woohooo excellent news.



tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww! That's just the perfect response too, isn't it? Glad she took it so well and that you got it out in the open! :hugs:
> 
> yep, she's so very mature for her age (most of the time hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> (((aussie)))
> 
> 
> 
> hooray for pos OPK mara!!! let the sexathon begin!Click to expand...

She does sound grown up. I am glad that you have told her and she was good about it.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Right I need opinions. What do you guys think of predictor tests? I have never used them before but just got this



They say they measure to 12.5 miu and the cheapies I have are supposed to be 10miu and are not showing anything. First response is not showing anything either.

This one is so clear though - no squinting required and came up as the urine went over it and stayed there.

Surely it's got to be a dodgy test right?


----------



## mushmouth

Hi All - can I join in? I've just started charting for my first cycle after the MC and i THINK I OV'd yesterday (pos OPK sunday, and a dip followed by a rise) and I really don't have a clue what I'm doing! lol


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/Mushmouth1/ttc.png


I just read through the first post and I'm SO impressed by the huge numbers of + HPTs on there!


----------



## mushmouth

Vickie - I'm not familiar with them tests butif you just need the 2 lines, I can defo see them hon! beautifully strong - the IC's arent quite as accurate as they make out IMO...


----------



## Vickieh1981

I took it out of the casing to get a better picture with it laid flat - what do you think?

With it being so clear the others should show but I just did a 25miu cheapie and I can see a line (very very faint though) so I am thinking my supposedly 10miu ones aren't that sensitive.


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickie, is that an OPK or HPT?


ETA: I wouldn't read too much into the ICs...If that is a reputable brand, I say you're definitely preggers! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickie, is that an OPK or HPT?

HPT hun


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> Vickie, is that an OPK or HPT?
> 
> HPT hunClick to expand...

Well without a doubt that is a :bfp:!!!!!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Looks like a big big bfp to me!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> Vickie, is that an OPK or HPT?
> 
> HPT hunClick to expand...
> 
> Well without a doubt that is a :bfp:!!!!!!!Click to expand...

According to a woman in the pic gallery she thinks it's a dodgy one. Apparently predictors are bad for that. :wacko:


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> Vickie, is that an OPK or HPT?
> 
> HPT hunClick to expand...
> 
> Well without a doubt that is a :bfp:!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> According to a woman in the pic gallery she thinks it's a dodgy one. Apparently predictors are bad for that. :wacko:Click to expand...

Sorry if I sound dense, but when you say *predictors* is that a specific brand?


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Right I need opinions. What do you guys think of predictor tests? I have never used them before but just got this
> 
> View attachment 94909
> 
> 
> They say they measure to 12.5 miu and the cheapies I have are supposed to be 10miu and are not showing anything. First response is not showing anything either.
> 
> This one is so clear though - no squinting required and came up as the urine went over it and stayed there.
> 
> Surely it's got to be a dodgy test right?




Vickieh1981 said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> Vickie, is that an OPK or HPT?
> 
> HPT hunClick to expand...
> 
> Well without a doubt that is a :bfp:!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> According to a woman in the pic gallery she thinks it's a dodgy one. Apparently predictors are bad for that. :wacko:Click to expand...

Honestly... If nothing on a FRER, it might be a dodgy test. I don't mean to be a downer... but I've seen it a lot lately on that brand! Lots of women thinking they had a BFP and then it was ripped away from them when they realized that the Predictor test was faulty!! They all look just like BFP's too!

Here's one of the threads: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/353050-9dpo-anyone-see-update-pg4.html

This post is about a false positive on a Predictor that Deb got: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/355813-7-8-dpo-frer-update-p9-bfn-3.html#post5869379

I guess I'm saying that they obviously have to get it right sometimes... but I don't trust them. So, it may well be real... but there's a chance that it isn't. I'd keep trying until a FRER shows something! :hugs:

Btw, I kind of feel bad about post this... I just want to say that its obviously positive... and it DOES look obviously positive! But, I'm scared for you that its not, iykwim? So, I'm really, really sorry that I could just be all happy and positive! I really, really hope its real! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Firedancer41 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> Vickie, is that an OPK or HPT?
> 
> HPT hunClick to expand...
> 
> Well without a doubt that is a :bfp:!!!!!!!Click to expand...




Megg33k said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Right I need opinions. What do you guys think of predictor tests? I have never used them before but just got this
> 
> View attachment 94909
> 
> 
> They say they measure to 12.5 miu and the cheapies I have are supposed to be 10miu and are not showing anything. First response is not showing anything either.
> 
> This one is so clear though - no squinting required and came up as the urine went over it and stayed there.
> 
> Surely it's got to be a dodgy test right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> Vickie, is that an OPK or HPT?Click to expand...
> 
> HPT hunClick to expand...
> 
> Well without a doubt that is a :bfp:!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> According to a woman in the pic gallery she thinks it's a dodgy one. Apparently predictors are bad for that. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly... If nothing on a FRER, it might be a dodgy test. I don't mean to be a downer... but I've seen it a lot lately on that brand! Lots of women thinking they had a BFP and then it was ripped away from them when they realized that the Predictor test was faulty!! They all look just like BFP's too!
> 
> Here's one of the threads: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/353050-9dpo-anyone-see-update-pg4.html
> 
> This post is about a false positive on a Predictor that Deb got: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/355813-7-8-dpo-frer-update-p9-bfn-3.html#post5869379
> 
> I guess I'm saying that they obviously have to get it right sometimes... but I don't trust them. So, it may well be real... but there's a chance that it isn't. I'd keep trying until a FRER shows something! :hugs:
> 
> Btw, I kind of feel bad about post this... I just want to say that its obviously positive... and it DOES look obviously positive! But, I'm scared for you that its not, iykwim? So, I'm really, really sorry that I could just be all happy and positive! I really, really hope its real! :hugs:Click to expand...

I get what you mean - I don't want false hope either and tbh I am erring on the side of caution. However, I did do a 25miu cheapie about an hour after that and there is a faint line (too faint to see if it has a lot of colour but I think it does). Those two threads you linked to are not dark like mine so who knows.

I guess I'll know one way or another in a few days if not before.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hope it's a true BFP!!!!

very much congrats if it is!!!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

booh, one of my coworkers (in day care) sort of lectured me after i said i'd love to have twins.
she said i had no idea what i wished for and that they are hard work etc etc,
that her cousin just had twins and she thinks it's tough.
good god, as if it's my fault she can't cope

ffs, we work in day care, if we can manage 5 each, i'm sure a twin will work out just fine


----------



## dawny690

Sounds like it could be real with a faint line on a 25miu test 

Anyone know any natural stuff or over the counter stuff you can take to bring on the :witch: I'm getting slightly pissed off now

xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Dawny I read on here that Agnus castus can bring it on... And you can get it from health shops like holland and barrett


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> [
> 
> I get what you mean - I don't want false hope either and tbh I am erring on the side of caution. However, I did do a 25miu cheapie about an hour after that and there is a faint line (too faint to see if it has a lot of colour but I think it does). Those two threads you linked to are not dark like mine so who knows.
> 
> I guess I'll know one way or another in a few days if not before.


That sounds very promising then! Yay!!! I'm glad you didn't take it wrong! If you got a faint line on an IC too, then its probably real! Very excited to see what the next couple of days bring! :hugs:



tinybutterfly said:


> booh, one of my coworkers (in day care) sort of lectured me after i said i'd love to have twins.
> she said i had no idea what i wished for and that they are hard work etc etc,
> that her cousin just had twins and she thinks it's tough.
> good god, as if it's my fault she can't cope
> 
> ffs, we work in day care, if we can manage 5 each, i'm sure a twin will work out just fine

Don't you just love people? "I know someone who has had some experience in life and handled it badly, and yours will be just like theirs even though I don't know you at all!" :dohh: I'm sure you'll be a great mum whether you have 1 or 5! I'll hope for less than 5 though! :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

mushmouth said:


> Hi All - can I join in? I've just started charting for my first cycle after the MC and i THINK I OV'd yesterday (pos OPK sunday, and a dip followed by a rise) and I really don't have a clue what I'm doing! lol
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/Mushmouth1/ttc.png
> 
> 
> I just read through the first post and I'm SO impressed by the huge numbers of + HPTs on there!

Adding you! Welcome to the thread! :)



dawny690 said:


> Sounds like it could be real with a faint line on a 25miu test
> 
> Anyone know any natural stuff or over the counter stuff you can take to bring on the :witch: I'm getting slightly pissed off now
> 
> xxxx

I don't know, honey! Someone mentioned AC, but I don't entirely trust it. I'd hate to see it make things worse. I wish I had a good answer! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Dawny I hope that she arrives soon for you. This has been going on for ages - is there no way you can get a second opinion?

AFM I got a bit freaked out by the idea it wasn't real so I went to asda and bought a test.

No urine hold and a less sensitive test (20 rather than 12.5miu) but it's still positive. Much fainter than the predictor but positive.

I will take another in the morning to check.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Dawny I hope that she arrives soon for you. This has been going on for ages - is there no way you can get a second opinion?
> 
> AFM I got a bit freaked out by the idea it wasn't real so I went to asda and bought a test.
> 
> No urine hold and a less sensitive test (20 rather than 12.5miu) but it's still positive. Much fainter than the predictor but positive.
> 
> I will take another in the morning to check.

YES! :yipee: That's GREAT news!!!! :hugs: CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Vickieh1981 said:


> Dawny I hope that she arrives soon for you. This has been going on for ages - is there no way you can get a second opinion?
> 
> AFM I got a bit freaked out by the idea it wasn't real so I went to asda and bought a test.
> 
> No urine hold and a less sensitive test (20 rather than 12.5miu) but it's still positive. Much fainter than the predictor but positive.
> 
> I will take another in the morning to check.

Thats fantastic news Vickie!!! I've NEVER had a pos on a ic EVER, so i wouldn't take any notice of them!!!

:happydance: xx


----------



## dawny690

Vickieh1981 said:


> Dawny I hope that she arrives soon for you. This has been going on for ages - is there no way you can get a second opinion?
> 
> AFM I got a bit freaked out by the idea it wasn't real so I went to asda and bought a test.
> 
> No urine hold and a less sensitive test (20 rather than 12.5miu) but it's still positive. Much fainter than the predictor but positive.
> 
> I will take another in the morning to check.

I wish I had time to even try a different doctor but appointments are very hard to get and I have been working everyday since thursday :wacko: 

Oh and congrats hun xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's annoying then. Do your surgery ever do evening appts? Maybe even if you have to book one for a weeks time?


----------



## dawny690

Vickieh1981 said:


> That's annoying then. Do your surgery ever do evening appts? Maybe even if you have to book one for a weeks time?

No they shut at like 6pm ish and they dont let you pre book you have to ring on the day you want it :cry:


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Sounds like it could be real with a faint line on a 25miu test
> 
> Anyone know any natural stuff or over the counter stuff you can take to bring on the :witch: I'm getting slightly pissed off now
> 
> xxxx




dawny690 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> That's annoying then. Do your surgery ever do evening appts? Maybe even if you have to book one for a weeks time?
> 
> No they shut at like 6pm ish and they dont let you pre book you have to ring on the day you want it :cry:Click to expand...

Do you ever think that drs surgeries go out of their way to be bloody awkward?


----------



## dawny690

Vickieh1981 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like it could be real with a faint line on a 25miu test
> 
> Anyone know any natural stuff or over the counter stuff you can take to bring on the :witch: I'm getting slightly pissed off now
> 
> xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> That's annoying then. Do your surgery ever do evening appts? Maybe even if you have to book one for a weeks time?Click to expand...
> 
> No they shut at like 6pm ish and they dont let you pre book you have to ring on the day you want it :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you ever think that drs surgeries go out of their way to be bloody awkward?Click to expand...

Yes defo they do xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think I'm ever complaining about US docs again! Jeez that sucks, Dawn! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks babes xxxx


----------



## Rmar

Welcome to the thread mushmouth.

Call on the day? That's really strange. Hope you can get an appointment soon.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I did more tests this morning (shocking I know from a peeaholic) and they were slightly darker than last nights but I guess you wouldn't expect much difference

So I did a digi - no room for argument on those lol

Here it is.


----------



## mushmouth

Congratulations vickie! I knew that was a bfp!!! Lots of sticky baby dust!

Thank you Rmar!


----------



## WannaB

Vickieh1981 said:


> I did more tests this morning (shocking I know from a peeaholic) and they were slightly darker than last nights but I guess you wouldn't expect much difference
> 
> So I did a digi - no room for argument on those lol
> 
> Here it is.
> View attachment 95121

OH Vic how fabby to see this hun!!! Big huggles to you!!!:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> booh, one of my coworkers (in day care) sort of lectured me after i said i'd love to have twins.
> she said i had no idea what i wished for and that they are hard work etc etc,
> that her cousin just had twins and she thinks it's tough.
> good god, as if it's my fault she can't cope
> 
> ffs, we work in day care, if we can manage 5 each, i'm sure a twin will work out just fine
> 
> Don't you just love people? "I know someone who has had some experience in life and handled it badly, and yours will be just like theirs even though I don't know you at all!" :dohh: I'm sure you'll be a great mum whether you have 1 or 5! I'll hope for less than 5 though! :winkwink:Click to expand...

i know! so annoying! i had honestly forgotten ppl could give replies like that!
otherwise she's a great girl, knows about my mc and has been supportive,
she's the only one there who dares to ask me "and? how are things going at the moment?"

but going to say things like that and "we don't have mommy experience to begin with"
eh... speak for yourself, i've raised cats since i was 7 :p lol
and i could take care of my baby cousin when i was 10 (milk, diapers, bath and play, pretty much covers it right).
honestly, no, i don't think it's all that hard and some ppl just love to make it hard on themselves
... i will simply refuse to complain about my lack of sleep i'll get... 
they'll be too much of a miracle for that, and you get it with 1 anyway, so with 2, it's the same getting up,
whether i have to warm two bottles/food portions or just one... no worries, my microwave can handle it!

ok rant slightly over hahahaha



Vickieh1981 said:


> No urine hold and a less sensitive test (20 rather than 12.5miu) but it's still positive. Much fainter than the predictor but positive.

yihaaaaaaaaaa congrats!!!!



dawny690 said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> That's annoying then. Do your surgery ever do evening appts? Maybe even if you have to book one for a weeks time?
> 
> No they shut at like 6pm ish and they dont let you pre book you have to ring on the day you want it :cry:Click to expand...

your drs make me want to tear my hairs out! how frustrating!!!
so whoever calls first, gets the first apointment? yikes! phone marathon in the morning in that office i suppose



Vickieh1981 said:


> So I did a digi - no room for argument on those lol
> 
> Here it is.
> View attachment 95121

whoooooohooooo!!!!!
congrats!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> I did more tests this morning (shocking I know from a peeaholic) and they were slightly darker than last nights but I guess you wouldn't expect much difference
> 
> So I did a digi - no room for argument on those lol
> 
> Here it is.
> View attachment 95121

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: CONGRATS!!!! Yay for digi already too!!! :hugs:



tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> booh, one of my coworkers (in day care) sort of lectured me after i said i'd love to have twins.
> she said i had no idea what i wished for and that they are hard work etc etc,
> that her cousin just had twins and she thinks it's tough.
> good god, as if it's my fault she can't cope
> 
> ffs, we work in day care, if we can manage 5 each, i'm sure a twin will work out just fine
> 
> Don't you just love people? "I know someone who has had some experience in life and handled it badly, and yours will be just like theirs even though I don't know you at all!" :dohh: I'm sure you'll be a great mum whether you have 1 or 5! I'll hope for less than 5 though! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i know! so annoying! i had honestly forgotten ppl could give replies like that!
> otherwise she's a great girl, knows about my mc and has been supportive,
> she's the only one there who dares to ask me "and? how are things going at the moment?"
> 
> but going to say things like that and "we don't have mommy experience to begin with"
> eh... speak for yourself, i've raised cats since i was 7 :p lol
> and i could take care of my baby cousin when i was 10 (milk, diapers, bath and play, pretty much covers it right).
> honestly, no, i don't think it's all that hard and some ppl just love to make it hard on themselves
> ... i will simply refuse to complain about my lack of sleep i'll get...
> they'll be too much of a miracle for that, and you get it with 1 anyway, so with 2, it's the same getting up,
> whether i have to warm two bottles/food portions or just one... no worries, my microwave can handle it!
> 
> ok rant slightly over hahahahaClick to expand...

Agreed! :hugs: Don't pay those responses any mind! Blah @ them! Big squeezes to you!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats Vicki and FD on your :bfp:s :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg FD, i totally missed your BFP!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats lisa and vickie knew they would be x


----------



## Rmar

Congrats to both of the BFP's!


----------



## aussiettc

Ok i'm now back and online again thank god.

Congrats to vicki and FD on your BFP. So excited for you.

Dawny so sorry that you are still waiting, sometimes life sucks honey.

Megg and Tiny hope the last few days haven't been to rough for you.

Sorry to anyone i have missed, hope everyone is doing OK and hello to the newbies.

AFM i got a :BFN: today which i am excited about. Although the neg was good i have decided to sit this cycle out (to the point that i even brought condoms today) cause with the death and the MC within a day of each other and then the funeral at the end of the week going over 3 days, i just am a little emotionally drained and dont think i'ld cope with another BFN at the end of this cycle. Just need time to build up that PMA at the moment i think. 

On another note i went and watch eclipse last night at midnight and i only found it OK. I didn't feel the fight sceen was all that intersting and the romanticstory line just wasn't dpoing it for me either this time. Might of just been the mood i was in???


----------



## Megg33k

I understand sitting this one out! :hugs: I'll refrain from commenting on Twilight, because I refuse to watch any of it!


----------



## hoping:)

I love the Twilight books but I'm not very fond of the movies... I still plan on seeing the new movie anyway just out of curiosity...

So I have an odd situation going on...

On 6/21 we saw both babies with heart beats. This past Sunday I had a bit of spotting after sex with OH. It wasn't much at all but I decided to get checked any way. They did an ultrasound and could only see two sacs with one yolk sac and no babies... I just knew this couldn't be right so I made an appt with my regular OB on Monday. The ultrasound showed 2 sacs, 2 yolk sacks and one baby with a heart beat but it was measuring small:shrug: The lady who does all of my ultrasounds said that because my uterus is retroverted they have a hard time getting a good view of the babies... I am wondering if maybe the other twin is just hiding in there somewhere and if my retroverted uterus could make the other appear smaller? What do you ladies think?

I have been having brown discharge on and off and no cramping so I am hoping that everything will be fine and we will at least get one of our babies. I have another ultrasound scheduled for the 5th and I am feeling very optimistic.


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I knew anything about it, love! :hugs: I just hope both are in there growing away and your uterus is making everything harder for everyone on the outside!


----------



## hoping:)

me too Megg- I feel like everything will be fine so I will continue to think that until they tell me otherwise. I have my next scan on Monday so I will update then. Fluffyblue said that she was measuring 10 days behind at one of her scans and they just propped her up with a wedge and got the proper measurements so I am going to suggest this at my appt on Monday:thumbup:


----------



## roonsma

hoping:) said:


> I love the Twilight books but I'm not very fond of the movies... I still plan on seeing the new movie anyway just out of curiosity...
> 
> So I have an odd situation going on...
> 
> On 6/21 we saw both babies with heart beats. This past Sunday I had a bit of spotting after sex with OH. It wasn't much at all but I decided to get checked any way. They did an ultrasound and could only see two sacs with one yolk sac and no babies... I just knew this couldn't be right so I made an appt with my regular OB on Monday. The ultrasound showed 2 sacs, 2 yolk sacks and one baby with a heart beat but it was measuring small:shrug: The lady who does all of my ultrasounds said that because my uterus is retroverted they have a hard time getting a good view of the babies... I am wondering if maybe the other twin is just hiding in there somewhere and if my retroverted uterus could make the other appear smaller? What do you ladies think?
> 
> I have been having brown discharge on and off and no cramping so I am hoping that everything will be fine and we will at least get one of our babies. I have another ultrasound scheduled for the 5th and I am feeling very optimistic.

Good luck Hun, hope one just cheekily hiding!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> me too Megg- I feel like everything will be fine so I will continue to think that until they tell me otherwise. I have my next scan on Monday so I will update then. Fluffyblue said that she was measuring 10 days behind at one of her scans and they just propped her up with a wedge and got the proper measurements so I am going to suggest this at my appt on Monday:thumbup:

Good idea! Can't wait to find out Monday that all is perfect!


----------



## hoping:)

Thx ladies:flower: I hope I will be hearing both of your :bfp: announcements really soon!!!


----------



## puppymom32

hoping,
I'm sure the uterus is just making things more difficult. I am sure they both are fine hun.


----------



## Rmar

Sending your babies lots of growing vibes and I'm sure it's all Ok.

AFM, it is 11dpo and I have spotting. My usual luteal phase is 16 days so I hope this is a good sign. :)


----------



## aussiettc

Hoping i'm sure that its got someting to do with the shape of your uterous, cause every time you get a scan they get a different resullt. Its not like between the last 2 scans you've suddenly grown a yolk sack especially if they were very close together. 
I had a retroverted uterous with my DD and it made scans hard in the early stages. It also changed the position my of my bladder when it was full as well. Just on another note, you'll probally find that during your pregnacy your uterous will change and become normal (no longer retroverted) as that just what happens during pregnancy. It usually stays that way afterwards to.


----------



## aussiettc

megg i noticed i'm not on the front page, can i please get added too it.
"https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2d3856/ttc.png"


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar said:


> Sending your babies lots of growing vibes and I'm sure it's all Ok.
> 
> AFM, it is 11dpo and I have spotting. My usual luteal phase is 16 days so I hope this is a good sign. :)

Sounds promising! FX'd! :hugs:



aussiettc said:


> megg i noticed i'm not on the front page, can i please get added too it.
> "https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/2d3856/ttc.png"

Ooh! Oops! LOL Of course! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

aussiettc said:


> Hoping i'm sure that its got someting to do with the shape of your uterous, cause every time you get a scan they get a different resullt. Its not like between the last 2 scans you've suddenly grown a yolk sack especially if they were very close together.
> I had a retroverted uterous with my DD and it made scans hard in the early stages. It also changed the position my of my bladder when it was full as well. Just on another note, you'll probally find that during your pregnacy your uterous will change and become normal (no longer retroverted) as that just what happens during pregnancy. It usually stays that way afterwards to.

thx aussie:D it makes me feel better that your retroverted uterus made scans a little difficult as well. i read that it usually corrects itself during the 2nd trimester?


----------



## aussiettc

i think that when mine turned, cant remember actually but do remember it was difficult to start with but had fixed itself by the end of the middle. Godd news is that mine has stayed that way actually so now its normal again:thumbup:


----------



## Rmar

This isn't with FMU but I can see a faint line on an IC but it has no colour (or barely any) so I am counting it as a negative. It showed up within 5 minutes which is good but I am not getting too excited as it could be an evap or even another chemical.

I'm going nuts with the IC's because it seems to be good for my PMA. I can rationalise it by saying why bother saving them if this is our cycle and we will have no need for them soon?


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar said:


> This isn't with FMU but I can see a faint line on an IC but it has no colour (or barely any) so I am counting it as a negative. It showed up within 5 minutes which is good but I am not getting too excited as it could be an evap or even another chemical.
> 
> I'm going nuts with the IC's because it seems to be good for my PMA. I can rationalise it by saying why bother saving them if this is our cycle and we will have no need for them soon?

Ooh! :hugs: Sounds promising!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Rmar - cant wait to see whether it ends up being a bfp. Fingers crossed.

Do you think I should worry that my digi still says 1-2 and not 2-3 yet.


----------



## hoping:)

Rmar- it sounds very promising!
Vickie- give it another day or 2...i'm sure it is nothing to worry about:flower:


----------



## Sparkly

Vic you're only 14dpo, I wouldn't expect it to show 2-3 until at least tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Megg33k

Agreeing with the other ladies.. at 14dpo, it probably should still say 1-2! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks everyone.

BTW Has anyone heard from Louise? I miss her. Just cause she is pregnant she is neglecting us


----------



## hoping:)

I think she is on vacation...


----------



## Tulip

Yeah Louise is on her holibobs, she'll be back soon :flower:

Got everything crossed for you Rmar x


----------



## TripleB

Don't panic I'm back! And I had a feeling there was going to be a BFP on here... CONGRATULATIONS Vickie! Fab news! 

I had a great holiday and my scan date came through while I was away - Tuesday at 3.50pm... bricking it!

:dust: and :hugs: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! That's soon! Good luck, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck Triple... I'm sure the scan will be GREAT:thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

Good luck Louise not that you need it xxxx


----------



## maratobe

good luck with your scan TB!! cant believe your almost 12 weeks already!!
xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Hey girls, could u ask you to have a peep at my chart please??? It's my first time really charting an my high is sooooo close to the cover line and seems a bit poor to me... Any thoughts?

Thank you in advance! X


----------



## WannaB

Dont worry about the coverline mush, its really just a visual aid to help up work it out, as long as you have a nice temp shift after O, thats all your looking for and yours is fab!!!:thumbup:


----------



## maaybe2010

Hiya hun,

My link is on my sig if that's any good for this thread? O:)

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Adding you now, maaybe! Sorry for your loss, honey!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think I will be back joining you soon. Temp dropped and my cervix is not as closed as yesterday. Gutted


----------



## Megg33k

Your temp can do crazy stuff when you're pregnant, Vickie! :hugs: I have everything (except my legs) crossed for you!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yeah if it was just the temp I'd think the same. Also digi still says 1-2 when I am 4+2 now


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I certainly hope you're wrong! :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

Thanks wannab x 6dpo and it's jumped up way higher... :s odd!

Vickie - I pray you stay sticky hon - don't worry too much about the digi, mine didn't change last tone until closer to 5 wks x


----------



## aussiettc

vicki fxed for you sweetheart. 

Hello eveyone i'm in a bit of a funk at the moment. Just emotionally drained and struggling to find anything positive at the moment.


----------



## maaybe2010

Megg33k said:


> Adding you now, maaybe! Sorry for your loss, honey!

Thannnk you!

Thanks hun :hugs:

I gota admit I keep forgetting to take my temps :dohh:
I'm not used to it anymore lol

Hopefully I'll catch when I ov this cycle so I know when to expect AF.
Don't wona be waiting weeks and weeks for her O:)

xx

EDIT: The positive OPK on my chart I think is irrelevant because my pregnancy tests still say pregnant atm.


----------



## heva510

hi not sure i'm on right thread can anyone pls look at my temps on chart i'm confused by it all thanks heather x My Ovulation Chart


----------



## aussiettc

hi heather
i just posted this on you other thread.
i have afew questions to ask you
i see you had a positive HPT only 5 dyas ago, have you got a negative one yet? If not i wouldn't rely on any OPk' s cause they can pick up HCG as well. Also some people get +OPK during and just after AF.

If this is your first cycle after MC it will be a bit all over the place so i think yoou need to just sit back and temp for another week before you will be able to see some sort of pattern.

You are on the right tread and welcome.
Also can you put a link to your chart in cause it will make tracking your chart easier


----------



## heva510

aussiettc said:


> hi heather
> i just posted this on you other thread.
> i have afew questions to ask you
> i see you had a positive HPT only 5 dyas ago, have you got a negative one yet? If not i wouldn't rely on any OPk' s cause they can pick up HCG as well. Also some people get +OPK during and just after AF.
> 
> If this is your first cycle after MC it will be a bit all over the place so i think yoou need to just sit back and temp for another week before you will be able to see some sort of pattern.
> 
> You are on the right tread and welcome.
> Also can you put a link to your chart in cause it will make tracking your chart easier

hi replied on other thread but positive hpt was false positive this is my 2 cycle since mmc (had eprc on 19th april) took 8 wks for af to show and had a 16 day cycle on first cycle lol i according to OPK ovulated cd 6


----------



## aussiettc

heather i'ld keep testing with the OPK's for a few more days possibly a week or two just to make sure that its not Af effecting it.
When do you usually O?


----------



## heva510

not sure as not had af in a few yrs i was on cerazzette whilst i conceived twins so this is my 2nd cycle in about 3 yrs that i have been aware of like i said last cycle i ovulated between cd 6 and cd 9


----------



## aussiettc

wow that pritty early for O. How long are your cycles cuase my FS said anthing under 25 days and over 35 dyas means that your hormones aren't quite right. Have you seen a Dr about it, has anyone said anything about it before? You are turely inan unusual position


----------



## heva510

no dr's just say my body still messed up by mmc but after 4 months nearly i thought i'd be getting back to normal when i ovulated last cycle i had ovulation pain may go back and speak to dr just so confusing


----------



## tinybutterfly

hellooow, i'm back
went to japan expo in paris for 4 days, we got back late last night, was fun!
my period started while there, so sadly, no 1% miracle this month but i'm good to go
to prepare for my ivf in august now.

it just suuuuucks that as light as my period was in june, this one is sooooo heavy!!!
i haven't bled this much since the first few times i got my period when i was 12!
started the pill saturday, of course already forgot to take the 2nd yesterday, tsss,
i'm so sucky when it comes to pill taking.


anyway... what's new? any new bfp's since i was away? (i'll catch up eventually haha)


----------



## maratobe

sorry she came when you were away tiny! YAY for IVF!! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

WooHoo TB's back. Just a quick question though, why did they have a expo about japan in Paris???? they are like opposites almost


----------



## Rmar

Welcome back TB.

Big temp drop, for me. Af is coming soon.


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> WooHoo TB's back. Just a quick question though, why did they have a expo about japan in Paris???? they are like opposites almost

bc they have big expo halls? and bc japan is a little too far away to travel to hehe.
and bc france (and western europe) is full of japanlovers (they have several conventions 'bout it),
it's japan in all it's facets, but mostly new games, anime and manga, ooh and cosplay(shows),
but also more traditional things like tea ceremony, shiatsu massage, board games, origami,....
lots of cute clothes, PURIKURA!!!!, yum food


----------



## maaybe2010

Could my dip be significant at all? O:)

xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i really think so!!!

----------------------------


hmmmm, i have a confession to make and this is the only place i can share,
bc i know you ladies will not mock me for doing so...
you see...it's sales period... and i was in town today and... well, long story short,
i went retail shopping for the daughter i don't have (yet)...
and i enjoyed it...
still am...esp bc i got extra discount and several of my items for &#8364;1 instead of &#8364;3.
most of the stuff i bought can be worn by both boy and girl
but then she took the last item (an adorable dress, one of the kids in day care has it)
and said to herself "oooh, a girly!" lol

pls pls don't declare me nuts and just tell me you've done the same before?


----------



## aussiettc

TB you're not nuts just nesting for the little ones you'll have eventually.

I have never done the actual buying untill i got my BFp but as soon as i did i was in making purchases. I think it cause i had a nephew to spoil and then i have had my other kids to spoil.

I will admit to going window shopping quite a lot, especially for maternity clothes. I also have a list of thing i want to buy already for the next one.


----------



## mushmouth

not nuts at all - I have a few friends with "baby draws" basically a draw stuffed full of baby stuff for their future baby (ones had a little boy now so got full use out of it!) I have some stuff if bought during the last PG... and keeping it for my forever baby - I'll be honest and admit to seeing a few things and thining "should i???"


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh thankgod, no need to check myself into the psych ward hehe


----------



## mushmouth

its amazing how BnB makes all our crazy bits feel normal again isnt it? :D


----------



## hoping:)

I started bleeding over the weekend and it turns out I lost both my babies:cry:I think we will take a few months off and then I will be joining you ladies again...


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg, no, i can't believe it..... i'm sooooo sooo sorry for your loss

this is sooo unfair!!!!!!!


(((((( big hugs )))))))


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ i really think so!!!
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 
> hmmmm, i have a confession to make and this is the only place i can share,
> bc i know you ladies will not mock me for doing so...
> you see...it's sales period... and i was in town today and... well, long story short,
> i went retail shopping for the daughter i don't have (yet)...
> and i enjoyed it...
> still am...esp bc i got extra discount and several of my items for 1 instead of 3.
> most of the stuff i bought can be worn by both boy and girl
> but then she took the last item (an adorable dress, one of the kids in day care has it)
> and said to herself "oooh, a girly!" lol
> 
> pls pls don't declare me nuts and just tell me you've done the same before?

Sweetie... I still buy stuff here and there! I think its perfectly normal to buy stuff you like for your future baby. We know we'll all get there eventually... Why not buy stuff you like just because the timing hasn't worked out yet? Don't feel crazy! :hugs:



hoping:) said:


> I started bleeding over the weekend and it turns out I lost both my babies:cry:I think we will take a few months off and then I will be joining you ladies again...

OMG, honey! :hugs: I am SOOOOOO sorry! :cry: It felt like someone punched me in the stomach when I read it. I'm absolutely gutted for you! Be well, love! This is SO unfair! :nope:


----------



## mushmouth

Hoping I am So sorry hun :hugs: hugs: hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

thx:hugs: I'm just feeling a bit numb... its hard knowing we have to start all over again after we thought we were making great progress. I guess on the bright side we finally got to see heart beats and this is the furthest we have ever made it... maybe the next one will stick...


----------



## tinybutterfly

i really hope so!!!


----------



## TripleB

I am so sorry hoping, so so sad, like Megg this news just made my heart sink. :hugs: to you and I hope its not too long before you're TTC again and a sticky BFP comes your way.

I came on to share my scan news and feel bad for doing so after such devestating news but I guess part of the reason for this forum is hope so here goes...

All is well, little one measured a few days ahead of my dates and was moving around and kicking its legs. Low nuchal measurement too so looking good. Here's a pic. I hope this doesn't upset anyone me posting here, I just wanted you ladies to know as you're such a lovely bunch.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, Louise! I know it made me smile! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Triple- don't feel bad for posting... it does give us all hope and we are all so happy for you:flower: I will be back in the game soon. We are just going to try to enjoy what is left of the summer and see a fertility specialist to get things in order. 

I have a coworker who is expecting twins and is due one day before me and then one of my best friends is pregnant right now and her due date is a week after mine so it is going to be pretty tough seeing their growing bellies... any suggestions on how to cope?


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry hoping. I just completely hate life right now so not fair. Sorry no advice I just try and bite my tongue as much as possible when around those who were due near my due date(s). Its really hard.


----------



## tinybutterfly

aw Louise!!!! so happy it's all looking good! we need hope, so thanks for sharing!


hoping, i can only imagine how hard it is to be around them.
i have 3 of my elementary friends who are due in july/august,
reading their stories on facebook is already hard enough, i cannot imagine what it
is like to have to see them regular in real life.
one thing doesn't work, but i do it all the time... and that's dwelling on it and thinking
about all the "what if's" 
that's no help....
we have a few parents in the day care centre who are due around now too,
as much as i love them, it hurts to see their belly, knowing i should have looked like that too.

today i saw a newborn in the supermarket, i tried to ignore it while some teenagers
went all "cute cute cuuuuute" about it for all to hear.
of course the first thought that crosses your mind is "i should have been the one holding a baby soon"
but i have to suppress that thought bc i have to be realistic, it's just not going to happen,
next summer is my summer though, OUR summer, it HAS to be!!!!

sorry for the lenght of this


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry hoping :hug:

Louise - great news and cute pic. Did you have that done today? I was up at Frimley today in the EPU. I wonder if we were there at the same time, how weird would that be or was yours at the health centre this time?


----------



## Tulip

Hoping, darling, I am so sorry :cry: They were doing so well.... many kisses to you and OH and your precious twins xxx


----------



## TripleB

Vickieh1981 said:


> Louise - great news and cute pic. Did you have that done today? I was up at Frimley today in the EPU. I wonder if we were there at the same time, how weird would that be or was yours at the health centre this time?


It was at the health centre - I was very impressed too! In and out in an hour, including blood test!

How did you get on at the EPU?

xxx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: hoping so truely sorry darling

:yipee: Louise :cloud9: thats a gorgeous picture and so great that little bubba is doing so well :D

Tinybutt your not mad at all babe just planning well for the future :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Triple- don't feel bad for posting... it does give us all hope and we are all so happy for you:flower: I will be back in the game soon. We are just going to try to enjoy what is left of the summer and see a fertility specialist to get things in order.
> 
> I have a coworker who is expecting twins and is due one day before me and then one of my best friends is pregnant right now and her due date is a week after mine so it is going to be pretty tough seeing their growing bellies... any suggestions on how to cope?


I'll let you know as soon as I figure it out, honey! :hugs:


----------



## roonsma

Hoping, I'm sick for you Hun, just be good to yourselves and take some time out, you're in my thoughts :hugs:

TB sounds like good planning to me, its lovely to indulge yourself sometimes xx

Triple, what a fab photo Hun, great to see a wriggly little one!! :happydance:

Puppy, how are things with you Hun??x


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's early planning... but what if i have a winter baby after all?
my baby will be 6 months by then, at least, and i doubt clothes for 2 month olds will still fit LOL
oh well...the least of my worries really

i confessed to my mom...she didn't seem to think i was crazy, relief


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Louise - great news and cute pic. Did you have that done today? I was up at Frimley today in the EPU. I wonder if we were there at the same time, how weird would that be or was yours at the health centre this time?
> 
> 
> It was at the health centre - I was very impressed too! In and out in an hour, including blood test!
> 
> How did you get on at the EPU?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Good thanks. I have a scan booked for the 19th but am terrified now. Am going alone because nobody knows and John has to work. Pray to God that it is good news.


----------



## roonsma

tinybutterfly said:


> it's early planning... but what if i have a winter baby after all?
> my baby will be 6 months by then, at least, and i doubt clothes for 2 month olds will still fit LOL
> oh well...the least of my worries really
> 
> i confessed to my mom...she didn't seem to think i was crazy, relief

 Think long term Hun....what about number 2 and 3 etc etc!! xx


----------



## dawny690

Megg can I pm you to ask a favor please? xxxx


----------



## Firedancer41

hoping:) said:


> I started bleeding over the weekend and it turns out I lost both my babies:cry:I think we will take a few months off and then I will be joining you ladies again...

Oh hun, I am so very sorry :( :hugs:



Vickieh1981 said:
 

> Good thanks. I have a scan booked for the 19th but am terrified now. Am going alone because nobody knows and John has to work. Pray to God that it is good news.

Good luck, hun-I'm praying for you :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Megg can I pm you to ask a favor please? xxxx

Of course! You don't have to ask my permission, honey! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

How you doing Lisa? xxxx


----------



## roonsma

HI Girls... just a question, if anyone can help that'd be great...

CB Digis?

What from what miu do they pick up and what are the ranges of miu which the weeks fall into?? ie 1-2 weeks from ? up to ? , i'm not sure if i'm making sense!!

Any ideas where i could find out??

Thanks xxx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Megg xxxx


----------



## dawny690

roonsma said:


> HI Girls... just a question, if anyone can help that'd be great...
> 
> CB Digis?
> 
> What from what miu do they pick up and what are the ranges of miu which the weeks fall into?? ie 1-2 weeks from ? up to ? , i'm not sure if i'm making sense!!
> 
> Any ideas where i could find out??
> 
> Thanks xxx

Not sure on the miu it should say but the weeks are from conception so if it say 1-2wks it means your about 3-4wks pregnant, 2-3wks conception 4-5wks pregnant and so on and so on hope that makes sense hun xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> HI Girls... just a question, if anyone can help that'd be great...
> 
> CB Digis?
> 
> What from what miu do they pick up and what are the ranges of miu which the weeks fall into?? ie 1-2 weeks from ? up to ? , i'm not sure if i'm making sense!!
> 
> Any ideas where i could find out??
> 
> Thanks xxx

I believe its 25mIU, 100mIU, and 2000mIU... but I could be wrong!


----------



## maratobe

oooh hoping sweet heart i am so sorry!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
TB lil bubba is gorgeous!!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I was told 50-200 for the 1-2 weeks bit. Not sure on the others. I got my 3+ with Isabella the day I had bloods done that were 1700


----------



## posh

Morning girls!

I got my :bfp: this morning! Just hoping this one gets to 12 weeks then goes all the way to birth and gets brought home! [-o&lt;


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Congrats, posh! I was just checking up on you yesterday! :hugs:


----------



## posh

Thanks Megg, looks like the laid back, relaxed approach worked - I would urge the girls in here to give it a try! 

I'm in shock at the moment, but I'm sure panic will set in soon!


----------



## TripleB

Woohoo posh! Well done hun! Sticky sticky vibes to you. xxx


----------



## posh

Thanks TripleB! How are you doing?


----------



## roonsma

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/CI_monograph.pdf 

With regard to cb digi results i found the above, can somebody have a look through a see if they agree with what i'm reading??

25 miu 1-2 weeks
200miu 2-3 weeks
20,000miu 3+weeks ????( that seem like a lot to me especially with Vickies results with Isabella??):shrug:

If you scroll down its on the right hand side under heading "conception result simple to interpret"

Thanks xx


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Posh xx:happydance:


----------



## dawny690

OMG congrats posh I so hope that this one is for keeps x


----------



## maratobe

YAY posh congrats hunni!!! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Posh xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

dawny690 said:


> How you doing Lisa? xxxx

I'm doing well, thanks Dawn! Not much to report at the moment, so no news is good news I suppose! :)



posh said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning! Just hoping this one gets to 12 weeks then goes all the way to birth and gets brought home! [-o&lt;

Congrats Posh!!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

congratulations Posh!!!!!! keeping all crossed that it's a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

roonsma said:


> https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/CI_monograph.pdf
> 
> With regard to cb digi results i found the above, can somebody have a look through a see if they agree with what i'm reading??
> 
> 25 miu 1-2 weeks
> 200miu 2-3 weeks
> 20,000miu 3+weeks ????( that seem like a lot to me especially with Vickies results with Isabella??):shrug:
> 
> If you scroll down its on the right hand side under heading "conception result simple to interpret"
> 
> Thanks xx

There is no way that is right. I got my 3+ (and it came up instantly) the morning I went for my second bloods. I have just checked my diary and the result of that test was 1858 so there is no way it can be higher than that.

I got my blood results back for yesterdays test which were 493 and I am still gettting 2-3's

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS POSH!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's probably an error on their part and should be 2000 instead


----------



## dawny690

Thats good Lisa hun :hugs:

And Vickie thats a good hcg result :yipee: Oh and can I say I love your avatar I tried to something simular but it turned out crap how did you do yours? xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Thats good Lisa hun :hugs:
> 
> And Vickie thats a good hcg result :yipee: Oh and can I say I love your avatar I tried to something simular but it turned out crap how did you do yours? xxxx

I didn't do it hun. There is a woman who lost her little boy who does them. She lives near the beach in Australia.

https://namesinthesand.blogspot.com/


----------



## hoping:)

Huge congrats Posh:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> it's probably an error on their part and should be 2000 instead

I remember reading that someone called and asked them, and they refused to admit it was a mistake. I mean... Obviously it must be. I'm guessing they MEANT TO SAY it detects 2000, but it ACTUALLY detects a bit less than that... Like Vickie's 1858.


----------



## dawny690

Vickieh1981 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Thats good Lisa hun :hugs:
> 
> And Vickie thats a good hcg result :yipee: Oh and can I say I love your avatar I tried to something simular but it turned out crap how did you do yours? xxxx
> 
> I didn't do it hun. There is a woman who lost her little boy who does them. She lives near the beach in Australia.
> 
> https://namesinthesand.blogspot.com/Click to expand...

Ooooo thanks hun xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Vickieh1981 said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/CI_monograph.pdf
> 
> With regard to cb digi results i found the above, can somebody have a look through a see if they agree with what i'm reading??
> 
> 25 miu 1-2 weeks
> 200miu 2-3 weeks
> 20,000miu 3+weeks ????( that seem like a lot to me especially with Vickies results with Isabella??):shrug:
> 
> If you scroll down its on the right hand side under heading "conception result simple to interpret"
> 
> Thanks xx
> 
> There is no way that is right. I got my 3+ (and it came up instantly) the morning I went for my second bloods. I have just checked my diary and the result of that test was 1858 so there is no way it can be higher than that.
> 
> I got my blood results back for yesterdays test which were 493 and I am still gettting 2-3's
> 
> HUGE CONGRATULATIONS POSH!!!!Click to expand...

Thats what i thought?? Pretty big mistake to make?? 2,000-20,000???

Brilliant blood results Vickie, looking good xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> it's probably an error on their part and should be 2000 instead
> 
> I remember reading that someone called and asked them, and they refused to admit it was a mistake. I mean... Obviously it must be. I'm guessing they MEANT TO SAY it detects 2000, but it ACTUALLY detects a bit less than that... Like Vickie's 1858.Click to expand...

i remember that too!


and i think it can detect or not detect, 1800, depending on the test,
like every test, they're not all identical and there is the 10% margin around
the level they say it tests for, so some tests will go 3+ at 1800 while others will go 3+ at 2200, but on average, if you have 2000 in your pee, the majority of the tests will say 3+

excuse the statistic part of my brain, it loves things like that, gets off on standard deviations, t-tests, etc haha


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> it's probably an error on their part and should be 2000 instead
> 
> I remember reading that someone called and asked them, and they refused to admit it was a mistake. I mean... Obviously it must be. I'm guessing they MEANT TO SAY it detects 2000, but it ACTUALLY detects a bit less than that... Like Vickie's 1858.Click to expand...
> 
> i remember that too!
> 
> 
> and i think it can detect or not detect, 1800, depending on the test,
> like every test, they're not all identical and there is the 10% margin around
> the level they say it tests for, so some tests will go 3+ at 1800 while others will go 3+ at 2200, but on average, if you have 2000 in your pee, the majority of the tests will say 3+
> 
> *excuse the statistic part of my brain, it loves things like that, gets off on standard deviations, t-tests, etc haha*Click to expand...

Mine too, honey! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

lol awesome!!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I can't believe this thread hasn't been updated since last night -what's going on?


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know! Hmm... Could be that most of our preggos have left... and there are A LOT Of them! I'm happy we still have you with us when you could have left!


----------



## roonsma

Hi Girls!! hellllloooooo(very echoey)!!!

How is everyone???

Did you get your other bloods Vickie? I've decided to wait until both my results are in(hopefully tomorrow pm) mainly cause i'm a wimp!!

Megg you must be getting close to the big "O"!! Hope your feeling more optamistic Sweets xx

Rach xx


----------



## Megg33k

I am, Rach! Supposed to happen in 2 days! I actually had a tiny bit of spotting mixed with a VERY tiny amount of stretchy CM today! And, I had a few really mild ovary twinges from both sides! So, I'm starting to think it was just fucking me about earlier and might happen after all! How are you?


----------



## Firedancer41

Megg33k said:


> I don't know! Hmm... Could be that most of our preggos have left... and there are A LOT Of them! I'm happy we still have you with us when you could have left!

I'm still lurking and stalking charts, if that's okay :blush:

And I see several that are promising!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Firedancer41 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I don't know! Hmm... Could be that most of our preggos have left... and there are A LOT Of them! I'm happy we still have you with us when you could have left!
> 
> I'm still lurking and stalking charts, if that's okay :blush:
> 
> And I see several that are promising!!!!Click to expand...

Of course its okay! :hugs: I just miss seeing people post! :(


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> I am, Rach! Supposed to happen in 2 days! I actually had a tiny bit of spotting mixed with a VERY tiny amount of stretchy CM today! And, I had a few really mild ovary twinges from both sides! So, I'm starting to think it was just fucking me about earlier and might happen after all! How are you?

Yay to spotting and stretchy cm, Yay to twinges on both sides, Yay to just fucking you about!! It will happen!! :thumbup:

I'm ok thanks, just hanging in there waiting for bloods, falling apart occasionally, you know how it is! Just need these bloods to be ok xx

How are you Firedancer?? xx


----------



## Megg33k

roonsma said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I am, Rach! Supposed to happen in 2 days! I actually had a tiny bit of spotting mixed with a VERY tiny amount of stretchy CM today! And, I had a few really mild ovary twinges from both sides! So, I'm starting to think it was just fucking me about earlier and might happen after all! How are you?
> 
> Yay to spotting and stretchy cm, Yay to twinges on both sides, Yay to just fucking you about!! It will happen!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok thanks, just hanging in there waiting for bloods, falling apart occasionally, you know how it is! Just need these bloods to be ok xx
> 
> How are you Firedancer?? xxClick to expand...

It'll be fine! :hugs: I just know it!

And, yay to just about anything that makes me think I might ovulate! LOL I'm not picky at this point!


----------



## roonsma

Thanks Megg, i hope so x

Think ovulatory thoughts......hum...you need to visualise that big healthy eggy maturing away in those ovaries, popping out then being gently wafted down your tube to be met by hubbys :spermy:, sailing on down and implanting in your womb, taaa daaahh!!!

:haha: pmsl !!!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Love that! Maybe I'll meditate with it for a bit! :D Thanks! :haha:


----------



## roonsma

No Prob!!!! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

roonsma said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I am, Rach! Supposed to happen in 2 days! I actually had a tiny bit of spotting mixed with a VERY tiny amount of stretchy CM today! And, I had a few really mild ovary twinges from both sides! So, I'm starting to think it was just fucking me about earlier and might happen after all! How are you?
> 
> Yay to spotting and stretchy cm, Yay to twinges on both sides, Yay to just fucking you about!! It will happen!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok thanks, just hanging in there waiting for bloods, falling apart occasionally, you know how it is! Just need these bloods to be ok xx
> 
> How are you Firedancer?? xxClick to expand...

I'm pretty good, thanks! Nervous until I go to my first dr. appt. in a couple of weeks. I have NO PG symptoms, which is pretty crazy, but that's normal; all my previous ones were this way at first, too. But it doesn't help make it feel real, IYKWIM.

When do you get your blood results?


----------



## dawny690

I have got a doctors appointment :yipee: 10.20am with the lovely doctor who helped me last time lets hope he is as helpful this time, the snotty receptionist looked at me funny as the first appointment was with the horrid doctor who says im fat all the time so I asked if they had anyone else available so she told me the appointment time so I asked who it was with and she told me it was the nice doctor (obviously she thinks they are all nice and didnt say its with the nice doctor I call him that) so I snapped her hand off :lol: am just happy to have an appointment with someone I know has helped me before and is hopefully going to help again :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

roonsma said:


> Hi Girls!! hellllloooooo(very echoey)!!!
> 
> How is everyone???
> 
> Did you get your other bloods Vickie? I've decided to wait until both my results are in(hopefully tomorrow pm) mainly cause i'm a wimp!!
> 
> Megg you must be getting close to the big "O"!! Hope your feeling more optamistic Sweets xx
> 
> Rach xx

I didn't have them done till this mornng as there were no appts so it;ll probably be Tuesday now. Am crapping myself with fear incase they didn't increase properly.



Megg33k said:


> I don't know! Hmm... Could be that most of our preggos have left... and there are A LOT Of them! I'm happy we still have you with us when you could have left!

I would miss you all. I miss those who have left us.



dawny690 said:


> I have got a doctors appointment :yipee: 10.20am with the lovely doctor who helped me last time lets hope he is as helpful this time, the snotty receptionist looked at me funny as the first appointment was with the horrid doctor who says im fat all the time so I asked if they had anyone else available so she told me the appointment time so I asked who it was with and she told me it was the nice doctor (obviously she thinks they are all nice and didnt say its with the nice doctor I call him that) so I snapped her hand off :lol: am just happy to have an appointment with someone I know has helped me before and is hopefully going to help again :wohoo: xxxx

I really hope they are better than the other one.


----------



## debgreasby

Blah to the 2ww!!! +ve OPK yesterday, -Ve OPK today.

Yawn. Couple more days and the obsessing can begin. It's my birthday on the 28th and AF is due on 21st, so pretty please i would like a :bfp: for my birthday, don't want anything else!!


----------



## TripleB

Don't worry Vick - I'm keeping a close eye on you girls and hoping to see lots of new BFPs and growing bumps. xxx


----------



## maratobe

YAY for a doctors appoitntment dawny!!! :hugs:
deb i really hope you and i get a BFP for our birthdays this month!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Don't worry Vick - I'm keeping a close eye on you girls and hoping to see lots of new BFPs and growing bumps. xxx

But where are you hiding? I miss seeing you post - maybe I could join where you are too.


----------



## TripleB

I mainly post on Tulip's PAL Bonfire/Winter babies thread and then journals and random threads. You get more comfortable in PAL after a while, its quieter than TTCAL though...xxx


----------



## roonsma

Hi Ladies, just got my blood results- Tuesdays(15 dpo)- 261
Thursdays(17 dpo)- 590

These sound ok to me, what do you all reckon??

Think i'm gonna go and throw up now, can't take much more of this! x


----------



## TripleB

I would say they are just a little bit more than perfect! xxx


----------



## dawny690

The nice doctor gave me provera :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Excellent dawny! Megg's a big fan of provera isn't she? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I am a big fan of Provera! :) And, YAY for him prescribing it to you!!! :yipee: I'm so happy that someone finally helped you, Dawn! I know what its like to be ignored and brushed off by docs, and its SUCH a relief when someone finally helps! :hugs:

Vickie - I miss all the posts too. This used to be super active, and now its dying off it seems. :(

Rach - That sounds perfect! Congrats, honey! :hugs:

Deb - Everything crossed for your BFP this month... well, almost everything!


----------



## roonsma

About bloody time Dawny!!!!

At last someones seen sense!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

whoohoo good news all around! awesome... good way to start the weekend

it's soooooooo hot and i'm sooooooo tired!
and i have to write an application letter, bah


----------



## roonsma

Firedancer41 said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I am, Rach! Supposed to happen in 2 days! I actually had a tiny bit of spotting mixed with a VERY tiny amount of stretchy CM today! And, I had a few really mild ovary twinges from both sides! So, I'm starting to think it was just fucking me about earlier and might happen after all! How are you?
> 
> Yay to spotting and stretchy cm, Yay to twinges on both sides, Yay to just fucking you about!! It will happen!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm ok thanks, just hanging in there waiting for bloods, falling apart occasionally, you know how it is! Just need these bloods to be ok xx
> 
> How are you Firedancer?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty good, thanks! Nervous until I go to my first dr. appt. in a couple of weeks. I have NO PG symptoms, which is pretty crazy, but that's normal; all my previous ones were this way at first, too. But it doesn't help make it feel real, IYKWIM.
> 
> When do you get your blood results?Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean, you'll be fine Hun, symptoms are cool while you have them but if they dissapear then they screw you up, best to have none!!

Bloods are in, see above!! x



debgreasby said:


> Blah to the 2ww!!! +ve OPK yesterday, -Ve OPK today.
> 
> Yawn. Couple more days and the obsessing can begin. It's my birthday on the 28th and AF is due on 21st, so pretty please i would like a :bfp: for my birthday, don't want anything else!!

Good luck Deb!!! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

roonsma,
I think the levels look great. FXXX for a nice sticky bubs.


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> I mainly post on Tulip's PAL Bonfire/Winter babies thread and then journals and random threads. You get more comfortable in PAL after a while, its quieter than TTCAL though...xxx

I don't feel very happy posting in there. I feel like I might jinx things by posting in a pregnancy forum.

I couldn't post on that thread anyway as I am due in March which is more spring isn't it? lol



roonsma said:


> Hi Ladies, just got my blood results- Tuesdays(15 dpo)- 261
> Thursdays(17 dpo)- 590
> 
> These sound ok to me, what do you all reckon??
> 
> Think i'm gonna go and throw up now, can't take much more of this! x

I hope they are fine as mine was 493 at 17dpo



dawny690 said:


> The nice doctor gave me provera :wohoo: xxxx

That's great news - at last an end is in sight.



Megg33k said:


> I am a big fan of Provera! :) And, YAY for him prescribing it to you!!! :yipee: I'm so happy that someone finally helped you, Dawn! I know what its like to be ignored and brushed off by docs, and its SUCH a relief when someone finally helps! :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - I miss all the posts too. This used to be super active, and now its dying off it seems. :(
> 
> Rach - That sounds perfect! Congrats, honey! :hugs:
> 
> Deb - Everything crossed for your BFP this month... well, almost everything!

I know - I miss everyone too. You can't get rid of me that easily.


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> I mainly post on Tulip's PAL Bonfire/Winter babies thread and then journals and random threads. You get more comfortable in PAL after a while, its quieter than TTCAL though...xxx
> 
> I don't feel very happy posting in there. I feel like I might jinx things by posting in a pregnancy forum.
> 
> I couldn't post on that thread anyway as I am due in March which is more spring isn't it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, just got my blood results- Tuesdays(15 dpo)- 261
> Thursdays(17 dpo)- 590
> 
> These sound ok to me, what do you all reckon??
> 
> Think i'm gonna go and throw up now, can't take much more of this! xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope they are fine as mine was 493 at 17dpo
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> The nice doctor gave me provera :wohoo: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's great news - at last an end is in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of Provera! :) And, YAY for him prescribing it to you!!! :yipee: I'm so happy that someone finally helped you, Dawn! I know what its like to be ignored and brushed off by docs, and its SUCH a relief when someone finally helps! :hugs:
> 
> Vickie - I miss all the posts too. This used to be super active, and now its dying off it seems. :(
> 
> Rach - That sounds perfect! Congrats, honey! :hugs:
> 
> Deb - Everything crossed for your BFP this month... well, almost everything!Click to expand...
> 
> I know - I miss everyone too. You can't get rid of me that easily.Click to expand...

PAL... Its not a very happy place most days. There's so much fear! But, the normal pregnancy board? :dohh: Its sort of obnoxious! I understand not knowing where to go. I like you right here! You can stay here until your baby is in school if you like! :) I won't be turning anyone away!


----------



## roonsma

Vickie, i know where your coming from on the other threads, i clam up with fear when i venture into the pals and don't like the look of the ordinary threads either, i'll just hang about here too me thinks xx

You're bloods will be fine on tues(no chance for mon?) i'm sure, what a wait for you though, try to keep busy is the only advice i can offer(which is a load of crap but i've said it now)

:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Vic, Rach, you're more than welcome to be honorary members of bonfire babies darlings :hugs: Also Tasha has started a Spring babies thread along the same lines. I know it's terrifying making the transition and PAL is Paranoia Central, but everyone is in the same boat - or has been - and it's a very supportive place, I find xx


----------



## Tulip

Deb, best of luck for your birthday :bfp: xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I might join Tashas because I would feel so far behind the rest of you but I know where to spy on your now.

I will definitely be staying here though - it feels more comfortable.


----------



## Megg33k

I spy on Tulip's thread still! :)


----------



## debgreasby

Megg33k said:


> I spy on Tulip's thread still! :)

Me too :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

and i love it that everyone still hangs out here bc i suck at keeping up to date with everyone
if they post all over the boards thehe, yay for our thread!


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed!! I can't afford to have any more threads that I keep up with. I'm at around 30 now... and it takes aaaaaaaaaaaages!


----------



## dawny690

Lol 30 is that all????


----------



## Megg33k

dawny690 said:


> Lol 30 is that all????

I don't know... There might be more! I think that's about as many as I bother to read regularly! I never look for new ones!


----------



## maratobe

temp is up up up lol im loving it this month!!
hi everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I feel like I'm running around telling everyone... but whatever! I have loads of REAL EWCM!!! I got a good 5 INCHES of stretch on it! I've never had it so stretchy (like its supposed to be) before... and so much of it!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: I'm SO excited I could die! LOL

:sex: :blush:


----------



## tinybutterfly

*imagines you telling random ppl in the supermarket this*

lolz


----------



## tinybutterfly

and yessss, looking goooooooood Mara!!!!!!!!!!!! whoohoooo *fingers crossed*


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> *imagines you telling random ppl in the supermarket this*
> 
> lolz

I might! I nearly told FB! :winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

Haha such an understated status :haha:


----------



## Tulip

Mara your chart looks awesome! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Haha such an understated status :haha:

I know! I had to say SOMETHING! But, I couldn't be too explicit! There are people I know in real life on there! LOL That would be a bit... uhm... EW!!!... for everyone involved! :haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> *imagines you telling random ppl in the supermarket this*
> 
> lolz
> 
> I might! I nearly told FB! :winkwink:Click to expand...




Megg33k said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Haha such an understated status :haha:
> 
> I know! I had to say SOMETHING! But, I couldn't be too explicit! There are people I know in real life on there! LOL That would be a bit... uhm... EW!!!... for everyone involved! :haha:Click to expand...


hahahaha i lol'ed so much when i saw your FB status this morning!
and happy to know what it was all about hehehe


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> *imagines you telling random ppl in the supermarket this*
> 
> lolz
> 
> I might! I nearly told FB! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Haha such an understated status :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I had to say SOMETHING! But, I couldn't be too explicit! There are people I know in real life on there! LOL That would be a bit... uhm... EW!!!... for everyone involved! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahaha i lol'ed so much when i saw your FB status this morning!
> and happy to know what it was all about heheheClick to expand...

Good! Always happy to make someone smile or laugh! :hugs: I got to LOL as I typed it, knowing that only a select few would get the meaning! :)


----------



## roonsma

maratobe said:


> temp is up up up lol im loving it this month!!
> hi everyone!! :hugs:

Good luck Hun!! x


----------



## maratobe

thanx girls!!! :hugs::hugs:
LOL tiny about telling people in the supermarket!! :haha:

temp went down again this morning.....hmmm dont know what to think about it!


----------



## heva510

hi guys can anyone pls look at my chart cos i am so confused with it now lol


----------



## Megg33k

heva510 said:


> hi guys can anyone pls look at my chart cos i am so confused with it now lol

O on CD10 or 13 maybe?


----------



## Vickieh1981

maratobe said:


> thanx girls!!! :hugs::hugs:
> LOL tiny about telling people in the supermarket!! :haha:
> 
> temp went down again this morning.....hmmm dont know what to think about it!

Mine went down for 2 days before my bfp. Iposted to say I was out. I hope it's not a bad sign for you. xxx



heva510 said:


> hi guys can anyone pls look at my chart cos i am so confused with it now lol

If I was just looking now I'd say that you might have ovulated yesterday but it's not very clear at the moment. Another few days will make it a bit clearer


----------



## heva510

thanks i still have ewcm ?


----------



## maratobe

thanx vicki!!
went back up again....we will see LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

heva510 said:


> thanks i still have ewcm ?

It is possible to still have it the day after. What's confusing me is that you have reported 4 positive OPKs in a row last week. I have never known a surge to last that long. Were they completely positive or just a little bit dark?



maratobe said:


> thanx vicki!!
> went back up again....we will see LOL

Ooooh I have everything crossed for you. Look at my chart and you can see it started dropping at around the time af was due. Have you not tested at all yet? You have a lot of self restraint lol


----------



## maratobe

lol no i havent tested yet.... no money...so i cant buy a test lol 
i have been peeing on OPKs though but they arent showing anything so who knows what it will be this month.
my temp will be iffy tomorrow morning anyway cause i have to get up at 4am :(


----------



## debgreasby

OMG i forgot to do my temp this morning!! Dumbass me! And i have horrendous PMT - i hate everyone!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Deb! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!

I'm on my 4th day of mid-cycle spotting! [sarcasm] Yipee! [/sarcasm] :nope: Its barely anything at all... Seriously, "spotting" is being generous... but WTF? The 1st day was a tiny little pinkish streak in my slightly EWCM once . The 2nd day was a tiny little light brownish streak in my very EWCM once. Yesterday was one incidence of pale orange watery CM with super pale pink dot in the center of the tissue. Today, I had a decent pink streak in hardly any CM once this afternoon, and then again tonight. The times I've gone to the loo in between... NOTHING. And, it only lasts through the 1st wipe. The 2nd is normal. I've had some decent twinges in my ovaries today... a few stabby pains in my left one earlier... now my entire lower abdomen is tender... and my boobs just started killing me tonight. So, I'm hoping for a temp rise, but WTF is with the spotting? Chart shows BD pattern... That's as good as its getting for now. If no temp rise, back at it tomorrow night. I'm frustrated! ](*,)


----------



## heva510

Vickieh1981 said:


> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> thanks i still have ewcm ?
> 
> It is possible to still have it the day after. What's confusing me is that you have reported 4 positive OPKs in a row last week. I have never known a surge to last that long. Were they completely positive or just a little bit dark?
> 
> 
> 
> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> thanx vicki!!
> went back up again....we will see LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooh I have everything crossed for you. Look at my chart and you can see it started dropping at around the time af was due. Have you not tested at all yet? You have a lot of self restraint lolClick to expand...

they were definite positives


----------



## heva510

Megg33k said:


> Aww... Deb! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of mid-cycle spotting! [sarcasm] Yipee! [/sarcasm] :nope: Its barely anything at all... Seriously, "spotting" is being generous... but WTF? The 1st day was a tiny little pinkish streak in my slightly EWCM once . The 2nd day was a tiny little light brownish streak in my very EWCM once. Yesterday was one incidence of pale orange watery CM with super pale pink dot in the center of the tissue. Today, I had a decent pink streak in hardly any CM once this afternoon, and then again tonight. The times I've gone to the loo in between... NOTHING. And, it only lasts through the 1st wipe. The 2nd is normal. I've had some decent twinges in my ovaries today... a few stabby pains in my left one earlier... now my entire lower abdomen is tender... and my boobs just started killing me tonight. So, I'm hoping for a temp rise, but WTF is with the spotting? Chart shows BD pattern... That's as good as its getting for now. If no temp rise, back at it tomorrow night. I'm frustrated! ](*,)

i had pale orange ewcm thought i was going mad


----------



## Megg33k

heva510 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww... Deb! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of mid-cycle spotting! [sarcasm] Yipee! [/sarcasm] :nope: Its barely anything at all... Seriously, "spotting" is being generous... but WTF? The 1st day was a tiny little pinkish streak in my slightly EWCM once . The 2nd day was a tiny little light brownish streak in my very EWCM once. Yesterday was one incidence of pale orange watery CM with super pale pink dot in the center of the tissue. Today, I had a decent pink streak in hardly any CM once this afternoon, and then again tonight. The times I've gone to the loo in between... NOTHING. And, it only lasts through the 1st wipe. The 2nd is normal. I've had some decent twinges in my ovaries today... a few stabby pains in my left one earlier... now my entire lower abdomen is tender... and my boobs just started killing me tonight. So, I'm hoping for a temp rise, but WTF is with the spotting? Chart shows BD pattern... That's as good as its getting for now. If no temp rise, back at it tomorrow night. I'm frustrated! ](*,)
> 
> i had pale orange ewcm thought i was going madClick to expand...

Yeah! Its SO odd! And no REAL temp rise to follow any of this! Still very frustrated! When was your pale orange CM?


----------



## heva510

Megg33k said:


> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww... Deb! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of mid-cycle spotting! [sarcasm] Yipee! [/sarcasm] :nope: Its barely anything at all... Seriously, "spotting" is being generous... but WTF? The 1st day was a tiny little pinkish streak in my slightly EWCM once . The 2nd day was a tiny little light brownish streak in my very EWCM once. Yesterday was one incidence of pale orange watery CM with super pale pink dot in the center of the tissue. Today, I had a decent pink streak in hardly any CM once this afternoon, and then again tonight. The times I've gone to the loo in between... NOTHING. And, it only lasts through the 1st wipe. The 2nd is normal. I've had some decent twinges in my ovaries today... a few stabby pains in my left one earlier... now my entire lower abdomen is tender... and my boobs just started killing me tonight. So, I'm hoping for a temp rise, but WTF is with the spotting? Chart shows BD pattern... That's as good as its getting for now. If no temp rise, back at it tomorrow night. I'm frustrated! ](*,)
> 
> i had pale orange ewcm thought i was going madClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Its SO odd! And no REAL temp rise to follow any of this! Still very frustrated! When was your pale orange CM?Click to expand...

yesterday and i didn't have a much of temp rise but then my temps are all over place lol ( i honestly thought i was seeing things so took it 2 window to double check and was actually orange ) having few niggly pains so not sure if its start of ovulation


----------



## Megg33k

heva510 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww... Deb! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of mid-cycle spotting! [sarcasm] Yipee! [/sarcasm] :nope: Its barely anything at all... Seriously, "spotting" is being generous... but WTF? The 1st day was a tiny little pinkish streak in my slightly EWCM once . The 2nd day was a tiny little light brownish streak in my very EWCM once. Yesterday was one incidence of pale orange watery CM with super pale pink dot in the center of the tissue. Today, I had a decent pink streak in hardly any CM once this afternoon, and then again tonight. The times I've gone to the loo in between... NOTHING. And, it only lasts through the 1st wipe. The 2nd is normal. I've had some decent twinges in my ovaries today... a few stabby pains in my left one earlier... now my entire lower abdomen is tender... and my boobs just started killing me tonight. So, I'm hoping for a temp rise, but WTF is with the spotting? Chart shows BD pattern... That's as good as its getting for now. If no temp rise, back at it tomorrow night. I'm frustrated! ](*,)
> 
> i had pale orange ewcm thought i was going madClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Its SO odd! And no REAL temp rise to follow any of this! Still very frustrated! When was your pale orange CM?Click to expand...
> 
> yesterday and i didn't have a much of temp rise but then my temps are all over place lol ( i honestly thought i was seeing things so took it 2 window to double check and was actually orange ) having few niggly pains so not sure if its start of ovulationClick to expand...

Perhaps our ovaries have been talking and decided to plot against us this cycle? :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Megg33k said:


> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww... Deb! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of mid-cycle spotting! [sarcasm] Yipee! [/sarcasm] :nope: Its barely anything at all... Seriously, "spotting" is being generous... but WTF? The 1st day was a tiny little pinkish streak in my slightly EWCM once . The 2nd day was a tiny little light brownish streak in my very EWCM once. Yesterday was one incidence of pale orange watery CM with super pale pink dot in the center of the tissue. Today, I had a decent pink streak in hardly any CM once this afternoon, and then again tonight. The times I've gone to the loo in between... NOTHING. And, it only lasts through the 1st wipe. The 2nd is normal. I've had some decent twinges in my ovaries today... a few stabby pains in my left one earlier... now my entire lower abdomen is tender... and my boobs just started killing me tonight. So, I'm hoping for a temp rise, but WTF is with the spotting? Chart shows BD pattern... That's as good as its getting for now. If no temp rise, back at it tomorrow night. I'm frustrated! ](*,)
> 
> i had pale orange ewcm thought i was going madClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Its SO odd! And no REAL temp rise to follow any of this! Still very frustrated! When was your pale orange CM?Click to expand...
> 
> yesterday and i didn't have a much of temp rise but then my temps are all over place lol ( i honestly thought i was seeing things so took it 2 window to double check and was actually orange ) having few niggly pains so not sure if its start of ovulationClick to expand...
> 
> Perhaps our ovaries have been talking and decided to plot against us this cycle? :hugs:Click to expand...

prob cos my cycles are all over place last one was 16 days on cd15 so do i expect AF 2 moz lol :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

heva510 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww... Deb! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of mid-cycle spotting! [sarcasm] Yipee! [/sarcasm] :nope: Its barely anything at all... Seriously, "spotting" is being generous... but WTF? The 1st day was a tiny little pinkish streak in my slightly EWCM once . The 2nd day was a tiny little light brownish streak in my very EWCM once. Yesterday was one incidence of pale orange watery CM with super pale pink dot in the center of the tissue. Today, I had a decent pink streak in hardly any CM once this afternoon, and then again tonight. The times I've gone to the loo in between... NOTHING. And, it only lasts through the 1st wipe. The 2nd is normal. I've had some decent twinges in my ovaries today... a few stabby pains in my left one earlier... now my entire lower abdomen is tender... and my boobs just started killing me tonight. So, I'm hoping for a temp rise, but WTF is with the spotting? Chart shows BD pattern... That's as good as its getting for now. If no temp rise, back at it tomorrow night. I'm frustrated! ](*,)
> 
> i had pale orange ewcm thought i was going madClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Its SO odd! And no REAL temp rise to follow any of this! Still very frustrated! When was your pale orange CM?Click to expand...
> 
> yesterday and i didn't have a much of temp rise but then my temps are all over place lol ( i honestly thought i was seeing things so took it 2 window to double check and was actually orange ) having few niggly pains so not sure if its start of ovulationClick to expand...
> 
> Perhaps our ovaries have been talking and decided to plot against us this cycle? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> prob cos my cycles are all over place last one was 16 days on cd15 so do i expect AF 2 moz lol :hugs:Click to expand...

Your last cycle was 16 days?! How? When did you ovulate? I'm so confused by that! :wacko:


----------



## heva510

Megg33k said:


> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww... Deb! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of mid-cycle spotting! [sarcasm] Yipee! [/sarcasm] :nope: Its barely anything at all... Seriously, "spotting" is being generous... but WTF? The 1st day was a tiny little pinkish streak in my slightly EWCM once . The 2nd day was a tiny little light brownish streak in my very EWCM once. Yesterday was one incidence of pale orange watery CM with super pale pink dot in the center of the tissue. Today, I had a decent pink streak in hardly any CM once this afternoon, and then again tonight. The times I've gone to the loo in between... NOTHING. And, it only lasts through the 1st wipe. The 2nd is normal. I've had some decent twinges in my ovaries today... a few stabby pains in my left one earlier... now my entire lower abdomen is tender... and my boobs just started killing me tonight. So, I'm hoping for a temp rise, but WTF is with the spotting? Chart shows BD pattern... That's as good as its getting for now. If no temp rise, back at it tomorrow night. I'm frustrated! ](*,)
> 
> i had pale orange ewcm thought i was going madClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Its SO odd! And no REAL temp rise to follow any of this! Still very frustrated! When was your pale orange CM?Click to expand...
> 
> yesterday and i didn't have a much of temp rise but then my temps are all over place lol ( i honestly thought i was seeing things so took it 2 window to double check and was actually orange ) having few niggly pains so not sure if its start of ovulationClick to expand...
> 
> Perhaps our ovaries have been talking and decided to plot against us this cycle? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> prob cos my cycles are all over place last one was 16 days on cd15 so do i expect AF 2 moz lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your last cycle was 16 days?! How? When did you ovulate? I'm so confused by that! :wacko:Click to expand...

my AF came 10 wks after d & C i had 3 days of light bleeding then had pos opks on cd 6 temps were high after cd 6 which is when i started temping AF arrived 10 dpo


----------



## Megg33k

heva510 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heva510 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Aww... Deb! :hugs: I'm sorry, honey!
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of mid-cycle spotting! [sarcasm] Yipee! [/sarcasm] :nope: Its barely anything at all... Seriously, "spotting" is being generous... but WTF? The 1st day was a tiny little pinkish streak in my slightly EWCM once . The 2nd day was a tiny little light brownish streak in my very EWCM once. Yesterday was one incidence of pale orange watery CM with super pale pink dot in the center of the tissue. Today, I had a decent pink streak in hardly any CM once this afternoon, and then again tonight. The times I've gone to the loo in between... NOTHING. And, it only lasts through the 1st wipe. The 2nd is normal. I've had some decent twinges in my ovaries today... a few stabby pains in my left one earlier... now my entire lower abdomen is tender... and my boobs just started killing me tonight. So, I'm hoping for a temp rise, but WTF is with the spotting? Chart shows BD pattern... That's as good as its getting for now. If no temp rise, back at it tomorrow night. I'm frustrated! ](*,)
> 
> i had pale orange ewcm thought i was going madClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah! Its SO odd! And no REAL temp rise to follow any of this! Still very frustrated! When was your pale orange CM?Click to expand...
> 
> yesterday and i didn't have a much of temp rise but then my temps are all over place lol ( i honestly thought i was seeing things so took it 2 window to double check and was actually orange ) having few niggly pains so not sure if its start of ovulationClick to expand...
> 
> Perhaps our ovaries have been talking and decided to plot against us this cycle? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> prob cos my cycles are all over place last one was 16 days on cd15 so do i expect AF 2 moz lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your last cycle was 16 days?! How? When did you ovulate? I'm so confused by that! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> my AF came 10 wks after d & C i had 3 days of light bleeding then had pos opks on cd 6 temps were high after cd 6 which is when i started temping AF arrived 10 dpoClick to expand...

Wow! That's SUPER early! I'm guessing things weren't like that prior to the loss? I hope they get back to normal soon! :hugs:


----------



## heva510

Wow! That's SUPER early! I'm guessing things weren't like that prior to the loss? I hope they get back to normal soon! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

no i hadn't had AF in 3 yrs as i was on cerazette when i got pg with twins ( i had never missed a pill) before cerazette my cycle was 28 days i could pinpoint day af was due


----------



## Megg33k

That's crazy!!! I hope you regulate back to your old cycles in the near future! I can't imagine AF every 2 weeks! :( Well... Actually, I sort of can... I had it nearly daily for a very long time... I think I just try to repress that memory! LOL


----------



## heva510

Megg33k said:


> That's crazy!!! I hope you regulate back to your old cycles in the near future! I can't imagine AF every 2 weeks! :( Well... Actually, I sort of can... I had it nearly daily for a very long time... I think I just try to repress that memory! LOL

thank you hun x it was bad enough waiting 10 wks for AF to arrive then get 2 in less than 3 wks lol u just gotta love our bodies :wacko:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ugh...babyboom has started

elementary friend last week
today another friend
two more next month
ETA: make that 3
one in december

a "friend" on fb just announced that she's going to have her 2nd (she got pregnant with her first when we started trying, so aargh!)

and to top it off.... MIL decided to come and visit this sunday...
out of all days...this sunday...my should-have-been-due-date... last thing i want is
seeing somebody, really...sigh.
and she wants to bring the dogs, but i'm putting my foot down, nobody brings their
dogs into my house or in my yard, they really can stay home by themselves,
they're not babies!
we don't take our cat everywhere with us now do we (eventhough he is like our child)?

end of rant... might be bc of the pill too
the past two days it has given me spells of nausea too, blegh
is it august 6 yet?


----------



## Megg33k

I had it in my head that your due date was the 10th... That's why I posted that I was thinking of you that day... Oops! Well... I mean... I was thinking of you... but for the wrong reason I guess! :hugs: Sorry its been a tough day!


----------



## aussiettc

:hug: to those who need them. 
I've just gotten back from my countryside trip and have come back with lots of PMA and i'm ready to TTC again. I'll catch up again later as there are so many pages to read.


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Glad to have you back, Mary!!! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

wow lots to catch up on!

My hubby is on the east coast on business until Friday so I decided to go visit my family in New Mexico for a few days... I needed a mini vacation. It was nice to see my niece and nephew and I was finally able to get an appointment with the medicine man so hopefully he has fixed my problem... I feel hopeful but the waiting sucks as I know you are all aware of:dohh: I think we will take a break and start again next cycle... I'm not really looking forward to charting and stressing again but at least I have you guys to vent to:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

We'll be here for you whenever you're back in the game, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Mary, so glad you've got some PMA back, I was worried about you :hugs:

Hoping.... you and the twins have been on my mind a great deal. Wishing you all the luck in the world for next cycle.

TB - thinking of you this weekend. Shocking timing by MIL. xxx

Meggo - luv ya :kiss:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> I had it in my head that your due date was the 10th... That's why I posted that I was thinking of you that day... Oops! Well... I mean... I was thinking of you... but for the wrong reason I guess! :hugs: Sorry its been a tough day!

oh no worries
the 10th is our anniversary and he was out of the country
it was ok to think of me hehehe ;)


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Mary, so glad you've got some PMA back, I was worried about you :hugs:
> 
> Hoping.... you and the twins have been on my mind a great deal. Wishing you all the luck in the world for next cycle.
> 
> TB - thinking of you this weekend. Shocking timing by MIL. xxx
> 
> Meggo - luv ya :kiss:

Love ya, Nik! :kiss:



tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I had it in my head that your due date was the 10th... That's why I posted that I was thinking of you that day... Oops! Well... I mean... I was thinking of you... but for the wrong reason I guess! :hugs: Sorry its been a tough day!
> 
> oh no worries
> the 10th is our anniversary and he was out of the country
> it was ok to think of me hehehe ;)Click to expand...

Maybe you'd mentioned the anniversary and that's where I got confused? Either way... I shall think of you again this weekend! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Hoping - i hope you are managing to cope. I took a cycle out to (this cycle) i went and relexed visiting friend and now feel better. i think the cycle off helps renew your strength to get through untill the next BFP

Megg - i'm glad to be back i needed the few days just to clear my head and work out what was on my mind and how i felt about everything.

Tulip - thanks for thinking of me. i was really low for a bit there but am now at my normal up beat self again

AFm i realised while i was away that i felt guilty because a dear friend of mine died and i only found out when i had my mc in Feb, he had been dead for 2 years. he was my first love and the last time i sopke to him i had broken his heart. Now i'll never have the chance to say sorry. ANyway i have had time to come to terms and deal with it and now i'm in a better place mentally and emotionally. i have aalso had time to rebuild my confidence in my ability to deal with TTC. Anyway i'm back and i have PMA to spare if anyone needs some here is my PMA hug

PMA:hug:


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks everyone:hugs: I am feeling much better these days and hoping that it doesn't take 9 months to get my :bfp: this time around!


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Hoping - i hope you are managing to cope. I took a cycle out to (this cycle) i went and relexed visiting friend and now feel better. i think the cycle off helps renew your strength to get through untill the next BFP
> 
> Megg - i'm glad to be back i needed the few days just to clear my head and work out what was on my mind and how i felt about everything.
> 
> Tulip - thanks for thinking of me. i was really low for a bit there but am now at my normal up beat self again
> 
> AFm i realised while i was away that i felt guilty because a dear friend of mine died and i only found out when i had my mc in Feb, he had been dead for 2 years. he was my first love and the last time i sopke to him i had broken his heart. Now i'll never have the chance to say sorry. ANyway i have had time to come to terms and deal with it and now i'm in a better place mentally and emotionally. i have aalso had time to rebuild my confidence in my ability to deal with TTC. Anyway i'm back and i have PMA to spare if anyone needs some here is my PMA hug
> 
> PMA:hug:

I'll take that PMA hug, if that's okay! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Thanks everyone:hugs: I am feeling much better these days and hoping that it doesn't take 9 months to get my :bfp: this time around!

I'm sure it won't, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Nice to see you posting again hoping hun hope you get a sticky :bfp: when your ready to try again xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> Thanks everyone:hugs: I am feeling much better these days and hoping that it doesn't take 9 months to get my :bfp: this time around!

before the end of this year, deal?! together with me, bumpbuddies!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone:hugs: I am feeling much better these days and hoping that it doesn't take 9 months to get my :bfp: this time around!
> 
> before the end of this year, deal?! together with me, bumpbuddies!!!!Click to expand...

Ooh! Ooh! Let me in on this! *begs*


----------



## hoping:)

Deal:thumbup: When do you start IVF?


----------



## hoping:)

of course Megg! Hopefully by then this whole thread will have graduated and we can all start a new one in PAL!


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> of course Megg! Hopefully by then this whole thread will have graduated and we can all start a new one in PAL!

That would be spectacular!!! The unfortunate side is that there are always new girls who have to come to TTCAL! I wish I could just do one major thing that could end the hurting for everyone!!!


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> Hoping - i hope you are managing to cope. I took a cycle out to (this cycle) i went and relexed visiting friend and now feel better. i think the cycle off helps renew your strength to get through untill the next BFP
> 
> Megg - i'm glad to be back i needed the few days just to clear my head and work out what was on my mind and how i felt about everything.
> 
> Tulip - thanks for thinking of me. i was really low for a bit there but am now at my normal up beat self again
> 
> AFm i realised while i was away that i felt guilty because a dear friend of mine died and i only found out when i had my mc in Feb, he had been dead for 2 years. he was my first love and the last time i sopke to him i had broken his heart. Now i'll never have the chance to say sorry. ANyway i have had time to come to terms and deal with it and now i'm in a better place mentally and emotionally. i have aalso had time to rebuild my confidence in my ability to deal with TTC. Anyway i'm back and i have PMA to spare if anyone needs some here is my PMA hug
> 
> PMA:hug:
> 
> I'll take that PMA hug, if that's okay! :hugs:Click to expand...

Not a problem MEgg glad i can give some back to you cause you seem to alway be the one dishing it out.



Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone:hugs: I am feeling much better these days and hoping that it doesn't take 9 months to get my :bfp: this time around!
> 
> before the end of this year, deal?! together with me, bumpbuddies!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Ooh! Let me in on this! *begs*Click to expand...

Oooooooh Let me be in on this one too. that would be just awsome


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone:hugs: I am feeling much better these days and hoping that it doesn't take 9 months to get my :bfp: this time around!
> 
> before the end of this year, deal?! together with me, bumpbuddies!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! Ooh! Let me in on this! *begs*Click to expand...

of course!!!!




hoping:) said:


> Deal:thumbup: When do you start IVF?

august!
the 6th i can stop taking the pill
and when the clinic opens again i should have my period, then start the meds, whoot!



hoping:) said:


> of course Megg! Hopefully by then this whole thread will have graduated and we can all start a new one in PAL!

yesss i'm really looking forward to join the "TTCAL chart stalkers graduates" thread



aussiettc said:


> ooooooh Let me be in on this one too. that would be just awsome

obviously, obviously!!!! all welcome


----------



## Vickieh1981

Do we actually have a TTCAL chart stalkers graduates thread? I know it was talked about before.


----------



## Rmar

I remember reading about somone should start one up but I don't think anyone did?


----------



## roonsma

We should start a TTCAL graduate thread definately, maybe i'd feel a bit more at home there, only feel comfy here still!! x


----------



## TripleB

I talked about it before when I was in that scary place between TTCAL and PAL - we probably have enough BFPs now to make a go of it - whaddya think? xxx


----------



## heva510

hi all can some one pls give me advise on my chart it's really driving me mad i have had another + opk 2 day as well thank you heather x


----------



## debgreasby

i think u r still waiting to ov hunni.


----------



## heva510

debgreasby said:


> i think u r still waiting to ov hunni.

thanks deb just seems like my body wants to but it isn't happening sick of seeing + opks then nothing definate after lol


----------



## debgreasby

I can imagine it must be frustrating!


----------



## heva510

debgreasby said:


> I can imagine it must be frustrating!

it is my cycles all over place as it is :(


----------



## debgreasby

Bleurgh ... 6 dpo and i feel sick! And my gums are bleeding.

I WILL NOT GET OVER EXCITED!!! 50 IC's just came in the post :thumbup: Roll on tomorrow so i can start obsessing over non-existent lines pmsl!


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> I talked about it before when I was in that scary place between TTCAL and PAL - we probably have enough BFPs now to make a go of it - whaddya think? xxx

Do you want to start one or shall I? Will go and look if there is one now. I miss seeing the girls who are pregnant.



debgreasby said:


> Bleurgh ... 6 dpo and i feel sick! And my gums are bleeding.
> 
> I WILL NOT GET OVER EXCITED!!! 50 IC's just came in the post :thumbup: Roll on tomorrow so i can start obsessing over non-existent lines pmsl!

I saw your status on facebook. Look forward to you testing.


----------



## Vickieh1981

heva510 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> I can imagine it must be frustrating!
> 
> it is my cycles all over place as it is :(Click to expand...


I would have thought you were 4dpo if it wasn't for the fact you have had about 8 positive opks now and none tie in with when it shows you ovulated. 

Confusing. xx


----------



## hoping:)

Triple you should definitely start the thread... I'm with Roonsma and felt more comfortable in this thread while preggo...

TB that date is getting super close! Can you believe that July is half over?! I'm so excited for you to start IVF... it is sure to be a success:thumbup:

I hate the part after MC because I have no clue when af will show her face so we can get started with ttc. I think last time it was almost 2 months before she came:nope: Oh well I guess that gives me more time to go rafting and spend my summer riding roller coasters:haha: oooh and I can finally finish my tattoo!


----------



## Megg33k

Deb - Can't wait for you to start testing!!! :yipee:

I definitely think Louise should start the thread! *nods* We'll be there soon... to stay!

Hoping - I hope she comes soon! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Lol i can't wait either. I also want to barf lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

I started a thread earlier on pal. Hope that all of us can be on it soon.


----------



## dawny690

Cant wait for deb's :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Tulip

*whistles* Mrs Greasby, nice early dip there. Get testing, bird! xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Am very excited about Debs testing.


----------



## debgreasby

Isn't anyone gonna try and stop me?? Honestly you lot are such a bad influence!!!


----------



## Megg33k

*isn't going to try to stop you*


----------



## roonsma

Don't do iiittttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! (voice dissappears as she gets dragged off by others)!!!


----------



## debgreasby

roonsma said:


> Don't do iiittttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! (voice dissappears as she gets dragged off by others)!!!

Lol - you're all completely insane!


----------



## dawny690

Do it DO IT DOOOOOOOO ITTTTTTTTTT :haha: totally not stopping you xxxx


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> Isn't anyone gonna try and stop me?? Honestly you lot are such a bad influence!!!

Have we ever tried before?! *thinks back carefully* Nope! That would be futile anyway :D


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Isn't anyone gonna try and stop me?? Honestly you lot are such a bad influence!!!
> 
> Have we ever tried before?! *thinks back carefully* Nope! That would be futile anyway :DClick to expand...

PMSL you know me too well lady!


----------



## TripleB

Thanks for starting the thread Vick, will scoot over there in a bit. Would be AWESOME if Deb would come and join us there in the next few days (fingers crossed hun) and the rest of you lovely ladies very soon. xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Hi ladies. I'm new to charting and am really confused. FF does not seem to be my friend :) I'm excited to learn more and I'm already addicted to looking at others charts.

Here's mine... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2abfff


----------



## tinybutterfly

roonsma said:


> Don't do iiittttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! (voice dissappears as she gets dragged off by others)!!!

*quoting just bc it's hilarious and should be read over and over lol*


----------



## debgreasby

tinybutterfly said:


> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Don't do iiittttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! (voice dissappears as she gets dragged off by others)!!!
> 
> *quoting just bc it's hilarious and should be read over and over lol*Click to expand...

I did actually causing DH to look at me like i'm some kind of nutter!


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Isn't anyone gonna try and stop me?? Honestly you lot are such a bad influence!!!

No way. I am looking forward to morning.



roonsma said:


> Don't do iiittttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! (voice dissappears as she gets dragged off by others)!!!

PMSL



debgreasby said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Don't do iiittttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! (voice dissappears as she gets dragged off by others)!!!
> 
> *quoting just bc it's hilarious and should be read over and over lol*Click to expand...
> 
> I did actually causing DH to look at me like i'm some kind of nutter!Click to expand...

You ARE a nutter.


----------



## Vickieh1981

parkgirl said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new to charting and am really confused. FF does not seem to be my friend :) I'm excited to learn more and I'm already addicted to looking at others charts.
> 
> Here's mine... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2abfff

Since its your first month charting after the miscarriage it may be a bit erratic this month but stick with it and you'll soon be hooked.

AFM - Guess what I did this morning. I put away the thermometer. No more temping during this pregnancy.


----------



## TripleB

Good move Vick!

I love the crazy humour on this thread! You're all nutters (in the best possible way!)

xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Lol bye bye Vickie's thermometer!!! Hope i can let mine have a rest soon lol - i'm surprised it has any battery left!


----------



## Megg33k

parkgirl said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new to charting and am really confused. FF does not seem to be my friend :) I'm excited to learn more and I'm already addicted to looking at others charts.
> 
> Here's mine... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2abfff

I think it looks pretty okay, honey! We'll know more in a couple of days! :hugs:



debgreasby said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roonsma said:
> 
> 
> Don't do iiittttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! (voice dissappears as she gets dragged off by others)!!!
> 
> *quoting just bc it's hilarious and should be read over and over lol*Click to expand...
> 
> I did actually causing DH to look at me like i'm some kind of nutter!Click to expand...

Ya know, if Michelle was still in here, she'd be ashamed you hadn't tested yet!


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi Ladies 

Well after 8 months of ttc unsuccessfully :-( this is first month charting and I would love any stalkers/advice/tips as its all very daunting and im quite nervous about the whole thing so any help would be much appreciated 

Thanks in advance all 

Pj 

xxx


----------



## parkgirl

pjfunnybunny said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well after 8 months of ttc unsuccessfully :-( this is first month charting and I would love any stalkers/advice/tips as its all very daunting and im quite nervous about the whole thing so any help would be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance all
> 
> Pj
> 
> xxx

Well, I wont be much help, but I've also just started charting after 8 months. :dust: tons of dust to you.


----------



## Megg33k

pjfunnybunny said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well after 8 months of ttc unsuccessfully :-( this is first month charting and I would love any stalkers/advice/tips as its all very daunting and im quite nervous about the whole thing so any help would be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance all
> 
> Pj
> 
> xxx

I'll add you to the front page! That's sure to get you noticed! :)


----------



## aussiettc

welcome to the new girls.

*considering stoping deb from testing*

:test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test:
Come on Deb and post the pic's so we all have something to obsess over for the next few days

AFM i'm counting down the hours untill tomorrow when i ring the Dr and found out where to from here. No ovulation this cycle so hopefully he'll give me something to get the next one on its "mary" way


----------



## Megg33k

On its "Mary" way! How cute are you? :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

:bfn: lol, not even a shadow to obsess over ;)


----------



## dawny690

Post it anyway :lol: see if we can see an evap or something lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

Grr but its too early anyway. Tomorrow or Saturday'll be your bfp


----------



## hoping:)

Deb you temp dip at 5dpo is looking promising:thumbup: FX for a bithday :bfp:!


----------



## aussiettc

come on deb lets post those tests so we can all see imaginary lines or something. :dohh:

afm i now have another appointment with my specialist on 26 july. i believe i will be going on clomid or something similar for the next cycle. i'll be on cd36 by then if :witch: hasn't come by then. hopefully the next cycle will be a good one and i can get my bfp then.


----------



## parkgirl

Oh, could you add me to the front page? Please :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2abfff


----------



## Megg33k

Sure hun! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ok ladies i need your help!!! I just noticed i had a 2 day possible implantation dip at 7 and 8 dpo and my temps are super high still and no sign of AF should be here tom .. Ideas and is that really possible ive never seen a 2 day dip before :shrug:


----------



## Sarah+3

Hoping to see more BFPs soon!!


----------



## debgreasby

Oh Poop to my evil daughter of doom! She woke me at 6.15am by thrusting a toothbrush into my face .. i didn't temp ... drifted in and out of sleep till my alarm went off ... did my temp and 97.1!!! WTF?? 

While i am happy that Jasmine is embracing personal hygiene at a young age, this does not help my chart at 8 DPO!!

:bfn: this morning and i feel quite crampy and have AF type backache. Poop.

Oooh, quite a long post for me! Hope everyone is well.

Going on a date with my DH tonight... can't wait !!


----------



## Tulip

Awwww bless Jasmine, she is so funny - but not helping mummy! BFP must be waiting for tomorrow then :flower:


----------



## debgreasby

It really is lucky for her that she's cute or i'd have sold her on Ebay by now ;)

Are you stalking me Nik??? Good luck for laters xxx


----------



## Tulip

Of course I am! I'm almost as desperate for you to get preggers as you are :haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ oooh and you have a scan today! yay!


hmm no news for me... 21 more days, then i can stop the pill and start the IVF cycle whoohoo!
i've been taking my pill in the evening, but the last day i might take it in the morning,
might bring on my AF a day sooner then, lol... every day counts

other than that... i'm a bitch, a moody bitch lol


----------



## Rmar

21 days doesn't seem like that far away. I really hope the days go quick, for you! Oh, and the moodiness goes down. Moodiness sucks. It's like no amount of tension relief will actually relieve the tension.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Rmar said:


> 21 days doesn't seem like that far away. I really hope the days go quick, for you! Oh, and the moodiness goes down. Moodiness sucks. It's like no amount of tension relief will actually relieve the tension.

really? so if you take the pill for long enough your mood stabilizes eventually?
bc i think my OH is about ready again to go move back with his mother lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wow only 21 days - that's great news tiny butt.


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> Oh Poop to my evil daughter of doom! She woke me at 6.15am by thrusting a toothbrush into my face .. i didn't temp ... drifted in and out of sleep till my alarm went off ... did my temp and 97.1!!! WTF??
> 
> While i am happy that Jasmine is embracing personal hygiene at a young age, this does not help my chart at 8 DPO!!
> 
> :bfn: this morning and i feel quite crampy and have AF type backache. Poop.
> 
> Oooh, quite a long post for me! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Going on a date with my DH tonight... can't wait !!

Sorry for laughing Deb but thats tickled me, have a good date and i'm hoping for a BFP tomorrow!



tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ oooh and you have a scan today! yay!
> 
> 
> hmm no news for me... 21 more days, then i can stop the pill and start the IVF cycle whoohoo!
> i've been taking my pill in the evening, but the last day i might take it in the morning,
> might bring on my AF a day sooner then, lol... every day counts
> 
> other than that... i'm a bitch, a moody bitch lol

I'm a SUPER moody bitch too, my poor OH! I know i'm doing it but i can't stop myself. Good luck with the IVF, i quite often pop into the IVF threads on LTTTC cause i find it amazing(and very interesting) what you gals go through xx


----------



## hoping:)

hurray for only 21 days:happydance:

I'm so happy my hubby gets home from his trip today... it has been way too long! So date night for me too Deb:D Have fun!


----------



## debgreasby

Morning. Had a lovely meal out with DH last night, was nice to go out and chat and have a laugh.

:bfn: this morning which has now turned into an evap. Ah well, gives me something to look at lol.


----------



## Megg33k

Boo to BFN! Glad you can stare at an evap though! :) Perhaps it will be a line tomorrow! :hugs:

We went out tonight too! Went to see 'Inception'... Kevin loved it. I liked it, but thought it was way too predictable! :shrug: He says I'm wrong! LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Fighting the temptation to walk into town and buy FRER lol


----------



## Megg33k

DO IT! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Lol ur a bad influence!


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, yes I am! RUN! DON'T WALK!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mellybelle

My name is Mel and I too am a chart stalker. I dont even really know what I'm looking at, but I just cant stop! My own chart is super bare, therefore I must stalk others.


----------



## Tulip

Drive! It's usually quicker than running!


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> Drive! It's usually quicker than running!

Paul's taken the car to work - selfish bugger ;)

Blah, we're not dressed yet and my house is a tip! Must resist!!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

No don't resist. Go and do it now before I have to go out.


----------



## debgreasby

Nope i am resisting. 

Will get one later when i go out to meet my mate and do it tomorrow. x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Well that is a very selfish attitude young lady. lol


----------



## debgreasby

Vickieh1981 said:


> Well that is a very selfish attitude young lady. lol

Lol - sticking with the ics for now ... maybe an asda test later x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Yeah an asda one would appease me. hehe.


----------



## roonsma

Go buy a frer!! Bloody Hell its infectious!! xx


----------



## debgreasby

:bfn: :cry: giving up


----------



## roonsma

Oh bugger Deb, still time though xx:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Mel - I've added you to the front page... Stalk away! :) Welcome to the thread!!!

Deb - Still time! Anything less than an FRER isn't good enough anyway! LOL :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Still time Deb -keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.

I have copied this from PAL


I am supposed to be having my first scan on Monday morning when I will be 6+3.

I am panicking. I am really close to phoning and cancelling because I just don't want to hear bad news.

The last scan I had was when they told me Isabella had died. No bleeding, cramping, heart the heartbeat the day before, and felt her move but she had still died.

So I can't relax just because I have no symptoms and I feel like I would just rather not know.

I know that's not rational and I have to go but am so scared and I am also going on my own as John has to work


----------



## debgreasby

Vickieh1981 said:


> Still time Deb -keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.
> 
> I have copied this from PAL
> 
> 
> I am supposed to be having my first scan on Monday morning when I will be 6+3.
> 
> I am panicking. I am really close to phoning and cancelling because I just don't want to hear bad news.
> 
> The last scan I had was when they told me Isabella had died. No bleeding, cramping, heart the heartbeat the day before, and felt her move but she had still died.
> 
> So I can't relax just because I have no symptoms and I feel like I would just rather not know.
> 
> I know that's not rational and I have to go but am so scared and I am also going on my own as John has to work

Oh hunni .... there's nothing anyone can say that will take away your fears. Is there no-one that can go with you? I wish i lived near you, i would come hold your hand.

Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

No there is noone because I am not telling anyone I am pregnant. And I have to take the two youngest kids with me so I'm fucked if anything is wrong at the scan.

I've had no bleeding or anything but tbh that didn't mean anything good last time. And it'll be an internal scan so I can't really invite a friend lol


----------



## roonsma

Vickieh1981 said:


> Still time Deb -keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.
> 
> I have copied this from PAL
> 
> 
> I am supposed to be having my first scan on Monday morning when I will be 6+3.
> 
> I am panicking. I am really close to phoning and cancelling because I just don't want to hear bad news.
> 
> The last scan I had was when they told me Isabella had died. No bleeding, cramping, heart the heartbeat the day before, and felt her move but she had still died.
> 
> So I can't relax just because I have no symptoms and I feel like I would just rather not know.
> 
> I know that's not rational and I have to go but am so scared and I am also going on my own as John has to work

I really feel for you Vickie, theres nothing thats going to make you feel re-assured at the minute, i am sick with fear at the though of my scan. Just remember your bloods were excellent and that was only just over a week ago theres every chance that all will be great on Monday. Is there anyone you could confide in? Good luck and i truly will be thinking of you xx


----------



## debgreasby

Could u not ask a friend to go with u just to watch the kids? it would ease the pressure.


----------



## Vickieh1981

One of my closest friends knows but is away at her family in Wales next week.


----------



## debgreasby

Sucky timing :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

debgreasby said:


> Could u not ask a friend to go with u just to watch the kids? it would ease the pressure.

Not sure I can do that either. Only two of my friends know. One is pg and due to drop any day and is sort of refusing to leave the house and the other one has to drop her little girl to pre school at 9:15 and my scan is at 9:40.

Please God let the scan be okay and then I will be happier. x


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I could be there and go with you... even if to watch the kids! :hugs: I know there's nothing I can say to help... but I really feel like you're going to get good news!


----------



## debgreasby

Big hugs hunni, all will be good xxx


----------



## dawny690

We have action :wohoo: x


----------



## Megg33k

:wohoo:


----------



## roonsma

dawny690 said:


> We have action :wohoo: x

Thats great Hun xx:happydance:


----------



## aussiettc

Vicki - i'm sure it will be good news, i just have a feeling.

Dawny - :happydance:for action

Deb - fxed for a late:happydance: BFP 

AFM i'm getting mixed signals from my body and its giving me the shits. I had creamy CM the other day, so much that it was on my undies (sorry TMI) and i never get CM ever. But i have had nothing but negative OPK's. now i only have 1 week to wait to see the DR about my stipid body and its failure to operate according to my wishes. On a positive note the TRYING has begun again which means no more condoms. :happydance: never did like them


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll be keeping fingers crossed for you Vickie!!! i'm sure all will be a-ok this time!



AFM, today's my EDD, "happy birthday my angel, come back soon"
i'm glad the day is already half over though
yesterday we were at a wedding and i'm still a bit recuperating from that too.
and our cat came to lie all cuddly next to me in bed last night, aaaw


----------



## Megg33k

Aww!!! :hugs: Love and positive thoughts to you, your OH, and your angel today, TB!!! :kiss:


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: TB xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Right so now I am feeling even more pessimistic about my scan tomorrow.

I went to see Isabella and for the first time ever the main gates were locked and I had to go round the back of the church and down a path. The last time I walked down that path I was carrying Isabellas coffin. I never used to be superstitious but I am taking that as a bad sign.

And then something that pissed me off. Just as I was leaving this couple were walking round all the childrens graves - leaning in and looking at everything so I walked back to Isabellas and asked if I could help them and were they looking for someone in particular and they said "No we're just looking out of interest". I said to them something about how I'd love to never see that area if it was me personally. They replied that they all have a duty to think and pray for us parents.

It really got my back up although I am sure I am over reacting.

So anyway 14 hours till my scan and am feeling physically sick over it.


----------



## debgreasby

:hug: hunni xxx


----------



## Megg33k

That was pretty insensitive of them to tell you (who was obviously there for a purpose) that they were just intrigued by the memorials to children who had passed! :(

I don't think the gate being locked meant anything though... We can always find signs (good or bad) if we look hard enough. :hugs: 

I really think you'll be getting good news, honey!


----------



## debgreasby

Surely they can pray for the angel babies without gawping all over their resting place :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

You'd think so Deb.

Right, so I am pretty sure I have lost the baby. I am going to go to the scan to confirm. I am 6+3 today so should see a heartbeat on the outside chance things are ok.

However 3 days ago I did an internet cheapie and the test was darker than the control.

Last night for some stupid reason - maybe needing reassurance I did another one and the test was lighter than the control.

I tried to tell myself maybe I needed to use FMU so I did that and this morning it's way lighter.

I can't believe I've lost another one - my stupid body.


----------



## debgreasby

Hunni you can't rely on ICs ... try to keep positive.
Good luck for your scan .. will be waiting for your update.

AFM - temp drop, :bfn: f*ck it.


----------



## Megg33k

Seriously hoping you're wrong, Vickie! :hugs: Anxious for the update!

Deb... BOOOO! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

vickie, i hope you're wrong, you probaly already had your scan by now, or are having it

thinking of you and really really hope you get good news


----------



## aussiettc

Vicki thinkin of you, fxed for positive news.


----------



## Megg33k

What time was Vickie's scan? I'm getting anxious!

Edit: Giving up! Must sleep! Almost 6am! :dohh:

Will read when I wake! FX'd that its good news... I really do think it is! :hugs: Vickie!


----------



## tinybutterfly

'bout 3 hours ago, give or take half an hour


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> ...and my scan is at 9:40.

that's uk time (which is handy for everyone as that is the 0-zone)
so for me that's 10.40am... 2.5 hours ago atm


----------



## debgreasby

It was 9.30 ish am - it's 12.31 now. hope shes ok


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry for keeping you all waiting. I had to do some things after my scan.

All look okay. I went in and said I wasn't ready to hear what she was going to tell me. She started the scan and I was trying to see the reflection in her glasses but couldn't see anything. I said to her it's bad news isn't it? and she said - give me a chance to process the information lol. Then she turned the screen to me and showed me the babies heart beating.

They wouldn't give me a picture so I had to take it on my phone


----------



## debgreasby

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

whooohooooo!!!! i'm sooooo happy for you that all is well!


----------



## mushmouth

thats perfect news Vickie :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Yay Vickie, I knew it would be ok :hugs:. I reckon the scanner they use in the EPU is pants anyway so that's a good piccie. So pleased for you hun. Ticker time! xxx


----------



## Rmar

That's so great. I am so happy for you!


----------



## dawny690

Awww vickie great news so happy for you and glad all is well and yay for a heartbeat :yipee: :wohoo: knew it would be ok IC's are shit!!!! :hugs: ticker time now yes? xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TripleB said:


> Yay Vickie, I knew it would be ok :hugs:. I reckon the scanner they use in the EPU is pants anyway so that's a good piccie. So pleased for you hun. Ticker time! xxx

Still not sure I am ready for a ticker lol. I have my booking in with the midwife tomorrow. I didn't want it so early but if I don't do it tomorrow it'll have to be in the summer holidays when I have all the kids.


----------



## roonsma

Thats great news Vickie, i'm really pleased for you x:happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

Yayyyyy Vickie:happydance: I'm so happy everything is ok!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I've just realised that it's probably actually really mean of me to keep posting in this thread with pregnancy stuff.

It's only because I feel so at home with you girls and know you all but I really don't want to upset anyone. Do you think I should leave?


----------



## dawny690

No way vickie your always welcome here babe :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

noooooo!!!! always welcome!!!


i talked to OH today about what we should do with the rest of our frozen babies (if we have any left in the end).
and first thing that he said was "donate them to ppl who can't have children"
wow, not what i expected... great that he thinks that way
but i doubt i could ever do it... just... knowing that _our _child is out there somewhere,
not knowing in what family he/she ended up in.
for every child i see later that looks a bit like me i'd think "would it be...?"


----------



## dawny690

Awwww bless xxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Vickie don't you dare leave us! We love hearing your preggo stuff ... and hope it will rub off on us!


----------



## debgreasby

Hmm - my heart stopped coz i thought i saw something, now i don't :(

Also, look at my chart - it's insane!

Anyway, i know u all like to obsess so just for you guys -
 



Attached Files:







Photo0446.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Tulip

Now THAT is an implantation dip. And I do see a little shadow there.... ICs are shite these days Deb, FRER it tomorrow with FMU :D


----------



## tinybutterfly

i can spot the evap!

i agree, IC's are rubbish
it's like the ones they sent out in 2010 are waaaaay more prone to showing evap lines etc,
i didn't have this in 2009, then it clearly was or wasn't, but now...


----------



## Tulip

My ICs with munch showed nothing while frers screamed :bfp: xx


----------



## debgreasby

FRER yesterday was whiter than white lol


----------



## debgreasby

Although ... they are £2 off in Superdrug .... and i get paid tomorrow ;)


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> FRER yesterday was whiter than white lol

Oh arses! x


----------



## roonsma

I dunno Deb, i don't want to get your hopes up but i do see something, how do you tell the difference between an evap or a feint line?

Good luck! x


----------



## debgreasby

AF cramps have come back now. Ah well it was nice to dream for a few mins!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I see the line on that. My temps dropped for two days after my bfp and I had AF cramps. I am hoping that you get your bfp this month x


----------



## Megg33k

Vickie - I knew it! :yipee: CONGRATS!!!! And, don't you dare feel bad about posting in here! The only thing that makes me sad is that most of our other preggos did leave us! We can't go losing you too... not yet! :hugs: I love to hear your updates!

TB - How sweet of him! I love that he thinks that way! :) Made me tear up a bit!

Deb - I see it!


----------



## hoping:)

Vickie we love having you around! Maybe you will rub off on us:thumbup:

Deb- I think I see something too... FRER tomorrow!!!

This afternoon I noticed some ewcm streaked with a little bit of blood so I decided to investigate a little further and checked my cervix. It is high soft and open... is it possible that I am ovulating this soon after my mc? I've had a few cramps and headaches that usually accompany ovulation but I'm not sure...


----------



## parkgirl

Wonderful news Vickie!!

Deb- you should totally test with a FRER. 

My temps seem to keep stair stepping up and I've had a good deal of CM...which I usually don't have. FF says to wait until the 31st to test, but there isn't any way I would wait that long without AF.


----------



## hoping:)

parkgirl your chart looks really good! The increased cm also sounds very promising:thumbup:


----------



## maratobe

hi girls!!
just stopping by to say hello!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

*waits patiently for Jasmine to wake Deb up so she can POAS*


----------



## aussiettc

Congratulations Vicki glad you got to hear the heartbeat. Please dont leave us you should know that we live through you at the moment.

TB - awwwwww how sweet, but i'm right there with you on that one i don't think i could give them to others cause i'ldhate the not knowing. I might consider stem cell research.

How is everyone else. I'm waiting for Deb's bfp and my doctors appointment next week to see how things are in the land of the baron lady(me):coffee:


----------



## Rmar

I hope the doctors appointment goes well and you find out useful information.

I have added my TCOYF chart to my signature. I can't show my FF one because it will be at the same URL as before and I can't add a password if I am not a VIP member. Grrr, I am still mad at my sister for sharing my personal stuff with other people. I thought it would be safe sharing my feelings about our loss with someone who is not only my sister but has also had m/c of her own. I guess not.

I am still charting with FF. The OPK is getting darker and I am getting lots of EWCM. We have been getting busy a lot this cycle. Can't wait for O day!

ETA, in case you're wondering, my name isn't Ellis. I didn't want to put my name on it so I put the first name I heard on there. Lol.


----------



## debgreasby

Morning world. AF due today :(

Gonna buy some FRER as they are on offer, if only to stop me staring at evaps lol. 

Will update later although i'm sure it's :bfn:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Rmar said:


> I hope the doctors appointment goes well and you find out useful information.
> 
> I have added my TCOYF chart to my signature. I can't show my FF one because it will be at the same URL as before and I can't add a password if I am not a VIP member. Grrr, I am still mad at my sister for sharing my personal stuff with other people. I thought it would be safe sharing my feelings about our loss with someone who is not only my sister but has also had m/c of her own. I guess not.
> 
> I am still charting with FF. The OPK is getting darker and I am getting lots of EWCM. We have been getting busy a lot this cycle. Can't wait for O day!
> 
> ETA, in case you're wondering, my name isn't Ellis. I didn't want to put my name on it so I put the first name I heard on there. Lol.

You could just make a new FF account up so that she wouldn't have the link?

Deb - am looking forward to seeing todays test.

I want to thank you all. You are all so sweet and since you are happy I will stay here with you all. It's where I feel most comfortable as I know you all and still don't feel comfortable letting myself think this pregnancy will be successful. I have my midwife booking appt this morning which is earlier than I wanted.


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar said:


> I hope the doctors appointment goes well and you find out useful information.
> 
> I have added my TCOYF chart to my signature. I can't show my FF one because it will be at the same URL as before and I can't add a password if I am not a VIP member. Grrr, I am still mad at my sister for sharing my personal stuff with other people. I thought it would be safe sharing my feelings about our loss with someone who is not only my sister but has also had m/c of her own. I guess not.
> 
> I am still charting with FF. The OPK is getting darker and I am getting lots of EWCM. We have been getting busy a lot this cycle. Can't wait for O day!
> 
> ETA, in case you're wondering, my name isn't Ellis. I didn't want to put my name on it so I put the first name I heard on there. Lol.

Since we don't have your real name, we could start calling you Elly! LOL I'm probably going to pretend that's your name in my head anyway! Haha! Sorry your sister was so lax with your trust! :(



maratobe said:


> hi girls!!
> just stopping by to say hello!!! :hugs:

Hey, honey! Miss you!!!



aussiettc said:


> Congratulations Vicki glad you got to hear the heartbeat. Please dont leave us you should know that we live through you at the moment.
> 
> TB - awwwwww how sweet, but i'm right there with you on that one i don't think i could give them to others cause i'ldhate the not knowing. I might consider stem cell research.
> 
> How is everyone else. I'm waiting for Deb's bfp and my doctors appointment next week to see* how things are in the land of the baron lady(me)*:coffee:

Stop that... or I'll slap your hand! :hugs:



debgreasby said:


> Morning world. AF due today :(
> 
> Gonna buy some FRER as they are on offer, if only to stop me staring at evaps lol.
> 
> Will update later although i'm sure it's :bfn:

Can't wait for your BFP!



Vickieh1981 said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> I hope the doctors appointment goes well and you find out useful information.
> 
> I have added my TCOYF chart to my signature. I can't show my FF one because it will be at the same URL as before and I can't add a password if I am not a VIP member. Grrr, I am still mad at my sister for sharing my personal stuff with other people. I thought it would be safe sharing my feelings about our loss with someone who is not only my sister but has also had m/c of her own. I guess not.
> 
> I am still charting with FF. The OPK is getting darker and I am getting lots of EWCM. We have been getting busy a lot this cycle. Can't wait for O day!
> 
> ETA, in case you're wondering, my name isn't Ellis. I didn't want to put my name on it so I put the first name I heard on there. Lol.
> 
> You could just make a new FF account up so that she wouldn't have the link?
> 
> Deb - am looking forward to seeing todays test.
> 
> I want to thank you all. You are all so sweet and since you are happy I will stay here with you all. It's where I feel most comfortable as I know you all and still don't feel comfortable letting myself think this pregnancy will be successful. I have my midwife booking appt this morning which is earlier than I wanted.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: everyone and deb I see something x


----------



## tinybutterfly

good luck at the apointment Vickie!!!! what will they be doing at the first apointment?


----------



## debgreasby

OMG! :bfp:

Ok the picture is awful, but it's definitely pink. DH can see it too :)
Did an ASDA test too but the line is mega faint and my phone cam won't pick it up!

Please tell me i'm not imagining it!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0456.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> OMG! :bfp:
> 
> Ok the picture is awful, but it's definitely pink. DH can see it too :)
> Did an ASDA test too but the line is mega faint and my phone cam won't pick it up!
> 
> Please tell me i'm not imagining it!!!!!

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

I just knew this was your month!!!!

OMG! OMG! OMG! :wohoo: I'm SOOOO excited! :yipee:

:hugs: CONGRATS, Deb! :hugs:

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## TripleB

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Congrats Deb, so so deserved! Over the moon for you hun. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

TB - it takes forever. They give you your maternity notes but you have to go through your whole family history as well as all your previous pregnancies with any problems in them - it's going to take ages for me lol.

Deb - I knew you were this month. I see it better on the small picture xxx Congratulations - am so so thrilled for you, now come and join our graduates thread.


----------



## cla

congrats hun iam over the moon for you. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

heres my chart

My FF Chart


----------



## Vickieh1981

Deb I tweaked it a bit but not sure how much better it is as the original is a bit blurry but I definitely see it.


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks hunni. It's as clear as day IRL. FX it gets darker. Got cramps still, hope it's just minigreasby getting comfy :)


----------



## Megg33k

Even easier to see now!!! :yipee:


----------



## cla

i can see it more to:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Invert :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0456.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mushmouth

i see it, I see it :happydance: fingers SO tightly crossed!


----------



## Megg33k

:yipee:


----------



## debgreasby

Invert :happydance:


----------



## aussiettc

OMG deb, congratulations honey.

It is now official i need to get my eyes tested again and a new pair of glasses. I can only just see it on the tweeked one, i can't see it on any of the others:dohh:


----------



## debgreasby

it's ok - i can barely see it on screen and i have better than 20-20 vision!


----------



## Rmar

Congrats Deb. Welcome to existance minigreasby!


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg Deb!!!!! congratulations on your Bday BFP!!!!!


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> OMG! :bfp:
> 
> Ok the picture is awful, but it's definitely pink. DH can see it too :)
> Did an ASDA test too but the line is mega faint and my phone cam won't pick it up!
> 
> Please tell me i'm not imagining it!!!!!

BLOODY HELL DEB!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Hun!!! xx

:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

You lot are being so nice, you're making me cry! Bloody hormones!


----------



## hoping:)

OMG!!! Congrats on your Birthday :bfp: Deb:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Tulip

OMG I KNEW IT! Got a text from Petitpas on behalf of Megg and actually jumped up and down in the busy stop queue before bursting into tears! Well done Deb! xxxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Tulip said:


> OMG I KNEW IT! Got a text from Petitpas on behalf of Megg and actually jumped up and down in the busy stop queue before bursting into tears! Well done Deb! xxxxxxx

LMAO Nik, you're a nutter! Thanks for making me buy FRER lol :kiss:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Congratulations on your :BFP: hun xx


----------



## Tulip

debgreasby said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> OMG I KNEW IT! Got a text from Petitpas on behalf of Megg and actually jumped up and down in the busy stop queue before bursting into tears! Well done Deb! xxxxxxx
> 
> LMAO Nik, you're a nutter! Thanks for making me buy FRER lol :kiss:Click to expand...

Any time :D Stick beany, stick! xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: deb I knew it xxxx


----------



## parkgirl

Woo Hoo!!! Congrats on the :bfp: deb!!!!!


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi Girls

Could do with a bit of advice if poss please ...........

This is my first cycle of charting and using OPK's and so far I thought it was quite easy to get the hang off, till now that is :blush:

Im currently on CD10 and started using my OPK's yesterday as per the instructions for a 26/27 day cycle. 
So yesterday it was negative and today it was still negative but there is deffo now a second line there just much lighter than the test line 

Was just wondering if anyone knew if that means it will now deffo turn to positive and if so how quick it changes? Can it change as quick as a few hours or am I better off not testing again till the same time tomorrow? 
As were going away for the weekend and sharing a room with my mum, after tomorrow :sex: is out the window till Sunday evening so if we were to dtd tonight and tomorrow and i Ov'd between fri-sun would we still be in with a chance or would we have lost our chance this month? 
Thanks in advance ladies 

:dust: to all 

PS my chart looks a little weird to alot of others ive seem could anyone take a quick look and let me know if it looks like i might be doing something wrong ?


PJ 
xxxxxxx


----------



## debgreasby

the opk can change anywhere from a few hours to a few days. Do u use the cheap ones?
I personally use them once a day till the line starts getting darker then 2-3 times a day till positive the once a day till lines fade.

Your chart looks ok - pre OV temps can be a bit all over the place. DTD tonight, tomorrow and Sunday definitely. 

Good luck x


----------



## pjfunnybunny

I got them from the internet so yeah I guess they are the cheaper ones

Thank you so much for your reply, will start doing it twice a day i think till i get a positive 

PJ xx


----------



## debgreasby

You're welcome .. good luck to you!


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Thank you and a happy and healthy pregnancy to you  xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Check me out ;)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0468.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Megg33k

debgreasby said:


> Check me out ;)

:yipee: EEEEEK! YAY!!! :wohoo:


----------



## tinybutterfly

niiiiiiiiiiiiiice Deb!!! whiiiii


----------



## TripleB

Love it Deb! Loving your PMA too - good on you hun! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiiice Deb!!! whiiiii

You should really change posh's name to the preggo color too! :) You might have missed her announcement last week.

How're you feeling lately? Excited about the upcoming IVF? :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Love the digi deb :yipee: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> niiiiiiiiiiiiiice Deb!!! whiiiii
> 
> You should really change posh's name to the preggo color too! :) You might have missed her announcement last week.
> 
> How're you feeling lately? Excited about the upcoming IVF? :hugs:Click to expand...

poshy? really? aaaaaaaw YAY!!!!

i thought about her when i changed my siggie for Deb and wondered 
"how is she doing, haven't seen her around in a bit"

see, must have missed it idd


AFM, yeaaaaaaaah, excited!!!!!!!!!!! unbelieveable!!!!!
i take my pill earlier and earlier every day in the firm belief that the days will go by sooner LOL

and i have good hopes, i'm already looking into those cute baby shoes (bobux), every child in day care has them,
they're sooo adorable...
i even got OH into picking them out... if it's a girl he wants to go all pink on her, the poor thing lol!
anyway, i already have my wishlists made here and there, if that isn't PMA i don't know what is haha


----------



## Vickieh1981

Loving the digi Debs.


----------



## roonsma

debgreasby said:


> Check me out ;)

Lovin' the Digi Deb! xx:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> niiiiiiiiiiiiiice Deb!!! whiiiii
> 
> You should really change posh's name to the preggo color too! :) You might have missed her announcement last week.
> 
> How're you feeling lately? Excited about the upcoming IVF? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> poshy? really? aaaaaaaw YAY!!!!
> 
> i thought about her when i changed my siggie for Deb and wondered
> "how is she doing, haven't seen her around in a bit"
> 
> see, must have missed it idd
> 
> 
> AFM, yeaaaaaaaah, excited!!!!!!!!!!! unbelieveable!!!!!
> i take my pill earlier and earlier every day in the firm belief that the days will go by sooner LOL
> 
> and i have good hopes, i'm already looking into those cute baby shoes (bobux), every child in day care has them,
> they're sooo adorable...
> i even got OH into picking them out... if it's a girl he wants to go all pink on her, the poor thing lol!
> anyway, i already have my wishlists made here and there, if that isn't PMA i don't know what is hahaClick to expand...

Yep, Posh is 6 weeks today! :yipee:

I just looked those shoes up... SUPER CUTE! Love that!!! I think I'm almost as excited about you starting IVF as you are. You're going to be holding your little one SO soon!!! I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

has anyone heard from sparklybutt??? is she OK?


----------



## Megg33k

She posted in her journal at 2:09am my time... So, about 17 hours ago. I'm guessing she's probably okay.




Sparkly said:


> Okay Megg.....I'd prefer the coast though....:) :hugs:
> 
> I've woken up stiff today, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch!!!!! I'm thinking swimming, steam room and sunbed this morning :thumbup: I have pains in muscles I didn't even know I'd been exercising!!!!
> 
> My DS woke us at 4.30am, the injury on his leg (remember....the ravine!!) was hurting him again....DH had a good looksy...and pus is coming out again ffs!! so it looks like I'll have to try and get him in the docs this afternoon...is not it's a trip to the walk-in centre....so i'm knackered this morning too...we have 11 dogs here atm and none of them wake us in the night lol!! Just a 17 yo :haha:
> 
> xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

grmbl, i can't stand this anymore
4th night or so now that i just can't sleep bc of allergy issues
i have no idea where i left my medication (inhalor), i've searched the whole house already,
but i can't sleep without it, so here i am...
so frustrating, now i know why ppl deprived of sleep go crazy
i just had a crying spell bc i just want to sleep
mission tomorrow (in daylight) search everywhere again, if all else fails go to my parents
and hope i left it there, if not, use my mom's inhalor (we have the same one)


----------



## aussiettc

:thumbup:Just think its the universe getting you ready for the little bundle you are going to create with the IVF


----------



## tinybutterfly

LOL, the silver lining... you haz found it!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Posh and Deb!!!

Yay for starting IVF tiny cant wait. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## tinybutterfly

and what about you Amy? are you starting soon or waiting a little more?



afm: whoaaaaa only 2 more weeks of pill taking!
yeppie!
and i cleaned our bathroom thoroughly today *proud* lol
i just wish i could actually smell how nice and fresh it is, don't you just hate it that you get used to
the smell after just a few minutes


----------



## hoping:)

wow... only 2 more weeks TB:happydance: FX for first round success! 

AFM: I am sooo tired! Yesterday I was passed out in bed by 6pm and today I can barely keep my eyes open. I feel like after the miscarriage my symptoms are coming back but in backwards order:haha: I guess I will be a little messed up for a bit. I did take an hpt and it was negative so at least my hcg level is down... hopefully that means af is not too far out:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

It took a good long while for my symptoms to dissipate too, hoping! :hugs: I thought it was the worst kick in the teeth of it all... but they did go after a few weeks!

So glad time is passing quickly, TB! Excited for you!

:hugs: Amy! Missed you!


----------



## puppymom32

tinybutterfly said:


> and what about you Amy? are you starting soon or waiting a little more?
> 
> 
> 
> afm: whoaaaaa only 2 more weeks of pill taking!
> yeppie!
> and i cleaned our bathroom thoroughly today *proud* lol
> i just wish i could actually smell how nice and fresh it is, don't you just hate it that you get used to
> the smell after just a few minutes


Yep waiting until I come up with the money so hopefully it will be next summer.


----------



## hoping:)

it does suck having symptoms but not the pregnancy to go along with it. My symptoms stopped for the first 2 weeks after the miscarriage but I guess they are not done with me yet:dohh:

Puppymom- good luck with saving for IVF... I hope the funds start stacking up quick:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ same! may you win the lottery Amy!


hoping, yep, time is going quickly, i'm so pleased
i do hope it's first round lucky but reading around on the interwebs taught me it's rare,
should stop reading about it bc my doc has good hopes, so i should too!

and i know what you mean about the symptoms but not the pregnancy, i've had that too.
the only symptom i liked having (and i had it for months after) was bigger boobs hehe,
i actually filled a bra for once lol


----------



## Megg33k

Since chart stalking is what we do... Who better to ask? Thanks in advance! Love you all to bits! :hugs:

I have a problem! I was playing with my chart... and there's 1 temp (an important one) that I'm not 100% sure about. The temp on CD25 could be one of two things. I remember one of them absolutely... but I have a nagging recollection of an alternate temp that day... so much that I even know what it was. I have 97.47 and 97.21. I can't tell you what times they were taken... I haven't a clue! Here's the problem: I have to get my progesterone checked at 7dpo. Well... that temp determines my entire chart! I WILL get crosshairs tomorrow as long as my temp isn't below 97.3. BUT! Where will I get them? Here's what I'm looking at:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4100/4823417787_59fcce9376_b.jpg

So, which do I use??? I don't know what to do! 3 days is huge when it comes to the progesterone test!

P.S. The temp I'm sure I got was the higher one... but I really do seem to remember the lower one too!


----------



## tinybutterfly

in cases like that i take the average, which is 97.34


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> in cases like that i take the average, which is 97.34

Hmmm... Interesting thought! I wonder what that would do to it! *goes to see*


----------



## tinybutterfly

*wants to see too*


AFM, some ppl are true idiots... shame i can't share more
but i'll pm anyone with an interest XD


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> *wants to see too*
> 
> 
> AFM, some ppl are true idiots... shame i can't share more
> but i'll pm anyone with an interest XD

I tried the medium temp and it still puts it on CD25. I really don't think that's right anymore. I'll explain why in a copy/paste from my journal. But, I'm putting it behind a spoiler tag, because its long!


Spoiler
So, as you might remember, there was some speculation on whether or not I ovulated last cycle. I took Provera to bring on AF... and it sort of seemed like I might have possibly ovulated shortly after starting my doses... around CD28. 

Well, Kevin and I were scrutinizing my chart, and its starting to seem more likely that O was 2 days ago... rather than 5. My boobs only started to hurt this morning... I've had heartburn for 2 days straight... I recall 1 instance of a bit of ovary twinginess super late on CD27/really early morning on CD28... like 3-5am-ish. Not sure exactly what time. I found a note I'd made that I had a tiny bit of spotting again on CD26 and had forgotten to mark on the chart. Stuff like that!

If I did ovulate last month on CD28... like I maybe possibly could have... then this would be a new post-2nd-loss pattern. I don't want to think about a CD28 ovulation being "normal" for me now... but its better than NO ovulation. I mean, at least I'd have a chance even if I have to wait a while for it each cycle.

This is what a CD28 O looks like compared to last cycle's possible CD28 O:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4824308280_4bc7a0bc8b_b.jpg

I've also come to decide that I'd rather take my chance of getting my progesterone checked too late at 10dpo than too early at 4dpo. It seems to rise slowly and takes longer to fall... So, late looks like it would be better than early. Info found on this chart:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/55/MenstrualCycle3.png

I would honestly rather it had been CD28... because I'd be in with more of a chance. I mean, the twingy feeling I got was barely CD28... only CD28 in the technical sense. So, we'd have had sex about 36 hours prior to that! That gives me a way better chance than the 72 hours I was looking at with a CD25 ovulation.

P.S. Sooooo totally interested in that PM! :winkwink: Please to be sending it!


----------



## Rmar

I need some chart stalking. I don't know if I have ovulated or will ovulate soon. The first chart is with nothing changed. My temperature has risen before I got positives on an OPK. When I add a positive OPK on the day that I didn't test, it gives me an ovulation for CD15, which makes more sense with my temperature, CM, CP and my ovulation pain. If I took out all OPK's it gives me the same date.

Which chart makes more sense?

ETA. Oops I forgot to add my charts, lol.
 



Attached Files:







Chart.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar said:


> I need some chart stalking. I don't know if I have ovulated or will ovulate soon. The first chart is with nothing changed. My temperature has risen before I got positives on an OPK. When I add a positive OPK on the day that I didn't test, it gives me an ovulation for CD15, which makes more sense with my temperature, CM, CP and my ovulation pain. If I took out all OPK's it gives me the same date.
> 
> Which chart makes more sense?
> 
> ETA. Oops I forgot to add my charts, lol.

That's a tough one!!! :wacko: Looks like your chart has been talking to mine! EEK! I don't know, sweetie! I think the CH's look right on the right-hand chart! I wish I had better advice! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

*meggles*, i agree, your later O date seems more plausible
and with all the twinges around that time, definatly!

i'll pm you in a bit, and tell me if i'm overreacting, it might just be the pill 
that makes me think like that haha

*rmar*, i think with the CH's it looks good so far
it's a bit waiting to see what your other temps will do, ff might change it's mind


----------



## debgreasby

Hope ur ok TB .. here have a :hug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks Deb!!!
yay for not smoking for 5 days, that's almost a week!!!


just need to breaaaaathe, relaaaax...iiiiin and oooouuuut!


----------



## Megg33k

TB - Thank hun! Definitely not overreacting to the PM! Promise! *squiggles to you*

Deb - Woohoo for 5 days! Good girl! You're doing quite well! I have an idea of how hard it is!

AFM... Another high temp!!! :yipee: Higher today that before!!! I only just got my 3 hours... maybe 15 min over... but I'm still pretty confident in it! Funny thing... If I put "watery CM" down for CD25 or CD26 it gives me solid CH's for CD25... but no "watery CM" on CD26 and I get dotted CH's for CD28. WTF? How does that matter so much?

I honestly just sort of stopped checking my CM because I was so defeated by then! So, its very confusing! So bizarre that even FF doesn't know if it wants me to be 3dpo or 6dpo. Any advice?


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think it looks perfect the way it is now, like text book chart! win!

oooh i'm post #5000 on page #500

i LOVE the number 5 and products of 5 lol


----------



## Firedancer41

tinybutterfly said:


> i think it looks perfect the way it is now, like text book chart! win!
> 
> oooh i'm post #5000 on page #500
> 
> i LOVE the number 5 and products of 5 lol

Ooh, maybe that means quintuplets in your future! :haha: At any rate, #5000 on page 500 sounds lucky to me!


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> i think it looks perfect the way it is now, like text book chart! win!
> 
> oooh i'm post #5000 on page #500
> 
> i LOVE the number 5 and products of 5 lol

Thank you! I have to agree! it is pretty textbook right now... That's why I'm so confused by the dotted CH's! What does it want from me? LOL

I'm also a "5" girl... I'm just a tad short of being totally OCD with it! I tend to eat things in bites of 5, chew multiples of 5 times, etc. No, I'm not turning light switches off and on 5 times or washing my hands 5 times... but I feel that it wouldn't take much of a shove to land me in that position! LOL I don't know what it is about 5... but I agree! I love it too! And, I love that you noticed you were post 5000 on page 500! :yipee:


----------



## maaybe2010

Does anyone have any opinions to my chart so far?
It says CD16 should be OV but it's not, it's normally CD14 O:)

I've only had one period since MC so this is my first cycle :)

Megg your chart looks good from where I'm sitting :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

You chart looks pretty good so far! Temps are too erratic or anything! You should be aware that your normal O day could change post-loss. It seems that mine was CD16 before the 2nd loss, and not it appears to be CD28! :dohh: 

Thanks about my chart! I'm pretty happy with it... but I feel I waited an eternity to see those crosshairs! Its very difficult when I'm used to being due for AF on CD28 and now I'm 3dpo at CD31! If I weren't charting, I'd probably think my period was late and would be testing like mad! That is why I can never stop! LOL


----------



## maaybe2010

Omg if I OV much later I'll be sat here going mad!!! :haha:
Praying so hard for that eggy :)

I know imagine!
I'd be the same, we'd be like omg we're so and so late but getting :bfn:
Good thing to know I think, I hate false hope!

:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed! I hope you don't have to wait long... but I'm coming to terms with my new O day! Its awful... but its better than nothing at all!

I can see why FF is confused on my O day! 

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4827497798_92aa394cb4_b.jpg

How on earth can it match up to both overlays so well???

Any new opinions after seeing that? I still don't know!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Firedancer41 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> i think it looks perfect the way it is now, like text book chart! win!
> 
> oooh i'm post #5000 on page #500
> 
> i LOVE the number 5 and products of 5 lol
> 
> Ooh, maybe that means quintuplets in your future! :haha: At any rate, #5000 on page 500 sounds lucky to me!Click to expand...

quintuplets, omg *imagines*...... *places ads for nannies just in case*
lol, if it means something lucky, it should mean i have 15 eggs haha
or 5 for the freezer... or a bfp on the 10th of the month haha



Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> i think it looks perfect the way it is now, like text book chart! win!
> 
> oooh i'm post #5000 on page #500
> 
> i LOVE the number 5 and products of 5 lol
> 
> Thank you! I have to agree! it is pretty textbook right now... That's why I'm so confused by the dotted CH's! What does it want from me? LOL
> 
> I'm also a "5" girl... I'm just a tad short of being totally OCD with it! I tend to eat things in bites of 5, chew multiples of 5 times, etc. No, I'm not turning light switches off and on 5 times or washing my hands 5 times... but I feel that it wouldn't take much of a shove to land me in that position! LOL I don't know what it is about 5... but I agree! I love it too! And, I love that you noticed you were post 5000 on page 500! :yipee:Click to expand...

i'm too greedy to eat like that lol
i'm mainly obsessed with 5 in dates etc, being born may 1985 and all (not the 5th, too bad lol).
i differ 10 yrs with my one cousin and 20 with another (13 with the middle one, what a shame right? LOL)
and i would have loved to differ 25 with my own little one but well, i'll have to settle for 25+1, i'll live



maaybe2010 said:


> Does anyone have any opinions to my chart so far?
> It says CD16 should be OV but it's not, it's normally CD14 O:)
> 
> I've only had one period since MC so this is my first cycle :)
> 
> :flower:

you'll see what your temp does, but my cycles after mc were a bit out of whack, esp the first few, so it can happen that you ovulate later or earlier
than you'd expect :)


----------



## maaybe2010

tinybutterfly said:


> Firedancer41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> i think it looks perfect the way it is now, like text book chart! win!
> 
> oooh i'm post #5000 on page #500
> 
> i LOVE the number 5 and products of 5 lol
> 
> Ooh, maybe that means quintuplets in your future! :haha: At any rate, #5000 on page 500 sounds lucky to me!Click to expand...
> 
> quintuplets, omg *imagines*...... *places ads for nannies just in case*
> lol, if it means something lucky, it should mean i have 15 eggs haha
> or 5 for the freezer... or a bfp on the 10th of the month haha
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> i think it looks perfect the way it is now, like text book chart! win!
> 
> oooh i'm post #5000 on page #500
> 
> i LOVE the number 5 and products of 5 lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I have to agree! it is pretty textbook right now... That's why I'm so confused by the dotted CH's! What does it want from me? LOL
> 
> I'm also a "5" girl... I'm just a tad short of being totally OCD with it! I tend to eat things in bites of 5, chew multiples of 5 times, etc. No, I'm not turning light switches off and on 5 times or washing my hands 5 times... but I feel that it wouldn't take much of a shove to land me in that position! LOL I don't know what it is about 5... but I agree! I love it too! And, I love that you noticed you were post 5000 on page 500! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm too greedy to eat like that lol
> i'm mainly obsessed with 5 in dates etc, being born may 1985 and all (not the 5th, too bad lol).
> i differ 10 yrs with my one cousin and 20 with another (13 with the middle one, what a shame right? LOL)
> and i would have loved to differ 25 with my own little one but well, i'll have to settle for 25+1, i'll live
> 
> *
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> ↑
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions to my chart so far?
> It says CD16 should be OV but it's not, it's normally CD14
> 
> I've only had one period since MC so this is my first cycle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you'll see what your temp does, but my cycles after mc were a bit out of whack, esp the first few, so it can happen that you ovulate later or earlier
> than you'd expect *Click to expand...



I realise now I've been a bit niave thinking everything would go back to normal :( 

Although I'm still gona hope it does. . . how can I plan DTD when I don't know when I'm gona ovulate!! Arrggh! :haha:

x x x x x x x x


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ you BD like bunnies hahahaha



afm: i have a problem... so i'm on the pill to put my cycle on non-active untill the fertility
clinic opens again in august, but this morning when i went to the toilet i noticed there was
quite alot of pinkish discharge when i wiped, not just spotting, this was more.

i'm going to call my doctor tonight (if i call this morning i get her hubby on the phone,
who's also a doctor but...is different...ya know hehe),
asking if i should be worried, if i should take two pills instead of one.
i read that inbetween bleedings can happen first few months on the pill but i don't know
what it does to your body, i don't need my body to have flare-ups of getting fertile
not NOW anyway, but if it's just bleeding and it keeps on non-active then i don't mind so much


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi Ladies 

Help neeeded if poss please .............


I'll try to cut a long story short .............. this is my first cycle of charting temps and using opks and im already in a pickle. 

I used an opk friday at 1pm which was negative and then I went away for the weekend so was unable to chart temps or use opks. 

On the sunday I had some white sticky discharge so I think i may have ov'd on saturday (CD13 of 26/27 day cycles) so I used an opk when I got home and agan negative. Does anyone know firstly if the CM changes that quickly to sticky ?

So .............. not knowing whether or not I ov'd and missed it or whether im still waiting i wanted to make sure that I was at least spot on with my temps but now even thats gone wrong 

I always set my alarm for 8.30 to temp but this morn I woke at 6.45 and took it and it was 35.45 then after falling back to sleep and taking it again at 8.30 when my alarm went off it was 36.41, which one should I use? 

Thanks Ladies 

to all 

PJ xxx


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ you BD like bunnies hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> afm: i have a problem... so i'm on the pill to put my cycle on non-active untill the fertility
> clinic opens again in august, but this morning when i went to the toilet i noticed there was
> quite alot of pinkish discharge when i wiped, not just spotting, this was more.
> 
> i'm going to call my doctor tonight (if i call this morning i get her hubby on the phone,
> who's also a doctor but...is different...ya know hehe),
> asking if i should be worried, if i should take two pills instead of one.
> i read that inbetween bleedings can happen first few months on the pill but i don't know
> what it does to your body, i don't need my body to have flare-ups of getting fertile
> not NOW anyway, but if it's just bleeding and it keeps on non-active then i don't mind so much

Its probably just breakthrough bleeding... and it shouldn't mean that you're fertile. But definitely best to call and get your questions answered by a real doctor... I only play one on the internet! *big hugs*



pjfunnybunny said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Help neeeded if poss please .............
> 
> 
> I'll try to cut a long story short .............. this is my first cycle of charting temps and using opks and im already in a pickle.
> 
> I used an opk friday at 1pm which was negative and then I went away for the weekend so was unable to chart temps or use opks.
> 
> On the sunday I had some white sticky discharge so I think i may have ov'd on saturday (CD13 of 26/27 day cycles) so I used an opk when I got home and agan negative. Does anyone know firstly if the CM changes that quickly to sticky ?
> 
> So .............. not knowing whether or not I ov'd and missed it or whether im still waiting i wanted to make sure that I was at least spot on with my temps but now even thats gone wrong
> 
> I always set my alarm for 8.30 to temp but this morn I woke at 6.45 and took it and it was 35.45 then after falling back to sleep and taking it again at 8.30 when my alarm went off it was 36.41, which one should I use?
> 
> Thanks Ladies
> 
> to all
> 
> PJ xxx

It can change the quickly! You should use the 8:30 temp. Its was taken under circumstances that most closely resemble your normal temping habits. Waking up for a few moments certainly isn't enough to throw things off! Use the 36.41! :hugs: No worries! :thumbup:

P.S. I do see the irony in telling you not to worry... Do as I say, not as I do! I'll learn to take my own advice one day... in the far off future!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> Its probably just breakthrough bleeding... and it shouldn't mean that you're fertile. But definitely best to call and get your questions answered by a real doctor... I only play one on the internet! *big hugs*

hehe me too, where did you get your degree? i went to UEMW (the University of Earth in the Milky Way galaxy) also known as Google University, great school!

it's a tricky breakthrough bc it appears now after i started my 2nd strip,
in normal pill taking you take one, take a break, get a bleed, start another strip.
but i can't do this obviously. google said that if the breakthrough happens when
you started to take another strip right after the other it might be your body
forcing you to have period... now that would just be a typical kim's-body-move lol
which is why i'm going to ask my gp if i should take two pills a day instead of one, or alternate, 1 - 2 - 1 - 2 - ... if it hasn't stopped by tomorrow

bring on the evening! the weather looks sucky anyway haha


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Its probably just breakthrough bleeding... and it shouldn't mean that you're fertile. But definitely best to call and get your questions answered by a real doctor... I only play one on the internet! *big hugs*
> 
> hehe me too, where did you get your degree? i went to UEMW (the University of Earth in the Milky Way galaxy) also known as Google University, great school!
> 
> it's a tricky breakthrough bc it appears now after i started my 2nd strip,
> in normal pill taking you take one, take a break, get a bleed, start another strip.
> but i can't do this obviously. google said that if the breakthrough happens when
> you started to take another strip right after the other it might be your body
> forcing you to have period... now that would just be a typical kim's-body-move lol
> which is why i'm going to ask my gp if i should take two pills a day instead of one, or alternate, 1 - 2 - 1 - 2 - ... if it hasn't stopped by tomorrow
> 
> bring on the evening! the weather looks sucky anyway hahaClick to expand...

That's where I went to school too! Funny! Small world! :rofl:

I see! I didn't realize you were doing 2 packs back-to-back! Hmm... I see what you mean! I hope they can advise you! :hugs:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

pjfunnybunny said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Help neeeded if poss please .............
> 
> 
> I'll try to cut a long story short .............. this is my first cycle of charting temps and using opks and im already in a pickle.
> 
> I used an opk friday at 1pm which was negative and then I went away for the weekend so was unable to chart temps or use opks.
> 
> On the sunday I had some white sticky discharge so I think i may have ov'd on saturday (CD13 of 26/27 day cycles) so I used an opk when I got home and agan negative. Does anyone know firstly if the CM changes that quickly to sticky ?
> 
> So .............. not knowing whether or not I ov'd and missed it or whether im still waiting i wanted to make sure that I was at least spot on with my temps but now even thats gone wrong
> 
> I always set my alarm for 8.30 to temp but this morn I woke at 6.45 and took it and it was 35.45 then after falling back to sleep and taking it again at 8.30 when my alarm went off it was 36.41, which one should I use?
> 
> Thanks Ladies
> 
> to all
> 
> PJ xxx

It can change the quickly! You should use the 8:30 temp. Its was taken under circumstances that most closely resemble your normal temping habits. Waking up for a few moments certainly isn't enough to throw things off! Use the 36.41! :hugs: No worries! :thumbup:

P.S. I do see the irony in telling you not to worry... Do as I say, not as I do! I'll learn to take my own advice one day... in the far off future![/QUOTE]

Thank you so much  

Dont know about you but at my sex ed classes they never said it was gonna be this hard and confusing :-( 
xx


----------



## Megg33k

pjfunnybunny said:


> pjfunnybunny said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Help neeeded if poss please .............
> 
> 
> I'll try to cut a long story short .............. this is my first cycle of charting temps and using opks and im already in a pickle.
> 
> I used an opk friday at 1pm which was negative and then I went away for the weekend so was unable to chart temps or use opks.
> 
> On the sunday I had some white sticky discharge so I think i may have ov'd on saturday (CD13 of 26/27 day cycles) so I used an opk when I got home and agan negative. Does anyone know firstly if the CM changes that quickly to sticky ?
> 
> So .............. not knowing whether or not I ov'd and missed it or whether im still waiting i wanted to make sure that I was at least spot on with my temps but now even thats gone wrong
> 
> I always set my alarm for 8.30 to temp but this morn I woke at 6.45 and took it and it was 35.45 then after falling back to sleep and taking it again at 8.30 when my alarm went off it was 36.41, which one should I use?
> 
> Thanks Ladies
> 
> to all
> 
> PJ xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> It can change the quickly! You should use the 8:30 temp. Its was taken under circumstances that most closely resemble your normal temping habits. Waking up for a few moments certainly isn't enough to throw things off! Use the 36.41! :hugs: No worries! :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. I do see the irony in telling you not to worry... Do as I say, not as I do! I'll learn to take my own advice one day... in the far off future!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Dont know about you but at my sex ed classes they never said it was gonna be this hard and confusing :-(
> xxClick to expand...

Nope, mine didn't foretell of the difficulties either! Damn them and their lies! :haha:


----------



## dawny690

Right girls quick question when do you think I should do opk's every other day or every 3 days along with temping obviously some days temps might have to be adjusted due to work xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Hi dawny:) I usually test every other day until the line starts getting darker and then I switch to once or twice a day... Good luck this cycle:thumbup:

TB- less than 2 weeks until IVF :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

When would you start what cd cos somedays when im on a long day at work I wont be able to do the opk's but can temp. Also we are going to :sex: every other day hubby doesn't know yet but I know if wont mind as he could do everyday if he was allowed :rofl: Xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

the first schedule my gyn gave me said to test with OPK's starting CD11
continue untill positive, then do it 3 days in a row and take a test 14 days later if af hasn't appeared yet


-------------------
yay, no more bleed, guess i'm good then
10 days untill i start the ivf cycle, whiiii
wish i could place it on FB in a subtle way but i know myself,
if ppl ask me what it was about i would'nt know what to say lol


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Right girls quick question when do you think I should do opk's every other day or every 3 days along with temping obviously some days temps might have to be adjusted due to work xxxx

I did mine at 6pm every evening from day 9. Then once they started darkening up I did about 3 a day so as not to miss the surge.

I hope everyone is all well. I have not been around much. Am a bit pessimistic at the moment. I know this will sound weird but when I lost the first baby and when Isabella died I got a weird like electric shock feeling across my tummy which I had't had before and I maintain that was the moment they died and were taken to heaven (I know that sounds silly).

I had the same feeling last night and have slight tinge to my cm this morning. I think I am going to book a private scan because my next one isn't until 9th August. Am I mad?


----------



## tinybutterfly

you're not mad for wanting reassurance!

just remember that when the gate was closed in the cemetary and you had to walk
the same path you took when you burried Isabella... your baby was fine on the scan


i know for a fact that when i'm preggers i'll be getting scans whenever i can,
daddy-in-law is head of a department in hospital, sure he can arrange something right?
i demand an ultrasound machine on his floor so i can check weekly!


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's true. I can only hope that everything is okay. I couldn't book a private scan as they were full and I don't really want to ring EPU because they will say I have one booked already but that is 10 days away. I really am going insane. My scan was supposed to be 8 weeks.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think... what i would do in cases like this.... is lie
i'd to go the ER and say i've had cramping and some blood loss and ask if they can 
check with a scan if all is fine.

don't know how fast ER works over there but here it's pretty fast, we were seen immediatly
and sent to the gyn department for a scan, and knew the devastating news an hour later.
of course, if you have to go sit there half a day and you're not even sure they'll do a scan,
it's quite pointless of course.

don't gyn's have a free day you can go see them where you don't need an apointment?
in one of the local hospitals here they have saturday morning for consultations where
you don't have to make an apointment beforehand, you just go and tell them what you want.
i've been there before with a pregnancy scare (although i was hopeful, but still doing my internship and would have had to hide it) and they took bloods and scan no problem.

or ehm... you can take the ferry to my country and i'll take you to my doc hehe


----------



## Megg33k

I'd be too paranoid to lie about cramps and bleeding! I've had people tell me the same thing before when I've been worried about past pregnancies! But, if I duck out on something because I have a fake headache, it never fails that I get a real one! So, *I* would be too neurotic to do that! But, that being said... Lots of women do lie about it to get what they want, and nothing bad ever seems to come of it. So, I guess I'm just being silly! Its like "jinxing it" if you buy stuff before a certain week of the pregnancy... None of it can really influence the outcome... but I'll be damned if we don't sometimes feel like it can!

AFM... I'm crampy, got dizzy tonight, my blood sugar was high which is NEVER the case... and I'm so desperate for ONE healthy pregnancy. I've been fighting a nervous breakdown all night because I'm so fecking sick of waiting! :hissy:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i understand the jinxing bit, i thought about it too afterwards



i have a question... it's going to sound stupid that i don't know this
but i've never taken the pill before (i had the implant) so i really have no clue.

so if you stop taking the pill, when can i except af to arrive?
i know it's in the next week, gyn said within 5 days
but i'm wondering, is it possible that they start the 1st or 2nd day after you stopped?


----------



## Rmar

Mine always seemed to start on the Tuesday when I started skipping it from the Saturday onwards. I think that everyone is different so it could be possible to get it the day after you don't take it.


----------



## Firedancer41

Vickieh1981 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Right girls quick question when do you think I should do opk's every other day or every 3 days along with temping obviously some days temps might have to be adjusted due to work xxxx
> 
> I did mine at 6pm every evening from day 9. Then once they started darkening up I did about 3 a day so as not to miss the surge.
> 
> I hope everyone is all well. I have not been around much. Am a bit pessimistic at the moment. I know this will sound weird but when I lost the first baby and when Isabella died I got a weird like electric shock feeling across my tummy which I had't had before and I maintain that was the moment they died and were taken to heaven (I know that sounds silly).
> 
> I had the same feeling last night and have slight tinge to my cm this morning. I think I am going to book a private scan because my next one isn't until 9th August. Am I mad?Click to expand...

You are not mad at all, just being cautious, as I think we all are or will be...
I have a book on pregnancy after loss and it states how many women are often checking for spotting, and every cramp or twinge sends them into a panic; I'm like, OMG that is me!! I hope you get some reassurance and peace with an earlier scan.

AFM, my dr. tried to find the HB by doppler yesterday (isn't that early? I am 8 weeks by LMP and only 7 weeks by ov date) and since he couldn't I am going for an U/S this afternoon. Scared but excited-having dh come with me for support...


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ i understand the jinxing bit, i thought about it too afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> i have a question... it's going to sound stupid that i don't know this
> but i've never taken the pill before (i had the implant) so i really have no clue.
> 
> so if you stop taking the pill, when can i except af to arrive?
> i know it's in the next week, gyn said within 5 days
> but i'm wondering, is it possible that they start the 1st or 2nd day after you stopped?

That's not stupid. I've only ever taken it for 5 days in my entire life... but I think AF showed for me about 3 days after I stopped... and it was awful. But, not everyone has it awful like I did. I reacted very badly to the pills... So, I imagine that had something to do with it.


----------



## dawny690

I have no idea how long this cycle will be we :sex: this morning but thinking of starting opk's cd 12 do one in the afternoon before work have been drinking lots of coke today so cant start today :dohh: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Oh ps what does green squares on ff mean again? xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Vicki- I'm sure your little one is doing great but I know how it is to constantly worry. I hope you can schedule a scan soon.

FD- 8 weeks is way too early to hear the heart beat on a doppler... I thought the earliest was around 10 weeks? 

TB- I was on the pill for a couple months and I would get af a day or 2 after I stopped. 

AFM: I am thinking about taking this semester of school off. The semester started the week I began spotting and after the miscarriage I am having such a hard time catching up. It would push my graduation out until January but I guess that isn't so bad if I get a little break to regroup. If I do this we will use my remaining clomid prescription and actively try and then once school starts we will do ntnp until I graduate. Working full time, going to school full time (I go year round) and ttc is just too much at once and I'm not sure I can still keep up:dohh:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've done the ttc-work-uni combo too, it is hard idd, esp with having to deal with the losses too,
i can imagine very well that it becomes too much.
take it easy... graduating now or in january, it doesn't make that much difference


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> I have no idea how long this cycle will be we :sex: this morning but thinking of starting opk's cd 12 do one in the afternoon before work have been drinking lots of coke today so cant start today :dohh: xxxx

Can you not take them when you drink coke? I drank it all the time before getting pregnant.



hoping:) said:


> Vicki- I'm sure your little one is doing great but I know how it is to constantly worry. I hope you can schedule a scan soon.
> 
> FD- 8 weeks is way too early to hear the heart beat on a doppler... I thought the earliest was around 10 weeks?
> 
> TB- I was on the pill for a couple months and I would get af a day or 2 after I stopped.
> 
> AFM: I am thinking about taking this semester of school off. The semester started the week I began spotting and after the miscarriage I am having such a hard time catching up. It would push my graduation out until January but I guess that isn't so bad if I get a little break to regroup. If I do this we will use my remaining clomid prescription and actively try and then once school starts we will do ntnp until I graduate. Working full time, going to school full time (I go year round) and ttc is just too much at once and I'm not sure I can still keep up:dohh:

They have arranged a scan for me on Thursday - so nervous.


----------



## tinybutterfly

dawny690 said:


> Oh ps what does green squares on ff mean again? xxxx

the indication of your fertile period if i'm not mistaken
you get lots of squares though, i usually get 4 :p



FD: bit early for doppler i think, very very hard to find then, even for a pro.
but hey... you got a scan out of it, yay!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how long this cycle will be we :sex: this morning but thinking of starting opk's cd 12 do one in the afternoon before work have been drinking lots of coke today so cant start today :dohh: xxxx
> 
> Can you not take them when you drink coke? I drank it all the time before getting pregnant.Click to expand...

maybe she meant that she already drank alot so it will be too diluted to give an accurate result.

but i must admit, i was surprised too for a minute, 
if coke does do something, tell me bc it's all i drink...i mean... when i had my
lap and dye i brought my own big bottle from home bc i knew all they'd have was water (ew) hahaha


----------



## dawny690

Yes tinybutt you got what I meant lol xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how long this cycle will be we :sex: this morning but thinking of starting opk's cd 12 do one in the afternoon before work have been drinking lots of coke today so cant start today :dohh: xxxx
> 
> Can you not take them when you drink coke? I drank it all the time before getting pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> maybe she meant that she already drank alot so it will be too diluted to give an accurate result.
> 
> but i must admit, i was surprised too for a minute,
> if coke does do something, tell me bc it's all i drink...i mean... when i had my
> lap and dye i brought my own big bottle from home bc i knew all they'd have was water (ew) hahahaClick to expand...

Ahhh gotcha. I live on pepsi max - normally would get through 8 cans a day. Can't drink it since I got pregnant though as it makes me sick lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> They have arranged a scan for me on Thursday - so nervous.

ow, they could squeeze you in after all? awesome!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how long this cycle will be we :sex: this morning but thinking of starting opk's cd 12 do one in the afternoon before work have been drinking lots of coke today so cant start today :dohh: xxxx
> 
> Can you not take them when you drink coke? I drank it all the time before getting pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> maybe she meant that she already drank alot so it will be too diluted to give an accurate result.
> 
> but i must admit, i was surprised too for a minute,
> if coke does do something, tell me bc it's all i drink...i mean... when i had my
> lap and dye i brought my own big bottle from home bc i knew all they'd have was water (ew) hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh gotcha. I live on pepsi max - normally would get through 8 cans a day. Can't drink it since I got pregnant though as it makes me sick lolClick to expand...

what do you drink now? OJ?
i lived on OJ and butter milk when i was preggers, trying to limit my coke intake haha (but not really succeeding, but i wasn't doing bad)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hi, I've been BBT since January but I'm new to fertilityfriend.com. My temps were more consistant before the MC but not so much now. I didn't bother entering data before the MC since things seem to be different now. How long does it take FF to determine if you indeed OV? I usually have a LH surge about CD 11-12 and a spike CD 13-14. I'm now CD 17 and FF doesn't think I OV since my temp dropped after surge and and it took two days to raise back up. What do you gals think? Is this month another bust? :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

I think it might end up setting it to CD15, tbh. Its hard to say. Might take another day... might take 3 more days. FF is a tricky one! Would you like to add your chart to the front page for all the stalkers? :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

I would! Is there anything I need to do to start stalking b.c I would love to compare my chart to some others. :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> I would! Is there anything I need to do to start stalking b.c I would love to compare my chart to some others. :thumpup:

Nope, nothing you need to do! I just have a HUGE list of FF tickers on the front page that links to charts... and we just stalk them at our leisure! :winkwink: Feel free to do so anytime! We love new stalkers!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Also... I just want to say that we have 22 Graduates!!! :yipee:

But, I noticed that moochaha is on CD1 again. If you read this, moochacha... I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

That's a fab stat for this extremely supportive thread. I'm going to go and have a good stalk right now...!

I read about Moochacha on another thread - so sorry hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## TripleB

Like what you've done on the first page Megg (clever lady). Possible ID on your chart too?! Sticky dust hun! xxx


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi All 

Could do with someone taking a look my chart if poss please ............

For those that didnt see my earlier post a few days back Ill give a brief bit of history ........

Started temping this month but I ended up having to go away for the weekend with my mum on some family business and because she doesnt know OH and I are TTC and we were sharing a bed I wasnt able to temp or use OPK's on the saturday or sunday 
As is always the way it was probably the most crucial 2 days as it was CD14/15 and my cycles are usually 26/27 days long. The last opk I used was on fri at 1pm which was negative. On sunday I had some white sticky CM in underwear which ive read is usually after ov so i think i may have ov'd on the saturday. 

Took an OPK on my return on sunday which was again negative. 
Monday and tues my temps are defo higher but today its dipped. 

Im pretty certain that if i did ov on the saturday then we didnt manage to catch the eggy as we only managed to :sex: on the thursday with being away :-( however, itd still be nice to know if thats when I ov'd from a learning point of view 

Does anyone else think i ov'd sat? 
Would it be normal to dip today if it was? 
and when does FF confirm it? or wont it because i missed the crucial temping as im guessing that sunday would have been the 1st day of the three day rise that ive heard people talk about? 

Sorry if i sound really dumb girls, any input would be great 

PJ xxx


----------



## Megg33k

TripleB said:


> Like what you've done on the first page Megg (clever lady). Possible ID on your chart too?! Sticky dust hun! xxx

Thanks, Louise! I miss you, btw! :flower:

I hadn't really considered that today could be an ID! I didn't think it was drastic enough for that. But, I like the way you think... So, sure! :winkwink: Thanks!!! :hugs:



pjfunnybunny said:


> Hi All
> 
> Could do with someone taking a look my chart if poss please ............
> 
> For those that didnt see my earlier post a few days back Ill give a brief bit of history ........
> 
> Started temping this month but I ended up having to go away for the weekend with my mum on some family business and because she doesnt know OH and I are TTC and we were sharing a bed I wasnt able to temp or use OPK's on the saturday or sunday
> As is always the way it was probably the most crucial 2 days as it was CD14/15 and my cycles are usually 26/27 days long. The last opk I used was on fri at 1pm which was negative. On sunday I had some white sticky CM in underwear which ive read is usually after ov so i think i may have ov'd on the saturday.
> 
> Took an OPK on my return on sunday which was again negative.
> Monday and tues my temps are defo higher but today its dipped.
> 
> Im pretty certain that if i did ov on the saturday then we didnt manage to catch the eggy as we only managed to :sex: on the thursday with being away :-( however, itd still be nice to know if thats when I ov'd from a learning point of view
> 
> Does anyone else think i ov'd sat?
> Would it be normal to dip today if it was?
> and when does FF confirm it? or wont it because i missed the crucial temping as im guessing that sunday would have been the 1st day of the three day rise that ive heard people talk about?
> 
> Sorry if i sound really dumb girls, any input would be great
> 
> PJ xxx

It could be anytime between Thur and Sat. There are really too many missing temps to tell yet. It might get more clear as the month progresses though. FF will confirm it as soon as it can. It can take 3 days, sometimes 5-6 days, I even saw it take 9 days once! So, you never know! Just keep temping and see where it goes! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Ah you're lovely - I miss you too. Am having a catch-up with BnB day today. Been out of the loop a bit recently - too busy at work and in the boring phase between scans (well not boring but too long until the next one to get nervous/excited). Still busy but don't give a sh*t today - gonna surf the internet and catch up with everything! 

TB - can't believe your IVF is coming around so soon (Belgian healthcare - esp your doctor - kicks ass by the sounds of it!)

Hoping - hope you're doing ok hunni. I totally see where you are coming from on the taking time out from school thing. You've had such a lot happening (and you manage to stay so positive!) that you should do what makes sense for you :hugs:.

Where's mara these days?

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Mara is taking time off of TTC for 8 months to plan her wedding! :) She gave it one last shot with Clomid and then vowed to stop until after the wedding! She's updating her journal with wedding stuff now... Gorgeous invites!!!

If you get really bored, feel free to read my ramblings in my journal. There's lots of them to occupy you! :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

haha meggles, i looove how you're always so uptodate on everyone! 
it's very helpful, god knows i can't do it haha...
esp bc i keep mixing up ppl, sigh, really, one of these days i'm gonna start a thread
"pls post a pic of yourself and add your real name" lol

dietrad: ff is tricky, esp if you have those white circles, meaning your temps
were taken at a different time or something else you ticked off that FF sees as "ohoh, no longer accurate"




TripleB said:


> TB - can't believe your IVF is coming around so soon (Belgian healthcare - esp your doctor - kicks ass by the sounds of it!)

omg 15 weeks already! i just keep imagining you with a tinytiny bean
i'm shocked every time i see your signature... i promise, from experience i know
this betters after 'bout 25 weeks LOL

and yessss it's soon, health care is good here, very good...
and my doc is amazing, the man works every day of the week, from early in
the morning 'till late at night... i'm going to ask what his drive is to do this when i see him next.

i wish i could share, esp with the other ones here who have to go through IVF,
i mean, in total, one cycle is going to cost me 300...tops
and even if my insurance no longer covers the lab costs it's only 1200 for one cycle.
if i see girls on here who have to pay $5000 for just one try...makes me very very sad.
if i lived in the USA i could do a few cycles but i'd say bye-bye to all my savings..unreal...


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> haha meggles, i looove how you're always so uptodate on everyone!
> it's very helpful, god knows i can't do it haha...
> esp bc i keep mixing up ppl, sigh, really, one of these days i'm gonna start a thread
> "pls post a pic of yourself and add your real name" lol

:rofl: Allow me to start!

I'm Megg!

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2443/3860888593_e7c6af40f7_m.jpg



I know you know... but for those who don't actually know me so well!​


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahhahaa thankyouuuuuu ever so much :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

Anytime! :winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: @ Megg!


----------



## hoping:)

TripleB said:


> Hoping - hope you're doing ok hunni. I totally see where you are coming from on the taking time out from school thing. You've had such a lot happening (and you manage to stay so positive!) that you should do what makes sense for you :hugs:.
> 
> 
> xxx

Triple!!! Its so good to hear from you:) I can't believe you are almost 16 weeks!!! Have you felt the little one move yet??? Ican't wait to join you again on the other side. Right now our plan is to use the last clomid prescription I have next month and then we will ntnp until school is done or until I can stand it:haha: I think I figured out what happened with the last pregnancy so I am excited for the next round.

I am in the process of trying to take time off from school but they are giving me a hard time. My academic advisor is looking into it since my situation was medical.


This is for you tiny: *My name is Amber*:hi: (srry dont have a pic to post)


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> I think I figured out what happened with the last pregnancy so I am excited for the next round.
> 
> 
> This is for you tiny: *My name is Amber*:hi: (srry dont have a pic to post)

What do you think happened? Its great that you seem to have an answer! :hugs:

I could never even guess at what your name might be, so its a little bizarre to think of you as an Amber! But, you're much better than the last 2 Ambers I knew! You're redeeming that name! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Amber*! wouldn't have guessed either, it's such a known name here (not common, just known lol)
that i never think english ppl have that name hahaha

and i too wonder, what you think happened?



oh and in case anyone wonders

*"hi my name is Kim and that's me in my avatar"*


----------



## hoping:)

lol:) Thanks Megg... I'm not too fond of the Ambers I have met either!

It is kind of long but... I think it has something to do with stopping the low dose aspirin when I started the Lovenox injections. They told me both would not be necessary but I have just realized that Lovenox and baby aspirin perform two different functions: aspirin thins the blood while Lovenox is an anti-coagulant. At the same time I started the Lovenox injections they put me on a trial prescription of prenatal vitamins that had omega 3 fatty acid sin it. Omega fatty acids are natural blood thinners so it took the place of the baby aspirin. A few days after my scan (where we were told it was twins and saw both of their hearts beating) my prenatals with the omega ran out so I just went back to my regular prenatals they told me to continue with just the Lovenox. A few days after that I went in to find out that one of the babies was not going to make it and the other was well but not growing at the rate it should be. So I am thinking that I should have never stopped the baby aspirin or at least continued with the prescribed prenatals to help thin my blood. When I went to the medicine man he told me that my issues were due to my blood Type A blood ( I am A+) is suppose to be on the thicker side so with the next pregnancy I will use both baby aspirin and Lovenox. This is just a personal theory but it make sense to me What do you guys think?


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> *Amber*! wouldn't have guessed either, it's such a known name here (not common, just known lol)
> that i never think english ppl have that name hahaha
> 
> and i too wonder, what you think happened?
> 
> 
> 
> oh and in case anyone wonders
> 
> *"hi my name is Kim and that's me in my avatar"*

Amber is very common here! Hmm...

Kim? And you in the avatar? I'd never have guessed! :rofl: FB didn't tip me off or anything! :winkwink:



hoping:) said:


> lol:) Thanks Megg... I'm not too fond of the Ambers I have met either!
> 
> It is kind of long but... I think it has something to do with stopping the low dose aspirin when I started the Lovenox injections. They told me both would not be necessary but I have just realized that Lovenox and baby aspirin perform two different functions: aspirin thins the blood while Lovenox is an anti-coagulant. At the same time I started the Lovenox injections they put me on a trial prescription of prenatal vitamins that had omega 3 fatty acid sin it. Omega fatty acids are natural blood thinners so it took the place of the baby aspirin. A few days after my scan (where we were told it was twins and saw both of their hearts beating) my prenatals with the omega ran out so I just went back to my regular prenatals they told me to continue with just the Lovenox. A few days after that I went in to find out that one of the babies was not going to make it and the other was well but not growing at the rate it should be. So I am thinking that I should have never stopped the baby aspirin or at least continued with the prescribed prenatals to help thin my blood. When I went to the medicine man he told me that my issues were due to my blood *Type A blood ( I am A+) is suppose to be on the thicker side so with the next pregnancy I will use both baby aspirin and Lovenox.* This is just a personal theory but it make sense to me What do you guys think?

It all sounds logical enough... I'm hung up on the bold part. I'm A+ as well and have lost 2 very early on... Why the hell hasn't anyone ever told me this before? And, how can I go about getting on Lovenox for the next pregnancy?!?! I'm already taking the baby aspirin! Seriously tripping out over the A+ being thicker blood thing! I feel so cheated that I didn't know! :(


----------



## hoping:)

The only way I found out that type A had thicker blood was by reading a holistic book called _Eating Right For Your Blood Type_. It is very interesting and this doctor has helped people who were infertile or had multiple losses have children. Lovenox is primarily used for clotting factors so I was on it because of the MTHFR. The aspirin should be sufficient in helping thin the blood but I am also taking Omeg supplements to be on the safe side.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> Kim? And you in the avatar? I'd never have guessed! :rofl: FB didn't tip me off or anything! :winkwink:

yes figured, but yeah, i thought long and hard about it and thought
"kim, you must get this in the open!"



didn't know about the type A blood either! i'm not but i think it's just a very interesting thing to know.
hope you don't blame yourself now though for losing the twins, this really was out of your control, remember that!


----------



## hoping:)

I don't blame myself because at the time I honestly thought there was nothing that I could do... It only just occured to me after everything happened. I'm not even sure if my theory is correct but I'd rather be safe than sorry next time:thumbup:

This is type A in a nutshell: 

Type A typesshould basically stick to fruits and vegetables (high carbs / low fat).

They have thicker blood than other blood types, a sensitive immune system,

and should not consume dairy products, animal fats and meats. They are at

a heightened risk for cardiovascular disease, diabetes and cancer.

Type A &#8211; The Farmer
calm 
patient 
sensitive 
responsible 
overcautious 
stubborn 
unable to relax


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> The only way I found out that type A had thicker blood was by reading a holistic book called _Eating Right For Your Blood Type_. It is very interesting and this doctor has helped people who were infertile or had multiple losses have children. Lovenox is primarily used for clotting factors so I was on it because of the MTHFR. The aspirin should be sufficient in helping thin the blood but I am also taking Omeg supplements to be on the safe side.

I really need to get the MTHFR testing done! I'm taking 1500mg of Fish Oil for the Omega 3... I wasn't with the pregnancies though... and I don't remember if I'd stayed faithful to my baby aspirin or not. Are we more susceptible to clotting disorders because of the A type blood?



tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Kim? And you in the avatar? I'd never have guessed! :rofl: FB didn't tip me off or anything! :winkwink:
> 
> yes figured, but yeah, i thought long and hard about it and thought
> "kim, you must get this in the open!"
> 
> 
> 
> didn't know about the type A blood either! i'm not but i think it's just a very interesting thing to know.
> *hope you don't blame yourself now though for losing the twins, this really was out of your control, remember that!*Click to expand...

Funny enough, Kim is another name that I generally belongs to people I don't like. Look at you and Amber redeeming names left and right! :)

Agreeing 100% with the bold bit!


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> I don't blame myself because at the time I honestly thought there was nothing that I could do... It only just occured to me after everything happened. I'm not even sure if my theory is correct but I'd rather be safe than sorry next time:thumbup:
> 
> This is type A in a nutshell:
> 
> Type A typesshould basically stick to fruits and vegetables (high carbs / low fat).
> 
> They have thicker blood than other blood types, a sensitive immune system,
> 
> and should not consume dairy products, animal fats and meats. They are at
> 
> a heightened risk for cardiovascular disease, diabetes and cancer.
> 
> Type A  The Farmer
> calm
> patient
> sensitive
> responsible
> overcautious
> stubborn
> unable to relax

Haha! I'm screwing it up big time! Lots of fruits and veggies, but not dairy or meat? :rofl: Oh man... That's unlikely!

Also not liking the cardiovascular disease, diabetes and cancer bit! WTF?

But, that description... The Farmer... Wow! That couldn't really be more on target! Hmm... Not sure what to do with the rest of that info!


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> They have arranged a scan for me on Thursday - so nervous.
> 
> ow, they could squeeze you in after all? awesome!!!Click to expand...

Yeah tomorrow at 11am. So bloody nervous now. Am never going to look forward to a scan again. I keep thinking that tomorrow could be the day it's all over.



tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea how long this cycle will be we :sex: this morning but thinking of starting opk's cd 12 do one in the afternoon before work have been drinking lots of coke today so cant start today :dohh: xxxx
> 
> Can you not take them when you drink coke? I drank it all the time before getting pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> maybe she meant that she already drank alot so it will be too diluted to give an accurate result.
> 
> but i must admit, i was surprised too for a minute,
> if coke does do something, tell me bc it's all i drink...i mean... when i had my
> lap and dye i brought my own big bottle from home bc i knew all they'd have was water (ew) hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh gotcha. I live on pepsi max - normally would get through 8 cans a day. Can't drink it since I got pregnant though as it makes me sick lolClick to expand...
> 
> what do you drink now? OJ?
> i lived on OJ and butter milk when i was preggers, trying to limit my coke intake haha (but not really succeeding, but i wasn't doing bad)Click to expand...

I've developed a liking of Elderflower cordial



dietrad said:


> Hi, I've been BBT since January but I'm new to fertilityfriend.com. My temps were more consistant before the MC but not so much now. I didn't bother entering data before the MC since things seem to be different now. How long does it take FF to determine if you indeed OV? I usually have a LH surge about CD 11-12 and a spike CD 13-14. I'm now CD 17 and FF doesn't think I OV since my temp dropped after surge and and it took two days to raise back up. What do you gals think? Is this month another bust? :shrug:

I think if your temp goes up tomorrow it's going to give you crosshairs for cd15.



Megg33k said:


> Also... I just want to say that we have 22 Graduates!!! :yipee:
> 
> But, I noticed that moochaha is on CD1 again. If you read this, moochacha... I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:

Wow 22 - now why have they not all come and started posting on my graduates thread?

So sorry for your loss moochaha



TripleB said:


> That's a fab stat for this extremely supportive thread. I'm going to go and have a good stalk right now...!
> 
> I read about Moochacha on another thread - so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> xxx

How are you 16 weeks tomorrow already? Scary!!



Megg33k said:


> Mara is taking time off of TTC for 8 months to plan her wedding! :) She gave it one last shot with Clomid and then vowed to stop until after the wedding! She's updating her journal with wedding stuff now... Gorgeous invites!!!
> 
> If you get really bored, feel free to read my ramblings in my journal. There's lots of them to occupy you! :rofl:

Wow 8 months. She has great self control.



tinybutterfly said:


> haha meggles, i looove how you're always so uptodate on everyone!
> it's very helpful, god knows i can't do it haha...
> esp bc i keep mixing up ppl, sigh, really, one of these days i'm gonna start a thread
> "pls post a pic of yourself and add your real name" lol
> 
> dietrad: ff is tricky, esp if you have those white circles, meaning your temps
> were taken at a different time or something else you ticked off that FF sees as "ohoh, no longer accurate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> TB - can't believe your IVF is coming around so soon (Belgian healthcare - esp your doctor - kicks ass by the sounds of it!)
> 
> omg 15 weeks already! i just keep imagining you with a tinytiny bean
> i'm shocked every time i see your signature... i promise, from experience i know
> this betters after 'bout 25 weeks LOL
> 
> and yessss it's soon, health care is good here, very good...
> and my doc is amazing, the man works every day of the week, from early in
> the morning 'till late at night... i'm going to ask what his drive is to do this when i see him next.
> 
> i wish i could share, esp with the other ones here who have to go through IVF,
> i mean, in total, one cycle is going to cost me 300...tops
> and even if my insurance no longer covers the lab costs it's only 1200 for one cycle.
> if i see girls on here who have to pay $5000 for just one try...makes me very very sad.
> if i lived in the USA i could do a few cycles but i'd say bye-bye to all my savings..unreal...Click to expand...

Great that it's so much easier over there. Only 9 days to go now. How exciting.



tinybutterfly said:


> *Amber*! wouldn't have guessed either, it's such a known name here (not common, just known lol)
> that i never think english ppl have that name hahaha
> 
> and i too wonder, what you think happened?
> 
> 
> 
> oh and in case anyone wonders
> 
> *"hi my name is Kim and that's me in my avatar"*

My littl cousin is called Amber. I don't know any others. Oh and tiny - I never knew that was your name.



hoping:) said:


> lol:) Thanks Megg... I'm not too fond of the Ambers I have met either!
> 
> It is kind of long but... I think it has something to do with stopping the low dose aspirin when I started the Lovenox injections. They told me both would not be necessary but I have just realized that Lovenox and baby aspirin perform two different functions: aspirin thins the blood while Lovenox is an anti-coagulant. At the same time I started the Lovenox injections they put me on a trial prescription of prenatal vitamins that had omega 3 fatty acid sin it. Omega fatty acids are natural blood thinners so it took the place of the baby aspirin. A few days after my scan (where we were told it was twins and saw both of their hearts beating) my prenatals with the omega ran out so I just went back to my regular prenatals they told me to continue with just the Lovenox. A few days after that I went in to find out that one of the babies was not going to make it and the other was well but not growing at the rate it should be. So I am thinking that I should have never stopped the baby aspirin or at least continued with the prescribed prenatals to help thin my blood. When I went to the medicine man he told me that my issues were due to my blood Type A blood ( I am A+) is suppose to be on the thicker side so with the next pregnancy I will use both baby aspirin and Lovenox. This is just a personal theory but it make sense to me What do you guys think?

I don't know. I always thought thatblood thinners and anti coagulants were the same thing.

Do you have someone you can ask?


----------



## hoping:)

Megg you should really check out the _Eating Right For Your Blood Type_ book! Personally I like eating meat from time to time but the book is right because I do feel my best when I am on a vegetarian diet and I rarely eat dairy because it makes me sick! The books says that by eating the right kinds of food it prevents your body from developing antigens that your immune system will attack. Of course most of the world's population consumes a diet that doesn't take into consideration the various blood types and people go on to procreate... but it can't hurt,right?

Good luck at your scan tomorrow, Vicki!!! I'm sure it will be good news:)


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Megg you should really check out the _Eating Right For Your Blood Type_ book! Personally I like eating meat from time to time but the book is right because I do feel my best when I am on a vegetarian diet and I rarely eat dairy because it makes me sick! The books says that by eating the right kinds of food it prevents your body from developing antigens that your immune system will attack. Of course most of the world's population consumes a diet that doesn't take into consideration the various blood types and people go on to procreate... but it can't hurt,right?
> 
> Good luck at your scan tomorrow, Vicki!!! I'm sure it will be good news:)

Definitely can't hurt... but fruits and vegetables are my least favorite things on the entire planet! :rofl: I love meat, potatoes, bread, and cheese more than anything in the world! I assume you can see how that might be problematic for me? :haha:


----------



## hoping:)

Megg you could always give it a try and see how you feel... either way the book was pretty interesting. They also talk more about how blood type and personality.

Vicki, to answer your question about blood thinners and anticoagulants... they ultimately perform the same function but I was reading about baby aspirin doing it more slowly and I guess baby aspirin and Lovenox go about it two different ways? I'm still researching it so I don't have a definite answer.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm definitely going to check it out... I might be inclined to try at least make an effort! :)


----------



## dawny690

Hi Im Dawn in case you didnt know :rofl: and this is me:

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/5334_1148697611620_1652971046_39290.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

Dawn? Really? I'd never have guessed it! :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

:lol: I thought it might not be obvious like :rofl: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Dawn*, really??? how odd, didn't see that coming! Nyla, yes, but Dawn...wow *so surprised* :p



Megg33k said:


> Funny enough, Kim is another name that I generally belongs to people I don't like. Look at you and Amber redeeming names left and right! :)

kim's are 50/50 in my experience lol
most i've met are ok, some are just FAB and some are just bitches!!!
i have a coworker named Kim, she's a doll... very confusing though...
but it was worse when there were 3 Kim's working there (in a team of 8 lol)



Vickieh1981 said:


> Yeah tomorrow at 11am. So bloody nervous now. Am never going to look forward to a scan again. I keep thinking that tomorrow could be the day it's all over.

i'll be thinking of you and keep everything crossed!!!
all has to be fine...it HAS to be!



Vickieh1981 said:


> I've developed a liking of Elderflower cordial

this can go on the list "things i didn't expect as an answer"
have no idea what it is and will google after i hit the "submit" button haha
having a wild guess....hmmm flavored water?
*googles now anyway*
mmmmm i love those flowers
if they smell yummy i really want to taste that hehe



vickieandthensomenumbers said:

> Wow 8 months. She has great self control.

i know!!!

i'm going to bet she's going to try anyway just a few months before the wedding after all


----------



## dawny690

:lol: tinybutt really your shocked :rofl: I didnt realise you were called kim :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well, my pic is already posted but my first name is just Dietra, the d is the first letter of my maiden name, my best girl in school would call me Dietra D, hence the handle. Yeah, not a big leap on my part.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Megg33k said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Megg you should really check out the _Eating Right For Your Blood Type_ book! Personally I like eating meat from time to time but the book is right because I do feel my best when I am on a vegetarian diet and I rarely eat dairy because it makes me sick! The books says that by eating the right kinds of food it prevents your body from developing antigens that your immune system will attack. Of course most of the world's population consumes a diet that doesn't take into consideration the various blood types and people go on to procreate... but it can't hurt,right?
> 
> Good luck at your scan tomorrow, Vicki!!! I'm sure it will be good news:)
> 
> Definitely can't hurt... but fruits and vegetables are my least favorite things on the entire planet! :rofl: I love meat, potatoes, bread, and cheese more than anything in the world! I assume you can see how that might be problematic for me? :haha:Click to expand...

Be careful with too much animal products while TTC. I'm concerned that I don't make enough progesterone and I read that too much estrogen will do that, and estrogen is stimulated by animal products. So I've been eating a lot of fresh fruit salad, regular salads, and legumes. Just doing hormone-free chicken for one meal every other day. I'm not going to lie, I would totally eat a whole block of cheese right now but DH and I counter act that by eating whatever we want for Friday or Saturday night's dinner.


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Megg you should really check out the _Eating Right For Your Blood Type_ book! Personally I like eating meat from time to time but the book is right because I do feel my best when I am on a vegetarian diet and I rarely eat dairy because it makes me sick! The books says that by eating the right kinds of food it prevents your body from developing antigens that your immune system will attack. Of course most of the world's population consumes a diet that doesn't take into consideration the various blood types and people go on to procreate... but it can't hurt,right?
> 
> Good luck at your scan tomorrow, Vicki!!! I'm sure it will be good news:)
> 
> Definitely can't hurt... but fruits and vegetables are my least favorite things on the entire planet! :rofl: I love meat, potatoes, bread, and cheese more than anything in the world! I assume you can see how that might be problematic for me? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful with too much animal products while TTC. I'm concerned that I don't make enough progesterone and I read that too much estrogen will do that, and estrogen is stimulated by animal products. So I've been eating a lot of fresh fruit salad, regular salads, and legumes. Just doing hormone-free chicken for one meal every other day. I'm not going to lie, I would totally eat a whole block of cheese right now but DH and I counter act that by eating whatever we want for Friday or Saturday night's dinner.Click to expand...

Hmm... I'll be finding out soon enough if I have an actual progesterone problem or not. So, will definitely keep that in mind! Thanks! :)


----------



## Rmar

Comparing this chart to my first pregnancy chart. I like the look of it if ovulation was CD15 this time around. I like the way it has rised just like it did, back then. I have, so far, held out on testing. Wow, can't believe I have gotton so far, hehe. Last time, I tested at 6dpo.
 



Attached Files:







chart...jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vickieh1981

Rmar said:


> Comparing this chart to my first pregnancy chart. I like the look of it if ovulation was CD15 this time around. I like the way it has rised just like it did, back then. I have, so far, held out on testing. Wow, can't believe I have gotton so far, hehe. Last time, I tested at 6dpo.

Wow they are identical so far.

I am Vickie in case you haven't guessed and this is me.


----------



## tinybutterfly

vickie is a hottie, vickie is a hottie!
is that your 3yr old you're holding?
i looked up her name before i hit reply to look smart here but i already forgot, hahaha



Rmar said:


> Comparing this chart to my first pregnancy chart. I like the look of it if ovulation was CD15 this time around. I like the way it has rised just like it did, back then. I have, so far, held out on testing. Wow, can't believe I have gotton so far, hehe. Last time, I tested at 6dpo.

oh wow, they do look alot alike! i hope it means something gooood!!!




dietrad said:


> Well, my pic is already posted but my first name is just Dietra, the d is the first letter of my maiden name, my best girl in school would call me Dietra D, hence the handle. Yeah, not a big leap on my part.

i see you have a very helpful kitty too haha
unusual name, i'm curious, how do you pronounce it, Die-tra or di-etra?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Finally, FF thinks it knows when I OV. Will be very anxious for the now 1.5WW. :wacko:



tinybutterfly said:


> i see you have a very helpful kitty too haha
> unusual name, i'm curious, how do you pronounce it, Die-tra or di-etra?

Oh yeah, a little too helpful, she always has to be on my lap when I'm at the computer but I had to kick her off today, her nails become a problem sometimes. 
It's actually, Dee-tra. It's a German name. Being from the north my name was very unique and I loved it, but not I've transplanted and found out it's not so uncommon. (so much for once feeling special!) :dohh:

FX'ed for Rmar!!!! :dust:


----------



## debgreasby

Hi all, hope you are all ok :)

Megg ... i'm A+ blood group and have 4 little horrors ( erm i mean darling children ) and i also have an aversion to fruit and veg.. and basically anything healthy. You gotta loves theories though eh?


----------



## Megg33k

Rmar said:


> Comparing this chart to my first pregnancy chart. I like the look of it if ovulation was CD15 this time around. I like the way it has rised just like it did, back then. I have, so far, held out on testing. Wow, can't believe I have gotton so far, hehe. Last time, I tested at 6dpo.

That looks amazingly similar! :yipee: I'm looking for a BFP from you ASAP! :winkwink:



Vickieh1981 said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> Comparing this chart to my first pregnancy chart. I like the look of it if ovulation was CD15 this time around. I like the way it has rised just like it did, back then. I have, so far, held out on testing. Wow, can't believe I have gotton so far, hehe. Last time, I tested at 6dpo.
> 
> Wow they are identical so far.
> 
> I am Vickie in case you haven't guessed and this is me.
> View attachment 103165Click to expand...

Your name is Vickie? No way! :haha: Very pretty picture of the 2 of you! :)



debgreasby said:


> Hi all, hope you are all ok :)
> 
> Megg ... i'm A+ blood group and have 4 little horrors ( erm i mean darling children ) and i also have an aversion to fruit and veg.. and basically anything healthy. You gotta loves theories though eh?

:rofl: Thank you for that! It actually does make me feel better to know! I'm still going to push for the clotting tests... but its good to know that maybe its not as major as it sounded in my head! I am a worrier! Oh, and thank feck... I was beginning to think that everyone on BnB was all about healthy shite. I read about morning smoothies with the WORST things I can imagine drinking... all sorts of healthiness that I don't understand! I'm excited that I'm not alone! LOL :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

dietrad said:


> Oh yeah, a little too helpful, she always has to be on my lap when I'm at the computer but I had to kick her off today, her nails become a problem sometimes.
> It's actually, Dee-tra. It's a German name. Being from the north my name was very unique and I loved it, but not I've transplanted and found out it's not so uncommon. (so much for once feeling special!) :dohh:

ah yes Dee-tra, that's what i meant, my ie-sound is the same as the english ee-sound,
phonetics in another language are a nightmare lol

german, of course! that explains, it reminded me of the dutch Dieuwke
all so close hahaha


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> :rofl: Thank you for that! It actually does make me feel better to know! I'm still going to push for the clotting tests... but its good to know that maybe its not as major as it sounded in my head! I am a worrier! Oh, and thank feck... I was beginning to think that everyone on BnB was all about healthy shite. I read about morning smoothies with the WORST things I can imagine drinking... all sorts of healthiness that I don't understand! I'm excited that I'm not alone! LOL :hugs:

morning smoothies? healthy eating? ew!!!
the only fruit i get in my system is when i'm working in day care and have it
with the kids, lol.
and veggies...mmmm sometimes, i prefer applesauce over veggies

just thinking of what i had today... chocolate and soda, what a breakfast lol

and i have bloodtype O+
it should state i love red meats and greasy stuff lol


----------



## dawny690

Vickie your gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Thank you for that! It actually does make me feel better to know! I'm still going to push for the clotting tests... but its good to know that maybe its not as major as it sounded in my head! I am a worrier! Oh, and thank feck... I was beginning to think that everyone on BnB was all about healthy shite. I read about morning smoothies with the WORST things I can imagine drinking... all sorts of healthiness that I don't understand! I'm excited that I'm not alone! LOL :hugs:
> 
> morning smoothies? healthy eating? ew!!!
> the only fruit i get in my system is when i'm working in day care and have it
> with the kids, lol.
> and veggies...mmmm sometimes, i prefer applesauce over veggies
> 
> just thinking of what i had today... chocolate and soda, what a breakfast lol
> 
> and i have bloodtype O+
> it should state i love red meats and greasy stuff lolClick to expand...

Yay! Another person on Team Not-So-Healthy-Eating! These morning smoothies are like tons of fruits, plain yogurt, and some leafy greens! I'm sorry, but ew! More power to those who like it, but it makes me want to :sick:!


AFM... Going to my progesterone test soon! Terrified! My left ovary kicked off this morning in a pre-O sort of way... but I know that CAN'T be the case! I keep telling myself that maybe its just a swollen corpus luteum pumping out lots of progesterone for a possible bean! I can't let myself think anything else! My chart couldn't lie like that, right?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Deb! How are you feeling!!!???



Megg33k said:


> Yay! Another person on Team Not-So-Healthy-Eating! These morning smoothies are like tons of fruits, plain yogurt, and some leafy greens! I'm
> sorry, but ew! More power to those who like it, but it makes me want to :sick:!

That does sound nasty. My dinner last night consisted of fried chicken, a biscuit, and two slices of a hershey pie. Yeah, I'm weak but it hit the spot.



Megg33k said:


> AFM... Going to my progesterone test soon! Terrified! My left ovary kicked off this morning in a pre-O sort of way... but I know that CAN'T be the case! I keep telling myself that maybe its just a swollen corpus luteum pumping out lots of progesterone for a possible bean! I can't let myself think anything else! My chart couldn't lie like that, right?

Good luck! That seems like a nice dip and spike on that chart! Did you and DH :sex: during those couple of days per chance?


----------



## tinybutterfly

leafy greens on a morning stomach? ew, need to go wash my mouth with soap now!


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> Deb! How are you feeling!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Another person on Team Not-So-Healthy-Eating! These morning smoothies are like tons of fruits, plain yogurt, and some leafy greens! I'm
> sorry, but ew! More power to those who like it, but it makes me want to :sick:!
> 
> That does sound nasty. My dinner last night consisted of fried chicken, a biscuit, and two slices of a hershey pie. Yeah, I'm weak but it hit the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> AFM... Going to my progesterone test soon! Terrified! My left ovary kicked off this morning in a pre-O sort of way... but I know that CAN'T be the case! I keep telling myself that maybe its just a swollen corpus luteum pumping out lots of progesterone for a possible bean! I can't let myself think anything else! My chart couldn't lie like that, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck! That seems like a nice dip and spike on that chart! Did you and DH :sex: during those couple of days per chance?Click to expand...

Love the sound of your dinner! :)

The dip and spike? I hope you mean at CD28, and not yesterday and today? LOL The only :sex: (unfortunately) is marked on the chart. The last week's worth of nights haven't worked out the way we hoped... So, no additional days of :sex: have been accomplished. I keep telling myself that 2 days is close enough... and if it lined up with some mild pains I had, then the :sex: was really more like 36 hours before O. I know sperm can live a day and a half! I can't do anything but hope now!

You see, I had given up on ovulating, because I'm usually a CD16 kind of girl. So, we were kind of like "screw it!"... And, of course, THAT'S when I ovulated. On the bright side, if we did conceive this cycle it would have been the product of good, honest, enjoyable, non-baby-making sex!!! And, it sort of would have been accidental... or at least not entirely planned! That would make my year! I hate the thought of planning what night to conceive my child!

Are we in agreement that I'm definitely WAAAAAAAAAAY past O? I'm going to utterly die if the test says I didn't ovulate!


----------



## aussiettc

*HI i'm Mary and this is me.*


Wow that seemed almost AA like.
Quick question i am on my last day of clomid tomorrow, i'm tests with my OPKs but when should i expect to O?
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 130.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, that was one long follicular phase! I would have given up too. Last weekend for us was such a chore, it's hard to really get into it, Sunday was our non-baby-making-sex and it literally was a relieve to have that without pressure. 
FX'd that the 20th resulted in some really strong swimmers! :spermy:


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> *HI i'm Mary and this is me.*
> 
> 
> Wow that seemed almost AA like.
> Quick question i am on my last day of clomid tomorrow, i'm tests with my OPKs but when should i expect to O?

Love that pic!!! :)

Uhm... 5-10 days... maybe up to 14 or 15 days. But, usually 5-10. I O'd 5 days after my last pill both times with Clomid. I don't like a CD12 O... I had longer periods back then, and was only about 5-7 days post-AF when O was already over!



dietrad said:


> Yeah, that was one long follicular phase! I would have given up too. Last weekend for us was such a chore, it's hard to really get into it, Sunday was our non-baby-making-sex and it literally was a relieve to have that without pressure.
> FX'd that the 20th resulted in some really strong swimmers! :spermy:

SOOOOOOOO LONG! I'm guessing since it had been 3 days, they should have been plenty strong! I'm hopeful at least! It is a relief after, isn't it! 

So, I have to have ovulated already. There's no question. If I haven't... I think I'm done charting forever. Because, if it can lie like that... What's the point?


----------



## tinybutterfly

my gyn told me to start testing on CD 11 while on clomid
normally i O on day 14 or around that, on clomid i didn't O untill cd 19! nightmare!
loving the dress btw!


oh and Dawn, i wish i could see your pic in a bigger version!



vickie..... ?


----------



## debgreasby

I'm doing ok thanks! Absolutely exhausted and if i don't eat i go all light headed lol.

So far today i have had a bacon sandwich on WHITE bread and a marshmallow rice crispie square. Oh i'm so healthy. Not!


----------



## Megg33k

Mmmm... BACON!


----------



## Tigerlilies

debgreasby said:


> I'm doing ok thanks! Absolutely exhausted and if i don't eat i go all light headed lol.
> 
> So far today i have had a bacon sandwich on WHITE bread and a marshmallow rice crispie square. Oh i'm so healthy. Not!

I love it! I was driving into work this morning and heard a commercial about bacon and I so could have gone for a BLT! I'm really having some pre-menstral munchies. :munch:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just saw a friend from elementary in the store a few hours ago,
she didn't see me, she was too busy with her newborn baby who was crying.
and i thought by myself that it was probably one of their first outings, i doubt i'd appreciate
it if i did that, bubs was upset and somebody would come and be all happyhappy around me,
so i wisely stayed away...

still kind of funny though, i heard a baby crying and thought "wow, that sounds young!"
"heeey, maybe it's X with her baby" and low and behold it was

meh, probably for the best i didn't really get to see baby, i know it would upset me


----------



## cla

:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: TB!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry I didn't come and update earlier. I was out all morning at the hospital and then my Mum was here and she doesn't know I am pregnant

my scan went well today I think. Baby looks okay however there is an area next to it that she described as a significant bleed. 

Despite being told she was not to scan me it was the woman who did my scan and told me Isabella had died (she told me off for crying too much as she couldn't get the measurements she needed). She didn't really tell me anything today. She said about the bleed which I said I was now worried about. She said -well there's nothing we can do about it.

So I was panicking because at my 6 week scan they said the bleed area was tiny and now it's being described as significant.

When I saw the dr after they said that the bleed has shrunk since last time. I seriously dislike the sonographer. I think they said it was 1.5 by 3cm. 

Baby now measures 1.3cm head to bum


----------



## Megg33k

I hope you don't mind, but I updated that bit in the "Race" thread too... They were asking about you and I found your post in another forum. We were all thinking of you! :hugs:

I'm glad that despite the awful sonographer everything seems good! :) What a stupid cow that woman was to worry you for nothing! I like that the bleed is getting smaller!


----------



## roonsma

Thats great to hear baby is doing well, sadly some people just have no compassion-maybe that sonographer should think of a change of career.


I'm sure the bleed is nothing to worry about, although i imagine you will x

:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just discovered (while sorting my fresh laundry) that our cat peed in a huge basket of done laundry, aargh!
thankgod i don't have to rewash everything, i sniffed every item and whenever i smelled just a hint of pee i tossed it away to be washed again.

he has pee issues :p
i don't know yet how we're going to solve that one once i'm preggers or have the baby.
last time i was preggers he went mental and randomly peed everywhere
(once in the middle of the night, right next to where my bf sleeps, i guess he's jealous OH is the father LOL)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Vicki, congratulations on having a good report from the dr. :happydance: As far as that sonographer goes, if you haven't, I would complain! She has no right to act in such an unprofessional manner and that looks badly against the clinic if they care at all about their patients! I'm an imaging technologist too and there's no way my office would tolerate such behavior.


Tinybutterfly, is your cat neutered? Maybe he doesn't like his litterbox. :loo:


----------



## tinybutterfly

yep he's neutered and he has 2 litter boxes, clean, bc he refuses to go on them if there
is a poo in them, so i scoop those out the second i smell them.
and he likes his litter boxes, sometimes he comes running from outside to go pee on his litter box... odd cat LOL

ohwell, at least it's just one laundry incident,
usually, if he is going to pee somewhere else but his litter boxes he pees right next to the toilet,
tried teaching him to go ON it, but it doesn't work 

------------------

Vickie, i'm so happy to read little bean is ok!!!
stupid sonographer though, ugh, it's not like it's lethal to be kind and friendly


----------



## hoping:)

TB:hugs: We are suppose to go see one of our friends who had their baby in March and I'm kind of dreading it but I think it should be fine.

I have the same problem with my cat, Niko. She doesn't do it contantly but when she does pee on something it is usually a big object like our couch:dohh: We have to get it cleaned more often than I would like but I can't help but love her

Vicki- I'm so glad your scan went well and the bleed is getting smaller:thumbup:

AFM- i checked my cervix and it has gone down to medium, soft and closed so af can't be too far away! Also I have my pre af sore bbs, headaches, and nausea... on to my clomid cycle!


----------



## Megg33k

We have a cat that's a pee'er too! It blows! He just randomly does it every now and then! I hate it!!!

Glad you get to start your Clomid soon, hun! :hugs:

AFM... It took 8 needle sticks, but they finally got my blood for my remaining tests today. Drew it for progesterone (7dpo), Vit D (3 months after the deficiency was found to see if its improving), and MTHFR and Factor V Leiden (clotting). Results to come... sometime!


----------



## hoping:)

I'm so glad you finally had those tests done but 8 pricks?! Ouch! It usually takes them a couple tries to take my blood but not that many. I hope you get the results soon... For MTHFR I got mine in about a week:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah... 7 pricks at my doc's office and no blood! Then 1st try at the hospital! I love that woman! I'll be damned if I didn't get recognized TWICE at the hospital though! :dohh: A week sounds about right! I figure mine will be about that too!

In other news, I just had a pinkish-red streak on my tissue! I'm prepared to speculate that it could have been IB! :yipee: If so... Please, oh please, let this one be for keeps! Oddly, I'm already terrified and excited. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but its hard!


----------



## hoping:)

7dpo with pinkish streak... sounds like IB:happydance: So exciting!!! When are you going to test? 

I was looking through my old emails and found my Jenny Renny reading... it said that I was going to get my :bfp: at the end of July during a cycle that started at the end of June. I started spotting on June 27th so just for fun I think I will do an hpt on the 31st:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> 7dpo with pinkish streak... sounds like IB:happydance: So exciting!!! When are you going to test?
> 
> I was looking through my old emails and found my Jenny Renny reading... it said that I was going to get my :bfp: at the end of July during a cycle that started at the end of June. I started spotting on June 27th so just for fun I think I will do an hpt on the 31st:haha:

Ooh! I think you should definitely do a test on July 31! I think I'm going to test a week from today... if no AF, of course! I hadn't even thought of testing until someone else asked me today! LOL Hoping we both get sticky BFP's!!! :hugs: I'd love to be bump buddies, if you'd have me! :flower:


----------



## hoping:)

of course I would have you as a bump buddy! I'm not holding onto too much hope for myself but it sounds promising for you:flower: It would be crazy if Jenny's predication came true though!


----------



## Tigerlilies

FX'd for Megg and Hope!!!!!!!! :yellow:


----------



## aussiettc

Hi girls 
so today i took the last of my clomid for this cycle so the count down begins:coffee:.
How many day before i O, i hope only 5 at the most personally??? But i have to have a blood test done on Friday 13th of July:change:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs:

Mary - Should be between 5-14. Usually 5-10 though. Mine was always 5 days after the last pill.


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> Hi girls
> so today i took the last of my clomid for this cycle so the count down begins:coffee:.
> How many day before i O, i hope only 5 at the most personally??? *But i have to have a blood test done on Friday 13th of July*:change:

OMG you have a time travelling machine!!!! :p

good luck with that, even if it is august haha


Megg33k said:


> Yeah... 7 pricks at my doc's office and no blood! Then 1st try at the hospital! I love that woman! I'll be damned if I didn't get recognized TWICE at the hospital though! :dohh: A week sounds about right! I figure mine will be about that too!
> 
> In other news, I just had a pinkish-red streak on my tissue! I'm prepared to speculate that it could have been IB! :yipee: If so... Please, oh please, let this one be for keeps! Oddly, I'm already terrified and excited. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but its hard!

some ppl are not meant to draw blood, 7 is a bit over the top though

eeeeeeh, that sounds like it's IB, very very high chance anyway, whooohooo!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*wonders what a lap & dye costs elsewhere in the world*


----------



## aussiettc

i waited about 2.5 months and got it for nothing in our public health system.

And yes i ment August


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> so today i took the last of my clomid for this cycle so the count down begins:coffee:.
> How many day before i O, i hope only 5 at the most personally??? *But i have to have a blood test done on Friday 13th of July*:change:
> 
> OMG you have a time travelling machine!!!! :p
> 
> good luck with that, even if it is august haha
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yeah... 7 pricks at my doc's office and no blood! Then 1st try at the hospital! I love that woman! I'll be damned if I didn't get recognized TWICE at the hospital though! :dohh: A week sounds about right! I figure mine will be about that too!
> 
> In other news, I just had a pinkish-red streak on my tissue! I'm prepared to speculate that it could have been IB! :yipee: If so... Please, oh please, let this one be for keeps! Oddly, I'm already terrified and excited. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but its hard!Click to expand...
> 
> some ppl are not meant to draw blood, 7 is a bit over the top though
> 
> eeeeeeh, that sounds like it's IB, very very high chance anyway, whooohooo!!!Click to expand...

Sadly, 5 of the 7 were from 1 person, and the other 2 were from HER SUPERVISOR! :( WTF? But hospital gets it first try? Really?

I know! It does sound IB-ish! I'm having such a hard time not getting my hopes up now. I sort of wish I hadn't looked! lol



tinybutterfly said:


> *wonders what a lap & dye costs elsewhere in the world*

I tried to find cost here, but I can't seem to track it down.


----------



## Megg33k

So, this is going to be completely rambling to most of you... but how can I NOT be 11dpo? If I had ANY CM recorded (even "dry") after CD23, then FF is sure I'm 11dpo. If I had paid attention, obviously I could have recorded SOMETHING accurately! So, what do I do with that? Shouldn't FF know better than me? Granted, I know I used to ovulate twice and usually 3 days apart... but I don't think I had that this time. And, I did feel something around CD27/28... but I've felt random little things since then too. So, I can't really count on that anymore.

I think I'd feel better about my symptoms if I was 11dpo instead of 8dpo. But, I don't know! Is IB even common as late as 10dpo? Because I'd think it was more likely that it was pre-AF spotting at 10dpo. But, nothing since... So, I don't know. I have half a mind to let me chart say 11dpo... because I can't imagine that I couldn't have reported some sort of CM. I'm almost certain it was watery with the spotting on CD26.

Anyway, here is my chart showing both days... Opinions!
 



Attached Files:







cd25.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 7









cd28.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tinybutterfly

if you take 10dpo, you're waaaay more prone to test too early (esp since your tests are fainter),
so it's better to be 8dpo imo so that you're more likely to see something on a test if you take it later on (or tomorrow, i'm fine with tomorrow too ya know lol).

but if it were me, i'd agree more with the 8dpo one tbh

and yep, IB is still ok even if it's 10 dpo
i always heard that IB happens shortly before you should start your period,
some ppl think it's their period starting but it's not


----------



## TripleB

Yes yes Meggy - pink cm at 10dpo for me = a (sticky) BFP! Check out my old chart - I even posted it as a separate symptom as you could hardly call it spotting. Actually your chart is pretty similar to my BFP one - late ovulation and not entirely clear when ov took place as temps were up a bit before they shot up. Good luck hunni! xxx


----------



## TripleB

hoping:) said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Hoping - hope you're doing ok hunni. I totally see where you are coming from on the taking time out from school thing. You've had such a lot happening (and you manage to stay so positive!) that you should do what makes sense for you :hugs:.
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> Triple!!! Its so good to hear from you:) I can't believe you are almost 16 weeks!!! Have you felt the little one move yet??? Ican't wait to join you again on the other side. Right now our plan is to use the last clomid prescription I have next month and then we will ntnp until school is done or until I can stand it:haha: I think I figured out what happened with the last pregnancy so I am excited for the next round.
> 
> I am in the process of trying to take time off from school but they are giving me a hard time. My academic advisor is looking into it since my situation was medical.
> 
> 
> This is for you tiny: *My name is Amber*:hi: (srry dont have a pic to post)Click to expand...

Funny you should ask that because I think I'm just starting to feel something today. I woke up with a mild stitch-like feeling up and down my left side. Used the doppler there because I just knew baby was on that side and I picked it up straight away, and a little higher than its been recently. All day I've had an odd sensation on that side so I'm wondering if its baby making him/herself known to me!

So glad you're getting somewhere with what might have gone wrong last time :hugs:. Clomid worked a treat for you before so I have high hopes it will again and it will be sticky this time.

Hope the school situation isnt stressing you out too much.

xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yesterday I had the ever so slightest pink color on my panty liner and today I'm really cramping though last month I did too soooo....Am I over analyzing something that might not have really been there, or possibly implantation spot? :blush: FX'd!


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> if you take 10dpo, you're waaaay more prone to test too early (esp since your tests are fainter),
> so it's better to be 8dpo imo so that you're more likely to see something on a test if you take it later on (or tomorrow, i'm fine with tomorrow too ya know lol).
> 
> but if it were me, i'd agree more with the 8dpo one tbh
> 
> and yep, IB is still ok even if it's 10 dpo
> i always heard that IB happens shortly before you should start your period,
> some ppl think it's their period starting but it's not

You're absolutely right, actually! That makes perfect sense! Thank you! :hugs: I don't know when I'm going to test... I think Monday maybe. I'm with family all weekend... and I don't need that sort of drama! LOL



TripleB said:


> Yes yes Meggy - pink cm at 10dpo for me = a (sticky) BFP! Check out my old chart - I even posted it as a separate symptom as you could hardly call it spotting. Actually your chart is pretty similar to my BFP one - late ovulation and not entirely clear when ov took place as temps were up a bit before they shot up. Good luck hunni! xxx

I did look at your chart and did an overlay with mine. Thank you SO much for suggesting I look at yours! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! :hugs: I'll attach the overay! EEEEEEEEEEK!

Have I ever mentioned how much I love you girls?
 



Attached Files:







overlay_louise.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think your chart looks more like 8dpo tbh. Also your bding is better if you go for that date lol


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> I think your chart looks more like 8dpo tbh. Also your bding is better if you go for that date lol

Thanks! :flower: Also agreeing with the BD'ing being better!!! I'd much prefer that... its more of a worry that it was earlier... not hoping for it!


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> Yesterday I had the ever so slightest pink color on my panty liner and today I'm really cramping though last month I did too soooo....Am I over analyzing something that might not have really been there, or possibly implantation spot? :blush: FX'd!

Implantation! Implantation! *sings* We're gonna be-ee bu-ump bud-dies!


----------



## TripleB

Overlay looks AWESOME! No problem my sweet, you're more than welcome. Sticky sticky dust! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg those charts could be twins! yayyayyay, hope this is it meggles!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Megg33k said:


> Implantation! Implantation! *sings* We're gonna be-ee bu-ump bud-dies!

That would be awesome!!!! :cloud9: I read you're going to test on Monday, I'm going to try to hold out until Wednesday, but we'll see. FX'd for a lot of :bfp: this coming month!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoping:)

IB for both Megg and dietrad?! Sounds very promising girls!!! FX you both get a :bfp: this cycle:happydance:

Megg those charts are scary similar!


----------



## Megg33k

I know! I'm hoping our charts remain scarily similar... but I'm going out of town for the weekend! So, my next 2 temps might be shit! I always get horrid temps when I'm with my family. Different house and temperature inside... Thinking of taking my own comforter so I can have that at least! What do we think?

Lots of BFP's coming! I can feel the next baby boom on the horizon... and I just missed out on the last one! So, this one has to be all of ours!


----------



## cla

Good luck Hun


----------



## Vickieh1981

My Mum just texted to let me know my Grandma has stopped breathing and is in an ambulance. I knew she had been a bit poorly but was supposed to be getting better. She is 82 and had a triple heart bypass 12 years ago which they said would add 10 years to her life.

I don't want to lose her. I love her so much. Also my Grandad has a kidney infection and if anything happens to my Grandma he is just going to give up.

I feel sick.


----------



## tinybutterfly

aw (((big hugs)))

i hope she pulls through!


----------



## debgreasby

Oh Vickie, hugest :hug: to you xxx


----------



## roonsma

Oh poor you Vickie, hope shes ok :hugs: xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies can you help me. . . ?
Trying to figure my chart out O:)
I got a temp rise the day of positive OPK and then a big dip the next day :wacko:

This is only my second cycle since the MMC, so I've already had one period since.

Also let me post my OPKs because my positive is SO positive for me, I had one come out this dark when I was pregnant but not at any other time (I'm not already pregnant though, I do wish mind lol)

The picture with three tests are two previous positive one from the month I got pregnant and the bottom one is this cycles.

The picture with four are each day I took a test this month O:)

x x x
 



Attached Files:







PICT3912.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8









PICT3910.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Megg33k

I would guess that you're ovulating today, maaybe! :hugs: I expect a temp rise tomorrow for you.

Vickie... HUGE :hugs: to you! I'm sorry, honey!


----------



## aussiettc

Vickie :hug: hope shes ok sweety


----------



## Megg33k

The :witch: seems to be landing later today or tomorrow. Its over for me this time, but I'm okay with it. Countdown until my predicted Sept 13 BFP!


----------



## aussiettc

Said it before and i'll say it again megg hope your wrong sweety i readlly do but should she come i hope its the las for a while:thumbup:


----------



## Rmar

Meg, both options could be positive, right? AF stays away and you are pregnant or AF comes all by herself and everything is well on track for a september BFP!

I posted a thread about which day I ovulated. I thought it would be great for you chart stalkers as I have added lots and lots of charts to look at. There is a poll, too. I know how fun polls are.

ETA, I always forget to post the links:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/382758-do-you-think-ovulated-charts-included.html


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, I consider this win/win! Although, I'm a bit :wacko: at the thought of possibly only a 9-10 day LP! But, that will likely work itself out in time. Going to check your thread now!


----------



## tinybutterfly

let's hope your next cycle is just as textbook perfect as this one...only with a BFP ending of course!

i should know if mine is bfp or not shortly before september 13, so....whiiiii


----------



## Tulip

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek only 5 days to go, Tibs! I'm so excited for you! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

me tooooo!!!!!

and i can't help but be very optimistic about it... so if it goes wrong after all, i'm going to be a mess, yikes


----------



## Megg33k

It'll be great, TB! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry Megg about the the temp drop, it's hard not to feel disappointed but I'm love'in your positive attitude, there's still time for a BFP in August too.

I don't know why, but FF took away my OV cross hairs! It's back to saying it doesn't think I OV. :sad1:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Sorry about your temps and the spotting Megg. I really hoped this was your month.

Thanks for all the kind words about my Grandma. She seems a lot better today - apparently was a vasovagal attack that caused it. Realistically though I know she is 82 and won't be around forever.


----------



## debgreasby

Glad ur grandma is ok Vickie :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> Sorry Megg about the the temp drop, it's hard not to feel disappointed but I'm love'in your positive attitude, there's still time for a BFP in August too.
> 
> I don't know why, but FF took away my OV cross hairs! It's back to saying it doesn't think I OV. :sad1:

I was loving the idea of her showing and getting on with things... but the sneaky :witch: has disappeared. It tapered off to barely even pink on my tissue, and just now there was NOTHING. Like it never happened. I don't know if I should be happy or sad! :wacko:

I don't know why its taken it away. It looks so clear! WTF?



Vickieh1981 said:


> Sorry about your temps and the spotting Megg. I really hoped this was your month.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words about my Grandma. She seems a lot better today - apparently was a vasovagal attack that caused it. Realistically though I know she is 82 and won't be around forever.

Thanks... I'm super curious about my temp tomorrow under more "normal" circumstances!

Glad to hear she's doing better, sweetie! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

dietrad said:


> I don't know why, but FF took away my OV cross hairs! It's back to saying it doesn't think I OV. :sad1:

how weird! FF must be blind, i still think you O'd!


vickie, very glad to hear she's doing better...
and grandparents...i don't know why, but i just expect them to live forever.
i used to think my grandfather was actually a vampire... it was such a shock to lose him,
even if i was 22, he was the last one i expected to lose
ETA: just wanted to clarify that i didn't think he was a vampire when i was 22, but when i was younger lol


----------



## hoping:)

jeez TB... only 4 more days!!!:happydance:

Vicki sorry to hear about your grandma:hugs:

Megg I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you:thumbup: 

Dietrad- I think you o'd because you can obviously see a temp shift!

AFM- so I did take a test on Saturday since Jenny Renny said I would be getting my :bfp: but all I got was an evap:dohh: I was having af cramps on Friday and Saturday but nothing today. I checked my cervix and it has gone from being low (yesterday) to high... I can barely reach it and lately I have been so tired, nauseous and my boobs are killing me... I feel like I did with the last pregnancy but I think it is just me still recovering from the ms or who knows maybe I am pregnant:haha: af is due tomorrow so we will see...


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hope you are pregnant!!!
but yes, body after mc... it can do weird things, i've had bigger boobs for a few months after
and tired (but then blood test showed i had CMV so that explained it)

but yessss you be preggers now, me next month... i like the plan!
i wonder what meggles temp will be this morning!
and aussie and dawn....whoooo all going for spring babies, oh yeah!

4 more days, i can't believe it!!! i'm so happy time went by fast
guess the last few days will be the worst haha, but i can keep myself occupied.
the spotting stopped too, so i think if i take my last pill friday, af may arrive monday


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely could be a sneaky, hiding BFP!!! FX'd!

Meggles temp SUCKS today... again! BOO! No sign of :witch: though. What gives?

4 days!!!! :yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Booo idd, sucky temp

hey, no AF means longer LP, which is good too right?


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- I'm with TB... at least it means a better LP and you are still in the game:thumbup: FX

TB- it would be awesome to be pregnant so quick but I'm not sure what to believe since I haven't had an actual cycle. I can't believe how quickly your IVF date came!!! I'm cheering you on for first round success:thumbup:

I checked my cervix this morning and it is still high and closed. I did an opk yesterday and today... the one today is slightly darker. I also did a dollar store hpt but I didn't get to look at the results... I was running late for work and stuck it in my purse so I could look at the results when I got there but now I've seemed to misplaced it:dohh:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm curious where you'll find it back hehehe, car seat, at home near the mail... i'm hoping some place funny lol


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Booo idd, sucky temp
> 
> hey, no AF means longer LP, which is good too right?




hoping:) said:


> Megg- I'm with TB... at least it means a better LP and you are still in the game:thumbup: FX
> 
> TB- it would be awesome to be pregnant so quick but I'm not sure what to believe since I haven't had an actual cycle. I can't believe how quickly your IVF date came!!! I'm cheering you on for first round success:thumbup:
> 
> I checked my cervix this morning and it is still high and closed. I did an opk yesterday and today... the one today is slightly darker. I also did a dollar store hpt but I didn't get to look at the results... I was running late for work and stuck it in my purse so I could look at the results when I got there but now I've seemed to misplaced it:dohh:

In response to both of you... No... Not a longer LP. My progesterone test from 7dpo came back as 0.9. That indicates no ovulation. I'm done temping. I'm done TTC. If I have no control, then I'm going to stop bothering with any of it.


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> i'm curious where you'll find it back hehehe, car seat, at home near the mail... i'm hoping some place funny lol

I am curious too... I checked every where in the car and dumped out my whole purse and still have not found it:dohh: I really want to see it because of my OPK progression. I had done one on Friday and there was barely a line and the ones from today and yesterday definitely have a second line. I feel super nauseous today, had heart burn yesterday and have been peeing a lot more but it could all be in my head:haha:



Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> Booo idd, sucky temp
> 
> hey, no AF means longer LP, which is good too right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Megg- I'm with TB... at least it means a better LP and you are still in the game:thumbup: FX
> 
> TB- it would be awesome to be pregnant so quick but I'm not sure what to believe since I haven't had an actual cycle. I can't believe how quickly your IVF date came!!! I'm cheering you on for first round success:thumbup:
> 
> I checked my cervix this morning and it is still high and closed. I did an opk yesterday and today... the one today is slightly darker. I also did a dollar store hpt but I didn't get to look at the results... I was running late for work and stuck it in my purse so I could look at the results when I got there but now I've seemed to misplaced it:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> In response to both of you... No... Not a longer LP. My progesterone test from 7dpo came back as 0.9. That indicates no ovulation. I'm done temping. I'm done TTC. If I have no control, then I'm going to stop bothering with any of it.Click to expand...

I'm sorry Megg:hugs: I know it feels hopeless at times but please don't give up... can they put you back on clomid to help with ovulation?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Meggs, don't give up. Did your dr give you an alternative? Some clomid followed by some progesterone booster? Something, anything? :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Clomid sucks and I won't go back on it. My doctor said nothing. I have no plan of doing anything about it. I'm just done. There's no point in fighting a losing battle.


----------



## hoping:)

Megg, I don't blame you for wanting to give it all up because sometimes I feel the same way. It just gets harder to pick yourself up again and again but I guess I keep myself going by thinking it will all be worth it in the end. Do you think maybe after a break you might want to try again?


----------



## tinybutterfly

no ovulation? and they didn't mix up your results with somebody else's?
hard to believe if you look at your chart... sigh...

i hope the "i-quit-i-don't-care-anymore" approach gives you a surprise bfp!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> Booo idd, sucky temp
> 
> hey, no AF means longer LP, which is good too right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Megg- I'm with TB... at least it means a better LP and you are still in the game:thumbup: FX
> 
> TB- it would be awesome to be pregnant so quick but I'm not sure what to believe since I haven't had an actual cycle. I can't believe how quickly your IVF date came!!! I'm cheering you on for first round success:thumbup:
> 
> I checked my cervix this morning and it is still high and closed. I did an opk yesterday and today... the one today is slightly darker. I also did a dollar store hpt but I didn't get to look at the results... I was running late for work and stuck it in my purse so I could look at the results when I got there but now I've seemed to misplaced it:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> In response to both of you... No... Not a longer LP. My progesterone test from 7dpo came back as 0.9. That indicates no ovulation. I'm done temping. I'm done TTC. If I have no control, then I'm going to stop bothering with any of it.Click to expand...

Nooo. How can that be? Your chart shows such a clear thermal shift. How can that not be ovulation?

I'm really sorry megg. xxx


----------



## Tulip

Meggs I am utterly baffled by that chart meaning 'no ovulation'. I have absolutely no idea what to say or to suggest :(


----------



## Megg33k

At least I'm not alone... I just want to know how my chart can look like it does but my results show on ovulation? And, I got my "1dpo sore boobs" and all the other "normal" post-O things. I don't understand and my heart is breaking while I struggle to figure out what its supposed to mean. HOW? How is it possible that I didn't ovulate. I had no fever to blame. I was home under very normal circumstances. My sleep was a little different for some of the temps, but not all of them. And, they were quite consistent. I'm not even willing to blame my sleeping pattern. I don't think its possible... I really don't... but they don't seem to think they've mixed up the results, I'm sure. I can't imagine there was a rush on lots of people having progesterone levels tested the same day as me. The lab was dead. I can't see that being a viable explanation. ](*,)


----------



## xshell79

Meggs I'm in same situation I been told by my gyno I probably not oving due to my 21day test but I have thermal shifts on my charts so she has refferd me to a fertility specialist on the 11th aug so I'm hoping to find out more and ask why... It's so confusing. Did u try soy that cycle too as I'm going to try it when af arrives


----------



## Megg33k

xshell79 said:


> Meggs I'm in same situation I been told by my gyno I probably not oving due to my 21day test but I have thermal shifts on my charts so she has refferd me to a fertility specialist on the 11th aug so I'm hoping to find out more and ask why... It's so confusing. Did u try soy that cycle too as I'm going to try it when af arrives

I did try Soy that cycle. Are you having a similarly difficult time believing that you don't ovulate when your charts show that you?


----------



## mercyme

Ah, Megg, I'm sorry you feel so awful. And I know that "done" feeling, after the 2nd (quite painful & pointless) IUI, I was ready to quit. Sometimes I'm just shocked at how hard this whole fertility thing is -- especially when I read your posts, and others like us. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xshell79

Yes megg I'm totaly confused it don't make sense I'd understand if I had no thermal shift it boggles me. I just hope I find some answers when I have my fertility appt!


----------



## Megg33k

I hate all of this. I'm almost refusing to believe that I didn't ovulate. I think it was either really weak (since I didn't feel it happen) or I actually did ovulate on CD25 (which was the other option that FF was more confident about) and it was just declining too fast to get a decent reading at what would have been 10dpo instead of 7dpo. That's my current line of thought... although, I could be wrong.


----------



## tinybutterfly

*especially for my Meggles*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiCRZLr9oRw 

^^ check out the awesome 80s music video style (or maybe early 90s... still...worth a giggle... or 3)

*Don't give up*

In this proud land we grew up strong
We were wanted all along
I was taught to fight, taught to win
I never thought I could fail

No fight left or so it seems
I am a man whose dreams have all deserted
Ive changed my face, Ive changed my name
But no one wants you when you lose

*Dont give up
cos you have friends
Dont give up
Youre not beaten yet
Dont give up
I know you can make it good*

*Though I saw it all around
Never thought I could be affected
Thought that wed be the last to go
It is so strange the way things turn*

Drove the night toward my home
The place that I was born, on the lakeside
As daylight broke, I saw the earth
The trees had burned down to the ground

*Dont give up
You still have us
Dont give up
We dont need much of anything
Dont give up
cause somewhere theres a place
Where we belong*

*Rest your head
You worry too much
Its going to be alright
When times get rough
You can fall back on us
Dont give up
Please dont give up
*
got to walk out of here
I cant take anymore
Going to stand on that bridge
Keep my eyes down below
Whatever may come
And whatever may go
That rivers flowing
That rivers flowing

Moved on to another town
Tried hard to settle down
For every job, so many men
So many men no-one needs

*Dont give up
cause you have friends
Dont give up
Youre not the only one
Dont give up
No reason to be ashamed
Dont give up
You still have us
Dont give up now
Were proud of who you are
Dont give up
You know its never been easy
Dont give up
cause I believe theres the a place
Theres a place where we belong*


----------



## Tigerlilies

:gun: to FF, I don't think it's all that great about predicting OV if it's not clear cut. I had to manually select my OV day b.c I was tired of it not making up it's mind but it doesn't matter much now since my temp is starting to drop. Now I'll be starting clomid.


----------



## Megg33k

FF isn't our friend right now, eh Dietra?

As soon as I chose to allow FF to put my O back on CD25, this morning it moved it back to CD28. Cute, right?

Curious question... Is it possible to have your temps just start over like its a new cycle without a bleed? Because that seems to be precisely what I have going on. I mean... They're just back down really low for 3 days now... I spotted Sunday morning, a teeny little bit twice last night, and nothing today... but it looks very much like the beginning of AF should. I'm so :wacko: about it all! I don't know what to do!!!

TB - That video was hilariously bad... and sort of uncomfortable to watch 2 people hug awkwardly for that long... but I love the sentiment! :hugs: Thank you!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yes, actually you can OV and not end up having an AF, you can have an AF without having OV'd. Just a cute way for nature to be cruel to women. I would go ahead and make FF start a new cycle with Sunday being CD 1. If something changes and you actually get a decent flow, so be it, but if not, Sunday is where I'd start. Have you thought about doing the progesterone cream from the vitamin store or online after OV day?


----------



## Megg33k

I think I'll do that... Thanks! :hugs:

Yes, I used that cream once... but if my LP defect is as bad as it looks like it could be... I'm pretty sure that I'll need more than the cream can provide. That will be a last resort for me if she won't prescribe something though.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: megg and :gun: to ff :grr: xxxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- maybe the ovulation date was off when you got the progesterone test done... it makes sense. Your chart has such a good temp shift and it usually won't if you dont o.

AFM- I have to go get blood drawn today for my hcg quantity. I was suppose to do it a week ago to see if it has gone down from the mc but i forgot about it:dohh: I've been having af cramps on and off since friday but still no af and hpt is neg... just evap lines on some of them so my results for the blood test should be negative. I started feeling the same as when I was preggo about a week ago but it is probably still my hormones all jacked up. I hate recovering after a ms... i never know what to expect because it is different every time:growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

I agree. Its very difficult to comprehend that I could have the sustained thermal shift with no O. So, I'm taking my charts in and going to see what she tells me today! So hoping that she's in a "whatever you want" sort of mood!


----------



## tinybutterfly

glad to see you're armed and dangerous :p haha
if she's not in that mood, she sure will be after you walk in haha


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: There are no appointments available, but I've been assured that she's the only one on duty and I am welcome to walk-in between the hours of 3-10pm. So, I shall do just that!


----------



## Tigerlilies

:huh: What is this, the cable guy? 3-10pm? Bring a book! :book: and Good luck!


----------



## hoping:)

the :witch: just showed up:thumbup: On to my clomid cycle... I hope I am lucky enough again to catch on the 1st cycle!


----------



## Tulip

Best of luck Hoping, I hope this cycle brings your (sticky) dream xxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh and Megg - I am LOVING Armed and Dangerous. Go girl xxx


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> :huh: What is this, the cable guy? 3-10pm? Bring a book! :book: and Good luck!

Ha! No, that's just the hours that she's in tonight. They'll fit me in between appts! :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Update when you can Meggs about what she said. I hope you get some sort of answer or solution to the situation.


----------



## Megg33k

dietrad said:


> Update when you can Meggs about what she said. I hope you get some sort of answer or solution to the situation.

Called to see how busy the doc's office was, and there is a MASSIVE wait. Said I probably wouldn't even get in to see her tonight. I imagine it has something to do with the heat and people probably having heat stroke from not listening when they say to stay inside. She said my best bet was to show up tomorrow morning at 8am when they open to get in and out before it gets hot. So, that's the new plan. The first available appointment was 12:30pm... which would be really unpleasant to deal with!


----------



## tinybutterfly

ah man, more waiting... lol... i thought i'd wake up and read a whole explanation of why things happened the way they did...

are you up yet??? lol... no you're not, i know haha


----------



## Tigerlilies

Man, that's all we BnB girls do is wait! Alright, FX'd for that 'in and out' 8am showing.

So my temp went back up this morning. :huh: I don't know if it dropped b.c I with held the progesterone cream on Sunday and half of Monday in case the dr wanted blood work and then it went back up b.c I started using it again Tuesday. :shrug: I guess if I get a BFN on Saturday, I quit the cream to allow for AF.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm only barely up now! :shy: I'm ashamed... I didn't even wake up until after 8am! :( I went to sleep at 10pm and woke at 8:20! :dohh: I'll get there before the day is over today!

P.S. Chart still looks very much like splitting it was the right thing. Super stable temps again.


----------



## hoping:)

I guess yesterday was a false alarm... no af:shrug: I just had that one spot and then when I wipe there is a little brown/pink/red or nothing. Uggghhh... if af is going to come I just wish she would do it already!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hoping....just a little brown blood????....Have you tested again? Make sure that maybe you didn't get PG....is that a possibility for you or have you two been behaving?


----------



## hoping:)

I thought about doing a test this morning but I thought that maybe it was the start of my period since af can be messed up after mc... super light or super heavy. If I am still spotting or have stopped all together I will test in the morning:thumbup: The thing is I am not 100% sure if or when I exactly ovulated (just picked o date based on cervix, cm and cramping) so I am not sure how many dpo I am:dohh:


haha... nope... we haven't been behaving so being preggo is definitely possible!


----------



## tinybutterfly

exciiiting!!!


----------



## hoping:)

woohoo... 2 days until IVF!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

yessss they're going by slowly... it's great that i can obsess over your cycle in the meantime :D


----------



## hoping:)

I'm so excited to start obsessing over your symptoms after IVF... I have such high hopes that you will catch on the first try!

haha... I'm already sick of my cycle because I don't know what is going on:wacko: Do you think that this could be my period and it is just super light? Yesterday I had a drop of mucusy blood and figured that af started but my tampon only had a few streaks of brown (sorry tmi) and then when I wipe it is light brown sometimes with a little red/pink or there is nothing:dohh:

I should have just went and got my blood work done yesterday but decided against it because I thought that af had came.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'd test tomorrow just to be sure.
only spotting hardly counts as AF... and wait... more waiting, as if we don't do that enough already.

afm, i do hope i fall pregnant on my first IVF but the more i read around 'bout it, the more
i have to face the fact that the first round is usually a trial round.
pffff i just don't know... it's 50-50 really, my clinic has a 48% succes rate (all cases, not just cases like mine),
so i do hope i'm with the lucky 50% that gets a baby out of it first try!


----------



## roonsma

tinybutterfly said:


> i'd test tomorrow just to be sure.
> only spotting hardly counts as AF... and wait... more waiting, as if we don't do that enough already.
> 
> afm, i do hope i fall pregnant on my first IVF but the more i read around 'bout it, the more
> i have to face the fact that the first round is usually a trial round.
> pffff i just don't know... it's 50-50 really, my clinic has a 48% succes rate (all cases, not just cases like mine),
> so i do hope i'm with the lucky 50% that gets a baby out of it first try!

Wow 48% they must be doing something right. Good luck to you tiny xx :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Tiny happening so fast!!! FXXX for you cant wait to hear how it all goes.


----------



## roonsma

Megg33k said:


> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> Update when you can Meggs about what she said. I hope you get some sort of answer or solution to the situation.
> 
> Called to see how busy the doc's office was, and there is a MASSIVE wait. Said I probably wouldn't even get in to see her tonight. I imagine it has something to do with the heat and people probably having heat stroke from not listening when they say to stay inside. She said my best bet was to show up tomorrow morning at 8am when they open to get in and out before it gets hot. So, that's the new plan. The first available appointment was 12:30pm... which would be really unpleasant to deal with!Click to expand...

Good luck Megg, hope you're feeling a bit perkier Hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Exciting about your IVF, TB! :hugs:
Excited about your testing, Amber! :hugs:

I'm re-posting from my journal so you don't have to track down what happened. Putting it behind the spoiler because its SO long!

Spoiler
Okay... I got there at 10:25am. There were 2 guys and one woman with 2 children who she didn't seem to need to have any control over waiting already. I really thought I'd never get to see her, as I figured I'd already be in prison for slaying the stupid woman and her obnoxious kids. They were jumping on the chairs, running around, trying to climb the wall while holding on to the receptionist's ledge, panting like dogs, flipping over chairs, playing some "game" where they would hold their hands up to their eyes like binoculars and ask each other "Are you in 1 piece or 2 pieces?" and whatever the other one said was always the wrong answer... This game is very loud, and it went on forever. One of them proceeded to go to the parking lot alone (at maybe 7?) and came back in spilling an entire McDonald's breakfast platter on the floor... pancakes, hashbrown, eggs, etc. Some poor girl came in right after me who had a 10:30am appointment and sat through all of this too. The 2 guys got called in, but I got called in before the woman with the kids or the girl with an appointment... odd, but okay. It was 11:30am I think? So, not ages, but felt like ages.

Anyway, the nurse comes in to do blood pressure and temp and says to me "Do you not have a gynecologist set up yet?" I told her that I didn't have one I liked at the moment. Keep in mind, my paperwork stated my reason for the visit was "discuss lab results" because that was part of it. Anyway, she then says, "Well, you need to get that done, because she can't keep doing this. It isn't her job." She's referring to my doctor, in case you wondered. Odd... Its not my doctor's job to discuss my test results with me? Because, I think it might be!

Well, my blood pressure was 149/84. I wonder why! I was annoyed with the kids, fuming about what the nurse said... OF COURSE IT WAS HIGH!

My doctor comes in and is perfectly nice. I keep my thoughts about the nurse to myself, because I didn't want to taint the appointment with that at the very beginning. First, I explain that I've been eating better and trying to be more active to no avail (my 10lb loss seems to fluctuate on the day... some days its 10lbs, some days its 1lb... I think my scale sucks). Anyway, we talked about that for a bit. She said that she thinks I might be gaining some muscle mass, which I doubt... but it was nice to hear. Then, she said that she also thought I might be retaining some water because of the weather, so I had probably lost even if the scale wasn't showing it. We moved on from there for the moment.

Then, I asked about the 2nd fertility clinic referral. She said they won't even return her calls anymore. So, that's out. She said that some specialty places here (fertility clinics, child psychologists, etc) only accept referrals from ONE of the 3 hospitals. So, they're probably ignoring her because she's not with their "preferred" hospital. What a bunch of shit. Anyway, I told her about the FS I hated leaving the clinic I'd been to and some new guy taking over. She asked me to call right then and get a consult scheduled, so I did. I have an appointment on Aug 28 @ 10:30am.

I asked her about my progesterone level and showed her my chart. She said that she actually wondered if it had been done on the wrong day, because my level was almost double what it had been every other time it was checked. After seeing my chart, she said without question that I had it done 3 days too late. She agrees 100% that I did ovulate and my level barely rises afterward. She confirmed that it could have caused everything, because it probably didn't ever rise enough to sustain an embryo past the very, very beginning stage and never got high enough to have the sharp drop required to instigate the bleed. She all but said "mystery solved." She also agreed with me splitting my chart and calling this CD4, even though there was no bleed other than the super light spotting. Apparently, there wouldn't be much to shed since I probably didn't form much of a lining anyway. So, I really did have it all figured out! :thumbup: Maybe I should just get the degree to make my life easier. :winkwink: Although, she wants to wait for the FS to prescribe the progesterone supplements, because she said they would know more about the dosage and whatnot.

Anyway, we touched back on the weight thing, and she asked if I'd consider not trying this cycle and going back on Phentermine. Well, with the FS appointment coming up, I didn't really want to try this cycle anyway, because I don't have my post-O progesterone supplements... So, it would just end in heartbreak again anyway. Obviously, I agreed right away. Phentermine is how I lost the weight before, so I'm more than happy to do it that way again. She stressed that I absolutely couldn't TTC while taking it, but the paperwork tells a different story and my old OB/GYN who prescribed it said it would be fine. So, I'm not quite convinced, even though I'm perfectly happy with not trying this cycle.

So, I do feel like I got somewhere. I feel like I have the answer I needed. Knowing that I wasn't talking nonsense about the test being done the wrong day and whatnot feels really good. I'm also glad she isn't so closed-minded that the number on the paper is the end-all-be-all of things... That she wasn't so high and mighty (like so many doctors are) to admit that there are flaws in blood tests because of human error. She was absolutely certain that I had it right though... She said she absolutely didn't believe I hadn't ovulated. So, I did ovulate on CD25... and I had a fairly normal cycle... other than terrible freaking progesterone levels.

I mentioned the estrogen dominance thing, and she doesn't think that's what I'm dealing with. So, we didn't go any further into that option. 

All in all, I came away very happy. I didn't quite get what I hoped for, but I got something better! I got my freaking answer! I'm quite certain as to why I've lost my babies... and I think we can now prevent it from happening again for the same reason! Obviously, something can always go wrong that's not within our control, but I will NEVER allow another to be lost due to insufficient progesterone levels! I feel so free, vindicated, hopeful... but I do feel a bit sad that I didn't have a chance to prove it before losing the 2nd one, as I was pretty sure that this was the problem even back then... even before losing the first one! It was just that no one would listen to me! :growlmad:

Either way... I have my answer now... I can't live in the past! Apparently I needed to live through what I've lived through to be allowed to find my answer. So, that's the way it is and I can move forward... ONWARD AND UPWARD!

Sorry that this was a novel... but it is! LOL Thanks for the love and support! I couldn't do it without all of you! :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Hurrah :)


----------



## hoping:)

Yay for answers, Megg! I'm so happy everything is getting figured out:thumbup:

Is the 7dpo progesterone test the only way you can find out if your levels are too low. I often wonder if I have low progesterone... with the twins my level was 24 at about 4 1/2 weeks and for a while I had a short LP but now I am at about 13 days. 

I'm positive now that af is here! It would have been nice to be preggo but I am excited for this clomid cycle:D


----------



## Megg33k

It really is the only way, hun... And, its even better if you get it done on the right day! :rofl: Learn from my mistakes!


----------



## hoping:)

lol:D thanks Megg. I will ask my doc about doing the test


----------



## roonsma

Nice one Megg, onwards and upwards now girlie! xx :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg Meggles, that's great that you got your answers!!!
and an apointment at the FS you like! yay!!!
your turn to make a countdown ticker hahaha

it's good that i know that progesteron stuff now bc i might have something like it.
my temps never go down rapidly when i start a new cycle, always a few days into my cycle.
my GP who took my bloods when i was preggers said my progesteron level was on the low side (i can't find the papers atm) but he said it might be bc it was early days...
i'll discuss it with my FS, bring in all my papers etc, see what he thinks.
maybe that's why they do the early bloods after transferring, to check if your progesteron is high enough?



roonsma said:


> Wow 48% they must be doing something right. Good luck to you tiny xx :hugs:

i think it's bc they all work 24/7, if the ideal day to do pick up of the eggs is
on a sunday, well, then they'll do it on the sunday, not the saturday morning or monday.
and they just invested millions and millions in the lab to get the newest stuff,
newspapers say they get the best results of Europe... i can only hope it's true!!!
FS himself is more modest though hehe


----------



## Megg33k

That def might be why, TB! The clinic sounds amazing! I have high hopes for your first time! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Geez Tiny where are you at I might need to make a trip over and do my IVF there. Sounds fabulous.


----------



## tinybutterfly

belgium... i've checked the prices, it's between &#8364;2800-4200(and that's the max) for one cycle.
cryo cycle (FET) is &#8364;500

i suppose your health insurance will not cover procedures over here so then you'll pay the above.
otherwise it's alot less

wish i could just share from my left-over trials with others, i'd definatly let you guys benefit from it


----------



## puppymom32

thanks hun I know you would. It doesnt cover it over here either so at least I would get a mini vacation. :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'd say, no worries 'bout where you'd stay bc you can stay here in our place...
of course, by then i'd have a bump, i could understand if you'd not want to be around me 24/7 then hehe


----------



## Megg33k

I'd still love to be around you and your bump 24/7! You're incredibly deserving of your soon-to-be-bump!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I can't believe it's only one day to go. How did that happen????

Megg - I am glad that you should have some answers. xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sharing my news here too....I caved and tested today instead of Saturday in hopes to get blood work done right away and I'm :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankies Meggles (((squggles you tight)))



Vickieh1981 said:


> I can't believe it's only one day to go. How did that happen????

well, you know how the earth and moon orbit around something called the sun 
and also around themselves and and...
there's also the concept of time and and...

and that's how time passes by :happydance:

lol


----------



## hoping:)

OMG!!! Congrats on your :bfp: Dietrad:happydance:

Wow TB... the big day is practically here!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow *Dietrad*, that's great!!!!! congratulations!!!!

yepyep, big day nearly here... one more pill tomorrow and then waiting for AF to arrive...
shouldn't take long since for the last 11 days i've been spotting on 7 of them,
so that makes me think if i stop taking the pill i will come on very quickly no?
i could be wrong, i don't have pill-experience


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks Tiny and mega fairy dust to you for this cycle :dust: I would think it would come on pretty quickly too if you've already been spotty.


----------



## TripleB

Good luck today TB! And congrats Dietrad! xxx


----------



## aussiettc

Woohoo, congrats detrad and goodluck tiny.

So i have a question to ask i had some super steachy clear cm today so when does that mean i will O?
Also if i have a blood test done on 13 August (next friday) if i O later than today will the results be screwed and if so how much???


----------



## Vickieh1981

aussiettc said:


> Woohoo, congrats detrad and goodluck tiny.
> 
> So i have a question to ask i had some super steachy clear cm today so when does that mean i will O?
> Also if i have a blood test done on 13 August (next friday) if i O later than today will the results be screwed and if so how much???

I can't help you out as I never got anything stretchy after losing Isabella - I had to use pre-conceive.

I really hope it is ovualtion for you though.


I am back from my scan. All looked absolutely great. The guy who did the scan is lovely (he was the one who told me Jessica was a girl at my 20 week scan). He said that a bleed that looks big next to a tiny 6 week embryo doesn;t look very big next to a 9 week embryo.

I said that I get terrified before each scan and he said they could cure that by not scanning me anymore lol. Unfortunately that wouldn't change anything if things had gone wrong

Next scan is booked for the 24th August as I couldn't do exactly 2 weeks as I am away.

That means I need to change my 12 week scan to 13 weeks otherwise there will only be a week between the two.

Baby is measuring 2 days behind still as it has been all along but they date you at the 12 week scan. If it's still 2 days behind then they will change my due date to Isabellas birthday. I'm not sure how I feel about that.

Anyway one gorgeous little baby (he said another one hasn't popped up lol) and it is measuring 2.2cm head to bum.


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck today TB!!!

I'm glad you scan went well Vicki:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

So happy it went well, Vickie. :hugs: CONGRATS! Posted thoughts on the thing about Isabella's birthday in the "Race" thread. Also took a guess at gender already! I know, I'm nuts! LOL



aussiettc said:


> Woohoo, congrats detrad and goodluck tiny.
> 
> So i have a question to ask i had some super steachy clear cm today so when does that mean i will O?
> Also if i have a blood test done on 13 August (next friday) if i O later than today will the results be screwed and if so how much???

If you had the stretchy stuff today, I'd say O will be in the next 1-3 days? That's just a guess though! Is there a way to get your test moved to Monday, Aug 16? It could skew it quite a bit. If your levels are low like mine, 3 days was enough to make the test come back negative for ovulation even though we're certain I ovulated.


----------



## hoping:)

tb... wondering how everything went today...


----------



## tinybutterfly

start of ivf cycle just means i stopped taking the pill...
i took my last one few hours earlier than i normally do
<= evil lol
had spotting again in the evening (what's new, 8 days of spotting in the last 13 days).
so i think i'll start spotting tonight as well and sunday might be CD1, so then i'll start
stimming monday or tuesday *excited*


----------



## Tulip

*excited too* I feel I have a lot to learn about the IVF process..... you shall educate me, young Tibs xx


----------



## Tigerlilies

:thumbup: Good luck Tiny! :dust:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think i have to be more careful what to wish for hehe...
some bright red spot in my underpants few hours ago (past days has been brown spotting)
but bright red... that means AF coming right?
anyway, i'll see once the OH gets off the toilet lol!
i might have to make the phonecall today!!!
doesn't make sense...

i mean, when taking the pill, i'd normally have at least a day before it could start..
ya know, because it shouldn't start before you normally take your next pill.
but my body is forcing AF on me it seems...not that i mind (for once hehe)


----------



## Rmar

You have never taken it before so it would be your body reacting to the many hormones. It is common to have breakthrough bleeding when you have yet to skip a pill in the first months or if you have been taking it for a long time. You will have the proper withdrawal bleed, soon.


----------



## hoping:)

good luck TB:thumbup: I hope you get to make your call today!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so excited for you to start stimming! :Hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Rmar said:


> You have never taken it before so it would be your body reacting to the many hormones. It is common to have breakthrough bleeding when you have yet to skip a pill in the first months or if you have been taking it for a long time. You will have the proper withdrawal bleed, soon.

thanks
omg that makes so much sense!
how silly of me... i expect spotting and breakthrough bleed while taking
the pill
but not the moment i get off it... what was i thinking? lol
so yes, thankyou, it definatly is my body acting up and not a proper bleed yet



hoping:) said:


> good luck TB:thumbup: I hope you get to make your call today!




Megg33k said:


> I'm so excited for you to start stimming! :Hugs:

thanks ladies!!!

not calling today, bleeding/spotting isn't getting worse, if anything it's less.
so definatly not AF yet... but it will come soon, rmar says so :)
and i feel so hehe


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hello lovely chart stalkers !! I need your expert advice on my chart its so very different from all my other cycles and im not very sure what to think of it any input is greatly apreciated!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow it's looking niiiiiiiiice!!!



afm.... whiiiiiiii i think i get to call tomorrow... calling 11pm is a bit over the top lol


----------



## Megg33k

Fab chart, Ruskie!!! :thumbup:

Yay, TB!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

WOW, 7dpo, nice early BFP Ruskie, congratulations! Look at that rocketing temp! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

last night light flow... not so much over the night
but i'm going to call anyway i think

am nervous, have job interview tomorrow afternoon... always soo many ppl after the same job in my field *do not like*


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hello lovely chart stalkers !! I need your expert advice on my chart its so very different from all my other cycles and im not very sure what to think of it any input is greatly apreciated!!!:hugs::hugs:

Wow that is really different. Congratulations on your bfp - sooooo early as well.



tinybutterfly said:


> last night light flow... not so much over the night
> but i'm going to call anyway i think
> 
> am nervous, have job interview tomorrow afternoon... always soo many ppl after the same job in my field *do not like*

Good luck with your job interview - I have everything crossed. It can't hurt to call the clinic and see what they say. This is all so exciting.


----------



## Tulip

YAY make the call Tibs! And good luck with the interview xx


----------



## Megg33k

Excited about you calling, TB! :hugs: Good luck at the interview!!!

Congrats on the REALLY early BFP, Ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

tinybutterfly said:


> last night light flow... not so much over the night
> but i'm going to call anyway i think
> 
> am nervous, have job interview tomorrow afternoon... always soo many ppl after the same job in my field *do not like*

Good luck on everything!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyouthankyou!!!

hospital didn't pick up, so i'm calling tomorrow, so will probably have my apointment at the fertility clinic tuesday morning before work (it's on my way)

note: just bc i might be confusing... the fertility dep in hospital is something else than the fertility clinic.
my doc has his own clinic but also works at the hospital (his lab is there)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Just a little update ladies i went ahead and held my pee for a few hours and took an answer test and it was a completly BFN so i am doubting those lines since answer and $tree are the same 25 miu ill be testing again tom with my Ic's when they get here in the mail:cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh but this early you REALLY have to use fmu in my opinion, holding pee for a few hours will not do the trick at this point


AFM, i have my apointment!!!!!!!! tomorrow morning 7.20am (that's gonna hurt in the morning yes).
anyway, yeppie ya yeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I agree with TB, Ruskie! Hold tight till morning! :hugs:

Yay for appointment, TB! You're going to be so preggo soon! :yipee:


----------



## aussiettc

Yippy for appointment. can't wait to here your update. 

got strong lines last night and again this morning so i cant wait hopefully i'll catch the eggy this month and get to be bump buddies with TINY:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh yeah!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rmar

Woohoo for those ovulating soon and for the upcoming IVF for TB.

AFM, I am on CD4 and searching around ebay for a ovulation microscope. So far, I am the highest bidder and it has 1h43m left and I hope nobody decides to outbit me.There is only $2.94 until my max bid. Lol, I searched around for the best price between buy it now's and bidding...in cents. I want to order it today so that I can have it in time. The earliest I have o'ed is CD11.

I have seen a few BFP's from this thread happening. Don't know if congrats are in order...?


----------



## tinybutterfly

aargh job interview is so close
i think i prepped alright, but still... once i'm there i'll forget my eloquent sentences i prepared 

wish i could fast forward to 4pm already!


----------



## Rmar

Good luck for the job interview!

I won the bidding and I should have an ovulation microscope (plus a few ovulation and pregnancy tests they chucked in) by Friday.


----------



## hoping:)

Ruskie, I say wait hold out for fmu too! Good luck:thumbup:

Yay for yout appt TB!!! And good luck at your interview:D


----------



## tinybutterfly

i must google that... is it the thing that analyses spit? 
anyway, YAY for winning the bidding haha


afm, the job interview went very well i think, they were very nice and still were 
when i left, we had a laugh here and there, i asked the q's i wanted to ask.
they seemed pleased that i knew how it worked there and that i knew about the
new projects that were going to be starting up. 
nowhere really a negative reaction... maybe in their notes, but i don't know that yet.
it's waiting now, i'll know more next week (monday, same day as my scan whii lol)


----------



## hoping:)

it sounds like the interview went really well:thumbup: So what are you going to be doing at your appointment tomorrow? Are they retrieving the eggs or transfering embryos? I'm not too familiar with IVF...

AFM: Clomid is giving me monster headaches and really sore bbs... nothing I can't handle but the first time I used clomid it was smooth sailing. Tomorrow will be my last pill and hopefully ovulation will follow quickly after:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm really glad that I'm not trying this month, because my chart would really be pissing me off if I were! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i had the sore boobs with clomid too, only a headache CD9 though

and hehe, not picking eggs or transferring yet, i wish though!
now it's just checking if my levels are low enough, and if so (and i think they will be)
then i can start the stimulation, meaning, injecting myself for 6 days with gonal-f,
that makes several eggs ripen at the same time.
i have a follow-up scan then next week (monday) to see how i'm responding to it.
based on that they decide following treatment (more stimming, less).
they're following my natural cycle as much as possible so for me today is CD2
(i started bleeding for a few hours saturday evening, but it was so close to sunday i'm counting sunday as CD1).
so yeah... about two weeks untill pick-up (egg retrieval) and then embryo transfer 3-5 days later :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow.....good luck TB!!!! I hope you really get this on the first go around!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! You could be pregnant for good in less than 3 weeks! That's SOOOOO exciting! :hugs: EEK!


----------



## dawny690

Hi girls hope your all well? Want a laugh? I did an opk yesterday looks like its getting close to + or I missed the surge the 2 days I couldnt do one and my hubby says what are you doing one of them fertalisation tests? I was :rofl: at him I was like its called an opk dear :lol: :haha: xxxx


----------



## Rmar

:rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

LOL!!!

yes tell him you have to insert it before having sex and then you'll definatly get pregnant
bc it releases stimulants if he cums


----------



## tinybutterfly

apointment went very well!!!
they took my blood but bc my AF started saturday night doc said i could start
stimming right away and didn't have to wait for the phone call in the evening!
hooray!!!
so the nurse showed me how to inject myself etc
they called this evening that i have the all clear to start (continue in my case hehe)

next week monday i have my follow-up scan (they didn't scan now, just bloods)


----------



## Tigerlilies

:thumbup: Awesome! I'll be praying for plenty of healthy, mature, ready to be fertilized eggs for you!!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh :bfn: for me today, too early anyway though

:flow:


----------



## Megg33k

So exciting, Tibs! :hugs:

Boo @ BFN, maaybe! Keep testing! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:bfn: for me also what do you ladies make of my chart if im not pregnant and not sick what could cause such high temps ???


----------



## KimmyB

:hi:

Just thought I'd pop back and wish TB all the luck in the world, exciting times! Hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Not sure, Ruskie! Could just be too early for it! 10dpo is still really early! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Not sure ruskie could still be too early x


----------



## tinybutterfly

Ruskiegirl said:


> :bfn: for me also what do you ladies make of my chart if im not pregnant and not sick what could cause such high temps ???

being 10 dpo
even if your temp is going to fall, it's usually few days later than 10 dpo

and yes... still early!



KimmyB said:


> :hi:
> 
> Just thought I'd pop back and wish TB all the luck in the world, exciting times! Hope you're all well :flower:

thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!!

and omg 24/25 weeks (i just saw, can't remember exactly which one i saw...blond lol)!
when did this happen? my goodness haha
viable!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So ladies i took a test this evening have a peek and tell e what you think ??
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ease-look-updated-better-pics-first-post.html


----------



## Rmar

I voted BFP because I can see colour in the line. There is plenty of time for it to get darker.


----------



## Megg33k

I also voted BFP... I could see it easily and it looks pink! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies !! I just hope its not a false positive after doing reasearch on the web ive seen so many ladies with different things from these tests from false positives to evaps to nothing at all i havent had any bad luck with this brand myself but hoping i didnt get a faulty batch of tests


----------



## tinybutterfly

yes, i got alot of pink evaps on those, sucky, wouldn't use them again.
if you can, do a back-up test with a FRER or something more reliable than an IC anyway
big hugs!

brrr have to inject myself in a bit, scary!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I wont be able to do another brand until friday morning cause im broke untill then hehe Just wondering did you get lines before the time limit for evaps ?? My line started appearing at 2 minute mark:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

yep my lines showed up as quickly as that too, i kept them for a while to remind me not
to buy them anymore but tossed them away recently... i'll see if i still have pictures of it
when i get home tonight, have to rush now hehe


and YAY, i injected myself, was scared i wasn't going to be able to do it hehe


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hun im not gettting to excited myself cause i wont till i get a nice line from a real test hehe


----------



## Fergie89

hi ladies :)

can anyone have a wee look at my BBT chart ... iv just started doing it & dont really know what it means .. thanks :) xoxoxox

:dust: :dust: to everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats on your :bfp:s, ruskie and lizzie!!!

TB- do you have to inject your self in the stomach? When I was on Lovenox I had to do that every day and it made it a lot easier if I iced the spot first:thumbup:

Fergie- Welcome to the chart stalker's thread! I'm not really sure about your chart because the temps are so up and down... do you temp at the same time every day?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Maaybe, it's still early, you could still get a :bfp:!!!

FX'd that that line gets darker on Friday Ruskie!!!!!

Fergie, how off were you with time on temping today? If that temp stays high, not necessarily as high as today, but if it stays 36.0 or higher range, it's a good chance you did OV Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Fergie89

dietrad said:


> Maaybe, it's still early, you could still get a :bfp:!!!
> 
> FX'd that that line gets darker on Friday Ruskie!!!!!
> 
> Fergie, how off were you with time on temping today? If that temp stays high, not necessarily as high as today, but if it stays 36.0 or higher range, it's a good chance you did OV Sunday or Monday.

i done it at the exact same time today :) i had an alarm set ... is there a website that i can go on that explains all about charting? ..X


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well last nights test is either a false positive or a evap that started before the time limit!! this mornings test was negative and my temps took a nice nose dive wont be using those test ever again:cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> TB- do you have to inject your self in the stomach? When I was on Lovenox I had to do that every day and it made it a lot easier if I iced the spot first:thumbup:

yep, in my stomach
i must say, it's not painful at all, so for now i won't need ice,
but i might after a few days, so that's a VERY good tip thankyou!
i also alternate, yesterday was on the right side, this morning on the left,
tomorrow on the right again


----------



## puppymom32

Yay for doing so good with the shots Tiny!!!

So sorry RuskieGirl big Hugs.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ thankyou!

i had a killer headache by the end of the day,
and i was scared the meds weren't working lol, now i'm sure they are haha


----------



## Vickieh1981

dawny690 said:


> Hi girls hope your all well? Want a laugh? I did an opk yesterday looks like its getting close to + or I missed the surge the 2 days I couldnt do one and my hubby says what are you doing one of them fertalisation tests? I was :rofl: at him I was like its called an opk dear :lol: :haha: xxxx

Men are rubbish aren't they? Whenever I would be jumping on John he'd say does this mean you are menstuating - er duh no quite the opposite actually.



Ruskiegirl said:


> So ladies i took a test this evening have a peek and tell e what you think ??
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ease-look-updated-better-pics-first-post.html

I see it clearly.



tinybutterfly said:


> yep my lines showed up as quickly as that too, i kept them for a while to remind me not
> to buy them anymore but tossed them away recently... i'll see if i still have pictures of it
> when i get home tonight, have to rush now hehe
> 
> 
> and YAY, i injected myself, was scared i wasn't going to be able to do it hehe

Glad you managed it - I think the first one will be the worst.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well last nights test is either a false positive or a evap that started before the time limit!! this mornings test was negative and my temps took a nice nose dive wont be using those test ever again:cry:

I had the same at about 11 dpo. I said I was out because my temp had plummeted and Megg said - that's not a plummet, it's not even near the cover line. She was right, I was pregnant.

I am going to say the same about yours and especially since it came up again today. Your chart looks excellent.xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

hehe thats not my waking temp =D i just put one up so i could see my symptoms easier =D Ill be updating it later this morning but im going to assume it will fall my cervix is dropped to low closed and firm with watery cm and af cramping so i think af will come today or tom if she doesnt ill test friday morning:hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Did you update your temps yet Ruskie? Did your real temp go below 97?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ruskiegirl said:


> hehe thats not my waking temp =D i just put one up so i could see my symptoms easier =D Ill be updating it later this morning but im going to assume it will fall my cervix is dropped to low closed and firm with watery cm and af cramping so i think af will come today or tom if she doesnt ill test friday morning:hugs:

You sound like me. My cervix dropped right down and was even slightly open but I was still pregnant.


----------



## tinybutterfly

didn't get the job...bummer, ugh.
oh well... better luck next time i suppose... but i am disappointed
i HATE job hunting


----------



## Fergie89

can yous see that other lie on my HPT .,,, i know its not very clear on the pic, but my camera isnt very good lol..xoxox


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i don't see a picture


----------



## Fergie89

on my avatar :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh lol, before i tilted my screen that was completely black too
and it's still too dark to make out what i see... i mean... i see 3 lines lol


----------



## maaybe2010

I think I do hun x x


----------



## Fergie89

the one far left and the one far right :D

the 3rd one (middle bit) is just the way the lights hitting it lol xoxox


----------



## Megg33k

I think I can see it in your avatar, Fergie! :)

Tibs - Sorry about the job, love! Not impressed with my interview either! Maybe its a bad time to find a job! :hugs:


----------



## Fergie89

OMG how weird is this ,

so iv just been speaking to my auntie abt the pregnancy test , and she told me that she didnt want to say anything before incase i got upset or what , but she went to a tarot reading and they told her nt long after i lost the baby i will be pregnant again :O freaky or what!!! x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my waking was 98.6 !! but if you look at my past charts thats where its usualy at ! SO FX for a elevated temp tom if it drops more im pretty certain af is coming:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Fergie89 said:


> the one far left and the one far right :D
> 
> the 3rd one (middle bit) is just the way the lights hitting it lol xoxox

I see it but it doesn;t look in the right place to me. It;s hard to tell though because the picture is blurry.

Can you get an asda test? They were excellent


----------



## hoping:)

I can see it too Fergie. congrats!!!:thumbup:

Ruskie, fx for elevated temp and :bfp:

AFM. my temp is pretty high today but I am thinking it is too early to O. I've been having ov cramps but clomid might be the culprit. I went and had work done on my tattoo last nigh:happydance: One wing is close to complete. I just need some touch ups as my skin is tan and I want the colors to be brighter. If I did O yesterday it would be the same as my :bfp: cycle on clomid... I O'd the day I got my tattoo. I'm hoping it hasn't already happened because we've only dtd 2 times:dohh:

I will update with pics later:D


----------



## tinybutterfly

but but.... eeew, i don't wanna see pics of you DTD!!!!



;)

(of course i know what you were going to upload)


*chants*
upload! upload! upload! upload!


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: @ TB!!

Upload! upload! upload!

How you doing TB, feeling OK? xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am finding this cycle so confusing LOL I sure hope im pregnant but honestly i dont feel pregnant at all isnt that odd hehe


----------



## debgreasby

Oh TB you're hilarious!!!!


----------



## hoping:)

TB:haha: I tried uploading a pic from my phone but it says invalid file. I will do it when I get home:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> :rofl: @ TB!!
> 
> Upload! upload! upload!
> 
> How you doing TB, feeling OK? xx

feeling surprisingly ok actually.
i thought i'd be an emotional mess, smiline one minute, crying the next
but all i've had so far is a massive headache the first day i took the meds,
a milder one the next day and since then nothing much...

i'm starting to worry i'm doing something wrong, i must google if there are
females on gonal-f who don't have side-effects


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> I am finding this cycle so confusing LOL I sure hope im pregnant but honestly i dont feel pregnant at all isnt that odd hehe

Your cycle is confusing me too!! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

maaybe2010 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> I am finding this cycle so confusing LOL I sure hope im pregnant but honestly i dont feel pregnant at all isnt that odd hehe
> 
> Your cycle is confusing me too!! :haha:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hehe !!!! Af still isnt here !!!!!!!!! I cant freaking belive it lol i will be testing with fmu unless she decides to join her own party ill let you guys know the outcome in the morning:hugs:


----------



## Rmar

Ruskie, your chart still looks good. Not a dramatic drop. There is room for it to either go up again or right down. Don't worry about the temperature, unless it goes down to somewhere around 97.6-97.8. Going back to the 2 previous charts before that one, the temp you have at the start of the new cycle is pretty much the same as what temperature on ovulation day.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I wonder because im going to bed with wet hair will that affect my bbt?? If i had a blow dryer id blow it dry but i try not to use heat stuff on my hair cause its poofy enough withou heat damage :haha:


----------



## dawny690

Not sure hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Look at my weight loss :dance: go me :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nice job hun =D If i get skinny myself i look anorexic my bone structue is funny it sucks tho cause im short wish i could be really skinny without looking funny


----------



## tinybutterfly

well done Dawny!!!!!!!!!!

2 more sleeps untill my follow-up scan! man i hope they see eggs!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congrats Dawny! I wish I had your discipline!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Welll af isnt here and my temp went up by .1 this morning lol:happydance::happydance: tests are bfns tho


----------



## roonsma

dawny690 said:


> Look at my weight loss :dance: go me :wohoo: xxxx

Well done Dawny, you're doing brilliantly!! :happydance:


----------



## Rmar

Awesome chart, ruskie. Well above average.

Can anyone help me with saliva scopes? I can notice way more bubbles in my dried saliva. It was fully dried, when I looked. There are no ferning lines but it looks different to yesterday. I tried to see if it was the focus but it looks the same? If it doesn't have lines, is it anything more than no ferning?


----------



## Megg33k

There is only ferning and not ferning. If there's bubbles, it usually means that you applied it to the scope incorrectly... it happens a lot! :roll: I hated mine! 

Good luck, honey! I hope you get it to work for you! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo my frer i thought had a disapearing positive but theres a faint line there and its pink!!!!! OMG OMG im shaking in my pants ! Took other test :bfp: !!!!!! Will get confirmation at docs on wensday IM ON CLOUD 9 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ty ty :wohoo: im so excited but nervous like always hehe:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh awesome news Ruskie! congrats!!!!!! 


afm, last day of stimming so far, tomorrow check-up,
then they may adjust the dose for a few days...
i hope they see lots of eggs on the scan, and i hope they're a decent size already so i can
have EC by next weekend


----------



## debgreasby

:happydance: ruskie

fx'd tb xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh btw Ruskie.... PICS PLS!!!!!!!!

we just LOVE to stare at things that've been peed on lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe i put pics up in the gallery the line looks a whole lot better in person i have avery crappy camera or it would be seen as clear as daylight by all the ladies on the site lol Sadly its another chemical :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Ruskie!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh no!!! i'm so sorry Ruskie! ((( big hugs )))


----------



## tinybutterfly

i have good news!
got back from my scan now
my lining is excellent for being day 7
lots of follies on both sides.
they're a bit smaller on the left so my dose of gonal-f is upped for two days
so they can catch up!
also have to set two shots of cetrodide (i can't read what he wrote lol) to 
make sure my body doesn't ovulate on it's own.

he says, the way it's going now, we're looking at a pick-up this friday or saturday!!!

OMG i'm sooo happy!!!! this really is following my natural cycle, amazing!

next scan is wednesday, then they'll tell me when we'll have the pick-up.


the other shot is with a regular seringe, the nurse showed me how to prep it
and then she asked if i wanted to set it myself since i was going to do it
tomorrow as well... so i agreed, great idea, i can do it myself while she's looking,
if i was gonna do something stupid she could help me.
it went better than i thought, very easy, yay!


----------



## Megg33k

So excited for you, Tibs! :hugs: Yay!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: ruskie xxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Very exciting TB!!!! Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## hoping:)

dawny690 said:


> Look at my weight loss :dance: go me :wohoo: xxxx

Way to go, Dawny:happydance: 



Ruskiegirl said:


> Hehe i put pics up in the gallery the line looks a whole lot better in person i have avery crappy camera or it would be seen as clear as daylight by all the ladies on the site lol Sadly its another chemical :cry:

I'm so sorry, Ruskie:hugs:



tinybutterfly said:


> i have good news!
> got back from my scan now
> my lining is excellent for being day 7
> lots of follies on both sides.
> they're a bit smaller on the left so my dose of gonal-f is upped for two days
> so they can catch up!
> also have to set two shots of cetrodide (i can't read what he wrote lol) to
> make sure my body doesn't ovulate on it's own.
> 
> he says, the way it's going now, we're looking at a pick-up this friday or saturday!!!
> 
> OMG i'm sooo happy!!!! this really is following my natural cycle, amazing!
> 
> next scan is wednesday, then they'll tell me when we'll have the pick-up.
> 
> 
> the other shot is with a regular seringe, the nurse showed me how to prep it
> and then she asked if i wanted to set it myself since i was going to do it
> tomorrow as well... so i agreed, great idea, i can do it myself while she's looking,
> if i was gonna do something stupid she could help me.
> it went better than i thought, very easy, yay!

Wow TB- your IVF process is really moving along:thumbup: Good luck... I'm expecting a :bfp: very soon from you:happydance:


----------



## heva510

hi all sorry not been on in a while hope everyone is ok ? going to try and catch up l8r with 100's of posts :) was wondering if anyone could pls take a look at my chart as its gone crazy this cycle thank you advance heather x


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> Wow TB- your IVF process is really moving along:thumbup: Good luck... I'm expecting a :bfp: very soon from you:happydance:

unbelieveable, the look on my face was priceless when i saw the eggs on screen,
i was kind of convinced the low dose wasn't working since i had no side effects at all.

but yeah, yay yay yay! i hope we get our bfp's together!!!
btw, your chart in your signature is no longer a link, just an image,
or maybe the server is acting a little crazy for now but just so you know :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Heva, that's a pretty rough looking chart girl. I'm not sure if FF is going to predict an OV day for you with those temps being every where. You're previous chart looks great. Maybe this is just an off month, has there been a lot of stress going on in your life this past month that might have messed up your temps?


----------



## Tulip

Fabulous news Tibs I'm so excited!!! xxx


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Wow TB- your IVF process is really moving along:thumbup: Good luck... I'm expecting a :bfp: very soon from you:happydance:
> 
> unbelieveable, the look on my face was priceless when i saw the eggs on screen,
> i was kind of convinced the low dose wasn't working since i had no side effects at all.
> 
> but yeah, yay yay yay! i hope we get our bfp's together!!!
> btw, your chart in your signature is no longer a link, just an image,
> or maybe the server is acting a little crazy for now but just so you know :)Click to expand...

No horrible symptoms plus a great outcome is awesome:thumbup: 

I really hope we can finally be bump buddies this cylce! I'm thinking I will O today or tomorrow... my opks are pretty close to positive:happydance: I was worried for a moment that I might have o'd on like cd 9! 

I will have to fix my signature and I still have to upload my tattoo pic.


----------



## heva510

dietrad said:


> Heva, that's a pretty rough looking chart girl. I'm not sure if FF is going to predict an OV day for you with those temps being every where. You're previous chart looks great. Maybe this is just an off month, has there been a lot of stress going on in your life this past month that might have messed up your temps?

the only thing i can think of is i've had quite a few sleepless nites atm and started spotting today :wacko:


----------



## Tigerlilies

That might have been it, not a full restful 3hrs of sleep when you tempt. Man, if you're starting AF, this cycle was much shorter than your last. :huh: Are you irregular or is this kind of new to have such a short cycle?


----------



## heva510

dietrad said:


> That might have been it, not a full restful 3hrs of sleep when you tempt. Man, if you're starting AF, this cycle was much shorter than your last. :huh: Are you irregular or is this kind of new to have such a short cycle?

my cyclesare 28 days normally this is very different for me


----------



## aussiettc

So i totally dont know what to tthink of my chart this cycle.
Technically i'm onn cycle day 58 after my miscarriage and still on AF. thats like 8 weeks without a bleed, no wonder i'm goinng crazy.
I have split the cycle cause i started taking clomid and the doctor said to consider the first day of clomid as day 3 of a cycle. Anyway so i got my positive OPK and had a blood test at best 4dpo and it came back that i had ovulated. So i guess i wonder if i haven't O'ed earlier that though but i dont think anything else supports and early O. 
Anyway i did a HPT today cause ever since i've had the clomid i have been certain that i'll get pregnant this cycle and its come back as a :bfn:.
So now i am very disapointed and in a downward spiral and am sure that i'n never going to get my BFP again. SO if anyone wants to have a look at my chart and give me some advice i'ld be very appreciative. I have had a cold the last 2 days as well.


----------



## tinybutterfly

only 8dpo Mary! and a nice rise he two last days.. cold or not, that should bring PMA

it should be against the law to test before 11 dpo hehe


----------



## Tigerlilies

Heva, you might have to chalk this up to a bad month, but if this repeats next month, I would see your dr about a hormonal imbalance.

Yeah, I agree with TB, it's a bit to soon to test but it is really odd that you didn't Af after 8wks.....


----------



## hoping:)

Aussie- I agree... 9 dpo is probably too early. It looks like maybe an implantation dip at 6dpo though:thumbup:


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> i have good news!
> got back from my scan now
> my lining is excellent for being day 7
> lots of follies on both sides.
> they're a bit smaller on the left so my dose of gonal-f is upped for two days
> so they can catch up!
> also have to set two shots of cetrodide (i can't read what he wrote lol) to
> make sure my body doesn't ovulate on it's own.
> 
> he says, the way it's going now, we're looking at a pick-up this friday or saturday!!!
> 
> OMG i'm sooo happy!!!! this really is following my natural cycle, amazing!
> 
> next scan is wednesday, then they'll tell me when we'll have the pick-up.
> 
> 
> the other shot is with a regular seringe, the nurse showed me how to prep it
> and then she asked if i wanted to set it myself since i was going to do it
> tomorrow as well... so i agreed, great idea, i can do it myself while she's looking,
> if i was gonna do something stupid she could help me.
> it went better than i thought, very easy, yay!

That all sounds really positive - I am keeping everything crossed for you tb.



aussiettc said:


> So i totally dont know what to tthink of my chart this cycle.
> Technically i'm onn cycle day 58 after my miscarriage and still on AF. thats like 8 weeks without a bleed, no wonder i'm goinng crazy.
> I have split the cycle cause i started taking clomid and the doctor said to consider the first day of clomid as day 3 of a cycle. Anyway so i got my positive OPK and had a blood test at best 4dpo and it came back that i had ovulated. So i guess i wonder if i haven't O'ed earlier that though but i dont think anything else supports and early O.
> Anyway i did a HPT today cause ever since i've had the clomid i have been certain that i'll get pregnant this cycle and its come back as a :bfn:.
> So now i am very disapointed and in a downward spiral and am sure that i'n never going to get my BFP again. SO if anyone wants to have a look at my chart and give me some advice i'ld be very appreciative. I have had a cold the last 2 days as well.

Your chart looks good. Possible ID on 6dpo. 9dpo is too early to test. I've only got a bfp by then with 1 of my pregnancies. With Matthew it was bfn until 14dpo.

I am glad the bloods showed you ovulated xxx


----------



## hoping:)

here is my tattoo pic :D
 



Attached Files:







0813101135a.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aussiettc

Thanks girls, i know that its too early really but i was really kinda hoping that i may have gotten an evap or even a shadow to obsess over. I think maybe its the waiting thats driving me mental. that and the fact i haven't had any sign of a bleed for almost eight weeks now. I feel kinda stuck in limbo land not knowing if my bodies totally screwed now or what. so i guess all i can do is just sit back and wait:coffee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

waw Amber, niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiceeee!!!!



leaving for another scan in about 20 minutes... and i'm still unshowered and in pjs
guess who has to ruuuun? XD


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous, Amber! Really, really nice! I love that!!!

Run, Tibs! RUN! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

haha it was a race against the clock 
but i got there in time.
follies have grown, but not enough to have pick-up friday
will most likely be sunday

i did score two scan pics though yay
he measured one and that one was 18mm, so the rest need to catch up to that i think.

no more gonal-f now
but menopur instead and more cetrotide to prevent ovulation


----------



## Megg33k

Spectacular, Tibs! Not long now!!! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

because i'm suffering from eggo pride and want to show them off lol
can't exactly put them on FB yet haha

left side
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CD911LEFTforumedit.jpg

right side (i've seen more follies than in the picture, it was just to measure)
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/CD911RIGHTforumedit.jpg


for any mods bumping onto this: i editted out my name (very unusual last name first name isn't on the scan) and doctor's name,
but if you want to see the original, no problem at all :)


----------



## debgreasby

Oooh TB it's so exciting!!!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Wow TB! I've never seen pics of eggs before... thanks for sharing:thumbup: Sunday is so close I bet you are bursting with excitement! 

I love my half finished tattoo too:D I still have to get more touch ups and I want to add a little pink to brighten it up. I will probably have to wait to get the other wing done until after af arrives but I'm hoping she doesnt... who cares if I have to walk around with a half finished tatto for 9 months:haha: Getting a tattoo and ttc is tricky! I'm a little bummed with my temp today:growlmad: I was expecting to wake up with a high temp but it has dropped. I had major O pains all day yesterday and a little when I woke up so today better be the day!


----------



## puppymom32

Tattoo looks awesome hun. Hope you can get it finished for 9 more months.


----------



## Megg33k

Nice eggs, Tibs! Never thought I'd be saying that! :wacko: But, very nice! LOL Its funny... You'd never be able to figure out your last name looking at the pic, but I can clearly sort it out because I know what it is. :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Can someone tell me what the hell happened to my temp today?


----------



## tinybutterfly

it fell of the ladder! lol
that's one serious dip, i hope it's ovulation time!!!! wow, normalish cycles for meggles, miracle!!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> Nice eggs, Tibs! Never thought I'd be saying that! :wacko: But, very nice! LOL Its funny... You'd never be able to figure out your last name looking at the pic, but I can clearly sort it out because I know what it is. :haha:

hehehehe so true
well then, you might also be able to figure out who my doctor is, apart from the 
last letter of his name, all the rest are in mine too, lol, something to do when you're bored hahaha


----------



## hoping:)

jeez Megg! That is a pretty big drop... hopefully it means ovulation:thumbup:


----------



## Fergie89

is there a website that tells you all abt BBT? i do not have a clue abt it lol...and my temperatures are confusing.com! :S ..X


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> Can someone tell me what the hell happened to my temp today?

I was wondering that myself lovely.....I reckon you're pre-ov :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> it fell of the ladder! lol
> that's one serious dip, i hope it's ovulation time!!!! wow, normalish cycles for meggles, miracle!!!!!!

It totally fell off a ladder! I took it twice, but the one I used was the one from the time I've been trying to take it most often. I don't know WTF! And, when I took it later, the temp corrector actually made it almost exactly the same thing as it was when I took it... within .03 of a degree!!! :shock:

Really does look like a normal cycle (but a crazy chart)! Miracle is about right! LOL



tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Nice eggs, Tibs! Never thought I'd be saying that! :wacko: But, very nice! LOL Its funny... You'd never be able to figure out your last name looking at the pic, but I can clearly sort it out because I know what it is. :haha:
> 
> hehehehe so true
> well then, you might also be able to figure out who my doctor is, apart from the
> last letter of his name, all the rest are in mine too, lol, something to do when you're bored hahahaClick to expand...

Ooh... I'll have to take a look!!! LOL I love that sort of game!



hoping:) said:


> jeez Megg! That is a pretty big drop... hopefully it means ovulation:thumbup:

I know! I hope so too... its just massive!



Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what the hell happened to my temp today?
> 
> I was wondering that myself lovely.....I reckon you're pre-ov :happydance:Click to expand...

I guess... but WOW! That's a hell of a drop! :wacko:



Fergie89 said:


> is there a website that tells you all abt BBT? i do not have a clue abt it lol...and my temperatures are confusing.com! :S ..X

Fertility Friend has (from what I hear) a great tutorial that tells you all about temping! :)


----------



## hoping:)

OMG my (.)(.) have been killing me today and last nigh! They feel like they did when I was pregnant but obviously I'm not since I don't know if I've even ovulated yet:dohh: I think the clomid is really doing me in this cycle:haha:

Megg- I'm excited to see what your temp does tomorrow. And your cycle this month does look totally normal:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Clomid screws with people so hard, Amber! That's just the nature of it. I hate it!

I'm excited to see what it does tomorrow too. I'm torn... I kind of want to :sex:... like, want to for fun... but I can't stand the thought of condoms or pulling out... I want a baby, dammit! And, what if it would be okay this time? If I get progesterone at my appointment next week, I could totally get knocked up and be perfectly fine if they help me! What do I do?!?! 

I'm thinking go for it... There's no guarantee I'll ovulate. I mean, it seems likely... but I'd be pissed if I passed up sex and then didn't ovulate!!! So, :sex:... yeah?


----------



## aussiettc

Megg, Deffinately :sex: i think, you never now if you will or wont ovulate so just go for it for fun anyway.

Dazed, i'm with you sweetheart clomid really messes with you. Hopefully both you and i will have comid babies soon. Fxed.

AFM i'm still testing early and getting nothing. I'm so sure that i'll get a :BFP: that i'm delusional and testing early just to know. So i have to ring the doctor tomorrow and tell if if i have had a + HPT and see where we go from there. So i guess i could do with your opinions since its now been 60days since my MC if i dont have i :BFP: by monday which would be about 14dpo should i just ask for something to induce a bleed cause all this waiting is starting to screw with my head.


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I'd go ahead and ask for something to induce the bleed... but maybe hold out on taking it until about 18dpo just to be sure that you don't get AF on your own or the BFP we're all hoping you'll get. 

P.S. Totally already :sex:! LOL Good call!


----------



## Rmar

Lol, yay for :sex:!

AFM, positive OPK and partial ferning! Ovulation is going to be soon and OH has promised that we can :sex: tonight. We did last night as well. :spermy: :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! :sex:


----------



## Tigerlilies

:thumbup: Meggs!


----------



## hoping:)

woohoo for :sex:!!! lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well my doctors appointment is in the morning !! Im excited and nervous all the same ! I will let you know what the doc says when i get home hopefully he wants to so some tests id be pretty upset if he didnt wantt o do something lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

morning! back from doc (the 6.30am apointment)
all looking good! tonight the trigger shot, saturday morning bloodwork, sunday morning EC!!!!


----------



## aussiettc

congrats Tiny cant wait you'll be preggobefore you know it.

AFM i'm having a shit time. i'm on cd61 or 11dpo and had to test this morning cause the doctor wants to know if i have a positive or not so he can work out what to do next. So tested got a BFN and rang him and told him so. So after reviewing my blood test results he thinks it will be better to wait untill the 27ths of August before trying to induce a bleed. So now i have to wait untill like till between 10 or 11 weeks after my MC to get moving again.
i can tell that when this witch flies in it gonna be a bad ass mother and painfull as all heck. 
I'm just so bumbed right now that i have to wait longer and longer and just want to have a new cycle so i can move on already. If i wait untill the 27th and still dont have a bleed then i have another week or two to wait for the induced bleed to happen as well.


----------



## tinybutterfly

another week? why does he want to wait? he thinks it'll be bfp after all?


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Here is my chart if anyone wishes to stalk - although a bit messed up with me sleeping in a few times and waking up early other days.

We are on the first cycle post d&c and officially not trying as we have been told not to by the FS... but then on CD26 we had the house to ourselves as DS was sleeping over his Aunty's house.. anyway you get the idea :blush:


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> another week? why does he want to wait? he thinks it'll be bfp after all?

He thinks that i will have a bleed all on my own and said that it will be better for my body in the long run if we can minimise the number of induced bleeds. i totally understand what he's getting at but i cant stand the waiting to be honest.


----------



## Megg33k

That sucks, Mary! :hugs:

Very excited for you, Tibs!!! :yipee;

AFM... It appears that I ovulated... ON MY FREAKIN' OWN! :shock: I took my temp at about 8:20 this morning on just under 3 hours of sleep and got 97.97. I usually temp at 8:00am. I re-took it after immediately going back to sleep until 9:00am... so, almost 4 hours of sleep. It was 98.3. Which should I use?


----------



## hoping:)

I'm so excited for you TB:happydance:

Aussie- I'm sorry you are having a difficult cycle. I hope af or your :bfp: shows up asap!

Ruskie- good luck at your appt:thumbup:

Megg- yep... sure does look like you O'd on your own:happydance: Good thing you dtd that day:haha: You could always just average the two temps but either way your chart looks great!

AFM- got a super positive OPK last night so I guess ov will be today or tomorrow... I keep saying that:dohh: I was hoping to ov on cd 14 like last time but oh well. I've been having ov pain the past couple days and today I almost feel like af is on her way. Today better be it! I am tired of waiting and just want to be in 2ww


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'd go with 97.97 myself
i've never been a believer of having to temp at the exact same time every day,
but just after your body has been resting (aka sleeping), and then when you wake up, 
that's your temp for that day


----------



## Megg33k

Amber - FX'd that you get that temp rise ASAP!!! :hugs:

Thanks! I know my chart is far from perfect this cycle... but its better than nothing at this point. I would like my temp shift to get a bit clearer... just a few more .1's of a degree would be nice!

Tibs - Thanks, love! That's the one I have in now. My temps are split on when they were taken. 11 were at 8a... then 7 were between 11a-12pm. One lonely temp was taken at 2p! How shameful! LOL


----------



## hoping:)

So this cracked me up- My hubby got home from work and saw the positive opk sitting by our bed. He took a look at it and had this puzzled look on his face. He says um this stick thing says your pregnant I just laughed and had to explain that it was an opk. I try not to go into too much detail with him on all the various ttc tools because he likes to stick with the idea that baby making is magic:haha:


----------



## debgreasby

hoping:) said:


> So this cracked me up- My hubby got home from work and saw the positive opk sitting by our bed. He took a look at it and had this puzzled look on his face. He says um this stick thing says your pregnant I just laughed and had to explain that it was an opk. I try not to go into too much detail with him on all the various ttc tools because he likes to stick with the idea that baby making is magic:haha:

Aww bless him :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOO im back from the docs and scared but excited!!
He said i might have a progesterone defect or thyroid problem so hes going to check my progesterone on cycle day 21 and my thyroid. He also said my uterus is enlarged he says i might have a fibroid or it because i had a a positive pregnacy test and it enlarged a little. So hes going to look at my ultrasound from march and probly schedual another one to make sure its not a fibroid. And he said if he find a progesterone defect ill start taking progesterone next cycle after ovulation. So i am feeling rather good right now since i went and started to get some things figured out:happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

That's great news Ruskie :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im excited and cant wait to find out whats going on he said ive alreayd beatten 3/4ths of the battle with infertitlity because we know i can get pregnant i just am, having problems sustatining it so hopefully its just a simple progesterone defect but if its fibroids at least i can get it removed and have a better chance :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww.... That's so cute of him, Amber! Love it! LOL

Yay, Ruskie! :hugs: You're going to get your answers, sweetie!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh Ruskie, so glad they listened to you and gave you something to work with!


----------



## hoping:)

Yay for progress Ruskie:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:happydance::happydance: I agree yay for progress lol I have an ultrasound on monday will let you all know what they say :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

uggh... I just got another + opk:wacko: the test line is way darker than the control. I'm so sick of waiting to ovulate:growlmad:


----------



## tinybutterfly

you're gonna ovulate tomorrow, so you can have the same due date as me haha!


afm... just waiting now... little over 12 hours before being admitted to hospital.
punction will be done at 11am (i'm in the +1 zone in case anyone wants to know)
and will be allowed to go back home midafternoon.

anyway... dayuuuum the amount of discharge is unreal! hahaha


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL tommorow TB i hope all goes well !:hugs:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi All 

Could someone please have a little stalk of my chart before I go insane :blush:

This is my second cycle of charting and although I thought I ovulated last cycle on either CD 13 or 14 (temps do look higher after and coincided with when discharge dried up) FF never picked it up and it looks like its going the same this cycle :-(

I got a positive OPK on weds (been doing them every day since and negative) and again I think my temps are higher than before on average but because ive never seen my chart showing i ov'd or a coverline then how can I be sure? I know it dipped again this morning but I did have a very unrestful nights sleep and lay awake for a while at 7.00 before temping at 8.30 so im assuming that this could affect it. 

Was just wondering, does this mean that I havent yet ov'd or is it just that FF takes a while to show it? LIke i say because I waited for it last cycle and it never happened I have no idea how long it is till FF shows it. And also from looking at my two charts does anyone think that I have actually ov'd at all 

Thank you so much ladies 

:dust: to all 

PJ xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Best of luck TB!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Tibs!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Haha:D that would be awesome if we had the same due date! Good luck tomorrow... I'm so excited for you:happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou all!!!!!

going to bed soon... if i have time tomorrow morning i might drop by before we leave,
but don't count on it haha

<3 you all xxx


----------



## hoping:)

OMG... I took an hpt just to see since I have been having weird opks and there is a definite line!!! How can this be possible? It is too dark to be an evap but I didn't look at it until like an hour or two after. I am trying to upload a pic but its not cooperating


----------



## Megg33k

TRY HARDER! :yipee: EEK!


----------



## hoping:)

the only pic I was able to upload was from my phone so it is really blurry. The line is still faint but it has pink in it. I just did a FRER but I only got a shadow so I'm thinking it might have been an evap which would make sense because my chart does not really indicate that I've o'd. I will try again with fmu just to be sure:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







0821101449a.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hoping:)

here is another pic from my phone... what do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







0821101742a.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tulip

PJ - your chart looks a bit mad (no offence!) You've got some real high temps just before O which is going to throw FF completely. CD8 this cycle for example will really confuse it, plus your +OPK is on the day your temp has already gone up which is confusing. I wonder if it would give you dotted crosshairs if you discarded CD8? Last cycle you missed the most important temps around Ov and again had a high one just before, so it would have found that tricky :flower:

Hoping - it's difficult to see your phone pic on my phone because it has dried and discoloured - do another with FMU! Pleeeeease?! x

Tibs - I am monster-excited for you - whoop! Best of luck xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i agree, FMU for the win!!!!

now i'm going to shower and get ready for hospital, yeppieeee!


----------



## Megg33k

Try FMU, Amber... That could be an evap on that brand. I know it well! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Good luck today TB, I've been stalking to keep up with your progress - so so exciting! Will keep my fingers crossed for first-time success and those twins you've always wanted!

Hoping, will check in later to see if you get another line!

Hope you're all well - we're keeping seats warmed for you in the graduate thread :hugs:

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck TB!! And Hoping I do see a line, I hope it;s not an evap for you :hugs:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Tulip said:


> PJ - your chart looks a bit mad (no offence!) You've got some real high temps just before O which is going to throw FF completely. CD8 this cycle for example will really confuse it, plus your +OPK is on the day your temp has already gone up which is confusing. I wonder if it would give you dotted crosshairs if you discarded CD8? Last cycle you missed the most important temps around Ov and again had a high one just before, so it would have found that tricky :flower:

Hiya Tulip
No offence taken at all, i thought it looked a bit bizarre myself which is why I wanted expert opinions. After messing up last cycle and not taking the crucial opks and temps I wanted to get it spot on this cycle but even after I thought id done everything right it still looks so confusing :-( I still dont know now whether I ovd or not so im not really sure that charting is helping me at all


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Good luck today TB, I've been stalking to keep up with your progress - so so exciting! Will keep my fingers crossed for first-time success and those twins you've always wanted!

unless they're identical it will not be twins, first time they only implant 1, the law, boo hehehe




anyway... i'm home again.
pick-up went well... they collected 16 eggo's!!! (which is slighly overstimulated as 14 is the cut-off for that here)
so in every follicle there was an egg, omg!
the nurse told me in advance that they expected many eggs as i had many
follies...but i didn't know, i never bothered to ask... so she told me
"yeah, i believe you have 15 follicles...but keep in mind not all may have an egg"
can't wait to call them tomorrow to hear how many got fertilized!
they say 2/3 is a good result, so around 10 probably.

bummer though, it will not be IVF but ICSI, sperm quality wasn't good enough
and they didn't want to risk not having anything fertilized

they prescribed me a whole list of meds to support the implantation
- babyaspirin
- diazepam (to calm the womb, not me LOL)
- utrogestan (progesteron)
- pregnyl (if necessary, my bloods wednesday will decide that)


----------



## tinybutterfly

an artsy picture of my eggos lol
little black dots are eggs, the big blobs are blood aparently
(i was sleeping, i'm asking more info on what i see when they do transfer wednesday)
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/punctie3.jpg

wooow eggooooos!
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/punctie5.jpg


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ruskiegirl said:


> SOOO im back from the docs and scared but excited!!
> He said i might have a progesterone defect or thyroid problem so hes going to check my progesterone on cycle day 21 and my thyroid. He also said my uterus is enlarged he says i might have a fibroid or it because i had a a positive pregnacy test and it enlarged a little. So hes going to look at my ultrasound from march and probly schedual another one to make sure its not a fibroid. And he said if he find a progesterone defect ill start taking progesterone next cycle after ovulation. So i am feeling rather good right now since i went and started to get some things figured out:happydance:

Im glad you may have an answer that helps you get a sticky pregnancy




hoping:) said:


> the only pic I was able to upload was from my phone so it is really blurry. The line is still faint but it has pink in it. I just did a FRER but I only got a shadow so I'm thinking it might have been an evap which would make sense because my chart does not really indicate that I've o'd. I will try again with fmu just to be sure:thumbup:

I really see it especially in the second one. I've had ones like that before and if you look at the left the whole side of the test is a funn colour up to where the line is - I think they are evaps.



tinybutterfly said:


> TripleB said:
> 
> 
> Good luck today TB, I've been stalking to keep up with your progress - so so exciting! Will keep my fingers crossed for first-time success and those twins you've always wanted!
> 
> unless they're identical it will not be twins, first time they only implant 1, the law, boo hehehe
> 
> anyway... i'm home again.
> pick-up went well... they collected 16 eggo's!!! (which is slighly overstimulated as 14 is the cut-off for that here)
> so in every follicle there was an egg, omg!
> the nurse told me in advance that they expected many eggs as i had many
> follies...but i didn't know, i never bothered to ask... so she told me
> "yeah, i believe you have 15 follicles...but keep in mind not all may have an egg"
> can't wait to call them tomorrow to hear how many got fertilized!
> they say 2/3 is a good result, so around 10 probably.
> 
> bummer though, it will not be IVF but ICSI, sperm quality wasn't good enough
> and they didn't want to risk not having anything fertilized
> 
> they prescribed me a whole list of meds to support the implantation
> - babyaspirin
> - diazepam (to calm the womb, not me LOL)
> - utrogestan (progesteron)
> - pregnyl (if necessary, my bloods wednesday will decide that)Click to expand...

Wow that's a huge amount of eggs. Excellent news. I can't wait to hear how many are fertilised. 

Is it a bad thing that you are having ICSI instead? Is there a lower success rate with that?


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Wow that's a huge amount of eggs. Excellent news. I can't wait to hear how many are fertilised.
> 
> Is it a bad thing that you are having ICSI instead? Is there a lower success rate with that?

no not a bad thing... just less natural (again)
regular IVF they put the eggs and the sperm together and the spermies do all the work like they normally would.
now the person working in the lab picks out what sperm fertilizes the egg


----------



## Tulip

Eggo cuteness Tibs! :wohoo:

PJ have you tried discarding or removing your CD8 temp? xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's a huge amount of eggs. Excellent news. I can't wait to hear how many are fertilised.
> 
> Is it a bad thing that you are having ICSI instead? Is there a lower success rate with that?
> 
> no not a bad thing... just less natural (again)
> regular IVF they put the eggs and the sperm together and the spermies do all the work like they normally would.
> now the person working in the lab picks out what sperm fertilizes the eggClick to expand...

But maybe that could prove to be a good thing. They will pick and olympic looking sperm lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Look at all those eggs !!!! GL for ferti info hun !
Yep im excited about tommorow hopefully its just a luteal defect and not fibroids otherwise ill have to wait another 3 or 4 months before trying cause i will have them removed:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickieh1981 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's a huge amount of eggs. Excellent news. I can't wait to hear how many are fertilised.
> 
> Is it a bad thing that you are having ICSI instead? Is there a lower success rate with that?
> 
> no not a bad thing... just less natural (again)
> regular IVF they put the eggs and the sperm together and the spermies do all the work like they normally would.
> now the person working in the lab picks out what sperm fertilizes the eggClick to expand...
> 
> But maybe that could prove to be a good thing. They will pick and olympic looking sperm lolClick to expand...

LOL, a sporty-mini-me hahaha


----------



## hoping:)

Wow that is a lot of eggs TB! 

I took another test with fmu and got a gray line so definite evap. I'm relieved because I wasn't expecting it and it scared the crap out of me. The good news is that my temp finally went up so I am in the 2ww:thumbup:


----------



## Vickieh1981

hoping:) said:


> Wow that is a lot of eggs TB!
> 
> I took another test with fmu and got a gray line so definite evap. I'm relieved because I wasn't expecting it and it scared the crap out of me. The good news is that my temp finally went up so I am in the 2ww:thumbup:

YEY for being in the 2ww. Fingers crossed. I can't see your chart now - your ticker is not clickable.


AFM I've been at the hospital for a fair time today. My kidney pain was getting worse so I went to the out of hours drs who said I had a bad kidney infection and that if I started being sick etc they would need to admit me for IV antibiotics. He gave me oral ones to start but as I arrived at tesco to get them I started being sick so had to go back up to A&E. They kept me for ages because kidney infections can cause miscarriage but then said I could come home.

I feel like rubbish and am getting very nervous about my scan on Tuesday.

Anyway will stop moaning now


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Tulip said:


> PJ have you tried discarding or removing your CD8 temp? xx

Ive just done it but it hasnt changed it, as ive never had it show ive ov'd before i dont know if it does it straight away or if its delayed if i change anything ?

its all just so frustrating at the minute :-(


----------



## Megg33k

That's awesome, Tibs! :yipee:

Vickie - I'm sorry, sweets! I wish you felt better and didn't have this to worry about! :hugs:

PJ - Some women skip temping during AF. If you were to discard your AF temps, it would probably say you've ovulated. I can't say 100% it would be accurate... but I would be tempted to do it and see what it says at least.


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> Wow that is a lot of eggs TB!
> 
> I took another test with fmu and got a gray line so definite evap. I'm relieved because I wasn't expecting it and it scared the crap out of me. The good news is that my temp finally went up so I am in the 2ww:thumbup:

hahahaha awesome!!!! same due date... told you sooo :happydance:
ok, now all we have to do is get pregnant lol, minor detail


----------



## hoping:)

yep same due date:happydance: Some how we always manage to have almost the same cycle pattern... if we get pregnant together it will be meant to be!


----------



## Fergie89

heyy ladies ,, iv not been on the comp for a couple of days , wellllll .... TODAY i went to the bathroom and noticed brown discharge on my pants , so i wiped and nothing there , and still now , 13 hours later nothing , not even a spot of blood .. was sick yest and today , and had mild headaches today ... im also s'pose to be 8dpo - ( i never knew this lol ) ..REALLY HOPING


----------



## Ruskiegirl

FX fergie sound promising hun:hugs:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Megg33k said:


> PJ - Some women skip temping during AF. If you were to discard your AF temps, it would probably say you've ovulated. I can't say 100% it would be accurate... but I would be tempted to do it and see what it says at least.


Thank you hun 

Ive just discarded the four temps but it made no difference :-( temp is up high again today though so maybe either i ov'd later than we thought or its just confused the hell out of it. I'll keep plodding along though and see if anything happens over next few days xx


----------



## Megg33k

Damn! Hoping it gives you your crosshairs soon!! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

fertilization report: at 11am we had -thusfar- 10 little troopers!

they predicted 2/3rd fertilization rate at best, so yesssss


----------



## Megg33k

YAY!!! :hugs: That's great! :yipee:


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome new Tiny that is so wonderful!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Fantastic news TB :happydance:
Well as for me they couldnt get me into for my ultrasound so i have one at 9am tommorow morning and wont know the results untill the doc has a chance to look at it they said about 24 hours:happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

That is awesome TB:thumbup: So when are they transferring the embryos/embryo?


----------



## KimmyB

Yippee! Excellent news TB! :wohoo:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> That is awesome TB:thumbup: So when are they transferring the embryos/embryo?

coming wednesday!!! whiiii


----------



## hoping:)

Wednesday is so close! Just think the begining of next month you could have your :bfp::happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

testing date is september 7, but i'll be on holiday so can't have a blood test then, i might POAS though haha,
that is, if don't have to take extra shots of pregnyl, otherwise those tests can give false positive, boo!
otherwise, testing date is september 9 or 10


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Tibs! That's SO exciting! I can't wait for your BFP!


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls how are you? xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Great news tiny, Wednesdays not long away. So exciting.

Ruskie - I hope the scan goes well.


I was there forever today. Anyway all looks good - baby cute as always.

The woman who was doing the scan was a horrible bitch. She printed off a rubbish photo so I went to take a picture of the screen with my phone like I did last time to get a better one.

She said "You're not allowed to use cameras in here" so I said, sorry I didn't know and put m phone away.

She said well I am going to have to report the incident. So I asked her - what incident, I didn't even take one.

She said she would have to report me anyway so I replied - "Oh no will I have to see the headteacher after class?"

I think for this reason she took a dislike to me lol. Anyway she decided I didn't need my 14 week scan since they did the nuchal measurements today and cancelled it.

I showed her the letter from my consultant saying I would be scanned till 14 weeks to get past where I lost last time but she basically said tough. So I had to wait around to speak to her boss about it. Anyway - scan reinstated lol.

So baby measured 4.64cm head to bum so about 8cm head to toe.

The nuchal measurements were 11mm and 9mm so she took the larger one. Both are pretty small though so that's good. I had the bloods done too and will get the results soon.

20 weeks scan booked for 24th October which seems forever away.

Here is my baby


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Sorry Girls, me again with yet another question :dohh:

Finally my chart has gave me dotted crosshairs with a possible ovulation on CD14 and not CD11 which most of us seemed to think. As it was only dotted and not bold red I had a look what that could mean and apparently its because some of my fertility signs arent matching. I assumed this was probably because of my positive OPK on CD11 and negative all the other surrounding days, so i erased the opks results to see if it changed it and as i was removing them one by one first it changed my ov date to CD10 and then once they were all removed it showed a definate CD14 (confused yet? lol), I have since put these back to how they were originally 

So ......... my question is this 

Do I actually need to enter OPK results on FF ? Ive heard that only 30% of women actually get positives anyway so surely having false negatives is gonna confuse things for FF (especially when I cant be 100% sure that it was in fact positive as its only the second month ive used them)

Thanks ladies 

PJ xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Vickie! I adore you! LOL I'm so glad all was well! :hugs:

PJ... I'd just put in the one positive one. I don't see a point in including the negatives.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL on the transfer TB LOADS of sticky :dust: from me to you !!
Well the ultrasound is done but i wont know anything untill tommorow the ultrasound tech wouldnt tell me anything not even what she was looking at kinda upseting it woulda been neat for her to tell me what she was looking at lol


----------



## hoping:)

GOOD LUCK TB!!!:dust:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou sooo much my girls!!!!

i can't believe it... in 3 hours i'm PUPO!!!! so awesome!
in the meantime i'm watching my caterpillar transfer... eh...transform (ohmy hehe) to a pupa lol


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! I'm SO excited! PUPO!!! We'll have 2 of you soon... Tibs and Jenn... Our PUPO Princesses! LOL


----------



## Rmar

Wow, good luck! I am so excited for you!


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck TB xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck TB!xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck Tiny thinking of u today!!!


----------



## Tulip

Happy PUPO day Tibs! :dance:


----------



## Tigerlilies

:thumbup: Good Luck TB!!!! I hope your little bean sticks!!!!!

Ruskie, praying for good news today!

Vickie, :rofl: you go girl! I can't believe the audacity of that sonographer! Cell phones DO NOT affect US! :haha: So glad you got your 14wk scan back on the schedule!

FX'd for lots of :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> EEK! I'm SO excited! PUPO!!! We'll have 2 of you soon... Tibs and Jenn... Our PUPO Princesses! LOL

i'm so making that my status! sounds awesome!



Rmar said:


> Wow, good luck! I am so excited for you!




debgreasby said:


> Good luck TB xxxx




KimmyB said:


> Good luck TB!xxxx




puppymom32 said:


> Good Luck Tiny thinking of u today!!!




Tulip said:


> Happy PUPO day Tibs! :dance:




dietrad said:


> :thumbup: Good Luck TB!!!! I hope your little bean sticks!!!!!

thankyou all very very very very much!!!!


i've done nothing but sleep since we got back haha.

doc came to us and said
"we have one perfect one to transfer" *academic pauze in which i got a sad face bc only one made it*
"and we have 7 other perfect ones for in the freezer"

OMG!!! 7!!! the lab is extremely strict when it comes to freezing, if they're
not perfect they don't freeze, end of story... so wow!

i asked how many cells they were now, bc by my calculations of how old they
were it was going to be around 6cells...
and he said they were 8cells, textbook perfect!!!

hehe i'm so proud.... so for now i'm 2wks+3 along hahahaha


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! 2+3!!! That's so exciting!!! I love it! :hugs: STICK, little one!!! Split even!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Thats awesome A+++ for you Tiny. I'm just gonna come and get one of your frosties when I get ready as I know they are perfect and will be adorable just like you!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

YOU so can do that! 
steal a nurse uniform and come get one hehe


----------



## TripleB

Hey PUPO princess! This is so exciting! Got everything crossed for you TB! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Love my FS! :cloud9: I'll update my journal and link to it in here when the post is done! :happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

I'm so happy for you TB:happydance: 2+3!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats on 2+3 TB!! :happydance: x


----------



## Megg33k

Done! You can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou thankyou...i wish i could already make my ticker but i'd feel like that's jinxing it hehe



hoping:) said:


> I'm so happy for you TB:happydance: 2+3!!!

whiii and i'm happy for you, 5dpo already niiiice!
when will you test?

i'm getting shots of pregnyl so i can't even test early...how mean lol
i used an OPK yesterday to see if the pregnyl was still in my system and yup,
a big fat positive opk still... testing again in the morning and i hope it's negative,
that way i will be able to test while we're on holiday and tell my brother face-to-face if i'm pregnant.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Megg33k said:


> Done! You can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!

Awesome Meggs! You're doctor sounds great! I have to agree though about the progesterone cream, I would use it still too! Looks very promising!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ true that, i'd use the progesteron cream too, just in case...and for my own sanity.

i got a list of meds i have to take now, just to support implantation
they also told me that the meds will not MAKE the embryo implant, just offers support,
but implantation will definatly not fail if i forget a pill here and there but it never hurts
imo, you might as well do anything you can right


----------



## hoping:)

Megg your FS does sound awesome and if it were me I would also go with option 3:thumbup: Bring on the multiples!!!

TB I was planning to wait until at least the 31st but my obgyn is making me do a blood test on Monday. After the miscarriage I was suppose to get my blood drawn to make sure there was no more hcg in my system but I didn't make it to the last one because af arrived. Even though I got my period she still wants to ck so hopefully it comes out + on Monday because of a new pregnancy! Its way too early to tell but my symptoms so far are almost the same as my preggo cycle with an addition of skin break outs:thumbup: 

It would be awesome if you got you :bfp: on your vacation! You, me and Megg are pretty much in the same place in our cycles... it would be awesome if we finally got our sticky beans together!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh yes!!!! i couldn't agree with you more!!!!
waaaw monday already, that's not far away, whiiii!!!


----------



## dawny690

Im feeling wierd girls ok af has not arrived but thats no real surprise when she had to be forced on by provera for this cycle but I dont feel like she should be coming Im actually scared to say I feel different but a good different but im so scared to test in case its all in my head?! :wacko: xxxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> EEK! I'm SO excited! PUPO!!! We'll have 2 of you soon... Tibs and Jenn... Our PUPO Princesses! LOL
> 
> i'm so making that my status! sounds awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> Wow, good luck! I am so excited for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck TB xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KimmyB said:
> 
> 
> Good luck TB!xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Tiny thinking of u today!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Happy PUPO day Tibs! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dietrad said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Good Luck TB!!!! I hope your little bean sticks!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou all very very very very much!!!!
> 
> 
> i've done nothing but sleep since we got back haha.
> 
> doc came to us and said
> "we have one perfect one to transfer" *academic pauze in which i got a sad face bc only one made it*
> "and we have 7 other perfect ones for in the freezer"
> 
> OMG!!! 7!!! the lab is extremely strict when it comes to freezing, if they're
> not perfect they don't freeze, end of story... so wow!
> 
> i asked how many cells they were now, bc by my calculations of how old they
> were it was going to be around 6cells...
> and he said they were 8cells, textbook perfect!!!
> 
> hehe i'm so proud.... so for now i'm 2wks+3 along hahahahaClick to expand...

Woooohoooo happy 2+3. How brilliant to get 7 frosties too xxx



Megg33k said:


> Done! You can read about it in my FS Recap! Link is to my journal post!

Great news Megg - your new dr sounds brill.



dawny690 said:


> Im feeling wierd girls ok af has not arrived but thats no real surprise when she had to be forced on by provera for this cycle but I dont feel like she should be coming Im actually scared to say I feel different but a good different but im so scared to test in case its all in my head?! :wacko: xxxxx

You need to test hun, just so you know. xx


----------



## hoping:)

Dawny I say test too! At least it will give you piece of mind:flower:

Wow, Vicki! I can't believe you are almost 12 weeks:happydance:

Yep, Tb Monday is not too far out! I will be 10 dpo so hopefully I will get some good news.


----------



## dawny690

Yay TB pupo princess lets hope it does what its ment to do now and im not going to test yet lol only have 1 test in the house lol xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

I agree Dawn test hun just so you know.


----------



## Vickieh1981

hoping:) said:


> Dawny I say test too! At least it will give you piece of mind:flower:
> 
> Wow, Vicki! I can't believe you are almost 12 weeks:happydance:
> 
> Yep, Tb Monday is not too far out! I will be 10 dpo so hopefully I will get some good news.

I know. It's gone so fast. I had my nuchal scan yesterday.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still no word on my scan yet its already almost 3 so im starting think i may not hear anything untill tommorow:cry: IM siting here so anxious to find out what he found that its driving me nutz lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

dawny690 said:


> Yay TB pupo princess lets hope it does what its ment to do now and im not going to test yet lol only have 1 test in the house lol xxxx

i hope so too!

nooo only 1 test? maaaaaaaan!!!
*throws you her two last ones*
testtesttesttesttest hehehehe




afm:i'm having cramps... but it might be my bowels... still, slightly worried, (ok, not really cramps...just the feeling like a fart is sitting wrong lol)
so i'm going to bed an pretend it didn't happen.
work tomorrow and friday, yay... must remember to not lift the older kids though,
i'm glad my coworkers know so they can remind me if needed


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh... I'd love it to happen at the same time for the 3 of us! That would be great! Although, it would be sort of funny that I finally have a plan of action if I never use it! :rofl:


----------



## tinybutterfly

who knows...ready jenny, or jenny reddy...whoever...said your BFP would come september 13!


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> who knows...ready jenny, or jenny reddy...whoever...said your BFP would come september 13!

Haha! No way! It wasn't some online psychic! It was a friend of mine who just sometimes gets these feelings about things. I've never paid for a psychic reading. I think the online ones are all a bit rubbish when you look at their accuracy rates. They get lucky sometimes, but it seems to be well under 50%. I don't mess with it after seeing a lot of ladies heartbroken when it doesn't come true! :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooooooh right, it was a friend, completely forgot!
hmmm who knows....doesn't hurt hoping... or if you don't want to...
you hope for me..and i'll hope for you, how's that? haha


----------



## hoping:)

I got a Jenny Renny reading and it was definately false:growlmad: she said that I would get my :bfp: at the end of July from a cycle that started at the end of June. I got my :bfp: in May:dohh:

I am so ready to fast forward to next week... I just want to POAS!!!:haha: just like my pregnancy cycle I am having tons of cm... hopefully it is a good sign:thumbup: It is usually a lotiony consistency sometime with little white bits and comes out in globs (sorry tmi).

Something a little off topic... but yesterday my sister called to tell me that my cousin hung her self:cry: Her little girl found her in the closet:cry: Please keep her family in your prayers. I am trying to catch a flight tonight to be with my family.


----------



## puppymom32

hoping 
I am so sorry hunni you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So the doctors office just called ! Ultrasound was completly normal no fibroids to be found!!!!!!!!!! Now waiting for pap results which i hope will be normal also :happydance: So now im thinking mabey its just a progesterone defect causing my losses. And i will know that on day 22 or 23 of my cycle this month =D


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ great news!


omg Amber, i'm so sorry for your loss
i'll keep your family in my thoughts, poor girl having to find her mom like that, just awful...
(((big big hugs)))


----------



## roonsma

OMG, poor woman what must she have been feeling, what a terrible situation my thought are with you hoping x


----------



## TripleB

So sorry hoping :hugs: hope you manage to get to your family soon. xxx


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks everyone:hugs: I am not going to be able to make it... its just too much to arrange on short notice. I would have to fly into Utah where my parents would pick me up on their way form New Mexico and then we would drive the rest of the way to Idaho. My OH can't get off work either. I feel horrible about not being able to go but my dad said everyone will understand and my sister can't make it either because of work and her kids. 

My family has had such a crappy 2 years with all of my issues and all of my family members that have passed... hopefully we catch a break soon.

Ruskie- that is so great that they didn't find any fibroids... good luck with the pap:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hoping, I'm sorry for what your family is going through right now, especially your cousin's daughter, how awful! I'll definitely keep you and your family in my prayers!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ruskie, yay for no fibroids!!!


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> ooooooh right, it was a friend, completely forgot!
> hmmm who knows....doesn't hurt hoping... or if you don't want to...
> you hope for me..and i'll hope for you, how's that? haha

I'm okay with that arrangement! LOL



hoping:) said:


> I got a Jenny Renny reading and it was definately false:growlmad: she said that I would get my :bfp: at the end of July from a cycle that started at the end of June. I got my :bfp: in May:dohh:
> 
> I am so ready to fast forward to next week... I just want to POAS!!!:haha: just like my pregnancy cycle I am having tons of cm... hopefully it is a good sign:thumbup: It is usually a lotiony consistency sometime with little white bits and comes out in globs (sorry tmi).
> 
> Something a little off topic... but yesterday my sister called to tell me that my cousin hung her self:cry: Her little girl found her in the closet:cry: Please keep her family in your prayers. I am trying to catch a flight tonight to be with my family.

OMG! That's sooooo awful! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! You're all in my thoughts!



Ruskiegirl said:


> So the doctors office just called ! Ultrasound was completly normal no fibroids to be found!!!!!!!!!! Now waiting for pap results which i hope will be normal also :happydance: So now im thinking mabey its just a progesterone defect causing my losses. And i will know that on day 22 or 23 of my cycle this month =D

Fantastic news! :hugs: I hope you get an answer, hun!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm not going to take my chillpill this morning (aka diazepam), it makes me terribly tired
and unfocussed on things...and since i have to drive 50km on a highway twice a day...
yesterday i felt tired around 9pm already, went to bed at 10pm and slept 'till 8.30am this morning (and that was only bc i had to pee hehe)

morula should be a blastie today...oh pls pls pls be a blastie!!!!!!!!
tomorrow they aparently "hatch"...will have to look that up what that means exactly,
we've seen reproduction in such great detail in school and uni, would be weird that i
don't remember this, so when i'll see it, i'll probably go like "ooooooooh that, duh!" hehe



oooh *Ruskie*, hooray for no fibroids!!!

*Amber*, i'm sure ppl will understand if you can't make it, you can only try your best to
make it... i'd send a card and/or a letter to your family there with your condolences and
whatever else you want to write to them. they will appreciate that...
i have a friend from high school who committed suicide when she was 21 and her parents
still LOVE it when we send them an email or a card or something to say how we're doing,
or with a memory that popped into our head...


----------



## hoping:)

Good idea TB:thumbup: I was just going to call them but sending a card would probably be better since they are busy. My parents are taking a pottery filled with flowers on behalf of me, Tim, my sister and her kids. 

oooh... I really hope it is a blastie and I really hope it sticks!!!Does diazepam make you calm to help with implantation?


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi again ladies 

Another quick question if I may (im a pain in the bum i know )

What exactly does "sleep deprived" mean on FF? Is it just for if you wake during the night and actually get up or does just waking count ? 

Normally, because OH hasnt been living here (due to personal family reasons )I wake at 8.30 and take my temp but cause he was able to stay over last night he had to get up at 6 which of course woke me and i was then dozing on/off till he left at 7 then slept solid again till 8.30 which is when I took my temp. Im 6dpo and it had dipped a little bit so obviously I want to make sure that im spot on with it and dont know whether to discard it, leave it or tick the sleep deprived buton 

Thanks ladies and to all 

PJ xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I use it if i wakeup alot during the night but i think its mainly meant for if you dont get enough sleep not getting enough sleep can drasticly affect your bbt :thumbup:


----------



## pjfunnybunny

I was in bed for 11.30 so even waking briefly at 6am id still had a good 6 hours straight followed by an hour of dozing and then hour and half of real deep sleep lol! So im guessing then that it counts as not being sleep deprived even though it wasnt 3 straight hours undisturbed ? x


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> oooh... I really hope it is a blastie and I really hope it sticks!!!Does diazepam make you calm to help with implantation?

the diazepam is a low dose and used to relax the muscles, in my case, the womb.
aparently, after all the poking etc the uterus tends to contract alot and to
maximise the succes of the emby implanting, they relax the uterus so it doesn't contract.

the nurse compared it to a boat on the sea..
without meds the uterus is a wild ocean and it's hard for the boat (emby) to stay put in one place.
if the ocean is calm however, the boat has more control over what it does

it does of course have the nice side effect that i'm calmer myself,
well, or more sleepy really... last night i went to bed at 10pm and woke up at 8.30am and i was still tired!


----------



## hoping:)

That makes sense... hopefully your uterus doesnt rock the boat! 

I have been extremely tired myself... I think it has something to do with the weather changing or either I wore myself out last week. lol


----------



## dawny690

Amber so sorry for your loss hun my thoughts are with you and your family at this time :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Anyone mind looking at my chart??!
I'm on edge waiting for my eggy O:)

I wasn't going to use OPKs this month but I;m pretty sure I'll be peeing on one in a few hours :dohh:


x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i feel nauseous.... i wish i could be certain it's blastie being attached
or if it's just the side effects from the meds that are FINALLY kicking in hehe


----------



## Megg33k

I think its a blastie!!! :yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

if it's blastie then it's a day ahead on the schedule too!
friday i had a few "cramps"...i don't know what they're called, it's not cramps, it's like
somebody pinching you with a stick, that feeling lol.
yesterday the nausea...

oooh pls pls pls let me puke soon!!!!

if i am, then i am 3 weeks today, yay hehehe


----------



## Megg33k

Hopeful for you, hun! Everything crossed! 

P.S. You need to turn jenny25 in your siggy blue!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yessss i saw yesterday before i went to bed!!!! awesome!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

along with the pregnancy-faking meds come the fun side-effects...cravings!
i'm on my second jar of pickles and have snails in the oven *drool*
and i can't wait to leave for crete bc they make a killer greece salad there, mmmmm


----------



## hoping:)

oooh... I hope it is the blastie TB! Snails and pickles?! Yep, sounds like pregnancy cravings!:haha:


----------



## maaybe2010

Can someone look at my chart please. . . . 
I'm worrying about ovulation.

Top is yesterday and bottom is todays.
 



Attached Files:







PICT4183.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> oooh... I hope it is the blastie TB! Snails and pickles?! Yep, sounds like pregnancy cravings!:haha:

lol then i've had pregnancy cravings since childhood LOL

i hope it's blastie, but bc i get pregnyl shots (hcg) they cause preggo symptoms too,
so i can't really say for sure, better see the humor in it than to get disappointed later i suppose

how are youuuuuuuuu???


----------



## hoping:)

Maaybe... it looks like ovulation today or possibly yesterday. I don't know for sure until I see you temp tomorrow. FX that you o'd:thumbup:

TB i hope the symptoms are because you are preggo and not because of the meds... you don't have too much longer until you get to test:happydance:

I am exhausted today... well I have been for the past few days. I don't know if it is because of the weather or hopefully we caught on the 1st try again with clomid:D I've been super boated, have achy bbs and I had heart burn last night so I am anxious to test. I have my blood test tomorrow but I'm not sure how accurate it will be since I will only be 10 dpo.


----------



## maaybe2010

*


hoping:) said:
↑

Maaybe... it looks like ovulation today or possibly yesterday. I don't know for sure until I see you temp tomorrow. FX that you o'dClick to expand...

*


hoping:) said:


> TB i hope the symptoms are because you are preggo and not because of the meds... you don't have too much longer until you get to test:happydance:
> 
> I am exhausted today... well I have been for the past few days. I don't know if it is because of the weather or hopefully we caught on the 1st try again with clomid:D I've been super boated, have achy bbs and I had heart burn last night so I am anxious to test. I have my blood test tomorrow but I'm not sure how accurate it will be since I will only be 10 dpo.


Thanks hun O:)

I'm holding onto a big temp rise so much
I don't usually OV this late!

:flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

for some giggles: https://coolmaterial.com/roundup/if-historical-events-had-facebook-statuses/


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOO i havent had a positive opk yet but my cervix and cm is most fertile !! i thought mabey i might have missed my surge or caught the end of it on cd 13 what do you ladies think ???


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ruskie, I have never had a fully positive OPK - they get darker and fade again before I ovulate. I think it'd be easy to miss the surge if you were that way. I think you cervix and cm are better indicators.

Tiny - when do you have your last hcg injection and how soon after that can you test??? I am very impatient to know lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

tomorrow is my last hcg shot and i can't test myself... well... i can, but i'm having bloodwork done before i can actually test.
any test i take will be positive regardless if i am preggers or not...
although i'm thinking... if i take a test and it's light postive it's actually negative, but if it's bright positive it might be a real positive...


----------



## hoping:)

You could always just do one for fun TB but a week and 3 days isn't too long:thumbup: I'm so excited for you!

I just went and got my blood drawn so I should have the results by the end of the day. It would be amazing if it came out positive:D I asked the magic 8 ball if I was pregnant and it said yes!:haha:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i will take it regardless yes lol!

omg i sooooooo hope you get good news! 
i've just taken my diazepam, so even if i wanted to i can't stay up to witness the result 
but i'll be up bright and early!!! so hope it's BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls took a test this morning :bfn: so guess its a crazy cycle again oh well at least I have some provera left and found some old pill tablets too so enough to force her on again if I need to :grr: she makes me mad Im going to see the nice doctor again so he can refer me back to the gynocologist to see what plan of action we can take.

Hoping I hope you get a :bfp: tomorrow F'X

Hope everyone else is ok? Tinybutt any symptoms we are spotting? xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Man, Dawny your af makes me angry too! At least you have some provera left over to jump start af:thumbup: Hopefully your gynocolgist can sort it out for you.

Yeah, TB... any symptoms to report?? What about you, Megg? 11 dpo...

So no call from my doctor's office yet:growlmad: The lady who drew my blood said the results would be ready an hour after I was done and that was 2 hours ago. My docs office closes in an hour so hopefully they call me today.


----------



## dawny690

Call them hoping I would :hugs: xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

I already did but all they could do is leave a message for my doctor's nurse to call me. They are usually quick with everything especially since I have a lot of history with them. Oh well... one more day can't hurt.


----------



## dawny690

It can hurt us waiting :rofl: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Need loads of :coffee: :haha: xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Hoping :flower:


----------



## hoping:)

Haha, Dawny... the wait is over. The nurse just called to say my hcg level is 2:dohh: I'm only 10 dpo so I still have a chance... hopefully. They were doing the blood test to make sure I was back to normal after mc so at least that part was good. Af should be here Friday or Saturday so I will test again by Friday:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

2? That's technically negative... but not quite as low as <1. Well... If its a REALLY early, then you should expect a BFP on an FRER in a week or less! Exactly doubling every 2 days would be about 16 on Saturday! FRER will show a 16 with FMU! Everything crossed!

Me? Uhm... really slight tenderness to the boobs here and there. I'm crampy here and there. Increased CM for several days (but only sometimes). I'm sleepy today, but I think that's because of yesterday. And, my lower tummy is still a little tender... sometimes more and sometimes less. But, I had some spotting today... So, I'm skipping the progesterone cream and hoping AF shows! The sooner the better!!! Testing Wed if no AF yet. I'm not holding out much hope!


----------



## hoping:)

lol. yep, 2 is better than <1. It would have been nice to hear that my hcg level was above 5:dohh: but 10 dpo is still early so I have time to hope:D

I have my FX that you get a :bfp: but I can see why you are anxious for af to show. I would be excited to start my new procedure too!


----------



## dawny690

Still early hoping :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaah the gray area, gotta love it!
2 is just implanted and starting to secrete hcg if it's a little one!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i discovered an extra jar of pickles in the fridge this morning, i was soooo happy lol!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Dawny sorry it was bfn hun,

TB - I don't think I can wait 9 days for you to know lol.

Hoping - fingers crossed that doesn't make you automatically out.


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks ladies! And hooray for finding an extra jar of pickels TB:haha: I did an opk today and it is nearly positive:thumbup: I did one on Sunday and there was no line so I guess I am still in the game... I hope I get my :bfp: after all!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sound promising hoping FX its cause of hcg !
Yummy pickles but i only like sweet pickles hehe !
I got my crosshairs this morning :yippe: now we wait and get progesterone and thyroid checks on day 21 and hope they are all well !


----------



## tinybutterfly

good luck with that!!! i'm saying it now bc thursday we're leaving on holiday so i'm definatly going to forget saying that tomorrow...bc that's just the way i am hehe.

eeew sweet pickles :p
in LOTS of vinegar yumyum... sometimes i even drink the juice (but moreso if it's the soursweet version, i sip from the sour one hahaha)

i'm making mussles, nomnomnom, can't wait 'till they're ready
any minute now!!!


----------



## dawny690

Going to show you girls my fur babies :cloud9: need some assistance with a name for my newest fur baby xxxx


----------



## dawny690

This is my new little guy (needs a name)

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/DSCI1003.jpg

This is moptop, casanova and fudge

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/DSCI1008.jpg

Our oldie dog Trixie

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/DSCI0999.jpg

Hubby's scorpian

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/DSCI1001.jpg

My female mouse tinker

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/DSCI0996.jpg

My male mouse sooty

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Pets/DSCI0991.jpg

I have a hamster too called bailey but cant find a picture of him xxxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

AWWWWWWWWWWW ihave guineas tooo!! sadly i lost one the other night =( they are all so cute!
Here are mine =D
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/PIGGIES/121.jpg
Spritz, Marshmellow RIP he past away on sunday night:cry:, And Oreo Cookie


----------



## dawny690

Awwww cute colours casanova is the same colour as your black and white one any ideas what to call my 8wk old little furbaby? xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: sorry for your loss of marshmellow I lost one a few months ago and was so upset its like losing your arm im sure you keep yourself busy with the others though ;) xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am not sure hehe he is so adorable tho =DD I always have a hard time naming my babies =D we wont be getting anymore when these pass away well probly get quaker parrot instead:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

He is so tame and handable as well which is great the lady we got him from had let her 2 1/2yr old handle it regularly along with her other children :D and the bonus was he was a bargain xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Love the furbabies! Not sure on a name, Dawny! I'm terrible at that!

Sorry about Marshmellow, Ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks guys he was such a cool piggie he jumped out o my hand and landed wrong and was gone minutes later it sucks how it happened but at least he went fast and did not suffer:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... Spotting for the 2nd night in a row. Test was BFN this AM with FMU. AF hasn't been showing well on her own, but this is the first natural cycle I've had in a while. I have a few scenarios, and I don't know what to do.

1. Wait to see if the spotting turns into AF > It does (soon) > IUI cycle starts sooner
2. Take Provera > AF shows ~10-11 days from now > IUI cycle starts then
3. Wait to see if the spotting turns into AF > It doesn't > IUI cycle starts later

Obviously, I prefer #1.... but I have no guarantees! What do I do?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I would go with number 1 also hun!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm going to try for #1... but I'm done on Friday! If I got past that, there's really no hope of her showing on her own. Thanks! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

Spritzer!


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi Ladies :hugs: 

Any chance someone could take a look at my chart please? 

I was feeling quite hopeful this cycle due to having some 'symptoms' that ive not had before (or havent noticed anyway)! But now today 11dpo ive got a temp dip almost to my coverline and (TMI alert) brown when wiping after first wee this morn. 

This isnt a good sign is it? af is due saturday but ive been feeling like shes gonna come for the last few days already though :-( xx


----------



## hoping:)

I hope option 1 works out for you Megg:thumbup: I'm thinking af will be showing her face any day for me as well. My temp has been declining for the past few days and my cervix is no longer high:growlmad: I was hoping to get my bfp this cycle but I guess I'll have to wait some more. 

PJ- if the brown spotting doesnt turn into af it could possibly be late implantation? I'm not sure... you will know more with you next temp. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ ooohnooo crap! no af!!! bummer, i hope your body is just confused...
but i understand, the cervix, the feelings, sometimes there's no denying, unfortunatly

*meggles*, i'm hoping you can go for #1
but if not i think i'd go for #2 bc then at least you have a time frame,
something to work towards, something you can control, with #3 you might be waiting for
few days or a few weeks, i don't think it's going to do you any good mentally (not that i think you're a psycho or anything, but just that most ppl would go nuts 'bout the insecurity of the what/when/why..)


----------



## Megg33k

I see no sign of AF today. I think it trying to be like last month where I just spotted for several days and then nothing. I can't see this turning into AF. This isn't how she starts.

That's exactly how I feel, Tibs! I'm torturing myself with it already. I don't want to have to wait 10 days if I start taking them... but I don't want to wait a week, find out she's not coming and THEN wait 10 days. So, I think I should probably just give up and take the damn pills. lol


----------



## hoping:)

I hope my body is confused too TB... With my BFP cycle my cervix went down to medium on like 10/11 dpo and then back up to high at 12 dpo which is the day I got my postitive test. I guess I have to wait and see what tomorrow looks like. Af is due on Friday or Saturday but I'm starting to feel some mild af cramps already:dohh: 

Megg I would wait until at least Friday to take the pills just incase you have a sneaky :bfp:. Don't you wish we could just fast forward to when we get out sticky :bfp:s?!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ yessssss but just "play" for a good BD session, k thx LOL


----------



## hoping:)

lol:D I agree!


----------



## tinybutterfly

alrighty, i'm off to bed and in a few hours my parents will come pick us up to drive us to the airport.

i'll probably be able to steal internet from my brother there but i don't think i'll be here daily hehe

byebyeeee! and when i get back i want to see some BFP's, owkeeeey????


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> I hope my body is confused too TB... With my BFP cycle my cervix went down to medium on like 10/11 dpo and then back up to high at 12 dpo which is the day I got my postitive test. I guess I have to wait and see what tomorrow looks like. Af is due on Friday or Saturday but I'm starting to feel some mild af cramps already:dohh:
> 
> Megg I would wait until at least Friday to take the pills just incase you have a sneaky :bfp:. *Don't you wish we could just fast forward to when we get out sticky* :bfp:s?!

YES!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Have a great trip TB! I am looking forward to hearing about your :bfp: when you get back:D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Have fun TB hope you come back with a :bfp: for us !!! 
As for me im 4 dpo today not realy focusing onh symptoms today i ended up at the hospital last night cause i was trying to stab the pit of an avacado and the knife went right through to my ring finger and put a huge hole all the way down the to tendon on the base of the finger ! had to get 2 stiches and a tetanus shot :cry:


----------



## hoping:)

Oh no Ruskie! That sounds awful... I hope you are doing ok:flower:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

im doing okay ! my finger is hard to move and typing is slower then normal but im doign pretty good considering lol


----------



## Tigerlilies

pjfunnybunny said:


> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Any chance someone could take a look at my chart please?
> 
> I was feeling quite hopeful this cycle due to having some 'symptoms' that ive not had before (or havent noticed anyway)! But now today 11dpo ive got a temp dip almost to my coverline and (TMI alert) brown when wiping after first wee this morn.
> 
> This isnt a good sign is it? af is due saturday but ive been feeling like shes gonna come for the last few days already though :-( xx

That is quite a drop PJ, but then you dropped twice before and bounced back....:shrug: I'm afraid you'll have to see what your temp tomorrow is, just make sure you do it at your regular time. Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Holy crap, Ruskie! :hugs: That sucks!!! 

Tibs - Can't wait till you get back with a BFP!!!

AFM... I've mentioned elsewhere, but thought I should say here too: I talked to my work about the upcoming appointments (not what they were for, but the sheer number of them) and I sort of had to choose the job or the IUI. Its nothing illegal or anything on their part, because its a contract position. It was only a 6 month gig anyway, so I obviously chose the IUI. I can't put this off another 6 months. Kevin and I agreed, and I've stepped down. They said it would be considered leaving on a positive note, and I'd be eligible for returning in the future. In the end, I'd rather have a baby.


----------



## pjfunnybunny

dietrad said:


> pjfunnybunny said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> Any chance someone could take a look at my chart please?
> 
> I was feeling quite hopeful this cycle due to having some 'symptoms' that ive not had before (or havent noticed anyway)! But now today 11dpo ive got a temp dip almost to my coverline and (TMI alert) brown when wiping after first wee this morn.
> 
> This isnt a good sign is it? af is due saturday but ive been feeling like shes gonna come for the last few days already though :-( xx
> 
> That is quite a drop PJ, but then you dropped twice before and bounced back....:shrug: I'm afraid you'll have to see what your temp tomorrow is, just make sure you do it at your regular time. Good luck!Click to expand...

Well its back up to 36.41 today and that was taken at exactly the same time as always :shrug:

Think it just wants to confuse me :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Have a great time Tibs, can't wait to have you back with a BFP! xx


----------



## dawny690

Girls I need some help and advice from the ladies who have had the unfortunate experience of ectopic pregnancies I just wondered where abouts you experienced pain and what level pain it was and does the shoulder have to hurt as well? Sorry for such a personal question but Im worried im having one :cry: xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

I'm sorry Dawny:hugs: I've never had one before... have you made an appointment to get checked? 

Looks like cd 1 for both of us Megg:flower: Here we come June babies!!! I bet you're excited to put your game plan into action! I would have done the same thing and given up my job to persue a baby. I'm glad Kevin is on the same page as you:thumbup: FX this is our lucky cycle:winkwink: I have this feeling that I'm actually going to get my :bfp: in October though... I guess we will see.


----------



## Tigerlilies

pjfunnybunny said:


> Well its back up to 36.41 today and that was taken at exactly the same time as always :shrug:
> 
> Think it just wants to confuse me :dohh:

I think I would test tomorrow if your temp doesn't drop again! :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> I'm sorry Dawny:hugs: I've never had one before... have you made an appointment to get checked?
> 
> Looks like cd 1 for both of us Megg:flower: Here we come June babies!!! I bet you're excited to put your game plan into action! I would have done the same thing and given up my job to persue a baby. I'm glad Kevin is on the same page as you:thumbup: FX this is our lucky cycle:winkwink: I have this feeling that I'm actually going to get my :bfp: in October though... I guess we will see.

Oh wow! Very cool! Cycle buddies!!! :hugs: Can't wait for your BFP!

I was in great spirits last night... Really hopeful. This morning, I'm terrified. I feel broken. I can't stop crying. It feels so unnatural! :cry: Kevin had his semen analysis this morning and I got my base-line ultrasound. They said everything looked good to get started... whatever that means. Of course, I was being sneaky... I was reading notes in my file from my consult (which was only about a week ago) and managed to freak myself out. The last note said "Briefly discussed the effect of BMI on chance of success." But, we DIDN'T discuss that... AT ALL! So, is he just covering his arse and doesn't think there's going to be any effect? Or is he not telling me the whole story so that I don't reconsider giving them our money? I'm hoping the first option, because I really like him and he seems trustworthy. He talked to me like he had no doubt in his mind that we could make it work easily and quickly. So, I'm just being paranoid, yeah? 

Anyway, I got my instructions to use my Follistim Pen... I hate needles. But, I start injecting on Saturday. TERRIFIED isn't the word!!!

So, all looks good for me to start stimming on Saturday, but OH's semen analysis isn't as good as I hoped. I'm not impressed. (Its not awful, but its not even sort of fantastic!) I had so much hope last night, then I got really scared this morning, and now I just want to curl up in a ball and die. FML

Concentration = 24.3mil/mL (>20 considered good)
Motility 34% (>50% considered good)
Morphology 5% (>4% considered good)

The guy sounded like he questioned whether the sample was even good enough to use for IUI. Anyone know much about this? Are we screwed?

Sorry about the novel!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Awww sorry the witch got you hoping and megg:hugs::hugs: Dawny that sounds bad but usualy for ectopic pregnancies it hurts around the ovarie area i think and its almost and unbearable pain thats what ive heard but im not positive i would defintly go see a doc!
Today i have a massiveeee temp hike! what do you ladies think ??? Could it be related to the tetanus shot cause i dont feel sick at alll:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Don't be sorry... I had to get to CD1 to start IUI. I really hoped she would get me.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well then congratz hun!!! and gl with your iui!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Yay for cycle buddies:happydance:

Megg:hugs: it will all be worth it when you are holding your baby in your arms. Sure the conception part is a little unnatural but the end product is all that matters. If the BMI thing is bothering you just tell your doc you are concerned and hopefully he will help to calm your fears. As for Kevin's sperm analysis... The only thing he is a little bit below on is the motility. You have been pregnant twice so I don't think you have anything to be worried about. I think that you are just feeling overwhelmed. You are on the right track and know your options so just sit tight:hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Dawny I replied on the "one Tubers" thread to you but just realised I didn't answer properly, sorry :wacko: I had one sided pain (not bad pain, just a dull ache) at 5 weeks gestation with my ectopic along with brown spotting. I didn't get severe one sided pain until 8 weeks gestation (when my tube ruptured) I don't recall having shoulder tip pain (apparently that pain is caused by internal bleeding - which I did end up with - that irritates the diaphragm and radiates pain through the shoulder) Hope you're ok.


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Yay for cycle buddies:happydance:
> 
> Megg:hugs: it will all be worth it when you are holding your baby in your arms. Sure the conception part is a little unnatural but the end product is all that matters. If the BMI thing is bothering you just tell your doc you are concerned and hopefully he will help to calm your fears. As for Kevin's sperm analysis... The only thing he is a little bit below on is the motility. You have been pregnant twice so I don't think you have anything to be worried about. I think that you are just feeling overwhelmed. You are on the right track and know your options so just sit tight:hugs:

Thanks, honey! :hugs: I think its partially that stuff, but partially just a few things that he's said that upset me. We talked through it all though... and I'm trying to resist being angry about some stuff. Sometimes boys make it very hard to love them! LOL


----------



## Sparkly

Megg hun, Kevin got you pregnant twice....his swimmers can't be that bad, can they? also with the iui, they won't even have to swim as far :thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Kimmy x


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Megg hun, Kevin got you pregnant twice....his swimmers can't be that bad, can they? also with the iui, they won't even have to swim as far :thumbup:

I know you're right... I just hate that he might be even slightly contributing! :( Even the ones that are "good" are only barely good. I'd have liked to have heard that he had some super sperm... complete with capes and tights!!! But, I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## dawny690

Panic over I think pains have almost gone but now I have come down with something been hot and cold all day feel sick so think Im coming down with a cold or something I have had some pain still including some in my shoulders but its not a strong pain :hugs: thanks for all the advice :thumbup: :flower: xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

Hi guys, sorry i haven't been on lately but i've been super busy. My DD turned 4 today and we had a party for her. There was 21 children at ther party. She had the best day and now it is time for me to go to bed. I'll try catch up later and hope to be back on again soon. PMA to everyone.


----------



## Megg33k

I've missed you, Mary! :hugs: Hoping you're well!!!


----------



## pjfunnybunny

dietrad said:


> pjfunnybunny said:
> 
> 
> Well its back up to 36.41 today and that was taken at exactly the same time as always :shrug:
> 
> Think it just wants to confuse me :dohh:
> 
> I think I would test tomorrow if your temp doesn't drop again! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I tested at 12dpo and bfn.
Af was due fri/sat based on my usual 27/28 day cycle but now approaching cd 29 and still not shown. Have been spotting for 4 days now which is a little strange for me. Think the longest ive spotted for before is 3 days. 

I fully expect the :witch: to be here in the morn but if not I will take another test x


----------



## Rmar

FX that you show up tomorrow with a BFP rather than AF. Your chart looks like it could go either way but the spotting is strange.


----------



## aussiettc

Hi guys,
everything is going well for me. I'm on cd13 i think and just waiting to Ovulate. I got fairly bumed out when AF showed up this time cause i was sure the clomid would work but alas it didn't. So i hope that this cycle might be a little better. So i am continuing with the clomid and just tracking when we DTD. I'm not worrying about temping this cycle and am just going to take it easy and focus on the kids.


----------



## Megg33k

Good decision, sweetheart! :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## dawny690

Rmar your preggers :yipee: congrats xxxx


----------



## Rmar

Thanks, today is the day that my period is due so I am feeling a little more confident as time goes on. I'm so excited but petrified. I'm sure that everyone is like that.


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Rmar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roonsma

Congratulations Rmar!!! xx:happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Congratulations Rmar. Can you be persuaded to join our graduates thread?

Hope everyone is doing well. I am keeping an eye on you all but haven't replied to everything. Sorry.


----------



## Rmar

Thanks all, I didn't realise that the thread was made. I'm guessing it is in the PAL section. I'll go search it out.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

What do you guys make of my chart ??? im not sure whats going on with it lol today i have a nice dip from 98.9 to 97.7 !! its way to early for my period but im hoping its a implant dip:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Could definitely be an ID!!! :yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hi girls! just dropping by to say hello

and to share some news...bc...well, being on holiday with two guys...they don't get it as much as you all do.
so i have fake HCG in my system from the pregnyl, but from previous days and countings i learned that if my fake HCG is around 150 the OPK is negative, and yesterday it was (my levels were around 160 then)
so today there's still 80 fake HCG in my body but my OPK this morning was positive,
that means i can be a little hopeful right?
i soooo hope i can be and that it's true... i'm testing wednesday morning with a hpt,
it registers from 20 hcg on it says on the package, i'll test with second morning urine bc there will be 20 fake in my system still by then, so i figured, if i wait for the second, it might be less fake, so if it's positive, it's more likely to be a real positive.
can't wait for thursday when i have my bloodtest, i sooo hope it's positive!!!
the only reason i'm testing wednesday is bc we're going back home that day and if it's positive i want to tell my brother in person, not over the webcam



anyway, apart from that... congratulations *Rmar*!!!

*vickie*, omg you're 13 weeks!!!! 

and i still have to read all the other missed pages,
might be for later, waiting for the bro to get home here and then we're going to a water park, yay!


----------



## tinybutterfly

dawny690 said:


> Girls I need some help and advice from the ladies who have had the unfortunate experience of ectopic pregnancies I just wondered where abouts you experienced pain and what level pain it was and does the shoulder have to hurt as well? Sorry for such a personal question but Im worried im having one :cry: xxxx

i didn't have any pain at all, so if you think you're having one, have it checked out asap!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Rmar! :dance:

Good luck TB!!! Keeping FX'd for that sticky bean!


----------



## Megg33k

I can't wait to see your BFP, Tibs!!! :hugs:


----------



## TripleB

Sounds very promising TB! Hope you're having a good holiday.

Little update from me - had my 20-week scan today and my avatar is the result! :cloud9:

Hope all is well in here - still rooting for you ladies :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Gorgeous baby you have there, Louise!!! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Awwwww :cloud9: Louise bubba looks so cute any ideas what bubba is or you wanting to stay team yellow? Its going to be so loved its one lucky bubba xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Thanks Dawny - what a lovely thing to say :hugs:. We resisted finding out - would like the surprise (we think!). I think it looks girly, hubby thinks boy (typical!) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know if its a girl or boy, but s/he is gorgeous! That's the important part really! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i agree, cuuuuuuuuute!!! glad everything was alright!


----------



## dawny690

Awww im sure whatever bubba is you will be over the moon I know you will xxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

Beautiful scan Triple!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## tinybutterfly

great, both my OH and my bro just said i look fat, awesome, really
i'm gonna go cry in the bathroom, assholes


----------



## puppymom32

FXXX for you Tiny cant wait to see the results Fat is good!!! Means u will no longer be puppo but preggo!!!


----------



## mommyx1

I am really new to charting I have done it in the past then gave up on the whole thing and now I am back. I am going to stick with it this time. I really dont know what is up with my chart. Any feedback it is not showing when I o'd but when I put in some info one day it said that it looked like I o'd on CD15-16. What do you think??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

tinybutterfly said:


> great, both my OH and my bro just said i look fat, awesome, really
> i'm gonna go cry in the bathroom, assholes

:hugs::hugs: Men are such jerks sometimes !!! I hope you get your :bfp: tommorow hun


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> great, both my OH and my bro just said i look fat, awesome, really
> i'm gonna go cry in the bathroom, assholes

Wow! That was so mean! The proper response is: "I'm NOT fat... I'm PUPO!" :hugs: And, you're going to be dropping the UPO soon!!! :baby: You dry those eyes, lovely!



mommyx1 said:


> I am really new to charting I have done it in the past then gave up on the whole thing and now I am back. I am going to stick with it this time. I really dont know what is up with my chart. Any feedback it is not showing when I o'd but when I put in some info one day it said that it looked like I o'd on CD15-16. What do you think??

I'm not sure what to make of it, honey! But, I didn't want to read and run! :hugs: Maybe the other girls will have more input!


----------



## hoping:)

congrats on your :bfp: Rmar:happydance:

Wow Triple I can't believe how big he/she is! It is such a great pic... thanks for sharing:D

TB- i'm sure you are looking a little fluffy because you are preggo!!!


----------



## Megg33k

What's going on with my chart? :(


----------



## mommyx1

megg33K have you been charting at the same time everyday and not drinking or eating anything before?


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, ma'am! I've been charting for many months! The middle day was taken at the wrong time... but I've been charting long enough to know that it wasn't late enough to change it much. I don't fluctuate like a lot of people do... My temps stay almost exactly the same for hours (ie I wake up, take my temp and fall directly back to sleep within less than a minute, its the same or very close to the same temp the next time I wake up which could be hours later). I'm on Follistim this cycle... but I don't know if it does that to a temp or not!


----------



## aussiettc

Megg i'ld say that its the drugs honey. Just think that clomid can screw with temps and your drugs are heaps stronger than clomid. Thats my guess anyway.

AFM i don't know what to think on cd16 and not even a hit of a line on my OPK's and its starting to give me the shits again. I have booked in to talk to the doctor on tuesday to find out whats going on. I also have to get bloods done on saturday to check if i ov'ed or not. I'm over this game already next step please.:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Mary! I'm sorry, sweetie! :hugs: I wish I could make it all go away with a wave of a magic wand!!! 

I think its probably the meds too... I can't figure any other reason. If it helps, I don't even care! I just want my baby. This month's chart is really more of an experiment than anything. I guess I shouldn't expect it to make sense!

Craving McDonald's Hazelnut Iced Coffee something fierce! DAMN! That's just a side note... not important! LOL


----------



## maaybe2010

Are my temps too low for pregnancy. . . ? 

:flower:


----------



## hoping:)

I agree that its the meds Megg. Clomid make me have a lot of highs and lows before ov so I'm sure the stuff you are on is causing high temps.

Aussie- I hope o comes soon for you. Last cycle I didn't ovulate until cd 17. It was driving me nuts waiting because I was so set on ovulating on cd 14 like the cycle before. I think they say ovulation is between 5-10 days after your last pill. Waiting to o is always harder than the 2ww for me. good luck:hugs:

Maaybe- your temps look a little low but that could change...

TB- how did the hpt turn out this morning???

AFM- I am really on edge today. I'm so sick of doing this month after month... I just want to be pregnant and have a healthy baby! Waiting sucks:growlmad: Also I decided to do something drastic with my hair and cut about 12-14 inches off so now my hair is a little bit longer than chin length. It looks cute but the hair touching my neck is driving me crazy... it makes me feel so itchy.


----------



## Megg33k

I just cut my hair off too, Amber! I love it though! :) The waiting.. That I do NOT love!


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> TB- how did the hpt turn out this morning???

very good, very good
first impression i got was a faint line (but i have no patience and concluded that after less than a minute),
then later on (when the OH walked in the bathroom and yelled "that is NOT faint")

i'll upload the pics later, then you can all judge and guess what my bloodwork tomorrow will say.

the OPK today was absolutely positive too, so i must admit i'm kind of hopeful.

of course, my spells of nausea and being extremely emotional..it adds to the possibility hehe


----------



## hoping:)

I'm so excited for you TB:yipee: It all sounds promising! I'm dying to see the pics and hear about your positive blood test!

Megg- I'm glad we are cycle buddies because now I have someone to vent to:haha: I like my short hair too but I'm just not use to it. My hair fell below my boob so chin length hair is hard to adjust to. FX that we both get our sticky :bfp:s this cycle:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> TB- how did the hpt turn out this morning???
> 
> very good, very good
> first impression i got was a faint line (but i have no patience and concluded that after less than a minute),
> then later on (when the OH walked in the bathroom and yelled "that is NOT faint")
> 
> i'll upload the pics later, then you can all judge and guess what my bloodwork tomorrow will say.
> 
> the OPK today was absolutely positive too, so i must admit i'm kind of hopeful.
> 
> of course, my spells of nausea and being extremely emotional..it adds to the possibility heheClick to expand...

EEK! :yipee: You're going to stop being a PUPO Princess and be a Preggo Princess!!! :hugs: I can't wait for your blood work!!! :wohoo:



hoping:) said:


> I'm so excited for you TB:yipee: It all sounds promising! I'm dying to see the pics and hear about your positive blood test!
> 
> Megg- I'm glad we are cycle buddies because now I have someone to vent to:haha: I like my short hair too but I'm just not use to it. My hair fell below my boob so chin length hair is hard to adjust to. FX that we both get our sticky :bfp:s this cycle:happydance:

I know! CD7 for both of us!!! Cycle buddies, hair cut buddies, and bump buddies! :yipee: Let's get this going!!! When do you expect O?


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ good things come in 3s, so very likely you two will be bump buddies idd haha, oh i hope so!



my pictures

opk's
the one from 5/9 seems positive, but it might just be my screen, it's not IRL
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/opk.jpg

and this morning's test, 
hcg still in my blood: 20 (is it less in urine?)
test sensitivity: it claims it tests positive from around 20, so borderline i know

what do you girls think? 
about the possibility i mean, obviously i'm not blind and i can see it is positive LOL
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/hpt.jpg


----------



## Tulip

Evening, preggo princess ;) xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i really really hope it's true, but am still paranoid that the tests are screwing with my head... maybe i should pee on yet another opk lol


----------



## hoping:)

hoping:) said:


> I'm so excited for you TB:yipee: It all sounds promising! I'm dying to see the pics and hear about your positive blood test!
> 
> Megg- I'm glad we are cycle buddies because now I have someone to vent to:haha: I like my short hair too but I'm just not use to it. My hair fell below my boob so chin length hair is hard to adjust to. FX that we both get our sticky :bfp:s this cycle:happydance:

I know! CD7 for both of us!!! Cycle buddies, hair cut buddies, and bump buddies! :yipee: Let's get this going!!! When do you expect O?[/QUOTE]


I'm hoping for o on the 15th but it could be any where from the 15th-18th. I hope TB is right and good things come in 3s... I would love to be bump buddies with you and have a June baby!!!

TB- I think you are preggo and the blood test tomorrow will just confirm it:happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

TB,
I think u r preggo too and cant wait to officially find out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Megg33k

That could be when I'm doing IUI, Amber! It really could! I'm hoping for more like the 11th or 13th... but it COULD be that late for me! It depends on how I'm responding!

Tibs - You're SO preggo! That has to be far more than 20mIU! You're making me wish I'd done IVF instead of IUI! Perhaps I'll over respond and we'll have to convert it! That would be very nice!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just discovered a few drops of blood when i wiped, i know it can be normal
but it still makes me think the worst and freak out... must relax!
i should just go to bed i think


----------



## hoping:)

Sweet Megg:happydance: I would love to ovulate cd 11 or 13... I just want to get it over with!!! 

Yeah just go to bed TB and when you wake up it will be blood test time:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Bed is good! Go, Tibs... Go to bed and dream of babies! :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for tomorrow TB x


----------



## dawny690

Tinybutt is preggo :wohoo: I feel it in my waters :rofl:

Talking of hair cut's I had mine cut but the stroppy woman didnt do it short enough and cos she was arsy I didnt dare say anything love the style just not the length :lol: 

How is everyone? I might test soon as no af yet if :bfn: out will come provera my lovely new friend :dohh: xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Soooo i forgot to update you guys !! My doctor called me this morning and said he thinks my progesterone levels was low and thats what was causing my chemicals and my mc so he said as soon as i have a positive hpt to call him and hell start me on progesterone right away:happydance::happydance:
TB fingers crossed for you hun cmon :bfp::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck testing, Dawn! :dust:

:wohoo: Ruskie! That's great (sorta)!!! Now maybe you can get started on it in the next few days? :winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Megg just not liking the fact if test is bfn that im having to revert back to provera AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I know, honey! I've been there! I hope its a blaring positive though! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So far ive had :bfn:'s the last few days waiting to use my last digital if af doesnt show up by monday :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Hope she doesn't show, Ruskie!


----------



## tinybutterfly

hehehe... i love my gyno!
i told him about the opk's i used and he didn't think i was an idiot,
or maybe he did think so but didn't say lol!
i told him after my last pregnyl they went lighter and then darker again, if that
means anything and he went "i'll tell you tonight" hehehe

i will be disappointed if i'm not bc then all my tests go against the logic,
but my cervix doesn't seem to know what it wants too, in the morning it's low and
in the evening it's high(er), the tip of it feels soft and it's closed but the rest of it is hard,
don't know how to explain but when i feel up there i feel like an upside down cone \_/
and the flat bit is soft but the other parts are hard, forgot to ask that


----------



## Megg33k

Good... cause he'd tell you to stop playing with your cervix! LOL How soon will you get results? I can't wait to find out you're officially preggo!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ lol but i feel my cervix 3 times a day bc i have to put a progesteron cap up there as close to my cervix as possible hahaha
there's no way around it

how soon? how late is a better phrasing i'm afraid :p
i'm guessing around 8pm...that's in 10 hours...my poor nerves!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! I'll sleep through most of it! Maybe you should too? :)

I guess you don't have a choice! Forgiven! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ lol a whole day of sleeping...hmm i can try hahahaha
there must be something boring on tv somewhere !

oh btw, do you know the cut-off hcg values for the CB digital? for the different weeks it can display?


----------



## tinybutterfly

and i just saw... how great would it be for me (the number 5 lover) to be the 115th bfp


----------



## dawny690

:dance: TB so hope your 115 xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I hope you get your :bfp: today TB GL hun :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Looking forward to hearing your official bfp tiny.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wishing you a sticky bean TB!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

The cut off for the conception indicator? Uhm... I think 1-2 = 25, 2-3 = 50 or 100, and 3+ = 2000 (I think its supposed to be 2000, but the literature says 20,000).


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ aaah excellent, thankyou!
couldn't find it on CB sites, as if it's top secret info lol

i just heard it's possible our doc calls at 10.30pm, depending on if somebody needs to deliver or so...
so ehm... i miiight use my CB digital in a few hours of pee-holding


----------



## Megg33k

PEE ON A STICK! PEE ON A STICK! PEE ON A STICK!



:hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I want you to poas too tb xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

OMG :test::test: :haha: we are such a bad influence !


----------



## puppymom32

Me too me too Pee Pee Pee!!!


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: good job tb is one of us :lol: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

LOL @ all the replies!!!

working on it, working on it *drinks more*


----------



## puppymom32

Dont drink too much we dont want waterd down pee. LOL 

Speaking of testing Dawny did u test????


----------



## tinybutterfly

goldilox drinking style, not too little, not too much lol!


----------



## tinybutterfly

AAAAAAARGH, isn't that just something!

just my luck to have the one CB digital that fails!
i got the waiting sign and after the 3 minutes my screen just went blanc and nothing showed up, grrrrrrr

paper says i should contact the CB advice line...great...just great...(which of course closed down an hour ago)
anyone else in a different time zone wanting to bug them for me? :p


----------



## dawny690

I might have lol :smug: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

OMG and you're keeping it a secret for US??????

i am shocked!


:p


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh wait, you're gonna let me be 115 and be 116 yourself? hahahaha


----------



## puppymom32

I was wondering what this I have a secret under your name was for. Now you have to spill it. 

Tiny.... ARRGGGGHHHHH I hate your CB test it sucks!!! If I wasnt at work I would totally call and b!tch them out for you.


----------



## dawny690

You'll just have to wait til tb can test im affraid so get comfy with a :coffee: :haha: xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

TB what a stupid CB test! :grr:
Dawny hope its good news!


----------



## puppymom32

Its ok I can wait!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

no worries girls, maybe two more hours of waiting ahead...might be more...depends on my doc

*casually walks to her tv to watch something to distract herself*


----------



## dawny690

Can you not call your doctor TB? And for the CB do you have to ring a number or email them? xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

we can call for everything but when it comes to blood results they call us,
probably bc they have a pile of files and work through them one by one as opposed to
letting everyone call randomly and having to search through the pile every time...

also, when it comes to results whether it's positive or negative, the lab results go to his office, so even if you call the nurses they can't answer


the CB is a phone number, but the lines closed at 4pm, i tested at 5pm


BUT...just to entertain everyone (including myself)
my freshly done OPK of the day, with the most diluted urine one can imagine i think haha
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/opk2.jpg


----------



## KimmyB

Gotta love that OPK TB :thumbup:


----------



## puppymom32

Definetly looking good.


----------



## dawny690

That opk is lovely xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

it's a very very very BIG 



YES!!!!!!!!!!!


my HCG now (at 4+4) is over 300!!! progesteron also very good
first scan in about 10 days! 

i am soooo happy!


----------



## puppymom32

Awesome that is amazing new!!! Yay so happy for you. I bet there are two in there with those great numbers...


----------



## TripleB

I am so over the moon for you TB! I think we all knew it but you must be jumping for joy! Get that name in blue girly, you've got a baby on board! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Dawny you have something u wanna tell us now???


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: so happy TB


----------



## TripleB

Yeah come on dawny! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

com'ooon Dawny!!!!! are you my bumpbuddy?


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> I am so over the moon for you TB! I think we all knew it *but you must be jumping for joy!* Get that name in blue girly, you've got a baby on board! xxx

literally!!! LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations TB :wohoo: Eeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## dawny690

TB you can get rid of the UPO off your name now your a pregnant princess and im tentavily your bump buddy and 116 :smug: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ haha i just did

and YESSSSSSSS for being my bumpbuddy, even if it is tentavily

also, thanks for waiting to tell and let me be number 115, <3


----------



## dawny690

No problem hun I prefer the number 6 anyway :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats Dawny! double celebration!


----------



## roonsma

tinybutterfly said:


> it's a very very very BIG
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> my HCG now (at 4+4) is over 300!!! progesteron also very good
> first scan in about 10 days!
> 
> i am soooo happy!




dawny690 said:


> TB you can get rid of the UPO off your name now your a pregnant princess and im tentavily your bump buddy and 116 :smug: xxxx

OMG OMG!! I'm sooo chuffed for both of you, big congrats ladies, heres to a h&h 8 months for you both, big :hugs:
:happydance:


----------



## TripleB

That's fab dawny! What a great day for this thread! Good work ladies! xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Yay Dawny I knew it so excited for you!!! Take your pee stick to your dr and shove it in their face!!!

Such a good day.


----------



## hoping:)

OMG!!! CONGRATS TINY AND DAWNY:yipee::yipee::yipee:

afm- horrible night last night. I had my final paper due last night at midnight and when I went to submit it I could not find the file ANYWHERE. I'm pretty sure I had a melt down! I finally found it after an hour of crying when I started to re write it:dohh: Also today I am in training and I am in a group with all pregnant women... all at different stages...1st tri(8weeks) 2nd tri (18 weeks) and 3rd tri (30 weeks). It is depressing:(


----------



## Vickieh1981

Tiny - said it in MANY places butI really am thrilled for you.

Dawny -- YEYYYYYY!!!!!! Congratulations. Now you need to come and join our graduates thread. We already grabbed tiny mwah ha ha


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! CONGRATS ALL AROUND!!! :hugs:

AFM...

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

2 x 13mm & 2 x 14mm on my right ovary... 2 x 13mm on my left ovary (maybe more, couldn't see it well)... 

2 more injections (tonight and tomorrow), trigger at midnight Saturday night, and IUI 10am Mon morning!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## TripleB

Ah hoping, sounds really tough on you hun :hugs:. Hope you got your paper in. Is that the end of the course now? 

Woooo Megg! Sounds like you're next in line on this BFP roll!

xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

wooow so many meggles! and great size too! allriiiight!!!! whoohoo

lol Dawny, me a 5-lover, you the 6-lover, meant to be haha

Amber, it is depressing to see preggo women when you're trying so hard yourself,
i remember on one occassion there was a preggo woman in the waiting room at the 
fertility clinic, i felt jealous...shouldn't...bc they keep preggo's and tryers seperatly bc it's upsetting for the ppl TTC to see them.
have to see them many times? hope not


----------



## maaybe2010

What does anyone think to my chart?
I secretly feel optimistic, can't really expain to you why lol

:flower: x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Looks good to me, maaybe! FX'd your feeling is right!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun!
My feeling is very unreasoned but none the less it's there! :haha:

:flower: x x x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY FOR YOU TWO CONGRATZ!!!!!!!!!!!
Im not sure whats up with me my temps are higher today !!!! They should be dropping not rising !!!!!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Ooh RG I like the way it's looking :thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

nono ruskie, rising is good... good things come in 3s, maybe you're our 3rd bumpbuddy here!


----------



## dawny690

Megg :dance: on the follies :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

I'm loving your new ticker tinybutt :happydance: twinnies for you I'm thinking xx

Ruskie your temps look great......do you have any symptoms to report???


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i'd love it... i thought my 300+ was high for being 4+4 but aparently it's within the normal range, so it might just be one big one LOL

and yes, vickie made it for me, i love it!


----------



## dawny690

It looks fab TB and well done vickie xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Sweet for IUI on Monday Megg!!! I will try my best to ovulate that day:haha:

It was rough but I got my paper in. I do 10 week courses on an accelerated degree plan so yesterday was the last day. I start my next term at the end of the month. Besides being surrounded by pregnant women all day it was pretty good because we got out of work 2 hours early:D Everyone kept saying that I'm the next to be preggo and I am sure hoping they are right!
EDIT: The one that is 18 weeks is a friend of mine and is expecting twins... we were due just a few days apart. We were even having pregnancy dinners before I lost them so it is hard to see her with a twin bump:(

TB- my hcg was in normal range for the twins... it was 900 at 4w5d so you never know! You might have 2 bundles of joy:D


----------



## aussiettc

Congrats TB and dawny, have a happy and healthy 9 months.


AFM i'm still waiting to O have got much in the way on lines on my OPKs so not sure the drugs have worked for me this cycle. Has anyone had clomid on the same days and had there o date change on the second cycle???? I had had 2 +OPK already last cycle. Man its just so annoying waiting for this stuff to happen. Also i feel a bit low watching TB banner change and being one of the few left that is still in the green with what looks like no chance to change to blue anytime soon.:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Amber! :( I hope you ovulate that day and catch it!

Yes, it can change, Mary! Don't lose hope yet!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Mary*, i had no idea it was depressing for some of us, i'm sure you're not the only one thinking that.
i see it as "yesss, we're almost all there, sooooooon it's all blue!!!"
want me to just delete it all? i can easily write all the names here on a paper next to my computer and use markers,
really i'll do it for you if it makes you feel better! :)
(((hugs)))

*Amber*, must be so confronting seeing her bump, i know i envied every mother at day care who was preggo due for july.
900 at 4+5, you win hands down, that's the highest number i've heard so far hehehe

*meggles*, ha, your BFP is on it's way... your friend said september 13 right?
well, that's monday isn't it, the day your little one is made, that is idd a BFP day!


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> *Mary*, i had no idea it was depressing for some of us, i'm sure you're not the only one thinking that.
> i see it as "yesss, we're almost all there, sooooooon it's all blue!!!"
> want me to just delete it all? i can easily write all the names here on a paper next to my computer and use markers,
> really i'll do it for you if it makes you feel better! :)
> (((hugs)))
> 
> *Amber*, must be so confronting seeing her bump, i know i envied every mother at day care who was preggo due for july.
> 900 at 4+5, you win hands down, that's the highest number i've heard so far hehehe
> 
> *meggles*, ha, your BFP is on it's way... your friend said september 13 right?
> well, that's monday isn't it, the day your little one is made, that is idd a BFP day!

She did say Sept 13, and that is Monday! I'm considering it a VERY good sign. I still can't see a future where I'm the one with scan pics and gender reveals and all the rest though! I hope life proves me wrong and I just can't see it yet!

P.S. You need to turn Dawn blue in your siggy! And, I really don't like being green still! DAMMIT!


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies am I out? I've hit cover line on my chart and I'm having infrequent cramps and defintaley more emotional and stressed! :haha:

I'm only 12DPO :(

:flower: x x x x

EDIT: I've just looked at my previous charts and I've never hit coverline before AF OR on the first day of AF :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Late implantation dip?


----------



## tinybutterfly

done, i keep pressing "preview signature" instead of "save", then leave...no wonder i always have to do things twice lol, preggo brain hahaha


----------



## aussiettc

tinybutterfly said:


> *Mary*, i had no idea it was depressing for some of us, i'm sure you're not the only one thinking that.
> i see it as "yesss, we're almost all there, sooooooon it's all blue!!!"
> want me to just delete it all? i can easily write all the names here on a paper next to my computer and use markers,
> really i'll do it for you if it makes you feel better! :)
> (((hugs)))

Thank you but no don't take it down cause while it can be depressing cause i've been blue and now i'm green again its also very comforting knowing that it can and will happen for us all. 

Megg, thank you for your info, i guess its just getting more and more frustrating as time goes on for me. 

AFM today i got some crappy news. My little sister (step sister actually but she's been family for about 18 years now and she's only 25) is pregnant and due in february like i should have been if the last one was a sticky one. The thing that annoys me thhe most is that she already has two but struggle to look after them. her two are about the same age as my youngest two (4 and 2) and nither of them are toilet trained and she has to get my mum to go shopping with her cause she can't take them shopping by herself. Anyway i have a party to get to so i'll come back later and chat


----------



## dawny690

:sad: Test yesterday must have been a dud did one with fmu today and :bfn: :cry: knew I shouldnt have been so excited xxxx


----------



## TripleB

Oh no dawny, that's so cruel :hugs:. This TTC is really testing you, one day you are going to get the most perfect baby to make up for this heartache sweetie. xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Megg33k said:


> Late implantation dip?

I'd like to think so, but it's probably unlikely O:)
Either way I'm finding it really odd lol

:flower:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks Louise hun I really hope so Im going to see a psychic a week monday dont know if anyone has heard of him Marcus Starr he is at a local pub so lets see if he picks up anything relating to me if not I will go again to any local ones with him and see then as well am so excited always wanted to go to one of these psychic events but they have always been when im working, hubby isnt keen on this sort of thing but is going to come too so will be interesting and you can book him for private events so might see if I can book him for my 30th birthday xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so sorry, Dawn! I don't understand why it has to be so difficult!!! :hugs:

It seems it always happens for all the wrong people, Mary.. and I don't understand why! :cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

nooooooo :( *sad* i hope the one this morning was the dud test though


----------



## hoping:)

Aussie- my o day changed on my 2nd cycle of clomid. In May i o'd on cd 14 last month I o'd on cd 17. I'm srry you are having such a rough time:hugs: I am too:( I know at least 6 close friends that are pregnant right now and it is so frustrating! Ive been an emotional mess the past couple days. One minute I am happy as can be and then crying my eyes out... maybe the clomid has something to do with it. 

Dawny- I'm so srry... what a horrible trick:hugs: some day soon we will all be holding our well deserved babies:flower:

Megg- your friend's prediction and your IUI date lining up sounds super promising!


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Aussie- my o day changed on my 2nd cycle of clomid. In May i o'd on cd 14 last month I o'd on cd 17. I'm srry you are having such a rough time:hugs: I am too:( I know at least 6 close friends that are pregnant right now and it is so frustrating! Ive been an emotional mess the past couple days. One minute I am happy as can be and then crying my eyes out... maybe the clomid has something to do with it.
> 
> Dawny- I'm so srry... what a horrible trick:hugs: some day soon we will all be holding our well deserved babies:flower:
> 
> Megg- your friend's prediction and your IUI date lining up sounds super promising!

I know! I cried (mostly fought it back whilst in the office though) when they told me Monday!!! I want her to be right so badly!

How's O coming?


----------



## hoping:)

It sounds ment to be Megg! I'm not really sure how O is coming along at the moment... I will start using opk's today. I would be totally happy if my body decided to O early... this weekend would be good:haha: I've decided to stop temping after O is confirmed. I get too stressed out watching my temp rise and fall in the 2ww.


----------



## Megg33k

You're braver than I am with stopping after O! I just can't! LOL


----------



## hoping:)

lol. I thought it would be hard when I did it in May but it was so much easier not having to worry about temping every morning and all I do is obsess over every temp. I really hope you have first round success with IUI... you have to promise to take me with you! :haha:


----------



## dawny690

:dance: Look at my weight loss :yipee: am happy about that xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

10 lbs!!! whoot whoot, well done Dawn!!!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks TB :smug: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> lol. I thought it would be hard when I did it in May but it was so much easier not having to worry about temping every morning and all I do is obsess over every temp. I really hope you have first round success with IUI... you have to promise to take me with you! :haha:

I promise!!! :hugs:



dawny690 said:


> :dance: Look at my weight loss :yipee: am happy about that xxxx

Woohoo! :yipee:


----------



## hoping:)

Yay for losing 10lbs Dawny:happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

I love your siggie banner TinyB...I can't wait to be blue :)


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed, Sparkly! THINK BLUE!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think i am going to kill ppl if they don't find a solution for my meds soon,
lady at the pharmacy said there's nothing i can do but to avoid the things i'm allergic to...
yeaaaah, how do i avoid dust?
honestly, normally i sleep well, some otrivine and a puff of my symbicort and i have a great night,
but now.... i went to bed 11pm.... i've been up now since 4am...not so great actually bc i can't even make too much noise.
grmbl... will call the office today, have to make scan apointment anyway so...
i know FS said it doesn't hurt every now and again, but still...


----------



## Megg33k

That sucks, Tibs! I'm sorry, honey! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

it seems to be fine now, so i might go try again, get another 4 or 5 hours of sleep (oh pls pls pls)
and then use another opk in the morning bc i'm shitting bricks not knowing if my hcg is doubling or not, 
they just don't do that here aparently, if i stay paranoid i'll have my gp do bloodwork though, my sanity for all hehe


----------



## Megg33k

Aww! Do try to sleep! :hugs: Hoping the OPK makes you feel better!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i think thursday was the darkest the opk's go, the one from this morning isn't going darker,
granted, i just left it there for 15 seconds and should have a better idea in a few minutes instead.
but yeah, even the old one i have lingering around here from when there was around 1200 in my blood is just as dark...
as long as they don't go fainter i shall be relieved i suppose

ETA: ok, so it definatly is darker, thankgod... OH tells me to stop taking tests and to not worry so much
easy for him to say, he's not the one with small cramps every now and again... i'm sure if it were him we'd be rushing to the ER already lol


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> ^^ i think thursday was the darkest the opk's go, the one from this morning isn't going darker,
> granted, i just left it there for 15 seconds and should have a better idea in a few minutes instead.
> but yeah, even the old one i have lingering around here from when there was around 1200 in my blood is just as dark...
> as long as they don't go fainter i shall be relieved i suppose
> 
> ETA: ok, so it definatly is darker, thankgod... OH tells me to stop taking tests and to not worry so much
> easy for him to say, he's not the one with small cramps every now and again... i'm sure if it were him we'd be rushing to the ER already lol

I'm sure if men had the babies, there would be NO babies! :roll:

I feel like this is your forever baby though! Just try and breathe and relax a little! You're a Preggo Princess! Enjoy your throne! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOOO no af today cervix went from hfc this morning to hsc tonight and no signs of AF other then cramps still negative hpts and opks what do you guys think ????


----------



## Megg33k

Temps look great! I think its still promising!


----------



## Tulip

Chart looks fabulous Ruskie - fingers crossed!


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow, only yesterday my cervix finally went up all high and unreacheable!

having more cramping and all than last time though,
don't know if it should be scaring me or comfort me.
5 weeks... 7 more to do untill i'll be somewhat at ease


----------



## Rmar

It has only been today that mine has done that. I thought I would notice a difference earlier but there is a big difference between yesterday and today.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm so happy for you girls! I really want to join you soon! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck tomorrow Megg!!! I'm starting to get darker opks and more ewcm so hopefully I will be following shortly after you:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Good luck tomorrow Megg!!! I'm starting to get darker opks and more ewcm so hopefully I will be following shortly after you:thumbup:

Ooh! O tomorrow! Its fine! That's when I expect it! LOL


----------



## Ruskiegirl

GL MEGG !!!! 
Well my temp you seen was not my bbt i just put one in till i woke up it only dropped a tiny bit lol still :bfn: today but cervic hsc still and clear creamy cm i sure hope i get join everyone soon !!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'll drag you to the preggo side with me... and soon! I'm aiming to have the most bump buddies EVER!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sooo ive gotten a few very very faint lines today on dollar tree tests if my period doesnt show up toomorow and my test line is more visable in the morning ill be calling my doc ! Im not putting it down as positive yet cause i want to see what happens tommorow morning!


----------



## Megg33k

Re: $Tree tests, Ruskie...

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/4984529088_40fa7bf21a_z.jpg

Of course, these are "fake" BFP's... They're from my trigger shot... but it doesn't change the message! The top was take at 5am (HPT), the 2nd (HPT) was taken at 11am, the 3rd (OPK) and 4th (HPT) were taken at 12pm! It HAS TO BE the difference in test brand!


----------



## aussiettc

woo hoo after all this time i think i may finally be going to ovulate soon. Within the next day or maybe today. SO excited. Its only like day 22 i think. I had blood taken today to chheck my thiroid, a full blood count and my iron levels cause i'm really run down for no reason. I also have to go back to the FS tomorrow for an update so i'm a little nervous, as i had bloods done yesturday for progesterone as well so not sure what he'll have to say. 
Gotta go and pick up my son from school. Back soon i promise:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, progesterone yesterday probably won't be so useful. It will likely show no ovulation since you hadn't ovulated yet! LOL But, don't let it get you down! At least you know already and its coming or just happened! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck today Megg!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Its done! 11.5million perfect swimmers chasing up to 6 eggs! It wasn't comfortable, and I'm crampy. But nothing unusual! *hugs* I love you all dearly! Thank you SO much for supporting me in this! xxx


----------



## roonsma

Nice one Megg! :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

niiice meggles, niiiice!!! 6 eggos, wow!
over here they'd switch to IVF to prevent a sixtant (whatever 6 babies at once is called LOL)
so for your sake i hope for 3 implanters tops, lol... unless you want 6 in one go of course, then i'll root for all of them to implant hehe


----------



## Megg33k

Sextuplets! I had 6 follies that should have matured! They didn't check today before the IUI. But, all 6 were 13-14mm on Thur, and they should have all been 18-19mm when I triggered! So, no reason to think they wouldn't all pop! :) No... No sextuplets please! Haha!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe what about twins ??? 
Well temps still high NO AF negative frer this morning if my period doesnt show up by tommorow morning im calling my doc:thumbup:


----------



## TripleB

Go Megg! Sounds VERY promising, maybe not the sextuplets though, don't want to be reading about you on the news! I have everything crossed for you (16 fingers altogether) - this is going to be a long TWW! Are they monitoring you closely?

I would LOVE it if you and hoping got a pair if BFPs together!

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hehe what about twins ???
> Well temps still high NO AF negative frer this morning if my period doesnt show up by tommorow morning im calling my doc:thumbup:

I'll gladly take twins! :)

Sounds like a plan! Good luck! :hugs:



TripleB said:


> Go Megg! Sounds VERY promising, maybe not the sextuplets though, don't want to be reading about you on the news! I have everything crossed for you (16 fingers altogether) - this is going to be a long TWW! Are they monitoring you closely?
> 
> I would LOVE it if you and hoping got a pair if BFPs together!
> 
> xxx


Yeah, no news story here! LOL No monitoring in the 2ww. Just test on the 25th (or everyday from now until then :blush:) and if I think it even might be positive, then bloods. If no BFP by the 27th, then they assume I'm not pregnant and I wait for AF and try again. However, I'm almost willing to lie and say that my test might have been positive even if it wasn't just to get my bloods! :rofl:

I'd love a pair of BFP's with Amber! Oh please!!!


----------



## puppymom32

You can have 4 because I'm taking two remember???


----------



## KimmyB

:happydance: Megg! Gooooooo swimmers!!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh right! You can totally have 2 of 6! I have to more people with dibs too! Hmm... That could work! :winkwink:


----------



## puppymom32

dawny690 said:


> :sad: Test yesterday must have been a dud did one with fmu today and :bfn: :cry: knew I shouldnt have been so excited xxxx


Oh no babes I am so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Go Megg! Sounds VERY promising, maybe not the sextuplets though, don't want to be reading about you on the news! I have everything crossed for you (16 fingers altogether) - this is going to be a long TWW! Are they monitoring you closely?
> 
> I would LOVE it if you and hoping got a pair if BFPs together!
> 
> xxx

preggobrain has a question....
16 fingers? do you have more than the average person?
or do you have less and have your cat cross fingers too?



Megg33k said:


> Oh right! You can totally have 2 of 6! I have to more people with dibs too! Hmm... That could work! :winkwink:

lol at ppl taking dibs hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

I know! Everyone wants one of my beans! LOL


----------



## TripleB

Hey preggobrain - 8 of my own, 8 on the baby (excluding thumbs) - thought I would send Megg the extra luck! :rofl: at me having more than the average person or at my cat having fingers! xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i just went and had bloodwork done doctor thought it was a good idea considering i usualy get a positive test then start bleeding , Will know the results in the morning:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

I'll take 16! :)


----------



## puppymom32

Ha ha Tiny I was thinking the same thing too LOL


----------



## hoping:)

Tb I was thinking the same thing too:haha:

Wooohooo Megg!!! This is definitely your month:happydance:... and hopefully mine too:D 

AFM- opks still not positive but I'm hoping O will come by Wednesday (cd 14). So far I just have ewcm and my cervix is super high and getting softer by the day:thumbup: Saturday I got my tattoo finished. OMG it was so much more painful than when I got the other wing done! I was in the chair for almost 4 hours! It is killing me today and feels like an awful sunburn but it was worth it. Yesterday I spent the day with my good friend who is 18 weeks on Thursday (2 wks behind where I should be) and she decided to tell me that she is naming the baby Jayce if it is a boy... that was the name I picked out! I told her that was our boy name last weekend so it pissed me off when she said she was going to use it:growlmad: I guess I can't be too mad because I don't have a baby to give it too and she does:( I've been trying to be a good friend because she is a single mother but sometimes its hard for me to be around her. 

here is a pic of my tattoo:D
 



Attached Files:







0912101108a.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dawny690

Hoping that tattoo is amazing :cloud9: bet it hurts though? xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks! Yeah... so painful. I actually stayed home from work because I didn't sleep well last night. It will be worth it though... I wanted to do something to honor my little angels. I thought about doing angel wings instead but they were not edgy enough for me. lol


----------



## dawny690

It is beautiful hun will look nice once its healed properly :hugs: and such a wonderful tribute to your gorgeous little angels they will be proud of that im sure :hug: hope you sleep better tonight xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

thx Dawny:D How is everything going with you? Did you start provera yet?


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> Tb I was thinking the same thing too:haha:
> 
> Wooohooo Megg!!! This is definitely your month:happydance:... and hopefully mine too:D
> 
> AFM- opks still not positive but I'm hoping O will come by Wednesday (cd 14). So far I just have ewcm and my cervix is super high and getting softer by the day:thumbup: Saturday I got my tattoo finished. OMG it was so much more painful than when I got the other wing done! I was in the chair for almost 4 hours! It is killing me today and feels like an awful sunburn but it was worth it. Yesterday I spent the day with my good friend who is 18 weeks on Thursday (2 wks behind where I should be) and she decided to tell me that she is naming the baby Jayce if it is a boy... that was the name I picked out! I told her that was our boy name last weekend so it pissed me off when she said she was going to use it:growlmad: I guess I can't be too mad because I don't have a baby to give it too and she does:( I've been trying to be a good friend because she is a single mother but sometimes its hard for me to be around her.
> 
> here is a pic of my tattoo:D

First, thank you! I hope its both our months as well!

Second, that tattoo... is AMAZING! :happydance: REALLY REALLY LOVELY!

Third, I mean this as nice as possible... Your friend is being a bit of an insensitive cow. That breaks EVERY rule in the friend code about babies... and about losses! When you sit and daydream with your friends of future babies and their names, you don't take your friends' names! If your friend loses a baby, you NEVER take one of the names she'd chosen... even by accident. If you find out you unknowingly picked out a name she'd chosen, YOU RE-CHOOSE! Because we don't want our friends to hurt and be sad! I'm fuming... So, I'm trying to choose my words carefully so as not to upset you by taking badly about your friend! But, just because she has a baby and you don't yet... YOU WILL! And that's YOUR name! :hugs: I will stop now... but I would like to go on!


----------



## hoping:)

thx Megg:hugs: I'm glad you see it my way because I thought I was being unreasonable. I'm secretly hoping she is having a girl so that this won't be an issue but if it turns out to be a boy I will just let her know how I feel. She has been there for all of my mcs and knows that it is hard for me to be around her so I hope she will understand. Even if she decides to still use it I'm not going to change my mind about the name... so what if our kids have the same name... she wants Jace Eric and I want Jayce Bryan (after my dad). 

FX for us finally being bump buddies!!! I can't wait for you to test... it just has to be a :bfp:! I'm already sick of waiting to O and I'm only cd12:dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

I totally see it your way! I'm just glad you aren't going to give up the name even if she uses it! :hugs:

Oh, I tested... LOL... I'm testing every day! The top one is yesterday at 11am... The bottom one is today around 10am! :rofl:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/4987586039_b55a74fd41.jpg

Its a shame they're fake! Haha! Word to the wise... Fake HCG comes with fake pregnancy symptoms! I feel SO rough tonight!


----------



## tinybutterfly

how weird is your body, so today's test is darker than yesterday's? LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

TripleB said:


> Hey preggobrain - 8 of my own, 8 on the baby (excluding thumbs) - thought I would send Megg the extra luck! :rofl: at me having more than the average person or at my cat having fingers! xxx

ooooooh that way! makes sense now...makes for 4 sad thumbs though lol


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I HATE HER ! :witch: just got me as i was going to go to bed :grr:


----------



## dawny690

Fuck the :witch: :hugs: ruskie wish she would come here so I dont have to take provera, I think im in denial tbh am not wanting to take it yet. xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Hoping luv the tatoo. So pretty. Sorry about the friend and the name. I had soemthing similar happen to me but with family My nephew died in Iraq in 2004 and I just knew whoever had the first son in the family was going to name the boy after him. My hubby and I had legal gaurdianship of him from the time he was 15 until he joined the Army so he was very much like a son to me. I had all of my MC after his death except one prior to him dying and I made it clear to everyone that if I had a boy I wanted to name him after my nephew luckly for me all the babies born in the family (which is a huge family) were all girls until last year. My niece had a boy and sure enough she named it after him. I cried for a few days it hurt so bad. 1. Because she was a teenager having a baby and I couldnt have one and 2. because she had stolen my name. It still hurts. So glad u decided to use the name anyways.


----------



## hoping:)

puppy mom:hugs: things like that just stab the knife a little deeper, huh?


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> how weird is your body, so today's test is darker than yesterday's? LOL

Yes! But today's test is lighter again. Apparently it can take 36 hours to get through your body... So, I dunno! I'll post a pic soon!


----------



## heather_dw

I just realized that I never shared my chart link. Duh me!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/16f231


----------



## Megg33k

I'll get you added to the front page, Heather!

My newest test... Oldest is at the top, newest is at the bottom... Its got a distinct faint pink line on it here, but its lighter than even the first test, I think. Then, I need to wait until the FRER go BFN... I'll take another of those tomorrow and then the last one Monday maybe? I don't know.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/4991510974_8d2460ae4b_z.jpg


----------



## aussiettc

So i want ot the specialist yesturday cause i had a few questions to ask him and just need his reassurance. He was really nice and booked me in for a HSG for next cycle i also have to get DH to do a sperm sample to double check cause his last one was some time ago. Anyway i have about 4 more cycle on clomid befoer we move on to something more powerfull that comes in injection form. 
He did was to book me in for a laproscamy but said due to my weight i wouldn't be able to get into one of the local hospitals and would be on the waiting list for a long time so he would just do the HSG to check my tubes are clear. So now i have to wait to see if we get a BFp or the witch then ring up and get my appointment for my HSG for the start of the cycle. At least i have a short term plan for the next two cycles at least. :thumbup: Let the waiting begin:coffee:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like a great plan! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I got a fun prediction and she said:- It was a pleasure working with your energy, and I feel a blue energy entering your life! I predict the next child to be born into your family will be a little boy, and I am drawn strongly to the month of August although I am having difficulty feeling if this is the due date or conception month. I think it is most likely to be his due date though. I feel your baby will arrive almost exactly on time, on a wednesday evening, and will bring a new dimension to your life. He will be a 'charmer' who can get out of trouble with a cheeky smile and a giggle from an early age, right through his childhood and in fact through his life. I see him exploring the world with his hands, being a very practical young man through his childhood whether playing with building blocks, lego or clay right through to his school life where he is a natural at technology and takes to working with wood. He will continue this skill into employment where he will make his living as a talented craftsman.

Lets see if its true means I have to wait longer for my :bfp: but it will be worth it if its true xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

that would be awesome, a BFP in november for you!!!! although i hope it comes sooner


----------



## Megg33k

New tests to stare at! LOL 

These were all taken around 24 hours apart... and they're supposed to be 25mIU tests.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/4993038085_c6dfe0a51f.jpg

These were taken 3 days apart... and who knows what they actually measure!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/4993644402_3f920086cb.jpg


Okay.. now official advice! I need someone to look at my chart. It seriously doesn't look like I've ovulated at all... unless I take the temps out prior to CD9, and then it looks like I have a chance. What do you think? I need your professional opinions! I'll attach a pic of my chart with only temps from CD9 forward.
 



Attached Files:







chart from cd9.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hoping:)

Yay for a plan Aussie:thumbup:

Dawny- I hope you get your :bfp: in November... or sooner!!! Everyone I talk to says I will have a boy too:D 

Megg- Your test pics don't come up for me... Maybe this cylce you will be a slow riser? They said you had about 6 eggs ready to pop so I'm sure you o'd. This is why I hate temping sometimes:dohh:

AFM- got my + opk today:happydance: O should be today or tomorrow. I had horrible o pain last night on my left side so maybe I already o'd... either way I'm excited to finally be heading off into the 2ww:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic about O, Amber... I wonder why the test pics don't come up? I'll attach them for you instead...
 



Attached Files:







false pos regression.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0









false pos frer regression.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hoping:)

I can see them now Megg:thumbup: the most recent ones look closer to - now. Its cool you are taking pics of your progression. It will be fun to see the tests get darker again when the baby/ies finally implant!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I agree! Glad you can see them now! Can't wait for yours too! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Most recent test... In real life, its ALMOST a BFN. Curious fact... I still have to have over 150mIU of HCG in my system... This is what I mean about me not being entirely normal! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







45dpt almost BFN.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hoping:)

150?!You would think your hpt would be blaring positive:dohh:

It looks like O for me yesterday:happydance: cd 14... what a relief to have it out of the way and right on time!


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> 150?!You would think your hpt would be blaring positive:dohh:
> 
> It looks like O for me yesterday:happydance: cd 14... what a relief to have it out of the way and right on time!

That's great, honey! 2ww now!!!

Yeah... This is why I always said my pee was "broken"... It sort of is. I mean, its not broken as far as "there is a problem that can be fixed"... but its broken as far as "I'm not like the average person." All my BFP's in the past were super duper, almost non-existent faint... THIS IS WHY! The darkest tests I posted... My level had to be between 2,000-5,000mIU... and my test lines weren't even as dark as the control lines. Now THAT is crazy! Sucks to be me sometimes! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

i wonder, if you would set your pee out and let it the water in it vaporize, partially, then concentration of HCG would go up then right?

lol, pee-physics


----------



## hoping:)

That does suck Megg... so even if you do get a - hpt you could still be preggo!

How are you doing TB? When is your 1st appt??


----------



## dan-o

Wow, I haven't been in here for a while & look at all the graduates!!! 

Megg, what MIU are those tests? They are sooooo faint for a HCG of 150!!


----------



## Tulip

Good thinking TB - Megg, you should boil your pee and see if it works! i'm not going to try with your chart today as I have reservations of how the needles would have affected it xxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I wonder if your body eats the HCG before it reaches your urine i dont know how to describe it right but thats the only way i can think of my Mom thinks i have the same problem:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> i wonder, if you would set your pee out and let it the water in it vaporize, partially, then concentration of HCG would go up then right?
> 
> lol, pee-physics

Probably not... HCG also evaporates.



hoping:) said:


> That does suck Megg... so even if you do get a - hpt you could still be preggo!
> 
> How are you doing TB? When is your 1st appt??

Yes! That's why my positives were always so freakin' light. I've only just now been able to finally prove it! :happydance: <-- at proving it, not at being a freak



dan-o said:


> Wow, I haven't been in here for a while & look at all the graduates!!!
> 
> Megg, what MIU are those tests? They are sooooo faint for a HCG of 150!!

25mIU. I have to have at least 150mIU in my system though... This is the breakdown of the half life for my particular shot, behind the spoiler.


Spoiler
Sep 11 11:59pm = 5400 (this accounts for only 40% being absorbed and 10% being peed out very quickly as information suggests would happen)
Sep 12 10:59pm 1900
Sep 13 9:59pm 950
Sep 14 8:59pm 475
Sep 15 7:59pm 237.5
Sep 16 6:59pm ~119 <--- Took today's test @ about 9am.
Sep 17 5:59pm ~59.5
Sep 18 4:59pm ~30
Sep 19 3:59pm ~15
Sep 20 2:59pm ~7.5
Sep 21 1:59pm ~4 (not pregnant levels)

Side note: The HCG took close to 12 hours to work its way completely through my body... because my 12 hours post trigger test was significantly darker than my 5 hours post trigger test. If so, feel free to change those PM's to AM's and move them forward a calendar date in your head.




Tulip said:


> Good thinking TB - Megg, you should boil your pee and see if it works! i'm not going to try with your chart today as I have reservations of how the needles would have affected it xxx

Ha! Just don't let anyone ask what I'm cooking, eh? LOL The problem being that HCG also evaporates. :shrug: I don't think there's anything I can do about it.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ doom om HCG also evaporating, i didn't know for sure if it would,was hoping it would be
a residu thing like calcium, magnesium...you know...
so that means we also need to find something that HCG attaches to that doesn't evaporate so it stays in the cup lol
by the time we figure this all out we'll be full blown alchemists hahaha


----------



## tinybutterfly

ruskie ~ it does... sort of...
the amount of HCG in your blood is always higher than the concentration of hcg in your pee
which is why a blood test can give a positive sooner than a test (7dpo)



hoping:) said:


> How are you doing TB? When is your 1st appt??

was a bit scared today bc i only had cramping this morning and no sickness,
but then i went grocery shopping and it came back, hooray! lol

first apointment is next wednesday, september 22, 8.30am.
then in the evening i'm meeting up with my two besties from uni to catch up,
so then i can show them the picture, they'll probably make nothing of it
but i'll be soooooooo proud of my blob hahaha
just like i always started beaming when doc said our embryo's were of great quality
*motherly pride* hahaha


----------



## Megg33k

Its not that uncommon, Ruskie! Happens to tons of women. I mean, its not a "majority" type of thing... but not uncommon at all. My doctor even said so. 

Good luck at your appointment on the 22nd, Kim! :hugs:

Edit: Wow! I didn't mean to call you Kim... That's weird! LOL


----------



## hoping:)

On the 22nd you will be like 6w3d? Ooooh maybe you will get to see the heart beat! How exciting:happydance: You must update with pics asap:thumbup:


----------



## hoping:)

So my dad just called me with an interesting question... My aunt Karen called him and asked if Tim and I would be interested in adoption. My cousin is pregnant with her 3rd kid and can barely take care of the two she already has. My aunt said that they are wanting to put the baby (not born yet) up for adoption but would like to keep it in the family. 

I talked to Tim about it... I thought he would be totally against it but he is willing to consider it. We would both like to help out my family and we are the perfect people because we have a solid marriage and foundation to raise this child but it is kind of weird! I would be afraid that I would always consider the baby my cousin's baby. My dad asked us to think about it and then we can all discuss it when we go visit this weekend. I told him that if we didn't go the adoption route that we would be willing to take care of the baby until they found a good home but it is looking like they only want to consider us.

What do you guys think? What would you do? Is this nuts?


----------



## Megg33k

I would probably do it, but I wouldn't stop trying either. I'd just have to know it was 100% permanent! I don't think you'd necessarily feel like it was her baby! But, I'm adopted... So, I have an interesting take on it probably. Would the baby know that she was the bio-mom? Or would s/he just know that s/he was adopted from someone who wanted her/him to have a better life?


----------



## hoping:)

They want to do it legally so it would be 100% but I'm not so sure on the other details like if she/he would know who their bio mom was. They just wanted us to think about it and then we would go into more detail when I saw them this weekend. 

I would love to do it because we love kids (obviously since we have been trying so hard to have our own) and we would be able to provide a better life for him/her. We would continue trying as well because we still want our own children but I think right now would be perfect to take on a little one.

There are pro's and con's but now that I know about this little baby I want to make sure it is well taken care of... I'm not entirely sure what we will do:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

I'd feel the same about wanting to make sure s/he was taken care of now that you know about him/her!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ me too!
i'd be so torn, but knowing that child has 6.125% of my own genes i could not let it go off to strangers i think.


and yep, apointment at 6+3, we normally should see a hb, can't wait to see that flickering!
or just see anything really... the empty screen from last time has been a traumatizing experience


----------



## hoping:)

Exactly... we will most likely do it if we can have a close adoption. Of course my family will still see the baby at family functions but we wouldn't want our family to let it slip that my cousin is the bio-mother to the baby when it is older. We would like to do it in our own time and I'm not even sure if I would like the baby to know who their bio- mom is. 

Megg- since you were adopted is it better for the kid to know who the bio mom is? I'm certain we will let him/her know that they were adopted at some point...

a free adoption (especially family) doesnt just fall into your lap everyday so I feel like it is meant to be and that God wants this for us. But I'm not sure. I'll let you ladies know what we decide


----------



## puppymom32

hoping:) said:


> So my dad just called me with an interesting question... My aunt Karen called him and asked if Tim and I would be interested in adoption. My cousin is pregnant with her 3rd kid and can barely take care of the two she already has. My aunt said that they are wanting to put the baby (not born yet) up for adoption but would like to keep it in the family.
> 
> I talked to Tim about it... I thought he would be totally against it but he is willing to consider it. We would both like to help out my family and we are the perfect people because we have a solid marriage and foundation to raise this child but it is kind of weird! I would be afraid that I would always consider the baby my cousin's baby. My dad asked us to think about it and then we can all discuss it when we go visit this weekend. I told him that if we didn't go the adoption route that we would be willing to take care of the baby until they found a good home but it is looking like they only want to consider us.
> 
> What do you guys think? What would you do? Is this nuts?

Hoping,
I am in a similar situation and have been thinking about it for a while. My niece (DH's sister kid) is preganant and already has 2 kids that the state are taking away from her. Had mentioned that she wanted us to adopt her baby. She also wants us to foster the other two but because we are in a different state not even close I dont think that would be an option because she still will get visitation. She was on drugs and may still be not sure. So we have a lot to think about if we want to do this or not. I would love to provide all the kids with a good home but dont think I am ready to adopt 3 at one time. I am also scared she will change her mind and I will get my hopes up for nothing as well as being concerned about the baby's health but so far they say everything looks good. My DH said he would do whatever I wanted to do. Now that I have no other options but IVF I'm really scared that if I wait and try IVF and it doesnt work I will always wish I had taken the baby. Very hard and scary situation. Totally know what you are going through feel free to PM if you wanna talk. 
Amy


----------



## TripleB

Hoping and puppy, some tough decisions for you both ahead :hugs: - sounds like you might have a lot of questions for each other. Whatever you decide, I am absolutely sure that both of your (and you OHs) would be (and will be one day - to these babies, or others) the most wonderful parents. I hope you don't mind me saying but I think its a real testament to you both that your families think you're the right people to be mothers to these children. Lots of love to you both. xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know who my bio-mom is... and I don't want to. However, I've known for as long as I can remember that I was adopted. I just suggest you embrace it from the very beginning as just a piece of info about the child's life. Don't ever make it into a secret or a huge talk. Its just a normal piece of information like eye color or height. Nothing big. I know that's how my parents did it... and I have NEVER felt those things that a lot of adopted children do. Its seriously no big deal...


----------



## hoping:)

Puppy mom- I will definitely pm you sometime... I'm at work and then we will be out of town until early next week. My concern is also if the baby is healthy and I need to know all of the facts before we make our final decision. I think I would also regret not adopting this baby if for some reason we never have children of our own... but its hard because I don't want this to effect any of our relationships with family members in the future. I really want this baby to be safe and healthy and I know that Tim and I can provide this but like you said it is such a hard decision. I never thought I would be presented with this kind of offer so a part of me says to do it but Im also scared of the unknown. Im also afraid that she will change her mind after we get our hopes up but then I also think if she decides to keep the baby it will be meant to be. How far along is your niece? I think my cousin is some where around 20 weeks where I would be with the twins. I wish you luck in your decision:hugs:

Thanks Triple- I do feel very grateful that they have considered us out of all other possibilities. It is the right decision for them but is it the right decision for us? We are going to sit down and talk to my dad and aunt this weekend. 

Thanks Megg- you are always my go to girl so Im glad puppy mom and I can ask you questions about being an adopted child since you are one:hugs:

My heart is saying do it but my head is saying there may be trouble tough decision.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hello girls.. sorry to intrude!! I've had some opinions from others on my chart.. just wondered what you thought?? Its my first month back charting in a LONG time... Thankyou girlies! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30a08f


----------



## puppymom32

Hoping,
Thanks Hun. I think she is somewhere around 18 weeks just a little behind where I would have been if I had lost my baby and my tube. So it kinda makes me think it was meant to be but there is just so much unknown. I am in a better position that I live in Ohio and my DH's family all live in TX I rarely ever see the family we only go and visit once per year and most times I dont even see my niece, her mother my DH's sister lives in Mexico. So we wont be bumping into each other very often. The whole family agrees it is what is best and I dont think even if I did decide to adopt that I would stop trying to save up for IVF to have my own. Just a lot to process and think through. Good luck this weekend hope you have a clearer understand after you sit down and talk it all out.


----------



## puppymom32

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Hello girls.. sorry to intrude!! I've had some opinions from others on my chart.. just wondered what you thought?? Its my first month back charting in a LONG time... Thankyou girlies!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30a08f

Looks really good so far. :flower:


----------



## hoping:)

We dont ever really see them that often either. She is in the military and lives in Texas... we live in Colorado. We may see each other every couple of years when we go to family reunions but other than that I won't be bumping into her. I think the last time I saw her was about 3 years ago. I just keep thinking that this is an amazing once in a life time opportunity... are we crazy to pass it up. Like Triple said it is a testimony to you and I that our families agree that we would be the best parents... I will pm you when I get back into town:hugs:

Tim is also concerned that if I get pregnant between now and then it will be difficult with 2 but we were already planning on twins. i f we do adopt we will put off ttc until the baby is at least 6 months old. I am already feeling a little attached and I haven't even met the baby or know for sure if we will do it!

Hopeful- I agree it is looking very promising:thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

meggles, didn't you have a cute poem hanging over your bed too when you were little? i think you should post it again


afm... i just had a massive nap attack, came out of nowhere and struck me like...a rock lol


----------



## hoping:)

oooh... I want to see the poem Megg!

Yay for being exhausted TB- good sign things are progressing well:thumbup:

Jeez... I wish my dad whould have waited to ask us this question until we arrived in New Mexico tonight because now I cannot concentrate at work!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm happy to be the go-to girl about adoption!

Yes, Tibs... I had an amazing poem in my bedroom as a kid:

Not flesh of my flesh,
Nor bone of my bone;
But still miraculously my own.
Never forget
For a single minute,
You didn't grow under my heart but in it.

Its the "Poem for the Adopted Child" or something.. and it always helped me to know who I was and how I got there... Never did I question why or how or who... I just knew that I was so special that my mom and dad waited many years to choose me as their own!


----------



## debgreasby

Just my bit ...... I'm adopted too :) My parents (adoptive) had 3 kids of their own after they adopted me. Everyone has always known, and i couldn't have wished for better parents. I do know who my birth mother is .. we are friends on FB, but i rarely speak to her and have never met her, nor do i want to. I have a half sister who i message occasionally, and a half brother i never speak to. My sisters brother and parents are my real family in my eyes. 

Anyways, just wanted to add my story. Feel free to shout up if i can help with anything :)


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I never knew you were adopted, Deb! Amy (Amos) is also adopted! That's why we determined we were sisters! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

just a quick rant... ppl sometimes just frustrate me, esp if they claim to know it better if they do not.

so on another forum (one of my own country, i shouldn't have get involved, i always end up debating with the idiots who are too stubborn to see they're wrong)
there's this woman who claims she injected herself INTRAMUSCULAR with a SUBCUTANE needle...ooh ooh and best part... in her BUTT!
then as i explained the difference she told me i never had a subcutane then and compared it to the TBC test...which is INTRADERMAL, not subcutane.
she's honestly convinced that bc she injected herself in her butt it's intramuscular!
i mean WTF???
maybe i'm expecting too much of ppl but com'on, if i inject myself or have it injected, at least i know what's really going on!
and there is just no way that if you inject a needle, in your ass, about 1cm (____ <= this long) deep you're gonna hit muscle, just NO WAY


----------



## Megg33k

Obviously not... because mine WAS intramuscular and it was a 1" needle into my bicep!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i should just ignore her really, not worth my time or getting mad over but really,
if i'm right, i'm right and i will not let me be told otherwise lol


----------



## hoping:)

thanks Megg and Deb! Its nice to have you ladies around incase I have any questions. Megg, that poem is beautiful:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed! I'd be the same! You can't use a teeny needle for intramuscular... The dermis itself is quite a chunk to get through!

Thanks, Amber. I can't take credit for it... In fact, no one has. Its by unknown author... and I've looked!


----------



## dawny690

OMG were like a huge group of adopted sisters lol :haha: Im adopted too but didnt have the greatest up bringing but thats no judgement on you hoping I know you will be a fantastic mum even if its adopted mummy :hugs: I know who my birth mum is and have met her and regret every minute I wasted trying to find her and meeting with her I do speak to my younger half brother though who is 18 want to talk to the youngest half brother who is 12 but he lives with my mum so is hugely influenced by her, but I had a huge arguement with my mum and told her if she doesnt want my half brother I will take him for her I dont care if he is 12 he has problems but I dont care I love him and she treats him like shit really annoys me :growlmad: xxxx


----------



## Rmar

Megg33k said:


> I'm happy to be the go-to girl about adoption!
> 
> Yes, Tibs... I had an amazing poem in my bedroom as a kid:
> 
> Not flesh of my flesh,
> Nor bone of my bone;
> But still miraculously my own.
> Never forget
> For a single minute,
> You didn't grow under my heart but in it.
> 
> Its the "Poem for the Adopted Child" or something.. and it always helped me to know who I was and how I got there... Never did I question why or how or who... I just knew that I was so special that my mom and dad waited many years to choose me as their own!

Oh my gosh, that is so beautiful. I have always wanted to adopt at least one of my children (have to convince OH first) so I will remember that. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! So many adopted TTCAL's! :) That makes me smile that we have so many in here! :hugs:

Dawn - Sorry that your story isn't as positive as ours. I hate that for you... I really do! :( I know how lucky I was to get the family I got! You deserve an amazing story! :hugs:

Rmar - Aww! Thanks! I think its a great thing to do!


----------



## Megg33k

Double post!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*wonders what the weekend has brought for everyone*


----------



## dawny690

Nothing here lol how you feeling tb? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

The world's shittiest temperatures, because my body/thermometer hate when whenever I'm not at home! :(


----------



## roonsma

How are you Dawny?:hugs:

Blooming freezing here today isn't it!! x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i feel miserable... have a cold, this morning it was ok-ish but over the day it has gotten bad,
my nose clogged constantly, both sides,throat hurting, i'm lucky that today is my off-day on nausea...
that seems to alternate, one day i have it, the next i don't, next day i have it, next i don't...

i'm postponing the nose spray for as long as i can...
hung over hot water breathing in steam...
only thing that helps is orgasm, LOL

pfff, a fastforward to wednesday pls, k thx
*dead*


----------



## dawny690

Im not too bad thanks roonsma :hugs: yep freezing here summer lasted all of 5 minutes :rofl: xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Hum, not to bad eh? maybe you need a hug!:hugs::hugs::hugs:(or 3!)

Bring back the summer(that we never had)!! I'm not ready for winter yet! x


----------



## dawny690

Hear hear hun Im with you there I much prefer the summer I hate winter!!!! xxxx


----------



## dawny690

P.S thanks for the :hugs: much appriciated (sp) and needed xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: to my girls!

Can anyone tell me why my temp goes so low every single time I'm away from home?


----------



## dawny690

Thanks meggles :hugs: back at ya not sure about your temp sorry babe bodies are so annoying!!!!


----------



## roonsma

:hugs: all round then!

Erm sorry Megg, i've never tempd so i'm not much help, off the top of my head- 
Do you have a thick bed cover? 
Is your bedroom warm?
Maybe you don't sleep so well away from home? would this affect it? 
Does temp rise or fall as you sleep?
Surely it has to be something to do with the environment? 

Sorry i'm not much help x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I hear ya on the crappy weather!! Its cold and rainy here usualy we have snow by halloween! the last 6 or 7 years tho we got lucky i think we are in for a big change this winter BUT id be suprised if we got any snow to sinc elast year we got 6 or 7 inches all season and are normal is 100+ inches:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, Rachel... Any of that can affect it. I guess its got to be one of those things. :shrug:


----------



## aussiettc

hello ladies, i got some kinda bad news today. I have low iron levels. So much so that i have too take to iron tablets a day to try and increase my levels again. I'm also not really allowed to have tea, coffee, bran or anything with cafine in it because they all inhibit the uptake of iron in the blood. :nope:

Does anyone have any idea on how this may effect my chances to get pregnant or even what will happen when i get my :bfp:?:shrug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

wouldn't affect your chances taking those pills...
what would have an effect... but a good one, is the lack of caffeine, 
the less caffeine the better for fertility, win!


----------



## Megg33k

I take an iron pill every day on top of my prenatal... Should be fine! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

bless my mom....
i really didn't feel like cooking (i've spent my day ill in the couch, semi sleeping),
my mom didn't know but suddenly she calls to say she has lots of leftovers and if
i want them, hooray! dinner brought to my house...
then she also said she'd come over thursday to help clean up the house a bit, mob the floor etc
bc i'm so tired and barely get anything done
<3


----------



## dawny690

Awwww TB your mum sounds lovely :hugs:

Im so annoyed went to see the psychic today only to be told he wanted £25 but wasnt told this on the phone when I rang up so didnt have the money am well disappointed now but will be going to see him next week now I know he is £25 which I feel is a good price :shrug: just wish I had known :( xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Your mom sounds great, Tibs! :hugs:

At least you can go soon, Dawn! :) Its not a bad price!

So, I don't feel well this afternoon... That's not possible at 7DPIUI, is it? I was sitting down to eat lunch and could barely force any of it down. And, now I feel a bit queasy with some heartburn and gassiness... but when I burp, I nearly puke in my mouth. It comes up my throat... about 50% of the time. Its WAY too early for that to mean anything though... So, I'm confused!


----------



## dawny690

I suppose it is possible Megg hun but maybe meds who knows x


----------



## Megg33k

No meds left in my system, Dawn... They've been out since last night! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

FX for you Megg sounding promising and your chart looks great !!!!!:hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

ohhhhhhhhhhh i hope that it means something meg.

I kinda feel the same. i feel like crap. I'm so tired its not funny, i want to vomit due the the iron tablets i have to take, i can't drink any alcohol or caffine and have to becareful what i eat to make sure i dont have anything that inhibits the uptake of iron in my blood. 
It sucks it really does all the symptoms of pregnacy without the pregnacy.


----------



## Megg33k

All my night time stuff seems to be gone tonight.. So, it must have been residual from the shot. I just was convinced that the shot symptoms couldn't get worse as it left my body... but it must have! I'm just so sad tonight, and I feel like I've wasted a cycle. I feel like I should have done IVF instead. :( I have to stop... I hate being crazy... I really do! LOL Thanks for putting up with me! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

might be back tomorrow with a vengeance!
like my all-day-sickness, it alternates, one day i have it, the next i don't, ... lol


----------



## dawny690

Sounds good Megg babe I reckon your preggo :D

AFM - Right girls I have the greatest urge to test but dont have any hpt's but have loads of opk's if I use an opk as hpt to see if it gets darker like TB did what time is best to use them as a hpt? xxxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i used them with 2nd morning urine
i must say, it only turned positive 15 dpo though (the opk's i had were the ultra sensitive kind, maybe that's why),
i remember 14 dpo it was negative and then 15 dpo slightly positive


----------



## dawny690

I have no idea how many dpo I am I just have the feeling I should test :shrug: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Not sure, Dawn... I'd try one with FMU and one with SMU, if you have them to spare!


----------



## dawny690

Will do that tomorrow now have lots to spare :blush: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i agree with meggles, if you don't know how many dpo you are, fmu might be better



omg omg omg, i'm so excited, a friend of mine is preggers too, bumpbuddies with me, yay


----------



## Megg33k

Yay, Tibs! :)


----------



## dawny690

Will have to do it everyday to see if there is any difference I suppose? xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

That's what I'm doing! LOL


----------



## dawny690

I will be using opk's though not hpt's lmao xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

True! I only use HPT's because I'm getting them for $1/each! LOL I do need a new 3 pack of FRER for this week though! How exciting that I get to test for the *first time* in only 4 days! :blush: 

:rofl:


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: haha I need to buy some hpt's xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

lols at the addicts :p


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: you can talk TB xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

they were reassurance tests!!!! :p


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: bless they were worth it xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh yeah!!! going for my 1st scan now... everything crossed that all is well


----------



## Megg33k

6 FRER for the price of 3? Oh yeah! :yipee:

OMG! Tibs!!! :hugs: I'm SO excited! I can't wait for you to report back! I'll probably be asleep though! DAMMIT! Uhm... err... I wonder how soon you'll be back! I might be willing to wait up! :haha: Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## aussiettc

OK TB where are you and how was your scan. Waiting for some news.:coffee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

scan update:

bc of the IVF my follicles are still bigger than normal, causing my uterus to be up higher than normal too,

but i can say that we are the proud parents of a "stripey" LOL
no heartbeat though, doc said it was too early to see but i could swear i saw a
white flickering when he moved that stick around, so i think i've seen the heart anyway

next scan to see the hb in 2 weeks, october 7 yay


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Tibs! I couldn't sleep until I knew! :hugs: Yay for "stripey"! LOL Can't wait till the 7th!!! :yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

me neither, i might have to take up a hobby... start knitting or so lol


----------



## Tulip

I can see you as a crocheter, Tibs xxx


----------



## aussiettc

Woo hoo congrats TB.

Funny thing, when i read Tulips post i thought it said she could see you as a crouch sniffer. :rofl: i was like WT??? then i realised i read it wrong

Can't wait to see a list of all the graduates and their bubba's.


----------



## Megg33k

I just checked... We have 29 grads vs 19 waiting... I truly hate being a part of those waiting, if you don't mind me saying so!

And, our first "Chart Stalkers" baby should be born in less than a month! Our first BFP belonged to wanabamummy, and she is due Oct 16-ish! It seems she's since changed her username... So, I have no clue where to find a ticker or updated info on her! Tulip appears to be second, followed by chocolate!

I don't know if that's inspiring, depressing or both... but I thought I may as well figure it out quick since I'm apparently not asleep!


----------



## tinybutterfly

meggles, you need sleep, go to bed!
no worries, i predict you will get a sticky bfp before the end of this year!
have to...not a matter of "if", only a matter of "when"



Tulip said:


> I can see you as a crocheter, Tibs xxx

lol thankyou... i must admit i have talent for that
in elementary i crocheted lots of doll clothes and accesoiries
*wonders if you can crochet socks* 



aussiettc said:


> i thought it said she could see you as a crouch sniffer. :rofl: i was like WT??? then i realised i read it wrong

*dies laughing* omg just imagine!!! bahahaha


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> meggles, you need sleep, go to bed!
> no worries, i predict you will get a sticky bfp before the end of this year!
> have to...not a matter of "if", only a matter of "when"
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> I can see you as a crocheter, Tibs xxx
> 
> lol thankyou... i must admit i have talent for that
> in elementary i crocheted lots of doll clothes and accesoiries
> *wonders if you can crochet socks*
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> i thought it said she could see you as a crouch sniffer. :rofl: i was like WT??? then i realised i read it wrongClick to expand...
> 
> *dies laughing* omg just imagine!!! bahahahaClick to expand...

I'm aware I need sleep. I've not even been awake for 12 hours straight yet though! :( I think I'm going as soon as this program is over. 

End of the year, eh? Thank you! :hugs: I've decided to use the power of positive thought, so I'm going on the assumption that I'm pregnant right now and allowing no wiggle room. So it is written, so it shall be! NOW! LOL


----------



## tinybutterfly

i really really hope so, all crossed for you!!!


----------



## aussiettc

:thumbup:Hey Megg are you testing on Friday? I thought i might test on friday too. i'm thing BFP for both os us, Master and apprentice together the way it should be.


----------



## Tulip

https://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/socks.php

Tibs - fill yer boots x


----------



## dawny690

What do you mean by a stripey TB? Glad scan was well :hugs:

AFM - OPK with FMU had a faint line on it as soon as the urine passed over where the lines appear and also SMU had a very faint line on it seems like the line was stronger with FMU not SMU I know it is not positive as the line has to be the same colour or stronger but looks good for now xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

Tulip said:


> https://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/socks.php
> 
> Tibs - fill yer boots x

lol omg!
i'm so going for the origami turkish socks hahaha



dawny690 said:


> What do you mean by a stripey TB? Glad scan was well :hugs:

bc baby shows on screen as just a line/stripe, nothing else hehe :)


----------



## dawny690

Awwww congrats on your stripey TB xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> :thumbup:Hey Megg are you testing on Friday? I thought i might test on friday too. i'm thing BFP for both os us, Master and apprentice together the way it should be.

Well, I'm testing every day... but that includes Friday! I have a good feeling about Friday! Yes, I say we should both get our BFP's that day! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe?
 



Attached Files:







DT9DPIUI_dots.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hoping:)

Hi ladies:wave:

TB im so happy your scan went well:happydance:

I think I can see a shadow Megg but I'm never good with deciphering lines on posted hpts:dohh: Good luck for Friday!!!

AFM- just got home from New Mexico late last night and I am exhausted. I wasn't paying much attention to my body over the weekend so not sure about 2ww symptoms except that I have been having tons of lotion/yellow cm and I've been having cramps. We have decided against not going through with the adoption. After being told that my cousin is mentally unstable we don't really want to deal with the drama that might come later down the road. She also tried to give her 1st born up for adoption but changed her mind right after the birth so we don't want to take that chance. I guess my aunt will be raising the baby so at least we know it will be ok


----------



## Megg33k

Ah... Good call on the adoption! :hugs: I hope you get your BFP soon! Thanks for the luck... There isn't MUCH to see on it... but there's definitely something in real life. I've yet to determine if its something meaningful or just something! LOL


----------



## hoping:)

I can't wait for you test on Friday... this just has to be your month:thumbup:

While I was on vacation I did check my cervix on Saturday and Sunday (cd17 &18) and my cervix was medium, soft and open... it was also bigger and rounder. Do you think that ovulation could have possibly been one of these days instead of on cd 14? cd 14 I had a postive opk and cd 15 was super positive (test line darker than the control) and cd 16 was completely negative. My cervix on cd 14 was super high... I couldn't tell if it was soft or open because I couldn't reach it. I'm worried that I am out if I did o on cd 17 or 18 because we couldn't dtd since we were staying with my parents:nope: I don't know what to think... Also I forgot to mention that I've been super emotional. I've had at least 4 occasions the past couple of days where I've completely broke down and bawled my eyes out. The reasons range from talking about the adoption to bawling over a cooking show:dohh: I feel like I am putting my body through so much stress


----------



## dawny690

Looking good Megg :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

hoping:) said:


> Hi ladies:wave:
> 
> TB im so happy your scan went well:happydance:
> 
> I think I can see a shadow Megg but I'm never good with deciphering lines on posted hpts:dohh: Good luck for Friday!!!
> 
> AFM- just got home from New Mexico late last night and I am exhausted. I wasn't paying much attention to my body over the weekend so not sure about 2ww symptoms except that I have been having tons of lotion/yellow cm and I've been having cramps. We have decided against not going through with the adoption. After being told that my cousin is mentally unstable we don't really want to deal with the drama that might come later down the road. She also tried to give her 1st born up for adoption but changed her mind right after the birth so we don't want to take that chance. I guess my aunt will be raising the baby so at least we know it will be ok

I was wondering how you were doing babes. I think you made the right choice. Much better than getting all excited and having your heart broken later. It will all work out. :hugs: We are also contemplating waiting to start any of the process until the baby is born when things will move much faster.


----------



## puppymom32

I totally think I see something Megg.


----------



## puppymom32

Yay TB that is awesome you have a stripey!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*amber*, on one hand it's a bit sad that the adoption can't go through,
but yeah, i completely understand why!! wouldn't do it either in those circumstances

*meggles*, i don't know whether i really see something or if i just want to see something
*sits tight and waits for friday*

*amy*, good for you guys too that you've taken a decision, i was wondering about it too


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on the positive scan tinybutterfly! xx


----------



## dawny690

Slightly darker opk today things are looking good will test with hpt weekend x


----------



## Sparkly

Where's the pics Dawny?


----------



## tinybutterfly

*dawny*, omg omg omg omg omg, i hope this is it!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I feel the same, Tibs... I want to see something... but wondering if I'm just seeing things now (as in hallucinating)! LOL

Played with the pics a bit... The photo was taken at less than 5 minutes. Long enough for me to PIAC/dip, finish peeing while waiting for the dye to cross the window, get my camera, and go outside to take the pic.
 



Attached Files:







tests 923.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4









tests 923_dots.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6









tests 923_color.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6









tests 923_inv.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dawny690

Am at work so dont have pics to post yet but will post hpt if is :bfp: lol x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

What do you ladies think about early Ovulation for me ??? My OPKS were pretty dark the last few days but now are getting lighter and my cm and cervix and temps all point to oing early ???


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping it is, Dawn!!! :hugs:

Not sure, Ruskie! Maybe!


----------



## Sparkly

dawny690 said:


> Am at work so dont have pics to post yet but will post hpt if is :bfp: lol x

I'm completely confused by your posts about this Dawny, I thought you'd had a bfp a few weeks ago, and then it was bfn the very next day :shrug: Have you ovulated since? Is there a good reason you think you are pregnant? do you have symptoms? what is the reason you're using opk's instead of hpt's? forgive my ignorance if I have missed some posts.


----------



## aussiettc

SO megg have you decided if you're :bfp: yet?
Maybe you could get your lovly doctor will give you a blood test or something?:thumbup:

Woohoo my sparklybutts back:flower:

Hey TB how are you doing?

Dawny how are you going? got any pritty pictures yet?


----------



## Sparkly

aussiettc said:


> Woohoo my sparklybutts back:flower:

:hugs: 

:kiss: Someone seems happy today??? hmmmmmm :flower:


----------



## dawny690

Sparkly said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Am at work so dont have pics to post yet but will post hpt if is :bfp: lol x
> 
> I'm completely confused by your posts about this Dawny, I thought you'd had a bfp a few weeks ago, and then it was bfn the very next day :shrug: Have you ovulated since? Is there a good reason you think you are pregnant? do you have symptoms? what is the reason you're using opk's instead of hpt's? forgive my ignorance if I have missed some posts.Click to expand...

Think it was a dud test a few weeks ago, I have lots of symptoms that scream pregnant to me but I dont have any hpt's so im using opk's I dont know how many dpo i am but I feel pregnant so I am going to strongly believe I am unless proven otherwise :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

aussiettc said:


> Hey TB how are you doing?

scared... really scared...

bc if i compare my scan picture with others, ours really seems way too small
and i just don't know what to think anymore...

i can only hope it showed like a very small thingy because my uterus was up higher than normal,
but doc didn't measure anything, just showed the sac, said "there's the baby"
and "it's looking good"...
but i really really thought i'd get to see a heartbeat...and a bigger baby, or a yolk sac.

it's possible it couldn't be in the shot bc it's up too high now but still,
can't shake the worrying feeling... and i can't find much info on scan results with a high uterus, anything else that turns up from searches are doom messages

we're telling FIL and SIL this sunday.... i hope FIL has a scan machine i can use somewhere next week


----------



## tinybutterfly

other than that... still sick as a pickle from morning 'till night


----------



## Sparkly

dawny690 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Am at work so dont have pics to post yet but will post hpt if is :bfp: lol x
> 
> I'm completely confused by your posts about this Dawny, I thought you'd had a bfp a few weeks ago, and then it was bfn the very next day :shrug: Have you ovulated since? Is there a good reason you think you are pregnant? do you have symptoms? what is the reason you're using opk's instead of hpt's? forgive my ignorance if I have missed some posts.Click to expand...
> 
> Think it was a dud test a few weeks ago, I have lots of symptoms that scream pregnant to me but I dont have any hpt's so im using opk's I dont know how many dpo i am but I feel pregnant so I am going to strongly believe I am unless proven otherwise :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

I suggest you go and get some bloods taken then, hpt's don't seem very reliable for you for some reason, if I were you I wouldn't be relying on them, as you did say last time you felt pregnant then too :shrug: Are these chemicals you are having do you think? As they would lead to bleeding surely? When was your last period hun?


----------



## dawny690

Jul 18th sparkly brought on by provera xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm calling it BFN today.. So, not adding myself today. If I see anything tomorrow, I'll try and find out if they're open for bloods then. If not, I'll call for bloods Monday if no AF yet. :shrug: Temp took a nose-dive too! Its all shit. Sick of it.


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck Dawny:thumbup:

TB- I'm sure everything is fine with baby... try not to worry so much:hugs: When is your next scan?

Megg- I hope your :bfp: shows up soon... I know how disheartening it can be when your temps are down but it is not over yet!

AFM- I've been having af cramps and some heart burn today so I think I will test by Monday or Tuesday... I'm not really thinking it will be a :bfp: though.


----------



## tinybutterfly

october 7, sounds like aaages away really

nausea has decided to attack me in my sleep as well, joy
so woke up several times, feeling as if my stomach was gonna turn any moment, fun...not


----------



## hoping:)

Oct 7th does sound far away but you will make it:flower: Just keep busy and the days will fly by. Personally, I wish they would scan us weekly since we have already suffered losses and all of us stress over wondering if the baby is ok. Nausea attacks are always good:thumbup: I had them last night on the way home from a friends house. I kept getting waves of nausea and I was really dizzy. I hope it means :bfp: but it could also just be pms:dohh:


----------



## tinybutterfly

it sounds promising!!!

*sends you some of her nausea as she's now absolutely sick of it*


so far i didn't have to puke yet, but it's not gonna be long anymore
my bet is at next weekend... tops, probably sooner


----------



## hoping:)

I will gladly take your nausea if it means I am preggo! I wouldn't mind puking my brains out over the next few months if it means I get my forever baby:haha: I had a dream last night that I found out I was having twins through an emergency ultrasound. In the dream I was having awful stomach pain and when they scanned me they showed us the 2 full term babies! We were excited but freaked out because we were not prepared and had nothing ready. In the end I was holding my boy/girl twins ans I was soooooo happy! I hope this is dream of what is coming:happydance: I also had a dream about the girl Jessa who is having triplets... In my dream she posted that she delivered the triplets just fine and she attached lots of cute pictures. Weird! I've only seen her when she posts her bump pics in the bump thread in the multiples forum.


----------



## Megg33k

I think it sounds promising, Amber! :yipee:

I'm cautiously calling today's test a BFP... Its faint, but not as faint as the last few days... and easier to see in person!


----------



## hoping:)

Megg- POST PICS!!! Yay for :bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee: I hope I will be following you shortly... I am trying to hold out testing until Monday. I've been using opks the past couple days and today is a little bit darker... we will just have to wait and see if it turns into something! I also just saw that you have Beta tomorrow:D You have to update ASAP!


----------



## Megg33k

Beta is Monday... Tomorrow is Sunday! LOL

Test pics (I swear its there):

Spoiler
FRER with photo taken indoors (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5023698322_4e68af24c5.jpg

FRER with photo taken indoors (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5023698360_cc3f493e10.jpg

FRER flashlight
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5023698286_0526976cfe.jpg

FRER in natural light (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5023088649_70a3e63830.jpg

FRER in natural light (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5023088679_eaf7ea132b.jpg

FRER without front case (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5023698202_7bba1447d3.jpg

FRER without front case (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5023088629_ff5356c757.jpg

FRER without back case (normal)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5023698164_9f9b7b00c1.jpg

FRER without back case (color corrected)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5023088595_dd4812255e.jpg


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I see it but its realy faint but OMG MEGG YAY :happydance::happydance:
What do you ladies think of my chart its looking alot like a double o chart to me 2 low temps and ovulation painf or 3 days !


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh, perhaps, Ruskie! :thumbup:

Thanks, hun! Terrified the bloods won't confirm... but lines (even faint ones) only show up when preggo... I just have to keep telling myself that!


----------



## hoping:)

That's right... tomorrow is Sunday:dohh: Darn now I have to wait an extra day. 
I don't really see a line on the FRER but I looked at the $ Tree tests in your journal and I can definitely see a faint line:happydance: Its always harder for me to faint lines on FRER because the lines are so skinny. You are making me want to test now! In your journal you said you have been breaking out... I have too. It is so horrible but only on my forehead. I have tried everything to get rid of them but they just come back with a vengeance :nope: The last time this happened was when I was preggo last year in April...


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> That's right... tomorrow is Sunday:dohh: Darn now I have to wait an extra day.
> I don't really see a line on the FRER but I looked at the $ Tree tests in your journal and I can definitely see a faint line:happydance: Its always harder for me to faint lines on FRER because the lines are so skinny. You are making me want to test now! In your journal you said you have been breaking out... I have too. It is so horrible but only on my forehead. I have tried everything to get rid of them but they just come back with a vengeance :nope: The last time this happened was when I was preggo last year in April...

They are really skinny... I marked one just for you, Amber! This is the one I can see it the best on in a pic!
 



Attached Files:







925 frer no case back with dots.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hoping:)

That definitely helps:thumbup: I can see the faint line but I can still see it clearer on the $ Tree... you have to update asap with your FRER tomorrow:D I am so happy that you have had 1st round success:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> That definitely helps:thumbup: I can see the faint line but I can still see it clearer on the $ Tree... you have to update asap with your FRER tomorrow:D I am so happy that you have had 1st round success:happydance:

I'm glad you can kind of see it on there. I keep making Kevin look again and asking him if I'm crazy! LOL He swears he sees it!


----------



## dawny690

YAY Megg :yipee: I knew it xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

That is funny Megg... I make Tim do the same thing because I know that if I look at them long enough I will start to see lines:haha: 

How are you doing Dawny? Any :bfp: news you want to share???


----------



## tinybutterfly

hoping:) said:


> I will gladly take your nausea if it means I am preggo! I wouldn't mind puking my brains out over the next few months if it means I get my forever baby:haha:

lol, i said the same thing to my mom before the nausea started.
my mom feared i might have to puke on holiday and then i bravely said
"phuh, i'll happily puke every day if it means i'm pregnant"

but this nausea is not what i had in mind bc i can't really function properly anymore.
or eat properly...not very fun to eat with a puke bucket right next to you because you're starving and gagging at once

but it is all worth it, that's a fact!

atm i'm enjoying my first hour of non-nausea *treasures*
*also thinks ppl like us shouldn't be cursed with such nausea...give it to the teens who get "accident babies"*


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Meggles*!!! OMG OMG OMG! i totally see it on the very first picture
i can't wait for your blood results!!!


----------



## dawny690

Im ok haven't tested since and dont know if or when I will I just feel like giving up tbh I may just be having a few bad days but I will see if I do or not x


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> *Meggles*!!! OMG OMG OMG! i totally see it on the very first picture
> i can't wait for your blood results!!!

I saw my name blue in your siggy I just burst into tears! :hugs: THANK YOU! :flower:


----------



## aussiettc

Hey guys,
i have my :bfp: too. I've had it since last sunday but wanted Megg to taake spot #125 :flower::flower: and was just to nervous as my bloods came back at only 14 on tuesday (8dpo) so i now have bloods at 90 on friday (11dpo) so i feel somewhat safer now.:cloud9:

Megg i totally see your faint line sweety.:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

YAY Aussie !!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: Lets see some more good news come on :bfp: this cycle


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Hey guys,
> i have my :bfp: too. I've had it since last sunday but wanted Megg to taake spot #125 :flower::flower: and was just to nervous as my bloods came back at only 14 on tuesday (8dpo) so i now have bloods at 90 on friday (11dpo) so i feel somewhat safer now.:cloud9:
> 
> Megg i totally see your faint line sweety.:happydance::thumbup:

You're amazing, Mary! Thank you so much! You have no idea how touched I am that you let me take #125 and waited so many days to tell us so that I could! :cry: That's incredibly sweet of you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

^^ Agreed Mary you are a total sweetheart. So happy for you! xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

so sweet Mary!!!
*reminds me of Dawny's awesomeness*

and congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! omg so awesome!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> *Meggles*!!! OMG OMG OMG! i totally see it on the very first picture
> i can't wait for your blood results!!!
> 
> I saw my name blue in your siggy I just burst into tears! :hugs: THANK YOU! :flower:Click to expand...

anytime my darling!!!


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> i have my :bfp: too. I've had it since last sunday but wanted Megg to taake spot #125 :flower::flower: and was just to nervous as my bloods came back at only 14 on tuesday (8dpo) so i now have bloods at 90 on friday (11dpo) so i feel somewhat safer now.:cloud9:
> 
> Megg i totally see your faint line sweety.:happydance::thumbup:
> 
> You're amazing, Mary! Thank you so much! You have no idea how touched I am that you let me take #125 and waited so many days to tell us so that I could! :cry: That's incredibly sweet of you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Megg you have been there for me so many times and i know how much that number means to you so it the least i could do for you. I'm not fussed on numbers personally so no biggy really. And i didn't really wait that many days cause i wanted that results of my beta's on friday before getting too excited about it.:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> i have my :bfp: too. I've had it since last sunday but wanted Megg to taake spot #125 :flower::flower: and was just to nervous as my bloods came back at only 14 on tuesday (8dpo) so i now have bloods at 90 on friday (11dpo) so i feel somewhat safer now.:cloud9:
> 
> Megg i totally see your faint line sweety.:happydance::thumbup:
> 
> You're amazing, Mary! Thank you so much! You have no idea how touched I am that you let me take #125 and waited so many days to tell us so that I could! :cry: That's incredibly sweet of you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Megg you have been there for me so many times and i know how much that number means to you so it the least i could do for you. I'm not fussed on numbers personally so no biggy really. And i didn't really wait that many days cause i wanted that results of my beta's on friday before getting too excited about it.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Well... It was very sweet... and I couldn't be happier for you! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Aussie that is so sweet of you... CONGRATS again to both of you:happydance:

I did a couple hpts this morning and I swear I can see faint lines... I may be joining you too:happydance: I'm not able to upload the pics right now but I will do it as soon as I can:thumbup:


----------



## hoping:)

This is the only one I could get to upload. It is super faint but it looks better in real life:thumbup: I will test with FRER tomorrow to make sure they are not evaps. What do you girls think?
 



Attached Files:







sept.aug 013.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! :yipee: YAY!


----------



## roonsma

OMG Hoping i think i see a line on the bottom one! 

Good luck for the FRER!! I will be looking for your BFP tomorrow hun! x

:hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

The bottom one is where I see it better too:happydance: That one reads at an hcg level of 20. I hope they get darer tomorrow.


----------



## roonsma

Me too hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> The bottom one is where I see it better too:happydance: That one reads at an hcg level of 20. I hope they get darer tomorrow.

I'm sure they will! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm posting a better pic in here for you gals! You can't tell how pink it is in person... but I swear it is! Plus, it came up within a few seconds... So, its not an evap! LOL
 



Attached Files:







926 frer no case back.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I see a line on the top one and the bottom one hoping !!!!! 
Meg thats a better pic i see that line alot more:happydance:


----------



## hoping:)

I can definitely see it on this one Megg:happydance:

EDIT: Here are my opk pics... the top one is from yesterday and the bottom one is from today.
 



Attached Files:







0926101120a.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aussiettc

OMG OMG OMG, i can't believe it its a BFP marathon going on.

TB - i'm blue, Thank you :hugs:

AFM got my last HCG results today, friday it was 90 and today (monday) its 367.:cloud9::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::ninja::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::rain::bunny::bunny:\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic, Mary! :hugs: Now put it on your chart so I don't look crazy for moving you to the graduates section!


----------



## aussiettc

Megg33k said:


> Fantastic, Mary! :hugs: Now put it on your chart so I don't look crazy for moving you to the graduates section!

Yes MUM. I forgot to put it on cause i know how you stalk charts and things and wanted to keep quite untill you had your spot:dohh:


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow omg, awesome news to get back to!!! 
yay!!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

also, yesterday afternoon we told OH's dad and wife
he was speechless!!! very very very happy! yay!!!


----------



## Fergie89

here is my BFP!! :D 

im 5 weeks :) ...X
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1354.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Fergie89 said:


> here is my BFP!! :D
> 
> im 5 weeks :) ...X

YAY congratz hun woot another one of us pregnant !!!!! Whos next :happydance:


----------



## tinybutterfly

yay, congrats Fergie!!!


----------



## hoping:)

Yay:happydance: Congrats Fergie!!!

Awesome numbers Aussie:thumbup:

I got the darker lines I wanted! I am officially preggo:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## debgreasby

Yay Hoping .. so happy for you!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Yesss yessss yesssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fergie89

awww thats great Hoping!!!! :D :D :D

congrats!!!! :) xxxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats to all the BFP's wow this thread is booming!!!


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Fantastic, Mary! :hugs: Now put it on your chart so I don't look crazy for moving you to the graduates section!
> 
> Yes MUM. I forgot to put it on cause i know how you stalk charts and things and wanted to keep quite untill you had your spot:dohh:Click to expand...

I know! I just had to be sure that you put it on now! :hugs: So excited!


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS, AMBER! :hugs: I'm so happy for you! :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

Fergie89 said:


> here is my BFP!! :D
> 
> im 5 weeks :) ...X

Fantastic! :yipee: You should also mark it on your chart so it doesn't look funny that you're in the graduates too! :)


----------



## Fergie89

what chart ? ..X how did ur blood work go ? ..X


----------



## Megg33k

Fertility friend, Fergie! lol

Blood draw went smoothly. Results in about another hour.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: sorry Meggles :hugs:

Congrats girls :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I NEED HELP im going crazy in my brain trying to figure out whats going on lol So i decided to take a opk with FMU this morning and it was positive !! FF moved my ovulation date to cycle day 10 making me 5 dpo what do you ladies think is going on ????


----------



## Megg33k

That's so confusing, Ruskie! :hugs: I don't honestly know! I'm sorry!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOOO still no positive hpt , OPK looks like its going negative so im not sure whats up ,my only theory is i tried to ouvlate twice on day 10 and day 12 and both failed so my temps rose but i finaly ovulated i think i wont know for sure what is up i guess untill temps go higher OR i start a new cycle this cycle has been crazy for me not knwoing whats up , I continued to baby dance incase my theory is right :thumbup:


----------



## tinybutterfly

*meggles*, do you get to start now monday?


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> *meggles*, do you get to start now monday?

I don't get in until Nov 1. So, Monday, I need to start Provera to force a new cycle if no AF and no BFP still.


----------



## tinybutterfly

ah i see, nerve wrecking isn't it!

are you ok with it? i know you wanted to start right away, being put on hold, i can imagine you not being a happy camper


----------



## Megg33k

I'm surviving it. I'm still waiting on AF! :( 19dpiui today! So, I'm hoping the month goes quickly between now and then. I figure I can start my Christmas shopping this month... That should help!

I'm not a happy camper... but I'm feeling a bit secure knowing that its less than a month away now, and the point of waiting is to give my ovaries a bit of a rest. So, I understand... but not particularly happy, no! LOL 

Very nerve wrecking! It still doesn't feel like something that will actually happen... very much like someone else's life!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Morning ladies !!! What do you guys think of my chart think ff has my ovulation date right or wrong with having more positive opks after i already one then it went negative ???


----------



## Megg33k

I think 2 days after FF has it marked!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i agree!

does it still say CD10 if you take the spotting from CD9 out?


----------



## hoping:)

I agree with Megg, Ruskie:thumbup: It is a little odd that you got positive opks after o... have you had anymore positives? FX for you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Nope no more positives since then they went completly negative :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So after some minor adjustments ff finaly put me at cd 12 for ovulation lol, I know ff says that and some signs say it but i realy think i may be only like 5 or 6 dpo


----------



## Megg33k

What's going on with my temp? Yesterday's temp did that BEFORE I took the Provera... and Provera doesn't shoot my temp up that high... It never has. What if I only ovulated 2 days ago? :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I cant see your chart meg its not showing on your sig lol


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry, its on the first post of the thread... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Megg33k


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hmm i am not sure thats as confusing as my chart is LOL !


----------



## tinybutterfly

hmm that is confusing

but what did your bloodwork say? did your levels show a pre-O pattern?
if worried, contact your awesome gyn.

also...maybe you're creating false hope for yourself so you don't have to go through ivf?
i know i did it... once before i had to start on the pill, and then when i stopped the pill
and was going to start stimming, i secretly hoped it would come back i was preggers


----------



## Megg33k

It is! :(


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> hmm that is confusing
> 
> but what did your bloodwork say? did your levels show a pre-O pattern?
> if worried, contact your awesome gyn.
> 
> also...maybe you're creating false hope for yourself so you don't have to go through ivf?
> i know i did it... once before i had to start on the pill, and then when i stopped the pill
> and was going to start stimming, i secretly hoped it would come back i was preggers

What blood work? I've sort of dropped my normal gyn, because she's a twit. She also doesn't believe in charting! :wacko:

No... I don't even secretly hope to be pregnant before IVF. I just want to get on with it! I'm more worried that this will delay AF instead of holding on to hope of a pregnancy. I'm pissed about it, tbh. If I went through that and I didn't even ovulate? I'd like to kick someone in the face if that's the case.


----------



## maaybe2010

I managed to lose this thread from my list!!! :(

Megg . . . umm.
Very odd, I can only make one assumption O:)

:flower: x x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

But, I'm not so happy with that assumption... I mean... I don't want to be in the 2ww NOW! I want things to be clear cut and on track to be sure I get my IVF when I'm supposed to. I mean, I still have time to start after a 2ww... but, I was hoping to only have about a 10 day wait from yesterday... and now it could be more like 13.. I'm so sick of waiting on the bloody :witch:!

P.S. Glad you found us again, maaybe!


----------



## maaybe2010

It is fustrating when things just don't go the way we want them to :( :hugs:

Me too! lol


----------



## Megg33k

It is! I just hope that AF shows in a reasonable time frame still! I refuse to miss my Nov 1 IVF cycle!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i meant your bloodwork from september 27, if that showed an obvious post-o pattern then i think you should be fine to take it now.

and no no, the gyn from the SHER institute....probably should call him FS instead hehe


----------



## Megg33k

Blood work from Sept 27? The only thing they checked was HCG. I don't see how that showed anything. I'm confused. 

I asked him before about not ovulating and he said it wasn't possible.

P.S. Take what now?


----------



## hoping:)

I can see why you are confused Megg... those last 2 temps look awfully high. You already started provera, right? I would just continue what you are doing because I wouldn't want you to miss your Nov 1st IVF date... is it even possible to o while on provera?


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> I can see why you are confused Megg... those last 2 temps look awfully high. You already started provera, right? I would just continue what you are doing because I wouldn't want you to miss your Nov 1st IVF date... is it even possible to o while on provera?

Well, I didn't start the Provera until after the 1st high temp. So, it would have happened BEFORE I took it. And, yes... Its possible to O before its fully into your system. But, the high temp was taken yesterday morning... The Provera was taken at around 8pm last night. So, they're not related, ya know?

I'm still taking it. I don't intend to stop. But, if I did just O, AF won't show as soon as she's supposed to. I should hopefully still have enough time though, either way. It just makes me nervous! I want things to be going SMOOTHLY... Not like this!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Megg33k said:


> Blood work from Sept 27? The only thing they checked was HCG. I don't see how that showed anything. I'm confused.
> 
> I asked him before about not ovulating and he said it wasn't possible.
> 
> P.S. Take what now?

really? here they also test your hormone levels, esp progesteron.
true, only hcg would not show anything, but if they had tested the others too it might have been clearer

take provera ;)

i have a complete type-disability today, i think ppl can read my mind lol


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Blood work from Sept 27? The only thing they checked was HCG. I don't see how that showed anything. I'm confused.
> 
> I asked him before about not ovulating and he said it wasn't possible.
> 
> P.S. Take what now?
> 
> really? here they also test your hormone levels, esp progesteron.
> true, only hcg would not show anything, but if they had tested the others too it might have been clearer
> 
> take provera ;)
> 
> i have a complete type-disability today, i think ppl can read my mind lolClick to expand...

Nope... Only tested HCG @ 14dpiui! I wish they'd have tested more!

I'm still taking the Provera... I don't intend to stop!


----------



## hoping:)

Fx for af showing up at the "right time":thumbup: We are all rooting for you Megg!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Amber! I'm hoping too!


----------



## tinybutterfly

if you need a chuckle... you should imagine all of us in cheerleading outfits and pompons doing a routine especially for you!


----------



## Megg33k

I might just do that, Tibs! LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> hmm that is confusing
> 
> but what did your bloodwork say? did your levels show a pre-O pattern?
> if worried, contact your awesome gyn.
> 
> also...maybe you're creating false hope for yourself so you don't have to go through ivf?
> i know i did it... once before i had to start on the pill, and then when i stopped the pill
> and was going to start stimming, i secretly hoped it would come back i was preggers
> 
> What blood work? I've sort of dropped my normal gyn, because she's a twit. She also doesn't believe in charting! :wacko:
> 
> No... I don't even secretly hope to be pregnant before IVF. I just want to get on with it! I'm more worried that this will delay AF instead of holding on to hope of a pregnancy. I'm pissed about it, tbh. If I went through that and I didn't even ovulate? I'd like to kick someone in the face if that's the case.Click to expand...




Megg33k said:


> Blood work from Sept 27? The only thing they checked was HCG. I don't see how that showed anything. I'm confused.
> 
> I asked him before about not ovulating and he said it wasn't possible.
> 
> P.S. Take what now?

It's all strange isn't it? Did the do bloods earlier on to confirm ovulation when they did the IUI? If it did then it can't be ovulaion now can it?

Sorry that you are going through such a confusing time xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> hmm that is confusing
> 
> but what did your bloodwork say? did your levels show a pre-O pattern?
> if worried, contact your awesome gyn.
> 
> also...maybe you're creating false hope for yourself so you don't have to go through ivf?
> i know i did it... once before i had to start on the pill, and then when i stopped the pill
> and was going to start stimming, i secretly hoped it would come back i was preggers
> 
> What blood work? I've sort of dropped my normal gyn, because she's a twit. She also doesn't believe in charting! :wacko:
> 
> No... I don't even secretly hope to be pregnant before IVF. I just want to get on with it! I'm more worried that this will delay AF instead of holding on to hope of a pregnancy. I'm pissed about it, tbh. If I went through that and I didn't even ovulate? I'd like to kick someone in the face if that's the case.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Blood work from Sept 27? The only thing they checked was HCG. I don't see how that showed anything. I'm confused.
> 
> I asked him before about not ovulating and he said it wasn't possible.
> 
> P.S. Take what now?Click to expand...
> 
> It's all strange isn't it? Did the do bloods earlier on to confirm ovulation when they did the IUI? If it did then it can't be ovulaion now can it?
> 
> Sorry that you are going through such a confusing time xxxClick to expand...

They DIDN'T do bloods to confirm ovulation after the IUI. I asked, but they deemed it unnecessary! If they had, I wouldn't be going through this right now. Like they'd have been put out over drawing a vial of blood so I could feel assured right now! Apparently that's too much to ask. :(


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's really bad of them :-(


----------



## Megg33k

It is... but nothing I can do about it now!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Have u tried taking a opk or hpt meg???? Something just doesnt seem right about your temps jumping so high :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Ruskiegirl said:


> Have u tried taking a opk or hpt meg???? Something just doesnt seem right about your temps jumping so high :hugs:

Not since Monday. Its only been 2 days... I don't foresee that much would have changed! LOL


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe =D ya i guess your right .


----------



## Megg33k

If I don't ever see AF, I'll surely have no choice but to test again... But, I'm not going to really consider doing so for at least another week.


----------



## Megg33k

Ruskiegirl said:


> *Have u tried taking a opk or hpt meg????* Something just doesnt seem right about your temps jumping so high :hugs:

Have YOU tried an HPT? Hmmm???


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep i got a faint line on a frer this morning it looks like the one from before the last cycle :thumbup: Gonna test again on friday . Im defintly having impantaion pain tho its been going on for a few hours now


----------



## Megg33k

Ruskiegirl said:


> Yep i got a faint line on a frer this morning it looks like the one from before the last cycle :thumbup: Gonna test again on friday . Im defintly having impantaion pain tho its been going on for a few hours now

:yipee: I *might* have seen something on FB! :blush: PIC!


----------



## maaybe2010

Huh??

Is that a private thing between you two or have you seen something on her facebook? lol

:flower: x x x


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> Huh??
> 
> Is that a private thing between you two or have you seen something on her facebook? lol
> 
> :flower: x x x

It was on her FB! She answered me! :) Faint + on FRER! (her not me)


----------



## maaybe2010

Oooh I get it :dohh: lol

:)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

HEHE its to faint for my camera to pick up but if i get agood line friday i will defo post a pic but for now im not putting down on my chart cause of all the problems lately with frer ill probly buy a different brand on friday :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Gotcha! Okay! Friday it is! :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Just remember that's how my :bfp: started out hun!!! :)


----------



## hoping:)

Woohoo Ruskie!!! Congrats on the :bfp:! When you are ready come over and join the summer babies thread:D


----------



## Ruskiegirl

hoping:) said:


> Woohoo Ruskie!!! Congrats on the :bfp:! When you are ready come over and join the summer babies thread:D

Not a :bfp: yet just a faint line i hopefully wil have a nice :bfp: on friday


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankgod friday is only 1 sleep away!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Ruskie! Perhaps you should UPDATE!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe i forgot to update this thread yep :bfp: for me :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats again, hun! :hugs:

Also, Congrats to Aerdrie... She sort of disappeared, but her ticker gave her away!


----------



## dawny690

And also x-amy-x is pregnant congrats to her she is very nervous no one is to mention her pg on fb hope she doesnt mind me telling you all xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

NP babe xxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Well I'm out again, took a test, wiped and there was blood :dohh:
What a waste of a test!!

:flower: x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

Boo maaybe! :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

I know :(
Just gota pray this IVF is gona work. . . .


----------



## hoping:)

Congrats Ruskie!!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks hoping, Although i cant seen to find a june baby thread yet lol im over in 1st tri


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> I know :(
> Just gota pray this IVF is gona work. . . .

I know, honey! :hugs: I feel the same! I want to have ONE round and get a living, breathing baby out of it. I don't have it in me to go through much more heartache! I'm sure you don't either!


----------



## hoping:)

Ruskiegirl said:


> Thanks hoping, Although i cant seen to find a june baby thread yet lol im over in 1st tri

It is actually in Pregnancy After a Loss:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well right now im very doubtful this is sticking my opk and my hpt a frer was negative this morning , I am also cramping and spotted some pink after BD early this morning :cry:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: ruskie hope it is sticking and the bfn is a dud xxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> Well right now im very doubtful this is sticking my opk and my hpt a frer was negative this morning , I am also cramping and spotted some pink after BD early this morning :cry:

Aw RG . . .
I hope things are gonna turn out alright for you babe :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

FX RG that all will be okay.

Just found out today we got selected for the IVF Scholarship so excited!!!


----------



## Megg33k

puppymom32 said:


> FX RG that all will be okay.
> 
> Just found out today we got selected for the IVF Scholarship so excited!!!

I'm SO excited for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

Hi ladies,
i'm back form my visit to my mums. 

Ruski fxed for you seetheart

Megg- if you want i'll kick your ladie bits just to givee them as much crap as they're giving you.

Dawny - how are you honey, still hanging in there?

Amy - so excited for you, congrats on the scholarship.

To all the other lovely ladiess i've miss hello and hope you are ell.

AFM i'm still preggo, and its looking very very sticky this time. While i as away i found out that my cousin is pregnant, they did a scan but cant see anything other than the sack. They have scaned her twice now but not even once done follow up bloods to check her HCG level WTF?? Doctor told her if nothing had changed at ther last scan she'll need a D & C. She's just come off the implant and doesnt know when her last period is, so she might only be like 5 or at most 6 weeks so they might not see anything anyay and ithout checking her HCG levels they want to give her a D&C!!!!!!:growlmad: so cranky at them right now, i told my cousin what to do so hopefully she listened and ill make them take blood and compare levels before anything else.


----------



## dawny690

Yep still hanging mary how are you and beanie? Happy 6wks hun xxxxx


----------



## aussiettc

we're doing allright.
no sign of spotting yet and whenever i think i'm not pregnant anymore i do an OPK and it come up as a BFP and calms me down a bit.


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> Hi ladies,
> i'm back form my visit to my mums.
> 
> Ruski fxed for you seetheart
> 
> Megg- if you want i'll kick your ladie bits just to givee them as much crap as they're giving you.
> 
> Dawny - how are you honey, still hanging in there?
> 
> Amy - so excited for you, congrats on the scholarship.
> 
> To all the other lovely ladiess i've miss hello and hope you are ell.
> 
> AFM i'm still preggo, and its looking very very sticky this time. While i as away i found out that my cousin is pregnant, they did a scan but cant see anything other than the sack. They have scaned her twice now but not even once done follow up bloods to check her HCG level WTF?? Doctor told her if nothing had changed at ther last scan she'll need a D & C. She's just come off the implant and doesnt know when her last period is, so she might only be like 5 or at most 6 weeks so they might not see anything anyay and ithout checking her HCG levels they want to give her a D&C!!!!!!:growlmad: so cranky at them right now, i told my cousin what to do so hopefully she listened and ill make them take blood and compare levels before anything else.

I'll take the kick! LOL

That sucks about your cousin! Oh god... What she's going through in her head and heart right now! Its sickening that they make people suffer that way! :(


----------



## hoping:)

Ruskie I hope this is a sticky :bfp::hugs:

Woohoo Puppymom!!! When do you start IVF?

Aussie that sounds terrible... I do hope your cousin takes your advice! I hope you had a nice visit with your mom.


----------



## puppymom32

hoping:) said:


> Ruskie I hope this is a sticky :bfp::hugs:
> 
> Woohoo Puppymom!!! When do you start IVF?
> 
> Aussie that sounds terrible... I do hope your cousin takes your advice! I hope you had a nice visit with your mom.

Thanks Hun Not really sure what happens next. Have to give her a call today to discuss more. I know that we have to 1. Meet our fundraising goal for the charity of $3000.00 and then they will match us with a donating clinic. Just in viewing their boards that has taken anywhere from 3 months to a year. So could still be a long process but at least now I know it will happen.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Put me down for another angel please meg , Doctor said to try again next time a get a positive so heres to hoping it works next time


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry RG Big Hugs.


----------



## hoping:)

I'm so sorry Ruskie:hugs:

Puppymom- you're are right... even if it takes a year to finish fund raising at least you know it will happen! Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, no, Ruskie! :hugs: :cry:


----------



## aussiettc

:hug: ruski hope it works next time.

Amy, maybe you could set up some sort of donatioon page and all us girls on BnB could donate something to help you reach your target that way you might get there a little quicker.

Megg, are you ready cause here it come ***biggest boot in the lady bits ever*** so if it hurt but hopefully that will help


----------



## Megg33k

aussiettc said:


> :hug: ruski hope it works next time.
> 
> Amy, maybe you could set up some sort of donatioon page and all us girls on BnB could donate something to help you reach your target that way you might get there a little quicker.
> 
> Megg, are you ready cause here it come ***biggest boot in the lady bits ever*** so if it hurt but hopefully that will help

I hope it helped, because I'm about to miss my freaking IVF cycle if she doesn't show by Wed. :cry: I just got informed of that in a phone call about 40 min ago!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm sorry Ruskie...:sad1:


----------



## puppymom32

Fxx that kick helped Megg!!! Big Hugs.


----------



## dawny690

So sorry ruskie :hugs:

OI :witch: get your arse in gear and get to Megg's house NOW!!!! :gun: or else :trouble: xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Thanks ladies ! Heres a link for my new ticker hun sinc eits not working properly

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/30d71a/ttc.png


----------



## Megg33k

Got it changed, Ruskie!


----------



## hoping:)

Hey girls... I had my appt yesterday at 5w5d and we only saw a thick endometrial lining. Doc thought everything looked good and that it may have just been too early. They drew blood yesterday and I got my results back today...They are only at 550:cry:. I have to get more blood drawn tomorrow to rule out an ectopic pregnancy:nope: I hate this so much. I am hoping it is only a failed pregnancy and not an ectopic. Either way it looks like I will be back very soon:cry:


----------



## dawny690

Oh hoping I hope everything will be ok xxxx


----------



## puppymom32

Aww hoping so sorry still hoping the sac was just being shy. Really really hope its not an ectopic at 6wks they were able to see fluid in my tube and something in there all three times so mayb because they didnt see anything all will be well. big Hugs.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I hope everything is good at your next scan hoping i got you in my prayers!
MEGG yay for AF 2 weeks and 5 days will fly by fast :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Ruskiegirl said:


> I hope everything is good at your next scan hoping i got you in my prayers!
> MEGG yay for AF 2 weeks and 5 days will fly by fast :hug:

It all sort of feels like its starting now... I think I need to change my tickers again!


----------



## hoping:)

Its so exciting Megg!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

so sorry Ruskie! kind of rude how your doc handled you no? maybe i just read it wrong


puppymom32 said:


> Just found out today we got selected for the IVF Scholarship so excited!!!

OMG congrats!!!!!!!!! i'm sooooooooooooo happy for you you can't even imagine!!! very close to your dream now! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Tiny how are you doin babes!!! Cant wait to be where u r now!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I can't wait to be where Tibs is now too, Amy! Though, I truly believe you'll be holding your 1st baby before she will (Don't worry, Tibs.. I mean adoption)!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Megg and just imagine you will be preggo coming to OH to see me and my little boy!!


----------



## Megg33k

puppymom32 said:


> Thanks Megg and just imagine you will be preggo coming to OH to see me and my little boy!!

I totally will! I can't wait! I can practically smell the "new baby smell" already! :happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

tinybutterfly said:


> so sorry Ruskie! kind of rude how your doc handled you no? maybe i just read it wrong
> 
> 
> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Just found out today we got selected for the IVF Scholarship so excited!!!
> 
> OMG congrats!!!!!!!!! i'm sooooooooooooo happy for you you can't even imagine!!! very close to your dream now! :happydance:Click to expand...

Not really rude, I felt rushed defintly . He did offer to do a blood test for me though but i knew there was no point since i was bleeding bright red and my tests went negative hehe. One more chance at doing prog after a positive hpt then i will put my foot down about taking it after ovulation:thumbup:


----------



## hoping:)

So you decided to adopt Puppymom??


----------



## tinybutterfly

*procrastinating going to bed in hopes to catch ambers results*


Megg33k said:


> I can't wait to be where Tibs is now too, Amy! Though, I truly believe you'll be holding your 1st baby before she will (Don't worry, Tibs.. I mean adoption)!!!

i had a little scare there reading that i must admit :p

*amy*, i didn't know you decided to go for the adoption...high time to properly catch up and read your diary


----------



## puppymom32

Well its all still kinda complicated. Originally we were going to adopt my 4 year old nephew from Mexico and then his dad changed his mind. Broke my heart!!! So then I found out my niece was pg and I thought she was due in Jan around my orginal due date. Everyone was talking to us about adopting her baby as she already has two she cant afford and was doing drugs. Then we didnt hear anything so I just let it go. Then I find out on Sun we got the IVF scholarship and was super duper excited. Then on Wed my niece calls George and says that she really wants us to adopt the baby but something had shown up in his lungs and when I asked when she was due its not Jan its actually the end of Nov.... Its a boy. She wanted to make sure the baby was gonna be okay b4 she talked to us about as she didnt want to give us a sick baby. Basically what he has is cyst in his lungs somewhat common and could go away b4 he is born. They really wont know until he is born. If anything they would do surgery when he is like 6 months to remove it. I told her I dont care about the sick part we will deal with whatever happens. So I'm giving her sometime as she says she is really ready and knows what she wants but I just want her to be sure cuz a lot of emotions are involved on our end. The adoption probably wont be final by the time the baby is born as it just doesnt work that fast in the US but she still can sign away her rights before all the paperwork is done. So now just waiting we decided to still go through with the scholarship as it can take up to a year to be matched with a donating clinic and I still have to reach my 3000 fundraising committment. So either way something will work out I just know it and in the end I could have two babies a year or so apart. What ever is meant to happen will happen. Its all out of my control now.


----------



## hoping:)

Wow Puppymom... I hope you get everything you want. You have been through a lot it seems and you deserve it. Please let us know what happens!

So I'm a little annoyed that they didn't call with my results. The receptionist said they were really busy today so I should expect a call tomorrow morning:dohh: I hate the waiting... I just want to know so I can get on with what I need to do


----------



## puppymom32

That does suck babes waiting is definetly the hardest part being in limbo is horrible. Still praying all is ok. Seems like in the US labs take forever.


----------



## Megg33k

tinybutterfly said:


> *procrastinating going to bed in hopes to catch ambers results*
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to be where Tibs is now too, Amy! Though, I truly believe you'll be holding your 1st baby before she will (Don't worry, Tibs.. I mean adoption)!!!
> 
> i had a little scare there reading that i must admit :p
> 
> *amy*, i didn't know you decided to go for the adoption...high time to properly catch up and read your diaryClick to expand...

That's why I added the disclaimer! LOL I knew you might freak a bit! :hugs:



hoping:) said:


> Wow Puppymom... I hope you get everything you want. You have been through a lot it seems and you deserve it. Please let us know what happens!
> 
> So I'm a little annoyed that they didn't call with my results. The receptionist said they were really busy today so I should expect a call tomorrow morning:dohh: I hate the waiting... I just want to know so I can get on with what I need to do

I can't believe they're making you wait! :growlmad:


----------



## aussiettc

AFM i've just gotten back from the doctors. I had another lot of blood taken, it included the usual blood group and antibodies as well as a full bood count andiron level checking. I also got another HCG level done which is starting to worry me. WHy would she want another HCG level after such good numbers early on and nothing to point to any problems???
I have to wait for the results now and try not to get to worried or use DR Google to much. scan on the 26th october


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't read anything in to it! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Try not to worry babes I'm sure they figured since they were drawing blood anyways might as well check it again.


----------



## hoping:)

I finally got my results- hcg went from 550 to 300. I was expecting those results since I started to bleed on my own this morning. Oh well... just another bump in the road. I'm just thankful it wasn't ectopic and that it happened early on. I will be calling the FS today to set up my first appointment. I am kicking myself now for not doing it sooner:dohh: 

Thanks for all of your support ladies:hugs: I'm sure we will all get our forever babies someday:flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aw, so sorry to read that amber!!! com'on amber's foreverbaby, you need to be a sticky soon!

are they going to do some examinations or so now? or did you already have those?
well, obviously, if you're going to see a FS they will do some, but they've never done any right before this time?


----------



## puppymom32

So sorry Amber big hugs.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So sorry hoping i got my FX that you get sticky bean soon :hug:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Amber

:shock: Mary those numbers are great I would think multiples with those xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

tinybutterfly said:


> aw, so sorry to read that amber!!! com'on amber's foreverbaby, you need to be a sticky soon!
> 
> are they going to do some examinations or so now? or did you already have those?
> well, obviously, if you're going to see a FS they will do some, but they've never done any right before this time?

So far I've only had my miscarriage panel done... I was diagnosed with MTHFR and another blood clotting disorder last year. The FS will hopefully do an examination and whatever tests he decides are necessar:thumbup: I feel like it will happen I just hate the waiting and trial and error. Hopefully they can figure out what is wrong.


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> aw, so sorry to read that amber!!! com'on amber's foreverbaby, you need to be a sticky soon!
> 
> are they going to do some examinations or so now? or did you already have those?
> well, obviously, if you're going to see a FS they will do some, but they've never done any right before this time?
> 
> So far I've only had my miscarriage panel done... I was diagnosed with MTHFR and another blood clotting disorder last year. The FS will hopefully do an examination and whatever tests he decides are necessar:thumbup: I feel like it will happen I just hate the waiting and trial and error. Hopefully they can figure out what is wrong.Click to expand...

I hope you can figure it out quickly, honey! I think you'll get there too! :hugs:


AFM.... Huge box of meds arrived today! :shock: Its a bit daunting!


----------



## hoping:)

lol Megg:haha: You can do it!

Who knows... maybe we will get our sticky :bfp:s together after all:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

hoping:) said:


> lol Megg:haha: You can do it!
> 
> Who knows... maybe we will get our sticky :bfp:s together after all:thumbup:

I'm sorry your body insisted on waiting for me! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

For all my angel mummies out there!

Wishing you healing thoughts on International Baby Loss Awareness Day!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5085339268_f2400946f0_z.jpg

Thinking of you all today!

Special thoughts to those who have recently lost their little ones!

Hugs all around and floaty kisses to your little angels!​


----------



## dawny690

Megg33k said:


> For all my angel mummies out there!
> 
> Wishing you healing thoughts on International Baby Loss Awareness Day!
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5085339268_f2400946f0_z.jpg
> 
> Thinking of you all today!
> 
> Special thoughts to those who have recently lost their little ones!
> 
> Hugs all around and floaty kisses to your little angels!​

Wow thats lovely babe xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

Megg that is lovely. You are so creative and have the best soul in the world.
And as far as the box of meds I saw a pic in your journal, it's huge have fun getting through that.

AFM I have to wait till 26th of Octobers for my scan. Do you guys really think it's multiples? I keep having dreams about twins but I'm not sure if thats because I would kinda like twins or if it's cause we're having twins
I wanted 6 kids but DH said no cause every delivery had been a csection and he's worried about how I will cope afterwards. I think 4 sections is enough too so that good I guess. Hope everyone is as well as can be expected:kiss::hugs:


----------



## dan-o

That's really lovely megg xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! :hugs:

Could be twins, Mary! No way to know until the scan!


----------



## dawny690

^^^^ I agree xxxx


----------



## aussiettc

just a quick update. I have a beautiful little button on board(yes just one) measuring 7w & 5d with a heartbeat of 158bpm. I'm over the moon and off to bed.:thumbup::cloud9::sleep:


----------



## dawny690

aussiettc said:


> just a quick update. I have a beautiful little button on board(yes just one) measuring 7w & 5d with a heartbeat of 158bpm. I'm over the moon and off to bed.:thumbup::cloud9::sleep:

:wohoo: congrats on hb and button xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

aussiettc said:


> just a quick update. I have a beautiful little button on board(yes just one) measuring 7w & 5d with a heartbeat of 158bpm. I'm over the moon and off to bed.:thumbup::cloud9::sleep:

Thats fantastic !!! Congratz hun:happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

Yay for baby button and HB!!!!


----------



## dawny690

* I got my gynocology appointment its 2nd Nov at 10.50am but im working that day so unless someone wants to swap shifts at work then I will have to re-arrange it xxxx*


----------



## puppymom32

Dawny,
Hope someone will swap shifts so you can go to that appt.


----------



## dawny690

puppymom32 said:


> Dawny,
> Hope someone will swap shifts so you can go to that appt.

*Me too hun if not I will ask acting deputy manager ( he does the rota's ) if I can have the day off that day xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic news, Dawn! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Sweet Dawn! I have my cosultation with the FS on the 4th:thumbup:

Aussie-I can't believe it is not multiples with your numbers:dohh: Congrats on seeing the heart beat:happydance:


----------



## Marbella

Please help have I even o'd yet?
 



Attached Files:







tcoyf chart.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dawny690

Marbella said:


> Please help have I even o'd yet?

I cant tell from that chart sorry have you got a fertility friend chart? I think they are much easier to read tbh xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think you have, Marbella! :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I agree it doesnt look like you have ovulated yet


----------



## SammieGrace

Hey all,
would you look at my chart????? (FF ticker below)
I added todays temp and boom....it says I O'ed 4 days ago, on CD8! I did have to adjust the temp for time, but used one of those adjustment calculators and think I did it right (was 98.4F at 9:00am, and I usually temp at 7:30). Not sure if that is possible or right, luckily we BD'd some during what it says was my fertile period. Not sure how I missed it! No EWCM, no pos OPK, but it looks like maybe I started them too late. Very weird compared to the last cycle which was very long. Can you be fertile while stll bleeding? So confused......
can you guys help me out?


----------



## Megg33k

SammieGrace said:


> Hey all,
> would you look at my chart????? (FF ticker below)
> I added todays temp and boom....it says I O'ed 4 days ago, on CD8! I did have to adjust the temp for time, but used one of those adjustment calculators and think I did it right (was 98.4F at 9:00am, and I usually temp at 7:30). Not sure if that is possible or right, luckily we BD'd some during what it says was my fertile period. Not sure how I missed it! No EWCM, no pos OPK, but it looks like maybe I started them too late. Very weird compared to the last cycle which was very long. Can you be fertile while stll bleeding? So confused......
> can you guys help me out?

Its dotted crosshairs which means its not sure. It'll change its mind. It doesn't look like O to me.


----------



## SammieGrace

Thanks Meg! Hopefully it will figure itself out soon. I am hoping for an earlier O this month with Soy, instead of CD33.....FX'ed


----------



## Megg33k

What days did you take the Soy, Sammie?


----------



## Joyusmoi

Hello ladies 
It sure is nice to know there are ladies out there to talk to about these times in our lives. 
I have older children and never had to worry about charting or examing myself way back then, I am now 37 and my husband and i have been together now for almost 3 years. He doesnt have children he is much younger than I am and we have been trying for a baby (if it happened it happened kinda thing)for awhile now and no luck all this time, so we decided to get serious about TTC. 
So this is my first time charting and very confused about my chart and what to look for, I tried OPK on oct 5th to 7th and tested every evening @ 8pm and no positive I am a bit concerned. Did i miss the surge or what? Any advise would be great :shrug:
THANKS so much

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31533d


----------



## Megg33k

I would say you missed your surge, yeah! All that matters if ovulation, right? :hugs: I'll add your chart to the first page!


----------



## Joyusmoi

Megg33k said:


> I would say you missed your surge, yeah! All that matters if ovulation, right? :hugs: I'll add your chart to the first page!

Thank you so much!! 
I very greatful for your help
Best wishes!!!


----------



## SammieGrace

Megg33k said:


> What days did you take the Soy, Sammie?

I took the soy on CDs 2 thru 6. Does that give you any extra info? I would love to hear your take on it! :)


----------



## dawny690

*You know if you take a BCP pill to confuse your body into starting a new cycle how long after you take it should it work? I took it for 6 days from CD88-CD93 had spotting from CD89-CD93 thats wierd  the spotting I had previous to this was 12 days before that for 4 days still not had the  and today will be the 3rd day since I took my last BCP and im sure last time I took it to regulate my cycle it started like a day or 2 afterwards??!! Any idea's girls xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

SammieGrace said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> What days did you take the Soy, Sammie?
> 
> I took the soy on CDs 2 thru 6. Does that give you any extra info? I would love to hear your take on it! :)Click to expand...

You should ovulate between CD11 and CD16.. give or take a few days! :thumbup: 



dawny690 said:


> *You know if you take a BCP pill to confuse your body into starting a new cycle how long after you take it should it work? I took it for 6 days from CD88-CD93 had spotting from CD89-CD93 thats wierd  the spotting I had previous to this was 12 days before that for 4 days still not had the  and today will be the 3rd day since I took my last BCP and im sure last time I took it to regulate my cycle it started like a day or 2 afterwards??!! Any idea's girls xxxx*

I think you're supposed to do it for like 7 days and expect AF within 2-5 days of the last pill... but I'm not sure! I mean, I took it for 5 days the last time and bled the next day... but this time I've spotted the entire time I've been taking it!


----------



## dawny690

Last time I took it for 6 days and checked my chart from that cycle and it was excatly 2 days after I had light flow but not this time xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

That's bizarre, Dawn. That gyne appt can't get here soon enough!


----------



## SammieGrace

Megg33k said:


> You should ovulate between CD11 and CD16.. give or take a few days! :thumbup:

Thanks! Now on CD14, we BD last night just in case, though I let DH think it was his idea :winkwink: , so hopefully it won't be too much longer....

I am a bit worried that I won't get pg before what would have been our angel's 1st bday comes around in Dec. Either way, my rather well meaning but insensitive mother has us all booked for a family cruise, so I am not sure I will make it to a church to light a candle for her. Seems like my mom can't understand that it is a sad time for me...


----------



## Megg33k

SammieGrace said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You should ovulate between CD11 and CD16.. give or take a few days! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! Now on CD14, we BD last night just in case, though I let DH think it was his idea :winkwink: , so hopefully it won't be too much longer....
> 
> I am a bit worried that I won't get pg before what would have been our angel's 1st bday comes around in Dec. Either way, my rather well meaning but insensitive mother has us all booked for a family cruise, so I am not sure I will make it to a church to light a candle for her. Seems like my mom can't understand that it is a sad time for me...Click to expand...

Regardless, you WILL make it to a church to light a candle. Every cruise ship that I know of has a chapel! :hugs:


----------



## Joyusmoi

OHH POO!
I think im out this month!!
WAAA! :cry::nope:


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck to the new ladies:flower:

Joy- you are not out until the :witch: shows her face. FX for you!


----------



## Joyusmoi

hoping:) said:


> Good luck to the new ladies:flower:
> 
> Joy- you are not out until the :witch: shows her face. FX for you!

Thanks for the boost! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

I don't think you're out yet, honey! Promise! :hugs:


----------



## Joyusmoi

:roll:


Megg33k said:


> I don't think you're out yet, honey! Promise! :hugs:

:hugs: You think so?? AF is expected to arrive on the 23rd, IN 2 DAYS :roll:


----------



## dawny690

*Looks like the  is on her way went to the toilet this evening and I have some brown gunky discharge not far off light flow  about time too xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Joyusmoi said:


> :roll:
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I don't think you're out yet, honey! Promise! :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: You think so?? AF is expected to arrive on the 23rd, IN 2 DAYS :roll:Click to expand...

I don't think you're out until she shows! And, I hope she doesn't! Temp is still way above coverline!



dawny690 said:


> *Looks like the  is on her way went to the toilet this evening and I have some brown gunky discharge not far off light flow  about time too xxxx*

Woohoo!!! :yipee:


----------



## hoping:)

Woohoo Dawny:happydance:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yasy for af dawny :happydance: As for me im definty seeing more stable temps this cycle i switched to vaginal temps and its a huge difference in stableness !


----------



## SammieGrace

ok girls,
check out the chart. I took soy 2-6, now on CD17. Temps erratic, OPKs neg. No O in sight. What gives?


----------



## Megg33k

SammieGrace said:


> ok girls,
> check out the chart. I took soy 2-6, now on CD17. Temps erratic, OPKs neg. No O in sight. What gives?

It can still come later... I know that I had to wait until day 25 once. But, there are people who it won't work for. So, its hard to say if its just taking longer for you, if your body just didn't really react to it. :hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Hi Ladies

I need a little charting expert advise. around ovulation I had to get up and take my temp earlier than normal for a couple of mornings. so I used an online temp adjuster, but my chart didn't look right and was still not showing ovulation, So i've since put back the original temps took and it now says I'm 3DPO, which is roughly right....as I feel ovulation and believe it happened in the early hours of Sunday morning, the pain woke me up!!
So what do you all think, should I just leave it as is??? I want to use progesterone cream this cycle, so want to doubly make sure I have defo ov'd before i start it.


----------



## Megg33k

It looks right to me, Gaynor! :thumbup:


----------



## hoping:)

It looks good to me too:thumbup: Especially with the positive opks


----------



## Ruskiegirl

what do you ladies make of my chart ??? I used opksup till cd 13 not one positive i have had ovulation pain ect.. But not temp rise :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Hard to say, Ruskie! :wacko: Doesn't look like you O'd yet! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I know im so mad its already cd 19 =( even if i o today or tommorow i still wont have a long enough luteal phase for implantation :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Sweetie, your LP won't change. If its 12 days (or whatever it is), it will still be 12 days. It will just seem like AF is late before she's technically due. Your LP doesn't depend on your O date.


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: girls I have calmed myself down now after being a drama queen anyone who read my journal would have seen my mini meltdown :blush: xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So i got my positive opk today and i am absolutly positive that im ovulating atm and it feels like its on both sides !!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## SammieGrace

Ok, this is my first month charting Temp. Got my temp rise today, looks good to me from what I know, but what do you ladies think? Do you think I O'd for sure? FX'ed!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I am not sure cause your post pos o temps are high id wait and see if your temps jumps again tom =D


----------



## dawny690

Ruskiegirl said:


> So i got my positive opk today and i am absolutly positive that im ovulating atm and it feels like its on both sides !!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

:happydance: :happydance: Yay get busy girl :sex: xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hehe :sex: tonight after we ware out our daughter trick or treating hehe!


----------



## hoping:)

Yay for O ruskie!!!

Has anyone had super rubbery cm? Saturday I had a giant glob of ewcm and yesterday I had another giant glob but it was yellow/brown and almost felt like rubber cement:shrug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i've had that a couple times, but few weeks ago, never in the 2ww

i have a vid of my little one, i posted it in the PAL section, but if you girls want to see, i'll post it here too (i'm just soooo proud lol), but if you rather not, i'll respect it, obviously


----------



## Megg33k

I'd love to see, TB! I'm so happy for you! 13 weeks today!!! EEK! Happy 13 Weeks!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

This thread has been quiet for a few days!!! Im waiting on af now this cycle was a mess failed ovulation at least once and only 6 dpo today with af due starting tom on =(


----------



## dawny690

I would love to see it tb please post xxxx


----------



## SammieGrace

Hey guys,
Just checking. I am glad that my chart looks much more normal this time around, and today is 8DPO, which is one day longer than it lasted last cycle. So technically my AF is late today but still too early for a test. I am planning to test on Tues before my hubby leaves on a trip. Somehow even if I don't get AF between now and then I think it will still be too early. I am hoping and praying that this time works out! 

Any thoughts on my chart? First month temping so am not really sure what to expect. :flower:


----------



## tinybutterfly

here it is (was 12+4 to be precise)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAi1FIv2IAU


----------



## dawny690

Aw tb thats super cute x


----------



## dawny690

Well this morning's shift at work was very hard as the pregnant girl was there and she is showing loads already and she is moaning loads and I feel like smaking her round the face and telling her to grow the f up and enjoy being pregnant because she is so lucky not only is she pregnant which in itself is good and lucky but she is having twins also she told me she thinks she felt one move the other day :cry: :cry: I feel like such a bitch I am happy she is pregnant and would never ever wish harm to her or the babies cos thats not me I just wish she thought about things before she really says them and especially to me cos I never got to feel my babies and they should be in my arms now going to bed and if I hadnt mc'ed our first with hubby they would be in nursery and stuff now :cry: why does shit happen to me? Sorry Im moaning again just feeling a bit like the green eyed monster today :mrgreen: I will snap out of it soon I promise Im going to do everything I can to get a baby in my belly and hope it stays with everything I have xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Aww tb adorable !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

That's adorable and so sweet, Tibs! :hugs:


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks for sharing TB! He/she is adorable:D As for my rubbery cm I don't know what was up with that! I thought it was because maybe I was ovulating but the FS told me last Thursday that I was just about to o so who knows:shrug: I'm pretty certain I o'd this weekend so we will see how that goes.

Dawny:hugs: I have a friend who may be moving into my department and she is pregnant with twins as well... she is actually one day ahead of where I should be with my twins so it is hard for me as well. I'm kinda hoping she doesnt get the job in my dept... I feel awful thinking that way but its hard not to.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Wow this thread has slowed down of late.

How is everyone doing? I do try and keep looking in on you but with being in and out of hospital I don't seem to get the chance.

Tiny - that video is really cute but has it been slowed down? There was a really creepy voice on it lol


----------



## dawny690

:hi: girls hope your all ok? Im having some wierd cm going on from my who ha looks clear like a snail trail do you reckon it could be ov? xxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Hi Vicki! This thread has definitely slowed down but that is good because it means most of us have graduated:thumbup: Hopefully the rest of us will soon.

Dawny- I think is sounds like classic ewcm... you better get to :sex:!!!


----------



## dawny690

Only noticed when wiping after going to the toilet xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

The thread slowed down because almost everyone has either graduated or no longer keeps up with the thread. Even I'm guilty of only checking it when there's a new post.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Vickieh1981 said:


> Tiny - that video is really cute but has it been slowed down? There was a really creepy voice on it lol

hahaha, yes, it's played on half speed, on full speed it's hard to make out something, before you can say "this is..." it's already gone.
i lol every time i hear the voices, esp from the doc and OH, they have such deeeep voices!
i've slowed the half speed version down more now, even better views, hooray!


----------



## tinybutterfly

good luck Dawny!!!
and i do think about what i should be doing now with baby #1
not so much anymore, but when i wasn't preggers yet it was on my mind all the time (((hugs)))

i hate pregnant ppl who are whining... unless they're sick like me LOL.
i happily go through it, but it's good to whine every now and again, but just to my mom and OH, sometimes i really need a hug


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Still no sign of AF today =D


----------



## hoping:)

Woohoo Rusty!!! I hope this means :bfp: for you!


----------



## tinybutterfly

me too, chart looks promising so far!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Welll i got a nice rise this morning =D things are looking good


----------



## Megg33k

Holy cow, Ruskie! You aren't joking! That's fab!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Ruskiegirl said:


> Welll i got a nice rise this morning =D things are looking good

YEY keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Today my temp dropped but still above coverline if af doesnt show today ill be asking for bloods cause my hpt was neg


----------



## Megg33k

Boo @ neg HPT! Hoping your bloods are positive!


----------



## dawny690

Still early ruskie xxxx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So im waiting for my doc to call and hoping he'll give me a beta =D My cervix is way to high for af its the highest ive ever felt it :thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Getting betas done in the morning YAY !


----------



## hoping:)

Good luck Ruskie!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Good luck, Ruskie! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Good Luck Ruskie xxxx*


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So the lab worker said the docs will have my results around 11 am tom !


----------



## Vickieh1981

Did you get your beta results back yet hun?


----------



## Megg33k

She posted in the "race" thread that they were negative. :(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

SOOOOO i still havent got AF either grrrrrrrrr If she isnt here by monday im giving my doc a call to ask what the actual beta number was if its above 2 then ill have him do another monday, Im still taking the progesterone too ill stop it if i start bleeding


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> She posted in the "race" thread that they were negative. :(

:sad2:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So im siting here peeking at my chart what do you guys think about a possible implant dip on cd 30 ??That would explain a late period and a negative beta the day after right my level couldnt rise that fast ?


----------



## Megg33k

Could be, honey! Can I ask why you had them done so early? 9dpo is super early for betas.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Cause my cycle was so screwy i wasnt really sure if i ovulated the first time or not =(


----------



## Megg33k

Ohh! I gotcha. Aww... I hope that BFN turns BFP soon! :hugs: How long is your LP?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

anywhere from 12 to 16 days


----------



## Megg33k

Let's hope this one is more like 8.5 months! :winkwink:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well YAY AF is finaly here i never thought id be happy to see her but now i can finaly move on !


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So at first she stopped and toyed with me this morning but now shes here full force its about time crazy :witch:


----------



## tinybutterfly

aw, now you and meggles can get your bfp's -somewhat- together! yihaaaa


----------



## Megg33k

We can! I'll be on CD1 on Fri probably! Hopefully my last CD1 until 2012! EEK! Thank, Tibs! :hugs: For that... and for being sweet enough to talk my crazy arse down when I PM you in a fit! LOL


----------



## Ruskiegirl

This came with my HPTS i ordered i got them today i think this is sucha thoughtfull and awesome idea by this company!
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/004.jpg


----------



## Megg33k

I used to send baby dust with the fertility jewelry I made. I like that I wasn't the only one who put glitter in a bag and thought it was cute! :) I like the bag too... That's adorable!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Awww that is so cute x


----------



## dawny690

*Vickie your viable today  Happy V day xxxxx*


----------



## Ruskiegirl

YAY for 24 weeks vik not much longer now and your sweet angel will be here! :happydance:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thanks both. You have no idea how happy I am to get to that stage - especially with having had problems .x


----------



## Vickieh1981

Page 3?????? I can't believe nobody uses this thread anymore :(


----------



## Megg33k

Nobody at all... :(


----------



## dawny690

*It has gone too quiet in here xxxx*


----------



## hoping:)

sad:nope: I miss this thread! I hope everyone is doing good...


----------



## dawny690

*I'm good thanks hoping how are you? xxxx*


----------



## hoping:)

Doing good... just trying to survive NTNP! I should get my chromosome test results this week and then I have to do cycle day 3 testing and a saline ultrasound next cycle. I am hoping to be back in the game next month:thumbup:


----------



## dawny690

*Sounds good hun good luck xxxx*


----------



## Ruskiegirl

What do you guys think about my chart , Ive never seen my temps rise like this and i did a search with charts like mine and 66% of them were pregnancy 16% ovulatory and 16% misscariage:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

They look nice! :)


----------



## hoping:)

Your chart looks good, Ruskie:thumbup: FX that your temps keep rising!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! How is everyone? I'm happy to say that I've never been more sure of my "ovulation" date, as the were extracted yesterday! I got 4 eggs, 3 were mature, and ALL 3 FERTILIZED! I'm tentatively scheduled for a transfer on Friday at 1pm, but hoping to go until Sunday! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im doing meg and so happy 3 fertilized eggs thats so fantastic !!! My temps went up again today but actualy shot up , I dont feel very hopefull for this cycle but ig uess anything can happen


----------



## Megg33k

I'm hoping the best thing happens for you this cycle!


----------



## hoping:)

Nice:happydance: Here come the triplets!!!:haha: Your odds look awesome!

AFM: Just got my chromosome test results back and it was normal:yipee: Now I just have to wait until my next cycle which should start next Friday


----------



## dawny690

* Hoping fab news hun xxxx*


----------



## reversal

hi ladies I carted this month and got my bfp yesterday :cloud9: but this morning my temp dropped from 98.20f to 97.17f its still above coverline. Do you's ladies think I have anything to worry about or am I just being silly :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

I saw that and forgot to mention it, Amber! Yay for your tests being normal! :hugs:

Congrats, reversal!!!


----------



## dan-o

Megg33k said:


> Hey girls! How is everyone? I'm happy to say that I've never been more sure of my "ovulation" date, as the were extracted yesterday! I got 4 eggs, 3 were mature, and ALL 3 FERTILIZED! I'm tentatively scheduled for a transfer on Friday at 1pm, but hoping to go until Sunday! :)

Just popping in to say that's fantastic news megg, wishing you all the luck in the world for your transfer! :dust: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Dan-O! Happy 10+1... That certainly went by quickly!


----------



## dan-o

Funny, as it seems sooooooo agonisingly slow to me! lol! 
Furthest I've ever made it, with a HB tho! xx


----------



## Megg33k

That's great, Dan-o!!! :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hey everyone AF came this morning , My TCC journey has come to an end after 10 years its time to stop . I am completly heartbroken this morning but i have high hopes for all of you that you get your :bfp: soon , I will stop in every once and awhile and my chart wil stay open though ill only be tracking my period but if i ever get pregnant with a sticky i will surely come here an let everyone know . Thanks for all the great support and i hope you guys have a great journey


----------



## roonsma

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hey everyone AF came this morning , My TCC journey has come to an end after 10 years its time to stop . I am completly heartbroken this morning but i have high hopes for all of you that you get your :bfp: soon , I will stop in every once and awhile and my chart wil stay open though ill only be tracking my period but if i ever get pregnant with a sticky i will surely come here an let everyone know . Thanks for all the great support and i hope you guys have a great journey

Wow Ruskie, good luck to you hun :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hey everyone AF came this morning , My TCC journey has come to an end after 10 years its time to stop . I am completly heartbroken this morning but i have high hopes for all of you that you get your :bfp: soon , I will stop in every once and awhile and my chart wil stay open though ill only be tracking my period but if i ever get pregnant with a sticky i will surely come here an let everyone know . Thanks for all the great support and i hope you guys have a great journey

Oh, Ruskie! :hugs: I'm so sorry, honey! I do hope you get to be one of those mythical stories of it happening when you stop trying! I know I hate it when people give that advice... and I'm not giving you advice. I'm just stating that I hope it still happens for you! Sending you love and luck in whatever your future holds!


----------



## hoping:)

Ruskie:hugs: Good luck with everything! I understand wanting to get off the crazy ttc train... I wish you the best:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

What's happened to our thread? Did everyone get a BFP and leave?


----------



## dawny690

*I still come in here but only when a new post is posted  xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

Guilty of the same! I only came on to put my ticker under grads instead! LOL


----------



## dawny690

*I hope mine can go there soon too xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

I'm sure it will, honey!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> What's happened to our thread? Did everyone get a BFP and leave?

I feel bad. I had such good intentions of staying here and did until about 20 weeks. TBH though I have been in hospital so much I haven't posted a huge amount anywhere really I don't think


----------



## Megg33k

I really just don't know why it fell off like it did. There used to be posts in it all the time. But, now... nada! :shrug: 

I'm as much to blame as anyone, because I haven't really stayed either... and I didn't even have a BFP as an excuse.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I still visit i just dont post much anymore =D Hope you guys are doing well


----------



## Megg33k

Doing well, yeah. Just trying to get through until Friday! How're you?


----------



## hoping:)

I miss this thread too. Most of us have moved on but maybe if we get some newbies we can get it started again:thumbup:

Megg- I am so excited to hear all about your 1st scan. This just has to be it for you! I am hoping you get to see two little heart beats!

Tomorrow I have my saline ultrasound and hopefully the rest of my blood tests. We are officially back on the ttc train this month and I am desperately hoping to get my October baby! I decided to go with licorice root this month and will start clomid again next cycle...2011 is the year of the Rabbit so I am hoping it brings me all the luck I need since my sign is the Rabbit:D


----------



## puppymom32

Good Luck at the scan tomorrow hoping!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hope your saline sono goes well, Amber!

I love the new ticker, Amy! I'm so happy I could literally burst into tears! I want to see him in your arms!


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Megg trust me when he gets old enough we will be coming to IL or you will just have to come to Ohio for his baby shower that he will be attending.


----------



## Megg33k

You couldn't keep me out of your baby shower with a bouncer and a gun! I'll be there as soon as I know when and where! Trust that!


----------



## puppymom32

And u definetly have a place to stay for as long as you want while u r here. If u want to deliver the twins in Ohio I am fine with that too.


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! You rock, Amy! I told Kevin tonight that I was going to OH for a baby shower. All he asked me was "when?"... He was really excited when I told him about your news! :)


----------



## dawny690

*What have I missed Amy hun? xxxx*


----------



## Megg33k

She's probably asleep... So, I'll post! She's adopted her niece's 3 week old baby! She got a phone call from her niece saying she was absolutely sure and she wants them to come get him and make it official! She picks him up in 10 days! :wohoo:


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Megg!! Yep super duper excited.


----------



## dawny690

* Amy I'm so pleased for assume its a little boy with the name Xavier? Are you going to keep that name or change it? Wish someone would give me a baby  Im super pleased and excited for you cant wait to see him xxxx*


----------



## hoping:)

I am so happy for you Amy:hugs: You will have to post pics of your new little one!


AFM- The saline ultrasound went great. The FS said my uterus is beautiful and he gave me an A+:haha: This was the result I was hoping for but when I got home I couldn't help but cry because I still don't know why I keep losing my babies. I guess I was secretly hoping they would find something that could be easily removed. I have to do my cd 3 hormone testing next cycle which kind of sucks. I still feel confident that it will happen for us I just hate not knowing how long it may take. I just keep telling myself that when it happens this will all be worth it.


----------



## Megg33k

I understand that, Amber. Doesn't mean there still isn't an easily fixed problem! :hugs:


----------



## puppymom32

Thanks Dawny and Amber. Yep he is a boy and because the adoption may take a while we are going to keep the name and only change the last name once the adoption is completed. 

Amber so sorry hunni I know how u feel sometimes u just wanna know what the problem is.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Ruskiegirl said:


> Hey everyone AF came this morning , My TCC journey has come to an end after 10 years its time to stop . I am completly heartbroken this morning but i have high hopes for all of you that you get your :bfp: soon , I will stop in every once and awhile and my chart wil stay open though ill only be tracking my period but if i ever get pregnant with a sticky i will surely come here an let everyone know . Thanks for all the great support and i hope you guys have a great journey

i'm sad to see you go from this thread and i do hope you get a miracle bfp soon!



Megg33k said:


> Woohoo! You rock, Amy! I told Kevin tonight that I was going to OH for a baby shower. All he asked me was "when?"... He was really excited when I told him about your news! :)

lol, kevin's reaction...priceless!


glad the saline ultrasound went well *Amber*, i understand the ambivalence you feel about them not finding anything.
i will say i felt the same ambivalence when they told me they did find something,
human nature, lol
also... what is this MTHFR you mention in your sig? bc i keep reading that as "motherfucker" LOL

*Amy*!!!!!!!!!! you're a mommy!!!!! how exciting is that! omg!!! congratulations


----------



## Megg33k

I always read MTHFR as "motherfucker" too! LOL Its a clotting gene.


----------



## Firedancer41

Amy congrats, that is so exciting!!!!! :)


----------



## hoping:)

LOL TB:haha: I read it as that or as the days of the week. Megg is right, its a clotting disorder. With the twin pregnancy they had ne doing daily injections of Lovenox but of course it didn't work. Since my homocystein levels are normal my FS says it shouldn't really effect me so now I just have to stick with my baby aspirin and extra B vitamins:thumbup: I was so happy when I was diagnised with MTHFR because I thought we finally found our reason for the mcs but we are still searching:wacko:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hope baby aspirin and vit B does the trick next time!

sometimes i wish it was possible to just sew embies so they'd stick and stay put!


----------



## puppymom32

Wow Tiny cant believe you are already 21 weeks the days are just flying by.


----------



## hoping:)

Thanks TB! I've been taking the baby aspirin and extra B vitamins before I started the Lovenox injections but I've never tried with just them alone.


----------



## lornapj83

please some one help me id love some one to come look at my chart but how can i give sumone he link or even put it in my sigi??


----------



## Megg33k

You go to FF and then Sharing then Homepage Setup... Your URL will be at the top... something like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/randomlettersandnumbershere

If you post that URL, we can see it!


----------



## lornapj83

thank you could you tell me if this is right please?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c82a


----------



## Megg33k

Well... It is... but your chart isn't displayed. Make sure there is a chart listed in "published charts" and then "selected charts"


----------



## hoping:)

sorry, I wasn't able to see it either


----------



## lornapj83

i think ive done it now can anyone let me know lol
and thank you for helping me


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Looks great, actually! I love the dip at 6dpo! Then nice and high again!!! :) Can't wait for you to start testing!


----------



## lornapj83

thank you and congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you, Lorna! :) It was a long road... What's your story? Not seen you around before!


----------



## lornapj83

well me and oh have been trying for 12 long months to conceive and really not getting anywhere my oh is booked in for some tests at the doctors as he has never biologically had any children of his own ive tried soy for 3 months i bought a ovacue monitor and used that for 3months also with no luck i started temping last cycle but didnt do a good job so i started properly december cycle temping this month we have really been ntnp and ive only taken folic acid and temp ive not been so up tight about it and taken a back seat and tried to not symptom spot etc im hoping its worked we are blessed with 4 beautiful boys but as oh has non biolgically he would love 1 even though hes bought my 4 up as his own i do feel guilty some times when i post on here as i do have 4 children i hope anyone doesnt mind :) and thanks for looking at my chart do you know when implantation dip normally takes place?? :)


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, that's a normal time for an implantation dip... any time between 6-12dpo. Good luck, honey!


----------



## hoping:)

lornapj83- I think the 6dpo dip is very promising:thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## lornapj83

hoping:) said:


> lornapj83- I think the 6dpo dip is very promising:thumbup: Good luck!

i really hope so thank you :)


----------



## hoping:)

ladies, I need your help... My chart is so confusing this cycle. I originally thought O was on cd 12 because of my high temp rise but then it started falling. I got a positive opk on cd 14 and it was looking promising for cd 16 O but my temps are still not super high and I also just got a positive opk today:shrug: When I discard my rogue temp on cd 13 (I was drinking the night before and usually get super high temps the morning after) it shows O on cd 16...


----------



## Megg33k

I said in the Disco thread... but its very confusing! It looks like CD12. But you didn't have a + OPK before then?


----------



## hoping:)

I forgot to test on cd 12 and 13. The test on cd 11 was negative but the line was still visable. I hate the waiting before O... I'd take stressing in the 2ww anytime:wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Hmm.... That's so confusing! I mean, you're definitely in the 2ww... I just don't know how far in! :shrug: I wish I did know!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think O-day on day 16 looks right though


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hey ladies !!! Well we are trying again so im back at it just cm and cp tho no temping or opks !!! How has everyone been ???


----------



## Megg33k

So happy to see you back, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im glad to be back !!! =D


----------



## ButterflyK

I would love for you ladies to check out my chart, 1st mth charting. FF moved my O day from the 15th to the 17th, does that look right? Also the coverline temp is it suppose to be that high?


----------



## kiki04

Your chart does look like you ovulated on cd17 but so far it looks good!! ACC for you hunni :hugs:


----------



## ButterflyK

kiki04 said:


> Your chart does look like you ovulated on cd17 but so far it looks good!! ACC for you hunni :hugs:

Thanks so much Kiki, I guess being new to this I have no clue whats good and not good.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! No one has posted in here in ages! I'm so glad to see it in my User CP again! :wave: Hi girls!


----------



## puppymom32

Me too Megg. I was wondering about my chart stalking ladies.


----------



## TripleB

This was a GREAT thread it's nice to see it pop up again. Good luck for your next cycle Meg! X


----------



## Sparkly

OMG I totally forgot this thread existed :hi:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not even temping anymore, but I have missed seeing it!


----------



## pink80

I think I would like to get in on this thread - I love chart stalking :ninja:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

I am seriously confused by my chart this month. I think FF is as well as it changed my O date today from CD13 to CD19!!

It is my first cycle straight after a mc so I know hormones will be a bit wakey but I'm so impatient!!

I would love opinions on my chart. When do you think I ovualted if at all as haven't actually had a peak on my monitor.

Thank you :flower:


----------



## pink80

Looking at your chart I would have said CD19, but as you haven't had a peak yet maybe your hormones are still all over the place and it's screwing with your temps. Even though FF marked my chart with ovulation on the cycle straight after my MC I'm not sure I did ever ovulate.

Sorry I'm not much help :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hi: girls nice to see people posting here again xxxx


----------



## roonsma

Love this thread.....:kiss:


----------



## puppymom32

Laura I agree with Pink just keep checking for your peak. So sorry for your loss hun.


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks ladies :)

Still no peak and temps are definately post O and my CM is that way now as well. 

Think the peak has escaped me this month and I'll be getting af in about a week. Oh well, only time will tell!! If I do thouhg, I really hope my cycle goes back to normal next month, can't afford to keep using 2 months worth of sticks in one month!!


----------



## Tulip

Ooh it's good to have fresh charts to stalk :D Laura, did you reset your monitor? I can't remember what the guidelines are post-mc. It may have a bearing on the level of LH that the monitor is looking for. CD19 looking pretty definite for o-day.

I'm a proud CBFM graduate, it's just fabby :) Sorry for your loss sweetie xx


----------



## lauraemily17

I didn't think about resetting it!!! 

I have kept the sticks and been comparing them to peaks of previous months and the LH lines aren't as dark but I can't see how I couldn't have ovulated with my temp rise!

Thanks for the advice! :D I love my montior too, have never known so much about my body, just hope it decides to give me a bubba some time soon!!


----------



## Tulip

Girls! We have a stick-keeper! Laura, you truly are one of us :) 
Yep with delayed ov and a missed surge it looks like your body is still settling down. FXd next cycle the monitor catches it :D


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Hi girls! Yipee pls stalk my chart lol!! Glad to have found u all! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb0da

I am so dissapointed...I really thought I wouldv O'd by CD22 but seems not...argh...none the less..let me know what u think! 

Love & sticky baby dust to u all xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Will have a look for you tomorrow when I'm not on my phone for you and welcome xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Looks good to me! Welcome, hun! :hugs:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Oh boy I'm having period like feelings in my back and abdomen....maybe IB? Praying it is!


----------



## Megg33k

Hard to say... 4dpo seems a bit early. I know (from my IVF experience) that an embryo doesn't become a blastocyst until ~5dpo, and it can't hatch/implant until after it reaches blastocyst stage... That's just my 2 cents though.


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Thanx Megg's! Who knows maybe just an off day :)


----------



## Megg33k

When will you start testing, hun?


----------



## dawny690

Looks good JennyPenny xxxx


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Thanx girls! I'll be 10DPO this Sun but REALLY scared to test so I may wait till next week closer to 14DPO. What do u think? Boy what a long cycle! Am exhausted!

Love and dust to all xxx


----------



## Megg33k

14dpo is safer... easier to believe what the test says at that point! Good luck, hun!


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Ok 14DPO it is then :) 

Excited!!


----------



## Megg33k

Excited for you! Hoping it's a BFP!


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Temps r still sky high :) loooooking good!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am a chart stalker too! Can you add me???


----------



## Megg33k

I suppose I need to update the first page, eh? Sorry, girls. I'll get to it sooner or later! I promise. I don't have quite as much time as I used to! :hugs:


----------

